# Sticky  please Post Pics of your bettas home here!



## veganchick

Ok, so I'm sure everyone would love to see the variety of betta tanks/bowls that we have, so post pics of yours here!:-D I have to find my camera, and then I'll get pics of my tanks


----------



## Tetra4life

Here's my betta, Data, in his 10 gal...








hope this works...


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank! I would post pics but I have no camera.


----------



## Tetra4life

Thanks!:thankyou:


----------



## dukie1346

Hi, I'm new here, I need to find my camera and then'll I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## fishyinpa

Yay piccie time lol! 

Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.









Fishys 10 gallon









and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## fishyinpa

thanks!


----------



## Kim

Mine are in the middle of a slight renovation (they need new pots) so I'll post pics after


----------



## veganchick

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


Those look great! :-D


----------



## anastasiavixen

*Fighty's new home *

Fighty's new home  He is transitioning nicely, I think he may be a bit overwhelmed at the moment, he is kinda just looking around in shock, lol! (Maybe he can't believe that all this is his new home?) I think he is also frustrated by the fact that he can't get to his bubbles, poor little guy! I set his tank for a nice, balmy 80, do you think that is a good temp?


----------



## anastasiavixen

BTW, maybe we could sticky this thread, for future reference?


----------



## veganchick

It looks great! He will love all of the new room hes got! 80 degrees is perfect! I like the cave thing!


----------



## anastasiavixen

I was actually kind of worried that he might get stuck in the cave... I mean, the opening is plenty big enough for him to swim through, and the inside is hollowed out, so he should be able to get back out again with no problems. It's just that it's dark in there, and I don't want him to freak out and not be able to find his way out or something... Do you think I need to worry about that?

Oh, and I was also wondering, I'm posting links to my photos that are on Flickr. Are the photos too big? Should I make them smaller? I don't want to annoy anyone with big pics, but I like to show the detail  Just let me know if they are, and I will make them smaller.


----------



## Chicklet

a Few of mine



































I gotta go buy some good batteries for my camera,
Just too mean to pay 10 bucks for 4 batteries, ridiculous the prices for some things around here


----------



## Chicklet

For dial up users such as myself Hugh pictures are a killer....
you can still have big pictures if you downsize the actual kb size of your pictures.
just a thought, high speed users don't mind I'm sure


----------



## Ariel1719

ah good point.
i shall upload my pics when i get home!=D


----------



## anastasiavixen

I got some more plants; I hope I didn't go overboard (did I?). I put up a sponge to block some of the flow from the filter, and toned down the air bubbles some, to slow any current. And I let the fish out of the bag  Fighty is checking out his new tank, but mostly flaring in the one corner (the corner near the thermometer, but not at the thermometer). I put up a piece of paper, and he still flared. I colored random squiggles on it, and he still flared. I opened the curtains in the room, and he stopped for a little while, and went back to that corner and is still flaring. Any suggestions? Or do you think he's just still getting used to the new digs?









And here is a link to the larger photo, for anyone who is interested: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anastasiavixen/3406530461/sizes/o/


----------



## Chicklet

He's just getting use to his new surroundings,

Everythings new and exciting right now for him...

Give him some time to adjust, he'll be fine


----------



## anastasiavixen

Fighty was flaring at the reflection of the thermometer on the side of the tank, lol  I took out the thermometer for right now, and he is doing fine, exploring and such. (He still occassionally checks that corner for the "other" fish though, hehe!)


----------



## fishyinpa

Great looking tanks everyone!!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

Lol, Its a gorgeous tank! with a gorgeous fish! iam sure he is extremly excited! Remember though, a betta actually seems to do better if he flares sometimes. 

But i love the tank!

Ill have to find my pics, though everyone has already seen them


----------



## dramaqueen

I got mine to flare today and he rewarded me with a bubblenest.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

Lol! well surimi has already started on the next one! granted, its kinda spread out, but he will fix it lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yay for Surimi!


----------



## veganchick

Fighty's tanks looks great with plants! Chicklet, Those all look awesome! How many bettas do you have?


----------



## Chicklet

> Chicklet, Those all look awesome! How many bettas do you have?


To be exact I'm not sure, last time I did a count I had 37 I believe it was, and I've added alot more since then,
Just kinda got to the point I stopped counting.
Here's a few more pics, some tanks some fish,


----------



## Chicklet




----------



## veganchick

Wow! lol! I love guppies and bettas, too! I wish I had room for that many! I really like the one on ur avatar! Do any of them have names, or do u not name ur fish?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

Oooo I lvoe the flaring black and red one!!


----------



## Chicklet

> I really like the one on ur avatar! Do any of them have names, or do u not name ur fish?


Some have names others not yet, the one in my avator I been leaning towards calling Buttons, the one in the pic with the small castle is Cherry blossom, The orange one died of old age  I knew when I got him he was old, Figured I could at least give him some better last days, And he did enjoy himself, He Ended up in a 20 gallon and was a great showoff for awhile, Then he just slowly slipped on  Silly I know but I actually Cried when he died.....
Still looking for another orange one or two or maybe more, who knows., but they seem hard to come by here...


----------



## veganchick

lol, thats great that you give ur bettas such nice lives! My fav. betta is about 4-5 years old, and he has a terrible immune system, I am dreading the day when he goes.  he still builds these giant bubblenests for the girl in the next tank, tho!  I am sorry that he passed away. Buttons would be a really cute name! I like it! Would you be interested in an orange pk? My sister's roommate in collage doesn't want him anymore, and is looking to rehome him!


----------



## Chicklet

Oh I could never say no to a Betta!.
Where is he located tho,
I live in Canada, Nova Scotia to be exact,
I really hate putting a fish thru shipping needlessly tho,
So stressful on them..

Sounds like you really care for your Betta's, Their so lucky to have such a caring mum!
Why don't you take the Betta in  I'm sure your much closer then me.


----------



## veganchick

oh.... thats kinda far, I'll see if i can keep him! he is such a fun little guy! tiny, too! I'm just worried cuz I have so many fish to rehome, but he can go in with some shrimp in the display tank (5g) in the basement....


----------



## jadedragen

2.5gal critter keeper









3gal cube


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## veganchick

those look great! I have a critter keeper for one of my bettas, too!


----------



## dramaqueen

My female is in a critter keeper and my new one (when I get it) will probably be in a critter keeper.


----------



## anastasiavixen

Jadedragon, I love that little building in the last tank, I bet your betta loves it too!


----------



## jadedragen

HTML:


I love that little building in the last tank, I bet your betta loves it too!

yeah he seems to hang around it a lot, and is sure to let anyone know if they've gotten too close to "his" decoration
i got it at pet-smart for 11.99 i think


----------



## dramaqueen

Chicklet, what is your water change/cleaning schedule on your gallon tanks? Do you do 50% changes? Full changes? I'd like to know since I have gallon containers, too and I'd like to know what works for you. Thanks.


----------



## parakeeto225

I added some bio-zyme to make bacteria grow and make water levels to 0. (ammonia, nitrate, etc.) didnt add my betta yet.


----------



## Chicklet

> Chicklet, what is your water change/cleaning schedule on your gallon tanks? Do you do 50% changes? Full changes? I'd like to know since I have gallon containers, too and I'd like to know what works for you. Thanks.


I try to stick to water changes every two days on my gallon tanks, Usually I do 50% water changes, Occasionally I only do 25%, I do a complete water change at least once every two weeks, I have one male "Rosebud" that I have to change everyday without fail, I got him when he was sick and he seems so prone to problems that I have to keep him extra clean...

Thats my general routine for my 1 gallon tanks,, actually goes for all my tanks up to the 3 gallon sizes.


----------



## dramaqueen

ok, so 50% every two days and a full change once every 2 weeks. I may try that. Thanks!


----------



## parakeeto225

got my new betta today!


----------



## veganchick

awesome! Looks great!


----------



## Chicklet

Very pretty betta you have there *parakeeto225*


----------



## s72450

We have two bettas are work and one of them (Oreo) has a tank just like that, cept yours is much nicer to look at.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

Silly question. How can you tell how many gallons one of those critter keepers holds? I was looking online at one and it only gave the dimensions.


----------



## Nataku

If I don't know how much a tank holds (provided it not and absolutely huge tank that's obviously over 10 gallons) I just go by the old method of getting a 1 gallon jug and seeing how much I can pour into the tank. Low-tech, pretty lame, but it works. xD

But if it's big, or you need to know before you buy and the petstore doesn't look fondly upon you pouring water in their containers (really I don't know why they always get so upset over that xD), then you go by this rough formula:
LxWxH=in3 (Length times width times height equals cubic inches) 
and then 
in3 / 231=US Gal. (cubic inches divided by 231 equals your amount in US gallons). <-- Because there are 231 cubic inches in a US gallon. 

But hey, you're on a computer, you can always go over to a handy dandy conversion calculator:
Cubic Inches to Gallons conversion calculator
That one right there works quite nicely, and type in your number of cubic inches and wha-lah, it will tell you approximately how many gallons you get so you don't have to do that last bit on your own.


----------



## parakeeto225

thankyou guys for complimenting kokobe..he's doinq fine! how are your betta's doinq?


----------



## veganchick

I need to post new pics of alfreds critter keeper. I took out the gravel and added sand, and I am in the process of adding real plants! Should be done in a few days once I see what looks right


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

Nataku said:


> But if it's big, or you need to know before you buy and the petstore doesn't look fondly upon you pouring water in their containers (really I don't know why they always get so upset over that xD), then you go by this rough formula:
> LxWxH=in3 (Length times width times height equals cubic inches)
> and then
> in3 / 231=US Gal. (cubic inches divided by 231 equals your amount in US gallons). <-- Because there are 231 cubic inches in a US gallon.
> 
> But hey, you're on a computer, you can always go over to a handy dandy conversion calculator:
> Cubic Inches to Gallons conversion calculator
> That one right there works quite nicely, and type in your number of cubic inches and wha-lah, it will tell you approximately how many gallons you get so you don't have to do that last bit on your own.


Thanks, that helped a LOT.


----------



## TianTian

Here's Tian-Tian's new 2.5 gal. tank.  Very simple, non-cluttered and... Zen-like? Lol. Submersible heater's in the back, no filter. The tall grass he's on is his FAVORITE. :roll:
I know the picture quality is awful; webcameras fail at picture-taking. :-( 
Hopefully I'll be able to invest in a good camera soon!


----------



## LaniBaby

All these tanks are so beautiful!! I envy the 10 gallons. I have a 10 gallon in my basement with a light but I don't have anywhere to put it. My guys are in the only safe spot where the cats can't jump up and after closer inspection i realized it wouldn't hold the weight of a 10 gal. And, of course, I'd feel bad putting 1 guy into a 10 gal and leaving the other in a 3 gal, so I'd have to have 2 10 gallons....I'm doing th ebest I can to cozy up the 3 gals until i have more space to give them. 

Fishyinpa: i love the color of those glass stones! they are a beautiful blue!  they complement Elvis nicely.


----------



## LaniBaby

TianTian said:


> Here's Tian-Tian's new 2.5 gal. tank.  Very simple, non-cluttered and... Zen-like? Lol. Submersible heater's in the back, no filter. The tall grass he's on is his FAVORITE. :roll:
> I know the picture quality is awful; webcameras fail at picture-taking. :-(
> Hopefully I'll be able to invest in a good camera soon!


 you got him a new tank! it looks nice. that's that grass i have, yup.  they really love it, don't they? i like the 3 rocks in the back. Maybe he will garden. I bet a little terra cotta flower pot would look super cute in there (and it's reallllly inexpensive...)


----------



## rockstar26

here's cosmos tank.... still need to get a few plants!!


----------



## TianTian

LaniBaby said:


> you got him a new tank! it looks nice. that's that grass i have, yup.  they really love it, don't they? i like the 3 rocks in the back. Maybe he will garden. I bet a little terra cotta flower pot would look super cute in there (and it's reallllly inexpensive...)



Haha, he ADORES that grass. :-D I've tried moving it around his other tank and it's the first plant he checks out. :roll: Silly fish. 

That's a good idea! Where can you find those, generally? Hobby Lobby or some craft store? And what materials would be fish-safe in a tank? Ceramic, I would guess.... ;-)

Rockstar, that's a cute tank!


----------



## Ariel1719

rock star! my baby lucifer has the same bridge =D he loves to go and hide under it and sleep in the little corners =D


----------



## rockstar26

aw cute! i haven't seen mine get close to it yet LOL... Cosmo seems to love fighting the current from his filter in my tank.... and if im laying in bed he swims up and down the side of the tank im on like crazy...

i love him!, goign to get another betta tomorrow, they're addicting!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think most of us here are addicted. lol Some of us worse than others.


----------



## Chicklet

> I think most of us here are addicted. lol Some of us worse than others.


Ya, Tell me about it, 
I started out with just one, then another came along and another and the story continues, Till now I have so many I gave up counting! 

Really bad thing is I still want more,

-------
Called Walmart earlier today to see if they got a shipment in, (cause they haven't the past few times)
They said they did, ya,
But Wouldn't be selling any for a few days,, Sooo 

I'm thinking maybe I might end up to walmarts this weekend


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have to buy your food and conditioner by the case? I'm hoping to get 2 more next week.


----------



## Chicklet

> Do you have to buy your food and conditioner by the case? I'm hoping to get 2 more next week.


Not yet,
But they do come in pretty large jugs at the fish store, Only takes a little bit, So a jug goes a long way..costs about $ 65.00 a jug for the conditioner.

I have a shelf full of food and a big bag full of frozen foods, I don't want to run out, For sure.


I asked Walmart today if they were gonna be getting any more of the 1 gallon tanks I liked,
So said no, Man That really annoyed me, Cause now I'm gonna have to start looking elsewhere for what I want and that means a 3 to 5 hour drive one way for me, ... grr


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be interesting to see what you come home with this weekend.


----------



## LaniBaby

Chicklet, I love your tanks! They are so colorful and pretty!! And i love how you snuck in a photo of a Gerbil.....

How often do you do water changes? And what does a whole view of your house look like with so many tanks?!


----------



## LaniBaby

CHicklet, I just read your post on water changes. Ignore that. But i'm still curious about where you keep all the tanks. And i still like the gerbil. 

Have any of you considered approaching breeders to see if they have stock they don't want? Some of them have SO MANY FISH that they'll give them away for free. They hand them out at shows and send away surprise bettas. Often, they're better quality healthwise than pet stores. I've heard terrible stories of some breeders leaving the poor guys out to die because they have nowhere to go with them. So maybe that's an option instead of walmarts/petstores?


----------



## Chicklet

> Chicklet, I love your tanks! They are so colorful and pretty!! And i love how you snuck in a photo of a Gerbil.....
> 
> How often do you do water changes? And what does a whole view of your house look like with so many tanks?!


 Gotta snicker on that one,


> How often do you do water changes?


 Simple put, Everyday! 
I'm often up way into the night (3:00 last night before I finally got to bed, Finished changing some tanks water, fed abit, Then crashed) back up at 8 this morning.. already changed, Let me think, 11 tanks with new waters so far,..



> And what does a whole view of your house look like with so many tanks?


I've had nearly everyone that steps thru the door stops in shock for a min before they catch themselves,
Trust me, I've had a lot of comments on it,
Planning on turning one whole wall into a hugh stand for fish tanks, Looks like I'm gonna have to build that myself, Oh well, Might be fun 



> i love how you snuck in a photo of a Gerbil


My daughter runs a small private gerbil rescue, thats one of the many babies she has 



> Have any of you considered approaching breeders to see if they have stock they don't want?


No breeders anywhere near me that I'm aware of in that capacity


----------



## dramaqueen

I think that its great that your daughter rescues gerbils.


----------



## Ariel1719

well i finally uploaded my pictures ! and i got 2 new tanks !
one for pebbles, and one for maximus.

pebbles in her new tank, and the old one in front










her new one 2.7 gal










lucifers lovely home. 3.5 gal










maximus's new.. i beleive either 1 or 1.5 gal










maximus loves his new home, hes constantly swimming and fighting with his reflection! what a cutie.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks!!


----------



## Chicklet

Yes all very nice indeed!

I went to Walmart today, They have a nice white male Betta there I wouldn't mind getting,
But, their not selling until tomorrow, Bummer, 
They didn't get any females in this shipment either,
Might try to get down early tomorrow and get that Male.

I did purchase 40 new fish yesterday tho, 
Platies and Swordtails and hubby bought me another 10 gallon tank for my birthday, What a sweetie


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow!! Nice birthday present and nice hubby for getting it for you.


----------



## Guppy Girl

Chicklet said:


> a Few of mine
> View attachment 1471
> 
> View attachment 1472
> 
> View attachment 1473
> 
> View attachment 1474
> 
> View attachment 1475
> 
> I gotta go buy some good batteries for my camera,
> Just too mean to pay 10 bucks for 4 batteries, ridiculous the prices for some things around here



LOL Out of no where, a gerbil xD


----------



## Sarkazmo

*My micro aquarium*

Here's the best pics I've been able to take of my aquarium. It's only 1.5 gallon but the filter does 100 gallons and hour. The water's a little cloudy because I stirred up the gravel putting in the flower pots. The fish is a male betta (Siamese Fighting Fish) and was just put into the aquarium. The green is live Java Moss and minor algal growth on the sides of the tank. It's lit by a single 10Watt Compact Flourescent 6500 degree Kelvin lamp. The water will clear to near crystal in a few hours. There's also a single Ghost Shrimp in the tank, the second one died just tonight.

Sark

PS: OH! His name is Yurei. That's Japanese for "Ghost"



















I had to diffuse the outlet water from the pump to make it calm enough for a betta to live. I was inspired by this DIY project on Instuctables.com (I LOVE this site, I get lost on it for hours.) My diverter is different in that it's mostly submerged, open on the right AND left sides, has holes, and spiral grooves that reduce the current by twisting the water to use up the energy of the flow.

Sure, here ya go: http://www.instructables.com/id/How_...ter_with_Just/

Here's my version and a video of it in use:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2xx74Sh4-U



This is copied from another forum where I'd made the original post.
I know how to take much better pics, unfortunately my camera's very old and nearly useless.


----------



## Chicklet

really wish people would downsize their picture sizes in kb, 
It kills me dead in the water with so many big pictures that I have to avoid these threads.
Unfortunately there is still alot of us forced to use dialup.


----------



## Elisew

This is home to my Betta `Shimmer`, along with Guppies, Platys, Cory`s, Mollys and a Pleco:


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

Very cool tank; I really like the ship. Is that Shimmer on your avatar? Gorgeous!


----------



## Elisew

Thanks Jingle :-D

I love the Galleon in the tank, got it for a really good price from a Seller on ebay 
Yes my avatar is a pic of Shimmer, he`s my first ever Betta but I`m sure there will be some more to follow! lol

I added some led lights to the tank today seeing as the hub and the lights are mega cheap in my local aquatic shop at the moment, it certainly gives the tank a different look.


----------



## ntkilpatrick

You can watch mine live at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/haley-the-betta-fish


----------



## Elisew

Unfortunately I found my pleco dead and half eaten this morning :-(

I decided to go to the LFS to get another one after I`d tested the tank water to make sure all was ok, but.......

I ended up buying another Betta, a new tank for him, blue gravel, a heater, a small fluval filter, new plants and a bridge!! So much for coming home with just another pleco 

I`ve decided to call my new boy Lamai, Siamese for `Soft` (I pinched it from here: 20000-NAMES.COM: Female Thai Names, Siamese Names, Page 1 of 1--meaning, origin, etymology) I know it`s a female name but it seems apt for the way Lamai moves and it`s an anagram of my husbands name too! 

Anyway, here`s a picture of Lamais` new home


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## Arpegius

Hi Everyone!!!!


Nice homes for your dudes!!!! I hope to post my two tank as soon as I can !!!


Bytes


----------



## Sarkazmo

A couple updated pics of my tank and betta. His name WAS "Yurei" but I decided to change it to "Sancho" (from the movie Orgasmo.) His tank mate the Ghost Shrimp died early yesterday. But Sancho's gotta friend in an African Dwarf Frog we've named "Freddy".

The hair grass in the pot was delivered nearly dead (first ebay seller that I've had trouble with) so I'm trying to bring it back to life. Early next month I'll be adding Eco-Complete plant substrate. I think I am going to swap to a Coralife 10W 6700k CFL. I'd decided not to but I've changed my mind again, heh.

Sark


----------



## Campbell

Very nice, Sark. I like the natural look of it. The fish is very cute too.


----------



## birthdaybetta

This is my first betta, Bubbles, in his humble first home. Does moving their tank accessories around drive them crazy? Mine hasn't stopped pushing stuff around since I last changed his water and moved his accessories around; he's moving around very rapidly at times, and his bubble nest is getting bigger.


----------



## crowntail lover

In my crowntails bowl he has rocks and a plant growing to provide oxygen. Is that a proper home?


----------



## dramaqueen

What size bowl?


----------



## Campbell

crowntail lover said:


> In my crowntails bowl he has rocks and a plant growing to provide oxygen. Is that a proper home?


I don't mean to answer for birthdaybetta, but I read in another one of their posts that they will be getting a larger tank as soon as possible. I believe that was what they said anyway... :shock:


----------



## MarieBettaMom

I have really enjoyed looking at all the photos here and seeing how everyone has their Bettas set up in their homes.

Chicklet, I am trying to imagine what your house looks like! Wow!


----------



## Starbright

I got my crowntail betta from Petco yesterday! Here are a couple pictures of the tank and him! (He's so pretty!)
























Sorry the last one is so big.. I didn't want to reupload it >_<
He still doesn't have a name  Anyone want to help think of one?
I don't want an actual name like Fred or Bob or Carl, etc.
Thank you ^^


----------



## trotfox5

I got one for you:
Blaze
it seems like it would fit him well


----------



## whitedevil




----------



## BritneySunshine

*This is my betta, Marlee.*




 
*Is his tank to small? Actually he is in a new tank, I will post pictures soon.*


----------



## BritneySunshine




----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty.


----------



## whitedevil

He'd be alot better off in a monsoon type environment., colors will enhance and he will be able to swim the way bettas are meant to. their bodies are shaped like that for a reason.


----------



## jtfyeung

here is Ducky's new home. i got him yesterday, but onli had some marbles n stuff, i went and bought a heater, filter, gravel, and that new anchor and grass for him =] i hope he likes it now cus its a lot more fun for him. =D

front view
right view
left view =] 
ducky


----------



## Ariel1719

these are all such cute homes !
for me personally, i find it much -easier- to have 1.5 gals. its easier for me to keep them clean, easier to see, and i can actually carry them to the sink! (lol) 
i shall take pics tommroow when my betta from thailand arrives, but what i have done is a "1.5 betta wall" so far theres three 1.5 gal tanks all lined up


----------



## jtfyeung

cute x]


----------



## tekstrand24

*Mine*

Here are some pix of my tank and my Betta


----------



## Kim

At long last I will add my tanks to this thread .

Here's Professor Lupin's 5.5 gallon. 








And here's Victor's and Edelweiss' 15 gal tank. I just added a few cuttings and some duckweed from my 29 gallon which they love. If it takes I think I'll attempt to plant my 10 gallon too (all I'd need is a new bulb and some more root tabs and the conditions would be identical except for it being gravel instead of sand).









Victor's side









Edelweiss' side









And lastly, here's Cassanova's and Diva's tank (the 10 gal that I want to plant).









Hope you like 8).


----------



## veganchick

Everyone has awesome tanks..... I have the same filter in my critter keeper!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty tanks!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

Here are my tanks. I hate how small they are but I think if you click it it comes up with a bigger one.

Darcy's tank:


Gil's tank:




You guys have such beautiful tanks! Is it hard to plant a tank?


----------



## Kim

As far as planting tanks goes I'm not going to say it was easy to start, but if you have the RIGHT supplies and plants that will grow under your conditions it shouldn't be too hard. Now that I've got the hang of it I want all my tanks to be planted 

By the way, nice tanks everyone!!


----------



## veganchick

kim, those look great! Glad I got to see them at last!  lol


----------



## Kim

:thankyou:

BTW, plants as well as bettas, are addicting! Once you plant a few tanks you want to plant them all :lol:.


----------



## 1077

Judging from all of the handsome tanks, I am thinking it wouldn't be half bad being a Betta in one of the numerous tanks pictured.;-)


----------



## candicelee

You all made me want a Betta!


----------



## dramaqueen

Candicelee, I think you should get one. They have the most wonderful personalities. And there are so many beautiful ones out there.  Can you tell I'm addicted? lol


----------



## Kim

WARNING: Don't get a betta if you mind being addicted to them! They are horribly addicting. 

Just today I was cleaning my room and noticed that I am going to have to put away all the books in my bookshelf because they are from when I was younger. My first thought: run some heating cable under the shelves and set up more betta tanks! Honestly, like I don't have enough pets to take care of...sigh.


----------



## dramaqueen

Who knows what you'll end up doing. lol


----------



## jtfyeung

=D i had a 2 gal...den switched to 10gal 2day, Ducky went crazy in it and swam everywhere non stop. and its been 6 hours already ahha. he's having so much fun. and my shrimp are cleaning my tank already x] and all dese are brand new just today. i feel happy Ducky isnt a territorial guy. he doesnt chase off the shrimps.


----------



## TianTian

*New set-up for Tian-Tian... I added a castle!*









(I really badly need a good camera; this webcam is driving me nuts! :-?)
Anyway, I added a sunken castle to Tian-Tian's tank a few days ago. He's been playing with it all morning today. :-D (and jealously guarding it from me, lol)

Look how bright his red coloring is, despite the light being behind him! :shock:

Facts: 
2.5 gal. tank., two fake plants, 4 stones (he's covering the clear glass marble in the photo, but you can partially see the other blue ones). small heater in the back, left corner (hidden under the gravel... I like subtlety). Current water temp; 81 degrees F. (thermometer strip hidden on outside of tank glass behind heater cord... more subtlety!)
About Tian-Tian: 
Fully-grown male veil-tail (I have no idea how old he is, but he's got brown on his head, so maybe a year...?), colors include, brown, purple, blue, green and red.

Also: I just gave him a 100% water change yesterday, so no bubble nest yet... maybe soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## TianTian

I don't know who you're talking to.... but thanks? :3 (Heehee, sorry. I'm just being silly today)


----------



## dramaqueen

I was talking to you. lol


----------



## TianTian

Oh! Well thanks!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

That is a really cool tank, jtfyeung and TianTian. I like them both.


----------



## ifish

here is my tempory betta tank


----------



## veganchick

cool, I have a couple of those for the rescue bettas cuz I don't have room for larger.


----------



## Linds

Home to Eitaro and 3 young corydoras that blend in well with the gravel.


----------



## Kim

Oooo....I like it!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank.


----------



## veganchick

Awesome! It looks peaceful! What size?


----------



## ifish

i like that tank also can my fish survive in the tank its in intill october?


----------



## Kim

Maybe....maybe not. Remember, survive does not = thrive. You NEED a heater of some source, that is unless you keep your house at 78 degrees +


----------



## veganchick

You can get a really cheep 2.5g bowl at petsmart for like 8 bucks, then a mini heater to go with it for around $10. you can put the gravel and plant you already have in and buy another cheep plant for maybe $3 and then you are all set for only $21 plus tax! if you have a heating pad, put that on low against ur half gallon tank, and then check the temp. regularly. this will warm the water, and keep ur betta content.


----------



## fishyinpa

Nice looking tanks! Elvis has been upgraded. Yay!


----------



## Chicklet

> i like that tank also can my fish survive in the tank its in intill october?


Surviving is one thing, Being happy, healthy and thriving is another,
Thats a tiny tank,

My first betta I bought came in that same tank,
Sat on my table and just about drove me nuts the pitiful looks he gave me day in and day out,
Finally I couldn't take it anymore, Everytime I moved there he was not moving, staring at me, 
I Remember I was cooking, Turned around and he still hadn't moved positions,
The looks he was giving me made me feel like a monster, (how could I ) that broke me, 
I choked up, turned supper off, jumped in the car and spend well over 100 bucks on him, 
wanna talk about one happy little camper, geeze I learned my lesson, 

I hate that little piece of crap tank


----------



## ashleyALE

one of my first few posts, but i wanted to share :]

here's (what you can see of) my 10 gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! Your tank is absolutely gorgeous!! I love how colorful it is. The barrel is cool and the betta is beautiful.


----------



## ashleyALE

thank you dramaqueen! i think the little guy loves it. he's pretty much got it to himself right now since my little algae eater hangs low. i love it!

probably dividing the tank tomorrow to make two 5 gallons and adding another betta.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds great!


----------



## Elisew

AshleyALE.....I love the way you`ve decorated that tank. The barrel decoration looks great! I`ve been looking for one similar to that but couldn`t find one.

Looks great :-D



I`ll be sorting my Betta Chimlins` tank out this week (hopefully) with a new decoration and new plants, will post pics when I`ve finished his whitespot treatment and can get everyting back to normal, can`t wait!! I feel like a kid at Christmas :roll::lol:

In the meantime, here`s a pic of my divided tank which is shared by Lamai and Shai-Lin


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank, Elisew!


----------



## ashleyALE

Elisew, Thank you! I got the barrel at petsmart :] My Betta LOVES it!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752248


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll have to look for one of those next time I go to Petsmart.


----------



## perez

My 5 gallon tank


----------



## LaniBaby

that's lovely perez. what kind of cup is that? it looks styrofoam ... or is it a white terra cotta?


----------



## rockstar26

i absolutely LOVE your tank and the decorations!!


----------



## perez

Hi, Its terracota pot in the pic you cant see but its decorated like an ice cream - a very strange xmas gift given that ended up in the tank

I have taken it out now and put in a small plant pot as it was to bright of white inside for the betta to 'hide' - he loves his castle though and is always going through the holes and sitting in the middle , hes just too cute sometimes 

Enjoying this site and getting some good ideas and love the pics of everyones betta's and tanks .. great stuff !


----------



## perez

rockstar26 said:


> i absolutely LOVE your tank and the decorations!!


Not sure if that was for me ... but thanks either way ;-)

Ok so here is the tank now I have changed pot and added a cute red silk flower that I attached to the green grass. a bit blurred not the best pic >>


----------



## dukie1346

Here is my 10g.








Left side is Fishy, Right side is Berry


----------



## ifish

hye you guys i just put my betta in a bigger tank 2 gallon but my fish dosnt seem to be moving much is this bad is he just getting used to it tommrow im buying more micer rocks and a bigger plant and a net and probly something for him that i think is cute dose he NEED a place to hide other then in the plant


----------



## veganchick

how long did you accumulate him? You need to put him in his cup and set it in the water (not letting any new water get in) for about an hour. Whats the temp? be sure to get him a little cave or something to hide and sleep in


----------



## tnicholas1970

yeah those tanks are really nice


----------



## AngelicScars

I just cleaned his tank so I thought I would post a pic. It's very simple, but it works! (It's a 5 gallon tank, and those are bubble lines across the glass).


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

I love that rock/cave type thing. And the blue gravel actually looks really nice. I don't know if I've seen any; I've only seen the kind that has all different colors. I like that, though.


----------



## veganchick

cute! I like the rock cave!


----------



## newf

*This is Stevie's house*

Here is Stevie's 3 gallon tank. He is very happy in there.


----------



## Mozart

New tank and plants. It's 2 gallons but better than what I had before (half gallon).

MUCH better camera too. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful tanks, Mozart and newf.


----------



## froglady

Love your tanks newf and mozart.


----------



## candicelee

*Our New Betta*

So you all talked me into it, lol. I went out and bought a betta, he's in a 1 gallon tank now. (I know 1 gallon isn't very big but we have ordered a 5 gallon Kritter keeper for him.) Here's some pictures of him and his home.
He seems to bee happy in his new/temorary home he's been blowing bubble nests like crazy! I do a 50% water change every day which ruins his bubblenest, and he alwasys has a new one built in no time. 
If anyone has name ideas we'd love to hear them, we havent named him yet.


----------



## dramaqueen

The only names I can think of are Blueberry and Sky Blue. I'm not too good at names. Beautiful betta!!


----------



## AngelicScars

We just bought our 10 gallon tank. Here it is (no fish in there yet).


----------



## candicelee

dramaqueen said:


> The only names I can think of are Blueberry and Sky Blue. I'm not too good at names. Beautiful betta!!


 
Ok, those are great names! I think he shall be called Blueberry Sky!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thats a great combo of both! Glad you liked the names. lol


----------



## veganchick

candicelee, cute little home! Might a reccomend that you move your community tank into a larger tank such as 55g? The pleco will get huge!


----------



## rockstar26

AngelicScars said:


> We just bought our 10 gallon tank. Here it is (no fish in there yet).


 
i absolutely love your tank, it's making me want to redo EVERYTHING hahaha

I've got white gravel and i'm not to fond of it.... definately love the cave thingys!


----------



## AngelicScars

rockstar26 said:


> i absolutely love your tank, it's making me want to redo EVERYTHING hahaha
> 
> I've got white gravel and i'm not to fond of it.... definately love the cave thingys!


Thank you! I've just stuck with a simple design and the Bettas seem to love it! Scarlett is always going in and out of her cave!


----------



## GrinningLotus

Whoo, finally added the final touches to my tanks! Just wanted to show them off. Both are somewhat oriental themed. 

Zuku's: 
1.77 gallon Marina tank with live plants.


















And Luku's:
3.7 gallon Marina tank with silk plants.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks!! I like the Oriental theme.


----------



## GrinningLotus

dramaqueen said:


> Very nice tanks!! I like the Oriental theme.


 Thank you! ^_^


----------



## LizEgan

Wow, everyone's tanks are so elaborate. I just have a simple 2.5 gallon tank. The less stuff in there, the easier it is to clean out.


----------



## ZanZan

*Smoulder and Ash*

He's the 5g home for my betta, Smoulder, and little aqua frog, Ash.









A closer look inside here...


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!!


----------



## candicelee

veganchick said:


> candicelee, cute little home! Might a reccomend that you move your community tank into a larger tank such as 55g? The pleco will get huge!


My dad is planning to get us a 29 gallon in a couple weeks, then when he out grows that we plan to give him to a friend of ours who has a 55 gallon.  
Thanks for the advise though!!


----------



## onekatietwo

Mine changes in appearance almost weekly. I had some cool rock formations, but my cat rocked the table and knocked them over.  I hate the cat.


----------



## veganchick

lol! still looks great tho!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank.


----------



## IonBaller07

Are the little temple things in the tank or on the background, either way its awesome.


----------



## onekatietwo

Thanks, guys. I rearranged the plants a bit and now it looks even better. I'll probably post pictures of updates now and again.



IonBaller07 said:


> Are the little temple things in the tank or on the background, either way its awesome.


Those are just in the background. My boyfriend's mom works at a salon and she knows that I'm into all things Russian and I'm a huge fan of OPI nail polish so she snagged the OPI Russian Collection nail polish display for me.  The cardboard tops were removable so I put one behind my aquarium for a nice Russian theme. Haha. Maybe I'll add a little (empty) bottle of vodka and one of those nesting dolls to continue the Russian theme. 
I also have more cut outs that I will eventually get around to adding to the back.


----------



## tnicholas1970

lol that would be really funny


----------



## Indefinitive

So, in the end, after much thought, I went from rocks, to bare, to sand, and then to gravel. Gregory seems to like it. You can sort of see the remains of his bubble nest that he made last night. I kind of destroyed it when I put my arm in his tank to place the grass. Oops. xD


----------



## AngelicScars

I like it!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## rockstar26

Cosmo's home










Blues Clues & Spooks home


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks! I love the bridge. I put a bridge in Rusty's tank and he sleeps under it! It's so cute!


----------



## mumzy

1 Betta fish named Spunky, and 2 little Rosey barbs!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## whitedevil

I apologize for the size, didnt resize when I uploaded.


----------



## doggyhog

My ten gallon tank. With fake plants, and rocks.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## IonBaller07

Ohh nice tanks to both of you ^^

Whitedevil, what all do you have in there?


----------



## Vikki81207

Well here's Fishy's home for now. Still waiting on the money to buy stuff for my 10 gal.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Here is my tank...I'm still going to do some remodeling though


----------



## dramaqueen

Vikki, I have that same tank for one of my females. Nice tanks!


----------



## Vikki81207

yeah I like the tank. But I feel like he doesn't have enough room. So when I get my 10 gal, I think he's nice enough for me to introduce a female. But if things don't work out, I'm going to put her in the 1 gal because I couldn't get rid of her. I also have a nice vase for back up too. I've talked with my boyfriend and we've decided that we want to keep up with bettas. And when I was talking about breeding, he wants to do it to. He thinks it's interesting and I wanted to get into selling to stores or selling on Aquabid. I'm really excited to get it started, but it probably won't happen for a while. Maybe if I'm lucky, Fishy will happily take on a female and we can get it started when I feel comfortable introducing the female. I'm really excited about it. I used to want dogs and cats, but now all I want is to expand with the bettas, lol. My betta makes me so happy. I love just staring and talking to him. It's almost as if he listens to me and understands. He's a great fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they'll look at you and act like they understand everything you say to them. I'm just a little concerned about the male and female thing though. Its not natural for them to cohabitate. A lot of websites have reccommended against it. Its not natural for females to live together either but people have done it successfully. Just keep an eye on them and hopefully they both will have mellow enough personalities that it will work.


----------



## IonBaller07

Hah, mine doesnt listen to me.When I talk to Snowflake he watches my hands looking for foods, Marina wont sit still long enough to listen, and Kingdra just has a kinda"dur-dur" look on his face.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

*my grandchild betta (survivor)*

She is only 2 and 1/2 yr old so I'm the caregiver. Thinking about getting my own betta, maybe two:lol:


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

sorry pics are so huge guys!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Wow, I love the tank set up! Your betta is so adorable, I love the colors!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Thanks you DQ and Sciencelvr8. Also DQ you can still take pics of your babies. Do you have a cell phone with a cam on it? If you do all you had to do is email pic to an account like yahoo. Then copy them to your comp.. I don't have software for my razor, plus I'm about to upgrade my cell phone. I bought A digital cam for me and my hubby about a year ago, only cost me 2 for right at 400.00


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a camera phone but I don't have internet on my phone.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Heres Squirts Home! 2.5 gallons


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

You don't need internet on phone. All you have do to is put your email address in your address book on phone. Then send pic to email address like yahoo, or whatever your email address is. Then copy it from yahoo or whatever to your comp.


----------



## dramaqueen

OK, thanks.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well I'm going to get another tank, for back up. So I'm probably only going to get the female when I'm ready to mate. So then once everything is done, I can make a sorority in the tank I put her in. I have alot of thinking to do still. Getting books and reading up. Waiting for money and whatnot. Thanks guys.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you're going to do research before breeding. That way you'll be prepared.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep yep, I don't want to mess ANYTHING up. I want to be successful and see all the little babies grown up. I'm sure I'll sell some but I'll also keep some, lol. It makes me excited, but I want to be properly prepared first. =D


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure you'll be successful.


----------



## MrVampire181

Good job on designing guys


----------



## BettaSquirt

Do you think my tank has too much direct sunlight? I might think it does...


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmmm, well I was cleaning out the kitchen pantry today and found my boyfriends dads punch bowl from his wedding. It's like a giant fish bowl. It's about 3 gallons. It made me extremely happy, so of course I went and asked if I could use it for Fishy. He said yes! Yay! So as soon as I let the water sit for a couple days, I'm going to transfer fishy into yet another home. The bigger tank the better. I just can't wait to get his 10 gal with a filter and heater and everything. Any advice with a bowl? I haven't had one yet, just his one gal with the light and aerator. =D


----------



## MrVampire181

Since I suck at uploading photos can somebody help me get them from my cell phone?


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Nice pics


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Lovely pics of your bettas


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry dmhalfmoion, I'm technically challenged and know nothing about how to post pics.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay, so I got his 3 gal bowl set up. Here's the pics. I love it.
Water's alot colder then his 1 gal, so Tuesday I'm buying him a heater. I'm hoping that he will be okay till then. Water is a little murky, gonna do a gallon change out tomorrow.

This one is me introducing/getting him used to the water










This is him in the tank, I think he's a little overwhelmed. 
'


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks very nice!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thank you!


----------



## crowntail lover

All are nice!!!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Nice bowl vikki, when you acclimated your betta, how long did you do this for? =)


----------



## MrVampire181

Well just imagine a bunch of canning jars for me


----------



## Vikki81207

15 minutes I held him there, kinda annoying, lol. But I did it. He seems alright but I'm still scared that his water is too cold. It's cold to me. So Tuesday I'm going to get a mini heater. Hopefully he'll be alright till then.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

oh, ok. I thought you were supposed to acclimate them a little longer though. Well, do you have a thermometer in your tank, whats the temp?


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't have one. My bfs dad has a 50 gal aquarium, but his thermometer recently broke. He put his finger in the water and we think it's in the high 60s, maybe low 70s. I don't like it. But I can't get money until Tuesday.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just put his bowl in the warmest room in the house until you can get your heater tuesday.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm good idea....now lets see, just gotta find that room, lol. Maybe one of the bathrooms or something...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, a bathroom might be good.


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm about to move him into the living room. I dont' want to put him where everyone showers, because then the temp will be changing alot. The living room is pretty much one of the warmest places in the house. I hope it works, I don't want him to get too cold. Oh and when I get the heater, should I put him in his smaller bowl, warm up the water, acclimate him and put him in...or should I just hook the heater up and let him warm up as it warms up??


----------



## dramaqueen

I would just leave him in the water while the heater warms the water up. It didn't seem to bother my betta. You're right about the bathroom. I didn't even think about temperature fluctuations.


----------



## AngelicScars

I thought I would post Anna and Lilith's tank and Rex and Azazel's tank. 

The first one is Anna and Lilith's (you can kinda seem them there).

The second one is and Rex and Azazel's (they aren't in there yet).


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!


----------



## Vikki81207

Well I put him in the living room last night before bed. He seems fine and the water is warmer. makes me feel better. I can't wait to get that heater. It's so weird with him not in my room lol. everytime I looked up I was like "wheres fishy? I dont like him not being here, I miss him" lol. 

Nice tanks btw AngelicScars. =D


----------



## dramaqueen

I used to just have 2 and when I'd go away for a few weeks, I always sent them to someone's house. Actually, one went to a neighbor's and the other went to a friend's and at night, like you, it's like, WHERE ARE MY BABIES!!!" You miss them when thhey're not around. But, at least you know they're in the house, if not in your room.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah true. It just sucks lol. I can't wait to get his tank warmed up on Tuesday so I can have him back in my bed room. I don't mind him being there during the day because I know he's there and I always get up to go watch him swim. haha. But it's so weird not having him there at night.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Heres Cosmo's Tank!


----------



## kweenbee11

*siick criib*

this is pugsley monk french's home!


----------



## kweenbee11

*Pugsley Monk French's criiib*

this is pugsleys home!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Flapjack's Home ;-)


----------



## jeaninel

Some of you may have seen this in my other thread but I thought I'd post it here as well. Here is Reno's home:


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!!


----------



## kweenbee11

i loove your tank!! how big is it??


----------



## jeaninel

Thanks. It's 2.5 gallons.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Heres a Picture of Cosmo <-- and Leo -->


----------



## jeaninel

I love Leo's color. He kind of matches his tank.


----------



## AngelicScars

I've rearranged and changed my tanks enough that I thought I would post some recent pics of them.
The first tank is Anna's 10 gallon. She is in there somewhere.
The second is Azazel's 10 gallon tank that I had to clean recently. She might be getting a friend soon, so I put the divider back in. She isn't in the tank in this pic though.
The last one is Scarlett and Spike's 10 gallon tank. You can see Scarlett expecting some food in the pic. Spike is being medicated right now, so he isn't in the pic.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful tanks!!


----------



## Freddiesbuns

Here is my boy's tank in the morning sun ( I usually don't let the sun run in, it was just for showing off )










Sayin' hello (excuse the algae!)










Another view










Those cambodgian heads take a lot of space but did wonders on his stress level (I have 3 cats, who loooove fishies (eh!))

I have a 4,5 gallons on the making for another boy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank and pretty fish!!


----------



## jonnylaw37

I really like that centerpiece!


----------



## IonBaller07

That is a very nice...head thing....I bet he loves swimming through it. I could see my snowflake now, hed never stop.


----------



## fishyinpa

Very cool head thing! He looks like my Fishy. Great looking tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

The head thing IS pretty cool!!


----------



## Freddiesbuns

IonBaller07 said:


> That is a very nice...head thing....I bet he loves swimming through it. I could see my snowflake now, hed never stop.



Thanks, I've searched for something special for his tank for a long time before I found this at BigAlOnline. It's supposed to be an Angkor Vat copy....supposed :lol: He used to be very scaredy and now with this thing to hide in, he's gained a lot of confidence!


----------



## BettaGal

Wow! Very nice tanks! I'll have to post mine as soon as I get it running. I also have to find my camera too, which seems to be hiding at the moment lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

So here's Merlin's home. Can't wait till Monday, I'm so excited.










I didn't have much to put in there. I got the big plastic plant, and two real plants that I split in half so it looks like four, and the colorful home.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks very nice. I'm sure Merlin will love his new home.


----------



## Vikki81207

lol thanks.
Once I'm done treating Blue and Fishy, and once I'm done quarantining Merlin, I'm switching out Merlin and Blue and transferring all their stuff. So eventually Merlin will be in the big tank.


----------



## bettatesting

This is my tank, Betta Testing. Yes, I have a programmer's sense of humor. :-D It's just under 2 gallons with three live Amazon Swords:








I also have two marimo, one of which will go into Testing soon. I'm almost more excited about the plants than the fish. Almost.

And here's my betta:








His name is Pao, which means firecracker in Chinese. He's a crowntail so I thought the name was particularly apt. He seems to have the most interest in me when I put my face up near the glass and make fish lips at him. He probably thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## AngelicScars

He's a very pretty boy!


----------



## LeahK

Hi! I'm new on this forum, although I've been active over at Aquaria Central for a couple of years. I'm also new to bettas--I just got my first one a few months ago, and I love him 
My husband and I had a 20 gallon tank that was housing some platy fry, and we used to throw our plant clippings in it from other tanks. It turned into a real jungle of java moss and java fern and other random plant bits. When we finally re-homed the platies, I was able to get the betta I'd been wanting for so long. Here's some pics of him and his jungle tank:


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty betta! Nice jungle...er, tank, too. lol


----------



## dr2b

There are some very pretty bettas and great looking tanks here. I wish I was as creative as some of these people.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

i will get mine photographed!!!!!!! i want to show off my babies too!!


----------



## fishboy95

LOL i love Elvis sign. "I prefer to live alone"


----------



## Vikki81207

I spray painted the back of my 10 gallon today. Here it is all set up.

In the light









In the dark


----------



## Scienceluvr8

wow, thats really cool, what type of paint did you use?


----------



## Vikki81207

Just a glossy black indoor/outdoor spray paint. I covered the rest of the tank with plastic so it wouldn't get any paint on it, then sprayed it down. I've been told a few times that it makes the tank look better and it really does. And it's really easy to do and cheap. I was going to buy one of those background things, but the black was cheap, easy and looks good.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks great! I could see your reflection in the first pic.


----------



## Shylynn

Wow I got some great ideas now on how to set up my tank for my new betta. for those of you with dividers...do the sell the divider or is it a special tank. I was going to get a 5 gallon for my new guy but am now thinking of getting a ten and dividing it. I really want to find a black and orange/copper betta.


----------



## rockstar26

shylyn, you buy the divider seperate.. i split my 10 gallon and my divider only cost me 10 bucks maybe?


----------



## Vikki81207

yeah the divider came like just under $10.


----------



## loveallife

bettatesting said:


> This is my tank, Betta Testing. Yes, I have a programmer's sense of humor. :-D It's just under 2 gallons with three live Amazon Swords:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two marimo, one of which will go into Testing soon. I'm almost more excited about the plants than the fish. Almost.
> 
> And here's my betta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Pao, which means firecracker in Chinese. He's a crowntail so I thought the name was particularly apt. He seems to have the most interest in me when I put my face up near the glass and make fish lips at him. He probably thinks I'm crazy.


Where did you get the bowl/ jar thing? I really like it!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

i found one that looks very similar at a thrift store


----------



## betamummy86

*Peanut and Yul*

Hi everyone!! I'm new to the forum, but thought I'd post photos of my boys old and new tanks. The old tanks are approximately 2 litres. Peanut and Yul were small when I first got them, now I've upgraded the tanks to the bigger ones with the undergravel filtration system and light built into the lid.

First up is Yul (He's actually my partners fish)

Old tank:









New Tank:


















And Peanut, my little boy...

Old Tank:

















New Tank:


----------



## dr2b

betamummy86 said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm new to the forum, but thought I'd post photos of my boys old and new tanks. The old tanks are approximately 2 litres. Peanut and Yul were small when I first got them, now I've upgraded the tanks to the bigger ones with the undergravel filtration system and light built into the lid.
> 
> First up is Yul (He's actually my partners fish)
> 
> Old tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Peanut, my little boy...
> 
> Old Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Tank:


Welcome to Fish forum! Your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## betamummy86

dr2b said:


> Welcome to Fish forum! Your bettas are beautiful!


Thanks heaps! I love them! Peanuts tail is growing back really well. The store I bought him from had him in a group tank with other fish and they'd been eating at his fins, his tail almost reminds me of a swordtail, its kind of cute! I'd love to get some different ornaments, but I can't find any decent ones that will suit the tanks. I want to find a small sunken ship with room for Yul to swim in and out of. And I'm not sure what I want for peanut, probably something bright and crazy, just like him lol! Any ideas or suggestions??


----------



## dr2b

I was disappointed at the selection of stuff at my stores for tank decor. All the decor they have are for the larger tanks...and they would take up my entire 5 gallon tank. And if they do have something - it's pretty hideous lol.


----------



## betamummy86

It's the same here. I'm even looking online but I can't seem to find anything that is suitable. Think I'm going to have to get my partner to mould/make something for me.


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's Merlins new 10 gallon tank. He's got it all to himself till I can either get some corys to throw in there, or get a divider and put Aqua in there too.











And here's all the tanks now. This housing should be permanent now, no more moving around, I know you guys have probably seen them getting moved around alot. Finally like the housing situation.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Nice tanks, I like that setup! Oh, and I have the same poster as you, lol ;-)!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks, tehe mmm Twilight. =D
I just noticed my TV is extremely dusty by looking at these pictures, lol.


----------



## babs711

Here is Luke's house. After his first full water change, I rearranged a bit and took out one of the two little plants and some of the gravel because it seemed a bit crowded...darned heater! So it looks a bit different since I took this. 




























And here he is in his hidey hole, debating on whether to come out or not...


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Aww very nice looking! I like his "hidey hole". What size tank is it? ;-)


----------



## AngelicScars

Aww cute in the hiding spot. I never catch them in their caves because when they see me they think "FOOD" and come to the top of the tank!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!!


----------



## neenjar

very nice tanks every one.

Here is Zeus' temporary home until I can afford him an oceanic biocube 8, or break down and get a used 10 gallon from craigslist.


----------



## IonBaller07

very nice I love the driftwood decor I bet he does too.


----------



## neenjar

Yeah he likes to hide out under it during the afternoon. When the light is going strong for the plant. It is nice ans dark under the "plastic wood" It is one of the best plastics I have ever seen though. Since I can not find a real drift wood to fit this gallon and a half, this will do until I get him a larger home in a month or so.


----------



## ashleyALE

neenjar, that's an awesome photo!


----------



## neenjar

Thank you!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay well here's Merlin's tank now. I made a divider myself. 











Next week I will be switching them around again. Which will then be their permanent homes. I will have Merlin and Fishy in the same tank, because they're my feisty boys and they flare. So I'm gonna put the homemade divider between them, so they cant see eachother as well. Then in my other tank I will have Blue and Aqua. And hopefully Blue will start to flare and show off and make a bubblenest, he hasn't made one in weeks, only Fishy and Merlin make them. But yeah, that's what I'm doing and I'll yet more pictures next week. lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Nice forest 

I LOVE planted tanks.


----------



## jeaninel

I added a Hagen Elite mini filter to Reno's tank. I also moved the Buddha that was in there over to Sky's tank since Reno already has the bridge and it was getting a little crowded with the filter and heater. Also added a heater to Sky's tank. If the mini filter works out in Reno's tank I'll probably get one for Sky also.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks and beautiful fish!!


----------



## babs711

Thanks guys! I'm sorry for the late reply. I've had a busy few days (with the College World Series and all).  

His tank is 2.5 gallon. The heater looks large I think but I tried a smaller heater, the Tetra 2-15 from Wal-Mart that everyone recommends for the smaller tanks but it only got the water to around 75 degrees. So I found this other one from Petco and am able to keep his water around 80-81 which seems great for him. He seems very happy at this temp. Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## dramaqueen

I have one of those tetra heaters from Walmart, too and I don't much care for it. Its in a 2 1/2 gallon and heats only to around 76. I may try a different one.


----------



## kweenbee11

*redecoration*

i redecorated both of my bettas tanks!


----------



## neenjar

Tanks look great everyone!

I replaced the plastic root system with some real wood for Zeus. It left funky stuff on the surface, and replaced the rocks with blue and green glass. The stones kept clouding the water and raised the ph.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks, Kweenbee and neenjar.


----------



## ashleyALE

neenjar, i HAVE to ask what kinda of camera you are using? and is that an off camera flash or do you just have lighting that is THAT awesome?


----------



## neenjar

ashleyALE said:


> neenjar, i HAVE to ask what kinda of camera you are using? and is that an off camera flash or do you just have lighting that is THAT awesome?


It is an olympus sp500uz, nothing too fancy. I use no flash, no room lights on, only the tank light on.

For this 1.5 gallon tank I am using a 10 watt compact fluorescent bulb sunlight spectrum that has the output equivalent of a 40 watt incandescent. I have it in an architect style desk lamp right over the tank.

Zeus does not seem to mind the light as he goes up to the surface alot when he gets tired of exploring and the plant LOVES it. I will take a pic of the entire thing.


----------



## ashleyALE

i just love how soft the lighting is. LOVE it. every time. looks great and makes your fish look as beautiful in photos as i am sure he does in real life.


----------



## neenjar

Thanks! Here is the whole setup.. for now


----------



## Vikki81207

Very beautiful


----------



## AngelicScars

I really like that setup!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

Vikki81207 said:


> Kay well here's Merlin's tank now. I made a divider myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I will be switching them around again. Which will then be their permanent homes. I will have Merlin and Fishy in the same tank, because they're my feisty boys and they flare. So I'm gonna put the homemade divider between them, so they cant see eachother as well. Then in my other tank I will have Blue and Aqua. And hopefully Blue will start to flare and show off and make a bubblenest, he hasn't made one in weeks, only Fishy and Merlin make them. But yeah, that's what I'm doing and I'll yet more pictures next week. lol




what did you use and or how did you make the divider?


----------



## Vikki81207

I followed the directions from this site

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Luchi

Ok, so neenjar, your tank is just about the coolest!


----------



## neenjar

Luchi said:


> Ok, so neenjar, your tank is just about the coolest!


Well i do not know about all that, there are some very nice tanks being shown here, but thank you for the compliment!


----------



## doggyhog

Wow! Everyone's tanks are so cool!!

Neejnar: Where did you get that drift wood for Zues's awesome tank?


----------



## TianTian

*My boys!*










Taco: DUDE! Why is your tank bigger then mine?








Tian-Tian: Because mommy loves me more.








--

Truth be told, I love them both equally!







But these tanks are their current tanks for now. When I can purchase and divide a 5 gallon tank and take pictures with a REAL camera (i.e., not a webcam), I will do so!









Taco is STILL tiny! :lol:

And now some more pictures of my boys, because they're awesome. 









Taco was NOT pleased about the flash from my webcamera. Poor little guy.:-(

And last one of my main boy, Tian-Tian!!










'Cause he knows he's a stud. ;-)

I really want a 5 gallon tank. Really, really do. And a real camera. BLARG.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!! Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Your fish are so pretty! love the tanks too.


----------



## doggyhog

Very prettty!!


----------



## doggyhog




----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## neenjar

cool tank!


----------



## ashleyALE

Took a panoramic of my tanks with my iphone! :] 










the two fish in the little bowls (lucian and viktor) are usually in the 10 gallon but i'm treating both for ich so for now, they have to be in tiny bowls with daily water changes :[ 

azrael is in the first 2.5 gallon, followed by ares, then the empty 10 gallon and underneath there is caspian, my new yellow and blue guy! :]


----------



## Angelmonster

Here are my three tanks. The first one has a single male Betta in it, 10 gallon.












This one is my sorority tank,7 female betta in a 29 gallon 










And finally my last one. A 5 Gallon. I plan on getting some fake plants this upcoming Friday to put in there(I just got this one yesterday).(that is a shell on the left...I am also buying a new camera next weekend, haha. As you can see the one I havenowis ancient and sucks :-()


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## Zan

not bad for my first ever tank if i say so myself 

in there i now have neon tetras, those bottom feeders whose name i can never remember 5 guppys and my Betta "simey" - original arent i?!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## Angelmonster

Nice tank  If this is your firs tone watch the plants carefully! If they begin to die get them out quick so that they don't kill your fish :-(


----------



## MrVampire181

I think all my bettas are jealous of your tanks ;P


----------



## Vikki81207

Very very nice tank! How big is it?


----------



## doggyhog

Wow!!!! NIIIIICE tank!


----------



## Zan

Thanks guys its my pride and joy!
i'ts a river-reef, supposedly one of the best tank makes around and its 50L not to sure what that is i9n gallons! i'm from the good old UK!

Z


----------



## ifish

both thos tanks are very cool


----------



## dr2b

Nice tank!!!


----------



## thyrus

Nice man :yourock:


----------



## doggyhog

I have no dresser space left!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Same with my dresser! lol


----------



## ifish

im in the middle of bulding my betta room when my sister moves out im plannine to use 1000 dollars on tanks and fish parents buy food ive saved up this much money im hopping at lease 5 bettas included hydro


----------



## ifish

im gonna buy 5 ,10 gallong and some nice decor


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah same with my entertainment center, lol


----------



## Angelmonster

Well I finally got some decorations for Drama Queen's tank. I think it looks pretty fetchng(haha). I LOVE the background plants from Foster and SMith! I plan on buying them for my other tanks! They give just enough room that Drama Queen can swm behind them. The ones in the substrate and bent so they form a little "cave behind them so she can hide there too 

She is a lot more active with decorations in there! Before DQ would just slowly float around her tank and now she is darting in and out of the tanks, swimming against the current...I am very pleased 

Sorry for the quality. Again I am in the middle of buying a new camera haha.


----------



## ifish

very nice why is budah in there


----------



## Angelmonster

ifish said:


> very nice why is budah in there


Because he wants to take a bath? Joking XD

My aunt gave that to me about ten years ago and I have never had a place for him. It is glass so I figured why not throw him in there? Haha

edit: Oh and Doggyhog you did the same thing I did to my filters. I cust a plastic bottle and put it on there to stop the stream from overtaking the tank XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and beautiful fish!


----------



## PatriotsFinMom

I love these tanks for ideas. I am going to get my betta's home but mine likes to play hiding behind the plants lol. His name is Patriot. His tank mates are Alpha Bravo Charlie, Delta, GAMMA
I do have his old home videos on youtube


----------



## dadds

what type of fish are his tanks mates?


----------



## cindylou

this is clover, shes 3 years old, and very happy


----------



## cindylou

this is clover she is 3 years old and very happy. She eats out of my hand.
75.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/cinlou2/IMG000150


----------



## TaraHanon

This where my guys will be living once it finishes cycling. New 10 gallon tank for 2 fishy... seems excessive but maybe they'll leave each alone! Hehehe!

It has an AquaTech filter-came with it- should I put something over the end of it so my fish don't swim up the pipe?


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## ifish

like in finding nemo nemo swam up the pipe i would ask someone


----------



## dr2b

You got a nice tank there!


----------



## TaraHanon

Thanks! Took forever to wash it out and get all set up and running. 

Tomorrow my fishys will jump in.


----------



## WDW Donna

cindylou said:


> this is clover she is 3 years old and very happy. She eats out of my hand.
> 75.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/cinlou2/IMG000150


 I noticed in the picture above Clover is in a bowl. What size is it?


----------



## PatriotsFinMom

*Patriot's tank mates*



dadds said:


> what type of fish are his tanks mates?


3 fancy guppies and 2 Zebra Danios. I was in the petstore in a larger town. I am flustrated because i had a new heater that quit at 62 degrees.
New heater works better. I like it and the smaller fish seem to chilled since the new heater. I am getting rid of the new tank water. I found a new use for his old bowl. Water changes. 
Picture a fish that is mostly white with tinges of red and blue. I have seen only 2 others like him in the area

I want to add more fish and maybe a cave. Pat ( as I call him) seems to like interaction.


----------



## Vikki81207

TaraHanon said:


> This where my guys will be living once it finishes cycling. New 10 gallon tank for 2 fishy... seems excessive but maybe they'll leave each alone! Hehehe!
> 
> It has an AquaTech filter-came with it- should I put something over the end of it so my fish don't swim up the pipe?


What two fish are you putting in there?


----------



## TaraHanon

Vikki81207 said:


> What two fish are you putting in there?


I have a male Betta and an algae eater...


----------



## aunt kymmie

What type of algae eater? There are sooo many different kinds...


----------



## ifish

can snails live with bettas


----------



## TaraHanon

Its a very small Golden Algae eater... he is going to a new home this week though as he thinks its fun to ride on the Betta... who doesn't like that.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I'm glad you're rehoming the CAE. The sooner the better, before he kills your betta!


----------



## TaraHanon

He's now in a seperate tank... Evil little bugger.

How would the betta do with tetra neons?


----------



## Vikki81207

Sometimes they do okay, and other times they don't. Mates usually just depends on your bettas temperment.


----------



## TaraHanon

He seems pretty laid back except when being attacked. 
He looks quite happy now that the gae is gone.


----------



## Vikki81207

So maybe tank mates wouldn't be a good idea...if you get anything else, I would very closely monitor everything


----------



## TaraHanon

The algae eater was always chasing him around and trying to stick to him. He didn't like that much. I didn't like that much either LOL 

I'll do some research and see what I can come up with for a buddy or two. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vikki81207

lol tried sticking to him? LOL. That's cute. But yeah, I'm sure he didn't like that much.
I know cories do great. Tetras are okay sometimes. I guess people say their tail nippers...so I dunno.


----------



## dramaqueen

Chinese algae eaters will suck the slime coat off of other fish and that was why the cae was "sticking" to him.


----------



## TaraHanon

dramaqueen said:


> Chinese algae eaters will suck the slime coat off of other fish


That's what I was kind of thinking, but he was getting really bad and not leaving the betta alone at all. He's at his new home now. He's pretty quick too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have heard that they'll eat algae when they are little but as they get older they become aggressive and thats when they start going after the slime coat of other fish. I'm glad they are separated.


----------



## TaraHanon

Yeah, I heard that too. This guy was just tiny. Maybe 2 inches, max. All is good now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I'm glad everyone is happy.


----------



## Starbright

Both 2.5 gallon tanks
I redesigned this one from an earlier post:
(He got bigger and more colorful! )
His original name is Starbright but I'm still searching for a name!









And here's my newest addition  Such a cutie!
I read in a way earlier post that someone's going to name their female betta Pebbles and I thought that was so adorable... So I kinda stole it! Her name is Pebbles ^o^d









Pebbles loves her marble :3


----------



## neenjar

nice looking tanks! very pretty betta's


----------



## dramaqueen

Pebbles looks a lot like my female, Yerakina.


----------



## dr2b

Very nice tanks!


----------



## Starbright

dramaqueen said:


> Pebbles looks a lot like my female, Yerakina.


Really? Upload a pic! I love Pebble's big black eyes! It makes her look so cute and innocent! (Some people think it looks freaky if bettas' eyes are completely black but I think it's cute)


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry I can't post a pic of her. I don't have a digital camera.


----------



## dr2b

dramaqueen said:


> Sorry I can't post a pic of her. I don't have a digital camera.


Is there anyone you know who would let you borrow the digital camera? I'd love to see pics of your bettas...


----------



## Starbright

dr2b said:


> Is there anyone you know who would let you borrow the digital camera? I'd love to see pics of your bettas...


Yeah! Or you could get one of those disposable cameras, get the pictures developed and then scan them on the computer. Or you could use the camera on your phone!


----------



## dramaqueen

I might try to get something for my cell phone so I can put pics on my computer.


----------



## dr2b

If you text, you can email yourself the picture and put them up that way.


----------



## neenjar

dr2b said:


> If you text, you can email yourself the picture and put them up that way.


 +1 ;-) take the pic with your phone then e-mail to yourself.


----------



## Cerulean02

Hi I'm new to the forum but have had Bettas for years, and wanted to show my current 10g setup. It's been set up for almost a year now 

Noel lives with
2 Kuhli loaches
1 Myers loach (sold to me as a kuhli)
1 Albino bristlenose pleco
2 oto cats (got them after my tank was over run with hair algae)


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Wow, very nice tank, and interesting looking fish!;-) Cute betta!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Flapjack's New and Improved Home!


----------



## 1077

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Starbright

Where's flapjack?  I love your guys' tanks! I have the minibow 2.5 too!  I'm getting so obsessed with these critters that I'm thinking of sneaking in another betta  maybe a male veil tail this time. Haha someone stop me.

Edit: never mind I found flapjack! Such a pretty blue!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep, they're quite addictive! I have 6!lol


----------



## doggyhog

Nice tanks everyone!! I have gotten 4 bettas in 4 months..... I need help.... :-D


----------



## Vikki81207

No, I need help. I got 5 bettas in 2 months. lol


----------



## Starbright

I got 4 bettas in 2 weeks :[ But had to give one away because my mom made me ;_; She doesn't like the white female bettas I like. She thinks they look albino -_- I seriously need help. What do I do in college? D: Haha.


----------



## BettaSquirt

i got 2 bettas in 3 days... idk if that counts hahahaha.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Wow, I probably might end up like that....not now at least, I'm a little low on the cash, lol. Well, thanks for the comments everyone, and I'm glad you found Flapjack, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I got 2 in one day! lol I think we all are seriously addicted! We need help! lol


----------



## Cerulean02

StarBright : My dorm room let me have fish so I was lucky to keep a betta with me


----------



## Starbright

I'm for sure bringing fish to dorm with me! I'll probably end up dividing a 10 gallon to put my bettas in  The college I want to get in to allows up to 30 gallons!!! But I'm sure my roommate wouldn't be happy... so I'll stick with 10 max. Haha.

Anyways, I'm going to sneak in another betta >u< I'll post pics of his new tank and of my new betta. I already decided that I'm getting another one... they're too addicting. T_T


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you're getting another one and glad your dorm lets you have your fish!


----------



## Starbright

I have to start thinking about college apps actually... but all the universities around where I live allows fish so I'm good. x)

Man.. my mom's a huge stickler about fish. Hopefully I can get another one soon! I was thinking about the 3 gallon eclipse or the 2.65 gallon goldfish starter kit. I'm leaning towards the eclipse @[email protected] so expensive..


----------



## BettaSquirt

Im kinda sick of having 4 bettafish, i love them all ALOT!! but i think i rather just have 1. When they all are up in fishy heaven  maybe in a few years..  but i still want Squirt.... i've had him since August 23 2008
i want to get a Female Betta and name her Kasie McFish


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have any friends that you could give a couple to? Some that would take care of them?


----------



## BettaSquirt

Yeah i do but, i already gave one of my friends my hermit crabs... And i wouldnt be able to stand giving my babies away...


----------



## Cerulean02

Hehe...well I've had Noel since 2007. I spent 150$ to get my 3$ walmart fish a great home. So I guess I'm guilty of being obsessed too  It will break my heart if I lose him.


----------



## Starbright

Sick of betta fish? D: But how?! But I must admit... having smaller, non filtered tanks is a butt to clean because taking the gravel out, etc takes forever! I think I'd go crazy if I had to do that...


----------



## veganchick

lol, i'm quite the opposite always wishing for more fishies!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Me too!!! I looked at some tonight at Petsmart but they didn't have very many so I'll wait until they get more.


----------



## veganchick

can't wait untill we hear about ur new one!


----------



## astutebunny

*Captain Jack's Home*

It's a 3 gallon with filter and 8 changing lights - which fits our shelf perfectly!


----------



## veganchick

cool! I saw one of those at petsmart the other day and I wanted it really bad but I only took enough money to but filter cartridges.... Thats probably a good thing or I would have ended up with 5 more tanks and 3 more bettas! lol


----------



## Angelmonster

astutebunny said:


> It's a 3 gallon with filter and 8 changing lights - which fits our shelf perfectly!


 WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That does NOT have a filter >_< It pissed me off becaus eI spent 50 on it and all it gives you is an aerator. Sorry to be the baerer of bad news :-( Go out and buy a small one that goe sint he tank for about 15-20 and you should be fine. Sadly that is not a filter at all!


----------



## Vikki81207

It's an underground filter. Not a filter filter. Thats why. It does come with one just not the one you were thinking of. Just one you place in the bottom of the tank.


----------



## ecoprincess

WoW you all have great set ups.......i wish i could get a bigger tank for Freddy, but its a small store.....we have to have one we can mount to the wall. Anyways.....quick question....betta like to have coverage? Would Freddy like it if his small tank had more foliage? Or is the open space better?


----------



## veganchick

I think about half filled is generally the rule for betta coverage.


----------



## Yuuki

My tank is... nothing special. Very empty at the moment, because it and the fish are both new, plus the fish is dealing with a couple of illnesses at the moment. D;











No gravel at the moment because it's too hard to clean everyday. Having trouble finding good, soft plants for him. The bowl in the corner.... well... he just likes it. xD


I'll try to repost once I actually finish putting the tank up. x3


----------



## dr2b

I had to get rid of that 360 tank. I had a 2 gallon one, and my betta went down the tube and under the gravel and would swim around and not come out for a long time. Keep an eye out for that with the 3 gallon tank...I took my 2 gallon back for one that had a good lid. My betta was also scared of the air bubbler.


----------



## Ajsim

Hi All! I've read most of this topic and noticed that some of you combined a betta with male guppy's... In my experience that combination is very bad chosen because the betta will fight the guppy's and kill them. This probably because they look like a small betta. How long have you kept the guppy's with the betta? 

The guppy's not being killed by a betta is new to me...


----------



## veganchick

It all depends on the bettas personality, my two girls are great with guppies (they just ignore them most of the time) but my males would tear them apart in 5 seconds!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think female bettas are fine with guppys.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Yeah


----------



## dramaqueen

Is caring for that many getting to be a little bit too much? My Mom isn't too thrilled with me having 6 and I'm 47 years old! lol


----------



## BearFish96

dramaqueen said:


> Is caring for that many getting to be a little bit too much? My Mom isn't too thrilled with me having 6 and I'm 47 years old! lol


What :shock2:


----------



## dramaqueen

I was asking Bettasquirt.


----------



## sweetviolets

I would love to get more. I just have the one. My hubby would not understand why I would like to have another fish. He doesn't even understand my doll collection. Everytime I get another doll he grumbles. I can just imagine if I were to get another fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Someone at my house grumbles too, when I get another fish. I hear "what did you do, get another fish! You don't NEED another fish!" And I'm 47 years old! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

My boyfriends the same way. "you don't need another fish!" lol


----------



## BettaSquirt

Yep. Same here. They just don't understand.... Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

No, they don't! lol


----------



## Starbright

I had to strike deals and play the guilt trick on my mom to let me have more bettas! But I think I won't be able to take care of any more tanks. I'm done with 3 betta tanks and my goldfish tank  BUT.... I may get tempted and replace my goldfish with a betta! Kekeke~


----------



## dramaqueen

I told my mom that its better to be addicted to bettas than drugs. lol


----------



## MrVampire181

With me its: "ANOTHER ONE?! You already breed them why have another?!!??!?!?" My reply: "Because he's super rare and would be a great breeder!!" 

Quick call a doctor!!!!


----------



## sweetviolets

dramaqueen said:


> Someone at my house grumbles too, when I get another fish. I hear "what did you do, get another fish! You don't NEED another fish!" And I'm 47 years old! lol


I'm 46! He is grumbling now as everyday more things are in the house for my fish. We only had the dechlorinator and food for our first fish. He see's different types of food and all kinds of stuff. I told him, hey, I'm disabled. I have to have things in the house in case the fish needs it. My hubby is a wonderful man but just doesn't get it.


----------



## sweetviolets

My son took me to the pet store yesterday. There were 2 beauties there, crown tail males, both white with flecks of black. Beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to get someone to take me to the petstore too, since I can't drive. Luckily, I have a Petsmart down the street and I can walk there.


----------



## neenjar

Ares' home









Zeus' home


----------



## Vikki81207

Zeus your fishs' homes are so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the bridge!


----------



## sweetviolets

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## veganchick

neenjar said:


> Ares' home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus' home


WOW!!! Those look amazing! What kind of plants are in there?


----------



## neenjar

veganchick said:


> WOW!!! Those look amazing! What kind of plants are in there?


Thanks! For now the plants are Brazillian Pennywort, anubias nana, and one Valisneria spiralis in Zeus' tank from my old 55 planted that a friend has now.

As the vals reproduce i will have more in each tank. still deciding on what if anything else to add. It will have to be low light and work in a low tech planted tank.

I am using only pea gravel with iron root tabs as substrate, no special substrate like the 55 had and no co2.


----------



## Vikki81207

Your tanks are so beautiful Neenjar. I don't know how many times I've said that, lol.


----------



## neenjar

Vikki81207 said:


> Your tanks are so beautiful Neenjar. I don't know how many times I've said that, lol.


Thanks! wait 6 months for the eco systems to stabilize and I can add more plants and trim the ones that are in there to my idea of perfect. :-D

Zeus' tank got otto's today as brown algae finally reared it's ugly head. The are amazingly efficient. Over half the algae is already gone after just introducing them today. I bought 6 so am over stocked currently, but figure 3 will probably make it. If all 6 make it I can move 3 to Ares tank when algae shows up.

My penguin 100 should be able to handle the extra bio load easy enough though. I'll do 10% water changes daily for a week until the filter can step up it's culture.


----------



## Romad

*Baccus' home*

5 gal. bowfront. I seem to have one happy fishy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty tank!


----------



## Romad

Thanks muchly


----------



## neenjar

Very nice Romad!


----------



## Vikki81207

Beautiful tank Romad!


----------



## dr2b

Pretty tank Romad!


----------



## Romad

Thanks Neenjar, Vikki, dr2b. 

I've only had my new buddy since Friday. I posted pics. of him on the Betta pictures thread. He seems to be enoying his new home so far.


----------



## rb500

how do i put a picture directly into the post like you guys? all ive been doing is posting links to my albums and saying 'its the third picture' or something. i'd like to see what you guys think of mine.


----------



## Vikki81207

Upload them to photobucket. Then get the html code and paste in in the button thing that looks like a mountain up in the selection thing for like the font and stuff.


----------



## doggyhog




----------



## Grimmjow

I need more of that green and white grass in the back to keep him from seeing himself, and maybe another decoration thing.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank, Grimmjow!


----------



## misstephaniexxx

AngelicScars said:


> I just cleaned his tank so I thought I would post a pic. It's very simple, but it works! (It's a 5 gallon tank, and those are bubble lines across the glass).


I have that exact same cave! My guppies love it


----------



## misstephaniexxx

my tank is my avatar. You cant really see the fish in there, but Its a 10g, 2 female bettas, 4 guppies and a frog


----------



## rb500

Here it goes,


----------



## rb500

Aw dang! it didn't work! Ok, just go here I guess 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=278&pictureid=1868


----------



## dr2b

rb500 said:


> Here it goes,


Nice tank


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Jynx

Here's one of my son admiring Lulu- he calls her his blue goldfish
















I decided to scrape off that possible fungus and see if it grows back or not. So far it hasn't.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, your son is a cutie!!


----------



## Jynx

yeah he's got that whole big eyes thing going for him- but he's one of those kids who makes you nervous when it's quiet cuz you know he's up to something. Notice the drak spots in my water glass- he had just stuck some balled up paper in there while i was messing with the camera.


----------



## Vikki81207

How cute!


----------



## marian

amelia in her 2.5 tank.











The divided 10 gallon with Chille, Jack and Georgie.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

I sent my brother out to get me a new tank. Eclipse <3









The decorations! Plenty of them.









Now all I need is a fish! It's all ready.
I don't think it's bad for a er first tank (minus Wellington's 2 gallon I had for two days.)


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty tank!!


----------



## Kim

I agree...very cute tank! I have that same silk plant that you have in the back right corner of the picture


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Thank you dramaqueen and Kim!


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn08

*Love the tanks! I did the best I could....I kind of threw mine together....*:lol:
_*First one is Rosen (see his bubble nest) & then Jasper's tank.*
_


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful tanks!!!!! I love Jasper's color.


----------



## Vikki81207

Love your tanks. & your fish. Beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish and beautiful tanks!!


----------



## veganchick

wow, everyones tanks look great! Lynn, I really like your blue tank! Jealous!!! lol


----------



## Lynn08

Thank you! I love my two boys...and of course the other fish. hehehe


----------



## Volpe

Everyone has such great set ups. 8D


----------



## bmwguy

New to the forum! Here's my champ!


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful fish.  

You should consider getting him a bigger home though. I suggest about 2 gallons as the minimum. 

He is a gorgeous fish!!


----------



## bmwguy

yeah that was the plan. i found him when i used to work at the pet store and just bought everything all at once. too bad he passed away about 2 years ago. I had more pictures of him, but my PC was stolen. 

anyway, I didn't buy a betta since his death, until I found another one like him. This guy is in a 10 Gal. Decorations are still in the works!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Pretty fish!


----------



## doggyhog

OK, just making sure.  

That is a nice 10 gallon! I love to see spoiled bettas.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

My newest tank for Britton. I don't have a picture of Bray's yet, my camera died!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty! I have a bridge like that! lol


----------



## Jupiter

Here's my girls' 10 gal home:


----------



## doggyhog

Cute girls!!! If I were you, I'd get another big plant, and put it right in the back behind the pots.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jupiter

Yep, I'm buying some Java fern tomorrow. 
What do you think about floating plants? Will they like them?


----------



## Kim

They'll love them


----------



## doggyhog

Oh yeah!! My males love floating plants, when I give them floaters, it is like bubble nest city!!!


----------



## Lady Ivy

I onestly dnt knw how to post pix help please


----------



## Jupiter

doggyhog said:


> Oh yeah!! My males love floating plants, when I give them floaters, it is like bubble nest city!!!


Lol! 
I bought a rather pathetic looking Java Fern today, they didn't have any floating plants though. I'd really like some duckweed or something like that, where did you find your plants?


----------



## AlexXx

What type of floating plants are best for betta!?


----------



## sumsum

I know you probably want a smaller plant so it dosen't block the surrface.


----------



## sumsum

Can a live plant survive in a 2.5 gal?


----------



## doggyhog

Jupiter said:


> Lol!
> I bought a rather pathetic looking Java Fern today, they didn't have any floating plants though. I'd really like some duckweed or something like that, where did you find your plants?


I only use fake plants.  

I just get the fake plants that have sections so you can take them apart, and float them on the top.  They LOVE them.


----------



## vaygirl

Hi! I'm new to the forum and this is my first betta tank. This is Tango's new home. He was moved here from a 1.5 gallon cube. His new home is 16 gallons. Aside from acting like the light of creation is going to burn him from above, he seems to like it. Today is his second day in his new home.

There are some lovely tanks in this thread. They make me want to try live plants!


----------



## dramaqueen

Your tank is beautiful and so is your fish!


----------



## doggyhog

Ooohhh!!! I LOVE your tank!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

very nice!


----------



## sumsum

*Mr. McFish*

Mr. McFish's current tank.


What his tank will look like soon!
​


----------



## Jupiter

Oh! I used to have that little waterfall decoration too.


----------



## sumsum

I've had it for about 3 years, scence I had Sparky.


----------



## veganchick

that looks amazing! I LOOOOOOOOOOVE how there is so much room!


----------



## veganchick

sumsum said:


> Can a live plant survive in a 2.5 gal?


get bamboo and anuabis(if thats how you spell it?) they are really hardy and I use mine in my half gal. and 1g QT tanks.:-D


----------



## iheartmyfishies

The live plant farthest to the right is an ANUBIAS lanceolata.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and pretty fish!


----------



## azjen

I hope this works. Here is our girl Jazzma. I say our because she is for my daughters who are 6 and 3- hence the bright colors and mermaids! She is right between their beds and they love her although I may love her more.


----------



## sumsum

Good fishey homes!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## Calmwaters

Senor Guapos home:
http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr358/AmandayJuacho/FishPictures053.jpg
and one more
http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr358/AmandayJuacho/FishPictures067.jpg
It is 10 gallons and he currently shares it with a male guppy, 4 Glofish, a snail, and an Oto.


----------



## loppy656

anastasiavixen said:


> I got some more plants; I hope I didn't go overboard (did I?). I put up a sponge to block some of the flow from the filter, and toned down the air bubbles some, to slow any current. And I let the fish out of the bag  Fighty is checking out his new tank, but mostly flaring in the one corner (the corner near the thermometer, but not at the thermometer). I put up a piece of paper, and he still flared. I colored random squiggles on it, and he still flared. I opened the curtains in the room, and he stopped for a little while, and went back to that corner and is still flaring. Any suggestions? Or do you think he's just still getting used to the new digs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a link to the larger photo, for anyone who is interested: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anastasiavixen/3406530461/sizes/o/


I like your fish. Did you notice he looks like a gold fish with long fins?


----------



## tdedolph

My guys in their divided 10 gallon. Love em : D


----------



## Calmwaters

Very pretty tanks and fish.


----------



## LiSanJess

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


Your elvis is absolutely GORGEOUS! He looks like my dream betta i love my einstein but wow im alittle jealous


----------



## dramaqueen

Sadly, Elvis passed away awhile back. He was a favorite here on the forums.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

My planted 10 gallon. It's overstocked but I have 2 filters.


----------



## AlexXx

What kind of light bulbs do you have in there?!! i love the color of the lighting looks SO good. Very nice tank.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Thanks! They are GE Energy Smart Daylight 6500K CFL (10 Watts) 
I got them at walmart, 2 for $7.


----------



## AlexXx

deff gunna get some of those next when mine die out. Looks so CLEAN!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## doggyhog

Awesome tank!!!!!!


----------



## melisw13

Looking at all of these pictures, I have gotten some great ideas for decorating my tank when I get it! They are all so beautiful!! I am SOOO excited, and can hardly wait to get my Betta!!! :redyay:

Now, I was wondering, how safe is it to order bettas and plants on-line? And as far as the colour of the fish, how can you be sure that you'll get the colour that you want? I have an idea about what kind I want, but I kinda want a certain colour...but then again, when I see a different one, I may change my mind!!


----------



## doggyhog

My Sorority tank. It's cycling still, and I plan on getting live plants soon!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice, doggyhog!!


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks!!! I can't wait to get some girls!


----------



## Calmwaters

I love everyones tanks. Here are mine:
2.5 Gallon Single Male Mustard Gas Veil Tail:








10 gallon Female tank:








5 gallon Single Female Tank:


----------



## doggyhog

Nice tanks!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

these give me ideas, very nice


----------



## Calmwaters

Thank you. At home I also have this one its got a male Crown Tail named Sr Guapo and some other fish.


----------



## Jessiefish

Hi. I'm new.

This is my former buddy, Abe (he died on Sunday :-():










And this is my new tank and new friend, Kroenen (there is also an African Dwarf Frog named Johann in the tank):


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. I'm so sorry about Abe. Your new fish is very pretty!!


----------



## AlexXx

wow pretty fish! and awesome tanks!


----------



## Jupiter

A few minor changes to my tank...
First, the Dwarf Hairgrass is unfortunately gone. I never realized how DARK my room was, so I put it in my uncle's tank that has some light, thinking it will grow there...his goldfish ate it all. :T

I got two little decor things too. A frog and a tree stump that was in Felix's net (washed well before i put it back in).



















I LOVE this frog ornament..Felix's tank was going to have a 'mushroom' theme, but I couldn't find anything with mushrooms except for that


----------



## doggyhog

That is SO cute!!! You might be able to find some Mushroom things at a dollar store or on ebay...  

I found this, isn't it cute!? 
http://www.sourcingmap.com/mini-mushroom-toothpick-holder-plastic-dispenser-red-p-31298.html


----------



## Jupiter

That is SOOO cute! ♥
Yeah, I'll have to check a few dollar stores. It's actually where I got that stump decoration.


----------



## doggyhog

OH I just had another idea!! You could have white and red gravel mixed and it would totally look like little mushrooms. Ooooh how I love decorating tanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

That's another good idea! I can't wait for Friday to roll around.


----------



## CodeRed

I think decorating tanks may be one of the reasons I keep getting bettas ;x And because the bettas themselves are so beautiful... x3 It's not good of me to be so addicted. I'm going to the pet store today to get a tank for Nereus (his five Gallon is CONSTANTLY cloudy, and I don't like it, so I'm setting him up with a 2.5 gallon...), and then I'll take some pics and post them here  And I might get a betta ;x Shh.


----------



## ElmoFish

@ CodeRed, someone's going to have to take over the 5 gallon Nereus is moving out of.. you definitely need another betta


----------



## Veloc1ty

Here's mine! I took the pics before adding my little buddy in it


----------



## doggyhog

Love the gravel!!!!! How big is that tank?


----------



## Veloc1ty

13-14 liters. That's about 3 gallons. I mixed that gravel so it has the colors of my betta


----------



## CodeRed

It looks great! What I would do is cut out a bit of black garbage back and stick it on the back, and your betta should really pop!


----------



## Veloc1ty

The thing with the back of my tank is that yesterday when I went to buy it, I just forgot to buy a background paper


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here are 2 pics of my Betta tanks. Usually the 2 males tanks are behind and to the side of the females tank in front so they can see each other at the same time but I put them side by side so you can see them all fully. Kitty the female (Middle Tank) loves Gary: (Left tank) more than Greg (Right tank). LOL.


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful fish!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed

Sherbet ^^









Nereus/Cyrus ^^









Shani^^









Deimos ^^









Bliss ^^









Ace ^^









Devin ^^









Vulcan ^^


----------



## Jupiter

Ooooh, love those tanks! Especially Sherbert's and Vulcan's!


----------



## CodeRed

Thank ya! I personally love Bliss', and with a little work, I think I can make it gorgeous xD


----------



## Jupiter

Yeah! All of your tanks look great. Can you design my 5 gal? xD


----------



## dramaqueen

They're all very nice! You did a great job!!


----------



## CodeRed

LOL I would love to! Designing tanks are one of the reasons I keep getting new bettas xDDD


----------



## AlexXx

I love those tanks Codered! you have such great looking betta! I wanna get some of those 1 gallon tanks u have vulcan and devin in, they are so great! Walmart has them for 9.95 or so.... but i gotta find room for them.


----------



## Maryrox247

cool tanks pplz! awesomeness!


----------



## CodeRed

Thanks everyone xD!


----------



## Rubicon

Hello everyone 

New guy here...

I'm anticipating the arrival of my new fish, he'll be here Thursday before noon!

I took the time to set up his new tank well before hand and I thought what better way to introduce myself than in this section with a pic of his soon to be new home.

Here's a pic!










What do you pros think???


----------



## Rain Drop

Hello and welcome!

lol, I'm no pro but I really like the look of your tank c:
I've been looking around for a decoration like that, but I can't find one x3


----------



## CodeRed

It looks great! The only thing I'd suggest would be some silk or real plants. I've noticed that my bettas seem to enjoy them more than the actual decoration


----------



## Rubicon

Thanx for the welcome Rain Drop!

Lucky for you I still have the decoration's store tag right here 

It's a Topfin Balinese Latern Item# KP006-1-055A...

I bought it at PetsMart


----------



## Rubicon

Thanx for the suggestion and compliment CodeRed!

Actually, I'm awaiting the arrival of some live plants as well!!!

I figured a Java Fern for him to rest on and I'm going to experiment with some live Bamboo for him to swim amongst.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Nice tank!


----------



## Jynx

i also have that lantern cave- also from petsmart- that one isn't available from their website but you can order a similar, larger, one

does this tank have a lid? betta often jump out of their tanks


----------



## AlexXx

i just got that same ornament.


----------



## Rubicon

DramaQueen: Thanx for the welcome and compliment!

Jynx: The tank does have a lid but it will not work with my plans for the Bamboo. I plan to fashion a custom tank covering that will allow for growth of the Bamboo leaves, prevention of the leaves falling in the water and/or the Betta making a jump for it!!!


----------



## Rain Drop

awesome thank you!
too bad the closet petsmart is rather far from where I live x3


----------



## Rubicon

Well the mailman just called my cell and left a message, he's around the corner with my fish, yah!
:blueyay:
BTW, does anybody else have a mailman that leaves the following message when he's delivering an Express Mail package???--> "Yoooo, man! Where yoooou at!?!?!?"
:mrgreen:


----------



## doggyhog

Sweet!!!! We want Pictures when you get your fishy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubicon

You got it DoggyHog!!!

Everyone... Meet Babalu 










And to stay on thread topic... Babalu in his owner created habitat.










The Bamboo arrived at the same time he did, just waiting on the Java Fern


----------



## doggyhog

I saw one EXACTLY like that on Ebay a few days ago.... I was very tempted to buy him... 

He is Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY beautiful. I love his pattern. He matches the gravel too!


----------



## doggyhog

Btw, you bamboo looks awesome.


----------



## Rubicon

Thanx DoggyHog :0)

Guess what? He is the one you saw on eBay


----------



## doggyhog

Seriously!!?! That's so funny!!!!!! This is so cool, now I get to see him in his new home.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was just going to say I saw a pic of one just like it, too!! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Rubicon

I had no idea he was a celebrity and had such a following )

Thanx guys I have hopes of improving his color and the fullness of his fins to make him magnificent!!!

He loves his new home especially the Balinese Lantern.










He took the overnight trip just fine.

He was chewing on one of the Bamboo roots so I figured he was a little hungry...

I threw three blood worms in there and he devoured them!


----------



## Calmwaters

He is awsome and so is his tank.


----------



## Rubicon

Thanx CalmWaters!

I know some of you have been cringing your teeth at the thought of him leaping out dying a slow death...

As I mentioned earlier I wanted to construct a unique way to contain Babalu and still allow for the growth of the Bamboo.

Success!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Ahhh, now I can sleep tonight.  LOL

I'm so glad that Babalu was the one I saw on ebay! Now I can see more of him!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

Betta Sorority - 55 gallon Freshwater fish tank


----------



## veganchick

cool!


----------



## Rain Drop

Wow he's so pretty!
and I love the bamboo<3
It's a very nice touch.
Good call on the black netted blocker thing too, it doesn't look tacky to me either c:


----------



## Kim

Wow, I just caught up to this thread and I have to say that everyone's tanks are beautiful!! All the unique decorations are great! For some reason all the things my pet stores have are sharp on the inside so I always end up decorating my tanks pretty much the same.

The bamboo looks awesome- kind of like an underwater zen theme


----------



## Grimmjow

Oh wow Im really living the bamboo


----------



## sharon

Heres mine,4.5 biorb


----------



## sharon

you can see right through to the wires ect, iv now put a board behind which is white and hides it all,


----------



## Synthisis




----------



## AngelicScars

This isn't a big deal, but I thought I would post it anyway. This is my little 2 gallon hospital tank. The yellow tint to the water is from the JFE. I keep it mostly bare since I have to constantly clean it.
I also uploaded this to my photo album.


----------



## CodeRed

I like the barrels! I think I have something like that at my lfs, but I'm not sure.


----------



## doggyhog

neptune is one LUCKY betta!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggyhog

AngelicScars said:


> This isn't a big deal, but I thought I would post it anyway. This is my little 2 gallon hospital tank. The yellow tint to the water is from the JFE. I keep it mostly bare since I have to constantly clean it.
> I also uploaded this to my photo album.


I love that little tank!! I've been thinking about getting a hospital tank too...


----------



## CodeRed

I could never have a hospital tank, as that's just asking for another betta


----------



## doggyhog

LOL!! Same here. Another RESCUE betta.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice hospital tank!


----------



## Rain Drop

Neptune's tank is really pretty! =D
lol, and the hospital tank is actually quite adorable x3


----------



## veganchick

the hospistal tank is adorable! I want one now!!!!!! and I don;t need another hospital, or any other tank.... Trust me!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr2b

I really love that hospital tank! What size is it?


----------



## AngelicScars

dr2b said:


> I really love that hospital tank! What size is it?


It's a 2 gallon.


----------



## dr2b

How does the hydor mini heater do with that? Does it make the water too hot? I need a heater for my 2 gallon Kritter keeper.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

My newly divided 10 gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oooh, it's beautiful!!


----------



## dr2b

That is gorgeous! Loving the guy you got on the left also!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Thanks, I plan on still getting an ornament for the left side.


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE that tank!!


----------



## AngelicScars

dr2b said:


> How does the hydor mini heater do with that? Does it make the water too hot? I need a heater for my 2 gallon Kritter keeper.


It does fine as long as the room temp is low enough for it. It is suppose to heat up the tank to 5 degrees higher then room temp. 
I like to keep the hospital tank around 80-82 degrees to help promote healing. It's been getting really cold here at nights, so the heater is a must in all my tanks right now.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Rubicon

Rain Drop said:


> Wow he's so pretty!
> and I love the bamboo<3
> It's a very nice touch.
> Good call on the black netted blocker thing too, it doesn't look tacky to me either c:





Kim said:


> Wow, I just caught up to this thread and I have to say that everyone's tanks are beautiful!! All the unique decorations are great! For some reason all the things my pet stores have are sharp on the inside so I always end up decorating my tanks pretty much the same.
> 
> The bamboo looks awesome- kind of like an underwater zen theme





Grimmjow said:


> Oh wow Im really living the bamboo


Thanx everyone!

I hope the Bamboo works out, I too love the look. Nothing puts a smile on my face like watching my new buddy swim thru the Bamboo 

RainDrop, the "black netted blocker thing" is that stuff you would use to line cupboards, that anti-skid rubber stuff... it comes in rolls. It's very supple and easy to work with. Also, if he jumps and hits it, he'll just bounce back in without injury. A Betta jumping up into a plastic hood would certainly risk injury  You will also notice that I used the product on the back of the tank and underneath. It had many uses!!!


----------



## Elektra

Here is a pic of the current tank for my two girls Arianna and Elektra... sorry about the picture quality it is what i could do with my phone


----------



## Elektra

Woah... that is a lot bigger than I thought it would be how do you downsize?


----------



## AlexXx

such amazing tanks! its making me itch for a 2nd ten gallon that i would divide in 3.... ERRR NEED ROOM!


----------



## Rain Drop

Nice!
I'll keep that in mind in case I ever get a tank without a hood ^^


----------



## Jupiter

Here's a better shot of my Black CT's to-be 5gal:


----------



## doggyhog

Love it!!!!! Nice aqua-scaping there!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nicely decorated!


----------



## shealynn

I just got my betta a week ago! So far this is his home!


----------



## 5green

lol luv the cat


----------



## shealynn

Haha thank you, it's my sisters. I'm taking care of it against my will, I call him "fat cat". I think his name is JT though.


----------



## Synthisis

shealynn said:


> I just got my betta a week ago! So far this is his home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y227/EyelineredEyes/IMG_0689.jpg





5green said:


> lol luv the cat


Which one? The furry one or the one on the floor? (Puma Speedcats)


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks dramaqueen!

And shealynn, I will happily take that cat off your hands! Lol. He's soooo cute.


----------



## shealynn

Jupiter said:


> And shealynn, I will happily take that cat off your hands! Lol. He's soooo cute.


Ha thanks, he's not mine but he is such a trouble maker! I can't wait for my sister to take him home again! 

Today I came home and he stole my fish food and opened it all over my kitchen, living room, dining room, and the entrance to my house. It was a brand new container too, now completely empty!


----------



## Jupiter

Ooooh yeah, my cat did the same thing. He loves fishfood, one night while I was asleep he went and knocked the goldfish flakes off my desk. Of course he got sick after. :roll:


----------



## CodeRed

My cat does that too! xD I have to put it in a cabinet because he goes after it. Fish? Heck naw, he wants teh flakes!


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Whenever I open the pellets my cat runs up to me and begs like a puppy! lol


----------



## doggyhog

LOL too cute!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's because the pellets have a fishy smell.


----------



## AlexXx

!! that tank is awesome! my mom just said she got a hexegon tank for me at a garage sale, i hope its big like that! !!!


----------



## shealynn

I'm glad I got the 5 gallon vs the two gallon! My little Brye seems to play a lot in all of his extra space.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

now this would make a unique authentic betta home, or a sorority, i saw this on craigslist


----------



## CodeRed

You could really do a beach theme with that tank o.o


----------



## doggyhog

ChristinaRoss said:


> now this would make a unique authentic betta home, or a sorority, i saw this on craigslist


LOL! LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx

ive seen a few tanks like that on craigslist! haha i hate it!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's cool!! lol


----------



## Jupiter

Yeah... don't like that much either (no offence to those who do). It would look weird against the rest of the furniture, I'd imagine.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

i agree jupiter, it wouldt go with MY furniture but it sure looks cool i think. 

if i only had a sun room enclosed and heated patio id put it out there! lol


----------



## Jupiter

Of yeah, it would look pretty nice in a sunroom though...


----------



## veganchick

lol, I think its adorable!


----------



## vaygirl

I completely changed Tango's home over to live plants. I have two fakies left that I'm phasing out when I get replacements. I added driftwood too, in an effort to get the 8.0+ ph to behave itself. I really wanted a more natural habitat. So his home is in flux all the time. On the plus side, one of the plants came with a little snail who is now eradicating all the ugly reddish algae and all levels are ideal. On the minus side, I keep waiting for the inevitable snail explosion.
Here's his new home
Also, I think the tiki tank is adorable.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

i saw this on ebay today, its an aquarium with office furniture for your betta lol


----------



## Jupiter

One of the members here has that! Forgot their name. I love it too. 

Edit: WOW, Tango's home is gorgeous!


----------



## AlexXx

haha ya some1 on here has that! so cute.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute!


----------



## Owlets

I'm somewhat new to the betta world, but this is the tank i just finished setting up for Frank~ :'D
I just had to buy him the pirate ship, hahaha.
(yes, i put post-it's on everything, oops)

Edit: Oh, ignore all the bubbles all over the glass. New tank, new water, lots of bubbles.


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome to the forum. Nice tank!!


----------



## doggyhog

my future sorority.  Angel's current home.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank, doggyhog!


----------



## AlexXx

Doghog, i love your tank! cant wait to see it with all the new ladies!


----------



## Jupiter

Here's my new boy's 2 gallon, with Ancient Greek motif:










I'll be getting him a better plant later, this was an extra one we had lying around.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## doggyhog

VERY nice tank!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks! I can't wait to put him in there. Just waiting for the darn heater to kick in. 

Right now he's in the breeding net, he seems really astounded that he has room to move.


----------



## CodeRed

Devin's new home :3


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Jupiter

Oooh! Love it!


----------



## CodeRed

Thanks! The plastic driftwood doesn't really fit in with the tiki theme, but it gives him something to play in and swim through until I can afford something better :3
And LOL! He's watching me type!!  It's great. He right next to the computer now, so he's watching me as I type this to you.


----------



## Jupiter

So cute! My 2 gal is on my desk, but I had to use my laptop on my bed because the girls' tank was using up all the outlets by me desk. Now I got one of those expansion cords. My new guy is still getting used to his tank though. He's lingering behind the statue and shoots me an occasional glare.


----------



## Kim

Haha...gotta love all those plugs! I don't have room for my alarm clock anymore since I got a working light for my new tank


----------



## doggyhog

very nice tank Devin has there!!!! Love the gravel.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

thats a cute tank


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Yeah Bernard's tank is on my desk and he watches me do my makeup in the morning. By watch I mean does tricks to impress me so as he might get a treat.


----------



## AlexXx

Just did a bit of decorating, added a marimo moss ball a plant, a few glossy stones, and my new girl submarine! see pic section for pics of her


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Nice Alex! Love your sorority!


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank!! How big is it?


----------



## vaygirl

Oh I love that! It's like a little village in the jungle. That's so cool looking!


----------



## Jupiter

Love that sorority!


----------



## Mizzle




----------



## doggyhog

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! How big is the tank? LOVE that tree house thingy..... WOW!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## Calmwaters

Oh I like the tree house thingy to. LOL


----------



## AlexXx

omggg i love that tree house and the bonsi looking tree on the left! where in the world did u get them?! petsmart?


----------



## Vikki81207

I love your sorority tank Alex!! And I love the other one too! Wow.


----------



## Mizzle

doggyhog said:


> THAT IS AWESOME!!!!! How big is the tank? LOVE that tree house thingy..... WOW!


I'm not sure if this was directed at my post, but its a 20 gallon long tank.. and thanks =D


----------



## Mizzle

AlexXx said:


> omggg i love that tree house and the bonsi looking tree on the left! where in the world did u get them?! petsmart?


I got all the decorations from petsmart


----------



## jackiechan

Wow, all these tanks look great! I wonder if there's a market for interior tank decorating!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

very nice job mizzle


----------



## doggyhog

Sarkazmo said:


> Here's the best pics I've been able to take of my aquarium. It's only 1.5 gallon but the filter does 100 gallons and hour. The water's a little cloudy because I stirred up the gravel putting in the flower pots. The fish is a male betta (Siamese Fighting Fish) and was just put into the aquarium. The green is live Java Moss and minor algal growth on the sides of the tank. It's lit by a single 10Watt Compact Flourescent 6500 degree Kelvin lamp. The water will clear to near crystal in a few hours. There's also a single Ghost Shrimp in the tank, the second one died just tonight.
> 
> Sark
> 
> PS: OH! His name is Yurei. That's Japanese for "Ghost"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to diffuse the outlet water from the pump to make it calm enough for a betta to live. I was inspired by this DIY project on Instuctables.com (I LOVE this site, I get lost on it for hours.) My diverter is different in that it's mostly submerged, open on the right AND left sides, has holes, and spiral grooves that reduce the current by twisting the water to use up the energy of the flow.
> 
> Sure, here ya go: http://www.instructables.com/id/How_...ter_with_Just/
> 
> Here's my version and a video of it in use:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2xx74Sh4-U
> 
> 
> 
> This is copied from another forum where I'd made the original post.
> I know how to take much better pics, unfortunately my camera's very old and nearly useless.


LOVEEE this tank! I'm thinking about planting a little 1.5g myself...


----------



## thegameksk

Here is my Bettas home!


----------



## doggyhog

Cool!! What size tank is that?


----------



## Jupiter

I just finished re-decorating my sorority with my new ornament and plants! It's cluttered now, but I love it! The girls seem to like it, too.

The picture is bad, sorry. They were taken on my webcam. I'll post a better one when i get the camera.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks nice!


----------



## zoragen

ChristinaRoss said:


> i saw this on ebay today, its an aquarium with office furniture for your betta lol


I had this one in my office - now he's in a cube.










This is my guy at home:


----------



## SaylorKennedy

I guess this doesn't matter, but here's Chance's temporary home for now.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Chicklet said:


> a Few of mine
> View attachment 1471
> 
> View attachment 1475
> 
> I gotta go buy some good batteries for my camera,
> Just too mean to pay 10 bucks for 4 batteries, ridiculous the prices for some things around here


Your Tanks Blew My Mind!!! D8
It's so artful and coordinated! That's EXACTLY what I'd like to do when I get my beta is to have a nice sleek tank and color coordinate everything!!!
It looks like the rainbow!!! that top pic is just so cool!!! =]


----------



## danniesheriff

This is Delilah (blue/purple) and Jerry's (red) home. Yes I know Delilah is a girls name! its a 15 litre tank with divders. They both have lots of room and stimulation inside and outside the tank.

I also have a small Danio fish that is very little and too quick for their of them to catch which is why I go it. I change which side of the tank Danio is in every day to keep them both interested. Also when I clean the tank I swap ornaments around and stuff. I love my bettas!


----------



## damo2904

my tank with my 5 females in & some other fish, 110litre (almost 25 gallons)









Tank for my boy, Betta


----------



## damo2904

After looking at some of various board members tanks on here, which are all fantastic btw, i noticed some of u dont have filters or heaters in small tanks with males in, does this work? can they survive ok without heaters etc? I'd love more males but don't get them as I thought u need heaters & filters...........?


----------



## AlexXx

Damo! i love your 25 gal tank! wow! what plants are in there? I see a marimo ball and maybe some wistera? Whats that plant on the right up front? And the tall plants in the middle at the surface?


----------



## danniesheriff

damo2904 said:


> After looking at some of various board members tanks on here, which are all fantastic btw, i noticed some of u dont have filters or heaters in small tanks with males in, does this work? can they survive ok without heaters etc? I'd love more males but don't get them as I thought u need heaters & filters...........?


My tank only has a filter for my male Bettas but not a heater. A filter really important. A heater, not so much especially in smaller tanks. A heater is important for other tropical fish etc but Bettas are ok. In a small tank you are better off to not have a heater because it can overheat the water if the tank is too small. Over heating the water is a lot more dangerous than having a cold water tank. I keep my tank in a rather sunny room (but not in direct sunlight) so the water is always at a pretty nice temperature anyway.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not all of mine have heaters but my room stays pretty warm. I don't like to be cold, either.


----------



## doggyhog

I have to have heaters in all my tanks, because my house is really cold. ): 

I think a heater is much more important then a filter.


----------



## CodeRed

I agree with the heater over filter. You can hand clean the tanks, but you can't heat them. Bettas are topical fish, so they most definitely need some type of heat. Without it, they'll turn into ice-fishies, like TianTian's Cinder almost was D:


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd

How do you post the pic?


----------



## ThePearlFish

can't remember if i posted my tank in this particular thread. this was before I moved to VA.











~TPF


----------



## jeaninel

I agree, heaters over a filter if I had to choose one. Keeping the temp stable is important especially in small tanks which are prone to bigger temp swings because of the smaller volume of water than a large tank. I use the Hydor mini heater which so far has kept both my betta tanks at a very stable temp. It's a pretty low power heater so there's no danger of overheating.

I do have filters (Hagen Elite minis) in both my betta tanks and the tanks are cycled which is nice because I only need to do one weekly partial water change. Before, I was constantly testing for ammonia/nitrite and changing water about every 3-4 days.

Damo, nice tanks by the way. I especially like the 25 gallon.:thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to have to try one of those Hydor mini heaters. Do you just lay them on the bottom of the tank or hang them on the side?


----------



## jeaninel

They come with suction cups. I have mine horizontally along the back wall. The call them mini but they still look big in the 3 gallon tanks. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

ok, thanks!


----------



## lalichere

Here's my tank:










I first tried the mini heater...but it didn't heat up the tank enough >_< so I ended up returning it and getting a different heater, one of those that automatically turns off when it gets to 78F. I just need to get a little suction cup to get the cord somewhere better.


----------



## PrettyBetta1

Does anyone have BiOrbs? The only reason I got that kind of tank was because I couldn't find any 4 gallon round tanks/bowls ... anyway, this here is Akira's home.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks very nice!


----------



## AlexXx

Is she a dragon!? she looks like shes got some scales!


----------



## Jupiter

NIce tanks!

Normally I don't like bright aritificial looks, but I think your Bi-Orb looks great! It compliments your betta.

Grr, if only I had a camera. I still haven't shown you guys my new sorority and Renard's slightly renovated home.


----------



## PrettyBetta1

I feelbad but I don't know what he/she is.. I was supposed to get a White Rose Plakat Male Betta Fish, but I'm not sure what my betta is. :?:


----------



## ChristinaRoss

that looks great prettybetta1


----------



## Jupiter

Here's my updated sorority, with the new boys! The bridge ornament will be going in the same tank as my blue/orange boy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!! It's decorated very nicely.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

aw i love it jupiter


----------



## velocitygirl

i am fairly sure my wife has poted our tanks here, but here is an update including our new tank just in case.

adio's abode










woverine's tank










Rhino's new home


----------



## doggyhog

NICE tanks Jupiter and Velocitygirl!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks! And I LOVE Rhino's tank! Is that the new Fluval?


----------



## velocitygirl

Jupiter, I really love you tank too, we have the same cave. A rubberlip pleco lives in mine. I Am dying to have a sorority tank. I have been looking at the females and think they are so cute! I just can't handle that many tanks yet, my house is gettiing short on outlets. HAHA! But one day.

Thanks!! Yeah, we got it yesterday. I am loving it and so is Rhino. It was alot for a 6g, but the filter, lights, and heater are top notch! Plus the filter media is cheaper than my whisper 10i.


----------



## doggyhog

velocitygirl said:


> I just can't handle that many tanks yet, my house is gettiing short on outlets. HAHA! But one day.



Power strips are my best friend. :lol:


----------



## velocitygirl

Yeah, I just bought a bigger one today. But don't tempt me.


----------



## SmirffyLover189

here's my tank just added some live plants It's a 10 Gal.


----------



## Zan

soooooo i got bored.....
went and got me some new plants, some slate and some new gravel....o and 3 new fish. it pays to have the sisters boyfriend work at a fish shop! all for 15 great british pounds 








still a bit murky but that will settle down soon enough 









fish is such a poser! hides all day untill the camera comes out!


----------



## dramaqueen

Your tank looks great!!


----------



## sunset

Nice tanks, SmirffyLover189 and Zan!


----------



## kuklachica

Here is my guy's tank... not sure if I am going to name him Gipper or Osama (since he lives in a cave....


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## vaygirl

That's a cute setup!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx

this is Posiedons tank-


----------



## dramaqueen

Since no one has posted here and would like to, I'm bumping it up.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

I have the same exact tank, lol. I just love the color purple, and I have to say it's a pretty good tank. You haven't had any problems with your filter? I noticed you had the filter it came with and caused some problems with my betta.


----------



## llonka

Here's Sushi's new tank!! he just loves it!! 



And here's my guppy tank, no guppies in this picture though,


----------



## sunset

Looks good!


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Cute tanks! What type of tank is your betta in?


----------



## llonka

i put him in this : http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12177652
he sure does like in there!!


----------



## diruak

Mercutio's upgraded home as of now, with a hand made cave!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice! I like the cave!


----------



## doggyhog

Nice cave!!!!

Here is my homemade breeder trap. Currently holding Pansy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice breeder trap!!


----------



## veganchick

doggyhog said:


> Nice cave!!!!
> 
> Here is my homemade breeder trap. Currently holding Pansy.


How did you make it? I could really use something like that for alot of things....


----------



## doggyhog

Just sewed plastic canvas together.  Took me about and hour and a half to make. Just cut two notches and stuck a suction cup in there.


----------



## veganchick

Ok, thank you so much! I could def make lids like that too! )))


----------



## doggyhog

Yep!!! I have a few lids like that too. Another thing I thought of, is get a footie sock thing from a shoe store and put it over the top of the tank.


----------



## veganchick

doggyhog said:


> Yep!!! I have a few lids like that too. Another thing I thought of, is get a footie sock thing from a shoe store and put it over the top of the tank.


cool! Yep I have used screans leftover from building my house that were supposed to go on windows, but never did for lids, and they work out great! But i'm running out of them and they are not strong enough for a breeder trap...


----------



## secuono

How come no one on here keeps real plants with their fish??!?


Betta= :luvs: 

This is Vamp, he is a Crown Tail & we have had him for about 4 weeks now. He lives in a planted 55G with Livebearers & Oto Cats.


















This is Lemon, he is a Delta Tail & we got him earlier today! He lives in his own 5G planted tank. 
(W/O Flash)








(W/Flash)
















(Find the Betta!)


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Wow, I love your fish, and very nice planted setups! I'm soon going to convert my tanks to full planted ones...hopefully all goes well, lol. Anyways, is it hard for you to maintain your setups?


----------



## secuono

There are so many plants jam packed in there & I have extra filters on my tanks which makes me not need to clean as often. My 55g Livebearer tank I don't have to touch for up to 3 weeks. 55g Community every 10 days or so. The 5g tank Lemon is in is new, but I take out half the water every 3 days or so. It's very easy until the plants get sucked up by the siphon. Most have lead weights, so I can just drop them back in & not worry about replanting. The plants are also very easy, I have low to high light plants and only 80watts for 55g. It's on 14hrs a day, might be why the high light plants don't die. Add API LeafZone once every 2 weeks and that's it. Fish love pecking at the plants and swimming through them.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

That seems really nice, and I'm sure you're fish are really enjoying it.  I especially love Vamp's coloring. ;-)


----------



## secuono

Thanks! He was jet black when I first got him, but soon his true colors showed!


----------



## DefyingGravity

I have a mix of silk and real plants. One tank is only real, and some have both. I'm currently at my boyfriends so I can only show Liberty's tank (stupid me forgot my camera, so I'm using my iPhone) but I'll post the other tanks later in the week (my brothers photographer friend is coming over to get pictures of our fish for us! I'm rather excited!!)

Liberty's tank is all silk plants (and one plastic one). My boyfriend set it up, and I think he did a rather good job. I let him pick everything out, even the fish  
















His castle. Ben stood there for ever deciding between a ship wreak and the castle!







Left side of the tank







Right side (thanks to who ever had the buffer for filter thread, you can see mine in there)







Overall. That bear is the first bear I got from Ben, so I decided he was a cute mascot for the tank  He looks after the food.

I decided to go for natural looking gravel because I didn't want the gravel colours to take away from Liberty's colours, and I'm starting to get a fondness for that style (its in two other tanks as well!) The tank came with a background which I've kept up so it looks like it is full of plants. We only use a desk lamp for the light, but it provides quite a bit of light, and looks rather cool


----------



## dramaqueen

Yout tank looks very nice! Liberty is beautiful!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

My 2 boy's homes, first is Charlies home, then it's Jasper's home and after is my setup with the 2 together.

Charlies home:









Jasper's home:










My setup:







-----------------------------
Sorry for the really small pics, I got the bigger one's if you guys want.


----------



## vaygirl

I like the hex setups and that planted tank is really pretty! I have live plants in both my tanks. If you make sure and get starter plants they're actually really easy to use. Wisteria is hard to keep back!

Here's Whiskey's home. The wisteria is a chunk from Tango's tank and I'll put up an updated pic of Tango's now that I've re-scaped it. He donated a few plants to Whiskey!

Whiskey's hex 5!










Tango's 16g!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank and plants!


----------



## doggyhog

Vaygirl: I want your tanks....  Wanna send 'em to me...? 

Oh and in Whiskey's tank, is that an Anubias? Looks sooo awesome.


----------



## Jessiefish

secuono- Lemon is awesome!

I just recently tried live plants in a tank I set up; I was afraid I'd kill them, but they are actually pretty easy to deal with. And my betta LOVES them. I am going to replace the silk plants with live in my other tank now as well.


----------



## vaygirl

You can't have em! 

Yeah, it's an anubias nana on the left side. I had two in Tango's but the one wasn't doing very well, it's way smaller then the other. I think it's due to it being in the back of the tank, not getting as much light as the other. So Whiskey got it. You really can't see very well, but there's also a teeny four leaf clover plant in the front of Whiskey's. I don't know what they're supposed to do but they're slow growers for me. 

I also think I'm the only person on the planet who can't seem to grow java moss. There's a bit in the middle of Tango's driftwood and it's alive and green but it also grows really slow. I have a feeling the wisterias and the big anubias are hogging all the nutrients.

I just noticed, if you look at the picture of Whiskey's tank you can just see the edge of Tango's on the left and there he is, jammed in the corner watching me watch Whiskey. He's that dark spot at the top. I think he's jealous.


----------



## FuulieQ

Freedy's new 2.5 tank.  He's very active and swimming around in the plants and rock. Nutty fish.


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, everyone has really nice tanks!
JaspersAngel, I have the same triceratops skull for Renard's tank!


----------



## veganchick

FuulieQ said:


> Freedy's new 2.5 tank.  He's very active and swimming around in the plants and rock. Nutty fish.


cute tank! I'd stick to silk and live plants if I were you though


----------



## FuulieQ

veganchick said:


> cute tank! I'd stick to silk and live plants if I were you though


 I actually don't have any plastic ones in there! That feathery green thing, it looks plastic in the picture, but it's actually made of a bunch of threads. I figured even Freedy couldn't figure out a way to hurt himself on it. 

Actually, he likes it so much he built this massive bubblenest all over it. It looks kind of gross now. XD


----------



## DefyingGravity

I did a tank move today, and I'm currently rearraginging Bobby & Castiel's tank (I'm going to plant it up, and get some tank mates for them, so please excuse the mess 










Bobby is on the left, Castiel on the right. The filter annoys me. The stupid suction caps keep falling off, and it looks horrid  Both have rocks with Java Moss (I think? lol), however Castiel's rock is fairly new so it hasn't grown out yet.










This is Sawyer & Desmond's tank. There are two live plants in each tank (small though) and a fake one in Sawyers (left side) Desmond has a little cave/tunnel thing.









Gabriel is on the left, and Chuck is on the right. Gab has fake plants behind his pot, and real ones in the front. He is the most active fish of them all (and just quietly probably my favourite, He is a stunner) Chuck has two fake plants, and the other one is real. 









Juliet (left) and Penny share the next tank. Mostly fake plants again, and Penny has a tiny terracotta pot she can swim through (which she loves).









And finally, Ruby's little home which I would like to upgrade eventually. The plant is fake.









This is the fish table where most of the fish are kept.

I wish I could have each fish in it's own tank like Liberty, but it's just not possible (until I move out ;-) )


----------



## doggyhog

Love your tanks!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Very nice tanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!!


----------



## vaygirl

I think it looks amazing! Good job.


----------



## Jessiefish

I recently aquascaped and switched to all live plants; so far I am loving it.


----------



## BettaSCHmacK

Here is my new Mini Bow 5.0

Sorry for the clarity, its from my phone. You really cant see Lewny in there because he's red just like the rest of his tank. He blends in with the tank like a little samurai fish. :-D


----------



## Jupiter

Very nice tanks! I love the red theme!


----------



## BettaSCHmacK

Thank you! I cant wait to do my 10g. The theme im going to go with is "Betta at the Beach". The right side is gonna have a tiki hut or some kind of beach house, gotta find one first. Its going to be seperated by big rocks with a cave to get to the other side where theres going to be a bunch of trees/plants with a sand river through it. Im getting excited thinking about it. =)


----------



## Jupiter

Lol, I know what you mean. I saw this huge hunk of blue crystal at big Al's, and all I could think abotu was seeting up some sort of ice/crystal themed tank with a Black Orchid betta.


----------



## ThePearlFish

i have been lurking this thread since I posted my tank, but everyone is so good at aquascaping on here I must say! 

~TPF


----------



## doggyhog

Jessiefish said:


> I recently aquascaped and switched to all live plants; so far I am loving it.


NICE!! Are those Eclipse tanks? 

Just a suggestion, maybe put a back round on them as the outlets are kinda distracting.


----------



## veganchick

Jessiefish said:


> I recently aquascaped and switched to all live plants; so far I am loving it.


Those look amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Romad

Jupiter said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. I saw this huge hunk of blue crystal at big Al's, and all I could think abotu was seeting up some sort of ice/crystal themed tank with a Black Orchid betta.


That would look amazing. Do it!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!!


----------



## Jessiefish

doggyhog said:


> NICE!! Are those Eclipse tanks?
> 
> Just a suggestion, maybe put a back round on them as the outlets are kinda distracting.


Yes, they are Eclipse tanks. The first one is a 6-gallon and the second a 3-gallon.

Figuring out a background is, indeed, going to be my next step. ;-)


----------



## jellyfishsundae

here's a few of my new betta in his 2.5 gallon home


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jupiter

I realized today that you haven't seen my Critter Keeper yet! 

This is my 3.3 gallon Critter Keeper that houses M.A.C and Aryen...

I really like M.A.C's side, but not so much Aryen's. I think I'll give the rhyton decoration to Pony Boy when I split the 10 gallon, and give Aryen a pagoda. He doesn't care for it, and it takes up a lot of room. He sure loves his plant, though!


----------



## doggyhog

That's a CUTE tank!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks Doggyhog!


----------



## veganchick

thats so adorable! where did you get the tank???? I love it!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks Veganchick! The tank was just a 3.3 gal Critter Keeper I bought from a LPS.


----------



## doggyhog

I love it, it looks like those 1/2 gallon kits.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## SummerOj

cute tank Jupiter! Maybe I'm going to split mine >.< Acutally I have two >.< AHH dont give me ideas lol


----------



## sericinda

Liberty's (Bert) 2.5 bow...shares it with an african dwarf frog that is literally his best friend. I put the frog in there when he escaped during a cleaning moment and he swam down to that agate rock. Bert went after him and I thought he was going to attack him or something...but they cuddled and they sleep together every night by that agate. Weirdest thing I've ever seen lol










Better picture of Bert...he is red, white and blue and is really pretty when puffed out but he isn't all that inclined to puff. He's a lover.










My newest addition,...found this mini bow at petsmart and squealed...how cute is that sucker? I really like white/cream bettas so I found this guy...picture isn't that great but he's really pretty. Named him Blitzen.

Need a background for that tank...will get a black one tomorrow instead of the swimsuit bottom I'm using currently haha


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks and pretty fish!


----------



## MollyJean

Oh wow I want the tree in Bert's tank! Where did you get it!!!???


----------



## sericinda

MollyJean said:


> Oh wow I want the tree in Bert's tank! Where did you get it!!!???


LFS has a huge selection on bonsai...I would buy them all if I could! I have a large pink flowered one in my 55 cichlid


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, I LOVE your tanks sericinda!


----------



## Absltsweets

Here it is!


----------



## doggyhog

Ooooooh! Beautiful beautiful tank! Is it a 20 gallon?


----------



## Absltsweets

Thanks! its a 15. This is probably the happiest Ive been with this tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks very nice!


----------



## darkangel216

Everyone has such beautiful tanks! I need to find my camera so I can post mine.


----------



## Avoftw

melly's tank


----------



## Jupiter

That's so cute! My sister has the same gel stickers on her tv. Never thought about using those.


----------



## ThePearlFish

ooo gellies! what a unique idea!

~TPF


----------



## veganchick

awwwww thats adorable!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE that!! Melly matches the gellies!


----------



## diruak

Jupiter said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. I saw this huge hunk of blue crystal at big Al's, and all I could think abotu was seeting up some sort of ice/crystal themed tank with a Black Orchid betta.


WOW this actually sounds like a great idea! I've been trying to think of a theme that would go with my black orchid.


----------



## Noko

I am going to divide it into 3 sections soon. In the middle is going to me my little girl, on the right side is going to be Alpha (the betta in the picture), and on the left side is going to be a betta I haven't found yet. I was hoping to get another betta today, but I don't think I am going to Petco til next week


----------



## Jupiter

diruak said:


> WOW this actually sounds like a great idea! I've been trying to think of a theme that would go with my black orchid.


Yeah, I think it would look great because the black betta would really pop! But I can't get any more tanks...


----------



## LisaC144

*5 gallon*

Pescado's tank


----------



## Jupiter

That looks great!


----------



## LisaC144

Thank you! The DW is new and he LOVES it!


----------



## doggyhog

I LOVE that DW!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous tank.


----------



## LisaC144

Thank you very much, Doggyhog!


----------



## bettamama

My 10g


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## Absltsweets

i love the look of the back gravel with the plants that the last 2 tanks have....I may have to do that next time around =) nice tanks guys


----------



## bettamama

Thank you!  I love black sand, like LisaC144 has, but I find it to be a pain in the butt to keep clean so I won't use it again, although it is SO pretty.


----------



## LisaC144

Yeah BettaMama, this is my first experience with sand, which is why I decided to try it in my 5g rather than 55g ;-) I do like it and I find it simple to clean, however I do see black sand on a lot of my broad leaf plants after vacuuming. Luckily if I ever DO decide to change it, it will be an easy fix with only 5g.


----------



## bettamama

I may have gotten a junky brand of sand, but some of mine ended up floating at the top of the tank, clogging up the filter. The "How To" Clean sand video I watched said to gently mix the sand up so all the particles in it would come to the service, but when I did that, it just caused a whirlpool of sand grains all over the top of the tank that did not settle. Then when I tried to take it out of the tank, it got stuck in the corners of the tank, and it was just a mess. I cursed up a storm that night. Lol, but I have low patience, so maybe that's why?


----------



## LisaC144

Yeah, I don't have that problem at all. I never had any float at the top. Honestly, I'm not even sure what kind of sand it is. I found it for 50% off at my LFS and grabbed it. I believe it was Eco-Complete sand, but I threw away the extra ferts that you're supposed to mix with the sand. If I need to use ferts, I'd rather know what I am putting in my tank. I got it for half off anyway, so I didn't care.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Here are 3 of my 4 tanks. The first is my 5 gallon bare bottom (but sand colored spray painted on the bottom, outside). Then my 29 gallon divided for 5 boys. And our 50 gallon with my 6 girl sorority and community tank :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks!


----------



## doggyhog

That's awesome!!! I LOVE the spray paint!!!!!!!! 

Where did you get that cool netting stuff?


----------



## Hadouken441

This is Posiedens Place Till he gets better!! Hes chillin in his hospital tank right now but should be back in here by this weekend!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!


----------



## Hadouken441

Thanks haha i love decorating em. I think i spend more on decorations than fish stuff haha. I have a few roman stuff and a huge log and like 5 plants that arent being used haha


----------



## sunkissedinCA

lol that's how i am, up until recently i had an entire shelf on my bookcase that was filled with extra plants and decorations. i'm always buying stuff to put in their tanks.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

doggyhog said:


> That's awesome!!! I LOVE the spray paint!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get that cool netting stuff?


Thanks guys. I got the netting at Michaels. I didn't know if it was fish safe (shame on me) but I haven't had any problems with it. My female bettas love to hide under it, while the neons and cories zoom in and out of it. Haha :-D


----------



## diruak

Mercutio's new toy!!! I'm going to add more, this is just the first part. I got the idea from Jupiter!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

This is my first aquarium.

It is a 10 gallon, Top Fin Starter set. With 2 silk, 2 plastic, and 3 live plants. 

The pottery used are clay terra cotta purchased fresh from wal-mart, and some drift wood.

The substrate is all gravel, some colored, and some natural.

The aquarium is currently home two 4 female bettas (varieties of which, I have not yet identified), and one ghost shrimp, the plants are 1 Mondo Grass, and 2 Sword Plants.


----------



## Hadouken441

Wow that looks fantastic. I would love a look like this but i dont wanna bite your style


----------



## cbirk

Here are my Beta's . Well to be specific the set of 3 are my GF's and the one floating in the cichlid tank is mine  (the bowl is floating, not the fish haha)


----------



## Kitch3ntools

both 10g the girls tank has live plants the boys tank was just set up lastnight so no plants and is still under construction i want to get them more plants and caves







Girls^








Boys^


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks, everyone!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Hadouken441 said:


> Wow that looks fantastic. I would love a look like this but i dont wanna bite your style


By all means. Imitation is the highest form of flattery. 

I borrowed the terra cotta look from plenty before me, who I am sure borrowed it from others as well. The only original thing that came to me was putting plants in them, and giving them a look as though they fell out a window, etc. 

I am still a little bit leery about them. I had to put much more gravel than I had previously planned, as one of my more beautiful bettas got stuck in the drain hole (a little bit of research on this matter would have resulted in this *not* happening), and was stuck there for a good hour, and suffered a terrible gash on top and bottom. 

Be very careful with this look. Either take the entire bottom out of the terra cotta pot, or seal up the drain hole completely. I _wish_ I did, and I am positive "Flo" does also.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Cbirk, I really dig your floating bowl in Cichlid idea.

How do you have the bowl arranged? How is the substrate built to keep it floating? (Do you have plastic "steps" and then just substrate on top of that?)

I saw a reef-shelving system at the LFS the other day, that made me imagine having a couple small 5 gallon aquariums shelved inside of a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## doggyhog

diruak said:


> Mercutio's new toy!!! I'm going to add more, this is just the first part. I got the idea from Jupiter!


That's awesome!!! You should add foil to the back of the tank, it'd make it look SO cool!


----------



## ThePearlFish

Diruak, where did you get that snow globe looking thing for Mercutio??

I have been looking for something soo similar to a snow globe-like thing and I can't find stuff like that. It is soo pretty and I admit go awesome with a theme i had in mind for my new tank. 

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter

Awesome tanks, everyone! I like the cichlid tank a lot.


----------



## diruak

doggyhog said:


> That's awesome!!! You should add foil to the back of the tank, it'd make it look SO cool!


Oooh!!! Cool idea, I thought abought black too just to cover up the wires in the back



ThePearlFish said:


> Diruak, where did you get that snow globe looking thing for Mercutio??
> 
> I have been looking for something soo similar to a snow globe-like thing and I can't find stuff like that. It is soo pretty and I admit go awesome with a theme i had in mind for my new tank.
> 
> ~TPF


I got it on ebay, it's called "Crysta-lite" I can't remember what I searched for but there's quite a few of them and its an actual aquarium decoration.


----------



## ThePearlFish

> I got it on ebay, it's called "Crysta-lite" I can't remember what I searched for but there's quite a few of them and its an actual aquarium decoration.


wow! gotta go check that out!! thanks 

~TPF


----------



## angelwings

*new tank*

hi guys , bought Frank a new tank last week and cant wait to get him in there! I paid £29.99 from my local garden centre.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I like your tank angelwings  simple, but nice and natural, with a quirky touch with the fruit hiding place 

~TPF


----------



## angelwings

Thanks TPF i couldnt decide between the strawberry or pear lol


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Angelwings:

What is the brand name of that tank? I really like the look of it, and it seems like it has multiple color LED.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tank!!


----------



## angelwings

thanks guys 
Tigris its a Betta Lifespace 16 Litre


----------



## Jupiter

I am in love with your tank angelwings! Almost makes me want to be a betta so I could live in there.


----------



## angelwings

lol jupiter thanks , i couldnt resist ! was goin to move my frank into it , but he seems quite happy where he is , so i have an empty tank , wonder what i could fill it with lol


----------



## Hadouken441

New 10 gallon tank just set up today!!!

Using the same old decor from my 5 gal and added some terra cottas.

And instead of gravel im using pool filter sand which i love love. Its so soft it makes me wish i was a fish!! I plan on getting 3 cory's when i get paid this friday 

Right now it has 2 girls (they dont fight at all) and 5 neon tetras and Dwarf frog


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## Jupiter

Looks great! I love sand, too.


----------



## vaygirl

Hadouken, that's a beautiful tank! I love the multi-level look of it. It's great! 

And I love Angelwing's fruit too. Such a cute addition to a natural look. That tank is neat too, with the light around it.

Here's Tango's tank redone again with eco-complete. This is the last change. I swear. Lol!


----------



## doggyhog

my fishies want to tell you they are very jealous.  Looooove your tank.


----------



## vaygirl

Thanks doggy! That big anubias on the driftwood is stuffed into that hole Tango went into. That small hole on the right front is the one he popped out of. He's peeved. He keeps going up to the side and staring at it.


----------



## LisaC144

Both your tanks look fantasic. Vaygirl, I love that piece of driftwood you got from aquariumplants.com....great find!

Hadouken, I would suggest getting 6 cories instead of 3. They are shoaling fish that do best in schools. They're fun little guys and I think you'll get a kick out of their antics.


----------



## vaygirl

Thanks Lisa!
Oh yeah, corys are a blast to watch! The more the merrier. They lay in little cory piles.


----------



## dramaqueen

Vaygirl, how mean of you to cover up Tango's hiding spot! lol Just teasing.


----------



## veganchick

wow that tank is awesome! I might be stopping by to steal it soon.......


----------



## Hadouken441

SO bad news on the cories... I bought 3, one died when i got home... stupid petsmart... I think it was sick before i got it but i couldnt tell cuz its an albino one. So now i have 2 and they are very happy and hyper as hell. I might snag 2 more tomorrow or somethin. And I also added 4 ghost shrimp today


----------



## vaygirl

@Vegan, if you can carry it out past my basset, who will be trying to love you to death, you can have it! 

@Drama, I know, I'm a devil woman! He's been staring into the hole all night. He finally gave up and now he hangs out under the other driftwood that's wedged in the corner.

@Hadouken They can be insanely fast, those corys. I tried catching mine with a net today and I had to give up. Too bad about the one cory. Sometimes there's nothing we can do.  What kind are the other two?


----------



## Hadouken441

They are all Albino  Everyone go to petsmart they are only a dollar each!! Crazy sales cuz they are normally 3 dollars.


----------



## Jazattackk

Nibbler's 30 gallon.


----------



## vaygirl

Nibbler's livin the life! That's a nice tank.


----------



## doggyhog

Fun tank!!! Does he have any tank mates?


----------



## mcshane84

*New To Betta's..*

Hey, new to the site and new to betta keeping.. Hooked and loving it :-D..


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, great tank! How big is it?


----------



## ThePearlFish

Jupiter said:


> Wow, great tank! How big is it?


i had the same thought of mcshane's tank  the dimension's look really unique especially with the picture angle.

~TPF


----------



## diruak

I took a few shots. Anyone have ideas on a hiding place? That's the one thing I haven't figured out


----------



## ThePearlFish

woah! the foil gives the tank an AWESOME effect to it!

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter

Wow! Love how it turned out!


----------



## doggyhog

I LOVE it!!!!! You should get one of those white plants from pet smart. It would totally complete it. 

Hold on.... I'll get a pic.









the section on the left.


----------



## CodeRed

mcshane84 said:


> Hey, new to the site and new to betta keeping.. Hooked and loving it :-D..


Does anyone else see two fish in here? One by the grass...?
o_o Maybe I'm seeing things?


----------



## secuono

How come a lot of people don't fill a tank all the way up? If you have a lid or cover, you should. You would be amazed how much an inch or two of extra water adds up to!


----------



## doggyhog

CodeRed said:


> Does anyone else see two fish in here? One by the grass...?
> o_o Maybe I'm seeing things?


Nah pretty sure that's a reflection... I hope.


----------



## diruak

secuono said:


> How come a lot of people don't fill a tank all the way up? If you have a lid or cover, you should. You would be amazed how much an inch or two of extra water adds up to!


I'd say it might depends on the tank. I usually have an inch or two at the top because of the filter


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Amazing Diruak, I think all your tank needs is a couple of turn tables, glowsticks, and some underwater speakers playing some deadmau5.

Only kidding. that is a WILD tank. Definitely not my style, but I'm glad you've got something you like. It is a pretty cool theme. I definitely could see myself, if I was a betta aficionado 10 years ago, having a tank looking just like that. I guess my old age caught up to me, and I chose the green-thumb live plant instead!

I hope your betta really enjoys its tank! ! !


----------



## diruak

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> Amazing Diruak, I think all your tank needs is a couple of turn tables, glowsticks, and some underwater speakers playing some deadmau5.
> 
> Only kidding. that is a WILD tank. Definitely not my style, but I'm glad you've got something you like. It is a pretty cool theme. I definitely could see myself, if I was a betta aficionado 10 years ago, having a tank looking just like that. I guess my old age caught up to me, and I chose the green-thumb live plant instead!
> 
> I hope your betta really enjoys its tank! ! !


hahaha he could have a rave tank

but I think he likes it, he's a very active betta anyway and I think he's gotten more active, he's a super star and he knows it!


----------



## Hadouken441

Ok Final time im aquascaping!! I added ALL LIVE PLANTS. I freakin love it and my fish love love love it. Especially my frog hehe.

Im using all Amazon Swords and the one in the middle is a Anubias Nana the same as the one on the right log. All the green gunk is Java Moss which i got for a freakin steal!! (Whole zip-lock bag for only $1) Its all tied down but that will be removed in about 2-3 weeks! Let me know what ya think! Also both logs are Real Driftwood


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Oh, that looks awesome! I really like it. Especially compared to your avatar picture. G'job!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!!


----------



## Z0da122

2 1/2 gallon


----------



## apolloliam42

*Temporary Tank*

Just got a betta, his name is F.Scott Fishgerald. He's in a half-gallon cube on my wall for the time being, but I'm moving him to a 10 gallon sometime in the near future.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

clever background. Welcome to the forums: Warning, you're in for a very addictive hobby. You have been warned.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, they are very addictive. lol


----------



## Hadouken441

I hate to burst your bubble but that plant in there is going to die. Its not a fully aquatic plant. I made the same mistake friend :/ I would take it back as soon as possible


----------



## veganchick

cute little tank, glad you are moving him to a 10g soon! He will be so much more lively


----------



## sericinda

*Fanta*

I finally found my holy grail of Bettas...an orange crowntail. Been looking for this fish for years! His name is Fanta.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150

LOVE Fanta!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

That picture *speaks.* 

those plants you have in there with Fanta compliment him miraculously. Did he become jealous of them and knock the pot over with a fin-chop?



I think the only thing that aquarium could aesthetically use to speak even more volume about it would be a very neutral background, like grey, or coffee-filter white. 

great job.


----------



## sericinda

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> those plants you have in there with Fanta compliment him miraculously. Did he become jealous of them and knock the pot over with a fin-chop?
> 
> That picture *speaks.*
> 
> I think the only thing that aquarium could aesthetically use to speak even more volume about it would be a very neutral background, like grey, or coffee-filter white.
> 
> Cheers!


I have this pet peeve that plants "need" to be upright. I do some crazy things with plants in my tanks and very rarely are they upright haha. I bought that plant long before I found fanta so it's kind of funny how well they go together. I just had that tank sitting there for ages waiting for the right betta. It has to be the longest fishless cycled tank ever.

I have a black background propped up against the back of the tank...I haven't put it on properly yet. Wonder if a lighter colour would do better, but the whole black and orange thing really works nice in person. Picture is rather sucky. I will try to take a picture sans-flash and see if that works better.


----------



## doggyhog

Oh... my.... gosh... I LOVEEEEEE Fanta! Stunning. 

Orange is my favorite color so..... I might have to steal him.  LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

Fanta is stunning!!!


----------



## apolloliam42

*Plant*

Are y'all sure about the plant? It's been in there about a week and it's looking greener and greener as time goes by.


----------



## sericinda

doggyhog said:


> Oh... my.... gosh... I LOVEEEEEE Fanta! Stunning.
> 
> Orange is my favorite color so..... I might have to steal him.  LOL



Mine too...thus my excitement. I have a Tangerine Metallic Honda Element, an orange ipod, orange purse, orange phone...you get the idea lol...and an orange Betta now too!


----------



## Enlistee

Hey guys Just set up my Betta's new tank and I'm pretty sure he loves it.
Heres some pics.
































Its a 2.3 gallon
and to top everything off i got accepted into the Army !


----------



## Jessiefish

sericinda said:


> Mine too...thus my excitement. I have a Tangerine Metallic Honda Element, an orange ipod, orange purse, orange phone...you get the idea lol...and an orange Betta now too!


That's like me! If it comes in orange, I must have it!

The funny thing is... I searched and searched for an orange Betta for months -- gave up and finally found an orange VT... got him, and then found an orange HM... got him, too, and then found an orange DT, but didn't get him. The only one I've yet to see is an orange CT.


----------



## dramaqueen

Now you need an orange ct and an orange dt to complete yiour collection. lol


----------



## Jessiefish

I totally would have gotten the orange DT if I had the space for him!


----------



## apolloliam42

*New Tank!*

So I got my 10g tank, and a Emerald Green Cory to hang out with my betta. I'm thinking about putting some taller plants in, though, what do y'all think?


----------



## Hadouken441

Im sorry to say this, but those plants you got arent aquarium plants. They're white ribbon and arent meant to be submerged under water. They will die and rot your water :/. Sorry to burst your bubble mate. Take em back and get Anubias Nanas. They'll stay short and are pretty much bulletproof.

For taller plants get Amazon Swords. They grow big and pretty and plant em in the back  Good luck


----------



## jpez0917

This is my first post on this website, but I've looked through it for a few months now. I love everyone's different tank set ups. Here is mine:

This is what my tank normally looks like (sorry for the bad quality). It's a five gallon tank that i got from walmart. My black and silver delta tail lives in the left side. My red and blue crown tail lives in the right. I dont think they are in the tank in this picture.










My friend got me this set up for christmas and I thought it was pretty cool. They seemed to like their houses, they were always swimming in and out of them.


----------



## Neelie

female tank:









ghost and salmon:









and draco's place:


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks, jpezo917 and Neelie.


----------



## ThePearlFish

i love the spongebob and squidward theme jpez 

~TPF


----------



## Jupiter

Awesome tanks, everyone! I love the orange betta with the matching plant!


----------



## SoulSong

*Sherlock's New Home!*

Came home with the new 3 gal aquarium last Sat, Sherlock moved in Tuesday night.
He is clearly happy there - even built a bubble nest on day 2!


----------



## sstacy19

the middle is waiting for the new fish from Louisiana..


----------



## Neelie

love your tank stacey! its just pertect for dividing! 
wish i had the money to buy big tanks and just divide them up! would save electricity LOL


----------



## doggyhog

NICE tanks Soulsong and Sstacy19!!!!!!


----------



## SoulSong

I love the variety of decorative ideas you've all come up with. From Tetra4Life & Data on the first page to Neelie & Sstacy19's wonderful creations on the last pages, each one shows the the care betta owners here put into making a happy home for their friends. What a great place to hang out & learn!


----------



## Kittles

I gave up on trying to grow Betta Bulbs and bought some live plants today. I think it looks great. Can't wait to put Roy in there (he's been quarantined for medication).


----------



## doggyhog

LOVE your tank!!!!!!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## SoulSong

Kitties - Fabulous!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kittles

I know I just posted my tank, but I added some Red Ludwigia to my Moneywort, and finally put Roy Cherry into the tank.


















Higher res: 
http://i47.tinypic.com/mk9n2c.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/viiqm0.jpg

_And on a side note: The leaves to the right with the brown spots on them - do those have to be removed to prevent water problems? And if so, do I remove only the leaf, or the entire stalk. 
_


----------



## dramaqueen

Your tank looks very nice. The plants look great!


----------



## kaylaandnapoleon

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


LOVE the black betta. such a treasure!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

This is Tofu's tank


----------



## Kittles

Diggin the Sphinx statue. Is it hollow centered with a hole in the back to act as a cave? Or is it how it appears? If it had a cave in the back, that would be even cooler.


----------



## LisaC144

Kittles, if the leaf is dying, just pinch that leave at the base (where it touches the gravel). Do this with all leaves the yellow/brown. This is normal for new plants as it gets used to your water and takes root in your substrate.


----------



## Brooke

Here is the tank I am cycling for my little Lu Bu (and eventually a couple friends). Should be ready in about a week hopefully! I have some bulbs in there - so we shall see if they grow. I am afraid to buy live plants because my Dad did that a couple years ago, and when I went to visit, he had a horrible snail infestation because of it .


----------



## doggyhog

Is that a 10g? It's very nice!!! Snails can be prevented by washing the plants well when you get them.


----------



## veganchick

Brooke said:


> Here is the tank I am cycling for my little Lu Bu (and eventually a couple friends). Should be ready in about a week hopefully! I have some bulbs in there - so we shall see if they grow. I am afraid to buy live plants because my Dad did that a couple years ago, and when I went to visit, he had a horrible snail infestation because of it .


BEAUTIFUL tank! But the plant in the very back is very hazardous.... My betta got caught in that exact kind and shredded her fins, bruised herself, and died....... Take that out and its perfect!


----------



## Jupiter

Love that tank! Never seen a black flower pot before, I like it.


----------



## TokyoBetta

Just got done putting in these new plants, anarchis and java moss.
I live in Tokyo so, it's naturally a Japanese theme 

After the original grass died and I had a bit of an algae infestation and health scare I put a fake plant in but he wouldn't make a nest, so I went back to real plants and now he's making nests again 

BEFORE:


AFTER:


NEST!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## Kittles

I LOVE TOKYO! I went there over New Years 08-09 and am going back this July. 

Pretty much, I'm a fan of your tank. I would love to have a little bridge or torii in mine.


----------



## fishmadcraig

Heres my tank set-up for my new boy that i got yesterday , its very different now but i haven't taken any photos. theres an extra house and the center has lots of plants in.

Its a 10g and his has it all to himself


----------



## kpullen89

Diruak, your tank looks awesome! Your betta is gorgeous too. Just curious, where did you find him?


----------



## veganchick

fishmadcraig said:


> Heres my tank set-up for my new boy that i got yesterday , its very different now but i haven't taken any photos. theres an extra house and the center has lots of plants in.
> 
> Its a 10g and his has it all to himself


nice and simple, but cute and secure! I like it!


----------



## Hadouken441

Completely Planted Tank. 

Malasian Driftwood
3 Anubias Nana
3 Amazon Swords
3 Crypts
5 Anacharis 
Dwarf Baby Tears (in process of carepting)
Dwarf Hairgrass (in process of carpeting)
Giant Hairgrass

1 girl betta
2 Otto
2 Dwarf Frog
2 Neon Tetras (had 5 but had yeast explosion, fixed that problem though haha)
4 ghost shrimp


I just added the Dwarf carpeting today but give me one month and ill have a perfect carpet


----------



## LisaC144

Very nice. No worries. The dwarf hairgrass will sprout in no time, giving you a ton of runners that you'll eventually be pulllng out I'm sure.


----------



## fishmadcraig

veganchick said:


> nice and simple, but cute and secure! I like it!


Thanks! He made me a bubble nest to say he appreciates it today  Its only little at the moment.


----------



## veganchick

awww good! you should post pics of it!


----------



## FireKidomaru

Here is my fishy homes I had moved them into my study where the light is better. Techno is on the left abd Demyx is on the right. They have small plants in the center with colored plastic rocks. Sorry if the pic. is kind of small. Also you can plug them in and they have several colors that you can choose from. Very Awesome my boys love them


----------



## Kittles

For real? I suppose the concept is neat, but those are incredibly small, vertical lamps.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

i'm most concerned on whether or not they get enough ventilation.

Definitley not enough room for them to thrive, but of requirements to live, they do need fresh air circulation.


----------



## doggyhog

Hate to say it, but you need much much much bigger tanks. Those thanks have VERY little surface area, betta need lots of surface area. 

BTW, those are only about a quart of water. Your bettas need at least 2 gallons. With heaters. 

Hope I don't come across mean, just stating the facts.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Acually the pic. Makes them look uber small. I had to step back to get them both in the pic. Also they are both atleast almost two gallons.


----------



## doggyhog

Really? Still, you should invest in tanks that have more surface area.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Ok my mom may not let me..... She is pretty adamant on not getting them other tanks. She says there fine as they are. They are rele happy in the tanks. Maybe in the future they will get an upgrade


----------



## veganchick

FireKidomaru said:


> Ok my mom may not let me..... She is pretty adamant on not getting them other tanks. She says there fine as they are. They are rele happy in the tanks. Maybe in the future they will get an upgrade


I have seen those tanks, and they do look cool but they are about .75g which is too small...


----------



## NaeLei

Here's my tank for my Veil Tail Betta, Jasper. It's a 5gal with rocks, silk plants, a little bridge and thermometer on the side. I haven't put him in it yet because I need to get a better heater for it, which I'll most likely do today. 









Sorry about the picture quality. I took it on my phone. Lol


----------



## doggyhog

lucky betta!!!!!


----------



## Kittles

I like the pile of cobble stones on the left. I had a number of cobbles stones scattered throughout my tank above the gravel, but had to remove them so the Cory Cats I bought could have a more even surface to scavenge. :<


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

veganchick said:


> I have seen those tanks, and they do look cool but they are about .75g which is too small...


http://peticious.com/lavarium-lava-lamp-aquarium-kit-wlights-p-88674.html?ref=269

These aquariums are 1.6 *LITERS.* That is less than a single *1/2* gallon.

The surface area of these is also way too small, and causes too much pollution and the covered top does not allow proper air circulation witht hat small of surface area.

If you can, get your money back for them, as they are very attractive, but entirely inhospitable for bettas.


----------



## Jupiter

Love that tank NaeLei!

I've seen those lava lamp tanks too, they are much smaller than a gallon, much less two.


----------



## misstang004

*Here is mine.*

It is a 3 gallon.


----------



## doggyhog

Cute!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Where did you get your tank? What size is it?



Elisew said:


> Unfortunately I found my pleco dead and half eaten this morning :-(
> 
> I decided to go to the LFS to get another one after I`d tested the tank water to make sure all was ok, but.......
> 
> I ended up buying another Betta, a new tank for him, blue gravel, a heater, a small fluval filter, new plants and a bridge!! So much for coming home with just another pleco
> 
> I`ve decided to call my new boy Lamai, Siamese for `Soft` (I pinched it from here: 20000-NAMES.COM: Female Thai Names, Siamese Names, Page 1 of 1--meaning, origin, etymology) I know it`s a female name but it seems apt for the way Lamai moves and it`s an anagram of my husbands name too!
> 
> Anyway, here`s a picture of Lamais` new home


----------



## NaeLei

Thank you. 
I put Jasper in it this morning and he loves it! Swimming around all over the place and he's already found his favorite hiding spots.


----------



## veganchick

misstang004 said:


> It is a 3 gallon.


cute!


----------



## Neelie

@elisew: i have the same brand tankd  just a size bigger.

got a few new deco's for the boys and girls. 
they didnt have enough hiding places. and i added
a very good light. 

the sorority;









draco's new tank after quarentine 
also with new plant









ghost's tank  unchanged (just cleaned though lol)









salmon's tank, also with new lil plant 
salmons is goind very colorful and vibrant! pink/red/orange









all tanks;









rate them ppl :-D


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Neelie said:


>


That tank is REMARKABLE. I am not a fan of plastic plants, but this has got to be an exception!


----------



## doggyhog

I LOVE them!!!!!! The cave in the sorority is SOOOO Awesome! I want it! So big and roomy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful tanks!!


----------



## Neelie

^^^ thanks tigris! :-D

yeah these plants are very nice! the silk are light and swirl around with the water. they looked too big at first but i like em now.
the girls love that plant! and the cory's have occupied the cave lol. 
got a cover for the lamp so it doesnt blind me while watching tv. its nice and bright!

@doggy, i can send you one lol
@DQ; thanks


----------



## doggyhog

LOL I think PA is pretty far from Ireland!!!!!!!!


----------



## shards

i blame you guys and girls for getting me addicted to bettas


----------



## dramaqueen

We're enablers. lol


----------



## Rakesh

*Newbie*

Hi, just started keeping fish...basically introducing my 2 daughters to aquarium world...got my first betta...suggested by the seller..and am I hooked?? Man, this betta is so intelligent and responsive....now I think I will have many more...got 2nd by the way but he is in with several others...so not intimate with him yet...and am learning the ropes yet....just on page 13 of this thread and seeing/reading all the wonderful posts of all you great betta lovers.....BTW I am in India..so water temp shoudl be no problem for me ...till at least next winter....


----------



## doggyhog

Welcome to the forum!!!! 

It is quite easy to get hooked.


----------



## doubleatheman

No betta yet (see my intro post here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=336974#post336974) 

My new setup:


----------



## vaygirl

So many of these tanks are just gorgeous! Good work guys.


----------



## Melouise




----------



## Neelie

maehk, the new guy  and his new tank;


----------



## Homaet

*My first tank*

my Fish Sky and his tank


----------



## NaeLei

Both of my tanks, and both of my boys!

Two 5gal with silk plants, hiding place, heater, thermometer and filter. 








Since the picture I added another, taller, plant to Gaspard's tank (left).

And, the boys!
Jasper









Gaspard


----------



## sericinda

*Inky*

On a recent trip to MN I stopped at this amazing place called World of Fish. Found a new betta to bring home with me! 

I call him Inky










Here is his home. Not really want I would have picked, but I got it for my niece for her birthday and turns out my brother already got her a little tank so I ended up keeping it. Wish I had returned it and bought a mini bow, but this works for now.


----------



## doggyhog

How many guppies you got in there?? I recommend you upgrade to a 10g tank or move the guppies ASAP.


----------



## sericinda

doggyhog said:


> How many guppies you got in there?? I recommend you upgrade to a 10g tank or move the guppies ASAP.


Only 2 live with the Betta....the other 4 are no longer in there, they were just in there until my neices birthday party rather than sitting in a bag for 2 days (LFS closed sat, party sunday...had to buy them friday)


----------



## Jupiter

I LOVE Inky's home. So pretty! I agree with Doggyhog, though, I'd move those guppies out.


----------



## sericinda

Jupiter said:


> I LOVE Inky's home. So pretty! I agree with Doggyhog, though, I'd move those guppies out.


The 2 that live in there with the betta are fine. . They were near death when I got them from a friend who had them with a crayfish that tore them to shreds...since then their tails have regrown and they are active and happy. I have a very strict maintenance schedule for my (numerous) tanks so they are fine. 

The rest were only in there 2 days until they went into my nieces tank for her birthday. (Yes, both tanks are fully cycled)

I planned to give my two to my niece for her 15gal with the others but I'm attached to them...they were practically floating when I got them and had NO tails. They are my little survivors.


----------



## FishKisser

WOW! the tank for Yurei (i think) well the name meant ghost in japanese is beautiful. that's the kind of size i need to upgrade my betta in. i don't want anything big like a 10 gallon because i'm a college student and don't have the room...plus i move a lot so i can luge a fish in a 10 gallon tank around easily.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Did some rearranging again...








My favorite part - the pots. Cade loves them too, especially the middle one. It's his cave for sure. 









but it will change again soon as I am about to order live plants online.


----------



## doggyhog

Cade is sooooo lucky!!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta post pics once you get your live plants!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're tank looks great!


----------



## Kittles

The stacked pots are pretty neat. Are they glued, or just balanced? Definitely post pictures once the live plants are in - it'll look better than it does already. 

Out of curiosity, what plants are you planning on purchasing?


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Kittles said:


> The stacked pots are pretty neat. Are they glued, or just balanced? Definitely post pictures once the live plants are in - it'll look better than it does already.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what plants are you planning on purchasing?


 Thanks. The pots are just balanced. Between the biggest pot buried in the sand and them leaning on the glass they're pretty snug.

I'm looking into getting a couple marimo balls, dwarf hairgrass, java fern, and some wendtii crypt. Basically easy, beginner stuff off of ebay. But this may change, I haven't decided completely yet.


----------



## FancyFins

Mine aren't as awesome as some of ya'lls but they are still in the works and I'm moving the girls in a 20 gallon next week 

My new five gallon









Razzi's 2.5g with live plants









10g sorority









10g divided Ringo's side









Flare's side


----------



## doubleatheman

I posted pics before, but not when I had my setup finished, and when I actually had a fish!

Petco 2gallon tank with UGF, penn plax small world filter, tetra 50w heater.


----------



## Kittles

It looks very nice and 'clean', but what is that circular blue thing on the back of the tank?


----------



## diruak

kpullen89 said:


> Diruak, your tank looks awesome! Your betta is gorgeous too. Just curious, where did you find him?


My black orchid came from Aquabid.com 



FireKidomaru said:


> Here is my fishy homes I had moved them into my study where the light is better. Techno is on the left abd Demyx is on the right. They have small plants in the center with colored plastic rocks. Sorry if the pic. is kind of small. Also you can plug them in and they have several colors that you can choose from. Very Awesome my boys love them


I had this exact tank, I actually ended up having to get rid of it because I couldn't get it good and clean and mold started growing in it. Just thought I'd warn you.


----------



## doggyhog

doubleatheman: You tank is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doubleatheman

Kittles said:


> It looks very nice and 'clean', but what is that circular blue thing on the back of the tank?


Bio ball, more surface area for good bacteria. It's not really needed at all, I just had some leftover from my old 12 gallon tank.


----------



## bloo97

Here is Lucky's 2.5 gallon tank. The pink plant is glow-in-the-dark and the pirate ship has silk plants and he can hide in it.
100_2844.jpg
100_2841.jpg


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Some of those ball things are in the aquaculture in my school's greenhouse. I was just wondering what those were yesterday.


----------



## bloo97

P.S. You have to click on the top pic link. . .


----------



## Starbright

I have that Petco 2G Hextank as well! It's inhabitant passed away a few months ago so it's been laying empty on my floor and it's killing me to not plop a new betta in!! Argh my mother won't let me set up another tank =.=

Anyways, beautiful tank


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

SaylorKennedy said:


>


I am leery about those pots. 

I use the terra cotta pots in my tank, but I highly recommend either covering up those bottom holes, or hollowing out the bottoms completely. 

My favorite betta got stuck in one of those holes, and it was heartwrenching trying to get the poor fella out of it and even worse trying to nurse it back to health only to have it die after 3 days of nursing it. 

Terrible, terrible feeling. PLEASE cover those holes up with something.


----------



## honeyfish

Here's my Andrew's tank. I'm kind of afraid it might be a little overcrowded, but he was practically begging for it, since he wouldn't stop biting his tail until I put in the plants on the left side and the pink thingy in the middle. Now he seems happy as a clam and I haven't noticed him biting his tail anymore. Hopefully that solved the tail biting problem?? But in any order, this is his tank.


----------



## xxabc

The drawings are absolutely adorable, haha. Crowding a betta's tank with plants really seems helpful with stress and territorial-ness (IME). Proved successful for me too, my bettas finally began to swim like crazy


----------



## honeyfish

xxabc said:


> The drawings are absolutely adorable, haha. Crowding a betta's tank with plants really seems helpful with stress and territorial-ness (IME). Proved successful for me too, my bettas finally began to swim like crazy


Thanks! A friend of mine came over and drew all over the tank for me. I was a little worried that I overdid it with the plants, but Andrew seems to love it. He's swimming around a lot more now, so hopefully I'll see his tail start to grow back soon!! =]


----------



## doggyhog

Looks great!!! 

I love the drawings too! I wouldn't have the courage to do that though!


----------



## bloo97

Dragon's tank!100_2874.jpg


----------



## GothicKDM

Im new here, but this was my tank XD it was a 2.5 gallon, and when i put in a larger air bubbler, my fist on the left was having too hard of a time with the current. I also decided to upgrade to a ten gallon, since I want to get two more and make my tank divided.


----------



## CataclysmKitten

Very nice, Gothic. Your bettas are gorgeous


----------



## Starbright

I noticed my little guy was hiding in the single middle plant I had for him and wouldn't come out for anything... So I went out and got some silk plants, changed the too-warm heater and saw an immediate change!! He's swimming all over now! I'm so excited that I get to see Ponyo happy and all over the tank 

I plan on rearranging the plants so it looks prettier ^^


----------



## akjadestar

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> I am leery about those pots.
> 
> I use the terra cotta pots in my tank, but I highly recommend either covering up those bottom holes, or hollowing out the bottoms completely.
> 
> My favorite betta got stuck in one of those holes, and it was heartwrenching trying to get the poor fella out of it and even worse trying to nurse it back to health only to have it die after 3 days of nursing it.
> 
> Terrible, terrible feeling. PLEASE cover those holes up with something.


That happened to my betta a few days ago as well . My dad broke open the pot with some pliars. My betta was laying in a sort of coma for a couple days but today he got up and he's better. Yes, plug the holes or make the gravel over top of it . Believe me, I had thought about the holes too but I thought it was a long shot, and I regret it, my betta has missing scales now..

anyhoww I'll upload some pictures later. maybe after I rearrange the tank tomorrow. also the photo uploader isn't working


----------



## puppyrjjkm

GothicKDM said:


> Im new here, but this was my tank XD it was a 2.5 gallon, and when i put in a larger air bubbler, my fist on the left was having too hard of a time with the current. I also decided to upgrade to a ten gallon, since I want to get two more and make my tank divided.


I love your tank and your bettas! Where did you get those shells for your tank? I've been wanting to put some in a couple of my tanks, but just don't know which ones are "fish safe".


----------



## CataclysmKitten

oh these horror stories with the pots. That scares me. I think i'll just put a few shot glasses down for my betta and ADF to swim in. I have bigger sized shot glasses too


----------



## puppyrjjkm

When I got my pot I used a big garden rock and just broke off the base of the pot, so the bettas can just swim right through it. It's really easy, and you don't have to worry about anything happening.


----------



## akjadestar

That would work . 
I think I'm just gonna get an actual cave now, 
here's his tank i just took these pictures 














































3 gallon Aquaview 360 
As you can see it's not filled up all the way that's so Venus can get to the surface easier with his injuries. 
When it's up to the top then there's bubbles in the water, but right now it doesn't go any higher than the riser tube.


----------



## Narnian

Awesome tank! I love the green/purple/red combo. Do you have any photos of the tank at night, with the LED lighting on? How much does it light it up?


----------



## akjadestar

Thanks! Ummm I do but they're pretty poor quality. Maybe I can get a photo of it tonight! And yeah, I like the colors too. As you can imagine, so does Venus cause he blends in pretty good. 
It lights up pretty well. And the LED light can go different colors, in the photo it was on orange but it can be red or yellow, blue or purple or pink


----------



## Narnian

Really cool! I was looking at this tank awhile ago. The main thing I wasn't crazy about was the lid flopping around.......and it sorta reminded me of a trashcan. Haha! But yours doesn't look like a trash can at all. I guess having decor makes a difference from looking at it empty, in a store.


----------



## akjadestar

Yeah... the lid is a problem I wish I could replace it especially since I have cats I'm worried they might get in the tank one day but normally they don't really try


----------



## betta1485

This is my 5.5 gallon tank....I need to get more plants though:


----------



## Kittles

You got the pineapple. Nice.


----------



## fishmadcraig

When i get some money i will have to do a Bikini bottom (Spongebob) Themed tank hehe. I love those little decorations.

I will have to hold auditions for my apple snails to find the one who fits Patrick's role best, though haha.


----------



## britnyjackson

*Wanting to get my 1st betta!!*

Ok so I'm wanting to get my first betta, and want to make sure I do everything right! So the tank is a 1 gallon or so and it's about 81 degrees. It has a little air stone in it and a nice little light, but no filter. Will that be ok? Could I just do water changes every couple days instead? Anyways, any advice would be awesome!! Here are some pics of the tank, no fish yet. : ))


----------



## Kittles

Tank looks fine. And you only really need a filter if you're cycling it, so water changes every couple of days would be suitable.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have several of those that I keep my females in.


----------



## GothicKDM

puppyrjjkm said:


> I love your tank and your bettas! Where did you get those shells for your tank? I've been wanting to put some in a couple of my tanks, but just don't know which ones are "fish safe".


Thank you. My friend who set me up with my first fish actually gave me those shells. I was looking at hobby lobby and they had shells there. I think those you could use.


----------



## akjadestar

mmm does anyone know of a heater and filter i can use for my tank I'm going shopping today and you can go see the pics of my tank on the other page... i have limited space on the surface and it's round.... 

Also Venus doesn't like currents that's why I'm not using the bubble wand anymore


----------



## britnyjackson

*5 gal upgrade*

So decided to ditch the one gallon and upgraded to a 5 gallon! :welldone: Here the tank and my new baby!!


----------



## javi

I love hex tanks. Are ya going to put a background on it? Just to hide all the cords and stuff.


----------



## Narnian

Love the hexagon tank.  How is it for cleaning/access/etc. What would you rate it?


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

1000! -- Cool setup. congrats on upping from a 1 to a 5. much wiser decision for he and yourself.


----------



## Kittles

I mentioned in a thread of Hadouken's that I'd done a little aquascaping today, inspired by said genius, and I think it turned out so well. I'm quite pleased. The only thing I lack - and have been lacking - are some shrimp! Damn everything to hell :< 

Some new plants were planted (the grasses), and I anchored down this amazing piece of driftwood. It's arched which provides a nice cave, and also has a large hole in it that provides a second cave. I like being able to see through it to the other side of my tank. Makes it feel more open. 










You can't really see my betta in there because he's under the driftwood in the larger "cave" section, but you can certainly notice my cory cats. Love those guys. Roy Cherry wasn't being too photogenic today, no matter how much I tried to persuade him with my Rubik's Cube. 

A larger picture from the front: http://i41.tinypic.com/24muz4w.jpg


----------



## britnyjackson

I adore my hex! It's been amazing so far and Ambroas LOVES all of his room!


----------



## ecoprincess




----------



## TigerLily

Wow, Eco! Your tank looks beautiful!


----------



## Firefly

Very nice tank kittles and eco, im going for the same look as u kittles with the plants and driftwood maybe more denser planting tho. ill post pics as soon as i have it set up


----------



## Hadouken441

Kittles Im likin at a lot for real. Super clean look. What kind of plant is that front bush? Are they mini broad swords? Or something I dunno my plants untill I buy em haha


----------



## ecoprincess

thnx tigerlily!

i have just upgraded my tank and this is the first version. i cant wait to see what it will evolve into in the future!


----------



## Kittles

Hadouken441 said:


> Kittles Im likin at a lot for real. Super clean look. What kind of plant is that front bush? Are they mini broad swords? Or something I dunno my plants untill I buy em haha


Lol, if you don't know then I couldn't tell you. I know the back plants are Red Ludwigia and an Assorted Sword (? that's what the sign said, heh), but the front grassy things I just bought yesterday because they looked cool and didn't pay any attention to what they were :< 

Impulse shopper.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Kittles said:


>


Did you purchase that green grassy plant in front of the cave from PetSMART? If so, although it is gorgeous, I am worried is "Mondo Grass." A plant that is not actually an aquatic plant. 

I bought it from PetSMART only to learn the very next day that it is not actually an aquatic plant. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

britnyjackson awesome tank my baby jasper has the same rock but i found that the plants coming out of it were too sharp and since i cut them off he sleeps in the rock every night and on occasion he curls up and sleeps in the shell


----------



## darkangel216

Here are my bettas and their tanks. 

The first one is Gendo, the second is Asuka and the third is Rei.


----------



## Kittles

> Did you purchase that green grassy plant in front of the cave from PetSMART? If so, although it is gorgeous, I am worried is "Mondo Grass." A plant that is not actually an aquatic plant.
> 
> I bought it from PetSMART only to learn the very next day that it is not actually an aquatic plant. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


LOL I DID. :shock:

Even though it's in one of the plant tanks (and not a tube because I know to avoid those) it could still be tainted? I'll leave it in for now. If it dies or explodes I'll remove it even though I do like it a lot :<


----------



## ecoprincess

NIce tanks!! (lol LOVE the deodorants)


----------



## Narnian

*drools* Those are SO nice darkangel. That first one is 2 gallon, yeah?


----------



## rquinn86




----------



## darkangel216

The first one is a 2.5g Narnian.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Kittles said:


> LOL I DID. :shock:
> 
> Even though it's in one of the plant tanks (and not a tube because I know to avoid those) it could still be tainted? I'll leave it in for now. If it dies or explodes I'll remove it even though I do like it a lot :<


It won't explode, and it wont' cause harm to your tank... immediately - possibly not at all! 

The thing is, it is a plant that can *survive* in an aquatic environment. Sort of like how those bettas we purchase in those little bowls can *survive* in them, but they don't thrive, and they won't live forever in them, either.

Mine lasted for a very very long time, but eventually began to yelt, turn opaque, and lose all its green.

I decided to remove it, and planted it in my wife's little flower garden outside. 

I have my fingers crossed, kittles.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

darkangel216 said:


> Here are my bettas and their tanks.
> 
> The first one is Gendo, the second is Asuka and the third is Rei.



Evangelion fan, huh?  I dig the color coordination.


----------



## DanMarion

This is my betta's tank. 10 gallons, and he shares it with an African Dwarf Frog. (The frog is hiding behind the little cave thingy in the pics, so you can't see him.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## doggyhog

Nice tanks on this thread!!!!!!









My 10g tank.


----------



## darkangel216

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> Evangelion fan, huh?  I dig the color coordination.


Yeah, Evangelion is one of my favorites.  Though I'll be getting 3-5 new bettas in the near future, so I may change genre for their names.  Glad everyone like the colors, one of my favorite parts of getting a new tank, besides getting a new fish, is decorating it. ^-^


----------



## darkangel216

Good looking tank doggyhog! What's the little net thing in the corner?


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks!! It's just a breeder trap that's holding one of my girls until I can get more and start my sorority.


----------



## DanMarion

dramaqueen said:


> Nice tank!


Thanks :-D


----------



## a123andpoof

Well I finally got my tank. I ended up with a 3 gallon. I am happy with that its between a 2.5g and 5g, that and walmart didn't have a 2.5g. How are the decorations? Do you think I should add more? I tried to put them close together near the back, so the fish would have a place to hide.


----------



## DanMarion

I had my betta in that same 3 gallon tank from wal-mart. Aquaview 360? Has all the different colored led lights and stuff? I hope your betta likes it more than mine did? I had him in a little one gallon setup, and he was really active until I put him in that 3 gallon cylindrical one. He was in it for like a week and did nothing but lie on the floor of the tank. Wouldn't even eat! So I moved him out of that and into a 10 gallon, and now he is all active again. Weird, right?


----------



## a123andpoof

The is weird. Maybe he didn't like the lights? I don't know but I really hope my betta likes it, cause if he doesn't he won't be getting another. Can't afford it. But sadly the lights probally wont be on all that much. But whatever.


----------



## Kittles

a123andpoof said:


> The is weird. Maybe he didn't like the lights? I don't know but I really hope my betta likes it, cause if he doesn't he won't be getting another. Can't afford it. But sadly the lights probally wont be on all that much. But whatever.


You shouldn't have a problem with that tank. There are several other members that are using them currently and, from them, I've heard nothing negative.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah, it seems like an okay tank. I have heard a lot of people say that they don't like the air pump...the only thing I so far don't like is it isn't glass. But oh well XD


----------



## brancasterr

My 10g. 

No fish yet though.


----------



## rlw

Here are my 5 gallon tanks and one of my 2.5 gallons.

Oops...the top pic is a 10 gallon.


----------



## nacho

Oooh! Pretty. I especially love the second and third pictures, rlw.


----------



## sanosfish

Elvis' colors are stunning!


----------



## burn84

Hi guys,

This is my first attempt at keeping Betta fish  It has been an exciting 1 week of learning hahaha and just being stunned by the colours, that seem to unnatural....so fake but it is so ReAL! LOL


----------



## Kittles

Wow that's a swish tank. Appropriate for a betta of equal swish. Seriously, his coloration and pattern is amazing.

EDIT - That is a monstrous shrimp in the first picture on the left hand side. Giant.


----------



## burn84

Kittles said:


> Wow that's a swish tank. Appropriate for a betta of equal swish. Seriously, his coloration and pattern is amazing.
> 
> EDIT - That is a monstrous shrimp in the first picture on the left hand side. Giant.


Thank you   Took me quite awhile before I found the one I liked. He really stood out to me at the shop. It was between him and this other white Betta, but the white one had black/dark blue gills and I didn't really like it.

The shrimp.....haha its actually about the same size as the Betta. They don't fight though haha, just that sometimes the Betta gets a little curious but the shrimp just shoos him away lol


----------



## rlw

Thanks Nacho...I'll get pics of the rest of them asap.


----------



## Jayy

nice tanks rlw but, why is the water so low


----------



## rlw

Jayy...are they supposed to be filled all the way to the top? They're all 2 inches from the top, I don't like them filled so high.


----------



## Kittles

I fill my 10 gallon until I can't see the waterline.


----------



## Firefly

Here is my newly set up 16.6 gallon im getting more plants on thursday!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## Firefly

thanksi cant wait to put my beta in i saw a really pretty cambodian crowntail with light turquoisish silvery fins, but my tank isnt full set up yet, so i cant get him!!


----------



## burn84

And the addiction begins...........

Shifted my Betta from his 2.8gal to his new 15gal:

Tankmates for the time being: 6 Harlequin Rasboras

Will add another 4-5 more once the bacteria cycle is done.


----------



## Firefly

nice tank!! hes gana be super happy to be in a bigger tank. Its very nice


----------



## Kittles

That piece of wood is ridiculous. :shock:


----------



## Phether

Without a lid wont your betta jump out?


----------



## burn84

FireFly: Thanks ))
Kittles: haha the moment I saw it at the pet shop, i just had to have it. lol. thank god it was pre-soaked, so i only had to soak it for like 3 days till the soaking water became clear
Phether:...hrmmm I thought bettas only jump out if their living space is too small? touch wood, excuse the pun, it hasnt jumped or showed signs of jumping .....yet.... ;-)

ps: i have a ghost shrimp in there, i think he became a little scared, usually he is scurrying around the bottom of the tank


----------



## Hadouken441

Bettas jump from their tank when they are frightened or dont like their living conditions.

Love that wood! The baby tears in the middle looks great. I got a Dwarf Baby Tear carpet coming heheh. And I see anacharis and cobomba but i cant tell what that back left plant is.

I love that your tank is rimless.

Halrequin is easily the best schooling fish. hands down. I love mine I got 6 in my tank and they're fun to watch.


----------



## burn84

Hadouken441 said:


> Bettas jump from their tank when they are frightened or dont like their living conditions.
> 
> Love that wood! The baby tears in the middle looks great. I got a Dwarf Baby Tear carpet coming heheh. And I see anacharis and cobomba but i cant tell what that back left plant is.
> 
> I love that your tank is rimless.
> 
> Halrequin is easily the best schooling fish. hands down. I love mine I got 6 in my tank and they're fun to watch.


thanks ) ohhh i didnt know they can jump in the first place haha....hrmmm but mine seems so happy, everytime he sees me holding n rustling its food it comes straight to the surface to quickly eat the pellet....i guess its happy?

honestly I dont know what those plants are called, they looked nice at the shop so i just bought it hahaha


----------



## kevint1030

Well here's my tank, and yea the grass is "mondo grass" didn't realize it isn't going to live in an aquarium when I bought it from petsmart. Waiting to replace it with some dwarf hairgrass soon. I'll try to get better pictures with a camera instead of my phone soon.


----------



## rlw

I have two new tanks to add...Raphy and Apollo both in 5 gallon.


----------



## vaygirl

Kevin and rlw, they're all beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog

EVERYONE has BEAUTIFUL tanks!!!!!!

Burn84: Stunning tanks!


----------



## secuono

All my tanks are fine sand substrate, heated and planted. They are also filled to the inner brim with water. 

My 55 gallon community tank, Mitzy is the Betta girl that lives in here. 
This tank will be upgraded to a 90 gallon this Saturday! Houses a male 
Opaline Gourami, 6 Angelfish, 2 Dojo Loaches, male Rainbow shark & 
P. J. Pleco. It has 3 HOB filters total; 110gal Aquaclear, 70gal Marineland Bio wheel, 20gal Aquaclear.









10 gallon divided houses Lemon & Flame. Not filtered. 









10 gallon divided houses Dragon & Kyle Jr. Tank is filtered by a 20gal submerged turtle filter. 









20 gallon long houses 2 males; Gent & Valor. 4 females; Lady, Emmie, Lilac & Rubie. 
Not filtered. Females live in the center of 12 gallons. Males live on either end in about 4 gallons each.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

Hey burn84, Is that a Miss Aqua aquarium? I've heard alot about them, and it seems like that is the one you are using.

Regardless of brand, it is gorgeous. WHere did you get it and for how much?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Taco's 10 gallon tank, he lives in it by himself.










Tofu's 5 gallon tank, he also lives alone.










I'll have to get a photo of Tuna's tank later.


----------



## secuono

I'm not understanding why people do not fill their tanks to the top. 
They can hold water even to the very top, past the black trim, 
unless the tank is from unknown origins or damaged. 
This little bit of added water may not seem like a lot to you, 
but to a fish, it's like a whole new yard to play in. 
It really does add up, do the math! *^.^


___________
*Btw, I love Tofu's tank! Have you thought about some low light plants for that tank?


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

My tanks are not filled up because of the type of filter I am using.


----------



## secuono

Tofu's tank looks like it has a HOB filter, which would mean you could fill it to the black trim at least. 
I have my 55gallon tank with 3 HOBs running, filled to the black frames inner lip. That would be about half an inch from the very edge. ^.^


----------



## decamptownlady

Kimchi


----------



## rlw

I don't have mine filled to the top because I simply don't like them that way...lol


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris

If bubble nests are a sign of betta happiness, then my male betta enjoys a lower water line. I keep it an inch from the black rim. He makes a new bubble nest about every week. 

My flowering plants bloom better as well. They create larger blossoms, having more room to bloom in. 

I do think it is sort of a personal preference for how it looks, not having it go all the way to the top, but although I used to have my tanks all filled to the top of the glass, I'm beginning to like more, the vivarium approach to larger tanks, and am considering having a much lower waterline, and having terrestrial and arboreal animals make up some of it as well.


----------



## Mister Sparkle

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> If bubble nests are a sign of betta happiness, then my male betta enjoys a lower water line. I keep it an inch from the black rim. He makes a new bubble nest about every week.
> 
> My flowering plants bloom better as well. They create larger blossoms, having more room to bloom in.
> 
> I do think it is sort of a personal preference for how it looks, not having it go all the way to the top, but although I used to have my tanks all filled to the top of the glass, I'm beginning to like more, the vivarium approach to larger tanks, and am considering having a much lower waterline, and having terrestrial and arboreal animals make up some of it as well.


I agree with TT here. In my experience, bettas seem happiest in 12 inches or less of water, and I personally prefer to keep it to approx. 6-8 inches. I've had more success in this level than with anything higher than that.

Even without that experience, it's wise to use lower water levels for fish who are known to jump, as bettas are.


----------



## doggyhog

In my tanks that have hoods, I cannot stand if the water is not all the way tot the top. LOL

I'm a little OCD sometimes....


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Yes, Tofu has a HOB filter. And I have it rigged to smooth out the water flow. Filling it to the top would mess up the way I have it set up.


----------



## soleilvie

Well, while I'm bored waiting for my tank to cycle (going on two weeks now, no progress) I thought I would take another picture of my fishless tank! I made a thread about it awhile ago but it looks better now -- no bubbles! I moved the thermometer to the other side and didn't notice the residue until the next day (you can see this round ugliness in the picture). I was going to get it off when I do the big water change at the end of the cycle. Think it will come off just with a cloth and some water?


----------



## doggyhog

OOOOooooohhh I LOVE your tank!!!!! It's so beautiful!Looks like betta heaven. 

That residue will come right off with a paper towel.


----------



## Neelie

current set-up!

males; 2 sections still empty 









sorority; 3 females atm, more to come 









in the apartment;


----------



## britnyjackson

Very nice!! How big is the tank with all the males??


----------



## Neelie

britnyjackson said:


> Very nice!! How big is the tank with all the males??


they're both 32g  im afraid the floor of my apartment will give in with the weight soon lol :roll:


----------



## britnyjackson

I know the feeling!! You can never have to many fish though!! )


----------



## ThePearlFish

beautiful setups guys


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice tanks!!


----------



## Jayy

love your tanks! wish they where mine


----------



## Mister Sparkle

That is a very cool "fish corner"! I'm sure you are very proud of it...I would be!


----------



## Neelie

Mister Sparkle said:


> That is a very cool "fish corner"! I'm sure you are very proud of it...I would be!


kinda am lol. my work and my money, just hate the thought of moving house soon though :shock:


----------



## fishmadcraig

I am soo rubbish with camera's but i want to share this. Im finally happy with the way this 10G (uk gallons) looks after months and months of fiddling!

I got some gravel from my nan yesterday and it just looks SO much better than the nasty glass gromets i was using. Its so tidy now. Just a heater, Gravel, Filter, the right side has a single Marimo and the left side has one that i've broken up since my goldfish enjoyed playing football with it a little too much. They grow SO quickly, ones almost doubled is size over night! Im planning on keeping it with no decorations because it gives them a little more room, but im cutting down my nano tank later so im going to fill each side up with the Java cuttings that i have 










And heres one of one of my new goldfish that i got yesterday. I got him and his brother, they look almost identicle. They've got a 20 Gallon to themselves and love it. I just hope there not stunted so they grow nice and big and to their full potential. I know its not a goldfish forum but im so proud of my new guys  The photo is from side on hence the dirty glass! And Gary my snail just had to get into the photo haha!


----------



## Welsh

Here is my betta Aden's little home, its not much to look at but I hope to get more plants soon for the poor little guy =)


----------



## ldempsey

*Allow me to introduce myself.*

Hello, I'm a new member, and I've been reading quite a bit here. I've included some pictures of my 10 Gallon tank setup. This is my second setup.

My first one didn't go quite so well. I had 2 Bettas, a Turtle, and a Pleko. At some point, the Pleko ended up with a bum fin, like someone had attacked it. It may have been the turtle (about 2" long). A few days later, it died, and about a week after that, the turtle died too.

Now, I've got just the two Bettas, and another Red Eared Slider. After reading through this site, we're moving the turtle into its own larger tank soon.

Here's the full setup:









I'm using river rocks from the dollar store, rather than coloured gravel. I don't like that stuff. This looks much more natural. I also grabbed some limestone rocks from outside and washed, scrubbed, and boiled them to disinfect them without chemicals.

I'm using a whisper filter and adjusted the flow to its lowest. I've also removed the bubbler after reading that bettas are surface air breathers. Wow, how cool is that.

And here are the girls: I call them "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish"









Funny thing is - when we got the red one, she was yellow.

Here's all three of them:









And this is Fred:









For Fred, the turtle, I've got a 40W clip light as a basking light. The main light is a CFL 100W equivalent natural daylight. I'm hoping it gives off enough UV light. When the new tank comes in, I'll have a proper set of lights for it.

Anyway, I'm glad to have found the site. I've learned quite a bit and it looks like I've got a lot more to learn.


----------



## britnyjackson

your pics didn't show up...try reposting them


----------



## rlw

I see all the pics...cute turtle...mine is named Ted. We're turtlesitting while my daughter is stationed in Korea(army).


----------



## Kittles

I really like the pseudo stone henge going on with those slate-style rocks. They're very interesting, and it's aesthetically very pleasing. Also, I'm a sucker for red eared sliders. Your turtle is amazing.


----------



## betta325

*My bettas*










Here is my male betta Victor.










Here is my female betta Alice.


----------



## Starbright

Very cute!! Your two females are so adorable! You're lucky the two of them are fine with each other!! Did they show aggression at first?

The goldfish is cute  Two of my favorite fish can't be more opposite! Bettas and Goldfish! lolol x)


----------



## Noko

I love Fred 

When/ if I get the 100 gallon tank, I will post pictures of all my tanks. I am getting the 20 gallon for the sorority, but I am dividing the sorority, so it will be a divided tank. The ten gallon tank will end up being a platy nursery.


----------



## britnyjackson

Matador making momma a bubble nest!! How cute!!


----------



## Jupiter

IDempsy, love that tank! You should go get at least two more females ASAP though. I suggest reading through the betta sorority sticky on the betta care section of the forum.


----------



## Jupiter

Sorry, I would have edited this into my previous post, but the edit button wasn't there...:-?

Here's my new(ish) Critter Keeper. I think it's around 2 gallons, but it didn't say the measurements.










He loves the floating plants. He always sleeps in them!

I also slightly re-did the 10 gal after Dahl passed away...gave my boys a little extra .5 gallons.


----------



## doggyhog

NICE tanks Jupiter!!!! I love your critter keeper!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

That critter keeper looks bigger than 2 gallons! Nice decorating!


----------



## ldempsey

Kittles said:


> I really like the pseudo stone henge going on with those slate-style rocks....


Thanks  That's the great thing about limestone. It is very easy to find in flat pieces. I'm on the lookout for some pieces with fossils in it - also fairly common. That would be so cool in a fish tank.


----------



## ldempsey

Welsh,

I love the little flower pot. That's a cool idea. it looks like that pot could have spilled all the gravel in the tank.


----------



## Welsh

I have one in the 12 gallon too, I don't know why i'm so obsessed with them lol. 

I like your rock bridge =) (I dont know what to call it) I've been trying to figure out how to do some sort of rockery so I might pinch your idea if you dont mind lol



ldempsey said:


> Welsh,
> 
> I love the little flower pot. That's a cool idea. it looks like that pot could have spilled all the gravel in the tank.


----------



## Jayy

i like all those plants you have they're colorful


----------



## ldempsey

Jupiter said:


> ...You should go get at least two more females ASAP though...


I've been trying for about a month to get some, but pet stores just don't seem to have any. They keep telling me they're out and to ask again in 2 weeks. Its like there's a female betta shortage.

I read the sorority sticky post. You people are awesome!


----------



## Jupiter

SaylorKennedy said:


> That critter keeper looks bigger than 2 gallons! Nice decorating!


Thanks! It does looks big in that picture. I think it was the angle I took it at.


----------



## Welsh

Jupiter said:


> Thanks! It does looks big in that picture. I think it was the angle I took it at.


& people say the camera never lies lol


----------



## Terranariko

I got some pictures of my first betta fish's tank...It's just kinda in the beta stages of being complete, when I get better plants I'll renovate it.

Tank: I don't have a heater right now, I'm planing on getting one later when I can. And the filter doesn't seem to strong at all so thats good.








This one was with out the filter.








Hidding spot, yeah it's just a pot...but...later I may get something better. Also sorry for the horrible camera quality here...I wasn't quite sure how to use the camera properly...XD


----------



## Jayy

pretty tank


----------



## Terranariko

Jayy said:


> pretty tank


 
Thanks, it seems a little small but it's not all that tiny...it's a 2.65 gallon tank. Like I said when I get better plants I'll renovate the tank with them.


----------



## ecoprincess

Here is my 5gal version ONE










and Version TWO


----------



## Jayy

how do you like that tan in the corner?i'm thinking about getting one


----------



## Jupiter

Great tanks, Ecoprincess and Terranariko!


----------



## ecoprincess

Jayy said:


> how do you like that tan in the corner?i'm thinking about getting one



You mean the tan colored cave thing? If so....its ok. My betta went in it his first night and i havnt seen him back in since. -shrugs- I like the look of it....but all it does right now is hold up the log. My betta isnt much for going in things tho....he likes to prowl around the surface of the water....waiting for my finger at all times im sure!

TY Jupiter


----------



## GothicKDM

The Boys XD








and the girls


----------



## puppyrjjkm

10 gallon tank: 3 males









29 gallon: one male on each end, and sorority in the middle


----------



## Jayy

love your everybody and i really REALLY like your tanks puppyrjjkm


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice tanks everyone! Here are my two tanks. 

This is Haruna's 2.5 gallon.















This is Keiichis 3g updated tank. I added a small cave for him.


----------



## ldempsey

ecoprincess said:


> ... and Version TWO


I really like version 2!


----------



## ldempsey

*New decoration*










I picked it up at the dollar store. Not bad, eh.


----------



## Terranariko

New pictures of the tank...and of my first betta fish...(he's in the corner cause I just installed the heater...he's most likely scared of it...he was over there before but he's kinda being "eh" about going near the heater.)


----------



## colovergirl

Betta1485 ware did you find the spongebob and pinnaple figures? My son appsolutly luvs spongebob and we would really like to set up are betta fish's tank with it. Thank you.


----------



## MustardGas

Here's my boy Roscoe's 10g!  The moneywort has since grown more (as well as the sword.. outgrowing the tank in fact!) and I've added some scarlet temple.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Roscoe is a lucky fish! Is that real driftwood to the left?


----------



## MustardGas

SaylorKennedy said:


> Roscoe is a lucky fish! Is that real driftwood to the left?


Yup! And the Java Fern took to it like a fish to water  I'd love to get some Java Moss growing on it too but I can't find any local stuff!


----------



## ldempsey

MustardGas, that's a really nice tank. Well done. I take it that the tank keeps itself clean? I'd like to get into real plants, but I worry about when I do my tank full changes.

And, hey. is that a bubble nest to the left?


----------



## MustardGas

Idempsy: Thank you!  Unfortunately a bunch if snails have invaded via plants and now if I don't do weekly gravel vacuums it really messes things up. I've got a pair of assassins in there attempting to control the invaders but it's a hard battle ):

And yep! Roscoe's pride and joy (that is until I do a water change.. But he's quick to rebuild!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jupiter

Here is my new boy's portion of the 10 gallon. 
It used to be Set's, but I re-did it as 1) I was never really a fan of the design on his side and 2) I was nervous about my new boy catching whatever he had.


----------



## Sarada

I look forward to getting Bob in his new home, not sure how long I have to wait to move him and don't really get the whole cycling concept but I think I'll move him over soon because I cleaned his nano this morning and it looks gross already. Still need a heater as the one I bought is for a bigger tank.


----------



## ThePearlFish

aww bob was the name of my first fish! he was a one eyed goldfish. looks like your bob will be happy in his new home!


----------



## Sarada

My 3 year old named him...I wanted Ferdinand


----------



## cmndrJOE

Before (one sad little plastic plant):










After (2 bundles of the grass plant, 1 purple plant, a little japaneese style tower for him to hide in, and no more fake plants):


----------



## Sarada

That purple plant almost looks edible.


----------



## cmndrJOE

Lol I told my girlfriend, who picked it out, that I looks like cabbage. Everyone has been asking me the name of it, and I honestly don't know. I will find out for everyone on Friday when I head to the fish store to pick up a few more things.


----------



## Sarada

It looks kinda like kale.


----------



## s3kshun62

Cute tank  I love that purple plant. My girlfriend would freak if she saw it.


----------



## cmndrJOE

I'm gonna get the name of it Friday. Hopefully will pick up a few more along with a 10 gal tank =)


----------



## mitchkin5

*Albert the Fourths Office home*

I found this cute office tank and thought it was way too small so I took out the furniture and put it in and Eclipse Bio Wheel 2.5 or 3 gallons I can't remember now but he loves it. Since it sits on my desk at work every that comes in just loves it. I even went so far as to put my picture in the frame on top of the filing cabinet. I laminated it and its just now 2-1/2 years later needs to be replaced. I used the trash can(behind the filing cabinet) as a plant container for some sprigs of anacharis. Then when we moved to a new location the anacharis didn't do well so I brought in the Java plant (I think thats what it is..could be wrong)and its doing well tied into the pot. Its even produced a baby which I stuck in the top of the filing cabinet. I have a turkey baster I use to vacuum the bottom and do water changes usually on Fri. He's left alone thru the weekend and seems to do ok. If I'm gone longer like vacations I have one of the other girls feed him. He's named after my boss! Hope you like it....:-D


----------



## Sarada

Cute! I don't know if I've ever had a boss I liked well enough to name something after. Then again I've never had a donkey as a pet.


----------



## ThePearlFish

> Cute! I don't know if I've ever had a boss I liked well enough to name something after. Then again I've never had a donkey as a pet.


^^haha!

I love the office tank too! and the planted trash can was really inventive too


----------



## Ariel1719

My new 10gal for Bacardi.










right now hes in there alone, but im gunna be putting some ADF's and Harlequin rasboras, or corries. And i'll be planting it more.


----------



## darkangel216

Here's the new tank I set up for Boreas. This was the old tank my room mate and I had about 3 years ago. I could have sworn it was a 5g, but it's only 2g. So I gutted it, replaced the airstone undergravel "filter" with the whisper 1-3g filter, replaced the dead bulb and got fake silk plant from the craft section of Walmart and cut it into pieces. Boreas seems to like it much more than the 1g he was in for a few days, so I'm happy.


----------



## Jayy

all of your guys tank look cool!


----------



## McAttack

cmndrJOE said:


> Lol I told my girlfriend, who picked it out, that I looks like cabbage. Everyone has been asking me the name of it, and I honestly don't know. I will find out for everyone on Friday when I head to the fish store to pick up a few more things.


Before you buy more of it, wait a couple of weeks to see if it survives. I'm painfully learning about plants in my other tank and have found a few things. 
Red plants need the most light
light green need 2nd most
dark green needs low-med light. 

It's possible the red one might wither within 2-3 weeks. I've had stuff like that happen to me and wasted about $20 on really nice stuff that I wasn't equipped to take care of properly (no CO2 injector, low-med lighting)


----------



## cmndrJOE

Well, I've got a fluorescent tube over my tank at the moment. I'm generally giving the plants anywhere between 12 and 14 hrs of light a day. They seem to be doing ok for the most part. I'll keep an eye on it tho, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rlw

Here's my newest tank...Lueang in a 5g.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank!


----------



## lucyinthesky

Mr Splashy in a 15 litre biorb - he appears to be magnified in this photo from the curves in the tank







http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af2/with_diamonds/mrsplashy.jpg


----------



## Alienbetta1

Here is Alien in his tank!








Sorry the pic is blurry.


----------



## ldempsey

*What a Find!*

You gotta see what I pick up today at a yard sale for $5!










Its 20g with rocks (the same as I was using in the 10g) a bunch of fake plants, lid, light, filter, a big castle decoration and a big piece of driftwood.

My wife likes the castle and I like my limestone rocks, so the driftwood didn't make the cut.

The seller said "Yeah, man I'm glad someone came to buy it, I didn't want to have to give it away."


----------



## JB5

Redbob moved up to a new home. He is a very happy camper.


----------



## weluvbettas

Yoshiko's new tank!










This is my first tank.is it big anoth and do i need a filter?


----------



## Sarada

You don't need a filter but in a tank that small you will need to change the water daily, you really should upgrade and you NEED a heater.


----------



## ldempsey

JB5 said:


> Redbob moved up to a new home. He is a very happy camper.


I love that piece of wood in there. I also like the long shape of that tank. Very nice.


----------



## CodeRed

ldempsey said:


> You gotta see what I pick up today at a yard sale for $5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 20g with rocks (the same as I was using in the 10g) a bunch of fake plants, lid, light, filter, a big castle decoration and a big piece of driftwood.
> 
> My wife likes the castle and I like my limestone rocks, so the driftwood didn't make the cut.
> 
> The seller said "Yeah, man I'm glad someone came to buy it, I didn't want to have to give it away."



OMG. I would seriously KILL to find a 20 Gallon for five bucks! I NEED a tank like that XDD


----------



## weluvbettas

this is yoshiko's 1.5 gallon tank









do you all like it?


----------



## doggyhog

ldempsey said:


> You gotta see what I pick up today at a yard sale for $5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 20g with rocks (the same as I was using in the 10g) a bunch of fake plants, lid, light, filter, a big castle decoration and a big piece of driftwood.
> 
> My wife likes the castle and I like my limestone rocks, so the driftwood didn't make the cut.
> 
> The seller said "Yeah, man I'm glad someone came to buy it, I didn't want to have to give it away."


Thats a great deal! But it's not recommended to house turtles and bettas together...


----------



## vaygirl

I had to redo Kilo's tank. All the wisteria went mushy on me. I think I had it bunched too tightly and I just had too many. I'm gonna be cleaning up dead plant matter for weeks. :/ I threw two pond snails in there to help! And if they have babies, more crunchies for Huey! 









He doesn't like me doing things in his tank....


----------



## Jayy

You can redo my tank anytime. Because your tank is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! They always are by the way.


----------



## vaygirl

Aw, thanks Jayy!


----------



## Sarada

Very nice


----------



## lucyinthesky

This is Toronado's new home


----------



## apostoloz




----------



## apostoloz

sorry but let me ask a question..how do i make a post?..on the site..?


----------



## apostoloz

haha ok!..i found out how....


----------



## natashahickey

aww its so nice to see everyones generosity when it comes to giving the fish a good life  its nice to know that im not the only one who cares about the fish's well being. i was starting to think i was the only one, seeing all my friends keeping them in little cups and cruel things like that ..


----------



## apostoloz

hehe...thks main


----------



## Yowie

Hey Guys, you all have such great tank setups and awesome fish!!! This is my little fella Sora and his home :-D

Looking at getting a second Betta in the near future :-D They really are addicting :lol: I just love 'em


----------



## Terranariko

Here's a picture of my soon to be 2ed betta's tank.

it's a little bare I know...I need to get other things but for now it's fine.
I also got him a shell hide...I kinda improvised it...since it had a large enough hole for a betta to go in and out easy. also the betta I plan to get doesn't have long fins so thats good, the shell isn't sharp anyway.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I have a kritter keeper just like that (with the whole on top that broke off too ) I am using it as a temporary home.

I can't wait till I am able to post my new tank set ups next week!!


----------



## Terranariko

ThePearlFish said:


> I have a kritter keeper just like that (with the whole on top that broke off too ) I am using it as a temporary home.
> 
> I can't wait till I am able to post my new tank set ups next week!!


Berry is looking at it again and again, he's like..."WHAT ARE YOU GETTING IN THAT THING?...is it a rival?...a girlfriend? a snail? a snack? a decor? whatwhatwhatwhat! tell me!"

He doesn't seem pleased with me for getting another tank...XD I guess he will have a rival soon enough. Good thing I kept the lids on...D= the betta I'm getting has been abused enough with fighting.


----------



## beta novice




----------



## newfiedragon

Here's my guy Gooberfish's home! Planning on changing the filter, though. Too much current...:-(


----------



## Terranariko

newfiedragon said:


> Here's my guy Gooberfish's home! Planning on changing the filter, though. Too much current...:-(


OMG...I want that hide...I WANT IT YOU HEAR...give it...D= >.< I wish I had epic stuff like that here...


----------



## newfiedragon

Terranariko said:


> OMG...I want that hide...I WANT IT YOU HEAR...give it...D= >.< I wish I had epic stuff like that here...


The dino skull came with the tank...it was a dino themed kit.... But depending on how big your tank is, they might have dino skulls at Wal-Mart where you are. I'm pretty sure that I've seen some at Wal-Mart here, so I don't see why they wouldn't be at your nearest store.


----------



## jeaninel

I have that same filter in my 3 gallon tanks. Is it a Hagen Elite mini? It has an adjustable flow setting. Did you turn it down to the lowest setting?


----------



## newfiedragon

Yeah...I adjusted it to the lowest setting and it was still too much current. :-( I think part of the problem is the shape of the tank, too. Those Marina tanks have a funny shape, so it's hard to judge the angles to figure out where the current's going to go. I'm planning on getting a new and different filter, probably Elite biofoam, since I actually think that my fish is getting his fins sucked into the intake and they're getting ragged from the hard sponge that's in there.


----------



## Sarada

I'm on my second filter too, I switched from a tetra whisper power filter to a sponge filter as the first one made too much current.


----------



## newfiedragon

Yup...still too strong. I'm gonna pick up a sponge filter when I get the chance and keep that one for a slightly bigger tank (when I get one).


----------



## ThePearlFish

Ok guys!! here it is!! or rather here are some of my new tanks! I still have a couple more to do for the rest of my fish.

The complete setup so far:










(and in order) Firefly's Tank (Spring Theme):










Pegasus's Tank (in a Greek theme):










Firedrake's Tank (a Fiery Autumn Theme, I might try to find a small red decoration for that empty side):










Phantom's Tank (a winter/ice palace theme, I might see if I can laminate white printing paper to use for the background and a decoration for in between the plants):










I will post the last two when I am done


----------



## vaygirl

Wow, that is a GREAT setup Pearlfish! I love it!


----------



## ThePearlFish

thanks I am very proud of myself  now I just need to find room for one more tank around that area. I could put it on the bottom shelf of one of those stands, but the bending over and having no space to work would be a pain. plus It is hard to get lights down there  I'd love it if I had another 12" right next to the last tank


----------



## doggyhog

That looks AMAZING!!!!!!!! What a great setup!


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Owlets

Frank's current tank, his 5.5 gallon! I already posted it somewhere else but oh well~ I'd love to put real plants in it sometime soon, and some pots and such, but plants are so expensive! One day I shall.

I'll put up a photo of Roy's tank once I buy all the stuff for it on Friday, I have nice plans for it in my head C:


----------



## ThePearlFish

that looks cool, I like how the hide looks like it is "growing" from the gravel.


----------



## sub




----------



## beta novice

my kisame's setup


----------



## Owlets

love the black and red colours!


----------



## beta novice

thanks he seems to hide in the pagoda the little rock by the pagoda is a entrance for him to go in


----------



## ThePearlFish

ooo I love both your tanks sub and beta novice


----------



## beta novice

thanks i am thinking somethings missing though


----------



## ThePearlFish

maybe behind the dragon add another plant?


----------



## beta novice

maybe that or add a buda idk


----------



## doggyhog

sub said:


>


Looks very nice!!! I love it!!

I can't see if you have a lid or not, but if you don't your gonna find that mystery snail on the floor one day. LOL You might want to invest in a lid if you don't have one. :lol:


----------



## Sarada

Betta's can jump up to 3" too.


----------



## mjbn

is this from petco? haha the aqueon tank?


----------



## Duckzorz

i have three rasboras, four glowlight tetras and my new female betta, benny, who is posted in my avatar


----------



## Felessan

Here is F'lessan's little bowl!:nicefish:


----------



## doggyhog

Oy... defiantly upgrade ASAP.


----------



## sjones

Felessan said:


> Here is F'lessan's little bowl!:nicefish:


way too small!
poor guy, you're upgrading to a tank I hope?
that plastic plant may rip his fins too, other than that he is gor-ge-ous-
red veil tails are my favorite


----------



## akjadestar

MustardGas said:


> Here's my boy Roscoe's 10g!  The moneywort has since grown more (as well as the sword.. outgrowing the tank in fact!) and I've added some scarlet temple.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank! That sculpture in the left is SO cute! Where did you get it?


----------



## rookie7

Hey PearlFish. How did you set up your small tanks like that? Can you show me?


----------



## ThePearlFish

rookie- I just put four 2.5g tanks in a row right next to each other and am resting a 48" strip light on top. that's it!  and it looks like a continuous tank


----------



## rookie7

It does PearlFish. That's so neat. Is the 48" strip light readily available? Where did you get yours?


----------



## ThePearlFish

I got mine off craigslist, but it is fairly expensive from the store, you might be able to search online and find a cheaper one somewhere, I am not sure.


----------



## MustardGas

akjadestar said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tank! That sculpture in the left is SO cute! Where did you get it?


 
To be honest, I have no idea. I went on a trip to Idaho and there was this little pet shop right by our hotel! The ornament was only $2 and my boyfriend plays saxophone so it fit


----------



## zebrafinch

Old tank I had.

Upgraded to 5 gallon tank, Tom Aquarium Products Mini Internal Filter, Elite 25W mini submersible heater, one live plant and one fake grassy looking plant.


----------



## Terranariko

Here's my 5 gallon, I just decorated a bit, it's not fully complete but when it is, I'm gonna get another betta fish for it. =3


----------



## akjadestar

Hmmm did they have lots of other cool sculptures too? If you remember the name, I'd so get on their site and order one if I could...


----------



## RandomFish

Show & tell time! These are still works in progress  I'm planning on them being heavily planted (gradually).

1.) Wispy in his 10-gallon. He has a water sprite (one of the stems forming a funny angle there...) & a rock ornament. The writing is from the sticker and I've been lazy about scratching it off lol










2.) Alpha (formerly "Fishbert") in his 10-gallon, with a sprig of water sprite, floating log, silk plant, and a bit of java moss which I'm hoping will eventually grow all over the rock ornament. 










3.) Beta (new guy) in his 10-gallon Tetra halfmoon tank with some silk plants, water sprite, & floating log.










4.) Moondance in his 5-gallon. He was originally in a 10-gallon but seemed totally overwhelmed so I switched him out with Alpha who was in the 5-gallon and now they're both happy. He has a big ol' water sprite, a floating log, a bit of java moss and a little java fern starting out. This tank would definitely benefit aesthetically from a black or dark green background, to hide the wires & to create a contrast with Moondance's color.


----------



## akjadestar

That halfmoon tank is really nice! Where is it from? And your tanks look really nice! I really like the 5 gallon (I like my tanks really planted)


----------



## RandomFish

Thanks so much! :-D Yeah, planted tanks rock, don't they? I used to prefer ornaments over plants but after seeing how much the fish appreciate resting on and swimming through soft leaves....awww. Had to change my preferences too.

I got the halfmoon tank from ebay...it was almost exactly $100 with shipping included. Yep, kinda pricey! I wouldn't recommend it for a halfmoon betta because I learned the hard way that the vertical distance is really tough for an un-streamlined fish with such heavy fins. Beta the veiltail is having a blast though...he's all over the darn thing!

P.S. Jade is gorgeous! So sleek. I wish I can have a kitty (husband's allergic  )


----------



## LucyLoofa

Patriot's New tank setup.  I haven't been on long enough to post anything in FOREVER.
Aaanyways this is what operation re-habitation looks like.
I've baffled the old filter and got my hands on some tetra safe-start to help me do a fish in cycle. I also have an ammonia alert cling inside the tank from sea chem along with an honest to god tank test kit instead of the fiddly little test strips.
Hopefully all goes well. He got all excited watching me set it up and I currently have him in a 1 gallon jar, when I woke up this morning he had built a bubble nest! Something he hasn't done in over a week and a half!
I hope he likes it.

Suggestions for decor are welcome! 
-LoocyLufa


----------



## akjadestar

Thanks Randomfish! I think she's pretty cute too... and that's too bad, allergies suck. My friend had to give away her two dogs cause her mom was allergic. LucyLoofa, your picture doesn't work ):


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Ok Lucy. A) You forgot to upload a pic of the Awesomeness that is your tank (Trust me guys it looks GREAT! =]) to photo bucket and then link to it here. and B) You REALLY need to look at that link I PM'd you about the SafeStart because the instructions are kinda foggy to say the least. =/

*HEY GUYS!!!!!!!! =D * My mom found my micro SDHC adapter so I can start taking and uploading pics of Genie and his digs to the forum now! =D 

Expect to see something soonish? =]


----------



## mjbn




----------



## jmtriro01

Duckzorz said:


> i have three rasboras, four glowlight tetras and my new female betta, benny, who is posted in my avatar


 

your tank is so magical!


----------



## jmtriro01

@ mjbn - your betta looks just like mine.


----------



## RandomFish

mjbn said:


>


Ooh that pearly white plant is pretty!


----------



## mjbn

yeah that plant is hit favorite. Only one he sleeps in. haha


----------



## LucyLoofa

LucyLoofa said:


> Patriot's New tank setup.  I haven't been on long enough to post anything in FOREVER.
> Aaanyways this is what operation re-habitation looks like.
> I've baffled the old filter and got my hands on some tetra safe-start to help me do a fish in cycle. I also have an ammonia alert cling inside the tank from sea chem along with an honest to god tank test kit instead of the fiddly little test strips.
> Hopefully all goes well. He got all excited watching me set it up and I currently have him in a 1 gallon jar, when I woke up this morning he had built a bubble nest! Something he hasn't done in over a week and a half!
> I hope he likes it.
> 
> Suggestions for decor are welcome!
> -LoocyLufa


----------



## Sarada

Cute! I love the skull with the pink rocks.


----------



## Sarada

I think I am going to turn Bob's filter off, he hasn't blown a nest since I got it.


----------



## Welsh

This is my betta's tank. Its nothing special, I have added some java moss since this pic was taken, hopefully it will grow


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it looks very nice.


----------



## Chilli

Here is two views of my new tank (6 gallon in 3 sections)










Lilli is in the red section, Sushi is in the white section and Chilli is in the blue section. Yep, the boy is surrounded by the girls. Haha.










Added a filter made a contraption for the filtered water to get to all three sections because they are glass until I replace them with plexiglass that have holes in them to help with water flow.

Any live plant suggestions that won't clutter up their home too much? I have a little java fern now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice!!


----------



## dukie1346

That looks a lot bigger than a 6 gallon! Wow. For live plants, maybe anubias, anacharis, or a marimaro ball.


----------



## Sarada

Nice...very patriotic.


----------



## Chilli

Got the girls and the tank on 4th of July weekend. Thought it would be appropriate. Haha.


----------



## Welsh

dukie1346 said:


> That looks a lot bigger than a 6 gallon! Wow. For live plants, maybe anubias, anacharis, or a marimaro ball.


I want a marimo ball but what does it do? lol by this I mean does it eventually grow out across the tank like java moss or does it just sit in a ball and expand like... well a ball? lol


----------



## ThePearlFish

Chilli said:


> Here is two views of my new tank (6 gallon in 3 sections)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilli is in the red section, Sushi is in the white section and Chilli is in the blue section. Yep, the boy is surrounded by the girls. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a filter made a contraption for the filtered water to get to all three sections because they are glass until I replace them with plexiglass that have holes in them to help with water flow.
> 
> Any live plant suggestions that won't clutter up their home too much? I have a little java fern now.


oh wow! I love the tank! very clean looking, nice! :-D


----------



## doggyhog

Gooooorgeous tank Chilli!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the glass 6g tank? I've never seen those.


----------



## Felessan

sjones said:


> way too small!
> poor guy, you're upgrading to a tank I hope?
> that plastic plant may rip his fins too, other than that he is gor-ge-ous-
> red veil tails are my favorite


I had him in that bowl only because my sister droped his bowl (not with him in it:shock and it shattered so i put him in there for the 30 min it took me to get him a new bowl and set it up!


----------



## Alienbetta1

Ill post pics soon!Awesome tanks guys!=D


----------



## Chilli

doggyhog said:


> Gooooorgeous tank Chilli!!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the glass 6g tank? I've never seen those.


It is a Visio tank (actually splits into 6 sections but wanted more space for my 3) and I purchased it at a store that specializes in fish, tanks and accessories here in San Diego. They pretty much sell most of their tanks right above cost because they have a warehouse full of them.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Here is my 5 gal with silk plants, and my 10 gal divided.


----------



## Sarada

NIcely decorated but it looks like your dividers are falling over.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

thanks. i know that one on the left never stands up straight! but trust me it's sturdy  haha


----------



## Stormfin

my 10g tank








sorry for the small picture it's from my phone's camera.


----------



## frogipoi

124 pages!? Your bettas are


----------



## doggyhog

puppyrjjkm said:


>


You can hot glue the top of the divider to the rim of the tank. Works well for me. 

Those dividers make me nervous just looking at them. LOL 

Hope you don't take this the wrong way, I'm a little OCD. ;-)


----------



## puppyrjjkm

DoggyHog: I know what you mean, but I don't want to hot glue since I'll be using the tank for community in the future. Really they've been like that for months and had no problems!


----------



## doggyhog

The hot glue comes right off with one little pop for me. But if it doesn't bug you obviously it's fine.. LOL I'm sooo OCD with my dividers!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

I actually fixed it today  All straight haha


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Sarada said:


> Cute! I love the skull with the pink rocks.


They're red actually! =] It looks like the scene of a murder or a dead body with blood all over the river bottom! Trust me when I say (although it's hard to believe as it's awesome already) that it's even more awesome in person! =]


----------



## CayennePepper

Caye (short for CayennePepper, pronounced Kai) has had a happy night in his new home. Set it up a few days ago but only put him just last night since he had improved so well from having had finrot and ammonia poisoning. Gotta find some friends for him to share it with as soon as he has finished settling in. 0


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

CayennePepper said:


> Caye (short for CayennePepper, pronounced Kai) has had a happy night in his new home. Set it up a few days ago but only put him just last night since he had improved so well from having had finrot and ammonia poisoning. Gotta find some friends for him to share it with as soon as he has finished settling in. 0


Cool! =D Is it already cycled? =]


----------



## CayennePepper

I think so. Kinda hard to tell but I am keeping a very close eye on it. I was using some bottled bacteria I got at the store, and using fish food to cycle it. I'm gonna take a sample over to Petsmart today to get my water evaluated just in case. Worst comes to worst I move him back into his hospital bowl. I'm pretty sure he'll be fine this time. Thanks for asking though!


----------



## ThePearlFish

wow what a big tank Cayenne has! nice! how big is it? and what kind of friends are you thinking of for him?


----------



## CayennePepper

Its a 10 gal but he's also pretty puny (they were using him as a centerpiece at a wedding when I got him). I haven't decided on what I'm going to get yet, but I do know which fish are more compatible with bettas and which aren't. I've noticed that some people keep male bettas together in the same tank without a divider and thought that was pretty awesome, but I know its not realistic for me since this is too new. Want to get another tank and get another betta though...


----------



## Sarada

You could easily divide what you have if you wanted.


----------



## tromboneplaya

This is Walter's 5 gallon setup


----------



## newfiedragon

tromboneplaya said:


> This is Walter's 5 gallon setup


Is that a Tetra Whisper 3i in your tank? If it is, how's the current? I have the 10i in my 3g tank (it came with the kit) and I haven't added my fish yet, but I'm thinking that the 10i will have too much current for him, so I'm wondering if it would be better to get the 3i.


----------



## tromboneplaya

The current is actually pretty slow...it barely even moves the plants below it. I did hook up my own air supply to it though because the unit it came with was rather loud. But with my own air pump I can adjust the flow since it runs on the bubbles. The filter is a little small for my tank, but It was the best I could find for my 5 gallon.


----------



## tromboneplaya

But, yes it is a Tetra Whisper 3i


----------



## frogipoi

Look at my aquariums in tropical fish keeping!


----------



## frogipoi

bump


----------



## RustyGuy

Right now Walter is living in the little 2.5 he came with when I adopted him from a friend. However here is a picture of his new home, which is still cycling.


----------



## Lion Mom

Very, very nice tank! Just one suggestion, however, would be to replace the plastic plants (they can tear your betta's fins) with silk, or better yet, live plants.


----------



## RustyGuy

Yes; it was suggested to me that I do that in another thread. He's been living with a plastic plant in his old tank, in fact it was his favourite place to be. It didn't to cause any damage, so I've decided to take a little time before making the switch. He's been moved around so much lately I want to give him some time to relax! lol

I'm deciding right now between silk and live, and will probably make the switch sometime next month.


----------



## newfiedragon

Here's my new boy Helios's tank. He'll be put in there tomorrow or the next day. I need to get a silk plant put in there, too, I just have to find the right one.








And this is Helios!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!!


----------



## newfiedragon

yeah...he's my blue-eyed blond. :-D


----------



## doggyhog

Very nice tank!! Looks great!


----------



## doggyhog

Here's Wolfie's 2.5g bowl. He got too stressed in a divided tank. He's a happy boy..


----------



## akjadestar

Looks nice! Is that a live plant on the right?


----------



## doggyhog

haha, nope. It's just a fake plant. I would love to plant his tank but it's not cycled and it's a pain to have a non cycled planted tank..

My favorite planted tank of mine is behind Wolfie's bowl, you can kinda see it, that's my sorority. I'm having a huuuge algae problem! Getting a few nerite snails soon.


----------



## lovetfk

love the cat!!!!! so funny


----------



## lovetfk

sorry wrong page


----------



## bloo97

I think this needs to be a Sticky!


----------



## bloo97

lovetfk said:


> sorry wrong page


 You could say that about akjadestar's Avatar. It is a nice cat.


----------



## Ajones108

Here's a link of my fish and his home.  I'm a college student so a 2.5 gal tank looks nice on my desk.

This link is accessible to everyone. 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=68510&id=1502687245&l=3ad95b7e4f


----------



## Lion Mom

Looks good!


----------



## Ajones108

He lives yet, Lion Mom!


----------



## Lion Mom

I knew he would!


----------



## meeka

This is my 5G/20L tank.
It has changed a little since it was first set up, Ive added a few new plants.
In a couple of weeks I hope to get some cherry shrimp, they are so cute!


----------



## Sarada

Very nice, I like the natural look.


----------



## CodeRed

I'm going to start saving up for a cycled 5-6 gallon tank... for my last betta fish. He'll be special... maybe an aquabid buy. I really want a giant betta, or maybe a plakat or some kind. For now, you'll have to settle with updated pictures of my not-so-fancy tanks, but they get the job done! The gravel-less tanks make for MUCH easier cleanings, and I LOVE it. Looks nice to me, too xD

Anywho, here they are

Tai (he's a tailbiter, so he gets a small, secure tank):









Bliss (his tailfin is regrowing, which it only does in a one-gallon tank...):









Sherbet:









Devin (The bowl's warped look makes it look smaller than it really is):









Sapphire:









Vulcan:









Shani:









Ace:









Akeros (His real colors are FINALLY shown, he reminds me of cotton candy!):









Rhynon:


----------



## Bettawolf19

Here's Oscar in his new tank 








http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6721/1060277.jpg


----------



## bloo97

Lucky and Dragon's tanks:


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

This is Finn's 5G home  I just added the new silk plants today after his fin accident with one of his favourite glow in the dark long grass looking plant lol

He's enjoing the new plants very much lol.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## doggyhog

Cool plants!! Very colorful!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Thank you!


----------



## PwnCho

I bought 2 of those rainbow silk plants, but I have to wait until monday to get it in the mail. I'm impatient. ^^;

Mistuhr Fishy's 10G tank is currently undergoing the nitrogen cycle. He will have plants soon as well.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Lol the silk plants are/look AMAZING. And my fish loves them.

Ps. Love your tank


----------



## jmtriro01

here is mine...


----------



## Sarada

What kinda fish are on the left? Guppies?


----------



## Campbell

Sarada said:


> What kinda fish are on the left? Guppies?


I don't mean to answer for them, but those are mollies and a swordtail.


----------



## Sarada

Thanks  I know nothing about fish.


----------



## Sarada

I like the yellow and black ones.


----------



## jmtriro01

Sarada said:


> I like the yellow and black ones.


yes, those are mollies. the black ones' names are Silver and Matet and the gold ones are Christen and Chelsea. they are the only mollies left on this tank (total of 4) because i transferred the others to a different tank. mollies produce a lot of waste, and they scatter it around the tank so i have to remove some of them to lessen the pollution.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Lol the silk plants are/look AMAZING. And my fish loves them.
> 
> Ps. Love your tank


Where in the world did you get them?!?!? I LOVE them! They look AMAZING with your betta! =]


----------



## Starbright

Omg Ajones I LOVE your tank (and betta of course)!!! All the colors match and it's so cute  Where did you get your gravel?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Where in the world did you get them?!?!? I LOVE them! They look AMAZING with your betta! =]


I got them at a store called BigAl's Aquarium Depot. If you don't have one near you and are comfortable with ordering online, you can possibly order them (I think they're there :S) at www.bigalsonline.com

Edit: And thank you for the compliment


----------



## fleetfish

Luthien's 2.5g tank :










Now if only I had a Yellow Submarine!


----------



## JosShavaughn

This is my new little boy, Zombie. I haven't had a betta in YEARS. I needed a little companion, so I went and bought him today. 

#1:
Zombie in his PetSense home. 

#2:
Zombie in transition.

#3:
Zombie in his new (but temporary) home.

I didn't really do any research before I bought him, which I should have. I just thought you bought the fish, something you could afford to put it in, and some food and that was that. After a few lectures, I went and got special drops for him. He's currently in distilled water, but next time I'll use tap water w/ the special drops. 

Whenever I get my next check I'm going to buy him a new tank (between 3.5-5 gallons) hopefully w/ a light and filter, and a heater, and some decorations. So no one freak out that I have him in such a small home. Zombie and I like to consider it an efficiency before he upgrades to a house. I was going to get a 10 gallon, but that's a mansion compared to what he has now. I think I'll go for smaller and see how he adjusts to that first.


----------



## Lion Mom

Zombie is a VERY good looking fellow! Sure hope he gets a bigger home soon!!!


----------



## JosShavaughn

Lion Mom said:


> Zombie is a VERY good looking fellow! Sure hope he gets a bigger home soon!!!


I've posted on the local craigslist and freecycle for a bigger tank (hopefully w/ a light and filter) as well as a heater. I spent almost all the money I have on Zombie today. Zombie doesn't seem too happy in such a small home, but I think he will understand that it's just temporary until I can either find someone to give me a bigger tank, or until the 1st when I can buy him one. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Lion Mom

Good luck to you!!! 

To be honest, I don't blame Zombie one bit for being unhappy in that. I own a piece of glass like that & use it as a candle holder!!! 

Even if you had a large glass vase sitting around it would be better than what he is in, IMO. Hey, it's the week-end - hit some garage/yard sales!!!!


----------



## JosShavaughn

Lion Mom said:


> Good luck to you!!!
> 
> To be honest, I don't blame Zombie one bit for being unhappy in that. I own a piece of glass like that & use it as a candle holder!!!
> 
> Even if you had a large glass vase sitting around it would be better than what he is in, IMO. Hey, it's the week-end - hit some garage/yard sales!!!!


 
Calm down! I didn't know! The last time I owned a betta I was like 5 and I didn't really do anything w/ it, my parents took care of it. I can't afford to buy Zombie another thing right now. He'll just have to wait until someone responds to my freecycle or craigslist, or until the 1st when I can afford something bigger. The only alternative I have for him is a drinking glass! I actually had to go buy that vase he's in now this morning to give him something to live in. I'm a 24 year old college student (single at that) how many vases do you think I have laying around? None! The last time I got flowers they got a drinking glass as a vase!


----------



## Lion Mom

Ok then.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

The first is almost here. As long as you keep up with your water changes than he should be ok until you get the new tank.


----------



## Neelie

^^^^ chill folks. he'll be grand if the water is kept clean. 
still bigger than the cups in the shops... 
@jos; just keep his water clean and he'll be fine until you 
get something bigger. id recommend a background for 3 sides 
of the vase and a lid. it'll stop him jumping out and the 
background will help him relax. as a background you can use a 
darker towel or something of that kind. no panic. 

well, since most of my fish died due to an unidentified caus i decided to scrap the divided tank... salmon and maehk are in 2.6g critter keepers with heaters... it'll stay like that as they do best in them. chillie has moved into a lovely 5g tank with light, heater, filter and all mod cons. he's doing great.

my sorority is unchanged and the girls are growing and growing.









*pippo, draco, ghost; RIP...* much loved...

set up now;
chillie's 5g









salmon and maehk


----------



## Lion Mom

JosShavaughn said:


> Calm down! I didn't know! The last time I owned a betta I was like 5 and I didn't really do anything w/ it, my parents took care of it. I can't afford to buy Zombie another thing right now. He'll just have to wait until someone responds to my freecycle or craigslist, or until the 1st when I can afford something bigger. The only alternative I have for him is a drinking glass! I actually had to go buy that vase he's in now this morning to give him something to live in. I'm a 24 year old college student (single at that) how many vases do you think I have laying around? None! The last time I got flowers they got a drinking glass as a vase!



Hope Zombie is doing ok this morning. 

Look, we are just here trying to help you. We do not profit at all from being here posting our own experiences & what we have learned over the years. Ask yourself this - who profits if you have trouble? The forum members who want to see you & Zombie do well together or the pet shop that is there to sell you stuff and/or a new fish? Answer that & you will KNOW who is telling you the right way to do things. 

How would I know what you have - or don't have - in your apartment? It was just a suggestion. 

Ok, I am going to tell you what I think you should do for the time being. Please accept it in the spirit it is intended, OK? 

Water Changes - Daily in that size container. Get a gallon milk jug (or something), fill it with water & let it sit for 24 hours to get the temperature the same as his container. The chlorine in the tap water will dissipate in 24 hours, but still use the dechlorinater drops to neutralize heavy metals in the water. Put Zombie back in his cup he came in with some of his water, dump the rest of the old water out of his vase and rinse everything with lukewarm water. Refill with your new (aged) water, acclimate Zombie to the new water, net him (if you have a net) and put him back in his vase. You HAVE to do this every single day, IMO, to get rid of the ammonia he creates via droppings & other nasties. 

Feeding - Since Zombie does not have a ton of room in his "house" right now, I would personally only feed him 3/4 pellets three times a week. Bettas are PIGS and will overeat if given the chance leading to constipation and/or bloat. 

As far as my suggestion of going to some yard sales goes - I was thinking that you may be able to find a large glass container, vase, or even a 1 - 2 gallon fish bowl for under a buck. Another couple good places to look for that kind of stuff is Goodwill and St. Vincent DePaul's. They usually have TONS of glass stuff for super cheap. 

Hope things are going well for the two of you & hope this helps.


----------



## JosShavaughn

Zombie is doing fine. I did notice his water is already cloudy, so I will need to change it today. 

Now that you mention it, I am overfeeding him. I been giving him like two shakes of the fish food container which is like 10-15 pellets. 

I just changed zombie's water. He's in his cup, in the vase, adjusting to the water temp.


----------



## Sarada

wow that's way too much...3 pellets a day is standard


----------



## FreshFishyWater

I love the tank set-ups xD Hopefully I will put some of mine up soon.


----------



## Ajones108

Starbright said:


> Omg Ajones I LOVE your tank (and betta of course)!!! All the colors match and it's so cute  Where did you get your gravel?


I got my gravel at PetSmart  It's Topfin brand.

And a new picture of my betta that I took only a few minutes ago, he's flaring up a storm today!


----------



## Lion Mom

He is so cool, Ajones - I just LOVE crown tails!


----------



## Ajones108

He has really filled out since I got him.


----------



## Lion Mom

Ajones108 said:


> He has really filled out since I got him.


:-D

So glad he is doing well for you - you were so NERVOUS at first!


----------



## Ajones108

Lion Mom said:


> :-D
> 
> So glad he is doing well for you - you were so NERVOUS at first!


I know! D: Now that I'm used to this whole water changing thing and he's used to it, and on good food, with a stable heater, and still alive, I'm so relieved. Haha.


----------



## tekno

I just got this Betta fish it's a red crown tail not sure if it's a male or female. The tank i got is a 1 1/2 gallon halogen marina cube tank kit. My buddy gave me a piece of his plant and says it helps keeping the tank clean and oxygen. 

I hope to get a 5g in the future and get a bit more fish. 

Here's some pics of the tank and fish:


----------



## balloon

I'm getting my Betta Fish tomorrow. I will show you how his/her home turns out!


----------



## Sarada

That is a half gallon tank, I made the mistake of buying a similar one when I got my first Betta. It will work for now but you must do daily water changes. I use mine as a hospital tank now that I have bigger.


----------



## Sarada

Oh and it's a boy! Congrats


----------



## rogue619

Rather proud of these two. Pumpkinhead has an orange and black halloween type theme to go with him. The rock cave is hand made.





























And Cloak and Daggers, my black crowntail, got a "winter wonderland/whiteout" theme to contrast with him.


----------



## tekno

i have a few questions 

-if i were to get a 5g w/ filter tank how much water changes would i have to do? 

-also, is it ok to use bottled water? would i still have to put the treatment to make the water safe? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarada

I do two water changes per week, about 50% each time with gravel vac. I'm sure you could do less then that if you wanted to. I also do a 100% once a month. 

Bottled water is not a great idea.


----------



## ThePearlFish

If bottled water is the water we drink from the tap when humans drink it, I doubt it is safe for the fish. 

I will post my last tank when I come home from school!


----------



## ThePearlFish

Okay this is my boy Spartan's tank


----------



## tekno

nice looking betta! 

I have a question should i feed my betta blood worms? i tried feeding him flakes would not eat them. I bought pellets, he eats them and spits it out. 

Thanks.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

tekno said:


> nice looking betta!
> 
> I have a question should i feed my betta blood worms? i tried feeding him flakes would not eat them. I bought pellets, he eats them and spits it out.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Bloodworms should only be fed as a treat as the ycause bloat and are fatty for the fish. Look at it as dessert for humans: you can't eat too much because its not good for you and will get you fat, but once in a while its ok to treat yourself to a sweet or two.


----------



## Sarada

Have you been soaking the pellets in water first?


----------



## Little Marlin

i would post a pic. but i dont have him yet.*BOOOOOOOOO *once i get his tank up and running i will take a pic.


----------



## tekno

should i soak the pellets first? ifso, for how long? Thanks.


----------



## Sarada

Yup...5 minutes or so should do.


----------



## Sicklidae

There is Aegir's happy little home =]


----------



## Sarada

looks good!


----------



## RandomFish

Sicklidae said:


> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n152/lymore/Fish and animals/DSCN2495.jpg
> 
> There is Aegir's happy little home =]


THAT. IS. AWESOME. So many places for Aegir to swim through and hide in and it just plain looks GREAT!

What are those purple flowery things??


----------



## kimotion

I posted in the Betta Pictures forum, but here's one of my pics:


----------



## balloon

Peekaboo's new home


----------



## bubblesthefish

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## kimotion

I love this! Gives a very cool, refreshing wintery fresh feeling!



rogue619 said:


> Rather proud of these two. Pumpkinhead has an orange and black halloween type theme to go with him. The rock cave is hand made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cloak and Daggers, my black crowntail, got a "winter wonderland/whiteout" theme to contrast with him.


----------



## Sicklidae

RandomFish said:


> THAT. IS. AWESOME. So many places for Aegir to swim through and hide in and it just plain looks GREAT!
> 
> What are those purple flowery things??


Thanks! :-D :-D
Yea, when I first put the plants in he was swimming all around, investigating, he seems so excited. He likes to go under the rocks too. He's a funny dude.

The purple things... erg. Those are "Purple Waffle Plants", Hemigraphis exotica. I got them today. 
1 - 2 years ago, I made a rule for myself: Never ever impulse buy a plant that I've never heard of. Well, I broke that rule today because that plant looked so awesome, and the store I was at was quite a bit of a trip for me, so I just snatched it up.
Turns out, its not even aquatic. It's a bog plant though, so at least I can keep it in there for a little while without worrying about it rotting, until I can find another suitable red/purple plant to take its place.


----------



## RandomFish

Sicklidae said:


> Thanks! :-D :-D
> Yea, when I first put the plants in he was swimming all around, investigating, he seems so excited. He likes to go under the rocks too. He's a funny dude.


Hehe, that's so cute. They really dig natural environments, don't they. I noticed that my bettas interact much more with real plants.



> The purple things... erg. Those are "Purple Waffle Plants", Hemigraphis exotica. I got them today.
> 1 - 2 years ago, I made a rule for myself: Never ever impulse buy a plant that I've never heard of. Well, I broke that rule today because that plant looked so awesome, and the store I was at was quite a bit of a trip for me, so I just snatched it up.
> Turns out, its not even aquatic. It's a bog plant though, so at least I can keep it in there for a little while without worrying about it rotting, until I can find another suitable red/purple plant to take its place.


Aw that's too bad.. they look great with the java fern. But they would also look lovely on their own.


----------



## Sicklidae

RandomFish said:


> Hehe, that's so cute. They really dig natural environments, don't they. I noticed that my bettas interact much more with real plants.


haha, I really dig the natural environments myself. My last tank was amazon black water, all my fish and plants were native to S. America. I loved it. My avatar is a pic of my two bolivian rams from that tank.




> Aw that's too bad.. they look great with the java fern. But they would also look lovely on their own.


Yea, I'm going to try to find something similar, if that is at all possible.


----------



## Lion Mom

Not the best picture in the world, but here is my "Princess" tank - or, as some have said, a "Diva" tank. :lol:


----------



## ThePearlFish

neat tank Lion Mom and Sicklidae! I too love the natural look of them


----------



## Lion Mom

Thanks. I should probably mention it is a 20 gal. with 9 "divas". 

Actually, they all seem to get along very well so far. Let's hope it continues!!!


----------



## Sicklidae

Oooh, nice tank Lion Mom :-D and nice fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tank, Lion Mom!!


----------



## LinuxTux37

Here's Sonic in his 2 gallon bowl And here's a closeup of Sonic Neptune (no pic) will be moving into a new tank tomorrow (no pic again :-( ) Gimmie some feedback!


----------



## LinuxTux37

whoops, reuploading


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> I got them at a store called BigAl's Aquarium Depot. If you don't have one near you and are comfortable with ordering online, you can possibly order them (I think they're there :S) at www.bigalsonline.com
> 
> Edit: And thank you for the compliment


OMG I LOVE YOU!!!! It's only a dollar!  I have the feeling this will make my hospital tank much more cheery! =]


----------



## LinuxTux37

Ok this one should work. Here is Sonic's 2 Gallon Bowl







And here is Sonic









Neptune is waiting for his home. What do you think of Sonic/Bowl?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Like the hedgehog! 

Well it's a nice bowl with great design, but it looks like that bamboo's real and it's rotting. =[

If you have bamboo in your tank it should either be fake, or only the roots should be in the water. It'll rot and foul your tank really quick. =[

LOVE the names btw. =]


----------



## LinuxTux37

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> If you have bamboo in your tank it should either be fake, or only the roots should be in the water. It'll rot and foul your tank really quick. =[


The bamboo is fine, its actually been like that in a (semi-stagnant) bowl for weeks. It's funny stuff, It actually bruises if you shake it around. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Josiee

My first tank  It's cycling atm, going to get a Betta in about a week. Any suggestions on decor etc? Its a 20L Arcadia Ark tank.


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Heres Alexander and his 5 gallon Hex! =] and him =]


----------



## newfiedragon

I'm cycling Helios's 3g tank right now, and I just couldn't stand seeing him in his little bowl while waiting for his new home anymore, so I went out and bought a 1.5g tank for him to hang out in while he's waiting. It'll also make a great hospital tank once he's in his new home.

Here's him in his bowl...









And here's his temporary tank, with and without flash...:-D

















And of course, a closer pic of his handsome self...


----------



## Sicklidae

Gorgeous betta!


----------



## doggyhog

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Miss W

Finally have pictures uploaded! 
Here's Percy's 5 gallon tank:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

LinuxTux37 said:


> The bamboo is fine, its actually been like that in a (semi-stagnant) bowl for weeks. It's funny stuff, It actually bruises if you shake it around. Thanks for the tip though, I'll keep an eye on it.


They bruise? Like bluenanas? 

EDIT: Sorry for the Chowder reference. going to bed now. =/

BTW Miss W I LOVE percy and his tank! <3


----------



## Miss W

Thanks! I'd say look at my avatar to see him, but it's not showing up. I have a few pics of him on my profile. Of course, I can never get one that shows how bright of a blue he really is. He's making bubbles right now along the edge of the tank.


----------



## Kokonoko

*Riddles 10g Tank*










Riddles Fish tank. The plant right next to his tail is real (bought buld from walmart) and there is also another buld at the right side of the tank as well. Hope it looks ok! >.<;


----------



## Sarada

Looks good


----------



## Miss W

I saw someones tank with 4 leaf clovers at the bottom last week. I haven't been able to find the picture since. I'd like to know where they got them. Anyone have a clue who's tank I'm thinking of?


----------



## RKbusy

Drakon's home, which I'm fairly sure is about 2 gallons? One of the issues with purchasing second-hand equipment, you're never too sure WHAT exactly it is...










Gorgeous Manny's home, which again, I'm not positive about capacity, but again, around 2 gallons.










He LOVES his shipwreck hide-out: ^_^









And finally, Helio's home. (There IS a lid, but I took it off to take a better picture)










I also UTTERLY FAILed at my goal of keeping my newest Value Village find EMPTY for a month >.<  I set it up... uh... 2 days after my initial promise!










NUUUUUUUU. I've been trying REALLY REALLY hard now to stay away from Big Al's... BUT, I work RIGHT NEXT to Big AL's... so... soo... I also happen to just know they're getting new betta in late next week. -__-

I fail.


----------



## Cutar

Alejandro's new home  Yes from Lady Gaga 

Let me know if its ok. I put the mini heater underneath the gravel. I believe its a little under 2 gallons


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

RKBusy your tanks are BEAUTIFUL!!!! <3 LOVE them! What kinds of plants are you using? I REALLY like those grassy looking plants! =]

Cutar: Your tank is so pretty! =D

If you're looking for a 2 gallon tank, why not get a big clear decorative glass jar or a Critter Tote/Kritter Keeper?

They're all around $9-$15 and since you already have gravel it wouldn't be much of a change. =] Plus you could cycle it.

Also I'd advise getting a different heater. A few users here on the forums found out that the hydor mini doesn't stop heating unless you unplug it. =[ A few fish have been cooked or nearly cooked. =[ ($30 in-store and about $15 here: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368)

I have the Marineland Stealth heater and it's a dream compared to my first heater! =]

Good heaters would be Marineland Stealth or the Hydor Theo. Both are adjustable and shatterproof =] The 25 watt heaters heat 2-10 gallons too. =]

I'm using a 2 gallon Herritage Hill jar by Mainstays that I picked up at Walmart (they're beside the glass cookie/candy jars that look like they belong in gas stations) for $9.75 (after tax). =]

Mine is a hospital jar so it's bare bottomed and unfiltered atm but I'm considering turning it into an actual permanent home if I get another betta. =]

Genie loves it. =]


----------



## Cutar

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> RKBusy your tanks are BEAUTIFUL!!!! <3 LOVE them! What kinds of plants are you using? I REALLY like those grassy looking plants! =]
> 
> Cutar: Your tank is so pretty! =D
> 
> If you're looking for a 2 gallon tank, why not get a big clear decorative glass jar or a Critter Tote/Kritter Keeper?
> 
> They're all around $9-$15 and since you already have gravel it wouldn't be much of a change. =] Plus you could cycle it.
> 
> Also I'd advise getting a different heater. A few users here on the forums found out that the hydor mini doesn't stop heating unless you unplug it. =[ A few fish have been cooked or nearly cooked. =[ ($30 in-store and about $15 here: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368)
> 
> I have the Marineland Stealth heater and it's a dream compared to my first heater! =]
> 
> Good heaters would be Marineland Stealth or the Hydor Theo. Both are adjustable and shatterproof =] The 25 watt heaters heat 2-10 gallons too. =]
> 
> I'm using a 2 gallon Herritage Hill jar by Mainstays that I picked up at Walmart (they're beside the glass cookie/candy jars that look like they belong in gas stations) for $9.75 (after tax). =]
> 
> Mine is a hospital jar so it's bare bottomed and unfiltered atm but I'm considering turning it into an actual permanent home if I get another betta. =]
> 
> Genie loves it. =]


I got this tank because my parents don't want a tank any bigger right now because of space.

The heater only keeps the temperature around 72 degrees so I am not sure about it over heating I dont really think its an issue.

Thanks a lot for replying!


----------



## newfiedragon

Miss W said:


> I saw someones tank with 4 leaf clovers at the bottom last week. I haven't been able to find the picture since. I'd like to know where they got them. Anyone have a clue who's tank I'm thinking of?


It might be my tank. There are some 4 leaf clovers in the decoration that came with the tank. The pic of the decoration is on page 135 of this post (it's currently in a different tank than the one it was purchased with).

The tank it came with is a Tetra 3 gallon kit that I got at Wal-Mart ($25 Canadian for the tank, light, and filter).


----------



## bettalover2033

ThePearlFish said:


> Okay this is my boy Spartan's tank


i dont see anything


----------



## RKbusy

Hehe. Thanks for the compliment.

Drakon's tank contained java fern, 2 Marimo balls, and some dwarf hairgrass... but I took out the hairgrass, because it wasn't looking too happy. I moved most of it to the new tank which is getting basically 12 hour light right now. It's already looking perkier. ^_^ To compensate, Drakon now has a very pretty Lutea plant.

Manny's tank contains 1 Marimo ball and java fern.

Helio's tank is just driftwood, Christmas moss and 1 Marimo ball.

The new tank... is... well... just the dwarf hairgrass and 1 Marimo ball.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

RKbusy said:


> Hehe. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Drakon's tank contained java fern, 2 Marimo balls, and some dwarf hairgrass... but I took out the hairgrass, because it wasn't looking too happy. I moved most of it to the new tank which is getting basically 12 hour light right now. It's already looking perkier. ^_^ To compensate, Drakon now has a very pretty Lutea plant.
> 
> Manny's tank contains 1 Marimo ball and java fern.
> 
> Helio's tank is just driftwood, Christmas moss and 1 Marimo ball.
> 
> The new tank... is... well... just the dwarf hairgrass and 1 Marimo ball.


Cool! =D So it's dwarf Hairgrass! =D I love it! Do you use any fertilizers? Also how do you keep your tanks lit? I was considering a Critter Tote but I don't know how to keep it lit. And also do you know if I can put any kind of wood in my tank or can it only be drift wood from the petstore?


----------



## Sicklidae

No, you can't use any kind of wood, it will rot. Driftwood is expensive for a reason :-(


----------



## SilverCaracal

Sicklidae said:


> No, you can't use any kind of wood, it will rot. Driftwood is expensive for a reason :-(


Can you get driftwood from any lps such as Petsmart?


----------



## Sicklidae

Not any, but a few do carry driftwood. One of the Petcos near me sells it, while the other near me does not. Petsmart, I've never seen them carry it. The places I see it the most are the stores that are exclusively a fish store, or one of the small pet stores that is really serious about fish. You can get it online too. I don't buy anything online though, I have no cards lol


----------



## Drift

I bought my driftwood from Petco, they where pieces in their tank and he told me 9-15$ for a small to medium sized piece and they ended up being 88 cents. Ha! I had to push the guy to sell them. I told him I already wanted mine water logged, I didn't want a rainbow rock, I didn't want to soak it for weeks to get most the tannin out. He realized soon after I knew what I wanted.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Aw man. =[ I was gonna dig up an awesome root and make a tree in an aquascape. =[

NICE Drift! Hope I can do that. So what kind of wood is drift wood exactly?


----------



## RKbusy

OHOH! Don't use any kind of wood in your tank! Back when I had no fish and was just working on a decorative jar with live water plants, I was lazy and used a tree branch that I had boiled to death and then dried out (baked). It STILL rotted. And it was GROSS. White Gooey stuff all over the place.

I got my driftwood from Big Al's, I think here they charge $4.99 per pound. I know that SOME PetSmarts will sell it. It's with the rest of the aquarium decorations, but it looks like shrink-wrapped chunks of brown stuff. And it is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. I'm also found it at small independent pet stores, and just random people online selling it.

I just use Flourish Excel (not everyday... even though the instructions say I should >.<). As for lighting... lol... just cheap second-hand store desk lamps with low wattage bulbs. It's not very pretty looking... nor is it very pro... And I STILL get lots of evaporation, so I'm usually topping off every tank every day.

Oh. And I should mention, during the summer, my lamps are also like... my heaters. As you can see from some of the pictures, when the temperature is already warm out, the lights keep the water at really consistent 80-ish degrees... You gotta watch out for nights though... and when winter comes...

It IS a little annoying with the critter totes that the lids are always so dark >.< I just make sure the lamp is pointed directly at that little clear spot in the middle of the tote. Either that, or it shines in sort of side-ways?

Oh gosh, I just revealed how incredibly amateur I am at all this...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Don't worry I wont use regular wood. XD Thus the disappointment. =[ XD LOL.

Cool! =] You don't sound amature at this! You sound like you took a lot of time thinking and planning this all out! =] 

I was thinking that's how I'd do it! =] I'll try to pick up a cheap desk lamp at walmart if I decide to get another tank! =] It's gonna be a challenge finding low watt fluorescent bulbs that;ll fit though! XD At least I've got a good idea of filters I can use and stuff. =]


----------



## Drift

I don't really think driftwood is any specific type of wood. A lot of the types they sell in stores are Malaysian tree roots. 
When I hear driftwood I think of the pieces of wood you find washed up on the river banks, those won't sink until they have been placed in the water for a long time, or "water-logged" as they call it. However, my boyfriend's dad has a piece he found kayaking he soaked for a long time and then screwed to a rock so it won't float up. Haha.
I would see if Petco would sell you a piece of theirs already in the tank. If you're cycling a tank it'll help with that since their tanks have been cycled for years and it'll have good bacteria on it. Just make sure none of their fish look sick. My Petco takes pretty good care of their fish and tank.


----------



## Miss W

newfiedragon said:


> It might be my tank. There are some 4 leaf clovers in the decoration that came with the tank. The pic of the decoration is on page 135 of this post (it's currently in a different tank than the one it was purchased with).
> 
> The tank it came with is a Tetra 3 gallon kit that I got at Wal-Mart ($25 Canadian for the tank, light, and filter).


I don't believe that was the decorations. Thanks for trying to help though!


----------



## ThePearlFish

bettalover2033 said:


> i dont see anything


ahh I deleted the pic cus I had so many pics and he passed away so I took apart his tank  sorry


----------



## Sicklidae

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I'll try to pick up a cheap desk lamp at walmart if I decide to get another tank! =] It's gonna be a challenge finding low watt fluorescent bulbs that;ll fit though! XD At least I've got a good idea of filters I can use and stuff. =]


Plants require a certain color temperature to thrive. You should look into getting bulbs with a color temperature of 5000K to 6500K (they tend to do better in the 6500K). 
You may also want to try mixing bulbs. Plants need red and blue light for photosynthesis, so you will want a bulb with quite a bit of red and blue light for your plants to grow. But, if you have just the red and blue wavelengths, it won't be quite as aesthetically pleasing. 
Green light will make your tank look brighter, but serves as no use to the plants.
So take a look at the spectrum chart on the box of the bulb.



Drift said:


> I don't really think driftwood is any specific type of wood.


It's special in that it won't rot like any old piece of wood you may find in your yard.
----

One of the Petcos near me always has dying fish, so be very careful to make sure the driftwood doesn't come out of water that has sick fish, and remember, usually many tanks at the pet store are linked together, so if the fish in the tank with the driftwood look fine, but the ones next to it aren't its a no-go.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

My 20 gallon long!


----------



## Cutar

Wow that tanks looks amazing. Every fish has plenty of decorations and its very clean!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Cutar said:


> Wow that tanks looks amazing. Every fish has plenty of decorations and its very clean!


Thank you!


----------



## Welsh

The first is of my male betta's 4 gallon, the 2nd is my 12 gallon sorority/community, its not as good as it used to be but i'm working on making it better


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY nice, Welsh!!!! 

Some may remember last week my 20 gal. Princess tank sprang a leak and I had to move them to the 38 gal. community tank. So far all is well & I sure hope it stays that way!! 

A couple pics so you can see how the girls are doing.


----------



## Welsh

Thankyou Lion Mom  Your diva tank is looking great, mine are monsters compared to them yours are tiny lol.Do you happen to know what the purple holly looking plant is called? lol


----------



## Lion Mom

Why thank you, Welsh! They are still fairly young so hopefully they will grow some. 

No idea on the plant except it's a phony bologna - LOL!!! I don't have enough live plants to fill all the tanks I have, so I fill in with silk ones.


----------



## Welsh

It looks real  most of the plants I have I grow in the 4 gallon and then snip them to put in other tanks, they always end up back in Clark Gable's tank though cause that has the best light and the only place they don't die lol. The only thing I am dreading is cleaning the gravel, the thought of taking everything out and then putting it all back in kills me lol.


----------



## Lion Mom

Thanks - I try to pick ones that look reasonably real. 

So far I have had good luck will pretty much all the plants I have purchased. Of course, I only get easy, low light, low tech plants!!! I'm more into the fish rather than the aquascaping, per se. Although, some of those types of tanks are absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Very nice tank Lion Mom! Watch that Angel though.. Sometimes they are aggressive towards bettas.


----------



## Lion Mom

Thank you!

I know - I love my angels, but they CAN be sassy at times!!! 

Believe me, I am watching that tank like a HAWK. Lots of hidey holes for the girls the angels are too big to get into, so I'm hoping that will help. 

To be honest, I am AMAZED I didn't lose anybody after adding NINE new fish all at once to that tank!!! Of course, adding an extra filter with seeded sponges probably helped a bunch - not to mention the extra water changes!!


----------



## doggyhog

Sounds good! You know what your doing.  Just making sure.


----------



## Lion Mom

doggyhog said:


> Sounds good! You know what your doing.  Just making sure.


Thanks - I try. :-D I also try to KEEP learning - that's important, IMO. I think when a person THINKS they know it all is when they run into trouble. 

Believe me, I was scared to death to put the girls in that tank, but I didn't have a choice. I sure as heck couldn't put them in with my African cichlids!!! 

The angels in that tank seem more interested in each other than any of the other fish - let's just hope it stays that way!


----------



## noenyu

RKbusy said:


> OHOH! Don't use any kind of wood in your tank! Back when I had no fish and was just working on a decorative jar with live water plants, I was lazy and used a tree branch that I had boiled to death and then dried out (baked). It STILL rotted. And it was GROSS. White Gooey stuff all over the place.
> 
> I got my driftwood from Big Al's, I think here they charge $4.99 per pound. I know that SOME PetSmarts will sell it. It's with the rest of the aquarium decorations, but it looks like shrink-wrapped chunks of brown stuff. And it is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. I'm also found it at small independent pet stores, and just random people online selling it.
> 
> I just use Flourish Excel (not everyday... even though the instructions say I should >.<). As for lighting... lol... just cheap second-hand store desk lamps with low wattage bulbs. It's not very pretty looking... nor is it very pro... And I STILL get lots of evaporation, so I'm usually topping off every tank every day.
> 
> Oh. And I should mention, during the summer, my lamps are also like... my heaters. As you can see from some of the pictures, when the temperature is already warm out, the lights keep the water at really consistent 80-ish degrees... You gotta watch out for nights though... and when winter comes...
> 
> It IS a little annoying with the critter totes that the lids are always so dark >.< I just make sure the lamp is pointed directly at that little clear spot in the middle of the tote. Either that, or it shines in sort of side-ways?
> 
> Oh gosh, I just revealed how incredibly amateur I am at all this...



Can driftwood found at the beach or a lake be used?


----------



## Sarada

I think it would float.


----------



## Drift

Yes, it would float. You can screw it to a rock or something heavy and bury it under your gravel. Make sure you sterilize it first though. I don't think beach driftwood would be the greatest idea due to the salt in it though.
We have some river driftwood in the 20g community tank downstairs. It's nail to a rock to keep it from floating to the top.


----------



## finnyfishy

Here's Finn's new tank.. Doing a fishless-cycle before I add him. 

http://tinypic.com/r/2192eu0/4

He's going to love it! :-D


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

finnyfishy said:


> Here's Finn's new tank.. Doing a fishless-cycle before I add him.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2192eu0/4
> 
> He's going to love it! :-D


:O My fish is named Finn too! He's a blue VT also.  If that tank is the Aqueon MiniBow (Im guessing 2.5) Its awesome. I have the 5.0 and my Finn loves it. Just need to baffle the filter a little cause it pushed him around. Not sure if you need to though. If you do, buy Aquarium foam and cut it so it can fit in the outake (the pipe thing in the water) so that the slits are covered by the sponge. That way his fins wont get sucked in either(which also happened to my boy). The sponge also provides a place where good abcteria will grow on so its a triple bonus.


----------



## finnyfishy

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> :O My fish is named Finn too! He's a blue VT also.  If that tank is the Aqueon MiniBow (Im guessing 2.5) Its awesome. I have the 5.0 and my Finn loves it. Just need to baffle the filter a little cause it pushed him around. Not sure if you need to though. If you do, buy Aquarium foam and cut it so it can fit in the outake (the pipe thing in the water) so that the slits are covered by the sponge. That way his fins wont get sucked in either(which also happened to my boy). The sponge also provides a place where good abcteria will grow on so its a triple bonus.



:O AWESOME! Well his whole name is Finny Fishy - I wanted to name him Finn and my boyfriend wanted to name him Fishy so we compromised, but when he's not listening I call him Finn 

Thats exactly what his tank is. I do need a baffle, he gets banged around. He's in the MiniBow 1 right now.. some "smart guy" at the petstore said it was PERFECT!.. wrong. He is not that happy with me. I tried the plastic bottle method for the night but the top wouldn't fit back on and baffle the water at the same time, so it's unplugged for now.

Thanks for the baffle tip! I was about to do a post search on it.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Lol! Gawsh boyfriends and OUR fish...My boyfriend wanted to name my fish Sam after himself because he said if I didn't he wouldn't accept it as his own (he thinks its like our son or something). lol. So now everytime he looks at Finn he's like "He's mocking me..." with this really serious face. Finn flares at him ALL the time it's hilarious. Apparently they don't like eachother. lol

As for the tank, I know what you mean. An employee told me that I don't need a big 5G for my fish all I needed was the like a .25G Zen thing that was "made for Betta's". When I told her I was gonna take the 5 she looked at me like, you're messed. lol But w.e. When I went I was going to get the MiniBow2.5 but they didnt have it and the prices were all screwed up at the store. Thank God they match the prices. Apparently on the net it said the 5.0 was 29.99 not 69.99 so that's what I got.  So now you're stuck with 2 tanks. lol You can use the 1G as a hospital tank in case Finn gets sick *knocks on wood*


----------



## Alex09

This is Gabe (short for Gabriel). He's a delta that was mis-labeled as a Half-moon at petco. He's camera shy :/


----------



## Little Marlin

Chicklet said:


> View attachment 1501


i have that same stone hide-out, the one with the plants attatched!!:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

Alex09 said:


> This is Gabe (short for Gabriel). He's a delta that was mis-labeled as a Half-moon at petco. He's camera shy :/




hes a really pretty butterfly i want a plakat butterfly


----------



## JB5

I think I finally got it. 
My tank has gone through alot of change since I first got it back in march but I think I am done changing it. the best part is the main piece of wood lifts out without disrupting the plants so I can vac the substrate. So anyways thought I would post a pic to see what you all think.








I can now focus more attention on the new tank I am setting up. (Why didn't someone tell me this was addictive before I started


----------



## doggyhog

Oh my GOSH your tank is stunning! I mean it too! Gorgeous.


----------



## Sarada

Love it...where did you get that driftwood? It's huge!


----------



## ThePearlFish

doggyhog said:


> Oh my GOSH your tank is stunning! I mean it too! Gorgeous.



i agree 100% with this! I wish my tanks could look that good JB5!


----------



## Lion Mom

I absolutely LOVE that tank!!!!


----------



## JB5

Thanks for the compliments everyone. 

Sarada, its acutally two pieces of drift. They were from another tank I had years ago. Found them at a lps here.


----------



## tico33135

this is my betta fish sillybob in his five gallon tank soon i am going to bu a female cambodian to breed him with.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Cute tank, and awesome looking betta!


----------



## Drift

JB5, your tank is gorgeous! What all plants do you have in there? And it's the 6 gallon long right?


----------



## JB5

Drift said:


> JB5, your tank is gorgeous! What all plants do you have in there? And it's the 6 gallon long right?


Thanks. Yeah, thats a 6 gal long. I have a couple anubias, java ferns and a sword (forget which kind) and two grass type, (again forget what kind)


----------



## Drift

JB5 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, thats a 6 gal long. I have a couple anubias, java ferns and a sword (forget which kind) and two grass type, (again forget what kind)


Thanks, was wondering what type of grass. I'll look it up.


----------



## Sarada

I had to divide my 5 gallon tanks for now to house the girls I am splitting up. She got over once already...so I lowered the water a bit.


----------



## Welsh

Sarada said:


> I had to divide my 5 gallon tanks for now to house the girls I am splitting up. She got over once already...so I lowered the water a bit.


That 5 gall look huge


----------



## Sarada

Nah my fish are just little


----------



## Sarada

I think Moe thinks he's gonna get some...


----------



## Bustyrucket

Temporary setup until I can get some new substrate and live plants, there's too many to choose from :-D









JBJ Picotope w/ included light and filter
Hydor theo 25watt @ 79F
Absolutely perfect for the corner of my desk.


----------



## sebamd

*Chelle's now temporary 2.5G*

*Well, was gonna be her home for a while but given that I found a great offer on a 10G with filter, hood, light and heater, and also because I NEEDED to rescue Chiki from the evil Petsmart at northern Bethesda, MD, it is now her temporary home till my future sorority house opens (Tank cycles )*


----------



## Cassandra90

Hi! I am new here. Just wanted to introduce myself. I have one male betta, my first one. I have had him for over a year. Not to sure what species he is. 

On the other hand I do have a 55 gallon fresh water tropical tank.

Contains:
2 Gourami
2 Kissing Fish
6 Neon Tetras
6 Glow Light Tetras
1 Peacock eel
2 Guppies
4 Red Minor Tetras
3 Black Phantom Tetras
1 Golden Killi Fish
3 Buneos Aires Tetras
1 Giant Diano
1 Rubber Lip Pelco
2 Angel Fish


----------



## artist4life

nice tanks


----------



## xswornxoffxjello

*My bettas' homes*

Here is Draco's 10 gallon; Promise's 5 gallon; then my sorority tank; and last but not least, Poseidon's 3 gallon.  The only one missing is Edmund's since I forgot to take one of his.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

WOW! =D Great tanks guys!!! =D Bustyrucket your tank desk and betta are BEAUTIFUL!!!! <3

I just re-designed Genie's hospital tank so I'll take pics tomorrow! =]


----------



## luv2run21

_Im so excited to get my new betta some of the tank ideas are awesome!!_


----------



## proz03

*Sriratcha's home*

Hes a red and aqua crowntail (workin on getting him a heater


----------



## Lincoln

*Tiepolo's home*

Great tanks/decorations and beautiful happy bettas!!!!
Inspiring!

We basically had to quickly get some stuff for our male royal blue betta,
and it might not be the best combination of silk-plants/decoration/gravel :shock:
(there's no real color theme and we'd love to set a theme),
but he's happy :-D

Here is Tiepolo's castle (5 gallon, with filter and light):










And a close up portrait of the king himself:








:tongue:


----------



## Jayy

Nice tank!!! I love those colorful plants!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

5 hex "theme" tank. With Crusoe, Friday, and the shipreck!


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY, VERY cool!!! LOVE "Friday" - LOL!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Lion Mom said:


> VERY, VERY cool!!! LOVE "Friday" - LOL!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## prettylittlefishy

Friday is cool.


----------



## Jupiter

My 10 gallon. Excuse the light, normally I keep the blinds down...










No name's side:










Othello's side:


----------



## UrsMyrick

How do you post a picture? I have pictures that I've uploaded on my quarium log but I can't figure this out.


----------



## Sarada

There is an icon above where you type that you have to click on and insert a link. So your photo has to be uploaded to the net using something like photobucket.


----------



## UrsMyrick




----------



## UrsMyrick

*Jasper's Mew Home*


----------



## Sarada

Looks great


----------



## Jayy

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## UrsMyrick

Thanks! I think he likes it a lot better than the tiny bowl at the pet store!


----------



## UrsMyrick

JB5 said:


> I think I finally got it.
> My tank has gone through alot of change since I first got it back in march but I think I am done changing it. the best part is the main piece of wood lifts out without disrupting the plants so I can vac the substrate. So anyways thought I would post a pic to see what you all think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now focus more attention on the new tank I am setting up. (Why didn't someone tell me this was addictive before I started


Your tank is beautiful. I'm feeling a little jealous!


----------



## kanyewest

This is my first betta...I have changed his tank decor like 5 times, but i think I like it now haha. You all have awesome tanks. I wish I could find some more cool decor.


----------



## UrsMyrick

Hey KanyeWest your tank is really cool. It sort of has an island feel to it. LOVE the palm trees!


----------



## kanyewest

UrsMyrick said:


> Hey KanyeWest your tank is really cool. It sort of has an island feel to it. LOVE the palm trees!


 
Thanks! So is yours...I love that cave...I wanted a natural theme SO bad, but I couldn't find anything cool like that! And a red betta is my dream betta....rofl


----------



## JB5

UrsMyrick said:


> Your tank is beautiful. I'm feeling a little jealous!


Thanks. I really like the look of Jaspers new tank. I am sure he is a happy camper. Are all those real plants?


----------



## mustangluvr

*Alcon's Tank*

It's a bit bare yet but plants should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## UrsMyrick

JB5 said:


> Thanks. I really like the look of Jaspers new tank. I am sure he is a happy camper. Are all those real plants?


I have four live plants anubias, a sword plant, and I think its called Hornwart. The other plant I'm not sure of and I have two fake plants. I really like a planted aquarium. I was hoping that it would clear out all of my amonia but no luck. So still doing frequent water changes like 50%. This weekend I will probably do a 100% water change to try to knock it out entirely.


----------



## betta99

i like jasper's new home. it looks nice and roomy


----------



## kanyewest

Oh water changes. If I didn't like redecorating so much they would bother me....everyone told me with a 2.5 gallon I'd have to do one 100% once a week, but I have ended up having to do them every 4 or 5 days. If a larger tank and cycling didn't seem so intimidating I'd probably try it.


----------



## Bustyrucket

Finally went planted. I ended up using EcoComplete, Amazon Swords, Hagen CO2 Diffuser, and added 4 cherry shrimp for good housekeeping. I'm going to add something for ground cover in the foreground but I've yet to make up my mind. 

This is about 3 days in.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Lovely tank!


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY nice tank & betta! 

Have to ask, though, aren't you afraid he will hurt himself on that lava rock? I have some of those in my cichlid tanks and I know they are ROUGH!!!


----------



## blaisewilson

This is my little 1 gallon with a female betta and a mystery snail.










Hopefully the picture works (fingers crossed)


----------



## blaisewilson

let me try again








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## vanish3d

Hi guys this is my very first tank and i'd like to show everybody the pictures! sorry for the quality.


----------



## vanish3d

Also i am going to upload photos of my beta when hes awake


----------



## anglnarnld

Should I get a bigger tank?? Im thinking about it... If I do Im gonna add a plant defiantly!! Im thinking about it cuz all it usually does is just swim back and fourth and sometimes it looks like he i trying to get out... So should i get a bigger one??
http://s840.photobucket.com/albums/zz329/anglnarnld/?action=view&current=Image.jpg


----------



## Sarada

If you can afford it....yes...keep this as a hospital tank.


----------



## marbledplakat

Sorority Tank


----------



## anglnarnld

Well what tank should I get then??


----------



## vanish3d

this is my brand new tank without a fish im just cycling my tank atm  its 25litres.
is there any other fish i could put with my betta? or would my tank be to small i do plan on getting live plants.


----------



## zelilaa

Sarada said:


> I think Moe thinks he's gonna get some...


Holy crow! you stole my fishy!! OMG LOL. The betta on the right looks EXACTLY like mine! Like... freaking IDENTICAL. Im loooking at my fishy now and at the computer screen and im like... "woah"


----------



## zelilaa

It took me 3 days to read through EVERY page of this thread. I am now very proud of myself, and stuffed with design ideas!


----------



## Sarada

lol does he have the same freckle on top? And when he flares it looks like he is wearing a bow tie.


----------



## Sarada

vanish3d said:


> this is my brand new tank without a fish im just cycling my tank atm  its 25litres.
> is there any other fish i could put with my betta? or would my tank be to small i do plan on getting live plants.


I would suggest not adding any tank mates...other then maybe a mystery snail. You could add 3 cory's but would be near over stocked.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

I bought yesterday this huge 5g. tank, originally it was a bigger home for Tex, but I decided to upgrade Jet and put him in the 5g. instead. And Tex is in the 2.5g.

But now I'm stumped for decorations, all it has right now is natural colored rocks, a bone dino head and two plants. 
I wanna stick with the natural theme if at all posible, think bone's, dino fossils stuff like that.

I thought u guys could give me idea's on how to decorate.

Thankx in advance!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Sarada said:


> lol does he have the same freckle on top? And when he flares it looks like he is wearing a bow tie.


LOL Thats cutee.


----------



## mustangluvr

*Tank Updates! How does it look?*

Plants arrived in good form and thriving. The baby tears plant is already starting to spread on tank floor. Alcon loves his new resting areas and has been practicing his bubble skills since plants have been added. Can you spot him?

How does it look?

Next I will be adding a cherry shrimp to be the built in vacuum. :mrgreen:


----------



## Welsh

Aww that looks lovely  is that red ludwigia? yours looks amazing, mine has all black spots and holes from Blodwyn my pesky mystery snail lol


----------



## zelilaa

Sarada said:


> lol does he have the same freckle on top? And when he flares it looks like he is wearing a bow tie.


=( no freckle... but theres a bow tie! Does urs have a pinkish line right where the back tail meets the body?


----------



## mustangluvr

Thank you!  Its a Red Star-Ludwigia. I order my plants from http://www.aquariumplants.com/ they have a huge selection, prices are right and the shipping is quite a bit cheaper than other sites. Not to mention they send big bundles..I had enough left over ludwigia and green temple to stock a ten gal tank!


----------



## UrsMyrick

mustangluvr said:


> Plants arrived in good form and thriving. The baby tears plant is already starting to spread on tank floor. Alcon loves his new resting areas and has been practicing his bubble skills since plants have been added. Can you spot him?
> 
> How does it look?
> 
> Next I will be adding a cherry shrimp to be the built in vacuum. :mrgreen:


He looks like he's loving the new plants. He is a really pretty fish! Its a really nice set up. Are those baby tears a pretty easy (low tech) plant to keep? I would love to add some ground cover to my tank.


----------



## anglnarnld

I love your tank!!!


----------



## anglnarnld

Where did you get it??


----------



## Sarada

zelilaa said:


> =( no freckle... but theres a bow tie! Does urs have a pinkish line right where the back tail meets the body?



kinda...you can see his blood vessels and one runs along there.


----------



## Sarada

Your tank looks nice, I like natural stuff.


----------



## mustangluvr

anglnarnld said:


> I love your tank!!!


 
If you are asking about my tank I got it thru http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/. Marine Depot also carries it and shipping is normally a couple bucks cheaper. It's JBJ Picotope 3 gal.

Thanks for the compliments! :-D


----------



## zelilaa

Sarada said:


> kinda...you can see his blood vessels and one runs along there.


haha WOW. what type of tail is he?? lol were like investigating similarities :3


----------



## BettaGirl290

akjadestar said:


> That happened to my betta a few days ago as well . My dad broke open the pot with some pliars. My betta was laying in a sort of coma for a couple days but today he got up and he's better. Yes, plug the holes or make the gravel over top of it . Believe me, I had thought about the holes too but I thought it was a long shot, and I regret it, my betta has missing scales now..
> 
> anyhoww I'll upload some pictures later. maybe after I rearrange the tank tomorrow. also the photo uploader isn't working


OMG I LOVVVVVVVVVE MY BLACK CAT!!! his name is doorknob, but my dad said we have to put him outside....


----------



## AquaWarrior

very nice betta fish tanks


----------



## anglnarnld

Sarada said:


> I would suggest not adding any tank mates...other then maybe a mystery snail. You could add 3 cory's but would be near over stocked.


How much was this tank?? I want it!! Lol


----------



## CodeRed

haha, I feel a bit behind, but I'm SO glad this is finally a sticky ^_^

Anywho, here's my new divided 10. Not much yet, but with some more plants and gravel and such, it could look pretty nice.... Someday I hope to have real plants in it ^_^


----------



## prettylittlefishy

Nice tanks.


----------



## MustardGas

My tank as of five minutes ago.. empty ):

Poor Roscoe and Toothless. I miss my boys ):


----------



## anglnarnld

How many gallons is that??


----------



## MustardGas

anglnarnld said:


> How many gallons is that??


 
If you're talking about mine, it's a 10 gallon.


----------



## anglnarnld

Dang!! Lol how much was it?? And what did it come with??


----------



## Alex09

Very nice tank. What kind of plants do you have in there? I think I see a Java fern...


----------



## betta99

i love all these tanks.


----------



## Aluyasha

*My Red Veil Tail Betta, Abacus, in his 5 gal. tank (and his buddy the giant ramshorn snail, Ramses):






*


----------



## MustardGas

anglnarnld said:


> Dang!! Lol how much was it?? And what did it come with??


 
It was $40 at Walmart and it came with the tank/hood, filter, cartridge, some sample food and conditioner, aaaand I think that's it.



> Very nice tank. What kind of plants do you have in there? I think I see a Java fern...


I have Java Fern, Echinodorus something, Hygrophila Siamensis (I think that's what it's called..), a little Amazon Sword, Corkscrew Val, and some duckweed.


----------



## betta99

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


i like the "i prefer to live alone" sign


----------



## shell85

here's my lil guy's tank not all that fabulous


----------



## StacyK

Here's my new Betta Tank. I've got a Halfmoon King Male Betta in it. I'll have better pictures tonight with all the house lights off and no sunlight to contend with.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquariums/photos/d482fbdf8500f352655c4edd82149095_full.jpg


----------



## Welsh

This tank is far from bein finished but here it is....










Ignore the date , I haven't set the camera lol


----------



## Alex09

Are those beer bottles? lol


----------



## ReyesBetta

Alex09 said:


> Are those beer bottles? lol


Lol I was wondering the same thing, but it still looks really nice!!  Actually thinking about doing that now, if you don't mind. But I'm 13 so I gotta find someone else to drink the beer lol. My mom and grandma don't drink and my grandpa only occasionally has a *can*. But I LOVE the look!!


----------



## Welsh

ReyesBetta said:


> Lol I was wondering the same thing, but it still looks really nice!!  Actually thinking about doing that now, if you don't mind. But I'm 13 so I gotta find someone else to drink the beer lol. My mom and grandma don't drink and my grandpa only occasionally has a *can*. But I LOVE the look!!


I'm glad i'm not encouraging under age drinking  

Yup they are beer bottles  I had to take the driftwood out because it had java moss attached and as I was treating the tank with aquarium salt I wasn't sure whether the moss would die, anyway, I needed a quick soloution to keep my boy happy and stop him from biting his tail through the treatment and thats when I saw the two empty beer bottles  I cleaned them up nicely, added water and then sealed with aquarium sealant  I woke the next day to find the biggest bubble-nest I have ever seen him do I was so proud


----------



## weluvbettas

Welsh you havent been drinking over the tank again have you?? (gives you stern look) lol


----------



## Welsh

Lol, ohhh you are a funny bugger 

I am however finishing up a bottle of rose which has a unique shape so im considering which tank to put it in lol but yeah for the youngsters around the forum, if you like the idea of using beer bottles, etc in your tanks then please ask a family member or neighbour for their empty bottles, please do not drink the alcohol yourself


----------



## rejohnson53

I like that beer bottle idea Welsh. Very creative. Does anyone ever swim in there to check it out and get stuck?

This is my newly planted tank. What do you guys think?


----------



## anglnarnld

rejohnson53 said:


> I like that beer bottle idea Welsh. Very creative. Does anyone ever swim in there to check it out and get stuck?
> 
> This is my newly planted tank. What do you guys think?


Love it!!!!!!! )) Haha howmany gallons is it??? I want your tank!! DD


----------



## Lion Mom

BEAUTIFUL, rejohnson!!!! Just BEAUTIFUL! 

And Welsh - quit drinkin' over the tank!!! LOL!


----------



## rejohnson53

anglnarnld said:


> Love it!!!!!!! )) Haha howmany gallons is it??? I want your tank!! DD


Thank you! It's a 3 gal, but it only holds 2.5 gal of actual water after all the plants and stuff have been added. I got it on sale at Pet Supermarket about a year ago .


----------



## c4talys7

This is Link's tank, I just got him a couple days ago and transferred him into this tank just yesterday. Can anyone give me advice on if this is a good home for him? I would be willing to track down a 5gal somewhere but being a college student it could take some time.


----------



## Welsh

rejohnson53 said:


> I like that beer bottle idea Welsh. Very creative. Does anyone ever swim in there to check it out and get stuck?
> 
> This is my newly planted tank. What do you guys think?


No no I sealed the holes with aquarium sealant, which took a while because I sealed them up without putting water in them first lol so then I had to unseal them and wait another few hours for the sealant to dry again lol Thankfully it was a very warm day  

Love the tank btw


----------



## puppyrjjkm

c4talys7 said:


> This is Link's tank, I just got him a couple days ago and transferred him into this tank just yesterday. Can anyone give me advice on if this is a good home for him? I would be willing to track down a 5gal somewhere but being a college student it could take some time.


Walmart has a perfect 5 gallon that comes with filter, hood, and light, just have to get a heater. Only for like $25! :-D


----------



## Cutar

This is my new 5 gallon. Home to Fuji my beautiful CT male and Alejandro my gorgeous VT. There is a 75 submersible heater as well as a tetra whisper 10. Alejandro is on the right and Fuji is hiding like the shy little boy he is in his little log hide


----------



## c4talys7

puppyrjjkm said:


> Walmart has a perfect 5 gallon that comes with filter, hood, and light, just have to get a heater. Only for like $25! :-D


Awesome, thank you! I'll look into that when I get a break from classes.


----------



## TharBePirates

My roommate's new friend, Jeffery, and his 2 gal homemade cookie jar tank.









Might swap his cup out for a little cave or something and add another plant, he acts like the cup is a bit too big for hiding. He loves his space though, and oddly enough he LOVES being in the middle of the kitchen table. He was originally on our bookshelf and he started sulking lol.


----------



## Cutar

No comments on mine


----------



## zelilaa

I love the 5 gallon you have Cutar! I've always wanted a five gallon. *pout* All i have is a tank half that size.


----------



## UrsMyrick

c4talys7 said:


> This is Link's tank, I just got him a couple days ago and transferred him into this tank just yesterday. Can anyone give me advice on if this is a good home for him? I would be willing to track down a 5gal somewhere but being a college student it could take some time.


That's a really neat tank. How big is it? Does he have a hiding spot or does he just chill out on the leaves?


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

My sister has the same tank as you UrsMyrick. It's those zen tanks or something...do you have the .8G or the bigger one?


----------



## Welsh

Lion Mom said:


> And Welsh - quit drinkin' over the tank!!! LOL!


Haha, I can't. I just love looking at my little guy so much lol 

Well, this is my once again re-decorated 12 gallon, Im just never happy lol
The glass thing in the back is a wine bottle  I wanted to see what it looked like and haven't yet sealed it with sealant so thats why it looks pretty weird lol and I'm sorry about the low water level, I was just too lazy to walk back downstairs for an extra bucket after my water change earlier haha.


----------



## weluvbettas

Your tank looks great!!!!!


----------



## Welsh

weluvbettas said:


> Your tank looks great!!!!!


Diolch yn Fawr :lol:


----------



## Alex09

Update! Now has driftwood, new higrophila plants, and some emmersed plants (the ones with just the roots in the water) - a cutting of Pothos, and an arrowhead plant. Still not done with it, I want to have a riparium look so I will probably be adding a peace lily and a spider plant as well. Maybe another java fern for the underwater part. Also bought some lily bulbs. Right now they're in another container. I hope they sprout! My tank just looks stunning from around 10AM to 5PM as shafts of sunlight pass through my shutters and pierce the water... Its amazing! These pics dont give it much justice. Oh as for my little guy, well he used to be camera shy but now he's just curious. Hes probably wondering if the camera im holding is a box of food...lol


----------



## Welsh

Alex09 said:


> Update! Now has driftwood, new higrophila plants, and some emmersed plants (the ones with just the roots in the water) - a cutting of Pothos, and an arrowhead plant. Still not done with it, I want to have a riparium look so I will probably be adding a peace lily and a spider plant as well. Maybe another java fern for the underwater part. Also bought some lily bulbs. Right now they're in another container. I hope they sprout! My tank just looks stunning from around 10AM to 5PM as shafts of sunlight pass through my shutters and pierce the water... Its amazing! These pics dont give it much justice.


How well does the desklamp work? I can't get hold of a hood for my tank which means I can't have a light and i'v been thinking about using a lamp but im not sure how much good it will do, do you use a certain bulb?


----------



## Alex09

Well until today the only live plants i had in there were java fern and a cutting of pothos. Both are still alive and both can tolerate low light levels. The bulb is just a $5 flourescent 13w daylight (6500k) bulb I purchased at a grocery store.


----------



## Welsh

I did not know you can get 6500K bulbs at a food shop, definately getting me a lamp lol


----------



## Alex09

Yup heres the one I have. Oh and its 15w not 13w - my mistake
http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Energy-Efficient/Energy-Smart-Daylight-6500K-General-Purpose-Bulb/ID=prod4118088-product?V=G&ec=frgl_&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku4116958


----------



## Lion Mom

It looks GREAT, Welsh!!! 

You and your beer & wine bottles - sheesh!!! LOL!


----------



## Lion Mom

Alex, that looks WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## zelilaa

fab tanks yall!


----------



## sdg30064

Here is my female tank: Left belongs to Solar(My Betta) and the Right belongs to Guppie(My 2yr old's Betta)


----------



## nochoramet

My newly renovated tank. Here is a pic of it before, and after. Before it was when I only had 3 sections, so it's not as crowded, but I really like the after.


----------



## Cutar

How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## nochoramet

It's a 10g


----------



## BeccaBoo

Wow, everyone has such beautiful tanks!

Here is my guy's 2.5 gallon home. He loves to swim through and hide in the eiffel tower.


----------



## sdg30064

Fire in his new 2.5 gal home:


----------



## Lion Mom

I LOVE Fire's tent - that is so CUTE!!!! Where in the heck did you find that?


----------



## sdg30064

Our local Petsmart carries it cost like $6

the tank will eventualy be filtered and heated, but im still reasearching whats the best for size and money for the filter and the heater in my 10 gal never turns on, of course im in southern SC about 45 mins from savannah ga and this town is an inner island.


----------



## Lion Mom

I just bought two 25 watt Jebo heaters from this guy on Ebay & so far they are working GREAT - I thought the price was reasonable & the shipping was FAST!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...703351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3042wt_989


----------



## sidfishus

*HI!!!!!!!*

I'm new to betta and I just got a neon red Crowntail betta named Sid Fishous (if you like The Sex Pistols you'll get the joke) could you give me some ideaas he has a 1 g tank withe gravel and a NO FISHING sign thank you!


----------



## Chibi Love

*My wonderful Suki!*

This is my fist Betta Suki. I have only had him for about a week, but he had gained all my love. I love Suki so much!


----------



## Euphie101

@ Chibi He's an amazing color and very pretty!!


----------



## TharBePirates

My 2.5 gal, live planted tank is finally done!

This is Gyarados the dragon's pad.


----------



## Welsh

Awww thats soo cute, it looks lovely


----------



## UrsMyrick

Looks great TharBePriates! Looks like he made the trip home ok!


----------



## meeka

BeccaBoo said:


> Wow, everyone has such beautiful tanks!
> 
> Here is my guy's 2.5 gallon home. He loves to swim through and hide in the eiffel tower.


Your little tank is so sweet.
Im loving the Eiffel Tower !!


----------



## sidfishus

Starbright said:


> Both 2.5 gallon tanks
> I redesigned this one from an earlier post:
> (He got bigger and more colorful! )
> His original name is Starbright but I'm still searching for a name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my newest addition  Such a cutie!
> I read in a way earlier post that someone's going to name their female betta Pebbles and I thought that was so adorable... So I kinda stole it! Her name is Pebbles ^o^d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbles loves her marble :3


What type of betta is marbles I want one shes beutiful!!!


----------



## sidfishus

sidfishus said:


> What type of betta is marbles I want one shes beutiful!!!


 I mean Pebbles lol


----------



## MamaKat

Our 5 gallon tank. Have live plant bulbs that I hope grow they they should. Over time I'd like to replace all the fake plants with live plants.










ETA: It's weird that you can see the blue on the thermometer in the picture but the whole strip looks black to me.


----------



## Alex09

Be careful with those plastic plants. Especially the bottom base part thats sticking out. It looks like it could snag a bettas fins. As for the plant bulbs its a hit or miss. Some sprout some dont. Some people say that the ones that DO sprout grow like weeds. And they'll probably need light as well as ambient room light wont be enough.


----------



## CARDHOLDER37

Hi I need help fast getting a Fish today, my first one. My tank is a 2 gallon tank , is that ok ??? and what should i name him ????


----------



## BeccaBoo

Thanks meeka!:lol:

You're not the only one loving the eiffel tower, my betta loves it too. Since that picture, I've rearranged the tank and put the eiffel tower on the other side. It looks nicer there.

I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MamaKat

Alex09 said:


> Be careful with those plastic plants. Especially the bottom base part thats sticking out. It looks like it could snag a bettas fins. As for the plant bulbs its a hit or miss. Some sprout some dont. Some people say that the ones that DO sprout grow like weeds. And they'll probably need light as well as ambient room light wont be enough.


You must have a good eye because I thought I had them all covered and only upon close inspection did I notice a slight edge off the one in front so I covered it well. The tank has a light or do you mean like a special plant light?


----------



## sdg30064

Made a few renovations to my tanks( added a few plants to help fight the ammonia levels)


----------



## Alex09

I dont know if its the glare or what but that tank looks cloudy!

Wohoo! I got a filter. And i baffled it to since its in my room and I like it quiet. With the baffle the filter is pretty much completely silent. Only downside was that i had to raise the waterlevel to get it to work properly. Will also be getting a few corycats soon (hopefully tomorrow). Hope it works out! Will post pics of them when I get them. My bro thinks im going over the top with all the fish stuff  yea right...


----------



## ashleyy

sdg30064 said:


> Made a few renovations to my tanks( added a few plants to help fight the ammonia levels)


do your bettas use the little betta hammock? 
i thought about getting it but I just couldn't see mine actually using it haha


----------



## sdg30064

my wife said she had seen them use it a couple time, I have only seen them hover and hide around it.


----------



## Lion Mom

That is a VERY pretty Betta, Alex!!!!


----------



## Alex09

More like spoiled  If I hold a bloodworm above the water he'll jump out and grab it. Ill try to get a vid of that sometime. On the days i feed him bloodworms I have to feed him his pellets first. If i give him a bloodworm first he will spit out the pellets, give me _that_ face and and make me give him another worm. LOL.


----------



## zelilaa

lol theres no new posts on this threadd!!!! *BUMP* hee hee. i just cant wait for my camera to work so i can unpload a pic of my awesome tank XD


----------



## ashleyy

This is my 2.5 gallon Critter Keeper. He seems to really like it :]


----------



## Cutar

Nice tank looks good


----------



## Fire Cush

were do i go to post a picture


----------



## ashleyy

Fire Cush said:


> were do i go to post a picture


you need to upload your photo to a site like photobucket.com it is free

once you have uploaded your picture, save it and then you can 'copy' the "direct link" to the picture.

then, in a post click on the icon that look like a mountain with the sun with a yellow background on the text edit tool bar and insert the copied link into that and click okay :]


----------



## KukaaKatchou

This is the end of day 2 as a betta owner. This is a picture of Samurai's home. When I do the water change I will unclump the plants and try to anchor them better. Picture taken with cell phone as hubby went on a trip with the camera.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Maxx in his new eclipse 3*


IMG_1202 by erick joe, on Flickr :blueyay:


----------



## BettaFishFan

I'll post a picture of my tank after I buy myself a Betta. I'll also have to see if my brother will allow me to use his camera.


----------



## Lilpeanut

Here's my big meanie betta's (who doesn't want any "friends") tank, lol.



Here's my lil' beast up close-n-personal. 
http://img814.imageshack.us/i/beast2.jpg/




These pics were taken with my camera phone, so they're not very clear. He loves his jugs decorations, and likes to swim through them and hide in them.


----------



## Lilpeanut

Wow, gorgeous tank, ashleyALE!


----------



## Lilpeanut

Just thought I'd post pics to show him going through one of his jugs.




See him poking his head out of the top of the jug here?


----------



## weluvbettas

He's like hide!!! from the person with the flashing thing!! lol


----------



## nochoramet

Aww I love that last pic of him


----------



## Lilpeanut

Weluvbettas, there was no flash used in taking these pics. 

Thanks, nochoramet.


----------



## Lion Mom

What a GOOD looking boy!!! Nice tank, too.


----------



## KukaaKatchou

Everyone's pictures are fantastic! If any of you know plants, could you check my pics in the Mystery Plants post and help me identify them? I don't even know if they are good plants to have with bettas.


----------



## Lilpeanut

Thank you, Lion Mom. I paid a lot of money ($14) for him when he was just a lil' guy. I've had him for almost two years now, and his fins have grown super long. His tail is not quite there yet, but it is still growing! I'm sooo in love with him! I could stare at his tank and watch him swim around for hours at a time. My family thinks I'm crazy! And I am! About him!


----------



## Posaune

Little Guy (my betta) likes to go into Buddha's head  I got 5 ghost shrimp too. So far they like the piece of wood I have in there lol. Should I get some pcv pipe for them to hide in too? Not sure if the wood (which has a little bit of space in it to hide in) the buddha head and the plants are enough places for them to hide out at.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Taco's 5 gallon tank:


----------



## Jupiter

Lovely tanks guys! Whenever I come to this topic...I get the urge to 'renovate'!


----------



## Duskdog

Those are great shots of Taco's tank. The lighting is perfect.

There's just something about tanks with pale sandy bottoms that really makes them stand out. It sort of makes me wish I had gone with sand for Longjohn's new tank.


----------



## Lion Mom

Taco has some really nice digs!!! 

What is that plant on the right? That is VERY nice!


----------



## TharBePirates

Gyarados has had some plants added to his.


----------



## Jupiter

Nice! How big is his tank? Around 2 gallons?

I love his name-Gyarados is very fitting for a betta, I think.


----------



## Duskdog

Very nice! I'll bet Gyarados loves having all those plants.


----------



## Fire Cush

*this is my picture* *of my is this the right bowl for him ?*


----------



## Posaune

I just bought some moss on a board, so I'm hoping it'll start growing across the bottom of the tank. It would look really cool o.o like they're living in ruins


----------



## Fire Cush

*nice fishes everone their very nice*:nicefish:


----------



## weluvbettas

One of my tanks its a 4 gallon planted!


----------



## TharBePirates

Jupiter said:


> Nice! How big is his tank? Around 2 gallons?
> 
> I love his name-Gyarados is very fitting for a betta, I think.


2.5 gallons, though I'm already thinking of graduating him to a 5 lol.

Thanks! I thought it was fitting too. He's a major sissy though, very friendly and sweet.



> Very nice! I'll bet Gyarados loves having all those plants.


Thanks! He does love his plants. He loves to hide and magically appear when someone comes over to his tank lol.

Welovebettas you tank is gorgeous! I love all of the marimo.


----------



## Jupiter

Here is Gemma's new section! I made it garden-themed. And I finally found a mossball! But she doesn't really seem to care for it...loves the pot with the ferns, though.










She's also a bit confused over this weird floating thing...


----------



## Chibi Love

*I like it!*

It looks very nice! I think your Betta will be happy with her new home. :-D


----------



## zelilaa

Aww the 'weird floating thing' is adorable! <3 <3 <3


----------



## bettamaxx

*bikini bottom theme*


IMG_1211 by erick joe, on Flickr
Found this and bought right away!


----------



## Fermin

Here are my 2 little monsters. Neb is on the left, Gravy on the right. They rarely leave their betta logs lol:









Gravy wanting to be in another photo:


----------



## Feral

This is Little Dudes new home, and he seems to like it though he reminds me of an astronaut taking a space walk in the thing. I'm attempting to start a real live water lily for him in another bowl, but for now it's plastic I'm afraid.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Finally finished adding the plants and rocks to Jordan and Judea's 10 gallon divided tank.



















Jordan's side










Judea's side










I'm likely not done... I like the look of a heavily planted tanks, especially for betta's, so they have lots of room to hide and explore. So I'll probably add another plant on each side in the near future.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

I love it Tofu! Are you leaving it bare-bottom? My 29 is divided and barebottom and can't decide whether or not to get gravel...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here are my Bettas (Gary, Kitty, and Greg) in their new bowls. I used lace doilies on top to keep them from jumping out. I still have to buy them each some silk plants, that will be on my next trip to town.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

puppyrjjkm said:


> I love it Tofu! Are you leaving it bare-bottom? My 29 is divided and barebottom and can't decide whether or not to get gravel...


I think I may leave it bare-bottom, I like the 'clean' look of it and I think it'll be easier to clean during siphoning time. That way all the poop and food won't get hidden in the rocks, LOL.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Kitty, those are beautiful fish, unfortunately they really need a larger enclosure. Those bowls don't look much bigger than 1/2 gallon. There's also no room for a heater, which is really needed, especially with winter coming up.

For 3 betta's, getting a 10 gallon tank and dividing it 3 ways would be perfect. You could filter it and heat it, and they would have so much more swimming space. Unfortunately, those barren tiny bowls just aren't suitable at all.


----------



## Jayy

Feral said:


> This is Little Dudes new home, and he seems to like it though he reminds me of an astronaut taking a space walk in the thing. I'm attempting to start a real live water lily for him in another bowl, but for now it's plastic I'm afraid.


 Don't worry about that plant. I have in one of my tanks and it's fine.


----------



## Jayy

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> Kitty, those are beautiful fish, unfortunately they really need a larger enclosure. Those bowls don't look much bigger than 1/2 gallon. There's also no room for a heater, which is really needed, especially with winter coming up.
> 
> For 3 betta's, getting a 10 gallon tank and dividing it 3 ways would be perfect. You could filter it and heat it, and they would have so much more swimming space. Unfortunately, those barren tiny bowls just aren't suitable at all.


I couldn't agree more. Nice tank by the way.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Their last containers were a half gallon, these are MUCH bigger than that. They do look a little small in the picture I guess. I'm going to get them some silk plants on my next trip to town in a day or two also. But soon they will be living in a 20 or up to 29 gallon tank. Divided of course. Just have to wait till I move in with my Fiance out of state, he wants to buy me a huge tank for them fairly soon. I can't afford to buy it by myself, first I have to pay my THOUSANDS UPON THOUSANDS of dollars in my hospital bills first. (Just got one yesterday for $30,000.00!!) So he is going to pay for the tank and all the supplies for me


----------



## Alex09

I just had to get it. I went to the walmart right next to my university to go ehrm, *school shopping*. I went to the fish section and I was pleased to see they had no bettas. Then i looked at the fish supplies and I saw this. It thought it was cool and I bought it for $8. Also bought some apongeton bulbs. Hope they grow!


----------



## Mermaid Fish

I had some bulbs. 4/5 Grew. I bought mine at walmart though


----------



## bELIve

Hello, first time talking here on the Forums at Bettafish.com
a few weeks ago I bought my first Betta fish, I had him in a half a gallon bowl and he only had a little pillar.
Then I came on here and switched to a 1 1/2 gallon bowl with a plant and his pillar.
Today I went out and bought a 5 gallon tank. He had done well with switching before. 
This tank has a light on it that has been keeping the water warmer, I'm planning on getting a heater for him. 
He's been in his new tank for two hours, and he is seeming to stay in one corner, half-flared... should I be concerned? 
The tank has a filter,
two large plants, one small one
his original pillars, and new greek style columns


----------



## Dragoon

I got this eclipse 3 at a garage sale for $5 and started cycling yesterday








How long does it usually take to cycle a little tank?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Alex09 said:


> I just had to get it. I went to the walmart right next to my university to go ehrm, *school shopping*. I went to the fish section and I was pleased to see they had no bettas. Then i looked at the fish supplies and I saw this. It thought it was cool and I bought it for $8. Also bought some apongeton bulbs. Hope they grow!


Oh I have one sort of like that! But it is a HUGE head of an Aligator or Croc from PetSmart.


----------



## Lion Mom

GREAT BUY, Dragoon - GREAT buy!!!!


----------



## Posaune

Where would I get a tank divider? Thinking I might get one and have two bettas in my ten gallon


----------



## Colibri

*My bettas new place!*

Hi everyone!

I have a male and a female. They're called Betta and Gamma (Alpha died soon after I bought him... .) I've had them for over 3 weeks. I love each one has their personality, but both are really smart. The male learned very fast how to "jump" if he sees my finger. The female is a real hunter, hahaha. She just LOVES mosquito larva. They were living in fish bowls (not very tiny, but... well, it broke my heart seeing them in such a small space). A week ago I bought them a beautiful 3 gallon divided tank. I'm on a low budget right now so that's the best I could give them. I put the tank beside my computer so I have an eye on them almost all the time. 

Hope you also like it! They really love it!

Greetings from Mexico!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Oooo Colibri, that's a beautiful tank! Lovely fish too!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I agree nice tank and awesome fish! =] It also sounds like you'll be upgrading when you can which is awesome! =]

Neat you're from Mexico!  I love meeting people outside the US! are things as crazy humid there as they are on the east coast of the US?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

also EXTREMELY JEALOUS OF ALL THE AWESOME DECOR EVERYONE HAS!!!!!!! D8


----------



## Colibri

Thank you! The three of us are really glad you liked it!


----------



## Colibri

Well... near the coast it's almost impossible to stand the humidity. But, where I live (Mexico City) it's not very humid, it's nicer.  We're glad you liked the new place!


----------



## dew

Hey dragon. Is that tree gallon eclipse working good I'm thinking about getting one.


----------



## aBlondes

Wow, I actually caught up with this thread. Amazing, with how many pages there are lol. I'll soon have my betta's tanks complete. And when I do, I look forward to posting pictures of them! (30g & 5.5g)


----------



## dragonfair

*New homes and a new betta*

Well, I'm not too impressed with my camera's quality. I'm going to have a friend with a much nicer camera come take some nice pics and I'll post them again.

I can't figure out how to upload my photos from Flickr. It keeps showing up as a blank box with an X in it, so let's try this. Sorry for all the links.

The 10 gal divided tank for Bravo and my newest, "Not Named Yet": http://www.flickr.com/photos/mydragonfair/5044993279/

The 10 Gal for Maximus: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mydragonfair/5044991499/


----------



## Lion Mom

Can't see the pics because Yahoo is asking for my password. The REALLY strange part is, the user name is my grown son's who doesn't even live with me!!!! 

WOW - totally WEIRD!!!


----------



## dragonfair

Boy, I tell ya, Grr! I can't figure out why it's doing that. I feel like I just wasted hours trying to get it to work.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Upload them to Photobucket and just post the IMG link in the post.


----------



## Colibri

I can't see the pictures... it says I don't have permission to do that.  You should upload them to Photobucket and paste the link they give you here.


----------



## dragonfair

Maybe this will work...
The pic with the blue gravel on one side and the natural on the other is the kingdom of Maximus. The divided tank is for Bravo and my newest (not named yet). Whew!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice tanks!! Just make sure to lower that water line because your bettas can or WILL jump over the the divider.


----------



## dragonfair

You can't tell from the photo but the divider goes all the way to the lid. It fits tight on all four sides.


----------



## Josiee

This is Skye's pad he shares with an apple snail and two shrimp  It is heated to 80F and is filtered. It's 20L. He has three silk plants, some large stones from outside, some terracotta type 'vases' and a home made coconut cave


----------



## binumee

Excellent piece of work - Keep it up


----------



## binumee

Josiee said:


> This is Skye's pad he shares with an apple snail and two shrimp  It is heated to 80F and is filtered. It's 20L. He has three silk plants, some large stones from outside, some terracotta type 'vases' and a home made coconut cave


 Nice decorated tank - but where his ur fish i'm not able to see ur fish


----------



## Josiee

I'm glad you like it! Thinking of getting some bogwood and some real plants. Skye is the the big ****** bluey blur in front of the red and green plant in the bottom left! This is him...


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Very Nice! Your Betta is pretty too.


----------



## nomoretickets

This is my divided 10 gallon. Wannahockaloogie is hiding in his coffee mug on the left, Mist is on the right.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

nomoretickets said:


> Wannahockaloogie is hiding in his coffee mug on the left...


That name is PRICELESS! I love it, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Neelie

my setup now... i scrapped the divided and the sorority... :|
just have my 5 males now. 4 are here, and my major tailbiter is in a 5g in the living room


----------



## dragonfair

I like that setup. I wanted to do something like that but I didn't have the space.


----------



## Posaune

That's a really cool set up O.O So does each container have a heater? Or do you have a mass heater?


----------



## Neelie

^^^ yeah each tank has a heater pad. keeps them all warm enough thank god. its how i had it set up before i got the divided tank... i prefer this eventhough its way more work...


----------



## Alex09

I added more plants, a stronger light, and a DIY c02 system  This tank is now a jungle! I just hope Gabe doesnt get himself lost in there  Oh yeah, I also have a walmart package of apongetons. All but one sprouted! Talk about luck... I just put the growing ones in the tank.


----------



## SilverCaracal

Alex09 said:


> I added more plants, a stronger light, and a DIY c02 system  This tank is now a jungle! I just hope Gabe doesnt get himself lost in there  Oh yeah, I also have a walmart package of apongetons. All but one sprouted! Talk about luck... I just put the growing ones in the tank.


I'm so jealous!!


----------



## CjRager89

lovin that tank alex!


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY nice, Alex!!!


----------



## wystearya

Nothing fancy here. Just a 2.5 gallon with some fake plants, one live plant, and some real oak leaves. Also the heater. Still, I am very happy with my new fish and I think he likes his new home.


----------



## dew

how did you plants in an uncycled tank?


----------



## Alex09

Plants arent like fish. So long as they get light and nutrients I think they will do fine in an uncycled tank.


----------



## TharBePirates

Alex09 said:


> I added more plants, a stronger light, and a DIY c02 system  This tank is now a jungle! I just hope Gabe doesnt get himself lost in there  Oh yeah, I also have a walmart package of apongetons. All but one sprouted! Talk about luck... I just put the growing ones in the tank.


Alex, what are those floating plants in your very awesome tank? I love those, and have been wanting something similar.


----------



## Alex09

The floating ones are pothos, and a few sprigs of wisteria. The ones with the big roots hanging down are pothos and arrowhead.


----------



## dew

But wouldnt a 100% water change shock the plants? I thought that they needed to grow roots.


----------



## Alex09

Well some delicate plants cant go through complete water changes, but some plants like wisteria and anacharis and hornwort dont need to be planted. They can just be left floating at the surface. And then you have true floating plants such as duckweed that are pretty much bulletproof. And then there are plants like anubias and java fern that you just tie to a rock - they wont grow roots in the substrate.


----------



## dew

Cool! Thanks I can't wait to get some live plants!


----------



## dew

are you still there?


----------



## Alex09

Good plants for an uncycled tank would be:
- Any type of moss
- Anacharis
- wisteria
- java fern
- anubias
- Hornwort (?) I hear it may shed needles like crazy...
- Duckweed (floating and indestructible - or so I have heard)
- Frogbit
- Water Lettuce

^All these will require some kind of lighting. Or maybe you'll be lucky and need none if your tank gets indirect sunlight for several hours a day.

The you could also always have some terrestial plants that have the ability to grow hydrophinically (roots in the water) such as willow clippings, pothos, arrowhead plant, Peace lily, dumb cane, lucky bamboo, and pretty much any other bog plant.


----------



## Posaune

I'm thinking of getting duckweed myself. Do they do the same things as other plants with the water? Help keep it filtered? I know absolutely nothing about plants  I've got a little ten gallon tank so I think it'd look nice to have them in there floating on top.


----------



## Alex09

Yes, All plants absorb ammonia. Duckweed is special because it grows like a weed with supernatural powers :lol: So it will absorb more than other plants will. I have come across sites and forums where people say they have to throw handfuls of the stuff away every week to keep it under control. I wish I had some but I cant find it anywhere...


----------



## Posaune

I wouldn't mind having to do that  It's a me-proof plant then LOL. I'm looking at a store online that I could buy some for $11 (shipping included). I may order some on monday . Right now I have bulbs sitting in the tank (got them two days ago) waiting to see if they grow, java moss, (which I think is branching out, there's like an inch grown over into the water off the left side of it) a lucky bamboo and one other plant I can't remember what it is. I think the duckweed would make it look even better


----------



## Alex09

Yeah, duckweed looks cool. But its tiny! Frogbit is another plant. That one looks really pretty! Like miniature lily pads. Actually for duckweed (maybe frogbit) there are some forums dedicated to planted aquariums where people will be willing to give away their extra duckweed (and sometimes other plant clippings) for free. You just have to pay for shipping.

I also have some apongeton bulbs  Mine took about a week to sprout.


----------



## Posaune

I'll have to look into frogbit too. I assume it grows just as well as the duckweed? May have to check out the forums too


----------



## Posaune

http://www.tricker.com/prod-p-salvinia

Is this frogbit? Looks like how you described it.


----------



## Posaune

http://www.tricker.com/prod-p-floatingleafflower
http://www.tricker.com/prod-p-azolla

These looks pretty cool too o.o


----------



## MadDogAcey

Here's my little set up.

I've got a Paper divider with a little window in the middle so they can pick and choose when they wanna puff out their chests XD

This is Unnamed (Still haven't thought of a name yet).










This one has 3 names, named by my Daughter, myself and my wife in that order :- Grover, Blue, Zoolander (He can't turn left).








and here is the set up side by side. I remove the paper every few days to let them see each other if they haven't been up to the window in a while XD


----------



## dew

Very nice!


----------



## zebra935

This is ( Insert Name here) in his 1/2 gallon tank. I hope to upgrade to 2.5 gallon tank on Wednesday. He has marbles, gravel, a floating plastic ball, and a plastic plant. I not sure what breed he is. ( I would appreciate someone telling me). He is not very active, and I hope a bigger tank will change that.


----------



## purplemuffin

Zebra935, he is a blue veiltail betta! He is pretty!


----------



## Dragoon

cheap-o eclipse 3


----------



## dew

Thats nice! Have you had any problems with your tank? I read some bad reviews.


----------



## SilverCaracal

I think the only bad review I've read of that tank is that the feeding slot is too small, but really, people can lift up the hood!!


----------



## dew

thank you. I might be gettinhg one for my soon to be betta.


----------



## Dragoon

I love my tank, the only thing i had to do was make a baffle cause the current was to strong. Where can i get some nice decor?


----------



## dew

how did you baffle the filter?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

@ Dragon well I'd just go to Petsmart or Petco and see what they have. I know right before school started Petsmart suddenly got a HUGE selection of decor in! Idk if they still have it but they might. =]
nice tank btw. =]


----------



## newfiedragon

Here are pics of Goober's and Helios's tanks...

Goober's...









...and Helios's...


----------



## Jupiter

Nice tanks! I like Goober[s a lot.


----------



## Lunatatice

I love Helios!


----------



## dew

Does anyone know how to baffele an eclipse 3 filter?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Love both Helios's and Goober's tanks! =]


----------



## Dragoon

dew said:


> Does anyone know how to baffele an eclipse 3 filter?


i used a cut up water bottle


----------



## Welsh

I love helios' tank, that plant looks awesome


----------



## MizzVamp115

This is Shuester's home.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I LOVE this thread, it has really inspired me to make my future Betta's home much much nicer than I had originally thought.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Getting a new 10 gallon divided... SO excited! Will post pictures as soon as I get it up and running


----------



## newfiedragon

Welsh said:


> I love helios' tank, that plant looks awesome


It's a suction plant that I got from the reptile section of a pet store. He absolutely adores it! He's constantly swimming around behind it in all the little hidey holes it creates. :-D


----------



## Welsh

I thought it was a plant meant for reptiles. I found one similar the other day but wasn't sure whether I could use it in a fish tank. I'm definately going back to get it now


----------



## doggyhog

Planning on redoing my 10 gallon soon.. 

Will be divided into 3 or 4 sections with Rillian, Gustav, and my girl Lily who doesn't play nicely in a sorority! 

Excited to redo it!


----------



## Fawnleaf

How many divides can you make to a 10 gallon?


----------



## Colibri

I would say you can make up to 4. The lowest water amount that's OK for a betta is 2.5 gallons. I just bought a 5 gal tank that I'll divide for two of my little ones. I'll post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## doggyhog

Colibri said:


> I would say you can make up to 4. The lowest water amount that's OK for a betta is 2.5 gallons.


Yep, I agree. I have seen many people divide it into 4 sections without any issues.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Yellow-Orange Theme*

Hello Everybody! this is my new set up! 
IMG_1338 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Colibri

That's a beautiful tank! I love the picture! Specially how your fishy is posing!


----------



## ashleyy

MizzVamp115 said:


> This is Shuester's home.


lol you have a bunch of pellets floating at the top. what kind of tank is that?


----------



## bettamaxx

Colibri said:


> That's a beautiful tank! I love the picture! Specially how your fishy is posing!


:thankyou:


----------



## meeka

bettamaxx said:


> Hello Everybody! this is my new set up!
> IMG_1338 by erick joe, on Flickr


I love love love your little pineapple house. Where did you get that???
It's super cute!!!!


----------



## meeka

Posaune said:


> http://www.tricker.com/prod-p-salvinia
> 
> Is this frogbit? Looks like how you described it.


I have frog bit in my tank and it's great!! It doesn't take over and if you feel it is, it's really easy to remove.


----------



## meeka

bettamaxx said:


> IMG_1211 by erick joe, on Flickr
> Found this and bought right away!


I'm so loving these pineapple houses ...... Where are they from?


----------



## newfiedragon

I've seen the pineapple houses at Wal-Mart


----------



## newfiedragon

Welsh said:


> I thought it was a plant meant for reptiles. I found one similar the other day but wasn't sure whether I could use it in a fish tank. I'm definately going back to get it now


I think the brand name of that particular plant was something like 'Exo Terra', but I'm not sure.


----------



## bettamaxx

meeka said:


> I love love love your little pineapple house. Where did you get that???
> It's super cute!!!!


OH! thanks. I got from amazon.com, just type pineapple house and you will see many hits for it.


----------



## bettamaxx

meeka said:


> I'm so loving these pineapple houses ...... Where are they from?


I know right! bought two of these coz i really like it. Amazon.com is the website i got it from.


----------



## anglnarnld

Heres mine, plain I know but its what I got so far


----------



## Welsh

newfiedragon said:


> I think the brand name of that particular plant was something like 'Exo Terra', but I'm not sure.


Yeah, thats the exact one that I loved when I saw it lol. I've ordered 2 of them, one for each tank and also another from that brand, cant wait until they arrive now


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

anglnarnld said:


> Heres mine, plain I know but its what I got so far


 
I love the watermellon cup!


----------



## jeaninel

bettamaxx said:


> Hello Everybody! this is my new set up!
> IMG_1338 by erick joe, on Flickr


Cute! Your betta matches the pineapple house.


----------



## Posaune

I need to get a better hood for my tank  The lights don't work lol. Anyway, bettamax, how do those water readers work? I saw them at petco the other day. (the two patches you can see on the back of the tank with teh color wheel on them)


----------



## wystearya

Well, here is my new 5 gallon set up!










You can see Topaz at the far right, under his Betta Bed leaf. 

Other than the Betta Bed, all the plants in this tank are live. And the large dark thing at the middle on the bottom is an Oak leaf. 

I plant to add a small Terra Cotta pot as a hiding spot soon, but this is basically my boy's home.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I love the natural look, the pot will be berfect!


----------



## MizzVamp115

Very nice tank! I love the marbles that are randomly there.


----------



## ashleyy

got rid of the plastic plants and put in silk ones. also got a small LED light and different heater since my last picture :]


----------



## bettamaxx

jeaninel said:


> Cute! Your betta matches the pineapple house.


thanks!


----------



## CjRager89

@ - ashleyy 498071

Nice looking fish and tank! I think if you add some sort of gravel or sand to the bottom it will really bring it all together


----------



## Moldau

This is a really fun thread to look through! It's great to see the variety of tanks reflecting all the different personal tastes. Here's mine:


----------



## bettamaxx

Posaune said:


> I need to get a better hood for my tank  The lights don't work lol. Anyway, bettamax, how do those water readers work? I saw them at petco the other day. (the two patches you can see on the back of the tank with teh color wheel on them)


the ph alert gauge matches well with my test strips and good for 3 months.
the ammonia alert is like my check engine light in my car, light blue to light green color and time to do the ammonia test kit from api. also they say that it last for 1 year.


----------



## bettamaxx

ammonia-chart by erick joe, on Flickr



Posaune said:


> I need to get a better hood for my tank  The lights don't work lol. Anyway, bettamax, how do those water readers work? I saw them at petco the other day. (the two patches you can see on the back of the tank with teh color wheel on them)


my chart for my ammonia alert gauge and ammonia test kit, hope this helps.


----------



## Plummedy

Here's my 10 gallon. I really dislike the color of my gravel, plan on cahnging that eventually.


----------



## Welsh

I love your tank Moldau, it looks really good  I Love how that driftwood looks like a cave too lol 

........................​ 
Well, here are my 2. How much they have changed over the months and I'm still not 100% happy, which means I still haven't finished :lol: 

The tank is a mixture of silk and plastic plants. I was sceptical about using the plastic but they past the pantyhose test and I also filed down some of the edges to be extra sure  Hopefully I'm going to get some java fern, in the hope that I will be able to keep it alive lol also I thought I'd do with and without flash because the tank's seem to have a different look this way and plus I'm bored haha 

*Elmo's Tank Without Flash*









*Elmo's Tank With Flash*









*Clark Gable's Tank With Flash* 









*Clark Gable's Tank Without Flash*


----------



## Cutar

This is my third betta. He still has no name  I will get a cave for him soon


----------



## ashleyy

CjRager89 said:


> @ - ashleyy 498071
> 
> Nice looking fish and tank! I think if you add some sort of gravel or sand to the bottom it will really bring it all together


I agree, I just have it bare bottom for now since I was waiting for him to go poopy. haha!


----------



## AngelicScars

I re-did my girl Solace's tank recently and I thought I would post a pic.


----------



## Jupiter

Hey AngelicScars! Good to see you around. Your tank is looknig really nice!


----------



## dragonfair

Wow, AngelicScars, that's a wonderful tank!


----------



## Colibri

Hi! I hope some of you can visit this post I made, give me some comments and maybe show me if you did something similar!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=54098


----------



## AngelicScars

dragonfair said:


> Wow, AngelicScars, that's a wonderful tank!


Thanks! I've found that having a background can make a world of difference in the look of a tank!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Welsh said:


> I love your tank Moldau, it looks really good  I Love how that driftwood looks like a cave too lol
> 
> ........................​
> Well, here are my 2. How much they have changed over the months and I'm still not 100% happy, which means I still haven't finished :lol:
> 
> The tank is a mixture of silk and plastic plants. I was sceptical about using the plastic but they past the pantyhose test and I also filed down some of the edges to be extra sure  Hopefully I'm going to get some java fern, in the hope that I will be able to keep it alive lol also I thought I'd do with and without flash because the tank's seem to have a different look this way and plus I'm bored haha
> 
> *Elmo's Tank Without Flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elmo's Tank With Flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clark Gable's Tank With Flash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clark Gable's Tank Without Flash*


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tanks, beautiful!


----------



## Lion Mom

AngelicScars said:


> Thanks! I've found that having a background can make a world of difference in the look of a tank!


AMEN!!!! Not only does the whole tank look better, IMO, it also helps hide cords & filters. :-D


----------



## Posaune

I haven't posted a picture of my tank since I got Skittles in there  So here it is!
Little Guy was wanting attention, so he was dancing around, only way to get him to stay still was putting my finger near him 

With Flash









Without Flash


----------



## Canuck Fins

I love how fiery your fish's tail looks in that first shot.


----------



## Welsh

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tanks, beautiful!


 
Aww thankyou


----------



## weluvbettas

This is my divided 10 gal that bubba and Alejandro share.

Full tank!


Alejandros side.



Bubbas side.


----------



## zelilaa

nurp bbum hoola huppers :3 the homes are just so mup!


----------



## Fawnleaf

lol whats up with the cups??


----------



## Jayy

I think they're using them as caves.


----------



## weluvbettas

Yep there plastic cups! Thats how cheap I am!


----------



## Posaune

Hey, whatever works


----------



## Fawnleaf

Do they like them? Wouldn't they feel just as open as always though, because they can still see everything?


----------



## weluvbettas

Yep they sit in them all the time , but thats just my bettas . The fishroom is darkish most of the day so they cant really see each other.


----------



## britnyjackson

My 3 boy's homes...


----------



## ThePearlFish

Your Eclipse looks nice with a natural theme britnyjackson, maybe one day I'll do that for mine. Right now it has blue gravel.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I always like natural themes too.. but right now mine has black gravel with rainbow rocks.. lol!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice tanks Britny!!! They look VERY clean!


----------



## Fawnleaf

So cool!! Sometime in 2 weeks I'm getting a 10 gallon to split Casanova and another betta (if I fall in love with another one! ) And I'm SOO loading it up with plants and stuff. I really wanted to get this Spongebob house thing but ordering it online would be murder for my budget. The thing itself is pretty reasonable but that, PLUS shipping adds up to around 23.00!!! URGH! CANNOT AFFORD THAT! lol I already need like, $70.00 for the tank+heater+filter+decorations. Oh boy... hours and hours of Babysitting.


----------



## Alex09

Small Update  As you can see those apongeton bulbs I got at walmart have really shot off! Especially the one in the middle of the driftwood. 4 plants for $3  They sprouted 2 or 3 weeks ago. Tried doing high light + c02 but I had a massive algae bloom. After a few weeks of dealing with it I gave up and went back to low light.


----------



## Hadouken441

^^^^ Good to see more people going planted. Heres my tank. 

It houses 1 Crowntail Betta, about 30-40 Cherry Shrimp, and 1 Otto.


----------



## nomoretickets

Here are the two tanks i have in my dorm room. the first one is wannahockaloogie's and the second is mist's that i just set up. they have 8 apongenton bulbs and a lilly bulb each, and they are just begining to sprout.


----------



## Fawnleaf

are we allowed to use rocks from outside if we scrub them and wash them with water? What if I boiled them??? I just think the natural (and FREE) look is nice. :-D lol


----------



## anglnarnld

Alex09 said:


> Small Update  As you can see those apongeton bulbs I got at walmart have really shot off! Especially the one in the middle of the driftwood. 4 plants for $3  They sprouted 2 or 3 weeks ago. Tried doing high light + c02 but I had a massive algae bloom. After a few weeks of dealing with it I gave up and went back to low light.


This is so FAB!! ) Lovely


----------



## JD3P

This is my betta tank. I tried to make it as minimal as possible while still keeping some live plants. And trying to keep it as natural looking as possible (minus the two glass jars) lol. I'm thinking about adding in a medium sized log where the green coral is at some point. And possibly adding in a few more live plants.


----------



## GravityKitty

I have a planted tank as well. I just added the driftwood and some of the plants. I hope they do alright! I'm thinking about hooking up a DIY CO2 system since I can't afford a real one. This houses my crowntail, Frank (he's in the upper corner) and a horned nerite snail.


----------



## Welsh

GravityKitty said:


> I have a planted tank as well. I just added the driftwood and some of the plants. I hope they do alright! I'm thinking about hooking up a DIY CO2 system since I can't afford a real one. This houses my crowntail, Frank (he's in the upper corner) and a horned nerite snail.


That looks really good  what plants do you have in there?


----------



## GravityKitty

Welsh said:


> That looks really good  what plants do you have in there?


Thanks! I have Anubias barteri, Anubias hastifolia, Italian Vals, Wisteria, Pennywort, anacharis, and Bacopa Monnieri.


----------



## dragonfair

So I finally got all four of my tanks set up. Pics: 1st is Bravo, 2nd is Mango, 3rd is Uncle Sam & 4th is Maximus. Mango & Uncle Sam are in 3 gallon unfiltered, heated critter keepers. Brave & Maximus are in filtered, heated 10 gallons.

Now that I have Bravo's filter bottle and sponge baffled he likes to hang out in the back by it when he's not pacing the front. I have to change around the setup a lot to keep him interested so he'll want to do something besides pace. I might switch him to a smaller tank but that will wait until April.

Mango prefers the leaves to any caves, but he does like to swim around in the tree stump. He likes to sit at the front in the leaves of the stump and he blends in so sometimes my heart jumps when I can't find him.

Uncle Sam is SO much happier in a smaller tank by himself. I don't have a light for him because it stresses him and he's healing from tail biting. It's looking so much better, btw. He loves the coconut cave but he prefers to be out when I sit near him so he can watch me.

Maxi really coveted the fridge cave so even though it doesn't go with the rest I gave it to him. He likes to sit in it facing backwards and when I go near it he twists so he can look out the top hole. I have his filter bottle baffled but I'm going to add a sponge today to cut the flow even more. I'm also contemplating mixing his gravel since I'm no longer going to try to divide the tank.


----------



## GravityKitty

dragonfair said:


> So I finally got all four of my tanks set up. Pics: 1st is Bravo, 2nd is Mango, 3rd is Uncle Sam & 4th is Maximus. Mango & Uncle Sam are in 3 gallon unfiltered, heated critter keepers. Brave & Maximus are in filtered, heated 10 gallons.
> 
> Now that I have Bravo's filter bottle and sponge baffled he likes to hang out in the back by it when he's not pacing the front. I have to change around the setup a lot to keep him interested so he'll want to do something besides pace. I might switch him to a smaller tank but that will wait until April.
> 
> Mango prefers the leaves to any caves, but he does like to swim around in the tree stump. He likes to sit at the front in the leaves of the stump and he blends in so sometimes my heart jumps when I can't find him.
> 
> Uncle Sam is SO much happier in a smaller tank by himself. I don't have a light for him because it stresses him and he's healing from tail biting. It's looking so much better, btw. He loves the coconut cave but he prefers to be out when I sit near him so he can watch me.
> 
> Maxi really coveted the fridge cave so even though it doesn't go with the rest I gave it to him. He likes to sit in it facing backwards and when I go near it he twists so he can look out the top hole. I have his filter bottle baffled but I'm going to add a sponge today to cut the flow even more. I'm also contemplating mixing his gravel since I'm no longer going to try to divide the tank.


I think it looks cool with the gravel colors split in half! They're all really nice tanks!


----------



## dragonfair

Thanks!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

GravityKitty said:


> I have a planted tank as well. I just added the driftwood and some of the plants. I hope they do alright! I'm thinking about hooking up a DIY CO2 system since I can't afford a real one. This houses my crowntail, Frank (he's in the upper corner) and a horned nerite snail.


I LOVE your tank, it looks really nice. :-D


----------



## GravityKitty

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> I LOVE your tank, it looks really nice. :-D


Thanks! I just hope it stays that way, most of those plants are new and the light is a little lower than what it seems in the picture.


----------



## nomoretickets

Fawnleaf said:


> are we allowed to use rocks from outside if we scrub them and wash them with water? What if I boiled them??? I just think the natural (and FREE) look is nice. :-D lol


My school has a huge bank of big gravel rocks that I pick from (the kind that are like $8 a rock at stores). I scrubbed them down in scalding hot water for a few min each before I put them in my tank. If you have the means to boil them that is best.


----------



## ThePearlFish

Man! everyone is making me want to change out my blue gravel and go for a natural looking substrate. nice tanks guys!


----------



## nomoretickets

i have heard that the blue gravel lets loose some kind of contaminant after a good period of time that can kill your fish (this is from a random lady at petsmart so take it with a grain or two of salt). i dont know if its true or not, but either way, i think natural looking substrate looks the best


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

nomoretickets said:


> i have heard that the blue gravel lets loose some kind of contaminant after a good period of time that can kill your fish (this is from a random lady at petsmart so take it with a grain or two of salt). i dont know if its true or not, but either way, i think natural looking substrate looks the best


I like natural as well, but I went with black rocks. maybe I will switch soon.


----------



## Alex09

GravityKitty said:


> Thanks! I have Anubias barteri, Anubias hastifolia, Italian Vals, Wisteria, Pennywort, anacharis, and Bacopa Monnieri.


You have a really nice tank. Im gonna have to get some of those anubias - they are really nice looking. What kind of substrate is that? it looks very nice.


----------



## GravityKitty

Alex09 said:


> You have a really nice tank. Im gonna have to get some of those anubias - they are really nice looking. What kind of substrate is that? it looks very nice.


Thanks! My substrate is AquariumPlant's Own. My only issue with my anubias are that they have a hard time staying down at first. I have a couple of them tied to rocks that are under the substrate :roll:


----------



## Apocalypse

Hello all. I'm new to the forums. Just picked up my first betta recently so I thought I'd join and post up some pictures of my goodies.

Ten gallon tank for the betta (and maybe some tankmates later, also going to live plant this one soon)










He likes to hang around the filter a lot
















My 55 gallon cichlid tank









Only three fish in here right now, and they're all little babies

Black Convict cichlid









Jack Dempsey Cichlid









High-fin Spotted Pleco









Here's a crappy cell phone pic of me hand-feeding the pleco











I've been keeping cichlids for a few years now, but I'm relatively new to the betta world. I've read and noticed already that they aren't too fond of currents created by the filter, and I've noticed in this thread that many of you have baffled your filters with sponges. Any insight on how to go about doing this (type of sponge, how to secure it, etc.)? I have an Aqueon 10 power filter, and it seems ridiculously calm compared to the one on my 55gal, but he still doesn't seem to like it too much.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Today, I saw my library had a chiclid (?) tank, and I know nothing about chichlids, but I do know that that tank is grossly overcrowded. :/ It made me really mad! Even my friend, who knows nothing about fish in general knows that it's just not right. x(


----------



## GravityKitty

Apocalypse said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forums. Just picked up my first betta recently so I thought I'd join and post up some pictures of my goodies.
> 
> Ten gallon tank for the betta (and maybe some tankmates later, also going to live plant this one soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likes to hang around the filter a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 55 gallon cichlid tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only three fish in here right now, and they're all little babies
> 
> Black Convict cichlid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Dempsey Cichlid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-fin Spotted Pleco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a crappy cell phone pic of me hand-feeding the pleco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping cichlids for a few years now, but I'm relatively new to the betta world. I've read and noticed already that they aren't too fond of currents created by the filter, and I've noticed in this thread that many of you have baffled your filters with sponges. Any insight on how to go about doing this (type of sponge, how to secure it, etc.)? I have an Aqueon 10 power filter, and it seems ridiculously calm compared to the one on my 55gal, but he still doesn't seem to like it too much.


I use a sponge that are usually put into filters. I just secure it onto the water output with a rubber band. These sponges come in a lot of sizes and they're easy to find at any pet store.


----------



## Apocalypse

Fawnleaf said:


> Today, I saw my library had a chiclid (?) tank, and I know nothing about chichlids, but I do know that that tank is grossly overcrowded. :/ It made me really mad! Even my friend, who knows nothing about fish in general knows that it's just not right. x(



It's pretty common for people to overcrowd cichlid tanks. I've seen it way too many times. My old tank setup had 6 cichlids, 2 needlefish, and a pleco, and even that felt overchrowded to me. I plan on putting two or three more in later on, plus a second pleco, and that's it. I'd also like to put an electric blue lobster in before the cichlids get too big. I had one in my last tank and he mysteriously disappeared:-(


----------



## Lion Mom

Fawnleaf said:


> Today, I saw my library had a chiclid (?) tank, and I know nothing about chichlids, but I do know that that tank is grossly overcrowded. :/ It made me really mad! Even my friend, who knows nothing about fish in general knows that it's just not right. x(


Overstocking a cichlid tank is a common practice to help disperse aggression - it helps make sure not just one or two guys are getting picked on. You should see my 75 gal. cichlid tank - it would make you CRINGE! Plenty of filtration & water changes and it's all good, though. :-D


----------



## Lion Mom

"Any insight on how to go about doing this (type of sponge, how to secure it, etc.)? "

Here is a pic of how I do it. 

AquaClear or Imagine sponges/foam are the brands I happen to use & should be available at any LFS. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Yeah, but the library tank is SERIOUSLY overstocked. As in, the fish can't see more than a few inches infront of them, because of a fish for a fake plant. :/ it's supre sad!


----------



## roxyheart

where you do you buy your tanks and the pretty things inside? I saw like 5 or 6 things i like in your tanks.. The turtle, and the frong and maybe a dora i saw?
I just bought a little pumkin holder and put it in my tank ill have to take a picture but im just starting out with fish decor


----------



## Panthera

Here are some new ones of my tank :3 I know its not much right now, kinda bare. But Adamu seems to like it, and look! I removed a few of the suction cub plants and separated to have them float on top, and what do I come back to 20 minutes later? Adamu moved them to the other side of the tank, and has made a nice Bubble Nest :3 

I'm going to be redesigning his tank sooner or later as soon as I have money. Which them should I go for? Tokyo-vibe or African-Savannah? I'm feeling more Tokyo myself  Anyway here are some pics! 









(Here's the tank, note how small Adamu is compared to the 5.5 gallons. Is he still a baby? :/)









(BUBBLE NEST FTW! And made in only 20 minutes if I might add in, pretty good for his first one  









(Is he a Half-moon or a Delta? I'm pretty sure the cup said an HM but he kinda looks like a delta.....) 









(Get dat camera up out my face foo! Stop takin pics of my bubble nest too!) 
Hint. Adamu hates the camera. 

Anyway there are the pics of the tank, hopefully by sometime next week I'll have it decorated and it'll look a bit more worthy to be in the same thread of some of these other amazing tanks. BTW is a 5.5 gallon to small to divide if I ever got another Betta? I don't want to make Adamu uncomfortable.


----------



## dukie1346

How is it I have not posted my tanks here? Not even once?

This is my 3 gallon kritter keeper, housing Lavian.









And this is what my 10 gallon community looked like about 2 weeks ago. It has changed since then, however. This houses Berry, 4 glowlight tetras, and 4 albino corys.


----------



## Colibri

> BTW is a 5.5 gallon to small to divide if I ever got another Betta? I don't want to make Adamu uncomfortable.


No, it's actually fine to divide a 5.5 gallon tank. Each betta would get ca. 2.5 gallon, that's the minimum amount of water for a betta to live happy and healthy.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Hay!!! This is my tank:

This is my sorority (14g) before remodeling: 








This is my sorority (14g) after remodeling: 









Which version of the 14g tank do you like better??????  Please give your opinions! 

This is Casanova: 









This is Casanova's large Kritter Keeper: 








Ps. The things on the front of the new 14g are two rocks that were boiled, and the leafy thing in the kritter keeper is a betta hammock. They really work!!


----------



## Lion Mom

*Newest Boy*

Just got him this morning & he is settling in VERY well in his 5 gal., heated, filtered, planted tank. Introducing Herman! :-D (Not the best pics in the world, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Fawnleaf

Awww! So cute!! Is he a delta? It's hard to tell. But I love the tank!!


----------



## Lion Mom

Fawnleaf said:


> Awww! So cute!! Is he a delta? It's hard to tell. But I love the tank!!


He's supposed to be a HM, but he looks kida "deltaish" to me too! He's only approx. 3 months old, so he may fan out yet. :-D

Thanks - I like the tank also.


----------



## Welsh

I'm jealous of all those lovely looking plants  * sniff * haha


----------



## Lion Mom

Welsh said:


> I'm jealous of all those lovely looking plants  * sniff * haha


:lol: :lol: :lol:

No need to be jealous, Welsh. They are all easy grow - believe me!!!!


----------



## Welsh

Nothing grows easy for me haha, what plants are they?


----------



## puppyrjjkm

My re-done 29 gallon!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Thats a 29 gallon? Really?


----------



## Lion Mom

Welsh said:


> Nothing grows easy for me haha, what plants are they?



Java fern, anubiaus, some guppy grass a small crypt and some crystalwort rubberbanded to the "cave" (aka a terra cota pot - LOL ). Oh, and a small val.:-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Fawnleaf said:


> Thats a 29 gallon? Really?


Yep, does it look small?


----------



## Fawnleaf

Yeah! I actually thought it was a 10 gallon!!! lol But now that you mention it, it does look bigger than 10!!! lol, Sorry!! :-D


----------



## JD3P

I know those are pretty common plants you have floating on the top, and I want to get some for my tank. But I forgot the names of them. Could you tell me what the name is? =]



puppyrjjkm said:


> My re-done 29 gallon!


----------



## dukie1346

Updated Picture of my 10 gallon community


----------



## bloo97

Wow, nice!


----------



## Welsh

JD3P said:


> I know those are pretty common plants you have floating on the top, and I want to get some for my tank. But I forgot the names of them. Could you tell me what the name is? =]


 
Anubias I thought they were but i'm not sure lol


----------



## JD3P

Lol thanks =]



Welsh said:


> Anubias I thought they were but i'm not sure lol


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Actually it's pothos or devil's ivy. It's not an aquatic plant actually  it takes a while but roots will start growing. the fish love to snooze on top of the leaves!


----------



## JD3P

Thanks!
But is it okay to keep in the tank, it won't rot or anything since it's not aquatic?



puppyrjjkm said:


> Actually it's pothos or devil's ivy. It's not an aquatic plant actually  it takes a while but roots will start growing. the fish love to snooze on top of the leaves!


----------



## bettabreeder123

wow got lots os stuff. i wish i had those tanks. i only have a 1 gallon 2.5 gallons and other tanks


----------



## bettabreeder123

how do i attach a pic?


----------



## puppyrjjkm

JD3P said:


> Thanks!
> But is it okay to keep in the tank, it won't rot or anything since it's not aquatic?


So far yes. I've had it in there for about 2 months. A few leaves here and there have rotted, but once removed it's okay. If you have long vines I would just cut a vine off and "wrap" it to fit in the tank and roots should start growing. It takes a long time for them to start growing though. I really enjoy them as a floating plant and I think the fish do too


----------



## Everlark

I don't know if this image will show because I've never posted an image on this site before. If it does than here's my new "tank". It's a critter keeper that only holds about 1.5 gallons filled to the point it is in the picture. I wanted a bigger one, but for some reason I don't know how to do math (I ordered it online and had to convert inches cubed to gallons. Apparently my conversion factor was off.) Anyway, it's bigger than the old one at least, so I can fit a little heater and a couple silk plants in there. I want to get him mug to hide in, but I don't know if there's really enough space...I really wanted a plant that laid more horizontal, but I had to order everything online, so I couldn't tell how the leaves stood. Oh well. He seems to like hanging out by the heater.


----------



## DaEvangelist

*Danube's Crib*

Finally got everything set up! Here are some pics of Danube in his 6.6g tank. My GF thinks I have too many plants in there and she thinks it's too crowded. She wants me to take away the small plastic bamboo plant in the middle. What do you guys think?

There's some elodea in the back. I'm floating wisteria to be closer to the light. I'll root them in the gravel with some tabs once they're thriving. And the 3 betta bulbs I got are finally sprouting! Had my fingers crossed because of everyone's comments about how bad they were.

Danube peeking out.









Whole tank pics.


----------



## dukie1346

That looks great, bettas love swimming through plants and stuff, so no need to remove anything


----------



## Jupiter

Here's the 5 gal for now until I get the drift wood and the plants in...I thought the coconut is really cute, but Janus could care less about it. he hasn't checked it out once.


----------



## ashleyy

More updates on my tank lol. I made a background out of construction paper hehe. :] Also, there are 2 live plants (the ones sticking out of the cave).
And no, I don't worship my betta, haha, the flameless tealights just provide some extra light since the LED doesn't provide that much when it gets dark.


His tank at night. I hate that I don't have a good light source for him. And my room during the day doesn't get to bright...










In the light


----------



## TayHudson

Simon in his 20 long planted. His tank mates are 2 zebra nerites, 3 brigg snails and 5 ghost shrimp.

He's my spoiled boy 










Lilla in her 10 gallon. Fake plants and decorations. I would love to get sand and real plants for her also. Need the funds tho. I might put her in my other 20 long......I'm not sure yet


----------



## anbu

2.5 Gal Tank


----------



## Duncan13

awesome pics everyone!


----------



## doggyhog

Nice tanks TayHudson!!


----------



## serenarenee




----------



## akjadestar

Ooooh nice castle! Where did you get it?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I have almost bought that sand castle a million times, but it wont match my black gravel =[


----------



## akjadestar

Oh what store have you seen it in? I'm on the hunt for a pretty cave...


----------



## bettabreeder123

wats the green ball thingy thats floating?


----------



## bettabreeder123

how do we attach pics??????


----------



## Apocalypse

Added some live plants today. He seems to really like them. Much more active since I put them in. I've come to discover that I can't have the room light off with his tank light on. He constantly sees his reflection in the tank glass and is always flared. Kinda funny but I don't want him all pissed off all the time.


----------



## DaEvangelist

bettabreeder123 said:


> how do we attach pics??????


You'll have to have an online link for the image, either picasa, flickr, or photobucket are some photo sites.

There's a button on the same line as the bold, italic, underline buttons, to the right. It's a square with what looks like mountains. If you hover the mouse curser over it it says "Insert Image". When you click on it, it will pull up a dialog box where you can cut and paste the url for your image.

Hope that helps.


----------



## anbu

2.5 Gal


----------



## danifacetastic

I've had my Bettas since the beginning of August 2010 and I came into it blindly so I thought I'd post on here how I've had the tank in the past.

This is the first tank I had. It was a divided one gallon tank. No filter, no aireator, no heater...nothing. Needless to say they weren't too happy.









Then I got each fish it's own one gallon tank. These included an airstone undergravel filter / bubble system with a light.









And this is what my tanks look like now. I've gotten a heater for each tank as well.








That's my Crowntail Betta named Calypso.

And this is my Betta named Kwimby.


----------



## danifacetastic

Urgh. My pictures didn't work. Can someone explain how to do the pictures?


----------



## serenarenee

Thanks! 
I got the sandcastle at Petsmart... $6 if I remember correctly...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

akjadestar said:


> Oh what store have you seen it in? I'm on the hunt for a pretty cave...


They have them at Petsmart here, three different sizes. :-D


----------



## Chrisssy

*my girls and boys still under construction!!!!*

Im still trying to divide my tank properly and find the right fitting but i think they love the space and trickle filter my CT loves sitting right under the filter and loves it when the water runs onto him


----------



## Smokehaus

danifacetastic said:


> Urgh. My pictures didn't work. Can someone explain how to do the pictures?


It looks like you are trying to post pictures from facebook that require you to be logged in to FB. I logged in and the content was unavailable. I would just upload your pics to a site like http://imageshack.us/ or http://photobucket.com and then post them here.

/Thread derail over


----------



## danifacetastic

Smokehaus said:


> It looks like you are trying to post pictures from facebook that require you to be logged in to FB. I logged in and the content was unavailable. I would just upload your pics to a site like ImageShack® - Online Media Hosting or Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then post them here.
> 
> /Thread derail over


Weird...I was logged into Facebook. But I'm getting a bigger tank this weekend and will log on and post pictures after it's set up.


----------



## Alex09

Yeah but people here dont all have FB. Just use http://imageshack.us/ (its free and you dont need an account) then make sure you put in the "direct link" into the url box.


----------



## Welsh

Alex09 said:


> Yeah but people here dont all have FB. Just use http://imageshack.us/ (its free and you dont need an account) then make sure you put in the "direct link" into the url box.


Really is that how you do it? lol 

I just upload the pictures to imageshack, resize them to email size and then copy and paste the pics in to the message box before clicking submit. I was never really good at the technical stuff haha


----------



## newfiedragon

Here are some pics of Root Beer's newly changed around home. While I think I'm going to have to take the plants out again to take care of some rough edges, I will be putting them back in.


----------



## bettabreeder123

wow nice tank. u breeding?


----------



## bettabreeder123

u cshould put half a styrafoam cup cause ur betta like blowing bubbles.


----------



## mollyyymo

Chrissy - You have a beautiful set up! Where did you get that tank? What size is it?


----------



## baylee767

Here's my Bettas CURRENT home. I plan to move him within a month or two to a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## small fry

This is my betta, Tony. He is recovering from a minor illness.







I've had him since June 2010.


----------



## Rolling21

Here are a couple of snaps of my new/first tank and betta! Enjoy :-D


----------



## TayHudson

doggyhog said:


> Nice tanks TayHudson!!


Thank you!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Love the tank Rolling!


----------



## small fry

Stunning Tank Rolling21! Very nicely decorated.


----------



## MizzVamp115

ashleyy said:


> lol you have a bunch of pellets floating at the top. what kind of tank is that?



*I'm way late on this reply...I forgot all about posting in this thread lol*

It's one of those 5 gallon starter kits from walmart that's like $30. Shuester seems to enjoy it :]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

GravityKitty said:


>


LOVE your tank! <3 And Frank! <3

Where did you get your driftwood? I couldn't find any at the petco I went to. :[ Do I have to buy it online?


----------



## GravityKitty

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> LOVE your tank! <3 And Frank! <3
> 
> Where did you get your driftwood? I couldn't find any at the petco I went to. :[ Do I have to buy it online?


I got my driftwood at sweetaquatics.com, so yeah, you'd probably have to buy it online. I think you can find Mopani driftwood at Petco, I know you could at Petsmart. I like the Malaysian driftwood better though, that's what I have.


----------



## bettabreeder123

cool tank


----------



## bettabreeder123

i like the plant


----------



## bettabreeder123

i like that aqua scape


----------



## small fry

You can buy driftwood at petco/smart?


----------



## GravityKitty

small fry said:


> You can buy driftwood at petco/smart?


Yeah, it's usually by the reptile stuff, it's called Mopani wood. I've seen it sold on aquabid and such, too. It's totally safe for aquariums.


----------



## small fry

Amazing! I need to write that down somewhere!

Thanks!


----------



## Rolling21

Thanks all :-D

I put a lot of time and effort (and money!) into the tank. A month ago I set out to spend about $80.. that as blown out to around $350 haha. He is a very lucky fish. 

I originally had a real driftwood, but the tannis is produced drove me crazy so I had to get rid of it and go for a fake log, which is more fun anyway with the tunnel through it.


----------



## GravityKitty

Rolling21 said:


> Thanks all :-D
> 
> I put a lot of time and effort (and money!) into the tank. A month ago I set out to spend about $80.. that as blown out to around $350 haha. He is a very lucky fish.
> 
> I originally had a real driftwood, but the tannis is produced drove me crazy so I had to get rid of it and go for a fake log, which is more fun anyway with the tunnel through it.


What kind of driftwood did you get? I didn't have that problem at all when I introduced mine into my tank.


----------



## hailukah

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forums and to fish keeping.

I've had my betta for a week and today got him a proper size tank, a heater, and a thermometer.

The tank is a 3 gallon Petco Pet Keeper. My betta loves it. He hasn't stopped investigating all the new hiding places.

The white thing floating in the corner of his tank is medicine. It's been in for about an hour. Should I remove the undissolved pieces or leave them?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

hailukah said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to the forums and to fish keeping.
> 
> I've had my betta for a week and today got him a proper size tank, a heater, and a thermometer.
> 
> The tank is a 3 gallon Petco Pet Keeper. My betta loves it. He hasn't stopped investigating all the new hiding places.
> 
> The white thing floating in the corner of his tank is medicine. It's been in for about an hour. Should I remove the undissolved pieces or leave them?


D8 That's brilliant! I never even thought of using a bowl as hardscape! That looks so cute that I wanna try it! <3 I might get a sake cup though and put it in the 2 gallon I have! =]

Love your design! =]


----------



## hailukah

Thanks. I like the clean look of the bare bottom, but i still wanted plenty of areas for my betta to investigate.


----------



## bettabreeder123

both probably depending whereu live


----------



## Lion Mom

Very cute set up! 

Medicine? Medicine for what? Is he sick?


----------



## hailukah

He has a bit of ich. He was in the recommended "perfect" betta home for a week. Then I found this site and now he's heated, has plenty of room, and he's already acting much better.

The good news is that when I got up this morning the medicine had completely dissolved. And he ate A LOT :-D. He hadn't eaten much in the last week.


----------



## Lion Mom

Sounds like he is well on the road to recover - good for you!!!


----------



## abbeh15

Finally got my tanks aquascaped the way I want them. Here are the results:









5g Eclipse Hex









5g Eclipse Hex









5g glass, I like the cholla wood and rocks. Almost looks like an underwater forest 









3g Ecplise









3g Ecplise


----------



## celine18

oh MY god, abbeh15, those tanks are GORGEOUS!!!! i'm so jealous!! do you use co2? oh yea, love your fish too, especially the blue one!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

WOW!!!! D: Abbeh15 your tanks are AMAZING!!!!!!!! I love the plants you used! <3 The hard scapes are all stunning and I'm REALLY Jealous of that 5 gallon eclipse and the handmade caves! >u< I saw those caves somewhere and wanted to order one so bad! How's yours working out so far? 

Your boys are so lucky!


----------



## Lion Mom

GOOD job - BEAUTIFUL tanks!!!!


----------



## anglnarnld

The first 5g looks huge i thought it was like a 50 gallon haha ))


----------



## ThePearlFish

wow! the 5g eclipses are awesome! nice work! mine makes me embarrassed now lol


----------



## GravityKitty

Wow, Abbeh15, those are fantastic!


----------



## dukie1346

Those are awesome!


----------



## serenarenee

those are some of the most beautiful tanks I've ever seen! Good job!


----------



## bettamaxx

*2nd betta tank( tetra 1.5 gallon)*


IMG_1413 by erick joe, on Flickr
Tom mini filter
hydor theo heater
two anubias
1 shark
thermo & 2 water gauges
and 1 crowntail betta named ace


----------



## doggyhog

what a cute tank!!!


----------



## dukie1346

wow, that tank looks bigger than a 1.5 gallon


----------



## thefishboy

I so want a betta now!!!!!Do they need a filter???? Because i really want to get a betta or several! I have means of heating the tank.. Because i can but a cheap tank, with some black grqvel adn a few live plants... And how would i go about dividing the tank??


----------



## Fawnleaf

No, but if you want a tank big enough to divide (5 gallons or larger) it will make your life easier to have a filter. And to divide the tank, you just need to purchase a divider, or make one yourself. They are just mesh things you put in the tank to separate the bettas.


----------



## thefishboy

Im hopefully going to get a cheap glass tank. Then make my own divider.. I am going to eventually get a filter but they will be without for a month or so..... it will hopefully be a 10g but if not i may just get a single betta in a 5g?? Or i may divide it.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

It's best not to divide a 5 gallon in my opinion. It seems like too little swimming room. A 10 would be a much better choice. But one betta in a 5 gallon would be very happy!


----------



## Fawnleaf

I was just saying technically, you could divide the 5 gallon once (5/2=2.5), but I'm not saying I would. You could, technically split a 10 gallon 4 times, but it may look crowded. See, you can TECHNICALLY do things, but it may not always be the best choice.


----------



## bettamaxx

doggyhog said:


> what a cute tank!!!


thanks


----------



## bettamaxx

dukie1346 said:


> wow, that tank looks bigger than a 1.5 gallon


hehehe... i like this more than my eclipse 3 gallon coz of the simplicity.


----------



## small fry

I upgraded my tank today for Betta Day (November 14th). I like the setup alot more than my old setup! Tony is obsessed with looking at the new plant (Java Fern). I think he likes his new setup alot!







I think this setup is alot more modern than his old one. BTW this is the same model Tetra 1.5g as Bettamaxx's 2nd betta tank (good work Bettamaxx on yours!).


_(BTW the first annual betta day created by the members of Bettafish.com is on November 14th (2010)! Please cekebrate this wonderful event! __http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=512985#post512985)_


----------



## Chrisssy

mollyyymo said:


> Chrissy - You have a beautiful set up! Where did you get that tank? What size is it?


Thanks i got my tank from Redlands pet store in queensland. It is a Aqua One AR 510 i think its huge for two bettas


----------



## danifacetastic

bettamaxx said:


> IMG_1413 by erick joe, on Flickr
> Tom mini filter
> hydor theo heater
> two anubias
> 1 shark
> thermo & 2 water gauges
> and 1 crowntail betta named ace



Do your guages back there work? I bought the ammonia one for my new setup.


----------



## small fry

danifacetastic said:


> Do your guages back there work? I bought the ammonia one for my new setup.


I was about to ask the same question! I went to my nearest petsmart (55 minutes away), and saw one on the shelf for $7! Worth the investment?


----------



## danifacetastic

Finally. Pictures of my tank. 










I'm going to post more in another thread.


----------



## bettamaxx

2 danifacetastic & smallfry thanks for noticing my ammonia & ph gauges.
the ammonia alert is my favorite coz of its quick glimpse accuracy and so is the ph alert. For the record i still check my water with my water testing kit.


----------



## danifacetastic

Is the ammonia thing accurate though?


----------



## bettamaxx

Yes it is accurate. 
Seachem stated that The Ammonia Alert is designed to change color in the presence of free (gaseous) ammonia, not ammonium (ionized ammonia) which is harmless to fish and other aquatic life.


----------



## Panthera

After figuring out the Siphon, I finally was able to give Adamu's tank a good cleaning. I took the chance while he was away in his cup, to switch things around a big, AND finally I got it the way I like it. I also gave Polaris's Critter Keeper an upgrade, not bad for a temporary home. Anyway here they are!

Here's Adamu's updated tank, all clean and sparkly :3 



















And here is Polaris's new home, I think he likes it, I gave him plenty of plants to sleep in until Adamu's tank is cycled, then I'm probably going to divide it for the both of them. 



















So whatcha think? I like em', and I think the boys do too


----------



## Fawnleaf

Very cute!!! I like the drift wood!!!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Very nice Panthera! I bet they really appreciate the thought that went into them


----------



## chavist93

bettamaxx said:


> Yes it is accurate.
> Seachem stated that The Ammonia Alert is designed to change color in the presence of free (gaseous) ammonia, not ammonium (ionized ammonia) which is harmless to fish and other aquatic life.


I'd have to disagree. I tested one out when cycling a tank and it never changed from yellow (safe color) even when I was at .50 ppm ammonia by my API test kit.


----------



## chavist93

Eclipse Hex 5 with one male betta and a snail.









Eclipse Hex 5 divided with two male bettas.









Eclipse System 12 community tank


----------



## ThePearlFish

^^

aw man! so cool! I was wondering if you could divide a 5g hex.

All these natural looking hex's make me want to switch out my gravel for pebbles too!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

very nice chavist!


----------



## Jupiter

Great tanks, everyone!


----------



## TayHudson

_Gill in his spacious 10 gallon 










Lilla in her awesome 20 gallon 
[sorry it's not a FTS]








_


----------



## Jupiter

That is a gorgeous 10 gallon TayHudson...drooling...I bet Gill loves it a lot.


----------



## CrankyFish84

I need to stop looking at this thread because it makes me antsy to redo my own...LoL ;-)


----------



## CatherineMPLS

5 gallon tank 
1 Male Betta & 4 Amano Shrimp + Lots of live plants :-D


----------



## monroe0704

I finally got some substrate in Poseidon's tank! He really loves swimming around the live plant (forgot what it is!). I might put a few low lying natural decor pieces on the gravel... we'll see if that would crowd it too much. Enjoy!


----------



## Welsh

Looks awesome  and i love those plants -fountain plants their called, the only trouble is that their non-aquatic so be prepared for it to die which if not caught in time can foul your water


----------



## monroe0704

Thanks Welsh! I had no idea they were non-aquatic! I admit this is the first time I've used live plants in my aquariums. It has a fairly large root base, so I'm hoping it'll last for a decent length of time, but I've had my fair share of surprises haha.


----------



## GravityKitty

I don't know, those plants look a bit like Vallisneria, but then again they don't have that large of a base, do they?


----------



## monroe0704

The base is fairly slender. I really should go look at my receipt to figure out what they are! I'm just too engaged in viewing Poseidon swimming around happily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrankyFish84

Monroe - I have a plant that looks the same & it is aquatic, so ya double check for sure before pulling it!! Mine does great with no special care.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Ickis's new decor!


----------



## celine18

nice! is that real wood?


----------



## hailukah

Very nice tanks. The black gravel is awesome. :shock:


----------



## Jupiter

Went to Big Al's to return some driftwood that was too big for my tank, got a bushy fake plant and a tombstone decor instead! So I renovated Janus' tank today (also got some new pellets, but that obviously didn't go in the tank).


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

celine18 said:


> nice! is that real wood?


yes it is. :-D


----------



## Neelie

the current very successful setup. 2.6g heated 
4 of my 5 fish are here. one is in a different 5g.


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY cool set-up, Neelie!!!!! 

Do you have a heater in each tank?


----------



## Neelie

Lion Mom said:


> VERY cool set-up, Neelie!!!!!
> Do you have a heater in each tank?


thanks LM  
yeah i do lol. i did manage to hide the cables lol.
ill try get better pics of the decor in each tank ;-)


----------



## thefishboy

Very nice setup!!! Do theyhave filterss????


----------



## Neelie

thefishboy said:


> Very nice setup!!! Do theyhave filterss????


thanks  no spare sockets for filters lol :lol:


----------



## thefishboy

Lol so they just have heaters... Nice....


----------



## Neelie

thefishboy said:


> Lol so they just have heaters... Nice....


yeah they do ;-) id never keep a betta without a heater...
ireland is friggin' COLD :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## weluvbettas

Neelie said:


> yeah they do ;-) id never keep a betta without a heater...
> ireland is friggin' COLD :lol::lol::lol:


I know so is England!!!!!


Damm you people who live in warm weather!!!


----------



## hailukah

weluvbettas said:


> Damm you people who live in warm weather!!!


Warm weather isn't all it's cracked up to be. My wife keeps the house at a steady 65F. I'm always cold! :lol:


----------



## celine18

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> yes it is. :-D


wow, it's a really nice piece! does it turn your water yellow?


----------



## Lion Mom

Neelie said:


> thanks  no spare sockets for filters lol :lol:


That's why God invented power strips. ;-)


----------



## Welsh

Lion Mom said:


> That's why God invented power strips. ;-)


I thought that was mankind?  

I have so many extension cables that I'm shocked a fire hasn't broken out yet haha


----------



## Jupiter

hailukah said:


> Warm weather isn't all it's cracked up to be. My wife keeps the house at a steady 65F. I'm always cold! :lol:


I'd love to keep my house in the 60's year round...it's like this in the winter, but in the summer A/C costs prevent me from doing so.


----------



## Kribby

So many nice setups in this thread... not sure I can go through all 190 pages, that might be asking too much of me lol.

But it is a great place to find decorating ideas for sure!


----------



## Lion Mom

Welsh said:


> I thought that was mankind?
> 
> I have so many extension cables that I'm shocked a fire hasn't broken out yet haha


It was, but God gave man the brains to do so - LOL!!!! 

I used to have a ton of extension cords also and had the same fear. That is why I switched to the power strips.


----------



## konstargirl

@Neelie: Haha.. love that. XD

Here's Miyavi's home:


----------



## WolfLinket

jadedragen said:


> 2.5gal critter keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gal cube


Whoa! Nice Tank right there!


----------



## Neelie

weluvbettas said:


> I know so is England!!!!!
> Damm you people who live in warm weather!!!


yup lol! frost this morn :shock:



Lion Mom said:


> That's why God invented power strips. ;-)


i dont want an even bigger electricity bill and a fire tho lol :lol: caus left and right of the tanks are already power strips connected to accomodate tv/dvd/video lol.



konstargirl said:


> @Neelie: Haha.. love that. XD


thanks  
i love your tank!!


----------



## konstargirl

^Thank you.  I want to upgrade his tank to at least 5 gallons or put him in my 10 gallon once my it has less fish.


----------



## bettabreeder123

my pics are in the section contests


----------



## acloudconnected

My divided 10 gal and my two beautiful little guys.


----------



## danifacetastic

acloudconnected said:


> My divided 10 gal and my two beautiful little guys.


smart idea with the dividers I love it!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Yes, the plan in between the dividers is smart!


----------



## danifacetastic

Maybe I can make more dividers and do something similar but idk if I'd have the room.


----------



## acloudconnected

Thanks! Yeah, the downside is that you sacrifice about an inch of space to the plant. If you have multiple dividers it could get a bit much! I posted this in the health update post, but in case you didn't see it there, here is the divider from the side.


----------



## danifacetastic

acloudconnected said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the downside is that you sacrifice about an inch of space to the plant. If you have multiple dividers it could get a bit much! I posted this in the health update post, but in case you didn't see it there, here is the divider from the side.


I don't think I'd put a plant in there because you can't really see through my dividers anyway.


----------



## CrankyFish84

The plant is clever...I bought a dark grey "cover sheet" folder & you could also cut the clear side off,
then slide the dark piece between the two clear dividers...you could punch holes in it if you want.. but water would go around the sides of it (since it doesn't need to be secured)...it would leave a few inches clear along the sides so they could see each other sometimes.


----------



## bettabreeder123

i got videos of my fish in action so heres the web:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fighter4111&aq=f


----------



## darevrin43

New to the forums and just bought my betta fish today and everything with it today also, Have not come up with a name yet though


----------



## CrankyFish84

I always wanted one of those animal skull decorations! 
Welcome to the forum  Cute guy!


----------



## darevrin43

He is def very lively now that he is out of the cup, very active to and likes to go to the filter a lot for some reason. How am i able to tell how old he is??


----------



## danifacetastic

darevrin43 said:


> He is def very lively now that he is out of the cup, very active to and likes to go to the filter a lot for some reason. How am i able to tell how old he is??


I'd like to know the same thing. I got my most recent betta almost 2 weeks ago and he was a lot smaller than my other two. His body is still really small but his tail has gotten a lot bigger.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Most of the ones I've got were 3-6 months old (from petshops)...they were maybe an inch and 1/2 long?....here is a before and after of Danny Boy...he was the runt of the litter.


----------



## Alex09

So you may have heard that I took out most of the live plants in my tank and replaced them with fake... I like to think its still a good imitation. Still have 2 java ferns (behind driftwood) but thats about it. Oh yeah, I was going to keep him a secret for a bit longer but there is my new guy  An orange dalmation VT. Have had him for a week or maybe a bit more.


----------



## MMK

My 15 gallon, which houses Locke, Hobbes and Hume.









Machiavelli's 5.5 gallon. 









And last, Bentham's 5 gallon.


----------



## Jupiter

Welcome to the forum Darevrin!

Alex, it's a shame that you were having problems with your live plants. Your tank still looks great though. And your dalmation buy is cute. 

I love your tanks MMK! You divided the tank very neatly, it looks good. Plus I really like that 5 gallon. What sort of tank is that?


----------



## MMK

Thanks a bunch! The 5 gallon in the Eclipse corner aquarium!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Alex - it looks great, fake or not.  Awww cute little new guy! 

MM - Clean divide job, beautiful tanks.


----------



## Jayy

MMK your tanks are awesome!!


----------



## CodeRed

My new 10 gallon with the plakats:










Vali's side:









Audi's side:


----------



## CrankyFish84

Code those are looking good  Are they male and female? I like the purple plant.


----------



## CodeRed

Nah, they're both males. Vali just doesn't have as good of view of Audi that Audi has of him. Thus, Audi is flaring up a storm, and Vali is distracted by the purple plants, LOL.


----------



## Jayy

Cool tank CodeRed!! I love the car beacause I love cars lol!!


----------



## Jupiter

Love your tank CR! Like I said before, feel free to come over and decorate my tanks too. xD


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my Betta's tanks: 
Abacus and Cannibal Johnson in their 2.5 gal tanks:








And Mandala's 2.5 gal and Melvin's (temporary) 1 gal:








Hope the pictures show...


----------



## Jupiter

Welcome to the forum! Those are some cute tanks. I like the plants in the 1 gal.


----------



## Aluyasha

Thanks Jupiter! I just added a light pink lotus flower to the front plant with the big leaves, Melvin loves to sit in the middle of it when he sleeps.


----------



## hailukah

Here's my tank made over into Walstad stylee.

Specs:

Petco 3 gallon Pet Keeper
Tetra Heater (preset, keeps temp at 76 F)
Coffee Cup
Anubias, Java Fern, Aponegeton Bulbs

I've had the bulbs for about a week in a separate bowl of water, and none of them have gone soft, so I added them to the tank. Tomorrow I might be getting a lilly or ivy cutting from my mother-in-law. I really want something growing out of the tank, hence the low water level and no lid.

The substrate is about 4 pounds of black gravel with a handful of my wife's colorful mix on top of Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil. I've read mixed things about the MGOP. Some people say it shouldn't work (but haven't tried it), and others say it does work (and they're using it). :roll:

My Betta has been swimming all over the tank for the last few hours. He's probably getting tired of me changing his environment, but at least now he seems happier.

I'm really anxious to see things growing. In a month I'll post a separate thread showing the progress.


----------



## CrankyFish84

I hope it works out for you ! I'm eager to make a planted tank like that too. I bet he's very happy. ;-)


----------



## Aluyasha

The cup looks real nice Hailukah.
I have seen people use lilly and ivy and also pothos seems pretty popular. I personally would go with the ivy, it is so lush looking.
Great tank reguardless! I like how you have the black gravel and then sprinkled a few coloured gravel pieces on top.


----------



## hailukah

Thank Y'all.

I just love the colors my wife put together for her gravel. She used Blue Green Mix, Fluorescent, and White. I just didn't want it too bright.


----------



## Alex09

For your npt you want more rooted plants. Because your water level is rather low I would recommend some bog plants, pothos, peace lily, even dwarf papyrus. You can also put in aquatic plants such as hygrophelia and wisteria. Once they rech the surface of the water they will change to their immersed form and grow up and out of the tank.


----------



## hailukah

Thanks, for the tips, I'll look into those.:-D


----------



## Buddha

*Buddha's home in progress*

He is just a PetSmart orphan, had some serious fin rot, ick, bloated tummy, and fungus growing on him when i talked the manager into letting me have him for free. tank is a bit overstocked, but im going to weed the black tetra's out and add more plants for him in the near future. By the way, if any of you have some low light plants that are available for free i wouldnt mind paying shipping.


----------



## danifacetastic

Buddha said:


> He is just a PetSmart orphan, had some serious fin rot, ick, bloated tummy, and fungus growing on him when i talked the manager into letting me have him for free. tank is a bit overstocked, but im going to weed the black tetra's out and add more plants for him in the near future. By the way, if any of you have some low light plants that are available for free i wouldnt mind paying shipping.


What is that little white thing in the second picture by the bettas face? I love the way the tank looks btw.


----------



## Buddha

thats a cheap-o freebie snail from petsmart. the tank sits about 4 feet from my sliding glass door and gets a lot of sunshine in the early morning, so i tend to grow a good bit of algea on the sides, the snails do a great job of cleaning it all up, and when they overpopulate the tank i pull a bunch of em out and toss them into my 90g chiclid tank and let my clown loaches feast. Buddha dont mind them much, every once in awhile he will bite one thats on the log. he pretty much claimed that as his.


----------



## Aluyasha

It looks like a baby snail


----------



## Aluyasha

Is it a gold mystery snail? I had one of those, my betta killed it


----------



## Buddha

its not a mystery snail..those get big, the one next to his face is almost full grown. and he cant kill em as fast as they reproduce. they grow crazy fast too. they are just there to help keep algea down and for feeding to my clown loaches for treats


----------



## danifacetastic

What size tank is that btw? And what all do you have in it and what type of lighting? The lighting looks really pretty.


----------



## Buddha

its a 10g deluxe kit (i think its T8 flourescent), you can pick them up at petco fairly cheap, i added a brighter light to help with plant growth. the mondo grass i have attached to the log isnt a true aqaurium plant so it probly wont live. still building my plant list and how i want it layed out. might order from Dr. Fosters/Smith unless one of you has a better place to order live plants. LFS just doesnt have any selection


----------



## TokyoBetta

Hi guys

I recently added a filter to his tank and he's chipper as ever, the water being much cleaner than when I didn't have the filter.

I didn't use it previously because I had read Betta's like still water. 
So this time with the filter I added a hose and divider to keep the water calm.

Also added a blue/white light and some juniper moss. 
I think Sam's place is pretty stylin' now!

BEFORE:
This is a really old crappy photo but u can kinda see behind the Japanese gate how the bubbles just shoot out and agitate the water so it splashes around:









Then I took the filter out, but recently put it back and added this hose.
But the water was still a little too wavy and I didn't have floating plants. Sam still wouldn't make a nest:











NOW:
Blue light and hose and divider.
Tough to see but two fat springs of juniper moss are floating in the back.









See how nice and calm the water is outside:










With this set up I'm hoping Sam gets back into nest-building!

Thanks for looking:-D


----------



## Tsuhei

Stamp's tank (Lil' bugger wouldn't keep still xD):
To be added: A piece of Marimo moss 












Astaire's tank:
To be added: A piece of Marimo moss


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow!! I love your tanks!!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I like the natural-ness of your tanks Tsuhei. And your betta looks very colorful.


----------



## Fawnleaf

What size are your tanks? Your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Tokyo - That's a clever idea to reduce the surface movement! I'm going to do that with some water bottle plastic and aquarium glue.


----------



## Tsuhei

@LikeDiscoSuperfly: Thanks!! Natural was exactly what I was going for :-D 

@Fawnleaf: Thanks! They are 2.5 gallon tanks (for now :lol. I'm planning on upgrading to 5 gallons each once their fins heal up!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

OK well these are pictures of my tanks, u guy's prob already seen these when they were Jas' and Charlie's tanks, but I did mini changes in them. 
I added Jet's tank, and I converted one of my dresser's as a fish tank stand.

So here they are:









^ My setup with the three tanks!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Sorry about the double post, I did something bad *lol*









^ This is Tex's tank, I added scrapbook paper as a background.









^ This is Jet's tank









^ This is Romad's tank, same background as Tex, and the sponge is a DIY sponge filter-currently not working *sigh*!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Jasper those look great ! I love the skull. Hex 5's are cool.


----------



## ashwashx

This is my new betta fish BARNEY!    
Hes so distracting, I cant stop watching him!

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/4628/img2691d.jpg


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Thankx Jet sure seem's to love it better than the 2.5 he was in for a month or so before. *heheheheh*


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow ashwashx, Barney is very beautiful! His fins look as if they were painted.


----------



## Juneii

Pictures of Neptune's 2 gallon bowl, he tried to photo bomb some of the pictures I took so those will go in another thread XD
















Top view:








close up of the glowing egg I got from Chinatown - they're called dragon eggs or something... out of water it's white but when you look at it under it glows.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

That egg is freaakin SWEET! I would LOVE that!


----------



## FearlessLiter

Everyone has such beautiful tanks! I just got a new 5 gallon tank and my sisters designed it and set it for me. Here it is:


----------



## Juneii

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> That egg is freaakin SWEET! I would LOVE that!


they are in abundance in the little chinatown shops. My mom loved it when she saw it too, as long there is a small amount of light it will glow in the tank.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Nice tank Fearless!

Junili- I wish I lived somewhere that had a chinatown, I would have to copy you. =D


----------



## CrankyFish84

Fearless I <3 the Hawkeye  
Does the Tetra preset not keep it warm enough? (I noticed the hydor mini in it too)
And I want a glowing egg thingy Juneii!


----------



## bettafish15

I'd get a ton of those glowing eggs and have them as my substrate on top of white sand or something XD


----------



## FearlessLiter

CrankyFish84 said:


> Fearless I <3 the Hawkeye
> Does the Tetra preset not keep it warm enough? (I noticed the hydor mini in it too)


Thanks! It was an amazing surprise. 

As to the heater; I had just set it up and wanted the water to get warm quickly, so I just shoved it in there for a little bit. I also left it in there because I was gone for a few days. However, the real answer is "I don't know." It's supposed to keep the water around 78 F +/- 2, which it did in the one gallon tank (even though it's made for a 10-30 gallon tank) at first, but then it dropped to 70 for a few days and then it started keeping it around 75. It does seem to be working now, though, for the temperature is around 77 or so. I haven't been impressed with it and need to find something I can trust. And my room is cold, so that doesn't help. I have been more impressed with hydor mini. I had a .75 gallon tank it was in and it kept the temperature around 80 all by itself. I was hoping it would do the same for the 5 gallon. So, if anyone knows of a good heater, let me know please!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Ahhh yes that makes sense  I love the hydor mini pads too. Sometimes they work even better than the Tetra presets. I don't trust them that much either, except in Sterilite containers. 
I use a Hydor Theo 25W in my 5G's and it's always + - 1 degree where I set it.


----------



## Jayy

The glowing egg is Very cool!! If I'm ever in chinatown I'll keep an eye out. FearlessLiter you tank is very nice. It looks soo clean and like the cave/coral thing.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I NEED one of those eggs. Not really. but I REALLY want one! <3

That's SO cool!  

The 25 watt Marineland Stealth is a nice heater but they're hard to find these days because they've all been replaced in most shops by Marineland Stealth Pros. :/

My Marineland heaters do well no matter where I put them! =] 1 or 5 gallons, doesn't matter! <3

btw what in the world is that silvery thing in your tank fearless? ; It looks cool but what's it made out of? XD


----------



## Jupiter

Love the tank Fearless! Just because I don't think I've seen anyone mention it, bamboo leaves actually rot if you leave them in the water. keeping the shot itself in the water is fine, but the leaves should be outside.


----------



## FearlessLiter

Jupiter said:


> Love the tank Fearless! Just because I don't think I've seen anyone mention it, bamboo leaves actually rot if you leave them in the water. keeping the shot itself in the water is fine, but the leaves should be outside.



Oh... I was unaware of that. Thanks! I guess I need to find something else. 

Ok, so this is what happened; my sisters knew I was concerned about my fish being in a 1 gal tank so they went and got all of that stuff for me. They got the the chrome coral bowl thing at Ross. It took them HOURS of shopping and driving to get the perfect look while complying with my desire that he have something to hide in (and he loves that bowl). SO, I don't know what it's made of but they tested the paint job on it by trying to scrape it off with their nails. They chose the color scheme because they wanted to show off his beautiful color. (I have the best siblings). I'll definitely send them your compliments!


----------



## oo3laineoo

*newbie!!!*

new to this site! 
introducing my boys!!! def. buying more such gorgeous fish


----------



## danifacetastic

I like the glow in the dark rocks


----------



## oo3laineoo

8]


----------



## fleetfish

Had this fab little idea to gussy up my tanks. I bought some cheapo vinyl placemats from the dollar store, measured the glass tops that came with the tanks and cut the mats down to fit, then cut a hole to accomodate the heater. I'm in the process of getting two done but most likely I'll get some plants and stuff tomorrow or the weekend. I did it mostly because Lulu and Pallas are jumpers and they'll launch themselves out if I put anything on top of their tanks. I thought why not? And ended up doing all of them  

The rest of the placemats are now my dividers. Excuse the mess!


----------



## CrankyFish84

OMGGG FleetFish that is such a cool idea!!!! It looks very mod.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Hawkeye Hex 5 w/ the new background...Really pulls it together...More plants being added soon.
However, Tanqueray is obsessed with his new "reflection competitor"... 
See him in the log fighting him? Silly boy!


----------



## danifacetastic

I'd love to do the placemat thing but my hood is raised


----------



## celine18

fleetfish said:


>


i think that has to be the coolest set-up i've ever seen!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetfish

Wow thanks, they do look pretty, I gotta admit. Everyone's tanks are spectacular! I'm still brainstorming ideas for the 15 gallon which will most likely become a sorority.


----------



## CrankyFish84

If I could do my sorority over, I'd find some goddess statues (with openings in the back, hollow)
and use those as hiding spots .... Girl power theme.


----------



## Jupiter

That's such a great idea Fleetfish! i'm definitely going to do that with my hoodless 10 gal if i start it up again.


----------



## weluvbettas

This is Twisty fishies home . A 10 gallon hexagon. Home to him a red cherry shrimplet , ramshorn snails and 5 white cloud fry.




twisty!


His little ship and the fry.


----------



## CrankyFish84

awww Twisty has buddies  Very nice !


----------



## weluvbettas

CrankyFish84 said:


> awww Twisty has buddies  Very nice !


 
I know!!! Twisty finally got a proper home!
He was all alone in the fish room with just a cave but my two girls died today so I moved his tank up to my room were he got plants and company. 

Now if just all my fish could live like him in a nice tank....... "sigh"......


----------



## Apocalypse

Added a few plants today so figured I'd share.


----------



## Tsuhei

Apocalypse said:


> Added a few plants today so figured I'd share.


OMG! That looks great! it's simplistic and natural looking...it really enhances the color of your betta! I like it :-D


----------



## CrankyFish84

Apocalypse said:


> Added a few plants today so figured I'd share.


Love it  Black gravel & plants look great together.


----------



## Welsh

weluvbettas said:


> This is Twisty fishies home . A 10 gallon hexagon. Home to him a red cherry shrimplet , ramshorn snails and 5 white cloud fry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twisty!
> 
> 
> His little ship and the fry.


It looks good  Is that a Clearseal tank by any chance?


----------



## weluvbettas

Yep it is! I kinda ripped the rims off to make it a rimless tank.....


----------



## Apocalypse

Tsuhei said:


> OMG! That looks great! it's simplistic and natural looking...it really enhances the color of your betta! I like it :-D


Thanks! I much prefer the look of a natural looking tank. After Christmas I want to do a full renovation of my big tank with sandy-colored gravel instead of blue/white, and put a lot more rocks in it.


----------



## Alex09

Tank was looking grimy so I did a 75%WC and cleaned out the fake plants. Also Redecorated. Kinda. Wanted to add more "open-ness" around the edges of the tank. Removed a few of the fake plants. Was also going to remove the dino skull. But then there was too much space. Besides, its freaky cool  Sherman is hiding...somewhere.

Angled view:









Front View:









Fish-eye-view. I have seen sherman laying on the top of the driftwood. I dubbed it "Pride Wood" Get it? LOL (Lion King anyone?)









Very cool looking river rock. I first thought it was some kind of egg when I first found it.


----------



## anglnarnld

Love your tank!! Gorgeus!!!!


----------



## Isaac255

*home sweet home*


----------



## akjadestar

Apocalypse said:


> Added a few plants today so figured I'd share.


Do you have the Aqueon filter?
My Bio-Wheel is acting up and being reallly noisy no matter what I try... we have the Aqueon in our classroom tank and it's nice and quiet and keeps the water super clean but I wanted to hear from other people who had it before I decide to maybe get it


----------



## anglnarnld

Isaac255 said:


>


I want your tank and your betta!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## Isaac255

yes I do put it is strong water flow my king stays in one side of the tank thus I put a decor of a tree trunk to break the flow anyone has a good filter with a slow flow? please share :roll:


----------



## Alex09

Isaac; Just baffle the filter. In my pic a few posts above you can see how I did mine with a sponge.

akjadestar: I have an aqueon filter. Its pretty practically silent when I have it baffled. Just a very faint humming noise from the motor


----------



## Isaac255

Doh that works tks = D


----------



## CrankyFish84

*Aqueon Filters*

Hi guys - The Aqueon filter is really good, but it is strong. I'll take a pic tomorrow to show everyone, but basically if you get some aquarium sponge ($1 for a long strip), you can stick it 
in the filter, and/or rubber band it around the outflow. Works like a charm!


----------



## Apocalypse

akjadestar said:


> Do you have the Aqueon filter?
> My Bio-Wheel is acting up and being reallly noisy no matter what I try... we have the Aqueon in our classroom tank and it's nice and quiet and keeps the water super clean but I wanted to hear from other people who had it before I decide to maybe get it


I have Aqueon filters in both my tanks and I love them. Like people have said, they can be a little strong, but they work very well and are quiet.


----------



## Welsh

weluvbettas said:


> Yep it is! I kinda ripped the rims off to make it a rimless tank.....


Yeah I did the same with my 6.5 but I'm bored of it now and want the 10 gallon pentagon one from pets at home haha either that one or the horizon 54 litre lol. 



Alex09 said:


> Tank was looking grimy so I did a 75%WC and cleaned out the fake plants. Also Redecorated. Kinda. Wanted to add more "open-ness" around the edges of the tank. Removed a few of the fake plants. Was also going to remove the dino skull. But then there was too much space. Besides, its freaky cool  Sherman is hiding...somewhere.
> 
> Angled view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish-eye-view. I have seen sherman laying on the top of the driftwood. I dubbed it "Pride Wood" Get it? LOL (Lion King anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool looking river rock. I first thought it was some kind of egg when I first found it.


I'm always so envious of your tank !! Everything always looks awesome !! One question and this maybe a stupid one lol how are those plants sticking out of the water?? are they resting on something?? :lol:


----------



## ThePearlFish

I am soo jealous if everyone's aquascaping. Looks so good!


----------



## Alex09

Welsh said:


> Yeah I did the same with my 6.5 but I'm bored of it now and want the 10 gallon pentagon one from pets at home haha either that one or the horizon 54 litre lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always so envious of your tank !! Everything always looks awesome !! One question and this maybe a stupid one lol how are those plants sticking out of the water?? are they resting on something?? :lol:


I bought some clip things that are used to hold heaters in place and use those


----------



## Alex09

EDIT: found an old pic. Wow those plants have grown :shock: yay for fish poo!


----------



## Welsh

That looks cool !! are those Anubias??


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

OMG!!!  That's so cool! I can do that with offshoots of my terrestrial plant!


----------



## Alex09

Their not anubias they are pothos aka devil's ivy or philidonderon. You can find them at any nursery. They do kindof look like anubias though.


----------



## nomoretickets

photos of all the tanks right now, after some redecoration
2 divided 10g w/ Mist, Boo, Kitty, and Wannahockaloogie
5g w/ casper
5g w/ uni (check out those dwarf lily bulbs!)
1g hospital w/ puddles (just developed fin rot)
divided 10g w/ hippie and nala


----------



## CrankyFish84

LOL @ the Fight Club poster behind them Nomoretickets... ;-) Great movie & oh so appropriate
for bettas!

Great looking tanks too!!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice tanks nomoretickets!! I really like your caves and the waterlily looks very heathy.


----------



## danifacetastic

Did some redecorating today  (4th time since I've gotten the tank 3 weeks ago XD I'm done...I promise)

Here's a picture of the whole tank: (sorry for the size of the first one)










This is Suicune's section:










Kwimby's section:










Calypso's section:










And one more of the whole tank...I love how all my boys come dashing to the front whenever they see me


----------



## Sweeda88

This is my Betta, Sequin. I have since added more plants. I plan to add a heater soon. I got him BEFORE I knew that Bettas needed heaters. Anyway, he's in a 3 gallon Petco Pet Keeper. I made that leaf hammock that's in the upper right hand corner. I got the idea from a product I saw on the PetSmart website.


----------



## nomoretickets

thanks guys, yea there are 4 lily bulbs in there, 1 is going crazy, the other 3 are growing but need their own tanks (but none of the others get enough light). the caves are all made out of some large gravel rocks we got from some landscaping on campus (all properly cleaned and scrubbed) the fish love them, but they can be a pain to decorate with, trying to come up with designs that look good and wont collapse


----------



## nomoretickets

and lol yea we werent even thinking about the poster, i didnt even think of that till you mentioned it lol


----------



## Sweeda88

Here's an updated picture of Sequin's home. I added more plants and a rainbow rock. He absolutely LOVES them. The shot of him in this picture isn't so good, but he looks like he's dive-bombing. That's kinda cool. =D


----------



## Malvolti

So I've been working on this for a while but I wanted to wait for Howl to be added before I posted it. I intend to add a leafier silk plant I have in place of the one at the back left. I was worried it might be too big so I didn't use it, I've changed my mind.

The tank is a 3 gallon Marineland Crescent with a Marina heater and a Tetra Whisper Filter. 

Plant wise there are; 1 silk plant, 2 plastic plants (the grass at the back and the funny thing in the front right he’s had since I bought him), a java fern (with 3 runners) and a marimo.

Live stock wise there is my Betta, 2 Ghost Shrimp, and at least 1 snail (I’ve only found one so far) which I’m willing to leave unless I find more.
The first thing Howl did when he got in there was chase the shrip all over (I added them a few days ago). I just hope he doesn't snack on them, I made sure to get the 2 largest the LFS had. Each is over an inch long.


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Wow! It looks HUGE for a 3 gallon!!! It looks great! Good Job!!! :-D*


----------



## anglnarnld

Malvolti said:


> So I've been working on this for a while but I wanted to wait for Howl to be added before I posted it. I intend to add a leafier silk plant I have in place of the one at the back left. I was worried it might be too big so I didn't use it, I've changed my mind.
> 
> The tank is a 3 gallon Marineland Crescent with a Marina heater and a Tetra Whisper Filter.
> 
> Plant wise there are; 1 silk plant, 2 plastic plants (the grass at the back and the funny thing in the front right he’s had since I bought him), a java fern (with 3 runners) and a marimo.
> 
> Live stock wise there is my Betta, 2 Ghost Shrimp, and at least 1 snail (I’ve only found one so far) which I’m willing to leave unless I find more.
> The first thing Howl did when he got in there was chase the shrip all over (I added them a few days ago). I just hope he doesn't snack on them, I made sure to get the 2 largest the LFS had. Each is over an inch long.


Gorgeous!! Fab Job AquaScaping!!


----------



## Sweeda88

Malvolti said:


> So I've been working on this for a while but I wanted to wait for Howl to be added before I posted it. I intend to add a leafier silk plant I have in place of the one at the back left. I was worried it might be too big so I didn't use it, I've changed my mind.
> 
> The tank is a 3 gallon Marineland Crescent with a Marina heater and a Tetra Whisper Filter.
> 
> Plant wise there are; 1 silk plant, 2 plastic plants (the grass at the back and the funny thing in the front right he’s had since I bought him), a java fern (with 3 runners) and a marimo.
> 
> Live stock wise there is my Betta, 2 Ghost Shrimp, and at least 1 snail (I’ve only found one so far) which I’m willing to leave unless I find more.
> The first thing Howl did when he got in there was chase the shrip all over (I added them a few days ago). I just hope he doesn't snack on them, I made sure to get the 2 largest the LFS had. Each is over an inch long.



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Apocalypse

Well it's not my betta tank but I thought I'd share anyways. Started the renovation of my 55gal tonight by adding some more rock to it. I'd like to add a few more pieces over time but my next priority is to get rid of the blue/white substrate and go to a fine brown gravel. The intent is to make a more natural looking habitat for the fish.

Before:









After:


----------



## anglnarnld

Nice tank ) Your betta is lucky to have all that space )


----------



## Fawnleaf

*I don't think theres a betta in there...*


----------



## Apocalypse

anglnarnld said:


> Nice tank ) Your betta is lucky to have all that space )





Apocalypse said:


> Well it's not my betta tank but I thought I'd share anyways.


;-)


----------



## Staciekarp

My fish got new 2.5 gallon tanks last week; just in time too it was starting to get real cold (old "tanks" were to small for a heater). They're both loving there new homes 


^ My VT Herbie.. He can see you but can you see him? 


^ My CT Thor. He seemed to take the no heater situation worse but he's doing good now!


^ No fish in here yet. It's a 10 gallon I'm cycling for a sorority


^ Close up of the 10 gallon

I'm thinking of taking the green pokey looking plants out of Herbie and Thor's tanks and replacing them with a mug or something else. 
Do you guys think the 10 gallons current set up would work for a sorority or is it missing something? (Besides fish hehe) Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Malvolti

I love your tanks, especially the idea of using the glasses to create variations in height for your gravel.

I can see Herbie but I won't say where, don't want to spoil the fun for others.

I can also see your hand and camera in the reflection on Herbie's tank.


----------



## celine18

i found herbie! i'd put some caves in the sorrority tank. its sooooooo pink....


----------



## Alex09

That sorority tank is sooo feminine :lol:


----------



## Aluyasha

I love the sorority tank! I want it!


----------



## danifacetastic

Aluyasha said:


> I love the sorority tank! I want it!


Agreed. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Tsuhei

I FOUND HERBIE!! Omg, post more "Find Herbie" pics. It'll be like the betta version of "Where's Waldo" :lol:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

I gotta agree. that sorority tank is THE BOMB! <3 I LOVE all of the creativity you had when you made it! As said earlier the glasses for gravel height is brilliant! I LOVE all of those purple plants you have! Where'd you get them? =]

and nice 55gallon dude! =] I like the blue and white gravel but it WOULD look really sweet with the brown so what you do is what you do. =] What kind of fish DO you keep in there? =] I'm not really familiar with other fish in the hobby. =]


----------



## Apocalypse

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> and nice 55gallon dude! =] I like the blue and white gravel but it WOULD look really sweet with the brown so what you do is what you do. =] What kind of fish DO you keep in there? =] I'm not really familiar with other fish in the hobby. =]


4 cichlids and a pleco for now. I'll add probably another 4 or 5 eventually.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Neat! =] Cichlids are SO pretty! <3


----------



## Staciekarp

I'm glad you all like the tank; Thank you for the compliments :3! I will look into finding some caves for it too, celine18, sounds like a good idea.

I got all the plants from this website: http://www.sourcingmap.com/aquarium-fish-c-1150_1210_1951.html I actually found that site through a forum member here. They had a *really* awesome looking tank but I don't remember their username. There's a lot to choose from but as far as I know all the plants are plastic (very soft though so there shouldn't be any ripped fins).

And yes~ I love pink n purple hehe.


----------



## Sweeda88

THINK I found Herbie. Not sure, though. What color is he?


----------



## doggyhog

I cannot, on my life find Herbie!! I swear I stared at that picture for a good 5 mintues and still can't find him. LOL


----------



## weluvbettas

doggyhog said:


> I cannot, on my life find Herbie!! I swear I stared at that picture for a good 5 mintues and still can't find him. LOL


Same!!! I just cant find him!!!


----------



## danifacetastic

I think I found Herbie....


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

I couldn't find him either... I've tried multiple times since the picture was posted lol


----------



## JD3P

I completely redid Pringle's tank.
Removed river rocks, replaced with sand
Removed silk plants, replaced with live (currently growing betta bulbs and on the left I have a lily bulb and an onion bulb waiting to sprout!) I'm hoping they will get large enough and give Pringle lots of hiding spots lol.
I also removed the fake coral and put a piece of driftwood and than attached some java fern to it...oh and I included a clay pot for him to hide in.
So far he seems much more calm than in his previous surroundings.


----------



## Aluyasha

That tank looks amazing JD3P! I love the sand and the bamboo, real plants make betta tanks look so much better. I wish I could keep plants alive


----------



## JD3P

Thank you! =]



Aluyasha said:


> That tank looks amazing JD3P! I love the sand and the bamboo, real plants make betta tanks look so much better. I wish I could keep plants alive


----------



## celine18

that looks great! i love the bamboo....and the giant snail, lol. what brand sand is that? i've been looking at sand, and yours looks really nice!


----------



## JD3P

Haha thanks. I got that snail about a month and a half ago, he has grown almost three times the size he was when I got him  but I'll take that as a good thing! lol. The sand I have in there is play sand from Lowe's, here's the link: 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_10392-286-111351_4294858246_4294937087_?productId=3006085&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Sand_4294858246_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1
If you decide to use this just be really careful and make sure you clean it extremely well. It took a VERY long time to get clean, and I had to make a few water changes even after I put it in the tank and thought it was ready. But I think if you are willing to put in the time and do the water changes (and have a temporary home for your fishy for a day or two) than I say go for it lol.



celine18 said:


> that looks great! i love the bamboo....and the giant snail, lol. what brand sand is that? i've been looking at sand, and yours looks really nice!


----------



## celine18

awesome, thanks, i love cheap stuff! lol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Awwe, love pringle's tank!


----------



## anglnarnld

What kind of snail is that and what do they eat? Or what do you feed them?


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Wow! Awesome tank!! :-D *


----------



## AliciaH

Here is the 10 gallon our two boys share


----------



## Aluyasha

I love the setup AliciaH! Also, gorgeous bettas!!!


----------



## ThePearlFish

Jealous Jealous Jealous of all your guys' natural aquascaping!!


----------



## Jupiter

Hehe, I see Herbie.  That sorority tank is so girly! I love it.

Nice tanks everyone!


----------



## JD3P

Thanks everyone!

And it's a gold mystery snail. I've tried feeding it veggies but that never really worked, so instead I feed it Hikari Algae Wafers 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754930




anglnarnld said:


> What kind of snail is that and what do they eat? Or what do you feed them?


----------



## Fawnleaf

*OOH! beautiful tank!!! :-D*


----------



## avenger

Here is where my betta lives


----------



## thefishboy

avenger said:


> Here is where my betta lives


Lovely tank!!


----------



## Fawnleaf

*How many gallons is that??*


----------



## AliciaH

Does he have a lid?(I can't tell in the picture... Careful, they can jump!)


----------



## anglnarnld

Here is my 10g before and after, just redid it yesterday

1st Time









2ND time









Now


----------



## AliciaH

Love the pineapple under the sea :-D


----------



## danifacetastic

I like the pinapple too. I'm thinking about getting Squidwards house and the Krusty Krab for my tank.


----------



## anglnarnld

I think Im gonna get the squidward house too )


----------



## Aluyasha

Hmm, I have never seen the Krusty Krab one. Where do you get it?


----------



## anglnarnld

Idk, I just saw a couple at my LFS


----------



## avenger

Fawnleaf said:


> *How many gallons is that??*


2.5  Seems like a good size.


----------



## Fawnleaf

*What happened to your divider??? They are not both in the tank, right? *


----------



## avenger

?? i only have one fish. lol


----------



## Fawnleaf

*oh, lol. :-D Sorry, I meant the one with the pineapple house. :lol: There used to be 3 fish, 2 males and one female. Scary how I remember that! *


----------



## avenger

Haha sorry  yeah..crazy memory!


----------



## CrankyFish84

*Dexter & Ping's new split 10G*

ahhh finally done!!!  It's brackish colored because I put some BettaSpa in. 
The plants are Wendtii red & bronze, Java, and red flame sword. 
Substrate is top soil, sand, and gravel to hold it all in place. 
And the dragon is for luck. ;-)


----------



## anglnarnld

The female died and the male died too but I got two more so now I have three males. Sadly the second divider broke and all I have in there right now is 1 divider and two boys my third one is in my critter keeper


----------



## Aluyasha

@Anglnarnld: Thank God for Critter Keepers!


----------



## ThePearlFish

Crankyfish- OMG that dragon is awesome! I want one like it now


----------



## CrankyFish84

ThePearlFish said:


> Crankyfish- OMG that dragon is awesome! I want one like it now


hehe I love it  It's ceramic & the hiding hole is awesome. 
Here is where I got it...There are 3 different one.... Resin Ornament - Celestial Sea Dragon
Resin Ornament - Spiral Sea Dragon Cave


----------



## anglnarnld

Aluyasha said:


> @Anglnarnld: Thank God for Critter Keepers!


Omg Ikr!! Haha


----------



## Aluyasha

This is Teeden's temporary home until Christmas, then he will be in a 5 gal. It is a 1 gal but I do water changes every day. He seems to like it.


----------



## celine18

i can't even look at your betta home, that tree's so pretty!!!! too. distracting! lol have you bought the 5 gallon yet? you might wanna wait and see if hawkeyes go on after-christmas sale.


----------



## Aluyasha

@Celine18: Thank you for the comment on my tree! The 5 gal is already bought, it is a hawkeye, my mom accidently told me she was getting it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Aluyasha

@Celine18: Say, look at our avatars next to each other, they are almost the same picture except our bettas face different ways, and almost the same colour! They could be in a poster together!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

the tree is really beautiful =]


----------



## dragonfair

I was inspired by another thread about going gravel-less. I wanted to try it because I don't like cleaning little bits of gravel. :roll: I'm thinking about scattering a few larger things like river rocks or something around the bottom of Max's tank here and there.

So, here we have (in order) Maximus in a 10 gal, Uncle Sam, Bravo & Mango in their 3 gal tanks.

There is no gravel in Max's tank at all, and only a sprinkling in the other tanks. It looks like there is a lot more in the smaller tanks than there really is. They are all happy & blowing bubble nests. :-D Yay!


----------



## danifacetastic

Those tanks look great!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

they look great. I hate cleaning the gravel too.. I might just go to smaller amount like you have.


----------



## celine18

Aluyasha said:


> @Celine18: Say, look at our avatars next to each other, they are almost the same picture except our bettas face different ways, and almost the same colour! They could be in a poster together!


i didn't even notice that!!! that's so cool, lol XD

NO! you know nothing of a hawkeye tank that you might be getting for christmas! NOTHING!


----------



## Aluyasha

@Celine18: What tank? lol.

And did you also notice that they seem to have the same plant in the background too!


----------



## anglnarnld

@Dragonfair; Proud I am like Mango's #1 fan!! ;D I just <3 him!!!


----------



## Lamia

*redecorated*

I just redecorated Dorado's tank. 

Before:










After: 










New betta hammock:










Hiding spot:










The D-man himself:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwwe, it is really pretty!


----------



## Aluyasha

Amazing tank Lamia! I really like the tall green plant that covers some of the surface. Is it silk or plastic?


----------



## Lamia

Plastic, unfortunately. I would love to have a live plant set up but I'm not sure if I'd have the time or resources to keep up with them. It's my new years resolution. 

Anyone know any good starter plants?


----------



## doggyhog

Your tank is gorgeous Lamia!


----------



## Juneii

I am back home! Moving Neptune from my dorm to my house was a lot less stressful this time around (I was really freaked out during thanksgiving). Got him all situated now, and I got a tall plastic plant for his bowl. I'll be switching between that and the short red/green ones every so often. He seems to enjoy the change (as do I).

Front of the bowl: 









Back:


----------



## Aluyasha

I have never had live plants either. But I heard Java Moss is easy.


----------



## Lion Mom

As many of you know, I lost my kitchen betta (Betta Crocker) recently. 

I now have, however, a new "breakfast buddy". Here are some pics of Dragon in his 2 gal. drum bowl with a small internal filter, a 25 watt submersible, adjustable heater (stays at 78 F), driftwood and live plants. I call it the Enchanted Lake - sadly, it's not so enchanted that it cleans itself so I do it three times a week. :-D


----------



## Aluyasha

Dragon is beautiful!!!


----------



## danifacetastic

That's such a cute bowl!


----------



## anglnarnld

:-?Its so weird how bettas look so different when you use flash or when they have light shone on them


----------



## Jupiter

NICE bowls Lion Mom and Juneii! Dragon is very handsome.


----------



## bettafishy

Chicklet said:


> a Few of mine
> View attachment 1471
> 
> View attachment 1472
> 
> View attachment 1473
> 
> View attachment 1474
> 
> View attachment 1475
> 
> I gotta go buy some good batteries for my camera,
> Just too mean to pay 10 bucks for 4 batteries, ridiculous the prices for some things around here


In the first pic, what tanks are those? What brand and is there a link. I am a new betta owner and am looking for a nice tank. Thank you!


----------



## bettafishy

Chicklet said:


> View attachment 1505
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506


 
What are those tanks? The ones in the 1st pic?


----------



## bettamaxx

chavist93 said:


> I'd have to disagree. I tested one out when cycling a tank and it never changed from yellow (safe color) even when I was at .50 ppm ammonia by my API test kit.


Most likely the other test kit was testing for total ammonia. Total ammonia includes both free (NH3) and ionic (NH4+) ammonia. The Ammonia Alert™only measure free ammonia because that is the harmful form. Ionic ammonia cannot harm your fish. However, as pH rises, a greater and greater percentage of the total ammonia will be converted from ionic ammonia to free ammonia, so knowledge of total ammonia is also important.


----------



## Lion Mom

Thanks all - Dragon IS a handsome fellow if I do say so myself!!! 

I don't normally advocate going as small as 2 gallons, but in this case, I just couldn't resist. Like I said, I clean it 3 times a week even if it IS filtered!!!!


----------



## dragonfair

anglnarnld said:


> @Dragonfair; Proud I am like Mango's #1 fan!! ;D I just <3 him!!!


Aww, thanks. He's my favorite too! He's got a new game. He sits still in the plants and turn invisible. Always takes me a while to see him...


----------



## Alex09

Do your water changes guys  Today I did my weekly water chnage with gravel vac and this is what I pulled out of my 10 gal community tank. You dont want THIS rotting in your tank do you? DO YOU? :shock:

Sheesh, no wonder the orange tree I dump this on looks like it's on steroids (or at least compared to the others).









LOL


----------



## bettafish15

Alex09 said:


> Do your water changes guys  Today I did my weekly water chnage with gravel vac and this is what I pulled out of my 10 gal community tank. You dont want THIS rotting in your tank do you? DO YOU? :shock:
> 
> Sheesh, no wonder the orange tree I dump this on looks like it's on steroids (or at least compared to the others).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


 
HAHA my bucket looks like that too when I do a water change XD


----------



## Busted

This isn't for Bettas but if my Oscar passes away it will be  It's a 55 gallon currently being renovated "christmas gift" for my Oscar you could say. I've worked hard on emptying the tank, removing the gravel, cleaning the sand, filling the tank and doing water changes to clear it up. 
It looks blue in the pic, but its just a little cloudy.








^ without flash ^








^ with flash ^

I will post pics of my future 30gallon Betta home soon I hope.


----------



## anglnarnld

Love the background ) Your betta is so lucky!!! I bet he is gonna be blowing up a billion *huge* bubble nest )


----------



## Busted

anglnarnld said:


> Love the background ) Your betta is so lucky!!! I bet he is gonna be blowing up a billion *huge* bubble nest )


Well like I said if my Oscar does, which he seems pretty happy I think he knows what I am up to :lol: But I will have the same background on the 30 gallon, if you would like I can give you a link for the exact background, just pm if ya do ;-) Can't wait to get me a Betta, I will check the LFS while I'm there tomorrow and see what they have, Never hurts to get a Betta in a cup a good home.


----------



## anglnarnld

So very true! I love making those little fish happy )


----------



## bettamaxx

*Out with the eclipse 3 in with the new hex 5*


IMG_1484 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Welsh

I've never seen one of those tanks over here! I really like the hexagonal shape lol. Your tank looks really nice!


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY nice - those pineapple houses crack me up!!! LOL!


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Where'd you get the pine-apple house? *


----------



## weluvbettas

Lemon 2.5 gallon planted. 



Lemon hiding.


----------



## danifacetastic

Whats that ornament you have in there?


----------



## Fawnleaf

*You have your heater hidden well!! :-D I couldn't see it until I looked really close*!


----------



## weluvbettas

danifacetastic said:


> Whats that ornament you have in there?


Its a glass decoration I ggot on vacation a few years back. Lemon loves to swim and hide behind it.


----------



## weluvbettas

Fawnleaf said:


> *You have your heater hidden well!! :-D I couldn't see it until I looked really close*!


Yeah thanks.  The plants help a lot.


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Now that I think about it, I think we have the same heaters!! :-D *


----------



## weluvbettas

Its a little Marine stealth one I think.


----------



## FallenMessiah

Axl's tank

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/konrad_duke/Pets/Axl/?action=view&current=IMG_0762.jpg


----------



## Sherleelee

This is a 15 liter split tank, it has the option to become a 4 split tank but i think it would be to crule to give them such little space, plus cleaning this thing is hard enough as it is lol. what do all of you think of it, a good setup?
It has the heater, pump and fliter all in the back so you dont have to see it


----------



## Lion Mom

Axl's tank is AWESOME!!!


Sherleelee, I think that is the BEST looking divide job I have EVER seen!!!!


----------



## Busted

Fawnleaf said:


> *Where'd you get the pine-apple house? *


I seen one at Petco yesterday.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I'll check if my local store has them. :-D They're so cute! I want to re-do my sorority sponge bob themed!! It's nice to have something a little mindless in my room, because my life is always so serious, with school and grades. :-D


----------



## danifacetastic

They also have Squidward houses and the Krusty Krab online. I think if I get the Squidward House I'm also going to get spongebobs and get a cocunut shell for Patricks and put one in each divider of my tank.


----------



## kelly528

My fish of 3 years, Lou Reed passed away in September, but now I have a white & blue marbled combtail named Jimi Hendrix! I had to downsize to 2 tanks when I went back to university, so he gets LOTS of attention and spoiling


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Wow! Nice tank!*


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tank kelly528. Your betta is very lucky!


----------



## Sherleelee

*Wow Kelly528 that tank is amazing!!! love alll the plants! def agree with alyyasha that your betta is one very lucky betta *


----------



## Lion Mom

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful tank kelly528. Your betta is very lucky!


I second that - I LOVE the plants!!!


----------



## kelly528

Lol thanks everyone! I killed all my old plants by soaking them in pure excel to kill algae (seemed like a good idea at the time) so I had to completely replant it!


----------



## small fry

Sorry about the plants kelly528.


This is a picture of Tony's new 2g hex;







He used to be in a 1.5g cube, but I moved him over because I needed full-spectrum lighting for the plants (anacharis and hornwort) that I added after I got the full-spectrum lighting.

Ghost Shrimp live in Tony's old tank.


----------



## bettamaxx

Welsh said:


> I've never seen one of those tanks over here! I really like the hexagonal shape lol. Your tank looks really nice!



:thankyou:


----------



## bettamaxx

Fawnleaf said:


> *Where'd you get the pine-apple house? *



amazon.com


----------



## Aireos

My Triton, last year, before he passed over the winter :[
The bowl looks small in the picture, that is due to the curve magnifying everything inside.
It was a one gallon, and eventually had live plants in it that he loved :]


----------



## bettamaxx

sericinda said:


> I finally found my holy grail of Bettas...an orange crowntail. Been looking for this fish for years! His name is Fanta.




Loving orange crown tail betta too


----------



## anglnarnld

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Busted

Aireos said:


> My Triton, last year, before he passed over the winter :[
> The bowl looks small in the picture, that is due to the curve magnifying everything inside.
> It was a one gallon, and eventually had live plants in it that he loved :]


Hes pretty, you didn't have a heater? and that picture does make him look cramped up.


----------



## FallenMessiah

Axl's tank with the wall of bubbles XD


----------



## FallenMessiah

Lion Mom said:


> Axl's tank is AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> Sherleelee, I think that is the BEST looking divide job I have EVER seen!!!!



haha thank you  i added the wall off bubbles and had to move the heater etc >.< cause i had to move the lid so the bubbles wouldn't pop near the power board just below the tank


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

*Leroy's first house!*

Let's see how this goes, my first attempt at uploading a photo....
(insert drumroll)... This is Leroy's first house:










Julie


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tank leroythebetta! How many gallons is that?


----------



## Aireos

Busted said:


> Hes pretty, you didn't have a heater? and that picture does make him look cramped up.


I had a thermometer sticker on the other side, when it dropped down too low I put a small heater in. I live in Texas and the weather keeps things rather toasty, his water hardly ever dropped below 78 except in the winter, then I left the heater in all the time.

I had him in a bigger tank (2.5g) and I don't think he liked it as much, maybe it was because he was used to his 1g tall bowl? Once I put live plants in there he became very active.

He did very well for about two years and then one of my young relatives knocked his bowl over, it was a pretty high fall (shoulder height) and needless to say he didn't survive :[


----------



## puppyrjjkm

I love your tank FallenMessiah! Does your betta like the bubble wand? I've been considering getting one for a while...


----------



## fishfinatic

20g High home to 6 females (Scarlet, Topaz,Rose, Violet, Saphhire and Storm), and 2 ADF's,1 lone albino cory (his buddy died, waiting to get a few more)


----------



## FallenMessiah

puppyrjjkm said:


> I love your tank FallenMessiah! Does your betta like the bubble wand? I've been considering getting one for a while...



Thanks  on one of his more active days he was swimming to the bottom then riding the bubbles up so i guess he loves it XD


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful tank leroythebetta! How many gallons is that?


Thanks! Hmm, gallons..... well, I can tell you it's 38 litres, so that would make it about 10 gallons, roughly (thinking there's about 3.8 or so litres per gallon).

First time having fish, first fish tank.... and I think Leroy is doing ok in it. He likes hiding in the pot when the filter is on. But, just learning bacteria in the filter can die, creating ammonia, when it's off, so I think I'll be leaving it on.

Julie


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow!!! I love your sorority!!! :-D I love all the pink-ness!


----------



## fishfinatic

Fawnleaf said:


> Wow!!! I love your sorority!!! :-D I love all the pink-ness!


 Thank you! I figure it was going to be all girls ,might as well make it pink!


----------



## bloo97

Lucky's New Design.


----------



## bloo97

FallenMessiah said:


> Axl's tank with the wall of bubbles XD


 Like the skull, BTW.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Taco's new tank make-over. It's now completely Spongebob Squarepants themed.


----------



## Aluyasha

Taco is a very lucky Betta!!!


----------



## FallenMessiah

bloo97 said:


> Like the skull, BTW.



Thanks  it is pretty awesome, i had to find a tank that fit the skull lol


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Neato! The Spongebob tank looks fantastic!


----------



## pneumo

wow I really like the Spongebob setup! :lol:


here's my Avatar-inspired tank, it's a 6 gallon eclipse


----------



## bettamaxx

*Tango- in HD (VIDEO)*

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/video/video.php?v=180481221979744&comments


----------



## bettamaxx

*Tango in youtube*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWuYFOp12Q


----------



## pneumo

bettamaxx said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWuYFOp12Q


he is so pretty! 
I like the dramatic music too lol


----------



## hailukah

Here's my new 10 gallon. It still has the bubbles from set-up :-D


----------



## ThePearlFish

ooo I was looking for a tree trunk/root decoration like that for my 5g but couldn't find one. That's cool looking


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Yeah I can't find any nice driftwood be it real or fake. :/ I REALLY want one for my aquascape too! congrats on your awesome find! =]


----------



## hailukah

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3202488

Found it online, then went to the store and they had two of 'em sittin' there.


----------



## Jupiter

My new tank!










New boy's side:










Octavian's side:









Albatross' Critter Keeper:


----------



## anglnarnld

I've never seen a critter keeper like that before. Its really nice


----------



## HarleyRigid

*Rock-Vegas*

This is Rocky's kit home. Bought straight out of the pet shop window by Mumma Bear... may need some extensions and additions or possibly even complete replacement before Puppa Bear will be happy with it lol. Get me the 'Binford' lol


----------



## Aluyasha

Merry Christmas to my Melvin! 
This is my Christmas gift to Melvin. His upgrade from a 1 gal not filtered, to a filtered 5 gal! He loves it, right when I put him in there he was swimming everywhere.


----------



## HarleyRigid

Really like the look of the root/wood Hailukah


----------



## cesitlie95

Nice tanks guys! Your betta fish look really happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Neelie

salmon's 5g.


----------



## Aluyasha

Salmon is beautiful, neelie!


----------



## fleetfish

*The New Sorority Tank *

Now just awaiting the sorority! for now Scarlet is enjoying the space. I might have to kick to poor guy out, but right now he's loving it. I'm planning to add a few more hidies and some duckweed to reduce light and filter flow. As for inspiration ... welll ... it looks kind of Retro? Hm. I love the little clay caves. You can sew moss to them, so that's what I might try. It's a bit early yet to scape it properly, but I'll most likely move things around and stuff.


----------



## Alex09

If you have a male in there you definitely will have to remove him before introducing females. 

Not a tank, BUT My first original java fern has been producing tons of babies over the past months... Probably because its been through so much abuse. Just removed them from the parent plant and superglued them to a rocks. I have about 12 baby plants right now. I have like 5 more that I attached to another rock yesterday. Those are already in the tank. Hope I did it right and they dont die! Because if they do I would probably be the first person to successfully kill a java fern LOL. I just wish they grew faster. It took them like 2-4 moths to get to the size they are now.


----------



## britnyjackson

Very nice Alex!! I want some! : )))


----------



## Fawnleaf

*Very cool!!! I love how natural it looks! Great job! :-D*


----------



## Alex09

Just because I like showing off my tank in super crisp resolution, I will picspam this thread once again.  

Attempt 2 at a 100% planted tank. Just removed the last silk plant. Added bamboo, Hygrophelia, One apongeton plant from bulb, Baby java ferns now have their own rocks, New java fern, Removed dino skull, and added black bg.

Tank:









Plants used:








1. Anacharis
2.Hygrophila
3 & 4. Java ferns
5. Pothos/Devil's Ivy
6. Arrowhead plant
7. Lucky Bamboo
8. More hygrophila
Not shown is a sprouting apongeton plant. its behind the driftwood right in front of the heater. Cant wait till it grows out, I need a tall plant back there.

Jucy pics 

Anacharis. Mother rplant completely melted and I threw it out. These are the baby stems that branched out of the dying plant. They grow fast!









Root system of pothos









You can see my baby java ferns and hygro here. Cant wait till the java ferns grow out! 









Cory


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow! Your tank looks awesome! I love your natural look! I could never pull that off! Great job!


----------



## Welsh

Your tank looks amazing Alex. I bought some java fern a few weeks back, I didnt realise at the time but they had all black spots over them and their only getting worse  I don't know why I torture myself with this thread haha Those photographs are amazing too


----------



## Alex09

Welsh said:


> Your tank looks amazing Alex. I bought some java fern a few weeks back, I didnt realise at the time but they had all black spots over them and their only getting worse  I don't know why I torture myself with this thread haha Those photographs are amazing too


Do they have baby plants growing the tips? If so then dont throw it out. Or if the babies re big enough, you can gently pull them out and glue it to a porous rock or wood. It will take several months but they will grow  Maybe the mother plant never managed to adjust to your water? Anyways, java ferns tend to prodice tons of babies when they are dying - its a survival mechanism.


----------



## azhwi

*Alucard's Lagoon*

The sales guy guessed that the tank was 7 gallons, but it came with a 5 gallon Elite Stingray filter - so the factory must be telling me it's 5.

In any case, if Alucard decides to jump, he's going to have to clear a 2" hurdle. Which, just to prove himself, he may just do.

Right now I'm concentrating on getting Alucard used to his new digs. I just bought that set up today. The Betta himself has only been with me for three days, so he's skittish with everything.

The stingray is running in the larger older _cycled _tank right now. Hopefully after a few weeks it will have accumulated enough bacteria that I can transfer it over. I think I will steal the BioMax filter insert from there and plop it into the smaller 5 gallon. Hopefully that will help.

In any case, cycling a 5 gallon won't be too hard. I just have to keep an eye on the ammonia and the nitrate levels on a daily basis.

Bonus! The tank is hidey-hole enough that I've lost sight of my betta twice. And he likes the pirate skull! :-D


----------



## Welsh

Alex09 said:


> Do they have baby plants growing the tips? If so then dont throw it out. Or if the babies re big enough, you can gently pull them out and glue it to a porous rock or wood. It will take several months but they will grow  Maybe the mother plant never managed to adjust to your water? Anyways, java ferns tend to prodice tons of babies when they are dying - its a survival mechanism.


They do actually, I was wondering what those things were on the tips, a pretty weird place to be growing babies haha


----------



## RiaLurvsFeesh

This is my new betta i just got  he's in a temp home till i get my 20 gal up and running again ): idk what to name him tho! hes soooo pretty~~ red and blue and kind of pink. any suggestions?


----------



## HarleyRigid

*The new and improved Rock-Vegas*

I won the auction on ebay and tomorrow I am going to pick up Rockys new digs. Just a little excited. Its a kit type with filter/pump and light all in the lid. Comes with the stand, some chems and some ornaments to keep Rocky comfortable till I customise the interior for him. All 2nd hand (but in good condition) so got it all for $120 Australian.


----------



## Aluyasha

I am sure Rocky will love it! How many gallons is that?


----------



## HarleyRigid

34 Litres which works out at 8.98 Gallons. A nice change from his pet shop assured 1/2 Gallon vase.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is really going to love that then. I upgraded one of my Bettas from a 1 gallon to a 5 gallon and he is still zooming around. 
I am sure Rocky will never get over how much room he will have when he gets in there!


----------



## HarleyRigid

*The new and improved Rock-Vegas*

Got Rock-Vegas assembled and cycling. Using the shrimp method hence the white media bag dangling in the tank. This is my first aquarium and therefor my first cycle. Think I got it right. Set up my tank... substrate, decos and plants. Treated tap water to remove chlorine etc, Couldn't find a 'shrimp' so I figured a good old raw Aussie prawn was close enough, bagged up n dropped in. Added some conditioner as per instructions on container, new filter cartridges (its a second hand tank and filter and I don't know how long its been dry or where it was stored so I thought it better to start with fresh gear) then seeded from a bottle of shop bought cycle starter. Got lights, heater and filter running. Just gotta duck into my local shop tomorrow to get a water test kit. Got one with the tank but didn't realise till I got home and got to work setting up that it was a ph test kit only. Oh well... another excuse to go 'shopping' lol


----------



## HarleyRigid

Could anyone help me out identifying my plants? Girl in shop wasn't sure of the names of the plants or what they were suited to so I bought for looks only lol


----------



## dragonfair

I got a new betta yesterday - no name yet (I posted a pic of him in the betta pics topic). Here's his temporary home. I had taken one of my 10 gal tanks down to put up Christmas decorations, so I got it back out again and set it up like a kritter keeper: no filter or gravel, just the heater & light. He LOVES the floating plant. I'm waiting for the 5 gal tanks to come in at Petco. They said they're gonna have a $1 per gallon sale and those should be included. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## thatmaceguy

*curious to see what you guys think*

I've been lurking here for a few months preparing to setup my own tank. here it is!










10 gallon, undergravel filter, a few live plants (and a few snails that hitchhiked in with them), a little pleco, and 1 male betta that previously lived in a 2 gallon "bowl."


----------



## Alex09

HarleyRigid said:


> Could anyone help me out identifying my plants? Girl in shop wasn't sure of the names of the plants or what they were suited to so I bought for looks only lol


Unfortunately, That looks like Purple Waffle Plant which is not aquatic so it will not last long in a submerges state


----------



## fflores

soon to be


----------



## Sweeda88

Here are my tanks... I've got a 3 gallon with one female, and a 10 gallon divided with 2 males. I will be getting heaters tomorrow or Monday, and also some real plants. Here they are! Also, Aurora has REALLY colored up since I put her in the 3 gallon. The first picture of her is now, and the second one is before. It's amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Very pretty! I really like the little floating plants!! I always mean to get some, but I never can find any!


----------



## Sweeda88

They're fake... lol. I got them at Walmart. I just took the base off.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Clever!! :-D


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! I am getting Anacharis this week, though. I really want some live plants. I think my Betta will prefer them.


----------



## cesitlie95

thatmaceguy said:


> I've been lurking here for a few months preparing to setup my own tank. here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 gallon, undergravel filter, a few live plants (and a few snails that hitchhiked in with them), a little pleco, and 1 male betta that previously lived in a 2 gallon "bowl."


That tank is gorgeous! I love the bridge, nice job!


----------



## ilovebunnies

fflores said:


> soon to be


Nice!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu

Judea, Jericho, and Canaan's divided 10 gallon:


----------



## weluvbettas

That tank is AMAZING! I can never make my tanks look so good.


----------



## Neelie

@TTT; that tank is just amazing!!!


----------



## Neelie

my newest addition; 14 gallon for salmon and sir henry


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, some really amazing tanks guys!


----------



## leaveittoweaver




----------



## hailukah

These are some incredible looking tanks. I want another one.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I LOVE everyone's tanks!! Maybe I should post a pic of my sorority. I think I will do that right now! :-D


----------



## weluvbettas

Pics now!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy




----------



## Fawnleaf

Here is the sorority!! :-D Sorry for the bad quality, guys. I can't seem to get my camera to focus. Oh well... 
Then, there's Bo's tank. I don't believe I have ever posted pics of his tank. This is my failed attempt at a jungle theme. And this I have posted before. Cody's little sanctuary. 


Added Bonus: This is my new girl. She has no name yet, but she's beautiful! This is her flaring at the camera! And yeah, her tail is split, but the picture makes it look a lot worse than it is.


----------



## anglnarnld

She is so cute, Im actually going to start a sorority with my new 20g long that im getting tomorrow


----------



## Fawnleaf

Awesome! Yeah, sororities are awesome! :-D

edit: I just realized how silly that sounds!


----------



## Aluyasha

Was at Wal-mart and today I have finally picked up two bettas that have been there for about a month and a half, just could not leave them there any longer. So, here they are in a 10 gallon divided. Pug and Gyger.


----------



## HarleyRigid

Wow great looking tank Neelie, I am very envious. Very well set out.


----------



## BettaFishRule

:nicefish::yourock:Cools tanks guys!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is Stahl's 15 gallon that he has all to himself:








And Cannibal Johnson's redecorated tank:








And Abacus' redecorated tank:


----------



## ThePearlFish

I have the same fake plant that is in the middle of Abacus's Tank


----------



## Lyssa89

My male betta is in an all black and white 10g with dalmation mollies, that way his color really pops out


----------



## Jupiter

That;s such a nice tank idea Lyssa!


----------



## mypetfishy

Here is Murphie's 5 gallon tank :-D
View attachment 21802


----------



## anglnarnld

A Lot of White *S P A C E*


----------



## Missy2280

*My New Betta*

I stumbled across this site about a week ago and have been obsessed with it since! I have since purchased a 5 gallon tank with filteration, heater, and live plant. I plan on getting more plants in the future. I rescued "Jaws" from Walmart. He was in one of those horrible little cups with less than 1 inch of water. He is beautiful and full of personality! I am already planning on getting more Betta's in the future. I put a few pics on here of him and his tank


----------



## dragonfair

Welcome Missy! That's a neat tank and a beautiful betta!


----------



## Missy2280

Thanks DragonFair Sorry for the pics being so small, not sure why they showed up like that. The picture on the right is of Jaws head first resting in his plant. Lol.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I know this was posted a while ago, but you know the little tanks that had different colored tops? The one right below the giant 15 gallon? What type of tank it that??


----------



## Aluyasha

Are you talking about Abacus and Cannibal Johnson's tanks? They are Aqueon 2.5 gal tanks. Mandala has one too.


----------



## Missy2280

I added another live plant in the left corner. Also got 4 ghost shrimp. Hopefully they don't become a snack!


----------



## Aluyasha

Nice tank Missy2280! Looks like a beach shore.


----------



## Rambo




----------



## Renee S

Here is my new guy's tank:


----------



## Airplane

Just got a 10 gallon for Airplane.

Still in the process of cycling. I used Nutrafin Cycle, and still nothing...

Anyone recommend and have a general time-frame of how long Seachem Stability needs?

I did tests on the tank water after 4 hours, and still nothing. pH is fine, ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all at 0 ppm.

Anyway, here's a photo of his new tank, minus his house, which is still in his current 1 gallon:


----------



## CodeRed

14 gal sorority. 6 girls currently.


----------



## Feral

10 Gal tank setup about a month ago for the new guy, Sharky- He likes to rest up on the nice cushy blossom when he's not pestering me to be fed:


----------



## Feral

And a new 5 gal to replace the 6 gal bowl I 'promoted' Little Dude to when I realized his 1 1/2 gal brandy snifter wasn't spacious enough:


----------



## Jupiter

Feral, CR, love those tanks! Especially the flowers, that's always a nice touch.

Here is Albatross' side after I kicked him out of the 3 gal and put him in the 10 gal split. Ignore the water marks, lol.


----------



## Feral

Jupiter said:


> Here is Albatross' side after I kicked him out of the 3 gal and put him in the 10 gal split. Ignore the water marks, lol.


Niiiice!



Jupiter said:


> Especially the flowers, that's always a nice touch.


Something about a tiny fish relaxing in a flower just tickles me. :-D


----------



## Missy2280

Thanks Aluyasha!  I am happy with it! I cant figure out why my pics are showing up so small! :|


----------



## Apocalypse

Airplane said:


> Just got a 10 gallon for Airplane.
> 
> Still in the process of cycling. I used Nutrafin Cycle, and still nothing...
> 
> Anyone recommend and have a general time-frame of how long Seachem Stability needs?
> 
> I did tests on the tank water after 4 hours, and still nothing. pH is fine, ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all at 0 ppm.
> 
> Anyway, here's a photo of his new tank, minus his house, which is still in his current 1 gallon:


It takes a few weeks to cycle a tank, not hours. You need a source of ammonia to get it started too.


----------



## Welsh

CodeRed said:


> 14 gal sorority. 6 girls currently.


I love your tank, I can never get flower pots to work as well in my 12 gallon, so I just have the one lol.


----------



## CodeRed

Thanks Jupiter, Welsh  The tank was originally meant to be a divided tank, but I decided there were too many flowers, LOL.

Welsh, I used to hate the look of terracotta pots, but they've grown on me. I'd like to do more with them. They're pretty, even if the girls don't really use them x3


----------



## HarleyRigid

Apocalypse said:


> It takes a few weeks to cycle a tank, not hours. You need a source of ammonia to get it started too.


Was just about to say the same thing Apocalypse. 
I am using the 'shrimp in' method to cycle my tank, also using Nutrafin Cycle to give it a kick start. I started my cycle on Christmas eve and with my shrimp I have a good, high, constant source of ammonia and am starting to see some results. As of yesterdays results my Ph has stayed at a constant 8, my ammonia is at 8ppm, nitrite is at 5ppm and nitrate is at 7ppm. 
There is a sticky on this site that details everything you will need to know about getting your tank to cycle. Best of luck


----------



## soccerdog693

Xander's 2.5 gal has gone under some major remodeling. Silk plans instead of plastic, and lost the shark cave that began chipping paint. Now he has a coffee mug, which he seems to like just fine.


----------



## anglnarnld

Nice!!^^


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the red gravel.


----------



## dragonfair

soccerdog, your tank looks great!


----------



## soccerdog693

Thanks! I kind of tried to find colors that matched him - red and dark blue  my fave colors.

With the room light turned off and tank light on its absolutely beautiful, I love the red light


----------



## amandag3001

Here are my Betta homes. I also have a 125 gallon African Cichlid Tank, a 10 gallon fry/hospital/quarantine tank. And a 20 gallon Console TV. 

Here is Sophie's home - It is a 2.5 Gallon Heated Bowl.









Here is Zen's 5 Gallon Fluval Chi









And here is Spot's deal of the day. It's a 5 gallon tank I bought on Craigslist for $5.00 including light and filter.


----------



## JD3P

amandag3001 said:


> Here are my Betta homes. I also have a 125 gallon African Cichlid Tank, a 10 gallon fry/hospital/quarantine tank. And a 20 gallon Console TV.


All of those tanks have WAY TOO MUCH water in them, you need to remove a few inches. It looks like your fish might be able to easily jump out of the fluval since it's not covered. Plus bettas need surface air to breathe, in those tanks they don't have any.


----------



## bettafish15

I love all the tanks! But in the Chi, you might wanna lower the water level so he wont jump out ^^


----------



## bettafish15

JD3P said:


> All of those tanks have WAY TOO MUCH water in them, you need to remove a few inches. It looks like your fish might be able to easily jump out of the fluval since it's not covered. Plus bettas need surface air to breathe, in those tanks they don't have any.


There IS surface space in all the tanks  Most people fill their tanks to the rim, and theres still room at the surface between the light and the water in the third tank. But in the lidless ones, I see your point.


----------



## amandag3001

It usually is a little lower. I have to keep filling it up since it evaporates more than my other tanks.


----------



## Neelie

amandag3001 said:


> I have to keep filling it up since it evaporates more than my other tanks.


has nothing to do with the fact the level is too high. 
lower it 3 inches and fill it up to _just that level_ if it falls.


----------



## TheKingsFish

Kim said:


> WARNING: Don't get a betta if you mind being addicted to them! They are horribly addicting.


Yeah, I wish someone had told me that before I brought the first one home from my animal behaviour class. My room-mate has become a total Betta junkie and it has become massively contagious. I would have been perfectly fine with just Hamlet, but then we started talking about breeding him, which led to us buying a 10 gal tank on-line, which led to Ophelia, which led to the other 5 at various stages, which led to Ariel, etc & so forth. 

Addictive is right, but I don't regret getting hooked.


----------



## amandag3001

Thanks for the advice on the Fluval chi. I didn't realize the water was so high in the picture. I will make sure the water is lower in the future. This is what it usually looks like....the picture is kinda blurry, but you can see the lower level..


----------



## bettafish15

Looks much betta! (See what I did there?)


----------



## Auntie Crazy

I've only had my Jimmy a week or so, and I'll be making several changes to the tank to make it more Betta-friendly, but here's his current set-up. This is a 6-gallon Eclipse tank and he's the only occupant. (Also, although he looks blue and red in this light, he's actually green and red; like in my avatar. Weird that he looks so different under various lighting.)










AC


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY nice, Auntie, very nice!!!


----------



## dragonfair

Auntie, I love your tank!


----------



## Auntie Crazy

Aw, thanks, Lion Mom, Dragonfair! I know I've got some work to do to make it truly a betta-cozy home, and I appreciate your kindnesses. ;-)

AC


----------



## NEWBEE FISH

Still working on it.... (spoiled fish)


----------



## Aluyasha

Pretty Betta Newbee Fish! Love the live plants. 
Mandala has that same tank. Say, do you have any problems with the filter cartridge growing algae?


----------



## NEWBEE FISH

just the good algae


----------



## Aluyasha

Me too. It kind of annoys me but if Mandala loves his tank then so do I.


----------



## Missy2280

*Newest addition*

This is Ernie! I got him tonight, we went to Petsmart and I couldnt resist him. He is peach colored! He lives in a 4 gallon critter keeoer with a heater. I will soon be getting filteration for it but until then I will do water changes. I also purchased a desk lamp at Walmart for 2.50! I bought fluorescent lighting for it. The heater is acting goofy though. It is one of the preset ones which I hadnt much luck with in the past but decided to give it another try. Well when you first plug it in the light comes on for a min and then goes out. It doesnt come back on until I unplug it and plug it back in. I am thinking I just got a bad one, I will probably be making another trip to Walmart tomorrow. Anyway just wanted to introduce my 2nd Betta


----------



## anglnarnld

Oh my gosh!! I have the same gravel  Your betta is such a cutie  I love his orange color ;D


----------



## Abby

Still a little murky from the tank clean out:
















Theres the log and the stump both covered in plants and the rock at the front is covered in the little Flame Moss i have left.
Dastan loves playing in the plants on the log


----------



## anglnarnld

Oh!! Your tank is pretty!! ;D


----------



## Abby

OH and if you look closely on the right at the top ( the magnet cleaner at the back) under the LID LIP is the remains of his bubble nest


----------



## Abby

Thanks. when my custom built tanks gets here Dastans going to be down sized into it, and this will be stripped with a few hiding spots and plants in pots along with sponge filter and heater for the breeding tank.


----------



## Alex09

Very nice tank Abby! Love those rimless ones *so jealous*
An angled shot of my 10 gal (See the rest of the pics in todays photoshoot)


----------



## Missy2280

Thanks Anglnarnld! I usually go with natural themes but I saw this gravel @ Petsmart and loved it! Plus it was on sale 89 cents for 2 pound bag! I love Ernies color too, he was way in the back of the shelf with about 20 other Bettas in front of him I saw him and knew he was meant for me! :-D


----------



## anglnarnld

Lol I just love betta love stories


----------



## Abby

lol thanks alex it cost me $18 at an aquarium


----------



## Lion Mom

Beautiful fish and VERY nice tanks, people!!! 

Missy - JMO, but I would advise taking that heater back and getting a 25w adjustable, submersible one. Sure, it will cost a little extra, but in the long run it is SO much better!!!!


----------



## 619Ray

Hope the pics come up.(using my iPhone for this)
His name is Midnight because of his black and dark blue colors.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tank and Betta 619Ray!
BTW, is that bamboo real? I am not 100% on this but I think the leaves of the bamboo have to be out of the water or it will rot.


----------



## 619Ray

Yes they're real. I bought the bamboo before I was told the same thing.  Not sure what I should do? Thank you for the compliment tho!


----------



## Lion Mom

619Ray said:


> Yes they're real. I bought the bamboo before I was told the same thing.  Not sure what I should do? Thank you for the compliment tho!


Take them out of the tank and put them in a vase with water?


----------



## Aluyasha

My only idea would be taking the bamboo out until it grows taller and once it is tall enough to pop out the top put it back in. That is really the only option besides just getting rid of the bamboo all together.


----------



## 619Ray

Darn. I was hoping there was a way to keep them in the tank.


----------



## Missy2280

Well here is Ernies new home! The critter keeper just wasnt doing it so I returned it all including the heater and got a 5 gallon kit and a 50 watt adjustable heater which was on sale for 13.00! I like this MUCH better and so does Ernie One thing.....the water flow seems a bit strong how can I slow it down?


----------



## Aluyasha

Great tank!
I baffled Melvin's filter by cutting a sponge to fit the outflow part and putting a rubber band around it and the filter to hold it in place. Works very well so far.
There is a plastic bottle method somewhere on the forum, I just do not know how to do that one. Good luck!


----------



## Missy2280

Thankyou I will try that tomorrow. Poor guy gets carried away when he gets close to it.


----------



## 619Ray

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139

Great tank and pretty betta Missy2280.


----------



## Missy2280

Thanks for the link 619Ray! Your tank is awesome! Midnight looks just like my Jaws, he is my avatar


----------



## 619Ray

:thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoBetta

Here is Sinatra's tank. It's a marineland crescent 3, heated and filtered. He has three silk plants, one plastic, a flower pot that he's afraid to go inside, and gravel and glass stones. You can see his huge bubblenest on the left side of the tank behind his plant. Please forgive his poor tail, we've finally beaten tail rot (since the day I got him) and are slowly growing it back.


----------



## CjRager89

I've been gathering some stuff so I can turn my plain jane 2.5 gallon into something a bit more exciting. I plan on building it this week and into the next. What do you guys think of this?? Going to have a two little doors on the bottom to store my air pump (for my sponge filter), food, chems, etc. And I have some high powered cree leds to make a nice light on the top. Hopefully everything comes out as planned.


----------



## ilovebunnies

CjRager89 said:


> I've been gathering some stuff so I can turn my plain jane 2.5 gallon into something a bit more exciting. I plan on building it this week and into the next. What do you guys think of this?? Going to have a two little doors on the bottom to store my air pump (for my sponge filter), food, chems, etc. And I have some high powered cree leds to make a nice light on the top. Hopefully everything comes out as planned.


This looks pretty awesome. You should make a separate thread for this when you start the project. Are you going to try live plants with the led lighting? And are you going to add a background to your tank so you don't see the wires?


----------



## Kestrel

After starting out with a betta in a half gallon plastic tank at the start of my dorm life last year I have now become a slightly obsessive fish keeper. I've looked through ALL of this thread at one point or another trying to find inspiration and now it's my time to share too!

Right now I have a 1.5 gal and 10 gal tank up and running. In my 1.5 is Prince, a purple halfmoon I got last year, since then he has lost his gorgeous fins sadly. And recently I thought I was going to euthanize him since he wasn't looking healthy but he bounced back and I couldn't go through with it since he's like a little pet to me now~

In my 10 gal I have the crowntail in my avatar that I bought when I thought that Prince was going to kick the bucket, a mystery snail that Prince began to pick on, and two male fancy guppies. (none of the 10 gal fish have names yet, guh) Don't worry, I realized the possible risks involved with bettas and guppies but I wanted to try, and so far everyone seems fine. The betta only chases them a little ways when they are too close to him, and any nibbles that he's gotten hasn't damaged their fins. My plan though is to get 2 corys and 1 or 2 more guppies for the tank. And if the guppies don't work I'll get Neon Tetras instead. I'm curious, what do you guys think of that stocking?

Oh, and with the tanks was a homemade divider I wanted to use to give Prince a small section of the 10 gal since I only have one heater, but the CT would not let up on flaring so I decided against that.


----------



## ThePearlFish

Cjrager, I can't wait to see the finished product of your mini stand and canopy, that is an awesome idea by the waay, I am surprised it has never been done before!

Kestrel I looove the 10g! and the purple plant and dinosaur


----------



## Aluyasha

Finally, a Dinosaur tank! I am obsessed with Dinosaurs, I have been looking everywhere for a Parasaurolophus finguine that could fit in my tank but I guess Dinosaurs are not that popular of a theme around here...
BTW, stunning Bettas!!!


----------



## Kestrel

I know! I was trying to find a dinosaur tank for inspiration, but couldn't find any. The biggest reason I did it was because these were plastic dinosaurs I already had as a kid, because I love them as well! (Jurassic Park is my favorite movie~)

I have seen some dino props at pet stores but they're usually kinda cheesy I think.


----------



## Aluyasha

Yeah, the Dinosaur decor at all the petstores I have seen are always cartoonish. I want realistic Dinosaurs!


----------



## Kestrel

Oh, I forgot to mention. I was going to put a parasaurolophus in too as it's one of my favorites as well, but it didn't seem to fit as well and wasn't as pretty. I'd also have the velociraptor if it wasn't so big.


----------



## Aluyasha

I think it would be cool to do a realistic Dinosaur scene. I wanted to do a parasaurolophus herd in a swamp kind of look for my 10 gallon. Maybe some group of small raptors sneaking up on them in the bushes.


----------



## CjRager89

ilovebunnies said:


> This looks pretty awesome. You should make a separate thread for this when you start the project. Are you going to try live plants with the led lighting? And are you going to add a background to your tank so you don't see the wires?


Yes, going for live plants. Thats why I got some high powered cree leds. For the background I have this from http://www.designsbynature.net/products-page/ great guys there, very easy to work with and super reasonable prices.


----------



## Aluyasha

Ooo, I have seen the natural rock look as a background before, it looked very cool. Like those waterfall statues you put in your house.


----------



## ilovebunnies

CjRager89 said:


> Yes, going for live plants. Thats why I got some high powered cree leds. For the background I have this from http://www.designsbynature.net/products-page/ great guys there, very easy to work with and super reasonable prices.


This is going to be awesome. Please please please start a separate thread about you diy. I will be watching :shock:. hehe!


----------



## ThePearlFish

ilovebunnies said:


> This is going to be awesome. Please please please start a separate thread about you diy. I will be watching :shock:. hehe!


me too!  watch, you are going to start a trend with smaller tanks


----------



## BettasForever

Lovely tanks! Mine isn't as impressive, and most of you will say it's really super small, but I think my fish is very healthy in it. He has already made his bubble nest, and this is his 2nd (almost 3rd ) day with us. Here's some pics:


----------



## Lordsameth

Here is mine!!


----------



## Kestrel

@CJRager - I also can't wait to see the finished product, between the fancy wood decor and the rock background I think it will be the most impressive 2.5 gal ever. Perhaps you should post a separate thread and info/photos on your process, I think we'd all love to see and know. Unless you want to keep them to yourself, which is understandable.

@BettasForever - It actually might be bigger than my first tank if you would fill it up a little bit more. I'm assuming you left it down so he won't jump out but I think you could give him a bit more and still be safe. And he seems to look just fine, some of those pictures make the bowl look smaller than it is.

@Lordsameth - I think I have that same heater, how's it working for you?


----------



## Lordsameth

@Kestrel - It isn't providing enough heat, but I only got it today and it is COLD out. we'll see how well it works over the next little while :3


----------



## Aluyasha

Look at my new 6.6 gallon divided. It has Caligula, my brand new yellow/white butterfly HM on the left side. And Gyger, my orange dalmation VT on the right side:
























I know it is a little bare, I forgot to buy caves. I will get some soon.


----------



## Kestrel

Nice long tank! The divider doesn't look like it's centered though and OCD is kicking in. Caligula is an amazing name too, it makes me chuckle.


----------



## Aluyasha

Kestrel said:


> Nice long tank! The divider doesn't look like it's centered though and OCD is kicking in. Caligula is an amazing name too, it makes me chuckle.


 I know, but we had to jury rig the divider to fit with the lid on and that position was the only way the lid would go on and not make the divider loose.


----------



## ohstephyy

There's my 2.5 gallon tank :3 (I may be switching into a 4gal bio orb if it goes on sale again... maybe...)

The plant floating at the top above the teacup used to be soooo pretty and green when all of its' leafs were in tact, so right now I just planted an onion bulb to take its place.

I adorned the place with black sand, a heater, a vintage teacup with translucent rocks spilling from it, 5 live plants just sprouting from its bulbs, two fully grown live plants and one fake soft velvet-ish brown plant. He also has a floating log and an origami fan for a backdrop outside of his tank. 

I really want some bamboo later on, but it's so hard to chop down. My friend has some in her backyard and we've been trying to harvest it ahahaha. And failing. But anyway, till then me and Pixel will have to wait for his bamboo.

If you look really hard, you'll notice Pixel chillin outside of his log :3 

And you can also see the reflection of my hello kitty pj bottoms :T










^ Pixel starring at me from inside his log. So silly.


----------



## bettafish15

^ Nice tank! The temp seems cold though...I'd bump it up to 78


----------



## Aluyasha

ohstephyy said:


> There's my 2.5 gallon tank :3 (I may be switching into a 4gal bio orb if it goes on sale again... maybe...)
> 
> The plant floating at the top above the teacup used to be soooo pretty and green when all of its' leafs were in tact, so right now I just planted an onion bulb to take its place.
> 
> I adorned the place with black sand, a heater, a vintage teacup with translucent rocks spilling from it, 5 live plants just sprouting from its bulbs, two fully grown live plants and one fake soft velvet-ish brown plant. He also has a floating log and an origami fan for a backdrop outside of his tank.
> 
> I really want some bamboo later on, but it's so hard to chop down. My friend has some in her backyard and we've been trying to harvest it ahahaha. And failing. But anyway, till then me and Pixel will have to wait for his bamboo.
> 
> If you look really hard, you'll notice Pixel chillin outside of his log :3
> 
> And you can also see the reflection of my hello kitty pj bottoms :T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Pixel starring at me from inside his log. So silly.


 Abacus has one of those Betta logs, he loves it! He gets so depressed whenever I take it out to clean.


----------



## ohstephyy

@ Bettafish15

:3 yeah, don't worry... It was just warming up, because I had just cleaned it and took the heater out. It said it was between 72-76 (it goes green and then light brown to show that it's 'in between temps' or heating up.) but right now it's at a nice 78 

@Aluyasha

Hahaha! Yeah Pixel always just stares me down when I try to take it out to clean it, one time he even brought up as much courage as he could to jump and bite my thumb!! He's very protective of his log. Such a silly boy, and then he goes inside it and 'mean mugs' me when I'm laying on my bed. Now, inside of it he made a little bubble nest :3


----------



## Aluyasha

ohstephyy said:


> @ Bettafish15
> 
> :3 yeah, don't worry... It was just warming up, because I had just cleaned it and took the heater out. It said it was between 72-76 (it goes green and then light brown to show that it's 'in between temps' or heating up.) but right now it's at a nice 78
> 
> @Aluyasha
> 
> Hahaha! Yeah Pixel always just stares me down when I try to take it out to clean it, one time he even brought up as much courage as he could to jump and bite my thumb!! He's very protective of his log. Such a silly boy, and then he goes inside it and 'mean mugs' me when I'm laying on my bed. Now, inside of it he made a little bubble nest :3


Abacus never made bubble nests until I got him that log.


----------



## cjayBetta

JD3P said:


> All of those tanks have WAY TOO MUCH water in them, you need to remove a few inches. It looks like your fish might be able to easily jump out of the fluval since it's not covered. Plus bettas need surface air to breathe, in those tanks they don't have any.



Does my betta have enough surface area? Would he be able to jump out??


----------



## Aluyasha

It is suggested if you do not have a cover to leave a space about 2 inches to make sure he cannot jump out.


----------



## cjayBetta

Does that look about right?


----------



## Aluyasha

cjayBetta said:


> Does that look about right?


 Seems to be. 
Lovely Betta by the way.


----------



## cjayBetta

Thanks so much  The red one in your picture is so gorgeous.


----------



## Aluyasha

cjayBetta said:


> Thanks so much  The red one in your picture is so gorgeous.


That is Abacus, my baby. 
I have a ton of pictures of all my 8 Bettas in my album if you want to see more pictures of Abby or anyone else. 
And keep asking questions if you have some. It is obvious you care deeply for your Betta.


----------



## Scrambles




----------



## ohstephyy

The rocks outside looks really cool, Scrambles :3


----------



## Aluyasha

@Scrambles: I see you have a Betta log too. 
Is that a 10 gallon?


----------



## demonr6

My new buddy I just got a few days ago has a new pad at work. He won't be coming home till next week, but when he does oh boy!! I still need to find him a suitable hiding place though but that will be my weekend project. I have a Betta Log but I think that may be too much for a 3g tank plus it detracts from the ambiance. 



Yes the water level is still a little low, the thermometer will be in-tank. This is still in progress. The tank did not come with a lid so I will be making a template and cutting one from Lexan this weekend.


----------



## cjayBetta

That looks GREAT!


----------



## Scrambles

Yes, mine is a 10 gallon. I am so jealous of that super sweet nano tank. Is it a 5 gallon? It rules!


----------



## Alex09

Mogget's Home. He's warming up to me already! The camera still freaks him out. Explains why he's missing in a bunch of the pics. It's 1.5 gal. One cool thig is that the curved shape distorts his appearance and makes him seem huge! 

















Arrowhead Plant:









Got Him!


----------



## Aluyasha

@Alex09: Ah, got him on camera after all! What a beautiful fish! 
Love the Arrowhead vine, I cannot seem to find those anywhere I live. Just be careful if you have any other pets, those plants are poisonous.


----------



## Alex09

Really? Didnt know that! My only other pets are my dogs and Im sure they couldnt care less about the plant lol. Im gonna look for another java fern, an anubias, or some moss to add in. I actually got the arrowhead vine from the reptile section at petco.


----------



## Aluyasha

Alex09 said:


> Really? Didnt know that! My only other pets are my dogs and Im sure they couldnt care less about the plant lol. Im gonna look for another java fern, an anubias, or some moss to add in. I actually got the arrowhead vine from the reptile section at petco.


 I had to learn about most of the common poisonous plants, one of my cats is a chewer. 
Arrowhead Vines are very hardy plants and they grow quickly, so make sure they do not take over. 
I believe they cause throat swelling and vomiting if eaten or even if a leaf is just punctured with their teeth.
I love the look of real plants in a tank, I just cannot afford to see if I can keep them alive or not. :]


----------



## demonr6

Scrambles said:


> Yes, mine is a 10 gallon. I am so jealous of that super sweet nano tank. Is it a 5 gallon? It rules!


That is actually a 3 gallon nano, all glass and really sweet. The light alone is excellent. I called the company and bought a second for my 5 gallon tank which I was rigging an undercabinet light and it was horrible.


----------



## Scrambles

demonr6 said:


> That is actually a 3 gallon nano, all glass and really sweet. The light alone is excellent. I called the company and bought a second for my 5 gallon tank which I was rigging an undercabinet light and it was horrible.


Word. Where did ya get the light?


----------



## demonr6

Scrambles said:


> Word. Where did ya get the light?


The tank can be found here although it was much cheaper going direct. I called this afternoon inquiring about the light and asked if they sold the entire light separately and to my delight they did. While the new one is en-route I brought it home since the tank at work has adequate light from my overhead storage drawer. I think the plants can survive with that light for a week. I installed the light on my 5 gallon and it is sweet. The LED setup that comes with this tank originally gives adequate light, but not for plants. 

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15493

Pics of it on my 5g here at home. It is a really nice hue of blue, tough to get in a pic but the website with the product is pretty much dead on.


----------



## cjayBetta

Omg that looks so neat!


----------



## Scrambles

Holy crap that 3 gallon is only $41.99 on that site...SOLD!


----------



## amandiepants

Tabasco's 1.5 gallon tank!









I added more water today. I ran out of treated water haha.


----------



## demonr6

Scrambles said:


> Holy crap that 3 gallon is only $41.99 on that site...SOLD!


Nooo go to the picotope website, it is only $37 there!!


----------



## demonr6

Hey, that is the 1.5 gallon tank I had Marco in!!


----------



## amandiepants

demonr6 said:


> Hey, that is the 1.5 gallon tank I had Marco in!!


how did it work out for you? its my first tank.. so far no complains... hasnt even been a week though


----------



## demonr6

I had no complaints, Marco seemed to enjoy it. I had a couple of live, low-light plants in there.. an Anubias and a Java fern but that LED light won't cut it for live plants. I bought a little bridge at PetSmart that he would hide under. Other than having to do more frequent water changes it is a great little tank. That is the reason I upgraded to a larger 5 gallon. So my only complaint really is the light, but only due to my having live plants.


----------



## weluvbettas

Alejandro's 2.5 gallon


----------



## ThePearlFish

Aw man! for some reason you pic isn't showing up weluvbettas


----------



## weluvbettas

Is it now?


----------



## ThePearlFish

Yes, now it is  It looks really nice!


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the cave!


----------



## weluvbettas

Thanks! I used to hate it but I love it now for some reason!


----------



## BettasForever

I know, it's really bad. I just got it 4 hours ago. He likes it better than his 0.6 gallon bowl. :3


----------



## Scrambles

Ooo, I just added a cave so Scrambles could have some privacy, he really likes it. Also, I tied the Anubias to a piece of Mopani Bogwood, the African Dwarf Frogs seem to like hiding under it.


----------



## Aluyasha

BettasForever said:


> I know, it's really bad. I just got it 4 hours ago. He likes it better than his 0.6 gallon bowl. :3


 That is much better. 
Does it have a cover? If it does you can raise the water so he has even more room to swim, if you want.
I hope you both enjoy the new tank!


----------



## BettasForever

Aluyasha said:


> That is much better.
> Does it have a cover? If it does you can raise the water so he has even more room to swim, if you want.
> I hope you both enjoy the new tank!



Yes, it has a cover. on the tank it has a little thing that says "Water line" so I kind of just stopped filling it there...


----------



## Aluyasha

Ahh I see.


----------



## britnyjackson

*Redecorated!!*

Just redecorated yesterday!! What do you all think?


----------



## ThePearlFish

britnyjackson said:


> Just redecorated yesterday!! What do you all think?


I like it!


----------



## Jayy

I second that, very nice. Is there a betta on the otherside or no.


----------



## Littlebittyfish




----------



## CjRager89

@ Littlebittyfish - I like the little asian kitty


----------



## britnyjackson

Yes there are fish in all of them. Their just hiding..


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Lovely Tanks! Great redecorating job britnyjackson!


----------



## Nicolekelly

*He has two tanks. One gets filled with betta water & runs for a week when he's ready to have the other tank cleaned & he's transferred into the other one. He eats three different foods & everyone makes fun of my son, because he cares for him so well.*
*







*


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Aww, your picture didn't show up? Can you try uploading it again?


----------



## Nicolekelly

All your tanks are beautiful!! I love the one with the Chinese cat in it...too cool. I also love the white Bettas.


----------



## Apocalypse

Got my new plants in the mail today so I figured I'd snap an updated photo. Not sure if I like the arrangement right now, I may move things around a little bit.


----------



## JD3P

You could keep the log/rock in the middle and place the plants in the corners. I like the look though with the black gravel and bright green plants.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Apocalypse said:


> Got my new plants in the mail today so I figured I'd snap an updated photo. Not sure if I like the arrangement right now, I may move things around a little bit.


Where did you purchase your plants from online? They look very nice,I have been worried about buying plants online and having them show up brown and dead .:lol:. But my local petstores and my nearest petco don't have much plants to choose from unfortunately.


----------



## Apocalypse

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/

Shipping is a little steep but she packages them incredibly well. Mine got held up due to snow so they took 6 days to get here. They got here in perfect condition though.


----------



## Jayy

WOW!! Can I have your tank? It's awesome!


----------



## Lion Mom

BEAUTIFUL tank!!!


----------



## amandiepants

how often should i do water changes and how? meaning what percentage for what day (25% on first day.. etc) also i was thinking about dropping a bulb or two in there to try and grow live plants.. is this a bad idea? and also i need to get him a heater.. will a 7v be too much? its for 2-5 gallons and some of the reviews on this heater said they use it for their 1.5 gallon i just have to unplug it on hotter days. i dont have the money to move him to a bigger tank right now. i thought 1.5 wouldve been sufficient.


----------



## JD3P

amandiepants said:


> how often should i do water changes and how? meaning what percentage for what day (25% on first day.. etc) also i was thinking about dropping a bulb or two in there to try and grow live plants.. is this a bad idea? and also i need to get him a heater.. will a 7v be too much? its for 2-5 gallons and some of the reviews on this heater said they use it for their 1.5 gallon i just have to unplug it on hotter days. i dont have the money to move him to a bigger tank right now. i thought 1.5 wouldve been sufficient.


After a tank is cycled I usually do 25% water change once a week. Not sure about the plants. The 7w heater would be fine for a 2 gallon or smaller. Not sure if it'll be good enough for 5 you might need a 10w heater.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is some updated pictures of my 6.6 gallon. I added a background for each side and a blue mug on each side and gave Caligula a little plant.
Caligula's side:








Gyger's side:








Whole tank:


----------



## danifacetastic

I like everyones tank!


----------



## dew

Apacolpse I like your tank but the java fern needs to be planted on wood or weighed down with a rock or it will die.


----------



## Apocalypse

dew said:


> Apacolpse I like your tank but the java fern needs to be planted on wood or weighed down with a rock or it will die.


It's tied onto a rock, you just can't see it in the picture for some reason. It's not buried in the gravel.


----------



## small fry

This is my new male betta! I think he might be a DT, but I am not sure.

Unfortunately, he is in a bowl right now, but I plan to upgrade him to a 5g tank as soon as Walmart has them in stock!
http://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff462/bettafish224/Bettas/DSCN3095.jpg

I am SO happy and proud to be the owner of *2 *beautiful bettas!:-D


----------



## lilchiwolf

My tanks!


----------



## amandiepants

JD3P said:


> After a tank is cycled I usually do 25% water change once a week. Not sure about the plants. The 7w heater would be fine for a 2 gallon or smaller. Not sure if it'll be good enough for 5 you might need a 10w heater.


i'll give that a try. do i take him out before i do the 25% water changes while i'm pouring in the new treated water? if so how long do i keep him out of the water for? and my tank is 1.5 gallons i think the 2 gallon heater will be fine. i dont think they make heaters for less than 2 gallons do they?


----------



## boro

I have been browsing through more than half of this thread and have really enjoyed seeing everyone's tanks...they are kinda like an expression of a person's individualism and creativity...

I'll be posting mine up tomorrow once the final additions are made in preparation for the community tank.
.
.
.


----------



## Kestrel

@small fry If he is DT I think it's just barely. He almost more looks like a plakat though with those short fins, which I like. And it looks like he might have some pretty awesome coloring once he's adapted!


----------



## demonr6

amandiepants said:


> i'll give that a try. do i take him out before i do the 25% water changes while i'm pouring in the new treated water? if so how long do i keep him out of the water for? and my tank is 1.5 gallons i think the 2 gallon heater will be fine. i dont think they make heaters for less than 2 gallons do they?


Yes, they do. There is a small round heater and also a rectangular, both are flat and take up very minimal space. One word of caution though is that they are preset to a certain temp and can only keep up to about 7 degrees of ambient so if you are like me and keep your house at arctic +2 then the heater is pretty much useless.


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is part of a juvie betta's former home until "she" developed into a male. It must be the alien skull. lol


----------



## cjayBetta

Love the skull! <3


----------



## cjayBetta

Here is CoCo's temp home till I move him into a 20-30g split 











No heater but he is downstairs with the turtles and we keep that room hot and hes right above the heat lamp (this was taken upstairs after i cleaned and put the new deco in it) Water temp 76-77 and 20-30% water changes daily


----------



## boro

Got the last of the fish tank stuff in today. I think I'm finally done messing with it lol. The whole tank has an Atlantis/Mediterranean theme. It's semi planted, there is a live Anubias and Amazon sword in there although since this is a new tank they are both obviously fairly young. 



















Cave










This tank is about a week into cycling. Once it's cycled I will be adding some cory cats and snails in here. Right now Khan is swimming around like crazy exploring all the new stuff.
.
.
.


----------



## lilchiwolf

nice!


----------



## Aluyasha

@Boro: Beautiful tank for a beautiful fish!


----------



## Jupiter

Lovely tank Boro!

Here's my redone 5 gallon...I like it, but I miss the old look.


----------



## cjayBetta

Where did you get that tree thing. I really like it!


----------



## Jupiter

Mine? That's just driftwood-should be available at any petstore.


----------



## cjayBetta

I love the shape of it.. its awesome.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

boro said:


> Got the last of the fish tank stuff in today. I think I'm finally done messing with it lol. The whole tank has an Atlantis/Mediterranean theme. It's semi planted, there is a live Anubias and Amazon sword in there although since this is a new tank they are both obviously fairly young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank is about a week into cycling. Once it's cycled I will be adding some cory cats and snails in here. Right now Khan is swimming around like crazy exploring all the new stuff.
> .
> .
> .


I would watch that green/white plant in the corner. Its not true aquatic plant and will rot


----------



## boro

Thanks everyone!



WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I would watch that green/white plant in the corner. Its not true aquatic plant and will rot


Don't worry...that one is fake. ;-) It's a pretty convincing fake though.
.
.
.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

boro said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...that one is fake. ;-) It's a pretty convincing fake though.
> .
> .
> .


Really? Wow! I would have never guessed it was fake! That's crazy


----------



## Arowan

Here's my 5gallon hawkeye, home to one double-tail betta and 3 ghost shrimp.

Hoping to eventually upgrade to red cherry or red crystal shrimp.

Has: 5 pieces of custom-waterlogged cholla wood, bought from a hobby lobby.
1 dwarf lily, remnant of my order from heather.
1 broad-leafed anubias species from a petco tank.
1 narrow-leafed anubias from a petsmart tube.
1 amazon sword from a petsmart tube.

Gravel is eco-complete, baffled with a water-bottle baffle. And a background of one of Amano's planted tanks, to block off the ugly wires. 

More pictures, esp of the before-and-after, in the Pictures Forum. 

I had posted a thread asking about the cholla in this forum a couple months ago, but never got a response about their safety with bettas. So I just went with it, and it's been perfect. 4 of the pieces waterlogged in under 24 hours, and leeched tannins only a week after. The wood is very soft, even in the tattered-looking spots, and do not tear my betta's fins. He is also able to fit through all the the cholla pieces. They also provide awesome hiding spots for my shrimp, and are nice anchors for anubias. 

The only thing I can think to add at this point is another narrow leafed anubias on the same piece of wood the first one is on, and perhaps some sort of ground cover plant; the grass-looking kinds. I suspect they'll be rather messy, though... I refuse to work with messy-small-leafed plants in the future.

Sorry for the large pictures >_>


----------



## dannys60

My 9 gallon hex tank


----------



## Aluyasha

Nice tank Dannys60.


----------



## Kestrel

@ boro Your tank and your fish are just beautiful!

@ Arowan I love the cholla wood, and it's a great idea. I've wanted to put driftwood or something like it in my tank for a while but haven't seen any for sale. So you just soaked it for a week, or did you also do anything else?


----------



## mynameiskcdc

This is Sir Philson's tank! I've only had him for less than a week, but he seems to really enjoy his little home. He had a nice bubble nest going earlier today, but I did a partial water change, so the bubble nest went bye bye. 










Right now I've got him fasting a bit because he refuses to eat anything but blood worms (which is why I had to change his water and get all the spit out food pellets from under his gravel). Needless to say, he's a little peeved at me and likes to hide in his barrel and behind his plastic purple plant and sulk. Once I move into my apartment next semester, he is at least getting a 2.5 gallon tank. I just don't have room for much more than a gallon in this tiny dorm room. Phil and I are much the same in that way ; )


----------



## dannys60

Thank you Aluyasha I just upgraded to this tank Merpies was in a small 2.5 Gallon tank before. He loves the new room he has to swim and the two live plants I got him.


----------



## anglnarnld

Arowan: Absolutely LOVE your tank , I also adore your dbt too ;D


----------



## Arowan

I just soaked it, since I figured it'd already been boiled by the hobby lobby. Honestly, I put 4 of the pieces in after the first day. The 5th one took over a week to waterlog, for some reason. I could have waited longer, and boiled them, so they wouldn't turn my water slightly brown... but I was impatient. 

And I haven't had a single issue with them, otherwise (minus squishing shrimp when moving them... *coughs*) so I suppose I lucked out. In future, i'll make sure to boil...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

@Arowan: Your tank looks AMAZING!!!!! I Especially love the figures you put in front and around it! >u< That peacock and that ring holder are GORGEOUS!!!!
So is chola wood that wood you buy at the petstore for furry animals and reptiles that teeth? if so that's AWESOME because I thought it looked super cool and wanted some but was afraid to purchase it!  

VERRY IMPORTANT: Does your boy ever get stuck or try to go through the tiny holes? D:

@Kestrel I saw your 10 gallon a couple of pages earlier and I must say it looks pretty awesome! About your stocking plans though: A betta and 3-4 corries (you need At Least 3!) would fully stock your tank so I wouldn't advise getting them unless you ditch the guppies. =] Good luck with your tank!

OH! And Hydor Theos are on sale at BigAls.com! =] I'd check them out since you said you only had one heater! =]


----------



## cjayBetta

This is SOOO neat! I was browsing for Star Wars tank decor. I am planning (for my next betta) naming him after a star wars character according to which ever color he is. (ex. Black = Vader, Yellow = C3PO, Green= Yoda ect..) Doing black rocks with white and yellow peppered through it. Anyways as I was look I stubbled upon this tank.











SOOO neat!


----------



## Sweeda88

It's interesting, but it would be a devil to clean!


----------



## cjayBetta

Agree'd


----------



## Jupiter

Those are really awesome, but how would they breathe?


----------



## cjayBetta

I assume those black lids are open for oxygen.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Does anyone know a price on those?


----------



## Arowan

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> @Arowan: Your tank looks AMAZING!!!!! I Especially love the figures you put in front and around it! >u< That peacock and that ring holder are GORGEOUS!!!!
> So is chola wood that wood you buy at the petstore for furry animals and reptiles that teeth? if so that's AWESOME because I thought it looked super cool and wanted some but was afraid to purchase it!
> 
> VERRY IMPORTANT: Does your boy ever get stuck or try to go through the tiny holes? D:
> 
> @Kestrel I saw your 10 gallon a couple of pages earlier and I must say it looks pretty awesome! About your stocking plans though: A betta and 3-4 corries (you need At Least 3!) would fully stock your tank so I wouldn't advise getting them unless you ditch the guppies. =] Good luck with your tank!
> 
> OH! And Hydor Theos are on sale at BigAls.com! =] I'd check them out since you said you only had one heater! =]


Yeah, they're also known as the Pleco Chews. I haven't seen him get stuck yet, and I had a few biting-my-nail moments when he would fit through things I thought he couldn't xD The insides of my pieces are pretty roomy, so I just make sure the entrances aren't super blocked off...


----------



## Kestrel

@Wally Oh crap then. I've already gotten the cories and guppies. Everyone seems fine and happy though, I'm guessing that would mean I need to be careful and change water more often eh? I suppose there's a chance I might be able to return the cories if I did it soon (1 or 2 days), I think they look comfortable and happy with just two but I don't know cory behavior well enough to judge probably. And I've really come to realize how cute they are.


----------



## Aluyasha

My 9th Betta, Darcia's new 1.5 gallon:


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is my 10 gallon tank. At the moment my old boy Aka is in it with a few tetras and a snail. They all get along fine. Except Aka is starting to show his age. Fins are starting to lose color, gray scales forming under mouth and lethargic. He still greets me and eats just doesn't swim as much, he is around 4 yrs. old.


----------



## Jupiter

4 years is quite impressive! And he still looks good despite his age. I love how his tail suddenly turns blue, it's really cool!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Kestrel said:


> @Wally Oh crap then. I've already gotten the cories and guppies. Everyone seems fine and happy though, I'm guessing that would mean I need to be careful and change water more often eh? I suppose there's a chance I might be able to return the cories if I did it soon (1 or 2 days), I think they look comfortable and happy with just two but I don't know cory behavior well enough to judge probably. And I've really come to realize how cute they are.


Yeah you'll want to bump your water changes up I don't know exactly how much though. :/

I recommend finding a nice 5 or 10 gallon for the three guppies (5 for just the 3 10 if you wanna go ahead and add more) but if you're tight on cash I understand. I'd try to take the corries back for def and if it doesn't work out I'd go ahead and leave things until you can find a way to separate the guppies and get another cory. That's just me though. There might be a better solution to your situation that I'm not thinking of.

For future stocking advice I'd head over to the Compatibility sub-forum. They give really good advice there. =]


----------



## Cassandra90

It is pretty unique. I love how it turns blue thats why I bought him


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Arowan said:


> Yeah, they're also known as the Pleco Chews. I haven't seen him get stuck yet, and I had a few biting-my-nail moments when he would fit through things I thought he couldn't xD The insides of my pieces are pretty roomy, so I just make sure the entrances aren't super blocked off...


Awesome!  I'll try buying one or two to try out with Firefly! =] I'll get one with really bug holes and widen any that are too small! =]


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Wow Cassandra your boy is BEAUTIFUL!  I LOVE his tail! <3 And it awesome that he's lived so long! Your tank looks great too! I love your decor!


----------



## Cassandra90

Well thank you! I am planning on switching it to live plants in the future. I hope Aka will make it to atleast enjoy the plants.


----------



## bahamut285

Argh all these pictures make me want to get another tank and a betta! But I have no room

Goddamnit everyone I hate you all  LOL JK <33

Legitimate question: I see a lot of people using that 1.5 Tetra tank...is that okay for them? @[email protected] because if it is... *twitches uncontrollably at the door*


----------



## plakatfighter123

can we just leave a heater hanging in on the electricity cord??


----------



## peachesxo

Sumo and his tank <3


----------



## anglnarnld

Love it!! Wish I could get one of those hiding decorations but they are always so expensive ;(


----------



## weluvbettas

Yoshi's home  6 gallon planted.


----------



## britnyjackson

My new digs!! In order.... Tyrian, Rosie, and the new boy Halo!! And in the other 5 gal...... is my boy Ajax


----------



## Sweeda88

Um, britny, I don't see any pictures.


----------



## SmokeNLark

Here's my boy's homes 









Skye's 1.5 gallon. garden themed. 2 fake plants, a marimo ball, a terracotta pot. I didn't use the filter that came with the tank (cause personally I don't see a reason for one in a tank that small) But I did use the air hose to make bubbles come out of the pot 









Buster's 2 gallon hex. Desert themed  2 fake plants and a desert rock formation.









Jazz's 3 gallon kritter keeper. Rainbow themed. Although I now know that most people don't like rainbow tanks, I like mine  5 plastic plants (not fin rippable) a rainbow cave, 2 glass eggs and a snail friend.









My new Aqua Bid betta's 5 gallon. Natural themed. All live plants. Hornwort, wisteria, dwarf subulata and a marimo ball. Driftwood as well.









My platies (had to remove the betta due to sickness at the moment, not sure if I'm going to return him) 10 gallon. 4 platies, a mystery snail and 2 ghost shrimp. Marine themed and all live plants. Hornwort, pennywort, wisteria, amazon sword and and 1 i forgot the name of 

My other 2 are in 1 gallon hospital tanks. One with popeye and the other with finrot :-(


----------



## Sweeda88

I like them, but I'd get a smaller pot for the first tank. That thing looks like it's taking up a LOT of swimming room.


----------



## Fawnleaf

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love the garden tank especially!! So pretty! I Also love the ten gallon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dragonfair

Hi y'all. Here are some new pics of my boys' redesigned tanks. I'm always searching for The Look. I swear these guys have gotten strange. Maybe I have too because these tanks aren't what I ever envisioned for them... ;-)

I tried adding gravel again to the tanks but none of them liked it so I took it out. They are all gravel free and loving it - so am I actually.

Bravo's tank is bare because he doesn't like caves. I added a token cup but I'm gonna take it out and find something smaller.

Mango doesn't like caves either. He always sits on the heater & seems happy with the rock formation.

Uncle Sam's tank is pretty bare because he decided he didn't like anything but the coconut cave. No idea what happened, so I took everything out. But I left one in & he decided he wanted to make a bubble nest in it once the rest were gone so I left it. He's my chronic tail biter who's started up again. *sigh* I was tempted to find him a new home cuz I didn't want to keep dealing with it over and over, but then he made the bubble nest and sat looking at me like he was waiting for me to find it. *sigh again* I ask you, who can resist something like that?

The tank pics are: #1 Mustang (10 gal), #2 Bravo (3 gal), #3 Mango (3 gal), #4 Maximus (10 gal), & #5 Uncle Sam (3 gal).


----------



## Aluyasha

Love your tanks, dragonfair!


----------



## dragonfair

Thanks!


----------



## Hadouken441

Extremely happy to see more and more people doing planted tanks.


----------



## Aluyasha

Are planted tanks hard to care for?


----------



## Hadouken441

Yes and No. Im a high tech kind of guy but you can get some plants that are so easy, you really dont even have to do anything. But then there are prettier plants that require a little more attention.


----------



## Aluyasha

I see. Thanks!


----------



## Lion Mom

A couple pics of my computer desk buddy, Hacker, and his 5 gal. bow front tank. I usually like gravel, but thought I would try the glass stones for a change - I like it with Hacker's coloring! :-D


----------



## bahamut285

@LionMom: Your tank is beautiful!!! I really like the glass marbles ... The orange lid is a little distracting though XD


----------



## Aluyasha

Hacker is stunning! Lucky you.


----------



## britnyjackson

*Sorry, lets try this again.....*

So here are my babies from left to right.
Tyrian, Rosie, Halo, and Ajax


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love both of your tanks!! I adore the natural looks!


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY pretty, britnyjackson!!! 

Thank you, bahamut285 and Aluyasha. The tank is actually red and not orange and the light isn't nearly as distracting in real life as it looks in the pictures!


----------



## Aluyasha

I love the marble bottom, with the flash on it looks like eyes everywhere.


----------



## bahamut285

@LionMom: Does Hacker always swim half-flared? Or was he showing off? He looks so handsome!


----------



## Lion Mom

bahamut285 said:


> @LionMom: Does Hacker always swim half-flared? Or was he showing off? He looks so handsome!


No, he doesn't - I had a mirror propped up at the side of his tank. :-D


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Lion Mom and Brittany I LOVE your tanks! <3 So pretty!

Hacker is one GORGEOUS boy! <3 I love his REALLY light blue coloring with hints of yellow(from what I can see I might be wrong! XD)! <3

I'm thinking of making my 2 gallon a no substrate tank. =] I don't really have enough sand for the 5 gallon and the 2 gallon! XD


----------



## 619Ray

My 20 gal divided tank. Sorry if pics don't come out clear....




























Thinking of removing the gravel tho, not sure.


----------



## DazzleKitty

Here is a pic off my 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful setups everyone!


----------



## aeharding

I know those are hard plastic plants, but there's not a single tear on his fins and he loves them!


----------



## Hadouken441

Hey 619Ray. I hope im not bursting your bubble but those first plants arent real aquatic plants. They'll die eventually


----------



## Aluyasha

aeharding said:


> I know those are hard plastic plants, but there's not a single tear on his fins and he loves them!


I like how the gravel builds up on one side. And I love that big green plant in the middle of the picture. 
Great tank!


----------



## lilchiwolf

Cute!!!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Nice tank!! I especially like the one with the big pot!! :-D


----------



## Lion Mom

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Lion Mom and Brittany I LOVE your tanks! <3 So pretty!
> 
> Hacker is one GORGEOUS boy! <3 I love his REALLY light blue coloring with hints of yellow(from what I can see I might be wrong! XD)! <3
> 
> I'm thinking of making my 2 gallon a no substrate tank. =] I don't really have enough sand for the 5 gallon and the 2 gallon! XD


Why thank you!!! I think Hacker is a pretty handsome dude myself - LOL!!! You have good eyes - yes, he does have a hint of yellow. :-D

I have always used gravel in my tanks, but decided to try the glass marbles in a couple of them and I REALLY like them - and they are CHEAP!!!!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice tank!


----------



## Aluyasha

I switched my tanks to all silk plants, here are pictures of 4 of them. 
Beau's 5 gallon:








Abacus' 2.5 gallon:








Cannibal Johnson's 2.5 gallon:








Pug and Gyger's 6.6 gallon (I am giving my mom Caligula so Pug is taking his place):









I know the black and white plant in Beau's tank is plastic. I had to leave it in there because she is obsessed with it.


----------



## dragonfair

Your tanks look great, Aluyasha!


----------



## Aluyasha

Thanks! My Bettas love the new decor.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Here is mine, tell me what you think.


----------



## Aluyasha

@BlackberryBetta: Your Betta might like one tall plant in there. But otherwise, I like it.


----------



## cjayBetta

*I just put Chewie in a 5g, once I get some plants for it this weekend I will post picz*


----------



## Fawnleaf

Nice tanks , everybody!!  I wonder what the average amount of tanks are for one person. Because everybody seems to have more tanks than I do.


----------



## Aluyasha

@Fawnleaf: I have 8 tanks.


----------



## Alex09

EDIT: Oops! Wrong thread lol
EDIT #2 Might as well, since I already made a post lol.

I was at petco buying a heater for mogget's tank. Found a cool mask thing...









Mogget says hi


----------



## Aluyasha

Mogget is soo beautiful!


----------



## Fawnleaf

I know!! I love moggot! 

Wow! 8 tanks? That's amazing! How do you keep up with it all??


----------



## Aluyasha

Fawnleaf said:


> I know!! I love moggot!
> 
> Wow! 8 tanks? That's amazing! How do you keep up with it all??


 I actually enjoy cleaning tanks (And my husband works but I dont).


----------



## Jayy

Alex09 said:


> EDIT: Oops! Wrong thread lol
> EDIT #2 Might as well, since I already made a post lol.
> 
> I was at petco buying a heater for mogget's tank. Found a cool mask thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mogget says hi


 COOL tank. That mask looks like the mask from MASK the movie.


----------



## Lion Mom

Aluyasha said:


> I actually enjoy cleaning tanks (And my husband works but I dont).


Same here except I have THIRTEEN tanks!!!! :-D


----------



## cjayBetta

Lion Mom said:


> Same here except I have THIRTEEN tanks!!!! :-D


And Same here


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

umm i have 1 10g and a 2.5g...haha
neather have plants..just some rocks and home made caves.


----------



## DazzleKitty

I love the cylindrical vase/jar tank! It's gorgeous! I have that same mask decoration and it is super awesome.


----------



## Marona

My divided 5gal hex.









The side I'm most proud of. Yes that is a rock with an LED under it.  My own stroke of genius while at the pet store. I love the frill+bogwood, too.










My fangirl side. I wanted a colloseum, but it was too big even when I didn't have this tank divided. So I settled with this formation instead. I wanted Rome theme because I'm in love with the game Assassin's Creed. /cough hehe. c;










Romulus says hello. c:










As does Massacro.










Major picspam. xD


----------



## Apocalypse

I finally got my ten gallon just the way I want it (for now lol).

























Bearcat likes the camera haha









And of course, a shot of my 55gal


----------



## cjayBetta

*Chewie's New home. It's a little bit empty but I'm getting some more decorations this weekend... Also there are snails in there but they spent most of the day in the skull lol.











*


----------



## danifacetastic

What a pretty fish and a beautiful tank! I love the 55 gal as well.


----------



## fishmadcraig

Here is one of my 5 Betta tanks. I gave up with trying to keep my fighters in my community aquariums since all they seem to do is cause trouble with every other fish! No luck with any of my boys, apart from one that got on fine with all others a while ago..

Its a little cloudy in the photo. Simple, and how I like it. Heated, and planted with Amazon Swords.


----------



## Welsh

fishmadcraig said:


> Here is one of my 5 Betta tanks. I gave up with trying to keep my fighters in my community aquariums since all they seem to do is cause trouble with every other fish! No luck with any of my boys, apart from one that got on fine with all others a while ago..
> 
> Its a little cloudy in the photo. Simple, and how I like it. Heated, and planted with Amazon Swords.


I've wanted that vase for ages but only seem to see it online, rather than in the store. That is the one from pets at home right? lol Cute tank too, I can never seem to get mine looking nice like the one's on here lol


----------



## fishmadcraig

Thanks! It was only set up a week or so ago. I used already cycled aquarium water from an established tank of 3 years. This ran with a filter for 3 days and the levels were fine so i added a fish. Tests prove that everything is going fine so far. The plants need work, since they were just chucked in so that they didn't die in the post bag but it looks okay I think. Take into consideration, a £10 heater, £5 worth of plants, a £9 decoration we had laying around, £6 and a £6.99 fish, a very cheap and nice looking setup 

If you would like, I could head into town after work on Friday and see if the store still have them? If they do I would happily buy one for you and post you it. You could just cover the cost via cheque when you're ready. We've had them for a good few months now, It was originally in my frog tank.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

This is my 1.5 gallon tank, no one lives in at the moment, my betta died a few days ago after having him for 2 years. I hope to get a new one this weekend. I'd love to have bigger, but I don't have space.


----------



## Aluyasha

I actually like those 1.5 gallon tanks. 

Make sure to post pictures of your new Betta when you get it.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow!!! That must be so much fun!! Do you all have your own fish rooms or something? I can't wait until I get old enough to do that!!


----------



## Nanglebadger

Some class setups in this thread! top work folks!

my new divided tank:










Phil.


----------



## ThePearlFish

wow, what size is that tank? looks great!


----------



## danifacetastic

Wow that's a HUGE tank!


----------



## Aluyasha

Fawnleaf said:


> Wow!!! That must be so much fun!! Do you all have your own fish rooms or something? I can't wait until I get old enough to do that!!


 All my 8 tanks are in my living room.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I wish my dad would let me put a fish into the living room!! Then my fish wouldn't be confined to my room


----------



## k2ofcu

My tank-6 gallon Tetra Water Wonders, mesh drawstring bag baffle over Whisper 10i effluent spout. Still waiting on the heater (in transit)- little Fred is in lower corner:


----------



## Aluyasha

Fred has a very beautiful tank.


----------



## k2ofcu

Aluyasha said:


> Fred has a very beautiful tank.


Aw, thanks so much- such kind words!

Fred has been roaming sufficiently such that I don't know that I can now divide it (my original plan) as I'd not want him to be unhappy! 

Am afraid that many of the decor decisions were based on the silk plants that were on clearance! lol- it is a work in progress!

The betta log was a bit pricey, but he sure seems to like it! (so it was a good investment! )

Thanks again!


----------



## Aluyasha

I got one of my Bettas, Abacus, that same Betta log and he also loves his. Never leaves it side. And when he does swim away from it, he looks at it the whole time.


----------



## Pekemom

Such a pretty tank!!


----------



## k2ofcu

Pekemom said:


> Such a pretty tank!!


Thanks very much- am still working on it!
It's been so cold here (it was honestly -15F this morning- unusual, but still!) that I've not really ventured forth to check out furnishings, etc. 
Just wanted to get some silk plants for the tank (on clearance! yeah!) and snapped up the betta log at the local PetsMart when I realized it was the same price as the online price- and he seems to like it!
Thanks again!


----------



## misamiania

Eco and Zebo. Eco is ontop and Zebo is on the bottom.


----------



## Nanglebadger

ThePearlFish said:


> wow, what size is that tank? looks great!


Cheers!

its not actually THAT big, bear in mind its on a book shelf and thats a 19" widescreen monitor below it.

the dimensions are 36 inches long, by 8 inches deep by 11.5 inches tall, meaning each cell is 6" by 8" by 11.5".

more than enough room, the 4 boys in there at present are happy as pigs in muck!

Phil.


----------



## cjayBetta

Chewies new home/ his new deco's we got today. Silk plants this time


----------



## Aluyasha

I just got two new boys today from horrible Walmart. Right now they are in 1 gallon tanks because one has minor fin rot and the other has minor fin rot and a severe injury rendering his right pectoral useless.
I think they are brothers, they look almost the same. 
Named after some of 1860's famous figures.
Joshua Fry Speed's Tank:








William Herndon's Tank:








(Herndon's tank does not have a cave because I did not want his crippled self to get trapped in one.)


----------



## jeaninel

Heys guys! I just upgraded my boys from their 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks to a divided 10 gallon. Pepper (Double Tail) is on the left and Reno (Crowntail) is on the right. More pics in my aquarium tab under Divided Betta Tank.


----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning tank, jeaninel!
Where did you get those long plants that reach the surface? They are beautiful.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Omg!! (excuse the slang) but wow!! That is the most beautiful divided tank I have ever seen!!! I LOVE it Soooo much!!!  great job!!!  and while I am at it, I might as well tell you that your bettas are gorgeous too!!!


----------



## cjayBetta

I am going to be getting a 5g to divide VERY soon... I cant wait!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

jeaninel said:


> Heys guys! I just upgraded my boys from their 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks to a divided 10 gallon. Pepper (Double Tail) is on the left and Reno (Crowntail) is on the right. More pics in my aquarium tab under Divided Betta Tank.


Where did you get that beautiful substrate/sand?:-D


----------



## jeaninel

@ Aluyasha - Thank you! Those plants I found in the reptile section of the pet store. They have a suction cup so I can stick them to the back wall of the tank. They are aquarium safe.

@ Fawnleaf - Thank you!

@ Littlebittyfish - The substrate is play sand I got from Lowe's.


----------



## Fawnleaf

The play sand didn't turn up your ph??


----------



## Aluyasha

Cool. I will have to glance at the reptile section next time I go to the petstore.
Are they cheaper than aquarium silk plants?


----------



## jeaninel

The play sand is inert so it doesn't affect the Ph.

Those plants with the suction cups are actually plastic but they passed the pantyhose test (The other plants are silk). They had them in small, medium and large sizes. I got the small size and they were $1.99 each so, yeah, pretty cheap.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

jeaninel said:


> The play sand is inert so it doesn't affect the Ph.
> 
> Those plants with the suction cups are actually plastic but they passed the pantyhose test (The other plants are silk). They had them in small, medium and large sizes. I got the small size and they were $1.99 each so, yeah, pretty cheap.


That is amazing! I will have to remember to look at the play sand next time. It looks really nice, it almost looks like it has black specks in it. Ijust switched over to sand earlier today and i think it is a bit _too_ white.


----------



## Aluyasha

That is cheap. I will check them out soon. One of my LPS here has a really big reptile section.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I just did the sand this morning, the water looks a bit cloudy still.
Not sure if I like the sand bottom or gravel yet. :-D










Cleo is a huge old guy! He makes my 5 gallon look really small.:lol:


----------



## cjayBetta

I love it!


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow. He is a huge Betta! I thought that tank was a 2.5 gallon at first.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Aluyasha said:


> Wow. He is a huge Betta! I thought that tank was a 2.5 gallon at first.


Yea seriously! I have never seen a betta as big as him before!:lol:

I plan on getting a 10 gallon. I have been keeping an eye on craigslist and some thrift stores around here.


----------



## k2ofcu

jeaninel said:


> Heys guys! I just upgraded my boys from their 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks to a divided 10 gallon. Pepper (Double Tail) is on the left and Reno (Crowntail) is on the right. More pics in my aquarium tab under Divided Betta Tank.



Wonderful tank! WOW!
What kind of filtration setup do you have (looks like you have two filters?)
Thanks!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Here's my tank, this time with a betta!

The napkin is to keep the cats from putting they're paws in the air/feeding hole, I don't want my moms cats to have sushi for lunch, there's a another hole on the back for an air tube, so air still makes it inside.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful fish! 
Is he a CT?


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful fish!
> Is he a CT?


Yep! He's a crowntail


----------



## Aluyasha

CTs always seem to have the best colours.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

They do.  I almost didn't see him, he was at back of the shelf at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Aluyasha

Yes, Walmart does not take care of their fish. But they do have some real beauties. 7 out of my 10 current Bettas are from Walmart.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Yeah, this Wal-mart doesn't take good care of them, I got lucky on getting a healthy betta, they must have gotten a new shipment that very morning.


----------



## jeaninel

k2ofcu said:


> Wonderful tank! WOW!
> What kind of filtration setup do you have (looks like you have two filters?)
> Thanks!


Thanks. Yes, there's 2 Hagen Mini Elite filters, one on each side. I just moved their filters from their old tanks over to this one. 

Littlebittyfish, I love your tank. and the kitty statue is cute. I think I may do some live plants now that I have a light over their tank. Their old tanks didn't have any lights, just a lamp that sat next to them.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow!! That's a 5 gallon!! He is huge!! I was like... That must be a 1 gallon!! He is the cutest thing!! I love the cat too!!


----------



## misamiania

I feel pretty accomplished now. I just finished looking through all the posts! Needlss to say when I get a bigger tank I have wonderful ideas to go off of. 

Finally got something for Zebo's tank. He now has a coffee cup. As for Eco... well he thinks he is the cat's meow.


----------



## Lion Mom

My $14.99 5 gal. kit I got from fish.com. Yes, it is taller than wide, but Young Blood doesn't seem to mind at ALL!!! :-D


----------



## Aluyasha

That is the tank that I keep seeing and wanting to get. I have yet to see it up and running until now. Looks great! Beautiful Betta too.


----------



## Lion Mom

Aluyasha said:


> That is the tank that I keep seeing and wanting to get. I have yet to see it up and running until now. Looks great! Beautiful Betta too.


Thank you! :-D I have a tall Anubius coming in a few days for the back - just hope it isn't TOO tall!!!! ;-)

If you are interested, it is still on sale for $14.99 (shipping extra, of course), but only comes in blue (the same color as mine). 

http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/


----------



## briser

Lion Mom said:


> Thank you! :-D I have a tall Anubius coming in a few days for the back - just hope it isn't TOO tall!!!! ;-)
> 
> If you are interested, it is still on sale for $14.99 (shipping extra, of course), but only comes in blue (the same color as mine).
> 
> http://www.fish.com/item/aquatic-edge-aquarium-tank-kit-5-gal/701002/


That tank is on sale on so many websites!! I want it so bad but none of the sites ship to Canada


----------



## Aluyasha

Sadly, I do not think I have any room left for another tank.


----------



## Lion Mom

Aluyasha said:


> Sadly, I do not think I have any room left for another tank.


Same here.


----------



## Airplane

I saw another member with this 'perforated ball' thing, so I decided to figure out what it was and get one for my tank.

Still not cycled, but here it is in its boring glory...


----------



## MelKurtonic

This is my new love Blu












This is My husband's, his name is Seiko


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Here is my new and improved tank! Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the new setup, BlackberryBetta! And your shelf is so tidy.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Thank you so much! I can't stand things being messy, and not knowing were to find stuff! Hehe. And my betta loves the new setup with the tall plant! I just can't seem to get her to go into the cup! Whatever, she will do what she wants!


----------



## cjayBetta

Very Nice BB


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Thanks! I had posted a pic before and people were telling me to get a tall plant so.....I did! And My girl is so happy now! And my MS!


----------



## cjayBetta

I want to get a girl eventually but Im stopping at 3 betta's I dont think ill have room for a 5th tank. (Got a 20g for my turtles.) Especially since all 3 will be in 5g's shortly... just gotta space it out cuz its expensive. Got Windu in a 5g... CoCo is next. (On saturday he will be in his 5)


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Cool! I really want to get a male! They are so pretty! Females are very cute too though. I love my girl just as much as any fish. I have 2 fish tanks. My betta tank and a 20g for my goldfish and cories.


----------



## cjayBetta

My petstore doesnt carry girls very often.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Really? When I bought my betta, I guess I came on an odd day because there was only 3 bettas left and all females. They all seemed very healthy and clean, not like all the petsmart stories going around.


----------



## cjayBetta

My petshop has an amazing betta set up... have NEVER seen a single dirty cut EVER! I mean they arnt very big but like 2x the size that ive seen on this site... Its like a wall of them. Although they all look sad in there. The other Fish place here is TERRIBLE... run out of someones garage... all mildewy in there and my poor chewie got eaten by crayfish there... thats why i saved him.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Awww that is so sad. My petstore is amzing and they aren't gross like people say they are. So what does your tank look like? Do you have any pics?


----------



## cjayBetta

This was when Chewie was in there.. He didnt like the snails and got SUPER stressed out so he needed to be removed plus he needed finrot treatment.
Windu is in there now.










Here is windu in there:


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Here is another photo of my giant betta in his 5 gallon.:lol:

I added some anacharis- like plants. ( not sure if they're really anacharis) they look a bit diffrent than my other anacharis I killed on accident before.:lol:


----------



## VTAb182

Here's Seafood's tank. The plants are a wisteria in the middle and a java fern on the right side. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

VTAb182 said:


> Here's Seafood's tank. The plants are a wisteria in the middle and a java fern on the right side. Let me know what you think!


I looove the java fern coming out of the barrels! and the sunset is really nice.


----------



## Jupiter

Littlebittyfish said:


> Here is another photo of my giant betta in his 5 gallon.:lol:
> 
> I added some anacharis- like plants. ( not sure if they're really anacharis) they look a bit diffrent than my other anacharis I killed on accident before.:lol:


love it!


----------



## bettagirl28

Taco, my Crowntail, in his 3 gallon tank


----------



## rainybutterfly

Little Bitty, I love your tank! 

bettagirl - very nice! I love those rocks, thats what i plan on doing with one of my tanks when i set them up i love the pop of color, i just want to get more rainbow rocks and mix them in so theres some more color. 

I had 2 bettas a few years ago, my fiance and I picked out one each, but at the time I didn't do any research on them. They lived for quite sometime but reading now i realize how many things i couldve done differently and how much happier they could have been.
Im looking to get a bigger tank (id like 30 gal but im looking between 10-30) for my living room, but id like something 5-10 gal or around there to have a betta in and this time ill do it right and give him everything he REALLY needs. 
I've been enjoying reading back through all the posts and seeing everyones set ups its giving me so much inspiration!


----------



## maycausedeath

Wow littlebittyfish that tank is amazing! I love the sand and plants together, they really make you're fish pop c:


----------



## Aluyasha

bettagirl28 said:


> Taco, my Crowntail, in his 3 gallon tank


 I love those silk plants! I have one of that same kind in Abacus' tank. They look so real and their colour is very vibrant.
Nice tank!


----------



## bettagirl28

Littlebittyfish said:


> Here is another photo of my giant betta in his 5 gallon.:lol:
> 
> I added some anacharis- like plants. ( not sure if they're really anacharis) they look a bit diffrent than my other anacharis I killed on accident before.:lol:


Your betta is *beautiful*!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Beautiful tanks everyone!


----------



## anglnarnld

Littlebittyfish said:


> Here is another photo of my giant betta in his 5 gallon.:lol:
> 
> I added some anacharis- like plants. ( not sure if they're really anacharis) they look a bit diffrent than my other anacharis I killed on accident before.:lol:


He is *extraordinary* I just *<3* him !!!!


----------



## mitchkin5

Here's my new Crown tail Beta, Albert the 5th in my tank at work.


----------



## cjayBetta

Love it!


----------



## rainybutterfly

How cute Mitch!! I love the little desk in there, how fitting!! how big is that tank?
I cant wait to get my new tank so I can have a betta again.. Im undecided whether i want a 5 gal and just 1 betta or if i want to get a 10 and divide it.. i guess i can divide a 5 gal too..


----------



## mitchkin5

It came in a little tiney tank and I popped in out and put it in this almost 3 gallon one. I love this tank and everyone at work loves his "office". I just recently got the amonia and ph indicators and thought they looked like posters for his wall...lol...so the ph indicators isn't right yet. I have noticed others have used these in their tanks so I'm hoping they eventually will help me. The most I've been able to get my betas to live in this tank is 1-1/2 - two years. Hoping this time to get him to live longer but its hard with the weekends off. But they mostly ajust pretty well.


----------



## demonr6

*New bookshelf tank in progress*

It looks rough, no need to tell me. I bought this as a new home for our new Red Dragon. It is a bookshelf tank 24 L x 8 W x 9 H. The substrate I purchased and added a couple of hours ago is by Activ Flora. I have a piece of Mopani driftwood in there, a couple of my extra nano marimo balls and really tiny is a Java Fern spawn that was in my main tank that I threw in while I wait for my permanent plants. I am still working on that side. This will be an NPT experiment so fingers crossed. I intend to add a few ghost shrimp and a snail and the fish of course. He just arrived today and is in QT while this works itself out. I will get some pics of him once he is in a better mood.


----------



## Aluyasha

@demonr6: I have that tank! I divided it for two Bettas. Great tank but it grows algae like crazy.


----------



## demonr6

Hmm, that is interesting. Is it because of the lighting and how close it sits to the waterline? It is literally on top of the water and that is a concern of mine. Enough of a concern that I am going to scrap that light and get something more like the clip on I use on my other tanks. I took some pics this morning, still cloudy but not quite as bad as last night. Hopefully it will clear up soon so I can start working on it.


----------



## Alex09

I was at petco yesterday buying crickets for my brothers tarantula when I saw that they had a new shipment of plants. They had a buy 2 get one free deal going on. I snagged myself the only two anubias in the tank (heh heh) and a pot of crypts (5 plantlets) for $10. Think its a good deal  So glad I finally have anubias! I have 3 of the crypts behind the dirftwood formation in the back left corner. I hope they grow tall and make a good background. So this scape is still a work in progress.


----------



## iheartmybettas

mitchkin5 said:


> Here's my new Crown tail Beta, Albert the 5th in my tank at work.


That desk decoration is awesome! Where did you get it?? I would totally get that for my work buddy, Bullet. I love that tank!


----------



## Aluyasha

demonr6 said:


> Hmm, that is interesting. Is it because of the lighting and how close it sits to the waterline? It is literally on top of the water and that is a concern of mine. Enough of a concern that I am going to scrap that light and get something more like the clip on I use on my other tanks. I took some pics this morning, still cloudy but not quite as bad as last night. Hopefully it will clear up soon so I can start working on it.


 I think it is the closeness to the water and how strong the light bulb is. Also, is took forever for mine to not be cloudy! But yeah, I am constantly cleaning algae off the tank sides and plants.


----------



## demonr6

This morning mine still looked like fog was rolling in but much better than last night at least. I hope when I get home it will have improved. Fingers crossed. If the stupid snail would do it's job and remove the algae we would be in good shape. Can't win them all I guess?


----------



## Aluyasha

lol
I use a soft toothbrush. (never been used on anything but the fish tanks)


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Alex09 said:


> I was at petco yesterday buying crickets for my brothers tarantula when I saw that they had a new shipment of plants. They had a buy 2 get one free deal going on. I snagged myself the only two anubias in the tank (heh heh) and a pot of crypts (5 plantlets) for $10. Think its a good deal  So glad I finally have anubias! I have 3 of the crypts behind the dirftwood formation in the back left corner. I hope they grow tall and make a good background. So this scape is still a work in progress.


It's beaaautiful!


----------



## demonr6

Tank Pic Spam..

It is still in progress. This is not the final version, the plants will most likely all change except for a couple. I currently have Anubias, Umbrella, Wisteria, Peacock Fern and Java Fern with some nano marimo. This will only be heated so I am looking for lo-tech hence the reason I will be removing some of these plants. I really need to get the new fishy in there. We finally named him Dante.. pics to come of him.


----------



## Aluyasha

Ooo, you made that tank look really nice. Alot nicer than what mine looks like . So natural and "stream" looking.


----------



## jeaninel

Demonr6, tank looks nice. I like how you sloped the gravel.


----------



## misamiania

I know it's small. An actually it just kinda started out as a project to see what I could do. Went back for more of the plastic grass (it's in there) and I wound up finding a new shipment of betta's in! I now have a red comb VT with silver/blue highlights. <3 an he's still young and growing. but still unnamed. Sadly I can't put out another 50 bucks for another 1.5 gal set up. So he's going to be my desk partner with daily water changes.


----------



## misamiania

That was Mr. Ed's bowl. before I knew better. However now that I know better it won't be as bad. if his color starts to fade I'll have to money pinch and put out the $50. I do have a thermometer though, just hasn't made it in yet. An the small gap underneath is enough room for a mini mini heater that I found that keeps the water like ten degrees warmer then the room. Though when I get it in I'll be doing a test without my fish in there! But hopefully it all works out!


----------



## Kestrel

@misamiania I really love that short little grass! I wanted to get some for my tank to make it feel like the dinosaurs were real, but I haven't see any. Where did you get them?


----------



## misamiania

I found them at my LPS but I searched online for you. Here's a link that has a bunch, so you can pick where you'd like to get it from. Good luck!

http://www.thefind.com/pets/info-pigmychain-sword


----------



## misamiania

My new guy in his tank, he will be my new desk buddy.


----------



## Alex09

I don't see how you have to shell out $50 for a 1.5 gal. You could spend $10 for a critter keeper or $2 for a rubbermaid container. You won't even need to buy gravel or any of that... Tetra presets are only $15... Your setup is hardly better than the cup he came in.


----------



## Gemma

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum.  I have my first betta fish, Libertine, in a 10 gallon with a decent filter, heater, and live plants. He is such a pleasure to watch! I can't wait to get him some companions. 

Here is his set-up:


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tank Gemma! He must love it.


----------



## Sweeda88

I agree with Alex. I got a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper at PetCo for only $12.99. Don't make the excuse that it's too expensive. You don't need $50 to get a decent tank!


----------



## misamiania

This is only temporary. It's not his forever home. Just until I get my paycheck next month. When I mentioned pinching I was referring till the end of the month not forever. An $50 is cost to get out of town where I can buy it, plus buying it, and getting back home. Tank is only 14.99 at my local walmart for a 1.5 gal like my others. My truck eats gas like I breath air.


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, okay. Sorry for getting a bit snappy. You could order it online. Probably would be cheaper(shipping) than paying for gas!


----------



## misamiania

Yea, that's what I intend to do. Fish.com has a sale! a 5 gal with hood, plastic plants (doubt I'll use I'd be live planting a 5 gal!), net (don't use mine), and a plastic rock. All for 14.99


----------



## cjayBetta

*This is CoCo's new home... Hes not in there yet but he will be tomorrow morning... Whole set up 40$  Gunna get more plants and stuff eventually.









*


----------



## Pekemom

Here's a pic of my Fluval Chi tank, Brooke's new home. I really like the design and Asian feel of the tank. It has no top though and requires daily topping off. My plants are artificial and silk, except for the leaf hammock that Brooke loves. And finally, using spring water, I have a clear tank. There's a thin gravel substrate, one Chinese lantern and a bridge to hide in. It's been up and running for three weeks now.


----------



## baylee767

Here's an update of Neon's home (I JUST took the fake driftwood out and put the anubias nana in its place)


----------



## Aluyasha

All are great tanks!
@Baylee767: Neon looks very happy. 

@Pekemom: I love what you did with that type of tank. Those usually just have the box thing in the middle and that is it.

@CjayBetta: He is not going to know what to do with himself in that new tank.


----------



## Gemma

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful tank Gemma! He must love it.


Thanks!  he certainly seems very happy in there. He likes to swim over and watch me when I'm working on the computer.


----------



## cjayBetta

Aluyasha said:


> All are great tanks!
> 
> @CjayBetta: He is not going to know what to do with himself in that new tank.


I know, Im going to be putting him in there soon... After I am fully awake and Ive had my coffee lol


----------



## cdlourie

Littlebittyfish said:


> Here is another photo of my giant betta in his 5 gallon.:lol:
> 
> I added some anacharis- like plants. ( not sure if they're really anacharis) they look a bit diffrent than my other anacharis I killed on accident before.:lol:


Those are Elodea plants. Very hardy, but when the leaves die you have to cut that segment of the plant off.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night

Here is Nicolas Cage and his temporary home, I will be getting him something bigger as soon as I can!  And more manly like xD 

Out of curiosity what kind of aquariums do you guys prefer?


----------



## BettasForever

BlackberryBetta said:


> Here is my new and improved tank! Please tell me what you think!


Ha! Is that the tank I think it is...?  Here's mine, just taken yesterday after water change:


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Yes! That is the tank you think it is! My hood light just doesn't stay down all the way because of the heater. Do you like your tank? I really don't like the layout of the riser tube and air stone. I am dividing my 10g soon to house my betta and a new one that I am getting.


----------



## cjayBetta

Here is CoCo finally IN his new 5 gallon home.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Love it! I especially like the pot! Nice and simple.


----------



## cjayBetta

I think im going to pick up 1 more little decoration to put in the empty spot to the left but then I am done... I dont like clutter  He seems very happy in there.. A little confused but swimming around like a madman.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

lol my betta always acts like that!


----------



## Lion Mom

misamiania said:


> Yea, that's what I intend to do. Fish.com has a sale! a 5 gal with hood, plastic plants (doubt I'll use I'd be live planting a 5 gal!), net (don't use mine), and a plastic rock. All for 14.99


I have that tank and it's just terrific. One word of caution, though - don't use the plants or the "rock" that comes with it for a betta.


----------



## Lion Mom

BlackberryBetta said:


> Yes! That is the tank you think it is! My hood light just doesn't stay down all the way because of the heater. Do you like your tank? I really don't like the layout of the riser tube and air stone. I am dividing my 10g soon to house my betta and a new one that I am getting.


Cute tank. If you got a submersible heater, though, the lid would be able to be put on all the way. :-D


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Cool, thanks. But I am upgrading to a divided 10 gallon soon so I'm not going to buy anything for this tank anymore.


----------



## Lion Mom

BlackberryBetta said:


> Cool, thanks. But I am upgrading to a divided 10 gallon soon so I'm not going to buy anything for this tank anymore.


That's cool.


----------



## BettasForever

BlackberryBetta said:


> Yes! That is the tank you think it is! My hood light just doesn't stay down all the way because of the heater. Do you like your tank? I really don't like the layout of the riser tube and air stone. I am dividing my 10g soon to house my betta and a new one that I am getting.


I actually like it; easy to clean, and looks modern, IMO. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## c4talys7

Just put my two Bettas in the cycled 14gal. Really kinda worried because one of them keeps swimming into the filter outflow. I have the plastic bottle baffle on it and 4 layers of panty hose on the intake in hopes that he won't get stuck to it.

Anyways here it is:









The divider is kinda crappy looking but I don't think they'll get through it. I think it will hold till I can find something better.


----------



## Aluyasha

What plant is that floating on top?


----------



## c4talys7

Anacharis


----------



## Aluyasha

Great idea just floating them on top. Seems alot easier to take care of. I might try that as my first experince with live plans.


----------



## c4talys7

Yeah, they were originally planted but they weren't doing too well. So I let them float and they perked up within a few days.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

BettasForever said:


> I actually like it; easy to clean, and looks modern, IMO. I think it's pretty cool.


 Really? I found mine the opposite of easy to clean, but then again, I have gravel and a snail and the snail's food is always getting under the gravel and it is really annoying to clean.


----------



## LolaQuigs

I really love the oil heaters with the gems, what a great cave idea; they look so nice!


----------



## Amethyst

This is my 10 gallon aquarium that I just set up yesterday!

It has a Whisper 10i filter (which may need baffling), a 50W heater which seems to be doing a perfect job at keeping the temperature at 80F, four live plants and four silk plants. I used a natural gravel and added some white accent rocks and smooth glass nuggets. The two hiding places are from Petsmart and I hope to add another when I can find one that looks right. 

It's undergoing a fishless cycle and once that's done it'll house a male betta! :-D

What do you think?










AMETHYST


----------



## Fawnleaf

Oh wow!! I love both of your tanks!! Nice iob, guys!!


----------



## Amethyst

LolaQuigs said:


> I really love the oil heaters with the gems, what a great cave idea; they look so nice!


I second that! In fact, I may steal... I mean *borrow *that idea for the third hiding place I was thinking about! :lol:

AMETHYST


----------



## LolaQuigs

Amethyst said:


> I second that! In fact, I may steal... I mean *borrow *that idea for the third hiding place I was thinking about! :lol:
> 
> AMETHYST


I was thinking of doing the same thing! :lol:


----------



## bloo97

Amethyst said:


> This is my 10 gallon aquarium that I just set up yesterday!
> 
> It has a Whisper 10i filter (which may need baffling), a 50W heater which seems to be doing a perfect job at keeping the temperature at 80F, four live plants and four silk plants. I used a natural gravel and added some white accent rocks and smooth glass nuggets. The two hiding places are from Petsmart and I hope to add another when I can find one that looks right.
> 
> It's undergoing a fishless cycle and once that's done it'll house a male betta! :-D
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMETHYST


That is a 10? It looks bigger! I love it!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Everyone here is such amazing decorators! I am snooping around for ideas because I am upgrading to a 10g and dividing it in 2!


----------



## Amethyst

bloo97 said:


> That is a 10? It looks bigger! I love it!


Yeah, definitely a 10 gallon.  Thanks for the nice comment! I'm really proud of it and even put pictures on Facebook!  :lol:

AMETHYST


----------



## bloo97

Amethyst said:


> Yeah, definitely a 10 gallon.  Thanks for the nice comment! I'm really proud of it and even put pictures on Facebook!  :lol:
> 
> AMETHYST


You should be! Where did you get the decoration?


----------



## Amethyst

bloo97 said:


> You should be! Where did you get the decoration?


Thank you!   There are two decorations although the smaller one is hidden quite well behind plants! :lol: Both of the decorations were from Petsmart.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752277&lmdn=Fish+Decor
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4368172&lmdn=Fish+Decor

AMETHYST


----------



## bloo97

Funny, I'm going there today! i wish I had spare $$$. 

lol


----------



## Cassandra90

Just divided the tank today so it is a bit cloudy due to me rearranging things.


----------



## Pekemom

Thanks, Aluyasha~ I've had alot of fun with the Fluval tank - decorating it and enjoying the 'chi' of it all!!


----------



## TNBETTA

Here is my son's fish tank. It was a gift from Santa. He named his fish Goliath. I am so happy to have found this site. It has been very helpful. I grew up with fish tanks but back then the only advice we got was from who ever was working at the fish store that day.


----------



## cjayBetta

Very nice  and welcome to the site


----------



## Amethyst

TNBETTA said:


> Here is my son's fish tank...


Love the tank! Is that a 5 gallon? I think I recognise it from the pet store. It looks great! Welcome to the forum, I'm a newbie myself and am also grateful for all the info on here. 

AMETHYST


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Welcome! This is a really helpful website, this is my first betta and she would have never gotten the life that she has now if it wasn't from this site!  Anyways, love the tank! I really like the syle of it, mine is that shape too, but mine is only 2g!


----------



## shayabetta

Here is stitch's five gallon house [ever sinse he has had his new home his tailbiting has stopped! yay!]


----------



## Smile4Me2Night

Beautiful!!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Yes! Amazing! There are some pics of my setup on my profile. I am just a little lazy to post them here because I already have like 3 times and they always get bumped back. So anyways if anybody is interested, there are pics on my profile.!


----------



## TNBETTA

Blackberry: your tank and fish are both very nice! I really wish I had gone with that style tank due to the bigger foot print (something I did not know about before reading info on this site). 
Amethyst: My tank in a marineland hex 5 gallon. I do like it but would already love to get a bit bigger and add some pygmy cories.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Thank you! I am so torn right now! I don't know whether to keep my current tank or upgrade to a divided 10g! I feel horrible just dumping this tank for a bigger one and a new betta because I just got it like not even a month ago. but I also REALLY want a new tank and another betta because I have...well in my opinion, some great decorating ideas. See, the thing is, I already have the 10g and decorartions. Ugh! This is so hard! What should I do??


----------



## Sweeda88

Use the 10 gallon for 2 new Bettas, and keep the one in the 5 gallon? lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Oh ya, did I forget to mention that it is only 1 or the other??? My tank is 2g btw.


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, sorry. lol. I'd go with the 10 gallon, because your fish will have more space. That's the best decision in my opinion.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Ya, I think that is what I will do. I can just keep the 2 gallon and maybe use it later on.


----------



## PitGurl

*Dharma's New Crib*

I moved my betta Dharma into a 1.5 gallon cube today. He was in a 1 gallon before. I'd really like to get him something bigger but I have space restrictions where I'm living. Thats a good thing cuz I'd probably end up with 50 + bettas :roll:. I'm not using the filter that came with the tank cuz I was worried it would be to strong so I got a mini charcoal filter that has an adjustable valve to control the flow. He also has a little heater that is hidden under the gravel.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Pretty! I love that pink plant.


----------



## eengland

There is a lot in there and the plant needs to be trimmed. I am letting it cycle and I will take out something once it is done.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PitGurl said:


> I moved my betta Dharma into a 1.5 gallon cube today. He was in a 1 gallon before. I'd really like to get him something bigger but I have space restrictions where I'm living. Thats a good thing cuz I'd probably end up with 50 + bettas :roll:. I'm not using the filter that came with the tank cuz I was worried it would be to strong so I got a mini charcoal filter that has an adjustable valve to control the flow. He also has a little heater that is hidden under the gravel.



that pink plant is making me want to switch to silk plants.:lol:

It is nice. I love your tank.:-D


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Few days ago at my friends I ended up rescuing a betta from a pet shop, this is her "temporary" home until I'm able to get my 10 gal tanks back from my uncle.

I added the plant (I forgot I had it as a spare) a few hours ago, and she really likes it. I love my little Cici


----------



## Sweeda88

I would raise the water level so she has more room. Since you have a lid, it doesn't need to be down that far.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Alright, I will.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Bumping up my pic because it got pushed back way too fast! Hehe!


----------



## Cravenne

Thought I'd share some pictures of my divded 10G. They are cell phone pictures so forgive the quality..

It is also in need of some good aquascaping but I'm waiting until I have my second 10G so I can plant it with clippings I already have. Plus both the boys seem to love the jungle..lol

The last pic is my 46G. I just wanted to show it off!!


----------



## cjayBetta

Ooooo


----------



## Fawnleaf

What a beautiful tank!! I love all the plants! How often do you do water changes?


----------



## ChelseaK

Are those all real plants??


----------



## Cravenne

I do weekly 50's in the big tank and usually twice a week in the 10G...about 50 as well. There is a snail in there that makes a heck of a mess.

Yep..all live plants.


----------



## ChelseaK

WOW! Come plant my tank please! haha, I'm terrible at it!


----------



## VTAb182

Sorry to ask question in the picture thread, but Cravenne what kind of substrate is in your 10gal? I'm new to planted tanks and whatever you have seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## Cravenne

VTA...All of my tanks are just plain black gravel substrate. In the smaller ones I have some small river rock as well, but it's mostly gravel. 
I played around with eco-complete a few years ago and ended up back at gravel. As long as it's deep enough for plants that need to root, I find it works really well.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Cravenne your tanks are beautiful! I am jeaaalous!:lol: Do you use co2 in your planted tanks?

I'll take the cuttings if you cant find somewhere to put them!:lol: 


Such lucky little fishies you have! They're pretty.


----------



## Cravenne

Why thanks! I like them too. Live plants are just as addictive as Bettas are for me..lol.
I don't use CO2, no. I have a DIY setup on one tank, but none in the rest. The plants are all pretty easy to keep and lower light..they do OK without CO2. 

I'd rather use that money for bettas..lol. If only my husband agreed with that theory!


----------



## demonr6

*More tank spam*

I swear I will get some decent pics of this tank if it kills me.. Dante is a moving target. I can't seem to get him still and the reflection of the light from all our stupid windows is driving me mad!! 






He was sizing up the snail in this pic..


----------



## Cravenne

That last pic is great! Beautiful


----------



## demonr6

I want to get Dante, the snail and both ghost shrimp in a faceoff pic! Sadly that will probably never happen. LOL 
But thanks though!! Dante seems happy and carefree.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

demonr6 I love your tank!


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

This isn't the best of shots but here it is! In the tank is Arrrgyle, my one-eyed veiltail betta, a small snail (not sure what kind), two ghost shrimp, and an albino corydora. I took this before I put in a pothos clipping, which floats in the tank. Everyone's doing great!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

I like the tank, but corys should be kept in groups. They do better that way. But otherwise, its cool!


----------



## Sweeda88

Corydoras need groups of at LEAST 3 or more. That tank is way too small for that.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Ya, that is what I thought too. I just didn't want everybody freaking out at me if I said it....I think you have too many creatures in there. I think you should choose one type like maybe 2 snails or 2 shrimp. Sorry but what size is your tank?? I have a 2g gallon with betta and MS and sometimes I even feel like its crammed. Just trying to help out....


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

I'm not sure what size the tank is because it's not a standard size, but I'd guess around seven or eight gallons. I'm going to get a couple more corys tomorrow, I think, and I might move the shrimp back to my 10g.


----------



## demonr6

I really don't think the shrimp and snail are making anything worse. It is the cory that may be in question. Since it should be kept in a school of three or more, that would be too much for that tank. I have two ghost shrimp and an apple snail with my betta in a 5 gallon and have no issues.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

I'm pretty sure it'll be fine. I did my research and I don't think adding two more will be a big deal.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some of my tanks and my Mother's tanks. 
Mandala's new tank setup:








Monster's tank (my sister's Betta who I am holding on to for her):








My mother's Betta, Pinkerton's tank:








Beau and Speed's tank (I gave them to my mom, so here is their new setup):


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love the little blue pot!! Did you get that at petco or petsmart? I have never seen it before! I love it!


----------



## JackisLost

hi, i'm new around here! 

this was betta's tank for a couple of weeks, the water was too fast and i was saving up for his own dedicated tank.









he now resides here, but i will make it fully planted and more enjoyable than his last tank as soon as my ordered equipment arrives.


----------



## Aluyasha

Fawnleaf said:


> I love the little blue pot!! Did you get that at petco or petsmart? I have never seen it before! I love it!


 I got it at Walmart last year. It had a house plant in it. It was it's "outer" pot (I made sure it was very clean before putting it in and it never touched the plant).
Same with the red pot.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Aluyasha said:


> Here are some of my tanks and my Mother's tanks.
> Mandala's new tank setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster's tank (my sister's Betta who I am holding on to for her):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother's Betta, Pinkerton's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau and Speed's tank (I gave them to my mom, so here is their new setup):


 The blue pot is sooo cool! I love it! You might even be able to find them at like home stores, like decorating stores!


----------



## Aluyasha

Pinkerton loves it too! He never went in that ugly fish cave he had in there before but he goes in the pot all the time.


----------



## weluvbettas

[email protected] DO you have heaters in your tanks??


----------



## Fermin

My betta Pierogi's planted 10g tank (Pierogi is swimming towards the bottom left of the photo). He shares his tank with a shoal of pygmy cories.


----------



## Aluyasha

I used to. But heaters kind of scare me. One of my Bettas went crispy after my heater malfunctioned. I do not know of any trustworthy brands.
Plus, I love heat. I would most likely sit on top of fire if it did not burn skin. 
So my house is always very warm, even in the summer. I check all my tanks temp around three times a day and it always says (even at night) the water to be about 78 degrees.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love that 10 gallon tank!!! I adore the plants in the photo! Your betta looks like he really enjoys it!


----------



## TXsouthrngrl

*My ten Gallon*




























I haven't decided on his name yet but he is a half moon double tail.


----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning Betta!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Batmans 1.5 gallon hexagon tank.










It looks pretty pathetic right now. :lol: 
I plan on getting a bigger tank.
...and another heater...Batmans heater stopped working:-( I am now using a can light clamped above his tank with a heat light in it. :|


----------



## Aluyasha

I like the bowl dish thingy.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Are the plants next to the bowl real? I really like them!!


----------



## TXsouthrngrl

JackisLost I love the little plants on your gravel, what is it?


----------



## Terranariko

My two tanks after I cleaned them completely (the bubbles are just air bubbles)

Fruitroots 2g or 2.5g tank I honestly forgot XD It's kinda plain compaired to bruteroots...I'm thinking of getting a better plant for him and some floating leaves and stuff. I put a towel behind it so I could avoid the light behide the tank.











And here's bruteroots tank 5g...I still love the T-rex skull :3 (Im thinking of adding something to this...but I dunno what I can put)


----------



## hodgepodgen

Here's my setup for my halfmoon betta (pictured on my avatar) and double tail halfmoon betta, with a couple ghost shrimp.


----------



## dew

OOOO. Preety


----------



## Aluyasha

@hodgepodgen: Is that black sand as the bottom?

@terranariko: The picture of the first tank, I love the weird plant in it. Is it real?


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Here's pics of my boys newly set up tanks. 

Kalona's tank:










Kaida's tank:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

TXsouthrngrl said:


> I haven't decided on his name yet but he is a half moon double tail.


Your tank looks great! <3 Reminds me of an awesome cabin in the Appalachians! <3

Maybe name him Moonshine? ;] He's gorgeous btw! <3 I love blue bettas! <3


----------



## Lion Mom

Arashi Takamine said:


> Here's pics of my boys newly set up tanks.
> 
> Kalona's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaida's tank:


What size are those jars? They are AWESOME!!!! :-D


----------



## TXsouthrngrl

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Your tank looks great! <3 Reminds me of an awesome cabin in the Appalachians! <3
> 
> Maybe name him Moonshine? ;] He's gorgeous btw! <3 I love blue bettas! <3



I was thinking of Mizuki which means Beautiful Moon but it's technically a girls name. Blue is my fav color so when I saw him I had to have him....lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

TXsouthrngrl said:


> I was thinking of Mizuki which means Beautiful Moon but it's technically a girls name. Blue is my fav color so when I saw him I had to have him....lol


I like that name! <3 Too bad it's feminine. Kaito maybe? =]


----------



## Terranariko

Aluyasha said:


> @hodgepodgen: Is that black sand as the bottom?
> 
> @terranariko: The picture of the first tank, I love the weird plant in it. Is it real?


Nope it's a fake plant, it's a silk plant though.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Lion Mom said:


> What size are those jars? They are AWESOME!!!! :-D


Thanks! They're 1.5 gallon. :-D


----------



## PeggyJ

Okay... this is one of my tanks. It's a 10 gal split in 1/2.. kinda blurry though.. sorry


----------



## Lion Mom

Arashi Takamine said:


> Thanks! They're 1.5 gallon. :-D


VERY cool!!! Are they heated? 

I purchased a 1 1/2 gal. glass biscuit jar this past week-end and moved my "fussiest" boy into it - he can't STAND having a filter in his tank. So far it is working out VERY well & he blew his first ever bubble nest last night! :-D

It is heated to 80 degrees and I am planning on 2 50% water changes a week along with 1 100% change a week. So far, so good.


----------



## PeggyJ

If you mean my tank.. yes.. if you mean the jars.. sorry for answering lol


----------



## Lion Mom

PeggyJ said:


> If you mean my tank.. yes.. if you mean the jars.. sorry for answering lol


LOL - I meant the jars. That's why I quoted that poster. :-D


----------



## PeggyJ

My bad... Duhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lion Mom

PeggyJ said:


> My bad... Duhhhhhhhhhh


No problem! ;-)


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Cici's been moved into my 1.5! And I changed where everything is compared to last time.

I moved Cici's "cave" and pokemon into the new tank as well (yes, she's a pokemon trainer  I gave her Clamperl) 
The cave is see-thru, its purpose is to give shelter from the filter current if needed (I'm gonna see if I can baffle it the next I get a empty water bottle)


----------



## misamiania

After doing a water change this is Eco's tank. haha, he has a new plastic plant in there since I had left overs from setting up my 5 gal. oh! I haven't put that here... I don't think... hmmmmm. 

Eco's tank: 










Zebo's tank.


----------



## misamiania

LittleNibbles93 said:


> Cici's been moved into my 1.5! And I changed where everything is compared to last time.
> 
> I moved Cici's "cave" and pokemon into the new tank as well (yes, she's a pokemon trainer  I gave her Clamperl)
> The cave is see-thru, its purpose is to give shelter from the filter current if needed (I'm gonna see if I can baffle it the next I get a empty water bottle)


I have that same tank. If you just raise the water untill it touches the lip it's fine. At least from my experience.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Lion Mom said:


> VERY cool!!! Are they heated?
> 
> I purchased a 1 1/2 gal. glass biscuit jar this past week-end and moved my "fussiest" boy into it - he can't STAND having a filter in his tank. So far it is working out VERY well & he blew his first ever bubble nest last night! :-D
> 
> It is heated to 80 degrees and I am planning on 2 50% water changes a week along with 1 100% change a week. So far, so good.


 Not heated but our home temperature is usually in the 70's in the winter so it's all good. If the water doesn't become warmer by Monday (When we get the boys) then we will get some mini heaters.

Aww cool! Glad to hear he's adjusted to his new home just fine. ^_^


----------



## peachesxo

My new guys 10 gallon tank set-up


----------



## bahamut285

@peaches: that is the most gorgeous piece of wood I have ever seen @[email protected]


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I finally set up the 10 gallon.

It is still a little cloudy.I will be dividing the 10 gallon soon, but batman is in QT. right now.


----------



## Welsh

Nice tank!  Seeing your sand substrate, makes me want to change mine back  Cute betta too!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

thanks!:-D


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Here is my community. I have 2 pineapple swords and a male betta. I am getting some tetras soon!




































(Yes, the background colour is the walls of my room! lol! I love it!)


----------



## Aluyasha

Littlebittyfish said:


> I finally set up the 10 gallon.
> 
> It is still a little cloudy.I will be dividing the 10 gallon soon, but batman is in QT. right now.


 Is this the huge Betta that was in the 5 gallon with the cat statue that made it look like a 2.5 gallon? Reguardless, your Betta is, well, HUGE! He makes it look like a 5 gal.


----------



## Chesterfish

*chesters new home *

just got chester saturday  two live plants five gallon tank, heater in back...he loves his little gazebo


----------



## hodgepodgen

Aluyasha said:


> @hodgepodgen: Is that black sand as the bottom?
> 
> @terranariko: The picture of the first tank, I love the weird plant in it. Is it real?


Yes it is.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

No comments on mine...


----------



## Terranariko

BlackberryBetta said:


> Here is my community. I have 2 pineapple swords and a male betta. I am getting some tetras soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, the background colour is the walls of my room! lol! I love it!)


I like it...but I'd think if you can find some floating plants or maybe some taller plants...also possibly some silk plants as well since I think your plants you have now are plastic? plastic isn't normally a good fin keeper for bettas...other then that there's noting really wrong with it, it's pretty.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

I havent had a problem with the plastic plants. My betta even goes up and rests in them and hes fine!


----------



## Terranariko

BlackberryBetta said:


> I havent had a problem with the plastic plants. My betta even goes up and rests in them and hes fine!


oh? when I had a full plastic plant my betta's hated it...it's just my own opinion that silk plants look more natural and look pretty-ier in tanks.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Ya, I just got $40. I might go buy some this weekend.


----------



## PeggyJ

I love the names.. Laverne and Shirley.. lol (you're showing your age hehehe)


----------



## BlackberryBetta

lol no no, I didn't come up with those! My mom did! My age is still a mystery like my snail. LOL! (get it? mystery snail? My cheesy joke!)


----------



## Kestrel

peachesxo said:


> My new guys 10 gallon tank set-up


Oh gosh, so natural and beautiful! I love set ups like these, but I prefer the ease of fake plants and have yet to find someplace that sells nice big driftwood. The 3 large stones, especially the one perched on top, look very 'zen'~


----------



## Aluyasha

Melvin's new setup:


----------



## Lion Mom

Melvin is a VERY nice looking fellow and has a very nice home! Love the name, BTW - my Dad's name was Melvin.


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you! Melvin is my most popular fish.


----------



## tokala

2.5 Gallon for Siku


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful setup Tokala! And beautiful Betta!


----------



## Alex09




----------



## LittleNibbles93

This is the LAST time I'm redoing my 1.5 tank.
Got my silk plants today!  Cici was abit disappointed that they weren't edible since I'm fasting her.


----------



## Aluyasha

Nice new setup! Those plants really make the tank look bigger.


----------



## Welsh

Looks lovely, and It does look bigger than a 1.5  Are those real or fake plants?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Alex09 said:


>


I love your fish and your tank setup. It is really nice.:-D
What is the plant at the top of the tank?
I have a 10 gallon open top and I was looking for some plants that can grow in and out of water.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Beautiful tank! I love natural looking tanks!


----------



## swhitt

*Where did you find that ball?*



Airplane said:


> I saw another member with this 'perforated ball' thing, so I decided to figure out what it was and get one for my tank.
> 
> Still not cycled, but here it is in its boring glory...


Where did you buy that ball? I would love one for my tank


----------



## Alex09

Littlebittyfish said:


> I love your fish and your tank setup. It is really nice.:-D
> What is the plant at the top of the tank?
> I have a 10 gallon open top and I was looking for some plants that can grow in and out of water.


The emergent plant is Pothos. Also known as devil's ivy. Its a very hardy plant. Simply cut off a stem dip the end in water, and it will sprout roots in a few weeks. Needs no other care besides that lol.


----------



## rainybutterfly

Alex.. what size is that tank? I want something thats about that size but can never find anything, or at least anything that comes with a heater


----------



## JaspersANGEL

My turn! My turn!

After water change's, I now change the decor around...and I really dunno y I get air bubbles?
Are they harmful to the fish?

Tex's 2.5g. home:









Bypass' 5g home:









Romad's 2.5g home:









I put srapbooking paper as a background on Tex's and Romad's tank's.


----------



## cjayBetta

those are really nice


----------



## Lion Mom

Pretty tanks! 

The bubbles are air bubbles present in the new water. Using the sprayer on the sink (if you have one) to fill up your bucket will help gas the water out faster. 

I have never had any trouble with the bubbles & the fish.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Thankx! They really do appreciate clean water eh?


----------



## Lion Mom

YUP - as OldFishLady says, "Fresh water fish thrive in fresh water!" 

And you are welcome!


----------



## JaspersANGEL

O ok..well I am pretty much banned from bringing my fish stuff to the kitchen, so I now use the bathtub *lol*


----------



## Lion Mom

JaspersANGEL said:


> O ok..well I am pretty much banned from bringing my fish stuff to the kitchen, so I now use the bathtub *lol*


LOL - since I'm the MOM around here, I don't get banned from anyplace in the house (neither do any of my animals). :lol::lol:

You can let it sit for a bit (15 minutes or so I'm thinking?) then give it a good stir with your hand before you put it in the tank, Maybe that will help.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

O ok thankx!


----------



## Alex09

rainybutterfly said:


> Alex.. what size is that tank? I want something thats about that size but can never find anything, or at least anything that comes with a heater.


Tank is 2.5 gallons. I bought the bare tank at petco for $13. Everything else came separately. Heater is a tetra preset HT10 from petco as well. It was ~$15. I made the hood using knitting mesh. I then opened up a slim plastic cd case and put that on top of the mesh to hold it down and to keep the air inside the tank warm and humid.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow guys!! Beautiful tanks everybody!!! :-D


----------



## crazyoverfish

*Luckys home*


----------



## BunnyHime

Here is Caviar's home! It's a 2 gallon AquaView 360, however I removed the tube for the airstone because he didn't seem to like it too much 
The water line is also a bit higher now...


----------



## crazyoverfish

how do you know he doesn't like the airstone? Maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Fawnleaf

He's super cute! I have always liked the pink boys... although I have always felt the urge to name them something a little too girly...


----------



## BunnyHime

@crazyoverfish: Whenever I turn it on he seems to hide from it XD like goes down to the bottom near the plant. 
I also think that without the airstone tube, theres a bit more space haha ^^

@Fawnleaf: Yeah I was attracted to his pink color , his colors change when I use flash, like my avatar's!


----------



## kgplucker

@BunnyHime - he is beautiful! I also have that tank and took out the tube in the middle. It gives them a bit more room and easier to see them as well. Yours looks much clearer than mine though! I always wonder if it's the plastic but your doesn't look the same. Hmmm...


----------



## PeggyJ

I like your avatar Fawnleaf


----------



## nmaybyte

That's X's new home. He's been living in a tea pitcher for about a week. Poor baby. 










That's my new girl's tank. Kinda small but so is she.


----------



## PeggyJ

nmaybyte I have that same rock in one of my tanks lol


----------



## nmaybyte

PeggyJ said:


> nmaybyte I have that same rock in one of my tanks lol


 :O Great minds think alike.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

BunnyHime said:


> Here is Caviar's home! It's a 2 gallon AquaView 360, however I removed the tube for the airstone because he didn't seem to like it too much
> The water line is also a bit higher now...


OMG i have that exact same tank but a gallon larger. coolio Holy crap I have the same 2 floor hidy house too (In another tank)


----------



## Lion Mom

nmaybyte said:


> :O Great minds think alike.


But, then, fools seldom differ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nmaybyte

Lion Mom said:


> But, then, fools seldom differ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha! Very true!


----------



## fishmansam

here phantom is hope it works








did it


----------



## fishmansam

nope


----------



## Alex09

Upload your pic to http://imageshack.us/ and then click on the image that shows up under "upload successful". This will take you to another page with a larger version of your image. Right click this image and select "Copy image URL" then come back here click the pic icon and paste.


----------



## livismom

*Here are my tanks*

I have a 10 gallon with the Delta Nu girls. There were 10 ghost shrimp, but I think all but 4 or 5 became snacks. 













Here is Moe in his 5 gallon. He is currently in a small critter keeper. I am trying to strengthen him up. Since I put him in the 5 gallon he just either hangs out above his leaf hammock or he will briefly go check out the girls. He has not eaten in a week no matter what I try to feed him. 








Here is Apollo in his "holding tank" before his 2.5 gallon tank was ready for him.













Excuse the messy tank. I had just put in some ghost shrimp and the knocked over the pillars and stirred up the sand. Still have to fix the pillars.


----------



## Welsh

Your tanks look awesome and you have beautiful betta's  Is that a sydeco plant in the last picture?? and the pillars look quite cool all pushed over like that, like an underwater ruin


----------



## livismom

The plants are fake. I'm too scared to try real ones. Even though I look at them every time I go to pet stores.


----------



## Welsh

livismom said:


> The plants are fake. I'm too scared to try real ones. Even though I look at them every time I go to pet stores.


Yeah I've been looking at fake plants to use in my tanks, since I always manage to kill the real ones :/ I was using the Pets @ Home website and came across the plant you have in your last pic and been debating for ages whether to get it lol Would you say it looks realistic?


----------



## livismom

The all green one yes the red one not at all. I would take the red one out but the shrimp and Apollo seem to love it.


----------



## Welsh

Oh really. I think it looks lovely in your tank, it sets your betta's colour's off  I guess I'll just go in to the store tomorrow and have a look for myself, see if they have any of those pillars too cause they look awesome; especially all fallen over lol


----------



## livismom

The greek theme is from Petsmart. My daughter says the fake plants are from Petco.


----------



## Welsh

I don't live in the US but Petsmart is actually the same as pets at home over here, so I should be able to find them  Thanks for your help


----------



## YoshesMom

*Suki and Yoshe's home's*

Here are my boys digs still need more plants and a hidey hole for each these pics are takin on my cell so they look TINY


----------



## Jupiter

Great tanks everyone!


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

livismom said:


>


Aw he looks like my little guy!


----------



## Welsh

I went shopping for some new deco for No Names tank and got 2 fake plants, I was like a little child in a sweet shop and wish I could have taken them all; how sad is that, they were only plants haha Anyway here it is, its still not finished gonna get another more bushy one for the back and maybe a smaller one for the front but can't decide if it would be too much, plus their quite pricey and I would like to also use these in my 12 gallon  and last but not least..... Yes they are plastic but they are more of a rubber plastic; so no torn fins woop


----------



## Lion Mom

LOVELY, Welsh, just lovely!!!


----------



## Welsh

Aww thank you  I'm not sure about that plant at the back, I think it looks scruffy haha


----------



## bahamut285

@livismom: I prefer the fallen down columns XD! 

@Welsh: I was so close to buying this tank yesterday at walmart, it was $24.99.... Instead I also splurged on getting plants XD!


----------



## Welsh

I've had it for about a year now, it was £30 at the time but they don't do it anymore  It's definitely my favourite tank


----------



## kgplucker

10 gallon divided
3 gallon 
5 gallon
All 3 are filtered. 10 gallon has filter in the middle section and bubble stones in the outside sections.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My tank is a mess :lol: very cluttery at the moment. 
I just added a few more plants though! I got some ludwigia natans and combodia furca. as well as the mystery grass.:lol: My fish and my snails looove that grass! The snails love to climb all the way to the top and then they plunge back down to the sand.









I plan on thinning this tank out a little bit and uncluttering it once iget my 5 gallon up and running, I will move some of the plants in that tank.


----------



## ChelseaK

Littlebittyfish said:


> My tank is a mess :lol: very cluttery at the moment.
> I just added a few more plants though! I got some ludwigia natans and combodia furca. as well as the mystery grass.:lol: My fish and my snails looove that grass! The snails love to climb all the way to the top and then they plunge back down to the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on thinning this tank out a little bit and uncluttering it once iget my 5 gallon up and running, I will move some of the plants in that tank.


 
I see you have Combomba? (Sp?)
How does that grow for you? When I first got it grew like a weed but ever since I trimmed I can't get it to look full anymore.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

so far so good! I just got it yesterday though.:lol:


----------



## fishmansam

lets try again








did it work


----------



## fishmansam

NOOOOOOO


----------



## ollief9

Percy's house.....








It's not very good 

I'm trying to persuade my parents to let me get him a 30 litre (8 US gallon) setup but they won't budge (I have already upgraded his tank several times; first he was in a small bowl, then I did some research and realised it was cruel, then I put him in a 2.5 gallon tank but it still seemed quite small, so now he's in this 4 gallon tank).


----------



## Welsh

Nothing wrong with a 4 gallon  Your tank looks good


----------



## Lion Mom

Welsh said:


> Nothing wrong with a 4 gallon  Your tank looks good


100% agree with Welsh!!! :-D


----------



## Sweeda88

A 4 gallon is PLENTY. Especially if you go by the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule. Littlebittyfishy, I LOVE your tank. I don't think it's "messy", I think it's perfect!


----------



## Aluyasha

kgplucker said:


> 10 gallon divided
> 3 gallon
> 5 gallon
> All 3 are filtered. 10 gallon has filter in the middle section and bubble stones in the outside sections.


 Nice setups! And Brutus is looking like he enjoys his new home.


----------



## ollief9

Sweeda88 said:


> A 4 gallon is PLENTY. Especially if you go by the 1 inch of fish per gallon rule. Littlebittyfishy, I LOVE your tank. I don't think it's "messy", I think it's perfect!


Is it big enough to put an apple snail or two in? He could do with some mates.


----------



## JackisLost

I'm grown moss under the netting on the right side of the tank, I hope it will form a thick carpet of java moss. Also I have peacock moss on my ornament on the right. Trying to make a moss hut of some sort.

Extra peacock moss is in the cut water bottle... Don't know where else to keep it so it is unsightly for now


----------



## ollief9

JackisLost said:


> I'm grown moss under the netting on the right side of the tank, I hope it will form a thick carpet of java moss. Also I have peacock moss on my ornament on the right. Trying to make a moss hut of some sort.
> 
> Extra peacock moss is in the cut water bottle... Don't know where else to keep it so it is unsightly for now


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Welsh

ollief9 said:


> Is it big enough to put an apple snail or two in? He could do with some mates.


Yup, one apple snail would be fine in there  from my experience they don't grow very fast and I have had a few  Love these snails! they are so fun to watch  Just remember that snails make more mess than the worth of it, so keep an eye on your levels and keep up with the water changes


----------



## livismom

These tanks are amazing!


----------



## eengland

JackisLost said:


> I'm grown moss under the netting on the right side of the tank, I hope it will form a thick carpet of java moss. Also I have peacock moss on my ornament on the right. Trying to make a moss hut of some sort.
> 
> Extra peacock moss is in the cut water bottle... Don't know where else to keep it so it is unsightly for now


Absolutely gorgeous! :-D


----------



## Panthera

Here are my 10 Gallons, just redid them today since I FINALLY received my plants lol. I know not the best yet, I want more plants, but I think they're good for now. 

The Girls Asian Themed tank. 










The Boys, Dark Forest tank.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love all of your tanks! but just so you know, the one with the bottle in the tank could be harmful. After a while (my doctor said this) the plastic can release toxins into the water. She said that so i would stop drinking out of water bottles (I haven't, if you are wondering) but i think it would apply here too. Just to give you a heads up.


----------



## JackisLost

Fawnleaf said:


> I love all of your tanks! but just so you know, the one with the bottle in the tank could be harmful. After a while (my doctor said this) the plastic can release toxins into the water. She said that so i would stop drinking out of water bottles (I haven't, if you are wondering) but i think it would apply here too. Just to give you a heads up.


Awww, now I have to find something else to hold it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## shadowsbiker

Here is Panda in his 5 gal home.


----------



## Aluyasha

Where did you get that head cave?
It looks like the guy from Fantastic Four. lol


----------



## denaliwind

*JackisLost - *NICE, nice tank you have there! If the tank looks that good now, I can't wait to see it grown in. You have totally inspired me.


----------



## shadowsbiker

Aluyasha said:


> Where did you get that head cave?
> It looks like the guy from Fantastic Four. lol


I purchased it from my LPS. It is the Javaman Head made by Underwater Galleries. My little guy absolutely loves it. He has been resting in it every night since I put it in the tank.


----------



## Sweeda88

shadowsbiker, I like your tank. But I would add some tall plants so your fish has something to rest on.


----------



## livismom

Aluyasha said:


> Where did you get that head cave?
> It looks like the guy from Fantastic Four. lol


 Lol I was thinking the same thing. Everyone is soo creative! I have gotten so many ideas.


----------



## livismom

JackisLost said:


> Awww, now I have to find something else to hold it. Thanks for the heads up


Could you use a clear glass light fixture thing?  I don't really know what they are called. I really love your tank. It's beautiful!


----------



## shadowsbiker

Sweeda88 said:


> shadowsbiker, I like your tank. But I would add some tall plants so your fish has something to rest on.


I will be adding some live plants soon. I am still gathering info and trying to decide which plants I will be adding.


----------



## ollief9

*Percy's Tank (Again)*

I've made a few changes to his tank. I went to my aquatic centre today and bought an Apple Snail and some sort of weed-like plant (I _think_ it's Elodea Crispa but I'm not entirely sure). I bought the weeds because I thought the tank could do with sprucing up a bit and I like the floating look of them. The snail was an impulse buy, but I don't regret it. He's called Gary and he costed £1.99 (is that cheap for an Apple Snail?). I was furious because the employee just yanked the snail out of the tank and dumped it in a bag with no water! Luckily, I asked her to put some in, and she looked at me like I was some sort of idiot. 

Anyway, here are a few pictures (not that anyone really cares, its a rubbish tank :evil





























Percy was a bit nippy towards the snail at first but now he's established that Gary is no threat (he's only a snail!) everything's OK now.


----------



## Lion Mom

Percy and Gary are certainly handsome dudes!!! 

Why would you say it's a rubbish tank??? I LIKE the natural look it has!!!!!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Me too! That natural look is awesome!! I am actually putting plants and some driftwood into my tank tomorrow!!!! I love it! Your snail is awesome, btw!!!


----------



## cjayBetta

I will be posting something here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

ollief9 your tank is really nice and your fish is pretty!:-D


----------



## JackisLost

Ollie, your driftwood and plant is awesome. The slate rocks take a lot of attention and my eyes just go towards them. Maybe if you lie them down and put a house (Chinese?) ornament on top in the left corner (your stems planted in back of it)? Black or frosted clear tint in the back would make it nice to a show tank  just my opinion, but your tank is nice as is... Love that driftwood and plant

Also, if you have more gravel, make a slope. The back being taller than the front(back corners taller than the middle); it gives your tank a 3D depth. I feel your tank is so much vertical and horizontal.

Edit: let me sketch something on my iPhone, I have an idea for a new tank that involves your materials. Hehehe


----------



## JackisLost

ollief9, here's what i would think would increase visuals in your tank if you are not happy.
about 1/4 inch gravel in front, as much as 4+ inches under the house drawing to elevate the slate rocks. slate rocks stacked on top of eachother, small one on top of the larger one so it looks like stone steps.
if you don't like it, it's ok, just an idea if you don't like your current idea.
the slope is to add depth so you can see the whole tank looking strait at it, instead of looking at a higher angle to view what is in the back.


----------



## ollief9

Hey, that's a pretty good idea, thanks! The slate is actually placed there to cover the filter and heater, firstly to try and reduce the flow and secondly I don't like ugly equipment sticking out like a sore thumb. If I could adapt your idea slightly so it's sort of half-covering the filter but there is still a platform of slate to put the cave on, I think that would work pretty well. I wouldn't put an artificial house ornament on, I'm really fussy about keeping all things natural, maybe something like this...
http://www.shirleyaquatics.co.uk/product-detail.cfm?theProdID=8CB2077D-A359-34B3-D1146DA5618BFC18
....would look OK. 

Thanks for taking the time to draw that diagram, it's given me a good idea on what to do with my tank.
One question though, if I were to add some more gravel, how would I do it? I don't want to take the whole tank apart and I can't just tip it straight in the tank. There is barely enough gravel to cover the bottom as it is. 

If I have no other choice but to take the tank apart, I will do it, I would just rather do it an easier way.

Woke up this morning and found the snail has munched through most of that plant attatched to the driftwood. :evil:


----------



## Fawnleaf

snails eat plants???? O_O
lol sorry, I didn't know that!!!


----------



## cjayBetta

CoCo's New home! 


















HATES his Picture taken! Lololol




























There is CoCo's new home! BIG upgrade from his fish bowl


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Here is my new tank! I am totally in love with it! It isn't for my bettas though. Its for my swordtails and some tetras. I just got it today so it has to cycle. Here it is. Please tell me what you think!




























Here is just a random pic of my boy flaring! Sorry, I just had to post it......;P


----------



## Sweeda88

Nice, BlackBerryBetta! I'd add some more plants to it, especially tall ones. Tetras LOVE hiding places.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Sweeda88

You're welcome. What kind of tetras? Neons? I love neons.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

I'm not sure yet. I had some glowlights, but they died and the store doesnt have them in stock anymore. I will probably get some neons I love them too!


----------



## Sweeda88

I wish I had a tank with SPACE for some neons. lol I WANT SOME NOW. lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta

lol! This is my 3rd fish tank. very stressful! But worth it. If you ever get some, PM me!!


----------



## bahamut285

Wow Blackberry, that tank looks so vibrant! Also the shimmer from the LED lights at the top made the picture so much more lifelike! *_*


----------



## ollief9

Sweeda88 said:


> Nice, BlackBerryBetta! I'd add some more plants to it, especially tall ones. Tetras LOVE hiding places.



They sure do. Black Widow Tetras, especially. They spend all day chasing around through the Green Cabomba, it's so cute! :lol:


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Thank you so much guys! I have a night setting on my LEDs and the lights are blue!! Almost fluorescent! I tried to get some pics, but there was always a glare on the tank.


----------



## phoenix91

My new tank , so new it doesn't even have a fish in it yet (that'll be added tomorrow). I want to get some fake plants to jazz it up a bit. 









(sorry for the huge picture)


----------



## Ariel1719

My 10gal Home of 2 zebra snails, 8 Harlequin Rasbora's and Sargent (HM)









My 2.5 mini bowl, home of Goose.









My other 2.5 Mini bowl, home of DJ









Both of them in my room


----------



## bettafish15

You have such cute bettas Ariel! I love love love the 10 gallon!


----------



## Fawnleaf

same!!! the 10g is awesome!


----------



## misamiania

Finally got my 10 gal all nice and set up. Have had it for two days now actually with Agapito chillin around. Finally finished the deocrations. Well... I get home from my own shopping and what do I find? Fish bags... with fish... sitting in my tank... Seems mommy was trying to be helpful and as a thanks for me taking her to lunch bought me some fishes. It was too late to take them back to the store since I live far out in town. But I work Friday so I can take them back. So I want to reassure everyone the fishes aren't staying they're just temporary. (which includes the guppies and the cory cats. I don't want to stock my 10 gal yet so I'll be taking them back for store credit)

An while I'm at it I may as well show udpates of everyone's fishy tanks! Well... Eco's anyways lol.

10 gal



















Eco's 1.5 gal (wish I could put more plants but he stresses out if there's too much stuff in there. Thus the renovation)










Pinky's 5 gal (she is my newest family member!!! <3 I love her... Like beyond love her.) She's the little pale flesh colored dot in the middle










This is Pinky (she fits through that hole like it's nothing.)










She actually looks big in this picture!!! But it's because it's right at the corner of the tank lol


----------



## PitGurl

This is Damsels home. She is my new tiny cambodian CT. She is in a one gallon (temp) that is filtered and heated.


----------



## PeggyJ

love the pit


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love that black pot/plant holder stand in Pinky's 5 gallon!!! Is the plant real?


----------



## blacksheep72

*Rowdy's 5-gallon MiniBow*

This is my bargain aquarium for Rowdy. I picked it up at the thrift shop for $2.00. I cut a sheet of black vinyl decal for the background. Plants are silk. Swapped out the incandescent bulb for a compact fluorescent, which made a huge difference.


----------



## Lion Mom

EXCELLENT deal on the tank & BEAUTIFUL fish!! Nice of Mr. Kitty to help - LOL!

It REALLY turned out great! I just LOVE a black background - it adds a lot of depth, IMO. 

Is the tank the 5 gal. or the 2 1/2 gal.?


----------



## blacksheep72

Lion Mom said:


> EXCELLENT deal on the tank & BEAUTIFUL fish!! Nice of Mr. Kitty to help - LOL!
> 
> It REALLY turned out great! I just LOVE a black background - it adds a lot of depth, IMO.
> 
> Is the tank the 5 gal. or the 2 1/2 gal.?


 
It's a 5-gallon. I see you're in Wisconsin. I'm a former cheesehead from the southeast corner of the state.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie

What an awesome find!


----------



## Lion Mom

blacksheep72 said:


> It's a 5-gallon. I see you're in Wisconsin. I'm a former cheesehead from the southeast corner of the state.


I have one of the 5 gals. that I also picked up used - they are pretty awesome, IMO! Mine happens to be red. 

I am in N.E. Wisconsin & live 4 blocks west of the beautiful Lake Michigan shore line. Originally from Detroit, though, so I am a die hard Lions fan (ok, you can stop laughing now :lol: ). I get a lot of razzing from Packer fans, but I give as good as I get! :-D


----------



## Aluyasha

Lion Mom said:


> I have one of the 5 gals. that I also picked up used - they are pretty awesome, IMO! Mine happens to be red.


 I just found a 5 gallon red one at one of the thrift stores where I live. Got it for $5!


----------



## tokala

Holy cow blacksheep72- your DT is STUNNNNNNING. I WOULD HURT SOMEONE FOR THAT FISH


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Beautiful tanks! I am jealous of every ones thrift store finds!
The thrift store near my house was trying to sell just an empty 10 gallon with nothing with it for 15.00.:lol: 

I was like are you kidding? its only 12.99 brand new at petco!:lol:...They would not lower the price either...:lol::|


----------



## misamiania

Fawnleaf said:


> I love that black pot/plant holder stand in Pinky's 5 gallon!!! Is the plant real?


nope. Tis not real. An the plant thing is actually a little incense wax melter thing... lol don't know what they're called! you can get them at walmart in the incense section. The plant is this.

http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/...uarium-Plant?utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=cse

I didn't get it there but that's what it is lol


----------



## urastupidchimp

*My soon-to-be fishys home ^_^*

Right now there are 5 ghost shrimp living here. Hopefully my new betta will want them to be his friends, not his food!

Specs:
5 gallon
HOB filter
Heater
Live plants
Currently doing about a 30% water change daily.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

It looks really nice! What are the little plants in the gravel?


----------



## urastupidchimp

They didn't tell me what they were at the lfs, but I was doing some research on them and I think they are _Cryptocoryne wendtii_. There were lots of little plants grouped together, and I spread them all apart. Hopefully they will get a little bushier, but I think they are slow-growing.


----------



## blacksheep72

tokala said:


> Holy cow blacksheep72- your DT is STUNNNNNNING. I WOULD HURT SOMEONE FOR THAT FISH


Thank you! I knew when I first saw him that I had to have him. What better fish for me to get back into bettas with?;-)


----------



## tokala

Yes, I would say so!! He looks like something out of a Rainbow Bright movie haha  Such dynamic and BEAUTIFUL colors. Congrats on your great snag, he's a keeper!



blacksheep72 said:


> Thank you! I knew when I first saw him that I had to have him. What better fish for me to get back into bettas with?;-)


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love that tank!!! The drift wood is awesome!


----------



## tokala

Diablo and his new home!


----------



## d3coY

Cello and 6 ghost shrimp


----------



## russalka

Skye's aquarium.


----------



## russalka

tokala said:


> Diablo and his new home!


 
I love the combination of the gravel with Diablo's colors. They look stunning together.


----------



## tokala

Thank you sooo much! I had a blast putting it all together  BTW I saw another one of your threads with your Chocolate DT who still needs a name? A few ideas: Hershey, Prairie Dog (Prairie), or Cola (They were the first brown things that came to mind haha) 



russalka said:


> I love the combination of the gravel with Diablo's colors. They look stunning together.


----------



## Cassandra90

This is my 10 gallon tank. Which houses 1 male halfmoon betta and 3 albino cory cats.


----------



## Fawnleaf

_I LOVE all your tanks! Especially Cassandra's  I love how cool and natural it looks, and yet you still put modern pieces in there!! Awesome!_


----------



## JackisLost

Cassendra, are those fake plants? They look real in the first pic, but only up close and still I have my doubts  looks nice either way


----------



## Cassandra90

Thank you fawnleaf! 

And yes they are fake plants, mix between soft plastic and silk plants.
It took me awhile to get it to look this how I like it. 
The floating plant actually broke off from it's weight and I kinda like the look of it floating.


----------



## Silverfang

I just got a new set up, and my Scuzi is still getting used to his new digs. And to the slowly warming water.

Any opinions?


----------



## Sweeda88

Very nice, Silverfang! It looks perfect!


----------



## Silverfang

went from a .9 gal cube to a 2.65gal container
He's beside himself trying to figure out what's up


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm sure he loves it! Any Betta would.


----------



## TheKzv

new tank just setup today ;-)









daylight 









nightlight


----------



## Silverfang

love that night light!
PS what size tank is that?


----------



## TheKzv

thanks :-D its a 10 gallon


----------



## Sweeda88

It's nice, but I'd add a cave so he can hide if he wants. It will make him feel more secure.


----------



## TheKzv

yea i feel kind of bad b/c i was short on $$ for the cave that i wanted, but i just
might end up putting a cup in there as a temporary one


----------



## Sweeda88

Yeah, a well rinsed coffee cup would be great!


----------



## BunnyHime

Small/medium terra cotta pots are good too, they are sold at Michaels pretty cheap!
Just make sure to block the little hole at the bottom to prevent your betta from getting stuck.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Here is Calliope's 2.5 gallon:










With the "night light" on:










Calliope:










Here is Arcturus's 5 gallon:










Here is my ten gallon; it doesn't have a betta yet, but I will add one soon.










One of my new little guys in the ten gallon:


----------



## TheKzv

what brand is that 2.5?? anyways your tanks are all amazing!


----------



## LolaQuigs

Thank you  The 2.5 gallon is a Petco Desktop aquarium.


----------



## TheKzv

i think i've found my next tank lol thanks


----------



## bahamut285

Calliope is beautiful! Your tanks are really pretty X3


----------



## swhitt

*Fishy*

Here is Fishy and his new 5 gallon home. I did have three ghost shrimps with him.. but he ended up eating 2 of them>.> Pulled the shrimp tails out myself When ever he sees the last ghost shrimp, he terrorizes him>.< The other day my boyfriend was asking what Fishy could have as a treat, but we didn't buy anything at the time but the ghost shrimp and I guess he got a treat never-the-less. I think that I will more than likely buy a snail for this tank now. 

Anyways, it is not the best looking tank in comparison to others, but it is mine [Fishy's] and I love it. Fishy does seem to be a lot happier in this tank as opposed to his old one. I was thinking about dividing it, but I doubt that I will because I really enjoy just letting him have all that room to his self. I currently have the filter sucking up the least amount of water that it can so that it does not bother him. The two plants I just tied down to a couple of rocks, and the big rocks that are in the tank are from outside; don't worry I cleaned them well.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Looks great, I bet he's very happy in such a nice home! That rock cave looks really cool, did you make it yourself?

I like the censorship in the background, that cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## cadi731

Here's my little buddy. 









His old tank was a 2.5, I think.









I went out and bought a new tank today and set it up. No one's in it yet, though. I want some more gravel first. I ran out of marbles and pebbles. D:


----------



## Aluyasha

Is the new tank a 10 gallon?


----------



## cadi731

Yeah. It was a pretty nice deal, too.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is going to love that. 
And remember to get him lots of silk plants to weave in and out of.


----------



## cadi731

I'm going to buy more stuff for him once I get more money. I still have to buy more tetras so the two I bought won't get too lonely. I couldn't afford to get a small school and the shrimp I wanted, so next time I have money, I'll buy more of those and some more plants for him. Maybe another hidey hole thing for the tetras and shrimp.


----------



## JackisLost

cadi731 said:


>


I worry that the book shelf is a little too thin to hold 10 gallons. I may be wrong, but the picture makes the shelf look like it may collapse in a few weeks


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I finally divided up my 5.5 gallon tank. I couldn't find those book report slide things..So I used the advise of someone else here and got some poster hangers. Worked like a charm! It took a bit of tweaking to get it to fit in right.. I made sure to make it a little bigger so I had to really work it in there. I don't believe they can knock that over! I was a dummy and forgot to lower the water before doing this...water was sloshing and splashing around everywhere.:lol:

It looks a bit bare at the moment. I plan on buying more plants and maybe some accent rocks. I had some but when I was washing them they left a residue on top of the water so I decided to not use those.

Milo and Oscars home:






































I got motivated last night to get off my butt and divide this tank. I went to Petco earlier and they had this gray and white delta fin betta. He has been there for a whole month.So I brought him home. He is Oscar.


----------



## Waylander

This is where my Gus boy hangs out!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I love the little caution sign.:lol:
Gus is a cutie.


----------



## Waylander

He's definitely got the biggest personality of any fish I've ever owned! And thatsign brings a laugh from everyone who comes to visit ha!


----------



## FroggyGirl

This is my sweet girl Luna and her home.


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, what a nice tank! It's gorgeous. I'm sure Luna is VERY happy!


----------



## phoenix91

My little boy Ōji on his new shelf. Enjoying a cat free life (for the most part).









I'm hoping that both my cats just enjoy watching him from the ground. One day i'll probably come home to find the shelf, the tank and the poor fish on the floor and two soaked kitties. :roll:


----------



## PeggyJ

Blacksheep your fish sure is beautiful... he looks like a rainbow! 

kzv- how did u do the blue lighting?


----------



## cesitlie95

phoenix91 I love the second picture! I just hope the cat won't make it to the tank sometime! Both your cat and fish are beautiful


----------



## phoenix91

Thanks. She's my little angel.


----------



## Fawnleaf

OMG! I love the little cabin and stuff for luna! Where did you get that??


----------



## FroggyGirl

Thank you!! Luna is a spoiled girl, and she enjoys hiding in her little huts and laying between the bamboo leaves. The 3 ornaments all came as a "10 gallon tank" boxed set along with the background. I got them all from Petsmart for a really good deal, but I believe they may have been discontinuing them.


----------



## FroggyGirl

He looks like a little king up on his shelf! You have a beautiful fish and cat.


----------



## phoenix91

Thanks Froggygirl, I'm loving his little shelf, can't stop looking at it. It's making me think that i could totally have a betta in each corner of my room all on shelves of their own.

My cat is a sweety and so far is just watching her fishy friend.


----------



## bahamut285

I posted a while back but I've updated my tanks XD!

This is Lin's 2.5 Gal:









And Bobo's Updated Tank, the red thing in the middle of the picture is him, he doesn't like getting his photo taken:


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is a video of my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## FroggyGirl

phoenix91- That just may be a good idea. Assuming it wouldn't be too low, I think maybe another one underneath of him would look nice also. Almost looking like a curio-cabinet of fishies

bahamut285- I like the colors of the plants; your tanks look awesome!


----------



## phoenix91

Another below him would indeed look very good but unfortunately that would be far too tempting for my little cat who is past herself at this point because she can't reach the little fishie.


----------



## trono

My Señor in his 2 week old 10 gallon tank. It looks a little cloudy because it's still cycling. The 3 ghost shrimp may or may not be present in the pictures. Used to have 5 but 2 of them died recently. The living ones are called Santiago, Fredo and Michael. The 2 that died were called Sophia Coppola/Kay (because she was bitchy) and Santino.

The 2nd and 3rd pic are of him swimming through his floating log and the others are of him sleeping in various places around the tank.


----------



## gabba

Lucky's Planted Betta Tank:

5 Gal, 2 Apple Snails, 1 ghost shrimp; amazon sword, anubias, java fern.

He was sold to me as a "veil tail", but the shape somewhat resembles a "spade tail" to me.


----------



## gabba

Here's a larger shot. :-D


----------



## Ariel1719

Ferguson's tank










My current view in my bedroom! 

All 3 Minibow's 
Goose, DJ, and Ferguson.


----------



## Tisia

trono, it's like the ghost shrimp are haunting the bridge in that 4th pic, hehe, yay for bad puns!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Tisia said:


> trono, it's like the ghost shrimp are haunting the bridge in that 4th pic, hehe, yay for bad puns!


:lol:




You all have beautiful betta homes


----------



## lalalaura

Here's my tanks.
First one is Sushi in his 1.5 gal. I was going to put him in my divided tank but I think he likes being alone in his old age. 
Second one is my new divided tank with my two new Bettas. I made the divider with that plastic craft mesh stuff and two peices of aquarium tubing. It works pretty well. They are slowly getting used to each other, they don't flare as much as they did at first.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I like what you did with the clay pot in the 1.5 gallon. I may take your idea!:lol:


----------



## lalalaura

Lol go for it! He loves that pot. 

I want to add more plants to the new tank. I'm waiting for some Java Moss to come in at the aquarium store where I live. Also, I'm thinking of adding a filter it too. I have Tetra Whisper filter for 1-3 gallon tanks (it came with Sushi's tank). I figure since it's smaller it won't have such a big current in a 5.5 gal tank but will it still do a good job? Is a carbon filter really necessary or should I use some foam instead so I don't have to worry about buying and changing the filters?


----------



## Lion Mom

Nice tanks & pretty fish. One word of caution, though - does the clay pot on the left have the drain hole plugged? If not, you probably should (or break out the bottom & sand the edges). Bettas have been known to get their heads stuck in those holes & drown.


----------



## lalalaura

Good point. I had rocks piled up high in the corner to block the hole but that didn't work. He is small enough to fit through the hole (i've seen him do it) I'm going to break the bottom of the pot next time I do a water change. And move things around a little!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

You can also use a piece of aquarium sponge to plug the hole, or aquarium sealant..oryoucan aquarium sealant "glue" some craft mesh over it on the bottom so he cant get through.


----------



## Pekemom

I love the look of the clay pot with the grass coming out of it, too - Your tanks look great and so do your bettas!!


----------



## Harley

*Harley's new home...*

Harley and his new 10 gallon tank! He loves the 1 to 10 gallon upgrade!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Yesterday evening I had to stop in petco to get a few things and I found a really cheap 10 gallon tank! (got it!)it was 41.99 with heater and everything!
Anyways...but like always I wandered over to the betta fish. I was really sad from earlier (my moms fish who I became attached to jumped right out of his tank). I felt really terrible about it.....but there was this betta who had been there for quite awhile. So, I picked him up and carried him around the store with me for awhile ..and..I couldn't leave him there.:lol: I cleaned out the 2 gallon last night and set him up in there. ( this time making sure to cover that 1x2 hole very..very well.)










I am going to get him some new plants in a few days!:-D


----------



## bahamut285

@Cassandra: Your tank is really lively! I love the cat scooting along the bottom during the first few seconds hahahahaha!

@FroggyGirl: Thank you! (Also I think your username is cute, XD *not creepy* >_>)

@Gabba: Your betta is beautiful! <333 Tank is adorable as well ;__; <3

@Aeriel: I love Goose's tank~ I wish I was allowed to keep this many tanks XD


----------



## Cassandra90

Thank you Bahamut285


----------



## Alex09

So this morning my room was mostly dark but I had my shutters slightly open and had direct sunlight hitting my tank. I dont normally let this happen (algae) but wow it looked amazing. I felt compelled to take a pic of this moment


----------



## bettafish15

Oh my gosh, that looks FANTASTIC Alex! So beautiful!


----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning setup! I love when sunlight filters through just enough to make tanks look like you are looking right into a forest stream. 
Makes you just sit there and stare for hours until a cloud covers the light and ruins it. lol


----------



## Waylander

That looks amazing! What types of plants do you have there?


----------



## Alex09

Plants above waterline (rooted in water)
- Pothos
- Peace Lily

Aquatic Plants
- Anubias
- Java ferns
- Crypts
- Hygros
- Wisteria

Hopefully I will be upgrading to a 20 gallon tank soon. Just need to find a stand as I dont trust my dresser. I plan on adding more emmersed plants. Maybe some dumbcane and / or dwarf papyrus.



> Aluyasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning setup! I love when sunlight filters through just enough to make tanks *look like you are looking right into a forest stream*.
> Makes you just sit there and stare for hours until a cloud covers the light and ruins it. lol
Click to expand...

Thats EXACTLY what it seemed like lol.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Alex09
Your tank is amazing looking! :-D



I am back so soon to post more photos of the 2 gallon. I added a sword plant. :-Dand a little piece of anacharis. 










The new boy.


----------



## FroggyGirl

bahamut285 said:


> @Cassandra: Your tank is really lively! I love the cat scooting along the bottom during the first few seconds hahahahaha!
> 
> @FroggyGirl: Thank you! (Also I think your username is cute, XD *not creepy* >_>)
> 
> @Gabba: Your betta is beautiful! <333 Tank is adorable as well ;__; <3
> 
> @Aeriel: I love Goose's tank~ I wish I was allowed to keep this many tanks XD


Thanks! I love my ADFs, I just can't help it. Sometime I will have to post a video of my lil guy singing to me in the "lounge"


----------



## newfiedragon

Since I know someone will make a comment, I just wanted to say that no...she's not staying in this bowl. This is just her current home until I get her tank set up. I thought it looked nice, so I took some pics to post. 
Originally, she was in something smaller, but I hated to see her in it, so I bought her this bowl, which is about half a gallon. I added the castle to give her something to look at and hide in, and since then she's lost her stress stripes (for the most part) and coloured up even more, and she absolutely loves her castle! She sometimes hides in the opening peeking out and swims out to see me when I get close.
And so I give you...the Kingdom of Cassia!


----------



## Lion Mom

What an ADORABLE face!!!!  And that castle is SO cute! Since she likes the castle so much, are you going to move it with her?


----------



## newfiedragon

Lion Mom said:


> What an ADORABLE face!!!!  And that castle is SO cute! Since she likes the castle so much, are you going to move it with her?


I'm not sure. I was thinking of doing that, but the tank that she'll be moved into has a fish in it currently (I'm moving that fish to a bigger tank once I get the bigger tank cleaned up) and it already has a decoration in it that suits it really well. If she doesn't seem to like that decoration, then I'll probably change it all around and put in the castle.

And yes, she does have a very adorable face. You can't see it very well in the pic, but there's a pale stripe in the middle of her chin.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

newfiedragon said:


> Since I know someone will make a comment, I just wanted to say that no...she's not staying in this bowl. This is just her current home until I get her tank set up. I thought it looked nice, so I took some pics to post.
> Originally, she was in something smaller, but I hated to see her in it, so I bought her this bowl, which is about half a gallon. I added the castle to give her something to look at and hide in, and since then she's lost her stress stripes (for the most part) and coloured up even more, and she absolutely loves her castle! She sometimes hides in the opening peeking out and swims out to see me when I get close.
> And so I give you...the Kingdom of Cassia!


She is really pretty! I love her fins...she has little polkadots!:-D


----------



## Sweeda88

She's adorable! I'm sure she'll be so happy once she's in a bigger tanks. She kind of reminds me of my Annabelle.


----------



## Jupiter

Here is my new Eclipse 3 gallon. I love it. 










And here's the new sorority that I set up


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

New themes!!!! my boys tank, the dome(which is 3 gallons), is greek. and my girls tank the bowl (which is 2.5) is lighthouse theme, i drilled holes in top of it for a air stone you just cant see the bubbles. I will be changing themes every once in a while so look for new pics.


----------



## Torat

A photo of the divided tank :}


----------



## gabba

bahamut285 said:


> @Gabba: Your betta is beautiful! <333 Tank is adorable as well ;__; <3


Thank you!


----------



## Fawnleaf

torat! i love your tank! the pots look so pretty!


----------



## phoenix91

I re-arranged Ōji's tank and added his new log which came in the mail today. He's one lucky little guy.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Should I trim the anacharis or leave it long like that?I wish I had better aquascaping skills.:lol:


----------



## Sweeda88

Leave the anacharis long! Your fish will LOVE to lay on top of it!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

I couldn't wait to post Elvis's new home. I only went to the pet store to maybe purchase some plants. They had an amazing new shipment in. AND, the price was buy 3 get one free. Lets just say I wanted more than could fit into a 3 gallon. Elvis, check out your new 10 gallon digs. The before.


----------



## Lion Mom

Sweeda88 said:


> Leave the anacharis long! Your fish will LOVE to lay on top of it!


I agree 100%!!! :-D


----------



## Torat

Fawnleaf said:


> torat! i love your tank! the pots look so pretty!


Thank you :}

I agree with everyone else, leave the anacharis long. It looks like you have corkscrew val in there - mine fails epically in anything but low to moderate light, or "diffused" light between a fine-leafed plant (like cabomba or anacharis).


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Here's the put together new 10 gallon for Elvis. Once it gets more established, I want to add a couple more plants. That's 2 pieces of driftwood, and they make a cool cave for him.


----------



## JackisLost

DoNotDeclaw said:


> Here's the put together new 10 gallon for Elvis. Once it gets more established, I want to add a couple more plants. That's 2 pieces of driftwood, and they make a cool cave for him.


Looks very good! You have a good eye


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Thanks! For years, I've been checking out the aquascapes on the ADA contest site. I've always wanted a planted tank, and Elvis finally gave me a reason to do one. I saw him hanging out in the plants this morning. And that little leaf hammock, he was hanging out on that last night. But he swam off when I got up to the tank.


----------



## youlovegnats

phoenix91 said:


> I re-arranged Ōji's tank and added his new log which came in the mail today. He's one lucky little guy.
> View attachment 26426


OH MY GOD! THAT KNITTED FISH- I MUST HAVE!!! Did you knit it yourself???


----------



## denaliwind

*DoNotDeclaw *- Gorgeous! You really do have a good eye, great job with the set up. I always drool over the ADA pictures. >.<;


----------



## bahamut285

youlovegnats said:


> oh my god! That knitted fish- i must have!!! Did you knit it yourself???


oh my god i didn't even notice, it's so cute <3333


----------



## Jupiter

DoNotDeclaw said:


> Here's the put together new 10 gallon for Elvis. Once it gets more established, I want to add a couple more plants. That's 2 pieces of driftwood, and they make a cool cave for him.


Wow, looks great! I really like the driftwood you chose.


----------



## JackisLost

DoNotDeclaw, can you take another picture? - the bubbles? ;-)


----------



## mitchkin5

That looks awesome!


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love that planted tank! I keep trying to do one but every time it always turns out wrong.  I can't find a good piece of driftwood, or plants.


----------



## PeggyJ

*new pictures*

This is my 55 gal tank. Just put about 14 female fry in there with some rosey barbs, pristella tetras, a pair of algae eaters, an upside down cat, a pleco and an apple snail.

Also a few pics of my fry... I love the pinky face!


----------



## Lion Mom

That tank is AWESOME, Peggy - CONGRATS!!!! And the girls are VERY cute. 

I see you don't have the proper stand for your tank and it is overhanging? Am I seeing that correctly? If so, that is NOT going to work - too much stress on the ends!!! You REALLY need to get the proper sized stand for it ASAP!


----------



## mollyyymo

Littlebittyfish said:


> Should I trim the anacharis or leave it long like that?I wish I had better aquascaping skills.:lol:


Is it even possible for you to have better aquascaping skills? This looks awesome to the maaaaaaax!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Tank with no bubbles and something new. 








What's that peeking out?








I <3 Marimo balls.


----------



## Sweeda88

I want some marimo balls, but they're $7.99 at my PetSmart! Isn't that expensive?


----------



## Betta Fet

New Betta owner here, thought I would show off my new tank....


I too am looking for some marimo balls but I called all the local aquarium supply stores and no one had them (most had no clue what I was talking about)

I tried to get some better shots of Lino (the fish) but they mostly came out blurry.


----------



## Lion Mom

VERY pretty fish, Betta Fet, and I just LOVE the whole Asian decor thing you have going on!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

@Betta Fet, nice tank, but I would get some tall silk plants for your Betta to rest on, and a cave so he can hide. The tank is kind of sparse, and Bettas LOVE places to hide, rest and explore.


----------



## Betta Fet

Thanks. I just had to rescue him from the Dollar Store. Most of his brothers were dead or dieing but he still had some fight in him. Suprising considering he was in half an inch of brown water....

I know I should get something for him to hide in, I just haven't found the right thing yet. He doesn't seem to mind. He is very chill and doesn't seem to stress out easy. I expected him to hide behind the little plant but he is to busy swimming up and down or staring at me to hide.


----------



## Sweeda88

They had Bettas at the DOLLAR STORE?!


----------



## Fawnleaf

that is so cruel!! How dare they???


----------



## Betta Fet

$1.99 Fish + $1.99 1/2 gallon bowl + .99 (very questionable) Betta Pellets (in a prescription bottle with hand written label - lino hates them...)


----------



## Lion Mom

Betta Fet said:


> $1.99 Fish + $1.99 1/2 gallon bowl + .99 (very questionable) Betta Pellets (in a prescription bottle with hand written label - lino hates them...)


Personally, I would spend the $$$$ for a higher quality pellet. Something like New Life Spectrum (my favorite) or Omega One. Whatever you choose, though, make sure the first two ingredients are meat based. 

Good luck with your beautiful guy & tank! :-D


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Sweeda88 said:


> I want some marimo balls, but they're $7.99 at my PetSmart! Isn't that expensive?


I honestly have no idea how much they should be. At my petsmart, they didn't have them labeled, so the guy gave it to me for the plant price of 3.99


----------



## Betta Fet

Lion Mom said:


> Personally, I would spend the $$$$ for a higher quality pellet. Something like New Life Spectrum (my favorite) or Omega One. Whatever you choose, though, make sure the first two ingredients are meat based.
> 
> Good luck with your beautiful guy & tank! :-D


I got him some flakes that he loves and I just today got some blood worms for treats and he went crazy for them.


----------



## Betta Fet

So I went out and got him somewhere to hide but he seem to have zero interest in going in. He did sit outside the entrance for a few min but decided against it.


But he does like to sit on it...


----------



## russalka

The design looks great. The backdrop really ties it together.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Betta Fet, I love the style. It's cute in the first pic, it looks like Buddha is looking up at the Betta.


----------



## Sweeda88

I like it! It might take him a while to try it. They usually take a few days to get used to it.


----------



## mitchkin5

I love that addition to your tank!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Thankyou for the the nice comments on Milo and Oscars tank you all!:-D
Here is Cleos tank..It is quite the cloudy mess at the moment... (added corys and i'm now having another mini cycle thing going on:shock

I like my filter baffle though..Instead of using the sponge or water bottle I have ruber banded some plants around the outtake.:-D


----------



## Narnian

*BettaBet:* Is that a custom backdrop you made and printed off yourself? Please explain!  It is very pretty and I've been wanting to make my own background, but wasn't sure how. Is yours waterproof?


----------



## Betta Fet

Narnian said:


> *BettaBet:* Is that a custom backdrop you made and printed off yourself? Please explain!  It is very pretty and I've been wanting to make my own background, but wasn't sure how. Is yours waterproof?


I think you meant me "Betta Fet" (although I meant to sigh up as Betta Fett, I did not notice my own typo)

Anyways, yeah it was a free desktop wallpaper, I resized it in Photoshop then took it to Office Max for printing. $1.20 to print on 11 x 17 card stock. I could have payed the extra 2 bucks to have it laminated but I was not sure if I liked it yet...so if and when I spill water on it I will just have another one printed and get that one laminated.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Betta Fet said:


> I think you meant me "Betta Fet" (although I meant to sigh up as Betta Fett, I did not notice my own typo)
> 
> Anyways, yeah it was a free desktop wallpaper, I resized it in Photoshop then took it to Office Max for printing. $1.20 to print on 11 x 17 card stock. I could have payed the extra 2 bucks to have it laminated but I was not sure if I liked it yet...so if and when I spill water on it I will just have another one printed and get that one laminated.


That is a really cool idea!:-D


----------



## Lion Mom

Littlebittyfish said:


> That is a really cool idea!:-D


It's a GREAT idea!!! I am usually one for a natural looking tank, but I just LOVE what you have done with the Asian theme! :-D


----------



## ollief9

Percy's tank has seen some drastic changes is the past few weeks, including a completely new substrate and a tank rearrange.

I wish I could get a bigger tank for him but my parents are refusing point-blanc. 4 Gallons is too small!!! :evil:

The new substrate is silica grit, I've added some green cabomba, removed the apple snail and rearranged everything.


----------



## Sweeda88

It looks very nice. Also, 4 gallons is PLENTY! Unless he's a humongous mutant fish, he'll be fine!


----------



## ollief9

:/

It just doesn't seem big enough to me.


----------



## Sweeda88

Don't worry about it. Unless he seems lethargic and unhappy, he's fine. I have my biggest fish in a 3 gallon, and he loves it. It's his own little paradise. He's about 3 inches long, including his tail, so it's the perfect size for him.


----------



## CyerRyn

Here's Sazzer's bowl. I hope to put him in something bigger sometime soon.


----------



## Sweeda88

I like your gravel! I'm sure he'll be ecstatic once he has more room!


----------



## ollief9

You'd better upgrade that tank sharpish. 
That definitely is too small, plus it doesn't have a heater.


----------



## Sweeda88

ollief9 said:


> You'd better upgrade that tank sharpish.
> That definitely is too small, plus it doesn't have a heater.


They already SAID they plan to upgrade to something bigger. Read the whole thing next time, please.


----------



## ollief9

My mistake, sorry to get lippy.


----------



## Sweeda88

You're forgiven. LOL


----------



## ollief9

Good, I was really scared then ._.


----------



## Sweeda88

xD


----------



## CyerRyn

ollief9 said:


> You'd better upgrade that tank sharpish.
> That definitely is too small, plus it doesn't have a heater.


It's 75F in the tank, the temp. is fine for now. Yes I'm aware that it's suggested to have between 76-80F which I'll be fixing soon. I've already had this discussion in another thread. I bought this Betta as a gift for my son and I fell in love with it instead. I'll admit that I didn't really think it through when I bought him, but I can still change it around. He is healthy and a happy little fish so I gotta be doing something right.  I'll post pictures once I get his new tank and hopefully a companion for him if I can find a way to separate a 5gal. tank.


----------



## ollief9

Fair enough. 
Is this little shelf the only place you could put a tank? Only a divided 10 gallon would be a lot better IMO.
However, if a 5 gallon is the only size, then that's fine. 2.5 gallons can work for a betta, but personally I would only put one Betta in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## newfiedragon

Since my other fish died , I've been planning on moving Root Beer into the empty tank, which would give him a little over a gallon more space. After finally getting the tank sanitized and cleaned up, I got it all put together today!!!! So here's a pic of Root Beer's new home, once I put him in there!


----------



## ollief9

Nice, I like the big skull. How about some live plants?


----------



## newfiedragon

I would love to get live plants, but I'm not overly comfortable with live plants right now. I think live plants might be why that tank is suddenly available for Root Beer. I had bought two live plants, one for this tank and one for another betta tank, and in less than a week, both bettas were dead. The only thing that had changed in their tanks were the plants. So...silk plants for now.


----------



## phoenix91

This tank is going to sit where i had Ōji's tank originally. I really liked the look of a tank there but my idiot cats put a stop to that.

I bought this 5 gallon to have as a planted tank with no fish. I know this is the post your betta home thread but i didn't want to start a new thread just to post this pic.

I have to keep telling myself that NO FISH will be in this tank, i don't want a repeat of cat stupidity from my littlest kitty and if it's just plants she'll leave it alone. (i did see the cutest female at petsmart that i had to drag myself away from) So. i know it's bare but i've got 1 amazon sword and have a java fern coming that i ordered online. Plus i have 5 small marimo balls coming, 1 for Ōji's tank, 1 for a half gallon bowl that i plan to give to my mam and the other 3 can go in here for now.








(sorry about the pic if it turns out to be huge)
I do plan on adding some stones and a few more plants when i can find decent ones. i have a few bulbs in there but honestly i don't know if they'll grow or not.


----------



## phoenix91

youlovegnats said:


> OH MY GOD! THAT KNITTED FISH- I MUST HAVE!!! Did you knit it yourself???





bahamut285 said:


> oh my god i didn't even notice, it's so cute <3333


Sorry i just saw these now. Thanks. Yes, i knitted it myself. It was meant for the cats but i think i'll make them a new different one.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Video of the 5.5 gallon divided.

Not the best quality unfortunately..I had to mess with the quality because the file size was huuuge.:lol:


----------



## Gnome507

My fish Shiro's home. Lol you can't see him but he's over on the left by the sword plant 
He blends in with the rocks.


----------



## ollief9

Nice tanks everyone!


----------



## cjayBetta

phoenix91 said:


> Sorry i just saw these now. Thanks. Yes, i knitted it myself. It was meant for the cats but i think i'll make them a new different one.


I would LOVE the pattern for that? Where did you find it?


----------



## Neil D

*10 Gal*

My betta and neons share a ten gallon heated/filtered. You can kind of see the unnamed betta in the center rock, and the neons to the right of it. Pretty good for a 13 year old, huh?;-)


----------



## Cassandra90

Neil that looks huge. I have a ten gallon too. I like the natural look a lot. The only thing I can see is just add some more plants (silk ones).

Good Luck!


----------



## Betta Fet

So I got Lino a Marimo Ball and a fake Bonsi. He loves the tree, sits under it or on it all the time (when he is not searching for the hidden exit he is convinced is on the side wall...). He even built his first bubble nest shortly after I gave it to him.



Also finally caught him using the cave...



I also picked up this (1/2 off clearance plus it matches his motif) but I'm not sure if I want to use it yet. It is kind of big for his tank. Of course he seem to like it from this side of the glass.



Cutie...


----------



## Neil D

*10 Gal*



Cassandra90 said:


> Neil that looks huge. I have a ten gallon too. I like the natural look a lot. The only thing I can see is just add some more plants (silk ones).
> 
> Good Luck!


He sometimes sleeps on the taller "branches"(?) of the plant. I find it quite amusing. I dont know why...


----------



## Cassandra90

Mine mostly sleeps in his pants too.
Here is a photo of my 10 gallon. The water is a bit cloudy due to the water change recently done and I have a water bottle baffling my filter so the current wont be to strong for my betta.


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice tanks, you two!

And Neil, def. look around for a few more plants. The tetras need a moderately planted tank in order to live well and not be stressed. Real or fake work, and the $2 silk plants from petco work really well. I had them when I had tetras and they loved it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here is my tank, ten gallon heated and filtered with weekly water changed (i am due for another one in the next day or so too... nitrates are a touch too close to stress for my tastes) 

In here i have Spot the CT on the left, Twitch the DT in the middle, and Willy the VT on the right. :3


----------



## Neil D

@ PewPewPew

Is java fern/moss easy to care for? Even just floating? Going to the LFS today, hopefully will be able to get some plants.


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Betta Fet, the marimo ball looks perfect with the decor! <3 Marimo Balls.


----------



## Betta Fet

DoNotDeclaw said:


> Betta Fet, the marimo ball looks perfect with the decor! <3 Marimo Balls.


Thanks, I think they are pretty awesome too....just the right amount of weird.

Next I think I want to find a nice rock and tie a Java Fern to it.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I want to get some Marimo balls for my tank, where would you recommend i get them?


----------



## Betta Fet

Cheapest would be to order online (there are a bunch on ebay) but if you have a Petsmart nearby they usually have them in stock.


----------



## BabyFishie202

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/j457/BabyFishie202/?action=view&current=Picture160.jpg

My 10 gallon almost ready for my Betta!!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Betta Fet said:


> Cheapest would be to order online (there are a bunch on ebay) but if you have a Petsmart nearby they usually have them in stock.



Ah! Thanks. :3 Ill check ebay right now. lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ah-ha!! I just got five of them for $9! Yay! I cant wait for them to get here. :3


----------



## Betta Fet

Cool. You would only get one from Petsmart at that price.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

lol, yeah, but they are coming from the UK, so i have no idea when they will get here. The shipping was free though, so yay!


----------



## Pekemom

Alex, your tank is a work of art - just gorgeous!! Great job!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

all of the tanks here are beautiful. :3


----------



## youlovegnats

phoenix91 said:


> Sorry i just saw these now. Thanks. Yes, i knitted it myself. It was meant for the cats but i think i'll make them a new different one.


OH dear god it's so cute!!!    Do you have a pattern that I maybe would be able to use?


----------



## ohstephyy

@ Betta Fet
OHGAWD THAT TANK IS SO CUTE <3333

I was planning on getting Xel one of those fuzzy mossy balls ._______.

I love the look of really zen tanks, they're so fresh.


----------



## luluo

*D'Argo's 10 gallon*










I tried a couple of backgrounds but D'Argo hated them. He prefers the white wall. :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

Looks nice


----------



## BabyFishie202

I love it.
I need to get a Betta Log they are nice.


----------



## russalka

luluo - Very nice.


----------



## Narnian

*luluo:* Beautiful tank...so well aquascaped! I love your gravel as well, but have never seen anything like that before. Where did you get it and what brand is it, out of curiousity?


----------



## luluo

Narnian said:


> *luluo:* Beautiful tank...so well aquascaped! I love your gravel as well, but have never seen anything like that before. Where did you get it and what brand is it, out of curiousity?


Thanks! The substarte is about a 50/50 mix of Red Flourite and onyx gravel. Both were purchased from aquariumguys.com.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

luluo said:


> I tried a couple of backgrounds but D'Argo hated them. He prefers the white wall. :lol:


Looove your tank. It looks so nicely aquascaped.I love how the rocks frame the java fern.:-D


----------



## trono

luluo said:


> I tried a couple of backgrounds but D'Argo hated them. He prefers the white wall. :lol:


I have the same cave thing. Be wary of the plants that are attached to it. My betta tore his fins on them. But the plants can be pulled off very easily.


----------



## luluo

trono said:


> I have the same cave thing. Be wary of the plants that are attached to it. My betta tore his fins on them. But the plants can be pulled off very easily.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll pull them off asap.


----------



## trono

luluo said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'll pull them off asap.


----------



## ollief9

Nice tanks again!


----------



## Siren1974

There are some beautiful tanks in here. I wish I could get the hang of the aquascaping thing. I can't so I have just stuck to one theme, glass. It's taken weeks to find the right gravel so here's my finished tank. Trevor's crystal cavern


----------



## jackals

Siren1974 said:


> There are some beautiful tanks in here. I wish I could get the hang of the aquascaping thing. I can't so I have just stuck to one theme, glass. It's taken weeks to find the right gravel so here's my finished tank. Trevor's crystal cavern




What gravel is that??? I like it a lot. Can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## Siren1974

It gives a lovely effect doesn't it. The label on the bag says Aqua Prime Deco Quartz. I bought mine from ebay. This is a link to their website outside of eBay 

http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/ and ebay store
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aqua-Koi-and-Aquatics?_trksid=p4340.l2563

It comes in different colours too. I'm debating with myself to completely make over my large tank with it now lol


----------



## jackals

Siren1974 said:


> It gives a lovely effect doesn't it. The label on the bag says Aqua Prime Deco Quartz. I bought mine from ebay. This is a link to their website outside of eBay
> 
> http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/ and ebay store
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Aqua-Koi-and-Aquatics?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> It comes in different colours too. I'm debating with myself to completely make over my large tank with it now lol



Thank you so much, it definitely is 1 of the nicest I have seen. I am going to check it out at lunch as I am at work. 

Is it a soft gem like feel to it, almost like the larger color stones/marble things that you can put in the tank, but small and in the shape of gravel?


----------



## Siren1974

Yes, it feels lovely and soft. The texture of normal good quality gravel. I added it this morning so don't know how it will look when it starts to get dark. Hopefully lovely


----------



## CyerRyn

That's a gorgeous tank Siren! I hope to make mine as pretty as the fishy homes I see here. My bowl just seems so basic and boring I really can't wait to get my 10gal here and set up. :3


----------



## jackals

Hey Siren is this what you have:

http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/aquarium-2-4mm-crystal-glass-gravel-250-c.asp

I believe its called *Crystal Glass Gravel* - I believe you put 1 lb for every gallon of water? or 2lbs for ever gallon of water? Does it say on your bag, before I order. I have a 3 gallon tank.

Also, what color did you order?


----------



## Siren1974

jackals said:


> Hey Siren is this what you have:
> 
> http://shop.aquakoiaquatics.com/aquarium-2-4mm-crystal-glass-gravel-250-c.asp
> 
> I believe its called *Crystal Glass Gravel* - I believe you put 1 lb for every gallon of water? or 2lbs for ever gallon of water? Does it say on your bag, before I order. I have a 3 gallon tank.
> 
> Also, what color did you order?


Yep, that's the stuff :-D I ordered a 2 kilo bag and had some left over. My tank is 25cm x 25cm and 15 litres which I believe is around the 4 gallon mark. I know the conversions are a nightmare so hope that info helps.

Oh, think I ordered the blue not the turquiose


----------



## jackals

any chance you can confirm if blue or turquoise? I guess maybe the light makes it more turquoise if you indeed have blue?

And 2kg bag would be fine for my 3g if you have 15litres as its just around 4g! *thank you again!!!


Also, the plants in your tank are they real or silk or plastic? Cause I see they are in a base sitting on the gravel.
*


----------



## Siren1974

Hiya. Sorry for the delay, we popped out for dinner. I've just checked the bag and it's definately blue gravel. The plants are real. I just potted them with a bit of compost into tea light holders!


----------



## blacksheep72

Completely tore down and made-over my 5 gallon MiniBow.


----------



## luluo

Love it Blacksheep.


----------



## mitchkin5

That is really pretty!:-D


----------



## blacksheep72

luluo said:


> Love it Blacksheep.





mitchkin5 said:


> That is really pretty!:-D


Thank you.:-D I'm very happy with the way it turned out and it blends with the room instead of being sort of an eyesore.


----------



## smellsfishie

Here is one of my 10 gallons, waiting, longing, for a betta to inhabit it. It currently has a panda corydora, 3 threadfin rainbows, and an albino bristlenose plecostomus (clasping to the treasure chest in the right rear). My betta of 3 years (and 2 states- traveled from CO to NY with me when I moved) that I adopted from a life in a vase off craigslist passed away about a month ago. If any of you have bettas up for adoption or know of a reputable breeder, please let me know! I am on aquabid daily.

PS the tank looks cloudy because I just did a water change and redecoration. Bottom is black sand and gravel mix. I was going for a simplistic look...


----------



## jesstanner

at blacksheep, your betta is adorable! He is so tiny! I AM IN LOVE! I'm gonna ninja my way over to your house (where-ever you live) and bettanap him! ;D


----------



## jesstanner

Okay, obviously not my set-up...but I thought this was worth sharing on here...definately interesting!
http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/16/keep-your-betta-fish-in-your-sink/

Or this equally interesting one...

http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/21/give-your-betta-fish-his-own-highway/


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I tried the divided 3 way 10 gallon..It didn't go so well...My one guy Batman got big time stressed out and now he is sickly..again..He was originally in the middle section. I have since moved my yellow betta (unnamed:lol into the middle section. and left the one section alone for now..Not sure if I want to get another betta for it or just use it for shrimp and such...:lol:


Here it is right now though:










Never mind the scrapbook paper in the back.:lol: I was looking to see what it would look like back there..I plan on getting something a little different.


----------



## swhitt

jesstanner said:


> Okay, obviously not my set-up...but I thought this was worth sharing on here...definately interesting!
> http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/16/keep-your-betta-fish-in-your-sink/
> 
> Or this equally interesting one...
> 
> http://www.ebetta.com/2007/08/21/give-your-betta-fish-his-own-highway/


Omg that is pretty crazy! I cannot believe that someone created something like that It would definitely be a trip to walk into a bathroom and see a fish tank sink:shock:


----------



## newfiedragon

So I've finally gotten Root Beer into his new home! He seems to be quite happy, and has finally stopped attacking the bubbles coming out of his filter! :lol: So here it is! (Sorry for the slight blurriness!)


----------



## phoenix91

My 5 gallon is gong to house Artemis (VT female) and some ghost shrimp which will be added once it's cycled.

i plan on adding more live plants but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## carzz

Gizmothefreaky: 
Where did you get the dividers for your ten gallon? I had a ten gal like that, but the cat broke it when I was out. No fish were in the tank, thank god....
But I could turn 'Hotel Splenden' on it's side, and place three of these on it, and leave LeRoy in his own tank. He has life-long popeye....


----------



## PewPewPew

Little bitty, have you considered making the sections larger and keeping shrimp on both sides? :3


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> Little bitty, have you considered making the sections larger and keeping shrimp on both sides? :3


I did consider that..Unfortunately I used aquarium sealant to hold my dividers in place..I didn't want to have to remove my fish...and tear down the whole tank to scrape sealant off and then wait another 2-6 days for sealant to dry...:lol:



...I ended up getting another fish while at petco buying a bigger critter keeper for Batman..:lol::-D


----------



## Kaylin

Here's my contribution. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/KaylinSilverfurr/Fishes/Img_0872.jpg
Fishy's home. It's a planted 10 Gallon, with driftwood, an ornament, Assassin Snails and Pond Snails. The Pond Snails were unwelcome hitch-hikers on one of the plants. For plant info; I have Java Moss, Anubias (not sure which variety), and 3 Amazon Sword plants. They've all been given some SeaChem Flourish gravel tabs, and I have a 10W flourescent light for them. 
The Tank filter (an AquaTech 5-15) has been baffled with an algae sponge, and the blue thing on the filter intake is a small peice of OR disposable scrub cap. (I work in a hospital, so these things are free and easy for me to get ahold of).

The tank itself was a Walmart special that I had originally used for my three Goldfish. Once I got them upgraded to a bigger home, I started to refurbish the 10 Gallon in anticipation for Borealis. I had to get a heater and thermometer though, which wasn't a big issue.
The tank is also completely cycled, so I won't have to worry about stressing him too much with the same frequent water changes I do for the Goldfish, nor the Ammonia or Nitrite levels getting too high.

~Kaylin


----------



## Silverfang

that's a lovely looking set up Kaylin, I'm just curious what plant is that up front in the middle?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Kaylin said:


> Here's my contribution.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/KaylinSilverfurr/Fishes/Img_0872.jpg
> Fishy's home. It's a planted 10 Gallon, with driftwood, an ornament, Assassin Snails and Pond Snails. The Pond Snails were unwelcome hitch-hikers on one of the plants. For plant info; I have Java Moss, Anubias (not sure which variety), and 3 Amazon Sword plants. They've all been given some SeaChem Flourish gravel tabs, and I have a 10W flourescent light for them.
> The Tank filter (an AquaTech 5-15) has been baffled with an algae sponge, and the blue thing on the filter intake is a small peice of OR disposable scrub cap. (I work in a hospital, so these things are free and easy for me to get ahold of).
> 
> The tank itself was a Walmart special that I had originally used for my three Goldfish. Once I got them upgraded to a bigger home, I started to refurbish the 10 Gallon in anticipation for Borealis. I had to get a heater and thermometer though, which wasn't a big issue.
> The tank is also completely cycled, so I won't have to worry about stressing him too much with the same frequent water changes I do for the Goldfish, nor the Ammonia or Nitrite levels getting too high.
> 
> ~Kaylin


beautiful tank!


----------



## Kaylin

Littlebittyfish said:


> beautiful tank!


Thanks muchly! I'm always glad when hard work pays off. 

~Kaylin


----------



## DarkMoon17

Thought I'd share my current betta set up.
They are both 10 gallon tanks divided with DIY dividers. I know they aren't partitioned perfectly, but I didn't want to silicon them in place in case I wanted to do something different with the tanks down the rode. Both tanks are heated and filtered. I only use live plants. 
















Thanks for looking!
-DM17


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here is how my tank looks today after my new boy! I should get some silicone... 

Spot Twitch new kid Willy


----------



## luluo

Love it Kaylin.


----------



## carzz

I love the ten gallon tank ideas with dividers. If I were to buy one of the 12$ ten gal. can I add a bubbler thingy, and filter? Or do I have to buy it as the whole tank set up with the bubbler and filter?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

carzz said:


> I love the ten gallon tank ideas with dividers. If I were to buy one of the 12$ ten gal. can I add a bubbler thingy, and filter? Or do I have to buy it as the whole tank set up with the bubbler and filter?


I have just a plain ten gallon that i got bare (no hood or filter) and got the filter and heater separate. ^.^ It works wonderfully, and actually ended up costing me less than the kits, because i dont have the hood. But i am thinking now of getting one to increase the heat in my tank. the heater keeps the water around 75-77, i would like it warmer than that. If you get a better heater though you wont have to worry about a hood. XD I am cheap though and got the $15 heater at walmart.


----------



## ashleyy

tina's five gallon









herbie's 3 gallon









nadador's 3 gallon


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey all, new to the forum, but not to fish keeping. Thought I would share my bettas homes.








This is my female. My fiancee just named her Bloody Mary. She has a 2.5 gallon tank with a Hagen Elite Mini filter. There are Java Fern, Dwarf Baby Tears, Crypto Parva, and some Blyxa. The tank gets dosed every other day with Excel and once a week with Flourish. The light is a 10 watt mini CFL full spectrum light.








This is my male's tank. His name is Gigantopithacus. His tank is a 1 gallon kit tank with power filter and 7 watt incandescent light. It has 5 crypto bulbs growing in it. It gets dosed every other day with Excel and once a week with Flourish.
I do a 70% water change once a week. They get a mixed diet of flake food and blood worms. I will soon be adding mosquito larvae to that menue.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Hey all, new to the forum, but not to fish keeping. Thought I would share my bettas homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my female. My fiancee just named her Bloody Mary. She has a 2.5 gallon tank with a Hagen Elite Mini filter. There are Java Fern, Dwarf Baby Tears, Crypto Parva, and some Blyxa. The tank gets dosed every other day with Excel and once a week with Flourish. The light is a 10 watt mini CFL full spectrum light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my male's tank. His name is Gigantopithacus. His tank is a 1 gallon kit tank with power filter and 7 watt incandescent light. It has 5 crypto bulbs growing in it. It gets dosed every other day with Excel and once a week with Flourish.
> I do a 70% water change once a week. They get a mixed diet of flake food and blood worms. I will soon be adding mosquito larvae to that menue.
> Thanks for looking.



Jealous...:notworthy:

Haha...Your tanks are very nice. I love the baby tears.:-D


----------



## cableguy69846

Littlebittyfish said:


> Jealous...:notworthy:
> 
> Haha...Your tanks are very nice. I love the baby tears.:-D


Thank you. The 1 gallon has been up for almost a year. It just got live plants a few months ago though. And the 2.5 gallon was a nano project that I was doing. It was going to have some shrimp, but I did not like the other tank the female Betta was in, so I put her in there. The 2.5 has been running for about 5 months now. I am waiting for the Baby Tears to really cover the bottom. They are pretty easy to grow. I don't think I will ever use fake plants again.


----------



## PewPewPew

Very, very nice. What a handsome set up, it looks great. More pics as the tears fill in, I hope?


----------



## cableguy69846

PewPewPew said:


> Very, very nice. What a handsome set up, it looks great. More pics as the tears fill in, I hope?


Thank you. And for sure. I will update when they fill in more. I am hoping the Crypto Parva will get a little fuller too, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## mandleighb

Hello! Sort of a newbie here. I've had one betta for about three and a half years... I got him for Christmas when I was 15, and sadly I came home to find him dead the other day. I immediately cleaned the tank and got it ready for a new betta (my room felt way too empty without one), and got a crown tail the next day (Mr. Fishy). The day after that, I acquired a 1.5 gallon hexagonal tank and a ten gallon tank. Needless to say, the past few days have been very fish filled for me 

Mr. Fishy is currently in a 2.5 gallon


















Burrito is currently in a 1.5 gallon


















And just for fun: 2 black mollies (Bean), 2 white mollies (Slim Shady), 2 blue tetras (Violet), and an African Dwarf Frog (Herbert) in the 10 gallon









So, being a beginner, I have a couple of questions (Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask-- I just figured this would be best, since a lot of people seem to go here!) 
1.) Mr. Fishy seems to lay on the big jewels I have at the bottom a lot. He's pretty active, so I don't think he's ill or anything- but I wanted to get other people's input. Should I be worried? I have a heater in the tank and it's at about 75 degrees. I got him three days ago.

2.) Burrito (VT), does the opposite- he's always at the top of the tank and hardly ever moves! I just got him yesterday so I'm not too concerned- I figure he's just adjusting.

3.) Does anyone think I'd be able to put Burrito in my ten gallon? The poor guy just seems a little cramped in the 1.5 gallon- he's pretty big even though I just got him. Let me know what you think  

Thanks for your input, everyone! I only just joined today and I'm already addicted to this site! What a wonderful place for us to all share our love/obsession with Bettas


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

mandleighb said:


> Hello! Sort of a newbie here. I've had one betta for about three and a half years... I got him for Christmas when I was 15, and sadly I came home to find him dead the other day. I immediately cleaned the tank and got it ready for a new betta (my room felt way too empty without one), and got a crown tail the next day (Mr. Fishy). The day after that, I acquired a 1.5 gallon hexagonal tank and a ten gallon tank. Needless to say, the past few days have been very fish filled for me
> 
> Mr. Fishy is currently in a 2.5 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burrito is currently in a 1.5 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun: 2 black mollies (Bean), 2 white mollies (Slim Shady), 2 blue tetras (Violet), and an African Dwarf Frog (Herbert) in the 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, being a beginner, I have a couple of questions (Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask-- I just figured this would be best, since a lot of people seem to go here!)
> 1.) Mr. Fishy seems to lay on the big jewels I have at the bottom a lot. He's pretty active, so I don't think he's ill or anything- but I wanted to get other people's input. Should I be worried? I have a heater in the tank and it's at about 75 degrees. I got him three days ago.
> 
> 2.) Burrito (VT), does the opposite- he's always at the top of the tank and hardly ever moves! I just got him yesterday so I'm not too concerned- I figure he's just adjusting.
> 
> 3.) Does anyone think I'd be able to put Burrito in my ten gallon? The poor guy just seems a little cramped in the 1.5 gallon- he's pretty big even though I just got him. Let me know what you think
> 
> Thanks for your input, everyone! I only just joined today and I'm already addicted to this site! What a wonderful place for us to all share our love/obsession with Bettas


aww, sorry about your other fish, but wow, you sure bounced back fast! lol and with gusto! 

as for your questions:

1) I think he is still adjusting, as long as he is eating and looks healthy he should be fine. But i would try and get the tank a little warmer. 78-80 is ideal.

2) Yeah, he is adjusting. I just got a new boy and he does the same thing. heh.

3) I think he would love the ten gallon, but if you put him in there do not add any other fish, as you will be at your limit as far as bio load. 1.5 gallons is really too small imho, i have all four of my boys in a divided ten gallon, so that they each have about 2.5 gallons, and that is the least ammount i would ever give them. I am actually thinking about getting a second tank and giving each boy five gallons. lol! 

Welocme to the forums!!


----------



## mandleighb

Gizmothefreaky said:


> aww, sorry about your other fish, but wow, you sure bounced back fast! lol and with gusto!
> 
> as for your questions:
> 
> 1) I think he is still adjusting, as long as he is eating and looks healthy he should be fine. But i would try and get the tank a little warmer. 78-80 is ideal.
> 
> 2) Yeah, he is adjusting. I just got a new boy and he does the same thing. heh.
> 
> 3) I think he would love the ten gallon, but if you put him in there do not add any other fish, as you will be at your limit as far as bio load. 1.5 gallons is really too small imho, i have all four of my boys in a divided ten gallon, so that they each have about 2.5 gallons, and that is the least ammount i would ever give them. I am actually thinking about getting a second tank and giving each boy five gallons. lol!
> 
> Welocme to the forums!!


Thank you so much for your help! I'm trying to get the tanks warmer - I just bought the heaters today so I think they're probably still doing their trick! My ten gallon is at about 76 right now.

How should I go about putting Burrito in the ten gallon with the others? I don't want there to be any fighting ...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

mandleighb said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I'm trying to get the tanks warmer - I just bought the heaters today so I think they're probably still doing their trick! My ten gallon is at about 76 right now.
> 
> How should I go about putting Burrito in the ten gallon with the others? I don't want there to be any fighting ...



Well thats great! :3 Glad you got heaters and whatnot. 

Mollies are fairly peaceful from what i have noticed, and will stick to themselves, you may have to keep an eye on the tetras as i have heard they can be a bit nippy to fins, and the frog wont bother anything. I have an ADF as well, and she doesnt bother my betta at all. 

As for introducing him to the tank, i would acclimate him as if you had just gotten him home from the store. Float him for about twenty minutes, and then gradually over an hour pour out some of his water into another cup and add the water from the ten gallon until it is all the new tank water, then he should be safe to be released into the big tank. 

I would get some more plants, preferably silk, or even live, because bettas like to sleep on the leaves of plants. But other than that, you are set to go!! :3


----------



## cableguy69846

mandleighb - 
+1 on the plants. They need a place to hide. Some driftwood or rocks would also do them good. If you are going to put both bettas in the tank, they need plenty of places to hide. You can even use very small planters placed on their side half buried on the gravel to act as caves. As far as them not moving around so much, I would get a heater where you can adjust the heat. Bettas like warmer water. I usually keep mine between 78 and 84 the higher end is during the day and they love it. Also with warmer water comes a lower risk of disease. The mollies would do better in brackish water. They like a little bit of salt in their lives. And live plants would be the way to go. Since I planted my 1 gallon, my betta is very active and always has a nest. He will also hide in the plants and hunt. What are you feeding them? Mine get flake food and frozen/thawed bloodworms on alternating days. You may want to try that. Good luck, and if you need more help, just ask.


----------



## ollief9

I wouldn't put Burrito in the 10 gallon. The Tetras would nip him, especially as their in a small group. IMHO the Mollies need a 20 gallon tank, because they're surprisingly active and can grow pretty big.


----------



## cableguy69846

ollief9 said:


> I wouldn't put Burrito in the 10 gallon. The Tetras would nip him, especially as their in a small group. IMHO the Mollies need a 20 gallon tank, because they're surprisingly active and can grow pretty big.


+1 on the mollies. I think they get about 5" or 6". Not to mention they will breed pretty easily and then you will have fry to contend with as well.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

So general consensus is: More plants and hidy caves, minus the tetras as they are nippy, and think about getting the mollies a bigger tank in the near future. 

If you get the mollies and tetras a new home you can easily split the ten gallon in half and have both bettas with five gallons each. ^.^


----------



## cableguy69846

Gizmothefreaky said:


> So general consensus is: More plants and hidy caves, minus the tetras as they are nippy, and think about getting the mollies a bigger tank in the near future.
> 
> If you get the mollies and tetras a new home you can easily split the ten gallon in half and have both bettas with five gallons each. ^.^


+1. That would be the best way to go.:-D


----------



## smellsfishie

the new diggs 4 my hmpk "Apache"!!



















ahhhhhhh so relaxing


----------



## Gnome507

Lol Smellsfishie that tank is super cute!


----------



## Spanger

Smellsfishie.. Love that tank. Where'd you get the deck chair?


----------



## mitchkin5

That is so awesome..I love this ...its just perfect!


----------



## smellsfishie

HEHE!  I got the deck chair and beach ball from petsmart for like $1.99 each! They have the chairs in blue, red, and a sandy brown color. I purchased the Marimo ball thanks to suggestions in this thread. It's so weird but super cool.


----------



## PonyJumper101

how do you post a post ? like this one , idont know how .


----------



## smellsfishie

Also, one of my favorite things is the fake grass. It's the kewlest fake grass I have found and it's a couple bucks at walmart. The black rocks are from petsmart and so is the white sand and betta hammock.


----------



## smellsfishie

looks like you got it to work, ponyjumper!


----------



## PonyJumper101

lol no like the other one . the actual form posts where you can show people your fish .


----------



## smellsfishie

cableguy69846 said:


> This is my female. My fiancee just named her Bloody Mary. She has a 2.5 gallon tank with a Hagen Elite Mini filter. There are Java Fern, Dwarf Baby Tears, Crypto Parva, and some Blyxa. The tank gets dosed every other day with Excel and once a week with Flourish. The light is a 10 watt mini CFL full spectrum light.


Cableguy, where did you get the light? Is it made specifically for plants? I'm asking because I had baby tears growing on some driftwood of mine, but I don't have plant lights and I let it all die. But it was so pretty! I would like to have it again, (MINUS all the SNAILS it brought into my tanks)... You said it is not hard to grow? The petstore told me it is difficult to keep it alive.


----------



## smellsfishie

PonyJumper101 said:


> lol no like the other one . the actual form posts where you can show people your fish .


Oh haha... I uploaded my pics to photobucket. (You have to have an account) and then they have an option to copy an "image" link and I just copy & paste that into the text box and voila! Photo! :-D Hope that helps.


----------



## Lion Mom

I normally prefer a natural looking tank, but that beach scene is just the CUTEST!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

smellsfishie said:


> Cableguy, where did you get the light? Is it made specifically for plants? I'm asking because I had baby tears growing on some driftwood of mine, but I don't have plant lights and I let it all die. But it was so pretty! I would like to have it again, (MINUS all the SNAILS it brought into my tanks)... You said it is not hard to grow? The petstore told me it is difficult to keep it alive.


I have a 10 watt mini CFL light that I got at Wal-Mart in the pet section. It is the screw in type and I have it in an incandescent hood. When it comes to baby tears, you need to put it in the substrate in clumps. It wont grow on the wood. I dose the tank with Flourish Excel every other day and Flourish once a week. The Excel is artificial carbon for the plants. It is like CO2 for them. I have had mine growing for a few months now. The thing about this plant is that it likes high light and lots of nutrients. If you do it like that, it should take off for you. If you have any more questions, let me know.


----------



## Kaylin

Silverfang said:


> that's a lovely looking set up Kaylin, I'm just curious what plant is that up front in the middle?


 
So sorry for not answering this earlier Silverfang!
The plants in the middle front directly in front of the driftwood are silk versions of Anubias Nana. The Plant middle back on the driftwood is Anubias, though I'm not sure which variety.

~Kaylin


----------



## smellsfishie

Lion Mom said:


> I normally prefer a natural looking tank, but that beach scene is just the CUTEST!!!!


:-D Thank you!!


----------



## smellsfishie

cableguy69846 said:


> I have a 10 watt mini CFL light that I got at Wal-Mart in the pet section. It is the screw in type and I have it in an incandescent hood. When it comes to baby tears, you need to put it in the substrate in clumps. It wont grow on the wood. I dose the tank with Flourish Excel every other day and Flourish once a week. The Excel is artificial carbon for the plants. It is like CO2 for them. I have had mine growing for a few months now. The thing about this plant is that it likes high light and lots of nutrients. If you do it like that, it should take off for you. If you have any more questions, let me know.


OK, thanks. I think I have one of those bulbs in my 5 gallon. I wasn't sure what CFL was but I guess FL stands for flourecent? Hmm... I guess mine died because it was not getting plant nutrients. It was very pretty. Here's a few pics.


----------



## cableguy69846

smellsfishie said:


> OK, thanks. I think I have one of those bulbs in my 5 gallon. I wasn't sure what CFL was but I guess FL stands for flourecent? Hmm... I guess mine died because it was not getting plant nutrients. It was very pretty. Here's a few pics.


CFL = Compact Fluorescent. It is one of those bent up fluorescent bulbs. They give off more bang for the size. I am surprised you got it to grow on the wood like that. I may have to try that out. If you go that route again, I would suggest some ferts maybe some CO2 and good lighting. The normal practice is 3 to 4 watts per gallon. And I would also suggest getting some second opinions as well. I am no plant expert, and I am sure there are more knowledgeable hobbyists out there who may be able to help you more. Just trying to help out where I can. Happy fish keeping.:-D

P.S. Would you be able to give me some specs on that tank? I am curious about what conditions you had that in. I really like the look of it on that driftwood.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is an updated picture of Abacus and Cannibal Johnson's tank:


----------



## smellsfishie

cableguy69846 said:


> Would you be able to give me some specs on that tank? I am curious about what conditions you had that in. I really like the look of it on that driftwood.


Thanks for all your advice! I am no plant expert at all. I bought the driftwood with the baby tears on it already, from a local fish store, and it slowly died in my tank... :/ lol... Oh well. Sorry. I did nothing to save it.


----------



## newfiedragon

Gizmothefreaky said:


> I want to get some Marimo balls for my tank, where would you recommend i get them?





Betta Fet said:


> Cheapest would be to order online (there are a bunch on ebay) but if you have a Petsmart nearby they usually have them in stock.





Gizmothefreaky said:


> Ah-ha!! I just got five of them for $9! Yay! I cant wait for them to get here. :3


Was it the UK company on ebay, Gizmo? I was looking at those too, but I wasn't sure if I'd have to pay more to get them to Canada from the UK. Have you received them yet? If so, did you have to pay anything extra?


----------



## cableguy69846

smellsfishie said:


> Thanks for all your advice! I am no plant expert at all. I bought the driftwood with the baby tears on it already, from a local fish store, and it slowly died in my tank... :/ lol... Oh well. Sorry. I did nothing to save it.


Not your fault. If you would like, I can point you to some planted tank forums to help you out some more.


----------



## Lion Mom

Mac's 5 gal. Hawkeye:


----------



## phoenix91

cableguy69846 said:


> Not your fault. If you would like, I can point you to some planted tank forums to help you out some more.


If you don't mind, could you point me to some planted tank forums?

I finally got the new plants into Artemis's 5 gallon. I really want to remove the plastic plant (on the left) and replace it with a tall live plant but i haven't found anything that takes my fancy yet. Plus, my girl has finally unclamped her fins and has perked up, i think she likes all the new plants.


----------



## cableguy69846

phoenix91 said:


> If you don't mind, could you point me to some planted tank forums?
> 
> I finally got the new plants into Artemis's 5 gallon. I really want to remove the plastic plant (on the left) and replace it with a tall live plant but i haven't found anything that takes my fancy yet. Plus, my girl has finally unclamped her fins and has perked up, i think she likes all the new plants.
> 
> View attachment 27314


No problem. I will send you a PM with the sites in it. And as far as tall plants go, may I suggest a cryptocorn of some sort. There are all shapes, sizes, and colors. You might find something in that group you like.


----------



## small fry

I gave Tony a 5 gallon tank to share with an ADF. Here is a picture of the setup right now;







Unfortunately, I am pretty sure it is about to be infested with Cyanobacteria again. I just can't get rid of that stuff.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Batmans Home...I plan on taking out the gravel and using sand..getting a new heater and a few more plants...also..That cup has got to go eventually...:lol:


----------



## CyerRyn

Sazzer's future new home. (near near near future)
Yes I know it needs more plants am working on it, but I made sure he's got a few places he can hide in the mean time.


----------



## iheartslb

the two tanks we have are essentially the same, with a few differences in decoration. I don't have a heater or a filter, nor do I have live plants, I'm in TX and the tanks stay warm, and I've never had an issue with the health of my fish, knock on wood! I hope to some day move them into a bigger aquarium (divided, of course) and chuck the small tanks! (I have more pictures on my profile, under the albums, of my bettas!)


----------



## lalalaura

I used to have 2 of my bettas in a divided tank but I was worried that one of them was getting too stressed out so I decided it was best to put them in separate tanks. 

About 2 weeks ago I made a better divider and they can't see each other very well through it. Both are calm and healthy and happy! Toothless (HM) is the one on the left and Mauve (CT) is on the right  .

They are in a 5.5 gallon heated and filtered tank  I cut a slit in the filter so I could put the intake on one side and the outtake on the other side (the sponge hanging down is to baffle the water flow). I used plexiglass (I sanded it to make it opaque) for the divider and drilled a lot of little holes so the water could flow through.


----------



## cjayBetta

awwww i want a black betta to name VADER!


----------



## lalalaura

LOL his name used to be Vader!!! But after watching him swim for hours on end he reminded me of Toothless from How To Train Your Dragon so he had name change . I might change it to Dragon though so I'm not copying the movie lol.


----------



## ireland

I couldn't get Silfire to stay still so hes blurred in the picture, but here is his 10 gallon tank.



















Those shots are a few months old, the plants have grew more into a jungle, but Silfire can still get around easily. I made him a cave out of two driftwood, he usually goes in there at night to sleep and comes out in the day time. The best part about his home is the nematodes, small worms that are half an inch, that lives in the substrate. I'm not really sure what the name of the nematode is, but Silfire sure loves to eat them whenever he gets the chance. They're usually lodged in the gravel, but every now and then I see one or two floating about in the water column and they become snacks.


----------



## CyerRyn

This is currently my new set-up. I know I posted in this thread twice in the past with my bowl and again with a future set-up which I changed. My bowl is currently containing a walmart baby crowntail that I decided to rescue from disastrous poo water. It stay's around 75F inside I try to keep it warm by my frequent daily water changes (daily 25%, 100% weekly) plus my apartment stay's pretty warm except at night.










And my 10gal ( I know I posted a pic in another thread, but here's my current *altered* set-up )









Also to clarify with this set up, the divider goes up to the top of the tank, doesn't end at the end of the glass. I have a board set up as a make-shift cover to prevent them from trying to jump over to the other side.


----------



## JenMarie10

My 10 gallon betta sorority. 2 CT 3 VT Females. All artificial plants so far. Plan on adding some real ones in a week or two.


----------



## Gnome507

OMG! JenMarie10 that turtle is too cute ^___^ Lol nice cute setup!!


----------



## JenMarie10

Thank you! =].


----------



## Littlebittyfish

CyerRyn said:


> This is currently my new set-up. I know I posted in this thread twice in the past with my bowl and again with a future set-up which I changed. My bowl is currently containing a walmart baby crowntail that I decided to rescue from disastrous poo water. It stay's around 75F inside I try to keep it warm by my frequent daily water changes (daily 25%, 100% weekly) plus my apartment stay's pretty warm except at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 10gal ( I know I posted a pic in another thread, but here's my current *altered* set-up )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to clarify with this set up, the divider goes up to the top of the tank, doesn't end at the end of the glass. I have a board set up as a make-shift cover to prevent them from trying to jump over to the other side.


Nice!:-D
Have you heard of versa hinged tops? I got one for my divided 10 gallon...It is very nice! It sits right against the divider so there's no way they can jump over to the other sections.


http://www.petco.com/product/107312/Aqueon-Versa-Top-Hinged-Aquarium-Cover.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## CyerRyn

Littlebittyfish said:


> Nice!:-D
> Have you heard of versa hinged tops? I got one for my divided 10 gallon...It is very nice! It sits right against the divider so there's no way they can jump over to the other sections.
> 
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/107312/Aqueon-Versa-Top-Hinged-Aquarium-Cover.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


Thx for the suggestion, I'll have to get one. The wood board seems to be working fine for now. I have a hood for that tank with lights and such but after putting in the divider it won't sit on there anymore. Oh well. :<


----------



## akjadestar

ireland said:


> I couldn't get Silfire to stay still so hes blurred in the picture, but here is his 10 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shots are a few months old, the plants have grew more into a jungle, but Silfire can still get around easily. I made him a cave out of two driftwood, he usually goes in there at night to sleep and comes out in the day time. The best part about his home is the nematodes, small worms that are half an inch, that lives in the substrate. I'm not really sure what the name of the nematode is, but Silfire sure loves to eat them whenever he gets the chance. They're usually lodged in the gravel, but every now and then I see one or two floating about in the water column and they become snacks.



WOW! Very nice! tell me, what kinds of plants do you have in there? And what bulb do you use? the tank looks so good, nice job!


----------



## ireland

akjadestar said:


> WOW! Very nice! tell me, what kinds of plants do you have in there? And what bulb do you use? the tank looks so good, nice job!


Thank you. Actually the plants are the basic low light plants: Water Wisteria, Java Fern, Java Moss, Cryptocoryne Lutea, Anubias, and a marimo moss ball. The light fixture I have is just the standard incandescent kind (two socket for two incandescent bulb), but I replaced the bulbs with two 15watts spiral compact fluorescent. This light setup is very cheap and works great.


----------



## Samsvalleybettas

Hi everyone new on here. This is my betta Ryu's tank, it is a 20 gallon 1/2 filled. Also a picture of him flaring. Sorry they are kind of blurry took them with my phone.


----------



## akjadestar

ireland said:


> Thank you. Actually the plants are the basic low light plants: Water Wisteria, Java Fern, Java Moss, Cryptocoryne Lutea, Anubias, and a marimo moss ball. The light fixture I have is just the standard incandescent kind (two socket for two incandescent bulb), but I replaced the bulbs with two 15watts spiral compact fluorescent. This light setup is very cheap and works great.


Thanks for the advice on the light, I may just try that :-D
SamsValleyBettas, that tank is looking really good!


----------



## Samsvalleybettas

Thanks so much akjadestar


----------



## TheKzv

Pictures of G.'s and Alaude's 10 gallon home :-D

Alaude's side 









G.'s side









The Tank









still deciding what other plant to put in on the G.'s side. It seems too plain
right now. Any suggestions??


----------



## Lion Mom

"still deciding what other plant to put in on the G.'s side. It seems too plain
right now. Any suggestions??"

I use a number of "Tall Anubias (ANUBIAS FRAZERI) in my tanks & just LOVE them!!! They are VERY easy and have the same requirements (or lack of) of any other anubias. And do NOT plant them just like other anubias species!!! 

http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ANUBIAS-FRAZERI-Tall-Anubias-Specie-Frazeri01.htm


----------



## dew

This is priincetons 5 gallon. sorry about the quality. I took it with a web cam. There are 6 dalmation molly fry in there right now. There olnly 2 days old!







And this is the tank princeton is staying in while the molly fry use his.


----------



## JackisLost

My moss is finally taking over my petco rock thing, I like it! My carpet is java moss, my rock decoration is peacock moss. I have another moss I am going to add soon


----------



## Fermin

^^ Looks great!


----------



## doggyhog

I love the little pagoda with the moss on it. Looks so cool!


----------



## JackisLost

doggyhog said:


> I love the little pagoda with the moss on it. Looks so cool!


I had to google what a pagoda is, hahah. Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter

Great tanks cableguy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cableguy69846

Jupiter said:


> Great tanks cableguy! Welcome to the forum!


Thank you. I have been working on them for a while and I am glad to finally see the HC doing the carpet thing I want it to. I am also contemplating doing another one. Not sure yet though. I have a 2 gallon hex tank with a 5 watt light I am thinking of. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## PewPewPew

How did you get the moss to stick? I got some from my bf, which still needs time to recover (heh...was in bad shape ><) but Im new to it.


----------



## PeggyJ

cool! is it hard to grow?


----------



## JackisLost

PewPewPew said:


> How did you get the moss to stick? I got some from my bf, which still needs time to recover (heh...was in bad shape ><) but Im new to it.


The peacock moss doesn't stick by itself, I used string. The moss grew over it pretty thick. The java moss sticks to everything! Even my heater, gravel, driftwood. Getting a java moss carpet seems easy, I didn't think it would stick to gravel!


----------



## PewPewPew

Im hoping mine grows well C:


----------



## JackisLost

PewPewPew said:


> Im hoping mine grows well C:


If you have strong light, it will grow thick! Java moss grows stringy though. I have some peacock moss if you wanna try it  I've been trading mosses with people on a forum near my area. I'm trying to get my hands on many varieties


----------



## sunnydawnie

*Goldie in Picture Aquarium*

Here's a picture of Goldie my orange betta in his picture aquarium.


----------



## JenMarie10

^^Awesome!


----------



## cjayBetta

How many gallons is that aquarium?


----------



## sunnydawnie

2 Gallons. I'm debating on putting some live java moss in it too. Not sure what that would do to the space/ water balance of the tank or if that would complicate keeping the water clean.

This is my first betta so this site has been helpful so far. Any suggestions from experienced betta owners welcome. The store said I didn't need a heater so I was surprised to hear that I needed one per this site. The store also told me to change 50% of the water the first week, then 100% the next. Looks like I should be changing 100% each week ?

Also, I'm so glad I read up on the site --- now I know what all those bubbles are at the top of the tank! I guess he's happy !


----------



## cjayBetta

Thats kewl


----------



## Lion Mom

sunnydawnie, the java moss would not take up much room at all since it is a moss and it would do nothing but good for your water quality. 

Non-filtered 2 gal. tank/bowl would need a 50% and 100% water change a week. 

Yup - heater is needed since they like it on the warm side. Some say 78 minimum, but I have a couple that like it a 77. 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## sunnydawnie

How do you know if your fish "likes" the water temp ?

Also, how do you know it is time to change the water? I've been waiting a week... which apparently is too long.


----------



## Lion Mom

sunnydawnie said:


> How do you know if your fish "likes" the water temp ?
> 
> Also, how do you know it is time to change the water? I've been waiting a week... which apparently is too long.


I know because these two "oddballs" are more active in the "cooler" water. They, for whatever reason, seem to get sluggish at slightly higher temps. Which is the opposite of MOST bettas. :lol:

You don't "know" per se because you can't see ammonia which is deadly. You just get on a schedule - pick a day for his 50% change and then another day for his 100% change. For example - 100% on Saturday and 50% on Wednesday.


----------



## denaliwind

sunnydawnie said:


> How do you know if your fish "likes" the water temp ?
> 
> Also, how do you know it is time to change the water? I've been waiting a week... which apparently is too long.


For water temp, get a thermometer and a heater.  Too cold, their immune systems will shut down, they become sluggish, loose their color, fins clamped... etc. 
For water quality get a testing kit, you can't see ammonia so you couldn't just determine when to change your tank from the looks of the water. Clear water doesn't always equate to good water. ^^ As a general rule 1g-3g 100% every week with a 50% in between, a filter will not change the frequency, but rather the amount of water needed changing.


----------



## sunnydawnie

What ammonia level should the water be ? 

Guess I'll be needing a heater, thermometer, & testing kit.
I can't believe how much money I'm spending on this $6 fish - HA !!!


----------



## Lion Mom

Zero!!!! That is the amt. of ammonia that should be in the water for a healthy fish - ZERO!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

0-.25ppm is acceptable, because you cant always keep it at 0, Lionmom! Anything at or above .5ppm is very dangerous, especially when prolonged, and anthing at or above 1ppm will kill your fish.

You dont really "know"...but a good range is 77-80' ideally, though 77-82 is acceptable. Over 79' tends to promote bacterial growth, so we usually say 78' is perfect!


----------



## Alex09

Actually I think the ammonia SHOULD be at zero if you are doing everything properly. Live plants help tremendously with this of course.


----------



## Spanger

sunnydawnie said:


> Guess I'll be needing a heater, thermometer, & testing kit.
> I can't believe how much money I'm spending on this $6 fish - HA !!!


Amen to that.

$30 tank + filter. 
$25 heater
+ gravel
+ plants
+ more plants because silk is better than plastic for Bettas so I'm told
+about $10 for a syphon for water changes...

+$20 pellets... guess what he doesnt like them
+$20 for some water ager and a few other things

+$10 for blood worms cause he refuses to eat the pellets...

+$50 for a water test kit

+ $3.5 for a snail. 

Hopefully thats all for a while... Plus I figure more fish will be cheaper right - I'm over the basic set up costs, I know what I need more or less and there has to be economies of scale right?

Anyhow, should add a happy snap seeing as this is the place for that.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

pretty fish and nice tank! I love the colors.


----------



## Tisia

ooh, where'd you get that blueish looking plant in the corner Spanger?


----------



## Alex09

My 2.5 gal:


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Alex09 said:


> My 2.5 gal:


 It looks much larger than 2.5..I love it!:-D


----------



## ollief9




----------



## Littlebittyfish

Here is my boring looking 3 gallon critter keeper at the moment..(plan on getting a few more plants)








My phone doesnt take the best photos...


----------



## smellsfishie

Spanger said:


>


Your gravel looks like bubble gum!!!!  How fun!!!!


----------



## smellsfishie

sunnydawnie said:


> Here's a picture of Goldie my orange betta in his picture aquarium.


How do you like the picture aquarium? I am thinking I want to puchase a huge one when I have a house (it will only be 20 gallons, but will take up a lot of the wall as you know)... Curious how easy the system is to maintain, as far as ease of water changes, and feeding etc...


----------



## Samsvalleybettas

Well after much consideration and thought. I have moved Ryu, the 3 ghost shrimp, and mystery snail to a 5g, sterilite tote. I needed more space and he seems to like darker walls, he stresses to much when he can see himself, and he doesn't seem to have that problem in this. I am planning on getting live plants as I get the money and replacing the fake ones, I also what to get some drift wood.
:BIGcool:


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, very nice container!


----------



## Samsvalleybettas

Thanks, he seems to love it and is already blowing a bubble nest.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Re-decorated Blaze's home. I took the sand out and replaced it with some red tan and blue gravel to maybe brng out his color a little bit..anyone knw what sort of coloration he is?


----------



## newarkhiphop

redecortaed the 1.gal , new gravel, new accents, and new 3 end pvc pipe in the middle


----------



## copperarabian

He's a HM king, so once he's a little bigger I'll be moving him from the 2.5 into something bigger. He also still needs a hide


----------



## bettafish15

*My two tanks *

*So, this is my 10g divided for my bettas Blue and Red:*








The screen top is there because Petland didnt sell just hoods for tanks D: 
So we have to use that screen thing, which makes the filter a pain, so we 
covered the places the screen top doesnt cover with Saran Wrap  This 
picture is before the fish were in, and while the cloudiness was going away.

*Spot's 14g!*








This is just after the tank was setup. He loved it  (Spot is my avvie) 

Took alot of frusteration to set up the tanks, because at the time our water 
was coming out green. We figured it was a changing of the seasons thng. xD 
The green has cleared out by now though. The fish didn't mind it  Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Alex09

Both tanks are lovely. Though you should probably cover up the holes on the terra cotta pots. I have heard stories of bettas getting stuck in the holes and dying  And is the 14g all for one betta?


----------



## bettafish15

Alex09 said:


> Both tanks are lovely. Though you should probably cover up the holes on the terra cotta pots. I have heard stories of bettas getting stuck in the holes and dying  And is the 14g all for one betta?


I have gravel covering the back of the smaller pot in the 14g, but in the 10g I'm using bigger pots so I don't need to, I watched each betta get through the holes no problem  Haha yep, the 14g is all for one betta! I was going to add tankmakes once it was cycled, but Spot HATTEESS the filter, so I may never cycle D:


----------



## roypattonphoto

Elvis's new home.... or soon to be that is....










Srry for the size. Can't resize through photobucket on cell phone...


----------



## RockTheRed52

My first betta: Johnnie Walker, in his new home.


----------



## cjayBetta

My husband loves this!


----------



## roypattonphoto

RockTheRed52 said:


> My first betta: Johnnie Walker, in his new home.




hahaha love the name, and Johnnie Walker Red is the best!


----------



## callmeconfused

25 Gallon -soon to be sorority- tank. (This is my first Bettafish/com post...yay!)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

http://youtu.be/mv8xNyCWHtg

Look! A video of my fish tanks!! :3 please leave some comments on my video, tell me what you all think!! ^.^


----------



## JackisLost

roypattonphoto said:


> hahaha love the name, and Johnnie Walker Red is the best!


Red? I like the Blue Lable


----------



## BlueHaven

Autumn's home, I really liked how I set hers up!

The cup and java fern:








The water level looks low, but I took this before fixing it. 
She is in a divided tank with my mystery snail.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Wow I love all the natural plants I'm seeing! <3

Y'all's tanks look great! =]


----------



## CTMongo

far awesome tanks!!..iv only got smal temporary tanks cos im moving in july..bt wen i get good homely tanks ill post up some piccyz


----------



## Fermin

Pierogi's 10g planted tank:


----------



## Lion Mom

That is AWESOME, Fermin!!!! What a LUCKY boy you have!


----------



## Gnome507

Cool tank Fermin! It looks like a jungle in there


----------



## Jupiter

I like it a lot too, BlueHaven! That cup is really cute, it looks great with the Java fern!

Fermin, OMG. If I were a betta your tank would be like heaven.


----------



## BlueHaven

Thanks ^__^

Yea I agree Ferman, that your tank is awesome!
Your betta is probably baffeled as to what all to do, especially if she/he came from a petstore!
Haha
C:


----------



## Spanger

Tisia said:


> ooh, where'd you get that blueish looking plant in the corner Spanger?


Its a "copi coral" Soft Fern Anemom by aqua one. It's rubber-y and Merlin LOVES it. 

I'm in Australia and got it from Petbarn but you should be able to find similar online www.aquaone.com.au


----------



## SillyCone

My tank arrived yesterday, I bought some decos this morning, and here it is:

Also, the filter creates some sort of riffle at the tank, it drives Fillet crazy, hahaha, he tries to win against it sometimes. I'm keeping the filter on 3x a day for 1 hour each, idk if that's a good ammount.

Anyway, here's the tank:

_click for larger!_


----------



## Littlebittyfish

SillyCone said:


> My tank arrived yesterday, I bought some decos this morning, and here it is:
> 
> Also, the filter creates some sort of riffle at the tank, it drives Fillet crazy, hahaha, he tries to win against it sometimes. I'm keeping the filter on 3x a day for 1 hour each, idk if that's a good ammount.
> 
> Anyway, here's the tank:
> 
> _click for larger!_


I love that gravel..I almost got the same kind for my 5 gallon..I might still...:lol:

have you tried to baffle the filter at all? If not I would try to baffle it and leave the filter on..I don't think you will be able to achieve a tank cycle if the filter is turned off for a day and then back on..I use a sponge to baffle my filters...It works and it helps hold beneficial bacteria.Theres a picture of one on page 4 here:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139



Here is my messy mess of a 10 gallon tank at the moment...This is a BEFORE photo...I plan to do some major redecorating this weekend...different substrate...different background...I also have a coconut cave to add in there...I might get some more moss...:hmm:
OH also...I haven't added any new plants into my tank in atleast a month....and yesterday during water change I noticed a different species of snail in my tank...where the heck did they come from!?:lol: I don't have any photos of them yet...I only have my phone camera at the moment..it is no good with close-ups._anyways..._my messy tank...









(nevermind the uprooted sword plant...:lol


----------



## callmeconfused

Awesome tank Fermin, could those be....temple plants I see? I love those.


----------



## SillyCone

Littlebittyfish said:


> I love that gravel..I almost got the same kind for my 5 gallon..I might still...:lol:
> 
> have you tried to baffle the filter at all? If not I would try to baffle it and leave the filter on..I don't think you will be able to achieve a tank cycle if the filter is turned off for a day and then back on..I use a sponge to baffle my filters...It works and it helps hold beneficial bacteria.Theres a picture of one on page 4 here:
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


Oh, I didn't try, no no. I might try later, if I get a bottle or something here .

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## MissKLC

This is Vlad's 5g tank, planted with Hornwort and lloydiela, and a couple really fast growing Aponogeton










And then this is Azathoth's tank, 20g Planted with Java fern, hornwort, Llyodiella, tropica fern, melon sword, Cabomba, Hygrophila, Vilisnara, Oxygen Weed, Cryptocoryne... and... maybe Echinodous










The java fern is currently tied to a piece of driftwood, this will eventually root to the driftwood and grow out of it.

Driftwood Cave


----------



## alixhero

how do i post picture ?


----------



## callmeconfused

I upload to photobucket, then copy the img code into my post.


----------



## BlueHaven

Aah, those are so cool!!


Hornwort is a very sensitive plant!
I have some, and it does well with my CT in his 78 degree water, but it freaks out on me when the water temp changes and such. 

I love that Dragon statue in the second one. 


This post was directed at MissKLC ~!


----------



## Fawnleaf

Wow! your crowntail is SOO lucky!!! 20 gallons all to himself!


----------



## falconboy99

I prefer keeping my tank simpler.


----------



## phoenix91

New 5 g, no fish in there yet as it's cycling. Just added the plants and drift wood, i might change it around a bit but i just wanted to get them in there and see how it all looked. In fact i've already changed it a bit since this photo, the heater was moved so i could see it better and the back piece of driftwood is more angled across the tank with the wisteria tied to it to keep it down.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Beautiful tank phoenix91 .


----------



## phoenix91

Thanks, i can't wait for it to cycle so i can get a new fishy


----------



## BeccaBoo

Here's my divided 10 gallon. Rambo my DT is on the left and Dutch my HM is on the right.










And here is my new 5 gallon that I just started cycling. I can't wait until it's ready!


----------



## alixhero

This is the first time i planted it with decoration ^^







this is the second time , i had a little plant problem , can i post it here to ask ??


----------



## jesstanner

@BeccaBoo Your tanks are amazing!


----------



## BeccaBoo

jesstanner said:


> @BeccaBoo Your tanks are amazing!


Thank you! I love decorating my tanks, it's one of my favorite things about fish keeping. I'm always moving things around and adding things to them, it's a type of creative outlet for me...and it's just fun!:-D


----------



## MissKLC

those are super cute!
I love the marimo's in there!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

WOW!!!  Fermin and Littlebittyfish!!!!

Your tanks look GREAT! They've grown in SO WELL since I first saw them! <3

Great job! =]

Oh! I love your tank Alixhero!  Is that Hornwort or Camboba Green? =]

Nice job with planting Phoenix91 and Miss_KLC! =] I can't wait to see what it looks like in a little while! =]


----------



## alixhero

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> WOW!!!  Fermin and Littlebittyfish!!!!
> 
> Your tanks look GREAT! They've grown in SO WELL since I first saw them! <3
> 
> Great job! =]
> 
> Oh! I love your tank Alixhero!  Is that Hornwort or Camboba Green? =]
> 
> Nice job with planting Phoenix91 and Miss_KLC! =] I can't wait to see what it looks like in a little while! =]


Those are cabomba , they have withish patches right now which I have no idea what it is
even driftwood had those withish stuff ... Really reeeeally needed help about that guys ...


----------



## alixhero

and it appear after I planted the DIY Co2 ( a full bottle 1.5L generator only left 2 inches of space , a 0.8L bottle as a filter and a 3inch height bubble counter )
I'll post the Co2 system ASAP when I reach office tomorow


----------



## wallywestisthebest333

Thanks for the answer! =] i should get some Camboba!

The CO2 system should be outside of your tank..... with the airline taking the CO2 into the tank....

I have no idea what the white stuff might be. Sounds like mold or ich though and that could be a problem. I'd try to research that more and get that fixed ASAP. Maybe starting a thread about it or asking on the Quick Questions Thread might yield some useful insight/answers to your dilema. =]


----------



## DDave

I'm new here and recently decided to get a betta. I've been doing a lot of reading first before getting one and just put together a new 5 gallon tank this past weekend. There's no fish yet because I'm cycling the tank first, but here's what I have so far:


----------



## Fermin

^^Looks like you're off to a great start! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## alixhero

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Thanks for the answer! =] i should get some Camboba!
> 
> The CO2 system should be outside of your tank..... with the airline taking the CO2 into the tank....
> 
> I have no idea what the white stuff might be. Sounds like mold or ich though and that could be a problem. I'd try to research that more and get that fixed ASAP. Maybe starting a thread about it or asking on the Quick Questions Thread might yield some useful insight/answers to your dilema. =]


alright , and thanks very much !!
the Co2 ARE outside the tank and carries Co2 by using the vinyl tubing ^^


----------



## ktrain13

I just got a 10 gallon so I thought I'd share pics. I'm not too great at decorating, but I try 

No fish yet...









Poseidon's side with Mr. Turtle. He's happy as long as the turtle is there 









Aero says "This tank is too big for a small fish like me."


----------



## ollief9

Had an Anacharis explosion over the past few weeks. I don't have the heart to remove it, Percy *loves *swimming in and out of it.
Here are a few pictures (sorry the sand is a bit dirty, that darn snail is a turd machine!)


----------



## callmeconfused

Better pic of the 25


----------



## Pisces78

Not done yet waiting on my heater and also gonna add a few more plants.


----------



## Burd

*Betta Digs at the Burd's House*

I think I'm finally done messing with their tank set ups and adding plants lol.
I have to set up another tank within the next few weeks to house ANOTHER fishy that Blimp is sending me though. Oy vey. 

The boy's lofts.









The girl's shared mansion.


----------



## Jonni

I usually change Barracuda's tank around every water change, but I think I'll keep it like this for a while!


----------



## Alex09

Nice tanks everybody!


----------



## copperarabian

I divided 10 gallons off my 48 for my HM king Betta since he kept gorging on my cichlids food O.O My friends little pleco lives on that side too since my cichlid hates the little guy (my huge pleco is in her aquarium until I can afford a 100+)

He likes exploring in the plants at the bottom, and has a lot of room still. in the pic he's at the very front of the glass flaring.

I stuck that fake fabric plant into the divider at the top so he can sleep in it, which he does lol


----------



## sudharshaninu

Hi Here is my Betta home a 3.2 gallon tank


----------



## Genin

Both of my Bettas live in Cubis tanks. I go for more of the Zen garden approach since I find them to be very relaxing.

Chunkin Jax Blue @ home:









Sajji @ office:


----------



## sudharshaninu

Genin said:


> Both of my Bettas live in Cubis tanks. I go for more of the Zen garden approach since I find them to be very relaxing.


So beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesstanner

Genin said:


> Both of my Bettas live in Cubis tanks. I go for more of the Zen garden approach since I find them to be very relaxing.[/IMG]


These are gorgeous tanks, but do you know how many gallons they are? Also how frequent are the water changes? The rock work is lovely though!


----------



## Genin

Thanks sud and jess. The tank is 1gallon and I do 100% weekly water changes in the form of two 60% water changes per week.


----------



## Jupiter

Burd said:


> I think I'm finally done messing with their tank set ups and adding plants lol.
> I have to set up another tank within the next few weeks to house ANOTHER fishy that Blimp is sending me though. Oy vey.
> 
> The boy's lofts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl's shared mansion.


Love these! Especially the sorority


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Here are my tanks!!

Ten gallon: Thaddeus, Jackie, Casper and Larry
2.5 gallon: Willy
Seven gallon: Twitch and Spot


----------



## Spanger

callmeconfused said:


> Better pic of the 25


WOW. I love this tank!


----------



## Tisia

my other tanks could still use some work, but I'm really liking how Sven's tank looks right now. he hasn't bitten in a few days, so guess he's enjoying it too, lol


----------



## Wyvern

Minor update on my tank. Added the driftwood with a little bit of Java Moss tied to it.


----------



## betta dude

wow those are pretty


----------



## SashimiBetta

Here is my divided 10g, with my two Bettas.


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love the pink coral on the right! where did you get it?


----------



## trono

Made the change from gravel to sand a couple weeks ago, to accommodate my newly acquired pygmy cories.

Before and after pictures attached along with a picture of the cories.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Trono, I am completely jealous of your pygmy cories.:lol: I love them..They are so cute...I bet they love the sand! I want to get some pygmys but no one local will special order any for me..and I feel weird buying them online...:-?
I ended up going with peppered cories..cute little guys.. would love to have pygmys though.:lol: Maybe for my other 10 gallon eventually I will find some pygmys.......Do they eat the same as the other cories? I hear they are a bit more sensitive?


----------



## PewPewPew

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW <3 Those are so cute.

Nice tank, looking good!


----------



## betta dude

i dont have a pictures of my bettas but i will describe them (bamboo bettas)jay jr. the first(blue and red),Sabestian,(red) and jay (blue) (dragon betta
)Trent (green,black):-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish

This is my 3 gallon critter keeper...It has really "grown on me" at first I was like.."really? I am keeping my fish in a carrier?" :lol:..but now it is one of my favorite little "tanks" ...(don't tell anyone though)...:tongue:










I still need to fix it up a little bit...But Flippy Picasso loves it.


----------



## Splendid Veil

Gorgeous Kritter Keeper, love the cave and live plants


----------



## trono

Littlebittyfish said:


> Trono, I am completely jealous of your pygmy cories.:lol: I love them..They are so cute...I bet they love the sand! I want to get some pygmys but no one local will special order any for me..and I feel weird buying them online...:-?
> I ended up going with peppered cories..cute little guys.. would love to have pygmys though.:lol: Maybe for my other 10 gallon eventually I will find some pygmys.......Do they eat the same as the other cories? I hear they are a bit more sensitive?


Well, I've never had other cories, so I can only assume that they do eat the same. I use Omega One sinking shrimp pellets. Not sure how sensitive they are I toss a couple of pellets in before lights out and they're gone by the morning.

They do love the sand.  They're always nosing about in it looking for food.

I love them, they are super cute!


----------



## copperarabian

My king betta in the 15 gallon. all the plants except the little bright green one in the middle are live. I plan on getting more, but I can't buy them all at once XD


----------



## SillyCone

That's the first time set-up, right? Cus I would totally end up meshing that gravel in the end. xDDD!
Awesome tank nevertheless.


----------



## Burd

So I had an extra 5 gallon that Japas will be getting once he arrives... I got to play today. \ʘuʘ/


----------



## sudharshaninu

Burd said:


> So I had an extra 5 gallon that Japas will be getting once he arrives... I got to play today. \ʘuʘ/


so nice


----------



## Erin8D

Hey! I have lots of betta tanks listed in this sidebar thingy x) 
to lazy to post, enjoy if you want!

it took my 3 days to look at every page!


----------



## BettaGirl290

gosh, i wanna get so many plants, but i am afriad pople will look at me weird at the pet store! >.>


----------



## PewPewPew

Just be like...what. What youre getting is just as weird! D:< And run off.

Laughing, whatttt is that plant. I want it. Unless is cabomba/hornwort/real like I think it is. 

I hate that stuff .__. So messy.


----------



## Tikibirds

here is my 5 gallon.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Tikibirds said:


> here is my 5 gallon.


Oh muh gawd puppy with mustache!:lol: <3!

Your betta is pretty.


----------



## caligrrrl

Hi, I'm new to your forum. I love all your fun and unique set ups, especially those of you with beautiful live plants. Mine are artificial b/c I don't have confidence in my ability to grow live ones, and these are very easy to care for! :tongue: My fish really likes the grass.









The tank is a Fluval Spec, 2 gallons. It has a hidden 3 phase filter and a pump behind the back panel. There's room for a heater and thermometer too. 









This pic was with flash and it makes the plants look terrible. In natural light they look really transparent and realistic. It shows my little friend's bright turquoise color though. He likes the little space between the grass and the glass. He also likes his tank mate, a rams horn snail.

I'm in week two of cycling this tank. I'm conditioning the water with aquarium salt, Aquafin cycle, and Aquafin aqua plus. I'm doing 20% water changes almost daily even though the person at the pet store recommended twice a week. I'm kind of paranoid about ich, fungus, fin rot, etc. Wish me luck!


----------



## SashimiBetta

I got my Pink coral looking thing at Petsmart


----------



## callmeconfused

caligrrrl said:


> Hi, I'm new to your forum. I love all your fun and unique set ups, especially those of you with beautiful live plants. Mine are artificial b/c I don't have confidence in my ability to grow live ones, and these are very easy to care for! :tongue: My fish really likes the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tank is a Fluval Spec, 2 gallons. It has a hidden 3 phase filter and a pump behind the back panel. There's room for a heater and thermometer too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was with flash and it makes the plants look terrible. In natural light they look really transparent and realistic. It shows my little friend's bright turquoise color though. He likes the little space between the grass and the glass. He also likes his tank mate, a rams horn snail.
> 
> I'm in week two of cycling this tank. I'm conditioning the water with aquarium salt, Aquafin cycle, and Aquafin aqua plus. I'm doing 20% water changes almost daily even though the person at the pet store recommended twice a week. I'm kind of paranoid about ich, fungus, fin rot, etc. Wish me luck!


1st of all, Love the tank! 

If you want some real plants, anacharis (like the plant you have in the back on the right) is usually really cheap (Like $1-2 for a 5-6 stems) and it will grow as long as it's in water. At least mine always has. I even have some I'm not using sitting in a 3 gallon tank outside in some tap water. It's been there for a month and is green as ever. It does like to get outta control, but you can just cut the top off when it gets too long and replant it or toss it. lol. Marimo balls are cool too, and my bettas think their soft texture makes them great pillows! Just a warning, real plants can be addictive 

Oh, and good luck!


----------



## Karen T

I have been keeping cold water fancy goldfish for years, but have only just started with tropical fish. I currently just have one betta, after not having any succes with mollies and platys! :-( He is in a 30l biob, with heater, filter and decorations. I have been feeding him blood worms and specalised betta food.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Welcome to the forum..He is a beautiful betta!:wave:


----------



## Karen T

:-D Thank you! They are a very pretty breed of fish to have the pleasure of owning and caring for! I'm excited to learn all I can from more experienced owners!


----------



## orphansparrow

here's hoshi's 2 gall. kritter keeper. shortly after this pic., i put in his heater.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

orphansparrow said:


> here's hoshi's 2 gall. kritter keeper. shortly after this pic., i put in his heater.


such a beautiful fish and lovely critter keeper! I am fostering a betta in a 2 gallon critter keeper..He came with just an empty critter keeper and the betta...Having troubles with getting it to look right...I love the black gravel with the lighter stones.It look really nice. I may switch it to a dark gravel.


----------



## caligrrrl

Karen T, that's a pretty biob. Nice job! Lbf, your guy is so beautiful! I love how simple your critterkeeper looks. The rocks and the colors of the plants are perfect. 


Callmeconfused, thanks for the tip and the vote of confidence. I'm debating whether or not to take my tank to work after it cycles. It would fit perfectly on my desk, but I'd also miss having it here. No, no, don't say get 2 tanks! I have enough things to keep me busy already, lol. I plan to look at plants at the petstore tomorrow. For now, I'm just trying to learn which ones are the absolute easiest. The tank comes with a clip on lamp with led bulbs. The original was defective so I'm going back tomorrow to pick up one they ordered as a replacement. I'm interested to see how the tank looks like under light? I hope it looks nice. Geesh, aquariums generate a lot of cordage :/


----------



## Neil D

*Josh's Home*

Here is my ten gallon! I named it the iTank 10G. (Just one fish Josh, In my avatar) in the lower left corner


----------



## callmeconfused

caligrrrl, if you want any info on easy plants, I might be able to help. I can only help you with the ones I've had. I am very low tech. With the exception of the eco-complete gravel, I don't fertilize. And considering this gravel has been rinsed and moved a few times, I figure it's probably inert by now. 

Here are the 25 and the 2.5. Sorry about the pic quality, the new camera doesn't like to focus on the tanks.
















Edit: I forgot to mention, I'm not the best aquascaper. My tanks tend to look like explosions! lol


----------



## Sweeda88

Neil D said:


> Here is my ten gallon! I named it the iTank 10G. (Just one fish Josh, In my avatar) in the lower left corner


I don't see a picture.


----------



## Neil D

Awww poop!!! I will try to get it up within the hour sorry 'bout that

EDIT: here we go! Alright I named it the iTank 10G and Josh is in the lower left hand corner resting 
and the second pic is Josh in a "bowl" I took a dry erase marker and drew on the outside. It worked and I erased it later haha dont worry about the glue, it was there for 30 seconds.


----------



## smellsfishie

I love yoshis critter keeper and multi colored rocks! Where did you get the rocks?


----------



## ollief9

Set this beauty up today. (Don't worry! It's an upgrade from the old tank! The old filter is being used so it is cycled!)
Could someone be kind enough to tell me what EXACT species of plant I have? I forgot! lol

























































Any Thoughts?


----------



## sunnydawnie

smellsfishie said:


> How do you like the picture aquarium? I am thinking I want to puchase a huge one when I have a house (it will only be 20 gallons, but will take up a lot of the wall as you know)... Curious how easy the system is to maintain, as far as ease of water changes, and feeding etc...


I absolutely love it as far as looks. But the drawbacks are you have to reach down and get everything out to clean it and then when putting the water back in I keep getting the wall wet because the opening at the top is so thin. My background scene is getting wet and starting to darken. I don't think I can change the background because this thing is now permanently affixed to the wall.


----------



## rainybutterfly

Ollie.. I LOVE your tank!


----------



## sunnydawnie

I love the black and white tank theme. Very contemporary.


----------



## sunnydawnie

Beckaboo your 10g tank looks so homey ! I want to move right in - how pretty !


----------



## bahamut285

@orphansparrow: I love your betta and those pictures! How do you get the lighting so nice? @[email protected] you using a DSLR? This makes me want to consider buying one now, lol


----------



## orphansparrow

smellsfishie said:


> I love yoshis critter keeper and multi colored rocks! Where did you get the rocks?


are you talking to me? of so, the rocks in hoshi's tank come from a collection i have. i used to live near the ocean, and i collected these a few years back. sadly, i had to take them out yesterday when i noticed the ph is a lot higher than usual. i'm going to quarantine the rocks and see if that is what is causing the higher ph. ^_^



bahamut285 said:


> @orphansparrow: I love your betta and those pictures! How do you get the lighting so nice? @[email protected] you using a DSLR? This makes me want to consider buying one now, lol


thank you so much! i just put my desk lamp over his tank. he doesn't have a light for his tank. and yes, i used a dslr. it's a nikon d40. i got mine used, slightly broken, and cheap off of ebay. it doesn't take photos at all sometimes, but when it does, i am happy with how they turn out. thank you. ^_^


----------



## BeccaBoo

sunnydawnie said:


> Beckaboo your 10g tank looks so homey ! I want to move right in - how pretty !


Thank you! I don't think either of my boys would let you move in. My DeT ate his ghost shrimp roomate and my HM bites at my hand every time I have to put in the tank to fix something. As far as they're concerned, if it's in their part of the tank it's food. So I wouldn't recommend moving in unless you want to become a betta snack!:lol:


----------



## Tisia

ollief9 said:


> Could someone be kind enough to tell me what EXACT species of plant I have? I forgot! lol


maybe a cryptocoryne wendtii green?


----------



## Tikibirds

Newly aquired 3 gallon kritter keeper


----------



## ilovebunnies

Green cabomba is one of your plants.


----------



## ollief9

Thanks! I knew the two bigger-leaved plants were some sort of crypt, but the taller, feathered plants I was debating over whether it was Hornwort or Green cabomba.


----------



## smellsfishie

Bahah! Sorry orphan, I meant hoshi.


----------



## PewPewPew

For The cabomba, keep the tank under 78, or itll throw a fit and melt, ha!


----------



## ollief9

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I am pretty happy with my 3 gallon critter keeper! It is coming along nicely I think...:lol:
I would like to get a little filter and a few more plant for it eventually...Maybe some moss.

I am also proud of my little Flippy Picasso ...He hasn't bit his tail in at least a week now!


----------



## SillyCone

Hehe, I love your home-made cave done with the same grave you use in your aquarium, looks so good !

Also, I didn't know you could put the heater sideways, I've heard they work better upright (?). But lovely setup nevertheless, love it and how it matches with Picasso =]


----------



## Littlebittyfish

SillyCone said:


> Hehe, I love your home-made cave done with the same grave you use in your aquarium, looks so good !
> 
> Also, I didn't know you could put the heater sideways, I've heard they work better upright (?). But lovely setup nevertheless, love it and how it matches with Picasso =]


Thankyou!:-D The instructions that came with that heater said it was ok horizontal or vertical. I will be moving it to be vertical once I get a filter in there for circulation though...


----------



## Wyvern

It really doesnt matter. My brother keeps his horizontal so its hidden behind his driftwood. I keep mine vertical so that both sides of the tank looks equal.


----------



## HestonFan23

This is my 2.5 gallon tank with Steve hiding behind the plants.


----------



## Neil D

OMG!!!! The plastic plants with the pinkish roots, I have the same one!!!! LOL!!! Its not in my betta tank cos im scared itll rip his fins...What heater is that?


----------



## HestonFan23

It is a 2-15 gallon tetra heater. That plant does not bother Steve. I am planning on getting real plants.


----------



## Neil D

Cool. Not saying it would bother him, I'm just paranoid MY BETTA MADE ANOTHER BUBBLE NEST!!!!!! TWICE THE SIZE OF HIS VERY FIRST ONE! Sorry, I'm just so proud! *wipes tear*


----------



## N03113

So, I have a 1 gallon tank at my desk at work with a male Blue Halfmoon Betta. Originally I got White Ribbon plants and the filtration was an under gravel air stone thing, didn't like it and I found that the White Ribbon is not a submersible plant and would have drowned. Took those out, tried the betta bulbs, those didn't really work as I had hoped. I took them out and placed them in a separate container with some root tab fertilizer to see if I can get them to grow any. Recently put Amazon Sword in. Changed the filter to an air powered "powerhead" with a carbon filter. The pump I have is able to vary the amount of air flow. I have it set low enough to move the water through the filter without causing surface flow or too much movement in the water column.


----------



## sunnydawnie

I totally love the alligator skull. Very cool.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Littlebittyfish said:


> I am pretty happy with my 3 gallon critter keeper! It is coming along nicely I think...:lol:
> I would like to get a little filter and a few more plant for it eventually...Maybe some moss.


I really like the way you put one of your plants in a glass jar filled with rock! That's a great idea!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

HestonFan23 said:


> This is my 2.5 gallon tank with Steve hiding behind the plants.


I like your fish only pot! Did you make & paint that yourself?


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Karen T said:


> I have been keeping cold water fancy goldfish for years, but have only just started with tropical fish. I currently just have one betta, after not having any succes with mollies and platys! :-( He is in a 30l biob, with heater, filter and decorations. I have been feeding him blood worms and specalised betta food.


Very pretty set-up, Karen. I also have a few goldfish.... 3 fantails & a lionhead. They're all juveniles, the largest about 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## dazzlejazzle12

This is my betta Rod's tank


----------



## SillyCone

hahahah that's so cute, I love Patrick's face xD!

And lol! Just now I saw that the blackish blue on the photo was your betta! is it like pure black? Lovely betta!


----------



## Neil D

dazzlejazzle12 said:


> View attachment 29572
> This is my betta Rod's tank


Im sure when hes trying to sleep the patrick probably scares him at nigh


----------



## dazzlejazzle12

SillyCone said:


> hahahah that's so cute, I love Patrick's face xD!
> 
> And lol! Just now I saw that the blackish blue on the photo was your betta! is it like pure black? Lovely betta!


He's actually the about the colour of the rocks. Solid blue halfmoon. Weird lighting lol. He's in a shadow of the filter so it looks like he's black.


----------



## smellsfishie

HAHA @ Patricks face!


----------



## lawljasmine

This is my first betta, this site totally inspired me to get one! I was a little worried at first (because i bought him from walmart) and he would just lay at the bottom of his cup in the store. But once I took him home and transferred him into his 5 gal tank (that i had set up a week before i bought him), he became super active. So active that I could only get one picture of him once he took a break and lounged on his mini sword plant


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

lawljasmine said:


> This is my first betta, this site totally inspired me to get one! I was a little worried at first (because i bought him from walmart) and he would just lay at the bottom of his cup in the store. But once I took him home and transferred him into his 5 gal tank (that i had set up a week before i bought him), he became super active. So active that I could only get one picture of him once he took a break and lounged on his mini sword plant


Very pretty! I'm sure your fish is swimming around gleefully singing I-Love-My-New-Home songs! (oh, c'mon... you know, think back to when you were like 3 years old and sang your little made-up songs!) lol (admit it everyone! You did that! I KNOW Í'm not the only one who did that.... am I?) :shock:


----------



## Littlebittyfish

lawljasmine said:


> This is my first betta, this site totally inspired me to get one! I was a little worried at first (because i bought him from walmart) and he would just lay at the bottom of his cup in the store. But once I took him home and transferred him into his 5 gal tank (that i had set up a week before i bought him), he became super active. So active that I could only get one picture of him once he took a break and lounged on his mini sword plant


What a lucky little betta he has a beautiful tank! He is so pretty! Welcome to the forum.:wave:
Where did you get the rock/driftwood looking thing?


----------



## smellsfishie

My fiances birthday present in his temp home- this is "FUEGO"! 








Gotta love the teddy bear background....








We added more water last night, but no pics yet. Once my fiance is settled in his new apartment, Fuego will be moving to a new home too.


----------



## Neil D

Haha both those fish are awesome!


----------



## sunnydawnie

Just got Jewel yesterday - any ideas for her ? Right now I just have her in a 1G bowl - planning full water changes 2x per week until I decide. I'd love to find a 2 gallon bowl and leave her on the counter where she is - or something else fancy so she can stay on the counter. But what type of heater can I get that is small enough for a bowl or other ideas ? 

Goldie is flaring for his new girlfriend  
Don't worry, he's just visiting during a water change. :BIGkissy:


----------



## Sweeda88

You can get a Hydor 25 watt Adjustable heater for a 2 gallon bowl. I love mine! I got it from Big Al's Online. They're Canadian, but they ship to the US.


----------



## sunnydawnie

I need some tank ideas too please !


----------



## sunnydawnie

Sweeda88 said:


> You can get a Hydor 25 watt Adjustable heater for a 2 gallon bowl. I love mine! I got it from Big Al's Online. They're Canadian, but they ship to the US.


Got a website handy ?


----------



## Sweeda88

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Te...eo-Submersible-Heater_9633281_82.html?tc=fish
It's only $13.89, too! Nice price, right?


----------



## sunnydawnie

Sweeda88 said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Te...eo-Submersible-Heater_9633281_82.html?tc=fish
> It's only $13.89, too! Nice price, right?


The price is right. But I was hoping for something smaller since this is a bowl - plus not sure how well the suction cup would stay on a rounded piece of glass. Does anyone make anything small that works well ?


----------



## Sweeda88

You don't have to stick it to the wall. It can lay on the bottom. It's FULLY submersible. Also, anything *made* specifically for bowls isn't adjustable, which is bad.


----------



## Tisia

sunnydawnie said:


> The price is right. But I was hoping for something smaller since this is a bowl - plus not sure how well the suction cup would stay on a rounded piece of glass. Does anyone make anything small that works well ?


if you get a drum bowl you'll have some flat sides. I prefer them since the round can kind of distort your view. I have a couple of these, one in a 2 gallon drum
pic for size reference


----------



## Mybabiesarebettas

the tank that was once full of algae is now clean, had a filter and the babies have moved in!


----------



## PewPewPew

sunnydawnie said:


> I need some tank ideas too please !


Sometimes, Petco has the $1/gallon tank sale, which is NOICE! Look, too, for plastic ones! Theyre nice, too.

Perhaps get a small java fern? That way, its alive, eats some* ammonia (not a great ammonia eater) and looks really nice, and you dont have to worry about hurt fins. Theyre usually $3ish dollars at petsmarts in those little tubes.

I like em! No light or anything special needed, just cant bury it, nbd.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67565 (other plants that are easy peasy)


----------



## sunnydawnie

WOW, that is a stark white betta ! How gorgeous !
How long will it take for the fins to grow back ?


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

@Tisia, I like the lid for your bowl!


----------



## Tisia

lol, ty, it's just a doily I stole from my mom and threaded a piece of yarn through to help hold it on ^_^


----------



## smellsfishie

neat idea!!  I like it too


----------



## newf

http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/11442-524656/zoo-med-aquatic-bettatherm-heater.html

This is the heater I bought for my small tank. It works great, and it is made for small bowls as it has a rounded shape.


----------



## newf

This is Po's tank. He loves to lay on top of the Java Moss ball.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

newf said:


> This is Po's tank. He loves to lay on top of the Java Moss ball.


Nice tank! That looks more like peacock moss to me, but I can't be sure...:|
I love it though!:-D I wish I could find nice moss here.

http://www.aquamoss.net/


----------



## newf

Littlebittyfish, I bought it from Petco months ago, and they said it was a java moss ball. It was nice and round and small. Then it grew wild..lol The ping pong ball is still in there somewhere..lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish

newf said:


> Littlebittyfish, I bought it from Petco months ago, and they said it was a java moss ball. It was nice and round and small. Then it grew wild..lol The ping pong ball is still in there somewhere..lol


It came with a ping pong?? That is silly...haha 
I bought java moss online from two different places...One showed up looking like java moss and the other is a mystery moss...:lol:... Now that it is growing out though I think it may be some sort of flame or stringy moss...:dunno: It is definitely neat though! haha


----------



## lawljasmine

Littlebittyfish said:


> What a lucky little betta he has a beautiful tank! He is so pretty! Welcome to the forum.:wave:
> Where did you get the rock/driftwood looking thing?



Thank you! I bought the faux driftwood from my local petsmart


----------



## sunnydawnie

newf said:


> http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/11442-524656/zoo-med-aquatic-bettatherm-heater.html
> 
> This is the heater I bought for my small tank. It works great, and it is made for small bowls as it has a rounded shape.


I just saw this heater yesterday at PetSmart but was afraid to get it, because I think I read in another post somewhere that this round heater (Zoo Med) cooked their fish. I guess I could try it and keep an eye on the temp to see if it works.


----------



## Lion Mom

Tisia said:


> if you get a drum bowl you'll have some flat sides. I prefer them since the round can kind of distort your view. I have a couple of these, one in a 2 gallon drum
> pic for size reference


Hey, I do the same thing with the two 2 gal. drum bowls I have in the living room except my doilies are dark green. We have hardwood floors with a dark green rug so it all works!!! :-D


----------



## Splendid Veil

heres what mine is looking like now.


----------



## PewPewPew

From a bit ago, its more lush now. Goodness I wish I had cO2 T^T <3 <3

Ds2009 has a lot of my plants, too, the stinker  (Normally this is a divided tank, hence the strange line of wisteria that would normally cover the mesh)










I swear, he KNOWS hes photobombing me. Jerk.










..I think he likes it @[email protected] Like 1+ inches thick..


----------



## rhiannon5015

New here. Just getting my ten gallon started. Walter, as my husband named him, was just transferred from a 2 gal, tall vase into this. He has been swimming around like crazy! Seems to have made the transfer safely.


----------



## Neil D

^remeber to cycle the tank!


----------



## bahamut285

How easy is it to get new-er light fixtures? The tank that I have Lin in right now is probably close to 6 years old, and it only comes with a horrendously weak incandescent. I can't buy them anymore so I have to use a 7 watt microwave bulb >_>...I don't bother plugging it in (it's attached to the lid).

I was just curious as to how easily I could change to maybe LEDs or at least fluorescent, but the lid is maybe...7"x"4"x3" (LxWxH), so I don't have a lot of space....

The brighter lights just makes the tank look sooo much better :C...mine is always dim, old and gloomy looking, XD


----------



## kathstew

Here is my 10 gallon sorority. This is when I first set it up, it now has a few real plants in it. And a new cave.








This is Spazz's tank. Its 2 gallons. 








And this is Femur and Chuckie Sue's divided 5.5 tank.


----------



## rhiannon5015

We are doing a fish-in cycle. Probably picking up more live plants today!


----------



## Nebula

Here is Mowgli in his 2.5 gallon tank:


----------



## Neil D

^love him and his tank!


----------



## rhiannon5015

Newest pic of tank. Just added some new plants! Just getting started, hopefully things "look" good so far.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Rhiannon, your tank looks fantastic! What are the plants you have?


----------



## rhiannon5015

Some amazon swords and an anubias. We just put the swords in today.


----------



## PewPewPew

bahamut285 said:


> How easy is it to get new-er light fixtures? The tank that I have Lin in right now is probably close to 6 years old, and it only comes with a horrendously weak incandescent. I can't buy them anymore so I have to use a 7 watt microwave bulb >_>...I don't bother plugging it in (it's attached to the lid).
> 
> I was just curious as to how easily I could change to maybe LEDs or at least fluorescent, but the lid is maybe...7"x"4"x3" (LxWxH), so I don't have a lot of space....
> 
> The brighter lights just makes the tank look sooo much better :C...mine is always dim, old and gloomy looking, XD


LED lights work, but IMO are really expensive and needlessly so! DX For the same punch of a CFL, you pay like twice as much :C BOOO.
Im not 100% sure what youre asking, butttt...It sounds like you need tubular lights? I use a cheap florescent bulb from Lights of America ($5 at omgomg WALMARTTT), those are the shiny bright lights! I love em. Its 6500K, which is great, and only 10w, so it fits in a lot of low-watt sources.

Have you also considered using a CFL or something in a light, like one of those cheap desk lights that bend, and aiming it into the tank either from above or on the side? I used to do that, worked well!


Oh, and noice tanks, guys.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

PewPewPew said:


> Have you also considered using a CFL or something in a light, like one of those cheap desk lights that bend, and aiming it into the tank either from above or on the side? I used to do that, worked well!


 
bahamut, This is what I've done for Leroy's tank. Just used a desk lamp with an 8W, 6500 K, mini spiral fluorescent bulb. I put the desk lamp on top of the glass lid and bent the lamp so that the bulb was very near to the lid. Not a very "professional" look, but my plants in the tank are doing well (sorry you can't really see the lamp much, but can just see it on top at the left):


----------



## PewPewPew

^Yep! It works!


----------



## sunnydawnie

Here's Goldie's re-decorated tank. I may take the house out though, not sure I like it and he hasn't shown any interest in it.


----------



## rhiannon5015

Wow, that looks awesome! You must have some crazy strong mounts!


----------



## rhiannon5015

LeroyTheBetta said:


> bahamut, This is what I've done for Leroy's tank. Just used a desk lamp with an 8W, 6500 K, mini spiral fluorescent bulb. I put the desk lamp on top of the glass lid and bent the lamp so that the bulb was very near to the lid. Not a very "professional" look, but my plants in the tank are doing well (sorry you can't really see the lamp much, but can just see it on top at the left):


I love how completly natural this looks!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

rhiannon5015 said:


> I love how completly natural this looks!


Thanks, although I sometimes think it's a bit boring compared to many of the really colourful ones I've seen. Although, I can't really get into that very colourful stuff..... doesn't seem.......... "natural"! lol

Oh, I do have a small ceramic doghouse in there now.... now THAT'S natural, huh! lol And he does like to sleep in there.


----------



## rhiannon5015

I would love for my tank to look that lush one day! I'd be a very proud tank owner if I were you.

Love the dog house actually. Very cute!


----------



## sunnydawnie

rhiannon5015 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! You must have some crazy strong mounts!


We have it nailed into 2 studs.


----------



## rhiannon5015

sunnydawnie said:


> We have it nailed into 2 studs.


How big is the tank? Lovely, by the way!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

rhiannon5015 said:


> I would love for my tank to look that lush one day! I'd be a very proud tank owner if I were you.


:-D Thanks again!


----------



## sunnydawnie

rhiannon5015 said:


> How big is the tank? Lovely, by the way!


Thanks - it's 2G.


----------



## rhiannon5015

Oh, wow. You've made it appear much larger. Lol, I was thinking that somehow you'd managed to mount a TEN GALLON tank to the WALL. Too funny!


----------



## sunnydawnie

LeroyTheBetta said:


> Oh, I do have a small ceramic doghouse in there now.... now THAT'S natural, huh! lol And he does like to sleep in there.


OMG - I LOVE that doghouse ! I keep saying Goldie acts like a dogfish. Where did you get it ?


----------



## sunnydawnie

rhiannon5015 said:


> Oh, wow. You've made it appear much larger. Lol, I was thinking that somehow you'd managed to mount a TEN GALLON tank to the WALL. Too funny!


Yeah, well I don't think my walls are THAT strong - LOL

You can see how it looks at night in my profile pic with my old decorations.


----------



## PewPewPew

Leroy, I might not keep that in there! D: Its SUPERRRR cute, but ceramics like that are usually left painted but unsealed, which isnt good in constant submersion!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

PewPewPew said:


> Leroy, I might not keep that in there! D: Its SUPERRRR cute, but ceramics like that are usually left painted but unsealed, which isnt good in constant submersion!


Pew, is there a way to tell if it's sealed? I'm not a very crafty artsy-fartsy person, so I don't know how to tell. It's glossy, but I know that probably doesn't mean anything other than it's glossy. lol

Oh, and I got it from a second-hand shop.


----------



## PewPewPew

I dunno, even if it were sealed, I question it! I worry, too, about its quality- even if sealed, if used with a cruddy gloss coat, it may leech :c

I cant tell nor really say if its sealed, but I do seriously suggest maybe not having it in there, just out of nervousness :c


----------



## Wyvern

Im busy currently rescaping my goldies home and as soon as Im happy with the plants (99% happy just waiting on a few more items like hairgrass, glosso and corkscrew vallis) I will be taking my goldies out and they will be rehomed via my LFS. We have already started the search for some beautiful females, locally, so that I can put them in once the goldies are gone. My plan is to remove the goldies, do a water change, let the tank run for a week with a new heater in it, then pick up the girls.


----------



## Rell30

Would any of you be able to tell me the best tank mates for a betta fish?? bcuz i am really interested in expanding my fish tank


----------



## Lion Mom

Wyvern, if you let it run for a week with no fish won't it lose the cycle?


----------



## Wyvern

Lion Mom nope it wont, its an established tank and im just taking the fish out not the filter medium and gravel. Im just doing it for the off chance that my supplier wont get the girls I want on time, so im giving it a week. If I havent gotten the girls by then, my one boy will be living in it for a bit. 

The other reason is I want to do a good gravel vac before adding new fish, goldies are horrible piggies and messy, so I want to make triple sure I get all the gunk out.


----------



## PewPewPew

The bacteria wont have noms, though D:

And Rell, please try making a thread in "*Compatibility*" for better answers tot hat question, this is a place to post photos of your fish tanks!

While making the thread, please tell us how big the tank is, if you have live plants, if its filtered, how often the water changes are, and if the betta is the only inhabitant thus far.


----------



## Rell30

Well if u didnt notice im new to the site, so could you help me out by tellin me how to create my own thread please??


----------



## PewPewPew

I am aware that you're new, yes. However, it's not my job nor apparently obvious that you dont know how to use forums/create your own thread, so please dont be rude.

You go into the "compatibility" section:
http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=102

A little ways down from the top on the left, there is a blue button with a Plus (+) sigh that says "New Thread". Click it, and you will begin to create a new thread. Assign it a title (One that tells what the issue is), like "Tankmates for a (what ever sized tank you have)?", and then ask your question, with the above for details for the best responses.

Submit it, and you're finished. You can check if someone has replied in your "User CP (control panel)".

As a heads up, 2.5 gallons is the minimum for tank mates, and then, only a snail is recommended. Good luck with your thread.


----------



## Wyvern

Pewpewpew - consider it like a fishless cycle, Ill be adding little bits of crushed food to keep it going.

Ive done it this way before and found I have less hassles with new fish.


----------



## Rell30

Thank you for the help nd I wasnt bein rude. You would kno if I was...Anyway thanx again!!!


----------



## sunnydawnie

Welcome to the forum Rell30. This site is very helpful, just have to ask the right folks. Good luck in with your betta !


----------



## Rell30

sunnydawnie said:


> Welcome to the forum Rell30. This site is very helpful, just have to ask the right folks. Good luck in with your betta !


----------



## bahamut285

@P3 and Leroy: Thanks for your input!

Sadly I can't just get a new bulb because the lid only accepts 7w bulbs =.= and it also has a plastic casing on it (like a night light) to protect it from water, so I can't really just ram a new bulb in there that doesn't fit in the casing.

My desk lamp IS a halogen with UV protected glass (no tanning for me, lol) so I could use that but the lid is solid black... I don't want to take it off because then I'd have to lower the water level for safety and the tank is barely over 2.5 gal >_<...

Maybe if I can somehow find something to cover the top...*ponder*


EDIT: Also oh god I LOVE that little doghouse thing XDDD


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

bahamut285 said:


> Also oh god I LOVE that little doghouse thing XDDD


:-D thanks!


----------



## Nodmas113

Just Upgraded my buddy from a 1.5 to a 5 gal. tank! Its perfect.


----------



## Murka

*!*

Where did you get that floating log thing? It's so awesome! What's it made of?


----------



## Nodmas113

I got it from petsmart.. and i have no clue what it is made of.. its really light and feels like the log itself is hollow which may be why it floats.. I suctioned it to the tank myself with some fishing line and a sucker that i pulled off of a toy i found.... but if you have a filter it can push it around and cause it to clank.. I was not having any of that! I have caught him in it a few times already and i just put it in today. I thought it was cooler than the leaf hammock that i have seen. But its Zoo Med floating betta log. its nifty


----------



## windfire

*Ares 70L*

hey so this is Ares my veiltails home. along with some whiterclouds and khuli loaches. its double filtered in case of over stocking ;-).


----------



## PewPewPew

White cloud minnows? :O Those need cooler temps than the other two should live in!


----------



## windfire

Although the normal temperature range of the species in the wild is 18–26 °C (64–72 °F), it can survive water temperatures down to 5°C (41°F). (wikipedia) i did extensive research and the general consensus was that they can live in the range i keep my tank at , 25'C, as the moss needs slightly cooler temps to thrive as well. everyone is healthy active and the clouds are all doing well and have good bright colour. i never buy a fish without doing research on it first, i was duped into buying a pleco for a 20L tank once and had to buy a 1,2m tank to accomodate him and will not be caught the same way again.


----------



## PewPewPew

You keep it in the 72-75 range?


----------



## windfire

25'C yes as i said in my previous post


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Nice tanks, nodmas & windfire! Windfire, you're betta avatar is very similar in colour to my betta, Leroy. Especially the irridescent blue on the dorsal, streaking through the tail, and a bit on the body. 

I've also been checking up on white clouds as I have narrowed down a couple different fish to put with my goldfish. Think I'll be going with them. Hopefully, by the time the goldfish would be big enough to eat them (quite a while yet as they're still only 1 1/2 to 2 inches) they'll be used to the white clouds and leave them alone.


----------



## Neil D

Umm..._wild_ Bettas can live in that range. Domestic Bettas are weaker and have larger, more cumbersome fins. Not to mention other stuff such as smaller mouths. That's like comparing a wolf to a poodle. A poodle would die in the wild, it needs special care. Sorry for the lecture, but you know....;-)


----------



## newfiedragon

I've finally got Cassia's 1.5g tank set up with her plants and castle! I baffled the filter, hopefully it won't cause it to overheat! Has anyone ever baffled an Elite Mini filter with a sponge and have it cause problems? 

Here's a pic of her newly renovated home! Please ignore the spots and scrapes! I found the tank at a second hand shop! :-D


----------



## Lion Mom

Very cute tank!!! 

I have never used the Elete Mini, but I do have a small Cascade internal filter that looks similar that I have baffled with a small piece of sponge without problem. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## windfire

Neil D i was refering to white cloud minnows.


----------



## Wyvern

The boy's home with lots of floating plants (that I stopped sticking in the gravel since they just pull it out and rearrange it the way they want), The moss wall is slowly starting to grow (suspect this will take ages). I added some driftwood on both sides with moss and mini Java Ferns (not sure what the correct name is got them with a bunch of other plants last weekend) tied on to it. The water is making the colour look weird but its because there is still some Rooibos Tea in the tank (which definitely helped their fins regrow). At the rate they are playing with the floating plants I will remove the silk plants soon! My boys have been lazy tho only a few bubbles on either side so far. But no more tailbiting!

















I will try to borrow my brothers camera soon to take better pics. Cellphone pics are a bit unclear!


----------



## sunnydawnie

newfiedragon said:


> I've finally got Cassia's 1.5g tank set up with her plants and castle! I baffled the filter, hopefully it won't cause it to overheat! Has anyone ever baffled an Elite Mini filter with a sponge and have it cause problems?
> 
> Here's a pic of her newly renovated home! Please ignore the spots and scrapes! I found the tank at a second hand shop! :-D


Love the castle !!! Where did you get it ?
What a pretty girl you have  She looks kinda fusia-colored.


----------



## Rell30

*Bluey my crazy betta!!!*

I cant wait to finish the 15 gallon tank up so I can get him out this bowl nd add the other fish to the aquarium!


----------



## rhiannon5015

Rell30 said:


> I cant wait to finish the 15 gallon tank up so I can get him out this bowl nd add the other fish to the aquarium!


Your fish looks a lot like mine!


----------



## Schwannsee

Fluffy's new home!
He's not sure if he will tolerate the 2 Oto's I picked up as well. So far he's only interested in them if they are sucking on the glass. If they hang on the plants & wood, he ignores them.


----------



## newfiedragon

sunnydawnie said:


> Love the castle !!! Where did you get it ?
> What a pretty girl you have  She looks kinda fusia-colored.


 
Thanks! Cassia's just a regular dark-bodied, red-finned fish. I think it's the light that makes her look so cool. She's got blue along her fins in some places, too, and blue iridescence. I posted a pic below of her colouring with a flash.

I got the castle at Walmart. I think it was $5 (Canadian). There were red and blue ones.


----------



## pecktec

My Fluval Spec.
http://youtu.be/5MWySaBHUec


----------



## Neil D

GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No fish is "just a normal (color, look,fish)!!! Theyre all unique.(haha an oxymoron)


----------



## Wyvern

Excuse the glare on the images. I couldnt get the camera to take pics without the glare. Those are the boys tank. The moss is slowly (very very slowly - looking for more but its hard to find here) growing on the netting as I hoped.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Love the moss.


----------



## Wyvern

I just wish it would grow faster! I love the moss as well, the floating plants I leave loose now since both my boys love nudging it all over the tank and they actually get very upset if I try to scape the tank even more.


----------



## Lamia

Pics and video of my ten gallon set up that's currently housing one male CT and one bristlenose catfish.

My Tank


----------



## Fawnleaf

Super beautiful!! I love how colorful it is!! I love the plants! They are so realistic!


----------



## PewPewPew

pecktec said:


> My Fluval Spec.
> http://youtu.be/5MWySaBHUec


Ive always wanted one of these cute things, to plant it and have maybe a glofish or other very small fish tank >,< <3


----------



## SaylorKennedy

PewPewPew said:


> Ive always wanted one of these cute things, to plant it and have maybe a glofish or other very small fish tank >,< <3


glofish need larger than 2 gallons, though. more like 15 because they're just modified zebra danios, which need to be schooled and have large swimming space.


----------



## Neil D

What about a betta? (duh) I've seen heaters small enough...


----------



## Smr2892

Wow! Everyone's tanks are so amazing! I love all the diversity. Here is Prince's newly remodeled happy home  he loves his new cave


----------



## Smr2892

didn't show up the first time, lol.


----------



## PewPewPew

SaylorKennedy said:


> glofish need larger than 2 gallons, though. more like 15 because they're just modified zebra danios, which need to be schooled and have large swimming space.


I dont think theyre called glofish, then, argh! I cant remember their names!
Theyre insane little things- literally a CM or two in size at full-length and bright as heck! I saw them in a really great fish store a while back. They were the manager's personal mini-pet tank. I almost got them!


----------



## kalae

Elisew said:


> Unfortunately I found my pleco dead and half eaten this morning :-(
> 
> I decided to go to the LFS to get another one after I`d tested the tank water to make sure all was ok, but.......
> 
> I ended up buying another Betta, a new tank for him, blue gravel, a heater, a small fluval filter, new plants and a bridge!! So much for coming home with just another pleco
> 
> I`ve decided to call my new boy Lamai, Siamese for `Soft` (I pinched it from here: 20000-NAMES.COM: Female Thai Names, Siamese Names, Page 1 of 1--meaning, origin, etymology) I know it`s a female name but it seems apt for the way Lamai moves and it`s an anagram of my husbands name too!
> 
> Anyway, here`s a picture of Lamais` new home



i have that exact same bridge in my major tank!  my yoyo loach loves sleeping under it :3


----------



## bahamut285

Lamai sounds familiar, isn't there another member on here with the exact same name? LOL? I love those plants at the back though!



(cute wedding photos too) XD


----------



## smellsfishie

ooh, pretty!


----------



## Neil D

@bahamut,

Almost, the other members name is Luimeril or ssomething along those lines


----------



## Kwilkins

cute, bright and simple


----------



## Kwilkins

*beautiful betta*



orphansparrow said:


> here's hoshi's 2 gall. kritter keeper. shortly after this pic., i put in his heater.


 
beautiful


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I was having trouble properly lighting my critter keeper..The lid just doesn't seem to let light through enough and I didnt want to kill my stem plants so I removed them ...and added some moss..I also found a neat twig in my backyard...haha...I was originally going to make a moss tree with it but I think it looks sort of neat laying on its side.


----------



## Neil D

Haha nice betta home!


----------



## Sweeda88

PewPewPew said:


> I dont think theyre called glofish, then, argh! I cant remember their names!
> Theyre insane little things- literally a CM or two in size at full-length and bright as heck! I saw them in a really great fish store a while back. They were the manager's personal mini-pet tank. I almost got them!


Yes, those are glofish. They are VERY zippy. They need at least 15 gallons.


----------



## Neil D

>(0•0)<

^its a betta !!! Sorry, I wanted to try typing one of those...continue!


----------



## Monica0789

Sorry I'm new. How do I post a pic from my computer?


----------



## Monica0789

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u41/Painfull_seduction/018.jpg


----------



## Monica0789

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u41/Painfull_seduction/012.jpg

his new 5gal tank


----------



## LeroyTheBetta

Monica0789 said:


> Sorry I'm new. How do I post a pic from my computer?


Welcome Monica! You can upload photos in this forum.... go to the tab at the top "User CP". 
Once there, click on "Pictures & Albums" at the left.
Then it's pretty easy... you can create albums, then upload photos from your computer to them.

You can then add these photos to your posts....... Find a photo you've uploaded that you want to put in your post, click on it to make it large, then under the photo you highlight the link that has {img} {/img} around it. This is what you paste in your post to make a photo appear. The link above the one with {img} will just be a link to that photo.

Hope that helps.


----------



## namelessfish

brand new tank


----------



## Ashleigh

Here is Peewee's 2.5 gallon


----------



## Neil D

@ namelessfish,

That tank looks less than a gallon, not more than 1.5 gallon. Is it heated? I've had a blue one like that, is it called the Marina Betta Kit or something? 
http://www.petco.com/product/10367/Marina-Betta-Kit-in-Purple.aspx


----------



## PewPewPew

Littlebittyfish said:


> I was having trouble properly lighting my critter keeper..The lid just doesn't seem to let light through enough and I didnt want to kill my stem plants so I removed them ...and added some moss..I also found a neat twig in my backyard...haha...I was originally going to make a moss tree with it but I think it looks sort of neat laying on its side.


Be careful with sticks that you find hanging around... That'll probably rot! :C And in the worst way, eww >_<


----------



## Fawnleaf

I love the flowers at the top of the tank! It really brings it together!


----------



## trono

First time with live plants. There are an anubias, java fern, java moss and anachris, as well as two fake plants (and two moss balls that have been in there for a while).


----------



## Fawnleaf

super cute!!  I love the live plants!!


----------



## Neil D

@ fawn leaf,

I think you avatar is pretty cool! Yin Yang Bettas...


----------



## Schwannsee

Fluffy's digs. I have since killed the fern in the front and added an anacharis.  Beetle & Jetta are much calmer, though still spastic. Fluffy is finally eating,though not the pellets yet. I remain hopeful...as I think my coworkers may protest a cup o' bloodworms in the shared fridge.


----------



## trono

Fawnleaf said:


> super cute!!  I love the live plants!!


Thanks. I finally got over my fear of killing any living plants.


----------



## Fawnleaf

@ Neil D

thanks!  I can't take credit though. lol I found it on google. it's really cute though, isn't it? I wish I could figure out who the artist is!


@ trono

Good for you!! I still can't figure out how to keep them alive let alone grow them!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> Be careful with sticks that you find hanging around... That'll probably rot! :C And in the worst way, eww >_<


Thanks for the tip!I will be keeping an eye on it...if it starts to look odd i will remove it.It is an oak branch and I made sure it was fully dried out..I cut off all the bark and boiled it for a full day on the stove until it was full of water and didnt leech anymore tannin.. Hopefully it doesn't rot...If it does I will just have to find a new stick I guess..:lol:
I was going to buy some driftwood at the petstore here but it was sort of expensive and I didn't like the way any of it looked...


----------



## PewPewPew

I hear you on that. Its expensive! They do sell wood, hardwood, like that stick. I forget what theyre called, but I know bobstropicalplants.com has it!


----------



## sunnydawnie

Newbie here - Just set up a 16G that I got for a STEAL at PetSmart for $30 (Reg. $120) Emerald is having the time of his life with it all to himself as he is the fish-in-cycle. 

I started a thread asking for help on how to cycle the tank if anyone could give advice - much appreciated.


----------



## sunnydawnie

Here's a pic of Emerald in his new 16G. He's already built a bubblenest overnight.


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow! What a lucky fish! He's pretty.


----------



## Neil D

MaKe it into a community tank


----------



## namelessfish

Neil D said:


> @ namelessfish,
> 
> That tank looks less than a gallon, not more than 1.5 gallon. Is it heated? I've had a blue one like that, is it called the Marina Betta Kit or something?
> http://www.petco.com/product/10367/Marina-Betta-Kit-in-Purple.aspx



Nope, that's not the same tank. Striking similarities in structure, but it's definitely not the same one; different shape, edging and lid. I'm fairly certain my tank isn't that small...currently it has four synthetic plants and a cave and it still has plenty of empty space.


----------



## Neil D

Yeah, sorry bout that. I just realized there was one that was like 3G that looked the samemy bad:-D


----------



## Ashleigh

sunnydawnie said:


> Here's a pic of Emerald in his new 16G. He's already built a bubblenest overnight.


 Maybe it's just me, but that tank looks less than 16G?


----------



## sunnydawnie

Nope it's definately 16G, I still have the box. I went to the LFS and got a hose assembly made up so I can fill the darn thing. I figured I'll need it when I put up my 75G anyway so it's an investment.


----------



## newfiedragon

Here's the setup I've got for my new little guy, Newfie. I'm considering taking out the dinosaur. It doesn't quite match the rest of the decor, but it's been driving me nuts at the local walmart for weeks now, because I would see it and want it, but would wonder where I'd put it. So since I needed new decor for a new tank, I caved and picked it up. :roll:

Newf's home in daylight...









And in the night. Not keeping the lamp, cause there's a led light on the tank, so the lighting will be different once I get that turned on. It might all depend on how he looks in the led light, cause I like the look of him and the tank in this light.


----------



## Neil D

The Dino looks fine. Like jurassic park!;-)


----------



## Ashleigh

sunnydawnie said:


> Nope it's definately 16G, I still have the box. I went to the LFS and got a hose assembly made up so I can fill the darn thing. I figured I'll need it when I put up my 75G anyway so it's an investment.


 Ohh ok, probably just the angle


----------



## Neil D

I wish I had a 20G...


----------



## subi

hey there!! my name's Jon. 
Im kinda a new betta owner. Ive owned other fish in the past, but decided id like to own a betta xD
i have a 1.5 gallon tank that i picked up at petco, came with a filter and all. The first fish i bought from there had dropsy? i think thats what it is. Where the abdomin got all puffy, he lasted about 2 weeks, i went back and got the guy that you see in the picture.
Named him Mau5(mouse) Hes been pretty active, and fun to sit here and watch. Im going to be putting some live plants in the tank soon, but for now this is what i have. and im really enjoying it


----------



## Neil D

Do u have a heater? I'd really think about moving him to a 3G and using the tank you have for shrimp but heaters are very important for bettas. Welcome to the forum BTW:-D


----------



## Kwilkins

Blue's new home


----------



## PewPewPew

^ haha, blue's quite stealthy.

And subi, welcome. My one thing to advise is maybe to remove or fill up the nose of that glass...Its pretty narrow, and your fish may get stuck! Theyre curious and shove themselves into eveything...

Nice tanks, all.


----------



## Sweeda88

Kwilkins said:


> Blue's new home


I have that log decoration in Crayola's tank, and he LOVES exploring it!! Great choice!


----------



## Aluyasha

Just got Abacus a Squidward house I found at Walmart. 
He is such a brave one. After a few minutes of it being in there he swam in it.


----------



## hmboyz

hi guys! this is my hex 5g marineland tank with shirayuki my white HM posing at the camera.


----------



## subi

PewPewPew said:


> ^ haha, blue's quite stealthy.
> 
> And subi, welcome. My one thing to advise is maybe to remove or fill up the nose of that glass...Its pretty narrow, and your fish may get stuck! Theyre curious and shove themselves into eveything...
> 
> Nice tanks, all.


i dont have a heater yet. but im getting one in a day or two.
and its kinda funny how you said that about the bottle. Because before i even seen your post about that the fish got himself stuck in there and i had to help him get out. i since put a rock ontop of the opening.


----------



## Neil D

@hmboys,

That is a beautiful betta!!! But why does he look yellow? The lights?


----------



## Pitluvs

This is the 1gal we gad Venom in for the last 2 days:









And I moved him up to this 5gal today! Need a new heater, my new one almost cooked my fish the other day  Need to take it back. Also looking into sponge filters for this tank. But for now, it's all Venoms. Excuse the crudy decor, it's pulled from another tank that has all my extra stuff in it lol Will do aquascaping slowly with this tank as to not make it mini cycle.










* Also have the top/filter in backwards, as this is up against my 10gal and it's the only place I have that fits! haha Once my tropicals go into the 29gal, this space will be for Betta only.


----------



## hmboyz

Neil D said:


> @hmboys,
> 
> That is a beautiful betta!!! But why does he look yellow? The lights?


thank you... yup, lighting sucks. i wanted to get a new bulb but they don't seem to sell a white bulb at 15w or less.


----------



## Neil D

Buy a purple one.


----------



## hmboyz

@neil

where can I buy those?


----------



## Neil D

Lfs. I have one.


----------



## hmboyz

I'll check it out. what brand? thanks again


----------



## PewPewPew

I have that tank, and you need >15w, tubular.

Try what I use:
Theyre from walmart, $5-$6, from a company called lights of america. Theyre florescent, so they not only help grow plants, but theyre a nice, bright white light in color. In that tank, the light is placed in a way that this kind of light looks really good.

Theyre 10w, tubular and 6500K, a great excuse for live plants! lol!


----------



## hmboyz

cool. thanks!


----------



## TonyK

I just set this tank up for my new King Betta. His name is King Neptune ( Neptune for short) When I picked him up at Petco he could barely fit in the cup. He is easily 3". Awesome fish and I just love the short fins. The tank is a Marineland 5 gallon Cresent with a rock and 2 anacharis plants. I am trying to get some better pics


----------



## hmboyz

TonyK said:


> I just set this tank up for my new King Betta. His name is King Neptune ( Neptune for short) When I picked him up at Petco he could barely fit in the cup. He is easily 3". Awesome fish and I just love the short fins. The tank is a Marineland 5 gallon Cresent with a rock and 2 anacharis plants. I am trying to get some better pics


I have the same tank. I did not put it up yet. How much did you pay for your tank?


----------



## TonyK

Got it on sale at Petsmart for $30.00. The only small issue I have with it is the filter. When you put your filter media in and start using it upstream of the media the water is right on the lip of overflowing the backside of the filter. I am watching it to see if it happens. Other than that I like the tank alot.


hmboyz said:


> I have the same tank. I did not put it up yet. How much did you pay for your tank?


----------



## PewPewPew

Consider getting some aq sponge and putting it behind to buffer the flow? Many filters have a breaking-in period before their power beings to lessen, for the better. My marineland filter (different one, though) did something similar, though in time began to weaken just enough to get better.

I like your set up! If the anacharis likes the tank, it will grow like crazy, and you may soon have a forest!  Snip off with your nails any 2inch+ off shoots from the main plant, and theyll just grow and grow and get nice and long for you. Allow the little guys to float while the grow.


----------



## hmboyz

i bought mine for 34buks lol.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

dude u have beanie babies?


----------



## danifacetastic

That's a really cute tank. Do you have a cover for it? Because with as big as your betta is and as high as the water level is he could jump right out.


----------



## BetterBetta

This is Lulu in her 1.5 gallon, we're upgrading her to a 5 gallon after all the family vacations:-D


----------



## hmboyz

danifacetastic said:


> That's a really cute tank. Do you have a cover for it? Because with as big as your betta is and as high as the water level is he could jump right out.


I have the same tank. it has a lid on it so it's totally secure.


----------



## Johnificent

This is my betta Poseidon's 2.5 gallon mini bow! I'm going to add a cave for him soon. But right now, its just plants


----------



## Rell30

Johnificent said:


> This is my betta Poseidon's 2.5 gallon mini bow! I'm going to add a cave for him soon. But right now, its just plants
> View attachment 30714


I love your tank setup...very simple yet it does alot. I can tell he is happy in there too!!:-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish

not exactly a betta tank haha..But I felt bad for my 3 snails getting picked on by my guppies...so I moved them into their own 2.5 gallon minibow. I will be moving them into something bigger once they get a little bigger...Also..I will be moving that tank onto a much more level part of the house...:lol:


----------



## PlaidTurtle

Hello everybody. I am new to this forum. I would like to start off by showing you guys my tank and my Betta named Tsunami.  Click the Youtube link to see it. 

http://youtu.be/RbrRRByapEw


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Welcome to the forum!:wave: You have a beautiful betta I love his colors.


----------



## PlaidTurtle

Thank you very much!


----------



## Johnificent

@rell30 thank you! poseidon is happy  he's starting to build a bubblenest!
you can see another mini bow box next to his tank, that box has another tank in it  gonna get a new betta soon! my dad says we'll get a new one when we drive by petco.


----------



## Rell30

Johnificent said:


> @rell30 thank you! poseidon is happy  he's starting to build a bubblenest!
> you can see another mini bow box next to his tank, that box has another tank in it  gonna get a new betta soon! my dad says we'll get a new one when we drive by petco.


I must admit I love the names of your fish. Their so epic and I've always been a fan of Greek Gods. As you can see my two bettas are Zeus and Aphrodite. lol


----------



## Amitisti

Harper and his tankmate Dyson(pleco)


----------



## Amitisti

I love that squidwert house...but I was worried the eye holes are too small.


----------



## PlaidTurtle

*HD Crowntail Betta Pictures (Tsunami)*

Here are some HD pictures of Tsunami, my Crowntail Betta.


----------



## bahamut285

I love the first and second pictures, the bokeh looks very natural. I love the tank!


----------



## Neil D

@ amitisti,

Unless I'm mistaken, plecos need way bigger tanks than 10G.


----------



## bahamut285

Neil D said:


> @ amitisti,
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, plecos need way bigger tanks than 10G.


Yeah, they grow really big O_O...my aunt's pleco is in a 100 gal and it's maybe...15"? O___O


----------



## PewPewPew

Neil D said:


> @ amitisti,
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, plecos need way bigger tanks than 10G.


Yes, Neil, you're very correct on that one...

It would be wise to remove or rehome the pleco. They get very large and need more space than a 10 gallon, even while young, to grow up happy and strong. I think even 20g is a bit small for them...

Try getting corries or something similar instead. They need to live in groups- so try getting a smaller breed and getting three or so, per breed guidelines 

Nice tanks, guys!


----------



## PewPewPew

AND LOLOLOL DYSON...Like the Vacuum??!?! If so, quite a large LOLOLOL session was just had P

Thats cute. If I get another snail, Im naming it a vacuum name.


----------



## SaylorKennedy




----------



## n3wport

I love that tower thing! Everyone makes me want one!


----------



## n3wport

Littlebittyfish said:


> not exactly a betta tank haha..But I felt bad for my 3 snails getting picked on by my guppies...so I moved them into their own 2.5 gallon minibow. I will be moving them into something bigger once they get a little bigger...Also..I will be moving that tank onto a much more level part of the house...:lol:


Haha! I did the same thing with my snail! My fish literally would stalk him to the point it wasnt "checking him out" it was assault. So I bought a kritter keeper with a light and another snail friend so they could have a lil home too =)


----------



## Pitluvs

Plecos need large tanks, 55g+ unless you get Plecos that grow to be 4" max. Those are suitable for smaller tanks.

My Plecos name is Ajax, but we call her Mrs Biggs. She had a smaller tank mate we called Mr Smalls but he passed away after the tank cycle 

Here's my divided 5g, I did it tonight (well set up tonight, made it yesterday). Not as pretty as the others here lol










Hopefully Carnage arrives ok and can join Venom.


----------



## PlaidTurtle

@SaylorKennedy That's an awesome tank you've got there! :-D


----------



## hmboyz

Hi guys, this is my new tank the marineland crescent 5g. I bought it for a pretty good deal at petsmart and so I just want to share it here.


----------



## PlaidTurtle

Nice tank.  I like the size of it, and the gravel. It needs more hiding places!  I noticed you have a betta leaf hammock! You should probably move it up about an inch and a half or so, I heard bettas like to breath when they are resting on leafs.  I'm planning on getting one of those awesome hammocks for my crowntail Tsunami. Good luck with your new betta! 



hmboyz said:


> Hi guys, this is my new tank the marineland crescent 5g. I bought it for a pretty good deal at petsmart and so I just want to share it here.


----------



## hmboyz

@plaidturtle

lol. it's not done yet. haha gotta add more stuff tomorrow coz it looks too simple. I need to get more plants and bigger ceramic figurines or whatever they call it.


----------



## bahamut285

I recently returned my Crescent 3G, it was a lovely tank, amazing appearance. Wasn't a fan of the filter though . It didn't fit under the lid properly unless you adjusted it to be totally submerged in the water, which freaked me out a little because the outtake is large enough for a betta to easily jump in and get stuck (I had a two scares in the 3 weeks I had it).

I would have also preferred to have gotten the crescent 5, but they had none...I ended up just buying a clone of my first tank, which is the Marina Style 5 kit XD

I love that bridge thing though! Also the way your plant sticks out at the top is a very nice touch!


----------



## copperarabian

Even though I never really wanted a sorority I have one now and I adore my girls XD So here's my tank, it's a little over stocked so I'm doing extra water changes and my girls are healthy and don't fight, I have so many plants floating, and along the back there's a floating anubias that you can barely see in the photo from the algae(Mr. snail is working on that), 2 large amazon swords, and 2 medium amazon swords as well as other types of plants and almond leaves. 
the little long thin leafed short plants in the middle are fake silk plants.

whenever I walk over the girls rush to the upper left corner where there's a bigger opening in the plants where I feed them lol

9 girls, a snail, and a dragon goby who is going to be moved into my big tank tomorrow. He's just too big to be in there with so many other fish, the bio load will be too much for the tank to handle since I don't do 100% in that tank. it was ok when it was only my king, but the girls needed the 15 since it's wider so he went into the divided section of the 48 where they a had been.


----------



## hmboyz

bahamut285 said:


> I recently returned my Crescent 3G, it was a lovely tank, amazing appearance. Wasn't a fan of the filter though . It didn't fit under the lid properly unless you adjusted it to be totally submerged in the water, which freaked me out a little because the outtake is large enough for a betta to easily jump in and get stuck (I had a two scares in the 3 weeks I had it).
> 
> I would have also preferred to have gotten the crescent 5, but they had none...I ended up just buying a clone of my first tank, which is the Marina Style 5 kit XD
> 
> I love that bridge thing though! Also the way your plant sticks out at the top is a very nice touch!


now, you're scaring me. lol the filter is ok. i might just look for another alternative(like old CD's) to cover it up and also the hole on the side-center of the lid.


----------



## bahamut285

hmboyz said:


> now, you're scaring me. lol the filter is ok. i might just look for another alternative(like old CD's) to cover it up and also the hole on the side-center of the lid.


LMAO SORRY! I didn't mean to, XDDD

I was honestly thinking of getting an aquarium sponge to baffle it because it was a little strong anyway. Ever since I bid on my AB boy I had to get a 5G to divide, so I figured I might as well just get it now.

The hole in the center of the lid also kind of freaked me out, but I also put a blank CD there, LOL

Update the picture when you buy more plants!


----------



## hmboyz

bahamut285 said:


> LMAO SORRY! I didn't mean to, XDDD
> 
> I was honestly thinking of getting an aquarium sponge to baffle it because it was a little strong anyway. Ever since I bid on my AB boy I had to get a 5G to divide, so I figured I might as well just get it now.
> 
> The hole in the center of the lid also kind of freaked me out, but I also put a blank CD there, LOL
> 
> Update the picture when you buy more plants!


true! it's a perfect size for a CD! lmao. tell me about it. i can't stop bidding! AB is so addicting. so I decided that this week would be the last for it. lol

for sure! I'll post more pix when I buy it tomorrow. I gotta return my marina heater at petsmart coz it sucks! so I ordered the hydor theo 25w online instead. gotta wait for 2-5 business and it would be just about the same time next week for my new betta to arrive too. what a perfect timing... :-D


----------



## Lion Mom

SaylorKennedy said:


>


I LOVE this!!! Is that a tank from Petco?


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Yep. Here's some more pics and a review that I wrote on it.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73872


----------



## Lion Mom

SaylorKennedy said:


> Yep. Here's some more pics and a review that I wrote on it.
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73872


Thanks. I have the 2 gal. version & absolutely LOVE it!!! :-D

Personally, I really LIKE the moonlight. I turn the regular light on in the morning & then switch it over to moonlight at about 5:30pm & then shut it off at around 8:30pm. 

As far as the filter goes, you CAN push it all the way underwater & helps lessen the flow. Just make sure the "plug" isn't in the water! :shock: Actually, sounds as if you have the flow problem covered, though. 

Wish I could get one, but money is a tad tight right now - BUMMER!!!!


----------



## PiscisAmor

This is Aliquis's tank when he first came home:










And when it was redecorated:










Sorry they're kinda fuzzy and big. I'll try and get some better ones


----------



## puppyrjjkm

1st planted tank! 10 gallon divided. Currently 1 male betta and 1 ADF. Other side is waiting for a halfmoon. Other tank is my 29 gallon community with one male betta.


----------



## Squidmagician

*puppy:* I _love_ your community tank! The decorations and plants... It's just gorgeous!

Here's Al's new home. He wasn't feeling particularly photogenic, apparently, but at least he didn't run and hide.


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice! I like the netting above the tube- very important with such curious fish.


----------



## bahamut285

@hmboyz: I was initially only going to bid on one, but I kind of want to get more now @[email protected] but I have no space arghargharghghaghh.

@Puppy: Your boy is HUGE! So cute <3333

@Squid: I love that little fake anemone thing in the front of your tank, I saw those at my petsmart and I like how swishy they are XD


----------



## Kestral

I know, once I sell some more stuff I'll buy another tank just like this, but move Royal (left) into a new one. 
For now, they just have to stare at each other and flare.


----------



## Lion Mom

Here is Panda Bear in his 2 gal. drum bowl. It has a small internal filter & a 25 watt Elite Mini heater in it. :-D


----------



## Sweeda88

Lion Mom said:


> Here is Panda Bear in his 2 gal. drum bowl. It has a small internal filter & a 25 watt Elite Mini heater in it. :-D


Wow! He's GORGEOUS! His name is VERY fitting. LOVE his cute white face!


----------



## Lion Mom

Sweeda88 said:


> Wow! He's GORGEOUS! His name is VERY fitting. LOVE his cute white face!


Thank you. I like him a lot too!!! :-D


----------



## Neil D

Pandas adorabl


----------



## Phlikk

*Pixel*

I'm new here and wanted to share my pics. This is my crowntail, Pixel in his 5 gal. tank. I just added the Background film and he is a little freaked out by it. Keeps flaring at it hehe.


----------



## Neil D

Of it's is darker in the room out side the tank and the light is on in the tank, the walls become reflective, espicially on dark colors.


----------



## Phlikk

Neil D said:


> Of it's is darker in the room out side the tank and the light is on in the tank, the walls become reflective, espicially on dark colors.


He seems to have calmed down. There is a floor lamp right next to the tank to keep our desks lit. He's just playing with his moss ball now. I also found an excellent way to create a no current environment with the nonadjustable filter in the eclipse 5 hex if anyone is curious.


----------



## Puzzle84

Future home of our male betta's

Top view of our divided 10 gallon tank.









Close-up of a divider.









Slight alteration to our filter. It was causing way to much water flow and created bubbles through the divider. this little add-on makes the water drizzle and keeps the bubble behind the divider that keeps the betta's away from the filter so they won't get hurt.









Our created lid. it's the same material as the dividers just black. We just need to figure out something more permanent with light. and that keeps the water condensation inside.









Side-view of the tank. As you can see we could use some windex. 









A little more flash makes the water look a little less warm.









Any ideas on other additions? We're going to add some ornaments. asian or greek themed.

For now our sick or unhappy betta's are going in there but it'll be the future home of the males we intend to breed.


----------



## PiscisAmor

Puzzle84 said:


> Future home of our male betta's
> 
> Top view of our divided 10 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of a divider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slight alteration to our filter. It was causing way to much water flow and created bubbles through the divider. this little add-on makes the water drizzle and keeps the bubble behind the divider that keeps the betta's away from the filter so they won't get hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our created lid. it's the same material as the dividers just black. We just need to figure out something more permanent with light. and that keeps the water condensation inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-view of the tank. As you can see we could use some windex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little more flash makes the water look a little less warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on other additions? We're going to add some ornaments. asian or greek themed.
> 
> For now our sick or unhappy betta's are going in there but it'll be the future home of the males we intend to breed.


I like it! Petco usually has some excellent Greek themed decorations. Some pics of my Greek themed tank are on page 349 of this thread


----------



## Puzzle84

Hehe my wife was actually looking at those she has a greek obsession. and actually wanted the very same ornament


----------



## Pitluvs

If you wanted too, you could take that divider material and cut a smaller piece. Then silicone a plastic report slider half way on the material and place it on the top of the divider in your tank. I did this with mine, no jumpers


----------



## Puzzle84

Toxi86 (the wife):

I'd thought about doing that myself. But as it stands with the dividers, they can't possibly jump if the lid is on. We've got everything flush and closed tight to avoid any accidents. 

Though that is an excellent point and something we'll be dealing with when we find the permanent top solution. For now, this will do and I'll have to keep up with water levels. ^^

And yes!! I love those Grecian ornaments! I'm thinking of doing a full theme one to one with our fish. Once we get the second 10 gal and divide it up (so all six males will be home and happier) we'll really go to town with the decorations. Plus, more plants. 

Although, anyone know of a good place to purchase silk plants for the tanks? I know it's better to put live plants but until I've done more research and practices with a few set ups, I want to stick with fakes (not plastic leaves though)


----------



## Neil D

Your LFS will have a good selection.


----------



## PewPewPew

Phlikk said:


> I'm new here and wanted to share my pics. This is my crowntail, Pixel in his 5 gal. tank. I just added the Background film and he is a little freaked out by it. Keeps flaring at it hehe.


Nice tank.

I think though, that the plants lined with white are white ribbon plants, which are not aquatic  they are sold that way though, which is too bad.

If thats what they are, take care to remove them.
They will rot and make the tank gross!


----------



## Kestral

I moved Royal into a 1/2 gallon (temporarily!) and Silver gets the whole 2.5 gallon. Hopefully I'll get enough money to buy a gallon tank for Kiwi, and a 2.5 gallon tank for Royal.


----------



## Squidmagician

PewPewPew said:


> Nice! I like the netting above the tube- very important with such curious fish.


Thanks! Yeah, the tank came with a plastic "fish guard" that was supposed to serve that purpose, but the holes in it were big enough that he could probably easily get through if he wanted. Not sure why they didn't design that piece as more of a mesh to begin with... 



bahamut285 said:


> @Squid: I love that little fake anemone thing in the front of your tank, I saw those at my petsmart and I like how swishy they are XD


Isn't it cute? :-D And Al just _loves_ it. It's one of his favorite places to hang out.


----------



## Phlikk

PewPewPew said:


> Nice tank.
> 
> I think though, that the plants lined with white are white ribbon plants, which are not aquatic  they are sold that way though, which is too bad.
> 
> If thats what they are, take care to remove them.
> They will rot and make the tank gross!


Ill keep that in mind! They have been doing ok so far, but if they start rotting away on me I will move them to my terrarium.


----------



## PewPewPew

I bet they'd love that lol! 
Theyre related to lucky bamboo, which is also sold aquatic bit isn't.

I had it in mine for a small while and it got disgusting! D:


----------



## Puzzle84

How long would you let an aquarium run before putting fish in it?
We were thinking 3 days but now i am curious if i can't put them in their royal estate a bit sooner


----------



## Neil D

3 days is fine, but it won't cycle without an ammonia source. Just letting it run will allow it to settle physically, but not chemically.


----------



## Puzzle84

we added bacteria and water conditioner the ammonia will come when the fish go in i guess.


----------



## PewPewPew

Puzzle84 said:


> we added bacteria and water conditioner the ammonia will come when the fish go in i guess.


The bacteria won't do anything, really...

Itll cycle naturally, but it needs time and a filter.


----------



## Puzzle84

Ah good to know thanks. so the bacteria is just a sales product? and how would we go about getting ammonia in the cycle without putting the fish in there?


----------



## PewPewPew

Yep, its usually a gimmick. Cycling requires you have a filter running constantly, which is home to bacteria that will eventually grow to eat ammonia and nitrites.
They need food, which fish poop and good supplies.
If you dont do "fish in" cycling, you would need a pure ammonia source, like ammonia, fish food (not recommended) or a large, raw shrimp.

If you do the latter, you can't have your fish in the tank.

Cycling usually (usually) takes st the very very least a month.

Adding live plants makes it faster.


----------



## Toxi86

I'm terrified of moving Bahamut into the new tank without doing the cycling but we also want his two neighbors in there as well. Would it be more advisable to move one of the "healthier" one's in first to get that cycle started? And to actually do the fish in cycle style?

And if you think that's a good idea, then how long would you say the cycling with fish in should take?


----------



## Neil D

What your suggesting is a fish in cycle, which is fine. Move him in, and do two 50% WC per week, for the first month. Then do normal changes after you tank cycles. Remember to test your water every other day while your tank is cycling, so the ammonia never gets high enough to kill him. Simple. Use an API master liquid test kit. Very accurate and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Toxi86

Alright. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Neil D

Ur welcome


----------



## Arowan

I finally purchased the Aqueon 16 gallon Bowfront Kit from Petco, for $99.

I emptied out my hawkeye 5gallon, transferring its plants, gravel, and prefilter to jumpstart the cycle. Rest of the gravel was leftover from the original bag of eco-complete that I bought so long ago.

The stump, background, and heater are new (though the heater the kit came with had such cheap suction cups, I broke them while trying to attach them, so took the ones from the 5g's heater and used them instead). 

The "gray tree root" is from Petsmart, for $25, and is fake/plastic. Extremely sturdy, minimal sharp edges, and is awesome 

Day 1 flora: 
1- micro sword (left, front)
1- anachris (right, back)
1-frill plant/fox tail (left, back)
1-Hygrophila which I broke into 2 parts. (front, off-center-right; right, front)

Day 1 Fauna:
1- Male Betta
2-Leopard Cories (the reason I had to buy a bigger tank! Surprise fish gifts are great, gave me an excuse to go bigger). (note #2, I'm getting more next weekend, want to make sure that the cycle jump-start was a success).

Just a few photos, some in the next post too... I'll make a topic as well, so I can put more of them and record its progress 

Note, hard to photograph straight on with the bowfront tank, so some angles always end up looking blurry.


----------



## Arowan

Now for Day 6 Photos of my 16g Bowfront, after a trip to Aquatouch, a fish-specialty store (considered one of the largest/best equipped in the south west).

Their betta section was lackluster, but their planted tanks were fantastic, and had a large selection of lush, beautiful plants. (i'd been going nuts trying to find anubias for my "stump," none of the local pet stores had any that were in good shape, and I looked at 5 of them! On a side note, one of them does happen to carry Otto's, a nice surprise, which I may get a few of once this tank is older (ie, in months).)

Anyway, came out of Aquatouch with some wonderful anubias and a cup of java moss. 

1-Anubias "coffeefolia" (bottom left of stump, note brown leaves and ridges)
2-Anubias gold-leaf (two distinct rhizomes, one pot)-(top left)
1-Anubias Nana (The humongous plant on the back-right of the stump)
1-Anubias "striped" (in the top-back of the stump, don't see the stripes myself)
Lots of Java Moss:Stuck some on the top, on a branch in the underside of the stump, and the rest I stuck at the bottom of the stump, until I figure out where else to put them. I got a ton.


----------



## Lion Mom

Looks FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Arowan

Lion Mom said:


> Looks FANTASTIC!!!!!


Thanks 

It's been a great summer project, though everything is still pretty new to me.


----------



## hmboyz

these are my new tanks for my upcoming betta from aquabid. :-D

the one on the left is a Marineland Crescent 5g and the one on the right is a 1.77g Marina.










so excited for my fishes to arrive on Wednesday!!! :-D


----------



## Neil D

I love the crescent!


----------



## hmboyz

Neil D said:


> I love the crescent!


thanks! do you have the same tank?


----------



## Minxies

My betta's home. He was hiding behind his plants resting when I took this. 
The LED light under the tank slowly changes colors, and his plants glow in the dark.


----------



## BetterBetta

All of these bettas are livin' the life.


----------



## bahamut285

toxi86 said:


> i'm terrified of moving bahamut into the new tank without doing the cycling but we also want his two neighbors in there as well.


;_; oh god please don't move me... LOL


----------



## Toxi86

bahamut285 said:


> ;_; oh god please don't move me... LOL



hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Squidmagician

*Arowan:* Your tank looks amazing! I especially love that stump. So awesome. And all those plants... :shock:

*hmboyz:* Very nice. I like the Crescent, especially. 

*Minxies:* We're tank twins! That's the same one I have! :-D I'd suggest putting some sort of smaller mesh over the top of the tube, though. The holes are too big in the piece that came with it, and there are a few cases documented here on the forums of fishies swimming into the tube and even under the filter.


----------



## Impolite

mine  i dont have an actual picture, just a video... and they are my wonderful fishies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zIyFdYuK8


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Impolite said:


> mine  i dont have an actual picture, just a video... and they are my wonderful fishies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5zIyFdYuK8


cute! I love sorority's


----------



## Impolite

Littlebittyfish said:


> cute! I love sorority's


thanks  
they're all so much fun, but I got a lot that kinda look alike (3 of them). lol, ones spot and ones fanta, I just call the other one that looks like those ghost.


----------



## newf

Our divided tank. I really like how it looks.


----------



## Rhapsodie

Hey!!! 
Here's my newest betta's 10 gallon tank (I got him yesterday, heehee.):








Sorry about the bad picture quality!
His name is Hydrus, by the way..
In the tank:
1 betta
1 oriental hut-thing
1 bridge
1 tree
1 waterfall 10 gal filter (diverted to prevent strong currents)
1 10 gal heater
1 thermostat
lots'o'plants
2 floating foam lilypads to support bubblenests


----------



## doggyhog

newf said:


> Our divided tank. I really like how it looks.


Gosh! That is absolutely beautiful! Love planted tanks.  

How many gallons is it? 20 L?


----------



## newf

Thank you I like how it turned out as well. We still want to put more plants in it eventually. It is a 20 gallon long.


----------



## Oiseauii

Thought I'd post my tank here! Just got my betta today and set up the tank this afternoon.. what do you guys think..? Any suggestions?

Mr. Eko is in a 3 gallon tank from Petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls









Close up of live plants and faux stump..thing?









He loves swimming in it and hanging around









Side view









Close up of plants









And finally a picture of the little guy!









Let me know what you think!


----------



## Toxi86

I REALLY love that stump. Hubby and I plot to buy one for the sorority tank. ^^

But all the tanks I've seen have been fantastic! ^^


----------



## Rhapsodie

Ooh, that's a really nice setup, *Oiseauii*!! Also some great photography. How did you get those close-ups?
Your betta is also beautiful! Is he a HM or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Oiseauii

Toxi86 said:


> I REALLY love that stump. Hubby and I plot to buy one for the sorority tank. ^^
> 
> But all the tanks I've seen have been fantastic! ^^


Thank you! I love the stump, glad the bf spotted it on the bottom shelf! I was worried it would take up too much room but I think it fits the tank nicely.



Toxi86 said:


> Ooh, that's a really nice setup, *Oiseauii*!! Also some great photography. How did you get those close-ups?
> Your betta is also beautiful! Is he a HM or am I just imagining things?


Thanks!! I have a Canon EOS 30D with a macro lens attachment. Definitely going to try to get some better pictures of Eko when he's not being so shy (he pretty much hung out at the back of the tank while I was taking pictures). And yes he is a half moon! Had to double check the cup he came in, haha.


----------



## Minxies

Squidmagician said:


> *Minxies:* We're tank twins! That's the same one I have! :-D I'd suggest putting some sort of smaller mesh over the top of the tube, though. The holes are too big in the piece that came with it, and there are a few cases documented here on the forums of fishies swimming into the tube and even under the filter.



Uh oh... Lol, I'll have to look into getting some mesh then to make sure Aoi doesn't get himself stuck. (Currently his new favorite place is hiding behind the water filter) though, it's a small filter >:3 
So I can still see his tail poking out from behind it, hahahah!~


----------



## Squidmagician

Minxies said:


> Uh oh... Lol, I'll have to look into getting some mesh then to make sure Aoi doesn't get himself stuck. (Currently his new favorite place is hiding behind the water filter) though, it's a small filter >:3
> So I can still see his tail poking out from behind it, hahahah!~


I actually just cut a piece from a bag of onions and rubberbanded it on for the time being. I might get some plastic craft mesh and make a more permanent (and prettier) modification. Or, as someone else suggested, you could just take out the tube and under-gravel filter and put some sort of decoration with a hole in the top where the tube was, so the light will still work properly. Here's the thread for more details: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73648


----------



## Amitisti

PewPewPew said:


> AND LOLOLOL DYSON...Like the Vacuum??!?! If so, quite a large LOLOLOL session was just had P
> 
> Thats cute. If I get another snail, Im naming it a vacuum name.


yup, like the vacuum. this is the 2nd pleco we have had, the other was about 6 yrs ago and his name was Eureka. he lived in a 33 gal with a guppy colony and was quite happy. We moved and Euraka, his guppies, and the tank where rehomed and is still going strong and healthy.
Dyson has moved to a 20 gal and now has the start of a guppy colony with him. 3F and 1M guppy. I think it needs a few plants, but hubby likes this.
Harper has a barebottom now and I plan to divide it...maybe...or just get another tank(s) for more betta(s) boys:lol:
first pic 10g, 2nd is 20gal


----------



## Lion Mom

That's funny! The very first pleco I ever had was named Kirby!!! 

Sadly, he outgrew my 38 gal. so had to trade him in.


----------



## newfiedragon

Here are the temporary homes of two of my dragons. I'm setting up a divided 10g for them and another dragon that I have. And usually there's a piece of paper up between them, but I took it away for the pic. 

Has anyone used these cookie jars from walmart for a betta home before? I was wondering if I was able to put the covers on properly (there's no seal on the covers) or would that block off the air supply for the fish?


----------



## Sweeda88

That would definitely block off the air supply. Don't do it. It looks like you could make a cover with a piece of craft mesh, however.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

There was someone on here who had those and they used something like foam so that the lid sat down on the jar but not all the way...Those jars are so tempting every time I see them I am like..HAY I can get a new betta!:lol:


----------



## newfiedragon

The covers are currently tilted enough so that air can get in, but snails can't get out.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

newfiedragon said:


> The covers are currently tilted enough so that air can get in, but snails can't get out.


Found it.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=68000


----------



## newfiedragon

Littlebittyfish said:


> There was someone on here who had those and they used something like foam so that the lid sat down on the jar but not all the way...Those jars are so tempting every time I see them I am like..HAY I can get a new betta!:lol:


Yeah...I knew I was gonna get one betta that night (from a local breeder), so I went to walmart to get something to put him in, and then I said to myself, "But what if I see TWO that I like! I'd better get an extra one, JUST IN CASE...". :-D

Guess who came home with two bettas that night? :roll:


----------



## kngiraffe

this is my tank. fresh new location. he used to be on my desk now flame is on my nightstand, since my last and final glofish died, i took the 5gal tank down.


----------



## Pitluvs

We took our 5gal down, and plans for the 10gal are halted. But I did get this tank and a new betta since I got a 45g long for free on Kijiji (like craigslist). So why not? haha


----------



## kngiraffe

Pitluvs said:


> We took our 5gal down, and plans for the 10gal are halted. But I did get this tank and a new betta since I got a 45g long for free on Kijiji (like craigslist). So why not? haha


nicee i like your tank and the squidward house


----------



## kngiraffe

ashleyALE said:


> one of my first few posts, but i wanted to share :]
> 
> here's (what you can see of) my 10 gallon.


i love the colors. this is sweet!!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

kngiraffe said:


> this is my tank. fresh new location. he used to be on my desk now flame is on my nightstand, since my last and final glofish died, i took the 5gal tank down.


Nice tank! Cute photo!:-D


----------



## kngiraffe

LiyahsGrandma said:


> She is only 2 and 1/2 yr old so I'm the caregiver. Thinking about getting my own betta, maybe two:lol:


those floating lilies are swweeet! does the betta actually enjoy them


----------



## kngiraffe

Littlebittyfish said:


> Nice tank! Cute photo!:-D


aww thank you i just had to take down the background though because flame was flaring at the wall. im going to try to put it back up soon.
hehe, thank you


----------



## Pitluvs

kngiraffe said:


> nicee i like your tank and the squidward house


I seen it on here soo many times, I just had to get it! Thanks!

Oh and for those wondering, our water level JUST hits the top of the tube so Ben can't get in the holes of the filter cover. Thats why my water is a little low in the tank


----------



## kngiraffe

Pitluvs said:


> I seen it on here soo many times, I just had to get it! Thanks!
> 
> Oh and for those wondering, our water level JUST hits the top of the tube so Ben can't get in the holes of the filter cover. Thats why my water is a little low in the tank


that's funny, because my boyfriend and i were gonna get it but i was afraid our old betta who died after a month would get stuck bc he was a bigger one then flame. but we decided to go with the cave i have now. his dad gave us a sunken ship that we could use, and i might switch things up and use that for a while.


----------



## kngiraffe

i would like to change some things up in my tank, i think. like llittle stuff. any suggestions that i can find around the house that are safe for my betta?


----------



## kngiraffe

Feral said:


> 10 Gal tank setup about a month ago for the new guy, Sharky- He likes to rest up on the nice cushy blossom when he's not pestering me to be fed:
> 
> View attachment 21906


is that like a flower from a craft store?


----------



## kngiraffe

Lordsameth said:


> Here is mine!!


i love your tank!


----------



## PewPewPew

kngiraffe said:


> i would like to change some things up in my tank, i think. like llittle stuff. any suggestions that i can find around the house that are safe for my betta?


Mugs that are clean and soaked a few days (to get the soap off) work, silken flowers that have no metal, no fake scents and none of that flakey, powerdery fake pollen stuff on them can be used (soak in warm but not hot water for 3+days to see if color leeches)..ummm..

Small glass cups, shot glasses, snifters, etc can be used and look cool as caves or filled with gravel or marbles. If its full of something, make sure the fish cant get in and get trapped..

UHHMM.

FFF Idk D;

I have small stone figurines that I got from a cavern (t rex shape LOL!) that are polished and sealed and safe in my tanks. I soakd them a while beforehand.


----------



## PewPewPew

newfiedragon said:


> Here are the temporary homes of two of my dragons. I'm setting up a divided 10g for them and another dragon that I have. And usually there's a piece of paper up between them, but I took it away for the pic.
> 
> Has anyone used these cookie jars from walmart for a betta home before? I was wondering if I was able to put the covers on properly (there's no seal on the covers) or would that block off the air supply for the fish?


Wedge a small, soft, pliable material between the top of the rim and bottom of the cover, just enough to prop open but enough to stay closed and warm/humid. I do that with my tanks.

Aquarium sealant, dried into a thick thick strip for a few days, is soft enough to work :<


----------



## Neil D

newfiedragon said:


> Here are the temporary homes of two of my dragons. I'm setting up a divided 10g for them and another dragon that I have. And usually there's a piece of paper up between them, but I took it away for the pic.
> 
> Has anyone used these cookie jars from walmart for a betta home before? I was wondering if I was able to put the covers on properly (there's no seal on the covers) or would that block off the air supply for the fish?


I know that either thecryscat or Arashi Takamine uses those jar thingies. Are they heated? If theyre the 2G kind, you may have an excuse to get 2 more bettas after these guys move to their 10G


----------



## kalae

ryuk's 20g 

ryuk's tank | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ryuk (the feed me face)

randomness 060.1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ryuk and his bridge

randomness 006 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

First off let me say there are some really amazing tanks on here, and some really beautiful bettas. 

Below I have a Marina gold fish tank that is 2.65 (such weird size lol) gallon tank.











This is Noni my moon tail betta, I had no intention of getting a betta but when i saw him he was beautiful so i got him.









He is blue and the tips/edges of his fins are white, and he has two red little fins underneath him.











This is Mr Grooper, he is a cat fishy bottom eater, sorry i cant remember the type of fish he is. I also got 2 ghost shrimp, do you think that is too much for such a small tank?











On my wish list to get soon are a leaf hammock for Noni, and a tank heater, and also filter refills.

Do you think i need the air stone, i havent really had it on because the filter is pretty powerful and when i have the air stone on Noni looks like he has trouble swimming.

Also i want to add a light to it.


----------



## Aluyasha

Ghost shrimp do not really contribute to the bioload all that much.
However the cory that you have needs to be in a larger tank and in a group.


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

what is a good suggestion for a tank that size for a fish for the bottom?


----------



## Lion Mom

luvmyzoocrew said:


> First off let me say there are some really amazing tanks on here, and some really beautiful bettas.
> 
> Below I have a Marina gold fish tank that is 2.65 (such weird size lol) gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Noni my moon tail betta, I had no intention of getting a betta but when i saw him he was beautiful so i got him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is blue and the tips/edges of his fins are white, and he has two red little fins underneath him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mr Grooper, he is a cat fishy bottom eater, sorry i cant remember the type of fish he is. I also got 2 ghost shrimp, do you think that is too much for such a small tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my wish list to get soon are a leaf hammock for Noni, and a tank heater, and also filter refills.
> 
> Do you think i need the air stone, i havent really had it on because the filter is pretty powerful and when i have the air stone on Noni looks like he has trouble swimming.
> 
> Also i want to add a light to it.


What a CUTE tank and BEAUTIFUL bettas!!! :-D

Does that tank come with a light? 

Welcome to the forum & the WONDERFUL world of bettas!!!!


----------



## bahamut285

I think Cories have to be in groups of 3-4+? But their tank has to be 10G+ I was told ....too bad for me, I think they're so cute but I've only got 5Gs XD


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

Thank you Lionmom , the tank did not come with a light but they do sell ones that you can put with them, i will see what i can find at the store when i go there, hopefully this weekend. Bahamut i didnt know that, they are cute,ol. I get mad cause i asked the girl and told her the EXACT setup that i had and what could i get for the bottom and that is what she suggested, ugh.


----------



## Lion Mom

luvmyzoocrew said:


> Thank you Lionmom , the tank did not come with a light but they do sell ones that you can put with them, i will see what i can find at the store when i go there, hopefully this weekend. Bahamut i didnt know that, they are cute,ol. I get mad cause i asked the girl and told her the EXACT setup that i had and what could i get for the bottom and that is what she suggested, ugh.


You're welcome - it really IS cute!!! 

It always pays to do you own research. While some pet store employees know their stuff, many don't - sadly! :-(

In any event, you now know and have the option of either returning the cory or setting up a better home for him and getting him some friends. 

Here's an idea - get a 10 gal. kit, get more corries and move them & one of your betta boys in. That way, you have the Marina 5 gal. freed up for ANOTHER betta!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

i can give the cory to my dad to put in his tank and pick up some friends for him when i get something else. any suggestions for bottom eaters?


----------



## Lion Mom

luvmyzoocrew said:


> i can give the cory to my dad to put in his tank and pick up some friends for him when i get something else. any suggestions for bottom eaters?



That sounds like a plan. 

In a 5 gal.? No idea. Shrimp are pretty hit & miss - could work or could be a nice betta snack. Depends on the betta. 

Some like snails, but they poop a LOT!!!!


----------



## kngiraffe

what color paper should i put on the back of my tank? black? or another color?


----------



## Neil D

luvmyzoocrew said:


> First off let me say there are some really amazing tanks on here, and some really beautiful bettas.
> 
> Below I have a Marina gold fish tank that is 2.65 (such weird size lol) gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Noni my moon tail betta, I had no intention of getting a betta but when i saw him he was beautiful so i got him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is blue and the tips/edges of his fins are white, and he has two red little fins underneath him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mr Grooper, he is a cat fishy bottom eater, sorry i cant remember the type of fish he is. I also got 2 ghost shrimp, do you think that is too much for such a small tank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my wish list to get soon are a leaf hammock for Noni, and a tank heater, and also filter refills.
> 
> Do you think i need the air stone, i havent really had it on because the filter is pretty powerful and when i have the air stone on Noni looks like he has trouble swimming.
> 
> Also i want to add a light to it.


What heater do you use?


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

I dont have a heater at the moment i am going to be getting one, and a thermometor , at the moment it is pretty hot around here so i dont think the water is too cold


----------



## bettafish15

*My Betta's Tanks!*

I thought I would take some pics since I did an 80% water change for everyone yesterday.

Spot's 14g Tank:









Red's 10g Tank: 









Blue's 10g Tank:


----------



## Kytkattin

Your tanks are just lovely, bettafish15!


----------



## Sweeda88

bettafish15 said:


> I thought I would take some pics since I did an 80% water change for everyone yesterday.
> 
> Spot's 14g Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red's 10g Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue's 10g Tank:


Nice tanks! I wish I had the space to give all 7 of my fish such large homes! Unfortunately, they all live in only 3 or 5 gallons each.


----------



## bettafish15

Yeah, I'm already at my space limit with those three. I already have to move their tanks, because I got new bedroom furniture and the tanks are in the way of setting it up ;-; I dread moving the two 10gs. The 14g I wont have to move until we put together my new desk. 

The best part, is that I paid nothing for those tanks. 
The two 10g's were going to be 15$ altogether, but the guy said nothing about it so we got them for free XD The hoods we had to buy though :/


----------



## hodgepodgen

Wow the one with the stump looks awesome. I had one too but its in storage now cause my pleco sucked the paint off it. XP

I have Red River too... and Chobits lol



Arowan said:


> I finally purchased the Aqueon 16 gallon Bowfront Kit from Petco, for $99.
> 
> I emptied out my hawkeye 5gallon, transferring its plants, gravel, and prefilter to jumpstart the cycle. Rest of the gravel was leftover from the original bag of eco-complete that I bought so long ago.
> 
> The stump, background, and heater are new (though the heater the kit came with had such cheap suction cups, I broke them while trying to attach them, so took the ones from the 5g's heater and used them instead).
> 
> The "gray tree root" is from Petsmart, for $25, and is fake/plastic. Extremely sturdy, minimal sharp edges, and is awesome
> 
> Day 1 flora:
> 1- micro sword (left, front)
> 1- anachris (right, back)
> 1-frill plant/fox tail (left, back)
> 1-Hygrophila which I broke into 2 parts. (front, off-center-right; right, front)
> 
> Day 1 Fauna:
> 1- Male Betta
> 2-Leopard Cories (the reason I had to buy a bigger tank! Surprise fish gifts are great, gave me an excuse to go bigger). (note #2, I'm getting more next weekend, want to make sure that the cycle jump-start was a success).
> 
> Just a few photos, some in the next post too... I'll make a topic as well, so I can put more of them and record its progress
> 
> Note, hard to photograph straight on with the bowfront tank, so some angles always end up looking blurry.


----------



## pecktec

*Fluval Spec*

I have a good video for this. You can find it in the link on my signature. Here ate stills from the forth comeing update.


----------



## Alex09

My female betta's home. She was originally in my 28 gal riparium but she got very aggressive with the cories (but not the platies for some reason) so I had to take her out. It's a soil based tank - about 1.5 inches of miracle gro- capped with sand. This is a no tech tank. It's warm in california so no need for a heater, all light for the plants is provided by the sun.


----------



## Lion Mom

Alex09 said:


> My female betta's home. She was originally in my 28 gal riparium but she got very aggressive with the cories (but not the platies for some reason) so I had to take her out. It's a soil based tank - about 1.5 inches of miracle gro- capped with sand. This is a no tech tank. It's warm in california so no need for a heater, all light for the plants is provided by the sun.


What size is that and shouldn't it be covered? 

Otherwise, pretty cute! :-D


----------



## Alex09

It's a gallon. I plan on upgrading my male betta's tank - then she could have his old 2.5 gal. It is not covered. Covering it would greatly reduce the amount of light the plants would get i'm afraid. It's been like this for a few weeks.


----------



## Shimizoki

I believe the worry is that since bettas are known to jump you may come home to a very sad picture.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

pecktec said:


> I have a good video for this. You can find it in the link on my signature. Here ate stills from the forth comeing update.


You set up the fluval really nice. I also love the tank(s) in the background of the unboxing video!:-D


----------



## Lion Mom

Alex09 said:


> It's a gallon. I plan on upgrading my male betta's tank - then she could have his old 2.5 gal. It is not covered. Covering it would greatly reduce the amount of light the plants would get i'm afraid. It's been like this for a few weeks.


Well, good luck to you as females are known to jump. Hopefully, if she hasn't yet, she won't.


----------



## Alex09

Hmmm... I never had any jumping bettas. but I just dangled some food above the waterline and she did jump rather high... I will look for something clear or made of glass around my house and see if I can find something suitable to cover it. My 2.5 gallon tank is covered but only because that fish is my pride and joy and I am taking NO risks lol.


----------



## Sweeda88

Alex09 said:


> Hmmm... I never had any jumping bettas. but I just dangled some food above the waterline and she did jump rather high... I will look for something clear or made of glass around my house and see if I can find something suitable to cover it. My 2.5 gallon tank is covered but only because that fish is my pride and joy and I am taking NO risks lol.


You shouldn't take risks with ANY of your fish. Aren't they ALL worth the best care and safety that you can provide?


----------



## Neil D

Yes. ^+1


----------



## smellsfishie

newf said:


> Our divided tank. I really like how it looks.


Where did you get your dividers from? Or what brand are they? I need to get a 20L or rig up my 30L for my boys. All in 10g divided tanks now.


----------



## Alex09

Sweeda88 said:


> You shouldn't take risks with ANY of your fish. Aren't they ALL worth the best care and safety that you can provide?


Sorry, I didn't mean to insinuate that one fish is worth less than another. They are all special in their own way ^^ I just didnt think she would be a jumper as she's never done it before. Anyways, I found a clear sheet of plastic to use a cover till She moves into the 2.5 gal. Will cut it to size tomorrow so it looks nicer.

PS: She's in July's photo contest posing as Jaws


----------



## Pitluvs

I thought rules were posted before about forum behavior? No need of jumping all over someone guys. State your case, and it's up to the owner to take the advice or not. Jezz guys!

Love everyones tanks, but I really love pecktec's!

And we don't have a heater in Ben's tank, I bought one and turned it on and it nearly cooked my fish! I am buying another tomorrow and putting the old one in the box and sending it back haha But our boys been doing ok, and it's Atlantic Canada here.


----------



## Tisia

you can also use saran wrap with some holes poked into it for a cover


----------



## Lion Mom

Alex09 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to insinuate that one fish is worth less than another. They are all special in their own way ^^ I just didnt think she would be a jumper as she's never done it before. Anyways, I found a clear sheet of plastic to use a cover till She moves into the 2.5 gal. Will cut it to size tomorrow so it looks nicer.
> 
> PS: She's in July's photo contest posing as Jaws


Sounds like a plan! :-D Just make sure you have some air holes in there for the girl.


----------



## Arzela

Kihoo's Jungle:


----------



## Lion Mom

BEAUTIFUL, Arzela!!!


----------



## Arzela

Lion Mom said:


> BEAUTIFUL, Arzela!!!


Thanks, I'll post a video of it at some point.  It's seriously like, my pride and joy. LOL.


----------



## Tisia

seems like it would be way bigger than 2.5  definitely looks great


----------



## Neil D

Arzela said:


> Kihoo's Jungle:


It's only 2.5 G?! It looks great!


----------



## Alex09

Wow arzela! That looks like a 10g! Can you tell us what plants are in there?


----------



## pecktec

Thank you!


----------



## Arzela

Alex09 said:


> Wow arzela! That looks like a 10g! Can you tell us what plants are in there?


Yup, it's only a standard 2.5 gallon tank. 

Plants: Creeping Jenny, Stargrass, Anubias Nana, and Dwarf Saggitaria. 

I use Yeast Co2, and there is 27 watts of 6500k light above the tank.


----------



## undergunfire

Vespa & Ghost Rider's home :-D....











Vespa (yellow crowntail) use to live in the big 37 gal. tropical tank, but he was always hiding out. I set my 10 gal. back up and put him in there and his personality came bursting out! I was in Petco yesterday and saw a beautiful halfmoom grey/silver/blue-green/purple (depending on the light) with red fins that were outlined in black, so I just had to get him. We divided up the 10 gal. tank so Vespa and Ghost Rider each have 5 gals. They love it!

Vespa has 3 ghost shrimp, a ivory mystery snail, and an albino cory in with him.
Ghost Rider has 3 ghost shrimp, a black mystery snail, and a peppered cory in with him.

I've tried to find Pygmy Corys locally with no luck, so once the two Corys get too large then they will go into the 37 gal.


----------



## Neil D

Cories need to be in groups of 4+. Nice tank though:-D


----------



## luvmyzoocrew

Undergunfire :wink: will those snails make tons and tons of other snails? I thought about getting snails, or A snail but i have always known them to multiply. Anyone know of snails that dont mulitply,lol


----------



## Neil D

Apple snails. But only if u keep 1


----------



## hodgepodgen

Alex09 said:


> My female betta's home. She was originally in my 28 gal riparium but she got very aggressive with the cories (but not the platies for some reason) so I had to take her out. It's a soil based tank - about 1.5 inches of miracle gro- capped with sand. This is a no tech tank. It's warm in california so no need for a heater, all light for the plants is provided by the sun.


That's so cute~ Where'd you get that jar?


----------



## MikiMaki

This is Tailys brand new 3 gal kritter keeper. He was in a 1.5 gallon and isn't sure he likes this bigger tank yet. (He got pulled from the big tank for the same reason)








This is the big tank, mind the glare and tea bag lol.


----------



## danifacetastic

Why is there a tea bag on your tank? Making betta tea? Haha.


----------



## roarsirroar

Alex09 said:


> My female betta's home. She was originally in my 28 gal riparium but she got very aggressive with the cories (but not the platies for some reason) so I had to take her out. It's a soil based tank - about 1.5 inches of miracle gro- capped with sand. This is a no tech tank. It's warm in california so no need for a heater, all light for the plants is provided by the sun.


 i thought you couldn't keep bettas (or any other fish) in direct light...
i was going to do this but i read that it was bad and i freaked out and bought an artificial light :-?


----------



## Neil D

Actually you shouldnt. But really it's because of algea and temp fluctuations.


----------



## Devotion

I just finished sorting out a brand new tank to house my first betta! Im so excited! I was hoping to get a lil feedback on if it looks ok etc. Wasnt sure If I should post here or make a new thread but hey, here goes!










Its a 3.5 Gallon


----------



## Littlebittyfish

That is a cool 3.5 gallon tank.


----------



## kngiraffe

Devotion said:


> I just finished sorting out a brand new tank to house my first betta! Im so excited! I was hoping to get a lil feedback on if it looks ok etc. Wasnt sure If I should post here or make a new thread but hey, here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 3.5 Gallon


 i like it, it's cute. just make sure you get a thermometer and a heater. but other than that i think it looks good. what's on the bottom of the tank? haha


----------



## kngiraffe

nevermind. i see a heater now. haha, my bad.


----------



## Devotion

Yep! Heater is there, thermometer is also there, its one thats adheres to the outside of the tank and isnt visible in the picture. 

On the bottom of the tank is shrimp gravel. Not as fine as sand but not as big as gravel, I liked the look of it


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Devotion said:


> Yep! Heater is there, thermometer is also there, its one thats adheres to the outside of the tank and isnt visible in the picture.
> 
> On the bottom of the tank is shrimp gravel. Not as fine as sand but not as big as gravel, I liked the look of it


I like the look of the substrate as well..Do you plan on putting some shrimp in this tank?


----------



## Devotion

Not unless it would live well with my betta? Ive never kept shrimp, so I have no experience with them. I just saw the substrate in one of the shops display tanks and really liked how it looked. Since I had to buy some new gravel for the tank anyhow, I figured I would go with.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Devotion said:


> Not unless it would live well with my betta? Ive never kept shrimp, so I have no experience with them. I just saw the substrate in one of the shops display tanks and really liked how it looked. Since I had to buy some new gravel for the tank anyhow, I figured I would go with.


It really depends on the betta...Sometimes they get ate..:lol: I had ghost shrimp in my 10 gallon and they all died but one...but it was because my tank wasn't fully cycled at the time.The one has been alive for 5 months now though.:lol: I plan on getting a few more eventually..They just need to have little hidey spots to feel safe. They like to hide in mosses.mine eats fishfood flakes, sinking shrimp pellets (which is creepy because they're shrimp.:shock::lol and algae wafers.


----------



## kngiraffe

awh that is sweet gravel! at first it looked like sand and then when i went to go write a reply it looked like a picture. that's awesome  do you have a picture of your betta yet?


----------



## Devotion

Nono.. I only just brought my tank and set it up today so no betta for a while yet  I cant wait til I can get one though, I have been drooling over loads.


----------



## kngiraffe

Devotion said:


> Nono.. I only just brought my tank and set it up today so no betta for a while yet  I cant wait til I can get one though, I have been drooling over loads.


awwh. i know that feeling. andy(my boyfriend) and i just saw a really pretty betta at walmart saturday night. i was soo shocked to how gorgeous he was for being at walmart.


----------



## betta dude

this thread is huge


----------



## kngiraffe

betta dude said:


> this thread is huge


your betta is gorgeous!


----------



## Neil D

@ devotion,

Where did you get the shrimp gravel? How much? How do you clean it?


----------



## smellsfishie

My sorority- 28 g. bowfront- 9 female bettas, 1 bristlenose pleco, 3 threadfin rainbows, and yes, 1 lonely panda corydora.


----------



## Sweeda88

It's very nice, smellsfishie. But why only one corie? Did the others die? =(


----------



## smellsfishie

No, i was a bad mom and didn't do my research. I got "Panda" when she was just an eensy thing and I've had her for like... almost 2 yrs...? And just recently learned they are supposed to live in groups. Whoops. But, she loves my bettas and my pleco and I find her sleeping next to them often.  LOL... especially when I had my old betta, Eli, who was.. well, old... and slept on the tank floor a lot. She always cuddled up next to him. I am thinking of getting some but she seems happy? Maybe soon.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'd get a few and see how she does with them. But make sure have a place to put them if they don't work out.


----------



## Devotion

I got the shrimp gravel at my local Tropical Fish Suppliers store. Its £9.80 ($15.73) for a 2kg bag. Its just very fine grade gravel 0.7-1.2mm. Lil more difficult to clean cos the grade, im gonna need a finer sieve for it ^^


----------



## kngiraffe

smellsfishie said:


> No, i was a bad mom and didn't do my research. I got "Panda" when she was just an eensy thing and I've had her for like... almost 2 yrs...? And just recently learned they are supposed to live in groups. Whoops. But, she loves my bettas and my pleco and I find her sleeping next to them often.  LOL... especially when I had my old betta, Eli, who was.. well, old... and slept on the tank floor a lot. She always cuddled up next to him. I am thinking of getting some but she seems happy? Maybe soon.


awwwh that is adorable!  the fish cuddling


----------



## mjoy79

*Chandler's new digs*

I've had Chandler in his new 2.5 gal for several days now - although at first I just had the black gravel in there with a different rock decal - but the hole in the rock seemed too small for my big guy so I changed his tank to this "scene" with the bridge. He loves hanging out under the bridge - it is dark under there . There is a heater in ther now (although it rarely comes on, the water is already warm enough) and I will be putting in a filter soon as well. I love those Tetra Whisper filters - very calm!
Next 100% water change I'm going to remove some of the black gravel - I think he has too much gravel in his tank. He needs a little bit more room.

More pics to come of my other tanks


----------



## kngiraffe

mjoy79 said:


> I've had Chandler in his new 2.5 gal for several days now - although at first I just had the black gravel in there with a different rock decal - but the hole in the rock seemed too small for my big guy so I changed his tank to this "scene" with the bridge. He loves hanging out under the bridge - it is dark under there . There is a heater in ther now (although it rarely comes on, the water is already warm enough) and I will be putting in a filter soon as well. I love those Tetra Whisper filters - very calm!
> Next 100% water change I'm going to remove some of the black gravel - I think he has too much gravel in his tank. He needs a little bit more room.
> 
> More pics to come of my other tanks



adorable!!


----------



## mjoy79

kngiraffe said:


> adorable!!


 thanks


----------



## kngiraffe

mjoy79 said:


> thanks


welcome!


----------



## PewPewPew

Neil D said:


> Actually you shouldnt. But really it's because of algea and temp fluctuations.


If in moderation, its fine.
Temp fluxes arent really the issue- its when Lights* are used as a heat source its a bigger issue.

Bee tee dubs, nice tanks, guys.


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

Whew! , my 5 gallon tank is finally the way i want it lol, so here it is, the plants in it are Water Sprite (floating) and Anubias Nana which are planted, at first when i changed his surroundings his stress line was dark and visible so i turned off the lights for about 30 minutes, and he is back to normal checking out his new plants. Bottom is black gravel and in the front are Amethyst crystal i got out of a local gem mine  My girlfriend told me it looked like a woodland cave LOL, loving it!


----------



## kngiraffe

GrimlockDESTROY said:


> Whew! , my 5 gallon tank is finally the way i want it lol, so here it is, the plants in it are Water Sprite (floating) and Anubias Nana which are planted, at first when i changed his surroundings his stress line was dark and visible so i turned off the lights for about 30 minutes, and he is back to normal checking out his new plants. Bottom is black gravel and in the front are Amethyst crystal i got out of a local gem mine  My girlfriend told me it looked like a woodland cave LOL, loving it!


awwwh!!!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Looks good! Make sure the anubias' rhizome (thick stem, not the roots) hasnt been buried, or itll stifle it and rot. D;


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

PewPewPew said:


> Looks good! Make sure the anubias' rhizome (thick stem, not the roots) hasnt been buried, or itll stifle it and rot. D;


Thanks! yep i made sure that was the first thing i did with them  the thick stem is sticking out from the back , which is why they are not visible in the pic lol.


----------



## roarsirroar

PewPewPew said:


> If in moderation, its fine.
> Temp fluxes arent really the issue- its when Lights* are used as a heat source its a bigger issue.
> 
> Bee tee dubs, nice tanks, guys.


 ahh i see...


----------



## Alex09

Upgraded my 2.5 to a 5.5 gallon  I removed the top rim. Its a little sloppy but it works. Will raise the water level as the plant in the back grows taller (it's leaves will be out of the water - want it to grow and look like this). It is a soil based tank. have about an inch of miracle gro organic potting soil capped with gravel. Will add more crypts as I get my hands on them.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

I LOVE it alex! Didn't you make a thread about taking off the rim? Do you possibly have a link to it? I think it looks so much cleaner! Thanks


----------



## Alex09

I did make a thread about de-rimming a 10 gal and leaving the corners intact.

Followed this tutuorial for the 5 gal. Only I used a product called "goo-gone" instead of alcohol. It works so much better to remove the silicone. Just be very careful when taking the rim off - you wouldnt want it to crack. Or worse, hurt yourself.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Thanks! I'll take a look  Did you take off the bottom rim also?


----------



## Neil D

Looks GREAT! so jealous.


----------



## Alex09

puppyrjjkm said:


> Thanks! I'll take a look  Did you take off the bottom rim also?


No, I left the bottom rim intact because:

_"...The problem with Aqueon type tanks is that the glass panels sit in a 
plastic groove, and the bottom tank panel is slightly raised, not flush
with the four bottom edges.

so obviously the weight of water would cause it to crash down or leak
so thats why I didnt de-rim the bottom rim..."_


----------



## PewPewPew

So the guy in that tutorial looks sorta like the blonde man from the Road to Eldorado....

o___o umyeah.










ARGH


----------



## newf

I like that idea you have with the plants growing out of the tank. It looks very kewl.


----------



## Impolite

BritneySunshine said:


> *This is my betta, Marlee.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is his tank to small? Actually he is in a new tank, I will post pictures soon.*


I have one of these but don't use it... because theres an intense amount of bubbles when I fill it up... how do you get rid of the bubbles?


----------



## PewPewPew

Use the hose/sprayer thing from the kitchen sink instead of the faucet. It blasts the air out more than does a faucet, which makes less tank bubbles.

I think those tanks are too small and cannot be heated properly..


----------



## Neil D

@impolite and brittanysunshine,

This hanging bowls are dangerous and in adequate for any fish. Sorry, but it's the truth. They cannot be heated or filtered. They don't have enough room to move either. Please get a 2.5 g tank or more. Sorry if it seems like I'm attacking you or trolling, but I just want the absolute best for your beautiful VT betta. :-D


----------



## PewPewPew

I agree, do the best you can-- opt for 2.5 gallons and above for easiest heating/cleanings, though 1.5-2 gallons is great, too.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Jazz's 2gal home: {It's my favorite of all 4 of our tanks.}


----------



## Neil D

Awesome


----------



## fishcurl

I finally finished setting up my tank! Whoohoo! I really like how it turned out.

It's a Marineland Hex 5 Gallon with filter (baffled) and an adjustable 25 watt heater.

The plants are fake, but I will be going live as soon as I can. No fishy in there yet. Hopefully I'll find a buddy tomorrow :-D

The last couple of pictures are there to show how I modified the arch. Although it's meant for the aquarium, it's hollow and the edges of the hollow were sharp - a fishy could totally swim up in there and maybe get stuck or injured. So I blocked the holes with plastic canvas and AQ sealant (yes, I let it cure for 48 hours and gave it a good rinse).

Okay, enough talking. Here it is :-D


----------



## Neil D

Good idea using the canvas mesh thingy;-)


----------



## PewPewPew

Very nice! Looking good, and good work with the arch!

If it helps, I really like ordering from Sweetaquatics.com for my plants. They have good prices and fantastic plants.
They take a little longer than other places to ship, but thats ok- Its a mom and pop business.

If you wanna order from em, do it now lol! Youll get em in a few weeks. 

Quality and price over speed for me, lawl.


----------



## mjoy79

*My tanks!*

Chandler hanging out down by the river:









Ross in his little oasis









Thailand import, Joey enjoying his American home









and Justin Furstenfeld (named after the lead singer of Blue October) rocking out. I need to do something besides that castle eventually


----------



## Pataflafla

Here's my 10 gallon from Walmart. It currently houses Ratchet, Frog, and Yorick.


----------



## Cassandra90

Just redid my tank to make it sand bottom and live planted today.


----------



## kngiraffe

fishcurl said:


> I finally finished setting up my tank! Whoohoo! I really like how it turned out.
> 
> It's a Marineland Hex 5 Gallon with filter (baffled) and an adjustable 25 watt heater.
> 
> The plants are fake, but I will be going live as soon as I can. No fishy in there yet. Hopefully I'll find a buddy tomorrow :-D
> 
> The last couple of pictures are there to show how I modified the arch. Although it's meant for the aquarium, it's hollow and the edges of the hollow were sharp - a fishy could totally swim up in there and maybe get stuck or injured. So I blocked the holes with plastic canvas and AQ sealant (yes, I let it cure for 48 hours and gave it a good rinse).
> 
> Okay, enough talking. Here it is :-D


i absolutely LOVE your tank!!! we almost bought that tank but we went with the 2.5


----------



## Neil D

Nice tanks guys/gals!


----------



## fishcurl

Neil D said:


> Good idea using the canvas mesh thingy;-)


Thank you! I felt like an aquatic Martha Stewart doing it. Except of course she would've imported the mesh from France and mixed the sealant by hand using champagne vinegar and Swiss Alp spring water. It's a good thing!



PewPewPew said:


> Very nice! Looking good, and good work with the arch!
> 
> If it helps, I really like ordering from Sweetaquatics.com for my plants. They have good prices and fantastic plants.
> They take a little longer than other places to ship, but thats ok- Its a mom and pop business.


Thank you!

Unfortunately I'm in Canada which limits who I can order from. However I've got line on a fellow who lives in my province and sells plants etc. through Aquabid. He's got some beautiful bettas, too.



mjoy79 said:


> and Justin Furstenfeld (named after the lead singer of Blue October) rocking out. I need to do something besides that castle eventually


Great tanks! And I love the "rock on" sign. That's hilarious :-D



kngiraffe said:


> i absolutely LOVE your tank!!! we almost bought that tank but we went with the 2.5


Thank you! Have you put up a pic of your tank yet? I'll keep my eye out for it if you have. I've only gotten to page 111 of this thread so it might be a while :lol:


----------



## kngiraffe

fishcurl said:


> Thank you! I felt like an aquatic Martha Stewart doing it. Except of course she would've imported the mesh from France and mixed the sealant by hand using champagne vinegar and Swiss Alp spring water. It's a good thing!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm in Canada which limits who I can order from. However I've got line on a fellow who lives in my province and sells plants etc. through Aquabid. He's got some beautiful bettas, too.
> 
> 
> Great tanks! And I love the "rock on" sign. That's hilarious :-D
> 
> 
> Thank you! Have you put up a pic of your tank yet? I'll keep my eye out for it if you have. I've only gotten to page 111 of this thread so it might be a while :lol:


yessuh ( pretty sure i have but it was probably before i switched gems. i'll post a new one


----------



## Pitluvs

Hughie's QT tank... I love it since he can swim around and prop himself up on the rocks when he wants a break *when water is low*









This will be the boys tank once I get the 45g up and running... right now it has the Celestial Danios and baby Longfin Bristle Noses. I will of course remove some plants, they are in QT too LOL


----------



## Tikibirds

Tauski's new digs









Sesshomarhu's new pagoda. I have black gravel but hasvent had time to put it in yet


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Tiki; the pagoda in your second picture is the same house I bought for my HMDT...and it released some kind of chemical into the water that made him sick. The whole thing smelled of really awful plastic, so it might of just been the one I grabbed...But just in case. >.<


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki; the pagoda in your second picture is the same house I bought for my HMDT...and it released some kind of chemical into the water that made him sick. The whole thing smelled of really awful plastic, so it might of just been the one I grabbed...But just in case. >.<


This one didnt have a smell but I'll keep a close eye on him, just in case.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Robins 2.5 gallon..
Temporary location until I get anther powerstrip.  My 10 gallon is in the background..I usually have a piece of paper up to separate them but I let them see each other every now and then.


----------



## Neil D

Nice


----------



## hodgepodgen

I love the natural looking tanks


----------



## Impolite

Neil D said:


> @impolite and brittanysunshine,
> 
> This hanging bowls are dangerous and in adequate for any fish. Sorry, but it's the truth. They cannot be heated or filtered. They don't have enough room to move either. Please get a 2.5 g tank or more. Sorry if it seems like I'm attacking you or trolling, but I just want the absolute best for your beautiful VT betta. :-D


 
Oh! I wasn't going to use it for a betta  
I have a 10 gal sorority and its upgrading to 20 long soon (on my birthday)
I was thinking maybe one shrimp for my little brother, but I filled it up to see how it did, and it was bubbly.


----------



## sunnydawnie

Goldie in his re-decorated tank. He's happy with his new plants and castle.
He sleeps in the top of his caboma plant


----------



## Neil D

I want it!!!!!


----------



## EverythingNice55

I cannot find my camera right now, but I have a beautiful mini betta tank that hangs on the wall! It has a beautiful brown flowery background to it! When I find my camera, I'll be sure to post a picture of it!


----------



## Pitluvs

I got these for Ben and Hughie today  Ben's cave is still in his QT tank until tomorrow and I need to buy a new tank/plant for Hughie


----------



## mjoy79

sunnydawnie said:


> Goldie in his re-decorated tank. He's happy with his new plants and castle.
> He sleeps in the top of his caboma plant


love that tank!! How many gallons is it?


----------



## Jessabell

Pitluvs, Ren is in those same tanks! haha


----------



## Nimbus13

Aristotle <3


















And Batman <3


----------



## betta4me

i'd love to post a pic but i'm not exactly sure how can anyone help out with that? please


----------



## sunnydawnie

It's 2G.


----------



## NCBettaMom

Nemo likes his new plant!


----------



## Pitluvs

Ben and Hughie are finally in their tank, now I need to find a third!


----------



## JoLynn

Yaun Phorke's tank. It's not quite finished yet


----------



## Littlebittyfish

You guys are making me wanna go get one of those 1.5 gallon tanks...:lol: Does the led top light work well for live plants?


----------



## sunnydawnie

Emerald's 16G currently being cycled. He's in France :-D


----------



## Pitluvs

Littlebittyfish said:


> You guys are making me wanna go get one of those 1.5 gallon tanks...:lol: Does the led top light work well for live plants?


Ehhhh, I am hearing that LED's are not great for plants. You could always have a desk lamp shining on the tanks with a 65000K spiral light in it for the plants  When I plan on planting... I'm going to move mine closer to a natural light source or use the lamp idea. But they look amazing! I want two more for sure!


----------



## Lion Mom

Littlebittyfish said:


> You guys are making me wanna go get one of those 1.5 gallon tanks...:lol: Does the led top light work well for live plants?


I have a 2 gal. w/LED lights with some java fern & small anubius and the plants seem to do fine.

Matter of fact it's this tank:

http://www.petco.com/product/113933...Fish_4-_-PETCO Hex Freshwater Aquarium-113933

I like that tank SO much, I ordered another one over the week-end!


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

Well i caved in , and setup this 10 gallon tank for Link, just to get him out of the 5 gallon I have lol, Right now the 5 gallon has nothing in it but black gravel so i transferred the water sprites and the 2 Anubias Nana plants i have with the cave decoration as well. Also got 2 snails now , I am planning to add a lot more of the live plants soon, so here is what it looks like now. So far he is really loving it!

The rock formations around the 2 Anubias Nana plants are Unikite which is a form of granite rock.

I'm not adding any other fish to the 10 gallon, i want him to have it all to himself, minus the 2 snails and the possible ghost shrimp i may or may not buy.

Now that i have the empty 5 gallon, it may be time for a nice little rescue from Petsmart or Petco 

And so it begins......


----------



## PewPewPew

Oooh, looking good. I like your gravel, too.

Maybe get some bacopa or wisteria in the back? I always have liked the look of wisteria on a "hill" in 10 gallons. I push the gravel up towards the back and allow it to slope gently to the front, making medium plants now quite tall, and adding depth.


----------



## Neil D

You could divide that 5g btw;-)


----------



## Squidmagician

*Grimlock:* Your tank is quite pretty already, and with some more plants, I think it will be gorgeous. :-D And I love the unikite! It's such a pretty stone.


----------



## Andrometer

My new boy Julius in a 2.5 gallon.
I actually plan on converting to live plants some time around next Friday! If everything at the pet store goes according to plan, I should be coming home with anacharis, anubias, and marimo on Saturday and want to do QT for a week. I'm so excited!


----------



## Kytkattin

Andrometer said:


> My new boy Julius in a 2.5 gallon.
> I actually plan on converting to live plants some time around next Friday! If everything at the pet store goes according to plan, I should be coming home with anacharis, anubias, and marimo on Saturday and want to do QT for a week. I'm so excited!


Lovely tank! But if you really want plants, right now Petsmart is having a sale on them. I am not sure how long it is going to last, so if you can go earlier you might save some moneys! :-D


----------



## Andrometer

Thank you! I read about the sale, and wiiish I could go sooner, but I just got my driver's license and I'm not comfortable driving alone yet- and I don't have my own car yet... I can only hope it lasts a couple of days..! ;-;


----------



## PewPewPew

My order of plants came in a bit ago... quite a bit died. Boo.  The tank's brands-spankin new, so things need to grow in. This 5 is also too short for my onion plants and ferns, boo >_<

Hopefully things will grow in better and look nicer quickly. If not, Ill have to move things around more :c

(pics arent doing it justice, Idk..looks different in person.)

























I have:

Pennywort (needs to grow in more, omg so sparse ;_
Large java fern
Small java fern 
Young amazon swords
Wisteria
Anacharis (both types)
Water sprite
Dwarf Sagittarius
dwarf hairgrass
anubias nana
marimo moss (broken up ball)
dwarf onion plant
banana lily

Aannndd I think that's it. I think. I have no idea. *gives up* @[email protected]

This took forever, thanks to a root tab I'd forgotten about. Kicked up so much whiteness I had to scrap the tank, since its late and I could wait for it to settle.

BOOOO.


----------



## masshiimarro

i dont think ive ever posted in this thread, which is amazing XD 
but i redid the tank, added a divided fellow in and viola~!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> My order of plants came in a bit ago... quite a bit died. Boo.  The tank's brands-spankin new, so things need to grow in. This 5 is also too short for my onion plants and ferns, boo >_<
> 
> Hopefully things will grow in better and look nicer quickly. If not, Ill have to move things around more :c
> 
> (pics arent doing it justice, Idk..looks different in person.)
> 
> View attachment 32687
> 
> 
> View attachment 32688
> 
> 
> View attachment 32689
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> Pennywort (needs to grow in more, omg so sparse ;_
> Large java fern
> Small java fern
> Young amazon swords
> Wisteria
> Anacharis (both types)
> Water sprite
> Dwarf Sagittarius
> dwarf hairgrass
> anubias nana
> marimo moss (broken up ball)
> dwarf onion plant
> banana lily
> 
> Aannndd I think that's it. I think. I have no idea. *gives up* @[email protected]
> 
> This took forever, thanks to a root tab I'd forgotten about. Kicked up so much whiteness I had to scrap the tank, since its late and I could wait for it to settle.
> 
> BOOOO.


Are onion plants easy to take care of? I have been looking for some for awhile...Looks like it is added to my list of plants to order online this fall. (to hot now for shipping them in this time of year here I think)Love your tank.



masshiimarro said:


> i dont think ive ever posted in this thread, which is amazing XD
> but i redid the tank, added a divided fellow in and viola~!


I really love this! How many gallons is your tank?


----------



## masshiimarro

Its a 10 gal. Thanks! ^^


----------



## PewPewPew

Theyre not hard to take care of. Tbh, this is my first go at them (along with the pennywort, sag and sprite), so Im not completely sure.

I got mine for $.60, hah! Cant go wrong with that 

I think I'm gonna order again at some point, perhaps even really soon. I need to stop experimenting and get more of the plants I like for a more cohesive look.

I Think Im gonna bombard my 5 gallon tall with onion plants and dwarf sag 

Btw- I would get dwarf onion, since onion (normal) get huge!


----------



## Sweeda88

@PewPewPew AAAAAAAHHHHHH Baller is so cute!!! I WANT HIM NOW!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Sweeda88 said:


> @PewPewPew AAAAAAAHHHHHH Baller is so cute!!! I WANT HIM NOW!!!


NUUUNNN HES MY BABY!!! ;^; I luh my Baller! <3 We're best frands!


----------



## Sweeda88

=( Fine. I'll just go be with Sequin, then.


----------



## PewPewPew

*steals sequin* NOPE.


----------



## Sweeda88

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Not my baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Findlay

*Findlay's new tank *

I've got some more work to do... and I'm thinking of trying my hand at live plants? I have more research to do first :crazy:

I made him a custom background (dork much?)... and I caught him flaring right when I snapped this photo. What a show-off. :roll:

Anyway - here is my homeboys crib as of now! He is making bubblenests like a crazy man!!

Oh me so bubbley ;-)


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh, geez, how cute. Flarin' at you.

Plants?:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

I think i am finally finished with my tank setups for now, My VT Link has been moved into the 10 gallon, and my newest buddy Poe now has the 5 gallon that I redone.


Here is Link's 10 gallon setup, the plants that are in it are, Water Sprite, Frill, 2 Anubias Nana's, and 2 Cabomba plants, also 1 Marimo Moss Ball, and 2 apple snails. The plants you see in front of the Cave decoration are actually those Betta Bulbs i got at walmart, all of them sprouted and are growing (first time i've never gotten dud bulbs)











This is Poe's 5 gallon tank now, i got him a rock cave decor, 4 ghost shrimp (which i put in first) 1 batch of Frill plants which are floating, Poe only has one eye and he loves this tank, he has been exploring all day today lol. Oh and i just now noticed on one of the plants i got i has a stowaway baby snail, so i guess he has a home now as well.


----------



## PewPewPew

The baby snail is probably a pond snail... careful! They breed like mad. If you dont want babies, git him!

Whats a frill plant? I dont think Ive ever heard of them.. I like your tanks, btw~


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

PewPewPew said:


> The baby snail is probably a pond snail... careful! They breed like mad. If you dont want babies, git him!
> 
> Whats a frill plant? I dont think Ive ever heard of them.. I like your tanks, btw~


Thank you Frill plant is short for Myriophyllum, Petsmart just doesn't know how to label plants, or maybe they think people will not know the names of them so they make one up lol. You can find out about it here....

http://www.tropica.com/advising/plant-articles/myriophyllum-mezianum.aspx


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, I know right? They labeled some cabomba at mine just "NETTLED PLANT".

*eye roll*

Its quite pretty  (lol now that I know what it is, haha!)


----------



## dsgems

*Love the tree root look*

Wow That is fanastatic. Very different. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Potato123

My divided 5-7 gallon thai house fishtank. Got it for 30 bucks at a south east asian festival.  That divider is ugly though, I should have made my own.


----------



## smellsfishie

neat idea.


----------



## Lion Mom

Potato123 said:


> My divided 5-7 gallon thai house fishtank. Got it for 30 bucks at a south east asian festival.  That divider is ugly though, I should have made my own.


That is a BEAUTIFUL tank! Personally, I wouldn't have divided it, though - but that's just me. :-D


----------



## maycausedeath

Lovely tanks guys!


Ignore the ugly ammonia alert, I forgot to pull it for the picture


----------



## dsgems

Your tank is beautiful. I love the the rock cave. What is growing on it? Is the white on it part of the decoration or is it a plant. Thanks for the info on the "frill" plant.



"Live, Love, and Learn"


----------



## Neil D

What is 'ammonia alert'?


----------



## Pitluvs

I want that Ammonia Alert  Love both of your tanks guys!

Yay, I can get one on Ebay for about $10


----------



## maycausedeath

Neil D said:


> What is 'ammonia alert'?


Ammonia alert is a little thing you hang inside of your tank, and it's supposed to tell you the level of ammonia in your tank. 

I'm thinking it may not work though since it showed the same level before and after my vacation...


----------



## Lion Mom

maycausedeath said:


> Ammonia alert is a little thing you hang inside of your tank, and it's supposed to tell you the level of ammonia in your tank.
> 
> I'm thinking it may not work though since it showed the same level before and after my vacation...


I have read it is just a gimmick & doesn't work. :-(


----------



## Pitluvs

Lion Mom said:


> I have read it is just a gimmick & doesn't work. :-(


Blahhh. All the good things are! haha *thumbs down*


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

dsgems said:


> Your tank is beautiful. I love the the rock cave. What is growing on it? Is the white on it part of the decoration or is it a plant. Thanks for the info on the "frill" plant.
> 
> 
> 
> "Live, Love, and Learn"


The rock cave is colored, so it kinda looks like algae is growing on it but it's not lol, the white that you see is Amethyst crystals i found at a local gem mine.


----------



## Pitluvs

I finally got all three done! Ben has water, Hughie has epsoms and Twitch has aq salt lol It's an interesting time during water changes. Twitch LOVES his new home! Now to get those fins unclamped!


----------



## PewPewPew

Ive heard the same about the alert :C Its the same with the outside sticker thermometers. They work so-so, but so-so isnt great when its such a sensitive issue!


----------



## PewPewPew

Potato123 said:


> My divided 5-7 gallon thai house fishtank. Got it for 30 bucks at a south east asian festival.  That divider is ugly though, I should have made my own.


how does one clean that thing?! D8


----------



## BETTA DET

Well here is the 14 gallon some lucky Betta fish will be getting all to himself, at least for a little while;-) I plan to replace all the plastic plants with the real deal, and am really interested in getting some drift wood, but its gonna be a gradual change.


----------



## BETTA DET

Camera pics stink, my cell phone pics were better but I cant figure out how to resize them.:roll:


----------



## PewPewPew

Shove the pics into MS paint  They sell large driftwood on aquabid.


----------



## Neil D

Make a sorority!!


----------



## nel3

heres my 2.5g. its only missing a fish and to plant a few anacharis in the gravel. not too sure where the best places would be to make it cozy for a fish. the bigger ornament is a bit crooked but i'll fix that.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Potato123

Lion Mom said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL tank! Personally, I wouldn't have divided it, though - but that's just me. :-D


Thanks! I had to divide it though, because the white betta in the picture was living in a bowl :shock: so I figured I should move him to a bigger tank.


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice, Nel!


----------



## nel3

PewPewPew said:


> Nice, Nel!


thanks, those ornaments cost me $13 total at petsmart. i just need to finish the fake plant im doing to drop it near the filter intake.


----------



## BETTA DET

Well after a long aggravating day my betta freedom is home waiting for his tank, due to heater issues.:roll: I also picked up a piece of driftwood with an anubis (spelling)and a new plant, a bleheri. Ended up spending 3x more than I wanted to and made 3 trips to petco after I found out my heater burned out, and the replacement I bought from petco was defective.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Hi, I'm new here. This is Gyarados and his 10 gallon set up.










You can kind of see behind the Easter Island Statue he has a filter (that has been baffled via the instructions I found on this lovely forum), heater and a digital thermometer probe.










Gyarados has a ton of energy despite everything, so this was my very last try at a photo of him and out of dozens that I took, this was the only one that did not come out blurry.


----------



## PewPewPew

Aww, how cute he is. Nice tank.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Thank you.


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

Yurusumaji said:


> Hi, I'm new here. This is Gyarados and his 10 gallon set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kind of see behind the Easter Island Statue he has a filter (that has been baffled via the instructions I found on this lovely forum), heater and a digital thermometer probe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyarados has a ton of energy despite everything, so this was my very last try at a photo of him and out of dozens that I took, this was the only one that did not come out blurry.


WOW! Magicarp evolved into a SHINY Gyarados! Pokemon FTW!:lol:


----------



## Yurusumaji

GrimlockDESTROY said:


> WOW! Magicarp evolved into a SHINY Gyarados! Pokemon FTW!:lol:


Ha ha! Thanks, I am a huge Pokemon nerd. And yet, my husband is the one who randomly said, "Gyarados." And I was like, "Omg. That's it!" And his tank has officially been dubbed "Lake of Rage". XD


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh my god, LOL.

I named my boy after a FFXII character, his tank is "Dalmasca"... >_>

<_<

>_>


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

PewPewPew said:


> Oh my god, LOL.
> 
> I named my boy after a FFXII character, his tank is "Dalmasca"... >_>
> 
> <_<
> 
> >_>


hahahahha awesome, My two boys, Link & Poe are named after The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time. Poe is the name of the ghosts in the graveyard in Kakariko Village. An well Link is the main character of course


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Grimlock; that's my favorite game series :3 I have a Triforce and Navi tattoo above my left ankle. 

And I'm just as bad; my Jazz is named from Transformers, Alma from F.E.A.R., Callisto from Xena/Xmen, Mystique from Xmen...


----------



## dsgems

BETTA DET said:


> Well here is the 14 gallon some lucky Betta fish will be getting all to himself, at least for a little while;-) I plan to replace all the plastic plants with the real deal, and am really interested in getting some drift wood, but its gonna be a gradual change.


I think all three tank pictures are beautiful! I need to learn how to resize my cell pics.

"Live, Love, and Learn"


----------



## eengland

My new guy in his temporary home. :-D


----------



## Yurusumaji

Congrats on your new addition, eengland! The tank looks good, I love the floor!


----------



## eengland

*Gershwin's tank*

I have rearranged his a tank a couple of times but we have finally settled on this setup.....for now! ;-)


----------



## astoda

kimotion said:


> I posted in the Betta Pictures forum, but here's one of my pics:


I'm pretty new to this forum but this has got to be the best tank I've seen to date!


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, you'll certainly see more, hun...there's 376 pages on this forum, and I think this one is old!


----------



## Pitluvs

I have to agree with her, that's pretty spanky. Can you put Bamboo in a betta tank?? I love me some bamboo.


----------



## PewPewPew

Not the kind from pet stores  "lucky" bamboo will die. Real bamboo works, though- and that looks real.


----------



## Pitluvs

I never buy stuff from pet stores if I don't have to. I'm cheap and in this instance, I'd be best not to hey? lol Thanks PPP!


----------



## PewPewPew

Bo problem! You can probably find this sorta stuff at a hardware store or something.. When cleaned and cut, it'd look goooood!


----------



## Pitluvs

Our dollar store had tons of it.. but it was varnished. I was looking for some natural, and I think WalMart had some. But this stuff is seasonal here, so it won't be in stores in the next week or so. Boo. Maybe next year!


----------



## PewPewPew

Darn! D:


----------



## Findlay

Getting into the live plants business... the tank is looking weak, but not for long! I changed the background to something more subtle ;-)
He seems to really be diggin the plants. Caught him snuggled up in one last night. How stinkin cute!?
I'll be adding more once I get the hang of it.


----------



## PewPewPew

Looking good- looks sorta like the Pridelands/Pride rock from Lion King (lol! Kid at heart!!), in a good way!


----------



## Findlay

PewPewPew said:


> Looking good- looks sorta like the Pridelands/Pride rock from Lion King (lol! Kid at heart!!), in a good way!


Ha! It totally does! Never looked at it that way


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY

Findlay said:


> Getting into the live plants business... the tank is looking weak, but not for long! I changed the background to something more subtle ;-)
> He seems to really be diggin the plants. Caught him snuggled up in one last night. How stinkin cute!?
> I'll be adding more once I get the hang of it.



Looks great so far! I'm loving the Pride Rock decoration 

Live plants are so much more fun that the plastic ones, oh and the fishy love it too lol


----------



## Neil D

I love all of your tanks!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Horrible phone picture.:lol:








Not really sure what to do with this tank next...I want to change the substrate to something darker but I haven't been able to find anything locally...yet..


----------



## anglnarnld

What gallon is that?? ^^


----------



## Littlebittyfish

10 gallon.


----------



## PewPewPew

Im on my phone so its hard to see, but is the tall stuff anacharis or ludwigia? I cant tell what it is >.<


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> Im on my phone so its hard to see, but is the tall stuff anacharis or ludwigia? I cant tell what it is >.<


The taller stem plants are rotala roundifolia..the top of the plant gets a really pretty pink tint of color to it..I just trimmed it down though because it was getting really long..I do have some ludwigia in there too..and something sold to me as water mint?


----------



## PewPewPew

Srsly? Omg, my phone is horrible, then. Argh! 

Ive never heard of something being dubbed water mint, hrmm.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

It's not a great photo...The colors are kinda off..My phone takes crappy photos..haha
I have never really heard of water mint either...I know that its probably not the _real_ name of it..:hmm:


----------



## PewPewPew

Well, if it lives, then WOOO WATERMINT! If not, then uh. Booo, watermint.


----------



## anglnarnld

Littlebittyfish said:


> 10 gallon.


:shock: W O W! It looks huge! I thought it was a 20gallon! (;


----------



## trilobite

heres my female soroity tank...without the females. photo was taken before i put fems in.







heres my failed attempt at creating a natural biotope eventually the tannins took over and the water turned dark brown. the betta liked it though...







and here is one of my grow outs made of rejected plant bits that somehow survived by awkwardly floating.


----------



## novemberyear

Hi everyone. :3
I've been lurking for the longest time, so I thought I'd finally join this wonderful place. I've learned so much just from this one site. My fish thank you all. 

But anyway.. here are my tanks.

The first one is a 5 gallon, home to my VT Diego. (I apologize for the spotty tank. I had cleaned it and forgotten to wipe off the outside. D

The second tank is my 20 gallon. In it lives my "King" plakat male, Alejandro, along with three peppered cories, a mystery snail, and some ghost shrimp.
I just went out to Petco and PetSmart on Tuesday. I got the bridge decoration and three new types of plants. *Hopefully* they won't die on me. (my wisteria hasn't, so I'm feeling good about it. )

Also, you guys have amazing, beautiful, and tanks. This thread is what made me decide to get live plants and try to make my 20g not look like a wreck.


----------



## Neil D

Welcome to the forum November! It IS a great place, and you have wonderful tanks!


----------



## Yurusumaji

Those are some great-looking tanks, November.

I have that same plant trio as you have in your 5 gallon.


----------



## PewPewPew

Wow, trilobite! Lovely. Just to ask, are your angels in with the females? Ive read they dont get along well. 

Welcome, November. Nice tanks.
Good luck with the live plants. Theyre almost as fun as the fish, heheh. 

The one thing I might suggest, if its not already, is to pull up the sword just a little bit. If its crown is buried, it may suffocate. The crown is that section jussttt above all those roots it has.

If this helps:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428

 Good luck!


----------



## novemberyear

Thank you all. :3

And gah, I knew I was forgetting something. D: I'll fix the sword right away. 
(PewPewPew, your guide(s) are what helped me decide which plants I should get. And for that I thank you.. again!)


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, yay <3 Good luck with the plants D


----------



## eengland

Yurusumaji said:


> Congrats on your new addition, eengland! The tank looks good, I love the floor!


 
Thank you! He is happy in his new home! I can't wait to put him in his 5 gallon.


----------



## Litlover11

Hello, I am new to this site, so this is my first posting! Here are my tanks. The first one belongs to Touchstone, my baby and the first fish I ever adopted. The second belongs to Prince, my niece's Betta, who I am taking care of for awhile. The last tank doesn't have a Betta in it yet, but I am planning on adding one before September. I just have to set up my backup tank in case he doesn't get along with his roommates!


----------



## PewPewPew

Very nice set-ups! I like the last one a lot. To ask, is it a 10 gallon?

If you're considering tank mates for it, if at all possible, try and cycle that sucker. Makes things safer and easier  Also, a few more plants will help assure that no body gets eaten! :O


----------



## nel3

i got my new fish into its tank recently. still need to play around with the heater settings. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nelliel25g001.jpg/


----------



## Litlover11

I am glad you like them!  The last one is a 10 gallon. Its already cycled, I have had it up since November. I don't know if you can see them, since some are hiding and the light is pretty bright, but I have one platy and four corydoras catfish in there. The only one I am worried about is my platy, Dalek. He bullied my other platies to death(I was away at the time), but seems to get along really well with the cories, so I don't know how he will react to a Betta. First sign of trouble I will take the Betta out and put him into a 5 gallon, so hopefully no one will get eaten! And I was planning on buying more plants, since the cories love to hide during the day.


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh, I didnt see them! With bottom dwellers, you should be ok. Though, more cover really cant hurt. I <3 corries!

And omg, Nel! SOOO CUUTEE! I want him!


----------



## nel3

PewPewPew said:


> Oh, I didnt see them! With bottom dwellers, you should be ok. Though, more cover really cant hurt. I <3 corries!
> 
> And omg, Nel! SOOO CUUTEE! I want him!


thank you Pew3. he did cost $115 considering all the tank equipement and the process to get him from Thailand. i dont ever regret spoiling him so much . lol, too bad i got him first. lol, i did leave you the chance to take your white dragonscale home so we're even. if the fish was female it would be even better. though he's pretty damn close to the dream betta (1% off). tail type doesnt bother me much, its the colour and pattern. theres more pics and a youtube link in quick question thread.


----------



## HD25

Spectrum's tank. It's 2.5 gallons. The little orange "plant" is plastic, but it's fairly soft. I'd like to keep it in there, however, the betta is much much much more important than fake stuff and I'll remove the plant if people think it needs to be removed. The plant on the right is silk, although it still has some plastic components. There is one ghost shrimp in the tank (in the photo: just to the left of the orange plant) and so far, aside from being surprised by its sudden appearance, the betta seems to be tolerating its presence just fine. 

I very much appreciate and welcome any and all suggestions. :]

Everyone here has such _nice_ tanks.


----------



## PewPewPew

I dont think it'll be an issue. If you begin to see tears, then immediatley remove it. My bf has that silk one, theyre really nice looking.

If I may recommend, I think shrimp need a few friends to party with. Im uncertain, but if you want the compatibility section will be able to aid you better. That way, every fishie's happy!

And nel, I might go look at the fish tomorrow after an appt. If he's there, I think Id grab him up. Unless another one steals my heart...Idk! :O


----------



## nel3

PewPewPew said:


> I dont think it'll be an issue. If you begin to see tears, then immediatley remove it. My bf has that silk one, theyre really nice looking.
> 
> If I may recommend, I think shrimp need a few friends to party with. Im uncertain, but if you want the compatibility section will be able to aid you better. That way, every fishie's happy!
> 
> And nel, I might go look at the fish tomorrow after an appt. If he's there, I think Id grab him up. Unless another one steals my heart...Idk! :O


 
cool, hope he's still alive and healthy when the time comes along for him and you. looks like i'll have to buy some sort of wire mesh for my 2.5, nelliel is a jumper when the lid is down. he seems ready to eat but i have try to find the right frozen food for him. he spat out a pellet then ignored it, not that its surprising atm.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

nel3 said:


> i got my new fish into its tank recently. still need to play around with the heater settings.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nelliel25g001.jpg/


Your fish is gorgeous! I love his tank. 


HD25 said:


> Spectrum's tank. It's 2.5 gallons. The little orange "plant" is plastic, but it's fairly soft. I'd like to keep it in there, however, the betta is much much much more important than fake stuff and I'll remove the plant if people think it needs to be removed. The plant on the right is silk, although it still has some plastic components. There is one ghost shrimp in the tank (in the photo: just to the left of the orange plant) and so far, aside from being surprised by its sudden appearance, the betta seems to be tolerating its presence just fine.
> 
> I very much appreciate and welcome any and all suggestions. :]
> 
> Everyone here has such _nice_ tanks.


I love the blue pebbles ontop of the gravel. It looks nice.


----------



## nel3

Littlebittyfish said:


> Your fish is gorgeous! I love his tank.


thank you LBF. i knew i was going to get him when i saw his posting on AB. its pretty much luck regarding him. i browsed AB casually for fun just to see the options to come across him.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Chicklet said:


> a Few of mine
> View attachment 1471
> 
> View attachment 1472
> 
> View attachment 1473
> 
> View attachment 1474
> 
> View attachment 1475
> 
> I gotta go buy some good batteries for my camera,
> Just too mean to pay 10 bucks for 4 batteries, ridiculous the prices for some things around here


What size tanks are those in the top picture?


----------



## DanielaMarie

parakeeto225 said:


> I added some bio-zyme to make bacteria grow and make water levels to 0. (ammonia, nitrate, etc.) didnt add my betta yet.


Is that the Tetra Water Wonders Aquarium Cube 1.5 Gallons? How do you like it? It seems like it'd be hard to clean with the light there.


----------



## dragonflie

This is buttercup's 10g home that he has all to himself. The decor doesn't really all go together..but it gives him lots to explore.


----------



## mjoy79

dragonflie said:


> This is buttercup's 10g home that he has all to himself. The decor doesn't really all go together..but it gives him lots to explore.


 
Pretty! This makes me want to use sand rather than gravel


----------



## PewPewPew

DanielaMarie said:


> What size tanks are those in the top picture?



Chicklet's post was in 2009... She hasnt been on in a month... You might not get a reply from her. They look like minibows, though.




DanielaMarie said:


> Is that the Tetra Water Wonders Aquarium Cube 1.5 Gallons? How do you like it? It seems like it'd be hard to clean with the light there.


I had the tetra thing... IMO, its not really worth the money. While others may disagree, I think for the price you can find a better, stronger and larger tank. It is hard to clean out with the light there. The wires are coated but exposed under neath and the metal port for the light rusts really easily.

Mine didnt last very long. The plastic is highly reflective and my fish constantly flared at himself. The black rim on top separates from the plastic (both the tanks did this), the filter is only so-so and noisy, even when you wrap the noisy airrator. The light wont grow plants and doesnt illuminate it well. In time, the adjustable light may lose its ability to stay up and will slip and not lift.

IMO, a badly made tank for the price. 

For the same price (In the US) you can get a 5 gallon full kit.

I personally do not recommend, not at all.


----------



## dragonflie

mjoy79 said:


> Pretty! This makes me want to use sand rather than gravel


Thank you.  I was actually scared of sand for a really long time (thought it would be messy and hard to clean). But I've been using it for awhile now, and rather love it. 

I've actually got 2/3 of a bag left..and I keep telling my fiance that this is reason enough to get another tank going, but he refuses to give in!


----------



## Litlover11

Dragonflie, that tank is beautiful! I have sand in my 10g, and I love it! I find it so much easier to clean than gravel and it looks wonderful. What is that floating plant called?


----------



## dragonflie

Litlover11 said:


> Dragonflie, that tank is beautiful! I have sand in my 10g, and I love it! I find it so much easier to clean than gravel and it looks wonderful. What is that floating plant called?


Wellll.....it is fake. LOL A fake duckweed I think, to be precise. While animals love me, plants have a loathing for me that is unparalleled. I can't grow anything green unless it has scales. 

I managed to kill a java moss. Something I was told was hardy enough it would "grow in a toilet" to quote exactly. And I still killed it.  

But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## PewPewPew

Moss isnt THATTT easy  Too much light or the wrong fertilizer will kill it. Too high of temps (80'F+) will stunt its growth, too.

Plants arent that scary, dont worry! I implore you try again :O

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428

Didja get that fake plant in the reptile section of a petstore? I see them there a lot and almost got one


----------



## dragonflie

PewPewPew said:


> Moss isnt THATTT easy  Too much light or the wrong fertilizer will kill it. Too high of temps (80'F+) will stunt its growth, too.
> 
> Plants arent that scary, dont worry! I implore you try again :O
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428
> 
> Didja get that fake plant in the reptile section of a petstore? I see them there a lot and almost got one


Indeed I did. 

Ok well I feel better about the java moss.  I tried a hornwort once too...and it was like a christmas tree died in my tank. It took months to get all the needles out. 

lol at some point I might be willing to try again, but I won't deny that plants are scary for me, probably more scary than trying the sand for the first time.


----------



## PewPewPew

Ughhhrrrghhh! I hate hornwort. Its a spiteful, mean plant >:C Died on me too.


----------



## thePWNISHER

dragonflie said:


> This is buttercup's 10g home that he has all to himself. The decor doesn't really all go together..but it gives him lots to explore.


What do you mean it doesn't go together? It totally looks like a mediterranean beach somewhere with some Greek or Roman remains overlooking from the cliffs.


----------



## Litlover11

Yeah, I know what you mean about plants. I got a java fern from petsmart once, lady told me it was impossible to kill. It was dead in less than a month  I will check out that plant thread, maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## PewPewPew

Chances are more likley she sold you something that wasnt java fern at all..

When in the petstore, dont trust the employees... even if they THINK they know what they're doing. Sighhhh!


----------



## Litlover11

That might be it, its hard to find knowledgeable employees. I might try to find some on aquabid.


----------



## PewPewPew

If you go to petsmart, the ones in the tubes, provided theyre aquatic, are great 
Java fern, anubias and their swords are usually all they have that are real.

I buy from sweetaquatics


----------



## Yurusumaji

I don't know if it makes any difference, but my sister bought a betta and a Tetra Wonders kit for in December. Generally she is okay with the tank, but the light went out. When this happened, she realized that it was *cemented in*.

Her betta is addicted to its light and it started acting really weird when the light went out so she had to fight with the light to get it out and then buy a whole new one. Tetra told her and everyone else that there was no way to change the light and they don't sell replacements.

Not having a light can mess with your fishes' photoperiod and Tetra Wonders comes with an LED light, which really isn't necessary and, as PPP said, won't grow plants.


----------



## PewPewPew

Ohhh, thats the other thing.... Tetra.

Oh, tetra, you suck so much, except when you put effort into your 5 gallon and up glass tanks D:<

They've got bad customer service, IMO. You pay for their issues; pay shipping to get there and shipping back when its "fixed"...BOOOO!


----------



## Amanda4101

I need to charge my camera  I lose the cord a lot.
My baby Koichi is in a 1.5 gal cube. He seems to like it. I've had him for 3 days. He is so shy around everyone but me! :lol: That's why I call him baby boy. Today is payday at work :-D! I'm debating going and buying another Betta.  I hope I'm not rushing it. I've been to my local pet store twice in 3 days! :lol: They will soon know my name. I need to find him (or make him) a hammock. His favorite spot in the tank is the top corner where he has a perfect view of me. He seems to be calm when I am there near him. (WOW long post, might as well write a novel) ;-) I will post a picture of his tank when I get home. Needless to say, I will be stopping by tonight to buy some betta things ;-).


----------



## PewPewPew

I always like to advise waiting a while  That way you get used to bettas and have a chance to learn. If one gets sick or worse, both... its very overwhelming when you're new to them.

Some people will say "OH! I went from 1 to 20 in five days! It was fine." But I still dont recommend.

Learn from your first friend, and wait a month or two... Its a little life, not good for an impulse buy!


----------



## Yurusumaji

PewPewPew said:


> Ohhh, thats the other thing.... Tetra.
> 
> Oh, tetra, you suck so much, except when you put effort into your 5 gallon and up glass tanks D:<
> 
> They've got bad customer service, IMO. You pay for their issues; pay shipping to get there and shipping back when its "fixed"...BOOOO!


I have a regular Tetra 10 gallon for Gyarados that I got from Wal-Mart as a kit for $30 (the 5 gal is $28 and the 2.5 gal is $25 ... I mean, really?). I like it a lot, but it's not the Wonders line and I'll never buy the Wonders line. You need to get their standard stuff because all of that stuff is typically easy to deal with in my experience. Otherwise just buy another brand.


----------



## Pitluvs

PewPewPew said:


> Ohhh, thats the other thing.... Tetra.
> 
> Oh, tetra, you suck so much, except when you put effort into your 5 gallon and up glass tanks D:<
> 
> They've got bad customer service, IMO. You pay for their issues; pay shipping to get there and shipping back when its "fixed"...BOOOO!


Actually (hehe) I contacted Tetra about the fact that my Canadian Water Wonders doesn't come with the fake plants but the American one does, and that I wasn't happy about it. We pay more and we get less. They are sending me 8 plants and a bunch of samples for the fish. For free lol


----------



## Neil D

Throw out the sample. Listen to ppp, they SUCK!! except for my 6yr old 10g tank kit. O.O


----------



## Pitluvs

WHY would I throw out samples?! ARE YOU NUTS? I'm in Canada, stuff's expensive hahaha


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, if I told you I didnt get the plants in any of what we bought in the US, would you giggle? LOL! I didnt get them, either. TBH, the best part of that kit was the airrator ;P

They must be better in canada! D: I called and they were so rude to me. Especially about their heaters..oh, dont get me going on those heaters!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Ah this was American actually  I know this because they said they couldn't ship food samples across the boarder, so they were sending non food samples for all my tanks.

Whats the airrator? LOL


----------



## Wyvern

Ok I have my girls home all ready and they moved in last night will show pics in a diff thread.









Ozzy's 5g tank after a rescape


----------



## LittleBettas

Here's my first betta, Tihs's 2.5 gallon tank (plants are still growing... you can seeone or two little stubs, lol)
the tanks still a work in progress but Tihs LOVES it:


----------



## Eris Harmonia

I just got my first betta ever (and he is gorgeous), this is his tank. It's a 2.5 gallon, and I haven't put any plants in yet, though I'm considering it.


----------



## PewPewPew

Pitluvs said:


> Ah this was American actually  I know this because they said they couldn't ship food samples across the boarder, so they were sending non food samples for all my tanks.
> 
> Whats the airrator? LOL


That noisy thing that connects to the filter  It works with bubble stones really well. Thats all I ever use from it, hah!

Nice tanks, guys!


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas

my tank is in my little avatar pic. The plants are "amazon swords" i bought from petsmart. Its the second attempt at a petsmart plant, they dont seem to grow like, at all... I'm going back to That Fish Place to get different ones i think. He needs more stuff, everyone else has a lot in theirs. :/ Maybe i'll go buy a tera cotta pot or somethin.


----------



## SassyBetta

*sassy_bettas tank update*

OK so i showed you guys a pic of my tank WAY WAY befor i even did hardly anything to it. since then iv done quite a few updates 

*picture (1)* was just a new tank and had a crappy hearter and like nothing in it .

*Picture (2)* is the same tank after iv gotten some plants and gravel and a new heater that works ten times better than the old one lol this one actualy know when to heat my tank up lol.
so thats good. not sure about the gravel color , the tank looks a bit orange to me i might add some black gravel into it and take out the HUGE bright flowers lol. that might cut the orange out. i have no clue what color betta i wana get but i want the tank to show off his colors so i tryed to stay neutral in gravel color ( plus i love how this gravel looks with green plants  
and and i got my lil guy or girl a ceramic cup also neutral tone on the left side 

so yeah, if you guys have any tips or things to say good or bad go on ahead  i look forward to it.


----------



## bettafreak33

Wow,that tank looks really good!


----------



## SassyBetta

bettafreak33 said:


> Wow,that tank looks really good!


 thank you , i wana get some more green plants like the one on the right kinda whispy grass like plants so he can hide but i can still see em lol and a lil bridge for the middle something low, i dont wana croud the tank to much, specially if i wana split it eventually.


----------



## Yurusumaji

The tank looks great, Sassy!


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas

do bettas like airstones n stuff? i thought since they liked still water they wouldnt really like that.


----------



## mjoy79

My first sorority tank 
Its a 6.6 gallon housing 4 girls (my first female bettas)


----------



## Yurusumaji

mjoy79 said:


> My first sorority tank
> Its a 6.6 gallon housing 4 girls (my first female bettas)


Love it! It's so colorful!


----------



## Sweeda88

mjoy79 said:


> My first sorority tank
> Its a 6.6 gallon housing 4 girls (my first female bettas)


That's too small for 4 females! You need at LEAST a 10 gallon. You really shouldn't have them together in something that small. It may not seem like it, but 3.4 gallons makes a HUGE difference when it comes to them being able to hide from each other and the amount of aggression they'll have toward one another. I'm not trying to be rude. I'm concerned about your fishs' safety and happiness. It has nothing to do with you. I just don't want them to hurt each other.


----------



## mjoy79

oh man  I really thought 6.6 gallons was good for 4 small girl bettas. But I think what you're saying makes sense. Thing is I can't take any of them out right now because I read not to have less than 4. I have 2 extra 1 gallon tanks I can temporarily house 2 of them in- would either have to put 1 back in the cup she came in or figure something else out. I dont want them to hurt each other either. I have 2 that keep messing with each other but I thought they were establishing themselves - pecking order so to speak. I'm going back to the store for a 10 gal tomorrow and I'll use the 6.6 gal for 1 or possibly 2 males (divided)


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm glad I could help you! I just want your fish to be safe, and everyone makes mistakes! Also, you should probably get one more girl for the 10 gallon. 5 is best when you do a sorority.


----------



## mjoy79

thanks for your help! I'll get another girl to join them. To be safe overnight, I'm going to split them up


----------



## Neil D

I'll have that 6.6 g if you have no use fir it!


----------



## Sweeda88

mjoy79 said:


> thanks for your help! I'll get another girl to join them. To be safe overnight, I'm going to split them up


You're welcome! I hope things go better in the ten gallon. =) I can't wait to see what it looks like. Also, make sure there is one hiding spot (cave) for each female. If you don't want to buy more decorations, coffee cups work great!


----------



## PewPewPew

ninjaofthe9seas said:


> do bettas like airstones n stuff? i thought since they liked still water they wouldnt really like that.


Not really. Some might like to play and chase the bubbles. They dont need the oxygen from them. Actually, airstones dont really oxygenate the water like its said they do...but thats another topic entirely! LOL!

Btw, hun- the reason you probably didnt have good luck with those other plants is because they werent aquatic. Many sold in stores are not aquatic. Swords arent the easiest to own, but check this out, it may help you 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428



mjoy79 said:


> thanks for your help! I'll get another girl to join them. To be safe overnight, I'm going to split them up


That sounds like a great idea. Thanks for being so open to advice. We're excited to see your tank!

Planting heavily like before will help your sorority. Maybe even a little denser


----------



## NCBettaMom

This is Nemo's new 5 gallon Mini Bow home! I think he loves it! :-D


----------



## Yurusumaji

NCBettaMom said:


> This is Nemo's new 5 gallon Mini Bow home! I think he loves it! :-D


Nice!


----------



## rogue619

An update to my aquariums. Unfortunately, they aren't all bettas anymore. The 12 gallon never was, and the 10 that used to be a sorority is now housing some beautiful swordtails, and I have a 5 of red cherry shrimp (love those little guys!!). They are however now, all live plants.

Pumpkinhead still has his kritter keeper!











My mom's fish, Blue Velvet's 2 gallon vase cracked while I was cleaning it. So he recently got an emergency 5 gallon.




















Metallica and my newest boy, Deuce Bigalow Fish Gigolo (a piebald halfsun double tail), share the divided 10 gallon.




















The red cherry shrimp tank.





























The Marineland Eclipse 12 with 4 bubble-bee platies, 1 electric blue wag platy, and 2 half sunset half dalmation platies. Also a cory, a bamboo shrimp, a ghost shrimp and many, many snails.




















Finally the 10, with a stark white lyretail swordtail, a tuxedo swordtail, a marigold swordtail, a pineapple "3 sword" swordtail (with an identical baby).





































Thanks for looking and enjoy!


----------



## Neil D

Nice tanks!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji

Cory are supposed to be kept in groups of 3 or more.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I love how fluffy that moss in the shrimp tank looks..How did you get it so fluffly? :lol: Your 10 gallon divided looks awesome. lucky fish.:-D What is the plant of the right side of the critter keeper?


----------



## Grundylady

I moved Bo into the 2.5 gal I got for Princess and added live plants. Princess is now in Bo's old 1.8 gal waterfall globe.

And just because - here is my 6.6 Gal Fluval Chi with 5 Glofish.


----------



## Neil D

I thought you said GOLDFISH!!! I was about to spaz!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

beautiful tanks!


----------



## Grundylady

Neil D said:


> I thought you said GOLDFISH!!! I was about to spaz!


Bwaahahahahahaaa I would spaz too, it it was Goldfish. The Glofish are nice - I kind of wish I had just put Bo in there though. Too late now. 



Littlebittyfish said:


> beautiful tanks!


Thank you.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Kestral said:


> I know, once I sell some more stuff I'll buy another tank just like this, but move Royal (left) into a new one.
> For now, they just have to stare at each other and flare.


How do you like this tank?


----------



## dragonflie

If I don't stop looking at this thread I'm going to go out and get another tank and fishie friend and my fiance will get mad at me!


----------



## PewPewPew

DanielaMarie said:


> How do you like this tank?


Two bettas should not live in a 2.5 gallon divided.


----------



## DanielaMarie

PewPewPew said:


> Two bettas should not live in a 2.5 gallon divided.


But for one betta?


----------



## bettafish15

For one betta, a 2.5g is fine. Not for two bettas though.


----------



## PewPewPew

^ Yeah, agreed. Ammonia will build up too fast for two. For one, its fine.

To be honest, you can find cheaper 2.5g than that one with the same look- you pay more for the divider, which you wouldnt use  Look for mini-bows (2.5g)

A 5 and up is needed for dividing


----------



## rogue619

@Neil D, Thank you! @Yurusumaji, I have been keeping fish for a very long time, I'm aware of that. The other two died, I am having some parasite problems in that tank atm, and am not adding any new fish to it until it is dealt with. @Littlebittyfish, The moss has just grown that way, from a tiny little ball I started with. It's a mixture of Java moss and Flame moss, but mostly Java. There are two plants on the right side of the kritter keeper. The mass of tangled green stuff is Guppy Grass (which needs trimmed back), and the smaller yellowish one growing out of the gravel is Ludwigia Repens X Arcuata.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

rogue619 said:


> @Neil D, Thank you! @Yurusumaji, I have been keeping fish for a very long time, I'm aware of that. The other two died, I am having some parasite problems in that tank atm, and am not adding any new fish to it until it is dealt with. @Littlebittyfish, The moss has just grown that way, from a tiny little ball I started with. It's a mixture of Java moss and Flame moss, but mostly Java. There are two plants on the right side of the kritter keeper. The mass of tangled green stuff is Guppy Grass (which needs trimmed back), and the smaller yellowish one growing out of the gravel is Ludwigia Repens X Arcuata.


Really cool looking guppy grass! I think I will have to try guppy grass now .:-D


----------



## rogue619

It's insanely easy to grow, and grows like a weed too! It's great.


----------



## fishcurl

I didn't know where else to post this, but here is my current quarantine setup for new plants. I call it Cannery Row.

Yarp the new Marimo Ball is on the left, Anubus the Anubias plant is in the middle, and the rest of the gang are in the 3.5 gallon.

There's no gravel in the planted tanks because it's still drying out after being disinfected (now there's a long story and a half).

How did I go from 1 betta to this in under a month??? :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

Its an infection, this betta bug...


----------



## fishcurl

You're telling me! You don't even want to know what else I came home with tonight XD


----------



## PewPewPew

You want a bet?


----------



## Mollzo

Hey! So, I'm relatively new to this whole betta thing, but I've definitely caught the bug! Which is A-OK with me! But I got the little half-gallon starter kit, but only until I move to my dorm room in a couple of weeks. But will he be okay in it until I move? Then I will be upgrading him into a 2.5 gallon tank. And I will only use the half gallon for when I come home for Christmas, and moving him back home when school is done for the year. 
But my new fishy is beautiful! He's mostly white, with a bit of purple on him! He matches the purple half gallon I got for him! lol. Will try to get pictures up tomorrow, though


----------



## fishcurl

PewPewPew said:


> You want a bet?


Ha! LOL. Check the I Have No Self Control Thread :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

Mollzo said:


> Hey! So, I'm relatively new to this whole betta thing, but I've definitely caught the bug! Which is A-OK with me! But I got the little half-gallon starter kit, but only until I move to my dorm room in a couple of weeks. But will he be okay in it until I move? Then I will be upgrading him into a 2.5 gallon tank. And I will only use the half gallon for when I come home for Christmas, and moving him back home when school is done for the year.
> But my new fishy is beautiful! He's mostly white, with a bit of purple on him! He matches the purple half gallon I got for him! lol. Will try to get pictures up tomorrow, though


He should be okay, but I have to ask...Why not just get the bigger tank? Its not that* much larger, and with it- you can assure its better heated (smaller tanks are harder to heat and find heaters for) and wont need as much care as far as water changes.

I would bring the 2.5 home with you. I bring my 5 gallon home with me  If I have to go on a train or something, I used to have a (name brand) rubbermaid container for my fish (clear and clean) at home, so I could just use the same heater and not have to clean it as much. It was cheap too!


----------



## Pitluvs

rogue619 said:


> An update to my aquariums. Unfortunately, they aren't all bettas anymore. The 12 gallon never was, and the 10 that used to be a sorority is now housing some beautiful swordtails, and I have a 5 of red cherry shrimp (love those little guys!!). They are however now, all live plants.
> 
> Pumpkinhead still has his kritter keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom's fish, Blue Velvet's 2 gallon vase cracked while I was cleaning it. So he recently got an emergency 5 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallica and my newest boy, Deuce Bigalow Fish Gigolo (a piebald halfsun double tail), share the divided 10 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red cherry shrimp tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Marineland Eclipse 12 with 4 bubble-bee platies, 1 electric blue wag platy, and 2 half sunset half dalmation platies. Also a cory, a bamboo shrimp, a ghost shrimp and many, many snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the 10, with a stark white lyretail swordtail, a tuxedo swordtail, a marigold swordtail, a pineapple "3 sword" swordtail (with an identical baby).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and enjoy!


Me thinks Blue Velvet should stay in the 5gal, it suits him so so well! And we all know fishes shouldn't be in vases  Love your swords! I have some as well. I have 2 Red Wags, 1 Marigold, 1 Orange and 1 Tux male. I also have 5 baby fry that look to be all Tuxs! I just love them, my favorite tropicals (besides me Bettas).


----------



## Mollzo

PewPewPew said:


> He should be okay, but I have to ask...Why not just get the bigger tank? Its not that* much larger, and with it- you can assure its better heated (smaller tanks are harder to heat and find heaters for) and wont need as much care as far as water changes.
> 
> I would bring the 2.5 home with you. I bring my 5 gallon home with me  If I have to go on a train or something, I used to have a (name brand) rubbermaid container for my fish (clear and clean) at home, so I could just use the same heater and not have to clean it as much. It was cheap too!


I know. My mom bought it for me when we went to PetsMart, and ended up with a cat, so we needed an extra purchase so we could get the cat, but we had originally gone to LOOK at fish tanks to see what they had. But ended up with more then we bargained for lol. Anyways, it wasn't about space or travel size, its just a temporary home anyways. But bringing the 2.5 won't be an issue since we're going by car. But do they travel well in a car? like back and forth from places?
Also, he's been hanging out right at the water line, is that normal?


----------



## PewPewPew

No, its not really normal. I have a feeling he might be a bit cold. The ideal range for your betta is 76-82'F. If you dont have a heater and its less than the ideal, consider taking a heating pad on low, put a towel over it, and place the tank on top of it. Monitor it to make sure its not too hot 

They travel fine, if done right. to travel with the fish, put them in a plastic sandwhich bag with tank water. Dont feed the fish that day, and change the water the morning before, not the day of, travel.
When you're riding with the fish, try and keep it in your lap (for warmth). Also, keep the fish wrapped in a towel or in a box to keep it dark and less stressful.


----------



## Litlover11

I finally got my backup tank set up, although I might just keep him in here, it looks so cute! I will be getting more silk plants, but I found out today that Petsmart doesn't sell silk plants anymore, so I have to go somewhere else.


----------



## mjoy79

Litlover11 said:


> I finally got my backup tank set up, although I might just keep him in here, it looks so cute! I will be getting more silk plants, but I found out today that Petsmart doesn't sell silk plants anymore, so I have to go somewhere else.
> View attachment 33729


Nice tank!
Petco has lots of silk plants


----------



## Litlover11

Yeah, I've gotten great plants from them, but they are really far away from where I live. I know a huge lfs that supplies good silk plants, so I will go there.


----------



## PewPewPew

If you really cant get to a store, you can use silk plants from a craft store. You must make sure, though, that they either have no wire or that the wire is removed from them, that they have none of that fake "pollen" dust or anything of the like, that they're unscented, and you need to soak them a while in warm (not hot) water, to see if they will leech color. If they do, keep soaking them for a while. If they stop and dont anymore, its ok.


----------



## rogue619

@ Pitluvs-Blue Velvet's vase was just shy of 2.5 gallons and it was heated with live plants. He really liked it, but he will be staying in the 5gal. Gonna get him some ghost shrimp buddies or something like that.

And yes I love swords too. That white lyretail male, was actually koi when I bought him. Orange and black splotches all over. Then they just...went away. He now has two faint iridescent blue horizontal lines. I have been keeping fish for a long time including swords and I have never seen that before!


----------



## ArcticRain

This is my Betta's tank! Sorry the picture is dark!


----------



## Neil D

Haha nice!


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

My 10 gallon c: Man my fish are photo-shy :/ ​


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice swords!!


----------



## astoda

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> My 10 gallon c: Man my fish are photo-shy :/ ​


Beautiful! I hope mine can look half as good when I finally get it finished cycling and more settled.


----------



## jackiekhaytin

my tank looks scrawny compared to everyone elses


----------



## Tikibirds

My fish love those anemone plants you got in that tank. :-D sometimes they try to attack them


----------



## jackiekhaytin

Oh my god he loves that plant he hides in it, sleeps in it, jumps on it. His life is that plant.


----------



## PewPewPew

Aw, it looks fine. If you want, try getting a nice, soft plant that's tall and put it in the back of the tank to balance it out


----------



## Neil D

@Jackie,

I have the same thermometer! Its magnetic right?


----------



## jackiekhaytin

Yeahh its magnetic, it looks good and works great, very easy to read.


----------



## mjoy79

I have 2 of those thermometers. I like them  Also I need to find that plant. I know my fish would love something like that!
Here's my sorority that I set up just this week. I'm having so much fun with these girls! There are 2 CTs and 3 VTs. They're all such cuties! They love to all come up to me when I approach the tank and follow me around. They're starting to become little piggies! They nip at my finger and follow it around.


----------



## PewPewPew

Aww, thats so cute >.<


----------



## Neil D

Adorable!!! I wanna sorority!


----------



## jackiekhaytin

@mjoy

The plant is from petco, they have a bunch like it, only problem is that it smells awful in the beginning, I would boil it in hot water before using it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Magnetic thermometer? Where did you all get those? I have a digital thermometer that is confusing me lately...It keeps saying my tank is 84.4...so I get one of my thermometers from my other tank.. stick it in the other tank..and it reads 80...I don't know which one is being accurate...Am guessing my digital is messed up. I need a new thermometer..haha


----------



## dragonflie

Is it wrong that I make my family live in temperatures comfortable for my fish? lol 

I don't use a thermometer nor heater anymore..because I set the central heat/air to 80 degrees and there it stays. 

I had a heater in the beginning but it felt pointless, the thing never went on.


----------



## TequilatheBetta

dragonflie said:


> Is it wrong that I make my family live in temperatures comfortable for my fish? lol
> 
> I don't use a thermometer nor heater anymore..because I set the central heat/air to 80 degrees and there it stays.
> 
> I had a heater in the beginning but it felt pointless, the thing never went on.


HAHAHAHA
I wish i could do the same LOL!


----------



## jackiekhaytin

the thermometer is from petco!


----------



## mjoy79

jackiekhaytin said:


> @mjoy
> 
> The plant is from petco, they have a bunch like it, only problem is that it smells awful in the beginning, I would boil it in hot water before using it.


thanks for the advice


----------



## Sweeda88

Blush's 5 gallon (YES, she's a girl! I know she looks masculine, but I've seen her drop eggs), and Data's temporary 1 gallon (I'll be getting him a 2 gallon bowl and a heater soon), plus a bonus photo of his first bubble nest! :lol:


----------



## Neil D

Haha data!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Blush is a very manly girl c: But I mean that in the best way possible I'd love to have a female like that


----------



## Sweeda88

I know! She's huge and red, and has NEVER had stress stripes, even when she had terrible ich. SHE'S WEIRD!!!


----------



## Findlay

I've updated my tanks :-D and wanted to show them off!

One finally has a divider in it (yea, I made it lol).
Only Haku -the left side- is in it so far.
I know the two sides aren't even, I gotta adjust it once my other boy is ready.

I got some decent mugs from a dollar store, woo!
I think it looks pretty good. 
I will be adding more plants soon, I love them!!
And how about my sweet tank backgrounds? Awesome right?? I'm considering selling them lol

Let's see who can spot the female betta in the red gravel tank? :lol:
I have a lot more work to do with that one, it's kinda ugly... it works for now though.


----------



## smellsfishie

I can't see her >.<

*edit* found her.


----------



## jackiekhaytin

She's about halfway up the red plant in the left part of the tank.


----------



## dsgems

Your tanks are beautiful. I love all the plants! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Freddy's 1g bowl 









Nixon's 1g

Both will be getting upgrades, eventually


----------



## Scrambles

The tank is by no means new...but the Betta is! Just got him the other day and he seems very excited to be able to swim around freely and chase other fishies all over the place. Although, he is still a little shy, every time I get to close to him with the camera he goes and hides in the log or skull.


----------



## Neil D

ooh how big is that tank? Its so...eye catching!!


----------



## EverythingNice55

This isn't too small, right? I mean, people have told me that it's too small, but it was MADE for bettas, and I don't think it's THAT small. I can't afford a big tank for my little guy right now. I like it because it wasn't expensive, and it can be hung on the wall!


----------



## Zenbetta

It is to small. How would you like to live in a box only big enough for you to turn around? These things may be made for bettas BUT they are not made with the betta in mind, only profit for those who sale them/make them. I hope you take the time to clean and maintain that tank with 100% waters changes EVERY day.


----------



## Neil D

I agree with zen. That tank is at most .9 gallons. Bettas need at least 2 gallons with a heater. It was made for profit, not for bettas. Bettas, in that company's mind, is a way to make money. 2 gallon plastic bowls are only like $12, plus $15 for this heater:

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...X8QG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1313339712&sr=8-3

and another $20 for decor and food, etc. good lucK!!!


----------



## Litlover11

Everythingnice55, Yes, it is too small to maintain stable heat and water quality, not to mention your Betta doesn't have room to exercise his beautiful fins. If you go to walmart's website, they have a Hawkeye 5 gallon for 26.00. It is beautiful and comes with a filter and fluorescent lighting. I have one and I love it. I also saw a 2.5 gallon drum bowl on Amazon.com for 12.19. you could attach a small filter and bowl heater, they sell those at petsmart. Also, garage sales sometimes have used aquariums for great prices.


----------



## Neil D

^+101010101010000101901920


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My 10 gallon divided. I hate the gravel...I plan on switching that out...planting the swords in the 29 gallon and replacing them with java fern.Also, I am going to be making some caves for them..I just need to get new gravel and aquarium sealant.








panda








Sherlock holmes




Probably sounds silly, but one of my favorite tanks...The 3 gallon critter keeper.:lol: I have a little filter for it..I just need to get a new power strip.








Picasso

And here is a video of our 29 gallon...baby platies! I could only find 2 though...:-(...Its pretty plain at the moment..I removed most of the plants while I was treating this tank for ick (ick free now!)...I am buying some new plants for this tank soon.


(I don't have a video editor..and for some reason my camera was making a weird static sound..so I would hit mute if you watch it.:|)


----------



## Scrambles

Thanks Neil, it's a 10 gallon Aqueon. I just upgraded to Coralife Mini CFL 50/50 spec bulbs. They really make the tank stand out more I think.


----------



## Neil D

Cool! I have a divided 10 g.


----------



## smellsfishie

EverythingNice55 said:


> This isn't too small, right? I mean, people have told me that it's too small, but it was MADE for bettas, and I don't think it's THAT small. I can't afford a big tank for my little guy right now. I like it because it wasn't expensive, and it can be hung on the wall!


I agree with the others, that is too small for a permanent home. It would be ok temporarily, as a QT tank or something but... not long term. Sorry. :/

I got a 10 gallon tank from Petsmart for $11.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl

Ooookay. It's been a while since I've done tank shots and I've been rearranging so much lately that well, I figured I should share. 

Richtofen; male dragon scale halfmoon plakat: {Don't worry, he does have a heater, I was in the middle of water changes when I snapped this}













Jazz; male Veiltail {he wouldn't let me take a picture without being in it :3 }














Gandalf; male Veiltail














Sorority tank setup; I'm in the process of ordering 4 more females off Chard56  but anywayyy, Mystique {female Crowntail} is in there for now. She's so tiny in there!











Enjoy!


----------



## Comet1993

I took a picture of Turbo's tank today! =] Then, I let one of my friends see it.. And he got confused, so I labeled everything.. Lol.


----------



## hmboyz

my 12g marineland eclipse tank


----------



## Neil D

HMboyz, I wish I had your tank...:3


----------



## hmboyz

Neil D said:


> HMboyz, I wish I had your tank...:3


You should check your petsmart or petco. I got it for $24 only coz it was on clearance. 


----------



## Littlebittyfish

hmboyz said:


> You should check your petsmart or petco. I got it for $24 only coz it was on clearance. 


:shock: That is an amazing deal.


----------



## hmboyz

yup, I could not leave the store with out it. haha


----------



## Dragonii

my fish buddy


----------



## Sweeda88

Annabelle's, Blush & Tinkerbell's (Blush has a larger section because she's 3 times as big as Tinkerbell, and SUPER active. Tinkerbell's in a cup because I need to QT her. I think she's fine, but I want to be sure), Sequin's, Crayola's, and the divided 10, which houses (from left to right) Glitter, Banana Freckles, and Pinkerton. Please excuse any algae or water spots you see. I've been having bad back issues lately, and sometimes it's all I can do just to do a water change. Water spots and minute algae isn't high on my list of priorities. Oh, and yes, there is a cup in floating in Pinkerton's section of the tank. It's because I need to keep Tinkerbell's next cup of water warm, and there isn't room in her tank. It pushes the water too high up.


----------



## Neil D

nice! hope tinker bell feels better


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks. =D


----------



## Neil D

Dont mention it..


----------



## PewPewPew

Dragonii, is that a spec? I love those tanks.


----------



## Sweeda88

Data's upgrade. It's a medium Kritter Keeper. It doesn't have a gallon amount on it, but I tested with a milk jug. It's roughly 1 3/4 gallons. Not perfect, but anything bigger wouldn't even fit where I needed it to. Here it is!


----------



## Neil D

lol the name Data fits him...."all systems are functioning within normal parameters".


----------



## Sweeda88

Yep! He finds his quarters to be adequate. Although he wiggles a lot more that Data would. He acts more like Data's cat, Spot, but Spot was a girl. xD


----------



## Neil D

Really? Oh, didn't she have kittens at some point during the series?


----------



## softballipod

Pitluvs said:


> Plecos need large tanks, 55g+ unless you get Plecos that grow to be 4" max. Those are suitable for smaller tanks.


I have two pretty good sized plecos about 5 inches or so in a 45 gallon tank and they're fine. (;


----------



## Sweeda88

Neil D said:


> Really? Oh, didn't she have kittens at some point during the series?


Yep, in the episode "Genesis". She was also temporarily turned into an iguana in that episode. xD


----------



## Neil D

O.O wow that is interesting....im gonna check youtube for it.


----------



## Sweeda88

If you have Netflix, they have the full 7 seasons to watch instantly!


----------



## astoda

Dragonii said:


> my fish buddy


Lovely. Its calming to look at. I love tanks like this. I want to make one. What do you have for a light source for the plants?


----------



## bkelizabeth

New setup


----------



## Chibi09

*I'm really new at Betta fish*

Hello, I have the small tank that probably isn't the best kind for my betta. The girl at the pet store that I got him at said the 'bowl' would be ok for him. Maybe I should have gotten a larger tank?


----------



## bkelizabeth

Chibi09 said:


> Hello, I have the small tank that probably isn't the best kind for my betta. The girl at the pet store that I got him at said the 'bowl' would be ok for him. Maybe I should have gotten a larger tank?


Sameeee thing happened to me. He told me that the small square 1/2 gal "tank" would be fine. He said I didn't need any filtration and that I didn't need a heater. I went out and bought the 5 gal the very next day. There are sooo many messed up assumptions about bettas... especially by employees in pet stores.. grr


----------



## Neil D

^+1


----------



## Dragonii

PewPewPew said:


> Dragonii, is that a spec? I love those tanks.


Yep, sure is. I really like it so far.

I got a Fluval Edge about a year and a half ago and I have been so happy with it, so I figured that Fluval probably put the same thought, design and quality into the Spec... no disappointment. I had to modify the pump return hose a tad as it blew my little buddy around the tank even on its lowest setting, but otherwise the thing is great.

I have two snails, a dwarf frog and an Amano shrimp in it with him. It's an amazing little aquarium.


----------



## Dragonii

astoda said:


> Lovely. Its calming to look at. I love tanks like this. I want to make one. What do you have for a light source for the plants?


Light source is an array of full spectrum LED lights (31) that it comes with. It clips on the back wall and arches over the tank. My lfs has one set up with some Red Ludwigia in it and the Ludwigia is growing pretty well.

I also have a 24" florescent light on the overhead compartment of my desk that sits right over it.


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is one of my tanks of all sibling bettas.


----------



## Neil D

That's so cool!!


----------



## mjoy79

Dragonlady said:


> Here is one of my tanks of all sibling bettas.


 whoa didn't think this was possible once they were old enough to have that long of fins


----------



## fightergirl2710

So beautiful! It looks like the plant has pretty blue flowers


----------



## codex213

Charlie Chaplin in his little one gallon, for now. In about a week he'll be in a 5.5 gallon, and I'll post more pics then.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

My betta fish is currently in a 0.5 gallon.
Hoping to upgrade him sooner to something bigger. 
But he seems content here. Look at the huge bubble nest he made!


----------



## astoda

Dragonii said:


> Light source is an array of full spectrum LED lights (31) that it comes with. It clips on the back wall and arches over the tank. My lfs has one set up with some Red Ludwigia in it and the Ludwigia is growing pretty well.
> 
> I also have a 24" florescent light on the overhead compartment of my desk that sits right over it.


So as long as I get a full spectrum LED bulb it should work as well as a florecent, you think?


----------



## Dragonii

I don't know if anyone here has used or recommended this tank, but for those that want to upgrade to something bigger for their betta, I would recommend it.
It's 6.6 gallons, comes with a filter and a nice light. The tank is long (24") providing plenty of space for bettas to explore. Considering their natural habitat... long is probably better than deep.
I had one of these once and I loved it. Only reason I got rid of it is because I was given a Fluval Edge by my fiance and didn't have room for both. (The Edge is very nice but cost a lot more.)
The Petco tank comes with a black/blue background so all you really need is gravel, heater and whatever decor you want.
http://www.petco.com/product/14978/PETCO-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Fish_3-_-PETCO%20Bookshelf%20Freshwater%20Fish%20Aquarium-14978
This heater worked very well in mine.
http://www.petco.com/product/114078/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx
This is the one I used to have.
http://youtu.be/nbixi-N5_L0


----------



## Dragonii

If they are bright enough. I use LED on my Fluval Edge too. If you look around you will find that LED is being used more and more. Even for pico reef tanks. If you use the right bulbs and enough of them they provide good light without adding heat or running up your electric bill.


----------



## Dragonii

astoda said:


> So as long as I get a full spectrum LED bulb it should work as well as a florecent, you think?


Dymax Robot LED Clip Light

http://www.amazon.com/Dymax-Robot-LED-Clip-Light/dp/B004K7ZKLI


----------



## smellsfishie

Dragonlady said:


> Here is one of my tanks of all sibling bettas.


WOWZASSSS  Beautiful


----------



## Neil D

Dragonii said:


> Dymax Robot LED Clip Light
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dymax-Robot-LED-Clip-Light/dp/B004K7ZKLI


On the pic, it says "Slim & *Aerodynamic*". Why would it need to be aerodynamic?? O.O


----------



## fightergirl2710

So its easy to throw at people! Duh! :roll:


----------



## Sweeda88

fightergirl2710 said:


> So its easy to throw at people! Duh! :roll:


LOLZ! (adding more words so it's not a one word answer. =P)


----------



## Neil D

rofl;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710

Neil! winky face doesn't count as a word! You must pay! *shakes fist*


----------



## Dragonii

Neil D said:


> On the pic, it says "Slim & *Aerodynamic*". Why would it need to be aerodynamic?? O.O


Yeah, I found that kind of funny too. I guess wind tunnel testing is the new thing in aquarium accessory design.


----------



## PewPewPew

Well, yeah- gotta be quick with all that moving fish tanks do.


----------



## Dragonii

It does look nice though.

I'm actually thinking about using these to light my 150 gallon tank.








It's 12" x 12" and has 229 LEDs. I think two would be enough.


----------



## audjree

my tank for my one and only boy: 










it isn't all fancy-schmancy, but he loves it and i do too. haha


----------



## smellsfishie

audjree, your tank and fish are so adorable!


----------



## Litlover11

Its a very cute set up, love the marbles! I noticed you had a betta hammock in there. Does he use it at all? I have been thinking of getting one for my boys, I think its a cute idea.


----------



## DanielaMarie

audjree said:


> my tank for my one and only boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't all fancy-schmancy, but he loves it and i do too. haha


How is the airflow with the cover on? Isn't is a single sheet of glass?


----------



## Neil D

I love that tank!


----------



## mjoy79

me too! is that a 2.5 or 5 gal? I recognize the Marineland lid. I hate those glass lids. I finally went and bought some craft material and made some custom lids for my 2.5g rectangle tanks


----------



## audjree

thank you everyone. 



Litlover11 said:


> Its a very cute set up, love the marbles! I noticed you had a betta hammock in there. Does he use it at all? I have been thinking of getting one for my boys, I think its a cute idea.


thanks!  yes, it is a betta hammock, and he really loves it. he goes on it during the day when he's bored, and he usually sleeps on it at night. at first, he didn't really notice it, but i started to feed him over the leaf, so now he likes to use it.



DanielaMarie said:


> How is the airflow with the cover on? Isn't is a single sheet of glass?


yeah, it is just glass, i like to lift it a little bit to leave a little gap so air can flow in, but small enough so he can't jump out.



mjoy79 said:


> me too! is that a 2.5 or 5 gal? I recognize the Marineland lid. I hate those glass lids. I finally went and bought some craft material and made some custom lids for my 2.5g rectangle tanks


it's a 2.5 gal.  yeah, the lid is iffy, i'm thinking of trying to make a custom lid.


----------



## Neil D

LOL I think the pic shows a 2 gal, because the betta and thermometer seems too large to be in a 5.


----------



## hodgepodgen

King Betta in 29 gal










Female Sorority










Divided 5.5 gal


----------



## Neil D

One betta in a 29G? You could get some tetras if you want...although Im sure you already know this...

I love the 5g and the sorority too!!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Neil D said:


> One betta in a 29G? You could get some tetras if you want...although Im sure you already know this...
> 
> I love the 5g and the sorority too!!


Oh its not just the Betta lol. Theres a few corries and other bottom feeders.


----------



## Neil D

Oh, I was gonna say, thats one luck betta.


----------



## ollief9

*My turn*

My turn..

Here's a youtube link to a video of the tank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dwqq-UH3QI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Beautiful tank ollie!


----------



## Neil D

I really like that tank, ollie.


----------



## Dragonii

ollief9 said:


> My turn..
> 
> Here's a youtube link to a video of the tank
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dwqq-UH3QI&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> View attachment 35240
> 
> 
> View attachment 35241
> 
> 
> View attachment 35242


Very nice! I can tell that it is glass, who makes it?


----------



## ollief9

It's made by a company called Superfish, and the tank is sold exclusively in the Maidenhead Aquatics chain throughout the UK. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Neil D

Can you send me one?? XD


----------



## ollief9

LOL well it costs £40, dunno what that is in dollars, God knows how must that would cost to ship.. lol


----------



## Neil D

it'd be about $60. 

Too much for me


----------



## ollief9

Really? I thought £40 was a bargain. Fish tanks are SO expensive here.


----------



## Tikibirds

> costs £40, dunno what that is in dollars,


40.00 GBP = 65.4834 USD 

1 GBP = 1.63708 USD 1 USD = 0.610842 GBP

if you want to be exact


----------



## Neil D

No one wants to be that exact.


----------



## ArcticRain

I moved around some plants and moved the heater, and i wanted to share. :-D I hope you like it!


----------



## audjree

ArcticRain said:


> I moved around some plants and moved the heater, and i wanted to share. :-D I hope you like it!


i saw yours in a different thread, it's really cute!


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you!


----------



## doggyhog

Very cute tank!! I love the little temple thingy.


----------



## marauder

*10 Gallon Top Fin:*
6 Amazon Swords, 1 Marimo Moss Ball, 2 Corydoras (Corey and Trevor), 1 Betta (Bubbles). Slowly learning planted tanks, so this is a work in progress. Will be covering the rock with moss soon, and may be bringing in a few new plants.

Still learning my camera, so bear with me. ;-)


----------



## Neil D

Nice! But you need 2 more corys. They're social.


----------



## Sweeda88

Bubbles looks like my Crayola! Here's a picture. I agree with Neil D. You need 2 more Corys. They'll be much happier! Make sure you get the same species, though. Two different species won't school together.


----------



## marauder

Thanks for the info. I did intend to get a few more, but they were the last two peppered corys they had in stock. I do plan to pick up a couple more at some point this week. I think they too have great personalities and we enjoy watching them.

Crayola does look a lot like Bubbles on the fins especially.


----------



## Neil D

Crayola is so cute!


----------



## Sweeda88

Neil D said:


> Crayola is so cute!


Thank you! =D I love him. He's so funny.


----------



## Tikibirds

Soriety tank. I had lots of plants and small decorations but noting reached the top of the tank so I had to improvise a bit. Some items are sitting on top of others and i put some plants inside coffee mugs and the mugs are ontop of caves










new 3 way tank










I havent figured out whats up with the guy on the left. his fins have been clamped for a bit now but I don't think he is actually sick. I was hoping more room and a heater would of cheered him up


----------



## Marieukxx

astoda said:


> Lovely. Its calming to look at. I love tanks like this. I want to make one. What do you have for a light source for the plants?


 Is that a Fluval Spec?


----------



## Marieukxx

Here is my sorority tank. It has 9 Bettas in it



















Here's my male Betta Red's tank, it's a 21.6 litre hex which I planted a few days ago. So the plants have got some growing to do.

The top has floating plants which he's been making bubble nests in for the first time since I got him










View from the side. It's on my dressing table so this is what I see from my bed




























And I have a Fluval Spec coming so I can get another male.


----------



## fishcurl

Very nice tank, Marieukxx!

I just set up my new Hex last night for Meringue. He won't be moving in until he's done with treatment and I get a divider put up so he can't see Flambé.


----------



## Marieukxx

fishcurl said:


> Very nice tank, Marieukxx!
> 
> I just set up my new Hex last night for Meringue. He won't be moving in until he's done with treatment and I get a divider put up so he can't see Flambé.



Thanks. I can't wait to get my new fluval spec and set it all up and best of all get myseld another boy. I'm addicted to Betttas


----------



## Neil D

Stop making me jealous.


----------



## Foxell

This is where Jango lives:









He shares his home with 2 mystery snails and a ghost shrimp. The water level is lower right now because we're awaiting Lady Snail to lay her eggs :3


----------



## Neil D

want. I lurv that tank!!


----------



## Potential4Evil

Chum-Fu's home <3


----------



## Marieukxx

fishcurl said:


> Very nice tank, Marieukxx!
> 
> I just set up my new Hex last night for Meringue. He won't be moving in until he's done with treatment and I get a divider put up so he can't see Flambé.



I love your hex tanks, the way you've kitted them out is great


----------



## Marieukxx

Potential4Evil said:


> Chum-Fu's home <3


 Thant's a classy tank


----------



## Potential4Evil

Marieukxx said:


> Thant's a classy tank


thank you, i found it at least affordable with it all including Chum-Fu being about 30$ and being a college student found that affordable


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

This is my ten gallon stand, i have three tens stacked with nine bettas in them. ^-^ What do you think? I need to get more plants, but then i kindof like the simple looks...


----------



## SamanthaC02

Foxell-Jango is a very beautiful fish!

Here is Carnage in his 3 gallon. The light in the skull changes colors.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Chicklet said:


> To be exact I'm not sure, last time I did a count I had 37 I believe it was, and I've added alot more since then,
> Just kinda got to the point I stopped counting.
> Here's a few more pics, some tanks some fish,
> View attachment 1500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503
> 
> 
> View attachment 1504


int eh third one, are those 2 MALES together?


----------



## GreenTea

Ahhh carnage's tank is so cool! 

Here are a few of my tanks =] 

Here's Salvador, giant hm plakat, in his 20 gal. Underneath him are 4 boys, two of which have been adopted! Since these photos I have added more plants and such to his tank.











Here's Cola in his 1.75 gal










These are my platy fry in a lil tank :3










Vega in his 5.5 gal










Princess Mo right before exploring her new home.


----------



## Neil D

I love all these tanks. 


@green tea, shoe rack tank rack?


----------



## SamanthaC02

a few more pics of carnages tank to show how the light changes in the skull.


----------



## Cwaz33xNina

Sunset's tank. 2.5gal.










Gundam. 2.5 gal










Nina. My boyfriend named him after me... lol will be planted soon. 5.5 gal










my sorority. 5 girls + 4 guppies. 10gal.


----------



## Neil D

Not to burst your bubble,Cwaz33xNina, but that tank is too small for 5 bettas and 4 guppies, I would recommend at least a 15 gallon. Or get rid of the guppies. 5-6 bettas is the most for a 10g, mainly because they breathe air. 


But that is an awesome tank!!!


----------



## Cwaz33xNina

OH. ok. I thought it would be okay since they're all small  guess i'll find a new home for the guppies.


----------



## SamanthaC02

I just love Sunsets and Gundams tanks!


----------



## Jessabell

*lol*

I wish that posts had a like button like it has on facebook lol.


----------



## missm83

*Prince*

he loves to sleep/rest in his blowfish home :


----------



## missm83

*my boys tenk*

its only 1 gallon tenk..but he loves it!


----------



## Dragonii

missm83 said:


> he loves to sleep/rest in his blowfish home :


That's cute


----------



## audjree

missm83 said:


> he loves to sleep/rest in his blowfish home :


ahaha that's adorable. (x


----------



## missm83

*thank you!*



audjree said:


> ahaha that's adorable. (x


thank you! i never knew fish can be so damn cute...i love him so much and had him only for 2weeks


----------



## newf

Giovanni's house on my desk at work. I really do love having him at work. He is a lot of fun to watch during the day, and really helps with the stress in the office.


----------



## SonOfMoon

Helios's home  it is filtered though you cant see it because of my crappy phone.


----------



## astoda

Potential4Evil said:


> Chum-Fu's home <3


Very nice!


----------



## Foxell

Added a couple more silk plants and a mossball to Jango's palace and now it looks nice and full!


----------



## missm83

*wow*



Foxell said:


> Added a couple more silk plants and a mossball to Jango's palace and now it looks nice and full!


 I LOVE YOUR TANK....and the coffe cup!


----------



## jillmarie23

this is my betta fish tank its 1 gallon but it is a small fish.. is this ok?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

jillmarie23 said:


> this is my betta fish tank its 1 gallon but it is a small fish.. is this ok?


o:
Your fish is really pretty purple.
Do you have a heater or thermometer? Bettas like water temperatures around 76-80 degrees.


----------



## hodgepodgen

jillmarie23 said:


> this is my betta fish tank its 1 gallon but it is a small fish.. is this ok?


It should be alright as long as you change the water somewhat frequently and he has some enrichment.


----------



## Princess Penny

Here's Ammo's tank!










He could use some more stuff, though. It's pretty bare so far


----------



## Litlover11

Here is my new girl Freyja's tank! I moved her into my dorm yesterday.


----------



## Reece

Ha I can't wait to get my first Betta tomorrow!! I've literally been looking through about 45 of these pages reading every post I'm that excited. Can't wait to get a picture of him on tomorrow! Expensive day at the LFS tomorrow lol. Gotta get a new filter pad (it's had its month limit), Betta pellets, Betta water conditioner, some more artificial plants and of course my new pet! And if I have some of my £30 budget left another decoration would be nice!


----------



## vaygirl

Princess, is that a bookshelf tank? I've been wanting one for a LONG time!

Been a while since I put pics up. Everyone's tank is changin'

Tango in his 5 gallon:









Logan in his 5 gallon:









King Kilo in his 10 gallon:


----------



## Rocketscissors

Wow, all of your tanks look great! I would post a pic but my camera is a butthead.


----------



## Sweeda88

vaygirl said:


> Princess, is that a bookshelf tank? I've been wanting one for a LONG time!
> 
> Been a while since I put pics up. Everyone's tank is changin'
> 
> Tango in his 5 gallon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan in his 5 gallon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Kilo in his 10 gallon:


WOW, Kilo is HUGE! He makes his tank look like a 2.5 gallon! FO' REALZ!


----------



## vaygirl

Yep, that's a 10 gallon. He's a monster. Now you know when I say he can jump 3 inches, I do not elaborate. He is a phenomenal jumper. I feed him like this.... "Don't you jump! NONONONONO! Don't JUMP!"

One time he jumped and landed on the lip of the tank and then kinda slid back in. :shock:


----------



## Neil D

O.O

Crazy fish...


----------



## Sweeda88

xD That's a hilarious mind image, VG. I will cherish it.


----------



## Alex09

Hmm... havent updated in a while.

28g riparium. Plants have grown in nicely. Just lately, all my anubias are sprouting new leaves every couple of weeks. Some of the peace lilies are starting to flower. Diffenbachia has grown many new leaves. 









5g NPT. Need more plants... And a filter. Too much detritus forming for my liking. May scrap it and start over... Not liking the aquascape and having soil substrate doesn't allow me to move things around easily. The crypts love it though. In the couple of weeks they have been there they have been growing more than they ever grew in the riparium.


----------



## Bresn

Everyone cool pics:-DI will be posting my betta soon!


----------



## Bresn

Here it is!http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2655&pictureid=18011


----------



## Sweeda88

They're very pretty, but... That's only a picture taking tank, right? That is NOT an adequate permanent home at all!


----------



## Bresn

Low on money--


----------



## Sweeda88

That's no excuse. Why did you get them if you KNEW that those "tanks" were NOT okay?


----------



## audjree

your males are very cute.  but, most people say if you're low on money, you shouldn't get a betta, or any fish for that matter. 

the way that it's divided, it's not that much bigger than the cup they came in, and with the clear divider, it's pretty stressful to be able to see the other male 24/7 with no hiding places or plants. plus, you have to make water changes around every 2 days. 

most people spend $50+ when getting a betta, because of its needs, a tank at least 2.5 gallons, a heater, a thermometer, plants, hiding places, water conditioner, etc... like i said, if you're low on money, save up and do research before you get a betta. 

i'm sorry if this is a lot, but hopefully you'll be able to get them a better home soon.


----------



## IamBonner

Peta's tank <3


----------



## Sweeda88

IamBonner said:


> View attachment 36039
> 
> Peta's tank <3


Cool tank! I think some tall plants would be appreciated by Peta, though. My fish love to rest in them!


----------



## cajunamy

WOW check out that nest that Peta's got!


----------



## Dragonii

cajunamy said:


> WOW check out that nest that Peta's got!


lol, I saw your name and I knew you were from my neck of the woods.


----------



## audjree

yeah, the first thing i noticed was his nest. that's a _nice_ nest. (;


----------



## Reece

Hey everyone! Got my first Betta today, and I'm shocked at how quickly he's adjusted to his new tank. He's already eating the flakes I have! (they don't have pellets at my LFS >_<). So yeah, they had about 9 bettas there today and it was a choice between two, a purple one and a red one. The purple one has got beautiful fins and had a HUGE bubble nest that covered the surface area of the 2.5 gallon tank he was in (they treat the Betta fish a lot better there than they do in walmart lol) but after close inspection the red one was a tail biter (I knew it wasn't fin rot as I actually saw him biting a bit of his fin from his tail, shame as he was a really pretty red). So I have a purple Betta fish but I haven't thought of a name for him yet! Any ideas for me? He's also very active, but I imagine that will die down after he gets more used to his surroundings (he's been exploring for the good part of two hours even though there's not that much to explore lol). 

I will be getting about 3 more artificial plants for him in a week too. Also, I have a question that might sound really dumb but here goes: How do they sleep when they have to go to the surface for oxygen? That has been confusing since two days ago when I thought about it and I never bothered asking about it... 

So anyway, here's a few pics of him and his tank! I love how his body is dark and then the fins are light!!!!! So then any suggestions for names? And sorry about so many pics! lol btw what type is he??? And the images are so small because it was taken by my iPod's camera


----------



## Bresn

This might help(With what typehttp://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## Lion Mom

Bresn said:


> Here it is!http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2655&pictureid=18011


I understand you are low on money - aren't we all? :-? - but may I suggest you get a second container like the one you have, remove the divider and give each of the boys one whole container. Not the IDEAL solution, but better than what they have now. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bresn

I did that I will show pics later


----------



## Bresn

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18041
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18039
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18036
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18037


----------



## brandi2583

*here's alfee's home*

Alfee's Home =)


----------



## IamBonner

cajunamy said:


> WOW check out that nest that Peta's got!


I know! I was so excited, today I've had him for exactly 7 days and he started that the second day.


----------



## missm83

*hole in the fin!!???help*

it must have just happen.. what do i do?? tomorrow im going to get a bigger tank 1gallon is just not doing it i dont think...


OHH wrong post..oppps!


----------



## missm83

Just got a new tank...went from 1gallon to 2gallon and got rid of fake plants...Prince is loving his new home


----------



## TaylerHill

Jaggy in his tank


----------



## JackisLost

i haven't been on here for a while, but this is how my tank is now with 40+ shrimp in a 6 gallon tank.


----------



## Neil D

He's so pretty! 

[Like]


----------



## Clockworksheep

C: Prince's tank, although he has a skull now in the corner as well~


----------



## Neil D

Nice! ALthough be careful about the bowl, some bettas get confused which way is up.


----------



## audjree

new setup.  
i recently found that little red's a tailbiter. :/ it's frustrating, so i moved things around today during a 100% water change to spark his interest. he definitely likes it so far and keeps exploring. haha

before:









after:









i added a new plant and moved the leaf hammock to the back. i wanted to keep it in front, but it wasn't sticking in the place i wanted. i also moved the cave from the center to the back corner. i also might add a new decoration, but i'm not sure what. i plan to get a marimo moss ball soon.  

but, i hope this new setup deters him from tailbiting.


----------



## Bellaluna

Raven (short for Ravenclaw) in his 5 gallon tank. We just upgraded him from a 1 gallon.


----------



## PewPewPew

He's beautiful, Bella. That anubias is amazing, too.


----------



## Bellaluna

Thank you! I just got that today. Moving him from a 1 gal to a 5 gal left a lot of empty space in the tank. I'm eventually going to get rid of the fake plant, too, and put a live one in it's place.


----------



## PewPewPew

Fantastic. I think its a fake version of an aponogeton, which are really nice plants:
http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=180_181&products_id=11


----------



## Bellaluna

Excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## SKA123

*ahhh don't judge V.V*

I just got my little boy today, so this is his home. I know the picture sucks, it was taken on a phone, and I don't have a digital cam with me.


----------



## SKA123

BTW he loves his castle, and I plan on getting him a bigger tank soon.


----------



## Alex09

Yes a bigger tank would be best. At LEAST 1 gallon. Preferably 2.5... That vase looks like 1/2 gallon at the biggest. Also just as important is water temperature. Depends where you live but you may need a heater. Bettas should be kept at 75-80 with 78 being the most ideal.


----------



## SKA123

I hope to get him a bigger tank this coming week. His water just got changed, and I'll be changing it again this week too.  I feel bad that he doesn't have a bigger bowl or tank. My relative has had many bettas and they are also in bowls with a plant in them. they live pretty long, so i never thought he would need anything bigger till i read this site


----------



## ollief9

A fish living in such cramped conditions where ammonia will be through the roof in no time will mean it's best to change the water every day. And I recommend a 5 gallon for your Betta, filtered and heated.


----------



## Bellaluna

Oh my goodness, that looks just like my Raven! And I have that same castle too (a picture of my tank is on the previous page). But I agree with the others, the tank is way too small. I just got a great new 5 gallon tank for my beta from Walmart for a really good price. Check out the Hawkeye 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Litlover11

The Hawkeye is awesome! I have one for Touchstone, and it is great. I think they are only online, but they ship to the store for free. If you are low on money, you can also buy a large or x-large kritter keeper for no more than 12 dollars. You can find those at petco, some petstores, or Amazon.com. You would have to find a heater and filter though. Or you could find a 2 1/2 gallon drum bowl and attach a heater. I saw one on Amazon.com for a low price. I think you will find that once you have a bigger tank, it will be easier to maintain and keep your beautiful fish healthy.


----------



## SKA123

I was looking at the hawkeye tank just a second ago, and i think i will buy it and have it shipped to my house. it's only 26 dollars and it comes with a light and filter


----------



## Reece

lol. I'm feeling like a genius at the moment...! I had a problem as attached to the filter of my tank is a little nossel that blows water and creates a current (it's there because it came with an oxygen tube that attached to the nosel, the blowing would make the air bubbles come out), but the only thing was that my Betta (A purple veil tale who I still am yet to name >_<) was struggling to swim with it and was also getting blown away by it, and you could see he was getting stressed out too. I discovered however that from my old water siphon (old because the hoovering part of it broke somehow) I still had a small hose. So from a sudden brainstorm I attached the hose to the nozzle and lead the hose to the outside of the tank. As soon as I did that the Betta's attitude completely changed! I could see he was happy with the change, the lucky thing is that he likes to play with the hose (I've bought him £30 worth of decorations and he prefers to play with a hose, figures lol) and isn't annoyed with it being there. It is also a bright blue so it looks nice in the tank too.It's so cute how he plays with it, he swims circles around it!!!! 

Another reason I wrote is that I was wondering if anybody could help me name him??? Thanks for any ideas, pictures of the hose and the Betta himself are below!!!(the water in the tank is quite cloudy at the moment as I just put some Filter Aid in (it basically clumps all the particles in the water together so they either sink to the bottom or get trapped in the filter, really clever lol). Also sorry about the pics being so small, taken by my iPod camera. I went to make the pictures bigger but making them larger made the resolution awful!!!!! My favourite thing about him is that his body is a black and then his fins are bright blue! Also, those antenna looking things that they have are red...


----------



## ollief9

Wait a second.. don't tanks made by Betta have a filter in the hood? Doesnt that mean you should connect the powerhead to the filter?!


----------



## Reece

Yes the filter is in the hood. But the part of the filter that sucks up water is inside the tank, as you can see from the picture the powerhead is attached! I've never known why there is that hole where the hose is now, but at least I've found a use for it!!!


----------



## TsukiSei

I got my half moon betta, Hue a few weeks ago and had him in a 1gal bowl, and I just moved him into a 2.5gal tank today. He seems really happy and is exploring everything.


----------



## TaylorLynne

Howl's 10 gal that he shares with two neon tetra. There used to be five neon tetra and 4 cherry shrimp but apparently Howl thought they would make a good snack! I'm thinking about getting Howl his own private 5 gal and putting a new (less hungry) betta in this tank with more tetra. 










Everyone has such awesome tanks!


----------



## fishy friend2

Here it is


----------



## Sweeda88

Oooo, nice setup, fish friend2! I love the hot pink gravel!


----------



## Passthejelly

This is my betta tank. Still waiting on my betta from Thailand. :|


----------



## SKA123

so i updated my betta to a new tank


----------



## Sweeda88

SKA123 said:


> so i updated my betta to a new tank


Very nice! But he would probably enjoy some tall plants to rest on. =) Also, Bettas are tropical fish and require heaters. 78-80* F is preferred.


----------



## Sweeda88

Passthejelly said:


> This is my betta tank. Still waiting on my betta from Thailand. :|


Gorgeous tank! But that stripey plant in the back isn't aquatic if it's real. You'll want to take it out if it's not fake.


----------



## fishy friend2

Sweeda88 said:


> Oooo, nice setup, fish friend2! I love the hot pink gravel!



Thanks I think I had it left over and decided to use it and it looks great


----------



## SKA123

lol true. I'm gonna try to get him a betta log. what i did to make up for it though was to surround him with flowers, *not in his tank but outside them* just so he feels like i cant see him, so he feels he is protected more. that might be a dumb idea though ^//^


----------



## Sweeda88

SKA123 said:


> lol true. I'm gonna try to get him a betta log. what i did to make up for it though was to surround him with flowers, *not in his tank but outside them* just so he feels like i cant see him, so he feels he is protected more. that might be a dumb idea though ^//^


I really think you should get at least one tall plant. Maybe for the other end of the tank? You'd still have plenty of room in the middle to see him. Bettas like a lot of places to hide, and that tank is too "open". He'd probably be happier with more cover.


----------



## SKA123

Okay, well i'll get him one then. can you recommend any? Also is there a thread here that will tell me a good way to clean his tank?


----------



## fishy friend2

Hey ska 123 do you have the 2.5 gallon wave that came from walmart I was about to get that the day before yesterday for my new betta


----------



## Sweeda88

Something like this would be perfect. It's a bit tall for your tank, but it will bend over, which will be perfect for him to rest on. http://www.petco.com/product/109226/PETCO-Silk-Aponogeton-Midground-Aquarium-Plant.aspx Here's a link to how to clean the tank. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/betta-fish-care-49160/#post445950 If it asks you to login, you can use the same username and password that you use for bettafish.com


----------



## SKA123

Thank you Sweeda, and yep fishy friend2 that is the tank. lol ^^


----------



## fishy friend2

Did it come with a filter it didnt say on the box so I didn't buy it because I did not have the time to do so many water changes in that tank


----------



## SKA123

also could you recommend me a little heater for his tank?


----------



## SKA123

no it doesn't come with a filter. but i dont mind cleaning his tank once-twice a week.


----------



## Princess Penny




----------



## SKA123

pretty tank ^^


----------



## Sweeda88

http://www.bigalspets.com/Hydor-Theo-Submersible-Heater-Watt/dp/B0006JLPG8?ie=UTF8&id=Hydor%20Theo%20Submersible%20Heater%20Watt&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=3010451011&searchSize=12&searchNodeID=3010451011&searchPage=1&class=quickView&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&searchBinNameList=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&field_brandtextbin=Hydor&searchRank=salesrank That's the kind I use for my small tanks. It says 5-10 on the website, but it says for 2-7 gallons on the box. I love all of mine.


----------



## Sweeda88

Nice tank, Princess Penny! I want one of those bookshelf tanks so much!


----------



## fishy friend2

Ska123 a 25 watt heater or less should work but if you can go to Petco they should have a Bowl heater ment for 2 to 5 gallon tanks


----------



## Princess Penny

Thanks, I love it! If you can ever catch it on sale, it's not a bad deal!


----------



## SKA123

Thank you for the links and the information.  I'm gonna remind myself to get him a plant, and a heater this week.  luckily he has a light in his tank and my room has no air conditioning so it's always balmy in here.


----------



## Sweeda88

You're very welcome! It's always fun to help people out who are new to Bettas. =)


----------



## fishy friend2

:-DYour welcome


----------



## SKA123

yea i'm def new to bettas. i never knew they required so much care, because my mother would always have them in bowls. but i got mine this past saturday, and i just want him to live long, healthy and happy.


----------



## fishy friend2

i hope he lives a long healthy happy life


----------



## Passthejelly

Yeah its fake. The only real plants I have are the swords and the Anacharis on the top. Rest of it is fake...


----------



## SKA123

@ fishy friend 2 awww thanks you too


----------



## Sweeda88

Passthejelly said:


> Yeah its fake. The only real plants I have are the swords and the Anacharis on the top. Rest of it is fake...


Cool! I just didn't want it to mess up your water if it was real. Blech!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Okay...so here are my tiny one gallon tanks for my fish, I so plan on getting bigger ones for them Another Heater, and proper thermometer as well before christmas hopefully.

This is Grells










And this is Undertakers


----------



## fishy friend2

nice looking fish and tanks


----------



## Tropical

Here is my happy little guy. :-D


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I know Ive already posted a pic of my fishes home but he just got upgrade!

First tank he was in was 1/2 gallon
Then a 1 gallon
Finally a 2 1/2 gallon heated tank!


----------



## fishy friend2

i love seeing so many happy betta fish on here


----------



## Tropical

@LaLaLeyla was he happy in a 1/2 gallon? Or did you feel that was too small, and you wanted to upgrade.


----------



## fishy friend2

i think that it was to small but when he upgraded he got happy


----------



## fishy friend2

that was my opinion of the tank he was in


----------



## Sweeda88

Yay for upgrades! They're never a bad thing. =D


----------



## Tropical

There are some pretty neat 1/2 gal. out there, but I'd want my guy to be happy. I thought I'd ask someone who had had one.


----------



## fishy friend2

i have one and i am trying to upgrade it and they are hard to keep clean and healthy


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Tropical said:


> @LaLaLeyla was he happy in a 1/2 gallon? Or did you feel that was too small, and you wanted to upgrade.


He was okay in there. But it was harder to maintain. If your willing to do the required water changes it should be fine!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Also it depends on the betta. My fish LOVES to swim around. 
In his new tank he loves having all the extra room!

If you can only afford a 1/2 gallon dont sweat it, but its always good to upgrade!


----------



## PewPewPew

If you cant afford it, dont get the fish~


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Critter keepers are pretty cheap, and I think they make nice betta homes.They are usually $6.00-13.00. Some of them go up to 4 gallons.Most of the smaller 1/2 gallon tank kits are about the same price or more than a critter keeper, but your fish will have more room to swim around in the critter keeper.I have a 3 gallon critter keeper and it is a nice size. I also like the critter keepers because they have more air surface space than a lot of the smaller tank kits out there...


----------



## Cinnamee

No fish or heater yet.. but the temperature is at ~27C right now. Is that okay?


----------



## SKA123

the water looks a little cloudy, though that could just be the lighting. it actually looks really cute. ^^


----------



## Sweeda88

27C is fine. That's 80.6* F, which is perfect. If it gets colder in the next few months, though, you'll need a heater!


----------



## dragonflie

Andromeda in his 2.5minibow.









Buttercup and Skye in their 10g divided.


----------



## fishy friend2

:thumbsup:


----------



## dragonflie

By the way...

There almost is no greater frustration than wrestling with that Topfin divider for an hour, all the while cursing like a sailor; only to find out I didn't even end up putting it in the middle. I decided Buttercup was going to just have to accept his side was slightly smaller. =P


----------



## fishy friend2

Guess I am making a homemade divider then and not buying a top fin one


----------



## Littlebittyfish

When I put in dividers I use a tape measure and dry erase market to dot where I want it at top and bottom(on the outside)..then I just wipe off the market with a wet rag when I'm done.. It helps a lot! I really like your tank your fish are beautiful. I almost got that same tree stump cave.


----------



## dragonflie

Littlebittyfish said:


> When I put in dividers I use a tape measure and dry erase market to dot where I want it at top and bottom(on the outside)..then I just wipe off the market with a wet rag when I'm done.. It helps a lot! I really like your tank your fish are beautiful. I almost got that same tree stump cave.


Thanks. 

Hehe, which tree stump? You would think they wouldn't notice the differences too much, but out of ALL the bettas I've had:

-none of them seemed to care at all about the one on the right, and almost never go in it. Including Skye, he pretty much ignores it.
-the one on the left is from Walmart, and has got to be the best betta deco I've ever purchased; because EVERY SINGLE BETTA I have ever had has loooooooved it. They rest in it, hide in it, love peeking out of the holes in the side, and zooming out to beg when they see someone walk by. 

So if I had to recommend either of them; the one on the left is my personal fave.


----------



## missm83

Made few changes


----------



## Vanah

So here's my divided for Mitch, Pei Ling, and my newest unnamed boy:









Due to having tried like five filters and still not finding one that works quietly and lightly enough for them, and I don't think they're all that happy. I'm thinking of going back to 2 and 3 gallon desktop tanks for them though.
My only issue is winter is coming, and I just don't know what I should do about heat.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

dragonflie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hehe, which tree stump? You would think they wouldn't notice the differences too much, but out of ALL the bettas I've had:
> 
> -none of them seemed to care at all about the one on the right, and almost never go in it. Including Skye, he pretty much ignores it.
> -the one on the left is from Walmart, and has got to be the best betta deco I've ever purchased; because EVERY SINGLE BETTA I have ever had has loooooooved it. They rest in it, hide in it, love peeking out of the holes in the side, and zooming out to beg when they see someone walk by.
> 
> So if I had to recommend either of them; the one on the left is my personal fave.


Haha, Yes. The one on the left is the one I almost got. Maybe I will get it next time i'm at walmart.



Vanah said:


> So here's my divided for Mitch, Pei Ling, and my newest unnamed boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to having tried like five filters and still not finding one that works quietly and lightly enough for them, and I don't think they're all that happy. I'm thinking of going back to 2 and 3 gallon desktop tanks for them though.
> My only issue is winter is coming, and I just don't know what I should do about heat.


I really love this tank! Is it 10 gallons? If so, it looks much bigger.


----------



## Sweeda88

@Vanah. I LOVE your tank! It's gorgeous and natural. Great job!


----------



## Silverfang

Since I got inspired, uh, sorta. And Scuzi was looking so down, here's his new home.









And his soon to be roommate (needs a few more days in QT)


----------



## Potential4Evil

Baldwick's tank is a lil different then how it was with Chum-Fu. My boyfriend bought him the smaller plant that glows in the dark. THe green grape looking things are glow in the dark pebbles, and hes got a heater now too. Not to mention Gary his snail friend. Its only a .9gal but his 3gal is on back order and I should be getting it in 2-4 weeks ^_^


----------



## fishcurl

I had to redo my last tank - the driftwood was leaching something awful so it had to come out to be boiled. I think it was for the best because I'm much happier with it. Meringue has already moved in as has Horace the moss ball. He's perching in the wisteria. No idea how he got up in there


----------



## missm83

Tropical said:


> Here is my happy little guy. :-D


 your boy looks a lot like mine 
i think we have the same type of a filer/air pump..did you do anything to lower the pressure or is he fine with it?


----------



## missm83

IamBonner said:


> View attachment 36039
> 
> Peta's tank <3


 Great looking tank!!!! where did you get the flowers/plants?


----------



## missm83

phoenix91 said:


> My little boy Ōji on his new shelf. Enjoying a cat free life (for the most part).
> 
> View attachment 26099
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that both my cats just enjoy watching him from the ground. One day i'll probably come home to find the shelf, the tank and the poor fish on the floor and two soaked kitties. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 26100


 HEHEH THIS IS SO CUTE AND FUNNY....i got 4 cats..they are not to come in to my room where my betta is


----------



## Tropical

@missm83: I never had to lower the pressure. (I'm not really sure how too) He seems fine with it, and it really doesn't seem to disrupt the water that much.


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice job, FC!  I looovee that driftwood.

I adore when they come in weird shapes.


----------



## Vanah

Littlebittyfish said:


> I really love this tank! Is it 10 gallons? If so, it looks much bigger.


Thanks! It is indeed 10 gallons. I used coated aluminum sheets http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 from the Home Depot to create attractive and sturdy barriers. They worked great because aluminum does not rust and the coating makes them resistant to corrosion as well. They hold their shape but are still thin enough to cut to size, have plenty of small holes in them in a nice pattern for circulation, and the black helps to minimize how much of each other they see, keeping the stress down. To fix them in place I used those plastic strips that serve as the borders for cheap poster "frames".


----------



## Flaretacious

"Flare is the one on the left and lucky is the one on the right"


----------



## Dragonii

Vanah said:


> So here's my divided for Mitch, Pei Ling, and my newest unnamed boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to having tried like five filters and still not finding one that works quietly and lightly enough for them, and I don't think they're all that happy. I'm thinking of going back to 2 and 3 gallon desktop tanks for them though.
> My only issue is winter is coming, and I just don't know what I should do about heat.












Works perfectly in my 2 gallon.


Nice tank.


----------



## fishcurl

PewPewPew said:


> Nice job, FC!  I looovee that driftwood.
> 
> I adore when they come in weird shapes.


Thank you! I'd been searching a long time to find a smallish piece with character. As soon as I saw it in the store, I knew I had to make a path under it.


----------



## Draug Isilme

I was wanting to wait until my new tank cycled... but I'm too excited to wait!! >.<

Here's what my fish is chillin in now >.> His name is Zabimaru ^.^ Sorry if it kinda sucks, but the lighting in the shelf isn't that great, nor is the camera...

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/marchosias3530/Bettas and more/676A0200.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/marchosias3530/Bettas and more/676A0199.jpg

And this is what he'll be moving into! I plan on getting live plants for it as well... Gah, I can't wait!! I turned the dragon into a sponge filter and I've also got the other filter that I came with the tank running.. Not sure if I'm gonna keep only one or both just yet, it'll all depend on how Zabimaru acts... Right now, Katamari (my moss ball) is checking it out for Zabi-Zab xD

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/marchosias3530/Bettas and more/676A0197.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/marchosias3530/Bettas and more/676A0196.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/marchosias3530/Bettas and more/676A0195.jpg


----------



## Vanah

Thanks Dragonii. I've been looking all over for small heaters, no one here sells anything under 25w though. I'm going to try some little 'bowl' heaters I found at Petco first, they're supposed to be burried under the substrate and automatically heats 2 to 5 gallons. If those don't work I'll have to special order some 10w from somewhere.


Here's Ethan in his 2 gallon hex, I'll be submerging the heat disc under the gravel tomorrow during his water change. I just put the frogbit in tonight, he LOVES it. Definitely going to have to get more for Travie's hex when it arrives next week.


----------



## Sweeda88

25 watt heaters are MEANT for 2-7 gallons. Heat "discs" aren't safe. They are not adjustable and can overheat way too easily.


----------



## Vanah

Sweeda88 said:


> 25 watt heaters are MEANT for 2-7 gallons. Heat "discs" aren't safe. They are not adjustable and can overheat way too easily.


This is exactly what I was worried about, with the overheating. Which is why I still hadn't put it in yet, it didn't even tell me an exact temperature it was preset to or if it would shut off automatically. I've been nervous about it, and it seems with good reason. If a 25w isn't too strong, I will definitely return the discs and get 25w's instead. Thanks!


----------



## Draug Isilme

25w is definitely great ^.^ I got one that was recommended to me off of this site 'cause I was originally going for a 2.5.. It's adjustable and automatically goes off once it reaches it's pre-designated tempurature. I tried it out with my 1.5, and it worked out great! It was slightly warmer than what it was originally set on (like about 4 degrees), but the fact I could adjust it meant it honestly wasn't a problem at all. Now I'm checking it out in my 5g, and it hasn't let me down yet. The one thing I noticed is it's good to wait a day so the tank has time to completely circulate the heat. I waited a few hours the first time and it was exactly where I set it, but then over night it went up 4 degrees. Although it didn't go up anymore after that.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Here is my new setup in my old tank with my new crowntail, Blaze!










And here is the guy that lives in there!









Tell me what you think!


----------



## Neil D

Blaze looks so cool. ANd i love the spongebob theme


----------



## Vanah

Draug Isilme said:


> 25w is definitely great ^.^ I got one that was recommended to me off of this site 'cause I was originally going for a 2.5.. It's adjustable and automatically goes off once it reaches it's pre-designated tempurature. I tried it out with my 1.5, and it worked out great! It was slightly warmer than what it was originally set on (like about 4 degrees), but the fact I could adjust it meant it honestly wasn't a problem at all. Now I'm checking it out in my 5g, and it hasn't let me down yet. The one thing I noticed is it's good to wait a day so the tank has time to completely circulate the heat. I waited a few hours the first time and it was exactly where I set it, but then over night it went up 4 degrees. Although it didn't go up anymore after that.


Mind if I ask what brand? I'm willing to order them if I have to, a lot of the smaller ones aren't always adjustable and that's very important for sure.


----------



## Sweeda88

Hydor Theo 25watt. They're great. You can get them at bigalspets.com.


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD Yup, I have a 25w hydor theo heater... It's badass, if I do say so myself ^.^ In the 5g it's sitting in now, I have it set on 80, and over night it's gone up to 82. I'm assuming it's not going to go up anymore, though, since that's how it went with my 1.5g, but I'm still gonna keep an eye on it just in case. ANYWAY! Here's the site I got it off of. It was the cheapest I could find with shipping included at the time:

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...ter.html?utm_source=gcs&utm_term=11442-505153

You might still want to browse around online on the off-chance you can find one that's a bit cheaper, but this was the best deal on this heater I found, and it works great ^.^ Just keep an eye on the shipping fees. I found that some seemed like they were a better price, but it turns out the shipping pushed it to where I was better off looking elsewhere.


----------



## PitGurl

My new guy Karma's tank. It's a 1.5 gallon. It has a heater but no filter. I plan on upgrading him at some point.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I'm loving the glass gravel..Where did you get it?


----------



## Sweeda88

Blush (Left) and Tinkerbell's (Right) tank. There was a plastic cup in the tank because I was about to treat Blush for fin rot.


----------



## PitGurl

@Littlebittyfish-Got it at Michael's. It's a little pricey @ $6 a bag but I love it. That is a bag and a half in that tank.


----------



## Dragonii

Ok, so I picked up this new guy the other day. Couldn't resist the white with pearl sheen.
I didn't trust him in my Edge due to having 4 guppies so I needed to find him a home quick.
I stopped my Michael's and found this acrylic box. It was sold as a display box for wine bottles.
I laid it flat and cut a big hole in the lid and it is now a betta house.
I am thinking of building an undergravel filter into it.


----------



## Princess Penny

^ That's a good idea for a tank!

Here's my updated tank, removed the gravel and replaced it with sand today.


----------



## DazzleKitty

You all have some really gorgeous tanks.

We have a 15 gallon community tank and my mom decorated it. It looks like someone threw up a crayon box. I used to like colorful tanks but I'm really starting to love the whole realistic look, especially those of you who have real plants. They are stunning!


----------



## elijahfeathers

Plants are a little sparse because I took some and planted the bottom tank. All I have in there is... 2 packs of water wisteria, 2 marimo balls, and 1 anubas plant from petsmart. lol. Splitting them up is easy once they grow a bit. it's getting to be time to turn my 2 anubi into 4 xD


----------



## ollief9

Here's a video of my tank as I can't be bothered to upload pictures..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meUPVDtAJx0


----------



## Dragonii

I had one of those tanks. Lovely little aquarium.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbixi-N5_L0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Vanah

Dragonii said:


> Ok, so I picked up this new guy the other day. Couldn't resist the white with pearl sheen.
> I didn't trust him in my Edge due to having 4 guppies so I needed to find him a home quick.
> I stopped my Michael's and found this acrylic box. It was sold as a display box for wine bottles.
> I laid it flat and cut a big hole in the lid and it is now a betta house.
> I am thinking of building an undergravel filter into it.


Okay that's just super awesome innovative! I may have to check for those at my Michaels but considering I worked there for like five years and never saw anything like that, I'm guessing mine doesn't carry them. ;-;

Congrats on your new boy! He's very regal.


----------



## Neil D

The last few posts and ollief's vid show some flipping amazing tanks!


----------



## Dragonii

Vanah said:


> Okay that's just super awesome innovative! I may have to check for those at my Michaels but considering I worked there for like five years and never saw anything like that, I'm guessing mine doesn't carry them. ;-;
> 
> Congrats on your new boy! He's very regal.



Thank you.

It was in the framing section with the acrylic display boxes for baseballs, footballs, flags etc.
They had them on sale for 40% off it cost me like $11. I took it home and drilled a 2 1/2" hole in the top center.

Today I went to Petsmart and got a small internal filter for $15 to add to it. The thing was a perfect fit.
If anyone needs a small filter this thing seems to work pretty good.


----------



## Aquarianblue

*Hello*

I thought I would show my 10 gallon home, divided I have here. I have a Pearl/marbled VT one side, and an indigo CT the other.


----------



## Dragonii

Aquarianblue said:


> I thought I would show my 10 gallon home, divided I have here. I have a Pearl/marbled VT one side, and an indigo CT the other.



I have a Boston too. He just made a year old. Amazing dogs.


----------



## missm83

*new 2.5gallon for prince*

new tank


----------



## fishy friend2

Here it is again I did a little bit of remodeling


----------



## Sweeda88

@fish friend2 That looks GREAT! I'm sure he's very happy. =)


----------



## fishy friend2

thanks, i got most of the plants from the person that i had to rehome my goldfish to


----------



## missm83

it looks great!


----------



## JackisLost

here's a short video of my betta's tank 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY7JuRai_4w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dragonii

JackisLost said:


> here's a short video of my betta's tank
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SY7JuRai_4w&feature=player_embedded


Very nice. Does he go into that little hut? Mine does. He swims in and sticks his head out the front and watches us.


----------



## smellsfishie

Jackislost, so he doesn't try to eat the shrimp?


----------



## Dragonii

smellsfishie said:


> Jackislost, so he doesn't try to eat the shrimp?


My Betta has an Amano shrimp in his tank. He may nudge it ever once in a while but that's it.


----------



## Princess Penny

Sweeda88 said:


> Blush (Left) and Tinkerbell's (Right) tank. There was a plastic cup in the tank because I was about to treat Blush for fin rot.


How does the craft mesh alone work for you as a divider? Never seen it done without the report spines on the sides too, so I'm curious


----------



## JackisLost

smellsfishie said:


> Jackislost, so he doesn't try to eat the shrimp?


The first day I put the betta in he stared at the shrimp and slowly moved in close, then the shrimps bolted and moved so fast that it scared the betta. After that they lived together with no problems. There's even baby shrimp, bite sized for him and they seem fine. I guess I got a nice betta


----------



## Sweeda88

Princess Penny said:


> How does the craft mesh alone work for you as a divider? Never seen it done without the report spines on the sides too, so I'm curious


It works fine. I just pile gravel up on each side, and tape the top to the side of the tank. I would have done the report binders, but I already had the tank filled. I did this with my 10 gallon as well, but I sewed together two layers of craft mesh and added a black plastic insert so my fish can't see each other. The 10 gallon has two males and a female in it, and I don't want them flaring at each other all the time. lol


----------



## Princess Penny

Cool. I may have to try that. I have a couple inches of sand at the bottom of mine which would probably hold it in place pretty well.


----------



## Sweeda88

Yeah, that should work!


----------



## Aquarianblue

I think that would work for mine to. I like it!


----------



## Sweeda88

Data's home and the divided 10 gallon. From left to right in the 10 gal are Banana Freckles, Annabelle, and Crayola.


----------



## BettaMiah

Here is my Goldfish's growout tank, My Betta's tank, and my Shrimp tank.


----------



## PewPewPew

I like how you cut the divider to fit the filter. Nice.

Im confused, though... You have a goldfish in a small bowl?

OR

You have shrimp in an unfiltered tank?

Neither of those are good, if that's the case :O!


----------



## ollief9

Your goldfish will need rehoming to at least 50 gallons, they get big and are really pond fish.

Read this if you think I'm wrong:
http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=29303&forum=1
And sorry the link is from another forum.


----------



## fightergirl2710

BettaMiah did mention that it was a growout.. Seems fine for now.


----------



## Litlover11

Beautiful betta tank! Was that a Corydoras catfish I saw with the goldfish? Personally, I would either take the cory out or take that goldfish out and add more cory cats. They like to be with their own kind in groups of at least 4 and really can't be housed with goldfish. Plus, they need a heater. This is just some friendly suggestions from a fellow cory cat owner


----------



## Neil D

Not to be rude, but I honestly don't see how GF can have "grow out" tanks...

They emit a hormone that stops their external growth, but doesn't stop their organ's growth. So GF can't really have a "grow out tank". The more space, the more room the hormone can dissipate.


----------



## Sweeda88

Neil D said:


> Not to be rude, but I honestly don't see how GF can have "grow out" tanks...
> 
> They emit a hormone that stops their external growth, but doesn't stop their organ's growth. So GF can't really have a "grow out tank". The more space, the more room the hormone can dissipate.


I agree. A Goldfish needs a large tank to grow in. It should be housed in the appropriate sized tank from the beginning. In my opinion, common Goldfish need ponds. Only Fancies should be kept in tanks, and then you need at least a 29 gallon tank for two fish with heavy filtration.


----------



## Reece

Goldfish have always been a tricky subject. I myself have always thought that goldfish were fine in a tank of only 10 gallons, as TV is very mis-leading. You commonly see programmes that have a Goldfish in a small bowl with nothing else and most people think that that is acceptable!


----------



## Draug Isilme

Yeah, I agree that it's a tricky subject (although it seems the same can be said about bettas xD). I've read in several things that when in doubt go by the inch per gallon rule. Usually common gold fish grow to, what... 10-12 inches? I've also read that since gold fish excrete heavily, if you have one gold fish, you start out with a 20g, as this follows the 1 inch per gallon and gives a few extra gallons on top of that for the extra waste. And after the one gold fish, if you add another, then you add another 10g so you end up with 30g and so on and so forth.... But then you go to, say like, Petsmarts website, and where they have goldfish listed, it says it's a fish that requires 29+ gallons, but they're also a pet store that seems to love to have 50+ goldfish together in a 10g tank when trying to sell them (at least at my place) so I assume that they mean "you can get 50 goldfish and put it all in one tank so long as you have at least a 29g tank!" but that's just my opinion... Ah well, I suppose it comes down to what you think is best coupled with your own experiences and what works best for you AND your fish, seeing as how each person ends up with different results.... but that doesn't mean I think it's okay to have a fish in a tiny bowl or anything smaller than a 10g xD
I would've gotten a couple of goldfish, but I didn't have room for a 30g at my house, so I opted for the betta. He's still great ^.^


----------



## BettaMiah

Growout, yes. He needs to get at least 4 inches. He is already at 3. It has double filtration, and excellent water quality.

As for my Cory Catfish, I rescued her. I do not have enough room for more, and she is good companions with Beau, my Goldfish. She seems very happy. She swims a lot. 

I am planning on getting a 50 gallon, then a 75 in 5 or so years. 


So there. 

I knew everyone would dog on me for my tanks. I knew no one would actually appreciate what I do for my fish, and that I KNOW what I am doing.


----------



## BettaMiah

Sweeda88 said:


> I agree. A Goldfish needs a large tank to grow in. It should be housed in the appropriate sized tank from the beginning. In my opinion, common Goldfish need ponds. Only Fancies should be kept in tanks, and then you need at least a 29 gallon tank for two fish with heavy filtration.



That is ONE fancy. One. Then if you want another you are going to need another 10 gallons and double filtration.


----------



## Neil D

*Dogs and pesters bettamiah* lol, no I was doing no such thing! (or trying not to) you clearly care a lot. That's what matters. ;-)


----------



## BettaMiah

Thanks. I just hate being on Websites like this. On Yahoo! I was called mean names and a fish torturer. 

 I just want to have friends and people who think I actually acre about my fish and love them and take great care of them.


----------



## bahamut285

BettaMiah said:


> Here is my Goldfish's growout tank, My Betta's tank, and my Shrimp tank.


I understand people may not be able to get large tanks for goldfish because they don't know (I've got two goldfish in an 8 gallon, lol), but I do extra water changes just so their environment can be at least healthy if I can't make it ideal.

However the "green water" and the fact that your fancy is hiding at the bottom in both pictures doesn't appear lively to me...

My 8 gallon has a super expensive, 4 stage filtration system and I *STILL* change around 50% of the water every other day to maintain their health. I've done tests to see how long they can last without me, and the outlook is VERY BAD. The nitrate levels are through the roof by the 3rd day (around 180ppm). Fortunately, I have little or no ammonia due to the many places where bacteria can live in my tank, so they are not at a HUGE risk, but the nitrate will eventually kill them slowly.

Luckily, I'm reasoning with my parents to let me get a 25-30 Gallon in their apartment, on the condition that I would visit more, lol.

I personally think it is fine (for now) for you to keep your fancy in that 10 gallon, but I would dramatically increase water changes regardless of how awesome or how many filters you use. It doesn't clean the water, it just turns ammonia into nitrate, which is less deadly, but still deadly.


----------



## Dragonii

Draug Isilme said:


> Petsmarts website, and where they have goldfish listed, it says it's a fish that requires 29+ gallons, but they're also a pet store that seems to love to have 50+ goldfish together in a 10g tank when trying to sell them (at least at my place)


What allows Petsmart to keep so many fish in thier thanks is the fact that what you see is only a small paft of the system. I managed the fish department at a Petsmart for a couple of years. Those 10-30 gallon tanks that you see are all connected to a large system. In the back is a large filter. Our system had about 80 tanks, all connected to a sump that was about 100 gallons, we had a fluidized sand (bio) filter that was 6 feet tall and several feet in diameter. We had a fluidized carbon chamber that held about 75 lbs of pelleted carbon.
The system was powered by a bank of industrial strength Jacuzzi pumps. With the push of a single buton the system would automatically change 30% of its water. We also vacuumed the gravel twice week.

So having 20-30 goldfish in a tank for a week or two doesn'thurt the fish.

Now at home... I wouldn'teven try to keep a common or commet in a tank and I wouldn'tput a fancy in less than 29 gallons.

I personallyam working on a gf tank of my own. I plan to use a 47 gallon collum and keep 2 fish in it. I would like something wider, but space is a factor. Ghe tank will have a 500 gph canister filter along with an extra wet dry chamber.


----------



## Aquarianblue

I just learned a ton about Goldfish. I never really had any interest in them, but it's good to have an idea on how they work, and should be kept! will keep following along, and ask questions now.


----------



## BettaMiah

bahamut285 said:


> I understand people may not be able to get large tanks for goldfish because they don't know (I've got two goldfish in an 8 gallon, lol), but I do extra water changes just so their environment can be at least healthy if I can't make it ideal.
> 
> However the "green water" and the fact that your fancy is hiding at the bottom in both pictures doesn't appear lively to me...
> 
> My 8 gallon has a super expensive, 4 stage filtration system and I *STILL* change around 50% of the water every other day to maintain their health. I've done tests to see how long they can last without me, and the outlook is VERY BAD. The nitrate levels are through the roof by the 3rd day (around 180ppm). Fortunately, I have little or no ammonia due to the many places where bacteria can live in my tank, so they are not at a HUGE risk, but the nitrate will eventually kill them slowly.
> 
> Luckily, I'm reasoning with my parents to let me get a 25-30 Gallon in their apartment, on the condition that I would visit more, lol.
> 
> I personally think it is fine (for now) for you to keep your fancy in that 10 gallon, but I would dramatically increase water changes regardless of how awesome or how many filters you use. It doesn't clean the water, it just turns ammonia into nitrate, which is less deadly, but still deadly.



Please, do not make assumptions. The water is actually not green, it is crystal clear. I don't know why it came out like that. Maybe the wall behind it and poor lighting. 

And he is not a fancy, he is a common. That is why he is going to need 75 gallons. And again, he is not huddle up in the corner. He was scavenging for food and eating my Pleco's Algae Wafer. 

So I take bard care of my fish, but you supposedly don't? Frequent water changes are bad. Your tank will never cycle. And the Nitrates aren't what will kill your fish, The size will. They will get stunted. You are going to need 40 gallons for them when fully grown. 30 For a start, then 10 extra per fish. 

So please, don't tell me what I am doing wrong. Tell that to Beau, who is zooming around his CLEAR TANK.


3 days on this site. 3 Days. Now I have been driven off, again. Can no one tell me 'Wow, nice tanks!' You all have to tell me crap about what I ALREADY KNOW. So thanks, for making me feel bad and making me sick to my stomach. And for denying me the right to enjoy this site like I was.


----------



## Aquarianblue

BettaMiah said:


> Please, do not make assumptions. The water is actually not green, it is crystal clear. I don't know why it came out like that. Maybe the wall behind it and poor lighting.
> 
> And he is not a fancy, he is a common. That is why he is going to need 75 gallons. And again, he is not huddle up in the corner. He was scavenging for food and eating my Pleco's Algae Wafer.
> 
> So I take bard care of my fish, but you supposedly don't? Frequent water changes are bad. Your tank will never cycle. And the Nitrates aren't what will kill your fish, The size will. They will get stunted. You are going to need 40 gallons for them when fully grown. 30 For a start, then 10 extra per fish.
> 
> So please, don't tell me what I am doing wrong. Tell that to Beau, who is zooming around his CLEAR TANK.
> 
> 
> 3 days on this site. 3 Days. Now I have been driven off, again. Can no one tell me 'Wow, nice tanks!' You all have to tell me crap about what I ALREADY KNOW. So thanks, for making me feel bad and making me sick to my stomach. And for denying me the right to enjoy this site like I was.


Dude, no offense. but your really abbrassive. I've read many of your posts. It may be why you get such reactions.


----------



## Draug Isilme

BettaMiah said:


> Thanks. I just hate being on Websites like this. On Yahoo! I was called mean names and a fish torturer.
> 
> I just want to have friends and people who think I actually acre about my fish and love them and take great care of them.


Sorry, I was only responding because other people were talking about goldfish needing to be in a pond or a 50g, and that's not what I've come across in my research. Not that I disagree, a pond and 50g would be nice, I only wanted to express that, to me, it seemed like a situation like this would vary, but so long as it benefits both fish and owner. I wasn't trying to call you out 'cause you've never mentioned your situation- whether you were ignorant on the situation or if you had bought them temporarily until you were able to accommodate them in the right manner, or anything of the sort. So again, I appologize and my comment was more directed at the general part of the controversy on how a goldfish should be housed. I'm sure you're a great owner ^.^


----------



## Draug Isilme

Dragonii said:


> What allows Petsmart to keep so many fish in thier thanks is the fact that what you see is only a small paft of the system. I managed the fish department at a Petsmart for a couple of years. Those 10-30 gallon tanks that you see are all connected to a large system. In the back is a large filter. Our system had about 80 tanks, all connected to a sump that was about 100 gallons, we had a fluidized sand (bio) filter that was 6 feet tall and several feet in diameter. We had a fluidized carbon chamber that held about 75 lbs of pelleted carbon.
> The system was powered by a bank of industrial strength Jacuzzi pumps. With the push of a single buton the system would automatically change 30% of its water. We also vacuumed the gravel twice week.
> 
> So having 20-30 goldfish in a tank for a week or two doesn'thurt the fish.
> 
> Now at home... I wouldn'teven try to keep a common or commet in a tank and I wouldn'tput a fancy in less than 29 gallons.
> 
> I personallyam working on a gf tank of my own. I plan to use a 47 gallon collum and keep 2 fish in it. I would like something wider, but space is a factor. Ghe tank will have a 500 gph canister filter along with an extra wet dry chamber.


I figured they would halve a huge filter to accomodate the goldfish, but the thing that bothers me is that at my Petsmart, it seems to have a huge output that pushes the fish around (in practically every tank at the store). Sometimes I watch and see a handful of them get stuck in a corner and try to fight their way out- I can imagine that the filter, along with the crowded accomodations, puts great stress on them. Not to mention the poor ones that get stressed too much and eventually just sit at the bottom and die. Not to mention there was this mass killing of goldfish not too long ago- dunno what they had, but I saw a good deal of them had ick.. it was horrible and the assholes had the gaul to re-stock before they thought "Hey.. maybe this isn't working out?" -.- Sorry, I'm not putting you down because I know it's your job and you work there, and I'm sure you don't work at the Petsmart that's in my home town and I know that every individual store is different.... Plus sometimes it seems cruel, but they put them there to sell, so usually the fish don't stay for too long...
Also, I'm sure you're a responsible pet owner who knows what's best, so regardless of the place you work at, I know you'll be able to provide exactly what your fish need ^.^ I'm liking your tank idea thus far, and I hope the space won't be too much of a problem so you're able to follow through


----------



## Draug Isilme

BettaMiah said:


> 3 days on this site. 3 Days. Now I have been driven off, again. Can no one tell me 'Wow, nice tanks!' You all have to tell me crap about what I ALREADY KNOW. So thanks, for making me feel bad and making me sick to my stomach. And for denying me the right to enjoy this site like I was.


First off, I'm going to say this is meant to be constructive criticism. In no way am I trying to bash your opinions because I do respect other peoples opinions as much as I possibly can. I don't recall anyone really trying to push you down for having a small tank- the people that have commented on your tank were merely concerned about your fish and trying to give advice on the situation because they found it fitting to do so. I'm sure if you came across a situation where you full heartedly assumed there was abuse happening to a fish, you would express your opinions as well and try to talk the person into doing what is right. Your situation was left vague and the imagination is typically lead to believe that this was fish abuse (the water color really didn't help, but I know what you mean about bad lighting and such. I've tried to take pictures of my betta in his 1.5g, but the lighting and camera are so poor that it looks like his water is yellow x.x and this would be on the times I JUST changed the water 100%!) But yeah, it would help if you were to try and go about this situation a different way- instead of getting agitated because people are telling you things you've already come across (which again, keep in mind that they were concerned and trying to help, not say how horrible you are), just try and be constructive as well; let them in on how the situation is and why, and let them know you are educated on the situation and are in progress on fixing anything that is in need of fixing... As far as I'm concerned, you've let yourself fail to enjoy the site because you've only given people three days to express their opinions and from the way you've gone about it, you seem to be a bit harsh- which in turn usually pushes people away or makes them just as angry in the situation... I know what you mean whenever someone repeats something you've already etched into your head, but they usually only mean well, and I don't exactly think anyone on this site is a mind reader >.>;
Your tanks are lovely, and I'm sure you do know what you're doing. I hope you decide to give this site another chance because it is a really fantastic one ^.^


----------



## bahamut285

BettaMiah said:


> Please, do not make assumptions. The water is actually not green, it is crystal clear. I don't know why it came out like that. Maybe the wall behind it and poor lighting.


Your walls are white. As both a semi-novice photographer and a biological chemist, that is chlorophyll floating around your tank. Whether your tank be green or clear, that is chlorophyll, which is CLEARLY present.




BettaMiah said:


> So I take bard care of my fish, but you supposedly don't? Frequent water changes are bad. Your tank will never cycle. And the Nitrates aren't what will kill your fish, The size will. They will get stunted. You are going to need 40 gallons for them when fully grown. 30 For a start, then 10 extra per fish.


I could say the same to you, you know nothing of how I care for my fish. My tank IS cycled because I watched it cycle. I KNEW from the beginning that the tank was too small, but I was given that tank as a gift, and at the time I did not have any other fish but them. I test the water EVERYDAY, to the point where I have to buy TWO API MASTER KITS. One for my bettas, one for my goldfish due to frequency of use. 

I can tell you straight up that it took 27 days for my tank to cycle and I've got the excel sheets to prove it. Nitrate doesn't just appear out of thin air, it was created by the nitrosifying and nitrifying bacteria, which can only appear if your tank is cycled.

I know what these guys (bacteria) look like under a microscope. It is my major at university. I have tested more gallons of water than a person can drink in their lifetime. I've collected more samples of water than anybody can imagine. Sometimes I think I've been IN the water longer than my fish, scuba diving and collecting soil samples.

Your tank is no better than mine. Both of us are in the wrong here, whether it be due to lack of money, space or knowledge.

I KNOW that the size will eventually claim the lives of my fish. I am negotiating getting a 30 gallon with my family because they've only recently started trusting me about my aquatic knowledge.



BettaMiah said:


> 3 days on this site. 3 Days. Now I have been driven off, again. Can no one tell me 'Wow, nice tanks!' You all have to tell me crap about what I ALREADY KNOW. So thanks, for making me feel bad and making me sick to my stomach. And for denying me the right to enjoy this site like I was.


As Draug said, we are merely concerned for the well-being of you fish. There is no reason for you to stomp your feet and get upset just because you think we are "attacking" you. Do you think that I came into this website peacefully? No way.

I had several people attack me for my goldfish as well. So what did I do? I stepped up my game, I did more water changes, did my research; I proved to them that I can keep a horrendously overstocked tank by keeping on the safe side.

In the end? Instead of having a horrible obituary saying: "omg my goldfish died cuz I stuck it in a tiny tank". I can proudly say that my goldfish are still alive despite being in a small tank. The only time they ever got sick was when I brought home some plants that had ich. They recovered in TWO days, which is one dose, with malachite green. They are healthy, strong and smart. My goldfish are NOT old, barely three years old. I have seen horribly stunted goldfish before, mine are in the clear for now. I know that soon I will have to move them, sometime before next year until problems start.

Don't just lie down and cry just because people didn't shower you with rainbows. The world isn't full of rainbows.

Besides, I think your betta tank is quite nice. I like what you did with the divider, I wouldn't have the patience to do that.


----------



## GreenTea

lol everybody mad


----------



## Dragonii

Draug Isilme said:


> I figured they would halve a huge badass filter to accomodate the goldfish, but the thing that bothers me is that at my Petsmart, it seems to have a huge output that pushes the fish around (in practically every tank at the store). Sometimes I watch and see a handful of them get stuck in a corner and try to fight their way out- I can imagine that the filter, along with the crowded accomodations, puts great stress on them. Not to mention the poor ones that get stressed too much and eventually just sit at the bottom and die. Not to mention there was this mass killing of goldfish not too long ago- dunno what they had, but I saw a good deal of them had ick.. it was horrible and the assholes had the gaul to re-stock before they thought "Hey.. maybe this isn't working out?" -.- Sorry, I'm not putting you down because I know it's your job and you work there, and I'm sure you don't work at the Petsmart that's in my home town and I know that every individual store is different.... Plus sometimes it seems cruel, but they put them there to sell, so usually the fish don't stay for too long...
> Also, I'm sure you're a responsible pet owner who knows what's best, so regardless of the place you work at, I know you'll be able to provide exactly what your fish need ^.^ I'm liking your tank idea thus far, and I hope the space won't be too much of a problem so you're able to follow through


I don't work there any more. That was about 10 years go. lol

Their system isn't perfect, first off, the all in one filtration isn't the best idea. You get ich in one tank and it can spread. We had an external filter that we would use in such cases. Cut the infected tank off e system and filter it separately.

The return jets as they come from the factory are too strong. If they would pull them off and look inside of them they would find a white piece that is used for flow control. That piece makes the jets too strong. I removed them all from my tanks when we set up that store. The angle at which they spray has something to do with it too.

"I know that every individual store is different".... that is so true. I have been in Petsmarts that I wouldn't even buy a guppy from. The guy that I replaced wasn't do a very good job himself. I took over and made a lot of changes. And I got lucky in the fact that my assistant was a dedicated fish keeper as well. He and I straightened a lot of things out there. Can't say what is going on now...

As for my personal fish, I think they are doing well.


----------



## Dragonii

Draug Isilme said:


> I'm liking your tank idea thus far, and I hope the space won't be too much of a problem so you're able to follow through


This is the Goldfish tank design.










47 Gallon Marineland column tank with custom black acrylic wall. Swimable area will be 18X18X30.
Water will flow through the gravel and into the intake chamber behind the wall. It will then be picked up by a 500 gph canister filter and then returned to a separate chamber where it will travel up through additional bio media. Air will also be pushed into the chamber to oxygenate the water. The water will rise and flow into the tank gently over the top of the inserted wall.
The top of the tank will be open to allow the water lily to grow out of the water. Light will be provided by a single high output LED grow bulb.

Unfortunately, it may take me another year to get this thing up and rolling. Besides the expense of the tank, filter, light etc... I have to custom build the stand, have the wall insert custom fabricated and then put everything together and test it. But patience pays off. That 150 gallon cichlid tank took me about a year to get it all together too.


----------



## Litlover11

Dragonii, your tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## ollief9

bahamut285 said:


> Your walls are white. As both a semi-novice photographer and a biological chemist, that is chlorophyll floating around your tank. Whether your tank be green or clear, that is chlorophyll, which is CLEARLY present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could say the same to you, you know nothing of how I care for my fish. My tank IS cycled because I watched it cycle. I KNEW from the beginning that the tank was too small, but I was given that tank as a gift, and at the time I did not have any other fish but them. I test the water EVERYDAY, to the point where I have to buy TWO API MASTER KITS. One for my bettas, one for my goldfish due to frequency of use.
> 
> I can tell you straight up that it took 27 days for my tank to cycle and I've got the excel sheets to prove it. Nitrate doesn't just appear out of thin air, it was created by the nitrosifying and nitrifying bacteria, which can only appear if your tank is cycled.
> 
> I know what these guys (bacteria) look like under a microscope. It is my major at university. I have tested more gallons of water than a person can drink in their lifetime. I've collected more samples of water than anybody can imagine. Sometimes I think I've been IN the water longer than my fish, scuba diving and collecting soil samples.
> 
> Your tank is no better than mine. Both of us are in the wrong here, whether it be due to lack of money, space or knowledge.
> 
> I KNOW that the size will eventually claim the lives of my fish. I am negotiating getting a 30 gallon with my family because they've only recently started trusting me about my aquatic knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> As Draug said, we are merely concerned for the well-being of you fish. There is no reason for you to stomp your feet and get upset just because you think we are "attacking" you. Do you think that I came into this website peacefully? No way.
> 
> I had several people attack me for my goldfish as well. So what did I do? I stepped up my game, I did more water changes, did my research; I proved to them that I can keep a horrendously overstocked tank by keeping on the safe side.
> 
> In the end? Instead of having a horrible obituary saying: "omg my goldfish died cuz I stuck it in a tiny tank". I can proudly say that my goldfish are still alive despite being in a small tank. The only time they ever got sick was when I brought home some plants that had ich. They recovered in TWO days, which is one dose, with malachite green. They are healthy, strong and smart. My goldfish are NOT old, barely three years old. I have seen horribly stunted goldfish before, mine are in the clear for now. I know that soon I will have to move them, sometime before next year until problems start.
> 
> Don't just lie down and cry just because people didn't shower you with rainbows. The world isn't full of rainbows.
> 
> 
> Besides, I think your betta tank is quite nice. I like what you did with the divider, I wouldn't have the patience to do that.


Agreed.


----------



## BettaMiah

Lie down and cry? Really. 

The tanks is NOT green, there is no chlorophyll. 

I can try to get a better picture. Please, there is not! You DON'T know what you see. It is merely a crappy picture. In real life, the tank looks nothing like that. Please, just stop. The water is not green. It is clear, crystal clear. No white stuff. 

I will get a new picture. 

I don't know what to say or do. 

I would like to applaud you for your Goldfish tank, then. You clearly care. I made the same mistake too. I had my Goldie in a bowl, then a 3 gallon, and now this. 

Thank you for the compliment on my Betta tank. I appreciate it.


----------



## ArcticRain

I re-decorated when i found this amazing Egyptian head thing at walmart for only $5. I love Egypt and for me, this was an awesome find! I think i am going to put another tall plant in front of the heater to make it look more full. What do you think?


----------



## bob the betta

This is my tank:-D


----------



## Aquarianblue

ArcticRain said:


> I re-decorated when i found this amazing Egyptian head thing at walmart for only $5. I love Egypt and for me, this was an awesome find! I think i am going to put another tall plant in front of the heater to make it look more full. What do you think?


I would have bought the same thing, myself. I really, really would have. As for your setup, it does look really nice. And yea, block the heater/pump with plants. I need to do the same. lol


----------



## ollief9

ArcticRain said:


> I re-decorated when i found this amazing Egyptian head thing at walmart for only $5. I love Egypt and for me, this was an awesome find! I think i am going to put another tall plant in front of the heater to make it look more full. What do you think?


Wow. Thats a lovely tank!


----------



## missm83

Romeo's pad;-)


----------



## missm83

BettaMiah said:


> Here is my Goldfish's growout tank, My Betta's tank, and my Shrimp tank.


 i got the same pink/black rocks and the same cave


----------



## Princess Penny

ArcticRain, I love the sphinx head!

Here's Ammo's tank after some recent aquascaping


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Silverfang

PP, is that anachris that's reaching to the surface?


----------



## Sweeda88

I put some more plants in the girls' tank. Before and after!


----------



## PewPewPew

missm83 said:


> Romeo's pad;-)


Just letting you and (everyone) know that those white ribbon plants in the tank (center, left) are not aquatic and will die/foul your tank.

I would remove them, and in future, stay away! 


And Silver fang, that's anacharis, they can get really tall.


----------



## PewPewPew

BettaMiah said:


> Thanks. I just hate being on Websites like this. On Yahoo! I was called mean names and a fish torturer.
> 
> I just want to have friends and people who think I actually acre about my fish and love them and take great care of them.


Yes, Im bringing this back up...

Alright. I was just letting you know and asking a question, because I was confused.

The reason you probably get so much flack is because you bring it upon yourself with responses like to the one prior to this, directed at Neil and I.

I hate to say it, but you deserve the flack for not being able to calmly defend your reasons and identify when people are not there to attack, harass, etc. you.

All Im gonna say to you is, you will like this site, and many more, if you simply lower your guard and take a chill. We can do nothing to change what you do and what you think, but we may have our own opinions. That's how it works. If you think you're doing right, fine. Think it. It'd be great to listen and perhaps consider other's ideas, but again, we cannot force you to.

Do not bring opinions of other places here and lay them unto us; we are not yahoo! answers and we do not think illy of you. However, we may think you defensive and somewhat rude by your reactions-- which will result in responses like the ones from prior pages, which are the ones you hate so much.

TL;DR,

Chill out. _We're not here to get you_. Even if you think we are, we're not. We're all here for the same thing, and making you sad is not one of them!


----------



## Luimeril

the people on here aren't mean monsters like you seem to think, BettaMiah. they're all very nice people, and they understand that not everyone's perfect. take me, for example. on this other betta forum i'm part of, if i told them Lulu lived in a one gallon, i'd have my behind chewed out in a heartbeat! here? they understand my reasons, and are pretty okay with Lulu living in a gallon.

if i told the other website that i bought Remy, a veiltail i tried to save from walmart, i'd get eaten alive. here? they helped me with all the smarts they had, to save Remy. i musta had half the website rootin' for the little guy! when he passed, everyone was sad about it, because they really DO love bettas.

when my blind boy, Theo passed just the other day, they felt for me. they knew how much i loved the little guy, and alot of the ones that commented, are people i helped with the knowledge i got from Theo.

this is the best, friendliest betta site you'll find. no one on here is mean. they're stern at times, but NEVER mean. i've NEVER seen anyone attacked on here, the way i have other sites. x: give them a chance, open your eyes, and you'll see how friendly they are.


----------



## Princess Penny

Silverfang said:


> PP, is that anachris that's reaching to the surface?


Yep that's anacharis


----------



## dramaqueen

Let's get back to discussing tanks and quit arguing about BettaMiah's goldfish.


----------



## Vanah

GreenTea said:


> lol everybody mad


This.




dramaqueen said:


> Let's get back to discussing tanks and quit arguing about BettaMiah's goldfish.


And this.



Dragonii I looooove your tanks!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Because I luv my critter keeper tank.:tongue:


----------



## Vanah

Littlebittyfish said:


> Because I luv my critter keeper tank.:tongue:


I am seriously in love with your using the amethyst as a platform for your anubias. Looks so pretty!


----------



## missm83

PewPewPew said:


> Just letting you and (everyone) know that those white ribbon plants in the tank (center, left) are not aquatic and will die/foul your tank.
> 
> I would remove them, and in future, stay away!
> 
> 
> And Silver fang, that's anacharis, they can get really tall.


 i HATE PETSMART PPL!:evil::evil::evil: i was told they are fine...thank u again for letting me know. im going to get new plants.. to bad my boy loves those plants:-?


----------



## Aquarianblue

I would offer this advice. At least in my area, it seems Petsmart knows 0 about aquatic plants, but Petco does know.


----------



## Princess Penny

Got some more anacharis today  oh and some duckweed! I love how it makes the tank look so green! The LFS gave me a huuuuuge scoop of it for 99c


----------



## Draug Isilme

Vanah said:


> I am seriously in love with your using the amethyst as a platform for your anubias. Looks so pretty!


I agree, I love it as well ^.^ I just might have to do it myself, if you're alright with it, Littlebittyfish


----------



## Draug Isilme

Princess Penny said:


> Got some more anacharis today  oh and some duckweed! I love how it makes the tank look so green! The LFS gave me a huuuuuge scoop of it for 99c


It's looking wonderful!! ^.^ I'm gonna have to retry on the anacharis.. Last time I don't think I had enough lighting, so.. yeah.. >.>;; It melted...


----------



## Leeniex

Princess, your tank is amazing!


----------



## dragonflie

GIGGITY. Just needs some sanding to smooth out the edges and alot of boiling.


----------



## BettaMiah

What a cute coconut! Looks like a bird toy.

My parakeets would have fun crapping all over it and tearing all those things apart.


----------



## hellojello

this is my favorite thread! i love seeing all of your tanks - so awesome! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

bettamiah said:


> what a cute coconut! Looks like a bird toy.
> 
> My parakeets would have fun crapping all over it and tearing all those things apart.


rofl.


----------



## BettaMiah

It is true. Little buggers.


----------



## dragonflie

And here he is, completely ignoring it...
Honestly, I don't think I'm ever going to see him in it, unless I sneak up on him from another room and spy on him; just like I have to do if I want to catch buttercup and skye flaring at each other. The moment they see a human of any sort (and you'd be surprised at the distance they can see me sneaking around), it is full on begging mode and it doesn't stop until they are left alone.


----------



## Tikibirds

the coconut thing is neat


----------



## fishy friend2

I just put a coconut in mine too and my betta love it


----------



## Neil D

I love that tank!


----------



## BettaMiah

Here, to all of you who though my Goldie tank was green:


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

Here are my new and improved tanks for my babies. I finally got heaters for them. Its gotten cold enough that they need them now.

Undertaker









Grell


----------



## Sweeda88

The rock arch I made. It is in Tinkerbell's tank now. I'll take a picture of it in action later.


----------



## fightergirl2710

That looks awesome! Very creative Sweeda


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! I actually got the idea from a picture waaay back in this thread. I used aquarium silicone, btw. Never use hot glue or super glue, people. Not safe for fish!


----------



## fightergirl2710

I think I might give it a go, it looks so good! Lol! Very professional looking.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thank you! I wish I had a razor blade to remove some of the excess silicone, but I don't. I'm sure Tinkerbell doesn't care in any case.


----------



## fightergirl2710

I'm sure she'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Sweeda88

She's inspected it, but she hasn't gone in it while I was looking. I hope she actually USES it. lol


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! I hate it when my bettas don't use stuff I put in for them.. I spend hours looking for caves they can hide in and explore and they just go stare at it and swim away. Only once have I had a betta use his cave when I was around XD I hope she uses it for you!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! Sequin LOVES his caves. If she doesn't use it, he might have a 3rd cave coming to him! LOL


----------



## dragonflie

So far, I think I've witnessed Andromeda in his coconut cave for all of 50 seconds tops. I hope he at least sleeps in it lol.


----------



## cjayBetta

Doing some tank re decorating today! So excited! Will post pics once Im done


----------



## fightergirl2710

Lol! Lucky you XD
I bought a sunken ship for my girls and a mini one for one of my boys, he never uses it! The girls use theirs but he never does.. So I gave the ship to another betta, he didn't use it either.. And it went on.. Till one guy swam through it once and I was like fine its yours and gave little yellow mugs to the rest.. Well guess what? They love the stupid yellow mugs! -__-


----------



## Sweeda88

LOL Mugs are awesome, dood!!!


----------



## fightergirl2710

And they have to be yellow! Any other colour is not appreciated XD


----------



## Draug Isilme

xD They sound like a fish version of finches! And I guess it just goes to show you that you really don't have to get an animal anything fancy for it to appreciate what you give them... even though they're being snooty towards the really expensive gift when it's usually supposed to be the other way around!


----------



## roadplug

I'm getting everyone arranged and finding power outlets for everyone's lights, heaters and filters, on the bigger tanks. My computer stuff had possession of all the outlets until a few weeks ago. The females don't seem to mind the filters, but my boys swim back and forth endlessly, or hide. I had to move Barney today from a 10 gallon. He was freaking out. I hope that was why.

I kept the insulated panels the breeder used in Draco's shipping box and use them for screens between tanks that wind up with boys next to teach other.


----------



## Sweeda88

A picture of the rock arch in Tinkerbell's tank and a full tank shot.


----------



## roadplug

Sweeda88 said:


> The rock arch I made. It is in Tinkerbell's tank now. I'll take a picture of it in action later.


That is a wonderful decoration you hand made! Wow, a lps would charge 35 bucks for it at least  and the ones they have wouldn't be hand made!
Great work!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! It was kind of difficult to get the rocks to fit together the way I wanted.


----------



## roadplug

You've got a good eye for these things.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks. =D


----------



## Pitluvs

My tanks, sorry for the clutter and night shots LOL 









Ben and Hughie's tanks.










Twitch, Freddy and Nixon on the messy desk









10g community, upgrading as soon as my 20g gets here









29g community of color


----------



## marauder

Plants growing too good I think, and fish doing well to survive my haste. (Fish-In Cycle). One of my corys lost one side of his barbels but they're growing back quickly and Bubbles is very sensitive to ammonia so my balance of needing ammonia and water changes is a fine line so my cycle is moving at a very slow pace.

*VIDEO:* http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii39/acmarauder/?action=view&current=P1050490.mp4

Video shows current from Hagen AquaClear 20 on lowest setting in my tank.


----------



## roadplug

Pitluvs ,

LOL, I think the night shots look cool and show well the insides of the tanks!

What are the mostly square tanks with the black bands, Ben and Hughie's and two more in the next pic down? You have beautiful tanks.


----------



## cjayBetta

Heres the new tank decor - Still unfinished, gotta buy a few more things.

BEFORE : 










AFTER:


----------



## Pitluvs

roadplug said:


> Pitluvs ,
> 
> LOL, I think the night shots look cool and show well the insides of the tanks!
> 
> What are the mostly square tanks with the black bands, Ben and Hughie's and two more in the next pic down? You have beautiful tanks.


Ya, I'm always posting day shots so I figured you guys could see them as I see them every night. They're all in my living room so I can keep an eye on them  Those tanks are Tetra Water Wonder 1.5g, they're about ready for retirement as I'm dividing up some big tanks.


----------



## Pitluvs

cjayBetta said:


> Heres the new tank decor - Still unfinished, gotta buy a few more things.
> 
> BEFORE :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


They have spongebob backgrounds at our Walmart! I have spongebobs house and squidwards house... But I want the shack LOL You need some tall plants next  Looking great!


----------



## Vanah

roadplug said:


> I'm getting everyone arranged and finding power outlets for everyone's lights, heaters and filters, on the bigger tanks. My computer stuff had possession of all the outlets until a few weeks ago. The females don't seem to mind the filters, but my boys swim back and forth endlessly, or hide. I had to move Barney today from a 10 gallon. He was freaking out. I hope that was why.
> 
> I kept the insulated panels the breeder used in Draco's shipping box and use them for screens between tanks that wind up with boys next to teach other.


I used to think fin size was the driving factor in whether a filter bothered a betta or not, but I recently lost a plakat to what I suspect was largely due to excessive stress from the filter. Now I'm rather obsessive about finding gentle filters for my larger tank. It's likely Barney just is one of those fish who doesn't like filters at all.

PS - 2 gallon hex tanks FTW~! I have three... need more! XD


----------



## roadplug

Pitluvs said:


> Ya, I'm always posting day shots so I figured you guys could see them as I see them every night. They're all in my living room so I can keep an eye on them  Those tanks are Tetra Water Wonder 1.5g, they're about ready for retirement as I'm dividing up some big tanks.


Those tanks are cool  
I guess having the bigger tanks that can be divided would save a little work and power outlets for all the heaters, lights and filters, huh?
Thanks very much for sharing your pics :-D


----------



## Flaretacious

All of you guys have awesome tanks.


----------



## toughcookie

I just got done dividing my tanks this weekend and this is the result! 
p.s. my tank is a little cloudy from algea and i am taking care of it =)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2742&pictureid=18475

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2742&pictureid=18476


----------



## Myates

Careful with those prickly plants there, tough.. I always forget and put one in a new tank and it's removed by the next day due to tearing my guys' fins. Bettas love plants and to swim around and through them, and even though they are soft, they are still spiky and they snag real easily.


----------



## toughcookie

='( thanks for the warning Myates. i had no clue those were dangerous!


----------



## Micho

My new 10 gallon that's being set up right now, gonna get some live plants and fish in for a silent cycle next week!

And then my 2 gallon Fluval Spec which Jake lives in right now, he loves to Buddha that resides with him.


----------



## Pitluvs

roadplug said:


> Those tanks are cool
> I guess having the bigger tanks that can be divided would save a little work and power outlets for all the heaters, lights and filters, huh?
> Thanks very much for sharing your pics :-D


Right now I have 13 plug to plug in, with the two divided tanks I'll have 9 plugs. I still plan on having a filter in each divided part, but one heater per tank. It's good cause Nixon doesn't have a filter or heater so I can save on buying him a heater. I'll be cycling the tanks so that should help with water changes! 




Micho said:


> My new 10 gallon that's being set up right now, gonna get some live plants and fish in for a silent cycle next week!
> 
> And then my 2 gallon Fluval Spec which Jake lives in right now, he loves to Buddha that resides with him.


Love the feeding ring. Those fluvals are some expensive... Whoah. Haha


----------



## BettaMiah

I NEED to get a picture of my Goldie's tank! It looks GREAT. I got some new stuff and a backround... seriously... Beautiful.

I think the best thing you can do for a tank is get a backround. Even if it had no decor and no gravel, it would still look much better than all that with no backround.


----------



## Pitluvs

I paint mine black if its glass, acrylic paint on acrylic tank is permanent. Ask me how I know.


----------



## BettaMiah

That would look good. But mine was bareback, so you could see the wall which made it look oddly colored and all the tubing and the filter.


----------



## Vanah

Walmart has these spifftastic rolls of light, foam rubbery-plastic thin sheeting that come in black, white, and tan; it's like those foamies craft sheets only better, more durable and water resistant. The actual purpose is for drawer liners and such, it's near the tuperware and what-have. But you can cut it to fit and then tape it along the outside back of your tank with electrical or black plastic tape. That's what I did with both my 10 gallons, cause I didn't want to do anything permanent. :3


----------



## Vanah

Trying out a stronger filter in the 10 gallon divided that directs a stream of water all along the back. Mika seems cool with it so far.









Ethan's 2-gallon hex. It's several years old so the light isn't very good. I even added a second mini light under the hood. 









The new boy, Jasper, checking out his digs. He seems pleased. I didn't have any more silk plants but his anubias is a lot bigger than the java fern the others have. I'll probably add a mirror; I'm totally paranoid he'll start tailbiting.









And my bitty baby Travie~! He's excited to have the new tank, he was stuck in a 1-gallon for a week while I waited for my hex tanks to ship.
(Don't worry PewPewPew, the ribbon plant is silk, lol)


----------



## bahamut285

@Vanah: Love your tanks, especially the 10G! How do you get your dividers so...solid looking? I like how it appears as if the decor flows from one section to the other, like it is one singular tank


----------



## IamBonner

The Blue Dude is my new addition, Edward. 
The Red one is my darling, Peta.


----------



## ksage505

This is my new crowntail, Frisco, in his 2.5 gallon "betta wave" home.


----------



## IamBonner

oops, loaded the wrong picture of the Blue Dude. Here ya go


----------



## Animalfreak

Iris








Gabriel








Max








These are my babies.


----------



## Vanah

....I'll let someone else say it.


----------



## Thrasher

Browsing through Google brought me here and I seen everyone's awesome Bettas, and couldn't resist sharing mine. Thrasher is a crowntail, but I'm not sure what color pattern he fits into. Here's his home:










And here he is himself:





































He doesn't flare out much unless he sees his "good" twin (his reflection), but hes beautiful nonetheless. I hope the pictures aren't too large.


----------



## Vanah

Anyway, @bahamut285, I use specially coated aluminum sheets from Home Depot. I've been thinking about doing a tutorial, but I don't currently have any empty 10 gallons to demonstrate on.


----------



## roadplug

Vanah said:


> I used to think fin size was the driving factor in whether a filter bothered a betta or not, but I recently lost a plakat to what I suspect was largely due to excessive stress from the filter. Now I'm rather obsessive about finding gentle filters for my larger tank. It's likely Barney just is one of those fish who doesn't like filters at all.
> 
> PS - 2 gallon hex tanks FTW~! I have three... need more! XD


I'm up to 4, 2 gallon hex tanks. I love the LED lights that come on them. I agree they are great tanks! As i get the tanks more heavily planted, maybe i can use the filters more without bothering the boys. 




Pitluvs said:


> Right now I have 13 plug to plug in, with the two divided tanks I'll have 9 plugs. I still plan on having a filter in each divided part, but one heater per tank. It's good cause Nixon doesn't have a filter or heater so I can save on buying him a heater. I'll be cycling the tanks so that should help with water changes!
> 
> Love the feeding ring. Those fluvals are some expensive... Whoah. Haha



At least it cut down on the number of plugs a little XD. I have two more heaters coming from Amazon.com, but in the mean time, i put the two girls [that didnt have heaters in jars in the warmest tanks.] They are nice big vases, and i clean/water change every day  I had Fluvalfilters on my salt water tanks. They were expensive, but kept the tank in great shape. I liked that you could set the 100 gal on i had up so that it would suck from one end of the tank, and let the water come back in on the other end.

These little filters that come with the hex tanks, drop water right in front of the intake. Seems like its just recirculating the same water, unless you raise it up so it moves the entire surface. [then my boys are upset]



Thrasher said:


> Browsing through Google brought me here and I seen everyone's awesome Bettas, and couldn't resist sharing mine. Thrasher is a crowntail, but I'm not sure what color pattern he fits into. Here's his home:
> He doesn't flare out much unless he sees his "good" twin (his reflection), but hes beautiful nonetheless. I hope the pictures aren't too large.


I can see the pics just fine on my screen. Beautiful boy and he red is soooo Red! Welcome to the forum


----------



## PewPewPew

Vanah said:


> (Don't worry PewPewPew, the ribbon plant is silk, lol)


I FEEL LOVED AND SO ... KNOWN.

;__; <3 lolol! Hah, you know me well!


----------



## Vanah

PewPewPew said:


> I FEEL LOVED AND SO ... KNOWN.
> 
> ;__; <3 lolol! Hah, you know me well!


LMAO Welp I've only been here for a few months and already I think "plants = Pew"


----------



## mjoy79

Animalfreak said:


> Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my babies.


 
Awww do they have anywhere to hide?


----------



## Sweeda88

My quarantine setup. Crayola has fin rot right now, so this is his home for about 7-10 days. =)


----------



## thePWNISHER

Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike


----------



## missm83

this is romeos 2.5gallon tenk setup for time being...had to get rid of the real plants..cuz they weren't aquatic and started to die:-?..next week i have to look for some new ones..so for now he can enjoy some fake but colorful plants lol


----------



## missm83

thePWNISHER said:


> Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike


 WOW great tank! and your betta is awesome!:redyay:


----------



## roadplug

Sweeda88 said:


> My quarantine setup. Crayola has fin rot right now, so this is his home for about 7-10 days. =)


Poor baby - I hope Crayola gets fine fast!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! He actually seems to enjoy the smaller tank. I might put him in my 1.75 gallon Kritter Keeper permanently. He seems less stressed out and jumpy.


----------



## bahamut285

@Vanah and thePWNisher: Did you guys back your tanks with black paper? It looks really nice!

@Vanah: I will eagerly await for the day you get another 10G XDDDDD


----------



## roadplug

thePWNISHER said:


> Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike



OMGosh! Beautiful Fish! [and beautiful tank too.] Black and orange and a crown tail too! Monster is a fine fish! [I like glofish too]


----------



## titusthebetta

thePWNISHER said:


> Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike


Your tank is absolutely stunning! Is that gravel or sand? And what brand is it?


----------



## Leeniex

thePWNISHER said:


> Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike



Monster is totally cool.


----------



## copperarabian

Updated photo of my sorority tank 

Bettas
African butterfly fish
Blue Gourami
Electric Blue Jack Dempsey Cichlid(Very tiny baby)
Black Mystery snail


----------



## thePWNISHER

thePWNISHER said:


> Finally, I got a video of my tank uploaded. I'll have to get pics another time when the lighting is better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIDiVSR4mk&feature=colike



@missm83- Thanks, i'm definitely going to do a color themed tank if I get another male betta tank, something to go with his colors. Maybe if I find a black/pink I can use your gravel. 

@bahamut285- Its actually just the dark room in the background. my 10gallon is on the bar window/opening to the kitchen I just took the video when it was dark. It stands out with the compact CFL bulbs. I love how they watch me cook and do dishes.

@roadplug- Yes, I saw him at a petco curled up in the corner of his cup, along with a brother, 2 of them with the black/orange CT, his brother was busy napping something and he was like, "Look get me out of here!" Like he drank a monster of something, most active fish in a cup I'd seen. So I took him home. That and he looks like the Monster Khaos drink.


@titusthebetta: eco-complete black gravel, Had to order it at a LFS since none of the chain stores carry it it seems. Works great for plants, I've yet to add fertilizer or CO2. I basically for 2 months asked every black substrate tank picture owner what they had and this was the most common one that I liked.

@Leeniex: Yes he is!


----------



## fightergirl2710

The golden ribbon copper! * I mentioned on the self control thread...* Otherwise wow! Me wanty!!


----------



## Princess Penny

Yeah those ribbon plant things aren't aquatic :\ 

Completely re-planted my tank haha. I just can't get it how I want it... hopefully this will last! Although I already decided I want to try and attach the moss to the other rock instead XD


----------



## fightergirl2710

How much do these long tanks hold? I love the way they look.


----------



## Princess Penny

It's 6.6 gallons but probably closer to 5-6 when you don't fill it all the way like that. I like it a lot, it's perfect for bettas, nice and shallow but still plenty of space!


----------



## fightergirl2710

Can you tell me the dimensions? Maybe I can get something like it made... Although I'll have to find a space that long..


----------



## Princess Penny

*8.13" L X 24" W X 9.25" H according to Petco.com 
*


----------



## fightergirl2710

Thanks


----------



## gwenny

Hey! I'm new to this forum, but I currently have 2 HMs in 2 gallon tanks.

















First one is Glenn, my blue mustard betta and the second is Aladdin, my "salamander" betta =]


----------



## roadplug

gwenny said:


> Hey! I'm new to this forum, but I currently have 2 HMs in 2 gallon tanks.
> 
> First one is Glenn, my blue mustard betta and the second is Aladdin, my "salamander" betta =]


your tanks and fish are beautiful  and welcome to the forum !


----------



## Vanah

gwenny said:


> Hey! I'm new to this forum, but I currently have 2 HMs in 2 gallon tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one is Glenn, my blue mustard betta and the second is Aladdin, my "salamander" betta =]


2-gallon hex high-five~!! I love those things!

Glenn looks nifty! *wants more pics of him*


----------



## gwenny

Vanah said:


> 2-gallon hex high-five~!! I love those things!
> 
> Glenn looks nifty! *wants more pics of him*


Yeah! I love these tanks! They're so affordable and beautiful! Here's the only pic I have of Glenn right now. He went through a phase of tail biting, but he's almost grown back his tail, I'll take new pictures soon.











And thanks for the welcome roadplug!


----------



## BettaMiah

Woah. Beautiful. One of the prettiest Bettas I have EVER seen.


----------



## Alethia

So I set up a 20 long tank for my new girls after having 3 girls in a 7 gallon or a while and two boys in a split 5ish gallon. My four new girls went into the new house about an hour ago and there doesn't seem to be any bickering among them so far. might change when I put my older girls in, but they are being treated for ich right now ..booo.

I want to get some more plants for the tank, maybe some real plants later, but this is the set up for now.











Sitka, Kanji and Popu exploring










Kitkat checking out the new watering hole










So far Bass is very hard to spot in the tank. She blends in too well
.


----------



## Sweeda88

Very nice! I want a 20 gallon long for a sorority, but I can't get more tanks right now.


----------



## tsukiowns




----------



## Pitluvs

My 10g soroity, with Yoshe, Tatsu and Kaida









Spidey's 2.65g tank, alien theme. My son loves it.


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is my updated tank! I had to take the filter out because no matter what i did, he freaked out when i had it on. I promise i will not change it again...I hope.


----------



## copperarabian

Alethia said:


> Kitkat checking out the new watering hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Bass is very hard to spot in the tank. She blends in too well
> .


.... am I the only one who noticed Vash the Stampede hiding in that pic


----------



## Vanah

@ArcticRain ~ I love it! I don't bother with filters in anything under 5 gallons myself, since water changes are too frequent for it to matter and it just annoys most bettas.


----------



## missm83

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my updated tank! I had to take the filter out because no matter what i did, he freaked out when i had it on. I promise i will not change it again...I hope.


your tank is so cute! is this 2.5gl?? it looks like mine.. how often you do water change?


----------



## missm83

Alethia said:


> So I set up a 20 long tank for my new girls after having 3 girls in a 7 gallon or a while and two boys in a split 5ish gallon. My four new girls went into the new house about an hour ago and there doesn't seem to be any bickering among them so far. might change when I put my older girls in, but they are being treated for ich right now ..booo.
> 
> I want to get some more plants for the tank, maybe some real plants later, but this is the set up for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitka, Kanji and Popu exploring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitkat checking out the new watering hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Bass is very hard to spot in the tank. She blends in too well
> .


 
i see her!! i love your tanks!! and your kitty;-)


----------



## astoda

Vanah said:


> Trying out a stronger filter in the 10 gallon divided that directs a stream of water all along the back. Mika seems cool with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan's 2-gallon hex. It's several years old so the light isn't very good. I even added a second mini light under the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new boy, Jasper, checking out his digs. He seems pleased. I didn't have any more silk plants but his anubias is a lot bigger than the java fern the others have. I'll probably add a mirror; I'm totally paranoid he'll start tailbiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my bitty baby Travie~! He's excited to have the new tank, he was stuck in a 1-gallon for a week while I waited for my hex tanks to ship.
> (Don't worry PewPewPew, the ribbon plant is silk, lol)


How do you do a water change on your smaller tanks without disturbing the plants? I'm trying to get a few plants going a 3 gal that doesn't have a filter but I'm realizing that every time I do my 100%, I'm ripping the roots out of the gravel to clean the tank. How do I keep the tank clean but let the plants have some stability?


----------



## ArcticRain

@Vanah ~ Thank you! He really seems to like it now that I have taken the filter out, he has Alot more swimming room too!

@missm83 ~ Thank you! The tank is a Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5, but taking the filter out gives him a lot more swimming room! With the filter I did two 50% water changes every week. Without the filter I do one 100% one 50% and one 25% every week.


----------



## Vanah

astoda said:


> How do you do a water change on your smaller tanks without disturbing the plants? I'm trying to get a few plants going a 3 gal that doesn't have a filter but I'm realizing that every time I do my 100%, I'm ripping the roots out of the gravel to clean the tank. How do I keep the tank clean but let the plants have some stability?


I only use anubias or java fern. Anubias is either floating (which just looks weird to me) or tethered to an item in the tank (like driftwood or lava rocks). Java ferns don't really care how often you uproot them, since they can be tethered like anubias too. Any other plants in the smaller tanks are fake.

The kyoto plants in Travie's tank were actually temporary. But he's gone to live with a friend now. She REALLY wanted him and I can still visit him. :3
Here's the tank re-done, with Natsume getting acclimated after his journey from Thailand.


----------



## Sweeda88

Sequin's tank. I'm always changing something about it!


----------



## Princess Penny

Got a new light bulb today, and some root tabs, hopefully my plants will really start growing now  I also attached the java moss to the big rock with a hairnet, really love how it looks!


----------



## Sweeda88

Princess Penny, your tank always looks gorgeous!!


----------



## missm83

So i decided to take out the filter...i do frequent water changes anyhow and this way romeo has little more room to swim :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

astoda said:


> How do you do a water change on your smaller tanks without disturbing the plants? I'm trying to get a few plants going a 3 gal that doesn't have a filter but I'm realizing that every time I do my 100%, I'm ripping the roots out of the gravel to clean the tank. How do I keep the tank clean but let the plants have some stability?


Just get a siphon :3


----------



## Leeniex

I realized that I never posted pics of my tanks. Well, this is Rex's tank.....decorated by my 10 year old son (I swear!). General tso's tank is much more tasteful, however to take a pic I would have to get out of my recliner.

Excuse the bubbles....


----------



## Pitluvs

I have those in my tanks, and I'm 27  Although my 3yr old loves the Alien theme tank so I left it as is.


----------



## Vanah

If it makes you guys feel any better I'm 29 and I named my sorority girls after Glee characters. >>;


----------



## ArcticRain

Vanah said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better I'm 29 and I named my sorority girls after Glee characters. >>;


Haha, That is awesome! If I had to choose characters to name my fish after, it would be those of Glee!


----------



## thePWNISHER

My 3 year old daughter names my fish


----------



## Micho

All my plants are in there now, got 6 pygmy cories in there right now. They're tiny as fudgecicles, you can't really see them. You can see Jake on the bottom, he's being a weirdo and going to the bottom. 

All I have to do is add three Marimo moss balls and I'm done with plants.


----------



## Princess Penny

Looks great Micho!

I don't know if I'll ever make up my mind XD
At least I got most of the duckweed out.


----------



## Sweeda88

I never tire of seeing your tank, Princess Penny! It's always gorgeous!


----------



## BettaMiah

Penny- Can I suggest something? I like your tank, but maybe you should take out some gravel then pat it down so it is even. The less gravel, the easier it is to do a water change. Also, more gravel will trap more waste and higher the ammonia level.


----------



## Sweeda88

She needs that much gravel to root the plants. Since it's a 6 gallon, he still has at least 4 gallons to swim in. It's fine, but it's good that you're looking out for the fish, BettaMiah.


----------



## BettaMiah

Oh, okay! Just a suggestion. I also have that problem with my plants. So I just pile the gravel up in that one spot. 

And for the looking out for the fish- Always.


----------



## Princess Penny

BettaMiah said:


> Penny- Can I suggest something? I like your tank, but maybe you should take out some gravel then pat it down so it is even. The less gravel, the easier it is to do a water change. Also, more gravel will trap more waste and higher the ammonia level.


It's sand, not gravel, so nothing gets trapped - rather, the debris sits on top of the sand and is easily sucked out when I do water changes. I'm not sure what you mean when you say that if there is less, it would be easier to do water changes. I don't dump the tank - I use a siphon.



Sweeda88 said:


> I never tire of seeing your tank, Princess Penny! It's always gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Micho

Princess Penny said:


> Looks great Micho!
> 
> I don't know if I'll ever make up my mind XD
> At least I got most of the duckweed out.


Ugh, your tank looks amazing. I wish I bought that tank instead of my 10 gallon. The more width the more Betta friendly it is.


----------



## BettaMiah

Oops! Lol. Yeah, sand is good. 

It is better with a siphon because then you don't have to go though all of the thick substrate. Thus taking more water out.


----------



## MJK87

Hello all,

Here is my betta's new 5 gallon tank that I just upgraded from a 2.5 gallon. I used floramax substrate and just got some cuttings of plants from my big tank. Hopefully they will take off. I have a aquaclear 20 filter to keep good water quality. I also have one tiger snail and a amano shrimp in there to keep the algae down. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Dragonii

Coming out to explore his new jungle home.


----------



## Litlover11

Dragonii, beautiful tank! Where did you get that beautiful sand? I have never seen sand in that color before.


----------



## Dragonii

Petco. This is the second compliment on the sand in the past 5 minutes. lol

http://www.petco.com/product/115879/Petco-Sienna-Aquarium-Sand.aspx


----------



## Leeniex

I love it too!!!


----------



## Litlover11

thanks for the link, I much prefer sand to gravel. I will keep that sand in mind next time I am setting up a tank.


----------



## Princess Penny

I love the sand too, what a great color! I didn't see that one in the store, or I would have probably chosen it over black! Tank looks great.


----------



## PewPewPew

If I may suggest, for the health of the plants, try spacing out the ones on the left back to separate... they'll grow better and will probably send runners (if they do that, cant really see what they are toog reat) or they will at least lay down roots a bit better  Try for at least a quarter inch apart or better yet .5-1 inch minimum.



Micho said:


> All my plants are in there now, got 6 pygmy cories in there right now. They're tiny as fudgecicles, you can't really see them. You can see Jake on the bottom, he's being a weirdo and going to the bottom.
> 
> All I have to do is add three Marimo moss balls and I'm done with plants.


----------



## Micho

PewPewPew said:


> If I may suggest, for the health of the plants, try spacing out the ones on the left back to separate... they'll grow better and will probably send runners (if they do that, cant really see what they are toog reat) or they will at least lay down roots a bit better  Try for at least a quarter inch apart or better yet .5-1 inch minimum.


That's actually one plant. D: Like every plant they came attached and rooted with this green sponge like thing. I've removed most of it without trying to damage the plant, I don't think I can split it apart sadly. . Also if I do manage to split it apart I'm scared I might set off a root tab bomb, don't want that to happen again. .


----------



## bettamaxx

DSC02590 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## missm83

Sweeda88 said:


> Sequin's tank. I'm always changing something about it!


how do you get your plants not to float??


----------



## Sweeda88

Three of them have weighted bases. They don't need gravel to keep them down. The other one has rocks glued to the base so it doesn't float.


----------



## bahamut285

@Bettamaxx: Gah I really love the look of anubias on some driftwood :C... what are those mini plants on the front and the left?


----------



## doggyhog

Gorgeous tanks everyone!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Zoe, they look like baby java ferns  Thats some srs algae in there, though! Pfew!

And Micho, how queer! I forget, is it rock wool? D:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/rock wool plants/mralgae/blogger/blogger triming/pot1.png

http://www.ashevillemarine.org/aquarium-plants-4/images/4280_18_101.jpg

( lots of "rock wool" searches bring up marijuana-related images, so be warned)


----------



## Micho

PewPewPew said:


> Zoe, they look like baby java ferns  Thats some srs algae in there, though! Pfew!
> 
> And Micho, how queer! I forget, is it rock wool? D:
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/rock wool plants/mralgae/blogger/blogger triming/pot1.png
> 
> http://www.ashevillemarine.org/aquarium-plants-4/images/4280_18_101.jpg
> 
> ( lots of "rock wool" searches bring up marijuana-related images, so be warned)


Yep it is indeed rock wool! And what isn't a code name for drugs these days? Like man I hate rock wool now, the plants root into the rock wool and blargh, just so hard to remove.


----------



## Sweeda88

I put some poster board behind some of my tanks just to jazz things up a little. I used hot pink poster board for the sight barrier between Data and my Blush and Tinkerbell's tank. I like it.


----------



## astoda

Vanah said:


> I only use anubias or java fern. Anubias is either floating (which just looks weird to me) or tethered to an item in the tank (like driftwood or lava rocks). Java ferns don't really care how often you uproot them, since they can be tethered like anubias too. Any other plants in the smaller tanks are fake.
> 
> The kyoto plants in Travie's tank were actually temporary. But he's gone to live with a friend now. She REALLY wanted him and I can still visit him. :3
> Here's the tank re-done, with Natsume getting acclimated after his journey from Thailand.


Thanks! That gives me some ideas! I always appreciate the way people in this website are so helpful to betta newbies.


----------



## bettamaxx

bahamut285 said:


> @Bettamaxx: Gah I really love the look of anubias on some driftwood :C... what are those mini plants on the front and the left?



Thanks! bahamut285
It's been a while to find this driftwood
Java ferns are the small plants


----------



## lillylark

*Jagger's tank *

5-gallon Aqueon mini-bow with heater, filter, fake plants, and cave.


----------



## doggyhog

Sweeda: That looks super cute!! I love it!

I used to use old calendar photos for my tanks. They work great!


----------



## Reece

Awesome tank lilyark!! I love the variety of colours you have...


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks, doggyhog! He loves exploring, so I put as much decor in his tank as possible.


----------



## lillylark

Thanks Reece!


----------



## Vanah

astoda said:


> Thanks! That gives me some ideas! I always appreciate the way people in this website are so helpful to betta newbies.


Sure thing~  That's what we're here for (well part of it)!


----------



## betaguy

Miami ice's tank. 2.5 gal. thank you for the idea for using poster board as background. i might use black so u can actually see my white fish against a whit wall.


----------



## Reece

I have a 10 gal for Daz, but local fish store's decorations aren't very good and is low in quantity, but to be honest can't be asked to get things online!! For now my tank's nice and simple haha. Unlike yours lillylark!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillylark

Haha I had waaaay too much setting it up - and I've changed it around about 5 times already since I've had it (different plants). Reece you should post a pic of yours if you haven't already.


----------



## Reece

Here you are then Lillylark! I managed to get two good photos of Daz and a good one of his whole tank. Pics are small because it's my lousy iPod camera, gonna blag a Nikon camera or something decent for christmas so I can do better pictures! haha. The hose is to stop the current from the filter, it blows Daz away and I can't figure out how to stop it. :roll::roll:


----------



## lillylark

Very cool tank Reece! I like the tires. And what a cute fish.


----------



## Reece

Gonna get some more plants to fill up the space tomorrow. Pics will be on tomorrow evening


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My old guy Cleo was having troubles swimming and he was having troubles eating his food.. so I had to take him out of the 10 gallon. I switched him into the 3 gallon and put picasso into the 10...Cleo is now eating? and Picasso is hyper and happy! I added some new twigs to the 10 gallon:










I have been meaning to switch over to sand again but haven't had time to get around to it yet...I am thinking about leaving some of the gravel in the corners and edges of the tank to help anchor the plants and just do the sand in the open swimming area in the middle front.:hmm:


----------



## Grundylady

About two months later and the plants are doing great. Especially the Red Rubra Lily that I was the most worried about. Bo is loving it and even made me a bubble nest.

Also got Princess a red rubberish anemone and she now thinks she is a clownfish. LOL


----------



## ollief9

Percy's replanted tank. 








I wish fish tanks could look like this.. :roll:


----------



## Sweeda88

Annabelle's new tank. I had to move Crayola back to the 10 gallon so I could do this. Annabelle hopped into Nanner's section, and tore up his fins. I had the cover off for literally 2 minutes. She can't be trusted, so I had to give her her own tank. Here it is. It's 3 gallons. I also included a picture of Nanners (left) and Crayola (right). AND a picture of what Annabelle did to Nanners. Poor guy.


----------



## phoenix91

Thought i'd post updated pics of my two betta tanks. Both tanks have live plants that have flourished.

The first is Artemis's tank (5G). Her's has java fern which came as 1 tiny plant and is not two huge plants, 1 half is in her tank the other is in my puffers tank. It is also propagating like crazy! Also in her tank is a banana plant and hygrophilia (just trimmed the top off it and put it in qt to go in the puffer tank).









Next is Oji's tank (3G). His sword is coming along nicely and the banana plant i put in there is doing okay too.


----------



## Grundylady

Beautiful


----------



## bettamaxx

*new arrangement*


DSC02615 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Namazzi

Here's my bettas tank =) I have some plans for it now after looking at all of yours. LOL. Mine looks so plain. (and lol. the camera makes it look so yellow)


----------



## Myates

Littlebittyfish said:


> My old guy Cleo was having troubles swimming and he was having troubles eating his food.. so I had to take him out of the 10 gallon. I switched him into the 3 gallon and put picasso into the 10...Cleo is now eating? and Picasso is hyper and happy! I added some new twigs to the 10 gallon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been meaning to switch over to sand again but haven't had time to get around to it yet...I am thinking about leaving some of the gravel in the corners and edges of the tank to help anchor the plants and just do the sand in the open swimming area in the middle front.:hmm:


When you say twigs, and I see them in the tank, are they store bought or did you use ones off the ground? I'm curious.. I love natural looking tanks and anything I can find/make on my own, the better lol.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Namazzi: I absolutely love the design of your tank ^.^ The way it's shaped along with the light is aesthetically appealing! I can't wait to see a pic once you deck it out hardcore with plants!! It's gonna look AWESOME!!


----------



## missm83

romeos tank ...made some changes


----------



## Namazzi

hehe. Thanks! My brother got it from a pet store that was closing for super cheap, used it for a while, and then asked if I wanted it. Of course I said yes!
And me too! I had a few live plants in there a while back, but they didn't do very well. I may have to go with some fake plants.


----------



## Vanah

5.5G divided for the Aquabid boys, who should have been here this morning but the postal system sucks so now I'm freaking out.
This is before I put the filter in... which is ridiculously noisy (for me, I'm super fussy). Anyone else get away with a 5 gallon unfiltered? Or bad idea? I've never done anything between 3G and 10G so this is kinda new territory for me.


----------



## Sweeda88

I have a divided 5 that's unfiltered. I took the filter out because I have an algae problem and the filter gets gunked up and spreads the algae more quickly. I just do one 100% water change per week.


----------



## Draug Isilme

I might end up having to take my filter out of my 5g 'cause it keeps leaking >.<


----------



## lillylark

Vanah, I really like your tank - did you buy it like that or do it yourself (and how did you do it if so)?


----------



## Namazzi

Vanah: Wow. I LOVE your tank. Simple, yet effective =)


----------



## titusthebetta

Claude's 2.5 gallon. Has three plants, a skull decor, and a log hiding place. He likes to go behind the plants. And just because I know someone will bring it up, the heater I bought wasn't working, so I took it out. I plan on replacing it immediately.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bahamut285

Vanah I am continually jealous of your tanks xD


----------



## Aluyasha

So I have not been on here in awhile. lol
Anyhow I just got a new Betta! His name is Maxwell and he has his very own 14 gallon.


----------



## Pitluvs

Sweeda88 said:


> Annabelle's new tank. I had to move Crayola back to the 10 gallon so I could do this. Annabelle hopped into Nanner's section, and tore up his fins. I had the cover off for literally 2 minutes. She can't be trusted, so I had to give her her own tank. Here it is. It's 3 gallons. I also included a picture of Nanners (left) and Crayola (right). AND a picture of what Annabelle did to Nanners. Poor guy.


I have that same half cup, does yours say tea or coffee? Lol The one thing I always remembered from my grandmothers house (she died when I was 5) was this cup in her kitchen. I found one at the thrift store and needed to have it. Nice to see someone else with one!



Vanah said:


> 5.5G divided for the Aquabid boys, who should have been here this morning but the postal system sucks so now I'm freaking out.
> This is before I put the filter in... which is ridiculously noisy (for me, I'm super fussy). Anyone else get away with a 5 gallon unfiltered? Or bad idea? I've never done anything between 3G and 10G so this is kinda new territory for me.


I have a tetra whisper 3i in my 5.5g, its quiet and offers a little filtration. I love the black background, might paint mine again.


----------



## Sweeda88

Aluyasha! I've missed you. =D That box of fake plants you sent me a looooong time ago has been put to good use! Oh, and it says coffee, Pitluvs.


----------



## Pitluvs

Here's Spideys tank, its a work in progress... He now has a moss ball in there too but I put that in after the photo. Unsure if I'll keep the white rocks.


----------



## Aluyasha

Sweeda88 said:


> Aluyasha! I've missed you. =D That box of fake plants you sent me a looooong time ago has been put to good use! Oh, and it says coffee, Pitluvs.


 Aww, I missed you too! 
I will try to be on here more often from now on, I swear. 
I was looking at some of the past pictures on here and noticed you were still using those plants...They look nicer in your tanks. lol
Hope your fish love them.


----------



## ollief9

The plants have been growing really well as you can see. I highly recommend Seachem Flourish Excel.


----------



## Sweeda88

They DEFINITELY love them! That big log decoration is now in my Platy tank. They love zipping through it and the babies hide under it!


----------



## Princess Penny

New guy and his future home  (Haven't put him in yet because the water I filled it with is a bit too warm, oops) Already had the extra heater, filter, gravel and plants so all I had to buy was the tank! and the fish  Took the moss ball and banana lily from Ammo's tank. Hoping to find an anubias for him eventually.


----------



## Neil D

Nice!


----------



## Vanah

Thanks everyone!



lillylark said:


> Vanah, I really like your tank - did you buy it like that or do it yourself (and how did you do it if so)?


The divider is a DIY, and I'm actually working on a tutorial for how I did it, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ranks

*10 Gallon divided*




























My first tank! Doran (the blue betta) loves the current so I put him on the filter side. He uses the filter current as a water slide when he gets bored, often repeating the process for an hour or so until he gets tired and retreats to the front glass


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Myates said:


> When you say twigs, and I see them in the tank, are they store bought or did you use ones off the ground? I'm curious.. I love natural looking tanks and anything I can find/make on my own, the better lol.


 I collected them from my backyard. Store bought driftwood is really expensive here and I wasn't having any luck finding some I liked in store.
It is best to use twigs from hardwood trees like oaks...softwoods like pine will rot very quickly in the tank. I made sure the twigs were well dried out and then I just used a little knife and got the bark off the outside and boiled the twigs for a few hours to release the tannins and water log them. You want to make sure not to collect twigs and branches from anyplace that sprays pesticides.


----------



## Gianny Cash

Hi, guys. You've got some beautiful tanks. I think I might switch to sand after seeing some of your setups.

Here's my first 10g tank for my halfmoon king, Cali:


----------



## betaguy

WOW, just WOW. the fish is fantastic and the home, well, wow


----------



## Vanah

@Ranks - I'm really digging your setup. The blend of two sizes of pebbles like that gives it a very natural river/stream effect. Very nice!

Had to take out the mopani wood in my 5G, it was discoloring the water horribly. So it's getting soaked until it stops discoloring the water... if it ever does. Fake semi-realistic decor for them for now. Kalinsky and Natsume can't seem to tell the difference though.


----------



## Pitluvs

I love your tank Vanah.

Here's my 5g divided. It's a little plain and bare now since I decided to move the boys over with what they had in their small 1.5g. I'll redo this eventually, starting with white gravel next water change and black background. Hope to go more natural but its expensive here.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Eclipse Hex 5*


DSC02670 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Vanah

Thanks Pitluvs <3 

Sparse isn't such a bad thing, I think yours looks fine. The white pebbles and black background sounds awesome though, you could get a really crisp and sharp contrast going with that. Plants really "pop" with white and black as well.

bettamaxx, how's that coconut working out? I've been tempted to get one for my sorority but I'm nervous about tannins and water discoloration.


----------



## Myates

Littlebittyfish said:


> I collected them from my backyard. Store bought driftwood is really expensive here and I wasn't having any luck finding some I liked in store.
> It is best to use twigs from hardwood trees like oaks...softwoods like pine will rot very quickly in the tank. I made sure the twigs were well dried out and then I just used a little knife and got the bark off the outside and boiled the twigs for a few hours to release the tannins and water log them. You want to make sure not to collect twigs and branches from anyplace that sprays pesticides.


Thank you, I think I may try that. My mom has some huge oaks in her yard, so may go scavenge some soon! One of my boys loves a full tank of plants more then open space, so wanting to do that with his home.


----------



## mjoy79

*My tanks!*

I have finally gotten my tanks situated. I recently set up a divided 20 gal into 4 sections and have John Locke, Justin Furstenfeld, Sawyer and Ross in it. I have it filled only about halfway because 2 of the dividers are a bit low and I need to get stuff added to them so there won't be any divider jumping. I love it - its a great space saver. 
I'm thinking of selling my three 2.5 gals that I'm not using now. I also have available heaters and filters for them. I may set up an add in the classified section 

Next is my 6.6 gal divided into 2 sections. I have 2 fin biters in there - Joey and Jack. I'm keeping that tank super clean because they keep biting (very frustrating!). But I will also be changing decor around and even putting them on the other side to keep things interesting. I'm not sure if they're bored or just going to be chronic biters.

My 10 gallon has 5 girls in it. My sorority is going so well. I love these little girls. They make me giggle at feeding time every day. They're such pigs!
I have Rose, Sun, Libby, Ana Lucia and Juliette.

And last but not least is Chandler in his own 3 gal. I don't have a good pic of his tank from far away. But here is one of him and one of his bubble nests. I think if I put him in a divided tank it would be mad at me. He's got a "betta-tude" as I like to call it. he flares at me when I walk up to his tank. I've had him for almost a year so i spoil him a little bit.


----------



## gwenny

So I upgraded one of my betta's tank to a 5gal...long story short, my newest betta was stressed out in the 5gal, but is happy in the 2gal hex...so they switched places xD here are the 2 new setups. My mustard gas betta is still happy in his hex tank


----------



## PewPewPew

My tanks are sparse because of an algae attack, lots died :'( Boooo.










Baller in his cup. Baller= perpetually hurting himself on nothing.










Boooo ugly tanks.


----------



## Monroe

First post, hiya all 

meet my fish, TLO (The Little One)
I flattened a moss ball so my fish can sleep on top of the Arc de Triomphe, he really enjoys sleeping up there in between the rocks. Overall, I set the tank up so he can swim in and out of mostly anything, and he really loves swimming by the slow flowing current, plus the shrimp like the way it is also :roll:


----------



## mjoy79

Monroe said:


> First post, hiya all
> 
> meet my fish, TLO (The Little One)
> I flattened a moss ball so my fish can sleep on top of the Arc de Triomphe, he really enjoys sleeping up there in between the rocks. Overall, I set the tank up so he can swim in and out of mostly anything, and he really loves swimming by the slow flowing current, plus the shrimp like the way it is also :roll:


Beautiful!


----------



## missm83

Monroe what a beautiful tank!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## allilovesherbetta

my to adfs<3 leone and tyrone


----------



## 1fish2fish

You can't copy and paste the file.. You need to attach the file using the attach feature (paper clip icon) or upload the pictures and paste them through an online site like photobucket


----------



## Vanah

Monroe, I absolutely LOVE your tank! That is one very lucky fish!!


----------



## missm83

changed his gravel to sand..right now he thinks its food:roll: :rofl:


----------



## ThePearlFish

Off topic but Vanah, your cat is my cat's twin! (not the one in my avatar of course :mrgreen: ) 

Ps- I am jealous of so many tanks on here! Now that I don't have any more fish I am getting tons of neat ideas for when I do get back into them. Nice tanks everyone!


----------



## missm83

hey! me again lol sorry i uploaded the wrong pic..here is the new tank setup with the background paper...you can see romeo flaring at ...i guess he needs to get use to it..:lol:


----------



## bettamaxx

Vanah said:


> Thanks Pitluvs <3
> 
> Sparse isn't such a bad thing, I think yours looks fine. The white pebbles and black background sounds awesome though, you could get a really crisp and sharp contrast going with that. Plants really "pop" with white and black as well.
> 
> bettamaxx, how's that coconut working out? I've been tempted to get one for my sorority but I'm nervous about tannins and water discoloration.


The coconut is working out perfectly. just make sure to boil it to remove the tannins
If home made boil it longer and vice versa for the store purchase


----------



## lillylark

Missm83 - is that an Aqueon tank in your picture? It looks like you have something in front of the filter to block the current, can you tell me what you used / how you did it? I have an Aqueon and the filter current is a bit strong sometimes for my betta. Thanks.


----------



## missm83

my tank is the aqueon mini bowl 2.5..and the filer was way to strong in it so i did the baffle for it...i got the idea from one of the threads on here ..here is the link ..all you need is a empty water or soda bottle
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## lillylark

That's a great idea, thanks!


----------



## Micho

New plants, new fish also. C:


----------



## aurasoulful

Wow, that looks so nice! I'm loving all the diverse textures! I would love to live in there. You've got a good sense of design Micho


----------



## allilovesherbetta

the mossballs r kinda cute >w<


----------



## Vanah

Re-homed a couple guys with my sister & her kids I could still visit them but give more space to the ones I have. Still wishing I could give Kalinsky more room but I can't afford any new tanks for a while.









I redivided the 10G to just two sections, and Pei Ling FINALLY seems to be happy now with five gallons of his very own. He's been neurotic in everything I put him in before now. If he weren't a plakat I guarantee you he'd have a serious tailbiting issue.









Little Ethan, happy as ever in his 2G hex. Gave him a taller background plant which he loves.









Kalinsky is in the other 2G for now because even though he's bigger than Pei Ling I was pretty sure Pei was going to suicide when I tried to house him in the hex. But Kalinsky seems pretty antsy too... *sighs*









And now for something completely different! Natsume is named for one of the few anime I can still stand, and I'd been wanting to do a Japanese theme for his tank. When I found that background while I was already planning to redo things, I had to try it. I actually really like it I think, and I'm tempted to get a natural look background for the 10G now too, instead of the black. It brightens things up nicely.


----------



## Aluyasha

Those are beautiful tanks!
Where did you get the 2 gallon ones?


----------



## Vanah

Thanks Aluyasha! The 2G hexes are from Petco, and I take out the filters, which leaves a nice little space to add the heater instead. I LOVE the light fixture on the Petco hex, it has a regular very nice bright LED mode and then a nighttime blue mode.


----------



## ksage505

Here's my newly divided ten gallon. The boys are still busy flaring off at each other through the divider, amazed by each others presence. Pretty simple, I don't like having a whole lot in my tanks it makes it harder to clean them.


----------



## Sweeda88

I just redid Sequin's tank. I also did Blush and Tinkerbell's divided 5, and I set up Owl in her 1.75 gallon Kritter Keeper because she didn't get along with the Platys like I had hoped.


----------



## Aluyasha

ksage505 said:


> Here's my newly divided ten gallon. The boys are still busy flaring off at each other through the divider, amazed by each others presence. Pretty simple, I don't like having a whole lot in my tanks it makes it harder to clean them.


Great tank!
Where did you get those caves?


----------



## ksage505

Aluyasha said:


> Great tank!
> Where did you get those caves?


The caves are actually cichlid stones. I originally bought them for my cichlid, but hes gotten too big for them now.
I ordered them off of amazon, here's the link: 
http://www.amazon.com/Underwater-Ga...CI2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317943973&sr=8-1


----------



## insertnamehere

Is there another way to place pictures in the post other than through the URL link? There is no attachement button that i can find. Thanks!


----------



## Aluyasha

Try looking on the "go advanced" button right next to the "post quick reply" button, I think that is where to find it. (then click on the little paper clip symbol)


----------



## Micho

insertnamehere said:


> Is there another way to place pictures in the post other than through the URL link? There is no attachement button that i can find. Thanks!


Go Advance -> Scroll Down -> Manage Attachments.

C:


----------



## BettaMiah

Hey guys, great news! I am upgrading to 2.5 gallons for my Bettas! Yay! They will be so much happier, and all my divider problems will cease. I will also get 2 African Dwarf Frogs! 

Yay for spoiled Bettas!


----------



## Aluyasha

Yay for you! New tanks are always fun.


----------



## insertnamehere

I just brought this little guy home tonight :-D I need help naming him though. I saw his colors and couldn't turn him down. He actually has metallic blue stripes on his tail, you can see them a bit in this picture but not to well. He is also pink right before his tail begins to turn blue. Very awesome coloration :crazy:

Any help with his name will be much appreciated!









and here is his 5 gallon home









:thankyou:


----------



## BettaMiah

Kovu?

Yuki?

Glimmer?

Xavier?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

insertnamehere said:


> I just brought this little guy home tonight :-D I need help naming him though. I saw his colors and couldn't turn him down. He actually has metallic blue stripes on his tail, you can see them a bit in this picture but not to well. He is also pink right before his tail begins to turn blue. Very awesome coloration :crazy:
> 
> Any help with his name will be much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 39131
> 
> 
> and here is his 5 gallon home
> 
> View attachment 39133
> 
> 
> :thankyou:


He is a really pretty betta! I love his color. His tank is really nice.


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is my new tank for my HMPK i bought yesterday!


----------



## bahamut285

Cute! I love those plants D


----------



## BettaMiah

Ugh. So jelous. Beautiful tanks! And I would die for your fish, ArticRain! I have always wanted a purple betta.


----------



## insertnamehere

Littlebittyfish said:


> He is a really pretty betta! I love his color. His tank is really nice.



Thank you very much Littlebittyfish!!:yourock:


----------



## Vanah

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new tank for my HMPK i bought yesterday!


*snerk* Seems he's not sure what to make of that SB decoration!


----------



## ArcticRain

He loves that decoration, he keeps going over to it and checking it out. When ever I go by his tank he swims in front of it real fast likes he guarding it! I plan to put a cave in there soon so he has a place to hide too.


----------



## Vanah

That's too cute! Don't they actually sell the little pineapple house as a decoration/cave? I've never actually watched Sponge Bob but I see a LOT of tank decorations for it.


----------



## ArcticRain

Yeah, they do. But I'm too scared to use one! I got one once and when I got home i had to use a nail file to make the edges not so rough. After going through one nail file and it not getting less sharp. I decided to return it. It was way to sharp for me to put in his tank and I was afraid he might get trapped or get stuck and drown. Yes, i'm paranoid. I plan to buy a cave with one big opening right in the center so there is no way he gan get stuck!


----------



## Aluyasha

I had the Squidward house in my 1.5 gallon a while ago (it was the only house that fit in there) and I never had any problems with it. It also has the perfect opening sizes for a betta.


----------



## Sweeda88

Another picture of Sequin's tank, this time with flash. Let me know what you think!


----------



## missm83

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new tank for my HMPK i bought yesterday!


nice set up 
i have the same tank ..how is he with the filter??mine was to strong for my boy...


----------



## Monroe

Vanah, first off, awesome eye for nice settings. Second, where does one find the drift wood and and black stone found in your hex tanks. Not the rounded black pebbles, but that actual stone. Btw, I have the same Japanese lantern house, my delta loves it.


Vanah said:


> Kalinsky is in the other 2G for now because even though he's bigger than Pei Ling I was pretty sure Pei was going to suicide when I tried to house him in the hex. But Kalinsky seems pretty antsy too... *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something completely different! Natsume is named for one of the few anime I can still stand, and I'd been wanting to do a Japanese theme for his tank. When I found that background while I was already planning to redo things, I had to try it. I actually really like it I think, and I'm tempted to get a natural look background for the 10G now too, instead of the black. It brightens things up nicely.


----------



## ArcticRain

@missm83- It defenitly is too strong. I baffled it with Aqurium Sponge and it is now perfect for my HM. I tried to do the same thing with this new tank, but now matter how much I fidgit with it I can't get it just perfect. But I will keep trying! Anyway, to answer your question. I believe it is a very good filter, works well and sucks up anything (like dog hair) that lands in your tank. But it does need to be baffled.


----------



## Vanah

Monroe said:


> Vanah, first off, awesome eye for nice settings. Second, where does one find the drift wood and and black stone found in your hex tanks. Not the rounded black pebbles, but that actual stone. Btw, I have the same Japanese lantern house, my delta loves it.


Thanks! In Kalinsky's hex, that's actually not driftwood, but a REALLY awesome and unique piece of lava rock. Got it at Petco. As for the black stone it also came from Petco. It's a small slab of slate laid on its side.


----------



## BettaMiah

I am just bursting with excitement over my new tanks I am getting. I have decided what I am going to do with them, it will be beautiful!


----------



## missm83

ArcticRain said:


> @missm83- It defenitly is too strong. I baffled it with Aqurium Sponge and it is now perfect for my HM. I tried to do the same thing with this new tank, but now matter how much I fidgit with it I can't get it just perfect. But I will keep trying! Anyway, to answer your question. I believe it is a very good filter, works well and sucks up anything (like dog hair) that lands in your tank. But it does need to be baffled.


 
yea im having prob with it..i baffled mine with a plastic soda Battle..it was working good till i went and change the filter in it and now i cant get it right and it seems to strong for him..i had to take it out ..if you dont mind taking a pic of it how you did it with the sponge ..maybe i can try it...
( i have cats so i know all about the hair!! lol)


----------



## LadyPantherpaw

This is Mr. Bloo's 2 gallon tank. I wish I could have a bigger one, but space is definitely an issue!

That little cave that I got him today is his absolute favorite thing in the entire tank. He curls up in the bottom piece, or sticks his head out of the top piece and watches me. Best $6 I've spent in a while!

That little green plant was his hiding place until I went and bought the cave. He'd press himself up between the glass and the plant and rest on the rock.


----------



## LadyPantherpaw

missm83 said:


> yea im having prob with it..i baffled mine with a plastic soda Battle..it was working good till i went and change the filter in it and now i cant get it right and it seems to strong for him..i had to take it out ..if you dont mind taking a pic of it how you did it with the sponge ..maybe i can try it...
> ( i have cats so i know all about the hair!! lol)


I just wanted to say that I absolutely love that video of your boy! And I just bought that same barrel decoration for my guy and he loves it!


----------



## missm83

LadyPantherpaw said:


> I just wanted to say that I absolutely love that video of your boy! And I just bought that same barrel decoration for my guy and he loves it!


thank you!:lol:
he lovvvvvessss that barrel cave ! he swims in and out all day long..so far best thing i got... that makes him sooo happy! no matter what i change in his tank ..and i do it a lot i cant help to buy things for him lol i will alway keep that barrel cave
Nice set up you have! and your boy is stunning!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Here is my really clashy colorful tank...haha.. I have been meaning to get rid of the lego caves and switch the gravel back to sand.My fish really love the lego caves though. Orange dalmation guy is Robin. The orange and brown dalmation guy is Sherlock.


----------



## LadyPantherpaw

missm83 said:


> thank you!:lol:
> he lovvvvvessss that barrel cave ! he swims in and out all day long..so far best thing i got... that makes him sooo happy! no matter what i change in his tank ..and i do it a lot i cant help to buy things for him lol i will alway keep that barrel cave
> Nice set up you have! and your boy is stunning!


Aw thanks, you're too sweet! He's my little swimming rose petal! I know what you mean about the barrel, haha. Currently my little guy is sticking his head out of the top, just chillin'. That appears to be his nap spot, hahaha.


----------



## bahamut285

@LBF: I love it! Those are legit lego right? Not those fake ones? GOTTA BE CHILD SAFE. XD

Oh! I also love the background too, very subtle but nice


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Thanks!
I believe they were mega bloks? My nephew has a few 18 gallon plastic containers full of mixed lego peices...so I decided to use a few..haha..I didn't think my fish were going to like them so well, so I wasn't planning on keeping them...but my fish really love them so I might end up keeping them in there.I got the idea from the DIY thread.


----------



## bahamut285

Oh nice! I used to have loads of megabloks as a kid XD


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Heres my 10 gallon..I moved some stuff around.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful 10 gallon!
What fish are in it?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I have a yellow betta Picasso in there with 3 corydoras and a ghost shrimp.My betta is at the top left side looking face on.


----------



## Aluyasha

Oh I see him! lol


----------



## BettaMiah

I found him aswell! 


So, although I do not have a picture, here is a little description of what my 2.5 gallons will look like-

They will be planted, I anticipate getting some moss balls when I have enough money.
I will have a black bacround on both of them
Black sand
ancient-ruins theme. With an old aged bridge and a cool little hut thing that looks old. 

I also think I will be getting rid of my bright blue and bright purple plants. I want it too look kind of natural and I don't want anything to drown out my Betta's color.


----------



## Listener75

*My betta homes...*

A 5Gallon tank with a divider started just for Taeo (halfmoon mustard color male) betta (at right tank). He has a nerite snail as a temporary roommate, as I switch him from tank to tank when algae builds up. As you can see, the plants are still growing! On the left side, there is no betta yet. I just have shrimps in there for now with live plants. I just bought a Plakat "dragon scale", who knows if it's real but he is really cute so I bought him anyways. He is isolated in a critter box just to make sure he is not sick before I put him into the left side tank. I hope he will do well with the shrimps! We will see... Will keep updated!


----------



## Listener75

*My pets and their home..*

Pic 1: meet Tor (Plakat)
Pic 2: meet Taeo (halfmoon male)
Pic3: my fluvo tank with espei fishes


----------



## ArcticRain

missm83 said:


> yea im having prob with it..i baffled mine with a plastic soda Battle..it was working good till i went and change the filter in it and now i cant get it right and it seems to strong for him..i had to take it out ..if you dont mind taking a pic of it how you did it with the sponge ..maybe i can try it...
> ( i have cats so i know all about the hair!! lol)


 
Sorry it has taken me so long to respond! I have been so busy! I have taken in a new foster dog that i have been having a lot of trouble with! Anyway, here is a picture of how i baffled it!










What i used is not Aquarium Sponge because my stupid pet store doesn't carry it. But i do think Sponge is what you should use!
What i did is, i wedged the Sponge in the outflow as tight as i could get in in there. Then i put the filter cartridge on top of it. The cartridge will not go all the way down, that is ok. Next, i put another peice of sponge in the the thing that puts water on top of the cartridge. It takes some trial and error, but now there is no water flow! 

Sorry again it took so long to post!


----------



## PewPewPew

Be careful when using regular sponge, sponge can be treated with chemicals and anti-fungal agents.


----------



## Princess Penny

Removed the gravel from Emo's tank (I really need to pick up some sand) and got him some anubias. No more fake plants, yay!


----------



## phishfood

Heres mine! 5 gallon planted tank- wanted it to be like a little forest for him!


----------



## missm83

ArcticRain said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to respond! I have been so busy! I have taken in a new foster dog that i have been having a lot of trouble with! Anyway, here is a picture of how i baffled it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i used is not Aquarium Sponge because my stupid pet store doesn't carry it. But i do think Sponge is what you should use!
> What i did is, i wedged the Sponge in the outflow as tight as i could get in in there. Then i put the filter cartridge on top of it. The cartridge will not go all the way down, that is ok. Next, i put another peice of sponge in the the thing that puts water on top of the cartridge. It takes some trial and error, but now there is no water flow!
> 
> Sorry again it took so long to post!


thank you!! ill be going out and getting the sponge.


----------



## ArcticRain

Your welcome!


----------



## Vanah

phishfood said:


> Heres mine! 5 gallon planted tank- wanted it to be like a little forest for him!


That is a gorgeous tank and a gorgeous fish!


----------



## MistersMom

here are my 4 fishies, soon to be 2.


----------



## ArcticRain

@MistersMom- I see in the first picture you have a plastic cup as a cave. I was thinking about using one as a temporary cave for my tank. Does it work work? Does it bleed color? Is it safe to use as a cave? 
Great tanks by the way!


----------



## Aluyasha

Princess Penny said:


> Removed the gravel from Emo's tank (I really need to pick up some sand) and got him some anubias. No more fake plants, yay!


 Is that the critter keeper in the reptile section of Petco? I recently bought one for a betta and I noticed you have a heater in ther. I always wondered if it is safe to use a heater in them. So there is no risk of melting?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I use the same exact critter keeper. I have an adjustable glass heater in there and it is safe. The glass on the heater is not suposed to touch the side of the tank, glass or acrylic...the suction cups usually do a good job at keeping it from touching.


----------



## Litlover11

I keep that exact same heater pictured there in my Kritter Keeper, and I have had no problems thus far. I think it's like Littlebittyfish said, as long as the heater isn't touching the sides, its fine.


----------



## Sweeda88

Kritter Keepers are acrylic. They're perfectly safe to use heaters in, even IF they are touching the tank. There's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Aluyasha

Oh ok, thank you everyone. 
I will go buy one tomorrow. Any heater brands I should avoid?


----------



## Micho

Just make sure that the Kritter Keeper is acrylic plastic. Acrylic plastic has a melting point of 160 °C, so you should be good with the heater.

I recommend the Elite brand for heaters, they're a bit pricey but they're great.


----------



## Sweeda88

I wouldn't get preset Tetra ones. I know a lot of people use them on here, but you can't adjust them if you need to. I don't think they're worth buying unless they're adjustable, unless you have no other options.


----------



## kphan89




----------



## MistersMom

gorgeous decor, and fish. i love it.


----------



## Bombalurina

This was my first betta, Aphrodite (RIP), in her 5 gallon. I haven't got a full shot of the tank.  I'll take some photos of my current tanks (Aphrodite's tank is now home to a male, Apollo).


----------



## Dragonii

Aluyasha said:


> Oh ok, thank you everyone.
> I will go buy one tomorrow. Any heater brands I should avoid?


I have 2 of the Marina C10's and 1 Marina C20. They are preset (not adjustable), but all three of them of them work perfectly.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008&lmdn=Aquarium+Size


----------



## fishy friend2

Redid the tank again I think it looks a lot better








Got a decent pic of dash


----------



## TielBird101

Here's my betta's home! BTW, he still needs a name!!!


----------



## Bombalurina

He looks like a Rose, but that isn't very manly.


----------



## Treena

This is my 10G tank, with my male betta and his three tankmates.


----------



## betaguy

name him... the old man.
at least i would


----------



## fishy friend2

fishy friend2 said:


> Redid the tank again I think it looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a decent pic of dash


Since it won't let me edit how can I make this tank any better for him


----------



## Treena

It looks pretty great already! Ever thought about moss balls Fishyfriend?


----------



## fishy friend2

I really want one but I can't find it around here


----------



## Princess Penny

Aluyasha said:


> Is that the critter keeper in the reptile section of Petco? I recently bought one for a betta and I noticed you have a heater in ther. I always wondered if it is safe to use a heater in them. So there is no risk of melting?


Yep, it is. It was cheaper than the one for fish in the betta section, and the same exact thing lol. It's acrylic, so it won't melt, unless your heater malfunctions and gets REALLY hot! Like 100+... and even then it's probably fine as long as it isn't touching the side directly


----------



## Aluyasha

Princess Penny said:


> Yep, it is. It was cheaper than the one for fish in the betta section, and the same exact thing lol. It's acrylic, so it won't melt, unless your heater malfunctions and gets REALLY hot! Like 100+... and even then it's probably fine as long as it isn't touching the side directly


 I noticed it was cheaper. lol
So earlier I asked about heater brands. I found a Marineland 10 watt I was wondering if that is ok for the critter keeper?


----------



## Aluyasha

So I had to end up taking Maxwell out of the Platy tank, he did not like them swimming around next to him I guess. lol
I got him a 3 gallon critter keeper with gravel, two silk plants, a jar cave, and a little heater. 








And here is the new setup of the 14 gallon Platy tank (still needs a tank background).


----------



## Princess Penny

Aluyasha said:


> So I had to end up taking Maxwell out of the Platy tank, he did not like them swimming around next to him I guess. lol
> I got him a 3 gallon critter keeper with gravel, two silk plants, a jar cave, and a little heater.


Looks good! Did you go with the Marineland 10? How is that working for you? I have one of the sucky Tetra 2-10's in mine and would like to upgrade eventually  (Hopefully before winter arrives!)
Funny how the ones marketed for reptiles are cheaper, when it's the exact same thing! I felt pretty clever when I figured that out, LOL :lol:

I did some major cleaning in Ammo's tank after a recent algae invasion, and added two apple snails (I had to put Ammo in his cup for a day & night so they could do some work without him picking on them, silly boy)... also made some other adjustments (lowered the light period and temperature) and it is doing good so far!










I also took out some of the rocks that didn't have any moss attached to them, just seemed like they were magnets for a place for the algae to attach itself to, and it doesn't look too "empty" without them in there 
Thinking about getting some black cardstock or posterboard and experimenting with backgrounds on both of my tanks... hmmm.


----------



## lillylark

*New tank for Mowgli*

I just got a new veiltail and have set up this home for him. He's pretty shy so far, so he has lots of places to hide.  I also set up my first filter baffle (using an aquarium sponge/filter) in this tank and it is working great.


----------



## MistersMom

Princess Penny said:


> Looks good! Did you go with the Marineland 10? How is that working for you? I have one of the sucky Tetra 2-10's in mine and would like to upgrade eventually  (Hopefully before winter arrives!)
> Funny how the ones marketed for reptiles are cheaper, when it's the exact same thing! I felt pretty clever when I figured that out, LOL :lol:
> 
> I did some major cleaning in Ammo's tank after a recent algae invasion, and added two apple snails (I had to put Ammo in his cup for a day & night so they could do some work without him picking on them, silly boy)... also made some other adjustments (lowered the light period and temperature) and it is doing good so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took out some of the rocks that didn't have any moss attached to them, just seemed like they were magnets for a place for the algae to attach itself to, and it doesn't look too "empty" without them in there
> Thinking about getting some black cardstock or posterboard and experimenting with backgrounds on both of my tanks... hmmm.


 





hey, how many gallons is your tank???!!!!


----------



## Myates

MistersMom said:


> hey, how many gallons is your tank???!!!!


6.6 I believe it is the Petco Bookshelf Aquarium


----------



## MistersMom

oh okay! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! i totally want 1!!!!!!! lol...


----------



## Princess Penny

Yep it's the 6.6gal bookshelf tank from Petco. I LOVE it - totally recommend them! Nice and long, perfect for bettas


----------



## MistersMom

we only have a petsmart around here, do u thinkthey wuld have 1, if so how much $??


----------



## Princess Penny

Probably not. I ordered mine from Petco.com, I don't think they have them in the store. (Not the one near me, anyway). It was $40.


----------



## MistersMom

DANG! ill just get sumn else then lol.


----------



## Yurusumaji

It's been a long time. Gyarados' water got really cloudy for a while and I was trying so hard to figure out what caused it. I saw the little blue shark's paint was bubbling, so I removed him and got blue fingers. It was definitely bleeding. It still didn't clear up, discovered the skull's paint was bleeding too! So I took all of the Walmart decorations out of the tank and replaced the skull with this bell!










The edges around the holes needed to be shaved down and evened out because they were very sharp, but once we finished modifications it's all good and Gyarados is thrilled with his new hiding place. He's even coming out to see us more now.


----------



## Aluyasha

Princess Penny said:


> Looks good! Did you go with the Marineland 10? How is that working for you? I have one of the sucky Tetra 2-10's in mine and would like to upgrade eventually  (Hopefully before winter arrives!)
> Funny how the ones marketed for reptiles are cheaper, when it's the exact same thing! I felt pretty clever when I figured that out, LOL :lol:
> 
> I did some major cleaning in Ammo's tank after a recent algae invasion, and added two apple snails (I had to put Ammo in his cup for a day & night so they could do some work without him picking on them, silly boy)... also made some other adjustments (lowered the light period and temperature) and it is doing good so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took out some of the rocks that didn't have any moss attached to them, just seemed like they were magnets for a place for the algae to attach itself to, and it doesn't look too "empty" without them in there
> Thinking about getting some black cardstock or posterboard and experimenting with backgrounds on both of my tanks... hmmm.


It is actually working quite well, I woke up this morning to find Maxwell perky and warm while I was cold. lol

And beautiful tank! I had one of those a few months back, I divided it. It was also one of my favortie tanks, mine kept getting aglae everywhere though.


----------



## Princess Penny

Thanks, I do love it! It's so perfect for bettas. I recently battled some nasty algae as well...



















I lowered the tank temp (82 down to 78), shortened my photoperiod (12 hours to 8 hours), threw in a couple of snails, did a lot of picking and scrubbing and it has cleared up for the time being... *knock on wood*

Today I went to the LFS to get sand for Emo's tank, they didn't have much to choose from but I did find this great little piece of driftwood! It's just what I needed for his anubias 










He LOVES it, has been swimming all around it and amongst the braches


----------



## MistersMom

oh my glory!!!!!! your betta is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! i have fallen in love with a fish...


----------



## Narnian

I have enjoyed looking through this thread SO much! Thank you everyone, your tanks are all absolutely beautiful and inspirational.

Here is my tank. I have been researching for over a year and a half and finally got it set up the past month or so. For now there is no fish in it. I feel like too much of a noob right now to get one and don't want to kill or hurt an animal due to my lack of intelligence on aquarium keeping. So, for now it's strictly for decoration. I hope you all don't kick me out of here for not having a betta! 


On the bright side, it is a piece of cake to maintain! No algae, poop, floating debris or cloudy water! I don't have to stress about water changes or chemicals.


----------



## BellasMomma

I think a Betta would be really happy in that tank. Its cute!


----------



## MistersMom

its a nice tank! i agree with BellasMomma !!!!


----------



## BettaMiah

Very nice, Narnian! It is very sleek, I love how shiny it looks and the reflection the plant looks. Awesome.


----------



## Okami

Love your tank Princess Penny. Is that the Petco "bookshelf" Tank?


----------



## Narnian

> I think a Betta would be really happy in that tank. Its cute!





> its a nice tank! i agree with BellasMomma !!!!





> Very nice, Narnian! It is very sleek, I love how shiny it looks and the reflection the plant looks. Awesome.


Thank you all so much!


----------



## MistersMom

Narnian said:


> Thank you all so much!


 
your SO welcome.you need THE *PERFECT* fish for that tank...you really do.


----------



## MoneyFish

The boys tank. Wentworth on the left, Sushi (CT) in middle, and Money (VT at right end. Wentworth was in his own tank, but it's easier to clean the 10 gallon, rather than the 10 gallon and another 5 gallon.


----------



## MistersMom

MoneyFish said:


> The boys tank. Wentworth on the left, Sushi (CT) in middle, and Money (VT at right end. Wentworth was in his own tank, but it's easier to clean the 10 gallon, rather than the 10 gallon and another 5 gallon.


 





























i just *LOVE* your tank!!!!! OMG!


----------



## Princess Penny

Okami said:


> Love your tank Princess Penny. Is that the Petco "bookshelf" Tank?


Yep! They are perfect for bettas, nice and long and shallow


----------



## Okami

Money Fish that tank is epic! Im usualy not a fan of colored gravel but thats so cool nice job! The three boys dont mind that?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

lots of lucky little bettas on this forum !


----------



## Narnian

Moneyfish, WOW that is just gorgeous! Each of the sections is so well done and I like the different colors and decor you chose for each. I agree, lucky bettas!


----------



## MoneyFish

Thank you! :-D My next tank will be very natural compared to this one. This one I wanted to have fun with! :lol: I'm usually not a colored gravel kind of person either, but I wanted a different 'theme' for each section. The boys don't seem to mind the tank at all, they are all spunky, happy and all over the place.


----------



## Micho

So this is where my SD boy lives, 2 gallon Fluval Spec with a Marimo moss ball and an amazon sword, along with some driftwood that has some hair algae tied onto it.










Not much change with my ten gallon, just new residence. Five ballon mollies and some pygmy cories~


----------



## Okami

impressive tanks you got a handsome boy there in that fluval


----------



## MistersMom

I like your* moss balls...*Micho


----------



## Myates

Narnian said:


>


Love the sleek look.. you know, you could put in a few shrimp in there if you were looking for something other then fish. They have such a small bioload, hardly anything. And you can get them in different sizes and colors. A few cherry shrimp would be cute. They would just love your moss balls as well. It's an idea if you wanted to try something.. if not, then it's still a nice decoration for your place!


----------



## Myates

MoneyFish said:


> The boys tank. Wentworth on the left, Sushi (CT) in middle, and Money (VT at right end. Wentworth was in his own tank, but it's easier to clean the 10 gallon, rather than the 10 gallon and another 5 gallon.


Mind if I ask where you got your "thinker" statue in the middle? I am loving it! Awesome tank!


----------



## Narnian

> Love the sleek look.. you know, you could put in a few shrimp in there if you were looking for something other then fish. They have such a small bioload, hardly anything. And you can get them in different sizes and colors. A few cherry shrimp would be cute. They would just love your moss balls as well. It's an idea if you wanted to try something.. if not, then it's still a nice decoration for your place!


Thank you for the suggestion and for your comments! Do shrimp need a heater? Also, I've heard they are MORE sensitive then fish to PH levels, chemicals, etc. I'm just so much of a noob with water conditions that I feel nervous putting anything in there.

Do you know of anything that would be easy and wouldn't require a heater? I've thought of a mystery snail, but I know those are pretty messy. I sort of have a fear of fires and heaters exploding, so am trying to stay coldwater.


----------



## MoneyFish

Myates said:


> Mind if I ask where you got your "thinker" statue in the middle? I am loving it! Awesome tank!



Thank you! I got him from Marden's (a discount store) for $1.99. :-D


----------



## Okami

I love the Motiff very feng shuie


----------



## BellasMomma

This is my female Betta Violet's new home. Let me know what u guys think of it!!


----------



## Okami

oh my thats a lot of space for that Lady! She is quite spoiled!


----------



## MistersMom

that is such a luck y lil fishy!!!!


----------



## BellasMomma

Well as u all probably know, she totally deserves to be spoiled!!!


----------



## Vanah

Narnian said:


> Thank you for the suggestion and for your comments! Do shrimp need a heater? Also, I've heard they are MORE sensitive then fish to PH levels, chemicals, etc. I'm just so much of a noob with water conditions that I feel nervous putting anything in there.
> 
> Do you know of anything that would be easy and wouldn't require a heater? I've thought of a mystery snail, but I know those are pretty messy. I sort of have a fear of fires and heaters exploding, so am trying to stay coldwater.


Outside of a goldfish which would eventually grow too big to stay in a 10G and snails, freshwater critters need heaters. It's a shame not to get a betta for such a beautiful tank, and the filter you chose is perfect for them. 

Depending on where you live you could probably get away with a very low wattage heater. A 50 watt heater can easily heat ten gallons to the temperature you need, and a heater that small really presents no danger at all. Any heater you get now has a safety shutoff built in, but even if that should fail fire and/or exploding heaters is not really a risk. 
As far as water conditions, if it's filtered and you add a water conditioner/dechlorinator it should be fine for a betta. They're not fussy about pH and such.


----------



## Micho

Okami said:


> impressive tanks you got a handsome boy there in that fluval


Haha yeah, he's pretty handsome. My Big Al's sell some beautiful Bettas, but they're pricey.


MistersMom said:


> I like your* moss balls...*Micho


Haha I like them too, although the smaller one in the Fluval Spec isn't doing so well might have to pull him out and let him live on his own for awhile until he perks up.


----------



## BettaMiah

So excited for my new tanks! Anyone wanna loan me 7$ please???? Lol they are 14$ and I have 7 so far.


----------



## Narnian

> Outside of a goldfish which would eventually grow too big to stay in a 10G and snails, freshwater critters need heaters. It's a shame not to get a betta for such a beautiful tank, and the filter you chose is perfect for them.
> 
> Depending on where you live you could probably get away with a very low wattage heater. A 50 watt heater can easily heat ten gallons to the temperature you need, and a heater that small really presents no danger at all. Any heater you get now has a safety shutoff built in, but even if that should fail fire and/or exploding heaters is not really a risk.
> As far as water conditions, if it's filtered and you add a water conditioner/dechlorinator it should be fine for a betta. They're not fussy about pH and such.


Appreciate your help and reply. I'll stop hijacking this thread with my questions now.  Thanks again everyone and keep posting those beautiful tanks!


----------



## Nubster

Here is a Betta tank...he seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## ollief9

wow!


----------



## MMAsac

huge tank, for such a little beast!


----------



## Nubster

haha...yeah...he's not alone in there but he does get kinda lost. I am thinking about maybe setting up a 20T for him and then getting a sorority for the 75g.


----------



## Narnian

Wow your tank is the bomb!  And I'm in love with your betta too! He's so beautiful!


----------



## Myates

Nubster said:


> haha...yeah...he's not alone in there but he does get kinda lost. I am thinking about maybe setting up a 20T for him and then getting a sorority for the 75g.


A 20 tall? He would do better in a 20 long. They don't tend to swim depths, but rather lengths.


----------



## Nubster

YEah...I have a tall...not a long...and I don't really want to buy another tank right now. I don't figure he'll mind the height. If he complains about it too much I'll stick him back in his jar.


----------



## betta89

wow i love your tank its so pretty


----------



## aleph

I'll take a picture of my tank later. I have two betta males in a tank split by mesh. All that they do is swim back and forth flaring at each other. Is this normal for now?


----------



## bettafish15

My renovated 14g, I've got a thread for the others:


----------



## Narnian

Ok, that pink lily flower TOTALLY makes the whole tank! Love the punch of color....gorgeous!


----------



## Aluyasha

I agree, the pink flower really makes it look more like a painting rather than a tank.


----------



## Myates

aleph said:


> I'll take a picture of my tank later. I have two betta males in a tank split by mesh. All that they do is swim back and forth flaring at each other. Is this normal for now?


If they are new to the tank, then yeah it's normal.. they will settle down after a week or two usually. 

@bettafish15: Definitely a beautiful tank! Can I move in there? =P


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My mostly blind unamed betta's new home. Anyone have any name ideas for him? I feel bad I have had him for awhile but can't think of a name for the little guy.


----------



## betaguy

Juniber?


----------



## Bombalurina

@Bettafish15, that's gorgeous! 

@LittleBittyFish, I'd name him after a blind person, like Oedipus, after the Greek legend, or Louis, after Louis Braille, the inventer of Braille, or Claude, after Monet the painter.


----------



## Litlover11

I like Bombalurina's idea. What about Homer? He was a blind poet. You could also name him Diamond, since he actually has diamond like coloring and has "diamond eyes". He is a very beautiful fish.


----------



## Aluyasha

I know this is not a Betta tank. But I finally finished it so I wanted to show it to everyone. 
My Platy tank:


----------



## Vanah

I like it! A good mix of cute and classy. And heck I don't think anyone will care that it's not for betta, a lot of us have a few non-anabantoid fish friends. :3


----------



## RavenofLight

This is my 5gal that is home to Ivan my SD boy and his snail buddy Slowpoke. I just finished planting it on Thursday and so far so good, nothing looks like it wants to die on me...yet :shock:. But let me know what you think!


----------



## Bombalurina

Planted tanks FTW is what I think.


----------



## ollief9

Beautiful Platy tank!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Bombalurina said:


> @Bettafish15, that's gorgeous!
> 
> @LittleBittyFish, I'd name him after a blind person, like Oedipus, after the Greek legend, or Louis, after Louis Braille, the inventer of Braille, or Claude, after Monet the painter.


I love the idea of naming him after someone who is blind..I like Louis. 



Litlover11 said:


> I like Bombalurina's idea. What about Homer? He was a blind poet. You could also name him Diamond, since he actually has diamond like coloring and has "diamond eyes". He is a very beautiful fish.


Oh, I like Diamond! I never thought to name him that. Now I am inbetween louis or diamond.:lol: 



RavenofLight said:


> This is my 5gal that is home to Ivan my SD boy and his snail buddy Slowpoke. I just finished planting it on Thursday and so far so good, nothing looks like it wants to die on me...yet :shock:. But let me know what you think!


 Your fish and your tank are really nice looking!


----------



## Sweeda88

I added some glass candle holders to Blush and Tinkerbell's tank.


----------



## aurasoulful

*Ten gallon*

Here's my ten gallon NPT project I've been working on for a few months. Sorry for the glare and blurry quality.


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, that 10 gallon is LUSH. It's so pretty, I can hardly stand it. *Steals*


----------



## aurasoulful

Thanks, I was surprised it got so fluffy. XD It's my first NPT ever. I will make my 5 gallon and my 2.5 gallon one as well


----------



## Zappity

I've been lurking on here since yesterday, and just wanted to say, BEAUTIFUL tanks, everyone! I'm on page 100 and something, there's so many! I have one male betta, Mr. Bubbles, who I got in August  He's a Veil Tail and is a pale orange with deeper orange fins. He has a couple pink and blue stripes in his fins and the tip of his tail is white, that looks blue in the light  He lives in a 1 gallon bowl, which seems to be the only place he's liked so far. I put him in a five gallon tank, with a filter/heater, and he got blown by the filter so much I had to take him out before he had a heart attack.  I tried it without the filter, and he just seemed sad and lost. So I put him back in his 1 gallon bowl with a large anubia and he has been very happy since. At night, or whenever he's tired, he sleeps on one of the leaves! It's the cutest thing I think I've ever seen. Tonight(hopefully) I'm going to get another tank for beside my bed, where I'll either put Mr. Bubbles, or get another betta. (leaning more towards the second option, here comes betta addiction! lol)


----------



## dlite

I have always wanted a betta fish so today I made the jump and bought a really nice blue/red betta, he now shares the 29g tank with a baby feeder gold fish. I only have a crappy webcam so I still haven't been able to get good pictures of him yet, he keeps hiding behind the filter intake:-( but I was able to take some blurry pictures of my tank though.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

That is a beautiful tank! You may want to consider getting the betta his own tank though. Bettas and goldfish have diffrent water temperature needs. Bettas like warm water around 78-80 degrees and goldfish like colder water.


----------



## Sweeda88

The tank is nice, but Goldfish and Bettas are not compatible tank mates. I'd get the Betta his own tank with a heater asap. Goldfish are cold water fish and Bettas need 78-80*.
LOL. Guess Littlebittyfish and I had the same thought. xD


----------



## BettaMiah

dlite- Sorry to infrorm you, but your tank is overstocked and stocked badly. 

A feeder Goldfish will need 55 gallons full grown, not to mention they are Colwateter and Bettas are Tropical. Please remove the Goldfish and get him a proper home with double filtration and you can get some tankmates for your Betta.


EDIT- No, don't get the Betta his own tank. Get the GOLDFISH his own tank. That 29 isn't suitable for him.


----------



## dlite

Well the water temperature has always been set at 80F even before I got the betta, I guess I will have to re-home the feeder fish(darn). He just keeps flaring at his own reflection caused by my black background, he has been at it all day:-? Thanks for the compliments


----------



## BettaMiah

Good for you. I know it will be hard to let him go. Be sure to look for someone who wants to put him in a pond. I mean, they can be in Tanks, but I would much rather trust someone who wants him in a pond rather than even a 300 gallon!


----------



## Sweeda88

Sorry that you'll have to rehome your Goldfish, but it's for the best! If you intend to get tankmates for your Betta, be sure to check out the Betta Fish Compatibility section of the forum. =)


----------



## BettaMiah

You could do awesome things with the 29g!

Oh, and 80 degrees is WAYYYY to high for a Goldie. Not good!


----------



## PiscisAmor

This is the corner of my sorority










I'll get a better pic later


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

These are my two fishes tanks. ^^

Neji's









Itachi's









And my live plants that I have in QT the names of the marimo balls are Midori and Koke and i have some water wisteria in there too


----------



## ksage505

GrellxUndertaker said:


> These are my two fishes tanks. ^^
> 
> Neji's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my live plants that I have in QT the names of the marimo balls are Midori and Koke and i have some water wisteria in there too


Great tanks! I have the same tank as Neji's and Itachi's. I love how you decorated yours. Its so narrow its pretty hard to use anything other than plants in it!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

^ Thanks, the treasure chest bearly fits in there...If it was say half an inch bigger in width It wouldn't fit.


----------



## Gen2387

*New tank is finished yay!!!!*

I'm bringing my new little fishy friend home in 2 days and I'll post other pics of him in his new homw later. But for now here is my tank. 5gal, Marina Whisper Filter S10, little heater in the left corner, big skull to hide (i'm a dino geek, I couldn't resist) and a couple of fake plants. I'm thinking of byuing only silk plants and take out the plastic ones. They don't feel too sharp but you never know. I've added semi-precious rocks at the bottom, I've had them for a LONG time and couldn't figure out what to do with them. What do you think?:-D


----------



## Aluyasha

Gen2387 said:


> I'm bringing my new little fishy friend home in 2 days and I'll post other pics of him in his new homw later. But for now here is my tank. 5gal, Marina Whisper Filter S10, little heater in the left corner, big skull to hide (i'm a dino geek, I couldn't resist) and a couple of fake plants. I'm thinking of byuing only silk plants and take out the plastic ones. They don't feel too sharp but you never know. I've added semi-precious rocks at the bottom, I've had them for a LONG time and couldn't figure out what to do with them. What do you think?:-D


 Beautiful tank!
Where did you get the T.Rex skull? All I have found is a Croc skull and a Ticeratops skull.


----------



## Gen2387

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful tank!
> Where did you get the T.Rex skull? All I have found is a Croc skull and a Ticeratops skull.


I got it at Wal-Mart. I've realised that while Wal-Mart isn't specialized in pets, they have WAY BETTER tank decorations than some of the LFS I've been to.


----------



## RobotFrog

This is the first divided tank I've put together, I'm very excited about getting it cycled and moving 2 boys in there! I also have another 10g and a 20g to divide for the rest of them. 2g critter keepers are a pain in the butt.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

RobotFrog said:


> This is the first divided tank I've put together, I'm very excited about getting it cycled and moving 2 boys in there! I also have another 10g and a 20g to divide for the rest of them. 2g critter keepers are a pain in the butt.


 Really nice tank! I agree having more than a few 2 gallon critter keepers can be a pain during water change day...I have a few of my guys in 3 gallon critter keepers until I can get a stand build for my 20 gallon..I like to keep the critter keepers around just incase I need them though..They make nice quarantine tanks when one of the guys get sick.


----------



## RobotFrog

Thank you  and yea I always keep the critter keepers for QT or uh...impulse betta buying <.<;;


----------



## TielBird101

PiscisAmor said:


> This is the corner of my sorority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a better pic later



WOW! That's so cool! Did you put your breyer horse IN the water?!!  I want to make my tank western themed but I'm not sure how to go about doing it.  Any suggestions? I'd like to have a western store front or something X]


----------



## ThePearlFish

PiscisAmor said:


> This is the corner of my sorority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a better pic later



woah! i love this idea too! I'd like to know what kinda horses those are too? 

you might start a trend


----------



## Okami

are those Bryer Stable Mate horses?


----------



## Bombalurina

It looks really cool - it makes it seem as though the bettas are birds.


----------



## FishyFish9726

Profile pic!


----------



## Gen2387

*My tank and NEW BETTA!!!!*

So years ago when I had a Betta, his name was Captain Destroy because he had a bad temper when i'd put a little mirror in front of him. Anyway he passed a couple of years ago and now I got a new Betta yesterday and thought I'd stay on theme with the name so here is ADMIRAL APOCALYPSE! His tank had been ready for a couple of days and now he seems so happy to be in a big tank for once and not in one of those little tiny bowls they have them in at the petshop. He zooms around all day and even made a tiny bubble nest. FIRST DAY! I'm so happy! He loves his yellow plant in the back, he's always zooming in and out of it.

He's a CT but I'm not sure what you call the color. His tail is red and turquoise/green and his body his pale pink...


----------



## mjoy79

Awesome tank and fishie! I love CT's so pretty


----------



## Princess Penny

Emo got sand, yay!









Ammo's tank also changed a bit. Took out the anacharis and added some swords, have started dosing Excel so hopefully things start filling out soon!


----------



## Okami

Princess I love your Tanks!!!! How many gallons is the long black planted one?


----------



## Princess Penny

6.6
http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...etco Bookshelf Freshwater Fish Aquarium-14978


----------



## Okami

really? I like it. If i had the space ide buy one. Maybe when I get my own place. Its a nice small tank with a long foot print thats cool


----------



## Princess Penny

I love it, perfect for bettas and it's really not that big at all


----------



## Okami

Indeed! If i didnt already have my Eclips 3 for my betta ide get one of those! Lots of swimming room it looks like!


----------



## dlite

I love your tanks princess penny, awesome work:thumbsup:


----------



## Princess Penny

Thank you!


----------



## PiscisAmor

ThePearlFish said:


> woah! i love this idea too! I'd like to know what kinda horses those are too?
> 
> you might start a trend


They are Breyer Stablemates, sanitized really well. They look super cool! The rest of my tank decor I got from the glassware section of Goodwill


----------



## ThePearlFish

PiscisAmor said:


> They are Breyer Stablemates, sanitized really well. They look super cool! The rest of my tank decor I got from the glassware section of Goodwill


Nice! A good way to save money 

Not to hijack the thread further, but how do sanitize things like that? At one point I wanted to put a Small plastic Carousel Horse ornament that looked like crystal in a winter theme tank, but I didn't cus I didn't know how to sanitize it.


----------



## emeraldsky

My 2 tanks c:

Gaston has his own and the other is my 40g breeder I divided ^^


----------



## lillylark

My two tanks


----------



## PiscisAmor

ThePearlFish said:


> Nice! A good way to save money
> 
> Not to hijack the thread further, but how do sanitize things like that? At one point I wanted to put a Small plastic Carousel Horse ornament that looked like crystal in a winter theme tank, but I didn't cus I didn't know how to sanitize it.


If it will survive boiling, boil it. If not, just use as hot water as will come out of your faucet and rinse it REALLLLY well. I wouldn't recommend using any kind of soap. You should do this to ANYTHING you put in your tank that isn't alive, including decorations and gravel, and the tank itself


----------



## PiscisAmor

I promised a better picture of my sorority!!!










And the whole fishy corner...










Yes... the water is very brown. I was worried about the health of Dido and Aliquis so I put some tea in their tanks. They have both made excellent recoveries! I just haven't cleaned out the tea yet...


----------



## cjayBetta

Windu's new Home











Coco's home












Got the Lego Idea from someone here and thought it was Awesome... So i Stole it! lol


----------



## Okami

Wow i didnt know you could use legos! thats so cool!


----------



## copperarabian

The divided tank
it really needs decorating O.O 









The sorority tank
Snails kinda suck as Algae eaters lol Also my lily-pad Bulb/plant is doing amazing, it's also way bigger then I thought it was going to be, the big leaves are like 6" long. I love it though XD There's one leaf about to open up to the surface and become a actual lily-pad 










The mini bow
I really love this aquarium, I also have two little shrimp in there, I might move them to the sorority tank though.


----------



## cjayBetta

Okami said:


> Wow i didnt know you could use legos! thats so cool!


I know right!


----------



## 1983SS454

Here is my sorority tank, much more grown than this now. This was the 1st day of planting. 5 girls in a 10 gallon, there was 2 ghost shrimp but one crawled into the fluted and commuted suicide, the other I only found a piece of, I think he was a Betta snack lol








Here is my half-moon boy Gronk in his new 5 gallon hex that will be heavily planted. He was in a 1 gallon mini bow. Right before I moved him he decided to tail bite, i think he has stopped, now time to heal
















That's his little Cobana mansion right there, was mad when I didn't put it in this tank. So moved it over.

Lastly this is my Fluval Flora NPT, I just recently added this crowntail to it, and he has taken my glowlight tetras as live in snacks, so idk if I might try exchanging him for a less aggressive fish
































Can anyone help me identify his coloring? I've never really seen one like him. My HM and crowntail are both Petco scores


----------



## Okami

that fluval is impressive!


----------



## Kiaooh

I have my first real tank set up. n__n It's a pretty big jump from the 0.8 gallon I was housing three bettas in last month. The pictures are webcam quality, olol, so I apologize for that.

Taaaaaank. :3









Difi's side~









Cat is in the middle.









And Carlyle on the left. \o/









Excuse the glare and the blurries. Yay, I have happy fish.


----------



## gwenny

@1983SS454 - Gronk is beautiful!

And I redid my tank (again!) but I think this will be the end lol

I got some ghost shrimp and flame moss so they had a place to cling to/hide. I even dug a mini ditch underneath the driftwood so they could hide from my betta there as well.


----------



## 1983SS454

gwenny said:


> @1983SS454 - Gronk is beautiful!
> 
> And I redid my tank (again!) but I think this will be the end lol
> 
> I got some ghost shrimp and flame moss so they had a place to cling to/hide. I even dug a mini ditch underneath the driftwood so they could hide from my betta there as well.


Thanks, i can't take credit for him. My girlfriend found him and bought him as a present. After looking on alot if sites online, books, and even aquabid I haven't seen another blue HM with an orange tail. Plus his personality is great, he just wants your attention. If you stick your head over the tank, and talk to him he'll come up to just below the surface and blow you bubbles. Still no bubble nests thou! Lol


----------



## darevrin43

Have not posted my tank since i first got my betta tanks which was a while ago. 
Here are both of my tanks that i have had for almost a year now, always redecorate when I clean them but finally decided to go with new rocks this time though to change it up.









he is in there somewhere








Here is a pic to actually prove he is here








And the other tank with new rocks also


----------



## MistersMom

LOVE these tanks...


----------



## MistersMom

*Awesome.....*

i love how this tanks color matching your chair in the background btw... lol.


----------



## mjoy79

/\ LOL. Me too!


----------



## MistersMom




----------



## BettaMiah

*Sigh* I'm being to lazy to. Lol. 

I'm keeping them all to myself to admire. 

Isn't watching healthy, happy fish realxing? I'd rather watch them over Tv.


----------



## Gen2387

darevrin43 said:


> he is in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a cool tank! So pretty. Love the little tent!


----------



## ThePearlFish

Gen2387 said:


> darevrin43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> he is in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a cool tank! So pretty. Love the little tent!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the above!^^
Click to expand...


----------



## BettaMiah

I failed to spot him.


----------



## Litlover11

Beautiful tank, I love the yellow and orange plants!


----------



## darevrin43

BettaMiah said:


> I failed to spot him.


haha yea i could not find him in either, prob behind the filter at time. Had to put a pic of just him to prove he was there.

lol and didnt even notice i matched our chair until you said that, i was just trying to put vibrant colors to go with the new rocks ha guess i secretly got my inspiration from something in the room and didnt even know it.

Thanks yall, i always try to come up with new themes every time i clean the tank, i got so many plants and objects now its a pretty wide range of themes i can come up with now.


----------



## Ranks

New office tank with driftwood!


----------



## aurasoulful

Everybody's tanks look so awesome! I added more plants to my ten gallon that I'd thought I'd follow up on.


----------



## undergunfire

We took down our 37 gallon a few months ago and with the new additions, it was time to put it back up again! We decided to divide the 37 gallon instead of having a bunch of 10 gallons or 20L gallons around the house. So, each betta has about 9.25 gallons.



My new OHMP male, Cafe Racer's, section. We still need to add a tall plant to the back of his section...but for now, he has a mini TV displaying "The Office" :lol:.












Lola's (the guppy) section. Now, if my CT male (Vespa) makes it (we think he has Dropsy)...then he will join Lola again. Currently Vespa is in a 2.5 gallon hospital tank, so we can monitor him closely. Vespa is super friendly - Lola and him lived together in a tropical community before we took it down. He if doesn't make it...then I am not sure what will happen...maybe Lola will get a few more guppy friends? There is also an albino cory in there (left from our community take-down), but he is going to go live with a friend who has other cories.












Ghost Rider's section. He enjoys the lower lighting, so that is why he is on the end .











And finally we have the female betta section. I picked up Cafe Racer from a local breeder and he decided I needed to take 4 females, too . Well, I've decided I'd like to keep one of the females and I will be giving the other 3 to a friend who wants a sorority. The girls were from the same spawn and have never been separated and get along really well.












The whole tank....












Once my friend takes the 3 females and the cory, then I will probably switch Lola (the guppy) into the female section (not with the female betta) because that is where the filter flows into...and Lola loves the current.


----------



## MistersMom

dawe :3 how cuuute...


----------



## Pitluvs

I finally got around to dividing the 10g the other day, shot up to the store and picked up whatever I could find . Finally! Have one more 10g to divide for Nixon, Twitch and Freddy. Here's Ben, Spidey and Hughie's 10g

And a Video of the tank 
http://www.facebook.com/v/10150423918143200


----------



## PitGurl

Here are my two 2.5 gallons that I remodeled for my 2 new HMPK boys(photos in pic forum). The skull tank is "no name" and the other is for "baloo". They both are heated and filtered.


----------



## nel3

i finally found some 7 plastic canvas locally. i have all the items i need to divide my 5g and finally get working on it. what is the best way to quarantine/introduce my VT and copper DT before dropping them in the tank?


----------



## Okami

Those divided tanks look cool I want to make one myself and have 3 males


----------



## Rain Drop

Cute underwater river!!! clever too c:


----------



## Pitluvs

nel3 said:


> i finally found some 7 plastic canvas locally. i have all the items i need to divide my 5g and finally get working on it. what is the best way to quarantine/introduce my VT and copper DT before dropping them in the tank?



Depending on how long you have had both, a proper 2 weeks apart would be best before putting them in the same tank  What I do it set the tank up, fill like I am doing a 100% water change on their old tanks, let them float in their cups to make sure it's the same temp (for about 15mins) and then put them in their space of the tank. I don't get them used to the water chemistry because it's the same as it's always been, just clean.



Okami said:


> Those divided tanks look cool I want to make one myself and have 3 males


Honestly, for my 6 boys I'll go from 6 filters and 6 heaters to, 4 filters and 2 heaters. The boys are loving their divided tank!


----------



## nel3

Pitluvs said:


> Depending on how long you have had both, a proper 2 weeks apart would be best before putting them in the same tank  What I do it set the tank up, fill like I am doing a 100% water change on their old tanks, let them float in their cups to make sure it's the same temp (for about 15mins) and then put them in their space of the tank. I don't get them used to the water chemistry because it's the same as it's always been, just clean.


thank you very much Pitluvs. the VT is a bit more agressive but he even bit his tail in the 2.5g, the DT is shyier and has no serious biting issues in the 2.5g. how much tail damage is acceptable for them to get used to the divided 5gal? atm the VT is a special case where he seems to like the .5g, i will still try him out in the 5gal bc .5g is a bit annoying to keep a betta in .5g.

regarding the DIY divider supplies do other stores keep the plastic binders than staples? the one nearby (Bureau en Gros) has only the binders with report sheets. i got them anyway for $6.50.


----------



## TielBird101

Here's a new pic of mine. I'm still remodeling it though.


----------



## ArcticRain

TielBird101 said:


> Here's a new pic of mine. I'm still remodeling it though.


Nice Tank! What size critter keeper are you using? Also, what kind of light are you using?


----------



## MistersMom

LOVE you tanks TirlBird101


----------



## pyro fiend

is that a half gallon kritter keeper? also hope ur using the energy efficiant bulbs incedenent or how ev its spelled MELT the plastic. i had mine like 5in away n the like 30watt inc. started melting and deforming it  just a heads up ^.^


----------



## Bombalurina

Finally, I can post mine! 
They are, in order, my 5 gallon, once home to my purple veiltail Apollo; my 16 gallon sorority; and my panda cories in the sorority. Sorry about the flash.


----------



## aurasoulful

Oh wow Bomba, these are beautiful tanks


----------



## danifacetastic

I just redid my entire tank and thought I'd share the results


----------



## Neil D

Just thought I would post an update on my iTank 10G....


EDIT: *WTH?? Why is it upside down?? Oh well...XD


----------



## Okami

Bobalurina your sority tank is awesome!


----------



## Bombalurina

aurasoulful said:


> Oh wow Bomba, these are beautiful tanks





Okami said:


> Bobalurina your sority tank is awesome!


Thanks guys. :-D The fish seem to like them, so I'm happy.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Neil D said:


> Just thought I would post an update on my iTank 10G....
> 
> 
> EDIT: *WTH?? Why is it upside down?? Oh well...XD


 itank has a new anti gravity app.


----------



## emeraldsky

Littlebittyfish said:


> itank has a new anti gravity app.




I lol'd


----------



## LionCalie

Here is the tank Brutus resides in. It's a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Neil D

@littlebitty fish

COOL!!!! haha


----------



## Sweeda88

LionCalie said:


> Here is the tank Brutus resides in. It's a 5.5 gallon.


That is a truly gorgeous tank! I love it. Your Betta is beautiful, too.


----------



## TielBird101

ArcticRain said:


> Nice Tank! What size critter keeper are you using? Also, what kind of light are you using?


It's the 3 gallon medium sized one. 



MistersMom said:


> LOVE you tanks TirlBird101


Thanks! ^.^



pyro fiend said:


> is that a half gallon kritter keeper? also hope ur using the energy efficiant bulbs incedenent or how ev its spelled MELT the plastic. i had mine like 5in away n the like 30watt inc. started melting and deforming it  just a heads up ^.^


It's a 3 gallon. 
Yeppers! ^.^ It's fluorescent. But thanks anyway!


----------



## pyro fiend

ahh my bad looked like a hhalf  then again all the keepers look alike except the 2pint one and the one thats like 10g lmao

but n didnt want u harmin ur lil buddy lol im lucky i was in the room lmao or id come back to a melted mess =P didnt want you havin the same lol


----------



## TielBird101

LOL! Well, thanks for the warning anyway.  I REALLY want to upgrade to a 5.5 or 10 gallon.


----------



## pyro fiend

mines going into a devided 40breeder in a week or 2. hope to get its levels nicely soon so my 2 boys can go from 1/2-1g into there separate 20g's  bug space for a betta so i might devide it in 4 at first so i dont overwhelm them lol


----------



## emeraldsky

Divided 40 breeders are the best, i divided mine up into 6 sections c:


----------



## pyro fiend

i only have 2 males atm n fam wnt leme get anymore as of yet -.- not even a female ='[ *heartbreak* lol


----------



## MistersMom

do u have a step parent?


----------



## pyro fiend

ya i do momma , a stepdad he dont evn like that i have fish cause "fish are for fruitcakes...unless it eats meat.. then thats a manly fish.." lol i tryed to say but but but bettas can eat worms and masquito larva and exc exc.. he said there still gay.. lol


----------



## MistersMom

my ex-step dad was an as* my parents diorced in july tho... so yeah, im happy, no offense against guys but, i had 3 step bros, completely obnoxious, i miss them to peices tho, but not my step dad, he os 46 and dateing a 25 yr old...eeeeewy... lol.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

my beta's tank
and a picture of him as well


----------



## MistersMom

:'3 perty phishie


----------



## Okami

hehe love the sunken ship!


----------



## pyro fiend

he nip his own fin? oor did an accedent/over agressiv mate get him?


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

I bought him like that.
I'm guessing that he probably bit at it because of the tiny cup he was in when I bought him


----------



## pyro fiend

well if you bought him that way id say it must have been bitten by a brother or sister because i cannot forsee him bending that far


----------



## Trobar

My work in progress NPT


----------



## PiscisAmor

My new divided tank! Dido needed to be separated from the sorority cuz she was getting eaten, but all I had was a 5.5 laying around. I felt like it was a waste of my limited table space, so when I went to buy the filter and saw Caeruleus and his big eyes staring at me from his cup.... we all know what happened next! He's on the left, she's on the right. You can see a black blob near the divider that is her, and he's behind the purple plant


----------



## Aluyasha

Why is the Coke glass in there? Is it to prevent your Betta from getting stuck to the intake?


----------



## bahamut285

MistersMom said:


> my ex-step dad was an as* my parents diorced in july tho... so yeah, im happy, no offense against guys but, i had 3 step bros, completely obnoxious, i miss them to peices tho, but not my step dad, he os 46 and dateing a 25 yr old...eeeeewy... lol.


Your mum is 25? O_O that's kind of creepy


----------



## LittleBettas

My NEW 2.5 gallon tank (currently housing Washout) 















Oher 2.5 Gallon Tank (in the picture, Tihs, she has since passed away, Im moving Beowulf into later) needs more plants  (I have to go pick them up, lol)


----------



## nel3

i got the items i need for a DIY divider. i had to get a report package that had 6 plastic binders (for the divider). can i use the floppy clear plastic sheets to make a jumping barrier above the top of the tank? the plastic mesh will go to the top of the tank but id like to extend a bit more above the tank -> the floppy plastic sheet.


----------



## TielBird101

LittleBettas said:


> My NEW 2.5 gallon tank (currently housing Washout)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oher 2.5 Gallon Tank (in the picture, Tihs, she has since passed away, Im moving Beowulf into later) needs more plants  (I have to go pick them up, lol)



ooooohhh! Pretty! I LOVE that first one! ^.^

Where'd you get those sticks for the second one? I LOVE em!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Bad quality for the second pic, since my camera broke and I used an ipod. -.- BUT this is a before, and the after-but-not-complete tank of my sorority consisting of 4 sibling girls. Hopefully they color up :roll:


----------



## LittleBettas

TielBird101 said:


> ooooohhh! Pretty! I LOVE that first one! ^.^
> 
> Where'd you get those sticks for the second one? I LOVE em!!!


 
I know 
I loved the log so much I went and got another <3 it just works with everything and the bettas LOVE it!

The sticks are actually oak branches, I boiled them for like 30 minutes?
They worked great, you have to check on them at least once a week to make sure the are not beaking down to much, also hav to make sure no pesticides!

I stole the idea from another site lol, so I cant take credit.... suppocidly you can put them inthe dishwasher (no soap) and it works as well

boiling was a MESS.... branches get HOT

After boiling a SCRUBBED them down with a piece of wool steel then boiled them for another 20 so mins


----------



## pyro fiend

@little i do that for my snake. didnt know itd work well for aquariums :O i got woods behind my house so it looks like i know where IM goin lmao ik mines pesticide free its private property and no1 has been down there but me in the 10yrs wev lived here.. nor the 5 yrs it took them to sell us the house.. lol looks like iv lucked out im goin in the woods in the AM XD *sets asside a machette and a batery powered saw* WOOT A HUNTING I WILL GO LMAO


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I have been meaning to do this for a month or so...well...I finally got around to it this morning..I am pretty excited about it..haha...

I'll do a before and after... :>

Before:









My stem plants were looking a bit "twiggy" so I chopped most of them down alot in hopes that they will "bush" a little more...So everything has a little growing in to do now. I added the trimmings into my other 10 gallon.


After:









Still a little foggy..I had to take everything out to do this.


----------



## LittleBettas

pyro fiend said:


> @little i do that for my snake. didnt know itd work well for aquariums :O i got woods behind my house so it looks like i know where IM goin lmao ik mines pesticide free its private property and no1 has been down there but me in the 10yrs wev lived here.. nor the 5 yrs it took them to sell us the house.. lol looks like iv lucked out im goin in the woods in the AM XD *sets asside a machette and a batery powered saw* WOOT A HUNTING I WILL GO LMAO


Lmao (wood a hunting)

I do the same thing for my box turtle... 
I love the natural look (Im just getting into live aquarium plants) so I wanted to find something that would LOOK natural... and its reccomended you use only oak (or maple? I think) I went with oak since I use oak leaves (and the branches did release small bits of tannis) the only problem I had wa no machette (lucky) so I had to stick with branches I could snap off


----------



## LittleBettas

Do you have a sorority in there LitteBittyFishy?

LOVE the tank... before AND after  (and the sand!)


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Thankyou! I have 1 male betta and 2 peppered corydoras in there right now. My bettas at the top left in the first photo and the topright in the second.
I have a ghost shrimp in there too.


----------



## LittleBettas

WOW, what a lucky guy!!!! I didnt even see him!


----------



## pyro fiend

LittleBettas said:


> Lmao (wood a hunting)
> 
> I do the same thing for my box turtle...
> I love the natural look (Im just getting into live aquarium plants) so I wanted to find something that would LOOK natural... and its reccomended you use only oak (or maple? I think) I went with oak since I use oak leaves (and the branches did release small bits of tannis) the only problem I had wa no machette (lucky) so I had to stick with branches I could snap off



lol my woods dont have twigs realy unles syou climb trees the woods behind my house are all normal white or red oak  and like a single evergreen[pine] tree but thats not the kinda wood i wanted ^.^ so ill prob have to run out there with a batery saw or maby a sawzaw to get anything lol


----------



## TielBird101

LittleBettas said:


> I know
> I loved the log so much I went and got another <3 it just works with everything and the bettas LOVE it!
> 
> The sticks are actually oak branches, I boiled them for like 30 minutes?
> They worked great, you have to check on them at least once a week to make sure the are not beaking down to much, also hav to make sure no pesticides!
> 
> I stole the idea from another site lol, so I cant take credit.... suppocidly you can put them inthe dishwasher (no soap) and it works as well
> 
> boiling was a MESS.... branches get HOT
> 
> After boiling a SCRUBBED them down with a piece of wool steel then boiled them for another 20 so mins


Cool! Thanks! ^.^ XD I do the same thing for my Cockatiel. X3 She loves shredding them.


----------



## ryansmith83

I love seeing everyone's betta setup. I'm normally into the more natural-looking settings (sand, rocks, driftwood, plants) and have all my cichlid tanks set up this way, but I have to admit that the SpongeBob decorations are really cute. I don't have any caves for my tank yet so I may have to steal some of your ideas and get the SpongeBob caves.


----------



## Myates

TielBird101 said:


> It's the 3 gallon medium sized one.


I should of responded when I saw the thread about the sizes of the keepers.. someone posted the wrong gallons for each size. The mediums are actually 1.75gals. I can clarify if you give me the dimensions, but if it's 11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H, then hate to burst your bubble and say that, it's the 1.75g one. 
It looks to me that it's that size, comparing your fish to the size of it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

The fog is gone haha.


----------



## BettaMiah

Here they are! I also did my Goldie tank, because it really is my pride and joy. Except for the fact that it is horribly stocked.


----------



## LittleBettas

Myates said:


> I should of responded when I saw the thread about the sizes of the keepers.. someone posted the wrong gallons for each size. The mediums are actually 1.75gals. I can clarify if you give me the dimensions, but if it's 11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H, then hate to burst your bubble and say that, it's the 1.75g one.
> It looks to me that it's that size, comparing your fish to the size of it.


 
I have a medium and its a 3 gallon... but it is a different brand (trust me, its 3 gallons.... that or I have 2 gallons floatin in mid-air)


----------



## LittleBettas

littlebittyfish said:


> the fog is gone haha.


 
i love it!!!!!


----------



## BettaMiah

My tanks look awful in those pics...


----------



## ollief9

Your goldfish tank looks cool, I like the way the background makes it seem so much bigger..


----------



## TielBird101

BettaMiah said:


> My tanks look awful in those pics...


I think they're beautiful! ^.^


----------



## BettaMiah

Thanks! I also have a lone CoryCat in there who is convinced she is a Goldfish and a Pleco. And my Goldie actually is that big. He's grown a lot. Which is good. Means he isn't stunted. He's about 3" now opposed to the 1.5 I got him at.


----------



## noahk11

Here are pics of my 2.5:


----------



## noahk11

Littlebittyfish said:


> The fog is gone haha.


I am jealous of ur tank


----------



## Okami

I love the blue stone to make a river effect Neat!


----------



## SojuPrime

Here Is my Betta Home! It's new! Not as awesome as some others I've seen, but I'll get there!


----------



## Bellus Bellator

^ Starcraft=winner


----------



## Okami

Bellus Bellator said:


> ^ Starcraft=winner


 omg i just realized that lol! What race does your betta perfer to use?


----------



## missm83

made few changes to romeos tank


----------



## AnnaB

*Redesigned Tank*

I'm new to the forums but am very excited to share my little 3 gal Critter Keeper that I completely overhauled yesterday. My Crowntail, Red, has been enjoying it! I have a small 2-10 gal whisper filter in it that doesn't seem to bother him, but he can always hideout in his cave. I do normally have a lid on it, mainly to keep my cat, Mimi, from drinking out of it. :roll:

I loved everyone's tanks! You guys inspired me!


----------



## SojuPrime

Bellus Bellator said:


> ^ Starcraft=winner


Lol Yes!! XD <3 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SojuPrime

Okami said:


> omg i just realized that lol! What race does your betta perfer to use?


I used to be the honorable Protoss, but now I'm an infested Protoss! For the swarm


----------



## Bellus Bellator

I have finnaly gotten around to the final design for BB's 10g tank,all that's left to do now is wait for the plants to grow(Thanks go to OLF who gave me advice)
BB has two hidey holes,his drift wood cave and his chiclid breeding cave that I've suction capped onto the back of the tank and covered with java moss(came free with the java ferns!).I'm hoping that the amazon sword takes over the back of the tank to create a lovely labyrinth of leaves for him to patrol.The java ferns create a screen between the back and the front of the tank creating another hiding place and he just adores his red ozelot(cousin of the sword plant)

























^Poor BB is still recovering from fin rot.He's looking much better.


----------



## pyro fiend

wow rly nice. i personaly woulda burried the front plants a lil more to look more natural but wow  looks good


----------



## Bellus Bellator

Thanks man,there's not much sub straight so I can't really push it down any further but once the java moss grows a bit more I'll snip some off and disguise the pot with it.


----------



## TielBird101

AnnaB said:


> I'm new to the forums but am very excited to share my little 3 gal Critter Keeper that I completely overhauled yesterday. My Crowntail, Red, has been enjoying it! I have a small 2-10 gal whisper filter in it that doesn't seem to bother him, but he can always hideout in his cave. I do normally have a lid on it, mainly to keep my cat, Mimi, from drinking out of it. :roll:
> 
> I loved everyone's tanks! You guys inspired me!



WOW!  It looks awesome! Natural pebbles look a lot better.  I wanted them but our petsmart was out so I got white gravel instead. : Neat cave too! Where'd you get it?


----------



## missm83

AnnaB said:


> I'm new to the forums but am very excited to share my little 3 gal Critter Keeper that I completely overhauled yesterday. My Crowntail, Red, has been enjoying it! I have a small 2-10 gal whisper filter in it that doesn't seem to bother him, but he can always hideout in his cave. I do normally have a lid on it, mainly to keep my cat, Mimi, from drinking out of it. :roll:
> 
> I loved everyone's tanks! You guys inspired me!


i love your tank! do you have a cover for it?? my boy jumps ..so i needed to buy a tank with a lid


----------



## TielBird101

It looks beautiful! I love your plants too! ^.^


----------



## LilyK

Awesome tanks everyone! 
These are my current homes for my boys Rochambeau(left) and Casper(right). I had a 2.5g for Rochambeau but it had sprung a leak so I had to move him into his current 1.5g critter keeper and Casper is in my second critter keeper. These are actually their "transport tank" for when I come home from school, but since I lack proper tanks for both of these guys at the moment, it will have to do. Both have little heaters and I do water changes twice a week at least. 

my boys







Rochambeau







baby Casper


----------



## ArcticRain

LilyK said:


> Awesome tanks everyone!
> These are my current homes for my boys Rochambeau(left) and Casper(right). I had a 2.5g for Rochambeau but it had sprung a leak so I had to move him into his current 1.5g critter keeper and Casper is in my second critter keeper. These are actually their "transport tank" for when I come home from school, but since I lack proper tanks for both of these guys at the moment, it will have to do. Both have little heaters and I do water changes twice a week at least.


Great Tanks! I use critter keepers at transport tanks too. Rochambeau is gorgeous! Where did you get him? I love him!


----------



## LilyK

I found Rochambeau at Petsmart. He was labeled as a Dragonscale, but he only has a couple of dragon scales dotted around.


----------



## ArcticRain

Lucky! Theres not a Petsmart where I live, the closest one is three hours away. He is beautiful fish!


----------



## LilyK

Thank you!


----------



## TielBird101

OMGEESE! XD Me and my sisters LOVE watching Liberty's Kids. Adm. Rochambeau was one of our fav characters. X3


----------



## BettaMiah

I'll post piccies when I get the new sand and plants and such. 

I need to get pictures of my Budgie's cage. TalkBudgies is waiting..


----------



## PitGurl

My new sorority . 4 sisters from darkmoon(should be arriving today) + my CT Lacey will call this home.


----------



## LionCalie

Awesome tank!!


----------



## Okami

nice tank Pit! Love the theme!


----------



## BellaBetta88

Dinnertime for Rocky!


----------



## LionCalie

Love your tank, BellaBetta!


----------



## BellaBetta88

Thank you! It is small and relatively simple, but my betta is happy. Wish I had room for another!


----------



## Bombalurina

Gorgeous tanks, Pit and Bella!


----------



## TielBird101

PIT! Your tank is AWESOMENESS!! XD No, really, it looks great.


----------



## Gloria

"Reddy" in his newly set up tank. 20L.
It needs more plants i think, am getting some soon.


----------



## PitGurl

Thanks everyone. Still waiting for the 4 sisters, they better come today. Poor things have been in the mail since monday :-?.


----------



## elainevdw

Hello! We were just gifted a betta. He's in a 3-gallon Marineland Eclipse tank, and I got his heater in yesterday. (Please excuse the hard water deposits... I need to figure out how to clean those off.)










Decided today that the little pagoda is his dojo for practicing Siamese fighting. 

I was thinking about either planting a betta bulb or java moss in here for him, and just making sure to keep it trimmed down so it doesn't overgrow the tank. Is a 3-gallon too small for a fish and a live plant? The substrate and decorations take up about 0.5 gallons so it's effectively a 2.5 gallon tank. It looks like most of the planted tanks I'm seeing in this thread are 5+ gallons?

Also, ghost shrimp: Good idea/bad idea? Again, I worry about the bioload.


----------



## Sweeda88

Tanks are NEVER too small for live plants. Live plants have absolutely no bioload. They actually help keep the water pure.


----------



## mjoy79

Wow! Welcome to the forum. Great tank!
I would say you could safely have some live plants in there. Just a warning - betta bulbs chances at actually growing are somewhat slim - in my experience. Maybe some good lighting would help them 
I'm considering some ghost shrimp myself. Someone more experienced might be able to tell you if one would be good for a 3 gal. Great set up though. And pretty betta!


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Any good plant suggestions for a 1 gallon kritter keeper?


----------



## TielBird101

Peach's remodeled and planted 3 gallon. ^.^


----------



## ArcticRain

TielBird101- Your tanks always look so nice! (as does everyone's!) I was wondering, My tanks never look as good or as crystal clear or as neat while still being fun and creative. Is there any secret method you use (or anyone else uses) for decorating your tank? If that makes any since.


----------



## TielBird101

ArcticRain said:


> TielBird101- Your tanks always look so nice! (as does everyone's!) I was wondering, My tanks never look as good or as crystal clear or as neat while still being fun and creative. Is thers any secret method you use (or anyone else uses) for decorating your tank? If that makes any since.


Thank you! ^.^ I always take pics of the WHOLE tank after a water change. X3 Live plants I think make a HUGE difference. I've just started with them and they're REALLY neat. ^.^ 

Backgrounds help a lot. I have a wood designed scrapbook paper because I had been planning on making it western themed but I decided to wait. 

Putting your largest and tallest plants farther back and the shorter ones up front help too.  

I'm sure your tank looks lovely! ^.^


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you! I will have to try that! I plan on switching the light out in my tanks to make them look more natural. I will have to try putting the taller plants in the back and maybe getting a few marbles..... Thanks again and great tank!


----------



## TielBird101

ArcticRain said:


> Thank you! I will have to try that! I plan on switching the light out in my tanks to make them look more natural. I will have to try putting the taller plants in the back and maybe getting a few marbles..... Thanks again and great tank!


Your welcome. ^.^
Cat's eye marbles look REALLY cool underwater. 

Thank you! :-D


----------



## BellaBetta88

so today was water change day for Rocky....Instead of constantly having to rebury his amazon swords I decided to improvise and make them some pots out of jam jars. He seems to like it!

You guys dont think his 2.5 g is too crowded do you?


----------



## Sweeda88

It looks fine. Not too crowded, but I would worry about him getting down in those jars and not being able to get out.


----------



## TielBird101

BellaBetta88 said:


> so today was water change day for Rocky....Instead of constantly having to rebury his amazon swords I decided to improvise and make them some pots out of jam jars. He seems to like it!
> 
> You guys dont think his 2.5 g is too crowded do you?


I don't think so.  It looks awesome and there are tons of hiding places for him! ^.^ But yeah, like Sweeda said. 

BTW, I LOVE your plants!!!:lol:


----------



## BellaBetta88

Thanks! It may not look like it, but the jars are pretty roomy. I'll keep an eye on it. Compared to his size, they actually look like they could even be a nap spot without being dangerous, but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## BellaBetta88

Update: I just added some more pebbles to the jars. Less room for him to get stuck now


----------



## missm83

i think it look good! i have the same tank. i thought mine was to crowded for him too but as soon as i put him back with the new setup he made a bobblenest


----------



## BellaBetta88

Aw I wish I got a bubble nest! He always blows some around the edges but no nest 

Awesome tank


----------



## LionCalie

Taio got an upgrade from a 2.5 gallon to a three gallon. Not that big of a difference, but it gives me more decorating options to make his abode mentally enriching. :-D


----------



## Okami

My new betta in a temporary tank.


----------



## Sweeda88

@LionCalie VERY nice! I love it.
@Okami I have that same bridge! I love how you made a "river" under it!


----------



## nel3

my divided 5 gal is nearly ready. ive installed the dividers. i plan to get a anubias with purple underside leaves, anacharis and maybe some java moss. ive placed the dividers it a T formation. i have a second piece of crafting mesh making a jumping barrier right on top of the main divider. the completed tank is going through a hot water bath atm. would this work if its not cycled or how long would it be if i decide to cycle it? the filter (carbon, zeolite combo) that came with it has a pad that has zeolite to remove ammonia, i read that zeolite isnt really good for cycling.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Beautiful tanks everyone!

Here is my 10 gallon divided...I took out most of the gravel and put in some sand...









I will be making another coconut cave for Robin this weekend.


----------



## Bombalurina

That's gorgeous, LittleBittyFish - it looks so natural!

I'm thinking of rescaping my tanks during the summer. I don't know what I'd do with my big tank, but I want to declutter my 5 gallon a little and make it more Zen.


----------



## Silverfang

Well, I've got my new tank set up for now, until I can pick up a couple new plants and some new pieces for the filter. Eventually want to haul out the silk plants and use java moss as a "curtain" to help hide the divider. Will be adding the moss ball and little bridge to the side with my Champagne, he's being upgraded, totally. Have some wisteria I'm going to float for a bit, and try planting eventually (and hope it doesn't melt like it did last time).

Well, here she is!


----------



## Marvelous

Divided 5.5 gallon (hope these pics work)









My husband loves comic books so he voted for a comic book themed aquarium


















It's changed a little since these pics, but same general idea

ETA: I guess I'll have to try to figure this picture business out


----------



## nel3

heres my divided 5gal, not the best jod on the main divider but it holds well. ive removed the excess silicone with a razor and im going to put electric tape outside the tank to cover it.


----------



## elainevdw

Comic book themed?? What a tease, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Awe, I cant see the pictures either.

Tank looks nice nel3!


----------



## nel3

thank you LBF, Osiris is going into the tank tomorrow. thats the easy part, getting Nel inside and without going at his tail is another thing.


----------



## dragonfair

Here are my two new tanks. 5 gal, heated, no filter, no gravel.


----------



## emeraldsky

My 20g sorority tank, the girls are going in tomorrow when I can watch them c:


----------



## Okami

I have that same Dragon in my Discus tank! I love that it bubbles! lol


----------



## dlite




----------



## emeraldsky

Okami said:


> I have that same Dragon in my Discus tank! I love that it bubbles! lol


I don't have mine bubbling anymore since it broke XD
Mines just a pretty statue now lol


----------



## Silverfang

mines just a pretty statue too. My girls love to nap in the mouth


----------



## Okami

Im thinking of buying the larger long one that can stretch and weave through my plants. I need the bubbles in my amazon tank to keep the P.H balanced from the Co2 I use for the plants. Its cool when I hear the timer click and bubbles start coming out of his mouth!


----------



## Marvelous

I think I have these pictures figured out. Divided 5.5 gallon, one side is Bubbleworth the HM, and the other side is Puddlefin the CT.


----------



## cadi731

Ciel's new tank set up~ He's in the top right hand corner. The tank's a 5 gallon.









My new HM's bowl set up, with him in the corner. It's 2.5 gallons.


----------



## nel3

heres the current setup, im going to put Nelliel from the 1gal into the 2.5g (tomorrow) but he'll be put on another table for a few weeks until i can get Nel (0.5g) into the other half of the 5gal


----------



## Bombalurina

Hey Cadi, that bowl's really cute.  How're you heating it?


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is Maxwell's newly changed critter keeper. I removed the gravel, added some stuff, and used Christmas wrapping paper as a background.


----------



## cadi731

I'm going to buy a heater for him soon. Until then, I just used warm water and put him in front of my window so the sun could help a little. My room gets pretty hot without a fan on, so I'm not going to have that running until I find a heater for him. I'm not sure what will fit in the bowl though.


----------



## mjoy79

Finally have gotten all my tanks in the same room - my dining room now turned betta paradise 
On the left i have Justin (2.5G), Jin (3G), Jack and Sayid (divided 6.6G).
In the middle is Joey (2.5G), John Locke, Ross, Sawyer and Charlie (divided 20G)
On the right is Hurley (10G) and my sorority (10G)

Looks like I might still have room for a small table.


----------



## Litlover11

cadi731 said:


> I'm going to buy a heater for him soon. Until then, I just used warm water and put him in front of my window so the sun could help a little. My room gets pretty hot without a fan on, so I'm not going to have that running until I find a heater for him. I'm not sure what will fit in the bowl though.


I think petsmart sells an under gravel bowl heater that might work. I've never tried it, though, so I would look at reviews first to see how well it works.


----------



## cadi731

Does it have to go under just gravel, though? Would it work with sand? Ares has black sand in his bowl.


----------



## PewPewPew

Marvelous said:


> I think I have these pictures figured out. Divided 5.5 gallon, one side is Bubbleworth the HM, and the other side is Puddlefin the CT.


I would suggest turning off your bubbler for your plants. Those bubbles disrupting the surface release the (needed and naturally occurring) cO2 which your plants need and use to grow.

Also, for your anubias, pull it out of the gravel- the rhizome will rot and kill the plant while buried.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

here is Akemi in her home!


----------



## Sweeda88

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> here is Akemi in her home!


I'm not sure if it's the picture itself that makes it look that way, but the water looks VERY cloudy. If so, you really should do more water changes. That tank also doesn't look very big and the gravel is taking up a lot of space. If you can't upgrade, please at least remove the gravel. I know I sound critical, but I'm concerned about your fish.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

ok well i will remove some of the gravel, and its just the camera that makes it look cloudy XD


----------



## Littlebittyfish

mjoy79 said:


> Finally have gotten all my tanks in the same room - my dining room now turned betta paradise
> On the left i have Justin (2.5G), Jin (3G), Jack and Sayid (divided 6.6G).
> In the middle is Joey (2.5G), John Locke, Ross, Sawyer and Charlie (divided 20G)
> On the right is Hurley (10G) and my sorority (10G)
> 
> Looks like I might still have room for a small table.


 That is the best dining room I have ever seen!XD
I wish I could get all my tanks in one area..it would make water changes much easier..My tanks are scattered throughout the house now. How are you filtering the 20? I plan on getting mine divided and setup sometime soon.


----------



## BettaMiah

How many gallons is her tank?


----------



## Sweeda88

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> ok well i will remove some of the gravel, and its just the camera that makes it look cloudy XD


I thought that might be it. Crappy cameras will do that. I can remember when I only had my webcam. It sucks!


----------



## Marvelous

PewPewPew said:


> I would suggest turning off your bubbler for your plants. Those bubbles disrupting the surface release the (needed and naturally occurring) cO2 which your plants need and use to grow.
> 
> Also, for your anubias, pull it out of the gravel- the rhizome will rot and kill the plant while buried.


The bubbles were gone the next day, turns out the poor fish couldn't take it. I'll pull the plants out of the gravel and tie them to something. Thanks for the heads up! I'm brand new at plants.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

BettaMiah said:


> How many gallons is her tank?


Around 2gal. She has lived happily in 2gal tanks for almost 5 months now. And yes, I understand that you're trying to help, so I'm not trying to get all defensive


----------



## PewPewPew

Marvelous said:


> The bubbles were gone the next day, turns out the poor fish couldn't take it. I'll pull the plants out of the gravel and tie them to something. Thanks for the heads up! I'm brand new at plants.


Not a problem. This might be of some help- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=76428


----------



## Tisia

mjoy79 said:


> Finally have gotten all my tanks in the same room - my dining room now turned betta paradise
> On the left i have Justin (2.5G), Jin (3G), Jack and Sayid (divided 6.6G).
> In the middle is Joey (2.5G), John Locke, Ross, Sawyer and Charlie (divided 20G)
> On the right is Hurley (10G) and my sorority (10G)
> 
> Looks like I might still have room for a small table.


a table for dining or for more bettas? lol


----------



## mjoy79

Tisia said:


> a table for dining or for more bettas? lol


oh for eating! No more bettas for me 



Littlebittyfish said:


> That is the best dining room I have ever seen!XD
> I wish I could get all my tanks in one area..it would make water changes much easier..My tanks are scattered throughout the house now. How are you filtering the 20? I plan on getting mine divided and setup sometime soon.



LOL thanks! Yes my 20G has a nice quiet filter on it. Sponge baffled and have the flow going over 2 sections so it doesn't impact any one section too much  Once you have yours set up and going, I think you'll love it. 
I've had a few trial and errors with dividers but I finally got it worked out 




CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> here is Akemi in her home!


Yes we are indeed trying to help. I have 2 of those tanks and they are 1G. Your betta appears to be a giant. Or at least a very large girl. She may love her 1G but she might be happier with something a little more roomier. I just upgraded my Giant guy to a 10G because I felt like he didn't have enough room in his 3G. He loves swimming around in his new tank. Just a suggestion - we're not trying to come down on you. Akemi looks good


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Whaaat??? I might have a GIANT?!? Geez, I thought she was a normal size!


----------



## BettaMiah

Okay 2 gal is okay. 

She doesn't look like a Giant.... She would be much bigger.


----------



## mjoy79

that betta APPEARS to be larger than a normal sized betta. I have a giant thats why I brought it up. either way its too big for the 1G tank its in. IMO


----------



## Sweeda88

Since I gave away most of my fish, I set up my divided 10 gallon for Data and Blush. They each have 5 gallons. I'm adding some more plants later.


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the gravel Sweeda.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! I just redid my 5 gallon and put Sequin in it. Here it is!


----------



## Aluyasha

I like how you have gravel just in the middle.
And graveless actually looks really good.


----------



## mjoy79

Awesome tanks Sweeda!


----------



## Sweeda88

They're actually river rocks! I want more so I can cover the bottom. Since this tank has an algae problem, it will be easier to just take the rocks out and scrub them off. Thanks for the compliments. =)


----------



## TielBird101

Are there any SAFE plastic plants? The ones I got ripped Peach's fins.


----------



## mjoy79

there are a few soft plastic plants but I mostly use silk. Much better for betta fins


----------



## Oiseau

This is Flounder's new (and very empty!) 5.5g.


----------



## debiamm

*This is the Blu´s home*

3 gallons tank, hope some day I can get a 5 or 10 gallons tank.
But for now I´m very happy with it.


----------



## Aluyasha

Norman's 2.5 gallon tank:


----------



## BettaMiah

Woah.


----------



## missm83

Aluyasha said:


> Norman's 2.5 gallon tank:


i love it!! i have the same plant! and my boy loves it


----------



## Aluyasha

Where did you get the log? Is it real?


----------



## Okami

very impressive tanks and bettas!


----------



## Bombalurina

Aluyasha - gorgeous tank, gorgeous betta and a gorgeous setting for it!


----------



## Cortez

*Nero's Tank*

Here is a photo of Nero in his 5G tank with his little Guppy friend. 

Nero LOVES his tank, he's always zipping around in and out of his house having fun. 

I didn't want a guppy but one slipped into the bag from the fish-shop, I didn't want to put it in with him I was worried the Guppy would eat his tail but They get along well, No fin-nipping at all.


----------



## Bombalurina

Nero is beautiful!  Does the guplet have a name?


----------



## Cortez

Thankyou! Nero is a very active happy-chappy. My other fighter Columbus is a bit of a sulker lol. 

The guppy has a few names: "Brat" "Banana Daquiri" but most commonly "Gupster"

I had bad experiences with Guppies in my first ever fish-tank. (Them fin-nipping anthing else put in the tank) But this little girl has really grown on me, I now see her as part of the family and now no longer just a nuisance


----------



## Littlebittyfish

added sand, painted background black, and adding some moss on small rocks...cant wait for the moss to "bushout". XD


----------



## Aluyasha

Bombalurina said:


> Aluyasha - gorgeous tank, gorgeous betta and a gorgeous setting for it!


 Thank you!


----------



## mjoy79

My 20g with 4 sections containing John Locke, Ross, Charlie and Sawyer.
I initially had Charlie and Sawyer switched but Ross and Sawyer love to flare at each other all the time and I noticed Sawyer took a chunck out of his tail. So I have Charlie between them now. He's more mellow and keeps to himself mostly. 
Funny though, that Ross and Sawyer seemed to be competing for the biggest bubble nest too. I would have left them as neighbors if Sawyer would leave his tail alone!!


----------



## missm83

Aluyasha said:


> Where did you get the log? Is it real?


 i got the log at petco ..its fake but i love the way it looks
its a 
*Petco Faux-pani Aquatic Décor*


Faux-pani mimics the natural look of real Mopani wood
This aquatic décor is made of resin which does not release tannins like natural Mopani wood does, keeping aquarium water clean


----------



## upngo

Going to switch to sand aswell. Trying to go as natural as posible.


----------



## Bombalurina

That's a stunning betta, Upngo! Veiltails are a greatly underestimated fish.


----------



## Aluyasha

upngo said:


> Going to switch to sand aswell. Trying to go as natural as posible.


 His fins are the longest I have ever seen on a Betta! lol


----------



## Cortez

mjoy79 said:


> My 20g with 4 sections containing John Locke, Ross, Charlie and Sawyer.
> I initially had Charlie and Sawyer switched but Ross and Sawyer love to flare at each other all the time and I noticed Sawyer took a chunck out of his tail. So I have Charlie between them now. He's more mellow and keeps to himself mostly.
> Funny though, that Ross and Sawyer seemed to be competing for the biggest bubble nest too. I would have left them as neighbors if Sawyer would leave his tail alone!!


I LOVE your tank!!!! Its stunning!!! Did you buy it or make it yourself?


----------



## Pitluvs

Marvelous said:


> I think I have these pictures figured out. Divided 5.5 gallon, one side is Bubbleworth the HM, and the other side is Puddlefin the CT.


DUDE!! LOOK AT MY BETTAS!! I had a Venom and Carnage and now I have a Spidey!!! I had to show your tank to my fiance, he thinks its the best tank ever!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

This is my little 2.65 gallon. I got it on sale for $3.99 at petsmart! How could I pass it up? It came with everything, even a plant and gravel!


----------



## tsukiowns

here is my remodeled tank


----------



## mjoy79

BlackberryBetta said:


> This is my little 2.65 gallon. I got it on sale for $3.99 at petsmart! How could I pass it up? It came with everything, even a plant and gravel!


thats awesome and a great deal too! 
Did you get those rainbow plants at Petsmart too? I haven't seen those or I would have scooped them up. They look silk - are they silk or plastic?


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Thanks, I got it at big Als for 1.99! And it is silk. I find petsmart doesn't have a great selection of plants but maybe that's just the one near me?


----------



## 909

Here is my first betta fish (havn't thought of a name for him yet) in his new home. Always wanted on of these guys but always had incompatible fish. 

The aquarium is 40 gallons with live plants. Its a bit sparsly planted at the moment as I just replanted it. 

He currently shares his home with 10 cardinal tetra's, 5 white cloud minnows, a couple otto's, "big mamma" my bristle nose pleco, about 300 cherry and crystal red shrimp and almost an equal amount of snails. 

its fun watching him in his new home. he seems to absolutely love terrorizing the shrimp and snails and will do this for hours. heaven help the shrimp that doesn't back down from his starring contest.


----------



## BettaMiah

That betta is insanely lucky... Yuuki and Ryu are forbidden to see this. 

I guess your betta gets to be the snobby rich kid while mine are the ghetto kids. Lol.


----------



## 909

BettaMiah said:


> That betta is insanely lucky... Yuuki and Ryu are forbidden to see this.
> 
> I guess your betta gets to be the snobby rich kid while mine are the ghetto kids. Lol.


haha....yeah i guess he might be a bit spoiled


----------



## BettaMiah

He has a huge home to explore! Lol.


----------



## Bombalurina

That's a lovely tank! Post pictures as it fills in? It will be lovely to see the progress of the plants.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

909 said:


> Here is my first betta fish (havn't thought of a name for him yet) in his new home. Always wanted on of these guys but always had incompatible fish.
> 
> The aquarium is 40 gallons with live plants. Its a bit sparsly planted at the moment as I just replanted it.
> 
> He currently shares his home with 10 cardinal tetra's, 5 white cloud minnows, a couple otto's, "big mamma" my bristle nose pleco, about 300 cherry and crystal red shrimp and almost an equal amount of snails.
> 
> its fun watching him in his new home. he seems to absolutely love terrorizing the shrimp and snails and will do this for hours. heaven help the shrimp that doesn't back down from his starring contest.


 Really nice tank! I am jealous! haha
What a lucky little betta! How are your white clouds doing with the betta? I read somewhere they are most active and colorful in cooler waters...bettas like warmer waters around 77-80 degrees. I have always wanted some white clouds..I think theyre really pretty.


----------



## 909

Littlebittyfish said:


> Really nice tank! I am jealous! haha
> What a lucky little betta! How are your white clouds doing with the betta? I read somewhere they are most active and colorful in cooler waters...bettas like warmer waters around 77-80 degrees. I have always wanted some white clouds..I think theyre really pretty.


the white clouds are doing great. they are actually third generation that were born in my aquarium so they are quite comfortable and accustomed to the conditions. i keep the temp at 77 - 78 and both the white clouds and beta seem very happy. i wouldn't have added the beta if the white clouds were fresh from the local fish store as there would have been a chance they were wild caught, and they would probably have been used to much cooler temps. the reds on them definately do wash out a bit but not very much. they are still pretty vibrant but it might be because they are tank raised in higher temps from birth?


----------



## 909

Bombalurina said:


> That's a lovely tank! Post pictures as it fills in? It will be lovely to see the progress of the plants.


Thank you! definately will. i cant wait myself to see it filled in a bit. this is what it looked like two weeks ago. i dont want it quite so full this time. kind of a pain to maintain. want to keep it a bit more open this time around. reason for so much rock.


----------



## Marvelous

Pitluvs said:


> DUDE!! LOOK AT MY BETTAS!! I had a Venom and Carnage and now I have a Spidey!!! I had to show your tank to my fiance, he thinks its the best tank ever!!


That's awesome! My husband will be so excited that someone liked his decorating. He's a self proclaimed comic book nerd, I'll have to show him your guys names.


----------



## MistersMom

*i divided mine!!!*

i divided mine, sister is still in her 2 gal. heated tank though....


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Cute setup MistersMom! Love the colour of gravel!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

i love putting Legos in the tanks, they just look so fun!


----------



## MistersMom

BlackberryBetta said:


> Cute setup MistersMom! Love the colour of gravel!


thanks i had to put like4 differently colored bags of gravel in it


----------



## TielBird101

BlackberryBetta said:


> This is my little 2.65 gallon. I got it on sale for $3.99 at petsmart! How could I pass it up? It came with everything, even a plant and gravel!


AUGH! What brand is it? MUST have it! XD I wonder if my petsmart has it.


----------



## BettaMiah

I have those tanks. Its called a MARINA Goldfish starter kit. 

Comes with everything!


----------



## copperarabian

I got some nice river wood wood at petsmart(reptile section) and after boiling it for an hour added it to my sorority tank. I also moved some plants from my other tank into the sorority, bought another amazon sword, and some mondo grass and a Otocinclus that is sitting on the wood in the photo.


----------



## Sweeda88

copperarabian said:


> I got some nice river wood wood at petsmart(reptile section) and after boiling it for an hour added it to my sorority tank. I also moved some plants from my other tank into the sorority, bought another amazon sword, and some mondo grass and a Otocinclus that is sitting on the wood in the photo.


That looks AMAZING. Great job! I love that kind of wood. It's so interesting.


----------



## copperarabian

Sweeda88 said:


> That looks AMAZING. Great job! I love that kind of wood. It's so interesting.


Thanks! I fell in love with it the moment I saw it, getting dried wood is so much cheaper then the over priced wood they have in the aquariums XD


----------



## Bombalurina

Beautiful! I should start trying some hardscaping in my tanks.


----------



## mjoy79

This is the setup of my mom's new fishies. One is Sayid rehomed and the other is a new lavender and white "king" plakat. He's a cutie! My parents live about 20 minutes from me so I'm sure I'll be able to check on them every once in awhile and see how things are going


----------



## upngo

Plastic fantastic! So much for trying to recreate its own habitat


----------



## Migraine

http://tehfreakling.deviantart.com/art/Larry-s-Tank-268986005

That white thing jutting out is my sink thing xD The sink is used specifically for my turtles & fish cleaning.
His tank is currently bare but I will get around to decorating it ASAP!


----------



## ollief9

@Migraine
That tank looks like a great size for your Betta and I'm sure it will look great! Keep posting pictures?!


----------



## ollief9

wow, I need a new camera. apologies for the blurriness!


----------



## Monica0789

Just got a new betta, and as soon as I get his 3gal kritter keeper set up I will post pics!


----------



## Fasht

My 1.5 gallon with filter for my betta Goth


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my 10 gallon with filter and heater for my betta Bleu, this was taken a week ago, need to take another picture, this was taken right after I set it up


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pitluvs

BettaMiah said:


> I have those tanks. Its called a MARINA Goldfish starter kit.
> 
> Comes with everything!


I got the Alien one, horrible mistake. It came with gravel that was like... so small it floated and it was pencil lead grey. I tossed it as soon as I set up the tank. I didn't get a plant, all I got was a background, rocks, filter and a decoration. Totally not the tank I'd go for again 

Mine sits empty as we speak, I don't know what to do with it. Although I payed $10.99 for it, regular $65 LOL


----------



## Jowdy

New to the forum and betta's..here is my first tank and betta


----------



## Aluyasha

@Jowdy: I love the white rocks. Where did you get them?
What size tank is he in? I do not recognize that kind.


----------



## Jowdy

Aluyasha said:


> @Jowdy: I love the white rocks. Where did you get them?
> What size tank is he in? I do not recognize that kind.


Everything from petsmart...The tank says Marina on it and believe its a gallon.


----------



## Myates

Think that is less then a gallon.. that statue is only 3 inches and that is rather tight swimming space. It's cute- but don't forget the water changes every couple of days with conditioner.

Marina Cubus 1/2 - 3/4 gallon


----------



## Jowdy

Whooops I think it's the 3/4 one then...been doing a water change daily which is getting a little annoying but definitely plan on upgrading a little down the line.


----------



## Myates

I would go ahead and just do 2 50% and 1 100% per week for now- it's not that much smaller then a 1 gallon, so the extra 50% a week will be enough to keep it clean. Dose with conditioner for a full gallon to make it easier.

It's cute, and it can work as long as you can find a way to heat it and keep it stable with the temp. I would also remove just some of the white rocks so that it's more flat and closer to the bottom to give him a little more room. Otherwise, it's a cute home and it's much better then a cup


----------



## Rosso1011

Was going to say something but nevermind. Didn't realize how old this thread was, lol.


----------



## Pitluvs

Rosso1011 said:


> Was going to say something but nevermind. Didn't realize how old this thread was, lol.


This threads actually been going on for a while, always popping up with new photos 

That Marina tank, I see it at the petstore (it's $40 here) and I wish they had the same tank but in a 2g or a 3g. It's just so nice and simple!! Sadly, all the smaller tanks always look so great lol


----------



## Rosso1011

Pitluvs said:


> Sadly, all the smaller tanks always look so great lol


I hear that. I saw a pretty little 2.5 cylinder for $20 at my local petsmart the other day. My bf said something about it having a filter in the top. I'm thinking about going back and taking a second look... can't find the tank info on petsmart's website.


----------



## mjoy79

Pitluvs said:


> This threads actually been going on for a while, always popping up with new photos
> 
> That Marina tank, I see it at the petstore (it's $40 here) and I wish they had the same tank but in a 2g or a 3g. It's just so nice and simple!! Sadly, all the smaller tanks always look so great lol


I know what you mean! I wish they wouldn't make cute little "betta" tanks. I had the Marina .5 or .8 Gallon when I first got Chandler last year and put it on my wall. The tanks I have my guys & girls in now aren't as "cute" but they're happy, healthy and warm! So thats all I care about!


----------



## Jodah

This is the 2.5g mini bow I setup for the gf. the filter has been removed, poor little guy almost drowned cuz of it once already. I need to change the heater to a proper jager. This little tetra thing is just plain doo doo. Also had to make a diffuser panel for the lighting. I apparently went a wee bit overboard with the LED's. >_<


----------



## upngo

I would never recommend less than 5 gallon. A human would probably survive in a small cage on 1x1 meters but it would probably not be happy


----------



## Rosso1011

Honestly, I see a lot of people on here with 3 gal. tanks for single bettas and a lot of the people I have spoken to (moderators included) will not say anything bad about keeping tanks that are smaller than 3 gal. 

As far as happiness, that's a subjective term. Happiness is not really measurable. You can measure behaviors, physical symptoms, etc. but as far as happiness goes, you can only go by what people tell you and if your fish is talking to you, I'll make us both millionaires.


----------



## Pitluvs

The general following of this board is 1g is acceptable, 2.5g is better, 5g is lovely and 10g is a spoiled rotten brat lol I have bettas in 1.5g, 2.75g, 3.3g and an empty 2.65g


----------



## Jowdy

Myates said:


> I would go ahead and just do 2 50% and 1 100% per week for now- it's not that much smaller then a 1 gallon, so the extra 50% a week will be enough to keep it clean. Dose with conditioner for a full gallon to make it easier.
> 
> It's cute, and it can work as long as you can find a way to heat it and keep it stable with the temp. I would also remove just some of the white rocks so that it's more flat and closer to the bottom to give him a little more room. Otherwise, it's a cute home and it's much better then a cup


How does one go about doing a 50 percent water change...Do i just take him out and then scoop half of the water out with a cup? Then add the new water and let the temp level out to the 78-80 range? I'm doing a bout a half a cap full now when i 100 percent change, should i do a quarter of that on a 50 percent...Good idea on the rocks btw.


----------



## Rosso1011

Jowdy said:


> How does one go about doing a 50 percent water change...Do i just take him out and then scoop half of the water out with a cup? Then add the new water and let the temp level out to the 78-80 range? I'm doing a bout a half a cap full now when i 100 percent change, should i do a quarter of that on a 50 percent...Good idea on the rocks btw.


I'm not so sure on the amount of conditioner, though I would agree with what's being said, dose per gallon. I would scoop or siphon out the water and I would try to get the new water as close to the current tank temp. as possible. I didn't read the whole post but from what I can gather, that should be helpful.


----------



## LionCalie

Rearranged the 5.5 gallon


----------



## Jodah

edit: deleted unnecesary comment. just puts a downer on the thread.

back on topic: I use a simple squeezy bulb siphon and a 3 liter jug. Works great except for when I don't pay attention when it gets close to full. lol.


----------



## nel3

sorry for the crooked pic, heres my 5 gal with 2 betta in it. theyve been in there for nearly an hour and havent yet seen each other. the VT is slightly clamped but it more like he doesnt want to bother keeping his caudal fin more than 50% open, his dorsal is against his body but im not very worried atm. i do have a second mesh screen in the main divider but that will be temporary atm. if they're both fine i'll increase visibility and eventually remove the 2nd one.


----------



## mjoy79

Love your tank set up and plants. Especially the purple plant! I love purple


----------



## nel3

mjoy79 said:


> Love your tank set up and plants. Especially the purple plant! I love purple


thank you, its fake though. the one i'd have prefered was terestrial ans wasnt AQ safe from a 2 day test . now my worries start. the VT anal tail is splitting :blueworry:. i know this is routine but i still dont like this. one spote has done so already half way and another is just starting to do so. it may be the filter intake but it came with a foam barrier to start with and the most i can do is stuff some foam up into the intake. its already baffled after the filter elements and the output.

i havent had the best of luck with plants at all. the anacharis from previous times melted, messy things also . i hope the plants survive. the tank will be so fun to clean the gravel.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

My Bettas 7.4 gallon ;-)








Know the pygmy cories (there are 4 in there) were a bit of a risk in only 7.4 gallons, but after recieving mixed advice online, my lfs said a small group like this would be ok. Think they'd do better with another 1 or 2 even though the tank isn't too big?
They also shared their home with 4 cherry shrimp, but 1 has been killed and 2 others I haven't seen for a few days now....:-(


----------



## Myates

Very pretty Bettabuddy!


----------



## Myates

Jodah said:


> This is the 2.5g mini bow I setup for the gf. the filter has been removed, poor little guy almost drowned cuz of it once already. I need to change the heater to a proper jager. This little tetra thing is just plain doo doo. Also had to make a diffuser panel for the lighting. I apparently went a wee bit overboard with the LED's. >_<


Lovely tank, like the dark rocks- have some large black rocks in one of my tanks. But would recommend a little more plants and a cave of sorts for them- as they tend to love medium planted tanks, and all the males I've ever seen/known absolutely love a cave to hide in. But just a suggestion  It's nice to see a boyfriend do something sweet for his girl 



upngo said:


> I would never recommend less than 5 gallon. A human would probably survive in a small cage on 1x1 meters but it would probably not be happy


All of my bettas are in 1-3 gallons. They have plenty of room to swim, places to hide, proper water changes, right temp and haven't had any problems with them other then one that I had bought with issues.. a 1 gallon is a perfect home for them with proper care. People recommend the 2.5+ for ease of heating.



Jowdy said:


> How does one go about doing a 50 percent water change...Do i just take him out and then scoop half of the water out with a cup? Then add the new water and let the temp level out to the 78-80 range? I'm doing a bout a half a cap full now when i 100 percent change, should i do a quarter of that on a 50 percent...Good idea on the rocks btw.


I would suggest removing him, scoop out half the water with a cup, put in like-temp water (can use a thermometer to test it, so it won't take as long to even out), dose for the full amount of water conditioner for the tank size since you are adding it directly into the tank. If you can have a full pitcher with half the tank amount of water in at once, you can dose the pitcher with only half- but to me it's just easier and just as safe to dose the tank with the full amount of conditioner once I add in the water.
Then float him in his cup for roughly 20 mins, about halfway through you can take out half the water from the cup and add in tank water so he adjusts to both temp and new chemistry.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Just added some micro sword and a new marimo today ^.^ Hope you guys like my planted tank! It's my first one and thus far, I'm pretty proud of it...


----------



## Rosso1011

Draug, I love it! That is a beautiful tank as well as a beautiful betta. I am envious.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Thank you very much! ^.^ I put in a lot of time and effort in it >.< Hopefully these plants grow out well *fingers crossed* Here's to hoping!


----------



## Jodah

Haha, yeah, I didn't want to pick out all the decor for her. Figured I get a fake plant to hide the filter/heater, and was hoping to be able to get a cave and more plants soon for it. She's been a bit lax on doing so on account of not having a car yet. I'm setting up my 5.5 right now. Gonna be a similar setup, black gravel, fake plants. going with dimmable LED's on mine. May redo hers to do the same.


----------



## Aluyasha

Draug Isilme said:


> Just added some micro sword and a new marimo today ^.^ Hope you guys like my planted tank! It's my first one and thus far, I'm pretty proud of it...


 Stunning tank! It looks like a place you find walking through a forest or something.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

here's pictures of my tanks! the first one i just finished setting up today (so excuse the bubbles *facepalm*) i saw a white HM at petsmart that i fell in love with, i'm picking him up tomorrow, not sure if i'm going to put him in the tank uncycled or have him stay in my betta bowl till it's cycled - either way i'm not letting him go! the tank is a 5.5g with black sand - picking up the whisper 3i filter tomorrow, i don't like the one that it came with

the second is my 3.5g with white gravel. it's home to Rebel my red vt male, dixie my female adf and flash my black mystery snail (you can see rebel at the top there and flash is in the betta log... not sure how he's gonna get out, lol - i figure he got himself in there he can get himself out)

the last is my pride and joy, a 10g with my Adalida my blue vt female, maria the blue mystery snail and 4 cory catfish - the drift wood and vase with naked people on it are new additions and i love the way it makes the tank look


----------



## Rosso1011

ManInBlack, those are some pretty aquariums. I like the way you've raked the gravel in the first and 3rd tanks. You have some pretty vt's, too. I definitely would like to see the new white hm.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

Rosso1011 said:


> ManInBlack, those are some pretty aquariums. I like the way you've raked the gravel in the first and 3rd tanks. You have some pretty vt's, too. I definitely would like to see the new white hm.


thanks! yeah i want to change my 3.5g i hate the way it looks, i just haven't found the right thing yet, i think i'm gonna add more gravel next water change and put a diff decoration in

and i hope to take some pics of my new hm when i get him tomorrow  i really hope he's still there or i'm gonna be so upset...


----------



## Draug Isilme

Aluyasha said:


> Stunning tank! It looks like a place you find walking through a forest or something.


*squee* Exactly what I was going for! =^.^= I have half a mind to get some oak leaves or those indian almond leaves to give it that dark brownish tint so it'll look more earthy and realistic >.>;; As well as some duckweed when I get the chance ^.^;


----------



## Oiseau

Re-did Flounder's tank. Still feels like it's missing something. Maybe more plants?


----------



## Pitluvs

Oiseau said:


> Re-did Flounder's tank. Still feels like it's missing something. Maybe more plants?


Ya know what? A background! Seriously, it will get rid of that bare look along the mid/top level of the tank. I swore I would never use them, now I have them in all my tanks cause it works PERFECT to fill in gaps to the human eye. Nice tank!


----------



## Oiseau

Pitluvs said:


> Ya know what? A background! Seriously, it will get rid of that bare look along the mid/top level of the tank. I swore I would never use them, now I have them in all my tanks cause it works PERFECT to fill in gaps to the human eye. Nice tank!


I was thinking about that.  I might have a look around and see what might compliment my tank. Thank you!


----------



## upngo




----------



## BettaBuddy101

upngo said:


>


This looks lovely with those plants, upngo, what size is it?


----------



## upngo

Its about 5 gallon (20 litres)

Sand is by far the best substrat to have. It's much softer and more like the fish own natural environment. Many plants will be benificial to attack algae and keep the NO2 down.


----------



## upngo




----------



## Jodah

beautiful tank upngo! very well done!


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is Mr. Plum's tank! I upgraded him from a 2.5 gallon to his new 5 gallon! He seems to LOVE all the space and he is having fun swimming through the new log toy I bought him! I keep looking at the tank expecting to see him then freaking out when I don't. When I go check it out, he is hiding under the log. I plan to put some more silk plants in his tank and maybe another hiding spot. I am also going to get a flouresnt light bulb. Either way I think he likes his new tank. Yay for upgrades!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

The plants in my two 10 gallons are growing in nicely I think.


----------



## upngo

Littlebittyfish said:


> The plants in my two 10 gallons are growing in nicely I think.


Very nice. I want closeup of your fishies


----------



## Sweeda88

Littlebittyfish said:


> The plants in my two 10 gallons are growing in nicely I think.


Your tanks are gorgeous! I have a brown thumb, so all of my plants are fake. :roll:


----------



## PewPewPew

My very young planted tank atm- Undivided because of Baller's left pectoral loss and general uncertainty if he's gonna be alright. Booo. Sved seems to be enjoying it, though.

Just kinda threw in some of everything to watch it fluff out over the next few weeks. 











The day it was redone, a few days ago. Already fluffier everything, which is fun. The chain sword decided to be a floating plant and joined ranks with the frogbit, however. Oh well bro, do whatcha like.

Density today:


















My crack team of algae eaters- Mama and Papa. Sved's got mixed feelings about them,as well as the MTS. Oh well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Your tank is beautiful, Alyssa. I like all the plants.


----------



## PewPewPew

Thanks, DQ!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Thankyou upngo and Sweeda88!
I generally have a brown thumb too..I went through a bit of plants before I found a few that could survive in my tanks enviroment...anacharis, val, and cabomba didnt stand a chance in my tank...haha...The cabomba was growing nicely until I trimmed it so I am sure that was my fault! haha... Now, that rotala I dont think I could kill it if I tried...I trimed it down to 2" twigs and within a week or so its 4". 0_0
Rotala is a nice hardy stem plant and can be trimmed short so it will bush out over time..

Pewpewpew your tank looks really nice!I had a fish lose 3/4 of his pectoral once...I called him nemo for a little while..haha....It took a long while but it did grow back. I hope Baller makes a quick recovery. are those nerite snails in the last photo? if so, do you know if they will eat hair algae? I seem to have a huge hair algae issue in my 5 gallon.


----------



## kfryman

This is my planted 5 gallon tank. Trying to get some driftwood. I have a double tail plakat and three ghost shrimp.
Does anyone know what the steam plant is called?


----------



## kfryman

Anyybody know if a tank that had goldfish in it, will that affect the water quality because i know that gold fish have a massive bioload,


----------



## Sweeda88

NEVER put a goldfish in with a Betta. They don't have the same water needs. Goldfish need at LEAST a 20 gallon tank for one fish, they need cold water, and HEAVY filtration. Bettas need smaller tanks, warm water, and slow moving or still water. They don't mix well.


----------



## Draug Isilme

^ Agreed full heartedly!


----------



## PewPewPew

Littlebittyfish said:


> Thankyou upngo and Sweeda88!
> I generally have a brown thumb too..I went through a bit of plants before I found a few that could survive in my tanks enviroment...anacharis, val, and cabomba didnt stand a chance in my tank...haha...The cabomba was growing nicely until I trimmed it so I am sure that was my fault! haha... Now, that rotala I dont think I could kill it if I tried...I trimed it down to 2" twigs and within a week or so its 4". 0_0
> Rotala is a nice hardy stem plant and can be trimmed short so it will bush out over time..
> 
> Pewpewpew your tank looks really nice!I had a fish lose 3/4 of his pectoral once...I called him nemo for a little while..haha....It took a long while but it did grow back. I hope Baller makes a quick recovery. are those nerite snails in the last photo? if so, do you know if they will eat hair algae? I seem to have a huge hair algae issue in my 5 gallon.


Thank you, I hope he makes it. He has a 4-5 hour car ride tomorrow and then back on only just sunday, if he makes it. I cant leave him like I am his brother over vacation since he's got quite an infection going. I need something strong for this kid! Off to the store I go.

And Im not sure if they do or not. Thread algae they sure dont, I know that. My "moss balls" were knock offs and a different form of an algae that attacked my plants and they just...let it happen. Sigh! Regardless, theyre small,efficent, wont breed and are pretty cute (as snails go) and would be worth getting even if they dont eat the hair algae 

Ive never had it in any tanks (knock on wood), so it could be they keep it in check.




kfryman said:


> This is my planted 5 gallon tank. Trying to get some driftwood. I have a double tail plakat and three ghost shrimp.
> Does anyone know what the steam plant is called?


It looks like wisteria. If you've recently bought it, I have a feeling you might see considerable leaf loss (since theyre adjusting), but its okay and the plant needs pruning and a chance to adapt.


----------



## kfryman

Sweeda88 said:


> NEVER put a goldfish in with a Betta. They don't have the same water needs. Goldfish need at LEAST a 20 gallon tank for one fish, they need cold water, and HEAVY filtration. Bettas need smaller tanks, warm water, and slow moving or still water. They don't mix well.


No the tank use to have goldfish but it died. So yeah miscommunication.



PewPewPew said:


> It looks like wisteria. If you've recently bought it, I have a feeling you might see considerable leaf loss (since theyre adjusting), but its okay and the plant needs pruning and a chance to adapt.


Thanks yeah should i just take the dying leaves off as close to the stem as possible. Also I just clipped them.


----------



## zepherina

first home. he seemed to be really happy in his little glass bowl. always had a bubble nest.









but after reading more and more on them i felt bad, so i upgraded.










at first he just sat at the bottom and looked around (i think he was overwhelmed! lol) but then he started to swim around and look at all the things, i think hes still getting used to the giant skull, i haven't seen him in it yet, with the name beetlejuice i felt the skull was needed. 


he seems to really like his plants, he really likes this one.













also, lulu says hello, she wanted her picture taken too.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

good for you for upgrading beetlejuice! it definately takes a little bit for them to get used to a bigger house, i know my new guy Bocephus seemed terrified when i put him in his 5g, lol. i also like the glass ball in there, can he see his reflection? 

and your rat is adorable


----------



## zepherina

i dont think he could, it wasnt a reflective glass, but he wasnt happy with me taking pictures of him lol


----------



## kfryman

Are critter keepers suitable for bettas? I also take it that you need fake plants because you will be changing the water so often.


----------



## Draug Isilme

Critter keepers are just fine, just make sure it's not too small, but not too big as they're not really made for fully aquatic creatures like fish- they're not as durable to hold such a huge amount of water/weight, which is why it's discouraged to get large ones. Live plants are fantastic for pretty much any sized aquarium depending on the type of plant and it's maintenance requirements. Fake plants are fine, too, though, since they don't really require any maintenance at all xD Kinda just depends on what you prefer, really...


----------



## Littlebittyfish

kfryman said:


> No the tank use to have goldfish but it died. So yeah miscommunication.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks yeah should i just take the dying leaves off as close to the stem as possible. Also I just clipped them.


It should be fine as long as you rinse the tank out well...My 29 gallon was a bearded dragon home before I got it...It just needed to be washed well..



kfryman said:


> Are critter keepers suitable for bettas? I also take it that you need fake plants because you will be changing the water so often.


Critter keepers make perfect betta homes! I have two critter keepers. Petco makes their own brand of betta fish keepers..They are made for bettas.They have a blue lid and are usually sold near the fish bowls. I personally use a green lid reptile critter keeper...It is BPA free and the same thickness as the betta keeper, but cheaper and it holds right at 3 gallons. Critter keepers are also easy to filter and heat..Though, filtering isn't _necessary_ if you want to do 100% water changes. You can have live plants in a critter keeper. I use a desk lamp with a daylight bulb that has 6500K for my live plants.
Here is a photo of my critter keeper:


----------



## kfryman

I like your tank are those live plants? I wanna get another betta but I just can't afford to buy an aquarium like the one mine is in. I think I am going to buy everyone christmas presents before i blow all my money on fish hehe. Should I get a male or should I get a female to inspire my male betta to maintain his dang bubblenest?


----------



## kfryman

Littlebittyfish said:


> Critter keepers make perfect betta homes! I have two critter keepers. Petco makes their own brand of betta fish keepers..They are made for bettas.They have a blue lid and are usually sold near the fish bowls. I personally use a green lid reptile critter keeper...It is BPA free and the same thickness as the betta keeper, but cheaper and it holds right at 3 gallons. Critter keepers are also easy to filter and heat..Though, filtering isn't _necessary_ if you want to do 100% water changes. You can have live plants in a critter keeper. I use a desk lamp with a daylight bulb that has 6500K for my live plants.
> Here is a photo of my critter keeper:


What kind of filter and can you post a pic of your light?


----------



## Sweeda88

This is the tank I set up for Aquarius and Angel. They're coming over on Thanksgiving with my sister. I will be keeping them permanently. She just can't remember to change the water and wants them to have a good home. Aquarius will be going in the left and Angel in the right. Angel has a cave coming with her, so that's why I only have plants in her side. I also included pictures of the fish. Angel is a female CT and Aquarius is a DBTHM.


----------



## BettaMiah

Wow. Beatufiul air of Bettas! The girlie looks like she's in a bowl, how lucky she will feel when she gets to be in 5 Gallons!


----------



## Sweeda88

Um, no. Not 5 gallons. It's a divided 5 gallon. So about 2 gallons, since it left about an inch unfilled for safety. The bowl she is in wasn't too tiny, either. It's a gallon. So it's not that bad.


----------



## BettaMiah

Oops... That looked like a 10G.

*Hides in corner*


----------



## Sweeda88

LOL. I'm not sure how it could look like a 10 gallon. That cave would have to be HUGE to fill up that much space in a 10 gallon. xD But, whatever. We all have our off days.


----------



## BettaMiah

I've never seen one of those caves before... 

Meep.


----------



## wwendy104

*Ponyo's new tank*

I got Ponyo about two weeks ago at the last moment and he was sharing a 2.5 gallon with my other fish for a temporary arrangement until I found something. He was so pretty I couldn't leave him at Petsmart. My other fish figured out how to get over the divider, so I finally got them seperated and they are both in atleast 2 gallons and very happy. Here is Ponyo's new palace, thanks to everyone here! Its a 2 gallon Jar with heater all for him to enjoy with new silk plants and a castle made for a king!


----------



## mardi

http://youtu.be/0OKR0eGB3Es

A video of my Betta, Bowie, in his new home. I will be adding more things for him to play with and plants over the next couple of weeks. He's still not sure what to do with all the extra room he has, though he was this active in his old tank as well.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

kfryman said:


> What kind of filter and can you post a pic of your light?


I use a redsea nano filter in my critter keeper...You can also use sponge filters and small internal filters as well though..Just about any small filter will do..I just used a little sponge to baffle.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=17SCRR775BEEDJXE74BX


The lamp I use I found at a thrift store and it sort of looks like this:









I plan on switiching that light over to my 10 gallon and using one of these on my critter keeper though:


----------



## Littlebittyfish

mardi said:


> http://youtu.be/0OKR0eGB3Es
> 
> A video of my Betta, Bowie, in his new home. I will be adding more things for him to play with and plants over the next couple of weeks. He's still not sure what to do with all the extra room he has, though he was this active in his old tank as well.


 He is a beautiful betta!


----------



## kfryman

Thank you littlebittyfish! It's much appreciated


----------



## acadialover

What kind of heater do you have in there ?
Nice.


----------



## kfryman

Chester's home (2.5 Aqeon). I am up to 2 tanks. Just thought I would show this for people.


----------



## acadialover

nice !!
I just got one of these from Petco for ten dollars because the filter material was missing from the kit !! SWEET !!! What heater do you have ??


----------



## BettaBuddy101

If you've thoughraly cleaned out the tank, I cannt imagine it being an issue. It will probably have put a bacteria colony in your tank if anything, so I shouldn't worry about it. If you want to be sure, you can test the water yourself with a test kit, or if you don't have one like me, most LFSs will test your water fo free or for a small fee.


----------



## kfryman

Well if you were talking to me I have this heater.http://www.petco.com/product/114078...4-_-Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heaters-114078


----------



## acadialover

Thanks allot kfryman.
I will check them out today. I was nervous about them because you cannot adjust them....


----------



## kfryman

Yeah i know its anoying but I can't find any adjustable heaters for my 2 tanks. It keeps it around 78 so i can't argue


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I know it looks foggy...and stuff...but I was too excited to wait to take photos...:lol:
I finally got my 20 gallon divided up and running!










It is pretty bare right now..but..I plan on using live plants as soon as I get a daylight bulb for my light.


----------



## Jodah

Finally have pics of Ankou's home.



















I think he's an emo betta. He flared at the mirror for all of two seconds, then slowly swam back to his tunnel. lol. Or maybe not. Every once in a while he "chomps" at the glass when I'm nearby. Hope thats normal.


----------



## acadialover

wow, I love your tank JodHa, it is gorgeous. HOw long has it been set up ? It would be cool for people to say how big the tank is, the lighting, heater, and how long it has been up...
PRetty fish too . What type of sand ?


----------



## acadialover

ooh, su-weet !! REally pretty....littybitty


----------



## Gloria

omg Jodah, you Betta looks like he lives in the snow!! I LOVE IT!!

@littlebittyfish - your tank is beautiful, lots of space for those lucky Bettas


----------



## LittleBettas

Still a work in progress here!!!
LOL
My lamp for my 5 gallon broke (this makes the sixth pet lamp I have broken this month  ) so I had to salvage out my sword plants that were dieing (petsitter fed and changed water but didnt know what to do with them) so Im doig a last ditch effort to save them :/

So I decided to redo my divided 5 gallon, its still only half full.... still havent found the "right guy" for the other side so my little Grendel is the sole inhabitor (still divided) with the loss of my live plant Im at a shortage of both rocks (they are in little pots with the rest of therocks since Im trying to salvage them :/ ) and fake plants (time to make a trip hometo pick up the rest of my fish supplies, lol) so for now Grendels side is the only side decorated.... ifgnore the off tint, theres a bit of tannis in the water

Full tank:












Front view of Gendel's side:

















Side view of Grendels side... lol


----------



## acadialover

wow, cool way to have the cups. I may have to try that myself ! Some scene stealing !! LOL


----------



## Jodah

Lol, and here I think it looks too bare. needs moar plantz! lol. It's a 5.5 gallon, aqueon 50w heater, and tetra whisper 10i filter that is heavily baffled using large amounts of sponge in the bottom, and a decent chunk on the output. The substrate is regular old petco white sand. The canopy and stand are currently being cut by my coworker. It'll be ncie to finally have an actual tank setup properly for him. May add more sand, idk, tank stays foggy for like 2 days after a pwc.


----------



## LittleBettas

acadialover said:


> wow, cool way to have the cups. I may have to try that myself ! Some scene stealing !! LOL


The bottom one (on Grendel's side) is a coffee mug, the top one is a dollar tree pot that I ended up not using, I hve like six of them, lol
I lightly glued them with some AQ glue to prevent any oops


----------



## Moclam

Here's Sev's 5 gallon home~ Silk and Plastic plants, along with a Harry Potter-ish style castle.


----------



## acadialover

wow !!!!!


----------



## Namazzi

wow. Where did you get the castle? I love it!


----------



## copperarabian

all my sorority plants are in my males barracks at the moment since I'm treating the girls with coppersafe. I thought it looked kinda cool, in the middle is a big tiger lotus.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

acadialover said:


> ooh, su-weet !! REally pretty....littybitty


Thankyou!


Gloria said:


> omg Jodah, you Betta looks like he lives in the snow!! I LOVE IT!!
> 
> @littlebittyfish - your tank is beautiful, lots of space for those lucky Bettas


Thankyou!



Moclam said:


> Here's Sev's 5 gallon home~ Silk and Plastic plants, along with a Harry Potter-ish style castle.
> 
> View attachment 42664


That castle is awesome! where did you get it? I have been looking for a nice sized castle for my little dragon goby for awhile now.



copperarabian said:


> all my sorority plants are in my males barracks at the moment since I'm treating the girls with coppersafe. I thought it looked kinda cool, in the middle is a big tiger lotus.


I love the lotus!Is it a high light plant? I cant wait to get some plants in my newly divided tank. :-D


----------



## upngo




----------



## Littlebittyfish

Beautiful tank upngo!


----------



## upngo




----------



## Chase

*Ares*

This Is my tank for Ares. I will Upload Kahn's Tank later. This is a 15g tank. Temp set on a nice 78 degrees.


----------



## kfryman

DANG! That is a huge tank for one fish i like it though


----------



## Chase

*Ares*

He has Fun though. I'm training him to Flare on command and jump out of the water and grab food out my hand. He deserves something big


----------



## Litlover11

Chase,
Wow, that tank is stunning, I especially love the river!


----------



## Jodah

Gorgeous tanks, really wish mine would clear back up sometime soon. did a pwc, and its been cloudy for the 2nd day in a row now. >_<


----------



## Moclam

@ Namazzi & Littlebittyfish

I actualy got it at Petco oddly enough. It was pricy at about 40 bucks, but totally worth it if you have a big enough tank.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

Valerian's digs. Not very pretty with the plant bases showing, but it's a lot easier to move them around during cleaning. All the plants are silk except for the anubias. The big stone is sodalite (matches his colouring), and the rest are just plain ole river stones.


----------



## acadialover

beautiful.
I agree !


----------



## BettaBuddy101

RoyalBlueDarling and Upngo lovely tanks


----------



## zepherina

omg i love your tank chase


----------



## Littlebittyfish

The whole betta wall in my room..haha









I plan on fixing the sections a bit...these are my newly setup tanks.


----------



## mjoy79

Littlebittyfish said:


> The whole betta wall in my room..haha
> 
> 
> I plan on fixing the sections a bit...these are my newly setup tanks.


love your set up. great job! what size tanks are those?


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

BettaBuddy101 said:


> RoyalBlueDarling and Upngo lovely tanks


:thankyou:


----------



## mardi

Beautiful setup! Those are some lucky Betta's!!! 



Littlebittyfish said:


> The whole betta wall in my room..haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on fixing the sections a bit...these are my newly setup tanks.


----------



## TielBird101

Chase said:


> This Is my tank for Ares. I will Upload Kahn's Tank later. This is a 15g tank. Temp set on a nice 78 degrees.


 Beautifultank! ^.^


----------



## Chase

*Ares*

I managed to keep 8 tetras with my Betta (Ares) in the 15g tank i posted. I think Kahn is a little to vicious to keep anything with him.


----------



## hannahesponge

You're right sweetheart! Kahn is too vicious. He only likes me


----------



## Namazzi

Littlebittyfish: I love your betta wall! XD

Chase: That's.. awesome.. blue rocks for a river and everything. XD How do you keep the gravel from getting mixed up? I would mess it up first time cleaning. haha


----------



## Chase

*Ares*

Namazzi:

I have a strip of stainless steel I lay down over the river to clean it


----------



## hannahesponge

Chase: do you want me to post Kahn's tank when I put him back in?


----------



## hannahesponge




----------



## Chase

This is for Hannah and I. His name is Kahn. this is his lovely 5 gallon tank.


----------



## hannahesponge

Chase I just posted that....lol....


----------



## Myates

Nice tanks everyone... Chase, just a warning, the 2 plants on the right in Khan's tank are notorious for ripping fins- just keep an eye on them. Tank is large enough that I doubt he'll run into much trouble with them. But those "fluffy" ones with small points are just a pain >.<


----------



## hannahesponge

Do you recommend I take the plants out altogether? Which plants do you recommend? He has gotten stuck in it once


----------



## Littlebittyfish

mjoy79 said:


> love your set up. great job! what size tanks are those?


The one is a 20long and the other is a 10 gallon...I plan on getting another 20gallon to replace the 10 gallon eventually.



mardi said:


> Beautiful setup! Those are some lucky Betta's!!!


Thankyou!


Namazzi said:


> Littlebittyfish: I love your betta wall! XD


Thankyou!


----------



## undergunfire

This is our new 10 gallon tank that I got for $17 on Black Friday . We also purchased a super nice tank stand from Petco for $45 (it was $200 and has been on clearance for months).

Its all live plants. This is my first try at it, so I will add more as I see how it goes. I still need to purchase some more moss balls, but need to find a better source then the Pet"somethings" because they aren't looking healthy there.

We are dividing it tonight and will be putting Jesco White in one side and Ghost Rider in the other side. We've been waiting to monitor the temps for a few days...now its a nice 80F in there!




































After this I need to cool it on buying tanks! I've purchased soooo many tanks since a year ago (well, not even...started keeping fish at the end of Dec. last year!!) and I've spent probably $1,000 and don't really have anything to show for it. I currently have the bettas set up in a 37 gallon divided 4 ways...but I hate it!


----------



## Chase

What kind of plants?


----------



## Myates

hannahesponge said:


> Do you recommend I take the plants out altogether? Which plants do you recommend? He has gotten stuck in it once


Silk plants work the best, and safest to use for them if you don't want to go down the live plant route.


----------



## Namazzi

10 gallon for 17?? Oh I wish I was there... XD It's very pretty. What type of plants are those?


----------



## undergunfire

Namazzi said:


> 10 gallon for 17?? Oh I wish I was there... XD It's very pretty. What type of plants are those?


Thank you!!

I wish I could have gotten another one, LOL! Its from PetSmart and is the Tetra brand...came with the hood & Tetra whisper filter (which we decided to just use our Marineland Bio). I think they are on sale for a few more weeks for $25, which is still a good deal IMO. 

The plants are Amazon Sword and...uhh...I can't remember the little ones :lol:.


----------



## PewPewPew

Take those suckers out of those pots! The swords will squander without room to root!


----------



## undergunfire

PewPewPew said:


> Take those suckers out of those pots! The swords will squander without room to root!



Thank you for that information . I thought I read somewhere that it was best they stay in the pots. They do have pretty long nice roots as it is!


----------



## LionCalie

Really gorgeous tank, undergunfire!


----------



## Neutron

Here's my 10 gallon, newly re-done community with 3 females, 2 emerald cories and an oto. The bettas are sisters from the same tank and so far getting along great! Just picked them up today.


----------



## kfryman

How are you training him to flare on command? Faron jumps for food too!


----------



## PewPewPew

@Neutron, keep an eye on the girls-- aggression cans tart at anytime, and probably will- dont judge just by the beginning!


----------



## ManInBlack2010

i love your tank Neutron! What did you use to cut the pots?


----------



## acadialover

I think that happens really easily, and you are certainly not alone. A couple years ago, I bought 2, 5 gallon marineland mini bows, and they cost 52.oo apiece. Then two heaters, eco complete substrate, small , whisper HOB filters... well, then the Betta's. Good Lord..... the other day, and other 2.5 mini bow on sale..... never mind the stuff and fish for the 45 bowfront. Lighting, plants.. on and on and on ;0


----------



## Neutron

Yeah I made sure to put a lot of hiding spots in the tank. I'm going to get two more females to spread out any aggression that may occur. I watch them often during the day and have a couple extra small tanks incase I need to separate them. 

And to cut the pots I soaked them in water first and placed a screw driver where I wanted the pot to break and whacked it with a hammer. Be careful if you try this method, the edges get really sharp and little pieces of the pot can fly off. Also sand the edges before putting them in the tank!! 

I'm just gonna post my question here. I want to add two more females to the sorority but the tank full of females at my Lfs all look the same and I want some variety. Would it be ok to pick up two females from petsmart and add them? How would I go about adding them?


----------



## Namazzi

The 30 gallon I finally got from my parents. lol. It's pretty plain right now. lol. I'm going to fix the divider asap. It works great, the fish wont be getting to eachother. But it's so... ugly and not very neat looking XD; I'll be fixing up the rest of the tank (plants decorations n such) in a couple weeks when i get back from Florida 










My 4 year old nephew who 'helped' with the tank. (as in got in my way, let both the bettas in the tank together before the divider was in and sent me scrambling to get one of them out... and kept trying to put things in the tank. Fun stuff.. lol)









SunDance's Side:









Kittys Side (lol my nephew named him XD). There's 3 Neons in there with him. He gets along with them really well. lol. They were in the tank when i got it, so I'm kinda stuck with them. ... would it be okay to add a few more?











I miss having a betta next to me on my desk though... Someone please tell me no. I mean.. I only have a now empty 3 gallon sitting here.... lol.


----------



## Jodah

I'd tell ya not to, but I'd be lying.

epic tank though!


----------



## nel3

what are the signs that a betta cant stand a tank mate or larger tank? my vt does that by habit and took out 25% of his caudal and blew the anal fin? its been 3 weeks since he's been in the 5g divided and he has lots of hiding places.


----------



## upngo

rescaped


----------



## TielBird101

upngo said:


> rescaped


You have a BEAUTIFUL tank!!! :O I love the sand.  and the coconut and everything! XD
BTW, Is it a bad idea to have sand is you have snail in the tank?


----------



## Myates

Neutron said:


> Here's my 10 gallon, newly re-done community with 3 females, 2 emerald cories and an oto. The bettas are sisters from the same tank and so far getting along great! Just picked them up today.


Pretty tank, and the 3 girls already been addressed.. one more concern is that you have pots on the bottom.. but girls in sororities require a lot of medium to tall plants rather then bottom cover... the lines of sight where they spend most of their time needs to be broken up in at least 3 different places- both in the middle and top of the tank, as well as back wall to front wall. Having too much open space such as that will cause a lot of aggression issues. Males tend to prefer the caves, but for sororities, you will need plant coverage rather then caves. 
One way is best explained is if you are looking into the tank from the side, you shouldn't easily see the glass on the other side. Right now there may not be aggression, but once they are adjusted fully and such, they will start to seek out territories and that is when you may have issues. 

By all means, keep those pretty pots in there, but you will definitely want to add a lot more tall plants to give the girls a chance at escaping and hiding and setting up territory. 

As for your question.. you will want to take them all out of the tank, cup them, float them all together, rearrange the tank and let them out- since the 3 girls you have in there already is setting up their own spaces, it needs to look like a new tank for them.

That's just my opinion.. here are a couple pictures by a couple members here, and there are tons more- but this shows you the basics on how it should be covered. Otherwise, it is a lovely tank for a betta


----------



## kfryman

Hey myates thanks for sharing. I want to setup a sorority soon just will take a while to get the tank up and running.


----------



## Myates

Nice! Best of luck to you! And definitely want to see pictures when you do


----------



## LionCalie

Both Haku and Brutus got new digs. 

Here is Haku's new home, it's a 3 gallon kit made by Tetra. I really love this tank! Found it at K-Mart of all places.



















This tank is new at Petsmart, it's a Top Fin Aquascene 5 gallon kit.


----------



## acadialover

wow, those are awesome tanks ! I really really like the 5 gallon. So you haveheaters ?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

That 5 gallon is pretty cool! I dont think I have seen those at our petsmart.


----------



## mardi

If LionCalie's tanks are the ones you're referring to; I spy heaters in both of the tanks. You can really see the one in the second to last picture, it's glowing. 



acadialover said:


> wow, those are awesome tanks ! I really really like the 5 gallon. So you haveheaters ?


----------



## undergunfire

I looove those tanks, Erika! I will have to check my PetSmart to see if they have that 5 gallon one. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Betta Rookie

*Gilgamesh's Classical Hang-out*

*5 gallon filtered aquarium
*heater
*2 amphorae with various accessible hidey-holes
*some pothos plant on top
*silk plants on bottom
*gravel mixed with river rocks and glass (all intact) marbles
*Coliseum background to avoid glare (just paper taped to the outside back)
*a filter sleeve hung from the side that he loves to play hide and seek/sleep the night in (cheapest betta hang-out ever and he LOVES it)

Why yes I am a Latin teacher. Why do you ask? :roll:


----------



## acadialover

Betta Rookie said:


> *5 gallon filtered aquarium
> *heater
> *2 amphorae with various accessible hidey-holes
> *some pothos plant on top
> *silk plants on bottom
> *gravel mixed with river rocks and glass (all intact) marbles
> *Coliseum background to avoid glare (just paper taped to the outside back)
> *a filter sleeve hung from the side that he loves to play hide and seek/sleep the night in (cheapest betta hang-out ever and he LOVES it)
> 
> Why yes I am a Latin teacher. Why do you ask? :roll:


lOLOLOL..... love your sense of humor. Nice... it looks like a much larger tank !!


----------



## Betta Rookie

Thanks!


----------



## Gen2387

*Changes made to Admiral's tank!*

I realized that he didn't like smaller closed spaces as he never went in the hiding places I bought him so when I found this cave I jumped on it. He can hide in it but it's still pretty open and he loves it. I'm so happy I finally found something that suits him! Yay! There was a small hole at the top of it and I was scared he would get stuck in it so I put a fake plant in there.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Lovely looking fish + cute cave, how large is that tank?


----------



## acadialover

*Boogies tank*

HEre is my 5 gallon Boogie tank. Boogie says hi


----------



## BettaBuddy101

I like the wood


----------



## acadialover

me too. In a larger tank, I can stand it up or do different things. In the 5 gallon it is pretty earn tight. However, Boogie likes it allot as he is always swimming under, over and around


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is Maxwell's new 2.5 gallon:


----------



## acadialover

Like it !
What a good looking guy. Where did you get the jug ? Smooth edges.


----------



## yayagirl1209

My first betta.....and my first tank. It's a 3 gallon filtered marineland eclipse.


----------



## Aluyasha

acadialover said:


> Like it !
> What a good looking guy. Where did you get the jug ? Smooth edges.


 Me?
I got the jug cave at Petco, it is like $7 there I think (comes in brown or red). And you can either have it on it's side or sitting up.


----------



## acadialover

WOW !! really NICE , and what a GORGEOUS betta !!
HOw warm is the tank ?


----------



## acadialover

Aluyasha said:


> Me?
> I got the jug cave at Petco, it is like $7 there I think (comes in brown or red). And you can either have it on it's side or sitting up.


oh good, thanks.


----------



## yayagirl1209

acadialover said:


> WOW !! really NICE , and what a GORGEOUS betta !!
> HOw warm is the tank ?



Thanks Acadia! It's a warm and toasty 79° in his home thanks to his trusty little Hydor THEO 25 Watt heater.


----------



## acadialover

sweet. Keep us posted on how that heater works out, ok ?
I'm curious about the different brands of adjustable
Where did you get y our BEtta ? SOooo pretty..


----------



## yayagirl1209

The THEO does heat a little higher than what it says on the dial. But once I figured out what to set it at, it's been pretty dependable. It's middle of the road in cost too.

As far as my still yet to be named lil boy....my brother got him for me as an early birthday present from PETCO in his area. He brought him down when he came home for Thanksgiving. By far, one of the coolest birthday presents ever!


----------



## acadialover

Great Brother for sure..
Thanks for info.


----------



## kfryman

Yayagirl does your betta enjoy that lantern? I might get one if I get another small tank.


----------



## Gen2387

BettaBuddy101 said:


> Lovely looking fish + cute cave, how large is that tank?


5 gallon, heated, filtered.


----------



## acadialover

I thought it said 3 gallon ?


----------



## yayagirl1209

kfryman said:


> Yayagirl does your betta enjoy that lantern? I might get one if I get another small tank.


He loves it. He swims in and out of it all the time. Sometimes even rests inside of it. You can barely see him....but he's sleeping inside of it.


----------



## fishy friend2

Here is an old pic of mine, it looks different now, but I wanted to show what it used to look like


----------



## kfryman

Alright thanks yaya. I will only get one for a small tank. I don't think it will look good in a sorority, well at least my style for the sorority. i am going to have pots and live plants plus some driftwood.


----------



## Jennuhrrific

*Dixie and his new tank. =D*

Hey guys! So I got my fish, Dixie, from a friend last night and this morning went out and bought a whole setup for him and hopefully it's okay. It's a 5 gallon with a heater, thermometer, gravel, some plants and decorations and a filter. The only thing missing right now is the hood for the aquarium which won't be here until Wednesday. Anyway, here's a picture of my new tank, what do you think? 

Edit: I just saw the post about the filter baffle so I'm gonna have to do that later on tonight when I finish my water. =)








Here are a few pictures of Dixie, hopefully his fins will start healing on their own with the right conditions.


----------



## acadialover

HEy , NIce .
LOVE his 'oh Ya " ?? look !!!! Very pretty.


----------



## Myates

Hehe too cute.. the tank is cute, but in the last picture his face makes him look like he's saying "Erm.. hope the boys down at the club don't see this!" Teehee.. or he could be saying "I so should of gone with the unicorn and a gnome instead.."

So cute!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Here's Akemi in her 'Kingdom', as I call it. She has her own castle and she acts like a princess sometimes.


----------



## acadialover

where ???? I see a clock.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

grr, stupid photos... sorry, technical difficulties!


----------



## hellofishy

where have you guys found the cheapest over 1 gal tank? Just a simple nice one, maybe a 2+ is it cheaper online or at a petstore?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

at Petsmart, they have a 2L tank (no heater, no filter) with some tap water conditioner, food and pebbles for under $20 (i think)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marina-Aqua...325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58900b85e5

here is a link to the package, but it may be a bit more expensive in the pet stores, because this is Ebay. Hope i've helped!


----------



## hellofishy

Thanks! I just bought a dragonscale... only because i had a empty 1 gal at home (heehee- plus i wanted one..) I am using my ten gal for my females, so I think i should upgrade him soon. Although i promised myself I would just use the 1 gal and not spend anymore money... i can't help but think he would be happier in a little larger tank. Hes just a little boy now so I may have some time


----------



## Myates

Depends on whether you want a filter or not (which if you had a small tank one, you could put it on these)- if not and willing to do the 100% water changes each week, Petco has these.. Keepers. The medium is 1.75 gal, the large is 2.75 gal. No lighting... but a desk lamp of approx 40 watts and lower works perfectly- no extra heat on the tank or the water, and safe to use with a heater.
They don't look clear in the pic, but they are clear in life.


----------



## acadialover

someone gave me the easiest way to upload photos to this site, as I am not very good with computers...
when you go to reply, scroll down, and click on manage attatchments... then just choose the file from your computer and ba-da-bing.... I usually drag the photos I want from iphoto onto my desktop and that makes it easy to find...


----------



## PewPewPew

Walmart sells 2 gallon glass cookie jars that make fun and adorable homes  I used one and gave one as a gift. I was able to run a small filter like the tetra whisper 3i in it as well as a heater easily. You can even keep the glass lid on top, so long as there's a slight crack at the top, which is easy to do when you have a heater's cord and or airline tubing from a filter 

Theyre usually about $10, which isnt bad for a cute, thick glass tank.


----------



## Jodah

My two macquariums, based on the outer shell of a g4 powercube case.




























For now, one will be getting a female crowntail soon as I find the right one. The clear one may get a cambodian, or another crowntail female. Cuz crowntail's rock! Sorry for the slight blurriness, I don't have a tripod, and got a large coffee running through me at the moment. lol.

Both cost me less than 20 bucks to make too. w00t!


----------



## acadialover

whhooa, from another mac family member, how did you do it ?


----------



## Jodah

Acquire the outer shells? or Put the plexi in the bottom?

I got the shells from some disused ones at my gf's college, gosh, almost 3 years ago now?

As for the plexi bottom, I knew aquarium silicone doesn't bond very well, but it does seal. So, being very careful I cut plexi squares to fit inside the outer shell, then rounded the corners over with a belt sander. You have to go slow otherwise you'll round the corners over too much and be sol. After that, I measured the approx distance from the underside of the top, to the point where I wanted the bottom plexi to sit and cut 4 pieces of scrap wood to that length.

After that, I set the plexi inside, using the wood to support it, taped in place, and drilled 3 small holes straight through the sides of the shell into the edges of the plexi. I then used tapped the holes for some set screws (6/32 iirc) and gently screwed those in.

After that, I used some two part plastic epoxy that was supposedly clear (totally was not clear) to secure the bottom panel further into place.

After that not so clear epoxy, I cleaned the inside of the shell, and used aquarium silicone to seal it all up. First test leaked like a sieve. Apparently my holes were not drilled so straight and protruded into the inside of the shell.

So, resealed and water tested again, tested fine. The green one I painted, the clear one I did not. This is a relatively old idea though as someone posted a vid of it back in 2007 on youtube. Just merely took me this long to get off my arse and do it.


----------



## bettafish15

Are they at least a gallon? They look small...


----------



## EvilVOG

I like it. I'm all for building useful stuff out of junk.


----------



## acadialover

Thanks for the info. Pretty inventive !!


----------



## Jodah

Yeah, sorry that was so long-winded.

According to my rough estimates (rounding measurements down, not up, so its actually larger than I calculated) It's just under 1.25g

yes it's small, no, there will be no filter in it. No, it's not meant to be a permanent home for any betta. More of a halfway house. :-D

edit: Found the link to the youtube Video. No, I don't approve of a heater-less tank. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_IexJPWm_M


----------



## swcho92

just a quick question...i just got a new betta with my gf....we are slightly on a low budget, so i tried to save on tank and got a plastic storage box that is almost 4gallons (for only $7...lol) because it's so much cheaper than getting a tank of the same size
would that work or are ther problems with using it? (other than not being able to see the fish well from the side)


----------



## nel3

ive got an update on my 5g divided, atm the dt (left side) is in last day of qt in aq salt. sorry if its a bit pic heavy. teh righ side is the brighter side as the base of the bulb just happens to be placed just past the main divider. i have yet to get a timer but i'll drop by a store for that tomorrow. theres between 6 -9hrs of light a day depending on my work schedule.

the right side wisteria are losing some lower level branches but are doing so well they're both an inch over the water level. one is geting a leave slightly burned from the light, i'll trim them down and replant the tops. the left side wisteria isnt doing very well. the one farthest from the divider will be swapped with the purple fake plant tomorrow. the other one closest to the divider is losing some leaves but much less than the other. the anubias is ok with some slight iron deficiency.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

swcho92 said:


> just a quick question...i just got a new betta with my gf....we are slightly on a low budget, so i tried to save on tank and got a plastic storage box that is almost 4gallons (for only $7...lol) because it's so much cheaper than getting a tank of the same size
> would that work or are ther problems with using it? (other than not being able to see the fish well from the side)


It's probably fine. All plastics labelled 1 to 5 (look inside the little recycle triangle for the number) are safe for fishies.

If you'd like more info, this is a very good read:

http://www.qualitymarine.com/News/Feature-Articles/Is-Plastic-Poisoning-Our-Tanks?-(10/11/10)


----------



## Jodah

Let's see, it's now 12:51am my time, Ankou just got put into his new temporary home. The 5.5 gallon is getting taken down. Completely. He can hang out in this tank till I get the funds together to do a proper planted tank for him. He deserves it after dealing with uber cloudy water for almost two weeks straight.

When there was still daylight in my room before heading off to work.









And literally about 10 minutes ago. He seems to be enjoying it, scooting around checking everything out. 









I gotta figure out this camera's issue with taking pics of tanks at night time. It's not nearly as bright as the pic makes it seem.


----------



## EvilVOG

really digging the cube and i despise Apple... lol


----------



## Jodah

You and me both. lolz. I figured this one the one thing an Apple could be useful for. XD


----------



## acadialover

ooohhhh, glad it changed the world or the better !!


----------



## Mart2289

Cool tanks! I'll post some of mine soon!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Jodah Those are so awesome! And what a pretty fish you have! 
Do they have a cover? 

Heres a few of my tanks..

Since my other betta got ill and doesnt look like he is going to make it.. (sad..:-()..I decided to undivide my 10 gallon.









I still have a little aquarium silicone to scrape off where the divider was.

3 gallon for my lil blind guy Monet.










And I added a few more stems of ludwigia into my other 10 gallon.









My plants are more lively green looking lol..My camera on my phone isnt the best though. :-?


----------



## ManInBlack2010

my goodness Littlebittyfish!! your tanks are beautiful!! especially that last one! it looks like something out of a fairy tale, lol


----------



## Jodah

Thank you LBF. They don't have a cover as normal tanks do. I have about a 2"wide x 4"long oval on the top to access the tank with.


----------



## adams87

*My new tanks*

The larger 10 gallon tank is currently going through the cycling process. The second one is a holding tank for quarantine or cycling. In the large aquarium I have 5 real plants (2 amazon swords and 3 banana lilies) and the rest are artificial. I eventually want to use all natural plants and no artificial ones. I love bright colors and want to give it a more pirate or carribean look. 

You can see my betta in his holding tank. He is a bright bright red and very pretty.


----------



## Ankaizes

Here's a couple pics of my betta. I just moved him from a 2.5 gallon to a 5 gallon tank a couple of hours ago so I'll be adding in some more decorations for him.

I have that ammonia patch thing because my tap water has chloramide and always registers something around .25 ppm with the water test kit.
(not really sure how effective it is as I just had it for a week) I also use prime to condition.

Question, that whisper 3i filter he has is rated only for up to 3 gallons so I changed the pump to one that is rated for 10 gallon tanks and it seems to suck more (in a good way). Is this good enough or should I get a 5 gallon rated filter? Any recommendations?


----------



## acadialover

I;m sure that one is fine. Just do your water changes regularly.


----------



## kfryman

Littlebittyfish said:


> Jodah Those are so awesome! And what a pretty fish you have!
> Do they have a cover?
> 
> Heres a few of my tanks..
> 
> Since my other betta got ill and doesnt look like he is going to make it.. (sad..:-()..I decided to undivide my 10 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> And I added a few more stems of ludwigia into my other 10 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plants are more lively green looking lol..My camera on my phone isnt the best though. :-?


I wish I could do this maybe I will try something similar, I don't want to copy your "swagg" (Swagg is a stupid word but I use it to make fun of it)


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43647&stc=1&d=1324009392
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43648&stc=1&d=1324009407

New Home Just put him in today


----------



## ArcticRain

MarcusTheGreat said:


> New Home Just put him in today


What size is your tank? It looks really nice!


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

ArcticRain said:


> What size is your tank? It looks really nice!


thanks bud its a 10g tank


----------



## ArcticRain

You must have one lucky Betta!!


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

ArcticRain said:


> You must have one lucky Betta!!


lol i hope so will see i just put him in today about 2 hrs ago


----------



## acadialover

Really like your tank Marcus..... gorgeous......


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

acadialover said:


> Really like your tank Marcus..... gorgeous......


thanks man


----------



## Tikibirds

> i tried to save on tank and got a plastic storage box that is almost 4gallons (for only $7...lol) because it's so much cheaper than getting a tank of the same size
> would that work or are ther problems with using it? (other than not being able to see the fish well from the side)


They work fine. I use them too as temp housing


----------



## undergunfire

My 10g heated/filtered planted tank (my first go at it, too!). Ghost Rider and Jesco White occupy this tank (as well as a few assassin snails, trumpet snails, and a school of pygmy corys on each side)...











5g cube heated/unfiltered planted tank I purchased at Pet Kingdom in San Diego last weekend - I LOOOOVE this tank and wish I bought a few more (it was $23 including a glass cover). Pearl lives in it (as well as assassin snails, trumpet snails, and a school of pygmies)....



























2.5g heated/unfiltered tank housing Vespa (he is doing better, but not 100%). I plan to possibly make this a planted tank....











My new guy's 2.5g heated/unfiltered tank. I also plan to possibly make this a planted tank, as well....


----------



## PewPewPew

You keep your trumpets with your assassins? Do they go after them?

Very nice- love the cube, too. Thanks for makin' me want one! (


----------



## acadialover

Very nice !!!!


----------



## undergunfire

PewPewPew said:


> You keep your trumpets with your assassins? Do they go after them?
> 
> Very nice- love the cube, too. Thanks for makin' me want one! (



I went to PetSmart and asked for some free trumpets, so they loaded me up on them, haha. I put them in the tanks because I read they were good for sifting around the sand and the plant roots. I did see my assassins eating a snail, but I suppose that is okay :lol:.

The tank is a Visio brand. I don't know where I can get them in AZ, so thats why I am kicking myself for not getting more! They also had 5 gallon long ones too and some come with glass dividers specifically made for bettas.


----------



## acadialover

whaat ??? 5 gallon long ???? wow..... I'm gong to look them up.... all the 5 gallons I got around here are above 45.oo and the same shape.... bowed, or flat.


----------



## undergunfire

acadialover said:


> whaat ??? 5 gallon long ???? wow..... I'm gong to look them up.... all the 5 gallons I got around here are above 45.oo and the same shape.... bowed, or flat.


Yep! I really liked the Visio tanks. The "smaller" sizes seem to have been made specifically for bettas because they come with glass dividers .


----------



## puppyrjjkm

10 gallon tank, re-done.


----------



## Myates

Undergun.. be careful in your 5 gallon.. with a betta, cories alone are overloading the bio load.. add in multiple snails who have a HUGE bio load and will reproduce faster then a rabbit lol.. you may have some trouble.
Beautiful tank, just make sure to watch the chemistry very careful and do lots of water changes.. but a 5 gallon is normally not recommended for a betta and multiple other fish. Just wanted to make sure you're aware of the dangers. Good luck to you! Again, you have awesome looking tanks!


----------



## undergunfire

Myates said:


> Undergun.. be careful in your 5 gallon.. with a betta, cories alone are overloading the bio load.. add in multiple snails who have a HUGE bio load and will reproduce faster then a rabbit lol.. you may have some trouble.
> Beautiful tank, just make sure to watch the chemistry very careful and do lots of water changes.. but a 5 gallon is normally not recommended for a betta and multiple other fish. Just wanted to make sure you're aware of the dangers. Good luck to you! Again, you have awesome looking tanks!



I am aware of this, but thank you for the warning! I do small water changes every 3 days & "spot clean" with a turkey baster. When we were in San Diego I came across pygmies for $3 each, so I had to get quite a few of them since here in AZ they are $8+ each and have to be special ordered.


----------



## acadialover

wow, that is allot of fish for one small tank. HOpefully you have another larger tank for the cories ??
I'm sure you didn't get them just because they are cheaper there if you don't have the right tank for them ? Nice ten allon !


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Beautiful tanks & Beautiful fish undergunfire


----------



## undergunfire

acadialover said:


> wow, that is allot of fish for one small tank. HOpefully you have another larger tank for the cories ??
> I'm sure you didn't get them just because they are cheaper there if you don't have the right tank for them ? Nice ten allon !



Nope...I have one 10g, one 5g, and two 2.5g tanks. My plan is to purchase the new Tetra 15g tank from Petco...and all my pygmies will be moved into there. Like I said, I understand there is "too many" living things inside of the 5g, which is why I do many water changes. So yes, I did buy the pygmies because they were cheaper in CA then AZ....the price and availability were too good to pass up since I had been wanting them for a while.


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is an Updated picture of Mr. Plum's 5 gallon tank!


----------



## acadialover

I like it !!!


----------



## acadialover

undergunfire said:


> Nope...I have one 10g, one 5g, and two 2.5g tanks. My plan is to purchase the new Tetra 15g tank from Petco...and all my pygmies will be moved into there. Like I said, I understand there is "too many" living things inside of the 5g, which is why I do many water changes. So yes, I did buy the pygmies because they were cheaper in CA then AZ....the price and availability were too good to pass up since I had been wanting them for a while.


Great. you did have another place for the cory's !;-)


----------



## ArcticRain

acadialover said:


> I like it !!!


Thank you!! Do think there is anything more I can add to it?


----------



## ashleynicole

The first picture is my daughters female betta tank. The second one is my sons male betta tank. 

They are both 5 gallon hawkeye kits from walmart.com and I bought an adjustable heater made by hagan on amazon and use the aquatech hob filter that came with the tank. I attached a piece of sponge on the output of the filter to disperese the flow a little bit. They are planted with wisteria, dwarf sag, and a few small crypts broken off of the bigger crypts in my 29 gallon planted. 

I have to say though, now that they spawned in my male tank, I am going to remove the male to put in the females tank and put the female in my 29 gallon community tank (she was in the community tank before I bought the 5 gallon and she did wonderful in there)... at least until the fry get big enough to move to a bigger tank. Then they will both go back to their respective homes. Also, there is a sponge shoved in the intake tube of the filter in the males tank right now so that there is barely any flow in the filter and a piece of sponge of the outside of the intake tube so the fry won't get sucked in. I know a sponge filter is recommended, but there is hardly any flow at all through the filter at the moment, the output is a very slow trickle.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Very nice, what substrate have you got in there?


----------



## BettaBuddy101

ArcticRain said:


> Thank you!! Do think there is anything more I can add to it?


Maybe you could add some more of those green plants (particularly the far most one) for a more heavily planted look, that left most plant is particularly nice & realistic.


----------



## acadialover

Looks fine the way it is. Does he go in that floating log ?


----------



## Myates

Wait, who spawned? The bettas?
(Pretty tanks!)


----------



## Zappity

If the bettas spawned, you gotta leave the male with the babies.


----------



## ArcticRain

acadialover- Yes! He love going in it and swimming around! It has a little feeding hole in the top so, when ever I get the food out he goes inside and waits for me to put the food in the hole. He actually like the floating log better then the cave on the ground! I got it at Petsmart for $10.


----------



## acadialover

INteresting, I'll check it out.... sigh... just another visit to PEtco....


----------



## ArcticRain

Haha, you say it likes it a bad thing!


----------



## acadialover

"money , money, money MUHHHney !!!!!


----------



## TielBird101

ROFL!!! XD Okay, Trump. XD


----------



## Jodah

Ankou's new digs. the Macquarium was a pita to work with, especially during a wc.










And oh how I wish these were real plants instead of fake plants.


----------



## xtina127

20 g is this going to be to big?
is there anything else i should add to it?


----------



## PewPewPew

Just got home from college and had to break my tanks down again. Sigghhhhh! D:<

Here;s Svedka's side. Seeing how the stem plants like it in the new water.. Everything's so young!









Full tank, not sure what's going on with my light atm, kinda dark in there. Rageeeee!











New baby from cajunamy's side :> Gets less light so we're gonna see how the stems like it...they probably wont. Sighhh!


----------



## Jodah

PewPewPew, that is a beautiful tank! I'm hoping one of these days I can have my 5.5g setup as a planted tank for Ankou.


----------



## kfryman

Pewpew what is that stem plant called? I think that is the one i have.


----------



## ashleynicole

BettaBuddy101 said:


> Very nice, what substrate have you got in there?


If this question was directed to me, i have pool filter sand and use root tabs for the plants, also dose seachem excel and seachem flourish. 



Zappity said:


> If the bettas spawned, you gotta leave the male with the babies.


Yes I know silly  I am going to remove the male as soon as the fry are free swimming  The female was moved to my 29 gallon community today and she is loving it in there.


----------



## PewPewPew

Jodah said:


> PewPewPew, that is a beautiful tank! I'm hoping one of these days I can have my 5.5g setup as a planted tank for Ankou.


You can do it!


kfryman said:


> Pewpew what is that stem plant called? I think that is the one i have.


I believe you mean the moneywort? I think its the one in your avi?


----------



## kfryman

No the one in the avi is wisteria, but in my 2.5g I have a plant that looks like that.


----------



## Silverfang

Just redid the boys 10 gal, god I hated that Caribsea sand!

Plain silica sand, reused nearly all there old plants, plus a few new ones. Will add all my left overs to the sorority after, still have nearly 8 stalks of cabomba left.
Anyways here is it. The full tank, plus a shot of each boys side, Champagne (left) and PK (right). Forgive the cloudyness.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Sorry for the size!
My new bettas brandie new tank...What do you think?


----------



## Silverfang

nothing showing up here Lyzza


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

how about now?


----------



## fishy friend2

Still not showing up


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

THIS should work...=]


----------



## Cinderwolf

Here is my boys new ( well.. to him) 2 gallon HEX tank. I just got him Monday I believe had him in a bowl for a day and a half then put him in this today, with some new soft plastic plants (don't worry i checked they are soft and nice)and his rcck cave. Just need to test out his heater and it will be int here in no time 9 its not to cold here so I'm not worried that he is without it for a day or 2)

Anyways, Here it is! Still need ot clean the official lid, so no light for now and a homemade lid.


----------



## acadialover

Pretty !


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Here's Hector's home. I may upgrade him to a 5-gallon later on, but he seems to enjoy this one for now.


----------



## angiessa

Scruffy Nerfherder said:


> Here's Hector's home. I may upgrade him to a 5-gallon later on, but he seems to enjoy this one for now.


Hector is GORGEOUS.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

omg hector is beautiful! where did you get him?


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Thanks! I actually picked him up at PetCo of all places. They had a great selection and, despite the bad reputation, the employees were very knowledgeable; before I told them I had everything set up, they suggested a heater, a one-gallon tank minimum, and plenty of plants/hiding places. Very nice people!


----------



## angiessa

Awesome that you found such a beauty at PetCo...and that you have a PetCo with good employees! 

Here's a pic of my newly-set up 5 gallon divided. Norman is on the right, Walter the left. Sorry for my phone's crappy camera.

I've got a bunch of live plants ordered, so this setup will be completely different once those come in. I'm hoping the java fern and anubias I ordered will grow up and fill in the back to hide the plastic mesh (I wanted to keep fins out of the filter intake. Also, Walter decided he liked wedging himself between the heater and tank wall, so I blocked him from getting to it).


----------



## TaylorLynne

Finally going to post pictures of my boy's homes!

First, Howl's 1.5(?) gallon. He loves it in there, always has a nice bubble nest going. 









And Haku's 10 gallon. He shares it with 4 neon tetra. There used to be 5 but one died...I should probably get a couple more. Sorry the picture is a little blurry :/


----------



## angiessa

Your 10 gallon is beautiful! I love the placement of the rocks and driftwood.


----------



## Jodah

I'm so jealous now! grrr. really need to get my arse in gear and get my 10g sorority up and planted!


----------



## TaylorLynne

Thanks guys


----------



## kfryman

angiessa said:


> I've got a bunch of live plants ordered, so this setup will be completely different once those come in. I'm hoping the java fern and anubias I ordered will grow up and fill in the back to hide the plastic mesh (I wanted to keep fins out of the filter intake. Also, Walter decided he liked wedging himself between the heater and tank wall, so I blocked him from getting to it).


Anubias won't get very big and grows so slow. I would recommend wisteria as it grows very fast with added fertilizers.


----------



## fishy friend2

Here is a pic of my plants 6 gallon, my Betta dash shares it with 2 endlers, some snails, and 4 shrimp


----------



## xtina127

*my 20 g  just need s water n a fish know*


----------



## xtina127

so do you find the hammock leaf any good?


----------



## angiessa

xtina127 said:


> so do you find the hammock leaf any good?


My fish both love theirs.


----------



## xtina127

Thank you for the feed back  i'll have to ordar one for my fish. (Which i do not have yet )


----------



## Aqua Butterfly

*Rocky Boy and Speckles New Home*

I'm lovin this little tank and so is my betta and catfish. I set it up a couple days ago. I was my Christmas present to me. :-D


----------



## Wolfstardobe

Here's my planted 10 Gallon


----------



## SpookyTooth

I spent the last three days looking through topics like this one while I eagerly awaited the acquisition of my first betta. I can't begin to describe how excited I have been about getting a new fishy friend and have learned as much as my brain can handle.

While I don't have any decent photographs of the fish himself yet I do have a photo of his new home. I apologize for the quality of this image but I took it with a six year old mobile phone. You can just about see the tanks new inhabitants by the rock to the lower right of the photo.

The tank is 26 litres (approximately 6.8 gallons) and heated to 79 degrees F (though it's a tiny bit cooler right now, the heater just needs to kick in again). There is a lid to the aquarium, it's a plastic mesh-type doodad that sits ontop a slight ridge just below the very top of the aquarium (hopefully that makes sense), so there's no risk of him jumping out.







 
I was tempted to buy a betta hammock but in the end decided against it. He seems to like his rock and has taken a liking to swimming under the bridge. He's already begun to calm down (he kept flaring at his reflection) and seems like a fiesty fellow. The moment I sat at my computer he stopped exploring and was up at the front of the aquarium patrolling.

Oh yes... please excuse the hideous gravel. I wanted to replace at least some of it but there wasn't any dark, natural gravel I could find so we purchased a small bag of rocks (deemed safe for aquariums) and scattered those around.

I'll beg my sister to take some better photos soon. The vines that are threaded in and out of the water are fish-friendly. I simply wanted to utilize them in a "different" way.


----------



## Cawine8

i Have a 15L aquarium with a simple water pump and water heater (water is always in between 25 and 28°c) 
decorations: 3 bamboo stick/plants a few big stone decorations
my fish is a beta crown-tail black/blue and white


----------



## yayagirl1209

Just added 2 live plants to my tank.....there's a crypt in the background and anubias nana in the mid ground. Hoping to replace my silk plants with live plants down the line. Hope my il guy enjoys his new plants.


----------



## audjree

Here's my Christmas present to my female betta, Pearl. She was an impulse buy and lived in a temporary heated 1 gallon for the past two months. 
With my Christmas money, I finally bought her a new 2.5 gallon with new decor and set it up thirty minutes ago, and she loves it.  I'm really happy with it and all its colors and I'm sure she is too.


----------



## Myates

Nice tanks everyone!

Aqua Butterfly, may I ask what size tank and type of catfish you have? As most catfish won't work well with a betta, and cories need a school of them  Just a heads up as don't want to have a catfish grow too big and think your little guy is a snack! Otherwise, love the tank!



Aqua Butterfly said:


> I'm lovin this little tank and so is my betta and catfish. I set it up a couple days ago. I was my Christmas present to me. :-D


----------



## dlite

My 29g with 1 veil tail male betta, 18 neon tetras, 2 fancy guppies(m/f) and about 20 cherry shrimps


----------



## Fawnleaf

Ok. I am officially jealous. OMG! Your tank is so beautiful! I CANNOT seem to get the natural look. I have no green thumb.


----------



## fishy friend2

My heated, moderately planted, double filtered 15 gallon with 1 male Betta, 6 Pygmy cories, 3 male fancy guppies, 3 endlers, 12 neon tetras and some ghost shrimp


----------



## NewFishyOwner

Ok here is my new 5 gallon fish tank for my baby girl Lily.


----------



## Gen2387

*Remodeling!!!*

I moved around some stuff in my 5gal that has Admiral in it. He seems to like it better that way because for the first time, he's made a GIGANTIC bubble nest near the heater. Yay!

The second pic is my new 3gal keeper that has Winchester in it. He was a shy traumatized little thing when I got him 5 days ago but now he's just happy and makes little bubbl nests! Yay again!


----------



## dlite

Fawnleaf said:


> Ok. I am officially jealous. OMG! Your tank is so beautiful! I CANNOT seem to get the natural look. I have no green thumb.


Thanks a lot Fawnleaf, I've spent a ton of money on this tank, too much imo, I think anyone can out decorate me with the same budget. This hobby is too expensive :|


----------



## LoveMyBettas8885

Here's my 10 gallon divided tank.


----------



## NewFishyOwner

Awesome Tank Very inpresive and cool a divided tank was wondering how people made those.


----------



## SpookyTooth

*New tank - yay!*

After settling my betta into his new home I began noticing cracks and sealant problems (that weren't there before) so we had to rush to the pet store and get him a new aquarium.

As well as that, he decided that of all the plants he wanted to rest in it had to be the rigid, plastic, spikey lotus that I had all intention of removing anyway so that was taken out and thrown into plastic-plant hell (not literally... but why couldn't he have chosen his silk anubias-ish plant?!)! His filter was also swapped over to a fully cycled sponge filter as his hang-on-the-side one had too strong of an outflow and both baffle methods caused problems!

His new tank is two litres (half a gallon) less than what he had before, so it stands at 24 litres (6.3 gallons). I decorated it relatively similar to his old one (with a couple of preferred alterations) and am looking forward to getting a couple more plants for it.










Again, I apologize for the photo quality.


----------



## upngo




----------



## upngo




----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Cute coconut house! whered you get it?


----------



## PewPewPew

I think upungo made it!


----------



## upngo

Yes I made it myself. 
I am not a big fan of the coconut, but it has its purpose


----------



## PewPewPew

I just realized your username is up 'n go, ive been reading it as upungo in my head this whole time! lol, sorry!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Is it made from a real coconut? Are they safe to use? I would think theyd use pesticides ..


----------



## LittleBettas

My ten gallon Sorority


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

LittleBettas said:


> My ten gallon Sorority


Wow, beautiful! I was going to do a sorority, but i dont have enough cover for them all to saftley co/mingle...=[ I want one like yours so bad!


----------



## fishy friend2

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Is it made from a real coconut? Are they safe to use? I would think theyd use pesticides ..


the should be safe, i use some in my tanks, the bettas love it so much


----------



## Jodah

They're fine after you clean them out really well (ie scrape the inside like crazy) and boil them once or twice. Should be good to go after that. Nice sorority tank LB!


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice sorority, LB, that's exactly how dense it should be! Wannabe sorority holders take note!


----------



## LittleBettas

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Wow, beautiful! I was going to do a sorority, but i dont have enough cover for them all to saftley co/mingle...=[ I want one like yours so bad!


Thank you  all of the decorations are from my old 30 gallon when I had Parrot fish so I kinda recycled, lol, I love its look, but its hard to find gals sometimes with all of the plants, lol, the plants are ANCIENT, they are the kind that everyone says rips bettas fins, but these things have been used so much they are now soft, lol, Im hoping to switch over to live plants (I have hornwort in now  )


----------



## LittleBettas

PewPewPew said:


> Nice sorority, LB, that's exactly how dense it should be! Wannabe sorority holders take note!


Aw!
Thank you!!! :-D


----------



## PewPewPew

Best wishes!


----------



## Vizja13

My 10 gallon divided tank for a pair I will hopefully be getting soon. Still need some more live plants, may just end up having it completely planted. But I'll get ther slowly xP 









The new 5.5 gallon I got yesterday, took the pic last night so still bubbly. Using this as a recovery tank for Jazz who is tail biting -eyeroll-


----------



## xtina127

Vizja13 said:


>


 what is the purple dec in there. i love it


----------



## Vizja13

It is This which I found at Petco yesterday when I bought the new tank. The orange is the same thing, and it appears to come in pink as well.


----------



## mjoy79

those look cute! I wonder if they pass the "pantyhose" test to protect those betta fins?
I'm visiting Petco this weekend so I'll see if they do


----------



## Vizja13

Hahaha cool! I hope they have them 









Close up of the purple one if you wanted to see


----------



## xtina127

They look amazing  if i could figure out brand & name i could order one


----------



## Vizja13

Well, you CAN order from Petco, lemme grab the tag though...

Well, Petco brand xP thats helpful


----------



## cmccully04

here's a photo of my 10 gallon setup for my little VT buddy Raider.


----------



## TwilightNite

Here are my tanks!
Sorry that the pictures are so large.....

Opal's tank is the one on the left..... It is a 1.5 gal filtered water wonders.....

Marilyn's is the one to the right..... It is a 1 gal filtered desk aquarium......

Angel's is the one on the bottom... It is a 2.5 Gallon filtered Aquaview 360.....


----------



## Litlover11

I got an aquarium stand for Christmas, so I decided to upgrade Ares to a ten gallon! Hopefully the added space will finally stop his tail biting, as he wouldn't stop in the 5 gallon and the 3 gallon seemed to make it worse. 







Its a stand that can hold a ten gallon and a 5 gallon, so I will be adding Freyja's five gallon on the shelf below. This should free up my room a little bit; I have too many tanks!


----------



## kfryman

Here is my 15g tank, I am going to cycle it and let the plants grow out. Everything in this tank is 100% natural besides the Buddha head. I still haven't decided if I want to make it into a sorority or just a community tank. Any votes?


----------



## registereduser




----------



## BlackberryBetta

Awesome tanks everyone. So jealous. I wanna post pics of mine so badly but I am too lazy to go and get the camera right now! lol Soon.........


----------



## Aqua Butterfly

Hi Myates, Thanks for the compliment on the tank! I now know I should have more than one Cory but he seems to be going merrily along with his business for the time being and the Betta leaves him alone. Since that pic was taken, I've changed up the tank a bit, added a little more cover, taken the red coral out, just TOO much red, a may go get another Cory. Its been years since I had an aquarium and it really takes willpower not to overstock. But thanks to you guys and gals here, I know better, LOL!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

My tank, and now the water level is a bit higher and I have a leaf hammock on the left side 

Question though: Cobalt seems to be nervous sometimes, and furiously paces in front of the acrylic. Is there anything I should be worried about, or is he just acting normally? He always seems to be swimming against the walls of the tank...


----------



## PitGurl

Tinsel's new home. He sould be arriving tomorrow, yea! This is a Marineland 3 gallon. It's filtered and heated. My first time trying live plants.


----------



## acadialover

Nice job !!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Holy swords! Make sure to get some root tabs for those guys and not to have too too much light on them. They like light, but diffused is best for them.

I like the set up, best wishes.


----------



## PitGurl

Thanks guys 
@pewpewpew- I did pick up some root tabs. They're planted in plant substrate too. The stores around here don't have a good selction of plants. Lot's of swords, lol. I wanted to make sure everything I got was aquatic. It seems all the petsmarts and petco are now getting those "tube" plants. Thanks for the tip on the lighting. Luckly my room gets good diffused light so I won't have to use the LED much.


----------



## dlite

nice looking tank pitgurl, I love the bright green on that dark substrate :thumbsup:


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh good! Good to hear. Swords are nice plants and will look great in tanks. If they begin to get too big, put em in a bigger tank...theyre tank busters! ( :c!! )

Is it eco-complete? My swords like it...vals, too. They go NUTS in eco complete with hardish water.


----------



## PitGurl

It's Flora-max. Can you tell me the name of the short plant at the front? It looks like aquatic poison ivy, lol.


----------



## Neil D

I haven't updated on my tank in a while, so here it is! The tank is 10 gallons, divided, heated and filtered, as well as cycled. There are two bettas, Josh on your right, Max on your left. Always the spazzes they are! lol


----------



## angiessa

Just got my 10-gallon all set up. Walter's on the right, Crayola will be on the far left when he arrives, and the center will be empty for now. Crayola has had a history of tail biting, so I'm not going to put another boy in the center in case it stresses him. Might add an ADF at some point, but no other fish. I'll also be replacing all the artificial plants in this tank with live ones next week when I pull them from QT.


----------



## angiessa

...and Norman's 5-gallon, which he has all to himself because he's far too high-strung to have a roommate. 










From the following picture, you can see what he did to his fins in the short day and a half he was in a divided tank with Walter. As the picture shows, they're starting to get clear tips, so they're growing back, but I'm trying to keep him isolated to prevent any more problems. Little spaz.


----------



## Jodah

Was only supposed to browse today... but here's the little cutie I came home with. Her name is Freyja.



















Course, I figured I had resealed this particular macquarium properly. Apparently I did not. So, gonna give her a week to chillax, then drain the tank and reseal it.... again.... for the third time....


----------



## angiessa

Ack, sorry the tank's giving you trouble...but I hope you can get it fixed. I _really_ like the look of it.

And your new girl is lovely


----------



## Jodah

Well, these things happen when you don't do a full leak test... twice... with weight in it. Cuz without anything but water it's fine. I guess just the weight of the sand is enough to push down hard enough to cause a small leak. Either way, this tank is gonna be used instead of me staring at it. Same with its twin that is currently sitting on the floor.


----------



## PewPewPew

I like what you did with the filter. Clever! I might do that if I begin using my HOB filters again.


----------



## JKhoi

Bullet's 10g


----------



## Larkspur

This is the fish tank I found at the good will for 3.99! It's a tetra glofish aquarium I was so excited when I found it! It was purple but I covered the outside with electrical tape XD


----------



## MJK87

JKhoi said:


> Bullet's 10g


Your tank looks amazing! Im in the process of setting up a 10 gallon planted tank and would be extremely happy if it turned out like this. Could you maybe give me your lighting specs and species of plants? Im just trying to get an idea of what people are using for their 10 gallon planted tanks.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

Larkspur said:


> This is the fish tank I found at the good will for 3.99! It's a tetra glofish aquarium I was so excited when I found it! It was purple but I covered the outside with electrical tape XD


i love the pink gravel, lol! and good thinking with the electrical tape! i went through that issue with my new 30g, it was from the 80's and had brown trim but the stand was black *facepalm* i covered the glass in newspaper and spraypainted it, i missed a couple spots but u can't see unless you look hard, maybe i'll use electrical tape to fix that up


----------



## WiggleSwim

audjree said:


> Here's my Christmas present to my female betta, Pearl. She was an impulse buy and lived in a temporary heated 1 gallon for the past two months.
> With my Christmas money, I finally bought her a new 2.5 gallon with new decor and set it up thirty minutes ago, and she loves it.  I'm really happy with it and all its colors and I'm sure she is too.


In those 2.5 glass tanks, how do you manage to add a filter, heater, etc. with the glass top?I looked at it but decided against it because of the top.


----------



## JKhoi

MJK87 said:


> Your tank looks amazing! Im in the process of setting up a 10 gallon planted tank and would be extremely happy if it turned out like this. Could you maybe give me your lighting specs and species of plants? Im just trying to get an idea of what people are using for their 10 gallon planted tanks.


Thanks and sure!  That's over 100 dollars and something just for plants.. ._. But its totally worth it! Plus I believe it is a big bonus as my betta is more interested in the plants than his tank mates  What ever keeps him busy = Less Fish death! I do notice he loves to sleep in many cracks and on top of many plants.

Plants that I have are usually ones you can get at your local pet store so it will be easy to get them. Plus all the plant in that tank are thriving! Just make sure you study on the amount of light to give each day. Also buy liquid fertilizer to help boost the plants! One I would suggest is the Aqueon brand.
I have plants such as Anubias, Anacharis, Hornwort, Java moss, Amazon swords (many types xD), Another moss that looks jelly ( not sure the actual name but next time I check the LPS Ill tell you!) and many others the I can't think of at the moment. Hope this helps you!

The lighting specs; I'm just using a normal florescent bulb for any house. ;( I'll make sure if I'll need to replace it though! It seems more than sufficient since most require moderate lighting.


----------



## acadialover

JKhoi said:


> Bullet's 10g


wow.... awesome tank. What size is it ?


----------



## WiggleSwim

I got shutter happy and decided I wanted to post, too!
This is Charlie in his 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow with Whisper 31 filter and Aqueon 10W mini heater. Yes, another Spongebob house! I kind of want a taller plant for the background, but not sure yet.


----------



## JKhoi

@acadialover- Its a 10 gallon.


----------



## acadialover

JKhoi said:


> @acadialover- Its a 10 gallon.


awesome !!!!!! I love the tetra's.


----------



## fishy friend2

They are harlequin rasboras


----------



## Jodah

PewPewPew said:


> I like what you did with the filter. Clever! I might do that if I begin using my HOB filters again.


Yeah... bout that...

It was intended to keep the sand substrate from getting sucked up into the 3i. Epic fail. I drained the tank today, and put Freyja in a temp home so I could reseal her tank. Yeah, bottom of the filter had about 1/4" of sand stuck in it. >_<

But, I had the original sponge from the red sea nano I recently got, so, I'm tying that around the intake and that should work well. I hope...

edit: just noticed the temporary tank is leaking as well. I hate these macquariums with a passion now. grrr...


----------



## acadialover

fishy friend2 said:


> They are harlequin rasboras


duh... I meant that , I have them in with some tetras.


----------



## Neil D

Jodah said:


> Was only supposed to browse today... but here's the little cutie I came home with. Her name is Freyja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course, I figured I had resealed this particular macquarium properly. Apparently I did not. So, gonna give her a week to chillax, then drain the tank and reseal it.... again.... for the third time....




OMIGOD I'm an apple fan! haha I love that tank...I have an apple sticker on mine, check out my album...


----------



## Jodah

Yeah, I really think it's the ultimate upgrade to finally make a Mac useful. As for the "leak" I found earlier on the other mac tank, apparently it was a false alarm. So I may just move everything over to that one and call it done. Just gotta carve the top out to give space for the filter. Then, when she gets bigger, she'll get her own 2.5g planted at a minimum.


----------



## Mikey1973

Here is my red VT. I am going to get him a bigger tank soon.










Here is my MultiColor VT in his 10gal tank.










I will update as I progress..


----------



## bahamut285

@WiggleSwim: What kind of temperatures are you getting with that heater? I have the same and I find it runs a little warm in a 2.5G


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

bahamut285 said:


> @WiggleSwim: What kind of temperatures are you getting with that heater? I have the same and I find it runs a little warm in a 2.5G


 Actually, i have the same one, and it runs a little cool..about 74...ugh...how do you do yours? i heard your supposed to put warmer water in the tank [when the bettas not in there] and itll matain that temp?


----------



## WiggleSwim

It usually does run around 74-76 degrees F. But yesterday, I had it on along with the tank light and nearby radiator. It got up to 81. I was nervous about it rising while I was sleep so I turned it off to try and regulate the heat since it doesn't turn itself off. It's been pretty warm here again, so I hadn't turned it back on.


----------



## Jodah

Almost all of the "preset" heaters I've used I start with warmer water and they seem to maintain 78* better.

@wiggleswim : Did your minibow come with a base to set the tank on?


----------



## WiggleSwim

Jodah said:


> Almost all of the "preset" heaters I've used I start with warmer water and they seem to maintain 78* better.
> 
> @wiggleswim : Did your minibow come with a base to set the tank on?


No, not this one. The one that I had to throw out because of a leak did, though, but it was an older model from about 6 years ago. I guess they stopped using the base. The weight of the water plus the surface I had my tank placed seemed to have warped it.


----------



## bluebeard

I love this thread, it's great seeing everyone's setups. 
Mine is a 5g tank, heated, filtered, lots of different kinds of live plants, several ramshorn snails and ghost shrimp. I've had this tank for a while but just got the crowntail betta two days ago. His name is Bluebeard after one of my favorite Kurt Vonnegut books (and of course the French folktale.)
Right now he wont stop flaring at his reflection but I'm hoping he'll calm down in a bit.


----------



## acadialover

wow.... !! What a gorgeous boy and beautiful tank.
how do yo ukeep your plants up / ferts, water changes etc . What is your substrate ?/ what kind of plants ?


----------



## bluebeard

acadialover said:


> wow.... !! What a gorgeous boy and beautiful tank.
> how do yo ukeep your plants up / ferts, water changes etc . What is your substrate ?/ what kind of plants ?


Thanks so much! I'm pretty happy about it 

*Plants:* Sagittaria (various types), anubias nana, pygmy chain sword, marimo, aponogeton, java fern (tied to drift wood), and the arch in the middle is pennywort! Oh and the floating plants are salvinia and frogbit.

*Substrate:* fine gravel 

*Water: *20-30% water changes every week. I don't use a gravel cleaner because the plants would become uprooted but the plants do a pretty good job of recycling the fish wastes.*

Fertilizer: *Aqueon aquarium plant food, once a month


----------



## Rex and Flower

Wow all of these tanks and aquariums and beautiful. Also humungous. It's pretty cool seeing all of these tanks. It show that people here really care about these spectacular fish.


----------



## MelF1977

*small sorority and dt male*

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THIS TANK IS TEMPORARY. 

Here's my 8 girls in a fluval 7.9......VERY densley planted with silk. I'm waiting for my new to me 30g to finish cycling. I also took a quick pic of my DT male in his plain bowl, 1.5g of water. It is heated. I bought a 3g Eclipse for my daughter's young blue boy (not pictured) that was mislabled at Petco as a girl. If I like this setup, I'll get 1 for my male too.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

MelF, 
What are those sea anemones made out of? Are they plastic toys, or actual tank decorations? If so where on earth did you find them?!


----------



## MelF1977

LyzzaRyzz said:


> MelF,
> What are those sea anemones made out of? Are they plastic toys, or actual tank decorations? If so where on earth did you find them?!


They are made by Blue Ribbon I think? They are pretty cool. The anemone part is like rubber poly. If I didn't have a sponge over my filter all those would be swaying in the current. Some of my girls like to snuggle into them like a clown fish. I bought them off amazon this past christmas, I don't remember the sellers name though. Check out this ebay link. I haven't bought from them yet, but I soooo want to. I could probably fit some different types into my 30g. I haven't finished decorating it


kajomom | eBay


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

They are AWESOME. If only If only!


----------



## MelF1977

LyzzaRyzz said:


> They are AWESOME. If only If only!


Yeah, they are pretty sweet. I just wish her prices were slightly cheaper. Mine fom amazon were just under 5 each free shipping.


----------



## Cilenez

i am new here, but wanted to share my baby betta and tank set up.
it is a 1 gal tv shaped acrylic tank.
i do think my baby betta is a female, not sure.


----------



## Justeen28

This is Manfred!  Everything in his tank, including him, is all from Petsmart!


----------



## Bombalurina

Hey Cilenez and Justeen, how are you guys heating those?


----------



## Cilenez

Bombalurina said:


> Hey Cilenez and Justeen, how are you guys heating those?


i live in SW Florida, my current house temp runs between 74 and 80, no heater needed i think... we are having a very warm winter here..


----------



## Zappity

Cilenez said:


> i am new here, but wanted to share my baby betta and tank set up.
> it is a 1 gal tv shaped acrylic tank.
> i do think my baby betta is a female, not sure.


She doesn't look too good... How many water changes do you do? And what are you feeding her?


----------



## Cilenez

Zappity said:


> She doesn't look too good... How many water changes do you do? And what are you feeding her?


weekly water changes.
zoo med betta pellets.

what is it about her that makes you say she does not look good?
she is about 1 inch long currently and the photo was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Zappity

Cilenez said:


> weekly water changes.
> zoo med betta pellets.
> 
> what is it about her that makes you say she does not look good?
> she is about 1 inch long currently and the photo was taken with my cell phone.


She just looked a little...not feeling so good in that picture to me for some reason xD sorry..


----------



## Cilenez

Zappity said:


> She just looked a little...not feeling so good in that picture to me for some reason xD sorry..


oh ok.. i will see if i can get a better photo with my regular camera. and to tell you the truth, this baby was the best looking betta they had when i went. so i went with a baby. i know, i know.. i should have waited, but so far, she is doing well.


----------



## bettafish15

*Cilenez, *I think Zappity asked because she seems to have stress bars, however I'm not sure that isn't normal in young bettas.


----------



## Tappy4me

I was too lazy to go to photobucket to get the pics...so just uploaded them from my album on here. :lol:

Draco's home










Shadowfax's home










Big Red's tank (work in progress)


----------



## Bombalurina

Cilenez said:


> i live in SW Florida, my current house temp runs between 74 and 80, no heater needed i think... we are having a very warm winter here..


That's a bit more variation than ideal, and 74 is definitely on the cold side. I'd get a heater just for temperature stability.


----------



## missm83

Reds tank (i do have a filter just need to get the filter cartridge for it so its not in the tank yet) ITS not much but he seems to like it, 2nd day i had him he made a bubble nest


----------



## Gen2387

Cilenez said:


> i live in SW Florida, my current house temp runs between 74 and 80, no heater needed i think... we are having a very warm winter here..


The temp of the tank will always be lower than the room temp. so if it goes under 76 I would def get a small heater.


----------



## Gen2387

Zappity said:


> She just looked a little...not feeling so good in that picture to me for some reason xD sorry..


I think it's the stress stripes and the fins that look just a little clamped... but it might be because of the new environment, or if the water is not warm enough...


----------



## Cilenez

Gen2387 said:


> The temp of the tank will always be lower than the room temp. so if it goes under 76 I would def get a small heater.


sorry i was not able to answer your question sooner.
she now has a smaller heater and a small filter in her tank. temp is now around 78-79 degrees. i thought she was active before, but now she extremely active. eating well and fins opened fully. her fins are a beautiful red color now. thank you.


----------



## Nerd Rage

Just made a betta tank after my wife had a spare tank to give me. I think it turned out pretty good.
And yes, I so went for the Asian theme XD


----------



## betta4ever

Nerd Rage said:


> Just made a betta tank after my wife had a spare tank to give me. I think it turned out pretty good.
> And yes, I so went for the Asian theme XD


Very nice! Reminds me of a tank I saw on Youtube awhile back!


----------



## Cilenez

Nerd Rage said:


> Just made a betta tank after my wife had a spare tank to give me. I think it turned out pretty good.
> And yes, I so went for the Asian theme XD


it looks GREAT...


----------



## Bombalurina

Very pretty!


----------



## Bombalurina

Cilenez said:


> sorry i was not able to answer your question sooner.
> she now has a smaller heater and a small filter in her tank. temp is now around 78-79 degrees. i thought she was active before, but now she extremely active. eating well and fins opened fully. her fins are a beautiful red color now. thank you.


 That's great to hear!


----------



## xtina127

so what is the best temp for a betta?


----------



## TielBird101

xtina127 said:


> so what is the best temp for a betta?


I usually keep mine at 78-80.


----------



## xtina127

My tank is steady past 3 days at 77. Im gonna try turning it up a smidge
so 79 would be a good temp


----------



## TielBird101

I think so.


----------



## AmyC00

Here is my 10 gallon tank that is home to Edward Cullen my betta!


----------



## TielBird101

Neat lookin!  I LOVE the tree trunk thing.


----------



## AmyC00

thanks! it had some orange/green flowers attached to it but ive had it for years so it kinda fell off! but its still usable and Edward seems to love it for hiding!


----------



## TielBird101

LOL! XD I cut the plants off of my cave so they wouldn't rip Peach's fins and o I could attatch the anubias to it.


----------



## AmyC00

thats cool!


----------



## AmyC00

i just added this background to the tank


----------



## AmyC00

okay i reversed the background to the other side.. what do you think? which one looks better?

pic 1 (background pic without flash on camera)
pic 2 (background pic with flash on camera and tank light on)
pic 3 (background pic without flash on but the tank light is on)


----------



## Aluyasha

I like the second background. 
Beautiful tank by the way!


----------



## AmyC00

thank you! i like the second background alot too! im pretty certain thats the one its going to stay on


----------



## manhtu

*Redbull!*

Hi Guys!

I'm new here and just got into this whole fish thing... lots of stuff to learn and things to read. Here is my buddy's new home. I will add more stuff to his home as I gain more knowledge about it.


----------



## morla

Wow! Awesome tanks!


----------



## AmyC00

i got some decorations and gravel today for Edward! i think it looks even better with the new stuff in there! gives him more hiding places!


----------



## Bombalurina

manhtu said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm new here and just got into this whole fish thing... lots of stuff to learn and things to read. Here is my buddy's new home. I will add more stuff to his home as I gain more knowledge about it.


 
Hey Manhtu, that's a very handsome betta and a smart-looking tank.  Make sure you get your little guy a heater!  He's probably also enjoy some decorations or plants to hide in.


----------



## undergunfire

After loosing 3 bettas in two days, I got another betta (one that had been at PetSmart for quite a while!) a few weeks ago and just finally got around to setting up his permanent tank. He is a plakat...my favorite .

*Tank size:* 2.5g.
*Lights:* Desk lamp with a natural daylight 40W (for now).
*Filter:* Red Sea Nano (on lowest flow setting.
*Heater:* Hydor Mini (78F - 82F...depending on indoor temp).
*Substrate:* Fluval Stratum (bottom) & two different types (grain sizes) of river sand for the top.
*Decor:* Japanese rocks & driftwood.
*Plants:* Java moss (tied to driftwood), Anubias, and a floor plant that I can't remember the name of.
*Other inhabitants:* 4 Ghost Shrimp.


I just set this up a bit ago (the plants & bottom layer substrate were from an established tank), so that is why there is those little air bubbles!


Room lights on...










Top View...










Room lights off....


























And a Ghost Shrimp picture, just because I love these guys ;-)...


----------



## LittleBettas

undergunfire said:


> After loosing 3 bettas in two days, I got another betta (one that had been at PetSmart for quite a while!) a few weeks ago and just finally got around to setting up his permanent tank. He is a plakat...my favorite .
> 
> *Tank size:* 2.5g.
> *Lights:* Desk lamp with a natural daylight 40W (for now).
> *Filter:* Red Sea Nano (on lowest flow setting.
> *Heater:* Hydor Mini (78F - 82F...depending on indoor temp).
> *Substrate:* Fluval Stratum (bottom) & two different types (grain sizes) of river sand for the top.
> *Decor:* Japanese rocks & driftwood.
> *Plants:* Java moss (tied to driftwood), Anubias, and a floor plant that I can't remember the name of.
> *Other inhabitants:* 4 Ghost Shrimp.


LOVE IT! thats what I want to do with my 2.5 gallon....
What kind of heater do you have in it... and how does it work? Im looking for a new heater for my 2.5 gallon since the other one stopped working right


----------



## undergunfire

LittleBettas said:


> LOVE IT! thats what I want to do with my 2.5 gallon....
> What kind of heater do you have in it... and how does it work? Im looking for a new heater for my 2.5 gallon since the other one stopped working right




Thanks! I wasn't sure how the tank would turn out and I honestly thought it wouldn't look as good....but I'm quite happy with it! I'm just wondering how cleaning will go. I'm assuming I'll have to do smaller water changes and spot clean with my turkey baster. I hope the shrimps don't get eaten and can help with the spare betta pellets.

The heater is a Hydor brand...I'm assuming the mini? I got it at Petco and it's a 7.5W...only cost me $10. I have 3 of these and they all are spot on at 78F - 82F....I have one in my 5g cube, 2.5g, and a recent 2g (well, 1.5g after sand & rock) pico reef. By far my favorite heater for smaller tanks (which are my favorite kind, lol).


----------



## manhtu

Bombalurina said:


> Hey Manhtu, that's a very handsome betta and a smart-looking tank.  Make sure you get your little guy a heater!  He's probably also enjoy some decorations or plants to hide in.


Hi Bombalurina!

You can see in the left side of the tank there's a heater attached to it. 

I'm also planning on getting a lot more plants and drift wood. Once i get some more stuff in there i'll post a new pic 

Thanks for the tips! :-D


----------



## Dragonii

Lovely set up. What do you have in mind for the lighting upgrade?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

Just Rearranged my setup here is how it looks like


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46229&stc=1&d=1326842672
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46230&stc=1&d=1326842685
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46231&stc=1&d=1326842698


----------



## a123andpoof

This is my female Harunas tank. It is a corner 1g. She is only around 1inch long possibly shorter. So she is super tiny. I will post pics of my two gallon when I finish redecorating it and part of my 10 gallon. 
Anyways before it just had two plants, but she seemed a bit bored so I bought her a little cave to hide and play in! She seems to really like it. I took this just after I cleaned it so no fishy.










Hope the picture isn't to big.


----------



## Bombalurina

manhtu said:


> Hi Bombalurina!
> 
> You can see in the left side of the tank there's a heater attached to it.
> 
> I'm also planning on getting a lot more plants and drift wood. Once i get some more stuff in there i'll post a new pic
> 
> Thanks for the tips! :-D


 
I totally saw that.... *shifty eyes*


----------



## bbulino

Heres a few pictures of my bettas Vulkrav & Jadorei along with their tanks.








P.S sorry about the quality took these with my phone.


----------



## Jodah

Undergunfire, I must say that is a beautiful 2.5g planted.


----------



## Bobee

*my spongebob fish tank*

this is my female bettas home. they really like to play in the little houses :-D


----------



## Molinious

*Misery and his hareems home*

I know its a community habitat but hes the boss!


----------



## TielBird101

Molinious said:


> I know its a community habitat but hes the boss!


It's beautiful!!! :O How many gallons is it?


----------



## undergunfire

Jodah said:


> Undergunfire, I must say that is a beautiful 2.5g planted.


Thank you . Im definitely into the plain ol 2.5g tanks now, once planted. I kinda wish I could take down my split 10g and replace it with two more of the planted 2.5g, but it wouldn't be fair to the two bettas in it that are used to having 5g of space. Hrm....now I'm thinking of getting two separate 5g tanks because it will be easier. Great, lol!


----------



## Molinious

TielBird101 said:


> It's beautiful!!! :O How many gallons is it?


Its 140 litre (37 us gallon) amd thank you


----------



## TielBird101

Molinious said:


> Its 140 litre (37 us gallon) amd thank you


Wow! That's so cool! I bet he loves it! ^.^ I wish I had room for a bigger tank. XP


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is an Updated picture of my 5 gallon! I am thinking about adding a plant or two and maybe another small cave. 
I have a feeling the picture is going to be huge, I apologize if it is!


----------



## elijahfeathers

Spent two hours trimming and rearranging plants and the like. >> I thin it's pretty though.

I sacrificed two of my lesser-quality marimo balls into a... carpet thing. I heard they'll grow like this, and it's been driving my mad with curiosity, sooo xD


----------



## bettafish15

Bobee said:


> this is my female bettas home. they really like to play in the little houses :-D


You need much more cover to house female bettas together, so before they turn on each other, please add more decorations. Floating plants are a good idea, and a cheap option for the bottom is PVC pipe. How often do you change the water? It might be a camera thing, but it looks a bit murky.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I thought I'd post my tank design here, too. It's not done yet (still have to find black electrical tape). I want to add more plants and give it a better aquascape, but the general design is there. And I also need a new hood with better lights.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Hector's new home! My parents bought a 5-gallon tank for me for my birthday, and after picking up two more plants, I moved Hector right in. I still need to get him a pirate ship, though... that little pirate figurine is just too small!


----------



## a123andpoof

Koi's new home! It's 1/3 of a ten gallon tank!


----------



## mjoy79

thekoimaiden said:


> I thought I'd post my tank design here, too. It's not done yet (still have to find black electrical tape). I want to add more plants and give it a better aquascape, but the general design is there. And I also need a new hood with better lights.


love this. thinking of doing something similar once I have my 10 gallon tanks free. I'm assuming the bettas don't see each other?  I thought that is a good idea for the guys that get a little more stressed out


----------



## thekoimaiden

mjoy79 said:


> love this. thinking of doing something similar once I have my 10 gallon tanks free. I'm assuming the bettas don't see each other?  I thought that is a good idea for the guys that get a little more stressed out


If both bettas are looking at each other they can see each other, but that maybe happens once a day. It is great for keeping the stress down in my divided tanks. It works great for a divided tank with high-strung bettas. I had one boy who would flare and flare all day long. I eventually had to remove him to a 1 gal treatment for his really bad fin rot. With this new setup he can't even see his more mellow buddy.


----------



## Ciomara1202

@koimaiden did u make your own dividers? I have a 40 gallon I'm about to divide .this looks great !!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ciomara1202 said:


> @koimaiden did u make your own dividers? I have a 40 gallon I'm about to divide .this looks great !!!


Thanks! I made them using craft canvas and report binders. I got them both at Wal-Mart for about $10. With those materials I was able to make 3 dividers and have enough canvas left over for jump guards.


----------



## fishy friend2

Here is a pic of my planted 15 gallon tank








And the betta


----------



## sourgrl

*bruiser's digs*

we have bruiser in a 6.6 bookcase aquarium. in addition to the betta log he loves the hidey holes in the pirate ship. haven't decided what we're going to do for a back ground yet, so we'll keep tweaking it for a little bit










happy dancing fishy


----------



## Ciomara1202

Koimaiden what are those things between the dividers and what are the for , it looks like a sponge ?


----------



## Ciomara1202

That's nice,I like that Betta log where'd you get it ?  , what's that at the top it looks like xmas iceicles lol


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ciomara1202 said:


> Koimaiden what are those things between the dividers and what are the for , it looks like a sponge ?


The thing on the front is the heater. It's not the greatest. I'm getting a Fluval in there soon. The thing on the back is the filter. It's a home-made sponge filter. It does a good job of moving the water around as well as being a media for the biol-filter.


----------



## Tappy4me

*Tango's new home*

Here's Tango's new tank.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

what a cute little tank! does he build bubble nests under the leaf?


----------



## DanielaMarie

Molinious said:


> I know its a community habitat but hes the boss!


Nice tank Molinious! How well does your betta get along with the tetras?


----------



## Jodah

So, after much banging of my head against the wall. I fell back to the most simplistic way to get a Red Sea Nano to surface skim the water in Ankou's tank. CPVC pipe, a couple elbow's, and voila! Dunno why I over thought it as much as I did. Oh, and Freyja now has a proper tank, with a proper heater. I just got sick and tired of the macquarium constantly leaking from a new spot.

Now I just need to pick up some more plants to fill their tanks in a bit more. >_<

Ankou's tank Redo:









Surface Skimmer mod:









Freyja's New tank:









Gonna have to take more picture of her tank at night, had too much light coming from the window's behind me. Also, assuming the surface skimmer mod continues to work, The next 100% wc, I'll be pulling it out, and spraying it black.


----------



## MJK87

Jodah said:


> So, after much banging of my head against the wall. I fell back to the most simplistic way to get a Red Sea Nano to surface skim the water in Ankou's tank. CPVC pipe, a couple elbow's, and voila! Dunno why I over thought it as much as I did.


Jodah, what is the purpose of all that? Does it reduce flow? Ive been looking for a way to reduce the flow on my nano filter. If so it might be worth a try.


----------



## Jodah

Nope, it's not to reduce flow at all. The red Sea nano already has a flow adjuster built in. The purpose of this is so I don't get that "oil slick" on the surface. Overall helping to keep a cleaner tank.

ninja edit: Now that I think about it, it makes it darn near impossible for a betta to get sucked into the filter as well!


----------



## MJK87

Yeah all the oil on the surface is pretty annoying.


----------



## Tappy4me

ManInBlack2010 said:


> what a cute little tank! does he build bubble nests under the leaf?


he's built a couple small ones!


----------



## Dragonii

Stormshadow got a make over on his tank today.
The old set up....









How it looks now...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAt2S_QO-7w&feature=player_detailpage

White background was changed to black and the little hut was replaced with a piece of driftwood that has a hole in it. It sit right against the back wall and gives him a nice little tunnel to hide in.


----------



## dew

He almost looks exactly like Blizzard! Nice tank to! I've always loved tanks like that one.


----------



## Dragonii

dew said:


> He almost looks exactly like Blizzard! Nice tank to! I've always loved tanks like that one.


 
Thanks. The tank is a home made job. It's 3.2 gallons.


----------



## abeepak1

Hey guys, I just recently jumped on the betta scene, and all I have to say is I LOVE IT! My Name is Satoru Hemmi, half Thai half Japanese, currently living in Thailand, so I can get to all the breed of Bettas imaginable :3, thou this particular betta of mine is a gift I received from my girlfriends lil' brother (another fellow in love with Bettas). 

After seeing that you guys posted pictures of your betta homes, heres mine...

Nautilus' Home 










Kinda Envy Nautilus for having such a big home =w=. 

And heres the said Nautilus.I've been taking care of him/her since he/she was one month old, great to see the development as he/she grows  Nautilus is still a bit young, hence the size, therefore I still can't tell if its a he or she :S.










Hope to hear some feedbacks and to get to know you guys!


----------



## abeepak1

^
You cant really see it in the picture, but in real life, with the Actinic + 10K Light going on, the Plants are actually glowing xD


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Very pretty tank and fish. I have a female that is similar looking. Yours looks like a girl crowntail to me but you never know when he or she gets bigger...


----------



## Zappity

abeepak1 said:


> Hey guys, I just recently jumped on the betta scene, and all I have to say is I LOVE IT! My Name is Satoru Hemmi, half Thai half Japanese, currently living in Thailand, so I can get to all the breed of Bettas imaginable :3, thou this particular betta of mine is a gift I received from my girlfriends lil' brother (another fellow in love with Bettas).
> 
> After seeing that you guys posted pictures of your betta homes, heres mine...
> 
> Nautilus' Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda Envy Nautilus for having such a big home =w=.
> 
> And heres the said Nautilus.I've been taking care of him/her since he/she was one month old, great to see the development as he/she grows  Nautilus is still a bit young, hence the size, therefore I still can't tell if its a he or she :S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear some feedbacks and to get to know you guys!



Ooh, great tank and fish!! I think she looks like a little girl  I have one almost identical to her except mine's fins are more purpley-pink.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

abeepak1 said:


> Hey guys, I just recently jumped on the betta scene, and all I have to say is I LOVE IT! My Name is Satoru Hemmi, half Thai half Japanese, currently living in Thailand, so I can get to all the breed of Bettas imaginable :3, thou this particular betta of mine is a gift I received from my girlfriends lil' brother (another fellow in love with Bettas).
> 
> After seeing that you guys posted pictures of your betta homes, heres mine...
> 
> Nautilus' Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda Envy Nautilus for having such a big home =w=.
> 
> And heres the said Nautilus.I've been taking care of him/her since he/she was one month old, great to see the development as he/she grows  Nautilus is still a bit young, hence the size, therefore I still can't tell if its a he or she :S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear some feedbacks and to get to know you guys!


nice tank


----------



## MJK87

Here is the new 2.5 gallon tank I set up for my halfmoon today. Its a temporary home for him until I get the background painted on his 5 gallon. I decided to try sand this time for substrate and I really like it. Sorry for all the bubbles on the glass.


----------



## dew

Where did you find a hood for a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## mjoy79

Ditto !


----------



## MJK87

dew said:


> Where did you find a hood for a 2.5 gallon?


Amazon. Its only a light strip but it works. I looked for months until one day I found it. Its an aquaeon strip. They make them there just hard to find. Here is a similar one made by all glass aquariums. It should fit.http://www.amazon.com/All-Glass-Aquarium-Black-Incandescent-Strip/dp/B0002AS6FY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327381797&sr=8-4


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is a 45 gallon tank that is currently housing a single female betta (is intended as a sorority).

It's still a bit cloudy and I just shoved the plants in for now until I get some more. Mrs Blue is there in the left-hand side of the tank. 










I still have to pick up some rocks from the LFS, but I do have some java ferns, crypts and amazon swords coming in the mail to help fill it in.


----------



## Jodah

That is going to look amazing when you finish planting it!


----------



## Daisykd

I'm new here and I thought I'd share my tank too. I just set it up so my betta's not in there yet. So glad I found this message board though. The pic is a little big so I'll link it. 

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3664/emptytank.jpg


----------



## Wildehund

This is Jarvis' 5 gallon! Currently this is the only tank I have set up, I am hoping to set up more in the near future.









Hiding in his cave, he isn't the biggest fan of having his picture taken.










To the Bat Cave, er... Fish Cave!










Pretty stones! He seems to really like this particular one.


I apologize for the horrible picture quality, sometimes getting a decent picture on my cell phone is near impossible. He seems really happy in there, and that makes me happy! :-D


----------



## Wildehund

Daisykd said:


> I'm new here and I thought I'd share my tank too. I just set it up so my betta's not in there yet. So glad I found this message board though. The pic is a little big so I'll link it.
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3664/emptytank.jpg



That is a really cool tank! I like the volcano, that is nifty!


----------



## Daisykd

He seems to like the volcano too. Good hiding place for him I guess.


----------



## Wildehund

Daisykd said:


> He seems to like the volcano too. Good hiding place for him I guess.


Hiding places are the best. :-D


----------



## Daisykd

I'm so glad I bought those plastic plants too at least for now. I plan on getting real ones in the future.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.


----------



## Zappity

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.


omg that's sooo awesome O_O


----------



## doggyhog

WOW SK! That looks so awesome!


----------



## HelenS

Hello  This is George, I admit he was a impulse buy from petco and at 1st kept him in one of those half gal tanks. However, after visiting here and learning I got him a bigger tank, heater and a filter, He is in a 3 gallon for now but after looking at some of the tanks on here i will be changing  still least he isnt just hangin in his lil cuppie in petco anymore.


----------



## HelenS

Here a close up of George, his tank has changed since this pic, the plant was to sharp and the betta log flaked within a few days..we live and learn he loves his Alien skull though


----------



## Roxy

Mine ^.^


----------



## Ciomara1202

Is that a fluval chi ?!?!?! *jealous* 

Oh well till i can afford like 4 of those, I divided this 55 gallon tank, made these dividers with the link koimaiden gave me . worked great ! Now I just need some plants . So they atop seeing each other .


----------



## Roxy

Lol yes it's fluval chi.  5g version.

I got it on sale! ^.^


----------



## Wildehund

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.



What a pretty tank!
:-D


----------



## DanielaMarie

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.


That tree-plant you have is amazing! It's no wonder he loves it.


----------



## copperarabian

updated pic of my sorority/community tank


----------



## Zappity

copperarabian said:


> updated pic of my sorority/community tank


*drool*
THAT'S SO AWESOME


----------



## Wildehund

copperarabian said:


> updated pic of my sorority/community tank


Beautiful tank! :-D


----------



## Betta Newbie22

Wow I wish I had time for something like this..!! This is Awesome


----------



## Gen2387

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.


Oh my gosh! That looks awesome! Where did you get this tree/plant thing?


----------



## ohstacyann

New to the forum! Here is Gambit in his new tank. He's a new betta for me and at first I had him in a 1 gallon glass bowl but switched him over to this one today because I wanted a covered one and just more room for him. It's 2gallons. Heated, etc. The shot glass hideaway is temporary, I think. He probably won't use it nor really pay attention to it. He'd rather hide in the plants.

















Also, is he a veiltail? Sometimes he looks like a spadetail? The fish store just sold him as 'cambodian' but that doesn't even really match his coloring either.


----------



## Litlover11

@Ohstacyann, nice tank, I like the black and white theme! As for the tail type, I would say round tail, but I am not an expert. He is beautiful, either way!


----------



## ohstacyann

Litlover11 said:


> @Ohstacyann, nice tank, I like the black and white theme! As for the tail type, I would say round tail, but I am not an expert. He is beautiful, either way!


Thanks! I wanted him to be the main focus for his new tank. So I kept it super simple!


----------



## MyDoppelganger

Hey guys, I'm new to these parts, and I thought I'd start off by posting photos of my setup!





I currently have my fish, Marcel, in a 21 litre (5.5 gal) aquarium. I know the setup is quite bare and basic at the moment (I only got it today), but I plan to go back to the store very soon to buy a few more leafy plants to keep Marcel happy.

Sorry about the poor quality of the photos. Also, would anyone be able to tell me what kind of Betta Marcel is?

Cheers!


----------



## Thomasdog




----------



## Roxy

^ That bowl looks pretty small o_o


----------



## Vizja13

MyDoppelganger said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to these parts, and I thought I'd start off by posting photos of my setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have my fish, Marcel, in a 21 litre (5.5 gal) aquarium. I know the setup is quite bare and basic at the moment (I only got it today), but I plan to go back to the store very soon to buy a few more leafy plants to keep Marcel happy.
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality of the photos. Also, would anyone be able to tell me what kind of Betta Marcel is?
> 
> Cheers!


I think veiltail, and is that Cambodian coloring? -is not expert on color patterns-


----------



## Gen2387

Thomasdog said:


>


Nice betta but that bowl looks much TOO small... Have you considered something like 2 gallon. Bettas need room to stretch and swim around. They also need warm water (between 76 and 80 is good) because they are tropical fish. They'll survive in that kind of bowl but they won't thrive and it plays on their immune system. A heater and thermometer is also highly recommended.


----------



## PitGurl

After some issues with this tank I decided to take out the plant substrate and replace it with sand and also replace the live plants with silk. I left one live plant, some anubias on a rock. This tank will be for my new HM.


----------



## yayagirl1209

*update*

an update of my boy's tank. got rid of the silk plants and replaced them all with live plants. a java fern, a crypt spiralis, a crypt parva, an anubias nana, an argentine sword, an unidentified plant (towards the front :/), and a moss ball. love the IAL too. not getting much tannins in the water right now because the current filter still has carbon in it (thought it woud have been exhausted by now).


----------



## emeraldamykate

This is my 10 gallon setup. I'm going to add some plants soon, but other than that I absolutely love it! 








From left to right, Hercules, Sparrow, and Dionysus. Although I think Hercules and Dionysus are hiding in this picture.


----------



## Daisykd

Is that a 10 gallon?


----------



## emeraldamykate

Daisykd said:


> Is that a 10 gallon?


Mine? Yes.


----------



## JBosley

Hey!
This is my betta's home  Eventually he will be getting an upgrade! Just got him on Saturday, had a rocky start as I had no idea he needed a heater  But he's doing much better! His name is Firefly :-D


----------



## xtina127

This ia an update photo of Fishy's 20 G aquirum I got more silk plants and removed the hard plastic plants.


----------



## Bondance

thekoimaiden said:


> I thought I'd post my tank design here, too. It's not done yet (still have to find black electrical tape). I want to add more plants and give it a better aquascape, but the general design is there. And I also need a new hood with better lights.


Wow, what is that mossy looking stuff on the surface of the water? It's nice


----------



## MJK87

Here is my 2.5g with the water all cleared up. Extremely happy with the carbon pad I got off of amazon. Works like a dream in my nano filter.


----------



## JBosley

MJK87 said:


> Here is my 2.5g with the water all cleared up. Extremely happy with the carbon pad I got off of amazon. Works like a dream in my nano filter.



That looks amazing! Jealous :shock:


----------



## MJK87

JBosley said:


> That looks amazing! Jealous :shock:


Thank you!


----------



## MistersMom

MJK87 said:


> Here is my 2.5g with the water all cleared up. Extremely happy with the carbon pad I got off of amazon. Works like a dream in my nano filter.


OH MY GOOOOSH!!!!!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!! D: ITS SOOO CLEAN!!! 
very pretty! and so is your fish!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Gen2387 said:


> Oh my gosh! That looks awesome! Where did you get this tree/plant thing?


It's actually two parts. The leaves are for the Fluval Chi center console thing and the trunk is just fake aquarium driftwood put up on it's side. I mean, if you examine it closely, you can tell it's two parts, but from most points of views it looks like one piece. I figured Fleur didn't care, lol, and I think it looks okay!

These are the links to them:
http://www.petco.com/product/113272...d-Ornament.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Decor

http://www.petco.com/product/114636/Petco-Faux-pani-Aquatic-Decor.aspx


----------



## Gen2387

SaylorKennedy said:


> It's actually two parts. The leaves are for the Fluval Chi center console thing and the trunk is just fake aquarium driftwood put up on it's side. I mean, if you examine it closely, you can tell it's two parts, but from most points of views it looks like one piece. I figured Fleur didn't care, lol, and I think it looks okay!
> 
> These are the links to them:
> http://www.petco.com/product/113272...d-Ornament.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Decor
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/114636/Petco-Faux-pani-Aquatic-Decor.aspx


Thanks. I hope you don't mind if I use your idea. Might get a piece of driftwood and some plants now. LOL


----------



## SaylorKennedy

By all means! Fleur loves it so why shouldn't other fishies?


----------



## MJK87

MistersMom said:


> OH MY GOOOOSH!!!!!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!!!!! D: ITS SOOO CLEAN!!!
> very pretty! and so is your fish!


Thank you! Unfortunately my fish has a nasty tail biting habit. I moved him from a 5 gallon to the 2.5 in hopes that it would stop and I was lucky. He strangely seems much happier in the smaller tank and his tail is in the process of growing back now. Hopefully it will grow back to the way it was when I bought him. The pic in my avatar is what he looked like when I got him.

As for the cleanliness of the tank, I contribute that to a carbon pad and a poly pad that I found on amazon. I cut it to the size for my nano filter and its done wonders for the tank. Ill post the links below. I also tried adding some biomax to the bottom of the filter in hopes that it might aid in ammonia and nitrite reduction. Only time will tell though.

http://www.amazon.com/HBH-Cut-To-Fit-Polytech-Pad/dp/B0002DH3D2/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_4
http://www.amazon.com/HBH-Enterprises-Carbon-Filter-10x18in/dp/B0002DH3DC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327978643&sr=8-1


----------



## MistersMom

MJK87 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately my fish has a nasty tail biting habit. I moved him from a 5 gallon to the 2.5 in hopes that it would stop and I was lucky. He strangely seems much happier in the smaller tank and his tail is in the process of growing back now. Hopefully it will grow back to the way it was when I bought him. The pic in my avatar is what he looked like when I got him.
> 
> As for the cleanliness of the tank, I contribute that to a carbon pad and a poly pad that I found on amazon. I cut it to the size for my nano filter and its done wonders for the tank. Ill post the links below. I also tried adding some biomax to the bottom of the filter in hopes that it might aid in ammonia and nitrite reduction. Only time will tell though.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HBH-Cut-To-Fit-Polytech-Pad/dp/B0002DH3D2/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_4
> http://www.amazon.com/HBH-Enterprises-Carbon-Filter-10x18in/dp/B0002DH3DC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327978643&sr=8-1






ill post my tank in a minute...... its terrible.


----------



## MistersMom

no please NO ONE say anything bad, i already know its too small, but i have a sorority in the larger half and 1 male in each smaller part. i know i need more space for my girls, but for now they are small and i will save up money for a new 10 gallon. no fretting..... no scolding..... and no harassment.....
i already know, ive heard it all! i have been fighting a nasty case of fin rot,,and both males fins are growing back finally. none of my females had it...
so from left to right here are my decorations..... 2 silk plants a shark cave, a fake sea anemone,and a Nemo to go with,a divider,a plastic plans, another cave and a Buddha, divider, no fishing octopus, mug and a hidden grass and another grass...and the sections may look small, but trust me they aren't....


----------



## Bondance

I like it =D it's so colorful


----------



## Daisykd

I'd like some opinions on the backgrounds you can get for aquariums? Do they work in blocking reflections? I've noticed lately Arthur seems to be swimming back and forth fast really close to the side of the tank. Does this stress him out? Should I cover everything but the front with it if I buy some?


----------



## MJK87

Daisykd said:


> I'd like some opinions on the backgrounds you can get for aquariums? Do they work in blocking reflections? I've noticed lately Arthur seems to be swimming back and forth fast really close to the side of the tank. Does this stress him out? Should I cover everything but the front with it if I buy some?


A good background on the back of your tank will make your fish feel more secure and in most cases reduce stress. It also makes your fishes colors stand out. From time to time bettas may see their reflection in it and flair but its not harm for the fish.

Ive tried all different kinds of background from the cheap stuff you put on with tape to vinyl. I have found that the cheapest and most effective method is to just tape your tank off before you set it up and paint the back with black spray paint. I use krylon fusion gloss black to do my tanks. It sticks well and if you allow it to dry for seven days, it usually is completely chip resistant. Not only does paint look completely professional (as long as its not rushed) but it holds up well and is the cheapest method available (around 5$ a can) (one can will do a 10 gallon tank).

It is wise to paint the background as it also hides all the clutter of cords and box from a hob filter. If you plant to view your tank from the sides I would leave them clear but if you only plan to view your tank from the front it might be wise to paint the sides adding extra security for your fish. Here is a link on how to do it. Its worth the time it takes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn7pps8kjk0


----------



## Daisykd

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jetbo

Here is my planted 10 gallon male Betta tank with trumpet snails and 5 ghost shrimps.


----------



## Gen2387

Daisykd said:


> I'd like some opinions on the backgrounds you can get for aquariums? Do they work in blocking reflections? I've noticed lately Arthur seems to be swimming back and forth fast really close to the side of the tank. Does this stress him out? Should I cover everything but the front with it if I buy some?


I used store bought background on my tank and in my opinion it's even more reflective. My Admiral did nothing but flare at it all day and even ripped one of his fin because of it. I'm not saying it appens to all the bettas but it happened to mine. What I did is I went to Walmart and bought a piee of fabric (cloth) that had a really nice pattern on it (leopard print) and I use it as a background. It seems to reduce reflection and my fish loves it. He still flares but just in the morning when I open his light and for about 5 minutes, after that he stops.


----------



## Pewmew

*New tank*

Got an awesome new tank  My fish finally stopped biting his tail


----------



## registereduser

MJK87 said:


> It is wise to paint the background as it also hides all the clutter of cords and box from a hob filter.


I painted the back of mine with streaks of blue and green glitter craft paint. 
It glitters more in person than in this photo:


----------



## Daisykd

For the fabric it's on the outside of the back of the tank right? The fabric paint though did you use it on the inside or the outside?


----------



## AmandanFlynn

New here thought I would share Flynn's tank. 

Not done yet I will be adding some dwarf water lettuce and maybe some duckweed/frogbit/salvinia (which ever i find first), and a "floating log" that is made by "zoo med".

It is a 5 gallon:


----------



## PitGurl

Cactus's 2.5 gallon....


----------



## registereduser

Daisykd said:


> For the fabric it's on the outside of the back of the tank right? The fabric paint though did you use it on the inside or the outside?


outside


----------



## Daisykd

I'll try the paint idea for the back. Thanks registereduser.


----------



## RedFynn21

I just popped on this theard and seen that everyone here has awesome tanks, with really unique, creative ideas. How cool! I'll post a pic of my tank for the heck of it. I'm not much of a decorator...but my fishy seems to like it. =)


----------



## minimrshmll0

*My betta <3 ^___^ Lots of color!*


----------



## JBosley

This is my sisters tank! 5 gal, Fluval Chi :-D It was my tank, but I can't stand the noise of the waterfall, I'm very noise sensitive when I sleep haha. She recently got a Betta for it, his name is Abyss!

I plan to get myself, well Firefly my Betta, a Fluval Chi eventually. Or at least something glass and a bit bigger than his current home.


----------



## Roxy

w/ 2x grade a baby ial. 
^ from amy lim.



JBosley said:


> This is my sisters tank! 5 gal, Fluval Chi :-D It was my tank, but I can't stand the noise of the waterfall, I'm very noise sensitive when I sleep haha. She recently got a Betta for it, his name is Abyss!
> 
> I plan to get myself, well Firefly my Betta, a Fluval Chi eventually. Or at least something glass and a bit bigger than his current home.


If you re-arranged the rocks in a certain way, it wont make any noises.


----------



## JBosley

Roxy said:


> If you re-arranged the rocks in a certain way, it wont make any noises.


Thanks for the tip! Thinking of getting one now  Although if they get low on water they make an awful noise!


----------



## Roxy

JBosley said:


> Thanks for the tip! Thinking of getting one now  Although if they get low on water they make an awful noise!


I fill the tank w/ new water every 3 days... so I never heard of the noise haha.

Having a lid for that tank also helps too... but fluval are greedy butts and is selling the lid for $10 on amazon. XD


----------



## xtina127

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSEQ_kPXdS0&feature=youtu.be 

Some pictures and a video of Fishy his 20 G aquirum and his first bubble nest.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL so cute! I love his bling on the front of his tank


----------



## Daisykd

My newest tank setup.


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice! I love the natural look!


----------



## Daisykd

Thanks. It turned out better than I thought.


----------



## Dzpixie

*Hey!*

HI All,

Brand new betta(s) owner.....I have 4....all male...

Jazz & Indigo in 0.8 g each at work...
Cailin & Cory in a 2.5 g at home..

My Betta's Album: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3298
Here is Jazz's tank....


----------



## a123andpoof

Alright so I haven't posted Blinky's tank it is 2.5g.









I am super exited to say he is getting upgraded to a 10g. blinky is my sisters fish well partly. He lives in her room and she may or may not have paid for him. He came from walmart and it pretty big. My walmart sells big fish. Anyways he is around 1 1/2 years old. For a while I have thought about upgrading but never did. So my and my sister when half and half on this 10g. Just got it yesterday so I am in the process of cycling it. I also hope to get a few more tall plants in pink of course. I hate the color pink this is definatly my sisters tank. Also hope to add a few other fish like tetras or something later on.


----------



## minimrshmll0

*New 10 gal betta tank*

This is my new home to my 4 beautiful girls: Pinky (1 old), an babies: Goldy, Rainbow & Greenie.


----------



## Bombalurina

Hey DzPixie, it must be hard to heat those 0.8s. What kind of heater are you using?


----------



## BettaBuddy101

My Bettas recently redesigned 7.4 gallon home


----------



## JBosley

BettaBuddy101 said:


> My Bettas recently redesigned 7.4 gallon home


I LOVE the natural look of this! Looks amazing :-D


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Thanks. The plants don't seem to be doing too great which the picture doesn't show(smaller echinodorus melting, vallis doesn't seem to be doing so good), though the colours are much more vivid in reality. The hygrophilia (tall one on the left) has grown more since that picture. It sort of looks overgrown, but I don't mind that. I think it sort of makes it feel more natural and pablo (my betta) seems to enjoy swimming through it.


----------



## scootshoot

15 gallon long, presently housing 6 female bettas + 3 pepper cories + 4 ghost shrimp. Have a mix of live and silk plants (plan on adding more next time Petco or Petsmart has another clearance sale on plants), it's a good sign the tank has a fair amount of cover when one can hardly spot the inhabitants in this pic :lol:


----------



## nintendobratkat

This is Bob the Betta. My daughter can only say "Bob" so that's his name lol.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

nintendobratkat said:


> This is Bob the Betta. My daughter can only say "Bob" so that's his name lol.


Is that a fluval chi? If it is and if you haven't already got a cover for it (I can't tell from the pic), it would be a good idea to get one so that he doesn't jump out. I think fluval make on especially for the chi now. I like the glass pebbles in the gravel


----------



## nintendobratkat

BettaBuddy101 said:


> Is that a fluval chi? If it is and if you haven't already got a cover for it (I can't tell from the pic), it would be a good idea to get one so that he doesn't jump out. I think fluval make on especially for the chi now. I like the glass pebbles in the gravel


Yeah I just found out yesterday that shrimp commit willing suicide without a cover. Fish hasn't been an issue but I'm ordering a lid atm. Petsmart can't get them and we have no other local fish stores. Also just ordered a heater since I didn't have one. Luckily winter here has been 70+ degrees.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Sounds good. I'm sure there will be other places that sell lids apart from petsmart. Try putting it into google shopping search and you'll hopefully get results.


----------



## nintendobratkat

BettaBuddy101 said:


> Sounds good. I'm sure there will be other places that sell lids apart from petsmart. Try putting it into google shopping search and you'll hopefully get results.


Yeah I ordered from Amazon (and a heater). I was rather sad that so few places sell them even online. There are tank packages with them but I got my tank at the local Petsmart lol. I learned so much on these forums recently my husband's sister was talking about fish and I told her to get a bigger tank! Goldfish in a 1.5G tank = not okay!


----------



## sourgrl

our "upgraded" tank, a 3.5 gallon tank from petsmart. basically it's petco's 3.5 gallon glofish tank. eventually i hope to add some live plants.










bigger was not better for our little tailbiter :-? also, i think he really wanted to be where all the action is so we moved him to our family room which required a smaller tank. thankfully, his tail is growning back!


----------



## Dzpixie

Bombalurina said:


> Hey DzPixie, it must be hard to heat those 0.8s. What kind of heater are you using?


Hey Bombalurina,

I'm not using heaters at present....the office is warm most of the time...plus I leave my light and heater on ....


----------



## xjenuhfur

He loves hanging down near his cave. The water has cleared up since this picture too.


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice tank! I love it!


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Nice fish  

Just watch the ceramic media on his fins in the biorb - I used to keep my betta in one and his fins ended up being torn to shreds


----------



## xjenuhfur

Yeah most of it it actually beneath these smooth stones I've bought that are on top. This is an older photo and I've moved the stones around a bit so that not so many of those are able to be touched.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Sounds good


----------



## xjenuhfur

I probably should've just gotten a normal 5gal tank, but it could hold 4 gallons, and is perfect for a dorm room. There is a limit in the dorms that you can only have a 10gal tank. But I wouldn't have room for it anyway. I barely made room for this one, and I couldn't bear to put him in a bowl or a little tank.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

I kept mine in the 4 gal version too. I must say, I couldn't believe the difference in his behaviour and 'active-ness' when I upgraded him to his 7.4. Tbf it doesn't take up much more space either with the biorb being spherical and his new tank being rectangular.


----------



## JBosley

My fish was actually LESS active in his bigger home! He was a lot more skittish, so I ended up putting him back in his 2 gal. Now he is happier than ever!


----------



## BettaBuddy101

^just goes to show all fish are different


----------



## Miguel76

*New 10G tank for Female Bettas*

New two week old 10G tank for a few female bettas. Currently added 2 female bettas a week ago. We would like to see if we can get 4-6 females together. Please feel free to suggest ideas or suggestions.


----------



## JBosley

Dragonfly's Kritter Keeper :-D This is my Betta's, Dragonfly, home! Currently a Kritter Keeper, will eventually upgrade when I can afford to. He seems very happy! Active, hungry little man. We THINK he is a Super Delta or a Halfmoon, need to get some flaring pictures so people can help me identify.


----------



## BettaBuddy101

Miguel76 said:


> New two week old 10G tank for a few female bettas. Currently added 2 female bettas a week ago. We would like to see if we can get 4-6 females together. Please feel free to suggest ideas or suggestions.


Looks nice and colourful. I'd advise you think about add some more cover though, eg on the higher 'levels' of the tank. Its always important when keeping females to have heavy cover, so they can establish territories and hide if need be. Some tall, silk plants would do great.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My 10 gallon divided for Milo and Oscar.


----------



## Jodah

SO, while doing a 100% wc this weekend, I decided the kids tanks were just too barren looking. So, grabbing some older silk plants I wasn't using and stuck em in. Mehtinks it looks much better. Also redid The light fixture on Ankou's tank. No more dealing with having to tape the lights to the back of his tank anymore!



















And for those wondering, no, the tanks are not nearly as bright as the pics show them to be. They're actually relatively dim in person.


----------



## Myates

Great looking tanks everyone!



Dzpixie said:


> I'm not using heaters at present....the office is warm most of the time...plus I leave my light and heater on ....


Keep in mind the water temp will be at least a few degrees cooler then the temp of the room- the smaller the tank, the colder it is and faster it fluctuates which can become deadly.
As well as I suggest not to leave the lights on 24/7, as they need a day/night schedule to get the needed "sleep" to restore their bodies such as we do- a light on 24 hrs will cause them to become restless and not get enough rest.
Both of those (the cool water and not enough rest) will cause their immune system to be weaker, more lethargic.. the excess light could cause stress.
If the light has to be on, I suggest partially wrapping the tanks (the sides facing the light) to give them some cover of darkness.



minimrshmll0 said:


> This is my new home to my 4 beautiful girls: Pinky (1 old), an babies: Goldy, Rainbow & Greenie.


Great size tank, good number of girls, but I _highly_ recommend a lot more cover- with sororities you have to be very careful and specific- as they are just as aggressive as males and could turn at any time.. so one must give them the best chance to hide and cover when being chased. Lots of medium to tall plants are a must for sororities- you should break the lines of sight at least 3 ways when looking from the side view of the tank.. place the plants close to the front and back to give them the feeling of security and so they can set up their own territories.
Having a bare tank will cause problems, it's just a matter of when it happen. And even when everything is perfect, things still happen most of the time- so all we can do is give them the best opportunity to live safely.

Don't mean to harp, but wanted to throw out some tips. Good luck!


----------



## Dzpixie

Myates said:


> Great looking tanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the water temp will be at least a few degrees cooler then the temp of the room- the smaller the tank, the colder it is and faster it fluctuates which can become deadly.
> As well as I suggest not to leave the lights on 24/7, as they need a day/night schedule to get the needed "sleep" to restore their bodies such as we do- a light on 24 hrs will cause them to become restless and not get enough rest.
> Both of those (the cool water and not enough rest) will cause their immune system to be weaker, more lethargic.. the excess light could cause stress.
> If the light has to be on, I suggest partially wrapping the tanks (the sides facing the light) to give them some cover of darkness.


_
Will turn the lights off so they do get the cycle...I do have a thermometer that measures the temp and it hasn't fallen below the minimum yet....Thanks for the tips! _


----------



## Karebear13

Chicklet said:


> To be exact I'm not sure, last time I did a count I had 37 I believe it was, and I've added alot more since then,
> Just kinda got to the point I stopped counting.
> Here's a few more pics, some tanks some fish,
> View attachment 1500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503
> 
> 
> View attachment 1504


wow your red crowntail looks exactly like my Rufio <3


----------



## minimrshmll0

Myates said:


> Great looking tanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the water temp will be at least a few degrees cooler then the temp of the room- the smaller the tank, the colder it is and faster it fluctuates which can become deadly.
> As well as I suggest not to leave the lights on 24/7, as they need a day/night schedule to get the needed "sleep" to restore their bodies such as we do- a light on 24 hrs will cause them to become restless and not get enough rest.
> Both of those (the cool water and not enough rest) will cause their immune system to be weaker, more lethargic.. the excess light could cause stress.
> If the light has to be on, I suggest partially wrapping the tanks (the sides facing the light) to give them some cover of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> Great size tank, good number of girls, but I _highly_ recommend a lot more cover- with sororities you have to be very careful and specific- as they are just as aggressive as males and could turn at any time.. so one must give them the best chance to hide and cover when being chased. Lots of medium to tall plants are a must for sororities- you should break the lines of sight at least 3 ways when looking from the side view of the tank.. place the plants close to the front and back to give them the feeling of security and so they can set up their own territories.
> Having a bare tank will cause problems, it's just a matter of when it happen. And even when everything is perfect, things still happen most of the time- so all we can do is give them the best opportunity to live safely.
> 
> Don't mean to harp, but wanted to throw out some tips. Good luck!


Thank you so much  Will do right away! And Im glad its enough space n.n


----------



## MistersMom

Karebear13 said:


> wow your red crowntail looks exactly like my Rufio <3


 uhhhm, in the like 3rd or 4th....do u have 2 males together  happily? no fighting? is this magic?


----------



## pyro fiend

now that my other 2 bettas passed away i decided to put my betta taipan int a comunity tank.. i think its a tad overstocked perhaps. but it shall due till i get more decr n stuff to put them in a 20long

iin tais 10g comunity tank there is 1 pair of red wag swordtails [male n female] a pair of black and yellow platties a orange plattie all about a inch long.. oh and a 5in pleco [sail fin i think] who seems to never move lol ;D overstocked? btw yes my phones camera sucks.. ill hopfully put bettr picture on tonight lol


----------



## Karebear13

MistersMom said:


> uhhhm, in the like 3rd or 4th....do u have 2 males together  happily? no fighting? is this magic?


Oh those aren't mine. THose are Chicklets. I thought the same thing you did though


----------



## MistersMom

Karebear13 said:


> Oh those aren't mine. THose are Chicklets. I thought the same thing you did though


oh ok lol.


----------



## MistersMom

Chicklet said:


> To be exact I'm not sure, last time I did a count I had 37 I believe it was, and I've added alot more since then,
> Just kinda got to the point I stopped counting.
> Here's a few more pics, some tanks some fish,
> View attachment 1500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503
> 
> 
> View attachment 1504



WHOA how do u have 2 mails together?


----------



## styggian

Ares' side.









Poseidon's side.


----------



## Bombalurina

Oh my goodness, Styg, I want your fish!


----------



## styggian

Bombalurina said:


> Oh my goodness, Styg, I want your fish!


:-D Poseidon is so FRIENDLY too. I wish I could go swimming with him! I love them both, but I really have a soft spot specifically for Poseidon.


----------



## minimrshmll0

MistersMom said:


> oh ok lol.


My fish? Not sure who youre refering to. But mine are all girls. 1 older one and 3 babies


----------



## frostynsnowflake118

this is my 15 gallon community,
my 5 gallon tank for rambo
and my divided 10 gallon for frosty and my sorority, which as soon as I get my other tank all waked and set up will be just for the girly's


----------



## agent89201

Frosty the snowflake, I love the tank with the red/pink gravel. It's my favorite.  

I've been watching this thread for a while because I love looking how other people decorate their tanks. I wanted to wait until I finally had my 5 gallon tank to post! Beau has it to himself. He's right on my nightstand in my dorm. I did have another tall fake plant behind the rock but I think it tore Beau's fin. So that plant is no more.


----------



## springrainfall

I am greatly astonished at everyone's tanks! Here is my 10 gallons tank.


----------



## LucyLore

I have a two gallon tank. I have a Spongebob Pineapple home she has yet to go in yet! (I put it in a little over an hour ago) It's dorm chic, but I'm working on a better one come May 2012.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thats cool! I would maybe take some of the sand out though! Just a suggestion but it would give your fishie more room to swim!


----------



## Zappity

agent89201 said:


> Frosty the snowflake, I love the tank with the red/pink gravel. It's my favorite.
> 
> I've been watching this thread for a while because I love looking how other people decorate their tanks. I wanted to wait until I finally had my 5 gallon tank to post! Beau has it to himself. He's right on my nightstand in my dorm. I did have another tall fake plant behind the rock but I think it tore Beau's fin. So that plant is no more.


Whoa. That tank is amazing!



a123andpoof said:


> Thats cool! I would maybe take some of the sand out though! Just a suggestion but it would give your fishie more room to swim!


^^ Agreed


----------



## Aus

This is the new 3.5 gallon (approx) home of my first ever betta, a recently acquired VT named Sid Fishus:










The ornament looks huge - and it is! But it's a cave underneath, and Sid just loves lurking in there/ swimming in and out of all the gaps. I'll have to move it to vac the gravel, but that's okay. 

I like the Dymax IQ5 for my beginner fishkeeper's tank because it has adjustable heating/lighting and is acrylic, so it's very light. I bought Sid a stick-on leaf hammock so he can rest close to the surface to make up for how vertical it is, and he really likes that. The rest of my household is highly amused at the idea of my fish having a hammock, as well as the way Sid loafs around on it. 

I also have the IQ3, but I do think it's too small - just over 2g and taller than it is wide. He seems much happier in this tank. The IQ3 might be fine for a medication tank when I get its heater replaced, though. 

Sorry for the crap quality picture - taken on the iPod..


----------



## agent89201

Zappity said:


> Whoa. That tank is amazing!



Thank you! I'm incredibly proud of it as it is my first tank that is not a Kritter Keeper!


----------



## a5un4k

*My Tank and Fish*

Here is my tank which is about 1 week's old. The betta yet to be name, (suggestions would be great) , has this whole 10 gal (Im not really sure) to itself.  Thinking of splitting it into two portions to house another betta. Not yet decided tho.

Here goes.


----------



## Zappity

agent89201 said:


> Thank you! I'm incredibly proud of it as it is my first tank that is not a Kritter Keeper!


You're welcome!! I have yet to make a tank look that good 



a5un4k said:


> Here is my tank which is about 1 week's old. The betta yet to be name, (suggestions would be great) , has this whole 10 gal (Im not really sure) to itself.  Thinking of splitting it into two portions to house another betta. Not yet decided tho.
> 
> Here goes.


Ooh, very pretty. I love the plants!


----------



## JBosley

I can't wait to upgrade my tanks! :-D These are all so amazing, and give me some ideas of what to do.


----------



## MistersMom

there isn't one person on here yet with an ugly or gross tank...im proud of you all!!! good cleaning practices AND you know how to decorate


----------



## agent89201

JBosley, this is where I got some of my ideas. It's probably my favorite thread on this website!


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

a5un4k said:


> Here is my tank which is about 1 week's old. The betta yet to be name, (suggestions would be great) , has this whole 10 gal (Im not really sure) to itself.  Thinking of splitting it into two portions to house another betta. Not yet decided tho.
> 
> Here goes.



Beautiful tank, it really makes him pop out too. (Name him Cloud. )


----------



## bubblefizz

*bubblefizz's home*

here is my betta's home! hope you enjoy

it is a 5G tank and ive been playing around with the decorations .. didnt really like the fake ones, so i decided to put in more plants ! :lol:

my betta is a giant grizzle half moon plakat


----------



## 1fishBlueFish

Don't have a fish yet. But here's the tank we have set up. There are actually two moss balls behind that head and there are two plant bulbs up front too. Does the head take away too much swimming room? My kids really want it but I told them I would ask opinions before I decide whether or not to keep it


----------



## frostynsnowflake118

I;ve seen a smaller version of that moa online
http://www.petco.com/product/112590/Penn-Plax-Mini-Statue-Aquarium-Ornament.aspx


----------



## fishy friend2

Here is my bettas 16 gallon home that he shares with 11 neons 6 pygmies, 3 kuhli loaches, 3 endlers and some shrimp


----------



## Daisykd

All these larger tanks that are well planted just look amazing. Maybe someday...


----------



## pyro fiend

MistersMom said:


> there isn't one person on here yet with an ugly or gross tank...im proud of you all!!! good cleaning practices AND you know how to decorate


hahaha momma.. im sure theres a few ppl on here that did like 100% water change. syphened out gravel exc to show it off befor taking pic. and not like others who decide. "hmm ill take a pic today *grabs camera and does so.. with low water and everything*" lol


----------



## MistersMom

pyro fiend said:


> hahaha momma.. im sure theres a few ppl on here that did like 100% water change. syphened out gravel exc to show it off befor taking pic. and not like others who decide. "hmm ill take a pic today *grabs camera and does so.. with low water and everything*" lol




touche


----------



## pyro fiend

MistersMom said:


> touche


lol i win <3


----------



## MistersMom

pyro fiend said:


> lol i win <3


it happens O.O


----------



## mardi

This is what I was working on while watching the puppy bowl on Sunday. My Bowie had been sick for several weeks over the last month; however, he finally seems to be feeling better. In celebration of his feeling better, I decided to tackle cleaning out his tank and re-decorating it in anticipation for his return. 

He has a new, Fluval heater, since his Top Fin one crapped out on me. A couple of silk plants, a betta log and moss ball are the only things not included in the pic, that will be added with him; the plants and moss ball are in his 1 gallon "rehab" tank, which he'll be in until the tank cycles again.


----------



## Aus

All these tanks are beautiful and really inspiring! I love the look of planted tanks, but the unplanted ones are all so cheerful and bright. Well done, everyone.


----------



## Wildehund

Added another decoration to Jarvis' tank, he seems to really appreciate the extra hiding spot! :-D


----------



## scootshoot

missm83 said:


> Reds tank (i do have a filter just need to get the filter cartridge for it so its not in the tank yet) ITS not much but he seems to like it, 2nd day i had him he made a bubble nest


It's a great setup. Solo betta's can thrive in your size tank, nice job.


----------



## MistersMom

very pretty tank!!! and here soon, ill post a picture of my sorority..!


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Here is my tank. He really seems to like it, and I enjoy having him on my desk to keep me company. :-D


----------



## BettasRpeople2

And here is my son's tank. It is the same kind but a little smaller. We just upgraded him from a 1.5 gal, so little Bruce is loving it! He has some favorite hidey spots in the plants on the left. :blueyay:


----------



## Myates

Lovely tanks everyone! 

BettasR-
I have that cave in the second picture.. be aware that the spikey plant on it can (and does) cause ripped fins.. I am not particularly a fan of the cave, looks wise.. but had gotten it as a place holder for one of my boys, he loves it so much that I can't get rid of it. I had to cut off the plant, because he would continuously rip his fins on it (he sleeps with his head in and tail out of it). 
Spiky/pointy plants will cause ripped fins at some point.. just thought I'd warn you.


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Thanks Myates. Bruce hasn't had any trouble with it so far, probably because he doesn't have long fins, but I will keep an eye on it. My son loves that cave; his grandma gave it to him. Little Brucey doesn't really use it anymore now that he has all those nice plants to rest in. Maybe I can take the plant off? My son might freak out. :shock2:

I am a little worried about the end of the flowered plant in my tank, though. I am thinking I will do something with that next time I change water. It looks like a fin disaster just waiting to happen for my CT. :squint:


----------



## djembekah

so this is Swish Copernicus's tank. the first night it was bare bottomed, then yesterday i added the rocks, and today i added a fake plant and cave. he seems to like it. he's got some hiding places now! but i'm already planning on a five gallon tank within the next month. he likes his space but he needs more!!!

also you really can't see his color in my pictures. i need a better camera!

edit: and you can see a lovely reflection of the tv in that picture. lol.


----------



## Myates

BettasRpeople2 said:


> Thanks Myates. Bruce hasn't had any trouble with it so far, probably because he doesn't have long fins, but I will keep an eye on it. My son loves that cave; his grandma gave it to him. Little Brucey doesn't really use it anymore now that he has all those nice plants to rest in. Maybe I can take the plant off? My son might freak out. :shock2:
> 
> I am a little worried about the end of the flowered plant in my tank, though. I am thinking I will do something with that next time I change water. It looks like a fin disaster just waiting to happen for my CT. :squint:


lol if it hasn't happened, then leave it in there.. just know if you see a split fin, that's most likely the culprit. My guy just adores it.. it was the only thing I could find that fit decently in the one gallon.. when I upgraded his tank, I upgraded his decor.. I gave it back to him not too long ago, when I had to QT him for salt treatment (he didn't react too well to some tea tannin) and it was like he never had forgotten about it- immediately went into it and kept poking his head out like a turtle, like he used to do all the time lol. So when he returned to his home tank I put it in there since I felt bad taking it away after he used it to recluse to when he was sick.

If it's soft enough, the flowered plant may not do anything.. Sometimes I will snip off the points if I think they are too.. pointy. CTs tend not to get their fins split too easily, as their fins are naturally split for the most part.


----------



## LionCalie

Here is my divided 10 gallon.


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Ooh I like that Lion. :greenyay:


----------



## MistersMom

pretty ten gallon!!!


----------



## MadameDesu

*First Time Fish Owner *

I don't have my little boy yet (he'll be arriving express mail on Tuesday of next week if it all goes well), but here's the home I have set up for him!
It's a 2.5 gal Kritter Keeper with a pineapple house, silk plant, and leaf hammock.
The heater is a Hydor Theo 25 watt that hasn't been working well at all and will soon be replaced with a Cascade 25 watt.


----------



## ozzysangel

*Ryou*

Here is my bettas new home  He was in a small betta bowl when i first got him now he is in a 2.5 gallon and he is loving it!


----------



## MistersMom

MadameDesu said:


> I don't have my little boy yet (he'll be arriving express mail on Tuesday of next week if it all goes well), but here's the home I have set up for him!
> It's a 2.5 gal Kritter Keeper with a pineapple house, silk plant, and leaf hammock.
> The heater is a Hydor Theo 25 watt that hasn't been working well at all and will soon be replaced with a Cascade 25 watt.




omgosh, i luv ur little kritter keeper, i have on for my Sir....uhm... where did you get the leaf hammock though??


----------



## Fawnleaf

@ozzysangel

Are you sure your guppies are alright? Are you planning on permanently keeping them in the 2.5 gallon? Not only will it get a little cramped, but guppies are tail biters. Don't be surprised if one day you check in on your little guy and his tail is in shreds. It happened to me


----------



## JBosley

This is Dragonfly's new home! It is a 5 gallon Fluval Chi :-D I made a make-shift lid out of a tub mat haha.


----------



## Myates

Nice tanks everyone!

Madame- you can actually put more water into that KK to almost the top- less water means it's not a 2.5 gallon. Just use a large cup to take out water when doing the 100% if you are afraid of carrying it full. But he would appreciate the added half gallon or so that is at the top  Can't wait to see him in his new home!

Ozzy- have to agree with Fawn, a 2.5 is no where near big enough to hold multiple fish- anything below 10 shouldn't have more then one fish in it- as the tank is not big enough to hold the bio load it's carrying right now with the guppies. And as mentioned, it being a smaller tank you are cramping them in close- some bettas don't do well with other fish and in small tank they will feel closed in and can be ticking time bombs waiting to go off- same with the guppies- they will go after the betta, and since the tank is bare, there is no place for them to hide in. Definitely recommended to rehome the guppies into 10 gallons + cycled tank.. the 2.5 will never be cycled and that can affect their health.


----------



## MistersMom

sorority tank. with food floating....looks kinda gross...


----------



## MadameDesu

MistersMom said:


> omgosh, i luv ur little kritter keeper, i have on for my Sir....uhm... where did you get the leaf hammock though??


I got it at my local Pet Valu, but you can get them online.



> Madame- you can actually put more water into that KK to almost the top- less water means it's not a 2.5 gallon. Just use a large cup to take out water when doing the 100% if you are afraid of carrying it full. But he would appreciate the added half gallon or so that is at the top  Can't wait to see him in his new home!


I'm planning on adding more. For now, it's just really heavy when it's full and hard to get up on my dresser.


----------



## ozzysangel

Myates said:


> Nice tanks everyone!
> 
> Madame- you can actually put more water into that KK to almost the top- less water means it's not a 2.5 gallon. Just use a large cup to take out water when doing the 100% if you are afraid of carrying it full. But he would appreciate the added half gallon or so that is at the top  Can't wait to see him in his new home!
> 
> Ozzy- have to agree with Fawn, a 2.5 is no where near big enough to hold multiple fish- anything below 10 shouldn't have more then one fish in it- as the tank is not big enough to hold the bio load it's carrying right now with the guppies. And as mentioned, it being a smaller tank you are cramping them in close- some bettas don't do well with other fish and in small tank they will feel closed in and can be ticking time bombs waiting to go off- same with the guppies- they will go after the betta, and since the tank is bare, there is no place for them to hide in. Definitely recommended to rehome the guppies into 10 gallons + cycled tank.. the 2.5 will never be cycled and that can affect their health.


I took the guppies out soon after I put Ryou in there. They are in their own tank now.


----------



## bettafish15

MistersMom said:


> sorority tank. with food floating....looks kinda gross...


You need much more plants in there, as girls need alot of cover to co-exist. Floating plants are a good idea too, they don't have to be live but I find that hornwort works beautifully. If you look at the tank from the side, and you can see through to the other side, it's not enough.


----------



## Myates

MistersMom-
Also, try to get the girls in a habit of coming to the top for food, as it looks like you just threw in the pellets willy-nilly and no one is eating them.

Feeding a sorority can be tricky, you don't want to over feed some, and under feed others- so getting them to come to you will help that, and dropping in a pellet one at a time at each girl will make sure they get the proper nutrition.. and also avoids all that food from going to the bottom, not being found, and fouling up the water.

Just a tip on feeding is all, since you already know that you need to add in another girl, and more plants..


----------



## MistersMom

they were eating it, but then i walked in and they all rushed away, they always eat, i don't feed them but once a day.


----------



## MistersMom

i bough another girl today and im getting more plants saturday.


----------



## Myates

Recommendation (take if you wish to) is to feed them twice a day, and feed them one at a time- pellet wise.. feeding only once will tend to usually over feed or under feed them- dropping in a bunch and walking away will leave the girls fighting for them, some eating more then others which could cause improper nutrition and health problems from malnourishment.

Drop in one pellet in front of each girl at feeding time.. or a couple at a time to make sure each gets one.. feed each one a total of 2-3 pellets per meal, twice a day. 

I do hope you rearranged the tank when introducing her, and when you get more plants to help them not attack the new girl. Make sure to pick up at least 8 more plants of tall and medium sizes.. if not a few more even. 

Just want to make sure they stay healthy and safe, so you won't lose any more


----------



## MistersMom

yeah i think ive gotten to where i know more about them, i'll post my tank now.


----------



## MistersMom

There is literally NO ROOM left in my tank..... i had to take out a mug and put in a little cubby hole thing (lower right corner in the front) and the cat has a hole in the back of its head, a huge one..... and i got 1 new plant from a friend.... keep in mind its ten inches thick and inches wide, its actually quite roomy......i think its a 10 0or 15 gallon, i have NO clue....


----------



## mjoy79

My sorority 20G Long tank (half live/half fake plants at this time)








Sayid's new (mostly) planted tank








and John Locke and Sawyer's new divided digs:


----------



## Bombalurina

That fish is way too pretty to be Locke.


----------



## labloverl

But Sawyer is perfect! (Saw the comment on the LOST theme)


----------



## MistersMom

and John Locke and Sawyer's new divided digs:







[/QUOTE]



Whats that middle section?


----------



## sharon

wish I have room for a 10 gall, very nice


----------



## mjoy79

Bombalurina said:


> That fish is way too pretty to be Locke.


John Locke is this guy. He started out as completely clear and is now dark dark blue/green almost black (now with developing red sploches). I say he turned into the Smoke Monster lol


----------



## mjoy79

MistersMom said:


> and John Locke and Sawyer's new divided digs:


 

Whats that middle section?[/quote]

Its just fake plants and the heater is in back. I thought I'd try this idea out so John Locke and Sawyer won't see each other. Sawyer tends to take his stress out on his tail. I haven't seen his actual crown tail since I first brought him home.


----------



## iElBeau

So this is Beau's newly decorated fish cube. He's actually sleeping inside the plant there  








its 2L and usually atop a counter which houses a heater if that makes sense? And there's skylights in the room, so plenty of day and night for him  he's blue and matches the decor quite well if I may say so myself 
Edit: I forgot to mention, this is his temporary home until I move out of residence and into my own place in May...


----------



## MistersMom

mjoy79 said:


> Whats that middle section?


Its just fake plants and the heater is in back. I thought I'd try this idea out so John Locke and Sawyer won't see each other. Sawyer tends to take his stress out on his tail. I haven't seen his actual crown tail since I first brought him home. [/quote]
oh, thats no good!


----------



## JBosley

This is my sisters re-done 5 gal Fluval Chi. Just re-did it tonight :-D


----------



## minimrshmll0

*New Decor c:*

BEFORE









AFTER

















My 4 girls are so happy <3 ^____^ Thankyou so much who ever on this forum gave me advise on my 10 gal!


----------



## iElBeau

Cute tank Mini  I like the pink substrate!

@JBosley - My friend has the same 5 gallon! She loves it  I think you did a nice job on it!


----------



## JBosley

It's my sisters ;-)

I have one too! But it's not great looking, haha, waiting to afford some silk plants. Then I'll re-do it :-D


----------



## iElBeau

Good idea  I wish I'd bought a silk plant for my guy, but the store only had plastic... at least the one I did get though was made for betta's, so it won't rip him or anything. It's very soft. I liked the little planter thing you got going for your sister in the middle though


----------



## JBosley

iElBeau said:


> Good idea  I wish I'd bought a silk plant for my guy, but the store only had plastic... at least the one I did get though was made for betta's, so it won't rip him or anything. It's very soft. I liked the little planter thing you got going for your sister in the middle though


Yeah mine aren't too harsh either  And Dragonfly (my Betta) isn't too fond of the plants!


----------



## iElBeau

Hmm that's strange! My guy loves the plant I put in (my tank is the same page as yours btw haha).. it's kinda cool actually, because the inside is kinda empty, so he can hide in the middle... last night he was sleeping with his face pointed toward the bottom actually! He also loves his rocks, especially the one on an angle that he can rest either on or under haha  (those blue glass pebbles he's begun to burrow into though, which has me a little worried)


----------



## minimrshmll0

iElBeau said:


> Cute tank Mini  I like the pink substrate!
> 
> @JBosley - My friend has the same 5 gallon! She loves it  I think you did a nice job on it!



Awe thanks!  Yes, its great especially that it matches 2 of my pink&blue girls so well. I also have a green&red and golden/orange betta girls so my plants and middle decor have colors that match them all c:


----------



## iElBeau

That's awesome.. I love when tanks match the fish.. or they're done in like white or black to contrast it.. I think it just makes the fish stand out so much


----------



## minimrshmll0

iElBeau said:


> That's awesome.. I love when tanks match the fish.. or they're done in like white or black to contrast it.. I think it just makes the fish stand out so much


Exactly ^w^!


----------



## mjoy79

MistersMom said:


> oh, thats no good!


Yah. Sawyer is showing signs that he might actually leave it alone for awhile. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but its starting to get longer again. i can almost see where he might look like a CT again. LOL:-D


----------



## LittleBeta

My 55 gallon tank:


----------



## undergunfire

I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....





















Since Levi got kicked out of the 10g, I decided to put him in the 5g MiniBow that I got from Goodwill for $3.50 (and the Hydor Mini heater that came with it works too!). Its got real plants, rocks, driftwood, and real river sand...just no potting soil as a base.

This tank does NOT photograph well ...


----------



## JBosley

undergunfire said:


> I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....
> 
> 
> Since Levi got kicked out of the 10g, I decided to put him in the 5g MiniBow that I got from Goodwill for $3.50 (and the Hydor Mini heater that came with it works too!). Its got real plants, rocks, driftwood, and real river sand...just no potting soil as a base.
> 
> This tank does NOT photograph well ...


Omg those look amazing! I cant wait to try live plants :-D


----------



## LittleBeta

Aw man my tank is huge compared to other peoples XD well that's probaly because I had four large gold fish before... Two of wich ended up being koi >.>


----------



## ctang13

*berry*

I just got him my tank got cloudy when he came ( idk how it just got cloudy when i came back ) hes a delta


----------



## mjoy79

undergunfire said:


> I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....
> 
> Since Levi got kicked out of the 10g, I decided to put him in the 5g MiniBow that I got from Goodwill for $3.50 (and the Hydor Mini heater that came with it works too!). Its got real plants, rocks, driftwood, and real river sand...just no potting soil as a base.
> 
> This tank does NOT photograph well ...


Love Love Love your tanks. Its an eventual goal of mine to have all my tanks looking as natural as possible


----------



## copperarabian

undergunfire said:


> I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Levi got kicked out of the 10g, I decided to put him in the 5g MiniBow that I got from Goodwill for $3.50 (and the Hydor Mini heater that came with it works too!). Its got real plants, rocks, driftwood, and real river sand...just no potting soil as a base.
> 
> This tank does NOT photograph well ...


 Photograph the 5g at night with only the aquarium light on, it will come out way better. Awesome tanks!


----------



## rocksmom

Hi everyone. I'm new to the board, but wanted to post pictures of my guys' two new tanks. Just got them set up this weekend. They were in 5 gallon rimmed tanks, but my husband bought me these two 7.5 gallon rimless tanks for a Valentine's gift. I switched over their filters (AC20's), heaters, etc from their old tanks, but at some point I'd like to do two little canister filters with inline heaters so you don't see the equipment in the tanks. They're basically identical tanks at this point, other than a couple of the decorations. They each have banana plants, an anubias, and a marimo moss ball. Plus that little house from Petsmart.

Here is Mr. Fish's tank:









And Haru's:









I still need to add some backgrounds, but I can't decide between a picture or basic black.


----------



## Daisykd

Lateness but your tank is amazing Littlebeta!


----------



## Myates

minimrshmll0 said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4 girls are so happy <3 ^____^ Thankyou so much who ever on this forum gave me advise on my 10 gal!


Yay! Definitely better with more plants, safer for the girls and it will make them happier, as you have seen.  Glad they are all doing great.. and you're welcome! Glad to see that my nitpicking ways actually helped someone on this thread  lol


----------



## Myates

ctang13 said:


> I just got him my tank got cloudy when he came ( idk how it just got cloudy when i came back ) hes a delta


Cute boy you have..

As for the tank being cloudy- how long has it been up and running prior to adding him? New tanks haven't established a cycle, so when adding in fish it will cause spikes in ammonia and such which can cause the water to become cloudy (not to mention can be dangerous to the fish). I would recommend a small partial water change if your tank is still cloudy.. that should help bring down the parameters and remove the cloudiness.


----------



## minimrshmll0

Myates said:


> Yay! Definitely better with more plants, safer for the girls and it will make them happier, as you have seen.  Glad they are all doing great.. and you're welcome! Glad to see that my nitpicking ways actually helped someone on this thread  lol


They are MUCH happier  It was instant contentment & the little ones follow Pinkie everywhere. Pinkie acts like the Queen n.n Im glad she's comfortable with everything too. Thank you again for great advice c:


----------



## LittleBeta

Daisykd said:


> Lateness but your tank is amazing Littlebeta!


Haha thanks! ^_^ It's a pain in the butt sometimes though >.> EXPECIALY because I have two tenny tiny ghost shrimp in there XD


----------



## Zappity

undergunfire said:


> I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Levi got kicked out of the 10g, I decided to put him in the 5g MiniBow that I got from Goodwill for $3.50 (and the Hydor Mini heater that came with it works too!). Its got real plants, rocks, driftwood, and real river sand...just no potting soil as a base.
> 
> This tank does NOT photograph well ...


I am soooooo freaking jealous of those!!! They're gorgeous! Is that stuff tied to the driftwood in the first pic Java Moss?


----------



## carolinagirl

Hi!! So here is Bluegrass's new 5 gal home. He definitely moved up in space and seems much happier!! Gotta do something with the filter cause he doesn't like swimming around with it on. Also experimenting with frozen blood worms cause he doesn't seem to want to eat his pellets.

the first pic was his old tank (if u can even call it that) but at least I can keep it around to use as a ?hospital tank?--not sure if I used the proper term!!


----------



## MistersMom

dude. your fish. that green one. is omehgosh GORGEOUS. :d i want it.  i love green...


----------



## JBosley

New setup! :-D I am very happy with my new setup of Dragonfly's tank. Can't wait to get more silk plants! :shock: They are so awesome.


----------



## kfryman

Here is my NPT sorority. Has been setup for a almost two months, but has only had fish in it for three weeks. Shrimp for about a month.

I just realized it is not up to date.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

My newly set up Betta's home, now the waiting game for the next day or so. Is the filter making too much movement btw?


----------



## EmilyN

kfryman said:


> Here is my NPT sorority. Has been setup for a almost two months, but has only had fish in it for three weeks. Shrimp for about a month.
> 
> I just realized it is not up to date.


Its turned out beautifully! It has come a long way from when you first posted pictures! I bet your girls love it in there.


----------



## mjoy79

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> My newly set up Betta's home, now the waiting game for the next day or so. Is the filter making too much movement btw?


It might be. I have aquarium sponges at the front of my filters to block some of the currrent.
Or you can try to baffle it. here's a link to a tutorial on how to make those: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## mjoy79

kfryman said:


> Here is my NPT sorority. Has been setup for a almost two months, but has only had fish in it for three weeks. Shrimp for about a month.
> 
> I just realized it is not up to date.


gorgeous. Great job


----------



## Fisho

Here's Lou's tank!


----------



## 4everaspirit

Here is Melanie's home. Does anyone think I should add a little more?? What else could I put in there? I just added new plants and a cave to her tank today. Much improvement from my icon, huh? xD


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

@mjay, I definitely can try an aquarium sponge and use a rubber band to wrap it around the filter. I just hope he doesn't get stuck on the tube that sucks in water, how do I know if it's too strong?


----------



## Betta Loco

I'm curious, is this a bit too much ? I was hoping to give my Bettas plenty of room to hide and explore but, I feel like I may have overdone it.


----------



## 4everaspirit

Betta Loco said:


> I'm curious, is this a bit too much ? I was hoping to give my Bettas plenty of room to hide and explore but, I feel like I may have overdone it.


In my opinion, they look perfectly fine.


----------



## pasoindy

This is the home of Chips named by my husband after fish n chips. It is a 6 gallon Fluval Edge with a 50 watt heater.
The plants are 1 anubias barteri (that's had 2 "babies"), 1 anubias congensis, 1 anubias nana, 1 banana plant, 1 bunch of hygrophila, 1 micro sword, and 1 chain sword.
I had two Ghost Shrimp but one died in a molt and Chips ate him. The lone Shrimp is called Snack and has successfully molted. I need to get him another friend because he has started hiding lately.










He has a temporary light kit from my bigger tank because I wanted my plants to have more light than what came with the Fluval Edge. It messes up the "zen" of my Edge, so I ordered an LED strip that will fit.


----------



## pasoindy

Betta Loco said:


> I'm curious, is this a bit too much ? I was hoping to give my Bettas plenty of room to hide and explore but, I feel like I may have overdone it.


I think they are very cute.


----------



## JBosley

Fisho said:


> Here's Lou's tank!


I love it! So colorful :-D


----------



## BlueBettaLover74

*This is Johnny's 10 gallon tank  *


----------



## callistra

BlueBettaLover74 said:


> *This is Johnny's 10 gallon tank  *


Where did you get the hololow logs?!?


----------



## BlueBettaLover74

I purchased the large one it at walmart. I believe it was around 10 bucks. There was some fabric flowers on it but had to tear them off, johnny decided he liked to eat them. Then the betta log I purchased at petsmart also around 10 bucks. :-D


----------



## Quetzal

*Very nice tanks everyone!, this is Tlaloc's 5g house..*

Tlaloc's 5g Fluval Chi


----------



## a5un4k

My betta's tank when I had to move him out of the 10g.


----------



## djembekah

fluval chis look awesome. i'm tempted to get one.


----------



## JBosley

My sister and I both have a Fluval Chi :-D I really like it minus the fact that it doesn't come with a lid, and you can't get them in Canada! So I made my own out of craft mesh.

The only thing I really dislike about it is that the light is under the water, so it gets pretty gunky if you don't clean it often :shock:


----------



## BarleyBear

My 12 gallon Fluval Edge. Radagast shares his home with 9 cardinal tetras, a clown pleco, 3 false julii corrys, snails, and shrimp.


----------



## Bombalurina

Radagast...the Brown? 
That is a beautiful tank, BarleyBear.


----------



## lvandert

*My Betta's and their Tanks.*

In order 
1. Big Red in her 1 1/2 gal space tank
2. Walter in his 1 gal oval bowl
3. Smith in his 1 gal cylindrical bowl
4. Patrick in the 5 gal spawning tank
5. Velvet in her 1 1/2 gal pet carrier


----------



## Bombalurina

Ivandert, there is a thread discussing water bridges that would swoon with envy over that first tank! 

How do you heat them?


----------



## lvandert

I actually keep my house really warm so there isn't much heating needed. lol I have a tropical bird. My 5 gal is the only tank with a thermometer and it hangs anywhere from 78-82


----------



## copperarabian

lvandert said:


> I actually keep my house really warm so there isn't much heating needed. lol I have a tropical bird. My 5 gal is the only tank with a thermometer and it hangs anywhere from 78-82


What type of tropical bird do you have? Most can deal with a large range of temperatures. do you live in a cold climate?


----------



## lvandert

I live in Rapid City SD and I have a cockatiel. She can handle a small range but this way I don't really have to worry about heating my tank


----------



## copperarabian

Yeah, not heating the tank must be nice  I wish I could get away with that, I live in San Jose CA, maybe in the summer but not during winter if you can even call it a winter lol


----------



## lvandert

It kinda is. I never used to heat my betta tanks when I was younger because my mom refused to admit they needed one. My fishies would live for a good 2 or 3 years before they died so I just went with it. Patrick was in that specific cage for 5 months unheated. Most of those in our old house, which had really sucky heating. He's obviously happier now


----------



## newarkhiphop

omelet 








and 

jaws and omelet









both in one gallon heated, omelet has white sand, jaws white gravel

hoping to move them in a one larger divided tank over the summer


----------



## a123andpoof

I like omelets tanks. And both are beautiful fish!


----------



## MistersMom

i am UBER excited, i got a TWENTY GALLON TANK....... and thats not the best part, the best part is it was FREE, i sadly have a 15 gallon filter and heater in it, working on that issue, but its actually pretty warm, i think the heater is alright, and the filter is in the middle of the tank to get most of the tanks water, and i got a new betta.... i need to make a divider and buy a hood for it though, but the canvas i bought isnt large enough in width, so im gonna need to get more and some more binder things for the edges, so i DO plan on divideing it or makeing it a community tank. my new betta is solid maroon. i naamed him nemo.


----------



## Zappity

newarkhiphop said:


> omelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> jaws and omelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both in one gallon heated, omelet has white sand, jaws white gravel
> 
> hoping to move them in a one larger divided tank over the summer


Very pretty fish! I love the white gravel and sand! Where did you get the white sand? Is it hard to keep clean?


----------



## BarleyBear

undergunfire said:


> I redid my 10g tank because I'm just not a fan of divided tanks, so I'm not sure why I keep doing it :lol:. Ghost Rider shares it with 6 Pygmy Cories (may add 3 more from my other tank) and 3 Assassin snails. Its a NPT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tank and beautiful betta!


----------



## BarleyBear

Bombalurina said:


> Radagast...the Brown?
> That is a beautiful tank, BarleyBear.



Yep! You're only the second person to recognize the name. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BarleyBear

kfryman said:


> Here is my NPT sorority. Has been setup for a almost two months, but has only had fish in it for three weeks. Shrimp for about a month.
> 
> I just realized it is not up to date.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that a Buddha or Kwan Yin? Looks really nice!


----------



## newarkhiphop

Zappity said:


> Very pretty fish! I love the white gravel and sand! Where did you get the white sand? Is it hard to keep clean?



bought a 5lb bag for $5 @ petco, just picked it up sunday so far it doesnt look like it will be hard to clean , just going to have to make sure i rinse it a bit more than gravel, wish i would have gotten a different color though


----------



## xjenuhfur

Okay so I'm going on vacation for a week && I'm taking my 2.5 gal tank with me. Its a downgrade for Goblin from a 4 gallon, and I'm taking a gallon of water he's acclimated too so its practically half his water half new water. Here's a picture of the tank I'm taking.








I have a couple fairly large silk plants I can stick in there if need be.

Oh && since I'm going to the beach, I was wondering if I could steal some of the sand (its really pretty white) and use it to start a NPT?


----------



## Zappity

newarkhiphop said:


> bought a 5lb bag for $5 @ petco, just picked it up sunday so far it doesnt look like it will be hard to clean , just going to have to make sure i rinse it a bit more than gravel, wish i would have gotten a different color though


Okay, cool  I'll have to see if my petco has any. Thanks!


----------



## labloverl

Just browsing, but what does NPT mean?


----------



## Zappity

labloverl said:


> Just browsing, but what does NPT mean?


Natural Planted Tank


----------



## labloverl

Thank you!


----------



## BarleyBear

xjenuhfur said:


> Okay so I'm going on vacation for a week && I'm taking my 2.5 gal tank with me. Its a downgrade for Goblin from a 4 gallon, and I'm taking a gallon of water he's acclimated too so its practically half his water half new water. Here's a picture of the tank I'm taking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple fairly large silk plants I can stick in there if need be.
> 
> Oh && since I'm going to the beach, I was wondering if I could steal some of the sand (its really pretty white) and use it to start a NPT?


We have beautiful white quartz sand here on the Gulf Coast. I've heard of people using it in freshwater tanks after they rinse it extremely well to remove salt and other debris. I'm not sure I'd risk it. However, BlackwaterRriver and some other creeks and rivers in the area have almost the same kind of white sand. I've used that in tanks before after rinsing it well.

Where are you going on vacation? If it's anywhere on the Gulf Coast, keep in mind we still find tar balls once in a while. Might not be a great choice.


----------



## xjenuhfur

BarleyBear said:


> We have beautiful white quartz sand here on the Gulf Coast. I've heard of people using it in freshwater tanks after they rinse it extremely well to remove salt and other debris. I'm not sure I'd risk it. However, BlackwaterRriver and some other creeks and rivers in the area have almost the same kind of white sand. I've used that in tanks before after rinsing it well.
> 
> Where are you going on vacation? If it's anywhere on the Gulf Coast, keep in mind we still find tar balls once in a while. Might not be a great choice.


It is, Naples. -___- I forgot about the oil spill. No sand then! I wouldn't have a problem cleaning it, I was hoping to bring it home and put it in the tank as a momento because I don't get to go there often anymore. But if there is a chance its gonna hurt the tank or my fish, I won't go near it!


----------



## pasoindy

BarleyBear said:


> My 12 gallon Fluval Edge. Radagast shares his home with 9 cardinal tetras, a clown pleco, 3 false julii corrys, snails, and shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 49374
> 
> 
> View attachment 49375


My eyesight isn't great, so if those aren't real plants, please try not to laugh too much. If they aren't real, that is the best silk tank I've ever seen!

How are you finding the light on your Edge? I'm having to supplement the light on my 6 gallon, because the lights are right in the center and are fairly dim. I have the new LED version. I use both root tabs and Flourish Excel. 
I have mainly low light easy growers like Anubias and they are ok. My Banana Plant, Micro Sword (no growth and yellowing), and Chain Sword are planted in the front of the tank and weren't growing much until I put an additional LED across the front. Now they are going nuts, but because I can't turn the blue set of lights off, I am also getting a bit of algae. I bought a different strip so hopefully it will fix that. I may be dosing the Flourish too much as well.
It looks like you have plant substrate under your gravel. Do you find that it helps a lot?


----------



## pasoindy

newarkhiphop said:


> omelet


That is a stunning fishy. Love his name too.


----------



## BarleyBear

pasoindy said:


> My eyesight isn't great, so if those aren't real plants, please try not to laugh too much. If they aren't real, that is the best silk tank I've ever seen!
> 
> How are you finding the light on your Edge? I'm having to supplement the light on my 6 gallon, because the lights are right in the center and are fairly dim. I have the new LED version. I use both root tabs and Flourish Excel.
> I have mainly low light easy growers like Anubias and they are ok. My Banana Plant, Micro Sword (no growth and yellowing), and Chain Sword are planted in the front of the tank and weren't growing much until I put an additional LED across the front. Now they are going nuts, but because I can't turn the blue set of lights off, I am also getting a bit of algae. I bought a different strip so hopefully it will fix that. I may be dosing the Flourish too much as well.
> It looks like you have plant substrate under your gravel. Do you find that it helps a lot?


They are all real plants, lol. My lighting has been perfect for me, but the 12 gallon comes with the 42 LED system. It's also taller, so the light reaches all four corners unlike the 6 gallon, I think. My Cabomba is growing like, well, like a weed, and the aponogetons had to be cut back to the bulb because they were about to bust out of the tank! 

I had some spotting and yellowing with my Amazon swords, originally, but I think that was due to them adjusting to the water. They were probably grown emersed instead of submerged. After cutting out all of the old leaves, the new ones are vibrant and green and look healthy. My marimo balls are perfect. And the dwarf hairgrass seems to be doing well. I also have java moss and orchid lily that's doing well. I tried crypts, but they yellowed and then my pleco devoured and uprooted them. I also tried micro sword, but it didn't stay in the gravel very well, so I took it out. After growing really well for a while, my wisteria now seems to be getting spotty. I don't know why. It was growing like crazy when the aponogetons were taking over. Maybe it likes lower light.

I don't have any special substrate, just natural gravel. I've been using Nutrafin Grow and API Leaf Zone. I'm wanting to get some Excel Flourish, soon, because I don't use any kind of Co2.

In the next month, I'm going to be getting a 6 gallon and attempting an Iwagumi style tank. I ordered the rocks already. This will be a very different kind of tank, as I'm used to just planting everything and letting it grow. It will be an excercise in restraint! 

Good luck with your plants. If you haven't checked out The Planted Tank forum, you might want to give it a try. There's a thread on there devoted solely to Fluval Edge, and there are lots of good lighting ideas. I'm just going to stick with what I've got and see what grows.


----------



## BarleyBear

xjenuhfur said:


> It is, Naples. -___- I forgot about the oil spill. No sand then! I wouldn't have a problem cleaning it, I was hoping to bring it home and put it in the tank as a momento because I don't get to go there often anymore. But if there is a chance its gonna hurt the tank or my fish, I won't go near it!


I wouldn't risk it. But you can still take some home as a memento. I used to use those little mini glass wine bottles sold at convenience stores to make keepsakes for friends leaving Pensacola. After drinking the wine -), I'd fill them up a little less than half way with sand and fill it up with water from the Gulf. At home, I'd take the label off and seal the cork with wax. It makes an awesome-looking homemade souvenir. Then I'd give it to a friend as a going-away gift that allowed them to have a part of the beach with them wherever they were living. They all loved it.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

Here are my tanks. Hope you like 

My boys divided 10gl tank. They are not equally divided b/c the filter was in the way. But I put the smallest/youngest boy in there so he can grow faster.









Tom (My first love) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:

















Jerry (My macho man) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:

















Snowflake (My Cutie) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:

















The white cup in the backround in my homemade Filter baffle:









Now onto my sorority 
Yes it is a plastic drawer, but they love it haha (it's about 9-10gl)

















Here's a pic of the (homemade) lid. Half on, half off. Works perfectly 









The inhabitants: Skye (top) Bay (bottom)









Skye again (top) and Ariewl (bottom). This sorority also contains 4 ghosties.








(They love to chase my finger when I put the tip of it on the surface lol cute)

My Community tank. Contains 2 angelfish, 3 danios, 3 guppies, 1 cory (need to get him some buddies), 1 chinese algae eater, 2 ghosties.









My extra QT tank with 2 left over ghosties:


----------



## pasoindy

BarleyBear said:


> They are all real plants, lol. My lighting has been perfect for me, but the 12 gallon comes with the 42 LED system. It's also taller, so the light reaches all four corners unlike the 6 gallon, I think. My Cabomba is growing like, well, like a weed, and the aponogetons had to be cut back to the bulb because they were about to bust out of the tank!
> 
> I had some spotting and yellowing with my Amazon swords, originally, but I think that was due to them adjusting to the water. They were probably grown emersed instead of submerged. After cutting out all of the old leaves, the new ones are vibrant and green and look healthy. My marimo balls are perfect. And the dwarf hairgrass seems to be doing well. I also have java moss and orchid lily that's doing well. I tried crypts, but they yellowed and then my pleco devoured and uprooted them. I also tried micro sword, but it didn't stay in the gravel very well, so I took it out. After growing really well for a while, my wisteria now seems to be getting spotty. I don't know why. It was growing like crazy when the aponogetons were taking over. Maybe it likes lower light.
> 
> I don't have any special substrate, just natural gravel. I've been using Nutrafin Grow and API Leaf Zone. I'm wanting to get some Excel Flourish, soon, because I don't use any kind of Co2.
> 
> In the next month, I'm going to be getting a 6 gallon and attempting an Iwagumi style tank. I ordered the rocks already. This will be a very different kind of tank, as I'm used to just planting everything and letting it grow. It will be an excercise in restraint!
> 
> Good luck with your plants. If you haven't checked out The Planted Tank forum, you might want to give it a try. There's a thread on there devoted solely to Fluval Edge, and there are lots of good lighting ideas. I'm just going to stick with what I've got and see what grows.


I love The Planted Tank forum and went through the entire Edge thread. I got somewhat disappointed that most of them were busy modifying the Edge's lighting. I know that's what they love doing, but I really wanted to see more examples of low tech Edge tanks flourishing. Many of them changed out everything but the tank, and one guy even cut the glass top off! LOL
They had lovely tanks though.

Good luck with your 'scape. I hope you post pictures.
My husband and I are going to try one with petrified wood. I already have the pieces. At the same time, I want to make it Betta friendly as I hope to put our fishy in it.


----------



## BarleyBear

pasoindy said:


> I love The Planted Tank forum and went through the entire Edge thread. I got somewhat disappointed that most of them were busy modifying the Edge's lighting. I know that's what they love doing, but I really wanted to see more examples of low tech Edge tanks flourishing. Many of them changed out everything but the tank, and one guy even cut the glass top off! LOL
> They had lovely tanks though.
> 
> Good luck with your 'scape. I hope you post pictures.
> My husband and I are going to try one with petrified wood. I already have the pieces. At the same time, I want to make it Betta friendly as I hope to put our fishy in it.


I agree with you about all the mods. At what point does the aesthetic of the Fluval cease to exist? That's the whole reason I got a Fluval. My plants seem to be doing just fine.

I looked at doing petrified wood for my upcoming Iwagumi tank, so make sure you send me pics of yours. The only reason I didn't was that I'd have to order them online, and I couldn't tell if I'd like what I'd get or not.

By the way, there had been some discussion about bettas possibly not being able to find the surface hole in the Fluval. Mine had no problem whatsoever. It may seem like a small opening to us, but it is way bigger than most of the containers people put bettas in. Mine goes straight to it every time he needs to get some air. It's also where his food comes from, so sometimes he just swims around an inch above the tank in the little hole.


----------



## xjenuhfur

BarleyBear said:


> I wouldn't risk it. But you can still take some home as a memento. I used to use those little mini glass wine bottles sold at convenience stores to make keepsakes for friends leaving Pensacola. After drinking the wine -), I'd fill them up a little less than half way with sand and fill it up with water from the Gulf. At home, I'd take the label off and seal the cork with wax. It makes an awesome-looking homemade souvenir. Then I'd give it to a friend as a going-away gift that allowed them to have a part of the beach with them wherever they were living. They all loved it.


That's a really good idea! I'm pretty sure we have those little sutter house bottles in the fridge. Might have to avoid the wax though. You don't know me, but in terrified of burning myself in any way/shape/form.


----------



## xjenuhfur

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> Here are my tanks. Hope you like
> 
> My boys divided 10gl tank. They are not equally divided b/c the filter was in the way. But I put the smallest/youngest boy in there so he can grow faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom (My first love) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry (My macho man) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake (My Cutie) and his section w/ 1 ghostie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white cup in the backround in my homemade Filter baffle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto my sorority
> Yes it is a plastic drawer, but they love it haha (it's about 9-10gl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the (homemade) lid. Half on, half off. Works perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inhabitants: Skye (top) Bay (bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye again (top) and Ariewl (bottom). This sorority also contains 4 ghosties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (They love to chase my finger when I put the tip of it on the surface lol cute)
> 
> My Community tank. Contains 2 angelfish, 3 danios, 3 guppies, 1 cory (need to get him some buddies), 1 chinese algae eater, 2 ghosties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My extra QT tank with 2 left over ghosties:


Oh my, your drawer idea is genius! How do you keep that filtered? Or do you just let he plants do the filtration for you?


----------



## Litlover11

XxBettaLoverxX, I love the plastic drawer idea! Bettas love long and shallow environments, and that seems to fit perfectly. Your other tanks are beautiful as well, and I love snowflakes coloring


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Re-did my sorority yesterday!  There was no one in it at the time, it was still warming up lol. Didn't want my ladies to freeze! This is a 15 gallon, I think. I bought it years ago so I don't remember clearly. Pregnancy brain doesnt help :|

Hope you guys can see it


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

Litlover11 said:


> XxBettaLoverxX, I love the plastic drawer idea! Bettas love long and shallow environments, and that seems to fit perfectly. Your other tanks are beautiful as well, and I love snowflakes coloring


Yea I was like Hey this would make a great tank, lol. Snowflake was a rescue, rescued from a very dirty cloudy cup :-( He is a dragon scale but I think he is still young he is much smaller than my other boys. But he has eyes like those dolls from Precious Moments. haha little cutie


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

xjenuhfur-
I keep it filtered with a sponge filter. But I am currently on the look out for an actually filter but small enough to fit in the drawer, it's just so shallow. But it has stayed crystal clear for about a week and 2 days


----------



## Welsh

BarleyBear said:


> My 12 gallon Fluval Edge. Radagast shares his home with 9 cardinal tetras, a clown pleco, 3 false julii corrys, snails, and shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 49374
> 
> 
> View attachment 49375


I love this tank!! Especially the way you've done your driftwood! Good looking boy, too


----------



## Molinious

They all get on very well, dont have any problems with any of the fish with each other or the shrimp, only problem i have is with the yoyos eating my assasin snails! At the moment tho im awaiting for a quote for a custom built tank sized 48" x 36" x 36" so just over 1000litres, they deserve a bigger home


----------



## springrainfall

All your tanks looks awesome!! Here is my current 10 g tank with only Dr. Feeish. Is this it too much plants? (all of them are live plants except for one) Should I remove some to leave room for him to swim?


----------



## Bombalurina

Springrain, it looks lovely and there is plenty of room for him to swim. I wouldn't remove anything.


----------



## MistersMom

this is nemo and his 20 gallon tank.


----------



## Windblowswolf

*Time for another Betta*

Here is a picture of my tank. Going to get the betta Saturday or Sunday  I was on here last spring but lost my two bettas because I was turning the filter on and off which spiked ammonia levels. I didn't have a test kit so I had no clue what was going on. As you can see, I now have the API water test kit so hopefully something like that won't happen again. And I won't be using a filter ;-)







[/U]


----------



## JBosley

Windblowswolf said:


> Here is a picture of my tank. Going to get the betta Saturday or Sunday  I was on here last spring but lost my two bettas because I was turning the filter on and off which spiked ammonia levels. I didn't have a test kit so I had no clue what was going on. As you can see, I now have the API water test kit so hopefully something like that won't happen again. And I won't be using a filter ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/U]


Ohhh it looks great! Sorry about your previous fish :-( Can I just ask if the tank smelt salty when you had the ammonia problem?


----------



## LionCalie

Halfmoon "King Betta" Brutus in his 10 gallon


----------



## gwenny

So...I got rid of my two 2-gal Hex tanks and put my babies into a 12-gallon divided long tank! I'm working on making this one a planted tank as well...here's the pic of it a couple days after I added plants. 

I'm using Eco-Complete substrate and buried ferts so hopefully the tank will be filling in soon!


----------



## Bombalurina

Gwenny: That is a really good-shaped tank! Where did you get it?


----------



## gwenny

Bombalurina said:


> Gwenny: That is a really good-shaped tank! Where did you get it?


It's the Mr. Aqua 12-gallon long rimless tank! I love the shape cause it's shallow-ish for bettas  I bought mine from marinedepot.com


----------



## registereduser

gwenny said:


> It's the Mr. Aqua 12-gallon long rimless tank! I love the shape cause it's shallow-ish for bettas  I bought mine from marinedepot.com


That is a nice looking tank! What kind of hood?


----------



## gwenny

registereduser said:


> That is a nice looking tank! What kind of hood?


Currently there's no lid and I haven't had any issues other than water evaporation. The light is a 36" 129-LED fixure that has brackets on the side to sit on the glass. I'm asking a friend to cut out a piece of acrylic for me to have it sit on top just so I don't have to top off my tank everyday :roll:


----------



## registereduser

gwenny said:


> Currently there's no lid and I haven't had any issues other than water evaporation. The light is a 36" 129-LED fixure that has brackets on the side to sit on the glass. I'm asking a friend to cut out a piece of acrylic for me to have it sit on top just so I don't have to top off my tank everyday :roll:


They need to make a hood for it for those of us with CATS :shock::lol:


----------



## Litlover11

Without a hood, I would be really worried about my little guys jumping out!


----------



## Zappity

gwenny said:


> So...I got rid of my two 2-gal Hex tanks and put my babies into a 12-gallon divided long tank! I'm working on making this one a planted tank as well...here's the pic of it a couple days after I added plants.
> 
> I'm using Eco-Complete substrate and buried ferts so hopefully the tank will be filling in soon!




*drool* That is soo pretty and awesome! I want one!


----------



## gwenny

Litlover11 said:


> Without a hood, I would be really worried about my little guys jumping out!


That's what I thought too, but mine haven't jumped yet...even when see each other. But either way, I'll have that acylic lid sitting on top soon and that'll end that possibility :wink2:


----------



## JBosley

gwenny said:


> That's what I thought too, but mine haven't jumped yet...even when see each other. But either way, I'll have that acylic lid sitting on top soon and that'll end that possibility :wink2:


Whoo for Maltese x Poodles! You should put a pic of your Maltipoo up. I have a 5 month old male Maltipoo :-D


----------



## Felix

My new betta, Felix, lives in a 3.5 gallon tank from Petsmart. I've only had him one day, but he seems to love it!


----------



## Pewmew

I <3 square tanks!


----------



## Pewmew

sorry for double posting, I couldn't figure out how to add another attachment after i already submitted one  Here's the picture after 1 month, the plants are taking over the house of my betta!


----------



## Aluyasha

Pewmew said:


> sorry for double posting, I couldn't figure out how to add another attachment after i already submitted one  Here's the picture after 1 month, the plants are taking over the house of my betta!


 What plants are those? (I know the moss ball, I mean the others. lol)


----------



## Pewmew

I think it's called Richia or something for the newer picture (floating on top)
and the first picture plant is from petsmart's plant section (7.99$) for a bunch  don't remember their names but I'll look it up for you next time


----------



## Aluyasha

Pewmew said:


> I think it's called Richia or something for the newer picture (floating on top)
> and the first picture plant is from petsmart's plant section (7.99$) for a bunch  don't remember their names but I'll look it up for you next time


 Do you do anything special to care for the plants?
I am going to try live plants in Hong Ki's tank. I was thinking of a java fern and one marimo moss ball.


----------



## Windblowswolf

JBosley said:


> Ohhh it looks great! Sorry about your previous fish :-( Can I just ask if the tank smelt salty when you had the ammonia problem?


Hey, I'm sorry but I simply don't remember. This was almost a year ago. :-(


----------



## Pewmew

I don't really do much for them  just regular strong light and substrate and it should be okay. Marimo balls & java are pretty easy to take care of, I have like 8 of those moss balls I love them!


----------



## JBosley

I love square tanks too ;-) Here is what Dragonfly is now in, since I HATE my Fluval Chi :evil: It's about a 2 gallon critter keeper with silk plants and a smooth rock bridge (which I might take out as he avoids it) haha :-D


----------



## Waylander

gwenny said:


> So...I got rid of my two 2-gal Hex tanks and put my babies into a 12-gallon divided long tank! I'm working on making this one a planted tank as well...here's the pic of it a couple days after I added plants.
> 
> I'm using Eco-Complete substrate and buried ferts so hopefully the tank will be filling in soon!


 I have now officially added this tank to my wishlist for the future, I looooove long tanks!


----------



## DarkAngelsGirl

Since we're sharing...I couldn't help myself and I figured it would be okay....

This is Zero's and his tankmate's (subjects, he rules his aquarium, simply put) home.


----------



## ospreyh20

Hey guys I'm a new member here. I got a betta fish two weeks ago for my 21st birthday. I did some research on betta fish (thanks to this site) and i settled for a 5 gallon tank (I'm in college and there is no way I could get anything bigger!). His name is Blue Moon because he's blue and that's the first drink I bought when I turned 21!


----------



## Fin2you

here is Fin in his 12 Gallon heated & filtered tank


----------



## Bombalurina

JBosley said:


> I love square tanks too ;-) Here is what Dragonfly is now in, since I HATE my Fluval Chi :evil: It's about a 2 gallon critter keeper with silk plants and a smooth rock bridge (which I might take out as he avoids it) haha :-D


I will buy your Chi off you! Why do you hate it? I want one so much! *jealous that you have a Chi to hate*


----------



## littlemermaid

*Sorority tank*


----------



## littlemermaid

Sorry that picture is so huge, it won't let me edit it


----------



## MistersMom

*Here is my split 20 gallon

Sir's side







Nemo's side







here is sisters ten gallon tank






*​


----------



## MistersMom

littlemermaid said:


> Sorry that picture is so huge, it won't let me edit it


its actually too small lol, but from what i can see you have a very pretty tank!


----------



## littlemermaid

I give up! lol It was HUGE when I first posted, now it's to small and I cannot go back to edit. Oh well!  I love the cat on Nemo's side, very cute!


----------



## MistersMom

littlemermaid said:


> I give up! lol It was HUGE when I first posted, now it's to small and I cannot go back to edit. Oh well!  I love the cat on Nemo's side, very cute!



LOL, and thanks!
i plan on getting more plants since its so empty soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's home as of now, I'll be adding a Pennywort to replace the middle plant/the plant woven in the smaller log/possibly adding some into the back left corner.


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spike's home as of now, I'll be adding a Pennywort to replace the middle plant/the plant woven in the smaller log/possibly adding some into the back left corner.


Gorgeous!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> Gorgeous!


Thankies, I am very pleased with the look the sand has given his tank. I cant wait to move it into our new apartment, hopefully the kitchen counter tops will be a darker color giving it a GREAT contrast.


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> Thankies, I am very pleased with the look the sand has given his tank. I cant wait to move it into our new apartment, hopefully the kitchen counter tops will be a darker color giving it a GREAT contrast.


is the sand any more difficult to use than gravel?


----------



## littlemermaid

I've been looking at tanks all day for ideas for the new tank I am getting tomorrow and I am seriously considering sand, beautiful!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> is the sand any more difficult to use than gravel?


It is easier to clean, just wave the gravel vacuum a coupla inches above the sand and it picks up the poo. The only difference between it and gravel is you should agitate it once a week to make sure gas isn't building up. 

For me there are few annoying things about it and that is when your just adding it. You haveta rinse it for atleast 45 mins to get rid of particles. And when adding water your water maybe cloudy for quite a while. It took 12 hours for my water to clear.


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> It is easier to clean, just wave the gravel vacuum a coupla inches above the sand and it picks up the poo. The only difference between it and gravel is you should agitate it once a week to make sure gas isn't building up.
> 
> For me there are few annoying things about it and that is when your just adding it. You haveta rinse it for atleast 45 mins to get rid of particles. And when adding water your water maybe cloudy for quite a while. It took 12 hours for my water to clear.



Whoa!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> Whoa!


Yeah it is totally worth it. Upon planting that middle plant, in the gravel I have to dig so much just to keep it from floating up. In the sand, I just lightly pushed/lightly moved the sand around.
In gravel it took me 2-3 mins to plant that fake plant
In the sand, it took my 5 seconds.


----------



## JBosley

FishyFishy89 said:


> Yeah it is totally worth it. Upon planting that middle plant, in the gravel I have to dig so much just to keep it from floating up. In the sand, I just lightly pushed/lightly moved the sand around.
> In gravel it took me 2-3 mins to plant that fake plant
> In the sand, it took my 5 seconds.


I love the look of sand! Do you need a filter to have sand?


----------



## fishy friend2

My Betta's tank








PS- does anybody have any thoughts on what type of plant this might be. My first initial though was Hygrophila polysperma, but I just wanted to check with you guys


----------



## fishy friend2

Also does anybody have any plant suggestions for my tank?


----------



## Daisykd

Is it easy to maintain those 15 and 16gals fishyfriend2?


----------



## fishy friend2

Pretty much, just weekly after changes


----------



## FishyFishy89

JBosley said:


> I love the look of sand! Do you need a filter to have sand?


I'm not really sure. I don't think you do. Hopefully, someone else would chime in.



Daisykd said:


> Is it easy to maintain those 15 and 16gals fishyfriend2?


The larger the tank, he easier it is to clean. Mainly because you can add live plants and they help in cycling and keeping the water quality up.


----------



## fishy friend2

Nice tank fishyfishy


----------



## Litlover11

I don't think its necessary to have a filter if you have sand. I have a filter in my sand aquariums, but that is because I think its good to have a filter. You actually have to be careful with some filters and sand. Sometimes, the ones with internal motors can get sand particles stuck in them and shut down. So you have to wait until the sand settles before turning it on. As for initial sand cleaning, just keep rinsing. Rinse that sand in a bucket about 9 or 10 times, take a break, then do it 5 more times and the tank shouldn't get cloudy. I have had three tanks with sand, and find them easier to clean than those with gravel.


----------



## LittleBettas

My divided ten gallon... the "Halfmoon" tank... contains all three of my male HMs... left to right
Smudge... marble HM..... Jackpot... white/dragon HM.... Orpheus... red dragon HM (tail biter :-( )












^ I LOVE having black rocks!!!


----------



## gwenny

JBosley said:


> Whoo for Maltese x Poodles! You should put a pic of your Maltipoo up. I have a 5 month old male Maltipoo :-D











My maltipoo is on the left and my yorkese is on the right, they're my other babies :lol:




Waylander said:


> I have now officially added this tank to my wishlist for the future, I looooove long tanks!


Me too! That's why I HAD to have this tank xD plus now each betta has ~5 gals of swimming bliss


----------



## JKhoi

Well, I heard there was a sale for Fluval Chi's at Petsmart for around $35, so I picked one up.
I think its a great upgrade from my old 5.5 xD


----------



## kimnoa

*Crown Tail Initial Set-up*









































Here's my current aquarium set up. Sorry for the poor quality images, just took these pics from my Iphone 3Gs. Im getting my filters tomorrow or day after but i have a few questions.



1. Is the water level too high?

2. What kind of filters would be good?

3. Would a lotus plant be good with this set-up? if not please suggest some.

4. Would i need a Heater? I live in the Philippines and we only have Rainy, Hot and cold season. In the cold season the atmospheric temp is around 21-29°C (70-84°F)

Hpoing to hear some suggestions from you guys thanks (this is my first post after days of just reading around hehe..)


----------



## JBosley

gwenny said:


> My maltipoo is on the left and my yorkese is on the right, they're my other babies :lol:


So cute! My Maltipoo is white  My Mutt, the black, my Maltipoo the white


----------



## KaraAnne

*Bob Buttons' Batchelor Pad *


----------



## KaraAnne

Hmmmm sorry I just posted the same pic twice ... I'm still learning how to use this!


----------



## Bombalurina

Welcome to the forums, Kimnoa. 



kimnoa said:


> Here's my current aquarium set up. Sorry for the poor quality images, just took these pics from my Iphone 3Gs. Im getting my filters tomorrow or day after but i have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is the water level too high?
> As long as there is space between the lid and the water surface for the bettas to get some air, it is fine.
> 
> 2. What kind of filters would be good?
> In tanks that small, filters are optional. If you do want a filter, I would suggest an air-powered sponge filter with a check valve so that you can control the flow. Either way, in tanks that small you are looking at one 50% and one 100% change per week for each tank.
> 
> 3. Would a lotus plant be good with this set-up? if not please suggest some.
> No, as they are not aquatic. I would suggest truly aquatic plants such as java fern, java moss and anubias. If you want other plants, like anacharis, lacefern, hornwort etc you are going to need a light. Your bettas will definitely appreciate some more decorations. Bettas are curious and love things to interact with, as well as places to hide.
> 
> 4. Would i need a Heater? I live in the Philippines and we only have Rainy, Hot and cold season. In the cold season the atmospheric temp is around 21-29°C (70-84°F)
> Yes, you will still need a heater. A 14F change is quite a lot, and bettas shouldn't be kept below 76 (78-82 is ideal). A heater will not only keep the water warm enough, but it will also help keep the temperature stable, as temperature swings can shock the fish, sometimes fatally.
> 
> Hpoing to hear some suggestions from you guys thanks (this is my first post after days of just reading around hehe..)


 Hope this helps!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

10 gallon tank, 1 betta, 4 platy, 5 ghost shrimp.[/attach][/attach]


----------



## kimnoa

@ Bombalurina

Thanks for the the welcome and tips. i'll get those plants, filter and and heaters tomorrow. 

Oh one more thing, i was told that Tetra Bits complete is a good food for bettas. Is it true?
Im having a hard time looking for feeds that are specifically for bettas here. I think i'll ask breeders here in the phil where to buy one.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kimnoa said:


> @ Bombalurina
> 
> Thanks for the the welcome and tips. i'll get those plants, filter and and heaters tomorrow.
> 
> Oh one more thing, i was told that Tetra Bits complete is a good food for bettas. Is it true?
> Im having a hard time looking for feeds that are specifically for bettas here. I think i'll ask breeders here in the phil where to buy one.


Me personally, (and alot of the users here) us any of the following:
Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets
Hikari Mini Betta Pellets
Hikari Betta Bio-Gold


I, myself, give my betta a tiny TINY chip of Hikari Bio-Pure fronzen brine shrimp once a week the day after his fasting.

The 3 foods I listed above are the highly recommended foods on this forum.


----------



## kimnoa

FishyFishy89 said:


> Me personally, (and alot of the users here) us any of the following:
> Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets
> Hikari Mini Betta Pellets
> Hikari Betta Bio-Gold
> 
> 
> I, myself, give my betta a tiny TINY chip of Hikari Bio-Pure fronzen brine shrimp once a week the day after his fasting.
> 
> The 3 foods I listed above are the highly recommended foods on this forum.



Thanks for the list of food. Now i have alot of choices if one is not available. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

kimnoa said:


> Thanks for the list of food. Now i have alot of choices if one is not available. :lol:


no problem
you have a dog? do you feed him or her high quality food....
Finding good betta food is much like finding high quality dog or cat food. Look at the ingredients, if the 1st ingredient is NOT protein based (meaning meat, fish, etc) don't use it. Also, look at the guaranteed analysis, make sure your protein is ATLEAST 20%


----------



## Karebear13

JKhoi said:


> Well, I heard there was a sale for Fluval Chi's at Petsmart for around $35, so I picked one up.
> I think its a great upgrade from my old 5.5 xD


Jealous of this tank setup its lovely... what plants did you use?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> Jealous of this tank setup its lovely... what plants did you use?


The room's back drop and lighting certainly ads a LOVELY contrast
and make's the tank look so much more beautiful


----------



## JKhoi

Karebear13 said:


> Jealous of this tank setup its lovely... what plants did you use?


Aww thanks xD, well I used two different types of Anubias, Micro Swords, Anacharis (grows like weed), Subwassertang Moss, Christmas Moss, Small Amazon Swords, and the two tall leafy plants on the right are unknown. :| Bought that plant at petco though, labeled as "Betta Lily" and OBVIOUSLY it wasn't ._. LOL but its still great for the tank. 
My old 5.5 gallon had better lights.. I'm not sure but I might have to put a lamp with better lighting purposes.

FishyFishy89:
Thanks! The wonders of a marble counter I guess xD. The LEDS at the top were just to help the back plants get more light, but I totally see what your saying!


----------



## a5un4k

I rearranged my 10 gal setup for my betta. It has more swimming space now.


----------



## FishyFishy89

JKhoi said:


> FishyFishy89:
> Thanks! The wonders of a marble counter I guess xD. The LEDS at the top were just to help the back plants get more light, but I totally see what your saying!


You wouldn't happen to like photography would you?? xD


----------



## JKhoi

FishyFishy89 said:


> You wouldn't happen to like photography would you?? xD


I like photography but I don't any fancy DSLR cameras, I take pictures using my android phone and a crappy outdated camera. Wish I had a better camera and photography classes to take better pictures! Other than that I'm just a normal fish lover xD


----------



## FishyFishy89

JKhoi said:


> I like photography but I don't any fancy DSLR cameras, I take pictures using my android phone and a crappy outdated camera. Wish I had a better camera and photography classes to take better pictures! Other than that I'm just a normal fish lover xD


hehe
i've taken some pretty good pictures with my iphone. but when they released the iphone 4s they downgraded my camera quality in an attempt to get me to upgrade :'(


----------



## Bonbonisbff

The first one is my CT Ripley's 5 gallon tank 
And the second one is my 20 gallon sorority with 8 female betta, 6 neon tetras and 3 albino cories  (Sorry for the bad quality, I can't find my camera so I used my phone.) The crappy camera makes the water look cloudy :/


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

JKhoi said:


> I like photography but I don't any fancy DSLR cameras, I take pictures using my android phone and a crappy outdated camera. Wish I had a better camera and photography classes to take better pictures! Other than that I'm just a normal fish lover xD



I seem to get better pics from my crappy android than my actual camera. Fishy moves more quickly than I am use to when taking pictures. I never realized how hard it was to take a good, clear pic of my fish (whom I have yet to name :-().


----------



## JKhoi

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> I seem to get better pics from my crappy android than my actual camera. Fishy moves more quickly than I am use to when taking pictures. I never realized how hard it was to take a good, clear pic of my fish (whom I have yet to name :-().


Lol! The hardships of using phones as cameras ;/ I think your totally right though, my phone takes better pictures than my crappy old camera x.x Techniques I've learn take pictures using your phone is you need something to hold your arms still xD I just lean on the counter. Taking pictures is a PAIN on the phone. The pictures get taken really REALLY slow but if you have patience you'll get a great picture 
Well I've thought about it and I did end up putting a lamp for some of the back plants to get some lights, I'll need a better lamps soon.


----------



## Myates

kimnoa said:


> Oh one more thing, i was told that Tetra Bits complete is a good food for bettas. Is it true?
> Im having a hard time looking for feeds that are specifically for bettas here. I think i'll ask breeders here in the phil where to buy one.


Hikari has changed it's ingredients not too long ago, and they aren't as good. As mentioned, Omega One Betta Buffet is my personal fave, New Life Spectrum is also one of the top two that members here love. They are also a favorite for picky eaters.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Myates said:


> Hikari has changed it's ingredients not too long ago, and they aren't as good. As mentioned, Omega One Betta Buffet is my personal fave, New Life Spectrum is also one of the top two that members here love. They are also a favorite for picky eaters.


Hikari's ingredients are still fairly high quality. The 1st ingredient is still meat and the protein is above 30%
http://www.petco.com/product/3983/Hikari-Betta-Bio-Gold.aspx


----------



## Mumma

Hi! New member here 
Here's my betta tanks.

10g









7g









8g









17g









8g riparium


















Sorry the pictures are bad. They are from my phone.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## kfryman

FishyFishy89 said:


> Hikari's ingredients are still fairly high quality. The 1st ingredient is still meat and the protein is above 30%
> http://www.petco.com/product/3983/Hikari-Betta-Bio-Gold.aspx


Unless they went back to their original recipe, the first ingredient is wheat.


----------



## blueridge

Beautiful tanks Mumma!


----------



## OGBlack

Bought three new male DT's last week at my local petland discount. My guess they are prob 9-10 week's old. Haven't given them any names yet. Hopefully sometime next week all three should be in their own 2.5 tanks. Last time i had betta's was 10yrs ago and before that I raised betta's back in the Dominican Republic when i was 10. Happy to had bought these 3 when i did.


----------



## OGBlack

Here's a clearer pic of the last one.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfryman said:


> Unless they went back to their original recipe, the first ingredient is wheat.


I searched their ingredients last night and checked the ones in store. First ingredient is still meat.


----------



## fishy friend2

Were I live its wheat


----------



## FishyFishy89

fishy friend2 said:


> Were I live its wheat


So maybe that is the ingredient change. First ingredient is meat based. I also just checked Spikes food of which I purchased two days ago and it says "fish meal".


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

JKhoi said:


> Lol! The hardships of using phones as cameras ;/ I think your totally right though, my phone takes better pictures than my crappy old camera x.x Techniques I've learn take pictures using your phone is you need something to hold your arms still xD I just lean on the counter. Taking pictures is a PAIN on the phone. The pictures get taken really REALLY slow but if you have patience you'll get a great picture
> Well I've thought about it and I did end up putting a lamp for some of the back plants to get some lights, I'll need a better lamps soon.
> 
> 
> Since the software update on my phone it "focuses" and THEN takes the picture so it takes twice as long! Ugh! Besides once my betta sees me he tries to swim towards me thru the glass or zips about rather quickly and then goes and flares up at his reflection under the filter or around it. He is a quick lil bugger.


----------



## ParadisMutts

Here is Haiku's 5.5 Gallon at the moment.


----------



## MadameDesu

Wow! That looks great! A betta would have a hard time getting bored in there!

- MadameDesu


----------



## Emmahlee

Here is my little friends 3.5 gallon home. It still needs work but thats all i can afford at the moment. 
The blue paper was to temporarily cover the back of the filter which he seems to flare at....
My android phone's camera is horrible. But I use my dslr camera. :3


----------



## Emmahlee

Emmahlee said:


> Here is my little friends 3.5 gallon home. It still needs work but thats all i can afford at the moment.
> The blue paper was to temporarily cover the back of the filter which he seems to flare at....
> My android phone's camera is horrible. But I use my dslr camera. :3











The image didn't work and i couldn't edit it to fix it.


----------



## registereduser

nice fish gorgeous colors:-D


----------



## Pewmew

Mumma said:


> Hi! New member here
> Here's my betta tanks.
> 
> 10g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8g riparium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are bad. They are from my phone.


omg they are amazing! ~~!!!! The irparium is interesting, is there alotta care that goes into cleaning the plant roots?


----------



## makoisland

Here's Mako in his 1-gallon bowl. I'm getting a heater this week (and moving the fishy into a small aquarium with a bit more swimming space at the bottom, that the heater can go in), and meanwhile I'm keeping it at the right temperature by replacing a few cupfuls of cool water with warmer water (at least the water's staying clean :lol.
It's so cute watching Mako wiggle through his cave and plant, and he loves it. :lol:


----------



## Mo




----------



## Arctic Mama

Excuse the reflection from the window - this is Artie's 5 gallon planted pad.


----------



## Fermin

My tank over the years:


Jungle Madness:











Red Rockscape:











Rotala Fever:


----------



## MadameDesu

Beautiful plants, Fermin. I'd never see my girl in there. She loves hanging out in plants!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> Beautiful plants, Fermin. I'd never see my girl in there. She loves hanging out in plants!


Spike as well.
He'd be like "wwwweeeeeee. so many hiding spots!!!!"


----------



## Arctic Mama

Gorgeous planted tanks!


----------



## Mumma

Pewmew said:


> omg they are amazing! ~~!!!! The irparium is interesting, is there alotta care that goes into cleaning the plant roots?


Thank you:-D all I do to clean this tank is weekly water changes and vacuuming (it has a small filter and is cycled). Oh and feed the betta! The plants are planted in gravel in plastic baskets. I add some liquid fertilizers to the water when I remember. Very easy to care for. 

Thank you to others who commented.


----------



## KaraAnne

ParadisMutts said:


> Here is Haiku's 5.5 Gallon at the moment.


Awesome tank. Where did you get that floating log? I would love one like that!


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

KaraAnne said:


> Awesome tank. Where did you get that floating log? I would love one like that!



You can find them at pet stores, I found one at PetsMart but did not get it wondering if my betta would like it or not :-/


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Arctic Mama said:


> Excuse the reflection from the window - this is Artie's 5 gallon planted pad.



At least you weren't naked while taking the picture Lol


----------



## MadameDesu

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> At least you weren't naked while taking the picture Lol


You laugh, but I remember seeing a picture on another website like that. A seller was taking a picture of his product, which was fairly shiny (like a bowl or something). For some reason he was naked ...


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> You laugh, but I remember seeing a picture on another website like that. A seller was taking a picture of his product, which was fairly shiny (like a bowl or something). For some reason he was naked ...


He just got outta the shower or woke up and thought "maybe I should take a picture of that product of mine"


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

MadameDesu said:


> You laugh, but I remember seeing a picture on another website like that. A seller was taking a picture of his product, which was fairly shiny (like a bowl or something). For some reason he was naked ...


That still does make me laugh


----------



## lilyth88

I know it isn't as elaborate as some people's setups, but it suits my needs, and my fish seem to like it... 

The bigger of the two is a new 3 gallon that I put my female, Sookie in. She used to be in the other one (2.5 gallons) with a partition down the middle, but I decided it was time for an upgrade. The 2.5 gallon houses my male half-moon Gandalf. (I know the bottles behind the tank are ugly, ignore that.)


----------



## JBosley

Ohhh I love that first tank! I prefer simple  Not too crowded or busy.


----------



## lilyth88

JBosley said:


> Ohhh I love that first tank! I prefer simple  Not too crowded or busy.


Thanks. She was just moved in there today. From half of a 2.5 gallon to a full 3 gallon all to herself, she definitely moved up in the world. Her favorite hiding spot at the moment seems to be underneath the filter where it's darkest. I was a little skeptical about the LED lighting, because it was so bright and I'd never used it before, but it really makes the tank look nice.


----------



## JBosley

lilyth88 said:


> Thanks. She was just moved in there today. From half of a 2.5 gallon to a full 3 gallon all to herself, she definitely moved up in the world. Her favorite hiding spot at the moment seems to be underneath the filter where it's darkest. I was a little skeptical about the LED lighting, because it was so bright and I'd never used it before, but it really makes the tank look nice.


Lucky fish ;-) Yeah the light is amazing :shock: I can't wait to get all my guys upgraded. I upgraded Oki, from a 1 gallon to a 2 gallon, but I still need substrate and a hidey cave 

Going to be upgrading to a 10 gallon, divided, for my 3 boys soon! :-D Can't wait.


----------



## lilyth88

JBosley said:


> Lucky fish ;-) Yeah the light is amazing :shock: I can't wait to get all my guys upgraded. I upgraded Oki, from a 1 gallon to a 2 gallon, but I still need substrate and a hidey cave
> 
> Going to be upgrading to a 10 gallon, divided, for my 3 boys soon! :-D Can't wait.


Nice. We have an old 20 gallon laying around that I want to do something with, but we decided to wait until after our move. We are planning on buying a house within the next few months, so I think the best time to get the 20 gallon going would be after that. Not sure what I want to put in it yet. Maybe a sorority. How many females could I put in the 20 gallon?


----------



## Aldrick Jose

Artificial plants look more beautiful in water. In aquarium artificial plants seems more live than natural plants. Pictures shared by you is awesome. I want to put silk trees to decor the home.


----------



## Aus

Here's Sid's new set up in the IQ5 tank. I replaced his fake mangrove root cave with some driftwood, which makes the water slightly dark. Sid seems to really like it. 










I'm not doing too much more to this until I'm ready to make it an NPT (very soon, it's a matter of dirt-hunting and pain levels allowing me to get out and about to do so..)


----------



## lilyth88

Aldrick Jose said:


> Artificial plants look more beautiful in water. In aquarium artificial plants seems more live than natural plants. Pictures shared by you is awesome. I want to put silk trees to decor the home.


I've always been tempted to do live plants, but I really know next to nothing about managing aquatic plants. I have a large outdoor garden, and I love to garden, but I'm not sure if that means anything when it comes to aquatic plants. I'm considering putting a tiny terracotta pot in each of the tanks for them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilyth88 said:


> I've always been tempted to do live plants, but I really know next to nothing about managing aquatic plants. I have a large outdoor garden, and I love to garden, but I'm not sure if that means anything when it comes to aquatic plants. I'm considering putting a tiny terracotta pot in each of the tanks for them.


They are really easy with the beginner and hardy plants.
plantedaquariumcentral.com
and
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768

have some helpful info on every plant's page. Everything from water temp, to type of fertilizer needed, lighting, etc.


----------



## lilyth88

FishyFishy89 said:


> They are really easy with the beginner and hardy plants.
> plantedaquariumcentral.com
> and
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768
> 
> have some helpful info on every plant's page. Everything from water temp, to type of fertilizer needed, lighting, etc.


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Aus

lilyth88 said:


> I've always been tempted to do live plants, but I really know next to nothing about managing aquatic plants. I have a large outdoor garden, and I love to garden, but I'm not sure if that means anything when it comes to aquatic plants. I'm considering putting a tiny terracotta pot in each of the tanks for them.


I don't agree that silk plants look better. And they don't grow! As a gardener, you'd know the satisfaction of seeing your plants sprouting new growth.

Betta tanks do well with low-light plants that don't require CO2. I don't fertilise mine, or do anything, really, aside from making water changes, and my plants are thriving.

I do have a small LED lamp that has a 6500K output (K- kelvins, colour spectrum stuff, good for plants like sunlight is) - it cost about $10 and attaches to the side of the tank with screw clamps. If your tank gets a little natural light, that would work as well.

Here's a list of plants that do well in low light:

water wisteria (leave it floating! awesome betta hammock)
java fern (floats, but I like to tie it to wood or ornaments with cotton - you can't plant the roots in substrate, it'll rot)
anubias
crytocorenes
(I have my anubias and cryptos in little pots for now, they're doing fine)
susswassertang (freshwater seaweed, best tied in a bunch)

I'm sure there's others but those are the ones I'm having success with. Live plants help keep the water clean and don't require a lot of maintenance if you get the right kinds for your tank.


----------



## lilyth88

Aus said:


> I don't agree that silk plants look better. And they don't grow! As a gardener, you'd know the satisfaction of seeing your plants sprouting new growth.
> 
> Betta tanks do well with low-light plants that don't require CO2. I don't fertilise mine, or do anything, really, aside from making water changes, and my plants are thriving.
> 
> I do have a small LED lamp that has a 6500K output (K- kelvins, colour spectrum stuff, good for plants like sunlight is) - it cost about $10 and attaches to the side of the tank with screw clamps. If your tank gets a little natural light, that would work as well.
> 
> Here's a list of plants that do well in low light:
> 
> water wisteria (leave it floating! awesome betta hammock)
> java fern (floats, but I like to tie it to wood or ornaments with cotton - you can't plant the roots in substrate, it'll rot)
> anubias
> crytocorenes
> (I have my anubias and cryptos in little pots for now, they're doing fine)
> susswassertang (freshwater seaweed, best tied in a bunch)
> 
> I'm sure there's others but those are the ones I'm having success with. Live plants help keep the water clean and don't require a lot of maintenance if you get the right kinds for your tank.


Thanks for the info. We plan on buying a house in June, and after we move in there I was going to set up a sorority in my old 20 gallon, I think I'll try the live-plant route with that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I got to see our new apartment and I found a PERFECT spot in the new kitchen. There will be a small window located on the wall where Spike's tank will be placed. And best of all....there is a plug located BELOW the counter top on the wall. Now I can have a drip safe plug 
I can also use the window to let in natural lighting for his new plants  However I didn't look for a 3rd plug for Spike's heater. I am sure I can make that area work.


----------



## makoisland

I moved Mako out of his one-gallon bowl into (what I think is) a 2.5 gallon tank yesterday! I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Liz76

*Newbie Tank*

Just wanted to share my Betta's future home. Once it cycles I'll be able to purchase our new roommate.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's new scenery


----------



## djembekah

Liz that's beautiful ^-^
dont you love that the spongebob ornaments are whimsical, but also sort of natural looking?


----------



## Litlover11

Liz76, wonderful tank, I love the black sand. I am thinking of someday switching out Freyja's tank with black sand, so she can find her eggs more easily(she likes to put them in her bubble nest). Fishyfishy89, also love your tank, simple and beautiful.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Litlover11 said:


> Fishyfishy89, also love your tank, simple and beautiful.


Thankies
Spike is loving it too


----------



## littlegreen

Here's Caravaggio's new set-up! 3 gallons. : )


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy




----------



## Youseph

Some new photos of Bettamax. Pictures taken with a Cannon G12.

 -  -


----------



## phoenix91

Fluffy's 3 gallon


----------



## Liz76

Thank you Djembekah...I do like the whimsically natural looking ornament, plus I don't think that Squidward gets as much attention as the other characters ;o)


----------



## Liz76

Thanks Litlover11


----------



## frazier71




----------



## JBosley

Phoenix, I LOVE your tank!


----------



## phoenix91

JBosley said:


> Phoenix, I LOVE your tank!


Thanks! i have a few planted tanks and wanted to go a different direction but also include the plants. I really like the shot glass plant.


----------



## SweetNightmare

My betta's barebottom temporary 2.5:









The heater's hidden behind one of the plants.  And I know he needs some kind of hidey, which I will be getting next payday along with my new ten gallon!  So excited. I know some people have taken those little bitty igloos for mice and used them, I might do that just to give it a fun look while staying inexpensive.


----------



## FishyFishy89

SweetNightmare said:


> My betta's barebottom temporary 2.5:
> 
> The heater's hidden behind one of the plants.  And I know he needs some kind of hidey, which I will be getting next payday along with my new ten gallon!  So excited. I know some people have taken those little bitty igloos for mice and used them, I might do that just to give it a fun look while staying inexpensive.


you might haveta put some gravel or a heavy small rock on top to keep it from floating.


----------



## SweetNightmare

I was planning to.  Some gravel on top would be nice not only to weigh it down but to block off those little holes.


----------



## djembekah

Liz76 said:


> Thank you Djembekah...I do like the whimsically natural looking ornament, plus I don't think that Squidward gets as much attention as the other characters ;o)


I love the Squidward house. I would have bought that one if they'd had it when I bought the pineapple. I think i'll be looking for his tiki, only maybe a bigger version if they have one like the bigger pineapple. I want one for my 29 gallon ^-^


----------



## LugiaChan

Elisew said:


> This is home to my Betta `Shimmer`, along with Guppies, Platys, Cory`s, Mollys and a Pleco:


Wow, what kind of lighting are you using? I LOVE the look of it and really want a light like that to get that effect- please recommend ^_^!


----------



## LugiaChan

tekstrand24 said:


> Here are some pix of my tank and my Betta


Ok, woah. Your betta looks EXACTLY like my betta. Do you think they're brothers/sisters? I mean, just so darn close.... They totally look identical. o_o


----------



## LugiaChan

Kim said:


> :thankyou:
> 
> BTW, plants as well as bettas, are addicting! Once you plant a few tanks you want to plant them all :lol:.


Gotta plant them all, Betta fish!


----------



## JKhoi

TEASER


----------



## copperarabian

JKhoi said:


> TEASER


These are beautiful


----------



## FishyFishy89

Simply stunning Jkhoi
I'm digging the lighting and set up.


----------



## Zappity

JKhoi said:


> TEASER



/drooling/ Those are beautiful!


----------



## toughcookie

My tank is finally clear! I couldn't be happier! My backgrounds are actually print outs I did myself on the computer!


----------



## Haseo

Here is Diego's 10gal tank!!!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Diego looks so tiny in there!! xD


----------



## bankruptjojo

*20 long*

just redid my 20g long divided tank. live plants with co2 ladder. i put a thin 3d background between them cuz one lived without a betta in sight for awhile and wouldn't stop stressing. o and i love those fluval tanks just orderd mine the fluval floral cant wait hes in a 2.5 right now. up grade!!!


----------



## Micho

My ten gallon community tank with some Rummynose Tetras.


----------



## Liz76

Nice set up and beautiful fish!!


----------



## inverse137

This is home to Fred (the fish), his buddy the snail and 7 or so shrimp that seem to keep the place running...

The water is a bit cloudy as it has not yet fully cycled. The pictures were taken 24hrs after setup.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

NEW SET UP 30g Planted tank except that one LOL =)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51435&stc=1&d=1332804919
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51436&stc=1&d=1332804926
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51437&stc=1&d=1332804932


----------



## Liz76

The tiki would be a nice idea


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

without the glair


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51446&stc=1&d=1332807731
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51447&stc=1&d=1332807741


----------



## Bombalurina

That's beautiful, Marcus! What's that crazy tall plant on the left?


----------



## Aluyasha

I just found a 2 gallon tank setup at a thirft store. 
I decided to put Man o' War in it.


----------



## mkendle87

Hey everyone,

Its been awhile since I posted so I figured I would show off my new planted 5 gallon tank for my betta. What do you all think?


----------



## bankruptjojo

Nice tanks everyone I know my bettas love real plants. Nice orange betta to.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

added HC today im excited =)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51513&stc=1&d=1332917031


----------



## Cinderwolf

MarcusTheGreat said:


> added HC today im excited =)
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51513&stc=1&d=1332917031


wow, love that drift wood! what kind is it? I just went looking for drift wood tonight and found mediocre looking pieces for a steep price. have to rethink my drift wood dream D:


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

Cinderwolf said:


> wow, love that drift wood! what kind is it? I just went looking for drift wood tonight and found mediocre looking pieces for a steep price. have to rethink my drift wood dream D:


just normal drift wood


----------



## samual989

Nerd Rage said:


> Just made a betta tank after my wife had a spare tank to give me. I think it turned out pretty good.
> And yes, I so went for the Asian theme XD


Very nice! Real or fake plant and either way where did u purchase?


----------



## SwaggDaddy

[
fmafm]erfgsfl[/QUOTE]
edfreg


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love how you buried part of the dragon's bottom into the sand.


----------



## icurrie

*Flair's new home*

This is my betta's new 2 gallon. He sure likes it a lot better than the 1/2 gallon he was in before. He has spent the last couple of hours in the corner looking at his reflection in the chrome.


----------



## djembekah

oh he's pretty icurrie :3


----------



## MadameDesu

Wow, is he ever pretty!
Did he blow out his fins?


----------



## icurrie

Thanks!


----------



## Pogthefish

how do u add pics? it iwll only let me add an image url


----------



## registereduser

Pogthefish said:


> how do u add pics? it iwll only let me add an image url


upload an attachment under the reply box


----------



## ShyDog

This is an updated picture of my sorority tank, after some work done too it. currently holds 5 girls and two refugee tetras. 
Has three filters: 
whisper 10i
sponge filter
aqua tech 5-15










and whiskey's 3 gal that sits on my desk.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

This is my little guy in his 5.5 gal


----------



## Mo




----------



## Rhianon

This is Benedict.









Lydia:









And the divided 10 gallon they will both be moving to once I'm done decorating:


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

My new 20 gallon long tank!


----------



## Mo

Nice tank! I really love the bridge decorations! Are you planning on doing a Fishless cycle in that tank?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

No. i just used the water from my old ten gallon tank, same gravel and same filter, i only added one extra filter just in case.


----------



## Mo

Okay. Well nice tank! Mine looks horrible compared to yours


----------



## Bombalurina

Mo, that is the most ridiculous fish for a compliment I have ever seen in my entire life. You know full well your tank looks amazing. 

How many wpg are you getting?


----------



## Mo

Well, I just think that I don't appreciate it due to the fact if seeing it every day and the effect getting "old" where as seeing a new tank will spark interest towards it

Thanks for the compliments bombularina!

And I am getting 3 WPG in the 20 liter, and I get 2.5 WPG in the 15 gallon, along with high fertilization and flow/circulation


----------



## LuckyBlue

*Home*

See if I did this right.


----------



## LuckyBlue

Try again.


----------



## inareverie85

Don't mind the guppies. I was holding them in there temporarily. 





































Enjoy!


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Mo said:


> Well, I just think that I don't appreciate it due to the fact if seeing it every day and the effect getting "old" where as seeing a new tank will spark interest towards it
> 
> Thanks for the compliments bombularina!
> 
> And I am getting 3 WPG in the 20 liter, and I get 2.5 WPG in the 15 gallon, along with high fertilization and flow/circulation


Your tank makes me go, "holy crap O_O" from awe-mazement


----------



## SpookyTooth

inareverie85 said:


> -Cue the awesome pictures-


These literally took my breath away. I just started out with planted tanks - I could never do anything like yours! Gosh! You must have some happy fish.

Of course... I'm completely astounded by all the planted tanks I've seen. I absolutely love them! The not-so-planted ones are also amazing, though. I really enjoy seeing the differences between everyone's aquariums.


----------



## flyingxchanges

you guys are all making me want to get a huge tank and plant it!! Absolutely amazing


----------



## Pogthefish

HOW do u add a pic? it only lets u add a web address pic


----------



## inareverie85

SpookyTooth said:


> These literally took my breath away. I just started out with planted tanks - I could never do anything like yours! Gosh! You must have some happy fish.
> 
> Of course... I'm completely astounded by all the planted tanks I've seen. I absolutely love them! The not-so-planted ones are also amazing, though. I really enjoy seeing the differences between everyone's aquariums.


Thank you kindly, but I will say that my planted tanks are NOTHING compared to what I've seen on plantedtank.net.. Some true artists there!

And you can easily do what I have done after research and hard work.  That's really all it takes. Don't sell yourself short!

I'm still working to improve my tanks where I can.


----------



## missm83

Sorry for a crappy quality of the pic...but this is my little boys tank


----------



## MadameDesu

Hee her, I have the pineapple house too! My fish loves it


----------



## djembekah

lol i put my pineapple house in Swish's 3 gallon. he loves it too x3


----------



## bankruptjojo

For fish that are top dwellers bettas sure do like caves on the bottom. I know most of mine have.

@inareverie85 love the tanks. I just started doing all planted tanks. Do u find your own drift wood? I don't suppose u bought that online somewhere? Its very nice.


----------



## inareverie85

I bought my wood from a Malaysian seller on ebay.


----------



## kfryman

Here is my newly redone 5,






I just wish plants could instantly grow lol. It will take a while to fill in.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

*Fluval Chi 5*

This is the Fluval Chi 5 tank I got while it was on sale at Petsmart. I went for the zen look and it is very peaceful to watch. *

I was wondering if y'all think it would be OK if I put 5-6 neon tetras in with these three?* I would really like some more movement in the tank. The Cory's are doing a great job at keeping the bottom clean.

Here is a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfq05RngPWk


----------



## bankruptjojo

IMO that's overstocked. Assuming it would be OK on the Bio load there is a good chance he will attack them so be prepared to move them. Also although most people keep them in much smaller spaces I think neons should be keep in at least a 15g. Its up to you but I'd be happy with the Cory's. some bettas won't even live peacefully with them.


----------



## Tikibirds

I set this up last night and added a bunch of anacharis to each section


----------



## missm83

well the pineapple is new...so far i have not seen him go in it lol i hope he will eventually...
he got closer finally! lol--------->


----------



## betta lover1507

here is the only pic i have of a tank:








there 1 gallons or 1.5 gallons, i don't know most of my betta's are in them, besides sparta, puddles, and zero


----------



## MadameDesu

missm83 said:


> well the pineapple is new...so far i have not seen him go in it lol i hope he will eventually...
> he got closer finally! lol--------->


It took my girl a while to get used to it, but now she's inside more. She likes to hide from me and make me freak out -___-


----------



## LionCalie

Here is Skye and Cloud's divided 10 gallon.


----------



## Bombalurina

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> This is the Fluval Chi 5 tank I got while it was on sale at Petsmart. I went for the zen look and it is very peaceful to watch.
> 
> *I was wondering if y'all think it would be OK if I put 5-6 neon tetras in with these three?* I would really like some more movement in the tank. The Cory's are doing a great job at keeping the bottom clean.
> 
> Here is a video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfq05RngPWk


There is definitely not room for neon tetras, either in terms of space or bioload. It doesn't have the footprint or the capacity to support cories, either - I strongly suggest upgrading to at least a ten gallon ASAP.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

*What types of fish??*

*@Bombalurina*
Oh, so I should move these two Cory's to my 10g sorority with two other Cory's that are already in there? If so, then what types of fish would you recommend for the Chi with the one betta, and how many? Thanks for your input I really do appreciate it


----------



## Karebear13

My 3 gallon tank for Benzema. Finally added the Hornwort and dispersed it good before he was scraping up his scales cause there was too many and i had to put some in the dragon's mouth cause he somehow squeezes in there which scares me cause the mouth is so tiny and he cut up the top of his head  He is all better now though thank GOD


----------



## Bombalurina

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> *@Bombalurina*
> Oh, so I should move these two Cory's to my 10g sorority with two other Cory's that are already in there? If so, then what types of fish would you recommend for the Chi with the one betta, and how many? Thanks for your input I really do appreciate it


Definitely do move the cories. They will be much happier with the extra space and the larger school.  

Unfortunately a 5 gallon tank like the Chi is really not suitable for more than one betta, for two reasons: first, it can't support the bioload of the extra fish, and secondly, the footprint isn't large enough. However, you could add in a snail, like a nerite, or some shrimp.  I really love shrimp - they are very cute and active. Red cherries are my favourite. If you do go down the shrimp route, though, make sure you have plenty of hiding spots, as some bettas do like to snack on them.


----------



## AG5

Hey guys I'm a new member here. This is my 5 gallon tank with my fish Blue Moon


----------



## bankruptjojo

Nice tank, very natural looking.


----------



## Liz76

Blue Moon is a very good looking fish )


----------



## pasoindy

JKhoi said:


> TEASER


Beautiful! What is the moss or grass in the one on the left?


----------



## lilyth88

Karebear13 said:


> My 3 gallon tank for Benzema. Finally added the Hornwort and dispersed it good before he was scraping up his scales cause there was too many and i had to put some in the dragon's mouth cause he somehow squeezes in there which scares me cause the mouth is so tiny and he cut up the top of his head  He is all better now though thank GOD


I think it looks hilarious with the plant in the dragon's mouth. It's like he's eating it. Good job!


----------



## Karebear13

lilyth88 said:


> I think it looks hilarious with the plant in the dragon's mouth. It's like he's eating it. Good job!


LOL thank you!


----------



## MadameDesu

I think I've finally got Rosie's tank the way I like it, at least until my Marimo gets here.
I added the teacup this afternoon, just to give her something else to explore.
I've also drawn on her tank a bit. She likes to follow the lines around


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow, she has one huge tail for a female.


----------



## Bombalurina

I was about to say...that's one manly woman. Insofar as a betta can look manly.


----------



## MadameDesu

She's gotten that a lot. So far she hasn't done anything manly, but there may still be time for her to turn out to be a he.
I've just decided that she's a she until I begin to see otherwise.


----------



## AG5

bankruptjojo said:


> Nice tank, very natural looking.





Liz76 said:


> Blue Moon is a very good looking fish )


aww thanks a bunch guys!  he wouldn't be doing as well as he is without this site


----------



## missm83

MadameDesu said:


> I think I've finally got Rosie's tank the way I like it, at least until my Marimo gets here.
> I added the teacup this afternoon, just to give her something else to explore.
> I've also drawn on her tank a bit. She likes to follow the lines around


 i love your tank!! i just got the pineapple for my boy 2... how big is that tank?? i have a 2.5 mini bawl


----------



## MadameDesu

My tank is a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> My tank is a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper


The best cheapest tanks out there


----------



## MadameDesu

I know, right?!
My only complaint is that is scratches easily, but that's not really much of an issue for me.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> I know, right?!
> My only complaint is that is scratches easily, but that's not really much of an issue for me.


The one time I left hubs a month alone to care for my VT, Fishy.
I had one of those critter keepers, he was attempting the monthly 50% water change (mind you I had just achieved PERFECT biological balance in this keeper) and instead of following my instructions and using the gravel vacuum he just picked up the tank.
Well with the combined weight of the water, and the pressure of his hands on either side, caused the keeper to crack in the back and create a separate break on the bottom left corner causing a small hole.
I was not a happy betta mommy.


----------



## MadameDesu

Huh, that's weird ... I pick up my tank all the time and it's never cracked a bit.
And wow! A cycle in a kritter keeper! That's impressive. I'm probably going to upgrade her tank this summer to a 5 gallon because I don't like changing the water so much, ahahaha.


----------



## Mars788

Both habitats, with Dol being a "photobomber."








Morpheus's tank








Another shot of Morpheus's tank, with him in somewhat blurry view.








A pic of Dol's tank, while he's investigating his thermometer.


----------



## Micho

Left is my 2g with my SD boy in it. Lower right is the 2.5g with RCS. Anndddd upper right is my 10g.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> Huh, that's weird ... I pick up my tank all the time and it's never cracked a bit.
> And wow! A cycle in a kritter keeper! That's impressive. I'm probably going to upgrade her tank this summer to a 5 gallon because I don't like changing the water so much, ahahaha.


I had a few live plants in there 

He was picking it up with both hands flat on the sides.
If you hold it from the bottom or the bottom and top the tank won't have so much stress.

Spike is in a 5.5 gallon
I do weekly 30% changes
and monthly 50% changes


----------



## MadameDesu

What 5 gallon tank do you have? Another knitter keeper?


----------



## Karebear13

Micho said:


> Left is my 2g with my SD boy in it. Lower right is the 2.5g with RCS. Anndddd upper right is my 10g.


Love your tanks! 

Just curious how do you like the elite heaters?


----------



## Cinderwolf

Karebear13 said:


> Love your tanks!
> 
> Just curious how do you like the elite heaters?


So with those elite heaters.. they can go below the water line? I have just been putting it above the line..


----------



## Micho

Karebear13 said:


> Love your tanks!
> 
> Just curious how do you like the elite heaters?


Haha thanks! I love the Elite heaters, I always reccomend them!



Cinderwolf said:


> So with those elite heaters.. they can go below the water line? I have just been putting it above the line..


I put them under the water line because it won't fit, but I've found that nothing goes wrong.


----------



## bankruptjojo

Yes all the way in the water. Some people turn them sideways and have no problems. I keep mine a little out of the water So its easy to adjust. But water has to be up to the line.


----------



## Cinderwolf

bankruptjojo said:


> Yes all the way in the water. Some people turn them sideways and have no problems. I keep mine a little out of the water So its easy to adjust. But water has to be up to the line.


huh who knew, I always just had the bottom part in the water sometimes not all the way up to the line. Works well for me


----------



## FishyFishy89

MadameDesu said:


> What 5 gallon tank do you have? Another knitter keeper?


Nope
The top fin tank and hood kit
I wanted just the tank but the smallest they have as just the tank n full hood was the 10 gallon. And it won't fit in the spot he is in right now :'(


----------



## makoisland

Used gallon jugs to refill Mako's tank today and realized it's not even two gallons, and here I am thinking it's 2.5 gallons or more. :roll: It's still better than his 1-gallon bowl though, and the perfect size for now. I'm sure someday I'll be tempted to give him a bigger home...


----------



## Aluyasha

Same thing happened to me, the box said it was a 2 gallon and it turned out to actually be 1.6. :/
Still a great tank though.


----------



## kfryman

Did you guys have decoration and rocks?


----------



## Aluyasha

I have stuff in the tank now but I tested the water volume when it was empty and I asked a few other people about the tank.


----------



## makoisland

Actually, I do have gravel, a cave, and a small plant, so the tank very well could be 2 gallons.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

*Update & a new tank*

This is what my Fluval Chi 5 looks like now. I love it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczV0d3S3_A&feature=channel

This is the new Marineland tank I got while it was on sale at petsmart, my betta from Aquabid loves it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oA-y85Q08Y&feature=channel


----------



## Mo

Both of your tanks are very overstocked and both shuld only have one male betta


----------



## Micho

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> This is what my Fluval Chi 5 looks like now. I love it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczV0d3S3_A&feature=channel
> 
> This is the new Marineland tank I got while it was on sale at petsmart, my betta from Aquabid loves it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oA-y85Q08Y&feature=channel


Oh dear, yeah both of your tanks are overstocked, usually anything under 10g cannot house other fish-friends. :l I would recommend you rehoming the other fish ASAP.


----------



## MistersMom

When i hear 'over stocked' i think 'nasty, murky, unhealthy, brown water, tons of fish, too small of a tank' not at all whats in those videos, in my opinion, it's not overstocked, unless you have so many fish that they are constantly swimming into each other, but we only see the width, we need to take account for the depth, they have more than the width in the video, they have lots of room to run and hide, granted, a ten gallon would be best for both tanks, and having only a single fish like a betta would be best, but i wouldn't re-home them Immediately, i would just save up for a 10 gallon with the filter and what not, and make plenty of yard sale or flea market trips and check walmart and petco sales for cheaper things.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That tank is very over stocked.
I only have Spike in his 5.5 and more than likely won't be adding more fish. The tanks cannot handle the bioload. And how the water looks doesn't always mean it is or is not overstocked. The user could of just finished adding fish to the new water.


----------



## MistersMom

well if you keep it clean the io-load shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Mo

MistersMom said:


> When i hear 'over stocked' i think 'nasty, murky, unhealthy, brown water, tons of fish, too small of a tank' not at all whats in those videos, in my opinion, it's not overstocked, unless you have so many fish that they are constantly swimming into each other, but we only see the width, we need to take account for the depth, they have more than the width in the video, they have lots of room to run and hide, granted, a ten gallon would be best for both tanks, and having only a single fish like a betta would be best, but i wouldn't re-home them Immediately, i would just save up for a 10 gallon with the filter and what not, and make plenty of yard sale or flea market trips and check walmart and petco sales for cheaper things.


You would find 4 albino Corydoras, 6 neon tetras, and a male Betta _fine_ bio load wise. I would highly doubt that. Albino Corydoras have a relatively high ammonia waste and bio load due to there bulkieness , 6 neon tetras would produce a very high amount of waste added on to the fact of 4 albino Corydoras but even a cater that. A male Betta would firth worsen it. My recommendation would be similar to micho's and rehome to fish as soon as you can or get a 15 gallon+ tank as even a 10 gallon is far too small


----------



## Bombalurina

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> This is what my Fluval Chi 5 looks like now. I love it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OczV0d3S3_A&feature=channel
> 
> This is the new Marineland tank I got while it was on sale at petsmart, my betta from Aquabid loves it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oA-y85Q08Y&feature=channel


They are both extremely attractive tanks, particularly the Fluval. You have an eye for this.  However, the other guys are right when they say very overstocked. 



MistersMom said:


> When i hear 'over stocked' i think 'nasty, murky, unhealthy, brown water, tons of fish, too small of a tank' not at all whats in those videos, in my opinion, it's not overstocked, unless you have so many fish that they are constantly swimming into each other, but we only see the width, we need to take account for the depth, they have more than the width in the video, they have lots of room to run and hide, granted, a ten gallon would be best for both tanks, and having only a single fish like a betta would be best, but i wouldn't re-home them Immediately, i would just save up for a 10 gallon with the filter and what not, and make plenty of yard sale or flea market trips and check walmart and petco sales for cheaper things.


Overstocked doesn't necessarily mean dirty water. I'm overstocked, but I take meticulous care of my tank and it is working out ok. However, we all know the depth of those tanks as well as the width (if you don't, google them). The Fluval Chi does not supply the swimming space you need for a school of neons, and really can't support the bioload. A tank as small as 5 gallons, although capable of holding a cycle, isn't stable enough to support that many fish. 
Further, the Marineland 3 gallon definitely cannot support 3 danios AND a betta, much less the 6 danios needed for a happy school. Danios are massively active fish and really do need the full width of a 24 inch tank.

BettaLover, I strongly suggest saving up for a 2 ft tank, at least 15 gallons, and moving the tetras and danios into that, boosting the danio school to 6.


----------



## Mo

Then what to do about the albino cories............... You would need atleast a 20 gallon to house all of the fish.


----------



## Litlover11

Overstocked doesn't always mean murky water. I have three peppered cories and a platy in a ten gallon, and that is overstocked. I constantly have to clean it to keep the water conditions satisfactory. My friend is giving me a 40 gallon, and as soon as I acquire and cycle it, those tankmates are moving.


----------



## Karebear13

@ litlover11 that betta in your avatar is amazing


----------



## Litlover11

Thank you! Sadly the little stinker doesn't look like that anymore, as he has a terrible tail biting problem. He is getting better now that he is in a 10g, but his fins are still pretty short.


----------



## Karebear13

awww poor guy  im sorry Tail biting is such a pain... Hope he heals soon!

Do you have any other pics of him I would like to see some close up he looks amazing in that picture


----------



## Litlover11

Yeah, here is a head shot of him when I first got him. 







Here is a closer full body picture







And here he is today:|. Sigh. He is the most aggressive, neurotic betta I have ever had, and he attacks everything, including himself. That is why I named him Ares after the god of war. I still love him though.


----------



## LugiaChan

Litlover11 said:


> He is the most aggressive, neurotic betta I have ever had, and he attacks everything, including himself. That is why I named him Ares after the god of war. I still love him though.
> View attachment 52177


Looks exactly like my fish. Only mine is calm and friendly and cant stand being away from me Lol xD beautiful though


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Couldn't get Cap to come down. He was busy making a bubble nest. I think I irritate him with pics. Here's his tank with new heater which he hates.... Well I am sure he likes the warmth but he flares at it  
It's a 2.5 gal. 
Oh and I am really bored so I included a pic I played with a little. My new camera has that color selection function.


----------



## mattoboy

@Shirleythebetta Looks great! Edit picture is neat!


----------



## lilyth88

Re-arranged Gandalf's tank and added some new gravel. He seems to be digging it. He loves to hang out in his pot and under a little overhang made by the rock. Today he seems obsessed with flaring at his reflection on the right hand side of the tank. Ignore the pink. That's just a paper I put up to block him from Sookie's view while she recovers. I guess if he doesn't have her to flare at, the reflection is the next best thing, right? (I do cover it if he flares for too long.)










Also re-arranged Sookie's tank with some new gravel. She is currently in the hospital tank, but I did nab this picture a few days ago.


----------



## LittleBeta

My divided 20 gal. Lila is on the red side, Little Betta is on the green side. (I want to change to to red on my females side and white&Black on my males but I can't find good colored plants...)








Little Bettas side:








Lilas side:








Little Betta trying unsucsessfully to flirt with Lila XD


----------



## Karen208

Not as exciting as some tanks here but the kids like it and the fish seems to too. This is one of the few pics I've been able to take with him not over on the back under the filter. :roll:


----------



## MadameDesu

Hey, Karen what brand of tank is that?


----------



## Cinderwolf

So I got a 6 gal that I am in the process of setting up, might as well show you and get some tips. 

Here it is, play sand substrate with river rocks, a rock tunnel thing, horn wort and what I believe is red ludgia ( or something like that) I have soem Java fern to go in tomorrow once I anchor it to some more rocks. And it will have Young Niel the moss ball once I move the fish over lol I am thinking of valisper in the back and sides? 

I set up the tank yesterday and rinse the sand an excessive amount, how long do you think it will take for it to be not cloudy? 










Here is a comparison with his old tank ( current) 









And his tank as of now. I took the substrate out for ease of cleaning and moved his rock into the 6 gal he likes just the plants anyways.


----------



## Bombalurina

I actually really like the look of the hex tank barebottomed, Cinderwolf. Very smart and clean. 

Is the red thing macranda? I can't tell from the photo, but it looks similar.


----------



## Mo

Bombalurina, have you posted any pictures of your tank yet.?


----------



## Mo

My _temporary_ 5 gallon setup. It is cycled, heavily planted, has high lighting, x2 weekly plant fertilization, it's heated, and bare bottomed. The bettas name is frosty.


----------



## registereduser

Mo said:


> My _temporary_ 5 gallon setup. It is cycled, heavily planted, has high lighting, x2 weekly plant fertilization, it's heated, and bare bottomed. The bettas name is frosty.


Mo, what color is Frosty? My new one looks just like him!


----------



## Mo

I believe he is an opaque, Dragon, delta


----------



## Cinderwolf

You know.. I actually don't know what it is. ( The plants werent labeled and the lady was less than useful at telling me hat they were) I was thinking red ludvigia but I dunno. I will take a close up photo of it to show you


----------



## Karen208

MadameDesu said:


> Hey, Karen what brand of tank is that?


It's the Aqua Culture 5 gallon glass tank from Walmart


----------



## MadameDesu

Karen208 said:


> It's the Aqua Culture 5 gallon glass tank from Walmart


Ohh, ok. Do you like it? I've been looking for an affordable 5 gallon


----------



## Karen208

Yeah. It was 29 I think and it included the tank, hood, filter and some water conditioners. Seems good so far. I also like how its not plastic so hopefully it won't scratch that easily. I had a hard time choosing one.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I added the java fern


----------



## lilyth88

Video of Gandalf's Home: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSQcgMaZPYs&list=UUUbNV-bzYN1rMvPf7g6ztLw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## MadameDesu

Are you sure it's 5 gallons? The item description on walmart.com says it's a "size 10". 
Do you use the filter that came with the tank or a different one?


----------



## Karen208

Yes its 5 gallon. Its the same as that 10 but 5. I think its actually this one but in the store its called Aqua Culture and costs a little less. All the pamphlets inside are for Tetra.


----------



## MadameDesu

Huh, that's interesting. I was thinking of getting the Hawkeye 5 gallon from Walmart, but I'll definitely be considering this one too.


----------



## Andrometer

This is the main fish tank, newly renovated today with more coherent decor and a new and improved filter (kept the old media)! Yay! I had a phase with real plants, but these are obviously mostly-fake now. There's still one anubias in the far right and three small water wisteria plants in the middle though. And the marimos, of course.
It's a 10 gallon divided into three, a short-tailed boy on either end and a veil-tail girl in the middle. (Icarus, Eleanor, and Nero respectively.) They have been this way for a while now and everyone is completely fine with one another. I think the boys are brothers, because they're similar-looking, were purchased around the same time, and... well, both have a serious problem with tumors... Taking it day-by-day with that, but they're still very happy and eating well, so... 










And this is Julius my halfmoon. Of course, he doesn't _look_ much like a halfmoon because, from what I gather, he's a very nervous type of fish. He hates live plants (he eats them to get them out of his way!) and demands no less than four pellets a day or he'll... get paranoid and eat his tail off even more than he usually does. Julius has such odd behavior! Honestly, he's been doing better in this small 1.5 gallon setup than anything else, so that's where I'm keeping him. 










Bonus tiger salamander larva tank! Got him/her on a whim a couple of weeks ago from a mall stand, thinking it was an axolotl, since I was unaware that there was more than one species that had external gills as larvae. Especially since that's what the pamphlet said, even though it did not identify the species. I did some quick research to be sure I could take care of an axie, since they were selling out very quickly to people who would surely keep them in the tiny kritter keepers they were being sold in... (Ugh, it was just like the betta cups I swear!) I should have been smart enough to do a more thorough search. >_>
Well, after a huge proclamation of "NEVER AGAIN!" I vowed that, since I bought the poor baby with the intention of giving it a good home, I would do just that, even though it wasn't what I expected. I bought a filter that could accommodate lowering water levels and a little turtle landing pad for it to try out. Now, I kinda can't wait for it to become a terrestrial salamander! Its name is Noodle, but my mother calls it Sheldon, haha. The tank is a 20 gallon, about half-filled right now.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

noodle/sheldon is neat lol.


----------



## littlemermaid

*Super Mario Tank*

My 30 gallon Super Mario tank. Not a betta tank but I thought I would share anyways. Hope thats ok


----------



## MadameDesu

I LOVE that tank, littlemermaid!!!!


----------



## cjayBetta

omgosh i want to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

littlemermaid said:


> My 30 gallon Super Mario tank. Not a betta tank but I thought I would share anyways. Hope thats ok


Love, love, LOVE!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

littlemermaid said:


> My 30 gallon Super Mario tank. Not a betta tank but I thought I would share anyways. Hope thats ok


WOW that is cool.


----------



## RedFynn21

Wow! Such pretty tanks!:shock:

*Andrometer-- *absolutely love what you've done w/ the divided 10 Gal. Pretty!

*littlemermaid--* love the Super Mario theme! Very creative!

I'll post a few pics of my ten gallon. I re-decorated it finally. It's a little sparse, but I'm working on get more plants/hidey holes. ATM, it's just my VT Fynn, and I'm thinking he'll just keep it to himself as he uses all of it. Will post some pics of my smaller tanks when I re-do them later.:-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta

plants match perfectly with the backround. love it!


----------



## RedFynn21

Thanks! I just hope live plants don't croak on me. No green thumb here.


----------



## xShainax

Lol, his 29 gallon aquarium


----------



## CasperandSunny

Andrometer said:


> This is the main fish tank, newly renovated today with more coherent decor and a new and improved filter (kept the old media)! Yay! I had a phase with real plants, but these are obviously mostly-fake now. There's still one anubias in the far right and three small water wisteria plants in the middle though. And the marimos, of course.
> It's a 10 gallon divided into three, a short-tailed boy on either end and a veil-tail girl in the middle. (Icarus, Eleanor, and Nero respectively.) They have been this way for a while now and everyone is completely fine with one another. I think the boys are brothers, because they're similar-looking, were purchased around the same time, and... well, both have a serious problem with tumors... Taking it day-by-day with that, but they're still very happy and eating well, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Julius my halfmoon. Of course, he doesn't _look_ much like a halfmoon because, from what I gather, he's a very nervous type of fish. He hates live plants (he eats them to get them out of his way!) and demands no less than four pellets a day or he'll... get paranoid and eat his tail off even more than he usually does. Julius has such odd behavior! Honestly, he's been doing better in this small 1.5 gallon setup than anything else, so that's where I'm keeping him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus tiger salamander larva tank! Got him/her on a whim a couple of weeks ago from a mall stand, thinking it was an axolotl, since I was unaware that there was more than one species that had external gills as larvae. Especially since that's what the pamphlet said, even though it did not identify the species. I did some quick research to be sure I could take care of an axie, since they were selling out very quickly to people who would surely keep them in the tiny kritter keepers they were being sold in... (Ugh, it was just like the betta cups I swear!) I should have been smart enough to do a more thorough search. >_>
> Well, after a huge proclamation of "NEVER AGAIN!" I vowed that, since I bought the poor baby with the intention of giving it a good home, I would do just that, even though it wasn't what I expected. I bought a filter that could accommodate lowering water levels and a little turtle landing pad for it to try out. Now, I kinda can't wait for it to become a terrestrial salamander! Its name is Noodle, but my mother calls it Sheldon, haha. The tank is a 20 gallon, about half-filled right now.


 
I ABSOLUTLY am in love with this tank. AWESOME AWESOME AWSOME, now I can convince my husband I can hae three bettas and fit them in just one tank. SCORE. Thanks for sharing!:greenyay:


----------



## xShainax

CasperandSunny said:


> I ABSOLUTLY am in love with this tank. AWESOME AWESOME AWSOME, now I can convince my husband I can hae three bettas and fit them in just one tank. SCORE. Thanks for sharing!:greenyay:


Awwww....I want one of those salamander things so bad


----------



## Aus

Sid's old tank (RIP Sid..) with its new occupant, Cleo:



















Next water change, I'm planting the wisteria in the substrate. Those roots are crazy long now.


----------



## MadameDesu

I love all of these heavily planted tanks! Very jungle-y, Aus!
And I LOVE Cleo!


----------



## PandaBetta

Just wanted to add my tank to the bettas home


----------



## Karebear13

CasperandSunny said:


> I ABSOLUTLY am in love with this tank. AWESOME AWESOME AWSOME, now I can convince my husband I can hae three bettas and fit them in just one tank. SCORE. Thanks for sharing!:greenyay:


wait so is that an axolotl or a salamander it looks so much like an axolotl?


----------



## Bombalurina

PandaBetta: you should know that some of your neons are actually cardinals. I would suggest sorting out who is who and making sure you just have 6 of one species, not a mix.


----------



## Andrometer

Thanks you guys! I definitely much prefer this look for the 10 gallon than what it was before. The decor actually matches now, hahaha. 

Karebear: Axolotls and tiger salamanders are really closely related and both have external gills. But axies don't (_usually_) morph, while tiger sallies do. Noodle is definitely a tiger larva; it's much clearer up close!


----------



## Aus

MadameDesu said:


> I love all of these heavily planted tanks! Very jungle-y, Aus!
> And I LOVE Cleo!


Thank you! I love her too! :lol: She's my first female, and I have to say she's 10 times as active as the boys, bad news for my shrimp though. >< I think I'm every bit as addicted to the girls now. 

I love a jungle-y tank - it's only 3.5 gallons but there's a lot in there now, with 6 species of plants, 3 CRS and Cleo. Can't wait for a bigger set-up, as I found a supplier of Aussie native plants and I plan to make an awesome NPT.


----------



## MadameDesu

That's only 3.5 gal? Wow!
Maybe the females are more active because they don't have to drag those big old fins around?


----------



## PandaBetta

Bombalurina said:


> PandaBetta: you should know that some of your neons are actually cardinals. I would suggest sorting out who is who and making sure you just have 6 of one species, not a mix.


Thank you for the suggestion Bomba I only have to cardinals mixed in because I dont have another tank to put them in. They are doing fine they probably think they are neons


----------



## moerajab

Here is my 25 gallon tank! 

Front view: 









Front View Close up:









Left Side View:









Right Side View:


----------



## EvilVOG

Re-did my 3 gallon, now holding my favorite runt from my spawn:


----------



## Beall

check it outtt! Bettas new home  adding plants tomorrow.


----------



## lilyth88

Chronos enjoying his new 3 gallon home (Sookie's old home)...









Gandalf enjoying some new perks in his 2.5 gallon home. Such as a new daylight and bluelight fluorescent lightbulb, and a new sprawling plant on the right. He seems obsessed with the plant so far.

With flash: (blue plant looks hilarious)









Also with flash: 









Without flash:


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

lilyth88 said:


> Re-arranged Gandalf's tank and added some new gravel. He seems to be digging it. He loves to hang out in his pot and under a little overhang made by the rock. Today he seems obsessed with flaring at his reflection on the right hand side of the tank. Ignore the pink. That's just a paper I put up to block him from Sookie's view while she recovers. I guess if he doesn't have her to flare at, the reflection is the next best thing, right? (I do cover it if he flares for too long.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also re-arranged Sookie's tank with some new gravel. She is currently in the hospital tank, but I did nab this picture a few days ago.


What happened to Sookie?


----------



## lilyth88

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> What happened to Sookie?


Sookie passed away the other day after a 2 week struggle. We did everything we possibly could have, but I guess it was just her time.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

lilyth88 said:


> Sookie passed away the other day after a 2 week struggle. We did everything we possibly could have, but I guess it was just her time.


I'm sorry that she passed


----------



## lilyth88

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> I'm sorry that she passed


Thanks. She was a good little fishy. A favorite here on the forums, I think.


----------



## LittleBeta

LittleBeta said:


> My divided 20 gal. Lila is on the red side, Little Betta is on the green side. (I want to change to to red on my females side and white&Black on my males but I can't find good colored plants...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Bettas side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilas side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Betta trying unsucsessfully to flirt with Lila XD


My Bettas that are in this tank. I rearranged the female side to:









Flame









Lila (the one that was there before)









Peach









Little Betta (on the other side-green side)


----------



## AmandanFlynn

Xan's tank:









Tiger Barb's tank:









Video of both tanks (xan was hiding at first but came out as soon as "called") 



cant seem to get the air/water bubbles out of the background though. i wet the back before putting the background on the back on the tank so the color would come through better but now i have the annoying "bubbles" that refuse to go away... oh well..


----------



## joyfish

I have been looking at pages and pages of beautiful tanks. There that is it, can't even say which is the best because they are all awesome. 

I am hoping to at least post pics today of my fish that are on grand daughters cell phone.


----------



## a123andpoof

AmandanFlynn said:


> Xan's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Barb's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of both tanks (xan was hiding at first but came out as soon as "called")
> 
> 
> 
> cant seem to get the air/water bubbles out of the background though. i wet the back before putting the background on the back on the tank so the color would come through better but now i have the annoying "bubbles" that refuse to go away... oh well..


I am completely drooling over your tank! It's beautiful!


----------



## JBosley

My newly re-done tanks! Oki and Ferns, soon to be divided, new home is a 15 gallon and Dragonfly's 5 gallon. :-D There is also a picture showing how I baffled my filter. Hoping to divide the 15 gallon today.


----------



## laoshun

Don't mind the cup, just finishing up with some salt treatments.
I need a new camera =/


----------



## Chrexis

Here's my tank, still cycling and we have Comet peaking out from his silk plant. I know it's not as fancy, but I'm doing my best to give Comet a loving and safe home


----------



## lilyth88

Chrexis said:


> Here's my tank, still cycling and we have Comet peaking out from his silk plant. I know it's not as fancy, but I'm doing my best to give Comet a loving and safe home


And that's really all that matters.


----------



## Mo

AmandanFlynn said:


> Xan's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Barb's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of both tanks (xan was hiding at first but came out as soon as "called")
> 
> 
> 
> cant seem to get the air/water bubbles out of the background though. i wet the back before putting the background on the back on the tank so the color would come through better but now i have the annoying "bubbles" that refuse to go away... oh well..


Your tank looks very good!


----------



## Ginzuishou

If you have live plants in your tank, how do you go about cleaning the substrate safely? Just wondering (noob)


----------



## Micho

Ginzuishou said:


> If you have live plants in your tank, how do you go about cleaning the substrate safely? Just wondering (noob)


Gravel vacuum? Just lightly hover over the substrate and all the little debris should get sucked up.


----------



## LuckyBlue

I love looking at all the set ups. I really like the old car. Where'd you find that? Also anyone know where to find the sign that says. "I prefer to live alone"?


----------



## AmandanFlynn

Luckyblue:
The car wreck is on walmart.com (i dont have it but almost got it)
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunken-Car-Wreck-Aquarium-Decorations/17631414

the sign i have seen at walmart and petsmart but not lately.

Ginzuishou:
As Micho said, gravel vacuum. I use one even though i have sand, you just to small circles a bit above the sand and since the poo is lighter than the sand you suck it up and not the sand (still get a little sand though, but not much...)


----------



## Cyndih70

*Here's my 3.5 gallon for Sushi*

Mine tank is a 3.5 cylindrical tank. Sushi..my CT is still getting used to his new home!


----------



## kfryman

Why is there one of those turkey temperature gauges lol? Is it the thermometer for the tank? If so I never thought of that, good idea!


----------



## Cyndih70

Lol.... thats what was using until my husband got home from the pet store. I wanted to make sure the temp between bowl and tank was as close to the same as possible. It served a good purpose


----------



## LionCalie

Brutus in his 5.5 gallon


----------



## FishyFishy89

Not sure if I had posted before.....
Here is what Spike's tank looks like right now. The decor will get changed around next week after our move 








And this is what it looked like before his 1st 50% change


----------



## Ginzuishou

Ok, thanks for the info.  (about cleaning with live plants in tank)


----------



## Kim

LionCalie said:


> Brutus in his 5.5 gallon


LOVE it!! :-D


----------



## LionCalie

Thank you!


----------



## LuckyBlue

LuckyBlue said:


> anyone know where to find the sign that says. "I prefer to live alone"?


If anyone sees this online would you send me a message about it.... I've been looking but cant find it.


----------



## AmandanFlynn

LuckyBlue said:


> If anyone sees this online would you send me a message about it.... I've been looking but cant find it.



did some digging and petco has discontinued it 

info on it:
http://www.petco.com/product/107252...PREFER-TO-LIVE-ALONE-inch-Aquarium-Decor.aspx
Petco A5titude &qhot;i Prefer To Live Alone" Aquarium Dâšcor (3"l X 1.5"w X 3.25"h; Brown; Fershwater).
Petco Attitude Aquatic Dâšcor Is The Ideal Addition To Your Btta Tank. Perfectly Sized In the place of Smaller Freshwater Tanks This Dâšcor Will Ade A Affect Of Fun And Depth To Youf Aquarium. Ihcludes The Saying "i Prefer To Live Alone". Made Of Non-toxic, Pet Safe Materials And Colors. 
Manufacturer: Petco
SKU: 1094840


BUT! You might like this sign (not sure if it can go IN the tank though...)
http://www.amazon.com/Beware-Attack...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1334794219&sr=1-3


Lioncalie:
Brutus is HUGE!! :O


----------



## FishyFishy89

AmandanFlynn said:


> did some digging and petco has discontinued it
> 
> info on it:
> http://www.petco.com/product/107252...PREFER-TO-LIVE-ALONE-inch-Aquarium-Decor.aspx
> Petco A5titude &qhot;i Prefer To Live Alone" Aquarium Dâšcor (3"l X 1.5"w X 3.25"h; Brown; Fershwater).
> Petco Attitude Aquatic Dâšcor Is The Ideal Addition To Your Btta Tank. Perfectly Sized In the place of Smaller Freshwater Tanks This Dâšcor Will Ade A Affect Of Fun And Depth To Youf Aquarium. Ihcludes The Saying "i Prefer To Live Alone". Made Of Non-toxic, Pet Safe Materials And Colors.
> Manufacturer: Petco
> SKU: 1094840
> 
> 
> BUT! You might like this sign (not sure if it can go IN the tank though...)
> http://www.amazon.com/Beware-Attack...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1334794219&sr=1-3
> 
> 
> Lioncalie:
> Brutus is HUGE!! :O


thats a funny sign
made of aluminum tho. it is likely to rust quickly.


----------



## AmandanFlynn

might work if you place it beside of in front of the tank... or hang above the tank on the wall..?

:dunno: I tried! lol j/k


----------



## artieface

Hello all! I'm new to the website, but have been keeping fish for a while now. I've got a 10 gallon and a 29, as well as a 1 gal bowl that I can never seem to get to work. :-( It's cursed, I swear.









10 gallon with my lovely betta, Doc. He's surprisingly sweet, and really gets along quite well with the baby platies. Also got two apple snails in there. I'm looking forward to rehoming them so I can get a more diverse community tank going..










Goldfish tank. I actually got an airstone today, as well as a few live plants so it's a little bit changed up.


I think my next project is going to be a 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank. I saw a beautiful betta the other day that I just HAVE to have. You guys know how it is. :lol:





As for the 1 gallon, I really am stumped. I'm considering buying a small filter and seeing if that will help with the water quality, since frequent changes didn't seem to. Hmm.


----------



## Bombalurina

I love your goldies! I can foresee you needing a bigger tank for them very soon, though.


----------



## lilyth88

*4-20-12 Re-Arrange.*

Re-arranged their tanks. On the left, Gandalf's 2.5 gallon. On the right, Chronos' 3 gallon.


----------



## artieface

Bombalurina said:


> I love your goldies! I can foresee you needing a bigger tank for them very soon, though.


Yeah, for sure. I'm thinking about trying to make a little reef tank out of the 29 when they finally grow out of it!


----------



## Bombalurina

Exciting! What's your planned stock?


----------



## copperarabian

I made a thread for this but no one really noticed so I'll post it here 

I moved my sorority into my 48g, I was going to do a dirt based NPT but decided I don't have nearly enough plants for that. Instead I decided to try pond potting media along with root tabs and maybe liquid fertilizer. 


It's not nearly as pretty as it was before, I hope the lotus fills back and I hope to add more plants.


----------



## kfryman

Copper whats your lighting? Just asking as lotus plants are usually higher light, but can do fine if they are under direct light.

Your tank looks gorgeous none the least. That Anubias is so big!


----------



## Aluyasha

copperarabian said:


> I made a thread for this but no one really noticed so I'll post it here
> 
> I moved my sorority into my 48g, I was going to do a dirt based NPT but decided I don't have nearly enough plants for that. Instead I decided to try pond potting media along with root tabs and maybe liquid fertilizer.
> 
> 
> It's not nearly as pretty as it was before, I hope the lotus fills back and I hope to add more plants.


 Beautiful tank! I actually like how roomy it looks, I also like the rock sitting on the log. lol


----------



## lilyth88

Love...love...LOVE!


----------



## MadameDesu

I like the rock on the log too! At first I thought it was an egg.


----------



## copperarabian

kfryman said:


> Copper whats your lighting? Just asking as lotus plants are usually higher light, but can do fine if they are under direct light.
> 
> Your tank looks gorgeous none the least. That Anubias is so big!


I went by the pet store and bought a florescent plant/flora light but I really don't like it and don't think my plants will thrive at all because it's not bright enough. 

That Anubias is pretty awesome, it keeps popping out leaves one after another 



> *MadameDesu*
> Beautiful tank! I actually like how roomy it looks, I also like the rock sitting on the log. lol


I forgot that I placed the rock there, I like it too.



> *lilyth88*
> Love...love...LOVE


!


----------



## kfryman

Yeah I totally see where your coming from. My lid sucks because it comes down more than the light so the light just go straight down versus across the tank. I am investing in some T5s though, so that should take car of my problems.


----------



## Mo

I love your tank copper!


----------



## Bombalurina

I want it, Copper!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm curious, how would those lily pad plants do in a 5.5 tank?


----------



## Mo

With high lighting, and optimal fertilization. They should do fairly well


----------



## Mo




----------



## BlackOrchid16

*"fish bowl"*

not sure why I decided to try this type of enclosure out, Im usually fond of square and rectangular stuff, but the LED makes this little tank look awesome. thanks for looking!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Beautiful crowntail!


----------



## BlackOrchid16

Thank you very much!


FishyFishy89 said:


> Beautiful crowntail!


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm curious, how would those lily pad plants do in a 5.5 tank?


I have one that I keep in my divided 10g. I don't give it any fertilizer because I didn't want it to explode with growth and it stays a reasonable size. It would be good to include fertilizer when starting to sprout though.


----------



## laoshun

Finally got a not so crappy picture of my tank haha.


----------



## BlackOrchid16

Very nice


----------



## laoshun

you make me want to get a crowntail and I'm not so much a CT fan haha.


----------



## artieface

Bombalurina said:


> Exciting! What's your planned stock?


I was thinking about having a few clownfish, and perhaps a shrimp or a few snails. I love the maroon, and darker colored clowns! I've certainly got a lot of research to do before I decide, though.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is pictures of Onion and Man o' War's setups. (I just got Onions lanturn cave today):


----------



## bbulino

My divided 10g with my two bettas static and frost, also shared with the two african dwarf frogs Jim & tim








And this is my 5 g critter keeper with scarlet and rosetta,( yea i know 5g is a little small for two bettas but theyve bin in the same tank together for awhile and when i got them separate tanks they became depressed and only perked up when i put tthem bank in together so im saving for a 10g)


----------



## bbulino

also sorry about the pciture size idk how to resize it without making the picture look crappy


----------



## LionCalie

Nice tanks! Here is a 2.5 gallon that houses Skye. Got some Java Moss in there and Duckweed.


----------



## newfiedragon

Here's my new boy Nebula's bowl. I think it's almost 2g, but I'm not sure...definitely over 1.5g, though. He'll be moved into something bigger and better at some point. :-D


----------



## newfiedragon

Aluyasha said:


> Here is pictures of Onion and Man o' War's setups. (I just got Onions lanturn cave today):


 
What kind of tanks are these?


----------



## lilyth88

newfiedragon said:


> Here's my new boy Nebula's bowl. I think it's almost 2g, but I'm not sure...definitely over 1.5g, though. He'll be moved into something bigger and better at some point. :-D



Does he have a heater? Can't tell in the picture.


----------



## newfiedragon

lilyth88 said:


> Does he have a heater? Can't tell in the picture.


Not yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## MsGita

Here is Stanley's home.

I'm always trying to get better pics of it but it's so hard to photograph!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's new scenery in the new house. Currently has NO light thanks to BFF xD








Showin off those handsome fins and exploring the new landscape








Enjoying the few minutes he got of sunlight from the setting sun. He perked right up. He'll be getting a new light bulb tomorrow


----------



## Aluyasha

newfiedragon said:


> What kind of tanks are these?


 They are the Petco brand 1 gallons.


----------



## lilyth88

MsGita said:


> Here is Stanley's home.
> 
> I'm always trying to get better pics of it but it's so hard to photograph!


What kind of tank is this and how many gallons?


----------



## MsGita

lilyth88 said:


> What kind of tank is this and how many gallons?


It's a Fluval Edge 6 gallon.


----------



## lilyth88

MsGita said:


> It's a Fluval Edge 6 gallon.


How much did that run you?


----------



## FishyFishy89

heres Spike's new light. Me no likey. It is supposed to be a "color enhancing".....me no think it is. I'll be trading it in for a regular light. Hopefully I can get a fluorescent light soon.
I also had to move his tank to the corner so the heater can reach the other plug.


----------



## MsGita

lilyth88 said:


> How much did that run you?


I bought it from Petco online for $119.99. In store it was $129.00 and only in black.



FishyFishy89- Spike is very cute!


----------



## 4everaspirit

Aluyasha said:


> Here is pictures of Onion and Man o' War's setups. (I just got Onions lanturn cave today):





Aluyasha said:


> They are the Petco brand 1 gallons.


You are planning to move them to at least a 2.5 gallon, preferably 5 gallon, right Aluyasha? 1 gallon is not suitable for any fish.


----------



## copperarabian

I returned the flora light to petsmart and brought home a full spectrum daylight light. I had another bulb under my tank(I took it out for the flora light) and it's also full spectrum, but it's made in china and the new light is made in Germany. I noticed immediately that the two lights are very different, the one from china is pinkish while the German light is more like bright sunlight.

first the full spectrum light, then below I'll post the flora light so you can see the difference. I like this new light so much better, now I can actually tell my aquarium light is on when my room is bright during the day. Also the flora reminded me of a coral reed light. Now I need to get my anubias some shade lol


----------



## FrostSinth

Well, Kevin Fisher's vase is only temporary, until next weekend, but I really like how it looks. Because I know orange is blue's complementary color, I really wanted to make Kevin's color pop! I think I did pretty well. Sorry bout the poor picture quality, I took the pic with my ipod.










Oh, and I recently trimmed that bush thing to give him more space. You guys have just absolutely stunning tanks, I can't wait to get home and set up the big tank with all you guys' inspiration.


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spike's new scenery in the new house. Currently has NO light thanks to BFF xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showin off those handsome fins and exploring the new landscape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the few minutes he got of sunlight from the setting sun. He perked right up. He'll be getting a new light bulb tomorrow


FishyFishy the hand looks creepy in that picture LOL


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Karebear13 said:


> FishyFishy the hand looks creepy in that picture LOL


I noticed that too. The hands look like they are part of the tank. Too cool.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MsGita said:


> FishyFishy89- Spike is very cute!


TYM. Spike is quite the camera ham. He LOVES it when I take pictures of him



Karebear13 said:


> FishyFishy the hand looks creepy in that picture LOL





Shirleythebetta said:


> I noticed that too. The hands look like they are part of the tank. Too cool.


LOL
They kinda do look creepy.
I assure you, their just my hands holding my iPhone xD


----------



## Bethydan

I'm replacing the clay pot with something larger I believe. And maybe adding some shorter silk plants.


----------



## Karebear13

Nice set up I like the trunk that is pretty nifty!


----------



## makoisland

Bethydan said:


> I'm replacing the clay pot with something larger I believe. And maybe adding some shorter silk plants.


I bought a trunk just like that the other day, they're so pretty.


----------



## makoisland

Here is Mako's 2-gallon... sorry for the glare from the camera flash. He's quite happy in there, someday I might put him in our 5-gallon but it depends on a couple things: whether I have room and how many fish I have by then. :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97

Hi, I know what the answer will probably be but I just wanted to check, is this ok as a TEMPORARY home?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-USB-Desktop-Mini-Fish-Tank-Aquarium-LCD-Timer-Clock-LED-lamp-Light-Black-/220873287064?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%252BS%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8021105768105279865
It would just be for a couple of weeks


----------



## copperarabian

BeckyFish97 said:


> Hi, I know what the answer will probably be but I just wanted to check, is this ok as a TEMPORARY home?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-USB-D...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8021105768105279865
> It would just be for a couple of weeks


It's very very small, a big fish bowel with a heater stuck in it would be better. You can also use a container bought from the store. You can buy pretty big one's for cheap and later use it as a hospital tank.


----------



## BeckyFish97

ok thanks


----------



## BlackberryBetta

My 10 Gallon!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Nice croc skull BBBetta. I've been debating on getting one 


Here is Spike's tank with his new florescent light. I don't think I'll EVER go back to the incandescent lights. The $10 was totally worth it.








Just look at the colors this light had brought out on him! Sry for the blur he was swimming alot xD


----------



## laoshun

I tried to make his small tank as home-y as possible because my other is in the big tank


----------



## JennybugJennifer

I'm doing this mobile so I'm not sure it will work but I thought I would try..
Pearl is on the left and is white and jaws is blue and he is on the right


----------



## lilyth88

Jenny, just an fyi. If that is a real bamboo plant, the top needs to be out of the water.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Really they told me it would be fine and that's the way they had it in their tank displays :/


----------



## lilyth88

JennybugJennifer said:


> Really they told me it would be fine and that's the way they had it in their tank displays :/


I could be wrong, but that's what I've always heard. Maybe do some research on it? Just don't want you to end up with a dead bamboo. =)


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Ok I'll do some research  thanks for the heads up. Not sure what I'll do if that is true :/ blahhhh


----------



## Lempicka

I don't have a tank to share yet [unless you'd like to see an empty one? lol] but I was hoping I could ask a quick question?

I have an 10 gallon tank that I'm not using, and in a few weeks I intend to get a betta because they're really pretty to look at. I see a lot of people use colourful gravel in their tanks- it's pretty pretty. But I was wondering if it is safe to use sand in with a betta fish? That's what I generally have on hand because that is what I use with my turtle *-*


----------



## lilyth88

Lempicka said:


> I don't have a tank to share yet [unless you'd like to see an empty one? lol] but I was hoping I could ask a quick question?
> 
> I have an 10 gallon tank that I'm not using, and in a few weeks I intend to get a betta because they're really pretty to look at. I see a lot of people use colourful gravel in their tanks- it's pretty pretty. But I was wondering if it is safe to use sand in with a betta fish? That's what I generally have on hand because that is what I use with my turtle *-*


It is perfectly safe, depending on the kind.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

I am thinking of switching to sand. I think it's ok? I saw sand for Betta tanks at Petco today


----------



## Lempicka

lilyth88 said:


> It is perfectly safe, depending on the kind.


I have Quickrete playsand, about 20 pounds of it because it is turtle safe after being washed. It's your basic run of the mill sand, it isn't calcium treated and it isn't reef sad which tends to have live cultures in it, either. Although it wouldn't be difficult for me to just grab some basic aquarium sand either- I could probably even getting a funky colour like green *-*

And one more question if I may, I'm not sure how different these little tropical fish are from turtles so I'm a bit out of my element for now, but for decorating are any kind of decorative statues okay? Or should I lurk around the aquarium section of places like petco? I've seen rocks and plant pots so I was curious.

Must lurk around these forums more a bit more.


----------



## Mo

Depending on the type. Most yes. I personally use, non dyed quick Crete playsand. But Petco seeks aquarium safe sand aswell that is exceptionally Beatiful


----------



## lilyth88

Lempicka said:


> I have Quickrete playsand, about 20 pounds of it because it is turtle safe after being washed. It's your basic run of the mill sand, it isn't calcium treated and it isn't reef sad which tends to have live cultures in it, either. Although it wouldn't be difficult for me to just grab some basic aquarium sand either- I could probably even getting a funky colour like green *-*
> 
> And one more question if I may, I'm not sure how different these little tropical fish are from turtles so I'm a bit out of my element for now, but for decorating are any kind of decorative statues okay? Or should I lurk around the aquarium section of places like petco? I've seen rocks and plant pots so I was curious.
> 
> Must lurk around these forums more a bit more.



When in doubt about a decoration, just ask on here. People are usually good about answering. Terracotta pots are okay if there are no glazes on them. Also make sure the hole in the bottom is covered or cut all the way out and sanded.


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> Really they told me it would be fine and that's the way they had it in their tank displays :/


Nope. It is not okay for them to be fully submerged like that. Just another scam their selling.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> Nope. It is not okay for them to be fully submerged like that. Just another scam their selling.



Grrrr. I'm really starting to hate pet stores. 
I'm being told now that the 2.5 I have divided for my two males isn't healthy, bloodworm diet is bad, need a heater, and now the bamboo... AND Petco said all this was ok and was like "oh you can add a frog per side too and be fine" 

Any ideas for the bamboo? I don't know what to do


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Just upgraded to this 55 gallon today


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> Grrrr. I'm really starting to hate pet stores.
> I'm being told now that the 2.5 I have divided for my two males isn't healthy, bloodworm diet is bad, need a heater, and now the bamboo... AND Petco said all this was ok and was like "oh you can add a frog per side too and be fine"
> 
> Any ideas for the bamboo? I don't know what to do


Stick the bamboo in a bowl/fill no more than half way up the stalks
2.5 gallons is fine. 
HOWEVER, getting a kritter keeper will A: give both of them some more space and B: make it that much easier for you to find a heater for them.
Yes they do need heaters, they must be kept in waters between 80-83F
I wouldn't add ANYTHING in either side.
I believe bloodworms are a great weekly treat. Pellet food as a daily diet is best.
I hate chain pet stores as well, but they are the only place I can go to for my animals' needs without driving an hour-ish. If I am unsure of anything I want to purchase, I hold off the purchase and create a thread 


Sorry to derail the thread everyone xD


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> Stick the bamboo in a bowl/fill no more than half way up the stalks
> 2.5 gallons is fine.
> HOWEVER, getting a kritter keeper will A: give both of them some more space and B: make it that much easier for you to find a heater for them.
> Yes they do need heaters, they must be kept in waters between 80-83F
> I wouldn't add ANYTHING in either side.
> I believe bloodworms are a great weekly treat. Pellet food as a daily diet is best.
> I hate chain pet stores as well, but they are the only place I can go to for my animals' needs without driving an hour-ish. If I am unsure of anything I want to purchase, I hold off the purchase and create a thread
> 
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread everyone xD


A critter keeper for one of them to live in? 
Don't add plants or a hide? Jaws lovessssss his sponge bob pineapple hide 
Pearl won't use his hide. 
I did buy this:








Which has wholes in the top that would hold the bamboo perfectly


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> A critter keeper for one of them to live in?
> Don't add plants or a hide? Jaws lovessssss his sponge bob pineapple hide
> Pearl won't use his hide.
> I did buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has wholes in the top that would hold the bamboo perfectly


That container will be fine for the bamboos. I just wouldn't fill it any higher than half way up the stalks.

You can divide a critter keeper. The pet stores sell em all the time. You can still put in your decor. I'm sure your fishys would perfer to have their decor


----------



## FishyFishy89

Back on topic,
Here is a video of Spikes tank. Mostly of him swimming but it does show a bit more of his tank. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te5UR-Ub8GU


----------



## Micho

2.5g is now the home for my Super Delta male, all the plants are Crypts, because they thrive so well under the LED light for some reason. And two moss balls. Planning to get a floating plant like duckweed or maybe water lettuce.










With that 2.5g being the Bettas, the 2g became the home for my 5 RCS. Planning to get more, the plants are Java Fern, Christmas and Java moss. Hopefully the Java Fern will live, it was getting burned in my 10g. :l I remember I tried adding water lettuce, but it didn't survive under the LED light, maybe duckweed might work.


----------



## lelei

*New Betta Mommy*

Just registered on this great site..I neva knew how many betta fish loving people are out hereand seeing all the beautiful pics..and all the great advice.I will load some pix of our "Sammy"..for all to see


----------



## lelei

*Sammy's Home*

This is the Kohler 360 cylindrical tank..with LEDcolor changing lights combo of red/blue silk plants..and a Spongebob Pineapple hide out..deep blue stones..to coordinate with Sammy's red/blue coloring:-D


----------



## Cattitude

Here are my betta homes:

Jean-Luc's temporary "cubus". I bought it before I was aware of the proper size range for a betta home. I have added a heater and I plan to buy him a larger filtered tank soon. In the meantime he gets 50% water change every second day and 100% once a week (at least). 

Once Jean-Luc is out of there I may try my hand at growing aquatic and semi-aquatic plants there. Speaking of plants, everyone has at least one moss ball. 










Armand making good use of his TV. I guess he didn't pay his cable bill last month. 










Here is his tank, a 5 gal. Aqueon bow:










Finally here is Voltaire's two-gallon tank. He loves to hide in the big plant leaves:


----------



## BeckyFish97

OMG loooove the tv
Here is gandalf's tank ornament-"Bongo":


----------



## Cattitude

LOL Bongo is funny!


----------



## Dutch

10 gallon setup


----------



## mjoy79

Dutch said:


> 10 gallon setup


Nice! I have a yellow veiltail in a 10 gallon tank. He loves the space!


----------



## Dutch

mjoy79 said:


> Nice! I have a yellow veiltail in a 10 gallon tank. He loves the space!


Yea I wouldn't mind going to a 15 though. I'd actually like to go full blown live plants. When I was growing up me and my dad maintained a 90 gallon SW reef but I've always preferred the look of an Iwagumi style aquarium. Maybe after I move to my new apartment and find a reliable source of dwarf baby tears.


----------



## mjoy79

Dutch said:


> Yea I wouldn't mind going to a 15 though. I'd actually like to go full blown live plants. When I was growing up me and my dad maintained a 90 gallon SW reef but I've always preferred the look of an Iwagumi style aquarium. Maybe after I move to my new apartment and find a reliable source of dwarf baby tears.


I'm moving in about a month as well. The tank Sayid (yellow VT) is in is mostly live plants - i think I have 1 or 2 filler silk plants in there now too. After I move, it will be all live plants. Same for my 20G sorority - but it has more filler plants in there right now since I have 9 girls in there


----------



## lelei

*Sleeping Fish*

_Hello, Betta friends, I am posting this because I found it curious to see that my "Sammy" loves to sleep in a hidaway on a leaf of a tall silk plant, I have tried the "Bed for Betta's Leaf" that he ignored and now is comfy cozy under a leaf, it's adorable my question is however, he sleeps for more than an hour at a time, not all the time, but sometimes, he eats normally he is in 76/78 degree water temp, and loves his tank, 3gal so I was just wondering if anyone notices *How long thier fishy's sleep*??_:-?


----------



## mjoy79

lelei said:


> _Hello, Betta friends, I am posting this because I found it curious to see that my "Sammy" loves to sleep in a hidaway on a leaf of a tall silk plant, I have tried the "Bed for Betta's Leaf" that he ignored and now is comfy cozy under a leaf, it's adorable my question is however, he sleeps for more than an hour at a time, not all the time, but sometimes, he eats normally he is in 76/78 degree water temp, and loves his tank, 3gal so I was just wondering if anyone notices *How long thier fishy's sleep*??_:-?


every betta is different. some will sleep a lot some not as much - or might only sleep while you are sleeping. just depends on the betta and sometimes their environment. Some of my fish - i never see them sleeping because they're active all day and then sleep at night. some of my others take naps during the day - i like to call them cat naps. lol.
I had one of those betta leafs in the past and it got used by one of my bettas, but generally any plants or hiding places can be useful. But then again, it depends on the betta whether they decide they like it or not. 
I would say you should only be concerned if your betta is always sleeping - might mean he is sick. If they are healthy, they should be moving around some. Hope this helps.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lelei said:


> _Hello, Betta friends, I am posting this because I found it curious to see that my "Sammy" loves to sleep in a hidaway on a leaf of a tall silk plant, I have tried the "Bed for Betta's Leaf" that he ignored and now is comfy cozy under a leaf, it's adorable my question is however, he sleeps for more than an hour at a time, not all the time, but sometimes, he eats normally he is in 76/78 degree water temp, and loves his tank, 3gal so I was just wondering if anyone notices *How long thier fishy's sleep*??_:-?


A big issue I see here is water temp. In my experience, bettas will move less in colder water. Bettas are tropical fish and need to be kept in waters 80-83F


----------



## mjoy79

FishyFishy89 said:


> A big issue I see here is water temp. In my experience, bettas will move less in colder water. Bettas are tropical fish and need to be kept in waters 80-83F


I've been told a number of times on this site and elsewhere that 76-82 is the accepted range for bettas. 
If their water is truly in the 76-78 range, I'm not sure that is the big issue. 
I keep my betta's water as close to 80 as possible but never lower than 76/78 which is fine.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lelei said:


> _Hello, Betta friends, I am posting this because I found it curious to see that my "Sammy" loves to sleep in a hidaway on a leaf of a tall silk plant, I have tried the "Bed for Betta's Leaf" that he ignored and now is comfy cozy under a leaf, it's adorable my question is however, he sleeps for more than an hour at a time, not all the time, but sometimes, he eats normally he is in 76/78 degree water temp, and loves his tank, 3gal so I was just wondering if anyone notices *How long thier fishy's sleep*??_:-?





FishyFishy89 said:


> A big issue I see here is water temp. In my experience, bettas will move less in colder water. Bettas are tropical fish and need to be kept in waters 80-83F



I highly recommend trying to up the water temp and see what he does. 
My Spike perfers 82F over 78F.


----------



## LugiaChan

Dutch said:


> 10 gallon setup


LOVE IT! What kind of lighting is that?? 

Edit: You can *fully SUBMERGE a heater? mine's HUGE for the tank but if I can submerge it against the longest side horizontally instead of vertically, it'll work fine!!! I really need to know, thanks! ^___^


----------



## lilyth88

LugiaChan said:


> LOVE IT! What kind of lighting is that??
> 
> Edit: You can *fully SUBMERGE a heater? mine's HUGE for the tank but if I can submerge it against the longest side horizontally instead of vertically, it'll work fine!!! I really need to know, thanks! ^___^



It depends on the heater.


----------



## simplykayla76

*My little guy in his home *


----------



## Dutch

LugiaChan said:


> LOVE IT! What kind of lighting is that??
> 
> Edit: You can *fully SUBMERGE a heater? mine's HUGE for the tank but if I can submerge it against the longest side horizontally instead of vertically, it'll work fine!!! I really need to know, thanks! ^___^


It's just standard fluorescent lighting.

As stated, it depends on the heater. After the Marineland Stealth recall alot of people I know went to the Fluval M series(what i have) and there was some initial hesitation because they labeled the packaging oddly for Canada. It appears as though you can't fully submerse them but many people wrote in to Hagen asking if they could indeed and everyone I've talked to, including myself got the same response that it was just labeled that way due to Canadian regulation. 

TLDR; If you aren't sure if it's submersible contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I decided to rip out all my plants and my rock and rescape the tank, it was too messy before. but I love the look of it now : ) like a little jungle! 









I will get a better picture when it gets dark, so there isnt the reflections like on this picture. I love that I can see all the different plants, not just overun with the horn wort. I am just hoping the val survives. I like it.


----------



## MsGita

That looks really beautuful!


----------



## Cinderwolf

MsGita said:


> That looks really beautuful!


Thanks  It's my first real tank, so I am pretty proud fo it : ) 

Fish tanks are wayyy mroe fun o decorate then rat cages casue well the fish doesnt redecorate ; )


----------



## Litlover11

Really beautiful! I really like that sand color, where did you get it?


----------



## Cinderwolf

Litlover11 said:


> Really beautiful! I really like that sand color, where did you get it?


I love it too! Its just quickrete brand play sand  Its odd cause other peopel with the quickrete have the lighter beachy coloured sand. but mien was nice a dark  so glad!


----------



## Mo

Pictures of 10 of my setups. I couldn't get the pictures of the other 4 due to lighting issues


----------



## jase

Moved my betta from my 23G to my 53G tank


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Very nice! That must be one happy betta! ;-)


----------



## xjenuhfur

I know everyone hates these tanks, but I like it.


----------



## Sweeda88

xjenuhfur said:


> I know everyone hates these tanks, but I like it.


I don't hate them as long as they're big enough. What size is it? It looks like it's at least 2 gallons, so it's fine.


----------



## xjenuhfur

It's 4 gallons, actually. But with all the rocks I've got in there it's only 3. Your supposed to only keep the rocks they give you in there, but I use these black river rocks that I love.


----------



## Sweeda88

Ooooh, it's a BiOrb? Didn't click until a minute ago! Yeah, those tanks aren't the best, but they have great filtration or so I've heard.


----------



## xjenuhfur

Yeah it's the BiOrb, and every review I've read from fish keepers hating them. But truthfully, its not a bad tank for betta. I pinch the airline, so it doesn't disturb the water too much, I change the water out often, and my moss balls are living well in there. It just doesn't have the footprint of a regular tank, but Goblin loves to swim in circles and find new ways to swim through the plants.


----------



## upngo

I have ordered more plants


----------



## FishyFishy89

upngo said:


> I have ordered more plants


that is a elegantly stylish tank. Where did you get it? How many gallons?


----------



## upngo

It is an Aquastabil 60 Liter

These are one of the older types of aquastabil aquariums. I dont know anything else


----------



## FishyFishy89

Here is Spike's new scenery. He is totally digging that Gator skull. But he is such a camera hog that I cannot get any photos of him in it >








Kitchen light ON








Kitchen light OFF

And a video. In the video you can see how much of a camera hog he is. Always following the camera (actually my iPhone)
http://youtu.be/sPmCPhjJbt8


----------



## cjayBetta

Coco and windu's updated Decor


----------



## Karebear13

Spongebob stuff is so adorable! and I love the vase and triton dude in the other tank


----------



## cjayBetta

thx


----------



## Tikibirds

That's pretty cool. It looks like its in a picture frame.


----------



## SpookyTooth

This is the 14 gal now:










The aquarium originally had a divider and housed my two bettas: Echo and Kaze. The divider... was broken down... luckily I was present and fished Echo out before he could do serious harm to Kaze (you can see Echo in the image as the red splotch in the upper right of the photo, he's a red/purple/black crowntail with some white on his fins).

I'll be dividing the tank again once I've reconsidered my plans and have regained confidence that it won't lead to Kaze's demise... in the meantime Kaze is building the biggest bubblenest he's ever created in his hospital tank and Echo is enjoying full run of the tank xD


----------



## Lempicka

So I got my fish, sooner than expected *-*;;;; He's a male crowntail, still a baby, and I had him special ordered since my local aquarium store is private owned- they don't hold bettas in their store- save two two pet fish- because they won't let them go unless you're setting them up in a proper home.

This is his tank, 6 gallons. My mum picked up fake plants for him- we're not sure if they will stay or not, likely the big one will be switched with a real plant. And this was before I put in one of his hidey-places as well. 









This is Zoomzoom [my 2 year old sister named the poor thing]


----------



## lelei

Very pretty fishy


----------



## happypappy

*My betta homes*

Here are my 4 betta homes: It is becoming a learning experience!


----------



## BettaFishMaster

All three of my boys are in 1-gallon tanks. Obviously, the glass makes the fish look bigger. I rescued all three from horrible pet store conditions; so please don't chastise me for keeping them in small tanks.









Here's Spunky!









Here's Taco!









Here's Jerry!


----------



## Sweeda88

I won't chastise you for keeping them in 1 gallons, but they need heaters unless you live in a tropical climate.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

@BettaFishMaster

I love the third vase lol it's different. I can also see that all you bettas have bubbles on top so they must be very happy in their comfy homes  I too have a betta named Jerry haha.


----------



## Micho

Sweeda88 said:


> I won't chastise you for keeping them in 1 gallons, but they need heaters unless you live in a tropical climate.


1 gallon size tanks are perfectly fine, but yes, I'm not seeing heaters either, unless you keep your place around the high 80s all the time, there's a need for heaters. 



XxBettaLoverxX said:


> @BettaFishMaster
> 
> I love the third vase lol it's different. I can also see that all you bettas have bubbles on top so they must be very happy in their comfy homes  I too have a betta named Jerry haha.


Just sayin' bubble nests doesn't necessarily mean happiness.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sweeda88 said:


> I won't chastise you for keeping them in 1 gallons, but they need heaters unless you live in a tropical climate.


agreed
and even IF they lived in a tropical environment, I recommend using an aquarium thermometer to keep an accurate recording on water temp.
I myself live in steamy FL and I still have a heater in Spike's tank. Partially because me and hubs HATE the heat and keep the house at a constant 73F.

XxBettaLoverxX Just because the bettas have built a bubble nest doesn't mean all their care is taking care of. They could just be ecstatically happy to get out of those dirty cups and into a clean and bit bigger home.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

@Micho & FishyFishy89
Yea I didn't think so either, but alot of people from this site say so. Wish I could read betta's' minds, darn!


----------



## FishyFishy89

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> @Micho
> Yea I didn't think so either, but alot of people from this site say so. Wish I could read betta's' minds, darn!


because, if you think about it, it is a bit true

take a look at the bettas at those chain pet stores, 95% of them are not going to be building bubble nests. Maybe if they hired employees whom actually care about the fish, then MAYBE the bettas will make a bubble nest, but then again, those cups provide next to no stimuli for the fish.

Not to mention, usually when the bettas are building a bubble nest, their environment has:
stimulus
proper nutrition
correct water parameters

Also keep in mind what can make a betta build a nest in a poor environment:
female next door neighbor
sometimes a male next door neighbor
boredom (some are actually smart enough to do something constructive when bored)
sudden change in environment (good or bad)




I have a bad habit to going completely off topic xD
Anyhow, back on topic a wee bit. I'm trying SUPER hard to get a picture of Spike inside his croc skull for y'all.


----------



## Bombalurina

BettaFishMaster said:


> All three of my boys are in 1-gallon tanks. Obviously, the glass makes the fish look bigger. I rescued all three from horrible pet store conditions; so please don't chastise me for keeping them in small tanks.


I agree with everyone else on the heater issue. I also want to say that, whilst the volume of those vases may be sufficient, they have a very small footprint which greatly limits the horizontal space (much preferred by air-breathing bettas to vertical space) that they can swim in. Some heated 1 gallon tanks of the normal rectangular shape would be much better for the fish, and would also allow you to provide more cover for them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bombalurina said:


> I agree with everyone else on the heater issue. I also want to say that, whilst the volume of those vases may be sufficient, they have a very small footprint which greatly limits the horizontal space (much preferred by air-breathing bettas to vertical space) that they can swim in. Some heated 1 gallon tanks of the normal rectangular shape would be much better for the fish, and would also allow you to provide more cover for them.



Great point to add. I've always gotten tanks that are longer than they are taller, so I've never really thought about which the fish type of fish prefers what.


----------



## Kim

Lempicka said:


> So I got my fish, sooner than expected *-*;;;; He's a male crowntail, still a baby, and I had him special ordered since my local aquarium store is private owned- they don't hold bettas in their store- save two two pet fish- because they won't let them go unless you're setting them up in a proper home.


That is one awesome aquarium store :-D!


----------



## FrostSinth

I finally finished the details to Kevin Fisher's tank, so now he's got a heater, filter, hidey holes, fake plants, and a snail friend (maybe one ghost shrimp too, but he killed the other ones )









What do you guys think? The original decorations were just from around my room, but he loves that blue thing that used to be an unused candle holder. I tried to stick with a warm color theme, other than the blue thing :-D

How many gallons does it look like? 5?


----------



## Aluyasha

Are you asking what gallon size we think your tank is Frostsinth? If so I would say your tank looks closer to a 15-20 gallon. 

If you are not sure on it's size you can take measurements and compare on a tank sizing chart. (I just look up on google)


----------



## FrostSinth

Then my dad was wrong lmao, I thought it was a heck of a lot bigger than a 5. :-D


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

@FrostSinth

Just put in the dimensions of your tank here:http://www.diyfishkeepers.com/gallons.htm and it will tell you how many gallons it is. Good luck


----------



## Kim

Looks like a standard 10 gallon to me


----------



## magnum

Stu's new home  He loves swimming through the tops of the plants, and hiding 

http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...43/magnum96/?action=view&current=IMG_2778.jpg

Sigh. Pictures still arn't working :L


----------



## Cattitude

magnum said:


> Stu's new home  He loves swimming through the tops of the plants, and hiding
> 
> http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...43/magnum96/?action=view&current=IMG_2778.jpg
> 
> Sigh. Pictures still arn't working :L


If you're using Photobucket (as I am) all you have to do is paste the IMG code into your post. So [img=*]http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg543/magnum96/IMG_2778.jpg[/IMG*] (stars by me) 

becomes


----------



## d3nv3r23

kimnoa said:


> Here's my current aquarium set up. Sorry for the poor quality images, just took these pics from my Iphone 3Gs. Im getting my filters tomorrow or day after but i have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is the water level too high?
> 
> 2. What kind of filters would be good?
> 
> 3. Would a lotus plant be good with this set-up? if not please suggest some.
> 
> 4. Would i need a Heater? I live in the Philippines and we only have Rainy, Hot and cold season. In the cold season the atmospheric temp is around 21-29°C (70-84°F)
> 
> Hpoing to hear some suggestions from you guys thanks (this is my first post after days of just reading around hehe..)




pare ok lng kahit wla ka heater...kc hnd din ako gumagamit nun..partida dito pa ako baguio nkatira...malamig tubig ng mga beta ko..around 14-21C..


----------



## Leeniex

d3nv3r23 said:


> pare ok lng kahit wla ka heater...kc hnd din ako gumagamit nun..partida dito pa ako baguio nkatira...malamig tubig ng mga beta ko..around 14-21C..


:hmm:



Ahhhh.... google translator is my friend.


----------



## BettaFishMaster

Sweeda88 said:


> I won't chastise you for keeping them in 1 gallons, but they need heaters unless you live in a tropical climate.


Los Angeles in an upstairs apartment; so more of a desert climate.


----------



## Sweeda88

Ah, okay. Probably warm enough, then. I still think you should have thermometers and I agree that they need more horizontal swimming room.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Someone told me if they have too big a tank they can drown? Just wondering if this is corect info. And I didn't want to make a whole new thread for a simple answer


----------



## BettaFishMaster

FishyFishy89 said:


> agreed
> and even IF they lived in a tropical environment, I recommend using an aquarium thermometer to keep an accurate recording on water temp.
> I myself live in steamy FL and I still have a heater in Spike's tank. Partially because me and hubs HATE the heat and keep the house at a constant 73F.
> 
> XxBettaLoverxX Just because the bettas have built a bubble nest doesn't mean all their care is taking care of. They could just be ecstatically happy to get out of those dirty cups and into a clean and bit bigger home.


I've had them for nearly six months. I only use pure spring water and keep the tanks sparkling clean. They get lots of attention and dine on very high-quality, varying foods.


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> Someone told me if they have too big a tank they can drown? Just wondering if this is corect info. And I didn't want to make a whole new thread for a simple answer


ROFL
That has got to be one of the most funniest lies I've ever heard.
It is very untrue. They LIVE in water, so how would they drown? xD
Just saying.



BettaFishMaster said:


> I've had them for nearly six months. I only use pure spring water and keep the tanks sparkling clean. They get lots of attention and dine on very high-quality, varying foods.


You also shouldn't be using spring water for them. It has unnecessary minerals that would not do them any good and may even harm them. The best water for them is straight from the tap added with the correct amount of water conditioner.

Maybe you could make a thread to have us give you the correct information. You were fed alot of lies. And I'm quite certain the food you were told to be of "very high-quality" is not even near medium quality.

Pet stores tell their customers alot of lies just to sell products. When I got my guinea pig I was told such lies. I was told those little yogurt treats were great for him. Very healthy n such. Turns out it is full of dairy and sugar that my guinea pig does NOT need. I was also told this type of food that had seeds, colored stuff and stuff I'm not even sure what really it is was supposed to be VERY healthy for my guinea pig. Wrong again. My guinea pig can choke on the seeds. Not to mention he doesn't know to open them in order to eat them. There are other reasons and lies I was told. But you get the gest.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

They said that if it was too big and they couldn't get back to the surface in time they wOuld drown( this was from Petco)


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> They said that if it was too big and they couldn't get back to the surface in time they wOuld drown( this was from Petco)


If that's so then your tall homes for them would be even worse than the longer horizontal homes we are recommending. The horizontal homes are shorter than they are longer.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

I don't have the tall homes. But thanks for the answer


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> I don't have the tall homes. But thanks for the answer


Sorry. Wasn't paying attention to names and got my users mixed up. Uber sorry.


----------



## BettaFishMaster

FishyFishy89 said:


> ROFL
> That has got to be one of the most funniest lies I've ever heard.
> It is very untrue. They LIVE in water, so how would they drown? xD
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> You also shouldn't be using spring water for them. It has unnecessary minerals that would not do them any good and may even harm them. The best water for them is straight from the tap added with the correct amount of water conditioner.
> 
> Maybe you could make a thread to have us give you the correct information. You were fed alot of lies. And I'm quite certain the food you were told to be of "very high-quality" is not even near medium quality.
> 
> Pet stores tell their customers alot of lies just to sell products. When I got my guinea pig I was told such lies. I was told those little yogurt treats were great for him. Very healthy n such. Turns out it is full of dairy and sugar that my guinea pig does NOT need. I was also told this type of food that had seeds, colored stuff and stuff I'm not even sure what really it is was supposed to be VERY healthy for my guinea pig. Wrong again. My guinea pig can choke on the seeds. Not to mention he doesn't know to open them in order to eat them. There are other reasons and lies I was told. But you get the gest.


Tap water is full of chemicals, chlorine, fluoride, antibiotics. I use spring water and have found the fish do better without conditioner. I gave it a shot, but read all the chemicals in those conditioners. Almond leaves don't seem to make a difference either way. I feed them New Life Spectrum as well as treat with frozen shrimp cubes and freeze-dried bloodworms.


----------



## lilyth88

BettaFishMaster said:


> Tap water is full of chemicals, chlorine, fluoride, antibiotics. I use spring water and have found the fish do better without conditioner. I gave it a shot, but read all the chemicals in those conditioners. Almond leaves don't seem to make a difference either way. I feed them New Life Spectrum as well as treat with frozen shrimp cubes and freeze-dried bloodworms.


.......Not even going to touch this.


----------



## lilyth88

AyeJayP said:


> here is my By 2.5 gallon Betta tanks  One is in the process of cycling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluorescent light view



Beautiful tanks, but anything under 5 gallons doesn't need to cycle.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Oh ok fishy thank you for the help


----------



## Micho

Beautiful tank! But you can't really cycle tanks that are under 5 gallons, I mean you can, but it's really hard to do so. Also, why not just fill the tank all the way up, you have the lid so that prevents the Betta from jumping out.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Pearls home with Frankie and frogger


----------



## FishyFishy89

awh
i love the spongebob set up!


----------



## Cinderwolf

JennybugJennifer said:


> Pearls home with Frankie and frogger


I have a snail named Frankie as well


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> awh
> i love the spongebob set up!


Thank you :lol:


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Jaws new home( on the right )


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Cinderwolf said:


> I have a snail named Frankie as well


Yayfer the Frankie's!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

WHERE did you get that sea turtle?!
I want!!!!


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> WHERE did you get that sea turtle?!
> I want!!!!


Hehe it's a hide I found at petsmart today


----------



## Madcapp

Mine is a 3 gallon tank. He especially loves the log.


----------



## Tikibirds

This is 2 gallons:


















10 gallon


----------



## mattoboy

New Sterilite container tank up and running. It is 3 gallons and houses my new female I got today (Will post pics when she colours up). I am confused on the plant though. I was told it is Cambodia but it looks like Hornwort. I have it floating and planted; the coloured gravel in the corner is where the one plant is planted while the others are free-floating with duckweed. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Bombalurina

Definitely not hornwort. Looks like cabomba to me.


----------



## mattoboy

Alright sweet! Thanks! Maybe im confused because they spelt it wrong so I cant find anything on the plant but in the end im typing it in wrong? Thats just me XD


----------



## Mikayla

I am looking to upgrade my betta's tank. We have an old 5 gallon that I am testing to see if it has any leaks. If it passes I will use that, but if not I have been looking at 2.5 gallon tanks that are reasonably cheap. My biggest question is, what types of filters do you guys suggest? I really dont know what I should get and what would be good for a betta. I don't want too much flow, but I also dont want one that doesn't do its job. Any suggestions/favorites?


----------



## Bombalurina

Air-driven sponge filters. They colonise with heaps of BB and produce only a low flow, which can be easily adjusted through a check valve in the airline.


----------



## Mikayla

Thank you! I will look into that.


----------



## Maura

Spazzy McFish's 5 gallon :-D


----------



## darkangel216

Been a few months since I posted and I figure after moving and such, might as well throw up some pics of my tanks since they've changed. So here's pics of ShyGuy and his 2.5g tank, as well as my 20g divided community tank.


----------



## DanielaMarie

darkangel216 said:


> Been a few months since I posted and I figure after moving and such, might as well throw up some pics of my tanks since they've changed. So here's pics of ShyGuy and his 2.5g tank, as well as my 20g divided community tank.


Nice tanks! I'm just curious as to why you divided your 20 gallon community tank?


----------



## darkangel216

DanielaMarie said:


> Nice tanks! I'm just curious as to why you divided your 20 gallon community tank?


It was originally divided into four sections with a male betta in each section. Unfortunately, all but one of my males that were in there originally have passed, and after the move I decided to put the fish that were in my 10g into the middle section. I was going to get new males to put into the side sections, but the platy fry decided to claim those sections as their home.


----------



## Cattitude

I just got this 26 gal. today for a sorority/community tank. As you can see it's still very much a work in progress - no, nothing exploded!


----------



## d3nv3r23

Leeniex said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.... google translator is my friend.



dude translate it from english to tagalog...


----------



## Leeniex

d3nv3r23 said:


> dude translate it from english to tagalog...


I'm not a dude.


----------



## FishyFishy89

d3nv3r23 said:


> dude translate it from english to tagalog...


........



Leeniex said:


> I'm not a dude.


but rather a dudette xD


----------



## mergan25

This is Anguel's home. Not very exciting but I'm pretty happy about it. When I first got him I was really crummy and put him in a vase with nothing in it. Then he was in a one gallon but he was all sick and decrepit. Now I've learned how to take care of him; he's in the 3 gallon petco critter keeper and he's doing well. I've had him for almost two years. He's my first pet!


----------



## Sweeda88

This tank houses Westley, Shortcake, and Buttercup (who turned out to be a male). It's ten gallons.


----------



## Kasablanca

I finally was able to go through all the pages and I sure was impressed with everyones tanks! Now I want to share mine 










^This is my newest addition to the family and he still has no name, but here is his tank. 


I will post the rest later when I can find the pics I took. I have them somewhere on my computer lol


----------



## a123andpoof

Here is my ten gallon divided 4 ways. I just did this today the bettas had not yet been added. I just redecorated it. It is home to Arashi, Haruna, Aki, and Sakura.


----------



## lelei

Oooh..I love that pink/black/white theme..very cool


----------



## Kasablanca

lelei said:


> Oooh..I love that pink/black/white theme..very cool


Thank you


----------



## Micho

This is my 10 gallon, it's decently planted, there's some swords (yeah the swords aren't doing well, I know, once I change this into a NPT that'll change for sure), recently got some water wisteria to float in all my tanks, lots of Moneywort, got two moss balls, some onion plant didn't think they would do so well growing like mad, along with that lovely piece of driftwood with Anubias on it as the centerpiece. It's stocked with some Rummynose Tetras, that one Balloon Molly, and with my Metallic Plakat boy. My future with this tank is to convert it into a NPT, which I will later this week. If I ever get my bigger tank, I'll transfer the Tetras and the Molly. Leaving my Betta, then getting roughly around 10 Pygmy Cories and it'll just be the Cories and him. 










This is my 2 gallon Fluval Spec. Originally home for my other Betta, it's now a RCS tank. You can't really see them. Tons of java moss and Christmas moss, along with java fern attached to a piece of driftwood. More water wisteria floating again! This tank will get untouched it'll remain as a RCS tank, planning on adding around 5 more RCS in the tank. 










My 2.5 gallon for my SD boy. Loads of Crypts, they do very well under the LED lighting. Gonna change this into a NPT, just full of Crypts! 

I would take a picture of my new Fluval Edge, but, I haven't set it up yet. 

So there you go these are my tanks. ;D


----------



## Cattitude

I think I've finally finished setting up my new 26 gal tank. All that's left is putting in the fish once it cycles! I already have five girls waiting for their new home. 

The dragon has bubbles coming out of his mouth. I have an air pump with adjustable flow, so the flow is turned down until the bubbles barely come out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

that skull position is epic


----------



## trakehner

I love the dragon. I am trying to plan my theme for my Betta that I am about to get. Love the ideas I am getting here.


----------



## Alcemistnv

This is Buddha's tank. I want to get him a bigger tank since I will have room next year in my room. But for the last few month, he's been fitting snuggly on my table.

He has the buddha statue, a turtle one (not in the picture), and a the eel one.


----------



## Wolfie305

Viinturuth's 2.5 gallon









Paarthurnax's 5.5 gallon (switching to white gravel soon and maybe more plants)









Alduin's 2.5 gallon


----------



## FishyFishy89

i was about to say "loving the tank backgrounds!"
then i saw your wall xD


----------



## MollyJean

I was thinking the same thing, lol


----------



## Wolfie305

LOL, I HATE those walls. When we first built the house, I was about 13. I had thia awesome idea to have sky blue walls with clouds for the sky and a green rug for grass. I got my green rug, but my mom decided that blue and green don't go well together and painted it that disgusting color. Then, as if things couldn't get any worse, she attempted to make "clouds" by taking a sponge and painting every inch of the walls with it. NOT how you make clouds D< I was so upset xD! 

I'm still upset at 23... >>;


----------



## betta lover1507

here is puddles 10 gallon:








and Sylvia's 2/1.5 gallon:


----------



## FishyFishy89

wolfie305 said:


> lol, i hate those walls. When we first built the house, i was about 13. I had thia awesome idea to have sky blue walls with clouds for the sky and a green rug for grass. I got my green rug, but my mom decided that blue and green don't go well together and painted it that disgusting color. Then, as if things couldn't get any worse, she attempted to make "clouds" by taking a sponge and painting every inch of the walls with it. Not how you make clouds d< i was so upset xd!
> 
> I'm still upset at 23... >>;



roflroflroflroflroflrofl


----------



## Bombalurina

Alcemistnv said:


> This is Buddha's tank. I want to get him a bigger tank since I will have room next year in my room. But for the last few month, he's been fitting snuggly on my table.
> 
> He has the buddha statue, a turtle one (not in the picture), and a the eel one.


Hey Alcemist. May I suggest filling your bowl more and putting some clingfilm over it as a lid? That would give more water volume, which equals more dilution of ammonia.  It might also allow you to slip a small heater in there, which is vital in betta keeping.


----------



## mergan25

betta lover1507 said:


> here is puddles 10 gallon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Sylvia's 2/1.5 gallon:


I just played "find puddles". Found him! He's cute, pretty color. Question: not that it matters, but what is that black thing in the bottom right corner? It caught my eye but I can't figure it out.


----------



## Gen2387

Updates on our tanks at home. 
1st: Admiral Apocalypse's 5 gal.
2nd: Winchester's 3gal.
3rd: Jon Snow's 5 gal.
4th: 2 gal, no fish yet, we're thinking of getting our 1st female from aquabid.
Sorry for the size of the pics, don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## copperarabian

Yesterday I put my 20g whisper filter into my 10g aquarium, before it had a 6g filter which I mainly used for circulating the water rather then filtration. Because the 20g filter is much bigger I gave it it's own divided section which the heater and I really like how it turned out.

The tank is in need of decorations, I recently took out all the plants that really need more light and put them into my big tank, I'm going to put some anubias into this tank now.


----------



## FishyFishy89

nice design!
I love the plants sticking on the wall xD
BTW, whats that white stuff in the divider?


----------



## deso

Gen2387 said:


> Updates on our tanks at home.
> 1st: Admiral Apocalypse's 5 gal.
> 2nd: Winchester's 3gal.
> 3rd: Jon Snow's 5 gal.
> 4th: 2 gal, no fish yet, we're thinking of getting our 1st female from aquabid.
> Sorry for the size of the pics, don't know how to make them smaller.


Gen, just fyi, I'm pretty sure you can fit that Hydor Theo in the smaller back compartment next to the filter to free up a bit of space in the tank. I own a Fluval Spec as well (but a different brand of heater, Newattino) and that's what I do.


----------



## Gen2387

deso said:


> Gen, just fyi, I'm pretty sure you can fit that Hydor Theo in the smaller back compartment next to the filter to free up a bit of space in the tank. I own a Fluval Spec as well (but a different brand of heater, Newattino) and that's what I do.


Really? because I was afraid it wouldn't heat up the tank or that it would be bad for the filter somehow... but i'll try it. Thanks!


----------



## deso

Gen2387 said:


> Really? because I was afraid it wouldn't heat up the tank or that it would be bad for the filter somehow... but i'll try it. Thanks!


Nope. It works perfectly well for me. If you start to notice any problems, make a tiny hole at the top of the intake tube - this will guarantee that the heated and unheated water will mix.


----------



## Ginzuishou

10 Gallon Tank. I have one Betta, 2 snails, 3 neon tetra, and 5 red eye tetra.


----------



## lelei

_Omg..I love the 3rd one, that Polynesion style where did you get that tower, thingy? like the hut it's gorgeous..I would love that..and the background is so beautiful_


----------



## DanielaMarie

Ginzuishou said:


> 10 Gallon Tank. I have one Betta, 2 snails, 3 neon tetra, and 5 red eye tetra.


I love your background!


----------



## Ginzuishou

DanielaMarie said:


> I love your background!



Thanks. It's a 3D background made out of foam.  got off the internet


----------



## Gen2387

lelei said:


> _Omg..I love the 3rd one, that Polynesion style where did you get that tower, thingy? like the hut it's gorgeous..I would love that..and the background is so beautiful_


Hi, I assume you were talking about my picture? I got the tower/house thing at Petsmart about 3 months ago. The background is fabric because when i use aquarium background, they're too reflective and the fish freaks out and flares all day long.


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> nice design!
> I love the plants sticking on the wall xD
> BTW, whats that white stuff in the divider?


There isn't anything white in the divider, the dividers are older though and have turned opaque. There is also glare on top the water from the light.

Thanks  I didn't like the leaf hammock since I've heard bad things so I wanted to try that as a bed, isn't well liked lol


----------



## bbulino

my divided 10g Static is on the left and frost is on th right. also 1 ADF on each side of the tank. cant see them cause they're in side their stumps.


----------



## RedFynn21

Again...loving everyone's set-ups on here. Especially love the 3-D background, *Ginzuishou*!

I finally decided to post pictures of all my set-ups. Recently re-arranged them all. I know--they're kind of bare, but I just recently snipped some starters off my Amazon Sword, and plan to add them soon...to fill up any gaps.

(My 10 Gallon. Currenly housing only 1 male betta, Fynn. Was going to divide it, but after seeing how much this guys loves the space, he now has all of it. :roll











(Indie's 2.5--it's temporary. Saving for another 5 gal ).










(And...finally, Aurora's 5 gal. *After finding out they make lids for the Chi, I ordered one, so no worries*)


----------



## LorRenee

Here's Twpsyn's new 5 gallon! After a failed weekend, things were ordered online and I finally got it ready a week later. Bah!


----------



## bbulino

LorRenee said:


> Here's Twpsyn's new 5 gallon! After a failed weekend, things were ordered online and I finally got it ready a week later. Bah!


 Nice tank set up. I really like that log lol


----------



## LorRenee

bbulino said:


> Nice tank set up. I really like that log lol


Thanks! It was a Petco find


----------



## upngo




----------



## Emmalee01

RedFynn21 said:


> Again...loving everyone's set-ups on here. Especially love the 3-D background, *Ginzuishou*!
> 
> I finally decided to post pictures of all my set-ups. Recently re-arranged them all. I know--they're kind of bare, but I just recently snipped some starters off my Amazon Sword, and plan to add them soon...to fill up any gaps.
> 
> (My 10 Gallon. Currenly housing only 1 male betta, Fynn. Was going to divide it, but after seeing how much this guys loves the space, he now has all of it. :roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Indie's 2.5--it's temporary. Saving for another 5 gal ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And...finally, Aurora's 5 gal. *After finding out they make lids for the Chi, I ordered one, so no worries*)


I love what you have done with your fluval chi- the red/pink looks neat with those white stones!


----------



## MollyJean

My sorority for the next month. Driftwood, slate and lots of hiding places. Live plants coming in a couple days, so I hope to have some live plants in by next weekend, and get rid of those silk plants! This is temporary, though. I'm still cycling a 29 gallon and these 4 girls, plus a few more, will go in there when it's ready.


----------



## laoshun

oooo nice setup, diggin the driftwood big rocks combo lol


----------



## Cattitude

The daisies are cool. They have a surreal look. :3


----------



## Reaux

The 6 gal cube (custom). Home to the blue female betta Ceviche. You can see a dwarf mollie in this pic, but they've since been moved to my 55gal









2.5 gal; home to Sashimi the female betta. It does have an internal filter on it but I believe I'm going to just take it out. I haven't decided yet (I know so many say they're not needed in a tank so small but its a cheap air powered one that seems to do a good job of keeping the water clear between changes). It also has a heater and thermometer.


----------



## MollyJean

Haha! There is a reason for the daisies!

This is Corrin and Mary Jane in a split 10 gallon. They've both been heavily damaged recently and I didn't want to risk the other girls hurting MJ even more. They're both healing very nicely.











Corrin, being gunmetal, needed a soft color to balance, and the daisies were so pretty. It seemed to work.. plus he loves resting on top of the flowers! Oh and you should see his bubble nest!











Mary Jane is green, and I thought hot pink would be a exciting contrast, more energetic, to further contrast Corrin's side that was peaceful and slow moving.











The divider is home made and really sturdy. Happy fishies!

.. er.. Oh yeah.. this is Cain. He's never chased a fish, just sits there and looks at the tank or sleeps beside it. He's crosseyed.. I don't blame him for not wanting to attack, it must be dizzying! He's been good for Corrin, who is becoming much more confident afters several successful attacks on Cain's backside and/or ears. (Or at least a few dents in the glass between them) I can just see the headlines! "Fish bites cat!"










So the daisies were leftovers and until my plants come, I didn't want the girls to have no plants at all!

I... am in a very talkative mood today.. sorry...


----------



## Gen2387

MollyJean said:


> Haha! There is a reason for the daisies!
> 
> This is Corrin and Mary Jane in a split 10 gallon. They've both been heavily damaged recently and I didn't want to risk the other girls hurting MJ even more. They're both healing very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrin, being gunmetal, needed a soft color to balance, and the daisies were so pretty. It seemed to work.. plus he loves resting on top of the flowers! Oh and you should see his bubble nest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jane is green, and I thought hot pink would be a exciting contrast, more energetic, to further contrast Corrin's side that was peaceful and slow moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The divider is home made and really sturdy. Happy fishies!
> 
> .. er.. Oh yeah.. this is Cain. He's never chased a fish, just sits there and looks at the tank or sleeps beside it. He's crosseyed.. I don't blame him for not wanting to attack, it must be dizzying! He's been good for Corrin, who is becoming much more confident afters several successful attacks on Cain's backside and/or ears. (Or at least a few dents in the glass between them) I can just see the headlines! "Fish bites cat!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the daisies were leftovers and until my plants come, I didn't want the girls to have no plants at all!
> 
> I... am in a very talkative mood today.. sorry...


Great tanks. Where did you get those pink and yellow flowers, they're very pretty.


----------



## Micho

My new Fluval Edge.


----------



## Kasablanca

Here are some more of my betta tank setups.
The first picture is of Toby's tank. If you noticed I had an ADF in there but just for the night until he got rehomed the next day.
The second picture is of Berry's home. He was in a 5.5 gal but then he got fin rot so I put him in a smaller tank for a week with some aquarium salt and it cleared up right away. but I noticed he did much better in a smaller tank so he is now in a 3 gal.
The third picture is my 20gal community tank. It has 4 mickey mouse platies, 4 julii cories, 1 VT male, and 1 phantom tetra. 
I will have to get pictures of my other tanks still


----------



## MollyJean

Gen2387 said:


> Great tanks. Where did you get those pink and yellow flowers, they're very pretty.


Just dollar tree silk flowers.

So I was ready to post some pics of my 29 gallon that's about half way through it's cycle... and the stand it's been on for the last 2 month broke >.< The top cracked and the tank tipped. I had to get the water out as fast as I could with buckets while a friend held up the tank... and now I have to start over..  At least the filter is already established. I wonder how much time that will cut off the cycle.

So.. saved the fish, emptied the tank and now I get to redecorate.. which isn't so bad, I have some good ideas!


----------



## Sceven

Aluyasha said:


> Here is Maxwell's new 2.5 gallon:


:shock: I have the same little "Immortal Man" In Tenzen's tank! I have never seen another one before, I guess it is kind of snooty of me to think they made a single one and I got it lol.


----------



## Cattitude

Sceven said:


> :shock: I have the same little "Immortal Man" In Tenzen's tank! I have never seen another one before, I guess it is kind of snooty of me to think they made a single one and I got it lol.


If that's what an immortal man looks like, I'm going to start eating more! XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

cattitude said:


> if that's what an immortal man looks like, i'm going to start eating more! Xd


rofl


----------



## phoenix91

Sceven said:


> :shock: I have the same little "Immortal Man" In Tenzen's tank! I have never seen another one before, I guess it is kind of snooty of me to think they made a single one and I got it lol.


I have 2 of them, 1 in my females tank and 1 on a shelf that my males tank was on


----------



## LugiaChan

FrostSinth said:


> I finally finished the details to Kevin Fisher's tank, so now he's got a heater, filter, hidey holes, fake plants, and a snail friend (maybe one ghost shrimp too, but he killed the other ones )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? The original decorations were just from around my room, but he loves that blue thing that used to be an unused candle holder. I tried to stick with a warm color theme, other than the blue thing :-D
> 
> How many gallons does it look like? 5?


To me it looks like 20+ gallons. I feel very concerned about the glass ornaments used, everything touching the aquarium has to be labeled 'fish safe' else i'd be scared to use it D:


----------



## LugiaChan

Kasablanca said:


> I finally was able to go through all the pages and I sure was impressed with everyones tanks! Now I want to share mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is my newest addition to the family and he still has no name, but here is his tank.
> 
> 
> I will post the rest later when I can find the pics I took. I have them somewhere on my computer lol


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!! Favorite small tank ever :3


----------



## LugiaChan

BettaFishMaster said:


> All three of my boys are in 1-gallon tanks. Obviously, the glass makes the fish look bigger. I rescued all three from horrible pet store conditions; so please don't chastise me for keeping them in small tanks.


Eh =(


----------



## FrostSinth

LugiaChan said:


> To me it looks like 20+ gallons. I feel very concerned about the glass ornaments used, everything touching the aquarium has to be labeled 'fish safe' else i'd be scared to use it D:



I removed that recently. It was mostly just so the tank wouldn't look so empty


----------



## Kasablanca

LugiaChan said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!! Favorite small tank ever :3


Thank you  I went looking everywhere to find all the pink/black/white stuff. Well worth the search though.


----------



## LugiaChan

FrostSinth said:


> I removed that recently. It was mostly just so the tank wouldn't look so empty


Easily understood as long as everything is doing well  ~!
i'm working on getting some more aquatic plants, they help filter out the water- so fun! ^_^


----------



## Reaux

Sceven said:


> :shock: I have the same little "Immortal Man" In Tenzen's tank! I have never seen another one before, I guess it is kind of snooty of me to think they made a single one and I got it lol.


Be careful with the immortal man. I had one and I loved it! But in about 2 weeks it started to get this grey/washed out color. I tried scrubbing it off and I realized it wasn't algae or anything growing on it. It had started to discolor on its own. I wasn't sure if I wanted it back in my tank or not but I cleaned it and tried it only to find the paint starting to bubble next. I immediately took it out of the tank. I haven't tossed him yet, but after sitting for a couple weeks by my sink his red color has returned. The paint has stopped bubbling. I read the reviews online for it, turns out many people had this problem. Just cant be sure its safe for fish after this :/ Which really stinks because I LOVED the way he started off in my tank. It was the neatest zen theme


----------



## DanielaMarie

Kasablanca said:


> Here are some more of my betta tank setups.
> The first picture is of Toby's tank. If you noticed I had an ADF in there but just for the night until he got rehomed the next day.
> The second picture is of Berry's home. He was in a 5.5 gal but then he got fin rot so I put him in a smaller tank for a week with some aquarium salt and it cleared up right away. but I noticed he did much better in a smaller tank so he is now in a 3 gal.
> The third picture is my 20gal community tank. It has 4 mickey mouse platies, 4 julii cories, 1 VT male, and 1 phantom tetra.
> I will have to get pictures of my other tanks still


I love your first tank. Did you paint 3 sides or just the back?


----------



## Kasablanca

DanielaMarie said:


> I love your first tank. Did you paint 3 sides or just the back?


Its actually just cardstock paper taped to the back  And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## LaLaLeyla




----------



## chibifish

I think I finally got Chibi's tank the way I want it. I got him the Spongebob house , the betta leaf hammock, and some betta plants. Got the heater up and running and the filter baffled. Thanks to your guys' help, my betta seems to be doing great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## FrostSinth

I redid the girls community tank. Took me a bit to get the decor right, but I really like how it looks now:


----------



## Ianthe

Kasablanca said:


> I finally was able to go through all the pages and I sure was impressed with everyones tanks! Now I want to share mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This is my newest addition to the family and he still has no name, but here is his tank.
> 
> 
> I will post the rest later when I can find the pics I took. I have them somewhere on my computer lol


WOW!!!! My 5 year old daughter and I are IN LOVE with your tank!! Nice job! Really making me want to drag out our pink Kritter Keeper LOL!

How hard is it to keep the white stones separate from the gravel when cleaning?


----------



## FrostSinth

OH! and Kevin Fishers' tank and Hephaestus' tank

















And some video of the big tank:


----------



## Kasablanca

Ianthe said:


> WOW!!!! My 5 year old daughter and I are IN LOVE with your tank!! Nice job! Really making me want to drag out our pink Kritter Keeper LOL!
> 
> How hard is it to keep the white stones separate from the gravel when cleaning?


Thank you 

I just take them out and clean everything with hot water and AQ salt. I dont have a gravel vac. It takes time to clean all my tanks, but I find if I set aside time and focus on each tank I can get a great job with cleaning. I also am a great fan of the marina submersible filters. They are awesome in all my tanks 5gal or less.


----------



## Ianthe

Kasablanca, you have no idea how tempted I am to try to re-create that with our spare pink KK LOL! I do not think my husband would share in that temptation, however. Haha


----------



## JennybugJennifer

My new tank set ups 
Frogger(ADF):








Jaws:








Pearl:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

MollyJean said:


> Haha! There is a reason for the daisies!
> 
> This is Corrin and Mary Jane in a split 10 gallon. They've both been heavily damaged recently and I didn't want to risk the other girls hurting MJ even more. They're both healing very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrin, being gunmetal, needed a soft color to balance, and the daisies were so pretty. It seemed to work.. plus he loves resting on top of the flowers! Oh and you should see his bubble nest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jane is green, and I thought hot pink would be a exciting contrast, more energetic, to further contrast Corrin's side that was peaceful and slow moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The divider is home made and really sturdy. Happy fishies!
> 
> .. er.. Oh yeah.. this is Cain. He's never chased a fish, just sits there and looks at the tank or sleeps beside it. He's crosseyed.. I don't blame him for not wanting to attack, it must be dizzying! He's been good for Corrin, who is becoming much more confident afters several successful attacks on Cain's backside and/or ears. (Or at least a few dents in the glass between them) I can just see the headlines! "Fish bites cat!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the daisies were leftovers and until my plants come, I didn't want the girls to have no plants at all!
> 
> I... am in a very talkative mood today.. sorry...




I want my ten gallon to be split like yours! How did you get it so perfect!?:lol:


----------



## Kasablanca

Ianthe said:


> Kasablanca, you have no idea how tempted I am to try to re-create that with our spare pink KK LOL! I do not think my husband would share in that temptation, however. Haha


You should! And get another KK and make it decorated how your husband wants


----------



## newfiedragon

Here's a pic of my girl Cassia's 2.5g tropical island paradise. She likes hanging out in the 'clouds'. :-D


----------



## michbelle

Kobe's tank










raptor's tank










squirt's tank


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's new scenery
i had alot of algae to clean so I just decided to change stuff up


----------



## Mikayla

Here is Fistandantilus in his new 5 gallon home.


----------



## lilyth88

BettaFishMaster said:


> All three of my boys are in 1-gallon tanks. Obviously, the glass makes the fish look bigger. I rescued all three from horrible pet store conditions; so please don't chastise me for keeping them in small tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Spunky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Taco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Jerry!



All of these need a heater and larger tanks. It's not "rescuing" them if you still put them in poor conditions. Please do right by your fishies and upgrade.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lilyth88 said:


> All of these need a heater and larger tanks. It's not "rescuing" them if you still put them in poor conditions. Please do right by your fishies and upgrade.


I don't want to be rude to BettaFishMaster, but i agree.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilyth88 said:


> All of these need a heater and larger tanks. It's not "rescuing" them if you still put them in poor conditions. Please do right by your fishies and upgrade.





MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I don't want to be rude to BettaFishMaster, but i agree.


I and a few other members had already said this to BettaFishMaster but they insist that since their in los angeles they don't need a heater.
And that their fish are uber happy in there tanks based off the fact that they have built bubble nest :shake:


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay 1 gallons make great tanks provided they are cleaned a few times a week. And depending on how warm they keep their house they may not need heat. Her fish if you ask me don't look cold. A cold and not happy fish have clamped fins and dull colors none of her fish look cold or have clamped fins. A betta does not need 2 gallons to be happy. It's better than their cups. I keep bettas in 1 gallons all the time and have no problems. 

Anyways here is my 1.5 gallon tank that Kinzoku lives in until we move and then he will be upgraded to a 5 or 10 gallon.


----------



## Olympia

BettaFishMaster- if those are real shells I would remove them. They alter the hardness of the water causing unecessary problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ianthe

Kasablanca said:


> You should! And get another KK and make it decorated how your husband wants



I just might! What size KK did you use for that tank?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

a123andpoof said:


> Okay 1 gallons make great tanks provided they are cleaned a few times a week. And depending on how warm they keep their house they may not need heat. Her fish if you ask me don't look cold. A cold and not happy fish have clamped fins and dull colors none of her fish look cold or have clamped fins. A betta does not need 2 gallons to be happy. It's better than their cups. I keep bettas in 1 gallons all the time and have no problems.
> 
> Anyways here is my 1.5 gallon tank that Kinzoku lives in until we move and then he will be upgraded to a 5 or 10 gallon.


Thank you for stating this. I back you up a hundred percent on this. I don't mind others voicing thier opinions but we all need to remember that everyone situation is different. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they are wrong. Just means they don't agree with you. I keep most of my males in one gallons, especially the long tailed boys. And I clean my tanks like a crazy person. They also have a cave and plants. I switch out their caves and plants often to keep them entertained.


----------



## Ianthe

Shirleythebetta said:


> Thank you for stating this. I back you up a hundred percent on this. I don't mind others voicing thier opinions but we all need to remember that everyone situation is different. Just because someone doesn't agree with you doesn't mean they are wrong. Just means they don't agree with you. I keep most of my males in one gallons, especially the long tailed boys. And I clean my tanks like a crazy person. They also have a cave and plants. I switch out their caves and plants often to keep them entertained.


I also want to say I agree. I don't want to get bashed, but I really feel that if you keep the water clean, and the temperature is stable, that a 1 gallon can be fine, even great, for a betta. Most definitely better than a slow death in a cup at the store. I will even step WAY OUT and say that for a very short period of time, if needed, a betta can be pretty happy on a half gallon, depending on different factors. Our current betta lives in a ten gallon, but I would not hesitate to put a fish in something much smaller depending on the situation.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> I and a few other members had already said this to BettaFishMaster but they insist that since their in los angeles they don't need a heater.
> And that their fish are uber happy in there tanks based off the fact that they have built bubble nest :shake:


It's difficult for me to deal with people not open to help, so I wasn't going to say anything. But I agree as well. 
If I went off bubble nests my two would still be sharing a 2.5 gallon with a ADF, snail, and oto :/ (petsmart told me this is just fine)


----------



## Bombalurina

I'm in Australia, and I still need a heater.  It's not just about warmth, it's about stability.


----------



## a123andpoof

I agree, but her house could be kept at a stable 78 day and night year around. A stretch yes, but possible.


----------



## freeflow246

I live in Florida, and only in the winter time do I need a heater. My house stays at a pretty stable 72-74 degrees, and with a heater in the winter the tanks get a bit above 80. I would love an adjustable one, but I don't think they have any for 1 or 2.5 gallons.
Neither of my fish have issues with being in one gallon. I actually moved my long-finned boy there from the 2.5 when he became really sick and I was having to treat him. I've kept him there since he is so sickly and it's a pain to keep bouncing the fish back and forth.
As long as a 1 gallon is properly maintained, I think it's fine. It's unlikely that pet store fish have known anything bigger, to be honest.


----------



## Neil D

Personally I prefer a 2 gallon minimum, but a betta could be just fine in a 1g, as long as, as stated above, the water is kept clean and they are warm. Sometimes though, trying different tank sizes can make a betta's personality come out. Some bettas are boring in 10g's cos they're scared, some love the room, and some couldn't care either way.


----------



## FishyFishy89

JennybugJennifer said:


> It's difficult for me to deal with people not open to help, so I wasn't going to say anything. But I agree as well.
> If I went off bubble nests my two would still be sharing a 2.5 gallon with a ADF, snail, and oto :/ (petsmart told me this is just fine)


ammonia ahoy!!!



on a side note. It is not that betta NEED atleast 2 gallons to live in. It is the whole concept.
IF you were to upgrade your betta from his cup to a 5 gallon tank. You'd have an easier time cleaning it/maintaining water parameters and not to mention you'd have an easier time finding the most important thing for your betta. A HEATER!
98% of pet/fish stores in my area do NOT, i repeat do NOT carry in stock heaters for tanks smaller than 3 gallons. (i say 98% because there were a coupla I never didnt visit) And if they do, they are normally heaters like this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...1C-014C-E011-B08E-001517B1882A&utm_medium=cse Of which to me seems like a very unreliable heater. You cannot adjust it/what if the water temp doesn't get high enough???
I've never wanted to bombard new fish keepers with "you have to change 100% of the water every week and do %50 twice a week" that seems like alotta work compared to Spike's 5.5 gallon that gets(normally without algae) 30% weekly and 50% monthly with vacuum.
Lastly, I'd rather make their efforts easy than make them have to order something online. They could be someone like me who prefers to go in store and have in hand THAT DAY the product my betta needs to thrive. Like the heaters. ALSO, say your heater busts and you happened to be there/saved your betta from getting fried. If your betta was in atleast a 2 gallon, you'd know your local store has your heater in stock/can buy it that day so your betta can comfortably recover.

That's just the few things I consider when talkn to a 1st time betta keeper.


----------



## Kasablanca

Ianthe said:


> I just might! What size KK did you use for that tank?


I thinks its a large or medium, not too sure lol


----------



## a123andpoof

Neil I do agree with you as I have noticed that in some of my betta's, but their are people whose bettas freak out in anything larger than a 1 gallon. this is my opionion, but I don't like people who tell someone that what they are doing is wrong. I keep fish in 1 gallons all the time with no problems. And if you go to walmart the 2-5 gallon heater works wonderfully in a 1 gallon.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

FishyFishy89 said:


> ammonia ahoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note. It is not that betta NEED atleast 2 gallons to live in. It is the whole concept.
> IF you were to upgrade your betta from his cup to a 5 gallon tank. You'd have an easier time cleaning it/maintaining water parameters and not to mention you'd have an easier time finding the most important thing for your betta. A HEATER!
> 98% of pet/fish stores in my area do NOT, i repeat do NOT carry in stock heaters for tanks smaller than 3 gallons. (i say 98% because there were a coupla I never didnt visit) And if they do, they are normally heaters like this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...1C-014C-E011-B08E-001517B1882A&utm_medium=cse Of which to me seems like a very unreliable heater. You cannot adjust it/what if the water temp doesn't get high enough???
> I've never wanted to bombard new fish keepers with "you have to change 100% of the water every week and do %50 twice a week" that seems like alotta work compared to Spike's 5.5 gallon that gets(normally without algae) 30% weekly and 50% monthly with vacuum.
> Lastly, I'd rather make their efforts easy than make them have to order something online. They could be someone like me who prefers to go in store and have in hand THAT DAY the product my betta needs to thrive. Like the heaters. ALSO, say your heater busts and you happened to be there/saved your betta from getting fried. If your betta was in atleast a 2 gallon, you'd know your local store has your heater in stock/can buy it that day so your betta can comfortably recover.
> 
> That's just the few things I consider when talkn to a 1st time betta keeper.



Ammonia ahoy exactly  they're all separate now <3


----------



## lilyth88

FishyFishy89 said:


> I and a few other members had already said this to BettaFishMaster but they insist that since their in los angeles they don't need a heater.
> And that their fish are uber happy in there tanks based off the fact that they have built bubble nest :shake:



When I was 10, my bettas lived in teeny tiny tanks in *Wisconsin* where it *does* get *extremely* cold in the winter, because I didn't know any better, and they still built bubble nests. (This was 14 years ago..)

It's one thing to be ignorant. It's another to be stubborn.


----------



## lilyth88

Bombalurina said:


> I'm in Australia, and I still need a heater.  It's not just about warmth, it's about stability.



This. And I know for a fact Los Angeles is *not* always 78+ degrees.


----------



## kfryman

I think more people need to start planting their tanks lol. That is the only reason why I look on this thread, to see planted tanks.

Bubblenests just mean they are marking territory or are ready to breed. They do not show how happy your betta is. Bright colors, swimming around fast, activeness can show how your bettas are doing. Happy bettas should be dooming around the tank, there are exceptions of course. 

So what is worse an unheated tiny cup that doesn't get their water changed or a one gallon tank without a heater with water changes?

People need to calm down really, I find it annoying when people bash on you for doing something. They should have heaters, but it is way better then sitting in a cup with no room to swim. Enjoy fish keeping and educate not scream at them saying they need something.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Thank you! Where's some more pretty pictures?


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfryman said:


> I think more people need to start planting their tanks lol. That is the only reason why I look on this thread, to see planted tanks.
> 
> Bubblenests just mean they are marking territory or are ready to breed. They do not show how happy your betta is. Bright colors, swimming around fast, activeness can show how your bettas are doing. Happy bettas should be dooming around the tank, there are exceptions of course.
> 
> So what is worse an unheated tiny cup that doesn't get their water changed or a one gallon tank without a heater with water changes?
> 
> People need to calm down really, I find it annoying when people bash on you for doing something. They should have heaters, but it is way better then sitting in a cup with no room to swim. Enjoy fish keeping and educate not scream at them saying they need something.


No one was screaming or scolding them. There are way to portray your emotions online and many people use them. Some actually misuse them.

I've been wanting to plant my tanks. I'll probably end up tethering them plants to alotta decor, i tend to move stuff around so Spike isn't bored


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That sounds nice I wish I could keep an aquatic plant alive.


----------



## a123andpoof

I have one planted tank...though I think I posted a pic before...but I will post another cause I love it lol and planted tanks have been asked for. I to love them and plan on making most of my tanks planted. This is my fav tank and home to Koi its a 5g


----------



## Bounce

Here's Cheeto's 10 gal. tank. 

Please ignore the rubber band on his cave. I recently did some rearranging and removed a lot of java moss and tied just a little bit of it to the sides of his betta log and after wrestling with trying to tie it to a round object that kept rolling around while I was trying to tie a knot with wet thread, I gave up and just used a rubber band on the anubias! Maybe if I'm feeling ambitious next weekend when I do his water change, I'll pull it out and tie it on with thread. That big fat rubber band is bugging me! LOL


----------



## gmoses

here is a pic of my new custom betta tank that i am working on with a friend...
would love to hear your thoughts and opinions on the tank.
thanks for looking


----------



## a123andpoof

Bounce I love your tank!

An gmoses that is a really interesting tank. Could you post more detailed pics?


----------



## Bounce

Thanks, a123andpoof. I like yours too and was just admiring how healthy all your plants look. 

Since I'm no good at IDing plants, do you mind sharing what all you have in your tank? I can recognize the wisteria only because I have some of that too. I especially like the plant that is floating on the left.


----------



## a123andpoof

It's cabomba. I like it though its not supposed to float. But some of it does and it does okay so I just leave it. I will probably actually replant it today. It needs lots of light though. I had a dark spot in my tank and alot of it died off. I have a few though that stayed planted and really took off it got to be probably almost two feet and draped across the water. It was really nice, but I divided it up and replanted some of it. My two main plants are the cabomba and wisteria and the main ones that took off. I have some prim rose (I believe thats what it is called) thats hiding in the back and along the sides. I haven't had much growth from that. I have some plant attached to my bridge, can't remember what that is though. And I believe that is it.


----------



## Bounce

Thanks. I'll check into the cabomba. I like the soft, delicate look it has. I have to stick to the "easy, low-light" plants. No green thumb here. lol


----------



## a123andpoof

I like it alot. In face once I get my new guy set up in a larger tank I want to go with a forest look and that will be my go to plant. It reminds me of pine trees.


----------



## a123andpoof

What is that grassy plant in yours? And where did you get your moss? I really really want some.


----------



## Bounce

The short grassy plant is cryptocoryne wendtii "green" that I bought at Petsmart. They're still relatively young and small right now. If these get too big I plan to move them to my bigger tank. It's a robust plant that can thrive even in my care.

I ordered my java moss off of Aquabid. I love it. I have to trim it back pretty often or it will take over. I had a betta once who loved to tunnel through it. It made him a really nice resting spot.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's new scenery....I'd like to get some more NON-GREEN plants. I just feel like there is too much green here.


----------



## lelei

So cute hiw many Spongebob hideaways I see in these tanks..lol


----------



## JennybugJennifer

So I bought a animal planet book to help me and I wanted to share a couple of things


----------



## JennybugJennifer

lelei said:


> So cute hiw many Spongebob hideaways I see in these tanks..lol


I agree, I'm part of the group with them  I love em


----------



## cjayBetta

JennybugJennifer said:


> So I bought a animal planet book to help me and I wanted to share a couple of things


keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewl


----------



## ParaShan

*Tim Burton's tank!*










and here is my baby Tim Burton


----------



## Cattitude

VERY nice! Love the name, too, it suits him!


----------



## Olympia

Is that a good book, Jenny?


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Olympia said:


> Is that a good book, Jenny?


Yes I love it! 
It's helped me understand about them and breeding and such a lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaShan

Cattitude said:


> VERY nice! Love the name, too, it suits him!


Thank you Tim Burton is my favorite director. Since he has a dark and morbid personality when it comes to films and my betta is dark colored I figured why not? Lol


----------



## Mikayla

ParaShan said:


> Thank you Tim Burton is my favorite director. Since he has a dark and morbid personality when it comes to films and my betta is dark colored I figured why not? Lol


I feel like you should add "blood" to the statue somehow. Or add oompa loompa's.  Tim Burton is my favorite person ever. lol. I love him! And your betta is BEAUTIFUL! I dont normally like black but there is something about him! Love the tank setup.


----------



## ParaShan

Mikayla said:


> I feel like you should add "blood" to the statue somehow. Or add oompa loompa's.  Tim Burton is my favorite person ever. lol. I love him! And your betta is BEAUTIFUL! I dont normally like black but there is something about him! Love the tank setup.


LOL I totally agree! I wanted my tank to have a "zen" theme. I need some tranquility in my life lol my next tank will def be a Tim Burton themed tank.


----------



## LionCalie

Here is a new tank of mine. Found it at Walmart for around $30. It's a 3 gallon cube that has a cool LED light that attaches to the back of the aquarium. It also comes with a 1-3 gallon internal filter that works nicely without needing to be baffled. I'm not currently using it.


----------



## SarahandOscar

My original tank's size and my 4 upgrades waiting for the boys once they're out of hospital! I just have to work on raising the light so they're all covered and wait a week till the tank warming haha!


----------



## SarahandOscar

LionCalie said:


> Here is a new tank of mine. Found it at Walmart for around $30. It's a 3 gallon cube that has a cool LED light that attaches to the back of the aquarium. It also comes with a 1-3 gallon internal filter that works nicely without needing to be baffled. I'm not currently using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats awesome, i wish i could find them here in Aus, it's 3 x the size of my cube that comes with a light. (post above)


----------



## lilyth88

LionCalie said:


> Here is a new tank of mine. Found it at Walmart for around $30. It's a 3 gallon cube that has a cool LED light that attaches to the back of the aquarium. It also comes with a 1-3 gallon internal filter that works nicely without needing to be baffled. I'm not currently using it.


I am pretty sure, not positive, that the plant with the white edging is not a true aquatic plant.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilyth88 said:


> I am pretty sure, not positive, that the plant with the white edging is not a true aquatic plant.


i thought it looked like a fake plant


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Does anyone know a way to get scratches out of acryllic? I have a nice five gallon I want to set up but the person who gave it to me scratched the heck out of it.


----------



## LionCalie

FishyFishy89 said:


> i thought it looked like a fake plant


You are correct, it's a fake silk plant.


----------



## kfryman

Bounce said:


> Here's Cheeto's 10 gal. tank.
> 
> Please ignore the rubber band on his cave. I recently did some rearranging and removed a lot of java moss and tied just a little bit of it to the sides of his betta log and after wrestling with trying to tie it to a round object that kept rolling around while I was trying to tie a knot with wet thread, I gave up and just used a rubber band on the anubias! Maybe if I'm feeling ambitious next weekend when I do his water change, I'll pull it out and tie it on with thread. That big fat rubber band is bugging me! LOL


Thanks for posting a picture of a planted tank lol. Is that dwarf sag? Looks like a nice long carpet, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bounce

kfryman said:


> Is that dwarf sag? Looks like a nice long carpet, keep up the good work!


It's cryptocoryne wendtii. They're just really young plants. They were tiny little sprigs when I first planted them. I love them. They're so easy to grow.


----------



## jay456

*is this a good tank set up for my beta?*









is this a good set up for my new fighter guys??? he seeems happy and exploring everywhere he is blowing some happy bubbles


----------



## FishyFishy89

jay456 said:


> is this a good set up for my new fighter guys??? he seeems happy and exploring everywhere he is blowing some happy bubbles


Looks great
Unless you like it empty, I recommend putting 1 or 2 plants on the right side xD
I am not certain if I see a heater in there....do you have one?


----------



## hattiesbettas

I'm new here, so I'm just getting started. I have so many great ideas!


----------



## jay456

FishyFishy89 said:


> Looks great
> Unless you like it empty, I recommend putting 1 or 2 plants on the right side xD
> I am not certain if I see a heater in there....do you have one?


Yeahh there's a heater I've set it to 26 degree (Celsius) and yeahh I'm going to go searching through shops today, and there all expensive, its such a addicting and expensive hobby


----------



## a123andpoof

Hattiesbettas what tank is that? I really like it!


----------



## jaela

a123andpoof said:


> I have one planted tank...though I think I posted a pic before...but I will post another cause I love it lol and planted tanks have been asked for. I to love them and plan on making most of my tanks planted. This is my fav tank and home to Koi its a 5g


I love this, an bigger version of this is exactly the look I'm trying to achieve for my 15h! Do you mind if I ask where you got the bridge ornament?


----------



## FishyFishy89

jay456 said:


> Yeahh there's a heater I've set it to 26 degree (Celsius) and yeahh I'm going to go searching through shops today, and there all expensive, its such a addicting and expensive hobby


I know right.
I'm in search of some dark-ish non green plants. Sometimes petsmart sells em at $1.99 (or around there) each.


----------



## Cattitude

I revamped a couple of my tanks today:

I was looking for a hide for Fleury in his 2.5 gal minibow and found this Buddha at Petsmart. I gave his plant a haircut to make room. The barrels on the left are the hide. (Oh yeah and the thing above Buddha's head is an IAL)










Here's my 26 gal sorority tank. It's a mix of live and fake plants. I was adding more girls today (I now have 9) and had to rearrange things. I also have 7 white cloud minnows and 5 cories.


----------



## a123andpoof

I love both your tanks cattitude!

Jaela thanks! It's my fav tank and he LOVES his bridge I got it at petsmart.


----------



## Anna27

Bubbles home!


----------



## Cattitude

Very nice! I like the pebbles, and the Sphinx! :3


----------



## Anna27

Thanks!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

SarahandOscar said:


> My original tank's size and my 4 upgrades waiting for the boys once they're out of hospital! I just have to work on raising the light so they're all covered and wait a week till the tank warming haha!


What are those green plants? Are they silk? What brand?


----------



## jay456

he likes his new long grass he keeps floating in the middle of it


----------



## Anna27

@ FinnFinnFriend, The plants I have in the tank are (according to petco) Amazon Swords. Great plants, I have had them a year and they are growing like crazy! Also the tiny one towards the back is an Anubias Nana, also a great plant to have, very low maintenance.


----------



## FishyFishy89

jay456 said:


> he likes his new long grass he keeps floating in the middle of it


I love it. That grass look great!


----------



## Anna27

Great tank Jay456! I really like that red cave decoration.


----------



## LugiaChan

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spike's new scenery


Hi I just wanted to know how you keep the sand out of your filter, I plan on doing the same substrate ^____^ b


----------



## LugiaChan

MJK87 said:


> Here is the new 2.5 gallon tank I set up for my halfmoon today. Its a temporary home for him until I get the background painted on his 5 gallon. I decided to try sand this time for substrate and I really like it. Sorry for all the bubbles on the glass.


What substrate is that called you have there? :3 !


----------



## LugiaChan

SaylorKennedy said:


> Here's my tank today. I just redid it last week. Fleur loves her tree! She loves to lay and rest on the leaves and I often see her hiding among them, too.


IS that tree real? What's a real tree plant I can look for and purchase can anyone tell me if you know plz, thanks! ^_^


----------



## LugiaChan

Littlebittyfish said:


> My 10 gallon divided for Milo and Oscar.


I'm not sure i'd trust that diamond is safe, I have one of them myself but got it at a decoration store.


----------



## LugiaChan

a5un4k said:


> Here is my tank which is about 1 week's old. The betta yet to be name, (suggestions would be great) , has this whole 10 gal (Im not really sure) to itself.  Thinking of splitting it into two portions to house another betta. Not yet decided tho.
> 
> Here goes.


What kinds of plants are those and real or fake? :3 I am interested in buying some online ~


----------



## LugiaChan

MistersMom said:


> sorority tank. with food floating....looks kinda gross...


I ain't sure if the plastic/paint used on the cups is safe... o.o;


----------



## LugiaChan

carolinagirl said:


> Hi!! So here is Bluegrass's new 5 gal home. He definitely moved up in space and seems much happier!! Gotta do something with the filter cause he doesn't like swimming around with it on. Also experimenting with frozen blood worms cause he doesn't seem to want to eat his pellets.
> 
> the first pic was his old tank (if u can even call it that) but at least I can keep it around to use as a ?hospital tank?--not sure if I used the proper term!!


I wanna friendly harass you about that beachball. Where'd you get it? I REALLY need one! XD It's so adorable <#


----------



## LugiaChan

newarkhiphop said:


> omelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> jaws and omelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both in one gallon heated, omelet has white sand, jaws white gravel
> 
> hoping to move them in a one larger divided tank over the summer


Very small and so glad for your good intention on the upgrades! ;D


----------



## LugiaChan

XxBettaLoverxX said:


> Here are my tanks. Hope you like
> 
> My boys divided 10gl tank. They are not equally divided b/c the filter was in the way. But I put the smallest/youngest boy in there so he can grow faster.


Where or what are those round little clear marbles called, I need some they are so pretty and will go great with my beach theme <3

I LOVE plastic tubs too and it looks so amazing, it's so funny how the two males look like they're in the same tank XD


----------



## LugiaChan

a5un4k said:


> I rearranged my 10 gal setup for my betta. It has more swimming space now.


Please tell me those grassy types of plants what they are :3 they sure are beautiful. Do they need a lot of lighting or extras?


----------



## Olympia

Can't think of any trees. But you can find a good piece of driftwood and tie some moss down.
http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2008/february/nature_aquarium_2.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LugiaChan

Andrometer said:


>


O.O is there any particular breed it is because it has the pointy head spikes ;____; I really love that and wanna look into care because of this photo I wanna get one, depending on expense and care. O_O SO AMAZING


----------



## LugiaChan

Olympia said:


> Can't think of any trees. But you can find a good piece of driftwood and tie some moss down.
> http://www.2dayblog.com/images/2008/february/nature_aquarium_2.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah we have driftwood at the beaches, i'm thinking of curing my own 
Do you tie it down with fishing string then?


----------



## Olympia

That's not mine. Mines not in a tree shape. I tie down my moss with cotton thread though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## puppyrjjkm

SarahandOscar said:


> My original tank's size and my 4 upgrades waiting for the boys once they're out of hospital! I just have to work on raising the light so they're all covered and wait a week till the tank warming haha!


I love these tanks! They look so clean without trim on them! What kind are they?


----------



## LittleWatty

Well, I caved and bought my betta when I went to go get a 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium from Petco to cycle. So... I had to buy a 3 gallon critter keeper as temporary housing XD Its rather sparsely decorated for now, as I didn't know what all to buy as deco yesterday. He loves hiding in the plant on the left, and has explored the heater in the back thoroughly. Once I get his mansion set up, I'll definitely be posting pictures. For now, this is what he's living in


----------



## FishyFishy89

LugiaChan said:


> Hi I just wanted to know how you keep the sand out of your filter, I plan on doing the same substrate ^____^ b


The intake is about 3-5" above the substrate. So it doesn't get sucked up/it stays where it belongs.
I've heard of users putting a shot glass under long intake valves.


----------



## FishyFishy89

LugiaChan said:


> Ah we have driftwood at the beaches, i'm thinking of curing my own
> Do you tie it down with fishing string then?


I think the driftwood at the beaches maybe more harmful than good on your fishys


----------



## ParaShan

*Bought another tank!*

Alright, so Tim Burton was in a 2.5gal but I felt that it was still too small for him so I bought a 5 gal tank. My heater finally came in and I bought ph testing strips, a thermometer, and an ammonia detector oh and the tank came with a filter so I have it on low flow so there is some movement in the water but not too much. I also bought a Marimo Moss ball!! I love him hes so cute! His name is "Mossy" (orginal right? lol) anyway... the only thing I think I need to buy is one more plant but a taller one so he has a hiding/resting spot. What do you guys think?


----------



## mursey

Cornelius's set up (too many platys, I know, but I'm having a problem knowing where to put them, all 3 of my other bettas want to hurt them.)


----------



## mursey

This is the new guy's tank, he is hiding in the blue cave.


----------



## mursey

Limoncello's tank.


----------



## mursey

Alejandro's bowl. (Temporary, and yes there is a top to it so he won't jump out, I made it out of a never-used "grease-splatter-cover". . it's round and made of mesh-type material and fits this bowl pretty well.I'm trying to figure out what kind of tank to get him right now. The water looks a little crappy in this photo probably because of the peat granules I am using to slowly lower the ph, our water here in Tucson is VERY hard and high ph. I did a pwc today and a few days ago.)


----------



## mursey

> Well, I caved and bought my betta when I went to go get a 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium from Petco to cycle. So... I had to buy a 3 gallon critter keeper as temporary housing XD Its rather sparsely decorated for now, as I didn't know what all to buy as deco yesterday. He loves hiding in the plant on the left, and has explored the heater in the back thoroughly. Once I get his mansion set up, I'll definitely be posting pictures. For now, this is what he's living in


----------------------
LittleWatty I have 2 of those 6.6 gallon bookshelf tanks (see above) and I like them. I like their shape, since I read bettas prefer to have swimming space across than up and down. Secretly I want to get a big bookshelf or two and just fill that thing up with more of these!


----------



## chibifish

ParaShan said:


> Alright, so Tim Burton was in a 2.5gal but I felt that it was still too small for him so I bought a 5 gal tank. My heater finally came in and I bought ph testing strips, a thermometer, and an ammonia detector oh and the tank came with a filter so I have it on low flow so there is some movement in the water but not too much. I also bought a Marimo Moss ball!! I love him hes so cute! His name is "Mossy" (orginal right? lol) anyway... the only thing I think I need to buy is one more plant but a taller one so he has a hiding/resting spot. What do you guys think?


That looks so good! I love that you named your moss ball "mossy". :-D And I love the reflection of a mustached man on your tank, possibly from a TV? lol


----------



## Pasqua

Setting up my first betta tank and I am very excited about it!
It's not quite done yet but heres a pic as I couldn't wait to share =P

This will be for my male crowntail betta, who is yet to be named (maybe I should just call him "He who is yettobenamed" as I keep referring to him as that?).

If you have any suggestions, I would welcome them, as I am a bit of a newbie with this fish stuff =P

Oh P.S, does anyone know what these plants are called?


----------



## harley2894

my first ever fish in his tank


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pasqua said:


> Setting up my first betta tank and I am very excited about it!
> It's not quite done yet but heres a pic as I couldn't wait to share =P
> 
> This will be for my male crowntail betta, who is yet to be named (maybe I should just call him "He who is yettobenamed" as I keep referring to him as that?).
> 
> If you have any suggestions, I would welcome them, as I am a bit of a newbie with this fish stuff =P
> 
> Oh P.S, does anyone know what these plants are called?


the middle one appears to be moneywort or pennywort
im not sure about the sides


----------



## mattoboy

Left side is Jungle Val - my favourite plant


----------



## RoseOniel

here is my blue fish domanic  happy in his clean house


----------



## Anna27

All these tanks look awesome!


----------



## Anna27

*New Baby Betta home*

Had this little guy for a little over 2 weeks, this is his 2 gallon Aqueon Evolve2.


----------



## kim68048

So here is my 10 gallon I set up this weekend. It is my first attempt with live plants. They are all live except the short one in the front center and the silk flowers I attached to the wood on the left. There are 6 Pristella tetras in there while it is cycling. Can't wait to get my betta, Merlin in there :-D


----------



## acadialover

Looks fantastic with just one in there. beautiful.


----------



## SarahandOscar

puppyrjjkm said:


> I love these tanks! They look so clean without trim on them! What kind are they?


Thanks =) They're the aqua one Mirage series, I'm in Australia keep in mind and for the life of me i can't find any of them online even on the aqua one site. There's also the Aqua one Horizon tanks I've recently found that are the same... 

They come in larger sizes as well (this is the smallest of the range) and have 2 glass panels that sit on plastic lips to cover the top with an opening for heater cords, i have 5 of them now haha.


----------



## SarahandOscar

finnfinnfriend said:


> What are those green plants? Are they silk? What brand?


Hi, yes they're silk, i don't know what brand but i'm in Australia so i don't know what's available over there =)


----------



## littlemermaid

*Espresso's Cafe *

I couldn't stand having an empty tank around the house and just happened to pass by the fish aisle at wal mart and found a gorgeous black and red crowntail. A few aisles over I found the perfect background (a plastic placemat) and decided to go all out with the coffee theme and name him Espresso. Of course I had to by him a coffee cup for a cave and he needs some plants and a moss ball but I think he's a keeper  I'll take some better pictures of him later after he has had time to settle in to his new digs.


----------



## Karebear13

aww the theme, the name and the mug and the fishie are perfect <3


----------



## Meggy2105

*Chin's Bachelor Pad :-D*

Well this is Chin's Bachelor Pad :-D


----------



## acadialover

LOVE the coffee theme !! Very creative !!


----------



## Karebear13

Chin looks like he has a nice home big and roomie!


----------



## acadialover

Yes ! I love the bright pink !!


----------



## Emmalee01

These are my two 2.5 gallon betta bowls (home to Godric and Odin). Both are heated to 78, plants are java moss and java fern. What other low light plants could I add?








Sorry for the massive/fuzzy pics!


----------



## Emmalee01




----------



## acadialover

Hey, those are cool. What are the brand of heater and how big are those bowls ?
They look great. I think that is just enough planets.


----------



## Emmalee01

acadialover said:


> Hey, those are cool. What are the brand of heater and how big are those bowls ?
> They look great. I think that is just enough planets.


Thanks they're 2.5 gallons (10 Litres) The heaters are 25W aqua one heaters. So far water has stayed a steady 78-80 so they seem to be good heaters for this size


----------



## acadialover

NIce, thanks.


----------



## djembekah

my crypts are doing great in my 29. they're good lowlight plants.


----------



## Cattitude

Marimo moss balls would be cool in your round tanks! :3

Hornwort and water wisteria are other plants that can stand low light.


----------



## Patsgirl13

Heres Grell in his 5 Gal. Tank!!!


----------



## Cattitude

Looks great! I love the temple in the middle!


----------



## Patsgirl13

Thanks Cattitude! im glad you like it!
i cant wait for my new betta to move into its new home!
Ill post pics when he arrives!


----------



## LugiaChan

FishyFishy89 said:


> I think the driftwood at the beaches maybe more harmful than good on your fishys


Thanks for your two replies. Any reason for the driftwood being a bad idea if it is cured, asides from sharp edges (which i'd take off) .. let me know please!


----------



## FishyFishy89

LugiaChan said:


> Thanks for your two replies. Any reason for the driftwood being a bad idea if it is cured, asides from sharp edges (which i'd take off) .. let me know please!


beaches contain all kinda of pollutions. Even if it looked clean, it is polluted in some sort of way.
not to mention the salt in the water.


----------



## kfryman

Emmalee01 said:


>


You seem to have anubias, not java fern in there, Anubias still has the rhizome, but the leaves grow mostly horizontal, and are generally round. It is good though because it is a mire expensive common plant because it is so awesome, well, mostly because it grows slowly.

Waffer wisteria, guupy/naja grass, crypts, or anchrias. I would say hornwort but without really awesome conditions they shed needles like crazy, which is very very annoying and woukf cause lots of problems with water quality for a small tank.


----------



## kfryman

LugiaChan said:


> Thanks for your two replies. Any reason for the driftwood being a bad idea if it is cured, asides from sharp edges (which i'd take off) .. let me know please!


Driftwood found in totally freshwater, so no deltas, like lakes or streams work. First and most major problem, salt, what you don't want in a tank for freshwater fish, and with wood that has been in if so long, it may take ages before you never get any salt. Second, pollution, have you seen what goes into the water? Don't even want to risk contamination.

Look for aquarium drifrwood online, you can find some really nice pieces. Two small stores for fish sell driftwood, one... Nevermind I don't even want to start the have so much.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfryman said:


> Driftwood found in totally freshwater, so no deltas, like lakes or streams work. First and most major problem, salt, what you don't want in a tank for freshwater fish, and with wood that has been in if so long, it may take ages before you never get any salt. Second, pollution, have you seen what goes into the water? Don't even want to risk contamination.
> 
> Look for aquarium drifrwood online, you can find some really nice pieces. Two small stores for fish sell driftwood, one... Nevermind I don't even want to start the have so much.


When she said beaches. I immediately thought of the said beach being like the FL beaches(only with possibly less people) /facepalm


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here is my 30 Gallon tank I am starting to cycle so there are no fish in it yet. I just want to show you how it looks so far. There is a Croc head in there as a cave hide away and a floating action clown that goes up and down in the water. It has an 18 inch bubble wand. There are regular plants and a few glow in the dark plants and a glow mountain plus a glowing cave. There are 2 heaters, one at each end and a good filter. When I get out to another big petstore I will buy some more plants for it. I can't wait till I can add my fish from the 10 Gallon they are in right now to the new 30 gallon aquarium!

Here is a day picture and a night picture....


----------



## FishyFishy89

is that a REAL croc skull?


----------



## LionCalie

Rearranged Brutus's 5.5 gallon. He now has a bridge decoration, Java Fern, Wisteria, and a Tom mini internal filter with spray bar.


----------



## Karebear13

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Here is my 30 Gallon tank I am starting to cycle so there are no fish in it yet. I just want to show you how it looks so far. There is a Croc head in there as a cave hide away and a floating action clown that goes up and down in the water. It has an 18 inch bubble wand. There are regular plants and a few glow in the dark plants and a glow mountain plus a glowing cave. There are 2 heaters, one at each end and a good filter. When I get out to another big petstore I will buy some more plants for it. I can't wait till I can add my fish from the 10 Gallon they are in right now to the new 30 gallon aquarium!
> 
> Here is a day picture and a night picture....


Looks awesome!


----------



## Atena

LionCalie said:


> Rearranged Brutus's 5.5 gallon. He now has a bridge decoration, Java Fern, Wisteria, and a Tom mini internal filter with spray bar.


That is really pretty!


----------



## princesskale

My little rescue project, Leo, in his fairly new 10-gallon home. I kept it a bit simple.


----------



## Neil D

Simple is good! He seems happy, but I don't see a thermometer? Better get one. ^_^


----------



## princesskale

Neil D said:


> Simple is good! He seems happy, but I don't see a thermometer? Better get one. ^_^


There is one on the bottom right. I took the picture a little too close up to see it.  Oops.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

FishyFishy89 said:


> is that a REAL croc skull?


Nope, it is a fake Croc head I got on sale at Petco. It was marked $19.99 but was on clearance price for only $1.67!! Cool sale price huh? :-D


----------



## Cinderwolf

Heres my 6 gal, after a fight with Cyanobacteria. Still not the way I liek it. but Cest la vie. It would be perfect til I can find the perfect piece of drift wood anyways.


----------



## ao

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Nope, it is a fake Croc head I got on sale at Petco. It was marked $19.99 but was on clearance price for only $1.67!! Cool sale price huh? :-D


:shock: I want.


----------



## acadialover

nice looking tank ! How did you get rid of your "cyano" ??
I have it in all of my 5 gallon tanks ( three )and struggle with keeping it back constantly. I really have avoided any chemicals so far. Just do water changes. Never get it in my 55 though. All are planted.


----------



## Cinderwolf

acadialover said:


> nice looking tank ! How did you get rid of your "cyano" ??
> I have it in all of my 5 gallon tanks ( three )and struggle with keeping it back constantly. I really have avoided any chemicals so far. Just do water changes. Never get it in my 55 though. All are planted.



Well, after its first bloom, I completely emptied the tank ( kept the sand) and then manually rubbed it off each plant. had ot toss my dead horn wort and replace it. then I just started taking it out as I saw it. but I let it for a while so I had to drain the tank again to get it all out. I am sure it will come back but so far so good. It is a good thing I enjoy scaping..


----------



## Cattitude

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Nope, it is a fake Croc head I got on sale at Petco. It was marked $19.99 but was on clearance price for only $1.67!! Cool sale price huh? :-D


Check their reptile dept., they seem to have a lot of skulls!


----------



## LugiaChan

kfryman said:


> Driftwood found in totally freshwater, so no deltas, like lakes or streams work. First and most major problem, salt, what you don't want in a tank for freshwater fish, and with wood that has been in if so long, it may take ages before you never get any salt. Second, pollution, have you seen what goes into the water? Don't even want to risk contamination.
> 
> Look for aquarium drifrwood online, you can find some really nice pieces. Two small stores for fish sell driftwood, one... Nevermind I don't even want to start the have so much.


How about michigan? XD we have lakes/streams and all sorts of bodies of water. I just would need to know which type of body of water and i'm good to go if it's safe.


----------



## LugiaChan

FishyFishy89 said:


> When she said beaches. I immediately thought of the said beach being like the FL beaches(only with possibly less people) /facepalm


How about michigan? XD we have lakes/streams and all sorts of bodies of water. I just would need to know which type of body of water and i'm good to go if it's safe.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike is feeling alot better today. He started showing improvement last night. And today was even better. He has been opening his fins up more. I see some damage from the ammonia on his fins. It makes me sad but I'm glad he is doing much better.


----------



## Thebettalover1

nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## a123andpoof

Oo I love it fishy!

Kinzokus temp 1.5 has had many changes, but am now completely satisfied and I think so is he. Bounce thank you so much for the java moss! It looks great in his tank and he loves it! Can't wait for it to grow so I can add it to my other tanks!


----------



## MistersMom

This is Poseidon's 5 gal







this is Sisters 5 gal







this is Odysseus' 10gal







this is Sir's 10 gal







And This is Fido's 2.5 gal


----------



## MistersMom

a123andpoof said:


> Oo I love it fishy!
> 
> Kinzokus temp 1.5 has had many changes, but am now completely satisfied and I think so is he. Bounce thank you so much for the java moss! It looks great in his tank and he loves it! Can't wait for it to grow so I can add it to my other tanks!


 you have a gorgeous fish and a cute little set up for it!


----------



## FishyFishy89

a123andpoof said:


> Oo I love it fishy!
> 
> Kinzokus temp 1.5 has had many changes, but am now completely satisfied and I think so is he. Bounce thank you so much for the java moss! It looks great in his tank and he loves it! Can't wait for it to grow so I can add it to my other tanks!





MistersMom said:


> you have a gorgeous fish and a cute little set up for it!



Is is quite an adorable set up. I love seeing the progression it had.
From a simple hidy to 1 little plant to 2 live plants! Both are live correct? xD


----------



## a123andpoof

FishyFishy89 said:


> Is is quite an adorable set up. I love seeing the progression it had.
> From a simple hidy to 1 little plant to 2 live plants! Both are live correct? xD


He actually has a handful of java moss, two wisteria plants, and a camboaba ( I never spell it right lol). And yes all of them are real. He looks so much better now than when I first got him. I am very exited to get him into a 5g. The 1.5 is just a bit small for a King. 
And thank you mistersmom!


----------



## FishyFishy89

a123andpoof said:


> He actually has a handful of java moss, two wisteria plants, and a camboaba ( I never spell it right lol). And yes all of them are real. He looks so much better now than when I first got him. I am very exited to get him into a 5g. The 1.5 is just a bit small for a King.
> And thank you mistersmom!


5 gallon means more room for more plants  And he does make that 1.5 appear smaller than it should be. I didnt even know he was a king!
I plan on slowly replacing all my fake plants with real plants. The anacharis was the 1st step to "planthood" xD


----------



## Jupiter

This is Asagio's old setup. I post it because I just changed it around today and I liked this old one way more. 

Taken from the left side of his bowl.


----------



## Bounce

Looks good, poof! I'm glad he likes it!


----------



## MistersMom

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spike is feeling alot better today. He started showing improvement last night. And today was even better. He has been opening his fins up more. I see some damage from the ammonia on his fins. It makes me sad but I'm glad he is doing much better.





i like your sand!. im jealous lol.


----------



## MistersMom

@ Poof : your welcome. i think he'll like the 5 gal alot!

@ FishyFishy89: i never saw his forst one, but i beleive you on the improvements.


it looks great!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> @ FishyFishy89: i never saw his forst one, but i beleive you on the improvements.


He got ammonia poisoning. A bit of a long story. You can read a bit more here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=103848


----------



## MistersMom

okie dokie thanks


----------



## a123andpoof

FishyFishy89 said:


> 5 gallon means more room for more plants  And he does make that 1.5 appear smaller than it should be. I didnt even know he was a king!
> I plan on slowly replacing all my fake plants with real plants. The anacharis was the 1st step to "planthood" xD


Yep! Koi has a 5 gallon and loves it. His is a total NPT. What type of light requirements do anacharis have? I want to get a few other types of plants when I move him, and put some new stuff in Koi's tank to add a bit more contrast.
Yes he does make it look small, I was originally planning on a delta or halfmoon to live in there, well that didn't go as planned lol so now I need a bigger tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

a123andpoof said:


> Yep! Koi has a 5 gallon and loves it. His is a total NPT. What type of light requirements do anacharis have? I want to get a few other types of plants when I move him, and put some new stuff in Koi's tank to add a bit more contrast.
> Yes he does make it look small, I was originally planning on a delta or halfmoon to live in there, well that didn't go as planned lol so now I need a bigger tank.


Plantedaquariumscentral says low-medium light. PetsMart says high light. It is a low matenince plant. So really I think as long as you have a flourescent bulb and some fert your good


----------



## fairy74

This is my biorb and Freddy..unfortunatly we lost him last week


----------



## MistersMom

thats a pretty cool looking bowl thingy lol.


----------



## a123andpoof

I love it! It looks like some fantasy kingdom!


----------



## littlemermaid

Wow fairy74 that biorb is really cool, Freddy sure had a a great home sorry you lost him.


----------



## cjayBetta

Redoing my tanks this weekend - Cant wait to post pics!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

Heres my new 5 gallon with Leo! Live plants and ruins  Leo seems pretty happy!


----------



## registereduser

Leonardo DaFINci said:


> Heres my new 5 gallon with Leo! Live plants and ruins  Leo seems pretty happy!


LOVE your fish name!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

Thanks! Wanted to give him a unique name


----------



## a123andpoof

I love your tank! Someday I will do a ruins theme lol! I have wanted to do it for so long!


----------



## Emmalee01

fairy74 said:


> This is my biorb and Freddy..unfortunatly we lost him last week


I love this tank it looks like its out of a fairytale book! lovely colours. Sorry to hear about your betta :-(


----------



## Emmalee01

Leonardo DaFINci said:


> Heres my new 5 gallon with Leo! Live plants and ruins  Leo seems pretty happy!


Love the ruin theme  your tank looks great with the white gravel aswell. I've got a ruin theme in my tanks too, but I love the way yours looks;-)


----------



## ao

Leonardo DaFINci said:


> Heres my new 5 gallon with Leo! Live plants and ruins  Leo seems pretty happy!


heehee pretty tank  I would recommend you pull the dracenea out of there before it dies though  it's the stripey plant. double check your other plants too to make sure thy're aquatic


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

aokashi said:


> I would recommend you pull the dracenea out of there before it dies though  it's the stripey plant. double check your other plants too to make sure thy're aquatic


Haha my aunt reccomended it, shes the plant nut in the family ahah. she figured it could hold on until the betta bulbs we planted grew!


----------



## TuckerLove

Here is my 10 gal, divided tank. No fish in it yet, I just put it up today. Will be adding the fish within the next hour as they are adjusting.


----------



## MistersMom

i love your tank Tuckerlove! I'm glad im not the only one who used plastic cups and cut them for their fish caves lol. but mine always flaoted up, i had to put a rock on it all the time... lol. but your tanklooks really good.


----------



## TuckerLove

I had the same problem where they would float up. I got so fustrated, then my dad had to show me the proper way of doing it and I havent had a issue since. Hes a smart cookie.


----------



## 0zarrian

Hey Guys! im new here and thought i would post some pictures of my first tank.
I also dont have a name for him yet so any help there will be great!
Hes lazy..... he likes to rest on where the filter draws in water.


----------



## MistersMom

TuckerLove said:


> I had the same problem where they would float up. I got so fustrated, then my dad had to show me the proper way of doing it and I havent had a issue since. Hes a smart cookie.


did you have to bury the lip of the cup under your gravel? lol. i had to...


@Ozarrian . i like your tank, the black gravel makes everything else kinda pop!


----------



## Emmalee01

0zarrian said:


> Hey Guys! im new here and thought i would post some pictures of my first tank.
> I also dont have a name for him yet so any help there will be great!
> Hes lazy..... he likes to rest on where the filter draws in water.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool skull in your tank  and nice betta. I like norse God or Harry Potter names for my Betta fish- though that can be a bit common! (mine are Odin and Godric)
Click to expand...


----------



## Aus

Here's an update of Cleo's IQ5 cube, now with more plants!











I like the skull, too, Ozzarian! I'd call him Dio, in memory of the late great Ronnie. But then I am a metal chick from days of yore, so that's just me.. :lol:


----------



## megaredize

Wow this thread is so long now and full of beautiful tanks. Well here are my two. Both are 5 gallon tanks. I do agree they are very addicting. i already have a goldfish tank So after i got frankie i told myself no more because there was no room. But then 3 days ago. I got Snowy and somehow made room. But now no more! lol =D

This is Frankie's tank









And new boy Snowy's tank


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's tank with his Anacharis floating in the center.
I've spot him napping in it. But every time I go to snap a picture he sees me/swims out :'(


----------



## cjayBetta

Mega - ive got the same pot in my 10g  (Vader has claimed it as his layer)


----------



## MistersMom

> Here's an update of Cleo's IQ5 cube, now with more plants!


I love your tank, and your fish is gorgeous! i like your drift wood btw.


> Well here are my two. Both are 5 gallon tanks. I do agree they are very addicting.


i like your tanks, and yes they are very addicting,are they NPT ? 
i have 5 bettas, and i was very fortunate to not have to pay full price for any of my tanks, i got a 10 gallon with a hood and like filter and heater, for 15$, a 20 gallon for free, and a 2.5 for free. it's a very expensive hobby lol. but i like bettas because they are each so different, like when you name them you don't look at them and go ' your Joe, no wait YOUR joe, wait... your all Joe? ' lol...


> Spike's tank with his Anacharis floating in the center.


your tank is really pretty i like the sand!


----------



## kfryman

I can tell they are not NPTs, as an NPT involves putting dirt in your tank, one of the best ways to grow plants. There is a difference between planted and an NPT...


----------



## MistersMom

What is the difference?


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> your tank is really pretty i like the sand!


tyvm


----------



## Bounce

Fishy, your Anacharis looks so lovely that it has inspired me to get some for my tank.

And I love that sand! Spike has a gorgeous home!


----------



## MistersMom

Bounce said:


> And I love that sand! Spike has a gorgeous home!


++1


----------



## sholee

My new 5.5g tank that's cycling ~ I definitely plan on planting real plants in the future but as of now, I have yet to find any plastic/silk plant I especially like.. (majority of them are nice but sharp! and some are spikey!:-( ) Still waiting on my elite heater and betta log to arrive from amazon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bounce said:


> Fishy, your Anacharis looks so lovely that it has inspired me to get some for my tank.
> 
> And I love that sand! Spike has a gorgeous home!


awh
TYVM


----------



## MistersMom

sholee said:


> My new 5.5g tank that's cycling ~ I definitely plan on planting real plants in the future but as of now, I have yet to find any plastic/silk plant I especially like.. (majority of them are nice but sharp! and some are spikey!:-( ) Still waiting on my elite heater and betta log to arrive from amazon.



is that not a real plant?


----------



## sholee

MistersMom said:


> is that not a real plant?


oo no it nots ahaha, its a fluval chi ornament my friend didnt want.


----------



## MistersMom

sholee said:


> oo no it nots ahaha, its a fluval chi ornament my friend didnt want.



oh.. i see... i thought it was real... CAN you put clover in fish tanks?


----------



## megaredize

cjayBetta said:


> Mega - ive got the same pot in my 10g  (Vader has claimed it as his layer)



lol nice. i had one in frankies tank before i got the big pot ornament but ne never used it and i dont think snowy has gone into it either. but he likes his floating log. i had to strong thread threw it and hang it off the back of the tank or it will slowly twirl around in the tank which no fish wants to swim through then lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> oh.. i see... i thought it was real... CAN you put clover in fish tanks?


not clover
but clover looking
pennyworts n moneyworts are just a coupla. tho ive often thought their the same plant.


----------



## ao

I have a clover in my tank Oo stil dont know what it is....
and no one has replied to my mystery plant post yet 








edit: oops that last bit was a thread mix up! sorry *snip*


----------



## MistersMom

LOL.... thats cool.... its pretty clover


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> LOL.... thats cool.... its pretty clover


I'm pretty sure its aquatic, just not complete sure WHAT it's called or how o take care of it, lol


----------



## MistersMom

aokashi said:


> I'm pretty sure its aquatic, just not complete sure WHAT it's called or how o take care of it, lol


well where did you get it? lol


----------



## ao

MistersMom said:


> well where did you get it? lol


some really nice guy gave it to me along with other miscellaneous plants when I was buying shrimps off him. Problem is I couldn't identify half of the plants he gave me :/ good thing nothing died! lol


----------



## mursey

sholee said:


> My new 5.5g tank that's cycling ~ I definitely plan on planting real plants in the future but as of now, I have yet to find any plastic/silk plant I especially like.. (majority of them are nice but sharp! and some are spikey!:-( ) Still waiting on my elite heater and betta log to arrive from amazon.


Try ordering or buying "silicone anemones" if you don't like plastic plants, silicone is soft. All my bettas have some kind of silicone plant, and some real ones. I think the plastic ones always look too sharp too. (Oh, I did see some silicone plants at Petco but not in the Betta aisle or silk plant aisle .. they were sort of just hung up on the end of an aisle.)

I think some of my photos might show silicone anemones if you want to see what they look like.


----------



## sariah2011

How do I post a picture?


----------



## MistersMom

go to the 'go advanced' next to 'post quick reply' and then click the paperclip and upload the photo you want...


----------



## sariah2011

*Mulligan's & Culligan's tanks *


----------



## MistersMom

i really like your tanks!


----------



## sariah2011

Awww, thank you so much


----------



## Maura

Spazzy McFish's 10 gallon kingdom :-D


----------



## 0zarrian

Hey guys nice tanks. Here is an update on Archers tank.
He now has lots of little hiddy holes.... and he went inside his skull today but by the time i got the camera out he had swum out


----------



## MistersMom

these tanks are all so fabulous!


----------



## Cattitude

I like the skull and the bridge in Archer's tank!

Here's Hugo's tank. He's the blue blur in the centre (zooming back and forth as usual). The grass on the left is silicone, I found it in the clearance bin in a LPS.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cattitude said:


> I like the skull and the bridge in Archer's tank!
> 
> Here's Hugo's tank. He's the blue blur in the centre (zooming back and forth as usual). The grass on the left is silicone, I found it in the clearance bin in a LPS.


very cute
i bet the grass and log is his favorite.


----------



## sariah2011

I love this!


----------



## lilyth88

Cattitude said:


> I like the skull and the bridge in Archer's tank!
> 
> Here's Hugo's tank. He's the blue blur in the centre (zooming back and forth as usual). The grass on the left is silicone, I found it in the clearance bin in a LPS.



I *love* that grass. If you ever find any more there, send it my way!


----------



## kaila

Hey guys! I'm new to this site, but here's my tank! 
1.5 g (hopefully soon to be a 5g)
Heater is not currently in the tank, being summer and all, temp never goes below 76 degrees :-D

Crowntail male betta & an African dwarf frog


----------



## MistersMom

@ Lily retty! i like the silicone grass!

@ Kaila: and i like your froggy....  iz cute <3


----------



## kaila

MistersMom said:


> @ Lily retty! i like the silicone grass!
> 
> @ Kaila: and i like your froggy....  iz cute <3


Thanks! that would be JFK the frog.


----------



## MistersMom

awwwwh :3 he's so wittle and squishy! so cute! <3 <3

and i think you may have a tail biter lol... (your bettas fins look as if he may have been frustrated and bit himself on the toushy )


----------



## kaila

MistersMom said:


> awwwwh :3 he's so wittle and squishy! so cute! <3 <3
> 
> and i think you may have a tail biter lol... (your bettas fins look as if he may have been frustrated and bit himself on the toushy )


there were pieces of his fins on the bottom of the cup that i had bought him in.. I haven't witnessed any fin biting


----------



## MistersMom

aw poor guy....


----------



## enchanted01

I went ahead and put Gypsy in his new tank. No heater yet. I had been keeping an eye on the temp in the tank and it was staying around 72-74. I got curious about his temporary bowl and saw that it was staying between 68-70. :-? Figured the tank would be better even without the heater for now. He has been so funny. He loves his little hiding places and has been super curious about the filter. I turned it off to see what he would do... he goes and sits under the baffle. :roll: And he is in love with the thermometer. Silly Fishy. (Sorry about pic quality, need a better camera soon)


----------



## ao

enchanted01 said:


> (Sorry about pic quality, need a betta camera soon)


Just a little edit


----------



## enchanted01

Hehehe!:lol: ^


----------



## MistersMom

lol, he's cute and btw that was a good pun.


----------



## zombiegirl

I haven't posted our tanks yet so since I redid them all today, I figured I'd share and before you jump on me for not having heaters, we live in Florida. In the summer time, the tanks stay between 80-82 without any help. 

Ghost's 2g









Merlin's 2g









Jekyll's 2g









Sherlock's 3.5g


----------



## FishyFishy89

Turns out, I'm never going to stop rearranging this tank. I don't think the Anacharis is ever going to get planted. I don't want to stress it by rooting it/then up rooting it(rinse and repeat)
It is doing quite well. some lovely shoots are coming up/what was tanish brownish is now greening up nicely. Only a few pieces didn't make it. They will be missed :'(
Also, the big fake anacharis was getting annoying to clean of brown algae. It was up rooting it. soak it in hot water. give it a scrub/replant it. OR just rub each tiny little leaf while keeping it rooted. Each way was tiring and annoying. the plants I added in the back(to keep the REAL anacharis from getting battered by the filter) are easier to remove brown algae from.








The one inside the log won't float. So i propped it up to where it will receive light and look pretty.


----------



## ao

2.5gal 
no bettas yet. I'm going to leave this tank here with the light on timer for a month and see how that goes *crosses fingers* 
then when I come home, I'll put Shiro in there 
current residents are tiny ramshorn snails, tiny MTS and planaria (see if you can spot the giant planaria on the right, a little above the moss.


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

Sherlock's 3.5g







[/QUOTE]


I was going to name my next betta Sherlock!


----------



## zombiegirl

Leonardo DaFINci said:


> I was going to name my next betta Sherlock!


I'm addicted to the BBC show :lol:


----------



## LionCalie

Changed around the 5.5 gallon that houses King Brutus, again.  More live plants were added.


----------



## MistersMom

divided 20 gallon, redone.... no into 3rd for my new half moon


----------



## jaela

LionCalie said:


> Changed around the 5.5 gallon that houses King Brutus, again.  More live plants were added.


Love this!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> 2.5gal
> no bettas yet. I'm going to leave this tank here with the light on timer for a month and see how that goes *crosses fingers*
> then when I come home, I'll put Shiro in there
> current residents are tiny ramshorn snails, tiny MTS and planaria (see if you can spot the giant planaria on the right, a little above the moss.


i give up
show me xD


----------



## kfryman

MistersMom said:


> What is the difference?


The difference doesn't seem that big, but the out come is huge. The difference is literally putting dirt under the substrate and just using a tad of substrate so the soil doesn't float. I can show you the difference in plant growth quite easily. NPT means naturally planted tank, see the natural in there? Oh also, an NPT can go without water changes for a while because the plants are used to suck up ammonia and everything else. OFL does like 3-4 water changes a year on her 75 gallon.


----------



## MistersMom

DANG. but i have never seen her tank... :/


----------



## kfryman

Look it up in her album, it is quite nice with a bunch of males and females all swimming together 
Here is a link http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1425
Here is my HM Plakat Mars' 5 gallon tank, just planted:















And here he is:


----------



## MistersMom

swimming TOGETHER? she is a fish wizard! lol, i looked them up and they are great!


----------



## Bounce

Mars' tank is beautiful! Don't you just love when you find that perfect piece of driftwood? :-D


----------



## MistersMom

your fish is outrageous! @ Bounce. its gorgeous.


----------



## kfryman

Well OFL did breed them for a couple years just so they would no longer be aggressive when taken out towards each other, so she is like a fish wizard! It is pretty crazy, but remember she had to breed them for a couple years just to get the aggression bread out of them, so no pet shop bettas will allow it. So no one try it 

I found an amazing piece at LFS, they sell like the Ferraris of fish keeping, everything there is amazing, but it was a giant root cluster, had to be over 10 pounds that was Malaysian. I would have needed a big tank and $70 lol. If anyone would like to see how gorgeous the place is its http://neptuneaquatics.com/ check their gallery and your jaw may drop


----------



## Sakura8

Mars' tank looks amazing!


----------



## IndeedPanda

Here is Bohemian Rhapsody's tank. It was loaned to me by a coworker and i had the Eco-Complete substrate and bamboo, and added 3 amazon swords, one java fern, and a 'broken' jar. His glass vase it just in there because he used to really adore it and I don't want to remove it until he loses interest in it. I am adding a pagoda, mondo grass, and an onion plant tomorrow- but I had to show it off because... Well, I haven't had anything brag worthy before. What do you think about a different background? Like bamboo or zen garden?


----------



## acadialover

I think it is rally nice the way it is !


----------



## trakehner

Fabio's digs:


----------



## Kestral

^ Wow! Nice tank. How big is that?
|


----------



## trakehner

3 gallons.


----------



## zombiegirl

Luna in her new digs. She looks so small in there.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

zombiegirl said:


> Luna in her new digs. She looks so small in there.


What light is that in there? It looks all Glow-y and Cozy LOL.


----------



## zombiegirl

It's an LED light that has three settings. White for daylight, one that's blue and one that's a mix of the blue and white.


----------



## teeneythebetta

trakehner said:


> Fabio's digs:


Very pretty tank!


----------



## Meggie6347

My betta tanks~ 
Sorry one of them is cloudy as I took the pictures just after a water change:roll:
Bob's tank
























































The second tank (the tank on the left) belongs to my new, un-named betta...it was previously the home of another betta. RIP Kroll :'(
sorry for so many pictures:roll:


----------



## MistersMom

nice toothbrush lol. i like your tanks too, their really nice!!

@ Trakehenr ... your tank is awesome looks like an under water river type thing, thats so cool!


----------



## kfryman

IndeedPanda said:


> Here is Bohemian Rhapsody's tank. It was loaned to me by a coworker and i had the Eco-Complete substrate and bamboo, and added 3 amazon swords, one java fern, and a 'broken' jar. His glass vase it just in there because he used to really adore it and I don't want to remove it until he loses interest in it. I am adding a pagoda, mondo grass, and an onion plant tomorrow- but I had to show it off because... Well, I haven't had anything brag worthy before. What do you think about a different background? Like bamboo or zen garden?


Monsoon grass will just die, it is not fully aquatic so don't buy it or take it back


----------



## MistersMom

or he could let it float, but that background is pretty awesome, and its a really nice tank...


----------



## kfryman

MistersMom said:


> or he could let it float, but that background is pretty awesome, and its a really nice tank...


The only part of the plant that can be in water is the roots, and even then it rotted for me it should be planted in a garden, so floating it doesn't work. It is NOT an aquatic plant, it won't grow it will just stay the same for a while then start to rot. I am familiar with plants and I made the same mistake. So no he cant float it.

It is a good tank, natural looking with no clown puke lol.


----------



## Meggie6347

Hahaha that's an old toothbrush that I was using to scrub the wood


----------



## ulrica

*Rocky and his home*









Rocky in his 25 litre home


----------



## MistersMom

Meggie6347 said:


> Hahaha that's an old toothbrush that I was using to scrub the wood


lol, uhhh huh! i think you tried brushing your fishes teeth


----------



## Meggie6347

MistersMom said:


> lol, uhhh huh! i think you tried brushing your fishes teeth


.......possibly......................................................:roll:


----------



## MistersMom

Meggie6347 said:


> .......possibly......................................................:roll:


 ... i knew it!


----------



## laoshun

not really a picture but this is one of my new tank setups
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151042888690041


----------



## trakehner

Thank you guys. I love these fish. They haves outstanding personalities.


----------



## SweetNightmare

Updates on my two tanks. 







Click the thumbnails to make them bigger.


----------



## MistersMom

Very nice tanks....  i like them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Took this quick snap of one of the two almost identical 30cm cubes I have on my chest of drawers. Water isn't quite _that_ dark. My bedroom wall is pink so makes it look worse than it is.


----------



## Cattitude

SweetNightmare said:


> Updates on my two tanks.


Very nice! I really like the way you've decorated around/outside the tanks as well.


----------



## laoshun

LittleBettaFish said:


> Took this quick snap of one of the two almost identical 30cm cubes I have on my chest of drawers. Water isn't quite _that_ dark. My bedroom wall is pink so makes it look worse than it is.


very simple and clean tank, i like it.


----------



## Bramos

*Home for Mr. Chang*

Hey everyone. This is the home I made for the rescued Mr. Chang. I found him ducking in and out of the Buddha's head.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Having your surge protector so close to a water source scares me. I think I see somewhat of a "barrier" beside it. I'd create a barrier to go completely around it.
Pretty tanks tho.


----------



## SweetNightmare

Since I had to make do with a power strip not meant for tanks, I had to use it, so I took a plastic box some headphones came it and encased the protector in it. It's a nice splash guard.  Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## kfryman

Bramos said:


> Hey everyone. This is the home I made for the rescued Mr. Chang. I found him ducking in and out of the Buddha's head.


Simple, I really like simple tanks as sometimes there is just too much in it like my sorority, I pretty much just use the tank to grow my plants lol.

How big is it and what types of fish?


----------



## laoshun

got okay pics of my tank now, camera just sucks -.-


----------



## Sciencegurl6

Oooh, very nice laoshun! ;-)


----------



## Bramos

kfryman said:


> Simple, I really like simple tanks as sometimes there is just too much in it like my sorority, I pretty much just use the tank to grow my plants lol.
> 
> How big is it and what types of fish?


It's a 10gal tank. I had 4 glo fish, 3 gold Molly's, and one Algae eater. I removed almost all of them with the exception of my Betta and Algae eater when Mr. Chang (Betta as seen in my avatar) was almost killed my the filters intake. Very sad about that but I had to cut it off. In the process of finding a way to get the filter back on and not kill my Betta.


----------



## LittleWatty

I think I've finally finished planting/decorating my 6.6gallon tank. And I finally got some nice, real driftwood for it. Its still not ready for my fish yet, as the cycle hasn't finished, but its getting there (hopefully soon). Not to mention I've got a few different images of how I've decorated my 3 gallon critter keeper that's Sonas' temporary home.

First, I was cheap... only bought two plants. Then, I spent plenty on more decorations. Then.... I had my nitrite problem that seemed related to my fake plants, so I removed most and added some crested Java fern. And lastly, my 6.6 as it is currently (with 6 bulbs, 5 growing, 4 established - Waterlily, Aponogeton, and two onions).


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

looks great!


----------



## Neil D

I love those tanks littlewatty!


----------



## lyolya

here's a pic of mine


----------



## registereduser

lyolya said:


> here's a pic of mine


That is lovely! What kind of plants are those floating ones? WANT!


----------



## lyolya

registereduser said:


> That is lovely! What kind of plants are those floating ones? WANT!


thank you!  

it's azolla, i actually made a thread bout them yesterday, but no one seems to have it. it's nice, but the roots are too long (and they shed so it's a bit of work to clean), so i cut them. so far i've only seen growth, and no adverse effects. but it's only been a few days. i can let you know if it turned out to be a good idea in a few weeks. it's a pond plant in general


----------



## LaLaLeyla

-pokes my avatar-
Very temporary set up for my new double tail boy. That's a live plant in there, I can't remember what is it though. o . e


----------



## FishyFishy89

LaLaLeyla said:


> -pokes my avatar-
> Very temporary set up for my new double tail boy. That's a live plant in there, I can't remember what is it though. o . e


looks to be a type of sword plant. tho i am no expert. just taking a guess


----------



## FishyFishy89

Close up of Spike's anacharis
He loves it bunches and bunches. He has officially ditched all other decor. i could remove every piece of decor/leave the plant he still would be uber happy.


----------



## Kestral

These are both 2.5 gallon mini-bow tanks. 

Dante's tank:









Zippo's tank:


----------



## MistersMom

i like your tanks, but what are those circles?


----------



## Kestral

They are 'feeding rings'. They help keep the food in one place, so the bettas don't have to hunt around for food. Plus, since the food doesn't move, it doesn't become waterlogged as quickly.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kestral said:


> They are 'feeding rings'. They help keep the food in one place, so the bettas don't have to hunt around for food. Plus, since the food doesn't move, it doesn't become waterlogged as quickly.


interesting
I think my fishy enjoys hunting for his food.
I love watching him swim around/catch the brine shrimp on weds


----------



## xShainax

My sorority tank, yes I need more plants and are getting them Sunday


----------



## Tikibirds

They don't go after each other? 
I need more plants too since I am moving my 4 girls into my 20G. I actually want a theme this time instead of a bunch of random decor thrown into the tank.


----------



## xShainax

Tikibirds said:


> They don't go after each other?
> I need more plants too since I am moving my 4 girls into my 20G. I actually want a theme this time instead of a bunch of random decor thrown into the tank.


They are still in the nipping stage but surprisingly no major injuries except a few missing scales and missing anal rays


----------



## anglnarnld

can i ask where you got those plants?? were they from petsmart? or from biorb?


----------



## xShainax

anglnarnld said:


> can i ask where you got those plants?? were they from petsmart? or from biorb?


They are from Petsmart and they are Top fin


----------



## Lexipixie

so... i just bought my first betta today (little Xavier! he's so pretty!) after wanting one for a while. and of course, i did very little research beforehand, because that's how i am, i guess. haha. this is the first site i found when i came home to start finding out more (so VERY helpful!), and now i feel like a TERRIBLE betta mother for having him in only a 1 gal tank!  i'm on amazon now searching for a 2.5 or 3 gal... even after spending about $75 on all his accessories today (really, i'll only be out about $20 i spent on his tank. everything else i can still use) - i want him to be happy and healthy, and i'm so jealous of all your beautiful tanks! i'll post a pic when i get his new setup.


----------



## Tikibirds

20G - gonna go au natural once i get a light and then some plants

somewhere in there is 4 females
it looks so empty compared to the 10G


----------



## Chibi

That's Vader's 10g home.... Very zen like, brings peace to my room lol... I placed like two aquatic plant seeds in the back... So i'll see if it grows... I want a sort of hiding spot for him but I can't decide on what to get to go with the theme.... :/ a temple, maybe??... but idk where to get a good one without breaking the bank, any suggestions??

Tiki!! I like your temple/shrine in the back, where did you get it???


----------



## Batmantha

Set up a new home for my Giant today

4 Amazon Swords
1 Anubis attached to driftwood
2 Fontinalis Topiary Balls 
A scuba helmet decoration
Smaller gravel
1 Mystery Snail




Made some washable, interchangeable backgrounds using fabric squares from spotlight that were only $2 each and some velcro dots so they could be velcro-ed to the back of the tank and then removed


----------



## teeneythebetta

xShainax said:


> My sorority tank, yes I need more plants and are getting them Sunday


Is that a 10 G?


----------



## happypappy

*tank suggestion*

I have the tetra water wonders, 1 gal and 2.5 gal minibow, a 5.5 gal, the the marineland crescent 3 gal. Of all these tanks, I really prefer the crescent 3 gal mainly because of the great led light that comes with it. The minibow are good -- but the light gets a little too hot and the 1 gal just isn't big enough. I think petsmart has the 2.5 minibow and crescent 3 on sale. I just paide $35 for the crescent.

Good luck ----


----------



## happypappy

oh -- a second thing -- i have the floating log in 3 of the tanks -- I find the bettas in it every night to sleep!


----------



## Lexipixie

happypappy said:


> I have the tetra water wonders, 1 gal and 2.5 gal minibow, a 5.5 gal, the the marineland crescent 3 gal. Of all these tanks, I really prefer the crescent 3 gal mainly because of the great led light that comes with it. The minibow are good -- but the light gets a little too hot and the 1 gal just isn't big enough. I think petsmart has the 2.5 minibow and crescent 3 on sale. I just paide $35 for the crescent.
> 
> Good luck ----


i think this might have been a response to my post? i'm not sure. haha. 
anyway, i bought the marineland crescent 3 gal today! i'm getting it set up and cycled now... pretty excited to get my little Xavier in there - so much more room for him! and i also bought the floating log thing


----------



## happypappy

*crescent 3*

Yea, I am setting up my 2d crescent for my black orchid crown today! He is so black I cannot see him in the 5 gal. I am hoping the led lighting will help --- I think you will be happy with the crescent -- The filter may be a little strong -- be sure to set is on low and maybe baffle it. good luck......


----------



## Lexipixie

happypappy said:


> Yea, I am setting up my 2d crescent for my black orchid crown today! He is so black I cannot see him in the 5 gal. I am hoping the led lighting will help --- I think you will be happy with the crescent -- The filter may be a little strong -- be sure to set is on low and maybe baffle it. good luck......


yeah, the flow does seem like maybe too much even on the lowest. i was just looking at baffling and i found the tips on how to do it with a water bottle, but what i saw (i need pictures... i'm a visual person. haha) was for a different filter and i'm not sure how to do it on this Tetra Whisper Medium size... do you have any tips for me on this?


----------



## happypappy

sorry i don't. i ended up putting that filter in my 5.5 gallon and a smaller filter in it.
Don/t know what i am going to do with my new tank yet..... will let you know.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Lexipixie said:


> so... i just bought my first betta today (little Xavier! he's so pretty!) after wanting one for a while. and of course, i did very little research beforehand, because that's how i am, i guess. haha. this is the first site i found when i came home to start finding out more (so VERY helpful!), and now i feel like a TERRIBLE betta mother for having him in only a 1 gal tank!  i'm on amazon now searching for a 2.5 or 3 gal... even after spending about $75 on all his accessories today (really, i'll only be out about $20 i spent on his tank. everything else i can still use) - i want him to be happy and healthy, and i'm so jealous of all your beautiful tanks! i'll post a pic when i get his new setup.


you can return everything
Say you are very displeased with the products and you want to do a partial exchange for better products.


----------



## lelei

@Enchanted..I love yur Avi..and yu got some great pix of your tank and yur adorable,curious fishyLove these tank set ups..looks great!!..just moved our Sammy into his new 5 gal..and he loves it!!..this is it


----------



## FishyFishy89

^^I love all the red and blue!


----------



## Chibi

Chibi said:


> That's Vader's 10g home.... Very zen like, brings peace to my room lol... I placed like two aquatic plant seeds in the back... So i'll see if it grows... I want a sort of hiding spot for him but I can't decide on what to get to go with the theme.... :/ a temple, maybe??... but idk where to get a good one without breaking the bank, any suggestions??
> 
> Tiki!! I like your temple/shrine in the back, where did you get it???


Hmmm for some reason the picture didn't work so I'm gonna try posting another one using bettafish's album link instead. 










Hope it works now....


----------



## Avoftw

This Acryles new home! Upgraded him from a 2.65 gallon to this 5 gallon yesterday. Ive had him for a little over a year, so I thought it was time to promote him to secondhand matey to guard my sunken treasure


----------



## teeneythebetta

happypappy said:


> oh -- a second thing -- i have the floating log in 3 of the tanks -- I find the bettas in it every night to sleep!


I put mine in pandora's temporary QT tank and she LOVES it. At first it kept shedding paint chips but I scrubbed it even more and let it soak in a bucket for a few days and now it's great.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Tiki!! I like your temple/shrine in the back, where did you get it???


 The red one? Petco

The small one in the front I found off ebay. I also have a japanese garden lanturn one in a different tank.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/JAPANESE-GA...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item413ff25acc


----------



## Enkil

My sorority tank. I just redid it last night. Had some algae started and wasn't happy with how things were arranged. I am thinking of upgrading them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Pictures of my HMPK male's kitchen tank



















Miniature bolbitis, anubias nana 'petite' and java moss are doing well; just need something to fill in the upper left-hand corner.


----------



## laoshun

^im diggin in, good stuff.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks. It would look much better with lily pipes and an inline heater but due to my budget and the location I may just hide the filter with some crypts.


----------



## Atena

I am loving all these betta homes, our fish are so spoiled! LOL as they should be.

I just made a few changes in my betta's guppy's tank, added new blue plants over the filter baffle and I don't think I ever posted photos of the new Java Ferns I put in two weeks ago. I also got the heater out of the water as I it was too hard to adjust. I have still not stabilized the water temperature to be steady ad 79F. so I have to keep tweaking it.

Anyway, here's Guppy's home:










It is a 2.5 gallon square tank.


----------



## littlemermaid

Beautiful tank Atena!!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

nice tank all of my bettas are in bowls lol


----------



## squidward89

so I won my first beta fish at my cousin's baby shower.. I worked on his aquarium all day I started with a regular bowl and then decided to get a tank with a filter here are the pictures.


----------



## Jetbo

This is my 20 gallon long I upgraded from a 10 gallon too. It's a good size for my apartment kitchen / livingroom divider wall thing...heh. I have one male betta 6 or so ghost shrimp (they have been breeding in there) bunch of trumpet snails and a assassin snail.


----------



## NapoleonUWS

Here are my two guys... each is housed in their own 4G tank...
My clear white Betta is now turning blue... his fins are almost completely blue and his body is turning slowly...


----------



## lilyth88

bettafishfinnatic said:


> nice tank all of my bettas are in bowls lol



:???:


----------



## lilyth88

squidward89 said:


> so I won my first beta fish at my cousin's baby shower.. I worked on his aquarium all day I started with a regular bowl and then decided to get a tank with a filter here are the pictures.



Do these have heaters?


----------



## squidward89

no it does not.. came with an air pump and a filter..


----------



## lilyth88

squidward89 said:


> no it does not.. came with an air pump and a filter..


Might be a good idea to get one. Bettas prefer temps 78-82.


----------



## teeneythebetta

lilyth88 said:


> Might be a good idea to get one. Bettas prefer temps 78-82.


I agree. They're much more active and healthier ag the proper temp. They are prone to diseases in too cold of water without a stable temp. A heater with a thermostat would beperfect.

Here's one with a thermostat it's a good heater, perfect wattage for your tank and on sale for $12 : http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005440HLO/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## squidward89

do u know of a good one through pets mart or even walmart? i rather go buy then order online.. i'm new to this site and this is my first betta ever! i was looking up info on them and stumbled on this site.. and you guys seem to know a LOT.. i live in nj teh temperatures have been around there for now.. he(i think its a male) seems happy swimming a lot.. it's a 3 gallon tank for my one betta


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> no it does not.. came with an air pump and a filter..


Your betta NEEDS to live in water temps of 78-82F
I highly recommend getting a quality heater
I personally highly recommend Theo Hydors. I currently use the 50W. Anything above 100W I've seen negative reviews bout em.


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> do u know of a good one through pets mart or even walmart? i rather go buy then order online.. i'm new to this site and this is my first betta ever! i was looking up info on them and stumbled on this site.. and you guys seem to know a LOT.. i live in nj teh temperatures have been around there for now.. he seems happy swimming a lot..


I live in Florida, but I still have a heater. I can't RECCOMEND a heater at petsmart because I've only ever had the via aqua heater that I linked above. I didn't want to order online but I did because the stores sell them for very expensive.


----------



## squidward89

okay okay ill get one.. lol ive had the fish for like 2 days maybe.. i'm still learning.. and have changed his home 2ce already..


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> okay okay ill get one.. lol ive had the fish for like 2 days maybe.. i'm still learning.. and have changed his home 2ce already..


Oh, no we understand! We just endorse heated Betta tanks. I appreciate you taking the information were giving you and using it- some people are stubborn and dont care about the help we give despite the fact that itll improve the bettas quality of life.


----------



## squidward89

is it true when they turn white they are stressed out? when i was changing his tank for the 2nd time he looked a little white. i felt bad.. he does really make me happy though. this is my 2nd pet for my new apt. i had hermit crabs for like a year. i may even want to get him some company so he's not lonely..but what can go with him. if it really is a male


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> is it true when they turn white they are stressed out? when i was changing his tank for the 2nd time he looked a little white. i felt bad.. he does really make me happy though. this is my 2nd pet for my new apt. i had hermit crabs for like a year. i may even want to get him some company so he's not lonely..but what can go with him. if it really is a male


Bettas actually don't get lonely. They are not social creatures. The most you could have with him might be a snail, but the snail isn't going to interact with him and will just make more poo = more ammonia = more water changes. He's probably best alone unless you want to change the water more often.

As for the white Betta- I've never heard of that maybe I'm wrong. I've hear of horizontal stripes AKA stress stripes they get when they get stressed.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> is it true when they turn white they are stressed out? when i was changing his tank for the 2nd time he looked a little white. i felt bad.. he does really make me happy though. this is my 2nd pet for my new apt. i had hermit crabs for like a year. i may even want to get him some company so he's not lonely..but what can go with him. if it really is a male


make sure you added water conditioner.


----------



## FishyFishy89

FishyFishy89 said:


> make sure you added water conditioner.


also
how did you acclimate him?


----------



## squidward89

i had bought 3 gallon water jugs purified.. and had him in the bag with old purified water let him sit for like 10 mins them put him in the new tank. i didn't feel comfortable using tap water.. because where i live there's chromium in the tap. big on going stuff.. 
he looked white when i was moving the stones out of the old tank and moving to new tank for set up.
he's nice and blue now.. back to the way he was.. i just thought he was stressed i heard that some where


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> i had bought 3 gallon water jugs purified.. and had him in the bag with old purified water let him sit for like 10 mins them put him in the new tank. i didn't feel comfortable using tap water.. because where i live there's chromium in the tap. big on going stuff..
> he looked white when i was moving the stones out of the old tank and moving to new tank for set up.
> he's nice and blue now.. back to the way he was.. i just thought he was stressed i heard that some where


purified water isn't any better
it removes the minerals bettas need
tap water is best. just add conditioner and your good to go! If your water comes from a well you may not even need conditioner.

Just letting him float for 10 mins isn't a good way to acclimate him. Alls that does is just change the water temp. You should add some of the new water into what your floating him in. Let him adjust to that for 15 mins and add some more new water. Rinse/repeat until the container is full.


----------



## squidward89

= ( how does the conditioner work i can put some in with the fish in the tank? maybe that's why his tail is like that! i posted pics someone said tail rot or a biter!


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> = ( how does the conditioner work i can put some in with the fish in the tank? maybe that's why his tail is like that! i posted pics someone said tail rot or a biter!


its not fin rot
i don't believe fin rot takes off random huge chunks. it slowly rots away the fins pretty evenly.
Yes you can add conditioner while the fish are in the water. It is instant removal of chlorine.


----------



## squidward89

i just added 1/4 of a teaspoon for a 3 gal tank.


----------



## Ginzuishou

Daisykd said:


> I'd like some opinions on the backgrounds you can get for aquariums? Do they work in blocking reflections? I've noticed lately Arthur seems to be swimming back and forth fast really close to the side of the tank. Does this stress him out? Should I cover everything but the front with it if I buy some?



I bought a tape-on aquarium scene background from PetSmart; however, my betta would see his reflection in it and flare non-stop.

I wound up purchasing a 3D Foam background from Designs by Nature (online website). They have one background specifically made for a 10-Gallon tank. I love it and the fish love it. No more flaring.

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## Atena

in my little tank I only have a printed background I made myself, it is taped to the outside of the tank and looks very nice.

The only thing that helps with reflection is making sure the light is brighter in the tank than it is outside in the room.

Also, when I put my background in when Guppy was in the tank he hated it, flared and complained for half hour before I gave up and removed it.

I later installed it on the tank when he was in a hospital tank, and he did not even notice when he was placed in the new tank.










This is printed on paper, laminated and stuck with tape to the outside of the tank, I think it looks pretty good. 

Atena


----------



## squidward89

so i'm a bit of an addict now i guess... i bought another beta fish twin tail halfmoon. i'll post him and his new aquarium soon!


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> so i'm a bit of an addict now i guess... i bought another beta fish twin tail halfmoon. i'll post him and his new aquarium soon!


did you get heaters for both of them?


----------



## Atena

can't wait to see him


----------



## squidward89

not yet.. i will tomorrow though i promise.. i saw some in pets mart for like 15-22.. and they had one in walmart for 15. i also saw sticky thermometers for the tank are those good? what are good brand names for them? and both my tanks are 3 gallons are there any specifications with the heaters? aqua tech tetra and top fin are the ones i was looking at..


----------



## teeneythebetta

Make sure whatever heater you get is ADJUSTABLE. maybe I'm wrong but I've never seen an adjustable one in store for that cheap.


----------



## squidward89

the one in petsmart was 22 i think and said for a 2-5 gallon tank i think...the ones in walmart i didn't look at tank size on it. if thats what it even goes by.. lol i know nothing about this.. i am VERY new to fish.


----------



## squidward89

*here is my new boy!! SPONGEBOB*

Spongebob


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> the one in petsmart was 22 i think and said for a 2-5 gallon tank i think...the ones in walmart i didn't look at tank size on it. if thats what it even goes by.. lol i know nothing about this.. i am VERY new to fish.


Tank size is a diff. Subject. Adjustable has nothing to do w/ tank size. Adjustable heaters allow you to set it to whatever temp you want. Some heaters (cheaper ones) only allow one temperature which is not what you want. Just read the box; if it says adjustable then it's good. If not- you don't want it.


----------



## squidward89

if they need to live between a ten degree temp can't i just leave it at the same temp all the time? when it doesn't adjust


----------



## squidward89

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752191 this one looks huge for my tank!!

some i see said 8 is good for a 5 gallon tank and otehrs i see is 7.5 watt only good up to 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> not yet.. i will tomorrow though i promise.. i saw some in pets mart for like 15-22.. and they had one in walmart for 15. i also saw sticky thermometers for the tank are those good? what are good brand names for them? and both my tanks are 3 gallons are there any specifications with the heaters? aqua tech tetra and top fin are the ones i was looking at..


I got my hydor theo at petsupermarket
This thermometer is best
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752255
This is also pretty accurate as well
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3788229

I'm a little disappointed that you went to PetsMart, bought another betta and another aquarium but you didn't buy a heater for your current betta.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752191 this one looks huge for my tank!!
> 
> some i see said 8 is good for a 5 gallon tank and otehrs i see is 7.5 watt only good up to 1.5 gallon tank.


what is pictured is the popular 100W version.
Top Fin has been known to go out, bust open and get stuck on/fry your fish.


----------



## squidward89

FishyFishy89 said:


> what is pictured is the popular 100W version.
> Top Fin has been known to go out, bust open and get stuck on/fry your fish.


 nice... see this is why i have to ask this stuff because i'd buy something and that would happen...

there's only so much cash and he was the last betta double fin he had blue water and lots of poop i think i did a good deed.. tomorrow is going to be like lower 80's so after work when i get to the bank i will get heaters.. at least i'm giving them a good home... instead of being trapped in some small cup left to dye.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> nice... see this is why i have to ask this stuff because i'd buy something and that would happen...
> 
> there's only so much cash and he was the last betta double fin he had blue water and lots of poop i think i did a good deed.. tomorrow is going to be like lower 80's so after work when i get to the bank i will get heaters.. at least i'm giving them a good home... instead of being trapped in some small cup left to dye.


I'ma do some math
The fish tank you bought appears to be similar to this tank: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11907004
So I'm going to aprox price your tank at $20. And your new betta, anywhere from $5-$10. So in total that is about $25-$30(not including taxes)
Right there, you could of afford to buy a heater for your current betta to make HIS living conditions even better right now(if I remember right he is having tail fin problems as well) and waited on the new one.
Just really upsets me.


----------



## squidward89

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'ma do some math
> The fish tank you bought appears to be similar to this tank: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11907004
> So I'm going to aprox price your tank at $20. And your new betta, anywhere from $5-$10. So in total that is about $25-$30(not including taxes)
> Right there, you could of afford to buy a heater for your current betta to make HIS living conditions even better right now(if I remember right he is having tail fin problems as well) and waited on the new one.
> Just really upsets me.


wow.. way to make me feel horrible after i'm so excited about my new fish..
i see pictures on here where the water is so cloudy..and i'm in the wrong? go harass someone else.. i think i'm doing okay.. they will be fine for one more night.. i only work until like 3. it will be done tomorrow.. you think i want to hurt them in any way? i just spent like $150 in two days on fish.. they will get what they need. they need the heater and it will get done.
you should be helping me with a heater that will not shock my fish..instead of looking up what money i spent today.


----------



## mursey

Hey Squidward, don't get upset. I have 4 bettas and no heaters yet, I live in Arizona and my room is hot and so far the water temps never go under around 76, most times they are way above that. I just visited my family in New Jersey where you live - my brother in law has had a betta for 2 years with NO heater, NO filter, and he looks pretty good, although a bit bored. (I sent betta toys for him but it's not easy to convince people to take really good care of a betta when they both work, take care of a 1 and 3 year old, and the Petco people told them it's total b.s. that bettas need anything . .. 

Anyway- all I am saying is that I DO spoil my bettas, but one day without a heater in the hot New Jersey summer will be FINE. If you didn't adopt him he would be sitting in a dirty cup at Petco with no heater or filter tonight. Get him a heater soon, sure, give him room, read up on how to make a betta happy. . .. but don't let people make you crazy because for one day you don't have a heater.

It's SUMMER. I was in NJ the other day and it was 100 degrees. Calm down, people. 

I'm not getting heaters until the fall. My fish look beautiful, happy, active, brighter than when I got them, I learned a ton by reading, they each have their own tanks, caves, fake plants, real plants, thermometers, filters, bio-active filter material, peat granules for lower ph, Mopani wood for lowering the ph, filter baffles, leaf hammocks, aquarium salt, tank covers and lights, and 4 different kinds of food.

But I didn't get all that stuff in one day. It probably took me 2 months to get everything together and learn about what I needed. 

Pet stores tell people bettas need barely anything, so it's not unusual for someone not to know what to get until they start googling and asking questions after they came home from the store with less than what they really needed for the poor fish.


----------



## squidward89

thank you..


----------



## mursey

You are quite welcome. 

We should try to take care of these bettas but let's not get crazy on someone - What I mean is that my nearest pet store is about a 2 minute drive from me. I have seen the same bettas in horrible little cups for over 6 weeks there. No one is heating them, and the air conditioning in those stores is pretty strong. I'm not saying we shouldn't care about their water temp, I am only saying that I have seen this before on this site- people lose it on someone who is new and has a betta for one or two nights without a heater. .. Come on. If someone is on this site they mean well and are trying to get information. 

Also .. I didn't see anyone tell some of the people here who posted a pic of their TINY novelty betta bowls that that was wrong. I think putting a betta in a bowl that looks to be only one quart is much worse than a night or two in summer with no heater.


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> It's SUMMER. I was in NJ the other day and it was 100 degrees. Calm down, people.


Please...be a little more respectful. I and many other users on this forum are only looking out for the welfare of the fish.
I live in FLORIDA. Have lived in FLORIDA and TEXAS my whole life. I only go up north to MAINE during FALL and WINTER to my hunting property for a maximum 1 month.
So I don't LIVE in NJ. I don't know the weather there. HOWEVER, I do know that weather ALWAYS changes. And one shouldn't just rely on hot weather to make sure their fish tanks are at the proper temperature. Alls it takes is a cloudy or rainy day to lower the water temperature. And yes, there are some bettas out there that will suddenly grow ill in water that isn't at the correct temperature.

ALSO, squidward89, unless you don't have an AC or keep your fish tanks outside, you should be buying a heater for BOTH fish. Your fish rely on YOU for everything. You can make yourself feel comfortable anytime.
I wasn't harassing you. I look out for the welfare of animals and when I see one animal's living conditions isn't par but yet the owner buys another animal and doesn't even bother to purchase the ONE thing their animal needs for their condition to be par. I have approached each member I've seen that has poor living conditions for their bettas.
What you see as cloudy water could be a very good explanation. Not just poor quality levels. Most of these users will recommend you getting a good quality heater because you shouldn't be relying on weather to regulate their water temps for you. LASTLY, I did tell you one of the best heaters to get AND where I purchased mine. AND I gave you links to TWO of the best thermometers to use.


----------



## squidward89

i told you i will get the heaters. and here's some more personal info about me.. i'm 23 i just moved out on my own in nj no less.. making close to minimum wage and affording everything. .. living in a one bedroom apt with one ac unit in one of the rooms! i saw some of ur pics of ur cats and dogs with collars too mc nutty.. thats not good for them! what if they jump a fence and hang themselves? i grew up with cats some were in and out door we never put collars on them!! CHANGE IT!... no one likes to be harassed. it's one thing to make a statement and suggest.. not tell people i'm disppionted you didn't buy 2 $30-50 heaters. it's none of your business what i do. when i do it. or what i spend... here's the jersey coming out i guess..


----------



## squidward89

FishyFishy89 said:


> Please...be a little more respectful.


it's funny you say that towards mursey.. because you to me, are the rudest person on this site. everyone else was kind and friendly.. not pushy..


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> i told you i will get the heaters. and here's some more personal info about me.. i'm 23 i just moved out on my own in nj no less.. making close to minimum wage and affording everything. .. living in a one bedroom apt with one ac unit in one of the rooms! i saw some of ur pics of ur cats and dogs with collars too mc nutty.. thats not good for them! what if they jump a fence and hang themselves? i grew up with cats some were in and out door we never put collars on them!! CHANGE IT!... no one likes to be harassed. it's one thing to make a statement and suggest.. not tell people i'm disppionted you didn't buy 2 $30-50 heaters. it's none of your business what i do. when i do it. or what i spend... here's the jersey coming out i guess..



I don't get pushy unless someone pushes me.
And really? You're really mature to start making fun of someone on here. Obiviously you've got some personal issues to do that.
By the way, ALL my animals have panic release collars. Thanks for the thought, I already thought of it before you did.


----------



## squidward89

i pushed you by not getting a heater??.. what if that panic release doesn't work just like that heater is faulty and can fry the fish....

oh sorry it's mcnutt.:roll:.. i'm going to bed..


----------



## mursey

I'm not trying to be disrespectful. I am just using common sense and looking at the big picture. 

This person has a good intention and wants to learn how to be a good pet owner, and now feels crappy about his/her good intentions because people are being melodramatic or alarmist. And there are tons of fish sitting in much worse conditions than what he/she has for his/her fish. He/she said they are getting a heater, why are we getting hysterical about a few days when they sit for weeks in a Petsmart or Petco in a poop-laden cup with no heat and air conditioning?

And FYI I have thermometers on all my tanks, so I DO know what the temperatures are, and what the fluctuations in temperature can be. I look at them every day.

To me, when I hear someone take a betta home and try their best to take decent care of them, I am happy, because I see most bettas rot away at big box stores until they die. My friend has a betta in a small bowl. I don't say to them "OMG they NEED this, that, etc! You jerk, you better go to the store and buy ___ right now!" Why? .. . Because I know I get more bees with honey than vinegar. I say "Hey you know what? There is a small tank on sale at _____ that would let you see the betta better . . and fit more tank ornaments for it to play with. It will be more lively maybe and more fun to watch!" Or something like that. 

I don't know. . my Petco has the last sad saps still sitting in cups from probably late May. And we are yelling at this person for not having a heater tonight when it's summer time.


----------



## mursey

squidward89 said:


> it's funny you say that towards mursey.. because you to me, are the rudest person on this site. everyone else was kind and friendly.. not pushy..



Ha ha. . someone does not like the F word. Honestly I don't understand being offended by words- they are only sounds, when you think about it. A group of sounds society has decided are offensive. :/


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> i pushed you by not getting a heater??.. what if that panic release doesn't work just like that heater is faulty and can fry the fish....
> 
> oh sorry it's mcnutt.:roll:.. i'm going to bed..


No...you push when you showed your immaturity by making fun of me. The panic releases always work. They are checked DAILY and tossed/replaced with a working panic release collar should they be faulty in anyway.
But whatever, I'm not going to feed you.


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> Ha ha. . someone does not like the F word. Honestly I don't understand being offended by words- they are only sounds, when you think about it. A group of sounds society has decided are offensive. :/


No this is a public forum. And profanity is actually against the rules here.


----------



## ao

oO was expecting to see shiny new tanks pics when I came in. Oh well, Let's all keep the peace before a mod comes along shall we? =)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Alright sorry for hijacking the thread... Sometimes helping people is the wrong thing to do no matter how good your intentions are. :/


----------



## ao

I don't agree with that  a person who is helpful and can take criticism actually makes a very respectable character.


----------



## Atena

I too came here looking for new pictures of betta homes and found this. :\

Helping people is good... always. The way you do it though has to be with love, respect, compassion and understanding. Share what you know and let them make their own conclusion.

Inspiring good betta keeping instead of forcing it.

There is more than one right way to take good care of your fish.

We were all ones there, at the beginning without a clue. Some of us are still there and we are learning. Luckily our fishes are patient and hardy, and will be forgiving of our faults. It takes a long time to work your way to ideal conditions, and some never get there... but then again, I don't live in ideal conditions and somehow I mange to thrive too, so will the fishies. Anything is better than those tiny cups. And one can improve from there, but not all at ones.

How about we bury the hatchet at this point and get back on topic.

Who has any betta homes to show us?


----------



## lelei

@Sqwidward~Yu have the Hawkeye cylindrial tak..with the color chaging LED lights??..isnt it great to se how much mord swim rokm thay have.afer yu upgrade to a better tank.


----------



## lilyth88

*Profanity is against the rules. Period. If you can't think of more eloquent ways to express your anger... then you probably shouldn't be saying anything at all. We have people of all ages on here, including young people. Profanity has no place here.*

Looking back, I think I was the one who brought up the heater initially, but I had no idea it would turn into this. Heaters are a good idea. I would say they are required no matter where you live. If you live somewhere hot, great, yours will probably almost never kick in. It's just there for *if *the temperature falls. And unless you live somewhere that *never *gets below 78, the temperature will fluctuate. I go to Puerto Rico once a year for vacation, and the temperature fluctuates and dips there... IN THE CARIBBEAN.

Also, it is summer. Your betta will be fine for a few days until you can get a heater. If it was winter, I would be like... OMG GO GET ONE NOW!!!But it isn't. I live in Wisconsin, and it's been over 100 with 100% humidity lately. I've been aiming fans at my fish tanks to get the temp DOWN. But trust me, when winter comes, I sure am glad for that heater. Wisconsin winters = :shock:

You seem to want to do right by your fish. Get good heaters and thermometers when you can afford it. Then post lots of pics of their progress!


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilyth88 said:


> *Profanity is against the rules. Period. If you can't think of more eloquent ways to express your anger... then you probably shouldn't be saying anything at all. We have people of all ages on here, including young people. Profanity has no place here.*
> 
> Looking back, I think I was the one who brought up the heater initially, but I had no idea it would turn into this. Heaters are a good idea. I would say they are required no matter where you live. If you live somewhere hot, great, yours will probably almost never kick in. It's just there for *if *the temperature falls. And unless you live somewhere that *never *gets below 78, the temperature will fluctuate. I go to Puerto Rico once a year for vacation, and the temperature fluctuates and dips there... IN THE CARIBBEAN.
> 
> Also, it is summer. Your betta will be fine for a few days until you can get a heater. If it was winter, I would be like... OMG GO GET ONE NOW!!!But it isn't. I live in Wisconsin, and it's been over 100 with 100% humidity lately. I've been aiming fans at my fish tanks to get the temp DOWN. But trust me, when winter comes, I sure am glad for that heater. Wisconsin winters = :shock:
> 
> You seem to want to do right by your fish. Get good heaters and thermometers when you can afford it. Then post lots of pics of their progress!


++++++1
Will we ever get a "like" button?


aokashi said:


> I don't agree with that  a person who is helpful and can take criticism actually makes a very respectable character.


I fully agree with ya on this.

So without further ado....shall we get this thread back on topic/peaceful?


----------



## Atena

Have you guys seen this one?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Atena said:


> Have you guys seen this one?


Thats a fish tank?! O.O
Come design mine!


----------



## squidward89

lelei said:


> @Sqwidward~Yu have the Hawkeye cylindrial tak..with the color chaging LED lights??..isnt it great to se how much mord swim rokm thay have.afer yu upgrade to a better tank.


i love it.. i had squidward in the first picture of the bowl for a day..he was moving a lot but only around in circles i felt bad. the next day i changed it again to this tank. yeah i love the lights.. even though i usually just keep it on the white lights. i think it looks the prettiest. he seems like a very happy fish..


----------



## bananafish

After Wraith passed away (by jumping out of his closed tank somehow - I'm still baffled), I decided my tank had bad juju and I've just redecorated it, throwing out all of the old stuff and starting over. No new fish yet, but I think the tank looks pretty smangin'.


----------



## lelei

I havd my new rescue fishy in our Sammysd prev 3 gal..the (Hawkeye)..and he loves it..If yu go to the last light option..the white light mixes with the other colors and their not so dark..more like pastel..aqua..and pink..and lt.purple..very pretty


----------



## Laki

mursey said:


> Ha ha. . someone does not like the F word. Honestly I don't understand being offended by words- they are only sounds, when you think about it. A group of sounds society has decided are offensive. :/


 Actually, profanity is against forum rules. There are a lot of people frequenting the forums, children to adults. It's not respectful to everybody. It's not that people are necessarily offended, do you curse around your grandparents? Or in a job interview?? No. 
:roll:
That tank... I want!! I'd have it ruined in a day though, I'm sure.


----------



## squidward89

Laki said:


> Actually, profanity is against forum rules. There are a lot of people frequenting the forums, children to adults. It's not respectful to everybody. It's not that people are necessarily offended, do you curse around your grandparents? Or in a job interview?? No.
> :roll:
> That tank... I want!! I'd have it ruined in a day though, I'm sure.


i thought we were over this?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very nice bananafish!
Is that real driftwood? And....is that wistera that I see?


----------



## Laki

Actually real driftwood is easy to come by. At least here it is, the guy I bought my assassins off goes out around transmission lines (I don't know what that is) and he finds these on the side of the road. Really nice pieces of wood which would go for 50$ in a store. 
I paid like 11.99 for my small piece at petsmart -_-" I wish I had known.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Laki said:


> Actually real driftwood is easy to come by. At least here it is, the guy I bought my assassins off goes out around transmission lines (I don't know what that is) and he finds these on the side of the road. Really nice pieces of wood which would go for 50$ in a store.
> I paid like 11.99 for my small piece at petsmart -_-" I wish I had known.


I'd be a little worried about putting something that was found off the side of the road into my tanks.
My petsmart doesn't sell driftwood...and my petco sells the fancy designed/over priced ones


----------



## bananafish

FishyFishy89 said:


> Very nice bananafish!
> Is that real driftwood? And....is that wistera that I see?


Yup, it's a piece of driftwood I bought from PetSmart and boiled and soaked the daylights out of it. I actually got it from the terrarium section, but it was a little too long, so I cut it down with a hacksaw and then sanded the cut edges. Then boiled it again for another few hours, then soaked it overnight until the water was basically almost clear.

And yes, a little piece of wisteria (which I've never had any luck with... I'm trying it again though!) and two java ferns. My fear was that somehow my old silk plants were poisoning the water or something. I don't know. I'm paranoid. I think the newly set up tank looks really relaxing and zen. I like it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

bananafish said:


> Yup, it's a piece of driftwood I bought from PetSmart and boiled and soaked the daylights out of it. I actually got it from the terrarium section, but it was a little too long, so I cut it down with a hacksaw and then sanded the cut edges. Then boiled it again for another few hours, then soaked it overnight until the water was basically almost clear.
> 
> And yes, a little piece of wisteria (which I've never had any luck with... I'm trying it again though!) and two java ferns. My fear was that somehow my old silk plants were poisoning the water or something. I don't know. I'm paranoid. I think the newly set up tank looks really relaxing and zen. I like it.


I love it!
Is that sand or fine gravel?
I'm toying we the idea of getting a wisteria. I'm not sure if I'll have enough lighting for 2 plants. Tho they are both low light plants, so maybe they will do nicely.


----------



## Laki

Well it's up to the driftwood hunter to take good specimens and boil them. THese were pulled up in the process of construction I assume (whatever transmission lines are) and tossed. Little chemicals I'm sure, nothing that won't come off with a good scraping and boil. All driftwood comes from outside!!


----------



## bananafish

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love it!
> Is that sand or fine gravel?


It's aquarium sand.


----------



## mursey

I use driftwood or Mopani Wood from the reptile or fish sections at Petmsart too, and also someI got from my really beautiful natural planted local aquarium store. The tags on the reptile wood said they were fish safe too. I just look for the smallest pieces every time I go. I bought a small saw that was on sale at Home Depot because I want to cut one of the larger pieces but I am not sure that will work.

I like the driftwood for helping naturally lower the ph. Our water is like an 8 or over when it's right out of the tap. Driftwood and Fluval Peat Granules help me get that a little under control.

I don't boil the wood, I soak it in a bowl for a few days most of the time but occasionally I let it make my aquariums look a bit brackish, I figure it's better to have the water look a little brownish than have the ph so high. 

I was given 2 pieces of driftwood- Tried to soak them and so far they won't sink. Not sure if I want them floating or not.


----------



## FishyFishy89

So, is the driftwood on the shelves REAL wood?
Or do you get the ones in the tanks?


----------



## mursey

lilyth88 said:


> *Profanity is against the rules. Period. If you can't think of more eloquent ways to express your anger... then you probably shouldn't be saying anything at all. We have people of all ages on here, including young people. Profanity has no place here.*
> 
> I just now noticed I got my BACKSIDE reamed for cursing the other day on a thread. (I really wanted to say I got my "@__ reamed" but I guess that would not have gone over well. :/
> 
> Just wanted to say that you can seriously _calm down_, people. I WILL NOT use profanity again here because that is part of the rules and I will respect that, but I _will_ tell you that I find a lot of things here much more offensive than a sound or word that society has found to be a "POTTY WORD". I find the way people treat each other is much more important than me using a curse word, but hey .. that's just me. (And we are not talking about me using a curse word AT someone, as in "You are a @#%$*^, or "go %^$#@% yourself" .
> 
> Yes, I know there are younger people on this site, I'm pretty sure they have heard and seen much worse on Facebook than me dropping the F bomb on a fish-keeping website, especially if they have access to the internet.
> 
> As for expressing myself _"eloquently"_, that is a put down that is so overused to shame someone for having used a curse word, which by the way is becoming more and more acceptable as part of expression. Me having said "the F word" once does not mean I have no ability to express myself eloquently or that I'm a moron. Bill Maher and Louis C.K. use the F word all day long and yet manage to say some of the most intelligent things I have ever heard, for example. Now, my niece's day care teachers never say potty words but they can't spell simple words you put on a 3 year old's report card .. now that is SO OFFENSIVE to me!
> 
> (Please read the previous paragraph in a joking manner with a bit of sarcastic inflection to get my point correctly.  )
> 
> *By the way, bad grammar about bettas offends me.* (Yes I can use bold font too!) I have to stare at people use the wrong way to spell "bettas" about every other post. Isn't this your specialty? Learn how to spell it! _"Cheese and Rice!"_ (See what I did there .. didn't use the curse word I wanted to!)
> 
> I will show you what I mean with this nice little lesson, so we can all aspire to _"express ourselves more eloquently"_ here.
> 
> Using an apostrophe:
> *betta's *- denotes ownership, you would use this in a sentence talking about own. For instance: "My betta's tank looks amazing!"
> 
> No apostrophe:
> _*bettas*_ - denotes plural noun of betta, in other words, more than one betta For instance: "Look at all those bettas at Walmart dying in their cups. "
> 
> Now if you want to get complicated . . . if you have both circumstances, you would put the apostrophe after the "s". Here is a lovely and exciting example:
> 
> _*bettas' *_- denotes ownership and plural noun form
> 
> "Look at all those bettas' cups filled with poo-water at Walmart!"


----------



## Sena Hansler

Fiona and Richie (DT) are divided in this. I will be changing everyone around, so it's male divided with male, and female divided with female.


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> Just wanted to say that you can seriously _calm down_, people.


Wow.
Just. Wow.


----------



## Sena Hansler

> *By the way, bad grammar about bettas offends me.*


 Can I point out, that there are people who may not be as great with literature, and happen to be partially illiterate? That is very, very offensive. I may not be illiterate, or have troubles reading and writing, but I know people who are, and frankly I stopped being a grammar nazi because I came to the realization not ALL people are awesome grammar fanatics.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> Can I point out, that there are people who may not be as great with literature, and happen to be partially illiterate? That is very, very offensive. I may not be illiterate, or have troubles reading and writing, but I know people who are, and frankly I stopped being a grammar nazi because I came to the realization not ALL people are awesome grammar fanatics.


++++++++++1
Even tho grammar and spelling IS your 1st impression of someone online, you shouldn't take it to heart.


----------



## Chrexis

The internets are very serius buznezz and we shud alwehs t8k care about geeting our spellings tests write and not make people hurt aboot our inability to speel proprely. Because that would be a shame huh? I apologize to you that you find bad grammar offensive, which is a very inappropriate word to use in regards to poor grammar. I can understand that it aggravates you, as it does me but you cannot help nor predict if someone has a learning disability, or just they lack the ability or care to spell properly. That first sentence was harder to type than the rest of this post because I have to purposely make the mistakes. So next time you feel the need to go on a tirade in a *PICTURE THREAD* I would suggest you unplug your modem and never visit the internet again, or perhaps look for a website dedicated to proper grammar and fish keeping!


----------



## Atena

ha ha... you know, if you don't take all this seriously it is really quite funny.

...Also, this is a forum for people all over the world, not all of them speak English as their native language, we should do as well for them.

But I think you guys must be looking for the grammar thread, this one is supposed to be about betta homes.


----------



## Sena Hansler

For example, it took me a long time to get the pluralizing down... Because I happen to be a bit slower. And I still get breath and breathe mixed up :lol: I know a few on here from different places around the world, and different "levels" of literacy.

ANYWHO, the sorority tank: until I tear it down since all the females are mean poops.


----------



## LugiaChan

mursey said:


> Because I know I get more bees with honey than vinegar. I say "Hey you know what? There is a small tank on sale at _____ that would let you see the betta better . . and fit more tank ornaments for it to play with.


+like.


----------



## lilyth88

mursey said:


> lilyth88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Profanity is against the rules. Period. If you can't think of more eloquent ways to express your anger... then you probably shouldn't be saying anything at all. We have people of all ages on here, including young people. Profanity has no place here.*
> 
> I just now noticed I got my BACKSIDE reamed for cursing the other day on a thread. (I really wanted to say I got my "@__ reamed" but I guess that would not have gone over well. :/
> 
> Just wanted to say that you can seriously _calm down_, people. I WILL NOT use profanity again here because that is part of the rules and I will respect that, but I _will_ tell you that I find a lot of things here much more offensive than a sound or word that society has found to be a "POTTY WORD". I find the way people treat each other is much more important than me using a curse word, but hey .. that's just me. (And we are not talking about me using a curse word AT someone, as in "You are a @#%$*^, or "go %^$#@% yourself" .
> 
> Yes, I know there are younger people on this site, I'm pretty sure they have heard and seen much worse on Facebook than me dropping the F bomb on a fish-keeping website, especially if they have access to the internet.
> 
> As for expressing myself _"eloquently"_, that is a put down that is so overused to shame someone for having used a curse word, which by the way is becoming more and more acceptable as part of expression. Me having said "the F word" once does not mean I have no ability to express myself eloquently or that I'm a moron. Bill Maher and Louis C.K. use the F word all day long and yet manage to say some of the most intelligent things I have ever heard, for example. Now, my niece's day care teachers never say potty words but they can't spell simple words you put on a 3 year old's report card .. now that is SO OFFENSIVE to me!
> 
> (Please read the previous paragraph in a joking manner with a bit of sarcastic inflection to get my point correctly.  )
> 
> *By the way, bad grammar about bettas offends me.* (Yes I can use bold font too!) I have to stare at people use the wrong way to spell "bettas" about every other post. Isn't this your specialty? Learn how to spell it! _"Cheese and Rice!"_ (See what I did there .. didn't use the curse word I wanted to!)
> 
> I will show you what I mean with this nice little lesson, so we can all aspire to _"express ourselves more eloquently"_ here.
> 
> Using an apostrophe:
> *betta's *- denotes ownership, you would use this in a sentence talking about own. For instance: "My betta's tank looks amazing!"
> 
> No apostrophe:
> _*bettas*_ - denotes plural noun of betta, in other words, more than one betta For instance: "Look at all those bettas at Walmart dying in their cups. "
> 
> Now if you want to get complicated . . . if you have both circumstances, you would put the apostrophe after the "s". Here is a lovely and exciting example:
> 
> _*bettas' *_- denotes ownership and plural noun form
> 
> "Look at all those bettas' cups filled with poo-water at Walmart!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You couldn't have just let the subject go? You have to jump back in and cause more drama. This is a thread for people to share their tanks. It is not a thread for your angry rants.
Click to expand...


----------



## teeneythebetta

Just putting it out there, I use this site with my iPod- via mobile. Which has spell check. For some strange reason it adds apostrophes in random places. Like if I type for example, "cats" it changes it to "cat's"


----------



## teeneythebetta

ANYWAYS... Here is my 10 gallon sorority. Sorry the picture is not close up. I don't have any updated close up pictures and the uploading process is very annoying so I'm posting an existing picture. 

http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/?action=view&current=NFP016.jpg


----------



## Sena Hansler

teeneythebetta said:


> Just putting it out there, I use this site with my iPod- via mobile. Which has spell check. For some strange reason it adds apostrophes in random places. Like if I type for example, "cats" it changes it to "cat's"


hahaha I dislike ipod for that. "beter" becomes "heterosexual". :roll: lots becomes plots, and so on hehe


----------



## teeneythebetta

LOL on my email my username is Alexusk97 and it tried spell checking it to "special" 

I was unsure wether I should take that in a good way or a bad way :hmm:


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDD You're special... In a good way =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> LOL on my email my username is Alexusk97 and it tried spell checking it to "special"
> 
> I was unsure wether I should take that in a good way or a bad way :hmm:


my iphone spell checks "snuggle" as "smuggle".
So when I text my husband saying "Emma Demma was snuggling me this morning" it comes out as "Emma Demma was smuggling me this morning"

BTW, great tank  
Is that a female betta?


----------



## laoshun

O i c why this thread has been slow.


----------



## squidward89

laoshun said:


> O i c why this thread has been slow.


slow? this thread is HOTT!!! :twisted: = )


----------



## squidward89

It's funny that somone was yelling at me to get heaters. my water is too warm.. i'm thinking ice cubes. = )


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> my iphone spell checks "snuggle" as "smuggle".
> So when I text my husband saying "Emma Demma was snuggling me this morning" it comes out as "Emma Demma was smuggling me this morning"
> 
> BTW, great tank
> Is that a female betta?


LOL. yepp, there are 4 females in there. The others are slightly smaller and darker so they don't "pop" out like teeney does xD


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> It's funny that somone was yelling at me to get heaters. my water is too warm.. i'm thinking ice cubes. = )


Ooh no! Ice cubes will rapidly change the water temperature and possibly put your betta in shock! They make aquarium fans ive heard... What temp is your tank getting to?


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> It's funny that somone was yelling at me to get heaters. my water is too warm.. i'm thinking ice cubes. = )


No one was yelling at you....



teeneythebetta said:


> Ooh no! Ice cubes will rapidly change the water temperature and possibly put your betta in shock! They make aquarium fans ive heard... What temp is your tank getting to?


I agree 100%
Squidward, you can also use a regular fan as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> LOL. yepp, there are 4 females in there. The others are slightly smaller and darker so they don't "pop" out like teeney does xD


Awh
how cute.
*goes back to play "i spy betta!"*


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> Awh
> how cute.
> *goes back to play "i spy betta!"*


Lol! If you wanna see pics of them up close, there are pics on page 8 of this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104761&page=8


----------



## squidward89

one's 80.. ones's like 85... i'm already using fans. one's in ac the other is not.


----------



## teeneythebetta

squidward89 said:


> one's 80.. ones's like 85...


80 is a perfect temp. 85 is a teeney bit high but nothing dangerous.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> one's 80.. ones's like 85... i'm already using fans. one's in ac the other is not.


The 85F one I'd put a fan on
the 80F isn't too bad. I'd just keep an eye on it.
I keep my bettas in 80-82F


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> The 85F one I'd put a fan on
> the 80F isn't too bad. I'd just keep an eye on it.
> I keep my bettas in 80-82F


+1 my heater has a thermostat, it keeps it at a constant 80. I have some weird little OCD quirks, I don't like the number 79 or 81 LOL IDK why.


----------



## squidward89

so what is high for them cause 85 is in the yellow on my thermometer..


----------



## Atena

I keep Guppy at 79-80F, on occasion it will go up to 82, but I do live in Miami, so it gets hot here. He doesn't mind at all. I think he likes it warm, maybe because the first time started feeling good with me was when he was in his hospital tank kept at 86F.


----------



## FishyFishy89

squidward89 said:


> so what is high for them cause 85 is in the yellow on my thermometer..


I would have 82F as the limit. 
If I remember right, 85F is commonly used when conditioning bettas for breeding and for hatching/raising fry.


----------



## squidward89

maybe i should just do a 50 water change. and try to lower the water temp.


----------



## Atena

I find a water change to always be the first and easiest solution for just about anything... but don't lower it too fast or you might shock your fish.

Also, if it will just work its way back up it might be a better idea to find a way to cool the water.

Try turning the lights off, replacing the cover with something light and airy if you have a glass or other heavy cover.

The fan should help though, but it will take a while, which is actually a good thing.


----------



## squidward89

Atena said:


> I find a water change to always be the first and easiest solution for just about anything... but don't lower it too fast or you might shock your fish.
> 
> Also, if it will just work its way back up it might be a better idea to find a way to cool the water.
> 
> Try turning the lights off, replacing the cover with something light and airy if you have a glass or other heavy cover.
> 
> The fan should help though, but it will take a while, which is actually a good thing.


he's still acting regular nothing out of the norm i think i'm going to move him into the ac to cool him down more.


----------



## laoshun

^ don't even stress about it, 85 is not a bad temperature for your betta to be at. 90+ is when you start to get worried.


----------



## lilyth88

I wouldn't move him. It'll just stress him out. Position fans if you can, but don't stress. 85 is fine.


----------



## SweetNightmare

I live in Texas and I know some betta people that will take the heaters completely out on really hot days/weeks/months. We've had nearly two weeks of straight 100+ temperatures. x.x My heaters never kick on anymore, it's so hot.

Anyways, no new pics yet, need to put new plants in the 2.5, all I've got are some clumps of java ferns, a banana plant, and several pieces of dying bacopa, and some strands of anacharis. But I can't work on it at all cause I sprained my ankle.  I can barely hobble over to feed my poor fishies.


----------



## Cattitude

FishyFishy89 said:


> No one was yelling at you....
> 
> Squidward, you can also use a regular fan as well.


Yup that's what I use on my tanks in my non-AC apartment when it gets hot. I discovered the trick by accident when I noticed how cold the water always was in one tank that was next to the fan I use for myself. 

You can get little desktop fans at dollar stores or Staples for like $10 or less. 

Also, check your power filters if you have them, some start getting hot once they're old or if the impeller needs to be cleaned or changed. I found an old power filter was heating up the water in one of my tanks. I cleaned it out but it's still getting warm, so I'm going to replace the tank. It's about 6 or 7 years old anyway and has a few design features I don't like (like impossible to use a standard hood with light).


----------



## Sena Hansler

What is really high is 90, and 95. And I have had that happen to my tanks. Try getting one of those cheapy dollar store ones you can flick on and off and tape it to the side of your tank


----------



## Cattitude

squidward89 said:


> maybe i should just do a 50 water change. and try to lower the water temp.


You could try that, but just make sure you don't make the new water too cold. You don't want to lower the temp by more than about 4-5 degrees F otherwise you could shock your fish. 

I have an ongoing problem with high temps in my tanks (overheated apt in winter, no ac in summer), so I will sometimes do the water change method, as well as using fans. All of my tanks have heaters but I've had to turn them way down to like 75 F because the water is usually too warm.

I do have a window AC in my bedroom, so if this summer turns out to be too hot and I can't control the temps then I'll be moving them and possibly my tarantulas to my bedroom.


----------



## Catie79

My new divided tank that I'm cycling.










The purple floating thing is a shrimp in a nylon to get things rolling. I couldn't find ammonia without other stuff mixed in.


----------



## Sena Hansler

that works =D hahaha I have the same "tree stump" xD


----------



## happypappy

I love your set up. What did you use for the divider? I have tried the divided minibow, but the bettas see each other and are too active and tearing their fins.

I like the natural look the best!!


----------



## staffylover

A couple of pics of mine, the pics are not great but the best I could get at the mo

Blades home




Will be putting a new boy in here tomorrow


----------



## staffylover

Pics of the second tank aren't great, it is kept in a firly bright room


----------



## teeneythebetta

Staffylover - beautiful tank!


----------



## Catie79

happypappy said:


> I love your set up. What did you use for the divider? I have tried the divided minibow, but the bettas see each other and are too active and tearing their fins.
> 
> I like the natural look the best!!


I have plastic needlepoint mesh with report binders stuck to the sides of the aquarium. We'll see if it's too see through. If it is, I'll rearrange the plants to distract them from each other.


----------



## Cattitude

teeneythebetta said:


> Staffylover - beautiful tank!


+1

How big (gals/litres) is it?


----------



## staffylover

teeneythebetta said:


> Staffylover - beautiful tank!


Thank you x


----------



## Silverfang

Catie, those look like live plants, are they? With live plants you won't get much effect with the shrimp. Live plants alter cycling. Don't be surprised if you get readings you didn't expect


----------



## staffylover

Cattitude said:


> +1
> 
> How big (gals/litres) is it?


19 litres. I am trying to work on hubby to replace it with the slightly bigger one which is 25l but there are not many about as I am looking for second hand as they are about £80 new and that is without a heater, although my heather is 50w so will be OK in the bigger tank


----------



## Catie79

Silverfang said:


> Catie, those look like live plants, are they? With live plants you won't get much effect with the shrimp. Live plants alter cycling. Don't be surprised if you get readings you didn't expect


Yes, they're live plants. Have I totally botched this? It's amazing how much reading I can do and still manage to confuse myself.


----------



## Catfish Billy

staffylover said:


> A couple of pics of mine, the pics are not great but the best I could get at the mo
> 
> Blades home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be putting a new boy in here tomorrow


AMAZING! Yay, go natural tanks!


----------



## squidward89

so here's my update.. i moved squidward's the tank to the ac room and now the temp is regulated and in the green on my thermometer the last few days.. i even put a towel over the tank at night to not get too cold.


----------



## Silverfang

Catie79 said:


> Yes, they're live plants. Have I totally botched this? It's amazing how much reading I can do and still manage to confuse myself.


You haven't botched it, it's just that live plants suck up the ammonia so you might not see any ammonia readings. With plants you undergo a "silent" cycle.


----------



## acadialover

Gorgeous tank !! Is it ok to have neons in there in such a small tank / Looks awesome.


----------



## staffylover

The pet shop advised would be OK, however since taking the pics they have been moved into a 40l tank as they were attacking my boy


----------



## acadialover

ahhhh, cute dogs.


----------



## kngiraffe

*Flame's new set up.*

nothing really special


----------



## 0zarrian

just updated my tank with some live plants and Killer is loving it, i got him some cherry shrimp as tank mates, he chases them sometimes but cant catch them, i didnt know they where so fast. 
I also added some filter foam to the pump outlet to act as a baffle and the water is pretty much still on the surface, still a little movement and im getting nice bubble nest now XD


----------



## staffylover

very nice


----------



## 0zarrian

loving your tanks... i think we have the same tank.... filter and pump in the back? i want a bigger tank.... moving house soon so ill have to wait.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ozarrian, I'm loving your tank. Looks kinda like you got yourself some Moneywort there.


Okay
Well, I moved Spike's tank furthest away from the window/in a dark corner. And I'm going to try my hardest to reduce lighting. Hardest meaning I actually set an alarm on my phone to turn it off xD
Another reason why I moved his tank is we need a working plug for the microwave. We accidentally bought a 2 prong extension cord.....we actually need a 3 prong extension.








And because I am a stickler for fish safety. I stuck the extension cord INSIDE a cup xD









OH YEAH!!!! Yall are gonna crack up when you see what I did to the gator's nose.


----------



## acadialover

Love it !


----------



## staffylover

Looks great


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD lol he has a plant in his nose :roll:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sena Hansler said:


> xD lol he has a plant in his nose :roll:


hehe
TYVM everyone

The pieces actually would not float, so looking at the gator skull I thought to myself "ya know what" *sticks plants in nose* "there!" LOL


----------



## Catfish Billy

He needs to wipe his nose! XD


----------



## lilyth88

You're going to make him sneeze, and then you're going to have a huge mess on your hands.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilyth88 said:


> You're going to make him sneeze, and then you're going to have a huge mess on your hands.


LOL
I just animated that event in my head xD


----------



## Neil D

You're not the only one who did that Fishy.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Honeycomb's 10 gallon


Sorry about the glare


----------



## Atena

love them... how does putting the cord in a cup help in safety?

Where is honeycomb?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Atena said:


> love them... how does putting the cord in a cup help in safety?
> 
> Where is honeycomb?


Honey is next to the thermometer, sorry the glare makes it hard to see


----------



## Atena

oh, I see him!


----------



## deso

Did some work on Modi's 2 gal Fluval Spec lately. Got him a cichlid stone cave, new gravel, two small carpets of Fissidens Fontanus (hopefully they'll grow in nicely) and an interesting piece of ADA driftwood. Now I'm trying to decide which species of moss to put on it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Atena said:


> oh, I see him!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

beautiful tank deso


----------



## Sena Hansler

I'll be switching all my bettas around, so I'll have to upload pics by tonight of the rearrangements


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sena Hansler said:


> I'll be switching all my bettas around, so I'll have to upload pics by tonight of the rearrangements


can't wait to see


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah.. because of some tetras my bettas were dropping like flies :-( So I don't have very many left.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sena Hansler said:


> Yeah.. because of some tetras my bettas were dropping like flies :-( So I don't have very many left.


aw i am sorry :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yeah, so I'm downsizing tanks (considering we're moving anyways) because I only need 3 tanks.


----------



## hodgepodgen

deso said:


> Did some work on Modi's 2 gal Fluval Spec lately. Got him a cichlid stone cave, new gravel, two small carpets of Fissidens Fontanus (hopefully they'll grow in nicely) and an interesting piece of ADA driftwood. Now I'm trying to decide which species of moss to put on it.


Very nice tank! Does your water get brown from the tannin in the driftwood? I have a real problem with that...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Atena said:


> love them... how does putting the cord in a cup help in safety?


Should the tanks leak it is safe from the water.
I'm working on a cover to fit ontop of the cup.


----------



## laoshun

hodgepodgen said:


> Very nice tank! Does your water get brown from the tannin in the driftwood? I have a real problem with that...


you can keep the water brown or if u really are irritated by it u could boil the wood and or soak it until all the brown is out.


----------



## Catfish Billy

hodgepodgen said:


> Very nice tank! Does your water get brown from the tannin in the driftwood? I have a real problem with that...


+10,000,000,000,000 :lol:


----------



## deso

Thanks for the compliments, hodgepodgen and rainbowbettafish 



hodgepodgen said:


> Very nice tank! Does your water get brown from the tannin in the driftwood? I have a real problem with that...


So yes, hodgepodgen, the water does turn pretty brown from the ADA driftwood, but it doesn't bother me. Actually, the betta seems to like it. Plus, the Atison's Betta Spa water conditioner that I've been using since before I got that driftwood turns the water a light tea colour anyhow, so I'm used to the look. Strangely enough, the other piece of driftwood with the Christmas moss on it never had the tannins problem.


----------



## kfryman

This is the devils page...


----------



## FishyFishy89

deso said:


> Thanks for the compliments, hodgepodgen and rainbowbettafish
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, hodgepodgen, the water does turn pretty brown from the ADA driftwood, but it doesn't bother me. Actually, the betta seems to like it. Plus, the Atison's Betta Spa water conditioner that I've been using since before I got that driftwood turns the water a light tea colour anyhow, so I'm used to the look. Strangely enough, the other piece of driftwood with the Christmas moss on it never had the tannins problem.


i wonder if there is an element in the driftwood that creates the tannins/possibly makes the fish feel good.


----------



## deso

FishyFishy89 said:


> i wonder if there is an element in the driftwood that creates the tannins/possibly makes the fish feel good.


Well, assuming that the tannins created by the driftwood are of the same sort produced by IAL, it definitely makes the fish feel good. It softens the water and makes them feel less "exposed". I also read that tannins have a slight antibacterial effect, but don't quote me on that. I'm going to make a rather daft comparison here: riding in a car through traffic with or without tinted windows.


----------



## FishyFishy89

deso said:


> Well, assuming that the tannins created by the driftwood are of the same sort produced by IAL, it definitely makes the fish feel good. It softens the water and makes them feel less "exposed". I also read that tannins have a slight antibacterial effect, but don't quote me on that. I'm going to make a rather daft comparison here: riding in a car through traffic with or without tinted windows.


Where did you get your driftwood? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. My waters are a lil hard(literally a little) and I've heard hard water can melt betta fins.


----------



## djembekah

my sorority community! it needs more plants, but it's 29 gallons, has a tetra 40i filter and an aqua-tech 5-15 HOB filter (hanging on the front x3). 6 female bettas, and a variety of friends


----------



## mursey

FishyFishy89 said:


> Where did you get your driftwood? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. My waters are a lil hard(literally a little) and I've heard hard water can melt betta fins.


I got some at a nice planted aquarium store but I also got some at Petsmart in the reptile section. I look for small pieces I can fit in tanks, and the tags on the Mopani wood says it's safe for aquariums even though it's in the reptile area.

It does make the water brownish. It helps to soak it first but then I decided that if what makes the water brown is what helps lower the ph/soften the water, I could deal with brownish water.

I also ordered Fluval peat granules to put in my filters to help with the water problem in our area (really really hard water! ). That also makes it a little brown at first, but not all that bad. It's not that noticeable depending on the decor, lighting, and maybe aquarium background. 

My bettas seem to LOVE hiding under and around the driftwood.


----------



## Sena Hansler

djembekah said:


> my sorority community! it needs more plants, but it's 29 gallons, has a tetra 40i filter and an aqua-tech 5-15 HOB filter (hanging on the front x3). 6 female bettas, and a variety of friends


Definitely more plants  However it's nice


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> I got some at a nice planted aquarium store but I also got some at Petsmart in the reptile section. I look for small pieces I can fit in tanks, and the tags on the Mopani wood says it's safe for aquariums even though it's in the reptile area.
> 
> It does make the water brownish. It helps to soak it first but then I decided that if what makes the water brown is what helps lower the ph/soften the water, I could deal with brownish water.
> 
> I also ordered Fluval peat granules to put in my filters to help with the water problem in our area (really really hard water! ). That also makes it a little brown at first, but not all that bad. It's not that noticeable depending on the decor, lighting, and maybe aquarium background.
> 
> My bettas seem to LOVE hiding under and around the driftwood.


TYVM
Is the driftwood at petsmart actually on the shelves and not in a tank? I guess I may have been looking in the wrong places xD
Do you need to change the water more often? Or should it be fine?


----------



## happypappy

ABSOLUTE GORGEOUS!!!!LOVE THE NATURAL LOOK. Driftwood can be hard to locate --Where to you get yours???


----------



## hodgepodgen

FishyFishy89 said:


> Where did you get your driftwood? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. My waters are a lil hard(literally a little) and I've heard hard water can melt betta fins.


I've seen them at Petco too, definitely on the shelves. Looks like this. http://www.petco.com/product/102556/Zoo-Med-Aquatic-Natural-Mopani-Wood.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

And I use hard water as well. Its sulfur water and from a well. I run all water I use for my bettas through a Britta and haven't had any problems.


----------



## deso

FishyFishy89 said:


> Where did you get your driftwood? I've been toying with the idea of getting one. My waters are a lil hard(literally a little) and I've heard hard water can melt betta fins.


I got the piece covered in Christmas moss from Tropica Aquarium Plants in Denmark, and the other driftwood piece from an Aquascaping shop near Paris that sells ADA (Aqua Design Amano) products.

But, as others have said, you can always try the mopani wood from the reptiles section at PetCo. It's going to have the same effect of tannins and softening the water, no matter which brand or where it's from. Try searching PetCo or PetSmart online if you don't see it in your store, I think I saw a link the other day to ZooMed mopani wood for terrariums.


----------



## Olympia

I always find the real driftwood hidden among loads of plastic decor at my Petsmart, so it may be hard to notice at first.


----------



## djembekah

i found it on the bottom shelf of an LPS. its malaysian drift wood.

thanks Sena


----------



## zombiegirl

Ghost's updated 2g 











Sherlock's updated 3.5g


----------



## Sena Hansler

very pretty!!


----------



## AquaKai

My 2.5g:









My 8g, there have been some changes since I took this picture:









My 12g, there have been some changes since I took this picture:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hahaha I have that brown bell thing!!!! =D


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Sena Hansler said:


> Hahaha I have that brown bell thing!!!! =D


Me too! Several people have them that I've seen. Anyone know where can you get them?


----------



## AquaKai

Sena Hansler said:


> Hahaha I have that brown bell thing!!!! =D


Cool! It seems a lot of people do



puppyrjjkm said:


> Me too! Several people have them that I've seen. Anyone know where can you get them?


I think that I got mine from Meijer, however I think that only certain areas have Meijer so if you don't then I don't know. I'd try a large chain store like PetSmart or PetCo!


----------



## Sena Hansler

puppyrjjkm said:


> Me too! Several people have them that I've seen. Anyone know where can you get them?


I have no idea. Mine was second hand :lol: 50 cents hehehe  I also have a submarine, a ship, two logs, a ceramic log... :lol:


----------



## a123andpoof

@Sena can I see your ceramic log?

Here is my 5g for the aquabid fish coming my way. And the 2.5 is home to my new CT Tapioca. This 2.5 has seen many bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Excuse the quality, I'm using my phone lol!!

First one is the log... It doesn't have any rough edges, which makes it awesome for my spawning tanks... However Meagan is using it, since on the other side of the divided tank Fiona is healing from trying to bury herself inside the bottom of a tipped over ornament :roll:

Second picture, my baby betta is in it :lol:


----------



## Atena

okay, one more update to Guppy's tank.

New lights arrived today and I installed them, they are nice and bright, plus they have blue night light that simulates moonlight. 

Inspired by some of the tanks posted here, I also added a "river" pf blue bubble glass.

here it is:

Day view:









Night view:









Atena


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Lovely tank and fish! What kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## a123andpoof

I got ceramic log and love it. Its so smooth no one can get hurt!

Pretty tank! What size is it? Your fishy looks huge in it lol


----------



## Atena

thanks... its a 2.5 gallon, when he swims up to the glass he does look huge on pictures but it he has plenty of room. He is a fairly large fish too.

I had custom LED lights made. It has regular white lights and plant lights to help the Java fern grow nicely. I love them!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my rescue betta, Ambrose, and his 10 gallon. I was not going to get another fish but he was about to die from bloat and I knew I could cure him easily so I brought him home. 
















He is such a odd little betta, very thoughtful. lol


----------



## LittleWatty

Can't remember what the last image of Sonas tank was that I uploaded here, but I've got an update as of the past few days. If I remember what the last pic uploaded was, I've rearranged most of the plants, and added a few. I think I'm happy with it now - I just have to let my plants fill it out


----------



## Atena

love your pictures Aluyahsa, i wish I could do a ten gallon, it leaves so much room to do stuff with it. I could really drive Guppy crazy then! LOL

Nice tank little!


----------



## Cattitude

Here's my new giant female in her home:


----------



## Atena

aww... she is so pretty. Is that tank big enough for her if she is a giant?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aluyasha said:


> Here is my rescue betta, Ambrose, and his 10 gallon. I was not going to get another fish but he was about to die from bloat and I knew I could cure him easily so I brought him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a odd little betta, very thoughtful. lol


Beautiful tank & beautiful betta!! My Teeney is in a 10 gal alone as well. I've considered dividing it but I'm not going to because she's used to so much space & she's very active. Also I'm paranoid about them spreading disease (lost three females due to that as a sorority but Teeney made it out alive) the only thing I hate about having a 10 gal is when someone sees a betta in that big of a tank they think your nuts  (that includes my mom, dad, siblings and a friend of mine that keeps her half dead betta in a cold bowl)


----------



## BettaJen

I love your tank!


----------



## thelaserluke

*Persues's Tank.*

I know there is not much in it yet, I just got everything today. Any ideas on what else I should put it??


----------



## mursey

FishyFishy89 said:


> TYVM
> Is the driftwood at petsmart actually on the shelves and not in a tank? I guess I may have been looking in the wrong places xD
> Do you need to change the water more often? Or should it be fine?


I saw it on a shelf just an aisle or two over from the fish section. It was lose on the shelf with a tag on each. Sometimes the pieces are too big, so I check often.

If I soak the pieces for a few days, it takes some color out but it still leaves some in, the tank water will still be a little brownish. It looks better in the tanks I have with a background and a light. BUT- you could boil it, like some people say. I just didn't want to because I figured it would be fine if it was a little brackish. I think that maybe the wood does contribute to a little bit more of a dirty "look" though, sometimes there seem to be tiny wood particles on the floor of my tanks. I don't have any substrate though, to hide it.

In my case, I feel that y water will either be VERY hard or a little brackish looking. Our water here is very high ph/hard and I either use driftwood or peat moss granules to soften it, and both make the water brown. I don't know how else to naturally lower ph and our tap water and spring water are both higher than 8.

BTW here is a pic of one of my tanks I changed around recently. 5.5 gallon for Alejandro, I have a blue and orange theme for my room where he is.


----------



## deso

mursey said:


> BTW here is a pic of one of my tanks I changed around recently. 5.5 gallon for Alejandro, I have a blue and orange theme for my room where he is.


I don't usually go for non-natural tanks, but something about your aquarium makes me smile. Reminds me of Finding Nemo 

By the way, if that's a real seashell floating up in the right-hand corner, you should remove it because it'll alter your pH, most likely making it higher than it already is.


----------



## happypappy

a nana anubis would give him a place to sleep --- easy to grow and it can just float!


----------



## Atena

thelaserluke, looks awesome... maybe a cave of some sorts for your fishie to hide in?

Love all the color Mursey!


----------



## LilMzGypsy

This is a close up of my 10 gallon tank with my betta Vegas! There are so many awesome tanks in this thread! :") I love all the different styles there are!


----------



## FishyFishy89

How cute. What is that vegas sign?


----------



## Cattitude

Atena said:


> aww... she is so pretty. Is that tank big enough for her if she is a giant?


I watched my giant for a day or so and decided she might be better off in a 5 gal. So today while I was cleaning tanks I swapped her with Hugo (small HMPK male) and he is now in the tank in my pic. 

She likes to swim in the current from the outflow of the filter, so I turned up the flow a bit and she loves it. I don't have a name for her yet. I will get more pics soon.


----------



## LilMzGypsy

FishyFishy it's a porcelain piggy bank. :")

There really isn't much Las Vegas aquarium decor out there, so I had to get creative. Hahaha!


----------



## clopez1

I posted this in my tank upgrade post but figured why not put it here too.


----------



## mursey

deso said:


> I don't usually go for non-natural tanks, but something about your aquarium makes me smile. Reminds me of Finding Nemo
> 
> By the way, if that's a real seashell floating up in the right-hand corner, you should remove it because it'll alter your pH, most likely making it higher than it already is.


I am transitioning some of my tanks to mostly driftwood and plants, but this tank doesn't have a strong light so I didn't know if plants would be ok in there.

Oh it's not a shell - it's a sort of hammock I made covered with aquarium sand. I did read about the shell/ph thing a while ago and made sure not to use any shells. But advice always appreciated, I didn't know that for a while.


----------



## lexylex0526

clopez1 said:


> I posted this in my tank upgrade post but figured why not put it here too.


I love your tank!! Its bikini bottom from spongebob right? So cool!


----------



## clopez1

Thanks it is..I just need the characters now to complete it. I was just going to make a planted tank but my Nephew got the Pineapple house a month ago and so I went with it.


----------



## MSG

*What the sorority tank is going to be modeled after*

30 gallon through various stages. 











Girls are going into a smaller tank. Most likely a 20G long.


----------



## LilMzGypsy

Here is Vegas' full tank! What a lucky guy!!


----------



## clopez1

It's good to see so many happy bettas, it's amazing what we all do to make them happy homes.


----------



## teeneythebetta

clopez1 said:


> It's good to see so many happy bettas, it's amazing what we all do to make them happy homes.


+1 Kudos


----------



## clopez1

:-D


----------



## Atena

Love the Vagas theme.


----------



## Cattitude

LilMzGypsy said:


> Here is Vegas' full tank! What a lucky guy!!


Too bad you can't put a blackjack table or a couple of slot machines in there!


----------



## ktlelia

This is Lychee Berry's tank. I took this picture a while ago when I first put it together. There's a heater in there somewhere and the filter is un-crazyfied now.


----------



## clopez1

Cute..I like how Goku is beside it to kick anyone's butt who tries to mess with the tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I dont know if I ever posted a picture of my tank (?) But i dont feel like looking through these pages to find out ;-) So im gonna post an updated pic of what my tank looks like currently...
Once i get the tank cycled I'm thinking of dividing it into two (its 10 gal) but I'm worried Teeney will get mad in a smaller space xD (is that weird)










And heres the Teeney :-D


----------



## vhplac

This used to be Shelodons Tank. 
A 6 sided, 3 gal glass tank with a tweeked Red Sea Nano Filter, a Hydor heater and the tiniest air stone I could find for bubbles 
A few life plants (only the java fern survived!)
Sheldon lived here for roughly 3 years with a peppered Cory named One Eyed Jack. (They had a little quarrel and Jack lost his eye )
The Cory is still around and I hope to get him a new 'friend' soon!


----------



## clopez1

Love the Buddha.


----------



## mursey

I really love all these tanks from the last few pages. Really cute! Makes me want to change mine around some more. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's new scenery. I *think* he maybe starting to tail nip :'(
It's slight, so hopefully he just snagged it on decor/it'll heal up....or he was just going through a small phase.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

My new 10 gallon


----------



## Nutt007

JennybugJennifer said:


> My new 10 gallon


I wouldn't recommend that divider. I used it and the metal part rusted and killed my fish Cirrus. :-(


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Nutt007 said:


> I wouldn't recommend that divider. I used it and the metal part rusted and killed my fish Cirrus. :-(


I'm sorry for your loss. From what I could tell this one has no metal


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

teeneythebetta said:


> I dont know if I ever posted a picture of my tank (?) But i dont feel like looking through these pages to find out ;-) So im gonna post an updated pic of what my tank looks like currently...
> Once i get the tank cycled I'm thinking of dividing it into two (its 10 gal) but I'm worried Teeney will get mad in a smaller space xD (is that weird)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres the Teeney :-D


Teeney is insanely GORGEOUS!!! Great find!!! 

About dividing your tank, i was thinking about doing the same thing to my 10 gallon, but i was also concerned, since Honeycomb has been in there for 1 1/2 years, i was worried he would become stressed.


----------



## Nutt007

JennybugJennifer said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. From what I could tell this one has no metal


Oh. Sorry, I mistook it for another. If your wondering, Cirrus is the one in my avatar. I should probably get the camera and post a picture now.


----------



## teeneythebetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Teeney is insanely GORGEOUS!!! Great find!!!
> 
> About dividing your tank, i was thinking about doing the same thing to my 10 gallon, but i was also concerned, since Honeycomb has been in there for 1 1/2 years, i was worried he would become stressed.


Thank you! :-D

Teeney hasbeen in the 10 for almost 3 months. Last night I put her in a 2.5 gal while I cycle the 10. She doesn't seem to be bothered surprisingly. 
Not sure how honeycomb may react though... If you make one of these, don't use any glue, maybe divide it 3/4 to 1/4 and give him time, and eventually get it split 50/50.. Just a thought ;-)
http://nataku.deviantart.com/art/DIY-Aquarium-Tank-Dividers-114876098


----------



## lelei

I previously posted to this thread, but I made some changes to Sammy's tank, and Sapphire's so..here the new pix..:-D
This is Sammy's with Sapphire's Flower Ball, lil change there..Sapphire's tank, with Sammy's Spongebob Pineapple


----------



## DragonFins

(first post!) 
New setup for Pheonix  This was my old betta, Cherry's tank, but she passed a few days ago.  
Here the light was set on pink but I changed it to a blue/violet because it was a little much lmao
Just got a heater too!


----------



## lelei

@dragon..your fishy has the same "Blue Plant" that my Sammy has in his tank..


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Dragon Fins

Nice tank! I'm so sorry about your loss though


----------



## DragonFins

lelei said:


> @dragon..your fishy has the same "Blue Plant" that my Sammy has in his tank..


Haha! I kind of wonder about it though because it's thick. It's nice and soft, but there may be too many bristles? Pheonix can't swim through the plant (though he's tried, he loves plants) so after trying for a while he rubs around the edges of the branches and hides underneath... I guess the bristles poke his face and he can't swim through them


----------



## DragonFins

teeneythebetta said:


> @Dragon Fins
> 
> Nice tank! I'm so sorry about your loss though


Thank you  It's okay.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Honeycomb's 10 gallon with Mr. Puffles, the moss ball lol . The moss ball is doing great, and Honeycomb is acting the same!


All the pictures are in my album


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Okay. Here is my newly redecorated 10 gallon. The little white box thingy is the breeder net that houses Squishy, my baby betta, until he is big enough to be let out and live in more room.


----------



## AquaWarrior

Hey parakeeto225, he's really cool.


----------



## AquaWarrior

Hey buddy, thats a great tank, what model is it?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

AquaWarrior said:


> Hey buddy, thats a great tank, what model is it?


Who are you referring to? Me?


----------



## lelei

DragonFins said:


> Haha! I kind of wonder about it though because it's thick. It's nice and soft, but there may be too many bristles? Pheonix can't swim through the plant (though he's tried, he loves plants) so after trying for a while he rubs around the edges of the branches and hides underneath... I guess the bristles poke his face and he can't swim through them


I know..my Sammy has same problem..I had to thin the plant out by takin out a fewbstems..and opening it up..so there is room..of coudse not where they want it tho..lol..they still try another spot that I havent thinned out.hahaha..but eventually they ses what they need to do


----------



## Nutt007

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Okay. Here is my newly redecorated 10 gallon. The little white box thingy is the breeder net that houses Squishy, my baby betta, until he is big enough to be let out and live in more room.


That tank is nice! Is it hard to clean with sand in the tank? Or is it just as easy as gravel?


----------



## clopez1

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Honeycomb's 10 gallon with Mr. Puffles, the moss ball lol . The moss ball is doing great, and Honeycomb is acting the same!
> 
> 
> All the pictures are in my album



I am so glad I'm not the only one who has named a moss ball.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I just take the vacuum hose siphon thingie for cleaning aquariums and just let it hover a couple of inches above the sand and that takes care of the substrate cleaning. I have a quartette of snails on their way here to help with excess food cleanup and of course algae control.


----------



## lissienen

This first one is my current pride and joy, my 20-gallon long divided up into four sections. It's also based off of houses from the book series A Song of Ice and Fire (or Game of Thrones for people who've only seen the television show). It goes Greyjoy, Dayne, Martell and Manderly.










This is the Greyjoy section (Gold Dust's home):









Dayne section, for Jasper:









Martell, where Ruby and four ghost shrimp live (he's the only one who doesn't eat them):









Aaaaand Manderly, where Marble-Jade goes:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Lissienen- wow those are beautiful! I love how each division has it's own color contrast. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Cattitude

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I just take the vacuum hose siphon thingie for cleaning aquariums and just let it hover a couple of inches above the sand and that takes care of the substrate cleaning. I have a quartette of snails on their way here to help with excess food cleanup and of course algae control.


Don't forget to stir up the sand every so often to prevent formation of toxic gas bubbles!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Cattitude said:


> Don't forget to stir up the sand every so often to prevent formation of toxic gas bubbles!


I have MTS for that job, although, they have all mysteriously gone MIA. I might need more soon.


----------



## lissienen

@teenythebetta - Thank you! I spent about three weeks planning it out while I waited for my pet store's big employee sale XD And around the fish that I wanted to go in it since they had all been in individual two or three gallons before this.


----------



## Cattitude

Here's Hugo's new digs:


----------



## Atena

I'm loving all of these, you are so incredibly creative!


----------



## Ghost Handler

Hey Folks, I'm new to the fourm, but here's a pic of my new friend and his diggs.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Holy cow! That fish in your avatar has an anal fin that is longer than any I've seen! :shock:


----------



## Ghost Handler

Too fun!!!!


----------



## TeaZag

This is my betta tank it has four divided sections, My bettas are, Storm he is a halfmoon/elephant ear, Fry I think he is a delta, and Opal she is a female. My betta that lived in the four section passed away so thats why I just have 3 in the picture. It is a 10 gallon with a heater and filters. They each have aot of plants and a mini flower pot and a betta leave (they love that betta leaf!)


----------



## TeaZag

If that picture didn't work then click this link to see the fish tank  http://www.facebook.com/tea.zaglani...97215128.30632.100000402468575&type=1&theater


----------



## clopez1

I tried the link..Didn't work.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I think that's because you need to friend a person in order to see their FB pictures.


----------



## clopez1

Makes sense.


----------



## Ghost Handler

*Try this.*



TeaZag said:


> If that picture didn't work then click this link to see the fish tank  http://www.facebook.com/tea.zaglani...97215128.30632.100000402468575&type=1&theater





clopez1 said:


> I tried the link..Didn't work.


TeaZag, I had the same issue, but realized that I could use the attachment button (the paperclip icon) to add a pic to my post rather than the "insert image" icon.


----------



## lelei

teeneythebetta said:


> Lissienen- wow those are beautiful! I love how each division has it's own color contrast. Absolutely gorgeous!!


Wow..I agree..absolutley beautiful..very color coordinated..love the names too


----------



## clopez1

Here's an update..would take out the old pic but not sure how but this one doesn't have the floating bag with my snail in the middle of it. I apologize for the poor picture quality, cell phone is not the best.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney

horton's 2.5 gal!


----------



## clopez1

I love Horton hears a who!


----------



## kellyyoungmoney

me too! i couldnt figure out a name for this guy and then i saw the tank decoration and it just dawned on me! it fits him perfectly!


----------



## clopez1

The pond in the tank is cute..Nice decoration.


----------



## Atena

I think that pic is not visible to everyone, only your FB frinds, I can't see it either ... 

Hey Ghost Handler, are you a paranormal investigator or is Ghost the name of your fish?

(nice tank BTW).


----------



## mjoy79

My 3 male crowntails are all moved in to the 3-way divided 15 gallon tank. I need to replace the top though because I broke it! Right now it has a makeshift cover (from the bookshelf tank I have), plus some extra covering. Need to go to petco.


----------



## Ghost Handler

Some have called me para-normal..haha. But yes, the fish in my avatar is called Draugur; that's Icelandic for ghost. I didn't want to just call him ghost in English, so I went to google translate and tried a bunch of different languages. Just thought the Icelandic word had a good ring.

Glad you like the tank. Still hoping to plant it out a bit more, but just letting it settle.


----------



## Catie79

Think I'm finally done messing with the divided ten gallon and have all the plants in place. 










The water wisteria on Lucky's side (the marble on the right) has gone bonkers! I love the roots hanging down, they give him more to interact with. Fly's side has the new hornwort which will hopefully grow in and give him some additional cover. The white things in the back are saucers my shrimp have as emergency bunkers should they ever need them. The openings are too little for the bettas to get in. Not that my boys bother hunting them, but there have been arguments over sinking pellets.


----------



## Silverfang

I love it Catie! I love those saucers even more... woulda helped my boys out so much.

What kind of plant is the short grass? I'd love to have some in my tank.


----------



## Orpheus92

Hello, this is my new tank with 7 girls ! They seem to be hiding in the picture, but I have some very pretty gals with long fins and beautiful blue and red colours!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Nice sorority! How many gallons is it?

Lol don't mind the mad face up there ^ I guess I accidentally did that... I can't figure out how to fix it xD


----------



## Catie79

Silverfang said:


> I love it Catie! I love those saucers even more... woulda helped my boys out so much.
> 
> What kind of plant is the short grass? I'd love to have some in my tank.


Those are microswords. I think they're starting to spread now that they're established and I added root tabs. I'd love to have them take over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Orpheus92

Thank you (!), It's a 10 gallon tank.  They've already established some sort of wacky pecking order, and the dominant one is a little instigator! Teehee!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Orpheus92 said:


> Hello, this is my new tank with 7 girls ! They seem to be hiding in the picture, but I have some very pretty gals with long fins and beautiful blue and red colours!


Please be sure to double check their gender. Males are very aggressive and it is quite rare for females to have long tails
Lastly, just for sake of the girls(if they turn out to really be girls) I'd upgrade to a 15 gallon or a 20 gallon long. The space gives them more territory to claim as their own and more space to hide in. I *think* your 10 gallon is min size. But I feel they would be more comfortable in the larger tank to establish their own space.
I love the scenery you have going. I have that same gator skull. My Spike wuves it


----------



## Jake3698

This is my tank and my new fish PoPo, just put him in about thirty minutes ago. He has been exploring his small home nonstop. It is only about 2 gallons, i do not have room for much else yet, hoping to upgrade him to a five gallon with a couple other random fish later on.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Jake3698 said:


> This is my tank and my new fish PoPo, just put him in about thirty minutes ago. He has been exploring his small home nonstop. It is only about 2 gallons, i do not have room for much else yet, hoping to upgrade him to a five gallon with a couple other random fish later on.


RANDOM FISH:shock:

You mean like shrimp and snails, please tell me....bettas only tolerate those as tank mates, nothing else really. They are SOLITARY fish....

Love your betta and tank though!


----------



## Jake3698

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> RANDOM FISH:shock:
> 
> You mean like shrimp and snails, please tell me....bettas only tolerate those as tank mates, nothing else really. They are SOLITARY fish....
> 
> Love your betta and tank though!


I know the basic rules like no other finned fish, and no colorful fish. I was going to get a couple small shrimp and i remember reading that bottom feeders work well, as they clean the tank and usually stay away from the Betta. 
That's not for months and months though.


----------



## Orpheus92

FishyFishy89 said:


> Please be sure to double check their gender. Males are very aggressive and it is quite rare for females to have long tails
> Lastly, just for sake of the girls(if they turn out to really be girls) I'd upgrade to a 15 gallon or a 20 gallon long. The space gives them more territory to claim as their own and more space to hide in. I *think* your 10 gallon is min size. But I feel they would be more comfortable in the larger tank to establish their own space.
> I love the scenery you have going. I have that same gator skull. My Spike wuves it


So your fish likes to swim in the crevices of gater teeth too!  I was worried about the temperature, I do not have a heater and am worried about them. Should I be more concerned about this or a filter? Don't have one of those either. But they at first were all quite aggressive and nipped at each other for the first night they were together. But soon after that, they all got along and swim and rest near each other, with only one fish doing the nipping. All the others avoid her, and she is the one with the shortest fins too! 

I'll upgrade to a larger tank indeed when more of the ol' greenbacks come a rollin' in


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Jake3698 said:


> I know the basic rules like no other finned fish, and no colorful fish. I was going to get a couple small shrimp and i remember reading that bottom feeders work well, as they clean the tank and usually stay away from the Betta.
> That's not for months and months though.


Oh lol good for you! Be sure to post pics!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Also be careful... It look like you don't have a filter so I'm guessing your tank isn't cycled... The ammonia will build up VERY fast with 7 girls.. When I tried a sorority I only had 4 in a 10 gal.

What temp does the tank stay at? I would worry I it is under 75 degrees. Although they thrive at 78-80 degrees so I would definitely get a heater regardless.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Orpheus92 said:


> So your fish likes to swim in the crevices of gater teeth too!  I was worried about the temperature, I do not have a heater and am worried about them. Should I be more concerned about this or a filter? Don't have one of those either. But they at first were all quite aggressive and nipped at each other for the first night they were together. But soon after that, they all got along and swim and rest near each other, with only one fish doing the nipping. All the others avoid her, and she is the one with the shortest fins too!
> 
> I'll upgrade to a larger tank indeed when more of the ol' greenbacks come a rollin' in



Mine LOVED that gator skull. Until I got him a live plant. Now he loves the plants and has ditched all decor xD
I myself would be more concerned on getting a heater. Filters really don't do any good unless you're cycling a tank. The filter hold beneficial bacteria. Do you have a thermometer of some sort that you can stick in the tank? Turkey thermometer's work just as great. Your LPSs also sell good ones for a great price. The best ones that look like an actual thermometer with a suction cup. Don't go for the ones that stick on the outside. 
As far as heaters. Go for a good quality heater. Hydro is one of the best. Marineland and Top Fin aren't very good. There always busting, not heating up properly, or getting stuck on and frying your fish. If you're going to upgrade them I'd wait and get the "sets" so you don't have to buy a separate filter 

So with not having a filter. I think 50% weekly water changes would be best. Correct me if I'm wrong gals....and guys xD


----------



## LugiaChan

lissienen said:


> This first one is my current pride and joy, my 20-gallon long divided up into four sections. It's also based off of houses from the book series A Song of Ice and Fire (or Game of Thrones for people who've only seen the television show). It goes Greyjoy, Dayne, Martell and Manderly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have TOTALLY inspired me to do this myself     THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!! WOOOOO this will be so fun!!! SWEET!
Click to expand...


----------



## mursey

Orpheus92 said:


> Hello, this is my new tank with 7 girls ! They seem to be hiding in the picture, but I have some very pretty gals with long fins and beautiful blue and red colours!


Who would have thought that many colors would be so cute?


----------



## Orpheus92

teeneythebetta said:


> Also be careful... It look like you don't have a filter so I'm guessing your tank isn't cycled... The ammonia will build up VERY fast with 7 girls.. When I tried a sorority I only had 4 in a 10 gal.
> 
> What temp does the tank stay at? I would worry I it is under 75 degrees. Although they thrive at 78-80 degrees so I would definitely get a heater regardless.


Thank you, today I have purchased a heater as well a filter. The company is called TetraO. The filter is quiet and the heater shuts itself on and off, seems swell. 



FishyFishy89 said:


> Mine LOVED that gator skull. Until I got him a live plant. Now he loves the plants and has ditched all decor xD
> I myself would be more concerned on getting a heater. Filters really don't do any good unless you're cycling a tank. The filter hold beneficial bacteria. Do you have a thermometer of some sort that you can stick in the tank? Turkey thermometer's work just as great. Your LPSs also sell good ones for a great price. The best ones that look like an actual thermometer with a suction cup. Don't go for the ones that stick on the outside.
> As far as heaters. Go for a good quality heater. Hydro is one of the best. Marineland and Top Fin aren't very good. There always busting, not heating up properly, or getting stuck on and frying your fish. If you're going to upgrade them I'd wait and get the "sets" so you don't have to buy a separate filter
> 
> So with not having a filter. I think 50% weekly water changes would be best. Correct me if I'm wrong gals....and guys xD


The filter and heater I got can work with a size 15 gallon tank so I suppose I can still upgrade and use the same contraptions. But at any rate, you were right about the tank being too small, today I found my little one dead with a hole in her belly!  I thought about putting the dominant one in something separate, But now she's avoiding all the other fish and not being an instigator. So I'm playing it by ear until she starts poking at the others. I wish I knew about this whole ordeal instead of listening to someone who said get at least 7 to spread out the aggression". They are happy to have the heater anyways, they look like their having a fishy council meeting around it. ;-)

But it's nice to know your fish appreciate your live plants instead of the decor, it's like when your a kid and mom makes something complicated it's no interest indifference. But then she pulls out spagettio's and it's oh boy! What a treat!! 



mursey said:


> Who would have thought that many colors would be so cute?


Aw shucks, thanks


----------



## FishyFishy89

Orpheus92 said:


> Thank you, today I have purchased a heater as well a filter. The company is called TetraO. The filter is quiet and the heater shuts itself on and off, seems swell.


You sure it is a TetraO and not Tetra?
Did you also get a thermometer?



Orpheus92 said:


> The filter and heater I got can work with a size 15 gallon tank so I suppose I can still upgrade and use the same contraptions. But at any rate, you were right about the tank being too small, today I found my little one dead with a hole in her belly!  I thought about putting the dominant one in something separate, But now she's avoiding all the other fish and not being an instigator. So I'm playing it by ear until she starts poking at the others. I wish I knew about this whole ordeal instead of listening to someone who said get at least 7 to spread out the aggression". They are happy to have the heater anyways, they look like their having a fishy council meeting around it. ;-)


That's good that the ones you purchased can work for the larger tank. You might even be able to push it for a 20 gallon long tank. You don't know if it was the aggression that killed the girl. She could of not been feeling good. And bettas being omnivores they likely indulged. I do feel you loss and hopefully things will work themselves out.


----------



## TeaZag




----------



## TeaZag

*My betta tank!*



TeaZag said:


>


This is my betta's tank! It is 10 gallons with a heater and fillters. They each have a mini flower pot to hide in and alot of fake soft plants. And a betta leaf that they love!! My bettas that i currently have are Storm halfmoon/elephant ear, Fry Delta, Opal female, and a betta fry that i can't tell what kind yet. To see pictures of my betta I have a bunch of pictures in my betta album :-D


----------



## EATree

*Primus my new betta*









This is Primus' set up. He has a 5 gal tank, heater, thermometer, filter with baffles (intake and out flow), live plants, and decorations. He had a pet pleco (Duo) but duo apparently had velvet... in a fairly advanced stage by the time I figured it out... So Duo is no longer with Primus and I. I treated the tank and Primus is frisky as ever. 

I'm going to have to add some cheese cloth or something to the sponge baffle on the out flow because Primus can see his reflection on the front of the filter and flares and such. Which would be OK except that the sponge is rather course and I can see where it has been shredding his dorsal fin a little.

After Duo we got four "ghost shrimp". Two of which are now in solitary for crimes against the tail fin. I caught them swimming after Primus and pinching his fins. So I'm not so sure if they are ghost shrimp or just mean ghost shrimp. 

Primus has really brightened since I bought him. He has a lot more iridescent turquoise now. Oh! I can not resist: here's a pic of Primus. 







Ciao!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Beautiful betta & tank, love the elephant! One thing, those white/green plants aren't entirely aquatic and will eventually rot, I learned the hard way!


----------



## Relic

Just got done adding a few things to my two 10s...added betta hammock to both and also made a couple of filter baffles out of fake plants. And I added some micro sword to one of em.


----------



## Ghost Handler

Eatree, nice tank. I especially like the Laughing Buddah, and Primus looks primo.

Relic, I really like your aquascaping. Wish I had more room, time, and money to give it a shot.


----------



## bettasareawesome

My little betta is sharing his tank, you might not be able to see him becuase he's only 9 weeks old.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Nice Bettas mine is a choclate I named him carter after the magma cartrehis body is dark blue and his fins are edged with bright blue and light brown.


----------



## Orpheus92

FishyFishy89 said:


> You sure it is a TetraO and not Tetra?
> Did you also get a thermometer?
> 
> 
> 
> That's good that the ones you purchased can work for the larger tank. You might even be able to push it for a 20 gallon long tank. You don't know if it was the aggression that killed the girl. She could of not been feeling good. And bettas being omnivores they likely indulged. I do feel you loss and hopefully things will work themselves out.


Oh right, it is Tetra haha :lol: I did get a thermometer, and it reads at about 80 degrees. Everything is great in the tank, I think the big gal felt bad about the little one dieing, and has decided to back off of being pushy as long as all her girls are in line. Thanks for relating!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Orpheus92 said:


> Oh right, it is Tetra haha :lol: I did get a thermometer, and it reads at about 80 degrees. Everything is great in the tank, I think the big gal felt bad about the little one dieing, and has decided to back off of being pushy as long as all her girls are in line. Thanks for relating!


Glad things are working out


----------



## acadialover

puppyrjjkm said:


> Beautiful betta & tank, love the elephant! One thing, those white/green plants aren't entirely aquatic and will eventually rot, I learned the hard way!


ya, ya gotta love PEtco, and the "aquatic plants "
Your Betta is gorgeous !


----------



## ChoclateBetta

At my local petco the leaves grow above the water and the betta containers are clean the guppies are a different story and the selling of small tanks.


----------



## laoshun

My New Setup


----------



## Silverfang

wow! I love that lao! AWESOME


----------



## MSG

LS, I need that jungle setup. How do you keep the floating plants from moving to the front & blocking the anubias from getting enough sunlight?

I like it. Oh yeah, how come you don't have any red leaf plants in there?


----------



## Atena

Nice!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow, laoshaun, beautiful sorority!! *wants* is that a 20 gal?


----------



## laoshun

Surprisingly it's my 10 gallon 

@MSG I don't have any due to resources, As for the anubias, the light issues aren't too bad because they receive light and if it gets covered it is not to big of an issue.


----------



## acadialover

laoshun said:


> Surprisingly it's my 10 gallon
> 
> @MSG I don't have any due to resources, As for the anubias, the light issues aren't too bad because they receive light and if it gets covered it is not to big of an issue.


BEautiful tank. 
Red plants need a lotta light, to be red !


----------



## Ink

This is my three gallon tank, I've had Sprinkles for nearly a week and only nearly had a heart attack that he was a goner once. I think I'm doing well, haha. Anyway, this is the tank and it probably needs more plants, since now he hides behind the submarine by the heater..


----------



## happypappy

*hidey holes*

Try an anubis and maybe a floating betta log. Mine love sleeping there and the anubis is really hardy and gives them a leaf to lay on ----good luck!


----------



## happypappy

one word ---- WOW! I love your natural look!!!!


----------



## MSG

LS..... are red leafed plants more expensive? Granted I've never seen any really nice ones at the typical store, but I've NEVER really looked the last time I was at a aquatics only store upstate. 

I'll keep my eyes open.

WOW, that DOESN'T look like a 10G at all. But now that you mentioned it, it does look like one.


----------



## mkayum

I had a big refund for 4 x 1.5 gallon tank kits to walmart and bought a ten gallon tank to divide for my 5 bettas. This tank has a few java ferns & 4 of clay pots and a sponge filter that would clean up to 20 gallons. 










I also have an empty 5 gallon tank, I'm thinking to have my favorite purple male betta, Unicorn to "guard" for my room. I would add a driftwood & a few of java ferns and black sand. Maybe a few of ghost shrimps. c:


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Mkayum

Cute! Did you put something in the holes on the bottom of the terra cotta pots? Bettas often try to swim through the hole and often get injured or die. I personally used aquarium foam & cut pieces that fit in the hole.


----------



## mkayum

teeneythebetta said:


> @Mkayum
> 
> Cute! Did you put something in the holes on the bottom of the terra cotta pots? Bettas often try to swim through the hole and often get injured or die. I personally used aquarium foam & cut pieces that fit in the hole.


I didn't because those has very smaller holes. I bought them from home depot and they're mini clay pots. All of my bettas didn't try to go through it lol. They would see it and ignore it. 

If I buy a decent sized (small or medium clay pots) I would stuff it in with plants or foams. Thanks for the warning. 

Thanks.


----------



## mursey

mkayum said:


> I had a big refund for 4 x 1.5 gallon tank kits to walmart and bought a ten gallon tank to divide for my 5 bettas. This tank has a few java ferns & 4 of clay pots and a sponge filter that would clean up to 20 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an empty 5 gallon tank, I'm thinking to have my favorite purple male betta, Unicorn to "guard" for my room. I would add a driftwood & a few of java ferns and black sand. Maybe a few of ghost shrimps. c:


I don't know why this struck me as funny but the latest betta I took home was one I saw in Petco forEVER and referred to as "Unicorn". What does your guy "Unicorn" look like, out of curiosity?


----------



## mjoy79

I would never thought to divide a 10 gallon FIVE ways. thats probably about a gallon or 1.5 gallons per betta when you include substrate, etc. . I have a 15 gallon divided 3 ways.....


----------



## Neil D

mkayum said:


> I had a big refund for 4 x 1.5 gallon tank kits to walmart and bought a ten gallon tank to divide for my 5 bettas. This tank has a few java ferns & 4 of clay pots and a sponge filter that would clean up to 20 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an empty 5 gallon tank, I'm thinking to have my favorite purple male betta, Unicorn to "guard" for my room. I would add a driftwood & a few of java ferns and black sand. Maybe a few of ghost shrimps. c:


Beautiful Tank!! Love it....but it's a bit crowded for 5 bettas. Maybe divide the 5g into two and only have four in the 10g?


----------



## teeneythebetta

mjoy79 said:


> I would never thought to divide a 10 gallon FIVE ways. thats probably about a gallon or 1.5 gallons per betta when you include substrate, etc. . I have a 15 gallon divided 3 ways.....


I was considering dividing my 10 gal 3 ways but I felt that was too small. :l


----------



## MistersMom

im dividing my 20 gallon 4 ways....


----------



## Mandy204

*My 1st tank*

http://emob820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/addis204/image-2.jpg?t=1343015885
http://emob820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/addis204/image-4.jpg?t=1343015925

Hello. This is my first tank...and my first Betta fish. His name is Goldie (my 4yr old son named him). I've had him for 2 weeks and I love him. He's very interesting to watch and he's very responsive to me...I think that's what he's doing. He is in a 3 gallon tank, with a filter, heater, thermometer, fake plants and a fake log to hide in. I hope it's a good tank for him.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Mandy204 said:


> http://emob820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/addis204/image-2.jpg?t=1343015885
> http://emob820.photobucket.com/albums/zz122/addis204/image-4.jpg?t=1343015925
> 
> Hello. This is my first tank...and my first Betta fish. His name is Goldie (my 4yr old son named him). I've had him for 2 weeks and I love him. He's very interesting to watch and he's very responsive to me...I think that's what he's doing. He is in a 3 gallon tank, with a filter, heater, thermometer, fake plants and a fake log to hide in. I hope it's a good tank for him.


What a wonderful set up! I'm sure he is very happy, I'm very impressed that you did your very first tank the right way! Kudos to you!


----------



## Mandy204

Thanks. I did alot of reading on this forum before I brought him home. So much great information.


----------



## acadialover

Mandy204 said:


> Thanks. I did alot of reading on this forum before I brought him home. So much great information.


Really nice tank. Pretty fish. may he live long and prosper.
He has a good human to care for him !


----------



## SweetNightmare

Click for full size pictures.



My naturally planted 2.5, finally blossoming now that it has some fast growing stem feeders. (Thanks to OldFishLady's advice!) The only reason he doesn't have a cave is because of his banana plant; the leaves curve together to make a little natural cave.  I just bend the leaves under just slightly any time they start to straighten out, cause I like the look. This is home to Connor, the cambodian butterfly piebald crowntail.



The 10 gallon, recovering from an algae bloom. ((It's slowly disappearing thanks to OldFishLady's advice!)) Sorry for the glare, my phone camera's terrible. This is home to the blue (marble?) combtail(?) with a red mask, Sora. Along with his tankmates, six golden white cloud mountain minnows, four julii cories(or possibly three-line, hard to tell), and an assassin snail named Ezio to protect me from stray snail babies. ((I realize I'm a little over stocked, but I'm also heavily planted. I have three baby swords, an adult sword, looooots of stem feeders, and it's an npt, so fish waste=fertilizer.))


----------



## mkayum

mursey said:


> I don't know why this struck me as funny but the latest betta I took home was one I saw in Petco forEVER and referred to as "Unicorn". What does your guy "Unicorn" look like, out of curiosity?


Uhhh that's a good question. Haha! I took him in when the petco are in process getting rid of several dead betta fish. Me and my mother walked by the betta section and my mother spotted something and there was a purple betta! My mom said that he's beautiful and I never had seen a purple betta before and I found out that what they would plan to these sick bettas... the petco were planning to get rid of him too so I decided to ask the manager to make a deal and she agreed to sell it for a dollar. (We knew each other because I went to petco MANY times and was a good customer) lol. So I bought him and had a mini journey to Wendy's to eat. He was swimming and checking out what he sees. lol. I asked my parents what to name him, they couldn't think of a name lol. His colors remind me of Unicorn, normally I see unicorn toys or stuff with purple ish color something do with theme. So I named him Unicorn because of his colors. I thought it was kind weird but I got used to that name. My parents loved that name and thought it was cute for my purple betta fish.


----------



## mkayum

Neil D said:


> Beautiful Tank!! Love it....but it's a bit crowded for 5 bettas. Maybe divide the 5g into two and only have four in the 10g?


thanks....




I have five bettas and I plan to set up a 5 gallon for just Unicorn which is still in the divided ten gallon tank....
This is Unicorn and he'll be living in the five gallon tank just himself.


----------



## mkayum

mjoy79 said:


> I would never thought to divide a 10 gallon FIVE ways. thats probably about a gallon or 1.5 gallons per betta when you include substrate, etc. . I have a 15 gallon divided 3 ways.....


its only temporary..........


----------



## teeneythebetta

Well my tank has changed. A LOT. It looks ugly right now, im hoping to add more to it. I killed a lot of my live plants as well.. i think im going to stick to only java fern & anubias... haha. Teeney is on her side and the other side is waiting for Tiny once shes done in QT.


----------



## mkayum

teeneythebetta said:


> Well my tank has changed. A LOT. It looks ugly right now, im hoping to add more to it. I killed a lot of my live plants as well.. i think im going to stick to only java fern & anubias... haha. Teeney is on her side and the other side is waiting for Tiny once shes done in QT.


Looking good! Java fern are very hardy and that's why I buy alot alot of them. XD lol


----------



## MistersMom

20 gallon divided into fourths







10 gallon divided in half







2.5 gallon


----------



## FlAussieMom

Not set up yet, I am making the dividers tonight and will have it set up tomorrow. Its a 20 long pictured is the new filter, heater and decor. Not pictured is the black sand sub-straight, and decore already in the other tanks. 










Its already given me ideas for when I get my 75 gallon!.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Can java fern float? or should it be planted?

I change decor and stuff around alot. and I don't wanna stress the plant with uprooting and replanting too much.


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> Can java fern float? or should it be planted?
> 
> I change decor and stuff around alot. and I don't wanna stress the plant with uprooting and replanting too much.


I just googled wether java fern can float... According to this website, it can but it doesn't grow as well... http://fishprofiles.com/forums/Planted_Aquaria/Can_Java_fern_float_/35455/


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> I just googled wether java fern can float... According to this website, it can but it doesn't grow as well... http://fishprofiles.com/forums/Planted_Aquaria/Can_Java_fern_float_/35455/


Welp, it attaches itself. So maybe I can decide which decor to keep in there....or suffice and bury it where I feel it would go undisturbed. Probly a front corner.


----------



## Silverfang

if not secured, it can and will float, or at least the leaves in my sorority are


----------



## vP H O T O Nv

Pretty average theme, but delta likes it. 










more bambo is going to be bought tomorrow, or Sunday. I have a few bulbs growing right now.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Photon, the bamboo needs to have its leaves above the waterline or they will die.


----------



## Greylady

Hmm.... trying to get a pic of my tank on here but apparently I don't know what I'm doing LOL! 










http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4235&pictureid=269 BB


----------



## vP H O T O Nv

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Photon, the bamboo needs to have its leaves above the waterline or they will die.


Thank you, I didn't know that


----------



## Greylady

Sorry


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Greylady, your link doesn't work. It just says, Forbidden, when I click on it.


----------



## Greylady

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Greylady, your link doesn't work. It just says, Forbidden, when I click on it.


Sorry, I've been trying for 45 mins, can't get it to work, no idea what I'm doing, so frustrating!!!, :frustrated: I did manage to get it in an album so if anyone wants to see it will have to be there. Sorry


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Its okay. If its on photobucket, just hover over the image with your mouse and then click on the link that has the


----------



## Greylady

OK thank you. It is on photobucket (although I only just signed up for that the other day so still trying to figure out how that works too) if I actually get something to work it's usually luck or chance, not because I know what I'm doing lol. I think it's because I'm trying to do it with my tablet so I will try again tomorrow with my laptop.. could be because it's 3:10 am and I need to sleep! Lol

Thanks for you're help, I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## mursey

mkayum said:


> Uhhh that's a good question. Haha! I took him in when the petco are in process getting rid of several dead betta fish. Me and my mother walked by the betta section and my mother spotted something and there was a purple betta! My mom said that he's beautiful and I never had seen a purple betta before and I found out that what they would plan to these sick bettas... the petco were planning to get rid of him too so I decided to ask the manager to make a deal and she agreed to sell it for a dollar. (We knew each other because I went to petco MANY times and was a good customer) lol. So I bought him and had a mini journey to Wendy's to eat. He was swimming and checking out what he sees. lol. I asked my parents what to name him, they couldn't think of a name lol. His colors remind me of Unicorn, normally I see unicorn toys or stuff with purple ish color something do with theme. So I named him Unicorn because of his colors. I thought it was kind weird but I got used to that name. My parents loved that name and thought it was cute for my purple betta fish.


Yeah for some weird reason I associated "dreamy" pastel colors with "Unicorn" too. Or a Pegasus, or My Little Pony .. . ha ha. The one I have that I used to call Unicorn has a white body and his fins are seafoam green in some light and shimmery purple in another light. 

Your Unicorn is very very pretty! I love the lavenders and purples.

-----------
Greylady, I''m glad someone explained how to use photobucket to upload pics here because I thought I had to have them in my albums here to show them. I learned something today!


----------



## Emmalee01

These are my two 2.5 gallon tanks that house my VT's Godric and Grindlewald. They are by a Chinese brand LEO (very similar to DYMAXIQ and aqueon evolve tanks)


----------



## Shamber

parakeeto225 said:


> I added some bio-zyme to make bacteria grow and make water levels to 0. (ammonia, nitrate, etc.) didnt add my betta yet.


You have the same kind of tank as me. Did yours come with a blue light and you changed it, or did it come with the bright one in the picture?


----------



## Shamber

Hoping to upgrade Stephano's tank ASAP~!!! Anyone know what color gravel would help him show up better? He's a darker blue and red and against the black gravel it's pretty hard to see him.


----------



## Litlover11

Try a substrate that is neutral or light colored. White or beige sand looks great with dark colored fish, but it could be a hassle with a smaller tank. You could get some brown gravel. I have brown polished pebbles gravel in my ten gallon, and I think Ares stands out pretty well. You can get it at petsmart. BTW, Stephano is beautiful!


----------



## FlAussieMom

I still need to put the filter and heater in and let it cycle, but I thing it looks great!


----------



## teeneythebetta

@FlAussieMom

Wow looks nice! Darn, I hate waiting for tanks to cycle -_- xD


----------



## Cattitude

Shamber said:


> Hoping to upgrade Stephano's tank ASAP~!!! Anyone know what color gravel would help him show up better? He's a darker blue and red and against the black gravel it's pretty hard to see him.


You could also get smooth glass pebbles in a pale, clear or iridescent colour. They are good for a small tank, easy to rinse when you change the water and easy to find and suck up dirt between changes with a turkey baster. I got mine at Petsmart.


----------



## Greylady

Finally got this picture to post! So this is Gandalf's home, you can't see the ends of the tank, but this is most of it :-D


----------



## Emmalee01

Greylady said:


> Finally got this picture to post! So this is Gandalf's home, you can't see the ends of the tank, but this is most of it :-D


 Nice tank! and cute Betta :-D


----------



## Emmalee01

MistersMom said:


> View attachment 60999
> 
> 20 gallon divided into fourths
> View attachment 61000
> 
> 10 gallon divided in half
> View attachment 61001
> 
> 2.5 gallon


Loving all the colours in your tanks :-D


----------



## Greylady

Thank you, I should state that the sand (you can see a small amount in the tank) has been removed because Gandalf liked to eat it :roll:. Also the 2 "plastic" plants have been removed and more live plants have been added. I need to get an updated pic  But it hasn't changed that much so you get the general idea


----------



## teeneythebetta

Greylady said:


> Thank you, I should state that the sand (you can see a small amount in the tank) has been removed because Gandalf liked to eat it :roll:. Also the 2 "plastic" plants have been removed and more live plants have been added. I need to get an updated pic  But it hasn't changed that much so you get the general idea


He ATE the sand? :shock:
:rofl:


----------



## Gen2387

mkayum said:


>


He looks just like my new guy I adopted 2 weeks ago. Named him Alcide. I thought his color was so wonderful when I saw him, I got him right away! :-D


----------



## LugiaChan

Shamber said:


> Hoping to upgrade Stephano's tank ASAP~!!! Anyone know what color gravel would help him show up better? He's a darker blue and red and against the black gravel it's pretty hard to see him.


Bright green... Pink. Mostly bright colors and maybe bright blue.


----------



## Atena

cute!

What are the tree little white balls in the bottom?

I would go with the opposites on the color wheel, red is opposed by green and blue by orange.

I would go with a orange or yellow gravel with green plants. Light color toys will help also, if he is the one dark spek int he tank it might help show him off more.

If you are looking for something more subtle you can always do a white or light natural tone substrate with a light wood log, orange toys and green plants.


----------



## Atena

Just updating... I just added new ground cover grass, hope it grow well.

I also made a new smaller flower "Hammock" from the silk and foam top of a water lili that turned out to be too big for my tank. You can see the yellow flower stuck to the back wall.

I have one more plant in quarantine, a tall grass that will camouflage the heater.

The next to go is are the blue plants on the filter baffle. I am looking for blue silk plants for that area.









2.5 Gallon.


----------



## Greylady

teeneythebetta said:


> He ATE the sand? :shock:
> :rofl:


Yup, ate it. Took me a while to figure out that's what was causing his swim bladder issues, but once I got rid of the sand he had no more problems. :lol:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Atena said:


> Just updating... I just added new ground cover grass, hope it grow well.
> 
> I also made a new smaller flower "Hammock" from the silk and foam top of a water lili that turned out to be too big for my tank. You can see the yellow flower stuck to the back wall.
> 
> I have one more plant in quarantine, a tall grass that will camouflage the heater.
> 
> The next to go is are the blue plants on the filter baffle. I am looking for blue silk plants for that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 Gallon.


Wow your tank is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## dkwannabe

MistersMom said:


> View attachment 60999
> 
> 20 gallon divided into fourths
> View attachment 61000
> 
> 10 gallon divided in half
> View attachment 61001
> 
> 2.5 gallon


Lovely setup! I am looking to build a tank like your 20 gallon. Is there anyway you can tell me what materials you used (for the dividers, for instance) and how you went about constructing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Atena

Thanks Teeney


----------



## FishyFishy89

I recently(a weekish ago) purchased some more anacharis. 2 bushels of it. Well actually 1 small bushel and 1 BIG bushel(i think the "pet care" guy was mad I called him out on his "liability").
So I got more plants. And their flourshing nicely. I also plopped(not literally) Mr. Clean into Spike's tank. I've been monitoring the water levels very closely. 1st half of the week I was testing twice a day. Then to once a day. Now every other day and will soon be slowing down to once a week before each water change.
The plants have just been eating up every bit of ammonia. I'm not getting any! Flat out ZERO. Also, Spike and Mr. Clean have been getting along well too.
Anyhow, here's a short video of Spike, Mr. Clean and some of the tank. Oh and a kitty xD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSyH3tlmulQ


----------



## Batmantha

Gotta fix up the airline next time I do a water change and neaten it up a bit








My second giant's home.
He is a blue and white marble Giant


----------



## kellyyoungmoney

atena i love the grass in your tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89

A scenery/water change for Spike and Mr. Clean


----------



## OrangeAugust

I started getting my 5 gallon ready. I bought some live plants today- Kyoto, Argentine Sword, Rosette Sword, and Peacock Fern. I think I need a little more pebbles for the bottom because it's hard to get the plants to stay put. As you can see a clump of the Kyoto came up and is floating.

I also got a live plant for my temporary 1 gallon. I think that's the Lakecress. My fishy likes it. I have a picture of him resting behind it, and earlier he was resting underneath the leaf on the very left side.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Do plecos eat live plants?
I found mine clinging to my anacaris.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

What kind of 5 gal is that? Mini Bow? Looks nice!


----------



## OrangeAugust

Thanks! Yeah, it's a Mini Bow.


----------



## MSG

Oh I like FFishy's 5 gallon tank. 

Yeah, if you don't feed the pleco, he will find his own food. 

Anacharis is one of their favorites to strip leaves off of when you don't feed them. 

I've lost many anacharis that way. 

Whenever you make dinner, cut a thin slice of zucchini or toss a leaf of spinach in the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MSG said:


> Oh I like FFishy's 5 gallon tank.
> 
> Yeah, if you don't feed the pleco, he will find his own food.
> 
> Anacharis is one of their favorites to strip leaves off of when you don't feed them.
> 
> I've lost many anacharis that way.
> 
> Whenever you make dinner, cut a thin slice of zucchini or toss a leaf of spinach in the tank.


TY
i plopped in an algae tab for him. Guess who ate it. Piggy Spike


----------



## Atena

Nice! I Love the gold gravel.


----------



## kimnoa

New batta  5G home









Picture sent to me by my seller high quality


----------



## OrangeAugust

Ooh, pretty fish!


----------



## kimnoa

Yeah when the seller sent me pictures i immedietly said i want that one ) he has a huge bubblenest now. About 1/8 of the tank


----------



## lillyandquigly

Chicklet, I think I saw that in the pic you posted of sorority, there was a male in there, if so that's pretty awesome!


----------



## KukaaKatchou

Here is Phantom in his 5 gallon that he shares with 2 otos.


----------



## ukandy

Jacky and Tangos tank at night


----------



## BettaJen




----------



## FishyFishy89

Got some wistera


----------



## kfryman

EATree said:


> View attachment 60482
> 
> 
> This is Primus' set up. He has a 5 gal tank, heater, thermometer, filter with baffles (intake and out flow), live plants, and decorations. He had a pet pleco (Duo) but duo apparently had velvet... in a fairly advanced stage by the time I figured it out... So Duo is no longer with Primus and I. I treated the tank and Primus is frisky as ever.
> 
> I'm going to have to add some cheese cloth or something to the sponge baffle on the out flow because Primus can see his reflection on the front of the filter and flares and such. Which would be OK except that the sponge is rather course and I can see where it has been shredding his dorsal fin a little.
> 
> After Duo we got four "ghost shrimp". Two of which are now in solitary for crimes against the tail fin. I caught them swimming after Primus and pinching his fins. So I'm not so sure if they are ghost shrimp or just mean ghost shrimp.
> 
> Primus has really brightened since I bought him. He has a lot more iridescent turquoise now. Oh! I can not resist: here's a pic of Primus.
> View attachment 60490
> 
> Ciao!


That plant with the stripes on the right hand side, isn't an aquatic plant... So it will rot/die and cause water quality issues. Sorry you bought a plant that isn't aquatic, when I first started I made that mistake too.


----------



## kfryman

Atena said:


> Just updating... I just added new ground cover grass, hope it grow well.
> 
> I also made a new smaller flower "Hammock" from the silk and foam top of a water lili that turned out to be too big for my tank. You can see the yellow flower stuck to the back wall.
> 
> I have one more plant in quarantine, a tall grass that will camouflage the heater.
> 
> The next to go is are the blue plants on the filter baffle. I am looking for blue silk plants for that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 Gallon.


The plant that has those frayed leaves at the ends on both sides of your tank, is that planted in the substrate? If so take it out of the substrate, it is a variety of java fern. Nice tank though!

I live the tom filter! I use that in my 5 gallon and it is perfect, I changed the media though, I use a a small piece of sponge and a ton of Veronica balls that provide spots for bacteria.


----------



## LionCalie

Here is Skye's 5.5 gallon. All live plants, except for one










Haku's 3 gallon










Vincent's 2.5 gallon


----------



## Atena

@kfryman they are tied to pieces of lava rock and air on top of the gravel. The grass just makes them look like its birdied.

Thanks for looking out for me though. I always appreciate that.


----------



## Atena

These are awesome!


----------



## Tikibirds

20 gallon long









I took this yesterday NOT in 2007 :shock:

Inhabitants: - I am beginning to suspect the blue one is a male.....


----------



## Chibi

O.O my eyes are bleeding from tiredness... I couldn't stop looking at the tank setups... So many beautiful ones!!!!


----------



## bilbey123

This is my tank before i added my betta  It looks a lot better now, its got a background on it and the water is much cleaner


----------



## kimnoa

Tikibirds if shes a male you may find little fries in few days lol 

Great setup wish i had space for 20G long tank


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Tiki

That defenitely looks like a male... Have you tried making him flare to see if he has a beard?


----------



## puppyrjjkm

bilbey: Nice tank! What kind of tank is it?


----------



## Tikibirds

I got them all from petco and when I put them together they all sprouted like weeds but the blue one kept growing...pretty sure he is a male. he has a beard bigger then a feamle but not as big as a male. I'm thinking he is still growing. No fry but there was a small bubble nest the other day. Currently he is not agressive but if that changes as he ages - he gets the boot.


----------



## cjayBetta

Windu's TANK










CoCo's TANK


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here is my new 30 Gallon tank, it's finally cycled and has all the older Bettas, Cory Catfish and snails moved over from the 10 Gallon tank. They sure do LOVE the new 30 Gallon! I still have 2 new Female Bettas ("Fiesta" & "Summer") waiting to be added hopefully soon.

The first pictures are of the Right and Left sides of the 30 Gallon, then the last picture is the full view of the tank. On top at the left side of the tank you can see my Male Crown Tail Betta "Ace", he is still in his bowl waiting for his 5 Gallon tank to finish its cycle. (Hopefully on next Wed. he can go in the 5 Gallon tank)

All together there is 8 Female Bettas (Or soon to be after the addition of the 2 new Bettas) 4 Cory Catfish and 2 Snails.

I'll be sure to add a picture of Ace's 5 Gallon tank when he is in it too.


----------



## CandiceMM

Here is my first female sorority tank. I have a temporary divider to make sure they all get along and can see each other for a day or two before they are all together. I kind of went on the girly side lol. Not usually my thing.
































And here is my newly remodeled tank with a boy theme lol. Yeah my boyfriend picked out the army men.


----------



## ao

This is my 2.5 that I began stocking a month ago. it's Semi NPT( not enough soil but) 

On the left are some Java fern, Guppy Grass, Rotala, Water wisteria, Anubias, Banana Lily and a couple of unknow mystery plants, Anubias....

On the right is mostlt Susswassertang and a Java moss

Floating... I have duck weed and Salvinia.

Substrate is Soil and san with a bit of gravel.

Inhabitants: Numerous snails, Ten Cherry Shrimps and Kuro, Currently a DtVt =|

Here's the evolution of my tank from the relative beginning... Im still making changes to it....


----------



## MadameDesu

That picture of him peeking out from the leaf ... adorable!
Beautiful tank


----------



## Relic

The one with the little green Army men is so awesome!


----------



## Sprinkles55

Wow, aokashi I LOVE your tank! Do you use a filter with your tank?


----------



## MSG

Aok, now I can tell how small Kuro is from the picture with the cherry shrimp next to him. 

Is that lavarock in your tank? How did you get the plants to attach themselves to it? 

Are lavarocks safe for you betta? 

From the 1st picture to the last photo, all that java moss grew in 1 month?


----------



## MistersMom

i want your NPT tank, i would love some ground covering plants in my tanks....


----------



## CandiceMM

Relic said:


> The one with the little green Army men is so awesome!



Thanks Relic, my boyfriend loves it too! He wants to put the Army Tank in there from Petsmart. lol


----------



## MistersMom

i lov e your tanks, the girly and then the guy one, its themes are cute!


----------



## ao

@Sprinkles - Thankyou! I use an azoo mignon 60 aka red sea nano. you can see the intake tube next to the shrimp  I use the filter primarily for current, lol.

@ MSG - Yup  I've seen Kuro brushing up close to the larva rock all the time and nothing has happened yet, but I'll keep an eye out  The olants are attached via tooth floss, but I think I'll cover those unsightly lines with some java moss soon :/ 

In the picture with the entire tank floor covered, that's Susswassertang which I spread out  in the last tank photo I shoved it all to the side. The moss is primarily on the far right.

@Mistersmom - they took a while to grow out XD I'm out to get some glosso today too!


----------



## MistersMom

i want some lol. i cant find any of that where i live,no pet stores have it :/ but i only have gravel any ways.


----------



## Akeath

Blueberry's 10 gallon:








I originally intended to do all sandstone-based decorations, but ended up getting some plants for him to wind through and build bubblenests with. Dwarf Water Lettuce is the floating plant with the big pretty roots. Amazon Frogbit is the floating plant with the long, simple roots floating down. There are 3 different types of Java Fern in the corner (regular Java Fern, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, and Java Fern Windelov.) The Dwarf Anubias by the cave is his favorite plant. I chose the color decor so that Nerite snail eggs would blend in more.
Blueberry himself:


----------



## MistersMom

I reallly like that actually. i like the plants you have. i almost bought a fern of some kind today, it had baby snails on it, but my grandpa said no...


----------



## xShainax

My rescues kritter keeper.


----------



## staffylover

Akeath said:


> Blueberry's 10 gallon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally intended to do all sandstone-based decorations, but ended up getting some plants for him to wind through and build bubblenests with. Dwarf Water Lettuce is the floating plant with the big pretty roots. Amazon Frogbit is the floating plant with the long, simple roots floating down. There are 3 different types of Java Fern in the corner (regular Java Fern, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, and Java Fern Windelov.) The Dwarf Anubias by the cave is his favorite plant. I chose the color decor so that Nerite snail eggs would blend in more.
> Blueberry himself:


I have been looking at frogbit for my tank but was worried it may confuse my boys as they go to the surface for air. Has Blueberry been OK with it?


----------



## Akeath

He's been fine with it. Uses it to help stabilize his bubblenests, and enjoys twining in and out of the roots too. Just make sure that it doesn't cover more than 3/4 of the surface so that he can reach air easily. I believe they naturally come from places with lots of floating plants/marginal vegetation.


----------



## LugiaChan

kimnoa said:


> New batta  5G home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture sent to me by my seller high quality


Please tell me, are those marbles?


----------



## mursey

I know you aren't supposed to use marbles as your only substrate, but I like marbles and beads (tank-safe ones) as an accent. I use ceramic beads as an accent, just for color. I wondered if beneficial bacteria would grow in any part of them.

I like Kimnoa's marbles, and how they go with the betta's colors.


----------



## JadeAngel

*Murasaki No Ryuu's tank*

With the tank light (top picture). The tank light can be switched between white, blue, and a combo.

With flash (bottom picture)

Saki is a copper & purple double tail but he looks nearly black hiding back there :roll:

So this is my guy's 5 gallon tank. I grew up raising bettas, but I always trusted my mom to know what was best for a pet... so I never knew that bettas needed plants, aeration, gravel and all that when I was younger. Growing up, ours always lived in a 2 gallon tank with those decorative glass beads, and a castle. No aeration, temperature checks, variety in diet, filter, plants, or even water conditioning. Their water was changed completely once in a while instead of only partially once a week. I guess it wasn't as bad as it gets, but it wasn't ideal either.

So mine has gravel with a few decorative glass stones spread out, 2 silk plants, 1 plastic plant, a filter, his castle, and an air stone (that's hiding in the corner behind the green plant) We haven't needed a heater yet since he's in our bedroom, but I keep a thermometer on his tank and it stays between 79-81. I'm not sure we'll even need one in the winter (I'm Pennsylvania) since our faulty heating system keeps this room warmest in the winter whether we like it or not. 

Now my husband loves this guy so much he got a betta, and it's in Saki's old 2 gallon tank... since I got this 5 gallon tank, he's decided to get one for his guy too!


----------



## MadameDesu

That's a beautiful tank! What brand is it by the way? It looks like one I was thinking of buying.


----------



## JadeAngel

MadameDesu said:


> That's a beautiful tank! What brand is it by the way? It looks like one I was thinking of buying.


It's an Aquarius Panaview 5 gallon tank  I love the shape of it, and it's acrylic so it's a lot lighter than the glass one I was thinking of getting.


----------



## teeneythebetta

JadeAngel said:


> With the tank light (top picture). The tank light can be switched between white, blue, and a combo.
> 
> With flash (bottom picture)
> 
> Saki is a copper & purple double tail but he looks nearly black hiding back there :roll:
> 
> So this is my guy's 5 gallon tank. I grew up raising bettas, but I always trusted my mom to know what was best for a pet... so I never knew that bettas needed plants, aeration, gravel and all that when I was younger. Growing up, ours always lived in a 2 gallon tank with those decorative glass beads, and a castle. No aeration, temperature checks, variety in diet, filter, plants, or even water conditioning. Their water was changed completely once in a while instead of only partially once a week. I guess it wasn't as bad as it gets, but it wasn't ideal either.
> 
> So mine has gravel with a few decorative glass stones spread out, 2 silk plants, 1 plastic plant, a filter, his castle, and an air stone (that's hiding in the corner behind the green plant) We haven't needed a heater yet since he's in our bedroom, but I keep a thermometer on his tank and it stays between 79-81. I'm not sure we'll even need one in the winter (I'm Pennsylvania) since our faulty heating system keeps this room warmest in the winter whether we like it or not.
> 
> Now my husband loves this guy so much he got a betta, and it's in Saki's old 2 gallon tank... since I got this 5 gallon tank, he's decided to get one for his guy too!


Wow it looks awesome! Love the colors!!


----------



## MadameDesu

JadeAngel said:


> It's an Aquarius Panaview 5 gallon tank  I love the shape of it, and it's acrylic so it's a lot lighter than the glass one I was thinking of getting.


Yes! That's the one I was considering.
Are you using the filter that came with it or a different one?


----------



## Sparkette

Alright so I just did a live plant set up. Here it is. Man this is starting to cost the same as a salt water setup. lol


----------



## MoneyFish

My 10 gallon planted tank, 3D background (equipment hidden behind background). Have some more plants coming in this week, hopefully it will fill in the tank a bit more.


----------



## MadameDesu

Sparkette said:


> Alright so I just did a live plant set up. Here it is. Man this is starting to cost the same as a salt water setup. lol


Pretty 
What kind of plants you got in there?


----------



## MistersMom

Whatis a 3D background? because i thought that that was stuff you actually had in your tank.... does it like pop out? its so neat! i Love it!!!


----------



## Sparkette

MadameDesu said:


> Pretty
> What kind of plants you got in there?


Mostly Java plants with some crypt and wisteria


----------



## MistersMom

the top picture is my 20 gallon and then 10 gallon, both divided, the bottom is each individual section .... Enjoy  its murkey because it was after a 100% water change and te quality is sucking thanks to my lovely fone 









[/U]


----------



## copperarabian

My 10g, I took out the paper thin falling apart mesh and replaced it with thick plastic art mesh. I then threw on my 17g bow front hood even though it doesn't fit because it makes the lighting 80% better, I used some extra art mesh to block a few small openings at the back caused by the hoods bow front shape.

here's the pic, it looks better in person. both sides have driftwood, the left has a big piece in the back and the right side has a piece of manzanita. Also both sides have a piece of a terracotta pot to use as a hide and a fake leaf(s) at the top to sleep on.


----------



## SteveTheBetta

My betta's new tank setup! Im so proud of it :-D lol im a first time betta owner! he's got a couple live plants, the rest are fake eventually i would like to replace them with real ones. There is a heater hidden in the back and a thermometer and a snail hiding somewhere. eventually i will get a couple shrimp. the filter the tank came with was pretty strong but the bottle baffler that i saw on here works wonders!


----------



## Atena

Wow. So pretty. I love the lighting


----------



## MadameDesu

SteveTheBetta said:


> My betta's new tank setup! Im so proud of it :-D lol im a first time betta owner! he's got a couple live plants, the rest are fake eventually i would like to replace them with real ones. There is a heater hidden in the back and a thermometer and a snail hiding somewhere. eventually i will get a couple shrimp. the filter the tank came with was pretty strong but the bottle baffler that i saw on here works wonders!


What plant is that in the middle with the big leaves?


----------



## SteveTheBetta

MadameDesu said:


> What plant is that in the middle with the big leaves?


 Im not sure  i got it from the local pet store. its one of the live plants i have.


----------



## MadameDesu

It looks like a perfect plant for a betta to rest on


----------



## SteveTheBetta

MadameDesu said:


> It looks like a perfect plant for a betta to rest on


it is! he loves it, before it started growing roots it floated around so that was neat too. My betta loves to rest on his snail when the snail is sitting towards the top of the tank lol


----------



## MadameDesu

Oh my gosh that's too funny. A betta sitting on a snail 
And you say "his" snail? Does your pet have a pet? lol


----------



## Atena

SteveTheBetta said:


> iMy betta loves to rest on his snail when the snail is sitting towards the top of the tank lol


I would love to see a photo of that.


----------



## MissRachel

JadeAngel said:


> With the tank light (top picture). The tank light can be switched between white, blue, and a combo.
> 
> With flash (bottom picture)
> 
> Saki is a copper & purple double tail but he looks nearly black hiding back there :roll:
> 
> So this is my guy's 5 gallon tank. I grew up raising bettas, but I always trusted my mom to know what was best for a pet... so I never knew that bettas needed plants, aeration, gravel and all that when I was younger. Growing up, ours always lived in a 2 gallon tank with those decorative glass beads, and a castle. No aeration, temperature checks, variety in diet, filter, plants, or even water conditioning. Their water was changed completely once in a while instead of only partially once a week. I guess it wasn't as bad as it gets, but it wasn't ideal either.
> 
> So mine has gravel with a few decorative glass stones spread out, 2 silk plants, 1 plastic plant, a filter, his castle, and an air stone (that's hiding in the corner behind the green plant) We haven't needed a heater yet since he's in our bedroom, but I keep a thermometer on his tank and it stays between 79-81. I'm not sure we'll even need one in the winter (I'm Pennsylvania) since our faulty heating system keeps this room warmest in the winter whether we like it or not.
> 
> Now my husband loves this guy so much he got a betta, and it's in Saki's old 2 gallon tank... since I got this 5 gallon tank, he's decided to get one for his guy too!


Ohmigosh I love that castle! Where did you find it? My soon to be fish is named Flash too, actually. I won his aquabid auction and am still waiting for the maol to come in. He's named for my school mascot as what drew me to him was rhâ he was my school colors! Didn't think it would be that popular of a name.


----------



## copperarabian

the last pic didn't show my 10g tank very well so I took two separate photos of each side.


----------



## TaylorLynne

My 20 gallon sorority! Home to six girls.


----------



## MSG

Wow those are some healthy looking java ferns. My plants look the polar opposite of that. 

What type of fluorescent tube do you have in the hood?

Is that a aquaclear filter in the background?


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Love your tank @copperarabian! Where did you get those twigs/branches?


----------



## copperarabian

puppyrjjkm said:


> Love your tank @copperarabian! Where did you get those twigs/branches?


I hacked off a thick 37" branch from a manzanita tree while camping, I planed to use it as a perch but it's a bit too big so I changed my mind. Those twigs are small pieces I removed from the larger branch.

I left it out in the sun for 2 weeks, scraped off all the bark then sanitized the wood


----------



## happypappy

Beautiful!


----------



## TaylorLynne

MSG said:


> Wow those are some healthy looking java ferns. My plants look the polar opposite of that.
> 
> What type of fluorescent tube do you have in the hood?
> 
> Is that a aquaclear filter in the background?


It's just the Aqueon T8 full spectrum bulb that came with the hood. I was afraid one T8 wouldn't be enough light but the ferns seem to be doing great. 

It is! It's the aquaclear 30. I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## djembekah

Finally got some more itty bitty plants for my 29. Lots of wisteria, and two little java ferns. I hope they do well!










I have five female bettas, along with all the non-betta things in my sig, living in that tank xD


----------



## Batmantha

Switched to an Blue Planet tank because you can change the filter flow which makes it so much easier and not as strong a light which Phanta seems to like
Put more potted plants in - normally I just go for amazon swords but I saw a few nice potted plants so I thought I would change it up a bit



















2 amazon swords
Potted anubis and another one attached to driftwood
Potted crypt
Potted Helfire


----------



## Laki

Everyone's tanks are so nice! Giving me ideas  I like the large round beach rocks people use. Anyways, here's my latest project: divided 5 gallon.


----------



## Atena

Love the dive helmet!


----------



## MSG

Aqueon T8 full spectrum bulb? I looked it up, but it doesn't give you the K rating, the website doesn't say and it gives you a thumbnail picture to show the spectrum rating. ARGH!! 

I gotta make sure the bulbs I use are rated in a high enough K, so it's beneficial to the plants. 

Also I'm using a Aquaclear 150 aka the 30 in a 6 gallon. 



I have a dive helmet type ornament, but it wasn't safe for bettas I'll post it on another thread.


----------



## GreyHounD

This is how I will set up all my 1 gallon tank within a year:










I'll be using this rechargeable flashlight as my light and to not give 24/7 lights on for my betta's. 

Currently I have 1 tank only for the mean time.

Still growing water sprites for each tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

If you are putting live plants in your tank your flashlight will not provide the proper lighting for the plants. you also should put more decor in there to entertain your betta.


----------



## Olympia

Not to mention there's no where to escape from that glaring light. Betta like being able to have some shade.


----------



## Olympia

Redid the 15 gallon. Still sucks. Meh.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia, I wanna stealy those rocks.


----------



## FlAussieMom

2.5 gallon set up for the new fish








Purple/red/green/copper half moon double tail no name yet








left side








Middle








right side


----------



## MistersMom

@ olympian... i really like those rocks, and your plants, thats a very nice tank, if you want to know how to make the dividers stay and stiff, all you need is report binders on all 4 sides, it works wonders! and they are cheap at staples, ice never seen them at walmart...


----------



## Olympia

I've been looking for report binders forever. -__-
My staples didn't have them when I looked. 
And yup found those rocks on the lake. :-D Reuben (middle, on the sand in the photo) tried to pick a fight with the red patch on one of the rocks.


----------



## MistersMom

they are like 5$ if you sent me the $ in the mail i could mail you some... they sell them here...


----------



## Olympia

That's okay. I'm all the way in Canada. 
Lol, I'm quite fond of my loopy dividers! Not. xD I'm going to ask next time I go to staples.


----------



## MistersMom

oh okay, and ive mailed things to the UK before so you never know! lol. you can always order them online form staples... also. lol


----------



## Olympia

True. Hopefully if I ask they can bring some in though. Ugh. At least the dividers are doing their job properly. ;-)


----------



## MistersMom

yeah thats true! lol my boy w/ fin rot jumped over the diveder in the hospital tank, so now he has less fins than before, and he is seperated... :/ tisk tisk. lol


----------



## Batmantha

MSG said:


> I have a dive helmet type ornament, but it wasn't safe for bettas I'll post it on another thread.


Really? Wow, wonder if its the same one, this one has another opening on the other side of the helmet, no rough edges, had it another tank for a while still no paint peeling and all the openings are big enough to fit my giant even when he is flaring so I figured it was ok


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> That's okay. I'm all the way in Canada.
> Lol, I'm quite fond of my loopy dividers! Not. xD I'm going to ask next time I go to staples.


do they ship to store?


----------



## MSG

No, it's not the same ornament. Mine is like a skeleton of a diver with the helmet. It's creepy yes, but I didn't buy it. 

I got this box of pirate themed ornaments, the sunken ship doesn't pass my test either.


----------



## GreyHounD

Olympia said:


> Not to mention there's no where to escape from that glaring light. Betta like being able to have some shade.


The plant covers the whole tank and the light is just there for some meantime and then back to the dark.

I just placed a reflector and full power the flashlight to make the tank clear since it was night time I did not use my camera but instead a 1.3 mp phone's camera without a flash.:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*you can see pics of my tank in my albums  Love ALL your tanks, they are beautiful!*


----------



## GreyHounD

where's the album rainbow.?


----------



## MeganJo215

*Tank REMODEL! *

Here's a picture of my fishy's tank "before" I remodeled it. Sad, I know, but it's going to be awesome once I finish! I got several plants, sand, and decorations! So excited to post "after" pictures! :-D

~Megan Jo


----------



## MistersMom

im excited to see them!


----------



## MoneyFish

Updated: Got more plants in the mail today, fills in the tank a bit more. Still need to tweak it to not look so 'cluttered'.


----------



## mursey

Moneyfish, that tank is SO pretty! 

Do you always have to pay something like $25 worth of shipping when you order plants? I was about to order $50 worth of plants from aquariumplants.com, and I realized the shipping is 50% of the cost of plants! Is that pretty much standard?


----------



## MoneyFish

mursey said:


> Moneyfish, that tank is SO pretty!
> 
> Do you always have to pay something like $25 worth of shipping when you order plants? I was about to order $50 worth of plants from aquariumplants.com, and I realized the shipping is 50% of the cost of plants! Is that pretty much standard?


Thank you for the compliments on my tank! :-D

I order from plantedaquariumcentral.com. I like the prices, plus they always sends extra plants! The last order I did wasn't too bad, I think shipping was like $10. I think on my bigger order of $50 it was $14.


----------



## MeganJo215

*Fishy tank remodel- After!*

Okay, here's my fishy tank after the remodel! Let me know what you think. Do you see anything wrong with it? I'm hoping the plants will grow with the tank.  Sorry he's blurry, he's was busy exploring his new home! lol :-D

Before:










After!


----------



## bilbey123

MeganJo215, Your tank looks so good now, im sure your betta loves it!


----------



## MeganJo215

bilbey123 said:


> MeganJo215, Your tank looks so good now, im sure your betta loves it!


Thank you! Yes, I was so excited when I first put him in. I didn't know what he'd think, but he went straight to the plants and swan under the bridge, and started exploring. He's even tried out the floating log. lol I don't know if I really like the floating log or not, we'll see.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@MeganJo

Wow it looks great!! I have that tree house in Teeney's tank too :-D


----------



## MeganJo215

teeneythebetta said:


> @MeganJo
> 
> Wow it looks great!! I have that tree house in Teeney's tank too :-D


Thank you!!  I just love it! I love the naturally feel of the decorations, plants, stones, sand, etc. What can I say? I love the outdoors! :-D lol


----------



## Silverfang

Megan that looks really nice. I know he'll love it!

say money, what is that plant just behind the driftwood. Is it some sort of water sprite?


----------



## mursey

MoneyFish said:


> Thank you for the compliments on my tank! :-D
> 
> I order from plantedaquariumcentral.com. I like the prices, plus they always sends extra plants! The last order I did wasn't too bad, I think shipping was like $10. I think on my bigger order of $50 it was $14.



Thanks for the info! I will look at their site too. And yes, your tank is really nice- inspiring me actually.


----------



## MoneyFish

Silverfang said:


> Megan that looks really nice. I know he'll love it!
> 
> say money, what is that plant just behind the driftwood. Is it some sort of water sprite?


Yup, they had it listed on the site as water sprite. 

And Megan your tank remodel looks awesome!!


----------



## ballard2

*only a month in to this hobby, oy vey!*


----------



## ao

ballard2 said:


>


pictures dint show up


----------



## MadameDesu

aokashi said:


> pictures dint show up


I'm not seeing them either :/


----------



## MistersMom

me neither D:


----------



## ballard2

sorry, rookie here, i will try to figure it out...


----------



## homegrown terror

two 3-gallon halfmoons (Godric and Eric live here)









10-gallon live planted community tank (Odin my king betta, and his molly and platy friends Thor, Freija, Sunna, Skadhi and Tyr, and ADF's Loki, Grendel and Hel) in the process of being forested, it's about 50% of the way there:









30-gallon goldfish tank, home to Dahmer, Crowley, LaVey, Ripper and Al)


----------



## MadameDesu

Homegrown: Love the tanks and the betta names, lol


----------



## Laki

I love them too! The 3g halfmoon tanks are really well done!


----------



## a123andpoof

So went to petsmart Sunday and Walmart Saturday and bout some new decor for my tanks! So thought I would show them off!

This is Hopes tank got her Saturday. This 1g is temperary.









Tappys home the cave is all thats new. He had a larger ornament in there before and I thought it looked to cluttered.









This is Yuki's home. She is my baby betta. I wanted to go with something childish since she is a baby and the shark ornament was perfect!









And lastly Tamaki's tank. I dont have any before pictures, but the gravel was black, all the plants were dark, and he is a dark blue so seeing him was very difficult, so I decided to make it lighter! The water was just changed yesterday. But there is dirt under the gravel, so its still just settling.


----------



## Tophs

I jsut won him at a fair so i know i still need for stuff but here is what i have now.

p.s. he loves swimming on the inside of the thermometer


----------



## Olympia

Welcome!

Won him at a fair? Sounds horrible, can't imagine how many of them WON'T end up with good homes. :-(


----------



## Tophs

Olympia said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Won him at a fair? Sounds horrible, can't imagine how many of them WON'T end up with good homes. :-(


Ya i know. He came in this (red lid) and i imagine most of the other ones won will stay in them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

well atleast they weren't in tiny little cups or bags


----------



## teeneythebetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> well atleast they weren't in tiny little cups or bags


true. A critter keeper is better than.. the... *gulp* TEDDY TANK... :roll:


----------



## MarcusTheGreat

my new setup after a nice water change 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62539&stc=1&d=1344906595


----------



## MistersMom

oh my lord what a gorgeous aqua scape!!!! D': im gonna cry!!! how beautiful!


----------



## MadameDesu

Tophs said:


> I jsut won him at a fair so i know i still need for stuff but here is what i have now.
> 
> p.s. he loves swimming on the inside of the thermometer


I have that same thermometer and my Rosie loves to swim around it as well 
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## a123andpoof

marcusthegreat that tank is amazing! Just beautiful.


----------



## Tophs

MadameDesu said:


> I have that same thermometer and my Rosie loves to swim around it as well
> Welcome to the forums!


Ya i dont know what it is but i like it since its right by me.


----------



## Mikey1st

Hey Guys, here is my first ever betta, got him set up at work and now going to buy a big tank and another 1 for home.
Its a 7 litre tank (i think that is 1.5 gallons).

I don't know to much about these guys, if anyone has any tips for what i should change please let me know.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Mikey

Well the basics would be...

-At least a 2.5 gallon tank (the bigger the better)
-A heater
-Water change schedule to fit your tank's size.
For a 7 liter tank, you could probably do 3 water changes per week- 2 50% changes and 1 100% change until you upgrade.

2.5 to 5 gal tank- 2 water changes per week... 1 50%, 1 100%


----------



## cjayBetta

This is for unfiltered of course.


----------



## Mikey1st

Hey thanks for the info.
I do have a heater in there (unsure of temp but thermometer is on its way) in my office it rarely drops below 22 degree's so the heater is just a back up.

I have been looking into how often I need to change the water, I was told 3 a week although I have a filter and was told would be required less often because of it.
Is it possible to cycle a 7 litre tank? (purely because if I'm constantly changing the water the boss will flip out haha)


----------



## Silverfang

there is some debate on the issue, but OFL has conducted experiments, 1- 5 gal tanks can be given 1 100% and one 50% a week to maintain water params. Filters will change this.


----------



## Mikey1st

Also a little off topic but my boss mentioned his fins don't look "the best" does anyone think it looks like he could have a illness?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Mikey1st said:


> Also a little off topic but my boss mentioned his fins don't look "the best" does anyone think it looks like he could have a illness?


Actually in the picture, he looks great. He looks very healthy. There are different tail types, so maybe your boss is comparing him to another tail type? Yours is a veil tail. He is very pretty, I love that blue color


----------



## ukandy

He is very pretty but looks fine to me. A nice find.


----------



## Marine101

I have a ten gallon with gravel and two fake plants. I know there should probably be more in there, but for now when I start off, is that ok? I plan on getting a little cave, a rock, and one other plant eventually.


----------



## cjayBetta

The only thing "wrong" i see is there might be a bit too much gravel. If you remove about half it will give your guy some more swimming room


----------



## ukandy

For now its ok but iwould get a few more plants and a hidey hole for him soon. I'd advise silk plants if you go for fake plants, plastic ones can tear fins.


----------



## Marine101

The gravel barely covers the bottom of the tank; I had to get it juuuust right in order for it to cover the bottom so I don't think there's a problem with that.


----------



## MadameDesu

cjayBetta said:


> The only thing "wrong" i see is there might be a bit too much gravel. If you remove about half it will give your guy some more swimming room


I agree. That's the first thing I thought when I saw the tank. 
Other than that, I would add a hidey spot for him as others have suggested.


----------



## Mikey1st

Marine i believe the "to much gravel" comments are directed at me .
As for the hidey hole i was going to get a cave but i have found he constantly gets in behind the filter (between filter and heater) and seems to hang out there for a while n seems happy, Maybe a cave would be good.

Ill have to change the plant, i bought a fake plastic one before finding out it can hurt their fin's.


----------



## Marine101

I have plastic plants...no real sharp bits, mostly quite smooth and very flexible. The betta plants were these tiny little suction cup things that would've fallen off in an instant.


----------



## ukandy

Go for some plants that have broad leaves and go quite high in the tank he'll love you for it  Oh my old crowntail loved resting behind my filter until i realised he hated the current it created.


----------



## Marine101

The plastic ones go all the way up and one spreads out quite a bit. I cannot take care of aquatic plants, unfortunately. 
If I were to boil a rock from outside would it be aquarium safe? I mean really, really boil and clean it.


----------



## mursey

I stuck rocks from outside in a few of my tanks and nothing bad happened. I made rock sculptures and put them in there and nothing happened. But I live in Arizona.. . . it is so %$#@ hot it probably heated and dried any organism that could possibly live in the rocks. . . maybe.


----------



## mursey

teeneythebetta said:


> @Mikey
> 
> Well the basics would be...
> 
> -At least a 2.5 gallon tank (the bigger the better)
> -A heater
> -Water change schedule to fit your tank's size.
> For a 7 liter tank, you could probably do 3 water changes per week- 2 50% changes and 1 100% change until you upgrade.
> 
> 2.5 to 5 gal tank- 2 water changes per week... 1 50%, 1 100%



I have a question - I have one 2.5 gallon tank (my other betta tanks are bigger but this guy is tiny with a swim bladder problem so he doesn't seem to want a huge tank anyway). I don't do quite as many water changes as you mentioned, but only because I test the ammonia and it usually is still super low. (not over .02)

Is that because I have a filter with biological media added and I add Colony or other brands of beneficial bacteria? Or is it because maybe when I keep adding water to replace the evaporated water, it is enough? I know people say it's hard to cycle such a small tank but could I have successfully cycled it?


----------



## teeneythebetta

mursey said:


> I have a question - I have one 2.5 gallon tank (my other betta tanks are bigger but this guy is tiny with a swim bladder problem so he doesn't seem to want a huge tank anyway). I don't do quite as many water changes as you mentioned, but only because I test the ammonia and it usually is still super low. (not over .02)
> 
> Is that because I have a filter with biological media added and I add Colony or other brands of beneficial bacteria? Or is it because maybe when I keep adding water to replace the evaporated water, it is enough? I know people say it's hard to cycle such a small tank but could I have successfully cycled it?


You still want to do a weekly water change to maintain good water quality.
What do you mean "brands" of beneficial bacteria? The cycling products you can buy don't cycle the tank, they help jump start it.

If you are detecting any ammonia, your tank isn't cycled. Cycled tank with have 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite and some nitrate.


----------



## deso

Tank update! New driftwood, flame moss carpet, hydrocotyle tripartita in the back.


----------



## mursey

Deso, I think that is beautiful. Your betta really shines in there too.


----------



## deso

Thanks much mursey! For once he decided to pose perfectly for the photo. He's usually swimming too quickly for the camera to capture and ends up as a blurry black-and-red blob.


----------



## mursey

teeneythebetta said:


> You still want to do a weekly water change to maintain good water quality.
> What do you mean "brands" of beneficial bacteria? The cycling products you can buy don't cycle the tank, they help jump start it.
> 
> If you are detecting any ammonia, your tank isn't cycled. Cycled tank with have 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite and some nitrate.


By brands I meant that currently I have "Colony" but I had previously bought a beneficial bacteria supplement by another name, I just can't remember it.

I didn't know that about the ammonia, thanks for that info. It's hard for me to understand how you can tell that there is no ammonia at all though- being that the test kits I was told to get are color charts and colors are a bit subjective. I have the Freshwater Master Test Kit and I still keep the suction cup ammonia readers just for an extra "alert" since I bought them before people told me to get the MAster test kit.

I pretty much change water if anything isn't the first color of my ammonia charts. (really light yellow). I understand people here said that the master tst kits are a good value but honestly I am not so sure since it takes forever to test little tubes of water from my 6 aquariums for ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites. Ph. . . forget it. Then we're adding 5 test tubes of water testing per tank, because we have super high ph and I usually need to do the high ph test too. So 3 times 6 is 18 freaking test tubes of different methods of shaking up chemicals or not shaking them but just dropping them in, etc . .. I can't imagine this is how people take care of their multiple bettas or you couldn't have a job.


----------



## mursey

deso said:


> Thanks much mursey! For once he decided to pose perfectly for the photo. He's usually swimming too quickly for the camera to capture and ends up as a blurry black-and-red blob.


Ha! I totally understand. I guess he decided to be "majestic" for a moment.


----------



## cjayBetta

Newest tank


----------



## teeneythebetta

mursey said:


> By brands I meant that currently I have "Colony" but I had previously bought a beneficial bacteria supplement by another name, I just can't remember it.
> 
> I didn't know that about the ammonia, thanks for that info. It's hard for me to understand how you can tell that there is no ammonia at all though- being that the test kits I was told to get are color charts and colors are a bit subjective. I have the Freshwater Master Test Kit and I still keep the suction cup ammonia readers just for an extra "alert" since I bought them before people told me to get the MAster test kit.
> 
> I pretty much change water if anything isn't the first color of my ammonia charts. (really light yellow). I understand people here said that the master tst kits are a good value but honestly I am not so sure since it takes forever to test little tubes of water from my 6 aquariums for ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites. Ph. . . forget it. Then we're adding 5 test tubes of water testing per tank, because we have super high ph and I usually need to do the high ph test too. So 3 times 6 is 18 freaking test tubes of different methods of shaking up chemicals or not shaking them but just dropping them in, etc . .. I can't imagine this is how people take care of their multiple bettas or you couldn't have a job.


I know it seems like a burden, but I use the API master liquid kit and it works perfectly for me. My tank is cycled and it clearly shows 0 ppm ammonia, 0 nitrite, and since my tank is very understocked, 5 ppm nitrate.


----------



## randy84

*split tank*

one divider is homemade not pretty but it works great. It cost around 7.00 and i have enough materials to make many more compared to the store bought divider that cost 15.00


----------



## Orpheus92

Hello there, nice tanks you all have  I've just gotten a new set-up for my pretty boy, Mr. Fancy Pants yesterday!










And the man himself  (He's also getting some blue on his fins!)










I also changed up the sorority as well, looks pretty good!


----------



## Destinystar

to cjaybetta..Love the castle but you might want to remove some of those clear stone as your Betta could get trapped under them.


----------



## Silverfang

Deso! What is that on the driftwood? That looks like something other than moss


----------



## deso

Silverfang said:


> Deso! What is that on the driftwood? That looks like something other than moss


It's just Christmas moss gone a bit wild! I'm thinking of replacing it with another moss, Fissidens Fontanus, though, for a more tree-like look.


----------



## Laki

Jelly. I love that tank deso! The driftwood and moss really adds such a nice natural touch! 
I want a sorority now.. T-T


----------



## cjayBetta

There are not that many... There are some bigger rocks that make it look that way.


----------



## MistersMom

there is a thread on how to make those dividers form a stiffer canvas, like all 4 of mine are, but it works lol.


----------



## randy84

going to go thread hunting thank you


----------



## MistersMom

yeah.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

*here is my Giant girl and her tank*

This is my 10 gal tank my Giant girl sweetness lives in.She is getting very tame ! 










She loves getting attention!


----------



## mursey

Oh! So many cute tanks! Here is my smallest tank, because Nimbus had swim bladder problems and is very little. The epsom salt seems to help slightly and today I found frozen daphnia, which is what many senior members recommended besides peas .. so we will see. Anyway, he seems happy. He got new live plants today and his newly decorated "castle" I made him. You can't really see but it is 3 floors of caves with several in and out holes, covered with matching substrate and silicone anemone pieces I cut. I know that big peach thing takes uo a lot of room but due to his swim issues . . he seems to really love it/need it to sleep and rest in. It's the one thing I think he would be very upset if I took away from him.


----------



## laoshun




----------



## TheCheese909

laoshun, I don't know if that's just one of those amazing photos that happens every great once in awhile on crummy cameras (like i've got) or if you have an amazing camera. What type of camera do you use? 

That tank is beautiful by the way, even if the pic turned out not as amazing, it's still a great looking tank!


----------



## halfmoonblu

How do you enter the URL of an image if it's stored on your computer?? Why can't you upload a pic??


----------



## TheCheese909

Click "Go Advanced", scroll down to Additional Options to Attach Files & Manage Attachments.

 You're welcome.


----------



## LionCalie

I completely rearranged Skye's 5.5 gallon. Also added a sponge filter. Sorry the tank is still a bit cloudy from me messing with the sand. I actually found the river rocks outside and made them safe by soaking them in boiling water.

Here is how it looked before, very messy - http://www.flickr.com/photos/airyka44/7688217326/

Now -


----------



## laoshun

TheCheese909 said:


> laoshun, I don't know if that's just one of those amazing photos that happens every great once in awhile on crummy cameras (like i've got) or if you have an amazing camera. What type of camera do you use?
> 
> That tank is beautiful by the way, even if the pic turned out not as amazing, it's still a great looking tank!


Haha, well I have a crummy camera but my girlfriend on the other hand has an amazing one and I had gotten to use it.


----------



## Spiderling00

My 15 gallon sorority.


----------



## Jupiter

halfmoonblu said:


> How do you enter the URL of an image if it's stored on your computer?? Why can't you upload a pic??


Alternatively, you can upload the picture via an image hosting site (such as Tinypic, imageshack, photobucket, etc.) which will then give you a URL to post.

Also, love your tanks Laoshun and Spiderling!


----------



## Silverfang

Spider, that is awesome!


----------



## Spiderling00

Silverfang said:


> Spider, that is awesome!


Thank you so much. I really want my girls to be happy!


----------



## Silverfang

I understand completely, I'll post pictures of my tank after I get the driftwood in


----------



## Silverfang

Here it is, added the driftwood, with three bunches of java fern attached with cotton embroidery floss. Plus a bunch of cabomba and two other plants I'm not sure what they are, but look like nice stems.



















Not sure what all the plants are. Lots of cabomba, a couple species of hygrophilia (which I really need to trim- I swear they have to be 6" above the water line when held up), a few crypts, a pair of swords, some floating pennywort. I tossed in a netful of I think salvia? salvinia? Current inhabitants two females (hence the breeder net, Iris was bullying poor miss). 1 bristlenose pleco (he did not like being netted out of my shrimp tank!). And heards of trumpets and the remains of a clutch of apple snails. When the apple snails get nickle sized they are going to the LFS for store credit and more plants/shrimp.


----------



## Jupiter

Looks good Silverfang!


----------



## Spiderling00

Silverfang, I love your fish jungle!


----------



## katydidmischief

This is Michael's new home. I'm currently cycling the tank.


----------



## Seki

How could I have missed this thread for so long? LOL

Drago's bachelor pad~


----------



## acadialover

ballard2 said:


>


wow, your avatar fish is awesome !!! Where did you get him ??


----------



## acadialover

deso said:


> Tank update! New driftwood, flame moss carpet, hydrocotyle tripartita in the back.


wow.... that is a STUNNING fish ! He doesn't look real, and your tank is gorgeous !


----------



## deso

Thanks acadialover ) He's a real character as well as being quite unique-looking, and I spoil him silly. Hope he'll be here to enjoy his tank for years to come.


----------



## notsabrina

Marineland Crescent 5 gal. tank! Caviar loves to swim through his log, goes behind the filter, lays down by the rocks, and ends up on his bed before doing the whole thing all over again haha.


----------



## ballard2

*avatar*



acadialover said:


> wow, your avatar fish is awesome !!! Where did you get him ??


 
thanks, got him thru aquariumpal on ebay, very awesome seller and fish!!


----------



## Tophs

(shot from angels cause glare.)

I didnt change anything from my 2.5 yet so im just showing how it looks before i get some more greenery. 

I had to rip apart one of my fishnets a stuff it in the filter to weaken the flow. Hopefully it does screw with the filtering.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Tophs

Beautiful tank!  If youre having problems with the filter output, filling the tank up higher would help. You can fill it all the way up to the black lip


----------



## inuudo

Fluffy's new home (he's not in there right now):


----------



## mursey

Innudo,
1.) What kind of tank is that? I like the shape.

2.) I love the name "Fluffy" for a fish. Funny


----------



## inuudo

mursey,
It's a Fluval View, 15 litre/~4 gallon. The filtration system is behind that central white panel. The shape of the tank is a flat oval. I initially had Fluffy  in a one gallon cylinder but I didn't like that I couldn't see him very clearly because of the curved wall. He and I are both happier with the size and shape of this one (although I have had to finagle a way to baffle the filter strength).


----------



## Jupiter

I love the Fluval view! I've been eyeing it for a while now. yours is really nice inuudo.


----------



## inuudo

jupiter, Thanks! I started another thread with some photos and explanation of how I adjusted the intake/output flow of the filter.


----------



## sportygirl

Just got my fish! What name sounds best do you think?: Tango, Jude or moon?
his tank is a 2.5 gal from pet smart and he loves lying down on the rocks or in between the plans and the wall and barley ventures into his barrel/cave!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

sportygirl said:


> Just got my fish! What name sounds best do you think?: Tango, Jude or moon?
> his tank is a 2.5 gal from pet smart and he loves lying down on the rocks or in between the plans and the wall and barley ventures into his barrel/cave!!!


What a cute little home! 
Laying on the bottom isn't always a good sign though- it's often a sign that they are too cold.

Is your tank heated? What temperature is his water?


----------



## deso

inuudo said:


> mursey,
> It's a Fluval View, 15 litre/~4 gallon. The filtration system is behind that central white panel. The shape of the tank is a flat oval. I initially had Fluffy  in a one gallon cylinder but I didn't like that I couldn't see him very clearly because of the curved wall. He and I are both happier with the size and shape of this one (although I have had to finagle a way to baffle the filter strength).


That Fluval View is real nice  But if it has a lid, then where do you fit the heater and its cord? Just curious, as I'd consider buying one if I get a second betta.


----------



## inuudo

deso, here are a couple of photos looking down at the top. The first one is with the lid on and the second one is with it off (note that the foam is something I've added to reduce the water motion; there should be two charcoal filters slotted into the housing but I've removed them to medicate):


















I have some other photos posted of the underside of the filter housing in a thread called fluval view filter baffle.

The filter housing is a plastic hollow column that fits into an arc jutting out from the back of the tank. The handle that lifts the housing out is that black part you see across the bottom of the second photo; it is also the LED lighting structure. The motor fits underneath the bottom of the housing unit (again, there are other photos in the other thread that might illustrate this better than I'm explaining it). The cords are all tucked into channels built into the housing.


----------



## soccerdog693

My new upgraded tank with an alien theme... It's inhabitants are Roger the halfmoon and Klaus the nerite snail.


----------



## kimmysticks

Hello all!

I am brand new here, and a newbie when it comes to bettas. I did some research and got our first tank going today! This is a 2.5 gallon MiniBow tank, with live anacharis and our yet unnamed male dragon scale crown tail (that's what he was labeled as at the store, hopefully it's correct?). I hope I did a decent job for this little guy to start!



















Kim


----------



## Sceven

kimmysticks said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am brand new here, and a newbie when it comes to bettas. I did some research and got our first tank going today! This is a 2.5 gallon MiniBow tank, with live anacharis and our yet unnamed male dragon scale crown tail (that's what he was labeled as at the store, hopefully it's correct?). I hope I did a decent job for this little guy to start!
> 
> 
> Kim


Looks good, you just need to get him a heater, and a name


----------



## kimmysticks

Sceven said:


> Looks good, you just need to get him a heater, and a name


Heater check, name...not yet :-D


----------



## MistersMom

he's a cute little fishy :3 i love fishies.... i have no life... lol.... good luck with him, i have the same tank btw lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

MistersMom said:


> he's a cute little fishy :3 i love fishies.... i have no life... lol.... good luck with him, i have the same tank btw lol


LOOOL
Today was my 3rd day of school and in algebra we played 2 truths, 1 lie,
So this girl next to me one of her truths was that she's afraid of fish.
:shock:


----------



## MistersMom

LOL how lame!!! lol..... wow...


----------



## MistersMom

the tank for my class betta at school. its a ten gallon.


----------



## FishProxy

Here's my 2.5 Gallon tank ! 









Here is my new half moon betta fish, Theodore !


----------



## randy84

spawn tank


----------



## randy84

the pair


----------



## randy84

more pics


----------



## Suki

Hi this is my tank.. and my 3 bettas


----------



## kimmysticks

I love seeing everyone's tanks! Lots of inspiration.


----------



## Jupiter

Suki, while your bettas are very nice...is that their permanent living arrangement? 

You shouldn't mix a male with females, and while females can be kept in groups, they need some specific requirements. 

Your tank looks like a 10 gallon. You could put up two dividers and give each betta its own seperate area, they'll probably be much more happy and healthy that way.


----------



## Suki

Yeah, that's how they live.. I've heard yes, that your not supposed to keep them together, after the guy at the pet shop said it's fine.. I also thought of putting up a divider, as I do not really have space for another tank. I would love to have a tank for each, would have so much more bettas then..

But they don't really fight, and not stressed all the time... Or will something go wrong sometime? :-(


----------



## teeneythebetta

Suki said:


> Yeah, that's how they live.. I've heard yes, that your not supposed to keep them together, after the guy at the pet shop said it's fine.. I also thought of putting up a divider, as I do not really have space for another tank. I would love to have a tank for each, would have so much more bettas then..
> 
> But they don't really fight, and not stressed all the time... Or will something go wrong sometime? :-(


The pet store person told you this, oh you mean the people that kill the fish? Yeah don't take ANY of their advice.

They will act fine but at some point in time you will find at least one of them dead. A few months ago someone on here had 2 females & 1 male together, we told them to separate them ASAP. the person said they weren't separating them because they lived together for a year with no problems.
Ironically, a few days later both females were killed.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

+1 to Teeney! Betta Splendens should never be together unless breeding or sorority reasons. They don't get lonely nor do they want friends. They are solitary fish and if you do keep them together WITHOUT massive filtration, tons of decorations, and heavily planted, you ARE stressing them to death. See the stress stripes on those females? Please do your research first and DON'T try this at home, it's for experienced Betta keepers. I'm sorry but I'm blunt when I need to get the reason across.


----------



## lillyandquigly

@Teeney, were you talking about what happened to me almost a year ago? If so it was one of my females that died, but yeah, Laki you should get a new tank for the male and devide the tank for the feamles


----------



## teeneythebetta

lillyandquigly said:


> @Teeney, were you talking about what happened to me almost a year ago? If so it was one of my females that died, but yeah, Laki you should get a new tank for the male and devide the tank for the feamles


No this was only a month or two ago.


----------



## lillyandquigly

oh that's too bad, after what happened to me, I try to warn all people who make my mistake about it, but most are stubborn like I was, to tell you the truth, the main reason I was being stubborn cause I didn't have any extra space


----------



## Jupiter

Suki said:


> Yeah, that's how they live.. I've heard yes, that your not supposed to keep them together, after the guy at the pet shop said it's fine.. I also thought of putting up a divider, as I do not really have space for another tank. I would love to have a tank for each, would have so much more bettas then..
> 
> But they don't really fight, and not stressed all the time... Or will something go wrong sometime? :-(



The stripes on the females suggest that they're stressed. And yeah, unfortunately, you never know what can happen or when... :S

Fortunately, like I said before, your tank is big enough for all three of them to live in separate sections. 
Do you have a craft store? One that sells sewing mesh? If so, you can make a divider with that, and it's pretty cheap!


----------



## ao

@Suki - it's really not recommended... natural instincts will tell them to mate (and abuse each other) D: really we just dont want you to learn the hard way... 

If you are not good at making stuff, two breeders nets can take care of the problem temporarily.


----------



## JackisLost

LebronTheBetta said:


> +1 to Teeney! Betta Splendens should never be together unless breeding or sorority reasons. They don't get lonely nor do they want friends. They are solitary fish and if you do keep them together WITHOUT massive filtration, tons of decorations, and heavily planted, you ARE stressing them to death. See the stress stripes on those females? Please do your research first and DON'T try this at home, it's for experienced Betta keepers. I'm sorry but I'm blunt when I need to get the reason across.


I wouldn't keep the bettas together like he did, also. But I don't think those are really stress stripes, two of the bettas are just really young and haven't grown colors yet


----------



## MistersMom

JackisLost said:


> I wouldn't keep the bettas together like he did, also. But I don't think those are really stress stripes, two of the bettas are just really young and haven't grown colors yet



No, those are definitely stress stripes..... a betta is not naturally striped... 


BTW gorgeous bettas, but definately need to be seperated, good luck!


----------



## teeneythebetta

JackisLost said:


> I wouldn't keep the bettas together like he did, also. But I don't think those are really stress stripes, two of the bettas are just really young and haven't grown colors yet


It's not a good situation regardless of what the stripes are from.


----------



## randy84

I know its the wrong link but I was wondering I have babies popping up and down just noticed this morning.Any one know how soon I should remove the daddy


----------



## lelei

@Mikey I have a beautiful Blue VT fishy named Sapphire that looks like your VT He looks like he is very well, VT are supposed to look like that..He's a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

JackisLost said:


> I wouldn't keep the bettas together like he did, also. But I don't think those are really stress stripes, two of the bettas are just really young and haven't grown colors yet


I noticed as well, their fins haven't grown yet and so. But, the living conditions are out of wack. But do you really think those Bettas are not stressed? They're not wild Bettas that can be in groups, the ones we have here are bred to fight.


MistersMom said:


> No, those are definitely stress stripes..... a betta is not naturally striped...
> 
> 
> BTW gorgeous bettas, but definately need to be seperated, good luck!


Actually, when they are young, they DO get stripes. It helps them camouflage with all the plants in the water. Kinda like zebras.


----------



## Suki

Okay, thanks a lot for all your comments, I will seperate them this weekend, thx for the sewing mesh tip, I think I'll try that.. 

They are not stressed all the time though, but will separate them hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Suki said:


> Okay, thanks a lot for all your comments, I will seperate them this weekend, thx for the sewing mesh tip, I think I'll try that..
> 
> They are not stressed all the time though, but will separate them hopefully tomorrow.


Thats great to hear! :-D I appreciate you taking the advice given and not being stubborn, many members are stubborn and the fish pay the price.


----------



## MistersMom

yeah, and im glad you didnt take offense to every one telling you the same thing.... lol.


----------



## homegrown terror

Frodo and Sam's divided 10gallon. it's silk planted with live bamboo stalks on either side. we're gonna be getting some more fun things for them, we just haven't found everything that'll be perfect yet:


----------



## teeneythebetta

homegrown terror said:


> Frodo and Sam's divided 10gallon. it's silk planted with live bamboo stalks on either side. we're gonna be getting some more fun things for them, we just haven't found everything that'll be perfect yet:


Nice looking tank! My only concern is the bamboo- it's not fully aquatic, you can have it in your tank but the leave need to be out of the water, or it will die ;-)


----------



## pyro fiend

teenys right there. i was bout to point it out too. they may seem fine now. but within a month or 3 theyl look like the ones probably at your LPS, yellowing, sickly or even just bad XC could baffle the filter against the mesh, and lower your water leve, or put insome tiny tiny pots to raise them up out of the water, juust a smidge.


----------



## JackisLost

LebronTheBetta said:


> I noticed as well, their fins haven't grown yet and so. But, the living conditions are out of wack. But do you really think those Bettas are not stressed? They're not wild Bettas that can be in groups, the ones we have here are bred to fight.
> 
> 
> Actually, when they are young, they DO get stripes. It helps them camouflage with all the plants in the water. Kinda like zebras.


Maybe they are stressed and maybe they aren't, hard to tell with the young ones. It's usually okay to keep young bettas together without stressing them but as they grow and show aggression or when you're able to sex them or when they get their colors is when you definitely should consider separating them. A grown betta in the mix, I already know the tank is a little "awkward". I think his young bettas are lucky right now that the adult male is not aggressive towards them yet, kind of like having neon tetras with a male. 
And a side note, bettas bred here are mostly for show and not to fight


----------



## homegrown terror

teeneythebetta said:


> Nice looking tank! My only concern is the bamboo- it's not fully aquatic, you can have it in your tank but the leave need to be out of the water, or it will die ;-)


thanks for letting me know, i can definitely put them in some pots to get the leaves out of the water, are regular terracotta pots okay? i've seen people on here using them as "caves" in betta tanks so i figured they'd be toxin free. also, (forgive my being unknowledgable on plants) are peace lilies really safe to be fully submerged? i saw some at the store yesterday and they looked so perfect in terms of leaf shape for betta resting spots.


----------



## pyro fiend

homegrown terror said:


> thanks for letting me know, i can definitely put them in some pots to get the leaves out of the water, are regular terracotta pots okay? i've seen people on here using them as "caves" in betta tanks so i figured they'd be toxin free. also, (forgive my being unknowledgable on plants) are peace lilies really safe to be fully submerged? i saw some at the store yesterday and they looked so perfect in terms of leaf shape for betta resting spots.


yea there fine. i mean most chinese places sell them in either a cup or a jar. so a pot should be fine  anything on here we mention or put into out tanks is safe for fishies, meaning its safe for plants  

lillys no not at all! lillies get tall, need to be partly out of water, and shouldnt rly be in a tank in my oppinion


----------



## pyro fiend

home, most pet stores will sell you alot of plants that do not belong fully submerged and will lable them "aquatic" iv ven had a petco manager try to sell me coral for my betta tank... CORAL.. lol cuz "bettas love coral there the perfect hide.." lol

if im not mistaken there r 3 maybe 4 plants labeled aquatic that are not one.. is the bamboo 'lucky bamboo' 'baboo curls' whatever they call it there. it will die fully submerged.. number 2 is "umbrella plants" thay are the lillys. im preeety sure they shouldnt be in there.. [then again maybe someone knows how to keep these alive under water who knows] 3- ribon plants. not sure of real name.. but no  may be another or even a few more. :\


----------



## homegrown terror

pyro fiend said:


> yea there fine. i mean most chinese places sell them in either a cup or a jar. so a pot should be fine  anything on here we mention or put into out tanks is safe for fishies, meaning its safe for plants
> 
> lillys no not at all! lillies get tall, need to be partly out of water, and shouldnt rly be in a tank in my oppinion


okay cool, might go with a broad leaf anubias then


----------



## pyro fiend

edited last post, but yea thats a nice plant. tho bamboo looks nice. it wont last long compleatly submerged


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yes terra cotta pots can be used, but if the hole in the bottom is exposed, cover it with some aquarium safe silicone or stuff it with aquarium sponge/foam. Many bettas try to swim through the hole and get stuck or injured.


----------



## pyro fiend

im pretty sure he ment to pot the bamboo teeney


----------



## fairy74

This is my 30 gallon sorority tank.
Its been up and running for about 6 weeks but unfortunatly one of the girls has a case of dropsy and im praying that it wont affect the others.
Still have more females to add..was planning on 9 but one is sick and another turned out to be male.
Also has 3 albino cories and 3 bronze.
The girls actually seem to love the bubbles from the crystal ball and actually dissapear inside it.
Went for the magical world theme.Sorry went picture crazy.


----------



## Jupiter

What a cool tank, especially the crystal ball!


----------



## pyro fiend

this is my 20 high. my first attempt at live plants. there is 1 type of plant but i split it into 2/3 its a "arginetine sword" dono wat realy is looks nice tho ones to right others to left of rock thing.. gona put a hood on it soon i hope. dk yet figured itd be beter to put them in now then let them die in the petco tube. even if i have too little light [dono if i cn put 'heat' light above it like for reptiles.. seen on another site trying find out about these swords.. but he didnt say if it was a special bulb] so just dug a hole with fingers n put them in it.

this is a tank im hoping to start a sorority in.. never had one tho and im gna plant more plants and whatnot befor i get the girls


----------



## Seki

Just set up my new 5.5 gallon. I'm so proud of it, I HAD to share! Now I just need to find my perfect little betta buddy to go inside it~





































Sooooo... what do you guys think?


----------



## mursey

Seki I have that same background on 2 of my tanks and I love it. I feel like it looks good with real or fake green plants everywhere. We actually got it first for my "spazzy" betta saying, "it's zen .. maybe it will make him chill out!". (It didn't).

Show us more pics when you have a new betta in there


----------



## randy84

I think it is awsome it will make some betta or what ever you decide to put in it a great home !!!Great job!!!


----------



## Seki

Thanks guys! I worked on setting this up for HOURS. Ohh, the things we do for our fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

JackisLost said:


> Maybe they are stressed and maybe they aren't, hard to tell with the young ones. It's usually okay to keep young bettas together without stressing them but as they grow and show aggression or when you're able to sex them or when they get their colors is when you definitely should consider separating them. A grown betta in the mix, I already know the tank is a little "awkward". I think his young bettas are lucky right now that the adult male is not aggressive towards them yet, kind of like having neon tetras with a male.
> And a side note, bettas bred here are mostly for show and not to fight


Yes, but the male is pretty old. Considering there are not much decorations, he'll be ready to attack. True, but Betta Splendens need to be kept alone unless breeding and sorority reasons. They're more aggressive then some species of Bettas.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Seki said:


> Thanks guys! I worked on setting this up for HOURS. Ohh, the things we do for our fish.


Every time I look at your avatar, for some reason I think "spider monkey"

Your betta should be named spider monkey  lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Seki said:


> Thanks guys! I worked on setting this up for HOURS. Ohh, the things we do for our fish.


I like your tank BTW.


----------



## Akeath

Wow, Seki, that white river going under the bridge is really cool!


----------



## Friendlyfishies

I also have that background lol! I just got it in this week from an online purchase..looks great! Love seeing everyones tanks! everyones tank is so unique and different from one another, so many different artistic views and styles, makes it so fun! 

This was the start (ive only had moonie a little over a week)









then he upgraded a tank because i could get a cheap enough hood with light for the other tank









and now I finally present...Moonies updated home ...I just got some java ferns and anubias in the mail to add to the tank but for right now they are in qt


----------



## Suki

Nice tank updates the last couple of days, love your tank fairy! And friendlyfishies love the Buddha! It's awesome! 

So I've devided my tank yesterday! And so ar it looks good, they're all happy now, and for Friday night I put Astro in a small breeding net thingy, coz the females were start nibbling on his tale, and he made a bubble nest!! Really, he never made such a big bubble nest before.:-D

But anyway, will post pictures later! Thanks again


----------



## Seki

Akeath said:


> Wow, Seki, that white river going under the bridge is really cool!


Thank you! It might be my favorite part of the whole setup. LOL

@teeneythebetta - Spider monkey, huh? hahahaha It's so funny, I asked my fish if he wanted to be called Spider Monkey and he flared at me, then hid under his bridge. (Yep, I talk to my fish. He's a good listener! hahaha)

@LebronTheBetta - thank you!

Friendlyfishies - I love your little pagoda! I was so torn between that one and the one I got... yours looks so rustic! And isn't the background great? I love how serene it is. I've been to a Japanese Garden at an arboretum in my state, and it was so peaceful... I have a picture from the Japanese garden that is very similar to that background, so when I saw it in the store, I knew I had to have it!


----------



## Suki

I also really like the bridge in your tank Seki!
I wish I can have a huge tank, and decorate it beautifully... but don't have space, maybe in my own house one day ;-)


----------



## Seki

Suki said:


> I also really like the bridge in your tank Seki!
> I wish I can have a huge tank, and decorate it beautifully... but don't have space, maybe in my own house one day ;-)


Aw, you can have plenty of fun with smaller tanks, too. Drago is in a 2.5 gallon, and the one I posted pictures of is only 5.5. gallons. Even in my little 2.5 gallon I have a bridge and a couple plants (I couldn't really fit much else, but it still looks nice!). I happen to have space for a separate stand for my fish tanks, but even if I didn't, the 5.5 gallon would still fit on my desk and leave plenty of space for my laptop. You should look into it sometime; maybe you have more space than you think! 

Thanks, I really love the bridge, too! It fit so well with the background, I knew I had to have it~


----------



## Suki

But the ornaments here by us is so expensive, it's not cool :-( 

Haha, I do probably have space, but have lots of clutter as well lol, need to clean up, but I can't get to throw away... :-D Will try again some time, but thats only going to lead to more bettas!! :-D


----------



## Seki

Aw, that's too bad they're so expensive. I go to Petsmart for mine, and they are really not expensive at all. I think the bridge was six bucks and the pagoda was no more than eight. And the little stone lantern was only two bucks!

I know the feeling about clutter. I had to spend a day cleaning before I could get the new stand in here, and then I spent the evening rinsing gravel, rinsing decorations, preparing water, setting up the new filter and whatnot. Fishkeeping is a fun hobby for me, though, so I don't mind devoting a whole day to preparing for a new tank!


----------



## pyro fiend

suki-only going to lead to more bettas? you have no idea. sence iv joined here. iv had lik 10 bettas.. over half of them died within a month cuz they was in bad conditions for too long :S i have every sized tank immaginable in my basement.. i find it super hard. not to go down and pick up every 5-25 gallon and bring them up here for fish XD thankfully only got 4 tanks sofar.. and 3 bettas.. took me a wiel but im working on a npt/sorority.. takes so much will power -.- lol


----------



## Suki

Wow, yeah, thats not so bad, here you would probably pay like R150(18 dollars) for a bridge like that, it's mad.. Need to find a nice cheap shop somewhere. ;-)

Lol, I really like bettas, think when I move into my own house, I'll have lots of tanks with bettas.. They are just the best, they are so intelligent, and wants your attention!

I can imagine! Luckily I don't have other tanks, but it's beginning to temp me to buy one when I walk in the pet store! I figure it's not gonna be long before I can't stop it... Bettas are addictive! :-D


----------



## pyro fiend

wow thats mad prices... but yea i used to look at some of petcos befor i got into them just to see the finnages, and then i finaly rescued my first from walmart.. now.. i think i need BFA/BKA betta fish/keepers annonymous.. LOL


----------



## acadialover

Seki said:


> Just set up my new 5.5 gallon. I'm so proud of it, I HAD to share! Now I just need to find my perfect little betta buddy to go inside it~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo... what do you guys think?


what a totally awesome looking tank , I can tell you put allot of thought into it. Really sweet !


----------



## FlAussieMom

A little sparse at the moment and the filter housing crapped out on me, but I really like the size of this tank. I will be adding some anubis plants and other low tech plants in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Suki

FlAussieMom I love the croc and the blue gravel! That looks soo cool!


----------



## Friendlyfishies

Suki thats wicked expensive! Can you order cheaper over the internet? I like to get my stuff online, theres much better deals on the internet.


----------



## katydidmischief

Michael's newest setup: I upgraded him to a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Atena

looks great, we should have a before and after thread... so many of these tanks are upgrades, but the originals were pretty cool too.


----------



## rosy delta

I love your avatar!


----------



## Tikibirds

I switched to live plants


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Nice Tank!  Great for a sorority...
I need to post my tank soon, I never did.


----------



## Olympia

I've said it before Tiki but I love this tank!


----------



## Tophs

Tikibirds said:


> I switched to live plants


Whered you get all of the plants? Tank looks good btw.


----------



## katydidmischief

*Tikibirds*, your tank is gorgeous!


----------



## Koda

This is my Kinu in his spacey new 5 gallon home. I'm posting a picture now that I'm satisfied with all the plants I got for him. I don't think he misses his 2.5g at all 

However, I had to move him into it sooner than I wanted because his 2.5g was needed to separate my 2 boys sharing a divided 10g (they somehow figured out how to get through dividers). :/


----------



## pyro fiend

wow nice!!! looks amazing... i stared so long i noticed something... your driftwood looks like its got a hand... lol and its holding your moss ball o.0


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Ace's 5 gallon tank is his home sweet home*

This is my Male Crown Tail Betta, Ace's 5 gallon tank. He shares it with 2 small Cory Catfish (Pepper & Paprika) and a little Nerite snail (Reeses). He has a red bridge that he loves to hang around. He has a glow in the dark cave and plants.

You can see Ace in the upper left side of the full tank view (For some reason he looks totally green with a flash) The Cory cats like to stay in and around the cave the most. and the snail likes to stay on the heater LOL. 

The water outflow of the filter is baffled with aquarium sponge and so is the filter intake tube. It was just too strong of a current for them.

They all love their tank and it is their Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Koda

Thanks. Yeah I noticed the hand too. Actually, I thought it looked more like a claw or a deformed scoop hand, but that's why I put the moss ball there. I was trying to be funny without ruining the aesthetic too much XD


----------



## pyro fiend

yea it does.. made me think of an oldtime gypsy hand with a crystal ball o.0 lol [long nails]


----------



## Suki

Friendlyfishies said:


> Suki thats wicked expensive! Can you order cheaper over the internet? I like to get my stuff online, theres much better deals on the internet.


Hmm, will see, but think the shipping to SA is also expensive! :-(


----------



## Suki

Divider is up :-D And they seem well and happy. Astro is now so busy with the female through the net... His fins begins to move fast, and he flares at her, they carry on for ages, then she goes away, then they do it again, is this how they flirt? 

Here's a photo I took


----------



## pyro fiend

lol howd u make that suki


----------



## Suki

I went to buy some sewing mesh, as suggested by Jupiter. Then I went to get some wire, and I sewed a nice pocket thingy, and put the wire frame in it all bent perfect and stuff, and then put it in the tank. Folded the edges of the wire over the tank, so that it doesn't fall over, and it seems to work perfect.. 
If I make a new one, then I'll post a DIY with pictures ;-)

Thanks alot Jupiter :thumbsup:


----------



## pyro fiend

nice iv ween the plastic mesh but thats kinda cool for girl n girl or boy girl dividing!


----------



## Jupiter

No problem! I've never seen cloth sewing mesh before, but that's pretty cool. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## DirtyHarry12

This is Dirty Harry or "Harry" as we call him. Technically my husband named him and picked our his color. Mostly cause I figured he'd be interested more if he had a say. :lol:

I used to have a Betta back in the red (a beautiful red one that I never saw at the store this time). Anyway I let my mom take him when I moved out and she killed him within a month. :-(

So anyway he has a floating log to hide in, a leaf hammock near the surface (I caught him sleeping a floating squishy thing I tossed in there a while back for camouflage and decided a hammock would be safer). I like the fake anemone's so even though there's only 2 in there I have ordered more and I have gravel so I put colored jewels on the bottom. 

The plant in the ceramic Cafe du Monde mug is real. Easier plant I've ever had to care for. The duckies I get 1x a year to have some decor. :lol:

Harry's been ours since Feb of this year.


----------



## omgitsbleigh

So, I'm a new Betta owner!! I just wanted to post a picture of Ember and his home. :] He has a 10 gallon tank all to himself :] 

















Here's Ember. :] He is really friendly, but he refuses to eat right now. -__- I figure I'll give him a few days though.

Oh,okay,so a quick blurb about his tank.
-10 gallons
-5 plants
-1 floating cup
-1 cup on the bottom
-1 coffee cup
-filter with a baffle
-a heater

Is there anything else that you guys think I should need?


----------



## teeneythebetta

@omgitsbleigh

What a beautiful home for him! I bet he is very happy! :-D
The only thing I could think to add is to cycle the tank (if you haven't already) otherwise its perfect!!


----------



## Destinystar

He and his home are beautiful love him, great name for him !!!


----------



## mursey

For Purplius's tank, I used a lot of the same colors he has. (For other tanks sometimes I use more contrasting colors, for instance my yellow betta has mostly blue background and plants.) I am replacing a lot of fake plants with real ones but i am doing it gradually, plus I am waiting to get better substrate in the mail.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I love the colors mursey! It looks great!


----------



## DirtyHarry12

Here's a picture of Harry hiding behind the purple anemone. He sometimes sleeps in that. (He likes anything soft)

I gotta spend this weekend redecorating his tank a bit (I had some ideas) and getting some better pictures. He hides until he thinks I'm gonna feed him. :-D

The bottom picture is my cat, who thinks the Harry is the best Cat TV ever.


----------



## Seki

mursey said:


> For Purplius's tank, I used a lot of the same colors he has. (For other tanks sometimes I use more contrasting colors, for instance my yellow betta has mostly blue background and plants.) I am replacing a lot of fake plants with real ones but i am doing it gradually, plus I am waiting to get better substrate in the mail.


This. Is. AMAZING!!!! Mursey, I am in love with this tank! Purple is my all-time favorite color. This is now my inspiration for the next tank I set up! I dunno when that will be (just got Zen's tank all set up LOL), but whenever I post pictures of a new tank... know that you inspired it!! :-D


----------



## katydidmischief

I've never seen a sewing mesh divider before--that's brilliant! 

Changed Michael's tank: the setup was stimulating for me and since I have issues with visual stimulation, I changed it to something a little more soothing. Bronze gravel, "broken" vases, a purple "coral", and plants both live and silk.


----------



## mursey

Seki said:


> This. Is. AMAZING!!!! Mursey, I am in love with this tank! Purple is my all-time favorite color. This is now my inspiration for the next tank I set up! I dunno when that will be (just got Zen's tank all set up LOL), but whenever I post pictures of a new tank... know that you inspired it!! :-D


That is so sweet.  Thank you!


----------



## Atena

Love the one with the kitty!


----------



## omgitsbleigh

Thanks ladies. And yes, I'm in the middle of a fish in cycle. I've been monitoring his levels of everything every day to make sure they don't get too high.
Just for reference though, what are the highest levels that they "could" get to before I should be concerned?


----------



## teeneythebetta

omgitsbleigh said:


> Thanks ladies. And yes, I'm in the middle of a fish in cycle. I've been monitoring his levels of everything every day to make sure they don't get too high.
> Just for reference though, what are the highest levels that they "could" get to before I should be concerned?


Awesome!!  You want to try to not let it exceed .25, it would take a higher number to seriously hurt him, but it will be easy to keep your ammonia down because he has a big tank do it won't fluctuate too much.
If you need any more cycling help lmk, I recently cycled Teeney's 10 gallon tank fish-in as well 
Have you read this thread about fish in cycling? -> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771


----------



## omgitsbleigh

teeneythebetta said:


> Awesome!!  You want to try to not let it exceed .25, it would take a higher number to seriously hurt him, but it will be easy to keep your ammonia down because he has a big tank do it won't fluctuate too much.
> If you need any more cycling help lmk, I recently cycled Teeney's 10 gallon tank fish-in as well
> Have you read this thread about fish in cycling? -> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771


Thanks!!


----------



## Sanguinefox

This is the same one that I posted in my thread. It is the current tank and an upgrade from the previous tank.









This is the old tank before it got taken apart and stuff was moved into the bigger tank.








I thought I might show both.


----------



## kimmysticks

Fishy, aka Norman had a bit of a scenery change. I took out my dying anacharis and bought a fake silk plant for now. Not quite as lovely as a real one but I'm going to wait before delving into live plants again. The tank is now more kid-like but hey, my 3 year old loves SpongeBob. And uh...so does his mom


----------



## Kittykat7

Here are my tank setups right now...

My 1 gallon hospital tank that is currently housing the little lady I adopted that was near death...










My 2.5 gallon tank that is housing Einstein, the baby I adopted from petco and a snail. 










My 5 gallon tank that houses Cubie, my double tail and a snail...










And my 10 gallon sorority tank. Right now I have 4 crowntail females (Cotton Candy, Blueberry Muffin, Bubblegum and Topaz (might rename her)), 2 cories (Whiskers and Fluffy), 1 cherry barb (Cherry Pie) and a snail in it...


----------



## teeneythebetta

@ Kitty Kat 7

Your tanks are so beautiful!!
The only thing is, that bamboo is not a fully aquatic plant. It needs the leaves out of the water or it will die in there and add ammonia to the water :/

Sending warm wishes for your rescue! she is a pretty little lady!


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> @ Kitty Kat 7
> 
> Your tanks are so beautiful!!
> The only thing is, that bamboo is not a fully aquatic plant. It needs the leaves out of the water or it will die in there and add ammonia to the water :/
> 
> Sending warm wishes for your rescue! she is a pretty little lady!


Thanks! I have been reading about the bamboo and I have not really been able to find a definitive answer about them being safe or not. The 3 that are in the big tank have been in my aquarium for over 2 years now. I haven't had any die on me. But I am concerned if they release ammonia into the water.

And thanks for the warm wishes. The un-named little lady is doing so much better already.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Kittykat7 said:


> Thanks! I have been reading about the bamboo and I have not really been able to find a definitive answer about them being safe or not. The 3 that are in the big tank have been in my aquarium for over 2 years now. I haven't had any die on me. But I am concerned if they release ammonia into the water.
> 
> And thanks for the warm wishes. The un-named little lady is doing so much better already.


Wow im shocked that they are still alive. Im not sure how long it takes for them to die but I imagine it would be much less than 2 years :lol:
I said they release ammonia in to the water because all plants that start to die do so :/


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow im shocked that they are still alive. Im not sure how long it takes for them to die but I imagine it would be much less than 2 years :lol:
> I said they release ammonia in to the water because all plants that start to die do so :/


I originally had them in my 5 gallon and they actually grew, I have had to cut the leaves down on them. When I read up about them being safe or not for bettas (my 5 gal used to house just barbs) I kept reading that they will die and the leaves have to be out of water and such. All I was thinking was "wow, why/how is it that mine have survived and even grown!?!" IDK though, I don't particularly like them all that much so who knows, one day I might get rid of them. Thanks for the concern though, I appreciate it.


----------



## kfryman

My 15 gallon NPT sorority community tank... what a mouthful lol.
Stocking is: my 5 betta girls, 10 rummynoses, an endler, and 3 nerites.


----------



## djembekah

kfry its beautiful! love the crypts


----------



## pyro fiend

just put in my driftwood to my 20h with my male to help cycling  hoping to go get some moss or something to put on the wood  any ideas to help this plain tank become a sorority?..besides more plants.. and taking out my male.. im going to do both lol

also is the wood to big? o.0 i think its a nice center piece


----------



## MollyJean

pyro fiend said:


> just put in my driftwood to my 20h with my male to help cycling  hoping to go get some moss or something to put on the wood  any ideas to help this plain tank become a sorority?..besides more plants.. and taking out my male.. im going to do both lol
> 
> also is the wood to big? o.0 i think its a nice center piece


wow.. I love that tank, it's so unique! The driftwood fits in nicely! Do you know what kind of wood it is?


----------



## pyro fiend

no idea.. i picked i up about 3 years back at a petco and it was just labeled "drift wood" and tag only said "driftwood chunk $X.XX" lol

and thanks ima hopefully put a wood trim back on the top. and restain the wood to all match the nightstand its on XD huge work in progress lol i hought the wood looked nice but maybe big for a sorority? -shrug- makes a nice center piece for a npt imo


----------



## MollyJean

I had one about that size in my girl's tank for a while. Covered it with xmas moss and had java moss all around the base. All the fish used it, there was a lot of room for them to hide under it. But it kept my water a very unpleasant green color... I love natural looking tanks, but green water bugs me, lol. Had to remove it.


----------



## pyro fiend

ewwie. i boiled mine like 12 times befor i felt ok with the lil leaching of tan- :C im debating on using it as an anchor for some type of plant. or getting some java moss for it o.0 [never seen xmas moss] or even leaving as is and let nature do what it does lol


----------



## Geigergoon

*First Post and New Tank Setup*

First time posting. This is my new tank setup for Alpha. He started off in a 1 gallon hex tank. I felt that he needed more room and things to do. So here is my 2.5 gallon mini bow with all the plastic plants and a cave. I took the led lighting from the hex tank and used it under the cave for night time viewing. Let me know what you think. 

Chris


----------



## kfryman

pyro fiend said:


> just put in my driftwood to my 20h with my male to help cycling  hoping to go get some moss or something to put on the wood  any ideas to help this plain tank become a sorority?..besides more plants.. and taking out my male.. im going to do both lol
> 
> also is the wood to big? o.0 i think its a nice center piece


Move the driftwood off center if you want it to be a focal point. Right smack in the middle is for some reason not as good for a number of reasons. I also think it would look better if there is a way you could point it up more?


----------



## pyro fiend

kfryman said:


> Move the driftwood off center if you want it to be a focal point. Right smack in the middle is for some reason not as good for a number of reasons. I also think it would look better if there is a way you could point it up more?


focal point not so much, more like the thing the plants surroud and simi hide?? if that makes sense? besides this is like best way it can sit w/o hitting plants.. it is alrady kinda [ .\'] in the tank tho if im gna anchor anything that aint moss couldnt point up. only thing i have to help point up is more sand.. and thatd look weird and unnatural


----------



## lelei

I think I posted here before..but made some changes, this is Sammy's tank..:-D Not themed, but everything he loves;-)










This is Crimson's ~Pretty much the same, Just his favorite flower ball, and bridge;-)


----------



## Gale

This is my 10 gallon LED setup for a red (with some hints of blue on his body) twin tail halfmoon male betta, who just moved in a few hours ago.


----------



## teeneythebetta

OMG Gale I love it!! *drools* xD


----------



## Olympia

That's awesome, love the gravel on the sand effect.


----------



## Cerulean

*help with pics*

I finally have some pics now, how do I get them from my phone to the thread or reply page? If it helps I have a galaxy s2 Android Phone. Thanks


----------



## Gale

Thanks for the compliments. I am a bit worried about how cleaning the sand will go over. Guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## Jupiter

Very cool Gale.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow Gale thats the most amazing castle I have ever seen, is the moss on it real cause it sure looks like it is ? Great job on the tank love it !


----------



## Gale

Perseusmom said:


> Wow Gale thats the most amazing castle I have ever seen, is the moss on it real cause it sure looks like it is ? Great job on the tank love it !


It's all fake/plastic. I picked that up at a Petco in town off of a shelf. It looks pretty nice, and my betta sure seems to love it. :-D


----------



## Gale

Cerulean said:


> I finally have some pics now, how do I get them from my phone to the thread or reply page? If it helps I have a galaxy s2 Android Phone. Thanks


The way I do it with my android:

1. Take pic(s)

2. Email pic(s) to self

3. Download pic(s) to computer

4. Upload pic(s) to a image hosting site like photobucket.com

5. Post in the thread using "







" for each pic.


----------



## ao

Gale said:


> The way I do it with my android:
> 
> 1. Take pic(s)
> 
> 2. Email pic(s) to self
> 
> 3. Download pic(s) to computer
> 
> 4. Upload pic(s) to a image hosting site like photobucket.com
> 
> 5. Post in the thread using "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " for each pic.




theres a photobucket app for iphone. you should check to see ig android also have it


----------



## Cerulean

Thank you I will try that. ;-)


----------



## mursey

aokashi said:


> theres a photobucket app for iphone. you should check to see ig android also have it


I didn't know that! So useful! I hope it lessens the steps to post a little photo of our fishies here.


----------



## Gale

aokashi said:


> theres a photobucket app for iphone. you should check to see ig android also have it


There is an android app as well. Thanks for that tip


----------



## pyro fiend

AO to the rescue! tho i just use a camera and usb cord.. but still.. YAY


----------



## regenfliege

Here's my tank. It's pretty plain right now, I'll be adding more decor when I go back to the store. It's cycling right now and the heater has not come in yet. When I get my boy I'll make sure to post some more pics!


----------



## polo1126

Cinna's home


----------



## pyro fiend

looks great polo. might wana trim off the browning leaves tho


----------



## MollyJean

regenfliege I have one of those on my desk, it's about the only thing I've found that fits. What size is that one?

Beautiful tank, Polo. Are you using any kind of fertilizer for your plants?


----------



## polo1126

Thank you! This picture is actually a few weeks old. I've just been using the API leaf zone and CO2 additives, dosing every other day for this 5 gallon tank, and the plants have been doing great


----------



## Silverfang

For the swords and the crypt, you might want to try a root tab since they are primarily root feeders. It looks quite nice. I'd just suggest a floating plant, even a single anubis nana left to float would be nice. And he'd have something to nest under.


----------



## homegrown terror

Gale said:


> It's all fake/plastic. I picked that up at a Petco in town off of a shelf. It looks pretty nice, and my betta sure seems to love it. :-D


my fiance and i were looking at that series of decorations the other day, we were thinking of putting them in our divided 10g for Frodo and Sam, to replace the little log caves they don't seem to even notice.


----------



## DragonFish

Goodness....three years and I don't think I've ever posted here....xD
Anywho, now that I have all my tanks set up the way I want them I thought I might as well share some pictures here rather then create some whole new thread. xD Thats what this is for anyway isn't it?

My 2 Gallon Drum Bowl(picked this up on my trip to Petco Saturday...I dunno, it just seemed like the right sort of tank to put on my desk for Legolas xD)









My 10 Gallon:









My two 5 Gallons:

















And my two 2 Gallon Kritter Keepers(one currently empty since I just moved Legolas):


----------



## acadialover

Nice tanks.
Hey, I have a 5 gallon on the corner of my desk right next to my computer. It doesn't take up much space at all, and my guy loves to hang out in the front, watching and interacting !


----------



## Katrina S

*Dusk's home as of 9/3/12*

This is Dusk, the new fish I got yesterday. Would have gotten him earlier but I had to cycle the tank before putting him in. I bought a silk planted cave to put in the tank since he has such long fins. I'm thinking of putting some smooth pebbles under the cave since he's so big. He has plenty of room to get in and out ok and loves it but I'm worried he's going to get scratched on the rock below since it looks like he's brushing against them.


----------



## regenfliege

MollyJean said:


> regenfliege I have one of those on my desk, it's about the only thing I've found that fits. What size is that one?
> 
> Beautiful tank, Polo. Are you using any kind of fertilizer for your plants?


It's a 3 gal. I had trouble finding one that fits as well.


----------



## makoisland

My tank looks so cruddy compared to all you guys' amazing setups xD


----------



## Bounce

Recently tidied up Cheeto's tank a little bit by trimming off a lot of overgrown java moss. Before, I couldn't even see the driftwood it was attached to. 

Now he has more room for activities. <--- ("Stepbrothers" reference) :lol:


----------



## Silverfang

Now THAT is an awesome tank. Are those microswords or pygmy chain? I am beyond jealous of how lush and green it looks.


----------



## Jupiter

Awesome tank! Cheeto is a lucky guy.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@Bounce
OMG your tank is beautiful! So green and prettyyy!! 
Btw I love the dog in your avatar, he/she is so cute!! :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian

I need to post my tank though right now it's rather sparse on the plant side. I'm buying more silk plants once I have my next rat food run. I'm getting low on rat food for the rats and will go tank shopping. Already blew well over $100 on everything I have now and still am not satisfied with my set up. I love the critter keeper idea by the way. I have like six critter keepers from when I had my mice. Now that I got rats I have no use for them...or so I thought...maybe I have a use now -raises brow-


----------



## mcneivra

:shockseki i'm in love


----------



## BruceWayneBetta

I'm a new Betta owner. Here's pics of of our 3 new Bettas and their homes. 

First, we have the kid's divided 10 gallon tank. All 3 of the males we got are Crown Tail Bettas. My son's is the blue and red one which he named Ghost Roaster after a video game character. I'm guessing this one is a bi-colored Betta. My daughter's Betta, even though a male, will be living like a princess. Haha! His name is Marina. I'm not sure if he's multicolored or what. His body is iridescent pink and his fins are red.










Next, we have Bruce Wayne which I picked for myself. I'll be taking care of all three though. Bruce is in a 2.5 gallon tank until I can upgrade to a 5.5. He is black and dark blue.










So far, they all seem to be transitioning well. We rescued them from those tiny containers at PetSmart.


----------



## Gale

Bounce, your tank is an inspiration. Thats how I'd like mine to look over time. Very nice.

Great tank setups everyone. I see alot of happy Bettas. :-D


----------



## Bounce

Thanks Silverfang, Jupiter, and Teeney.

Jupiter: They are crypts I got at petsmart. When I bought them they were very small and the roots were very tangled (and fragile) and I just found it easier to plant them in larger clumps than trying to separate them for fear of damaging the roots too much. 

Teeny: I love the dog in my avatar too! :lol: That's Bounce. She's the best!

Aww, thanks, Gale.


----------



## ao

Bounce said:


> Recently tidied up Cheeto's tank a little bit by trimming off a lot of overgrown java moss. Before, I couldn't even see the driftwood it was attached to.
> 
> Now he has more room for activities. <--- ("Stepbrothers" reference) :lol:


Betta heaven! :O I envy your betta's living conditions!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Whered you get all of the plants? Tank looks good btw.


Most came from http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
some of the floating ones came from members on here. The swords from one of those petco tubes and ther eis also a thing of mopani wood with anubias in there - which is hidden. All of that also came from petco

I have had like an explosion of growth in the past 3 weeks.
The dwarf lillies that I was gonna toss becausde they looked dead when they arrived - OMG - they grew like weeds and now have leaves that reach the surface. Cabomba I put in there maybe a week ago - which was maybe 6 inches tall- also now reaches the top. 

3 weeks ago:









Now



























I really was not expecting such good luck with these plants. I do not have a T5 bulb or co2- just a regular T8 and I add in some API plant food after every Water change.

I don't really like circular tanks..er..giant wine glasses. Everything is distorted and the heater is just sitting in there but he seems to approve. its about 2 gallons, much bigger and cleaner then his walmart cup. I want to put him and another one I have into a divided 5 or 10 gallon soon. The other guy, tangaroa, does not have a heater


----------



## Jor88

looking into putting live plants in soon, this will do for the time being.


----------



## pyro fiend

bounce.. oh my lrd i wana steal your tank >:O

@bruce from what i see looks like your daughters is a cambodian crown tail. camobians usualy have light colored [pink in this case] bodies with lil of tha color in tail and darker color for rest of tail
you also might wana get some filters. they will help you alot so you dont have to do water changes as much and keep your bettas for even longer


----------



## Sanguinefox

So I've now got a proper light and top for my Betta's 20 gallon tank. I thought I would share:









Video of the tank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTIemwnaIko

Blue-Gill as of this morning made a bubble nest and I was able to get some video of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq_qtmRVfIU
I'm happy to see him back to making his giant nests again :3


----------



## socold57

no betta yet









i need to change this up tho next water change. i wanna do a asian theme set up


----------



## Ramla

Below are three angles of my newly decorated and attained Aquarium ^^
Click images for larger ones, goes left side, front view, and right side


 

It is a Tetra 3 gallon, half moon shaped aquarium. Currently I am waiting for the heater to arrive via mail and for the cycling of the tank and then I shall be able to get a Betta

I'm a newbie in the fish world so if anyone has any tips ^^


----------



## mursey

socold57 said:


> no betta yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to change this up tho next water change. i wanna do a asian theme set up



I always hear people say that if you use real bamboo the tops have to stick out of the water or it will die. ( I don't know if the top photo is real or fake bamboo or if you're going to get any.)

I love that first tank! And I hear a lot of bettas really love the Sponge Bob house. So funny.


----------



## mursey

Ramla said:


> Below are three angles of my newly decorated and attained Aquarium ^^
> Click images for larger ones, goes left side, front view, and right side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Tetra 3 gallon, half moon shaped aquarium. Currently I am waiting for the heater to arrive via mail and for the cycling of the tank and then I shall be able to get a Betta
> 
> I'm a newbie in the fish world so if anyone has any tips ^^


Cute! I just wanted to say check on your betta every once in a while IF that filter is at water level because I had the same filter and my betta Alejandro swam inside it and couldn't get out. He was not hurt though. I guess he was curious.  You could probably stick a little piece of aquarium foam/sponge in there if it's a problem.


----------



## Ramla

mursey said:


> Cute! I just wanted to say check on your betta every once in a while IF that filter is at water level because I had the same filter and my betta Alejandro swam inside it and couldn't get out. He was not hurt though. I guess he was curious.  You could probably stick a little piece of aquarium foam/sponge in there if it's a problem.


Ooo wowza you had an adventurous guy XD
Thanks for the advice I never would have even thought of them doing that, I'll have to look at it and consider something. Or maybe just wait and see what the Betta will do with it, maybe he'll just ignore it..


----------



## teeneythebetta

I always wante a really big tank that could be bikini bottom. Tan sand, the background woul have clouds that looked like flowers, everything


----------



## pyro fiend

LMAOOO teeny wow just.. wow XD idbe happy with one that looks even 1/12th as good as most of the npt's i see here =C


----------



## Katrina S

mursey said:


> Cute! I just wanted to say check on your betta every once in a while IF that filter is at water level because I had the same filter and my betta Alejandro swam inside it and couldn't get out. He was not hurt though. I guess he was curious.  You could probably stick a little piece of aquarium foam/sponge in there if it's a problem.


I had that exact same thing happen to my beta yesterday. It's only put on with suction cups so he was able to knock it off the side of the tank. Right before I noticed the filter was floating he apparently climbed in there even with the carbon filter actually in there giving it almost no room for him to be. Mine's a bigger beta too! I quickly noticed after seeing my lack of fish in the tank and was able to rescue him out of there. He was not hurt but yea be careful with that filter.


----------



## Ramla

Yeah I shall have to keep my eye on him when I get him.

Also quick question...does anyone know how long it usually takes anubias to establish itself? I have mine attached to a lava rock with some dental floss currently to hold it in place. Just curious about how long it may be before I can take it off and the plant will hold itself to the rock?


----------



## pyro fiend

Ramla said:


> Yeah I shall have to keep my eye on him when I get him.
> 
> Also quick question...does anyone know how long it usually takes anubias to establish itself? I have mine attached to a lava rock with some dental floss currently to hold it in place. Just curious about how long it may be before I can take it off and the plant will hold itself to the rock?


uh if its porus [guessing it is lol] i believe its like 2 or 3 weeks? i may be off there..


----------



## teeneythebetta

Idk how long it will take, but it probably depends on how mich light and nutrients it gets, the more light and nutrients probably the faster it will grow and therefore attach.

Is dental floss... Safe? I used cotton string but got rid of my tank before it attached.


----------



## ao

yup ive used dental floss


----------



## pyro fiend

light is a good factor as nearly no light would taker longer then the maximum it can have  plus root tabs would help.. n yea i thnk dental floss is safe. so long as it aint minty.. or used ;p plain floss is just plastic more or less. same thing as fishing line in a way


----------



## lelei

Wow..this sure is [email protected] Bounce..I need to learn more about plants, and I would like to know what the small ones are in the front? I am familiar with the Sword plants, and Wisteria, but the small ones, and the ones at the top..could you tell me what those ones are?


----------



## Relic

lelei said:


> Wow..this sure is [email protected] Bounce..I need to learn more about plants, and I would like to know what the small ones are in the front? I am familiar with the Sword plants, and Wisteria, but the small ones, and the ones at the top..could you tell me what those ones are?


The smalls ones in the front are crypt wendtii, I believe. The ones floating at the top, I think are anacharis.


----------



## Bounce

Relic said:


> The smalls ones in the front are crypt wendtii, I believe. The ones floating at the top, I think are anacharis.


Yep. )
The crypts were tiny when I bought them and I've never added any root tabs or anything so I guess that's why they're still so small/growing so slowly. I also kind of wonder if their small size might be partly due to me planting them so close together. I don't know. I just buy the "easy, low-light" plants and hope for the best. :lol:


----------



## Ramla

@pyro fiend

Yep it is porus, and thanks for the timeline...I was mostly curious of what I should expect since this is my first time with live plants

Also I bought root tabs...but I'm not sure how I would use them with the plant being attached to the rock? Is there some secret that I don't know about? XD

@teeneythebetta

Yeah I think I had read someone else using it, and I made sure it wasn't flavored and even soaked some pieces in some hot water just to get rid of anything that may be on it just to be safe.

--------------------------------
And Thanks for all the advice everyone! ^^


----------



## pyro fiend

Ramla said:


> @pyro fiend
> 
> Also I bought root tabs...but I'm not sure how I would use them with the plant being attached to the rock? Is there some secret that I don't know about? XD
> 
> --------------------------------
> And Thanks for all the advice everyone! ^^


im on my first time with live plants too haha n idk uh.. no idea how u cld w/o taking it off the rock and reattatching ;p lol tho fertalizing the water when water changes help im sure 

it mainly depends on your light tho. pretty sure i read somewer eon here that the time for it to latch itself onto driftwood can take like 2 weeks to a month. but lava rocks r usually more porus so youd think less time maybe lil longer with lower light?


----------



## Silverfang

Bounce! I'm impressed at how full and bright green those crypts are! Can I steal one of your green thumbs?


----------



## Ramla

pyro fiend said:


> im on my first time with live plants too haha n idk uh.. no idea how u cld w/o taking it off the rock and reattatching ;p lol tho fertalizing the water when water changes help im sure
> 
> it mainly depends on your light tho. pretty sure i read somewer eon here that the time for it to latch itself onto driftwood can take like 2 weeks to a month. but lava rocks r usually more porus so youd think less time maybe lil longer with lower light?


Haha yeah..I'll probably save the root tabs for something down the road..since I can't find the receipt to return them XD. But I've got fertilizer so no problems, there I was just kinda hopin I'd be able to use the root tabs since I have them but oh well.

And my light is fairly decent I say since I am using my desk light during the day and such...but yeah hopefully in 2 weeks I can get rid of the unsightly dental floss XD


----------



## pyro fiend

lol well in due time in due time. shouldnt stare so hard at the floss buddy ;P lol but itl be no time. thats y i wont be using mosses or anchors in my first npt. to much work and id know its there so itd be verry noticable 

i helped a buddy put java moss on a driftwood a few weeks back and every time i see it i try to pinpoint where the fishing line still is -.- XD


----------



## Relic

Bounce said:


> Yep. )
> The crypts were tiny when I bought them and I've never added any root tabs or anything so I guess that's why they're still so small/growing so slowly. I also kind of wonder if their small size might be partly due to me planting them so close together. I don't know. I just buy the "easy, low-light" plants and hope for the best. :lol:


I think the wendtii stays pretty small...I heard they only get to about 4" or so. Mine are about that tall now and not really doing anything. They where tiny when I bought em.


----------



## Bounce

Relic said:


> I think the wendtii stays pretty small...I heard they only get to about 4" or so. Mine are about that tall now and not really doing anything. They where tiny when I bought em.


Well, that makes me feel better. haha They're probably about 3" now. I thought they were stunted in some way. They came from Petsmart in those packages that are hanging up above the plants they sell in tubes. Like I said, I never give them root tabs because I would really just as soon they stayed smaller because they're just in a 10 gal. tank.

These are some of the same plants that I bought previously to buying the ones for my betta tank. They're a little older. The clump in the middle is from the package I put in the betta tank. You can see the difference in how much bigger the older ones are. But, I do give them root tabs and just recently moved the smaller clump into this tank.


----------



## Silverfang

I'm impressed with how thick and bushy they are! Mine are generally much thinner.


----------



## acadialover

Bounce said:


> Yep. )
> The crypts were tiny when I bought them and I've never added any root tabs or anything so I guess that's why they're still so small/growing so slowly. I also kind of wonder if their small size might be partly due to me planting them so close together. I don't know. I just buy the "easy, low-light" plants and hope for the best. :lol:


Looks gorgeous. Don't you want lower plants in the front and taller in the back ?
I think it is lovely.


----------



## DeviCy

My brand new and finally finished 10 gallon tank for Milotic I just planted it yesterday on my b-day. There are water lilly and onion plant bulbs planted in it, but they wont sprout for a while. What do you all think?


----------



## ao

DeviCy said:


> My brand new and finally finished 10 gallon tank for Milotic I just planted it yesterday on my b-day. There are water lilly and onion plant bulbs planted in it, but they wont sprout for a while. What do you all think?


it's very pretty! unfortunately the two plants to the right are non aquatice. to achieve a similar look you can replace them with vals and a larger variety of crypts


----------



## DeviCy

Really? I was told they were stupid petco employees they were rather expensive. They were labeled as aquatic.


----------



## DeviCy

There were in a tank when I got them. They had been in there for a week are you sure they are non aquatic?


----------



## pyro fiend

everyone is sure man. they need to have their leaves out of water a bit.. by a bit i ean at least half the leavs out a few inches.. petco also sells bamboo as aquatic and its NOT  it also is simi aquatic. same with the umbrella plants, pecock ferns and a few other plants :C


----------



## teeneythebetta

You could always put them in a container of water in a sunny window, give them a couple weeks, if they're alive that's good.
You don't want them to die in the tank, dying/dead plants add ammonia to the tank.


----------



## pyro fiend

teeny is correct  you can use jars, even plastic bottles with substrate in them to lift them up out of the water and keep them in there if you prefer [tho itd prob look weird but im sure itd help] iv seen ppl use pepsi bottles to do it [tho they prob shoulda took the pepsi logo off lol]


----------



## DeviCy

Ok thanks and damn maybe I'll just plant them in my toads tank instead. Stupid petco employees they are gonna cost me so much money.


----------



## pyro fiend

well thatd work even better XD yea might wana do your reaserch on the plants befor you buy them iv payed for it a few times now myself lol XC


----------



## wombatgirl

(goes to remove peacock fern from one of her tanks)

I'd bought some bamboo from a petco as well, but luckily I looked up how to plant it on the way home, and realized that it wasn't fully aquatic, so I took it back the next day and they let me exchange it. 

Is there a sticky somewhere with a list of recommended fully aquatic tank plants for bettas? That would be wonderfully helpful.


----------



## DeviCy

There is one but these plants were not on it and I didn't research them first sigh I just thought amazon swords were.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I know it sucks my petco's plants are mostly $10 each :shock:

@Aokashi
What plants are those that she has?


----------



## DeviCy

Well they told me its water grass and amazon sword they may have been mislabeled. Probably were damned petco people.


----------



## homegrown terror

our "bedroom bettas" Frodo and Sam in the divided 10 gallon, and Rasputin and Vlad in the 3 gallons on the sides. all three tanks are a mix of live planted and silk planted. (also, my hats!)


----------



## pyro fiend

wow teeny mine 4 3.99 for 4in[tho just got like 5-6in amazons in a 4in container]


i wish there was a sticky.. but there aint. someone should ask a moderater to make one tho  but peacock is a beautiful fern buddy has them[didnt know till i had take mine back lol].. just its best used for tropical terrariums. actually petsmarts peacock states "sub aquatic best used in tropical terrariums" ;p


----------



## teeneythebetta

pyro fiend said:


> wow teeny mine 4 3.99 for 4in[tho just got like 5-6in amazons in a 4in container]
> 
> 
> i wish there was a sticky.. but there aint. someone should ask a moderater to make one tho  but peacock is a beautiful fern buddy has them[didnt know till i had take mine back lol].. just its best used for tropical terrariums. actually petsmarts peacock states "sub aquatic best used in tropical terrariums" ;p


Yeah they are in tubes labeled "12 inches" even though the plants are only 9-10 inces tall. Still too expensive IMO for one plant. I like petsmart better because they're cheaper and have more variety.


----------



## ao

teeneythebetta said:


> I know it sucks my petco's plants are mostly $10 each :shock:
> 
> @Aokashi
> What plants are those that she has?


one looks like mondo grass, the ither seems like dracenea. i'm 99% sure about the dracenea... neve heard of water grass. is it fairly hard? if it is fairly havd and dark green its mondo grass

edit. behind the dracena is possibly amazon sword.


----------



## homegrown terror

closer views of Raspy and Vlad's tanks...each one has one white ribbon plant and two anubias nanas, as well as a big flowy silk plant for a canopy/sleepy spot, and a "terra potta cot" (as Opioid would say) for them to hide in when they wanna be left alone.


----------



## pyro fiend

wow my lps sells 4 7 and 12in i believe 4in [tho usually taller for swords and much smaller for ferns] r 3.99 7 are like 5.99 and 12 are 7.99 you gettin jipped ;p my local petco has more then my petsmart.. then again petsmart just opened.. all petsmart has is onion, lilly, umbrella plant, "aquatic fern" and peacock fern.. rest r bulbs. wiel my petco has everything but mosses n moss balls -.-


----------



## Jupiter

homegrown terror said:


> our "bedroom bettas" Frodo and Sam in the divided 10 gallon, and Rasputin and Vlad in the 3 gallons on the sides. all three tanks are a mix of live planted and silk planted. (also, my hats!)


These are all really nice! I like the silk plants...are those real white and green plants fully aquatic though?


----------



## ellafishcrazy

BruceWayneBetta said:


> I'm a new Betta owner. Here's pics of of our 3 new Bettas and their homes.
> 
> First, we have the kid's divided 10 gallon tank. All 3 of the males we got are Crown Tail Bettas. My son's is the blue and red one which he named Ghost Roaster after a video game character. I'm guessing this one is a bi-colored Betta. My daughter's Betta, even though a male, will be living like a princess. Haha! His name is Marina. I'm not sure if he's multicolored or what. His body is iridescent pink and his fins are red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have Bruce Wayne which I picked for myself. I'll be taking care of all three though. Bruce is in a 2.5 gallon tank until I can upgrade to a 5.5. He is black and dark blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, they all seem to be transitioning well. We rescued them from those tiny containers at PetSmart.


I know this is an old post, but I have a betta named Bruce Wayne too, named by my little brother after he got out of brain surgery. The best part is, he's a blue crowntail just like yours! :shock:


----------



## Silverfang

I hate to break it to you Homegrown, but those plants aren't truly aquatic. You might want to get rid of them before they rot.


----------



## Orpheus92

Here's my tank with a silver/red halfmoon, and a pink/white/blue crowntail


----------



## homegrown terror

Orpheus92 said:


> Here's my tank with a silver/red halfmoon, and a pink/white/blue crowntail


those plastic plants aren't really good for bettas...they prefer big wide droopy leaves, and silk would be better since plastics can tear fins, especially for fish with extremely long fins like HM's and VT's.

might i ask why one side is live planted and the other isn't?


----------



## bettabubbles25

Can anyone see this picture?:shock:


----------



## Orpheus92

homegrown terror said:


> those plastic plants aren't really good for bettas...they prefer big wide droopy leaves, and silk would be better since plastics can tear fins, especially for fish with extremely long fins like HM's and VT's.
> 
> might i ask why one side is live planted and the other isn't?



Of course live plants would be preferable, but I bought all the live plants the store had, so the other side will have to wait until the store gets more in. I don't very much like those plastic plants, but thought it would be better to put them all on one side for now. Give it a week ;-) Thanks


----------



## teeneythebetta

Orpheus92 said:


> Of course live plants would be preferable, but I bought all the live plants the store had, so the other side will have to wait until the store gets more in. I don't very much like those plastic plants, but thought it would be better to put them all on one side for now. Give it a week ;-) Thanks


Although it is cute, it is a danger for fins. Plastic plants often rip up betta fins


----------



## labloverl

Just thought I should post my 10 gallon.


----------



## DeviCy

Hey that hood you have is the same as mine does yours fit very well? Mine doesn't fit properly and it has been causing problems.


----------



## labloverl

DeviCy said:


> Hey that hood you have is the same as mine does yours fit very well? Mine doesn't fit properly and it has been causing problems.


Um, it's not a perfect fit, but I can force it in place.


----------



## DeviCy

Yeah thats what I have to do with mine darn its such a pain.


----------



## ao

bettabubbles25 said:


> Can anyone see this picture?:shock:



nope T_T


----------



## bettabubbles25

:roll: I dont think i know how to upload pictures yet, unless i did this post correctly.


----------



## pyro fiend

i cldnt see first but can see that1  i just attach mine. its easier and i dont gota find urls or copy and paste ;D


----------



## Cerulean

*Thanks and please repost*

Thanks for all of you who offered advice to me on how to post pics on here from my galaxy s11 android phone, however do to so many posts on this page it is really hard to find the exact response you gave me. Thanks again for posting but if it isn't too much trouble, could you please repost the info you gave me but in a private message so that i may be able to find the info you sent. Thanks again and all the advice is great. the pics of everyone else's tanks are great too. Always good to see other peoples imaginations and betta homes. bye for now all.


----------



## Jupiter

Orpheus92 said:


> Here's my tank with a silver/red halfmoon, and a pink/white/blue crowntail



What's the black material on the divider? O: Did you use it the whole way as a divider? I ask because I'm not having luck finding any plastic mesh around.


----------



## Cerulean

*test*

Did this picture load?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cerulean said:


> Did this picture load?




Nope


----------



## Cerulean

Arghh this is so frustrating


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cerulean said:


> Arghh this is so frustrating


I'm not sure what the others were talking about but I've never been able to upload via mobile. I have to get my laptop out to post pics :/


----------



## Cerulean

Good to know thanks


----------



## Atena

i upload from my mobile using my internet browser to my album in the profile section of this forum. image link is then provided right under the photo.


----------



## mursey

This is how Alejandro's tank is at the moment. I am trying to go more "natural" however I didn't realize the Amazonia substrate I ordered has to be cycled. . so he is without real substrate except for some rocks right now. Quite honestly, he seems to be very happy just with all the floating plants and his little mopani wood he has. I had to leave his fake anemone in there because he likes it, and he likes his pvc tunnel too. But mostly, he is all about his floating mess of plants at the surface. (BTW the reason the lighting looks weird is because I have half the tank lit by a small bulb, the other side has an LED light. So half the tank looks yellowish and the other half looks more blue.

Also I used the background with water and river rocks, and for continuity I looked through my mom's old pond rocks and tried to find ones with similar colors. I wanted steel-blue-grey rocks with a couple of orangey rocks. the orange would reflect Alejandro's color but also the background happened to have some rocks that were sort of orange also.


----------



## mursey

homegrown terror said:


> our "bedroom bettas" Frodo and Sam in the divided 10 gallon, and Rasputin and Vlad in the 3 gallons on the sides. all three tanks are a mix of live planted and silk planted. (also, my hats!)


1.) Is this the same Rasputin someone almost lost down the drain?

2.) Those 3 gallons are very nice. They do look a lot better than my 2.5 gallon, what is the brand and would you recommend those?


----------



## Pascale

Here's my 5 gallon. And yes, I'm aware that my tank is too small for the neon tetras, but I make sure that the tank is cleaned twice weekly. Everything is fine


----------



## pyro fiend

those live? :O


----------



## Pascale

pyro fiend said:


> those live? :O


Everything is live in my tank. I'm hoping to change my gravel to more proper substrate in the near future


----------



## pyro fiend

thought so i was like 'if those arnt offcuts.. he/she got jipped on silk..' lol


----------



## lelei

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm not sure what the others were talking about but I've never been able to upload via mobile. I have to get my laptop out to post pics :/


Really teeney..I do a lot..but it takes a few extra minutes..:-D but I can do it..If I have a good connection..It will go right thru;-)


----------



## Katbacon

Just got my little Simba 3 days ago!

Here's his 10 gallon tank 








And there's Simba


----------



## Destinystar

Simba is very pretty...love his home, does it have lid ? Be careful if it doesnt and you might to get one or lower the water level a few inches cause Betta can and do jump out of their tanks if they dont have lib or something to cover the top.


----------



## Katbacon

Thanks for the advice! I do not have a lid, so I will definitely lower his water level while I look into getting him one


----------



## BettaKat1962

Hi evryone! I have a live streaming webcam on my Nippy . My ISP is a lil slow so thata why the feed is kinda choppy. Im working on trying to modify the webcam to use on a small tabletop tripod to get a better angle on the tank. Im using a Logitec Pro 9000 which is meant to be clipped onto a laptop but right now is just taped to a wood block. The webcam server software is YawCam and it also lets you build a small webpage as well. If you care to check out Nippy live his address is in my sig. Hope you like


----------



## teeneythebetta

BettaKat1962 said:


> Hi evryone! I have a live streaming webcam on my Nippy . My ISP is a lil slow so thata why the feed is kinda choppy. Im working on trying to modify the webcam to use on a small tabletop tripod to get a better angle on the tank. Im using a Logitec Pro 9000 which is meant to be clipped onto a laptop but right now is just taped to a wood block. The webcam server software is YawCam and it also lets you build a small webpage as well. If you care to check out Nippy live his address is in my sig. Hope you like


Awe how cute!


----------



## BettaKat1962

teeneythebetta said:


> Awe how cute!


Thanx Teeney  Btw, beautiful Pitt in ur avi!


----------



## Legendary

Keep those pics coming guys!


----------



## ao

Update on mine!

added driftwood and moss... The tannins were blocking off the light... so photography is terrible. still trying to switch the water out...


----------



## katydidmischief

*aokashi*, I am so jealous of your tank! It's gorgeous!


----------



## BettaKat1962

bettabubbles25 said:


> View attachment 64138
> 
> 
> View attachment 64139
> 
> 
> :roll: I dont think i know how to upload pictures yet, unless i did this post correctly.


Hi Bubbles..beautiful tanks and fish you have. I wasnjust noticing on the pic of the second tank that it appears you have it sitting on something which allows a gap toward the right bottom side? You may want to try and get some support underneath there to keep any stress off of the unsupported area. I remember a 10g I had uback in the day that was sitting on a flimsy stereo stand which bowed in the middle. Since there was no support there, it caused a nasty stress crack in the bottom. When I came home from work that day, all 10g had emptied out on the floor in my bedroom. I had looked for the obviouse first likea malfunctioning filter or cracks on the side or cornee seams. Took the empty tank out to garage for further examination and lo and behold...there it was...on thvery bottom. 

Anyway, great job on the deco..take care


----------



## djembekah

wow, Ao! no wonder you always have great plants for sale :lol:


----------



## laynisample

This is Eko's tank. I'm off to buy a gravel vacuum so I can change his water today which is why his ammonia tag is a little greenish. (whoopsie, i'm being a bad fishie mommy.)









And this pretty guy is Malcom. His tank is still in progress, I have to find smaller plants that will fit better in there. His moss ball (Tigger) is hiding behind the sting ray.


----------



## deso

aokashi said:


> Update on mine!
> 
> added driftwood and moss... The tannins were blocking off the light... so photography is terrible. still trying to switch the water out...


Amazing "fish jungle", aokashi. The plants all look so healthy! That betta must be one happy little fellow.


----------



## ao

djembekah said:


> wow, Ao! no wonder you always have great plants for sale :lol:


XD actually a lot of the plants I sell are spares... because when I get plants, they're always portioned too large for a 2.5g


----------



## Gryphon

aokashi, is that just a standard rectangle 2.5 gallon? It looks INCREDIBLE. I can't wait to get my planted tank set up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ao

Yup, it's the standard 2.5  $14 or so from petsmart.
I'm waiting for the moss the attach  
Never had any luck with Java fern in this tank though


----------



## ao

Annnnd here's the newly set up .5g*
*_Not recommended to keep your fish in less than a gallon! This is a temporary solution for a healing fish and water parameters as well as temperature is monitored closely at all times!_


----------



## bettabubbles25

BettaKat1962 said:


> Hi Bubbles..beautiful tanks and fish you have. I wasnjust noticing on the pic of the second tank that it appears you have it sitting on something which allows a gap toward the right bottom side? You may want to try and get some support underneath there to keep any stress off of the unsupported area. I remember a 10g I had uback in the day that was sitting on a flimsy stereo stand which bowed in the middle. Since there was no support there, it caused a nasty stress crack in the bottom. When I came home from work that day, all 10g had emptied out on the floor in my bedroom. I had looked for the obviouse first likea malfunctioning filter or cracks on the side or cornee seams. Took the empty tank out to garage for further examination and lo and behold...there it was...on thvery bottom.
> 
> Anyway, great job on the deco..take care


Thanks for the concern but the second tank is on a glass desk  but the first picture does have a little bit of the tank off my night stand. i will be sure to move it over! thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Silverfang

what sorta light do you have for your 2.5? any CO2?


----------



## BettaKat1962

bettabubbles25 said:


> Thanks for the concern but the second tank is on a glass desk  but the first picture does have a little bit of the tank off my night stand. i will be sure to move it over! thanks for letting me know!


Lol..no problem..keep up the great work!


----------



## AQUALUVA

my passions home


----------



## Destinystar

Passion has a very nice home, love the little dragon in the front that is adorable !

Beautiful tanks everyone !!!


----------



## Ramla

So I posted my tank in here earlier and shared it before I got my betta...but guess what..there is now a fish in that tank! So I figured I'd share a few pics. Haven't decided on a name yet...so any suggestions?

Here's the whole tank with him chillin in the back









And here's a close up










Here's a link to an album with some more pics and 2 videos, one is of him eating (cause honestly it is pretty cool to watch them catch the food) and the other is just him chillin and I think that video really displays how his colors appear most of the time.

And yes all those pics are of the same fish...he really seems to change color a lot dependin on the type of lighting.

Also anyone looking for silk plants..I really recommend that cluster in the center with the broad leaves. This guy really loves them, he swims through them constantly and they create awesome hiding and resting spots!


----------



## BettaKat1962

Ramla said:


> So I posted my tank in here earlier and shared it before I got my betta...but guess what..there is now a fish in that tank! So I figured I'd share a few pics. Haven't decided on a name yet...so any suggestions?
> 
> Here's the whole tank with him chillin in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to an album with some more pics and 2 videos, one is of him eating (cause honestly it is pretty cool to watch them catch the food) and the other is just him chillin and I think that video really displays how his colors appear most of the time.
> 
> And yes all those pics are of the same fish...he really seems to change color a lot dependin on the type of lighting.
> 
> Also anyone looking for silk plants..I really recommend that cluster in the center with the broad leaves. This guy really loves them, he swims through them constantly and they create awesome hiding and resting spots!


Very pretty setup and fish you have..I love that bridge..I was hoping to find a small one for my new girls tank but cant find one small enough. Great job


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Atena said:


> i upload from my mobile using my internet browser to my album in the profile section of this forum. image link is then provided right under the photo.



jyfjhg


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

mursey said:


> This is how Alejandro's tank is at the moment. I am trying to go more "natural" however I didn't realize the Amazonia substrate I ordered has to be cycled. . so he is without real substrate except for some rocks right now. Quite honestly, he seems to be very happy just with all the floating plants and his little mopani wood he has. I had to leave his fake anemone in there because he likes it, and he likes his pvc tunnel too. But mostly, he is all about his floating mess of plants at the surface. (BTW the reason the lighting looks weird is because I have half the tank lit by a small bulb, the other side has an LED light. So half the tank looks yellowish and the other half looks more blue.
> 
> Also I used the background with water and river rocks, and for continuity I looked through my mom's old pond rocks and tried to find ones with similar colors. I wanted steel-blue-grey rocks with a couple of orangey rocks. the orange would reflect Alejandro's color but also the background happened to have some rocks that were sort of orange also.







I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVE your tank!! <3 :3


----------



## ThePearlFish

I love all the planted tanks. They look so serene. I want to have an NPT for my future tank


----------



## Ramla

BettaKat1962 said:


> Very pretty setup and fish you have..I love that bridge..I was hoping to find a small one for my new girls tank but cant find one small enough. Great job


Thanks ^^ and I found this one at petsmart...they had a decent array of bridges I think and he seems to like chillin under this one occasionally, but really likes the cluster of plants in the middle honestly thats where I find him 90% of the time


----------



## pyro fiend

haha evn in my poorly planted [only few live] tank i always find my boy in the amazon swords lol snuggled up or playin 'crazy swimmer' and swirving through them lo


----------



## LionCalie

Double divided 10 gallon


----------



## pyro fiend

you devide it like that for the filter? :O looks kinda nice


----------



## LionCalie

For many reasons... 


Less stress because they cannot see each other through double dividers
Heats and filters both sides evenly because heater and filter are in the middle
No risk of fights from betta jumping or squeezing through
Angled double dividers maximize space and add depth to the tank


----------



## pyro fiend

thats what i ment. tho didnt know if it was both males or not so didnt wana list ll posibilities ;p but if im not mistaken a heater heats the entire tank at once. because the water needs to get to its setting. and one side of the tank wont be 100 wiel others 70 ;P just my thoughts. kinda cool tho thought bout doin somethin like that just not sure how XD


----------



## laynisample

LionCalie said:


> Double divided 10 gallon


When I get my 10gal someday I would love to do this with it. Beautiful set up and I love how you did the filter/dividers. It looks safe for everybody.


----------



## teeneythebetta

The water tends to be slightly warmer right beside the heater, and cooler further away, so having it in the middle does help evenly distribute heat.
It's also Best to have the heater next to the filter because the filter helps distrivute the heat as well.


----------



## colorxmexravyne

LionCalie said:


> Double divided 10 gallon


oh my gosh, this is absolutely STUNNING. i love the way you have this set up & this is definitely gonna be my muse for my future set up. did you make those dividers yourself? or did you buy them from somewhere?


----------



## Katrina S

*Betta tank*



LionCalie said:


> Double divided 10 gallon


This looks amazing. Now I'm tempted to see if I can't get my old 10 gallon spare up and running in the basement to set something up for my fish to share with another. I'm also curious about the dividers. I never wanted a divided tank for fear of disease or some harm coming to the fish sharing everything. Plus the whole fighting as they can see each other in the dividers always bothered me. Is that really safe to have two bettas share a tank or is it better to have two tanks side by side that are 5 gallon?


----------



## LionCalie

teeneythebetta said:


> The water tends to be slightly warmer right beside the heater, and cooler further away, so having it in the middle does help evenly distribute heat.
> It's also Best to have the heater next to the filter because the filter helps distrivute the heat as well.


+1 Exactly ;-) You explained it very well, better than I could have.



laynisample said:


> When I get my 10gal someday I would love to do this with it. Beautiful set up and I love how you did the filter/dividers. It looks safe for everybody.


Thanks! I actually got the idea of angled double dividers from this forum.



colorxmexravyne said:


> oh my gosh, this is absolutely STUNNING. i love the way you have this set up & this is definitely gonna be my muse for my future set up. did you make those dividers yourself? or did you buy them from somewhere?


Wow, thank you! Yep, the dividers are DIY using report cover spines, plastic craft mesh and aquarium sealant. Also, I used black electrical tape down the front on the outside to make it look more finished.



Katrina S said:


> This looks amazing. Now I'm tempted to see if I can't get my old 10 gallon spare up and running in the basement to set something up for my fish to share with another. I'm also curious about the dividers. I never wanted a divided tank for fear of disease or some harm coming to the fish sharing everything. Plus the whole fighting as they can see each other in the dividers always bothered me. Is that really safe to have two bettas share a tank or is it better to have two tanks side by side that are 5 gallon?


I say do it, but maybe I am biased.  There is obviously some risk of spread of disease since they are sharing the same water. I'm very watchful for any signs of illness, that way I can separate the fish to a hospital tank. Hopefully before it can spread. I also add Aquari-sol weekly as disease prevention.


----------



## katydidmischief

I had the 5.5 set up with Michael and two frogs and had intended to leave it that way... then I brought home a second little one. The bioload would have left the tank in need of a lot of changes, dividing it would have left them all with too little room, and a second 5.5 just wouldn't have fit on my dresser nor do I have enough outlets.

So I bought and divided a 10 gallon.


----------



## JadeAngel

MissRachel said:


> Ohmigosh I love that castle! Where did you find it? My soon to be fish is named Flash too, actually. I won his aquabid auction and am still waiting for the maol to come in. He's named for my school mascot as what drew me to him was rhâ he was my school colors! Didn't think it would be that popular of a name.



Sorry, I didn't check back for a while. It's actually a really old castle. We've had it for about 15 years (hence the blue top is really chipped from last time I washed it) 

I've seen other castles (larger) with a similar but larger design... so I'm sure you could find something similar on ebay or at a pet store (though I haven't seen any similar at petco or petsmart)


----------



## JadeAngel

MadameDesu said:


> Yes! That's the one I was considering.
> Are you using the filter that came with it or a different one?


Finally getting back to the forum. Sorry I took so long to reply!

Yes, I'm using the filter it came with. I found that if I change the level of water ever so slightly it increases or decreases how strong the water comes out. When I filled it to their fill level it was a tad strong and made a lot of bubbles, which my betta hated. I filled it only milimeters more and it still works fine, but doesn't produce as much turbulance... so happier betta <3


----------



## amyteee

This is Taro's little 3 gallon tank. I've got a 25w heater, undergravel filtration, small pieces of bogwood, a handful of tumblestones and some big biorb white rocks. Also got some hornwort, dwarf hairgrass and Java moss in there for him. And pest snails, which he has so kindly thinned out for me. xD

It's not quite finished, I plan on getting some nano marimo balls, java fern to replace the hornwort and a coconut cave to attach the java moss to, and for a better hiding place for Taro. And making a proper hood with a better light, as the only light I have is that spotlight.


----------



## Ramla

Pretty, and the spotlight looks kind of cool in the dark picture.

Also it doesn't look like you have a lid on your tank at all currently? So until you get a permanent lid you may want to find something to cover the top temporarily so you don't have to worry about him jumping out


----------



## Silverfang

katydidmischief said:


> So I bought and divided a 10 gallon.


lucky boys! they have a nice home there. They should be quite happy.


----------



## amyteee

Ramla said:


> Pretty, and the spotlight looks kind of cool in the dark picture.
> 
> Also it doesn't look like you have a lid on your tank at all currently? So until you get a permanent lid you may want to find something to cover the top temporarily so you don't have to worry about him jumping out


I do have a clear plastic lid on there at the moment, theres some small gaps at the back for wires etc.


----------



## BettaKat1962

*Movin on up...my rescue gets an upgrade!*

Knowing it would be a short matter of time before I would be getting my lil rescue I got earlier this week a bigger tank, I went and got her a 3 gal Tetra acrylic with Whisper micro filter and Tetra LED16 light. Needless to say shes even happier than the day I got her out of that nasty green cup! I also got her and Nippy each a "housekeeper" opal mystery snail ;-). The first 2 are of Tian with her housekeeper Dysen and the 3rd pic is Nippy with his housekeeper Hoover :-D


----------



## Jupiter

My cleaned out 5 gal...trust me you do NOT want to see what it looked like before...


----------



## ThePearlFish

Jupiter said:


> My cleaned out 5 gal...trust me you do NOT want to see what it looked like before...


Oh, I love that elephant! Is it an actual tank decoration or something you found elsewhere?


----------



## Jupiter

Yep, it's for tanks! I found it in the betta section at Petsmart.


----------



## ThePearlFish

Cool! I should check out that section next time I go there, something like that is worth getting now since it might not be there later when I set up my tank.


----------



## Tikibirds

> Plus the whole fighting as they can see each other in the dividers always bothered me. Is that really safe to have two bettas share a tank or is it better to have two tanks side by side that are 5 gallon?


It's safest to sillicon the divider in place so there are no gaps, it can't fall over or move. However, mine are not silliconed in place. Every so often someone decided to go visit their neighbor because they found a way into the other side. Also you need to make sure they can't jump over the divider.


----------



## Relic

New tank! My daughter did all the decorating. Not exactly what I'd of picked but I think she did a good job! I tried to talk her into doing nothing but live plants....would of loved to do a "crypt jungle"....maybe I'll do that with the old 5.5gal.


----------



## teeneythebetta

She did a great job, Relic! :-D


----------



## Jupiter

It looks lovely Relic!


----------



## katydidmischief

That's an awesome tank, Relic--I love the Buddha!


----------



## Cerulean

*little confused*

I finally figured out how to post pics and I put them in the wrong spot. Dough!!!anyway I would love u all to check them out . They are on the first page before u get into this thread as" cerulean and his digs" we would love u to check him out. Thanks all.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Cerulean said:


> I finally figured out how to post pics and I put them in the wrong spot. Dough!!!anyway I would love u all to check them out . They are on the first page before u get into this thread as" cerulean and his digs" we would love u to check him out. Thanks all.


See? you found this spot! Lot's of folk just post them in "betta pics" too..so don't worry so much. Sometimes they get posted in "Betta Chat" too!


----------



## schroern

*Neptune's home.*

I recently changed some things around, even though I hate moving stuff cause it stresses him out generally, but there's more space for him now. I'm not sure about the plant in the front left though. I might end up taking it out to give him even more swimming room. Though my cat likes to jump up and chase him, so maybe he might want more hiding spots haha.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

BettaKat1962 said:


> Knowing it would be a short matter of time before I would be getting my lil rescue I got earlier this week a bigger tank, I went and got her a 3 gal Tetra acrylic with Whisper micro filter and Tetra LED16 light. Needless to say shes even happier than the day I got her out of that nasty green cup! I also got her and Nippy each a "housekeeper" opal mystery snail ;-). The first 2 are of Tian with her housekeeper Dysen and the 3rd pic is Nippy with his housekeeper Hoover :-D


I love the snail's names! LOL :lol: Plus I love, love, LOVE Tian's bridge! Where did you get it at? I love bridges used in aquariums. :-D My Betta Ace loves his red bridge in his tank.


----------



## BettaKat1962

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I love the snail's names! LOL :lol: Plus I love, love, LOVE Tian's bridge! Where did you get it at? I love bridges used in aquariums. :-D My Betta Ace loves his red bridge in his tank.


Thank u Kw  I found that bridge at PetSmart and I think I paid 7.99 for it. Glaf u like it! I think Tian enjoys it more than the barrels and Dysen loves hangjng around it too lol!


----------



## Friendlyfishies

My new tanks for Pho Phan, Miyagi and No Nen










Lo Ling's tank


----------



## BettaKat1962

Friendlyfishies said:


> My new tanks for Pho Phan, Miyagi and No Nen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo Ling's tank


Those look beautiful


----------



## RedRaz

*Raz and Thor's bachelors Pad! *

Friendlyfishies Those tanks are simply beautiful! I'm so jealous! Great job! :-D

I'm still working on my tank. This is my 2.5 gal tank. Hopefully soon I can get my 10 gal up and running. Then I can move Raz into his mansion instead of his little condo he has now.


----------



## BettaKat1962

RedRaz said:


> Friendlyfishies Those tanks are simply beautiful! I'm so jealous! Great job! :-D
> 
> I'm still working on my tank. This is my 2.5 gal tank. Hopefully soon I can get my 10 gal up and running. Then I can move Raz into his mansion instead of his little condo he has now.


Nice setup Raz...is that a real eel or loach coming out of the treasure chest?! Looks really cool :-D


----------



## RedRaz

BettaKat1962 said:


> Nice setup Raz...is that a real eel or loach coming out of the treasure chest?! Looks really cool :-D


Aww Thank you! I'm still trying to make it comfortable for my little guy. Yeah it looks pretty real but just part of the decor. ;-) I was trying to find a Buddha head and do a zen type of tank but all were too large to fit in my tank. Then when I was gonna give up I saw this cute treasure chest and thought it was perfect! Raz seems to love it. Thor also spends a lot of time on or in the chest. I can't wait to decorate my 10 gal. *squeeee* I'm Excited! :-D


----------



## BettaKat1962

RedRaz said:


> Aww Thank you! I'm still trying to make it comfortable for my little guy. Yeah it looks pretty real but just part of the decor. ;-) I was trying to find a Buddha head and do a zen type of tank but all were too large to fit in my tank. Then when I was gonna give up I saw this cute treasure chest and thought it was perfect! Raz seems to love it. Thor also spends a lot of time on or in the chest. I can't wait to decorate my 10 gal. *squeeee* I'm Excited! :-D


Awsome! Continue having fun! It really is alot of fun making things comfy and interesting for these guys  and that little eel is really convincing lookin!

Forgot to add that your fish are beauties too!


----------



## RedRaz

BettaKat1962 said:


> Awsome! Continue having fun! It really is alot of fun making things comfy and interesting for these guys  and that little eel is really convincing lookin!
> 
> Forgot to add that your fish are beauties too!


Yes it is very fun. I agree that eel does look real, lol! Awww Thanks! :-D


----------



## redvines731

This is my new 5g aquarium! Its just about ready for my betta to go into it! Just getting the water up to temperature...


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Friendlyfishies said:


> My new tanks for Pho Phan, Miyagi and No Nen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo Ling's tank



I love your tanks! They seems so zen! What kind of floating plant is in Lo Lings tank?


----------



## katydidmischief

I added mopani driftwood to Michael and Milton's tank and moved things around a little bit and then I have my new guy Balthazar's 3gallon KK. His heater is hidden in the left corner, but I promise it's there.


----------



## crusinent

Gumball machine inspired bowl. Filtration and heating hidden via sump inside the stand.


----------



## Cerulean

Cool gumball tank. Did u make it or buy it that way? Either way cool setup. How much does it hold? Looks my maybe 1.5 gallons maybe?


----------



## ao

^ so awesome! home crafted? doubly awesome XD


----------



## crusinent

home made diy project.. bowl holds about 12 litres, plus the sump holds up to 15.. increase water volume helps with stabilizing temperature and water quality. 

better than the cup he was living in at the pet store.


----------



## Cerulean

U could totally sell those and they would be way better than the tiny ones the pet stores sell that look like gumball machines. I especially like the light on top. Good job and way to go and I am sure u will both enjoy it.


----------



## pyro fiend

omg i so want one! except i want it to actually spin and take quarters from people  lol


----------



## ao

and what...? dispense fish? XD


----------



## pyro fiend

no.. gummy fish maybe.. i mean how many people do you think would fall for it.. alot ;P be like 

"omg awesome tank does it rly have a mechanism in it?"
yup sure does
"what does it dispence" 
go ahead and find out..
"okay" *puts in quarter... turns the gear and hears quarter drop..and checks the prize shoot* "it didnt give me anything"
hmm weird, try again? ;P


but gummy worms or gummy fish.. now that.. that would be amazing, but nearly imposible lmao ;P


----------



## ao

or real FD blood worms to feed the fish XD


----------



## pyro fiend

that would be interesting o.0 im wondering how itd hold bloodworms o.0 lol maybe use one of those sump liters for fd bloods?[meaning take out 1liter not put it in the water ofc lol] or make a stand and sump goes down a lil farther. fd bloods are held right under tank and gravety fed via spinwheel?.. oh god someone write this down this is gona be a multi million dollar idea -.-


----------



## ao

LOL it would make for a better wedding attraction than all those useless tiny unheated bowls.


----------



## pyro fiend

=\ like those ones at petco.com lil tiny bowl with a iron casting undr it for 100 bucks =\ </3


----------



## Silverfang

heated filtered... three gallons... and LOTS of live plants?
AWESOME! what a lucky boy. I love what you have done


----------



## DreamingSmaller

Our 1 Gallon with 1 Halfmoon Tail (Popeye,named such because one of his eyes bulge)..









Popeye...









Our 3 gallon with 3 Zebra Danios and one Dragontail (Scales)...









Scales...


----------



## cjayBetta

Nice set up - unfortunately the cute name you have given to your little fishy its actually also the name of the disease it has. 

Im not an expert on getting rid of the disease but I would suggest an epsome salt treatment and a heater for him.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yes, popeye is an illness.. Its hard to tell from your pictures if he actually has it or if thats the normal betta eyes. 










*Popeye
*•Symptoms: One or both eyes will swell and bulge out. It in itself can also be a symptom of Dropsy.
•Treatment: Usually not fatal if treated, but your betta might lose an eye. Conservative: If the swelling is extreme then use ES first. Perform 100% daily water changes. You may be able to treat the popeye with just Epsom and clean water. However, if the swelling goes down but the eyes remain cloudy/white, then switch to Aq.Salt at 1tsp/gal or use medications. Do not combine Aq.Salt with medications but you can continue to use ES during medical treatments. Medication: If ES or Aq.Salt do not do the trick or it is a serious case of popeye, then combine the ES with API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API General Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR Mardel’s Maracyn


----------



## DreamingSmaller

Thanks guys for the info,though we had kept Betta for several years in the past,we had never seen or heard of this. I'll do the ES and water changes,but that's all we can afford to do until I get paid again on the third :-? LOL (not really "LOL'ing",figure of speech ;-)),we thought maybe he'd been squeezed too hard in transit or similar and bulged his eye from it's little socket. Thank you for the heads up.

I'll try and get a better pic if he'll let me,to show it better (it's his right eye).


----------



## celie

I finally got the gravel and tank decorations for Lex. I thought he would be super excited to be in his new home, and start going everywhere. However, he is taking it in very slowly. It's like he's exploring and scared at the new surroundings. He didn't go inside the pineapple till 2 hours later. I hope he's happy. I regret not getting a bigger tank, but this will have to do for a while.


----------



## DreamingSmaller

I like it,cute,reminds me of Spongebob (that's his house -one is never too old to enjoy SB ;-)),and he looks happy in there :-D When you can move up to a bigger tank,they also make/sell Squidward's house,and figurines of several characters as well,that'd make a cool setup,IMHO


----------



## celie

To be honest, I'm not a Spongebob fan. I didn't even want to get it when I realized it was from Spongebob; my friend pointed that out. However, it was too cute to not get it... so I did. This was in Walmart, which didn't have many options.  Then I went to a PetSmart, which was close to Walmart (didn't know it was even there). I fell in love with all the tank decorations. They had soooo many! That's when I regret not getting the bigger tank.


----------



## DreamingSmaller

LOL,fan or not,the tank still looks cool,IMO. Don't worry,you can get a bigger tank later,have fun with your new friend for now and let tomorrow take care of itself


----------



## djembekah

my divided 5 for two VT boys









and Zeddie's bachelor pad, also 5 gallons










Sorry the divided pic is so blurry!


----------



## Persistence

Finished this DIY project last Sunday.


----------



## LionCalie

Wow, very creative! How many gallons is that? 

Just some friendly suggestions... I notice you aren't using a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and are happiest when their water is around 76 F - 82 F. You will need to purchase a aquarium thermometer to monitor the temps, but they are cheap. Unless the ambient air temperature is constant 80 F where your Betta is kept, then his tank isn't warm enough.

Also, I'm sure Mr. Betta would enjoy having some plants and a hiding spot he can retreat to.


----------



## Lynntastic

I just completely rearranged the tank, so:
(and I just noticed there's spots on the outside of the tank, where did those come from?)


----------



## RedRaz

Lovely tank Lynntastic! I love the colors you chose. Goes very well with your pretty betta.


----------



## Persistence

LionCalie said:


> Wow, very creative! How many gallons is that?
> 
> Just some friendly suggestions... I notice you aren't using a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and are happiest when their water is around 76 F - 82 F. You will need to purchase a aquarium thermometer to monitor the temps, but they are cheap. Unless the ambient air temperature is constant 80 F where your Betta is kept, then his tank isn't warm enough.
> 
> Also, I'm sure Mr. Betta would enjoy having some plants and a hiding spot he can retreat to.


Done 

Got a resin stump and a heater. I already had some plant pods in there, but I'm sure it will be at least a month before they get to a decent size.


----------



## pyro fiend

another great diy in this forum!! im jelly! wish i could do something cool like those =\


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Persistence said:


> Done
> 
> Got a resin stump and a heater. I already had some plant pods in there, but I'm sure it will be at least a month before they get to a decent size.


 LOVE your idea of a Betta bowl lamp all in one! :-D


----------



## ThePearlFish

I am loving the DIY betta bowl/tanks! Very inventive!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

celie said:


> I finally got the gravel and tank decorations for Lex. I thought he would be super excited to be in his new home, and start going everywhere. However, he is taking it in very slowly. It's like he's exploring and scared at the new surroundings. He didn't go inside the pineapple till 2 hours later. I hope he's happy. I regret not getting a bigger tank, but this will have to do for a while.



Awwe thats really cute!!! He looks happy C:


Where did you get that heater? Are there different sizes? I need one for a 5 gal.


----------



## pyro fiend

iv been thinkin, how about do you go with that lamp one.. i mean wouldnt u usually use a lamp to help light a room when its darker outside. and by this time itd already had ceiling light [usually] or ambient light from window for many hours..meaning your beta wld have lights on over maybe 15hrs? do you just use it as decoration and only turn light on for the 12 or so hrs ur betta needs, or do you realy use it as a lamp too 

 ik i personally have all my tanks in my room. all the lights r on only up to 13hrs. and then i have blk lights in my ceiling so i can see were certain things/points are and i dont have lights on too long.. but thats just me, im weird lol


----------



## Atena

Lovely tanks everyone ... Lyntastic, I have that same rock bridge!


----------



## phoenix91

Added a new hut decoration and a seasonal background to Artemis's 5 G.


----------



## logisticsguy

Hi Everyone. We just added another tank. Its a good vs Evil theme. 10 gallon divided in two. Disney on the left and a coffin rock on the right. We still have some decorating to finish it off but it houses appropriate fish. Frankenweenie is a big nasty female that beat up the other girls in my sorority too much and had to be removed. So she is Evil. Sunshine is an Orange small juvenile female about 2months old, shares Disneyland with Lollipop a 2 month old blue girl. Frankenweenie went nuts trying to get the little ones so the quality of the divider was well tested. The Weenie has calmed down a little in the last few days thankfully.


----------



## DreamingSmaller

That's cool! While pink isn't my favorite color,but I LOVE the complete dual personalities in that setup :-D


----------



## pirateelfqt92

*Drake*

This is drake, in his 1.5 gal tank


----------



## pyro fiend

nice 10 i tthnk i wlda gone more twards white and blue and black and red/brown but still looks nice the blk side does have a demented look to it


----------



## ao

logisticsguy said:


> Hi Everyone. We just added another tank. Its a good vs Evil theme. 10 gallon divided in two. Disney on the left and a coffin rock on the right. We still have some decorating to finish it off but it houses appropriate fish. Frankenweenie is a big nasty female that beat up the other girls in my sorority too much and had to be removed. So she is Evil. Sunshine is an Orange small juvenile female about 2months old, shares Disneyland with Lollipop a 2 month old blue girl. Frankenweenie went nuts trying to get the little ones so the quality of the divider was well tested. The Weenie has calmed down a little in the last few days thankfully.


I think you should switch the fish! so the black one stands out against the pink and vice versa XD


----------



## phoenix91

My new guy Igor's new home. 3g on a budget. 

I'll be adding a floating type of plant once i find one that likes low light and spreads quickly.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> I love your tanks! They seems so zen! What kind of floating plant is in Lo Lings tank?


Thank you for the compliments friends  ...Kourtney, the plants floating on the top of Lo Lings tank are mint charlies and water sprite...unfortunately they arent doing well in that low LED light but I hope they last long enough for me to get him an evolve tank like his friends! It will be a few weeks.


----------



## Jupiter

phoenix91 said:


> My new guy Igor's new home. 3g on a budget.
> 
> I'll be adding a floating type of plant once i find one that likes low light and spreads quickly.
> 
> View attachment 65578



I really like that green pot! Looks good so far.


----------



## phoenix91

Thanks. That green cup was $0.85 in the supermarket  Plus it's the same colour as the company logo and since he's going to be the office fish it seemed appropriate.


----------



## Atena

I'm decorating for Halloween... 










What do you all think of the Haunted house background?


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

*My Trio of Boys!*

The first tank is Blizzard's newly upgraded 2.5 gallon tank with an under gravel heater and a fern plant. He has yet to get more plants since we literally just upgraded him last night. 

Second bowl is Crimsyn's since he is undergoing some treatment for what we think is a fungal infection, and he also does not swim about. He's been sick since I got him, but I couldn't just leave him without trying. He's momma's baby <3 (also, Crim will be getting a heater very soon, but in the mean time, we change his water frequently with slightly warmer water, and keep the room very warm for him.)

And lastly but not leastly is Mr. Mauve in his cylinder bowl complete with heater, umbrella plant and a nice little rock sculpture to swim in and out of. Also, a lovely bamboo sprout 

Ugh! and also all of the photos are sideways for some very odd reason.


----------



## xjenuhfur

I have that cave in Mr.Mauves tank! It's so cute and goblin loves to lean up against it.


----------



## Batmantha

Redesigned both of my giant's tanks

















Both has 3 amazon swords, 2 Hammocks (too big for just one to do them lol), a good luck dragon and then their ornaments


----------



## Atena

I love the stickers on the outside of your tank, what a great idea!

Where did you get those?

Atena


----------



## Batmantha

Atena said:


> I love the stickers on the outside of your tank, what a great idea!
> 
> Where did you get those?
> 
> Atena


Thanks 
They are those chipboard scrap booking wood flourishes from Spotlight that I painted black


----------



## katequang

Here is a picture of George and Lennie's setup. 
I had to buy a new tank, filter, heater etc. just yesterday because there was a nasty bacteria in George's previous tank that wouldn't go away.

So now he has new stuff and a new buddy.


----------



## DeviCy

Ok so I redid Milotic's tank although he might be sick I'm not sure I'm so worried but so far hes doing ok. But here it is and you can't see the pleco but hes there just hiding.


----------



## pyro fiend

kate you had me scared there till i read your signature.. thought you had 2 males in the tank </3 lol if thats a pleco 'sucker fish" you might wana find it a new home cause they can get big! however if it is a oto or a small type of pleco you might be ok :]


devi- awe! you had a dt named milotic =\ who looked just like the poke' lol died within 20days of purchase =\ beautiful tank tho! whats the plant in the corner by thermometer?


----------



## DeviCy

Hes just hanging out in there till the pond is ready hes to small to go in yet lol. And yeah hes really pretty I love him but I'm afraid he may be ill. Thanks I have been trying its my first planted tank. I have no idea its not what they sold it to me as but its fully aquatic so its not what someone else thought so I can not figure it out.


----------



## DeviCy

I did discover that this guy a friend of mine knows who is horrible at taking care of bettas wanted to buy him I'm so glad I saved him as all this other guys bettas died recently.


----------



## Destinystar

logisticsguy wow what a neat idea and hey there is a tank Halloween contest this month and your should enter yours for sure !!!


----------



## Nictiffss

*My Betta's temporary home!*

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b609/Nictiffsss/IMG-20121002-00337_zps7a3303e0.jpg


Gonna upgrade is him to a 5 gallon in a month


----------



## logisticsguy

Perseusmom said:


> logisticsguy wow what a neat idea and hey there is a tank Halloween contest this month and your should enter yours for sure !!!


Thanks. I have some decorating to finish it off (couple of props and split background) but should be able to get to it this weekend (sooo busy). We just added 10 new betta in the last week so been busy being Super Dad to a bunch of young uns. :-D I think I will enter it in the contest when finished but wow I just looked and there are some great tanks there!


----------



## ao

Nictiffss said:


> http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b609/Nictiffsss/IMG-20121002-00337_zps7a3303e0.jpg
> 
> 
> Gonna upgrade is him to a 5 gallon in a month


nice! make sure to change out all the water every day!


----------



## deso

Modi's new home! ADA Mini-S tank with lily pipe filter input/output. He's not cooperating with me today and didn't pose for the photo


----------



## pyro fiend

im about to take down my 20 and convert all plants n stuff over to the 10. cuz i cant find a proper bulb =| ill upload photo as soon as i get out of bed n do it lol XD itl be home to 3 otos and a male for now. then the oto's and 4/5 girls :3 tht wldnt overstock a 10 wld it? o.0


----------



## Jupiter

Amazing tank deso!


----------



## ao

pyro fiend said:


> im about to take down my 20 and convert all plants n stuff over to the 10. cuz i cant find a proper bulb =| ill upload photo as soon as i get out of bed n do it lol XD itl be home to 3 otos and a male for now. then the oto's and 4/5 girls :3 tht wldnt overstock a 10 wld it? o.0


I did offer to ship you some.... lol


----------



## deso

Thanks much Jupiter!


----------



## pyro fiend

aokashi said:


> I did offer to ship you some.... lol


tru tru i did forget about that tbh.. well heck its like too late now lol already got 10 down new sand washed and workin on 20 -.- i think ill wait till they grow in better to fill in the tank  wish id of remembered that now -.- lol tho ig its for better seeing how i didnt do the soil right the first time. and my stems r small lol a bunch of dirt clumps came to top of sand n whatnot -.- lol XD well foo.. thanks for reminding me so late ;( lol


----------



## Atena

Perseusmom said:


> logisticsguy wow what a neat idea and hey there is a tank Halloween contest this month and your should enter yours for sure !!!


Wait I missed it, where is this and when?

I want to see what everyone is doing for Halloween.


----------



## Greylady

pyro fiend said:


> ......whats the plant in the corner by thermometer?


That's a Kyoto plant and it's not a true aquatic plant. It may live for months submerged but will eventually rot and cause an ammonia spike. Also the long stingy plant between the castle and other building, behind the red rock is Mondo grass, also not an aquatic plant.

Your tank is beautiful! I just wanted to mention that those plants may rot so watch your ammonia.  

I know the fish stores sell them as aquatic but they really aren't. Some really good aquatic plants that are easy to grow and found in most fish stores are Anubias, Java Moss, Cryptocoryne, Wisteria, Hornwort, and Java Fern, which is the tall plant you have to the left.  There are others but that's a good start.


----------



## pyro fiend

oooh ic i was gna say looked alot like a bamboo to me o.0 looked kinda nice tho lol you spoiled it for me [thankfully] lol.. [thought you was talking about me in last parts there for a min lol]


----------



## Greylady

Yes it does look very much Iike bamboo! Bamboo is also semi aquatic, it lives with it's roots submerged but it needs it's leaves out of the water.  It can last quite a while completely submerged sometimes, but eventually it will die.


----------



## pyro fiend

well glad i know. im scared o get any plants like that thus why half the plants in my tank is swords XD one of the few plants you cant mess up with XD


----------



## Greylady

Lol, I was the same way but have done a lot of research the last few months so I know a little bit but still learning a lot. When I first planted my tank I was dupped by the fish store and bought semi aquatic plants because I didn't read the fine print on the package. So I had to start over. At least I know what will work in my tank now.


----------



## pyro fiend

well theres only so few plants my lps has and im a huge fan of amazon swords.. just got my first stems not long ago. had to downgrade tank due to improper lights. iv only got like 4 species of plants. amazon swords 'argintine' swords anubia [nana maybe] 'asian water fern'[floating cuz rhyzome is to small to anchor] and some new stem forgot name XD im playing it safe till i get used to the plant thing. then im upgrading to my 55 =3

and 2 'betta bulbs' in no lucky yet but befor i wasnt using perfect lighting.. now we shall see ;D downgrading from 2-h to 10.. its like a jungle on one side XD


----------



## Greylady

Same for me, limited selection, although I find my Petsmart has a much better selection than my PETCO. My Petsupermarket has no live plants and even all their fish look sickly but they have the cheapest price for the dog food I buy so I'm all over the place when shopping for all my boys! Lol. PETCO has better looking fish and a bigger selection than PetSmart, but PetSmart has better plants! Lol You should see me at the register when they ask for my "member card" , I have to sometimes ask where I am or try to nonchalantly find something that has the name of the store on it in order to pull out the right card! Anyway, currently I have java fern, Java moss, Anubias, Amazon Sword, and Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green, which is new and I love. I'm so jealous you are getting a 55g. I'm in a little condo so I have no room for that but I love my little 6.6g so much that I got another one last weekend and I'm cycling it now (fish less) because now hubby wants a betta of his own.


----------



## TigerRegalia

Atena said:


> I'm decorating for Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think of the Haunted house background?


I love this!! What a great idea. I want to decorate Tommy's tank for Halloween too. How fun!!


----------



## TigerRegalia

Tommy's new 5-gallon tank that he just moved into. He's already building bubble nests :-D


----------



## Atena

Thanks Tiger, I am waiting for some glass pumpkins to arrive in the mail. I hope to also find some ghosts to add.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Atena said:


> I'm decorating for Halloween...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think of the Haunted house background?


Wow thats nice for Halloween ;-) You should enter the Halloween Tank Theme Contest here on BettaFish.com...Here's the link if you are interested in entering :-D
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111309


----------



## Atena

thanks for that link Kitty... after I finish it I will surely enter... I love to see what everyone is doing, this is such a creative bunch of people here.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Lets try to work this thing... how do you post your pictures? I'm new.


----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## pyro fiend

Greylady said:


> I'm so jealous you are getting a 55g. I'm in a little condo so I have no room for that but I love my little 6.6g so much that I got another one last weekend and I'm cycling it now (fish less) because now hubby wants a betta of his own.


lol i have already got a 55 and a 75. also have a 210/220[one or other idk] in my basement but its got a crack in it. could be fixed but i dont wana risk it lol. i think ima go with the 55 first. i just need to cilicone a middle brace and its plant friendly ;p itl let me slowly branch out my plants instead of just trying to spend 100+ on filling a single tank lol iv already spent like 20 bucks on plants so ima let them grow up and make plantlets befor upgrading ;p


----------



## Gracie8890

My asian-ish 
themed tank


----------



## Atena

Perry, the code works but the picture has to be online not in your computer.


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

*Mauvey*



xjenuhfur said:


> I have that cave in Mr.Mauves tank! It's so cute and goblin loves to lean up against it.


Thanks! I knew I had to get it once I saw it! He loves to swim through it.


----------



## chibifish

This is Shinji's 10g tank. Not positive about keeping the one on top, just thought he'd like a place for resting. What do you guys think?


----------



## katequang

pyro fiend said:


> kate you had me scared there till i read your signature.. thought you had 2 males in the tank </3 lol if thats a pleco 'sucker fish" you might wana find it a new home cause they can get big! however if it is a oto or a small type of pleco you might be ok :]
> 
> 
> devi- awe! you had a dt named milotic =\ who looked just like the poke' lol died within 20days of purchase =\ beautiful tank tho! whats the plant in the corner by thermometer?


Oh no, I'd never put two males together. Although yes, after researching, I actually made a post here, he's actually a Chinese Algae Eater (whoops). So we are working on finding him a new home. He is fine in there for a few months but I am constantly checking the tank so his size won't go unnoticed. I feel bad, lady at the fish place kind of convinced me to buy him as apposed to the cute little snail I wanted. Oh course the CAE was $5 more.


----------



## pyro fiend

katequang said:


> Oh no, I'd never put two males together. Although yes, after researching, I actually made a post here, he's actually a Chinese Algae Eater (whoops). So we are working on finding him a new home. He is fine in there for a few months but I am constantly checking the tank so his size won't go unnoticed. I feel bad, lady at the fish place kind of convinced me to buy him as apposed to the cute little snail I wanted. Oh course the CAE was $5 more.


good you had me scared saying names im like "oh God no :'(" and had to read your sig hoping it wasnt the name of 2 boys or a boy and a girl o.0

ofcourse! youd think that most petstore workers where car salesmen and get payed per sell. luckily one of he workers at both my lps know what they are doing one knows right down to the ph and ak lvls most/all the fish like o.0 XD


----------



## sincerelyanna

New user here!
This is my halfmoon male betta, Zen.


----------



## pyro fiend

verry nice first home!! verry pretty boy. looks like a ct/comb t to me tho. sure hes a hm? o.0 hmct?:O wonderfull set up. did you buy it all at once along with him or have you already cycled the tank?


----------



## sincerelyanna

It's not my first home, haha. I meant it was my first time posting on this site! 

He is a HM, the tips of his fins are white/transparent 
You can see it better in this picture.









I like decorating my own tanks. He's about a year and a half old now, and he's gone through about 4-5 different set ups so far, haha. I'm addicted to it


----------



## copperarabian

I just took a photo of my 48g low light planted community tank. My 5 girls live in it 

The gravel is pond potting media from OSH and my anubias LOVE it. The anubias to the right barely grew until I put it in this tank and it's doubled in size and grew a flower. I'm hoping to eventually add a bunch of crypts (I have one, the small plant near the front) and a java fern.


----------



## notsabrina

Here's my second tank, my new 10 gallon - still cycling so no betta yet! Silk plants from Petco, fake driftwood from Petsmart.

6 x Harlequin Rasbora
2 x Java Fern
1 x Marimo Moss Ball


----------



## pyro fiend

sincerelyanna said:


> It's not my first home, haha. I meant it was my first time posting on this site!
> 
> He is a HM, the tips of his fins are white/transparent
> You can see it better in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like decorating my own tanks. He's about a year and a half old now, and he's gone through about 4-5 different set ups so far, haha. I'm addicted to it


ooh yea muuuch better. i can see the tips now. ig the way my computer was tilted or something i couldnt see them  sorry for tryin to corect you tho. and wow makes sence. i was like "wo thats like the single most amazing first timer tank ever!"


----------



## Liz76

Beautiful set up Copperarabian


----------



## NyaNyanNaa

chibifish, Is Perry a Halfmoon? 

He seems pretty colorful


----------



## minkymink

My new 5 gallon where my one male betta lives!


----------



## pyro fiend

not a fan of hexagon tanks but looks nice on the inside!


----------



## minkymink

Me either really, I would have preferred to have a wider tank with a shorter length but I have no space in my room unfortunately.


----------



## pyro fiend

understandable. i think yu might have been able to fit a normal 5 right there where you have it. but youd prob have spent just as much to get a filter and everything for the normal 5 as you did with that set :C


----------



## BettaJen

copperarabian your tank is absolutely gorgeous! I like the single colored marble.


----------



## Karebear13

Got some Java fern and java moss in there! Its growing nicely! I will hopefully soon be upgrading my Benz to a ten gallon He will be so spoiled in that! But for now here is his three gallon!


----------



## PitGurl

One half of the 6.6 gallon that my guitar smaragdina live in....


----------



## happypappy

I have low light in my betta tanks. and live plants. I do sometimes swap from my planted 30 gallon. I would recommend: anubis nana -- you can anchor in the log if you like--frog bit; water sprite. so far I have had good luck with these.


----------



## azurefox

Good Evening in Asia! Good Morning in USA!

hello all,
this is my Betta's Home setup, He called Hikki^^
He's a pretty Betta, really love him..
to see him more clearly :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSt0GseFEUs










Fish :
1 Royal Blue Halfmoon Betta 
3 Otocinclus/Oto catfish

Plant :
7 Big Marimos/Moss Balls
11 Small Marimos/Moss Balls

Ornament:
1 Ceramic Vase Cave
2 Plastic Aquaplant
2 Wide Leaf Silk Plants
5 'Eceng Gondok' Silk PLants
White Snow Gravels
A few of Arcylic Crystal and Balls
Sushi Mat as Aquarium Background (I put it outside back of the tank, so it won't rot!)

Tank : Nisso NS Medium 18 Litre
Filter : Resun CY-20
Lamp : LED 2 watt Lamp and 12 Watt Lamp
Category:


----------



## Connierodz

*Blaze my crowntail betta..in 5 gallon tank*

:-D


----------



## ao

PitGurl said:


> One half of the 6.6 gallon that my guitar smaragdina live in....


Cholla wood! I neer put mine in the betta tank in fear that he will get himself stuck tryig to swim through the middle!


----------



## PitGurl

These chollas are tiny. The smaragdina would have to try pretty hard to get stuck.


----------



## ao

PitGurl said:


> These chollas are tiny. The smaragdina would have to try pretty hard to get stuck.


I guess mine are wider in diameter then.
I know he can fit just his head in and never get it out again.


----------



## Nicko

Soo that's Jeremy's tank. It was set up yesterday. ^^ It's 8g


----------



## Cerulean

Pitgirl, is the avatar pic u have of a real betta and if so wow, and what kind and where is it from?


----------



## Cerulean

Nicki, I just wanted to give u a heads up. I learned the hard way when I added a log to my boys house,which he loves by the way, that those holes like in your castle can be very sharp. He scratched a bunch of scales off the top of his head because some of those holes are not to big and they can get hurt. So I took mine out and used an emery board to file them smooth and now no sharp edges and a healing fish. Only thought I would mention it as your castle thing has some smaller entrances that he might get hurt on. God luck


----------



## Nicko

Cerulean said:


> Nicki, I just wanted to give u a heads up. I learned the hard way when I added a log to my boys house,which he loves by the way, that those holes like in your castle can be very sharp. He scratched a bunch of scales off the top of his head because some of those holes are not to big and they can get hurt. So I took mine out and used an emery board to file them smooth and now no sharp edges and a healing fish. Only thought I would mention it as your castle thing has some smaller entrances that he might get hurt on. God luck


I know it looks sharp but actually it's not, the first thing i did when i got it was to check for sharp edges  thanks for the reply though


----------



## PitGurl

Rupert's new 5 gallon....


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice Pitgurl. Rupert has a very good home. I like it!!


----------



## PitGurl

@ Cerulean- They are very much real. It's a type of wild betta called the guitar smaragdina, they are from Thailand. I have a pair of them and plan on spawning them soon. You can read more about wild bettas here,
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116188

@ logisticsguy- Thanks


----------



## Hershey

10 gallon. Adfs, a betta, and a mystery snail!


----------



## Karebear13

Love the big shell!


----------



## Hershey

Thanks! It's real.


----------



## titusthebetta

I got all of the new stuff for my new tank, and when I opened it up to start prepping the tank, the glass was cracked. -_- Back to the store, I guess.


----------



## pyro fiend

hahaha i had to go thru that 7 times titus :\ first 10g.. huge crack in back.. 2nd one.. no cilicone on one whole side [literally..none] 4 leaked out a gallon a hr.. and just yea.. sometimes those boxes arnt taken care of the best =\


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

pyro fiend said:


> hahaha i had to go thru that 7 times titus :\ first 10g.. huge crack in back.. 2nd one.. no cilicone on one whole side [literally..none] 4 leaked out a gallon a hr.. and just yea.. sometimes those boxes arnt taken care of the best =\


Jeeze, that's a bummer. I'm glad I seen this cause now I know to check and make sure they are in good shape cause might get my brtta ciroc a 10 gallon. He is in. A 5 gal. Right now.


----------



## titusthebetta

pyro fiend said:


> hahaha i had to go thru that 7 times titus :\ first 10g.. huge crack in back.. 2nd one.. no cilicone on one whole side [literally..none] 4 leaked out a gallon a hr.. and just yea.. sometimes those boxes arnt taken care of the best =\


I couldn't go back tonight, unfortunately, but I'll probably ask them if I can open the box first before I come back with a new tank because I really don't want to have to go through the process again.


----------



## pyro fiend

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> Jeeze, that's a bummer. I'm glad I seen this cause now I know to check and make sure they are in good shape cause might get my brtta ciroc a 10 gallon. He is in. A 5 gal. Right now.


yea iv bought 10s from wamart and petco.. surprizingly walmart had the best quality imo after exchanging my 10 at petco like 5 times i said screw petco... only thing bad i had to say about wm is 1 leaked .. but both had sloppy looking caulk jobs[tho this1 iv had from wm aint leaked n iv had a yr].. but that dont bug me. looks bad. but ik my fish are happy =3 id look at them tho. either that or buy them from craigslist or something. and ask for proof it holds water  better safe then sorry!

@titus
yea i personally would do that too. its a pain. i think i spent just as much in gas as i did on the tank -.-


----------



## Bluebell

So pretty!!


----------



## Hershey

Bluebell said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks, if you mean me.


----------



## katydidmischief

Did a big change to the tanks today. The 5.5 was divided in preparation for Harville being moved; the first photo is Balthazar on his side. Second photo is the changes to the 10 gallon--added a wonderstone, fixed the plants and rearranged the silks, and did a fish swap so Michael and Milton are on different sides.

(I also found my little Pleco who I'd been concerned had passed away, but the little dude is just shy and here, have a photo of the cuteness.)


----------



## Pices

Here's Prince Puddle, "Pud", in his 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Pices

Here's Prince Puddle in his 5.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm new here and this is my first time posting in the forums. =) I have a 10 gallon betta tank that also houses a handful of platy fry before they go into my 30 gallon/are sold off. 

Before a water change:









After the water change and new lights:









Meet Katana:

















I have a really crappy cell phone camera so they are not the best quality


----------



## pyro fiend

love the bettas name ad all the pretty dots! not the fondest of that tank atm but looks like live plants and itl look beautifull soon!!


----------



## Cardinal

Its a work in progress. Recently switched from a sand/flourite mixture over to black gravel, added some more of the wisteria, and upgraded the lights. My dream for this tank is to have a white buddha in the middle with two red elephants and a red bridge then some large amazon swords in the back ground. Will be done when I have the time and money. 

It also looks much better in person. The camera LOVES to focus on anything dirty/any spec of algae and make it brighter. :/


----------



## pyro fiend

haha well i dont focu on the dirt. as i personally have tnanks with calcuim stains/etching and alot of scratches i was looking more at the setup. and i figures it was a work in progess. only thing i personally would advize, tho im no expert, is a floating plant. something like a anubia. for your betta to rest on near surface. i float asian water fern in one of mine used to use anibia nana for my boy. my girls are in qt so they have plastic plants tht reach the surface lol. i always find my boys cozied up in my floating plants at night with his safty bubble nest built in ;p

i do see you have something floating. but i dont think itd be anough to let him feel secure if you have a current


----------



## Cardinal

I actually use wisteria as a floater as I wait for it to root. I have three 4-5inch pieces right now and he loves them. I've been look for hornwort, but can't seem to find anywhere that sells it. I may order a bunch off of ebay in a couple of days. I have to admit, the guy was an impulse buy. Saw him and snatched him up. He was shoved to the very back ad had been there for atleast two weeks already as I go there often. Its really strange because he has such gorgeous coloring. So, I'm still working on getting his set-up perfected. 

Before I started moving and changing things the tank looked like this, all I did was remove the divider:







I had him on one side and the platy fry on the other as they grew.


----------



## pyro fiend

o hear ya on the plant buying my lps dont sell many dif plants that r in tubes [i dont trust there tainted tanks of plants] i been debating on buying some on aquabids or ebay but im waiting to see how my swords do as theyv been hit with a mysterious turning brown/translusent leave o.0 once my plants r healthy again i may do the same thing )


----------



## titusthebetta

This tank was quite the adventure! Being a college student with no car, I went with my friend on Friday to buy this tank (this was one from walmart, and actually a very good deal). However, when I got back I saw a crack in the glass, and I would have went back immediately but my friend's car had a flat tire. :/ Having gotten the tire fixed yesterday, we went back today to the customer service and picked up a new tank, only to open it and find that that tank had been completely shattered. So with the last one of this tank on the shelf, we grabbed it an lo and behold it was in perfect shape!

Now introducing Mori's new 5 gal!










He's been quite fascinated with the filter, which is my first Whisper filter. I'm afraid of him getting stuck behind it or jumping into the top (it's pretty low to the water line so the flow isn't strong). But so far I like the filter a lot.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

I just got that exact tank 2 days ago and love it! not well lit for live plants but what a nice looking tank  ...the lighting looks so blue and sparkly and its an AMAZING price. You set it up quite nice, very pretty!


----------



## Whytie

hear is my betta, Makimotos 5 gallon tank
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/makimotofinrot6.jpg/


----------



## Friendlyfishies

oh that dragon looks so nice. Since ya'll are sharing your 5's ill share mine lol...its all fake plants..I too got this tank at walmart. This is a temp tank for now and bare bottomed...it was going to be the perminent tank but i recently decided to put miyagi the plakat in the 20 gal once cycled and planted


----------



## titusthebetta

Nice setup! I'm still trying to get the hang of decorating tanks, so hopefully I can improve.


----------



## prosthetik

Here's Flake & Ollie in their tanks [& Richard in the middle in his temp tank]










Ollie:









Flake:


----------



## Karebear13

those tanks look awesome!!! how many gallons are they?


----------



## pyro fiend

titusthebetta said:


> This tank was quite the adventure! Being a college student with no car, I went with my friend on Friday to buy this tank (this was one from walmart, and actually a very good deal). However, when I got back I saw a crack in the glass, and I would have went back immediately but my friend's car had a flat tire. :/ Having gotten the tire fixed yesterday, we went back today to the customer service and picked up a new tank, only to open it and find that that tank had been completely shattered. So with the last one of this tank on the shelf, we grabbed it an lo and behold it was in perfect shape!


glad you heard my tank terror story huh? lol not to bad of a tank for a start itl do ;P looks nice tho  im sure ull improve. =]


----------



## prosthetik

Karebear13 said:


> those tanks look awesome!!! how many gallons are they?


They're 4.5 gallons. I have a 3rd one on hold for Richard so they can all be in the same tanks :-D
The only thing they dont come with is a heater, but its heading into Summer here so the temperature is always really warm anyway.


----------



## pyro fiend

great point pros. i take out all my heater or at least unplug them in summer. when the ambient temp is bout 90-100s no need for a tank to have a aquarium heater. i even turn my snakes lights off or convert them over to cfl's to give light cycle but no heat


----------



## Karebear13

What brand are they?




prosthetik said:


> They're 4.5 gallons. I have a 3rd one on hold for Richard so they can all be in the same tanks :-D
> The only thing they dont come with is a heater, but its heading into Summer here so the temperature is always really warm anyway.


----------



## prosthetik

AA Aquarium
http://www.aa-aquarium.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=369

Thats the one I have. Cost me $120 but Im in Australia so Idk how much anywhere else.
I find I have to baffle the filter though cause even on the lowest flow it was still pushing them around too much. Although in Ollie's I got a different filter altogether cause he's so small.

Its a really great tank though.


----------



## Karebear13

Thanks for the link! They do look awesome in your pics




prosthetik said:


> AA Aquarium
> http://www.aa-aquarium.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=369
> 
> Thats the one I have. Cost me $120 but Im in Australia so Idk how much anywhere else.
> I find I have to baffle the filter though cause even on the lowest flow it was still pushing them around too much. Although in Ollie's I got a different filter altogether cause he's so small.
> 
> Its a really great tank though.


----------



## rmarkham

Mr. Squiggles









Magikarp









What I get to see every day I wake up


----------



## Karebear13

rmarkham said:


> Mr. Squiggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magikarp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I get to see every day I wake up


That looks amazing! Do you use the light that came with that tank? I have that same exact tank and would love to add plants but afraid they will die... what kind of plants do you have in there?


----------



## rmarkham

I didn't use the original bulb, I use this
http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...ype=pla&rct=j&q=zoomed+ultra+sun+compact+bulb 

In Mr. Squiggles tank I have anubias on driftwood, primrose, Ancharis, Mayaca fluviatilis and Cryptocoryne parva

In Magikarps I have anubias on driftwood, brazillian microsword, java fern and Alternanthera Reineckii Rosaefolia.

I use seachem flourish tabs, kent iron and maganese ferts. I also use liquid CO2


----------



## Bounce

Very, very pretty rmarkham!


----------



## rmarkham

Bounce said:


> Very, very pretty rmarkham!




Thanks!


----------



## Hershey

Just an update.


----------



## sandrac8388

This is my new Dragon, Art, and his new home. The filter that came with the kit, we don't like, so I'm going to get another this week! AquaClear! Yay. I love those!


----------



## titusthebetta

sandrac8388 said:


>


Did you get those plant mats from Petsmart? I was thinking about getting those for my tank. How do you like them?


----------



## sandrac8388

titusthebetta said:


> Did you get those plant mats from Petsmart? I was thinking about getting those for my tank. How do you like them?


Yes i did! :-D I like them a lot. They are very smooth and safe. The only problem is they are hard to keep down. I just added extra gravel and shoved them down. So far so good!


----------



## Connierodz

Friendlyfishies said:


> My new tanks for Pho Phan, Miyagi and No Nen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo Ling's tank


Whats the brand of that tank..i would like to get some the are beatiful..oh and what size are they? Thnks!!


----------



## iNinja

it was hard getting a good picture of him flared up. he doesn't have a name yet.










*Fluval Spec filter mod* (just put it on so still has air bubbles)


----------



## logisticsguy

That is a beautiful tank iNinja. I love the way it looks.


----------



## iNinja

logisticsguy said:


> That is a beautiful tank iNinja. I love the way it looks.


thank you. i hope he likes it, ha. i want to add more plants. the frogbits are new (eBay) so they haven't rooted out yet. i still hope they still do since they didn't have many roots on them to start when i got them. i ordered some anacharis to help oxygenate and want to get some kind of small plant for the foreground. i also have 2 purple mystery snails to add later to see if he'll get along with them.


----------



## Greekalphabet

I've just gone to all naturally planted tanks, and I'm excited to see how it all grows in! Sorry, you'll have to go to my aquarium album to see the pics. You'll see how much they've changed! Love all your ideas to everyone who has posted!


----------



## carolineelisabeth

Vito is living here for now, until this weekend when I can put him in a large tank 









This is Chops lovely home, however, he's not plugged in to anything right now (No lights or filters = cleaning day!)










Lastly, Claudia's tank as I clean it.


----------



## Kuronue

Ranmaru's tank, only recently moved him in. You can see him peeking through his hammock at the camera from the upper left XP


----------



## carolineelisabeth

How pretty! I love it :]


----------



## Connierodz

sandrac8388 said:


> This is my new Dragon, Art, and his new home. The filter that came with the kit, we don't like, so I'm going to get another this week! AquaClear! Yay. I love those!


I love your fish and tank!


----------



## katydidmischief

This is my new "adoptions only" tank--basically any little dudes I rescue will be in here, otherwise it will be inhabited by plants as a sort of water terrarium.  Currently, I have a little guy who's supposed to be a halfmoon in there.


----------



## Pices

This is Prince Puddle's home, a 5.5 gallon. He started out in a 2.5 gallon tank, but I wanted to add some live plants and thought he'd enjoy having bigger digs. He loves the antler fern and makes his bubble nests under the leaves that float on top of the water. His tank gets some direct sunlight, about an hour's worth, during the day, and it is heated. The other plant in the tank is a java fern. It's planted in the gravel and is no maintenance. The antler fern grows like crazy and needs cutting back every two weeks or so.


----------



## TessaBear

Hi!  im new on here, i have had bettas for a while, i only have one right now, hes in a 1 gal tank (yeah i know DX ) BUT tomorrow, hopefully were gonna get him a 5 or 10 gallon tank^.^ my mom picked out this first tank and i wasent there so i was like nooo DX ill post pics when its all set up and stuff. Also, ive gone through 95 pages on this forum and i love all of your tanks! they are alll so beautiful!


----------



## sandrac8388

Connierodz said:


> I love your fish and tank!


Thank you. I tried to make it look like it has real plants since I don't know much about live plants. Lol


----------



## LugiaChan

3.64 gallons or more- marina goldfish tank - Wanting to upgrade to 5 gallons soon as my fish used to be in a 10 gallon tank. I want to buy the large version of this tank soon for about $30 ish *cross my fingers*

What kind of Betta fish is this? ??

Are there any lights that change colors I can add to this tank ?  I love slow change in colors. I know already about the bubblers though.


----------



## BettaQi

This is the new tank I just set up for my mom's red OHM which was shipped from Georgia by hopdiggity yesterday.

I like the starkness of the left version a lot, but I like floaters and Joseph's coat and bacopa, too!

The low plant on the left is Brazillian Pennywort, grown as a floater so it has very short stem and is creeping now. I will likely add a little moss in the front eventually.

I have susswassertang in QT right now.


----------



## milkytea

I set up this tank for Finntan; it's on my desk at work. ♥


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

sandrac8388 said:


> This is my new Dragon, Art, and his new home. The filter that came with the kit, we don't like, so I'm going to get another this week! AquaClear! Yay. I love those!


 I have that same red bridge in my Male CT Betta's 5 Gallon tank and he always hangs around it alot LOL. Nice aquarium you have for your Betta


----------



## DanielaMarie

Here's my new boy, Lex, who's currently in a 1 gallon. He's a CT I fell in love with at Petsmart and couldn't pass him by. Assuming he has the right personality, I'll be moving him into my 10 gallon tank after the quarantine period.


----------



## titusthebetta

DanielaMarie said:


> Here's my new boy, Lex, who's currently in a 1 gallon. He's a CT I fell in love with at Petsmart and couldn't pass him by. Assuming he has the right personality, I'll be moving him into my 10 gallon tank after the quarantine period.


What kind of plant is that in your tank? I think it's really cool!


----------



## iNinja

titusthebetta said:


> What kind of plant is that in your tank? I think it's really cool!


looks like anacharis. very good oxygenating plant. i also just added some to my tank.


----------



## TessaBear

Heres BabyBlue in his new 5.5 gallon tank, silk plants because im no good with live ones, no filter right now, the one we had was too strong and pulled him, so it was removed.










And here, is this cute little baby! I was just at petco, and omg, i saw him/her and had to get it. ive never had a baby, so im pretty excited. He/she is in the old tank of blues but hes so tiny, its fine. and within a week he/se should have a 3-5 gallon of his/her own! Im so verry excited to see what it will grow up to be, male,female, and what kind!! -squees- this is my first time with a baby, but i seem to have the betta fever, sadly illl have to stop with these 2 since i have no more room for big tanks in my room DX anyway, heres my litle no name, im looking for gender nuteral names for him/her!


----------



## TessaBear

Also, it amuses me, this baby is so adaorable and i love him/her to death allready! its head is a tiny bit bigger then its body. it makes me giggle~ so cute!


----------



## DanielaMarie

titusthebetta said:


> What kind of plant is that in your tank? I think it's really cool!


The floating plant is Anacharis and the substrate plants are Pygmy Chain Sword and Amazon Sword.


----------



## ao

Sunset in the NPT


----------



## Karebear13

^^ so awesome!


----------



## ao

Karebear13 said:


> ^^ so awesome!


Thank XD it's my all natural light tank


----------



## Friendlyfishies

Connierodz said:


> Whats the brand of that tank..i would like to get some the are beatiful..oh and what size are they? Thnks!!


 
Thanks for the compliments...I did however retire these tanks...they are BEAUTIFUL! but the bettas werent happy  the filters even though baffled were too strong on the lowest settings and really stressed the double tails and although the plakat didnt care either way about the filter he didnt have enough space and was a nutball who was scared of his own shadow. They were evolve 4 tanks and they held about 2.5-3 gallons of water. I like the concept but maybe the evolve 8 would have worked better for my fish? I think the 8 holds about 5 gallons of water. They sell them online and at Petco if you interested in trying one. They run about $60-$70 and the evolve 8 runs $90-$100. I do have to say though, the company is AWESOME to work with...I had 2 pumps that were horribly loud and the aqueon company replaced them quickly and politely, nothing bad to say about the company.


----------



## Silverfang

*steals the tiger lilies... or erm, whatever that plant is*


----------



## ao

mine? I think there's 5 different plants in there!
but ues the one with the big leaves is the tiger lily


----------



## iNinja

added some anacharis in the back. probably put the moss ball in another tank and get some kind of small foreground plant. any suggestions ?

also two young purple mystery snails and about 5 ghost shrimp.




















*he likes the camera*









*relaxing on his leaf*








​
thanks for looking.


----------



## Karebear13

I like how the tank looks! but how big is it?


----------



## ao

8 gallons i believe

actually maybe not...

i thought it was the fluval tank

found it... fluval spec.. 2 gallon


----------



## Karebear13

I like it a lot but isn't it too small to house two mystery snails and a betta?


----------



## ao

The two bamboos can probably take care of it. but iNinja, do check your params regularly during the first month... just incase. When the plants establish themselves nicely, you should have all 0s


----------



## Karebear13

How well does bamboo help to remove ammonia. I really need to reduce my ammonia levels in my ten gallon and currently have java fern, java moss and pothos roots but I want more things to help naturally


----------



## rmarkham

Try anacharis, they are known to help eat up nitrates, nitrites and ammonia


----------



## Karebear13

sadly I am not the greatest anacharis keeper... Every time I have bought it it dies on me really embarrassing cause everyone says its impossible to kill LOL


----------



## ao

what is your stocking in the 10 gallon? :O


----------



## Karebear13

Just have one baby axolotl! tanks looks kind of sad right now! But once he gets bigger I want to get sand and hopefully the java fern will grow by then and I will be upgrading to a 30 gallon which means benz gets a ten gallon which will hopefully be a NPT !


----------



## iNinja

i use chemi-pure in my tanks. i love the stuff. i've used it in my 20L for about 3 months now and not once have had a single problem with any of my levels and my water is always crystal clear. my ammonia levels are at 0, consistant ph, low nitrites, etc. the lucky bamboo is a nitrate remover. it's used for larger tanks in much larger quantities in sump tanks.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Karebear13 said:


> Just have one baby axolotl! tanks looks kind of sad right now! But once he gets bigger I want to get sand and hopefully the java fern will grow by then and I will be upgrading to a 30 gallon which means benz gets a ten gallon which will hopefully be a NPT !


Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## Karebear13

awww thanks! he is my little tiny baby gonna be real sad when he grows up haha


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Here is my big tank.


----------



## azurefox

Hello..I just updated my tank..
added Fanwort.. (or Hornwort?) I don't know..maybe I'm wrong..XD
Added Anubias Golden..
and Marimos 

glady wanna know if anyone have comment/suggestion? please let me know, because this is the first time I have a Betta.. maybe I should fix some..

He's a HalfMoon betta : http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee
but I don't know if he's a dragon or not..his scale/fin have a metalic Green gradient.. (but I always can't capture it with my camera..it shows different==")

He was sick, looks like due to stress/too many habitat in there..I move 2 of my Corydoras to another tank, he lives with with 3 octocinclus now... now he's all healthy, and his colour is really vibrant..except when he swim next to the output of the filter =___= I don't know what I should do to not allow him swim next to the output pipe... but looks like he's so stubborn, he keep getting closer to the output pipe.. :/


----------



## Silverfang

That leafy plant to the left side is cabomba. I love it.


----------



## ao

Art!










XD i just realized that this photo of my tank could be a nice wall painting


----------



## Bluewind

I will try to take a better picture soon, but here are all the homes my little Gus has had :-D

When I found him at Walmart. Now that's sad! Is it any wonder he had to come home with me? :roll:











His home for 3 weeks while I saved up for a little tank. A quart jar is not ideal, but better than home number 1! ;-)











His home now. It was a bit bubbled up from me turning on the filter for the first time, so it looks much better. I never thought to work the filter while letting the water set! Gus loves it though. He sleeps cuddled up in the plant. He puffed up a little at the mirror I have beside him! :lol:


----------



## OrangeAugust

azurefox said:


> Hello..I just updated my tank..
> added Fanwort.. (or Hornwort?) I don't know..maybe I'm wrong..XD
> Added Anubias Golden..
> and Marimos
> 
> glady wanna know if anyone have comment/suggestion? please let me know, because this is the first time I have a Betta.. maybe I should fix some..


Yes, that's fanwort! I love fanwort. It can make a big mess, though- a lot of needles are always falling off. Anyway, I let some of mine float in the tank, too. If you have good lighting it will grow REALLY fast.
One suggestion is maybe some plants along the back- something tall like Amazon sword maybe.
Also, your betta will be more likely to use his leaf hammock if you put it closer to the surface.


----------



## ao

fanwort = cabomba XD


----------



## Atena

Hey Azurefox, your tank looks awesome. I noticed your leaf hammocks are diferent, where did you get them, did you make them and if so how?

I updated Guppy's tank for Halloween... he is having a good time rearranging the pumpkins.


----------



## titusthebetta

I love the Halloween theme!

I have some leftover spending money for the week, so I'm thinking of redecorating the tank. I'll post pics if I do something drastic.


----------



## Atena

Thanks, I had a lot of fun with it... you will too!


----------



## Karebear13

Guppy is so cute I love the name and the tank is so adorable!


----------



## randy84

*30 gal grow out*

these babies were around 5-6 weeks old


----------



## ao

^ made me go.... Kyahhhhh~~~


----------



## RaptorX8

So, finally got my 5.5 tank the way I want it and got a betta to put in it. In the tank I have a biiiiig piece of driftwood, anubias, java lace fern, wisteria, marimo moss balls, and some java moss. Plumbob couldn't look happier. Especially since I got rid of the bubbles in the background that were making him flare nonstop.


----------



## Silverfang

what a lovely tank! Your boy is very lucky


----------



## titusthebetta

I made my updates! The main difference was the addition of sand and the "betta grass" as Petsmart called it. I also got two new silk plants from Petco and a Marimo Moss ball. Mori seems to enjoy everything so far. ^_^


----------



## Karebear13

looks awesome ^^


----------



## JackisLost

it's getting cold right now so i put my betta in a small tank inside my larger heated tank.


----------



## Jupiter

JackisLost said:


> it's getting cold right now so i put my betta in a small tank inside my larger heated tank.


Nice! That moss pad is really cute...


----------



## Juicebox

My new 14 gallon Aqueon tank,it came with filter and heater and hood.. i just have some plastic plants and a little chinese stlye hut in it..Also using some black coloured gravel.


----------



## Karebear13

Nice tank love the decor! where did you get the decoration at
?


----------



## Juicebox

got the decorative hut from petco for 10 bucks, pretty good value as it was the biggest thing they had for around that price


----------



## Karebear13

Oh whoops I meant the tank? sorry but I do love that I have seen it online on the Petco site im no where near a petco


----------



## Juicebox

tank with heater ,filter, hood,net and tub of fish flakes for 70 bucks at petco on sale from 90 bucks..


----------



## emeraldmaster

Welcome to Red's Home, he is in the right hand corner looking mad at me.


----------



## Greekalphabet

Raptor X8 - what a great tank and gorgeous fish!!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Kaida's home at the moment. Seems plain but it keeps him amused because of the groves and around tight spaces etc he loves doing so. I got him new plants too yay. the sticker on my filter makes him flare a lot because he can see himself in it hehe.


----------



## moonsand0wls

(Kaida is up on the right; sorry for the heavy pic)

Kaida's home at the moment. Seems plain but it keeps him amused because of the groves and around tight spaces etc he loves doing so. I got him new plants too yay. the sticker on my filter makes him flare a lot because he can see himself in it hehe.


----------



## tromboneplaya

*my divided 10*

This is my divided 10gal....it currently has anubias, wisteria, and amazon sword in it. Right now it's a work in progress, so I'll definitely post another pic when it's to the point that I want it. Freddie is the blue guy on the left and Freckles is the yellow guy on the right! They seem very happy in their tank! The way I divided helps a lot in making sure the don't see each other and flare too much...the heater and filter are also hidden that way.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

*Lil Sano's new tank! *


----------



## Flutteri

*Oliver's 3.5 Gallon Bowl*

Plants: Java Ferns, Dwarf Hygrophilas, Giant Marimo and Curly "Lucky Bamboo"
Filter: Boyu SP-100A
Lighting: Desklamp with Samsung 15W, 6400K compact fluorescent lamp
No heater 'cause temperature between 25-27°C year-round
Gravel & Decor: River gravel, few bigger river rocks and self made coconut cave
The lid is self made, clear plastic lid with two holes in it.


----------



## FlyingFish47

My temporary 2G tank for rescue Betta, Lapis: Temp Betta Tank - 2 gallon Freshwater fish tank

My 8G community tank: Mini - 8 gallon Freshwater fish tank Perry the Betta and 4 congo tetra
Sorry couldn't get pics to post direct tonight


----------



## KriStellar26

Hi everyone. I am new here... I currently do NOT have any fish but have been doing research and think I am going to get a betta. They are beautiful, and with my lack of experience I figured I could get some info here. I have spent a few hours looking at a variety of posts. I have noticed a wide variety of tank set ups, and have a few questions.. 

I think the live plants look AWESOME! But are they difficult to maintain? Do they require extra care, as I read somewhere you need to provide food/fertilizer to them. I don't want to harm my betta by trying that out too soon. But I also found that fake plants all seem particularly sharp and dangerous. So I'm a little stuck here.. 

Also.. i see some tanks have gravel and some have sand.. Is there a benefit to one or the other, is one harder to keep clean?

Where does everyone buy most of their supplies/decorations? I was in PetSmart and they had some great looking betta fish.. but I wasn't very fond of their decor.

Thanks SO much ahead of time for any assistance you can provide!!


----------



## rmarkham

stellar981 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here... I currently do NOT have any fish but have been doing research and think I am going to get a betta. They are beautiful, and with my lack of experience I figured I could get some info here. I have spent a few hours looking at a variety of posts. I have noticed a wide variety of tank set ups, and have a few questions..
> 
> I think the live plants look AWESOME! But are they difficult to maintain? Do they require extra care, as I read somewhere you need to provide food/fertilizer to them. I don't want to harm my betta by trying that out too soon. But I also found that fake plants all seem particularly sharp and dangerous. So I'm a little stuck here..
> 
> Also.. i see some tanks have gravel and some have sand.. Is there a benefit to one or the other, is one harder to keep clean?
> 
> Where does everyone buy most of their supplies/decorations? I was in PetSmart and they had some great looking betta fish.. but I wasn't very fond of their decor.
> 
> Thanks SO much ahead of time for any assistance you can provide!!


You should start your own thread in the care section so more people will see this 

I'm a huge fan of live plants and those are all I use, They aren't difficult to maintain if you get low light plants and there are plenty to choose from! They help keep the water clean and oxygenated. Anubias, anacharis, water sprite to name a few. I do use fert tabs (seachem tabs to be specific) I also use liquid ferts, but for plants such as anubias they are not needed. 
I can't say anything about sand because I only use gravel, I don't think there's much of a difference.. other than you need to keep gas pockets form forming in sand. I don't use decor per say, I rely on plants and natural driftwood to for decor, and I find mine online and at petco/petsmart.


----------



## KriStellar26

rmarkham said:


> You should start your own thread in the care section so more people will see this
> 
> I'm a huge fan of live plants and those are all I use, They aren't difficult to maintain if you get low light plants and there are plenty to choose from! They help keep the water clean and oxygenated. Anubias, anacharis, water sprite to name a few. I do use fert tabs (seachem tabs to be specific) I also use liquid ferts, but for plants such as anubias they are not needed.
> I can't say anything about sand because I only use gravel, I don't think there's much of a difference.. other than you need to keep gas pockets form forming in sand. I don't use decor per say, I rely on plants and natural driftwood to for decor, and I find mine online and at petco/petsmart.


Thank you, I appreciate the info! I think I will go live. At least start out with one of two. What types of ferts do you use (brands?) I am getting pretty excited about this. I am planning to do a 10 gal tank. When you have live plants do you recommend extra cycling time before adding a fish? How often do you test your water? I'm am going to be clueless for while!!


----------



## rmarkham

stellar981 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the info! I think I will go live. At least start out with one of two. What types of ferts do you use (brands?) I am getting pretty excited about this. I am planning to do a 10 gal tank. When you have live plants do you recommend extra cycling time before adding a fish? How often do you test your water? I'm am going to be clueless for while!!



You should definitely have a cycled tank before adding a fish, here's a helpful link: http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm

I test at least once a week, and I use this test kit: http://www.petguys.com/-31716301034...tm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=PetGuys

I use anubias, java fern, primerose and a few others that need extra lighting. 
For ferts I use: http://www.petco.com/product/115132/Kent-Marine-Iron-And-Manganese-Plant-Supplement.aspx 
I use these tabs: http://www.marinedepot.com/Seachem_...tilizer_Tablets-Seachem-SC5251-FWPCTB-vi.html

I do recommend starting a separate thread in the planted tank section because there are plenty more people with more experience than I. 

Here are what my tanks look like for some ideas, both are 5 gallon and house 1 male betta each:


----------



## KriStellar26

rmarkham said:


> You should definitely have a cycled tank before adding a fish, here's a helpful link: http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm
> 
> I test at least once a week, and I use this test kit: http://www.petguys.com/-31716301034...tm_medium=GoogleShopping&utm_campaign=PetGuys
> 
> I use anubias, java fern, primerose and a few others that need extra lighting.
> For ferts I use: http://www.petco.com/product/115132/Kent-Marine-Iron-And-Manganese-Plant-Supplement.aspx
> I use these tabs: http://www.marinedepot.com/Seachem_...tilizer_Tablets-Seachem-SC5251-FWPCTB-vi.html
> 
> I do recommend starting a separate thread in the planted tank section because there are plenty more people with more experience than I.
> 
> Here are what my tanks look like for some ideas, both are 5 gallon and house 1 male betta each:


Your tanks look great!! Thanks for all the info! I will start a list and make sure I get everything I need before putting a fish in there!


----------



## bettasaur

Bettasaurus's tank. He lives in a heated & filtered 10 gallon with live plants & 8 neon tetras. 










Bettamort's tank. He also lives in a heated & filtered 10 gallon with live plants. He lives by himself though.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

bettasaur said:


> Bettasaurus's tank. He lives in a heated & filtered 10 gallon with live plants & 8 neon tetras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bettamort's tank. He also lives in a heated & filtered 10 gallon with live plants. He lives by himself though.


I love the decorations in Bettasaurus's tank :-D


----------



## Karebear13

^ beautiful tanks! really like the black gravel! where did you get it?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Lol I have that same castle ruin decoration in bettasaurus's tank. 
My Petco has Staryy night gravel which is mainly black gravel but has little neon bits of gravel here and there.


----------



## bettasaur

Thanks, y'all!!! Its actually black Petco sand.  I love it.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

It looks great!


----------



## Shrimpsta

This is Cloud's home.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Cloud is a very lucky fish! I love his home


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Wow, Cloud has an awesome tank! How big is it?


----------



## Shrimpsta

20 gallon long


----------



## Friendlyfishies

I cant see clouds home??? Wonder why?


----------



## Destinystar

I can see it and love it, beautiful !!!


----------



## Shrimpsta

You can go to my profile and check out my album its on there. =] I can't see it now too. Weird..


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here is Chester's new 5 Gallon LED tank. It has Blue and White LED lights in the hood. It is done with it's cycle so Chester moved in yesterday. He loves it! He loves to sit on the Dragon's head LOL! He has a Castle and a Ship that both have holes to hide in like caves. There is a bridge and Glo plants too. The Dragon's pink "eggs" glow in the dark. I mixed Natural aquarium gravel with a little bit of fluoresent gravel that looks awesome under the blue moon lighting. 

I have an interest in Dragons and Castles lately So Chester's tank is the first to be decorated that way. 
1. Natural Daylight (Chester sitting on Dragon's Head)
2. White LED lights (Chester swimming above ship)
3. White and Blue LED lights (Chester checking out the Dragon's Eggs)
4. Blue LED lights ( Chester in blue light on the ship's sail above the Dragons head)


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Here is Chester's new 5 Gallon LED tank. It has Blue and White LED lights in the hood. It is done with it's cycle so Chester moved in yesterday. He loves it! He loves to sit on the Dragon's head LOL! He has a Castle and a Ship that both have holes to hide in like caves. There is a bridge and Glo plants too. The Dragon's pink "eggs" glow in the dark. I mixed Natural aquarium gravel with a little bit of fluoresent gravel that looks awesome under the blue moon lighting.
> 
> I have an interest in Dragons and Castles lately So Chester's tank is the first to be decorated that way.
> 1. Natural Daylight (Chester sitting on Dragon's Head)
> 2. White LED lights (Chester swimming above ship)
> 3. White and Blue LED lights (Chester checking out the Dragon's Eggs)
> 4. Blue LED lights ( Chester in blue light on the ship's sail above the Dragons head)


I love your tank and I love Chester! Orange dalmatians are my favorite!


----------



## Juicebox

added stuff to my guys 14 gallon, got some nice rocks from local lake and a couple plants from pet store









Made him a nice little cave out of the rocks,he seems to like goin in there and lookin around


----------



## MeganJo215

MeganJo215 said:


> Okay, here's my fishy tank after the remodel! Let me know what you think. Do you see anything wrong with it? I'm hoping the plants will grow with the tank.  Sorry he's blurry, he's was busy exploring his new home! lol :-D
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 62354
> 
> 
> 
> After!
> 
> View attachment 62353



3 months later, this is how much the plants have grown!!  lol So, I will be taking out the big one on the right and putting it in my other betta tank.  Also, this weekend I will be doing some major cleaning. I hate that the colors look all washed out in this photo. The plants are actually vivid green, but they look sickly here... weird. lol


----------



## Bsalem05

Mr. Mochi.


----------



## Shrimpsta

MeganJo215 said:


> 3 months later, this is how much the plants have grown!!  lol So, I will be taking out the big one on the right and putting it in my other betta tank.  Also, this weekend I will be doing some major cleaning. I hate that the colors look all washed out in this photo. The plants are actually vivid green, but they look sickly here... weird. lol
> 
> View attachment 68219


The stairs decoration is so awsome! I love it!


----------



## Juicebox

MeganJo215 said:


> 3 months later, this is how much the plants have grown!!  lol So, I will be taking out the big one on the right and putting it in my other betta tank.  Also, this weekend I will be doing some major cleaning. I hate that the colors look all washed out in this photo. The plants are actually vivid green, but they look sickly here... weird. lol
> 
> View attachment 68219



whats the round wooden cave on the top left,how much did u pay for it and where did u get it from,it looks cool,does it just sit there or have u got it glued in somehow


----------



## iNinja

Juicebox said:


> whats the round wooden cave on the top left,how much did u pay for it and where did u get it from,it looks cool,does it just sit there or have u got it glued in somehow


----------



## MeganJo215

I have a Betta Log in Alex's tank, and he loves it! It usually just stays in the same place, but they can float around, too.


----------



## Bsalem05

Juicebox said:


> whats the round wooden cave on the top left,how much did u pay for it and where did u get it from,it looks cool,does it just sit there or have u got it glued in somehow


 
Zoo Med Floating Betta Log

got mine from petsmart.. but im sure other pet stores have them.. also online retailers have them too.


----------



## Grindylow

This is where my veil tail Grindylow lives. Sand substrate, planted with sunset hygro, crypt wendtii, java moss and water hyacinth. Tanks mates are 1 Amano shrimp, 5 adult Red Cherry shrimp and approximately 30 baby cherry shrimp (Grindy is very docile). Oh, and a bunch of pond snails...


----------



## SinX7

Here's my Prince Zuko home! Waiting till payday to get some live plants or Silk plants!


----------



## rmarkham

SinX7 said:


> Here's my Prince Zuko home! Waiting till payday to get some live plants or Silk plants!


I vote live plants!


----------



## MistersMom

I love seeing people tanks on here...


----------



## SinX7

rmarkham said:


> I vote live plants!


I keep getting that! I'd see if I can order it asap!

Also, my girlfriend does all the decoration/arranging!


----------



## amyteee

Here is Jiro's tank


----------



## laurenmekal

this is all i have so far /:
i would love to have the heavily planted tank look without using live plants. anyone have any advice on some silk plants to buy that give the natural heavily planted look to my tank?
its a 5.5 gallon topfin kit


----------



## DanielaMarie

SinX7 said:


> Here's my Prince Zuko home! Waiting till payday to get some live plants or Silk plants!


Nice name


----------



## MistersMom

10 and 20 gallons.


----------



## NorthernLights

*temporary digs*

Here's Odysseus' 1 gallon QT/Hospital Tank. After I move and get the 3 gallon set up, I'll post it.


----------



## MistersMom

OMG my red fish is named Odysseus!!!!


----------



## laurenmekal

JackisLost said:


> it's getting cold right now so i put my betta in a small tank inside my larger heated tank.


what did you use to put the moss on? it looks awesome!


----------



## ao

Fishless NPT.
I got a free 1 gallon drum 
water is still kind of cloudy. waiting for params to even out and plants to settle in.


----------



## Silverfang

I wish I had your skill and selection Ao, I love it


----------



## ao

Thanks  I got all my plants off the NYAPS (New york aquatic plant society) auction. the money went towards helping the NY aquarium which was hit pretty hard by the hurricane. I didn't really nee any more plants, but seeing it was to a good cause... I thought, why not  was goig to sell them to members on here, but I don't think many are familiar with saggitaria and cardamine. lol. Also just realized I cant ship limno sessiflora over statelines. So I guess I'm keeping them all!


----------



## moonsand0wls

That is really pretty aokashi


----------



## ao

moonsand0wls said:


> That is really pretty aokashi


Thankyou! I have so many tanks without fish right now ! let's hope that betta hoarding bug wont bite >.>


----------



## FishyFishy89

Small algae infestation. Might give a coupla shrimps or snails a new home. I'll have to stuff some more plants in there to give them a hiding corner from the Spike the Fierce.


----------



## acadialover

Hey Fishy, love your tank. what size is it / what kind of light do you have /
Thanks. How long have you had your plants ?


----------



## acadialover

That is a beautiful bowl, aokahi. Do you heat your bowls / Do you ind it easy to keep healthy bettas in them ? Do they all have plants ?How often and how do y ou clean them with the plants and Betta ?
Thanks


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

MeganJo215 said:


> 3 months later, this is how much the plants have grown!!  lol So, I will be taking out the big one on the right and putting it in my other betta tank.  Also, this weekend I will be doing some major cleaning. I hate that the colors look all washed out in this photo. The plants are actually vivid green, but they look sickly here... weird. lol
> 
> View attachment 68219



I loooove your tank!! And where did you get the staircase?


----------



## acadialover

Megan,
How do you clean the tank with the plants and sand ? do you get any dead air pockets in the sand ? What ferts do you use ? How long is your light on , what kind of light ?


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

aokashi said:


> Fishless NPT.
> I got a free 1 gallon drum
> water is still kind of cloudy. waiting for params to even out and plants to settle in.


My gosh that is beautiful! I want them all over my house!!!

Are they easy to maintain? I want to get like 1 or 2 for my bookshelf. Most I'd do is set it up as a npt and get some cherry shrimp. My hubby believes 1 betta is enough bettas >.<


Also, I found out my neighbor has 2 bettas!!!
They are both VT, one kind of looks like ciroc but has a little more blue.

There are few downfalls though...

He has them in vases -.-
So I'm giving him my 5 gallon since I can't do anything with it and I'm going to divide it with a solid black divider and whenever my plants grown in I'll give him and another friend of mine the clippings.. doesn't petsmart have dividers? 
I'm probably going later today to get a light, root tabs, more plants, wafers thats been WAAAYYY overdue and whatever else strikes my fancy :3

He doesn't have a heater or a filter either but he keeps up with water changes, I went there yesterday, the water was merky and I was explaining how a vase is too small and he agreed to so he is trying to be a good betta owner 
I also went back later that evening and the water was crystal clear C:
But I was thinking of giving him my extra heater too but I need it for my 1g hospital pitcher that ciroc is in right now [his fin rot came back! should I get some stress coat or something besides aq salt? I've been donig daily water changes w/ 1 ts per gallon aq salt]

He keeps his apartment pretty toasty though. While I was there I started to break a sweat! So the temps should be fine for now right? Atleast till I can get the 5 gallon ready for him.


----------



## FishyFishy89

acadialover said:


> Hey Fishy, love your tank. what size is it / what kind of light do you have /
> Thanks. How long have you had your plants ?


Thanks! My tank is 5.5 gallons and i use a broad spectrum flourscent bulb. Ive had ny plants between 6 months to a year.


----------



## ao

acadialover said:


> That is a beautiful bowl, aokahi. Do you heat your bowls / Do you ind it easy to keep healthy bettas in them ? Do they all have plants ?How often and how do y ou clean them with the plants and Betta ?
> Thanks



With NPTs, I never clean. this one I'm not done planting yet... so I will be getting more smaller plants for it soon, But I am really waiting for the soil to settle. I dont keep my betta in there  but you certainly can keep a long finned one in one of these bowls. Heating is pretty easy. I use a 25w hagen elite "preset" heater. I've used it in 1/2 gallons with great success.



ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> My gosh that is beautiful! I want them all over my house!!!
> Are they easy to maintain? I want to get like 1 or 2 for my bookshelf. Most I'd do is set it up as a npt and get some cherry shrimp. My hubby believes 1 betta is enough bettas >.<
> 
> 
> Also, I found out my neighbor has 2 bettas!!!
> They are both VT, one kind of looks like ciroc but has a little more blue.
> 
> There are few downfalls though...
> 
> He has them in vases -.-
> So I'm giving him my 5 gallon since I can't do anything with it


Maintianance is really up to you. I let all my tank grow as messy as they like. this particular one, I am thinking of keeping rili shrimps in (similar to cherry shrimps) 

Plants are great. I have my scud and seedshrimp jar which has never had its water changed. a few stalks of naja grass keeps the water clean. Scuds and seedshrimps need pristine water to breed and survive so the plants have been doing a great job on that.


----------



## acadialover

I have three betta's in 5 gall.(one in each tank ) hated filtered tanks and just have a heck of a time keeping the water clean enough not to invite finrot... I have plants and eco complete as substrate. ARGH..... If I don't clean every other day (vacuum) then it starts to happen.


----------



## FishyFishy89

New hidy corner for the shrimpies. Need name ideas. Must be along the lines of pineball machines. Something that deals with their back n forth speedy movement.


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy where have you been! I haven't seen you post in a while! Love what you have done with Spike's tank it looks awesome love that crocodile where did you get it?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> FishyFishy where have you been! I haven't seen you post in a while! Love what you have done with Spike's tank it looks awesome love that crocodile where did you get it?


Oh karebear!!! Missed ya too!!
Spank ya! Spikes tank is like my personal live painting. I got the croc at wally world. It was sitting in a clearance bin.


----------



## jimmyng8031

not the best tank for betta but i like to keep it simple and clean:-D


----------



## jimmyng8031

JackisLost said:


> I'm grown moss under the netting on the right side of the tank, I hope it will form a thick carpet of java moss. Also I have peacock moss on my ornament on the right. Trying to make a moss hut of some sort.
> 
> Extra peacock moss is in the cut water bottle... Don't know where else to keep it so it is unsightly for now



I love java moss, they are great if u are attaching them on bonsai tree.


----------



## ao

I think xmas moss will be better for a tree.. java gets to stringy D:
Willow will be cool too XD
the mini ones are now circulating in the hobby


----------



## Shrimpsta

I love seeing all these betta homes! Sometime I wish I was a betta. xD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Made a video of Spike's tank. I've started calling the shrimpies Thing 1 and Thing 2. They been working on the infestation I have. Sorry for any blurry moments and random sound cut outs. I kept trying to refocus and my finger would slip over the speaker. Still getting used to this phone 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il4JQR0Low0


----------



## MistersMom

awe its cute and so is the tank! my shrimp always ate my betta pellets lol


----------



## Karebear13

those shrimps look massive! very cute! love spike


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> those shrimps look massive! very cute! love spike


They are! They're the size of Spike's body! It sorta gives me peace of mind, he'd be less likely to make a meal outta them.

How's Benz doin? I remember that painful struggle you had with him. I think the heater busted?


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Newest pics of my set ups...Here is Benjiro and Bayou's tank..























This is Kahuna and Kalani's tank...





















This is Buddy Blue's tank...







And Beau and Brady's tank...


----------



## MistersMom

how come 2 of your tanks have a gap between the dividers, and why is the other one so uneven? lol, i like your tanks, and im sure you have reason for both things, i was just curious. But beautiful tanks for sure!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

MistersMom said:


> how come 2 of your tanks have a gap between the dividers, and why is the other one so uneven? lol, i like your tanks, and im sure you have reason for both things, i was just curious. But beautiful tanks for sure!


I have double dividers in most of my tanks because it leaves room for the heaters and filters without taking space away from one fish, it also prevents them stressing too much as they can't see each other very well. It also helps if one happens to jump the divider, they land in the middle instead of on the other side with another fish. Some of the dividers are crooked right now because I don't use silicone to attach them, they are free standing so I can change the tanks whenever I need to.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

MistersMom said:


> how come 2 of your tanks have a gap between the dividers, and why is the other one so uneven? lol, i like your tanks, and im sure you have reason for both things, i was just curious. But beautiful tanks for sure!


Oh, and the uneven one is because the large side of that tank has some cardinal tetras in it, so they needed swimming room lol. I misread your question!


----------



## moonsand0wls

A new tank for one of my rescue females, Katara. 
Her water is blue because it has medication in it, and I'd rather treat the whole tank than put her in a hospital tank. I put it in for preventative and also for anything that I might have missed.. And to help her tails grow back!

The tank looks soooo empty .. I am building up my plant collection, I'm going to stock it quite a lot, and then make it into a community tank once she's better.

(You can sort of see her on the top right )










Sasuke on the right in one of my community tanks..  (All the fish randomly disappeared when this photo was taken.. hmm..) 










Ponyo, one of my females, cupped in the same tank as above.










I also have the picture of Kaida's tank on here somewhere... Can't find it anyways.


----------



## azurefox

Flutteri said:


> Plants: Java Ferns, Dwarf Hygrophilas, Giant Marimo and Curly "Lucky Bamboo"
> Filter: Boyu SP-100A
> Lighting: Desklamp with Samsung 15W, 6400K compact fluorescent lamp
> No heater 'cause temperature between 25-27°C year-round
> Gravel & Decor: River gravel, few bigger river rocks and self made coconut cave
> The lid is self made, clear plastic lid with two holes in it.


I always love ur tank!
how old is oliver now?


----------



## Flutteri

Thanks!  He is almost a year old now.


----------



## MistersMom

Oh okay, well your tanks are lovely lol, and @ Flutteri your bowl is beautiful...


----------



## MistersMom

I actually like everyone on this pages' tanks. so . yeah, there you go lol, here is my new rescues 1.5 tank


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I cleaned out my 5 gallon tank that housed my sick betta yesterday after he passed. I divided it and put my other betta, Krycek (CT) in there on the left side, and his new friend that I bought today (HMDT), who is nameless at the moment, is on the right. 

I also bought a Marimo moss ball for Krycek's side, and have a piece of pothos in the other side. I might add some more pothos and some other live plants later. My light is not a plant light (small LED) so I'm not sure what can and will grow in there. 

I am hoping it will be cycled soon - half of the water in the tank is from my mom's well-established, cycled tank of a few years and from Krycek's previous home. I am so excited about having a divided tank! It is so pretty too! I made the divider from plastic mesh and report binder things, it has two layers of mesh so it's not very easy for them to see each other which is nice. Both of them really seem to like their new home so hopefully they will thrive.


----------



## rmarkham

carbonxxkidd said:


> I cleaned out my 5 gallon tank that housed my sick betta yesterday after he passed. I divided it and put my other betta, Krycek (CT) in there on the left side, and his new friend that I bought today (HMDT), who is nameless at the moment, is on the right.
> 
> I also bought a Marimo moss ball for Krycek's side, and have a piece of pothos in the other side. I might add some more pothos and some other live plants later. My light is not a plant light (small LED) so I'm not sure what can and will grow in there.
> 
> I am hoping it will be cycled soon - half of the water in the tank is from my mom's well-established, cycled tank of a few years and from Krycek's previous home. I am so excited about having a divided tank! It is so pretty too! I made the divider from plastic mesh and report binder things, it has two layers of mesh so it's not very easy for them to see each other which is nice. Both of them really seem to like their new home so hopefully they will thrive.


The beneficial bacteria from a cycled tank normally isn't in the water.. or if it is, it's not very much. Ideally you'll want filter media and gravel from that tank. Normally the good bacteria lives on the walls of the established tank as well as in the filter media (most bacteria is here) and in the gravel. Take some gravel from the cycled tank, and put it in a mesh bag, or panty ho and have it hanging by the filter, that will speed up your cycle. Until then, make sure to keep up with water changes to avoid an ammonia, nitrite and nitrate spike.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

rmarkham said:


> The beneficial bacteria from a cycled tank normally isn't in the water.. or if it is, it's not very much. Ideally you'll want filter media and gravel from that tank. Normally the good bacteria lives on the walls of the established tank as well as in the filter media (most bacteria is here) and in the gravel. Take some gravel from the cycled tank, and put it in a mesh bag, or panty ho and have it hanging by the filter, that will speed up your cycle. Until then, make sure to keep up with water changes to avoid an ammonia, nitrite and nitrate spike.


I do have gravel and water from Krycek's previous home in there. I'm not sure if that tank was cycled, but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings were always good. It was only up and running for about a month though. I will ask my mom for some filter media and or gravel from her tank though, thanks for the tip! 

I'm unsure as to when I should do my first water change though? And how much? I know OFL says 50% but should I do less until my tank is cycled?


----------



## rmarkham

carbonxxkidd said:


> I do have gravel and water from Krycek's previous home in there. I'm not sure if that tank was cycled, but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings were always good. It was only up and running for about a month though. I will ask my mom for some filter media and or gravel from her tank though, thanks for the tip!
> 
> I'm unsure as to when I should do my first water change though? And how much? I know OFL says 50% but should I do less until my tank is cycled?


When you do a water change you aren't going to be removing any good bacteria, they like to stick to the filter, and glass. The fish will enjoy the extra clean water and you will be removing any unnecessary ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
Your tank is 5 gallons, so I'd do 50% once a week.. but since you just set it up, I'd test the water and consider doing a 30% every other day?(I'm not an expert by any means) I have 2 5 gallons and I do a 50% change every Sunday.. but they are well established. Do you have a test kit?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

rmarkham said:


> When you do a water change you aren't going to be removing any good bacteria, they like to stick to the filter, and glass. The fish will enjoy the extra clean water and you will be removing any unnecessary ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
> Your tank is 5 gallons, so I'd do 50% once a week.. but since you just set it up, I'd test the water and consider doing a 30% every other day?(I'm not an expert by any means) I have 2 5 gallons and I do a 50% change every Sunday.. but they are well established. Do you have a test kit?


I don't mind cleaning it as often as I need too, the gravel vac is easy and fairly quick so not an issue. I have the test strips, 5-in-1 (pH, nitrate, nitrite, hardness and alkalinity) and the ammonia strips. I know these aren't the most reliable though...


----------



## BettaPirate

I hope these attached correctly. Just a few different views of my tank, I am hoping to redecorate soon 

Oh, the Pirate was chosen by my son, that is why the Betta's name is Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Ramla

Anyone know of any good inexpensive 5 gallon tanks? I am looking to upgrade mine a little, simply because I don't like the shape and such as much takes away a lot of space for my fish. I already have the heater and filter, simply need the tank and hood I guess.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

After I added a mug in a panic to help keep him occupied when he seemed to be very interested in his fins (and the day before I was due to get a pot with plants attached, too!)


----------



## white11sti




----------



## Karebear13

^ Wow are you growing a moss carpet? Love the tank looks epic.... Does your betta ever go in the dragon's mouth and is it safe?


----------



## ThePearlFish

white11sti said:


>


I love the dragon! It looks like it is guarding the moss ball.


----------



## KriStellar26

white11sti said:


>


Wow, that looks awesome! I wanted to get that tank, but I didn't quite understand how it worked.. I was worried about its stability and the betta's ability to get to the top and get air. How do you like it?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike, Thing 1 and Thing 2 got a water and a bit of a scenery change today. I was under the impression that these shrimpies aren't supposed to be aggressive....Thing 1 attacked the gravel siphon


----------



## FishyFishy89

Regarding the Fulvas, I *think* you can actually level an inch of open space at the top. Filling it completely just gives the tank the complete "water cube" look.


----------



## Chris430

Ramla said:


> Anyone know of any good inexpensive 5 gallon tanks? I am looking to upgrade mine a little, simply because I don't like the shape and such as much takes away a lot of space for my fish. I already have the heater and filter, simply need the tank and hood I guess.


walmart sells a 5 gallon with a lid with a light, and a filter for under 30$ after tax. not the most amazing, fuval quality deal or anything, but its what i just bought and i like it. the lid is cheapy, but i like it. feeding hole is small, but easily removable lid. or flip back if you have a wall there. plenty of air space, my betta seems to prefer going to the hole ive got the heater and filter on, but i put his leaf under the little hole for the light cord. (edit because i didnt notice you said you had a heater and filter. was telling you about a cheap heater and decorations)

my two five gallon bettas-









and










baby blue and houdini too


----------



## Karebear13

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spike, Thing 1 and Thing 2 got a water and a bit of a scenery change today. I was under the impression that these shrimpies aren't supposed to be aggressive....Thing 1 attacked the gravel siphon


Jealous of your anacharis!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

^ +1 My anacharis doesn't grow that thick! 

I found 2 decorations at Petsmart today and added one to my 2.5 gallon! That one was $4.57 and I got this nice looking coral decoration (no pix yet D: ) which was only $1.47! They screwed up the price tags so the manager gave to us anyways for the mistaken price; it was supposed to be $6.50!

Anyways here is the newish setup  Its the palm tree decoration btw  

I haven't added the other decoration to any tank yet; I am saving it for my future 2.5 gallon that I will be upgrading to from a 1 gal.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Karebear13 said:


> Jealous of your anacharis!





LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> ^ +1 My anacharis doesn't grow that thick!


Spank ya!
I'm STILL surprised at how long it has grown. Believe it or not, that is 4 long stems bunched up. But their SO long!!! Over a foot long each!
And my shrimpies have done an EXCELLENT job on nomming up the algae that took over my plants. My Wisteria barely survived. I only have 1 piece of wisteria growing. I'm hoping I can save it.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Ramla said:


> Anyone know of any good inexpensive 5 gallon tanks? I am looking to upgrade mine a little, simply because I don't like the shape and such as much takes away a lot of space for my fish. I already have the heater and filter, simply need the tank and hood I guess.


I got my 5 gallon at Walmart, it came with a hood w/LED light and a filter for around $29.

Check craigslist too, there are always people giving away/selling tanks for cheap.


----------



## bettasaur

This is probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if it's ok to leave the blue lights on at night? The tank is on my nightstand & I'd kind of like to use it as a nightlight.


----------



## Shrimpsta

That skull makes such a great hideout xD!


----------



## bettasaur

Shrimpsta said:


> That skull makes such a great hideout xD!


Yeah, he loves it!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

bettasaur said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if it's ok to leave the blue lights on at night? The tank is on my nightstand & I'd kind of like to use it as a nightlight.


I'm not sure of a black-light but normally it isn't good to keep lights on for your betta's sake. This is because, you may have noticed, fish don't have eyelids like us! They don't have eyelids at all in fact! As a result, their eyes can be harmed by the light and they may have trouble sleeping, because fish also sleep! You don't see them sleeping because, well, they have no eyelids! Lol! So, I would avoid keeping that light throughout the night.. Hope that answered it in some way


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> Spank ya!
> I'm STILL surprised at how long it has grown. Believe it or not, that is 4 long stems bunched up. But their SO long!!! Over a foot long each!
> And my shrimpies have done an EXCELLENT job on nomming up the algae that took over my plants. My Wisteria barely survived. I only have 1 piece of wisteria growing. I'm hoping I can save it.


Good luck with the wisteria; I have never tried them out. Anacharis is the only live plant I have ever had so far, and although is is definitely over a foot by now, it is not as thick or green as yours! Unless I get it under the filter, they grow much thicker, which is probably some sort of tropism effect. 0-0 Anyways your tank is beautiful!


----------



## Beckwithbabe

*<3*

Here are 3 of my 4 fish tanks


----------



## Beckwithbabe

Number 2


----------



## Beckwithbabe

Number 3


----------



## MistersMom

AWH i lve your tanks, you can post 3 pictures in one post though. lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

bettasaur said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but does anyone know if it's ok to leave the blue lights on at night? The tank is on my nightstand & I'd kind of like to use it as a nightlight.


For the health and well being of your fish I wouldn't leave the light on at night. You're messing up his biological clock and he's getting confused with what's day and night.


----------



## Beckwithbabe

MistersMom said:


> AWH i lve your tanks, you can post 3 pictures in one post though. lol


Haha I see that just can't figure out how to do it yet kinda new lol


----------



## MistersMom

Beckwithbabe said:


> Haha I see that just can't figure out how to do it yet kinda new lol


Well.... you just go to advanced settings, you click the paper clip, click the choose file button on the pop up, then pick a picture, hit upload, and then once finished, hit choose file again and upload again until you have all the pictures you want lol. then you can click the arrow next to the paper clip and click the 'insert all' button. and BAM multiple pictures.  have fun lol.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Falkor's home after a complete change of scenery:

(Removed the background in case it stressed him out, so the back looks a little dodgy until I figure out what will make him happiest)


----------



## Batmantha

Sparrowhawk said:


> (Removed the background in case it stressed him out, so the back looks a little dodgy until I figure out what will make him happiest)


I found backgrounds stressed my guy out too so I put Velcro on the back of my tank and bought a whole bunch of "flat fats" they are bits of material from my local sewing shopping that are used for quilting that happened to be the same size as my tank so I hem them and attach Velcro and switch them around  I have a pretty Christmas fabric that I'm switching my tanks to for the holiday season and then they are washable in case I spill water or flourish on them


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Batmantha said:


> I found backgrounds stressed my guy out too so I put Velcro on the back of my tank and bought a whole bunch of "flat fats" they are bits of material from my local sewing shopping that are used for quilting that happened to be the same size as my tank so I hem them and attach Velcro and switch them around  I have a pretty Christmas fabric that I'm switching my tanks to for the holiday season and then they are washable in case I spill water or flourish on them


That's a really awesome idea!

It seems my boy doesn't care whether there's a background there or not as long as he gets time with mummy and daddy, after two days of observation, hehe.


----------



## KriStellar26

azurefox said:


> Hello..I just updated my tank..
> added Fanwort.. (or Hornwort?) I don't know..maybe I'm wrong..XD
> Added Anubias Golden..
> and Marimos
> 
> glady wanna know if anyone have comment/suggestion? please let me know, because this is the first time I have a Betta.. maybe I should fix some..
> 
> He's a HalfMoon betta : http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee
> but I don't know if he's a dragon or not..his scale/fin have a metalic Green gradient.. (but I always can't capture it with my camera..it shows different==")
> 
> He was sick, looks like due to stress/too many habitat in there..I move 2 of my Corydoras to another tank, he lives with with 3 octocinclus now... now he's all healthy, and his colour is really vibrant..except when he swim next to the output of the filter =___= I don't know what I should do to not allow him swim next to the output pipe... but looks like he's so stubborn, he keep getting closer to the output pipe.. :/


I was going back through pix, and I really like your setup. Where did u find gravel that white? Ans that vase/hideaway decor? I have been looking forever for something similar!


----------



## tellie

Hi, a newbie here from Sunny Manila. 

Here's my iQuarium for my very first betta, Tellie. LOL 










I don't know if he's a male or a female. I forgot to ask! I'm assuming he's male. This is the tank that I bought. I didn't know much about bettas and I've always seen them in very small tanks in pet stores that's why I bought a small one. (Should have done research first, before buying such a small tank!)

Ater seeing all of your tanks and after realizing he needs more room to live a happy life, Tellie will be upgraded to a finer and bigger suite very, very soon. 

Hoping to learn more in here!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I am quite certain you can fill that tank(?) up to about an inch from the top.


----------



## tellie

I've read it's okay to fill up to 80 percent but Tellie was able to jump out of the container with water around 70 percent level!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I was born in the Philippines!  But not at the Capitol.. You can get a lid. In a 1/2 gallon, ammonia is going to group up really quickly. Especially if it's only 40%-50% high.


----------



## tellie

You're a Filipino too? Kabayan? 

Yeah, I've read about that. It's what I did all night and even today! I'll look later for a bigger tank, live plants, and some accessories so that he'll have places to hide.  

I've already added more water last night. It sits about 75 to 80 percent now. 



LebronTheBetta said:


> I was born in the Philippines!  But not at the Capitol.. You can get a lid. In a 1/2 gallon, ammonia is going to group up really quickly. Especially if it's only 40%-50% high.


----------



## irishcreep

In the meantime, you can put some Saran Wrap over the top and poke some holes in it. You can sleep better at night knowing it's covered.


----------



## FishyFishy89

tellie said:


> I've read it's okay to fill up to 80 percent but Tellie was able to jump out of the container with water around 70 percent level!


When i looked at ths picture it appeared to have a cover to me. Now that i look back with fresh eyes i see it doesnt have a cover. Using clear plasic wrap will work just fine. Be sure to poke some holes into em.


----------



## fgradowski

Here's Algernon's new tank! I just put him in this tank today.
I'm hoping to get some more plants and add them to the background. He's absolutely loving the new plant I got him! It's the first real one I have put in a tank with him.


----------



## Haseo

Diego's house :-D


----------



## azurefox

hai, I just setting this 30 litre tank for my Sorority.. need some advide,

still confuse tho...between for FemaleSorority, or for Betta Couple ==" 
I already prepare the couple..now they're in divided tank..Giant Copper Halfmoon and Salamander Female
for the female I still need 2 more.. (minimum is 4 right? if I'm not wrong..)

I put Sagittaria there..but I'm wondering should I trim the Sagittaria when they're reaching the surface? I'm afraid that the leaves might dried up...

Planting to print a piece of Stone background there  but not yet finished..

I use fertilizer too, should I use CO2 too for the first time set up?
I use well water...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Betta couple? What do you mean by that?


----------



## azurefox

FishyFishy89 said:


> Betta couple? What do you mean by that?


male and female together.. :|they've been together for weeks (even tho I put divider between them..)


----------



## FishyFishy89

azurefox said:


> male and female together.. :|they've been together for weeks (even tho I put divider between them..)


Dont. If the female doesnt accept the male he'll tear her up. It can happen the oppsite way too. And even if they accept each other. Have you given any thought what you're going to do with the babies? How you're going to break your back making sure they survive?

30 liters is only approx 8 gallons. Id put a single male and some amano shrimps. Or a few females with amanos.


----------



## ThePearlFish

Very beautiful tank azurefox! I am not experienced with plants, but I am sure someone on here can help you.

I would love to see the tank with the background when you add it .


----------



## azurefox

FishyFishy89 said:


> Dont. If the female doesnt accept the male he'll tear her up. It can happen the oppsite way too. And even if they accept each other. Have you given any thought what you're going to do with the babies? How you're going to break your back making sure they survive?
> 
> 30 liters is only approx 8 gallons. Id put a single male and some amano shrimps. Or a few females with amanos.


thank you for the advice, I'll put few females then 
well I just wondering because some people can do it, but after rethink again, you're right, I'll put my Giant Halfmoon Male in a bachelor tank by himself  hahaha.. he's still in growing up phase too, still 2 months old... must reallly take care of his Fins. The Salamander female instead,5 months old already...wanna mix her with other 3.5-5 months old female too.. but still hunting for the other 2... it's really hard to find female Halfmoon here


----------



## azurefox

ThePearlFish said:


> Very beautiful tank azurefox! I am not experienced with plants, but I am sure someone on here can help you.
> 
> I would love to see the tank with the background when you add it .


thank you ThePearlFish 
yes I'll post again the photos after I finished the background and added some moss in it..hehehe..


----------



## FishyFishy89

azurefox said:


> thank you for the advice, I'll put few females then
> well I just wondering because some people can do it, but after rethink again, you're right, I'll put my Giant Halfmoon Male in a bachelor tank by himself  hahaha.. he's still in growing up phase too, still 2 months old... must reallly take care of his Fins. The Salamander female instead,5 months old already...wanna mix her with other 3.5-5 months old female too.. but still hunting for the other 2... it's really hard to find female Halfmoon here


Sounds great. I look forward to the beautiful stock you get. Here in america wers over run with female bettas because everyone wants the prettiest male betta and stuffs him into a tiny tank.


----------



## azurefox

FishyFishy89 said:


> Sounds great. I look forward to the beautiful stock you get. Here in america wers over run with female bettas because everyone wants the prettiest male betta and stuffs him into a tiny tank.


envy there 
here in Indonesia, it's rare to get good quality Female Halfmoon Bettas, the breeders keep for themselves. Usually the Good females are imported from thailands...
the rest are sold really cheap, but the size and the quality are low-standard..


----------



## ao

azurefox said:


> hai, I just setting this 30 litre tank for my Sorority.. need some advide,
> 
> still confuse tho...between for FemaleSorority, or for Betta Couple =="
> I already prepare the couple..now they're in divided tank..Giant Copper Halfmoon and Salamander Female
> for the female I still need 2 more.. (minimum is 4 right? if I'm not wrong..)
> 
> I put Sagittaria there..but I'm wondering should I trim the Sagittaria when they're reaching the surface? I'm afraid that the leaves might dried up...
> 
> Planting to print a piece of Stone background there  but not yet finished..
> 
> I use fertilizer too, should I use CO2 too for the first time set up?
> I use well water...



:O you must be rich!
tank envy.....
*pulls out gun*
your tank or your life.....


XD

really nice tank btw

oh as for your question. CO2 isnt really necessary...you have lowlight/easy plants. 
you substrate is a little shallow... you might want to give it another layer for the rooting plants.

in the future i would realllly recommend reading up more on Aquascaping, substrates, plants, CO2 etc and do something awesome with your tank 

the saggitaria will be fine, when it grows too tall, the leaves will simply bend and follow the waters surface...


----------



## fgradowski

Here's Algernon's updated tank:







Just added some more plants to it and a heater!!

Here's Vardaman's tank:







He likes to hide from me!


----------



## azurefox

aokashi said:


> :O you must be rich!
> tank envy.....
> *pulls out gun*
> your tank or your life.....
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> really nice tank btw
> 
> oh as for your question. CO2 isnt really necessary...you have lowlight/easy plants.
> you substrate is a little shallow... you might want to give it another layer for the rooting plants.
> 
> in the future i would realllly recommend reading up more on Aquascaping, substrates, plants, CO2 etc and do something awesome with your tank
> 
> the saggitaria will be fine, when it grows too tall, the leaves will simply bend and follow the waters surface...


hahaha no..I'm not rich..XD the local Betta here is far cheaper...well but the quality absolutely different^_^ isn't as good as ur country...
I got the tank for only 10++ dollars.. and all the plants I spend didn not cost more than 10 dollars too.. anubias in the middle is only 5 dollars.. others, did not cost more than 2 dollars.. well etc etc, all totals under 50 dollars, If I'm not wrong ^_^

thank you for the reply too, yes I put some substrate more higher only where the plants I put in hahaha... (dun want use too high substrate at first lol)
I put fertilizers in the substrate too^_^


----------



## FishyFishy89

azurefox said:


> hahaha no..I'm not rich..XD the local Betta here is far cheaper...well but the quality absolutely different^_^ isn't as good as ur country...
> I got the tank for only 10++ dollars.. and all the plants I spend didn not cost more than 10 dollars too.. anubias in the middle is only 5 dollars.. others, did not cost more than 2 dollars.. well etc etc, all totals under 50 dollars, If I'm not wrong ^_^
> 
> thank you for the reply too, yes I put some substrate more higher only where the plants I put in hahaha... (dun want use too high substrate at first lol)
> I put fertilizers in the substrate too^_^


Now i envy you. Can i come live with you?????


----------



## Juicebox

My new 5 gallon fluval spec,i wasnt plannign on buying any more tanks till i move next year but it was on sale at petco 40 percent off!! couldnt resist

the elf on the shelf is not a permanent resident,just something my wife did one night for our daughter


----------



## Bigj713281

Hey I'm new here I've been having sushi for 2 months last month I got him a 5 gallon tank and its finally cycled 









Here's peewee in sushi olds home it's a 1 gallon tank


----------



## Okami

1 Gallons like that are awsowme. It was hard for me to keep up with a small tank since my much much larger one does not need attention as often. It was hard for me to keep up with only as few gallons so I upgraded to a nice 10.


----------



## rmarkham

tellie said:


> Hi, a newbie here from Sunny Manila.
> 
> Here's my iQuarium for my very first betta, Tellie. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he's a male or a female. I forgot to ask! I'm assuming he's male. This is the tank that I bought. I didn't know much about bettas and I've always seen them in very small tanks in pet stores that's why I bought a small one. (Should have done research first, before buying such a small tank!)
> 
> Ater seeing all of your tanks and after realizing he needs more room to live a happy life, Tellie will be upgraded to a finer and bigger suite very, very soon.
> 
> Hoping to learn more in here!


Be sure to read up on the nitrogen cycle! Here's a helpful link about what it is, and why it's important. http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm


----------



## tellie

Yep. I already bought him a 10 gallon new home and I am cycling it. The filter's been running for 3 days now with live plants. I just have to find the testing kits here. It's not present in a lot of stores!

Tellie's still in his iQuarium blowing so many bubbles for his nest! He comes out of the spaces between the leaves (it's where he hangs out and sleeps) to greet me! How cute is my little fella! 

I've also been doing water changes regularly. Starting and maintaining a tank is not as easy as I thought (and I've only been in the starting phase...)


----------



## Batmantha

azurefox said:


> hahaha no..I'm not rich..XD the local Betta here is far cheaper...well but the quality absolutely different^_^ isn't as good as ur country...
> I got the tank for only 10++ dollars.. and all the plants I spend didn not cost more than 10 dollars too.. anubias in the middle is only 5 dollars.. others, did not cost more than 2 dollars.. well etc etc, all totals under 50 dollars, If I'm not wrong ^_^
> 
> thank you for the reply too, yes I put some substrate more higher only where the plants I put in hahaha... (dun want use too high substrate at first lol)
> I put fertilizers in the substrate too^_^



Wow that is cheap, my tank was $100, heater was $25, amazon swords are 3 for $16, substrate probably $15, ornaments anywhere from $10-$80


----------



## moonsand0wls

Batmantha said:


> Wow that is cheap, my tank was $100, heater was $25, amazon swords are 3 for $16, substrate probably $15, ornaments anywhere from $10-$80


You's both are so cheap! A decent tank here would cost around $100-$150 second hand, heaters are $45-$60, plants are $5 a stem (in one store) and other stores it's two plants for $20. Silica sand is $20 for 5kg, gravel is a bit more (I think) ornaments are anywhere from $20-$200! :/ I wish my country was cheap! Betta here are between $25.00-$50.00!


----------



## Batmantha

moonsand0wls said:


> You's both are so cheap! A decent tank here would cost around $100-$150 second hand, heaters are $45-$60, plants are $5 a stem (in one store) and other stores it's two plants for $20. Silica sand is $20 for 5kg, gravel is a bit more (I think) ornaments are anywhere from $20-$200! :/ I wish my country was cheap! Betta here are between $25.00-$50.00!



Yeah mine is a Blue Planet Classic 20 L

Never buy plants here from Pet Barn, they have good prices for tanks and ornaments but they wanted $35 for a floating java moss ball!

I dont mind spending extra money on Bettas to get a nice one, mine were $50 each but I got beautiful giants


----------



## moonsand0wls

Batmantha said:


> Yeah mine is a Blue Planet Classic 20 L
> 
> Never buy plants here from Pet Barn, they have good prices for tanks and ornaments but they wanted $35 for a floating java moss ball!
> 
> I dont mind spending extra money on Bettas to get a nice one, mine were $50 each but I got beautiful giants


I've never heart of Pet Barn ? But that is ridiculous! I really want a java moss ball, though! I can't seem to find them here ANYWHERE! >;/

Yeah, I don't mind either, but that's the price for a Pet Store Betta. And it's all Veil Tail, though I've seen ONE crown tail. Breeders Betta are more expensive, though I just breed mine and keep ones I want. But I've heard in the USA they're like. $6? Or some ridiculously cheap price!  

I want a Giant


----------



## tellie

Hey guys, what do I do? The power plug of the pump got accidentally dipped into the tank. I took it out immediately and have not plugged it in. It was very quick and I did my best to dry it. I blew a hair dryer towards it and placed the direction of the fan to it. I still have not plugged the cord for fear of a short circuit. I'm thinking of just buying a new one... What do you guys think?


----------



## azurefox

Batmantha said:


> Wow that is cheap, my tank was $100, heater was $25, amazon swords are 3 for $16, substrate probably $15, ornaments anywhere from $10-$80


to be exact my tank is $12, bought GEX Slim 600
Filter Resun CY-20 $10 
Anubias $5
Moss Balls $10
Other Mix Plants $4
Substrate $2
Jebo Aquarium Light $16

erhm...okay..yes around +-$50 for the total.. =w="


----------



## Theadomm

*My very first betta fish tank*

Hi there I just finished setting up my 2.65g or 10l betta fish tank complete with live plants, decorative jug and little elite filter. So far I have added aqua plus water conditioner and nutrafin cycle (which is meant to kick start the good bacteria). I have also been 'feeding' the tank with goldfish food and running the filter. So I guess I am using 3 of the cycling methods to get my tank ready.

The tanks is sporting a background of a Namibian Ghost town and sits ontop of our Antarctica box that we rescued from a University that wanted to throw it out. We thinks its fitting for our little fishy. 

I live in South Africa and its summer so I don't need a heater yet although I have a tank thermometer and will invest in a heater when necessary.


----------



## Theadomm

The pump is so quiet and I guess I will need to make a baffle for it as many people have battled with the 'current' it creates but I have the flow pointed at the side of the tank and none of the plants are even stirring. I will be investing in a snail or two this weekend. Our store is only getting new betta fish stock in, in a week or two so it gives me plenty of time to get things ready. I have found it is harder to find the prettier versions of the species in South Africa and I am not sure I want to put a fish through the long trip by air from another country, anyone know of a reputable breeder in SA?


----------



## Aoicat

Not a very good picture, but here's my tank. A ten gallon with my betta Walter, 8 pristella tetras. and a big mystery snail. Using an Aqueon quietflow 10 with a couple extra sponges inside to cut down the outlet flow.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike and "The Things"(hehe) got a water/scenery change today.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo

*My New Tank*

Hey Everyone!

This is my first post, and I just wanted to show you my betta fish's new home. I have two betta fish in a divided 10 gallon tank with a filter and heater hidden behind the divider. Their names are King Mongkut (right) and Prince Chulalongkorn (left). My mom named them, and the names have stuck. I just finished cycling the tank, and I was sooo excited to decorate their new home.


----------



## Lundinn

I was at the pet shop today and decided to buy totally new gravel and decorations for my 3 gallon tank.


----------



## Ginzuishou

10 Gallon Tank

1 Betta
4 Red Eye Tetra
4 Green Cories

Side View









Front View









I used photobucket for the link, don't know why the images are so small, sorry.


----------



## Bganns

Hey guy's, have been hanging around here quite a while, but this my first post so here we go, along the tank still not complete.


----------



## Viva

Cinder's 10g planted with 4 Emerald Cories and a few hitchhiking snails:


----------



## Viva

Never thought posting a picture would be so difficult.







Good game imgur.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Check my album.


----------



## a123andpoof

My updated tanks:

Divided 10g with 4 females. yes I know I probably could have just done a sorority but I didnt have the money for tons of plants, and two of the females are pretty aggressive and I thought it would just be best to keep them seperated.










My 1.5g with spike he was in a 1g corner tank and so is loving his new digs









and my 5g which originally housed Kaname, but he is going to get set up in a newly divided 10g with little devil and two other future boys. This will now house my new King betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bganns said:


> Hey guy's, have been hanging around here quite a while, but this my first post so here we go, along the tank still not complete.


 Whats the Semi aquatic plant?


----------



## FishyFishy89

a123andpoof, you are correct to keep the girls separate. IMHO I believe a sorority should be atleast 20 gallons.


----------



## a123andpoof

I know it can be done with 10 gallons and plan on doing one in the near future, but i want to make sure i have the right girls for that project. But with these girls it would not work. I don't see anything wrong with it. but everyone has their own opinions on fish care. I think as long as you have the fishes best interest in mind it's all good. its different for everyone.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You need 3-4 Bettas 10 gallon and plenty of hiding spots but always have a backup plan.


----------



## Bganns

ChoclateBetta said:


> Whats the Semi aquatic plant?


Well i relay don't know how its name in english, it's from the Epipremnum family, here we call them "jiboia", they grow in water but the leaves are poisonous if eaten and die if submersed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I do that with a few plants check my album.


----------



## Bganns

Man, your aquariums are fantastic!! i would kill to have acess to half of the stuff you have there, here i can't even find the most comuns aquatic plants to buy , and a lucy bamboo is just a distance and unreachable dream for me... my city sucks...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks. The Pothos is from Florida.


----------



## a123andpoof

Choc yes I know. Which is just another reason they are seperate.


----------



## Tikibirds

I've done a soerity with a 10G. They were all juvies when I added them but they sprouted like weeds when I put them into the 20G. The little butthole in the upper right hand corner turned out to not be a female. All of them are pretty mellow.









And here they are now - all growed up - about a month ago. He flares sometimes but that's about it. If I could get a 40g for them, I would but it wont go over well if my tank crashes through the floor









I cant find any plants locally either. I got most from an online plant shop and some from members here. I'm surprised they are all doing good except the 2 clusters of feathery plants in the front. They all died but the bigger species in the back is doing well. I think that mighe be because I have some 3 inch snails that like to bulldoze through my decor and it uproots them. They then float at the surface where they get more light till I replant them again. I think the extra light helps.


----------



## CathrynL

My Halfmoon Plakat, Galileo! In his 5g tank!


----------



## OrangeAugust

Sparrowhawk said:


> Falkor's home after a complete change of scenery:
> 
> (Removed the background in case it stressed him out, so the back looks a little dodgy until I figure out what will make him happiest)


I like your bare bottom tank. I didn't think I'd like bare bottom tanks, but I like how you have that little plant in that little terra cotta pot on the left side.


----------



## Connierodz

azurefox said:


> Hello..I just updated my tank..
> added Fanwort.. (or Hornwort?) I don't know..maybe I'm wrong..XD
> Added Anubias Golden..
> and Marimos
> 
> glady wanna know if anyone have comment/suggestion? please let me know, because this is the first time I have a Betta.. maybe I should fix some..
> 
> He's a HalfMoon betta : http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee
> but I don't know if he's a dragon or not..his scale/fin have a metalic Green gradient.. (but I always can't capture it with my camera..it shows different==")
> 
> He was sick, looks like due to stress/too many habitat in there..I move 2 of my Corydoras to another tank, he lives with with 3 octocinclus now... now he's all healthy, and his colour is really vibrant..except when he swim next to the output of the filter =___= I don't know what I should do to not allow him swim next to the output pipe... but looks like he's so stubborn, he keep getting closer to the output pipe.. :/


Why does your youtube link take me to my youtube videos..weird?


----------



## Juicebox

CathrynL said:


> My Halfmoon Plakat, Galileo! In his 5g tank!


fluval spec,nice tank! is that real plants you have in there and whats the wooden type stuff,is it fake


----------



## Viva

My new 5.5 gallon, just a few snails in there for now so it can cycle. I will soon be getting a new male betta...yet undecided on the type/color!


----------



## ollief9

CathrynL said:


> My Halfmoon Plakat, Galileo! In his 5g tank!


Beautiful tank and Betta!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

OrangeAugust said:


> I like your bare bottom tank. I didn't think I'd like bare bottom tanks, but I like how you have that little plant in that little terra cotta pot on the left side.


Thank you! I've since added a little skull, and planted the water sprite that was in front of the larger pot in it. Falkor seems to like this arrangement much more, and started using his hidey-hole-tunnel heaps more. Yay! ^.^

More plants are on the way, looking forward to seeing him explore those.

:-D


----------



## Sparrowhawk

CathrynL said:


> My Halfmoon Plakat, Galileo! In his 5g tank!


That looks lovely!


----------



## Aluyasha

My new Betta, Claudius, and is 5 gallon:


----------



## zaphekiel

Here's my tank! No betta yet, but he will be shipped to me next week  The little blur on the bottom left is my hardworking oto  I have had this tank going for nearly two months so hopefully the plants will continue to flourish,though I would like to get some more


----------



## FishyFishy89

You have just 1 oto? Otos must be kept in groups of 3 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/oto-catfish/

If you want a cleaner, Amano Shrimps are just as good, if not better; and they don't require being kept in groups. I have 2 in my 5.5 gallon and they do an EXCELLENT job eating the algae and shifting through my sand substrate.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/inv/amanoshrimp.php


----------



## rmarkham

zaphekiel said:


> Here's my tank! No betta yet, but he will be shipped to me next week  The little blur on the bottom left is my hardworking oto  I have had this tank going for nearly two months so hopefully the plants will continue to flourish,though I would like to get some more




That tank looks great! Make sure the rhizome of the anubais plant isn't buried or it will rot and die! This has happened to a friend of mine...


----------



## zaphekiel

FishyFishy89 said:


> You have just 1 oto? Otos must be kept in groups of 3 http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/oto-catfish/


Yeah 1 oto for now, I am in the process of growing algae on some river rocks so I will have sufficient food for the little dudes. Hopefully I will get 2 more after they grow, that way I don't have to worry about them not eating well, though my current fish readily takes algae pellets. Thanks for the concern, but no worries, I love my little dude and want him/her to be happy


----------



## MistersMom

Nowi have 4 tanks, 2 almost identical, lol, i liked the look. i have 2 1.5 gallons, a 2.5 gallon and a 3 gallon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

zaphekiel said:


> Yeah 1 oto for now, I am in the process of growing algae on some river rocks so I will have sufficient food for the little dudes. Hopefully I will get 2 more after they grow, that way I don't have to worry about them not eating well, though my current fish readily takes algae pellets. Thanks for the concern, but no worries, I love my little dude and want him/her to be happy


How big is your tank? It maybe too small for atleast 3 otos and a betta.


----------



## zaphekiel

FishyFishy89 said:


> How big is your tank? It maybe too small for atleast 3 otos and a betta.


It's a 5 gal.. I was doubtful that I could keep 3 otos and a betta... would like all 4, but I don't want to overstock. I wouldn't mind growing more algae to support the little guys, but I don't want to squish them in the tank either since I will not be able to get a larger tank until we move to our house... we live on the third floor and I do not want to move a large aquarium down those stairs and all the fish that go with it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FishyFishy89

A 10 shouldn't be too difficult to move. But being on the 3rd floor would make it much more difficult to move it. A rectangle 5 gallon maybe better as far as space is concerned for the 4 of them.


----------



## n3wport

This is my new 5 gallon! Its an aqueon, need to baffle the filter soon, not sure how since their filters are strange, but here it is, with fishie and 2 marimo balls!


----------



## Phaydra

Tetra Corner Tank 5g


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Otos need groups of 5 in 20 gallons. Swap it for a nerite.


----------



## Bigj713281

Phaydra said:


> Tetra Corner Tank 5g


What are those plants on the top they look cool


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love the live plants espically the floating ones.


----------



## Phaydra

Bigj713281 said:


> What are those plants on the top they look cool


You can see the Salvinia and Frogbit in the picture. I also have Dwarf Water Lettuce in the tank. I love the roots on Frogbit. Mine hasn't filled out yet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What Salvinia species? American Frogbit or Amazon Frogbit?


----------



## Phaydra

Salvinia is a water fern. Amazon Frogbit but considering they are both from American continents I always found the names humorous.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Salvinia has more than one Species. Is it Salvinia Natans?


----------



## Phaydra

Yes Choclate I don't think I've seen another species for sell without extensive hunting.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Theres the Giant one and I have heard of a few more.


----------



## callistra

azurefox said:


> hai, I just setting this 30 litre tank for my Sorority.. need some advide,
> 
> still confuse tho...between for FemaleSorority, or for Betta Couple =="
> I already prepare the couple..now they're in divided tank..Giant Copper Halfmoon and Salamander Female
> for the female I still need 2 more.. (minimum is 4 right? if I'm not wrong..)
> 
> I put Sagittaria there..but I'm wondering should I trim the Sagittaria when they're reaching the surface? I'm afraid that the leaves might dried up...
> 
> Planting to print a piece of Stone background there  but not yet finished..
> 
> I use fertilizer too, should I use CO2 too for the first time set up?
> I use well water...


Where do you get your plants please? And are your moss balls dense or hollow?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would suggest CO2.


----------



## PopzTheBetta

manga tank of my dreams!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My Dream tank is a 50-100 gallon with plants, 5 Otos, 5 Cories, 5 Assassin snails, and 1 male Betta.


----------



## DanielaMarie

n3wport said:


> This is my new 5 gallon! Its an aqueon, need to baffle the filter soon, not sure how since their filters are strange, but here it is, with fishie and 2 marimo balls!


Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I agree. He looks like he should be in a show.


----------



## n3wport

Wow thanks guys! He was from petsmart! he's a cutie! I love the look of REAL planted tanks but I always use all fake silk plants. I just cannot take care of real ones !


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Crypt Wendettia and Java Fern/Moss are easy. Aniubus is good too. Check my Filter plant thread.


----------



## Jessa24

Splash's new 10 gal tank! It is kinda bare right now. I just ordered some more plants and a couple more things of decor. I will take more pics when I get it set up with the new stuff in there. But here it is for now. He seems to like it alot.


----------



## arkive

This is Ezio da Montville's Snifter Apartment

His 5 gallon home is under renovation


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like Splash's tank. I'm sure, if you wanted to, that you could add a few neons, or maybe some platties or selected mollies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> I like Splash's tank. I'm sure, if you wanted to, that you could add a few neons, or maybe some platties or selected mollies.


 Not to be rude a few neons migh work Mollies might depend but platies are out of the question.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChoclateBetta said:


> Not to be rude a few neons migh work Mollies might depend but platies are out of the question.


Its a 10 gallon. A few of either i suggested can work. Certain mollies can go in 10 gals but the bigger ones require atleast 20 gals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Some of the bigger ones need bigger tanks. Mollies are not the calmest fish. Mollies do best in brackish water. Platies are too big. Bettas might not like Neons.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChoclateBetta said:


> Some of the bigger ones need bigger tanks. Mollies are not the calmest fish. Mollies do best in brackish water. Platies are too big. Bettas might not like Neons.



Ive seen SEVERAL bettas live calmly amongst neons. And as i said before. Bigger mollies require atleast 20 gals. And no they do NOT need brackish waters. They do well in either waters. And platies dont get any bigger than mollies. I stand by what i said. If you think otherwise. PM me links that back up your opinions.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know they can but it is still a risk. Mollies can be killers. Pygmy Cories are great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pygmy cories grow an inch long and are reccomended for a ten gallon.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I haven't been back to this thread in a while, but all of the tanks are looking great!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah I really love the look a cory species gives a tank.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I too like cories, but keep in mind that everyone has their own way of setting up a tank and even if they have the space, some people might not want other fish species or invertebrates in the tank with their betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Like me.


----------



## Jessa24

The guy who helped me pick out the tank at Petco said I could find a tankmate for him, but I honestly believe I am going to just let him have the 10 gal all to himself. I only have a couple years of experience and I don't want to take the risk of stressing him out or him and his tank mate fighting and one of them getting hurt.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bettas do well with pygmies but they prefer soft water which I know not all people have.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Jessa24 said:


> The guy who helped me pick out the tank at Petco said I could find a tankmate for him, but I honestly believe I am going to just let him have the 10 gal all to himself. I only have a couple years of experience and I don't want to take the risk of stressing him out or him and his tank mate fighting and one of them getting hurt.


Sounds like a plan. It is perfectly fine to take things easy and rather be on the safe side.
Sorry if you were put off in any ways to the conversation.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I think this comes back to the topic of:

Everyone has their own opinions and should be allowed to do things differently as long as their fish are generally happy and healthy.

Just agree to disagree, so we can get back to seeing some more awesome tanks guys  

POST MORE TANK PICS!


----------



## SpookyTooth

This is Red.


----------



## FishyFishy89

oooohhhh SpookyTooth, I LOVE your underwater jungle!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No matter how many plants I add theres still not enough.


----------



## SpookyTooth

Hahah thank you. Red's a lovely fish, despite his spinal deformities he still dances like a maniac.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think Carter might be unable to smell.


----------



## Jessa24

I wasn't put off. I think everyone has differing opinioms because everyone has different experiences. While there are general guidelines to fish keeping some fish aren't always as calm or aggressive as they should be. Some bettas get along with fish that other bettas don't. And since I don't feel like I am reasy for that I am going to play it safe. I love taking care of Splash and I can tell he loves that 10 gal...I don't think he would be one to share. LOL.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I just want to point out Fish care might be a little different for a species like Bettas but schooling fish are pretty much the same there mind is not build like say a Betta.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Jessa24 said:


> I wasn't put off. I think everyone has differing opinioms because everyone has different experiences. While there are general guidelines to fish keeping some fish aren't always as calm or aggressive as they should be. Some bettas get along with fish that other bettas don't. And since I don't feel like I am reasy for that I am going to play it safe. I love taking care of Splash and I can tell he loves that 10 gal...I don't think he would be one to share. LOL.


I understand and agree fully.
You said you ordered new plants; are those live plants that you ordered?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love Crypts.


----------



## Viva

SpookyTooth said:


> This is Red.


Looooove it! Its so green


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I see you use crypts too.


----------



## PriscillaJean

Here's Squishy's bowl. Imma be getting him a 10 gallon aquarium in January.

















Confusion - the pictures didn't work!


----------



## n3wport

PriscillaJean said:


> Here's Squishy's bowl. Imma be getting him a 10 gallon aquarium in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confusion - the pictures didn't work!


you can use www.photobucket.com (if you have an account) or are lazy and like things easy like me, use www.tinypic.com, upload a picture, copy the direct link and use the insert image on your post!


----------



## fairy74

I have had my sorority for several months now and all is going well, I have added extra plants and they seem to love them, I also have recently bought 7 black neon tetras and since then the two female bettas who always have stress stripes have relaxed and got their colour back.

I also have a suspicion that I have a male plakat amongst the girls, if she is in fact a he then he is getting along very well with the girls as she/he has been in there right from the start and i do not want to upset the group by removing him/her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow it look huge. How big is it how many fish are there?


----------



## rmarkham

I've already dedicated a thread to this, but I'll share here as well. This is Magikarp's newly scaped 5 gallon:


----------



## ThePearlFish

Beautiful tank fairy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Ooh anuibus.


----------



## DragonFish

fairy74 said:


> I have had my sorority for several months now and all is going well, I have added extra plants and they seem to love them, I also have recently bought 7 black neon tetras and since then the two female bettas who always have stress stripes have relaxed and got their colour back.
> 
> I also have a suspicion that I have a male plakat amongst the girls, if she is in fact a he then he is getting along very well with the girls as she/he has been in there right from the start and i do not want to upset the group by removing him/her.


o.o The book and broken crystal ball like decorations.....I MUST know where you got those!!


----------



## Akeath

I just kept adding and adding till he finally stopped spending 90% of the day flaring at the evil reflection Betta on all the walls. He seems to really be enjoying his aquarium now. He's constantly in and out of the plants, and winding among the branchings. The Java Moss wands are actually more green, but they keep looking yellow in my photos...


----------



## OrangeAugust

I just divided a 10 gallon for my two males and one female. Fishie moved from a 5 gallon, so it's a bit of a downgrade of space. but Shiny moved from a 2.5 gallon and Jasper from a 1 gallon. I might have to baffle the filter (it's a Whisper 10i) because it's blowing Jasper around a lot. She doesn't seem to mind much, though. I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## DanielaMarie

SpookyTooth said:


> This is Red.


Your tank looks fabulous! What kind of tank is it?


----------



## mursey

ChoclateBetta said:


> Not to be rude a few neons migh work Mollies might depend but platies are out of the question.


Why? I have a few platies in my 10 gallon. i think it's probably the smallest size they should have but most of them are juveniles anyway. Aren't Mollies bigger than platies? They are certainly bigger than any of my platies I have, even the adult.


----------



## Phaydra

All these tanks are eye candy. I hope mine mature as well as those.


----------



## fairy74

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wow it look huge. How big is it how many fish are there?


 
Its a 30 gallon, I have five female bettas, seven black neon tetras and three cories. I don't seem to be having much luck with the cories as i started out with six, I don't know if its because they are not getting enough food as the bettas are such greedy little things, even though I crush the cories wafers and turn the lights out..the bettas swoop straight to the bottom of the tank for their food.


----------



## fairy74

DragonFish said:


> o.o The book and broken crystal ball like decorations.....I MUST know where you got those!!


 
They are from the Hydor H2show magic world aquarium theme..there is also a gargoyle and owl in a tree decoration at the back as well as a 3d background.
The crystal ball also has an led light in it that changes colour.
I bought them from ebay, they also do several other cool themes like atlantis and lost civilisation.


----------



## SpookyTooth

DanielaMarie said:


> Your tank looks fabulous! What kind of tank is it?


Thank you, it's an Aqua 30 (30 x 30 x 30 cm cube). Tough brand to find, I've only seen it in one store and they rarely get any in! I also have a smaller one (25 x 25 x 25cm) that needs to be drained but is currently a nursery for baby assassin snails.

The Aqua cube set also has a 40 x 40 x 40cm cube -- it looks MASSIVE! They're brilliant though, especially considering they come with a glass lid that has just enough space for cables and it all slots together beautifully.


----------



## azurefox

Hei, I post the video, finaly I add 5 Bettas in it..since 4 looks unbalanced, 1 female at the bottom of the position so she always looks paler, then I decided to put the Giant Female in it, The Giant seems accept the Bottom Female, and She's comfortable in the tank now 
I post the video so that every Betta got a closer look in it . (don't want to spam pictures kwkw)
in the end I haven't put the stone background, because it's easier for me to watch them with the white background for now.. 
what do you guys think? it's only the 2nd day of the Sorority, maybe there're some strange things on their acts that I need to be careful of

My First Betta Sorority
Betta Sorority - Little Red Plakat in Rage!


----------



## DragonFish

fairy74 said:


> They are from the Hydor H2show magic world aquarium theme..there is also a gargoyle and owl in a tree decoration at the back as well as a 3d background.
> The crystal ball also has an led light in it that changes colour.
> I bought them from ebay, they also do several other cool themes like atlantis and lost civilisation.


Thank you!!
I know what I'm spending my Christmas money on! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am hoping for a good plant.


----------



## cjayBetta

COCO'S NEW TANK:










GIAUS' RE DECORATED TANK:


----------



## ChoclateBetta




----------



## Batmantha

ChoclateBetta said:


>


Is that bamboo in your tank? I wish I could find decent bamboo here to use but all I can find is the fake kind


----------



## xtcking

cjayBetta said:


> COCO'S NEW TANK:
> 
> 
> GIAUS' RE DECORATED TANK:


How do you like cocos tank?? I seen it last week in store and thought about getting it! ended up opting out for a 5 gallon glass tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Batmantha said:


> Is that bamboo in your tank? I wish I could find decent bamboo here to use but all I can find is the fake kind


 Theres actually 2 in the picture.


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## Ganymede

i've got two 10gal right now; one has tailgate, a snail, a pleco, and six tetras in. this picture's a tad outdated - there's a few more hiding places now.











and the other tank is home to knock out and his snail buddy. i'm going to spice it up with more plants/deco over the next few days, but ko's loving it for the moment.


----------



## ao

Batmantha said:


> Is that bamboo in your tank? I wish I could find decent bamboo here to use but all I can find is the fake kind


wait... you cant find any???? This is sydney australia right? normal florists should sell these....


----------



## Jessa24

This is Splash's tank now. It's more decorated and I am done for now. I got everything from Petsmart except for the gravel and the actual tank itself from Petco. I love the look of it and Splash seems to love it too.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Here's an update of Falkor's little home. It pales in comparison to some of the absolutely _amazing_ tanks I'm seeing here -- I truly wish I had more money and space -- but he seems to like the new java ferns, even if they are gigantic in comparison to what I expected when I ordered them... Still, he's enjoying his little jungle playground. ^.^


----------



## Viva

Sparrowhawk said:


> Here's an update of Falkor's little home. It pales in comparison to some of the absolutely _amazing_ tanks I'm seeing here -- I truly wish I had more money and space -- but he seems to like the new java ferns, even if they are gigantic in comparison to what I expected when I ordered them... Still, he's enjoying his little jungle playground. ^.^


This looks sooo good! Its a lot different than what I'm used to seeing. He looks so ghostly in there, and it doesn't look like an aquascape but more of a very ethereal landscape which is really cool. I really love the lighting on the pots too.


----------



## cjayBetta

xtcking said:


> How do you like cocos tank?? I seen it last week in store and thought about getting it! ended up opting out for a 5 gallon glass tank.


Really like it.. its VERY nice - the filter in it isn't very nice but I had a better one to replace it with.


----------



## Aluyasha

Ferret's new tank:


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Viva said:


> This looks sooo good! Its a lot different than what I'm used to seeing. He looks so ghostly in there, and it doesn't look like an aquascape but more of a very ethereal landscape which is really cool. I really love the lighting on the pots too.


Thank you! ^.^


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sparrow whats the plant in the pot? Anaibus.


----------



## Silverfang

Jessa, I have to ask, where did you get that little frog ornament? Was that from Petsmart too?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have seen no fishing ones.


----------



## Jessa24

Actually come to think of it I believe I got the little frog ornament at Petco....but I got it a little while back so I don't know if they still have it.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

ChoclateBetta said:


> Sparrow whats the plant in the pot? Anaibus.


Yep, there is anubias in the little pot, and on the bigger hidey-hole pot. I thought the one in the little pot might not be doing so well, being actually planted in there, but on closer inspection it's only attached to the foam lining the pot, so I'm not quite sure what to do...


----------



## majesticstorm

I don't have a lot of decor right now since I set the tank up last minute due to my impulsive buying of fish. I'm going to add some silk plants when I find some good, natural-looking ones. If anyone has recommendations, I will receive them with open arms :-D

I was thinking about removing the plastic bamboo, but my little guy just loves hiding in it (if you see that bit of blue in the leaves near the top of the water, that's him :lol, so I might just keep it and just sand out the pointy parts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sparrowhawk said:


> Yep, there is anubias in the little pot, and on the bigger hidey-hole pot. I thought the one in the little pot might not be doing so well, being actually planted in there, but on closer inspection it's only attached to the foam lining the pot, so I'm not quite sure what to do...


 I am a big anaibus person. If you enlarge my Photos you see one.


----------



## Aluyasha

Finally got the pot cave for Ferret's tank.


----------



## Jessa24

Everyone's tanks look amazing!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Alu are those Plastic plants?


----------



## Viva

*Almost ready for a new betta!*

So my 5.5g has been cycling for about 2 weeks. I've been using the fish food method but I also threw in 4 or 5 small pond snails which I've since disposed of. I saw some teeny baby snails in there but I think I got most of 'em. Anyways, tested the water yesterday and today and my water is finally showing a large spike in Nitrites and they're are Nitrates! Hopefully by next weekend all the Nitrites will disappear so I can work on getting a new betta  Since my first tank was a 10 gallon planted tank, this is the first time I've been able to see the cycle with my own eyes. I keep testing the 10gal planted, its been redone and up for 3 - 4 weeks, but nothing shows up on the tests. Those plants are working hard!

What would you judge the Ammonia level is? Is it just me or is it hard to tell the difference between the 0ppm and the 0.25ppm colors?









And this is the slightly changed 5.5gallon tank, sorry for the water spots lol:


----------



## madmonahan

this is my newly set up divided ten gallon! i just got another plant for it and now its all finished!  on one side is sherbert, and on the other is heart-catcher. hope you like it, because i sure do!!! 









EDIT: the rocks kind of look yellow but they are white.


----------



## Aluyasha

ChoclateBetta said:


> Alu are those Plastic plants?


 Yes they are plastic. I know silk is perfered (which is what is in Claudius' tank), But I made sure these are unusally soft plastic plants.


----------



## Jessa24

I have some plastic plants too and silk. I did the pantyhose test though. Splash actually likes the big plastic one best....figures.


----------



## Viva

madmonahan said:


> this is my newly set up divided ten gallon! i just got another plant for it and now its all finished!  on one side is sherbert, and on the other is heart-catcher. hope you like it, because i sure do!!!
> 
> View attachment 71001
> 
> 
> EDIT: the rocks kind of look yellow but they are white.


Looks awesome!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I have 50/50 plastic/live plants. Not a single problem with the plastic plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Still there could be a problem that comes up.


----------



## madmonahan

I have a plastic plant on each side but they are suprisingly soft. My betta has been swimming through it and no problems. Of course if I see something wrong I'm taking them out!


----------



## FishyFishy89

There is no problem


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Did they pass the Pantyhose test?


----------



## madmonahan

yes, there are a few im not going to use because they are to hard.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good you tested them.


----------



## RedCassette




----------



## Geomancer

I have three tanks up and running now, but only one actually has a Betta in it. The other two are community tanks. I'm setting up a 5.5g for work though that will house a second Betta. I wanted to include the pictures of my other tanks to show options for live plants that are extreamly simply to maintain without fussing with things like soil.

The 10g Betta Tank:









The 20g Tall Community Tank:








The 125g Community Tank:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh I WANT your 125gal!!!


----------



## MistersMom

*nice tanks*



Geomancer said:


> I have three tanks up and running now, but only one actually has a Betta in it. The other two are community tanks. I'm setting up a 5.5g for work though that will house a second Betta. I wanted to include the pictures of my other tanks to show options for live plants that are extreamly simply to maintain without fussing with things like soil.
> 
> The 10g Betta Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 20g Tall Community Tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 125g Community Tank:


I really like your tanks.


----------



## Silverfang

AHAAA!!! I'm not the only one to float pennywort!

And I love the thick mass of long root floaters. Gorgeous.


----------



## Geomancer

Thank you both!


----------



## Viva

Omg your 125g looks like something off the Discovery channel! Its so awesome! The substrate looks green from all the plants!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the first tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike and the Things got a scenery change today. Right now, the Things are hiding in their gator skull. But Spike wastes no time in exploring the new arrangement.








Here's what is left of my Wistera. 99% of it was killed by the hair algae infestation. In not sure, but I don't think this piece had a stalk. So it is definitely hanging on for dear life and is growing.


----------



## Geomancer

FishyFishy89 said:


> Here's what is left of my Wistera. 99% of it was killed by the hair algae infestation. In not sure, but I don't think this piece had a stalk. So it is definitely hanging on for dear life and is growing.


99% of the time, hair algae is caused by too much light.

I'd cut back on the light, and give plants another try! They do so much for the water quality, they look better than plastic, and of course the fish prefer them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Geomancer said:


> 99% of the time, hair algae is caused by too much light.
> 
> I'd cut back on the light, and give plants another try! They do so much for the water quality, they look better than plastic, and of course the fish prefer them.


Oh I know how it was caused. Lighting was fixed/amanos were added to clean up the plants. The amanos saved the majority of the plants.


----------



## twolovers101

Shosta's 2.5 gal travel tank


----------



## moonsand0wls

twolovers101 said:


> Shosta's 2.5 gal travel tank


Is he half in and out of the water? XD


----------



## Atena

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh I know how it was caused. Lighting was fixed/amanos were added to clean up the plants. The amanos saved the majority of the plants.


what is amanos?


----------



## Viva

Atena said:


> what is amanos?


Amano shrimp


----------



## Atena

oh. I guess they are different than ghost shrimp.

I still have so much to learn!

Thsnks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah amanos are decently sized shrimpies and love to nom on algae. Without them my poor plants would of never survived.


----------



## twolovers101

moonsand0wls said:


> Is he half in and out of the water? XD


Haha no, he just likes doing the "torpedo/shark" pose when ever I take pictures... I have 3 of him like that when I take pictures of the tank xD


----------



## moonsand0wls

twolovers101 said:


> Haha no, he just likes doing the "torpedo/shark" pose when ever I take pictures... I have 3 of him like that when I take pictures of the tank xD


ohh hehe cute! It seriously looks like it XD


----------



## PandaBetta

My betta's 40 gallon planted tank still not fully grown yet most plants are new and the baby tears are finally starting to fill in the carpet


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## twolovers101

PandaBetta said:


> My betta's 40 gallon planted tank still not fully grown yet most plants are new and the baby tears are finally starting to fill in the carpet


Wow, that's beautiful! I hope to be able to do a scape like that some day *swoons*


----------



## PandaBetta

twolovers101 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! I hope to be able to do a scape like that some day *swoons*


Thank you! You will as long as you plan and do your reaserch you will get the desired outcome


----------



## callistra

Viva said:


> So my 5.5g has been cycling for about 2 weeks. I've been using the fish food method but I also threw in 4 or 5 small pond snails which I've since disposed of. I saw some teeny baby snails in there but I think I got most of 'em. Anyways, tested the water yesterday and today and my water is finally showing a large spike in Nitrites and they're are Nitrates! Hopefully by next weekend all the Nitrites will disappear so I can work on getting a new betta  Since my first tank was a 10 gallon planted tank, this is the first time I've been able to see the cycle with my own eyes. I keep testing the 10gal planted, its been redone and up for 3 - 4 weeks, but nothing shows up on the tests. Those plants are working hard!
> 
> What would you judge the Ammonia level is? Is it just me or is it hard to tell the difference between the 0ppm and the 0.25ppm colors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the slightly changed 5.5gallon tank, sorry for the water spots lol:


I would say ammonia is at zero, or close too... hard to tell from the photo. If there is any ammonia at all it will have a green haze to it. Pure bright yellow means no ammonia. You have to be in bright light or it can be hard to tell. You should maintain 2-4ppm ammonia during cycle. Fish food works but pure bottled ammonia (I use ACE) is a lot easier to control.


----------



## twolovers101

PandaBetta said:


> Thank you! You will as long as you plan and do your reaserch you will get the desired outcome


What is that red frilly plant in the center?


----------



## Silverfang

it looks like red cabomba. I want that in my tank. It needs high light to maintain the red colour. All red plants do.


----------



## PandaBetta

Yes Silver is correct. I think I might start selling some cuttings of all my plants in the next couple of weeks. If you have any questions feel fre to ask


----------



## Silverfang

I've never heard of mandarin shrimp, I'll have to look them up. I love my shrimp tank, I should post some updated pics later. Especially since I have a couple of new plants and need to trim some of my stems.


----------



## MoonShadow

All of my tanks look pretty blah at the moment, but I plan on re-scaping everything after the holidays! For now here is my 30 gallon sorority!


----------



## aemaki09

Here are just a few of my tanks. The kritter keepers are also temp. housings for shrimp so thats why there is food on the floor, it doesnt stay there for longer than an hour at a time. - and the kritter keepers are also temp housing till I can get my newest 10 gallon cycled. - The room is heated very well so all the tanks without heaters stay at 75* minimum.

The boys tank, I have another one cycling for my remaining 2 boys (and switching one from this one over to the other to give more swimming space)








sorority tank - its been re-scaped since this pic, but its undergoing treatment with furan-2 so the water is too tinted to see through








One of my QT tanks with one of my favorite boys and a couple shrimp. He spends a lot of time watching me, or the VT boy that sits next to him.








My shrimp tank with one of my females that I got the day before I realized i had stuff going on in the sorority so she's staying in QT in here till I have that sorted out.


----------



## twolovers101

Silverfang said:


> it looks like red cabomba. I want that in my tank. It needs high light to maintain the red colour. All red plants do.


Ahh I see... 
Would it work in a 5.5 tank with a 13 Watt 6500K CFL light? or any red plant? I'd like to try them, but I'm not sure if it's feasible... The light lights one half of the tank better, so I'd put it on the brighter side of course


----------



## Kiyi

Wutwut said:


>


Hehe, I saw your heater and thought, hey, I have the same one! Then I saw the end of the filter, and realized I had the same filter too. xD Marina 10g tank kit right?


----------



## PandaBetta

twolovers101 said:


> Ahh I see...
> Would it work in a 5.5 tank with a 13 Watt 6500K CFL light? or any red plant? I'd like to try them, but I'm not sure if it's feasible... The light lights one half of the tank better, so I'd put it on the brighter side of course


Cabomba is not good for your set up... But believe or not I did have really good luck in my low tech tank with a red tiger lotus. But it got a little more on the green side but still kept allot of red


----------



## twolovers101

PandaBetta said:


> Cabomba is not good for your set up... But believe or not I did have really good luck in my low tech tank with a red tiger lotus. But it got a little more on the green side but still kept allot of red


Okay, thanks  
I just have problems with plants that are "low tech" like anubias and anaharis... and some issues with hornwort... so I'm looking for alternatives... *le sigh*

The most stable thing I've got in the tank right now is my banana lily and some cardimine...


----------



## Wutwut

Kiyi said:


> Hehe, I saw your heater and thought, hey, I have the same one! Then I saw the end of the filter, and realized I had the same filter too. xD Marina 10g tank kit right?


Lol nice. Yea it's a Marina filter but its a s15. It was few bucks more on amazon so I just ordered that instead of the s10. :lol:


----------



## Armyguy03

*"Brad Pits" Mansion*

Here is the "real" home of Brad Pit. I have a new ajustable flow filter on the way (Marina). I would say that I enjoy looking at the plants, but Brad Pit enjoys lounging in them even more. He comes out occasionally for a gulp of air, then back he goes, weaving and relaxing. He mostly sticks to the left side of the tank since there is heavier foliage there. I had a backing on the tank, however, Mr. Pit spent an entire day flaring at himself so off it came, and Mr. Pit relaxed.


----------



## PandaBetta

twolovers101 said:


> Okay, thanks
> I just have problems with plants that are "low tech" like anubias and anaharis... and some issues with hornwort... so I'm looking for alternatives... *le sigh*
> 
> The most stable thing I've got in the tank right now is my banana lily and some cardimine...


Sorry for the confusion! The red tiger lotus is not a low tech plant but it still would do good I think for you. Water sprite is another plant that I really think would work great for you, christmas moss and rotala indica


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carters Anaibus is rooting into the sand and its on lava rock.


----------



## Kiyi

Wutwut said:


> Lol nice. Yea it's a Marina filter but its a s15. It was few bucks more on amazon so I just ordered that instead of the s10. :lol:


Yeah, my tank came with the s15. :3 I know it has a high and low flow setting, but does it create much current? Doesn't look like it from the picture, but it's hard to tell. I'll find out in a couple days when I add water to my tank... but I'm just impatient. xD


----------



## Wutwut

Kiyi said:


> Yeah, my tank came with the s15. :3 I know it has a high and low flow setting, but does it create much current? Doesn't look like it from the picture, but it's hard to tell. I'll find out in a couple days when I add water to my tank... but I'm just impatient. xD


Nice. I adjust the valve to low so it doesn't have that much current. Even on high, the current is very unnoticeable until you see your betta swims and stuggle to get by.


----------



## twolovers101

PandaBetta said:


> Sorry for the confusion! The red tiger lotus is not a low tech plant but it still would do good I think for you. Water sprite is another plant that I really think would work great for you, christmas moss and rotala indica


Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

I just finished putting this iwagumi tank together. If you could not tell, i just finished watching Lion King haha


----------



## callistra

10 gallon in the works. I have a couple of driftwood ornaments I'm thinking about putting in the center if I can't find an actual real piece I like. He also has 3 silks in a 5 gallon that are moving over. I'm also trying to find a larger baseball-sized moss ball. Those are about golf ball sized.


----------



## ao

*My messy 1 gallon tank*

This is the tank that felt victim to my collectoritis oO say hello to my 1 gallon snail tank! (it's actually a 1 gallon cube vase)



















uh.... another angle :3









The black worms also waves "hello" from the snail graveyard









Substrate is used ecocomplete.


----------



## Batmantha

Did some furniture re-arranging and unfortunately due to a tumor I had to put my beautfiul Giant Betta, Gyro, down it was starting to warp his spine so I decided to redecorated both tanks, they are now up on a bookshelf together.

I have a new betta called Scopic who was rehomed, he was my sister in laws.


Gyro the Giant:

















Scopic:

























I switched to silk plants for these tanks, I did have real amazons in them but I don't seem to get the right light in my room and they just weren't going very well so I moved the real amazons into my big community tank

Merry Christmas!


----------



## veilmist

Here is my fish tank! The plant is now in the middle (just how he likes it) which you can see from my avatar. I dream of the day when he can have more room but for now he's happy in his humble home. I've been thinking about getting a little pot for him to hide in... but I'm not sure he has room . I do keep it clean in there though!


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## Beckwithbabe

*New Tank*

My soon to be sorority


----------



## amyteee

Community 8 gallon in the making. This is day 1 just after flooding! Will be housing Saburo my red VT and a little school of tetras when it's ready.


----------



## Charley101

My 18 gallon tank


----------



## SQUIRT1216

That is a very beautiful tank. Any tips on live plants?


----------



## Akeath

Charley101 said:


> My 18 gallon tank


Beautiful tank. What are all the plants you have in there, and how is your fertilization/lighting? I might want to imitate some of that


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Our surprise boys' homes. They're a lot more bare than I'd ideally have them, but after exhausting both my partner's and my own bank accounts trying to get them decent homes after we were surprise-gifted with them, here's what we've got to work with at the moment:

Feyd:









Weehawk:









As Weehawk gets better and stronger I'm slowly raising the water level for him. He's made such a vast improvement in the last 24 hours, I'm so happy! Hopefully they'll both be even happier when they get more stuff in their homes. ^.^


----------



## Bounce

Did some rearranging in Cheeto's tank and here's the result:


----------



## acadialover

wow, how long have you had your plants ? What are they ?
Beautiful.


----------



## Viva

Bounce said:


> Did some rearranging in Cheeto's tank and here's the result:


Beautiful! Cheeto stands out perfectly with his bright red color! What is that plant in the background on the left, right in front of Cheeto's face?


----------



## crowntaillove3

For my crowntail boy Spikefin, I only have a 2 gallon bowl with red rocks and two fake plants. Not much, I know, but certainly an upgrade from the cup I bought him in! Sorry for the bad quality, my iPod touch doesn't take good pics.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fireheart, my crowntail male. He is in a 2.5 gallon tank with red rocks and two fake plants. He also has a filter. He has a light in the tank, but I turned it off for the pic.


----------



## acadialover

Your crown tail is very pretty ! I do think it is very important to have a heater , for your Betta. Do you know what the temp. is in the tank ?
did you know you can get a "critter keeper ' at Petco VERY cheeply , large enough to have a heater and filter. A shame to get him home and then have him pass or get a disease from being too cold.


----------



## Artist with a betta

Here's my 3 gallon


----------



## crowntaillove3

acadialover said:


> Your crown tail is very pretty ! I do think it is very important to have a heater , for your Betta. Do you know what the temp. is in the tank ?
> did you know you can get a "critter keeper ' at Petco VERY cheeply , large enough to have a heater and filter. A shame to get him home and then have him pass or get a disease from being too cold.


 Thanks for the advise! I'll be sure to look into that. I didn't think that heaters were always needed, though...


----------



## SQUIRT1216

crowntaillove3 said:


> Thanks for the advise! I'll be sure to look into that. I didn't think that heaters were always needed, though...


Yes, they are tropical fish that live in 76-82 F. One day I got home from school, the heater plug somehow got moved and my water was at 65 :shock:. I got so freak out, plug the thing back in. My betta turned from bright red to white, i thought he would die but he is a survivor


----------



## FishyFishy89

crowntaillove3 said:


> Thanks for the advise! I'll be sure to look into that. I didn't think that heaters were always needed, though...


Unless you're in a hot climate like Thailand, they're needed. Especially this time of year.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for telling me that! I'll look into that right away!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe most of us use the Hydro Theos and Ehiem Jagers. Expensive, but if you don't want fried or cold fish, they're the best.


----------



## crowntaillove3

My parents don't think that a heater is needed...my room is a fair amount warmer that the rest of the house, around 75 degrees...I don't have a water thermometer, either, so I don't know how hot the temperature is. bryanacute has nine or ten bettas, and I know that she doesn't use a heater for most of them. I'm not sure weather or not to push it...


----------



## Kithy

It's still pretty open so I might get some smaller silk plants and glue them to rocks in the background but it's making progress. One betta and one mystery snail in a 20gal leaves me with quite a large tank.


----------



## Kithy

crowntaillove3 said:


> My parents don't think that a heater is needed...my room is a fair amount warmer that the rest of the house, around 75 degrees...I don't have a water thermometer, either, so I don't know how hot the temperature is. bryanacute has nine or ten bettas, and I know that she doesn't use a heater for most of them. I'm not sure weather or not to push it...


I think bryana has a fish room (or someone here has a fish room, her name just rings a bell) that is kept about 80 degrees.

I'd definitely suggest getting a cheap thermometer, even a stick on one is better than nothing. 

http://www.petco.com/N_24_429495667...ers.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_Thermometers I have two of the suction cup glass ones and they were great.


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Your betta would be "ok" for a few days, but in a long run, it won't live long. The thing about water high specific heat is it relatively hard to change the temperature of water without outside help like a heater or a cooler. But if the temperature of water were to dropped, it also hard to raise the temp back up. Touch the side of yor glass, if it feels "warm" then your water temp is ok for now.

But definitely get a thermometer. It's like 3 dollars.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'll try to convince them. They'll at least let me get a thermometer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kithy

crowntaillove3 said:


> I'll try to convince them. They'll at least let me get a thermometer. Thanks for the help!


It's tough with people that don't think that some things are necessary. My husband is like that. "They don't need a heater" "they don't need plants". Eventually he changed his mind. 

Sometimes showing a person the information isn't just coming from your bum but actual people who have years and years of research and experience may help.


----------



## crowntaillove3

I'm just trying to save my fish! I'm new at this, so I'm well aware that I might make some mistakes. At first, I had them both in the 2.5 gallon tank with a divider! Way to little room! And on this site, I was told to separate them. It probably saved their lives!


----------



## crowntaillove3

UGH! I told them that, and they just won't budge! They did let me get a thermometer, but I can only get one the next time I go to petsmart. I won't go for at least three weeks! Well, if my fish die, they're gonna have to get me two more.


----------



## Artist with a betta

You could do what I do at night. I live at a boarding school high up in the mountains and they turn down the heat at night. I try and wrap a nice thick blanket around his tank just to keep in the extra heat.


----------



## Bounce

Viva said:


> Beautiful! Cheeto stands out perfectly with his bright red color! What is that plant in the background on the left, right in front of Cheeto's face?


The soft, feathery-looking plant? That's cabomba. I just got it and stuck a couple of stems in there to see how it would do. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Juicebox

my 5g fluval spec planted...dirt capped with play sand..not alot of plants,got some anubias or java fern on a fake tree i got from petco,got 2 different stem plants too,no idea what they are, one kind of looks like ludwigia but im not sure.and got some frogsbit and hornworth floating.moss ball in there also. 

got my male vt and golden mystery snail in there with some pond snails and mts. bought 3 ghost shrimp last week,only 1 left,must buy more soon


----------



## txbettaowner

my sorority 10 gallon tank that has my 5 females in it


----------



## SebastianVU

I'm still new to keeping fish in general, but I think this should be a nice betta tank


----------



## SQUIRT1216

I guess the tank still cycling? Your photo is so big i was scrolling around looking for the little one haha


----------



## SebastianVU

Oh I'm sorry, yes I still have to get my new betta  You can see two amano shrimps if you look closely though.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yeah the same thing happened to me. I just assumed that he was in one of the rocks!


----------



## randy84

*55 gallon sorority*

This is one of my 55 gal female Betta sorority


----------



## SebastianVU

crowntaillove3 said:


> Yeah the same thing happened to me. I just assumed that he was in one of the rocks!



The tank should be cycled by now, but the store was closed early today (new year's I guess). I considered putting in Vladimir for the picture, but he's in a community tank so I don't want to stress him out and cause him to attack one of my other fish.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

This is a picture of my stepsister's female veiltail betta, Mystery, and her tank (2 gallon Top Fin). If you're wondering why I'm taking credit for her tank, I help take care of mystery and I don't have a betta of my own at the moment (I had one for about four years, but he died a few weeks ago  ) lol.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

Oh, and in the last post, if you're wondering why the water is so low in the tank, the water level evaporates in like 2 days in that tank. (*facepalm)


----------



## waterdog

*5 gallon Hex*

My veil on my desk at work. He shares the tank with 2 sunset honey mini gourami. The betta is boss and they know it! ;-)


----------



## Kwomais

This is the temporary home of Alpha, my betta, (until my boyfriend finds his 5gal for him). And yes, I know it's pronounced bet-ah not bay-tah, but I don't care lol. I got him as a Christmas gift from my boyfriend (I had him picked out & paid for, my man just reimbursed me lol). He's supposedly a halfmoon (that's what we paid for & what was ordered) but he looks more like a delta tail to me. What do you all think? I've never been able to get him to fully flare and I've had him for a week tomorrow. 










His apartement comes complete with rocks from all over British Columbia's lakes, rivers and oceans, as well as a rock or two from Lincolnshire, Some of the gravel from inside the gates of Buckingham Palace and a few more rocks from Edinburgh. I boiled all the rocks for 10 mins each to sterilize them and remove any chemicals or salt residues. 

Also, does anyone know what his plant is called? I bought it at a local Petland, and don't remember what it was called.

He's much happier since I made the little cave in the back. He's blowing his little bubblenest here which it much larger now (as I write the post!)


----------



## crowntaillove3

No one says "betta" the correct way! It just doesn't sound right pronouncing it the way it is spelled! :-D


----------



## Kithy

crowntaillove3 said:


> No one says "betta" the correct way! It just doesn't sound right pronouncing it the way it is spelled! :-D


You're right xD I say it how it would be in Japanese phonetics bay-tahh.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Frankly, I don't think that anyone cares. It's like data or caramel. The only difference is that there is a "correct" way to say betta. I say it the "wrong" way!


----------



## randy84

very nice male he could be a half moon hard to tell unless flared if his tail looks like "D" the letter then he is half moon. If under super delta or delta


----------



## tellie

Here's Tellie in his 10 gallon tank. He's been exploring and he likes the water bubbles coming from the filter!


----------



## Butterfly

Fred pie and his tank :3 so so so happy. 
unfortunately he's back in the half gal hospital and very sad xD You can tell he is not as happy in it. He's so relaxed in the 5gal. Fans out his fins(not flaring, just relaxing and letting them flow out). loves exploring


----------



## jinxhex

Hex's 10g tank









Jinx's 10g tank









:-D

I'm still just a little hesitant on getting them tank mates...

I also just ordered some new plant decorations from Petco & Petsmart online since their in store selections suck, because I've noticed some plants might be a little to rough for their fins.


----------



## rbphoto

Here's Sonic's tank after the re-scape and new plants! Very Happy with how it finally looks full! 3x Golden Ribbons, 3x Amazon swords, 1x Anubais! Sonic loves the new plants to play in! Same with his shrimpy pals!

(He's recently been biting his beautiful tail, and I'm hoping the extra space and hiding places of the new plants to keep him calm.  )


----------



## Vizja13

I redid my two tanks last night, did some after-Christmas shopping for the babies (hey, take advantage of the sales right?) In the ten gal, each betta got two new fake plants and a tube of live plants (Amazon Swords for the girl, Water Wisteria for the boy) and the 5.5 got a Marimo ball...and some Captain America tank decals because the fish is named Cap, after said superhero xP 

5.5








I definitely intend to get some taller plants in the back of this. 

10 gal divided. 
























Rory why your colors never come out right in the camera...he's not actually red. His fin tips are but his body is purple.


----------



## bluemoon11

These tanks all look great!! I've got some new gravel and ornaments today, just waiting for silk plants to arrive from eBay seller  time to redo! Watch this space  xxx


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I'll be sure to post an update when my orders of silk and live plants arrive, but this is what Falkor's home looks like after an upgrade from 8L to 15L:










:-D


----------



## Aluyasha

Got a new log for Vespasian's tank:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Whoa!!!
I can picture all the live plants growing all over it.


----------



## acadialover

beautiful tank. Why not get Vespasian a heater ? He is gorgeous, and would hate to see ick on him or something else. Do you know waht the temp. is /


----------



## acadialover

LOVE your tank. Are you going to use dirt and sand as the substrate ? would be so easy.... then just live plants !!


----------



## Aluyasha

acadialover said:


> beautiful tank. Why not get Vespasian a heater ? He is gorgeous, and would hate to see ick on him or something else. Do you know waht the temp. is /


 He does have a heater. I was testing it to make sure it worked in a bucket when I took the picture.


----------



## jinxhex

Hex's updated tank










Jinx's updated tank (currently trying to remove hardwater stains - might just get him a brand new 10 gal)


----------



## Aluyasha

Both beautiful tanks! I love the purple plant in Hex's tank, where did you get it?


----------



## jinxhex

Aluyasha said:


> Both beautiful tanks! I love the purple plant in Hex's tank, where did you get it?


It's silk and from Petco! I honestly hated it when I first got it because the stems would always lean over a lot, and it wasn't working where I wanted it to go! 

But now it works perfect and contrasts great with the rest of the tank. :-D


----------



## acadialover

I like that plant too. Is that an acrylic tank ?


----------



## jinxhex

acadialover said:


> I like that plant too. Is that an acrylic tank ?


No, it's glass and from wal-mart. I've had it since my hermit crab days (about five years ago), and I just pulled it out again to use for fish about four months ago.

For some reason I don't really like it, tbh, it's loaded with hardwater stains and a few knicks and scratches (doesn't help when you're OCD!)


----------



## acadialover

can't tell in the photo... looks great. where did you get the purple plant / Love it.


----------



## jinxhex

acadialover said:


> can't tell in the photo... looks great. where did you get the purple plant / Love it.


I took that photo right after I *TRIED* to scrape & rub off the stains... Didn't work. I'll probably just go get another 10 gal from Petco before the $1/per gal sale is up! 

I also got the plant from Petco, looks even better in person!


----------



## acadialover

Oh definitely. I forgot about the dollar a gallon sale. YOu can't go wrong with that for sure . Yup, cool plant. i'll have to see if my local has one...


----------



## jinxhex

acadialover said:


> Oh definitely. I forgot about the dollar a gallon sale. YOu can't go wrong with that for sure . Yup, cool plant. i'll have to see if my local has one...


Yeah, hopefully my mom thinks the dollar a gallon sale is just as much of a steal as me... I've already told her when I get a job my first paycheck goes to her. :lol:


----------



## acadialover

ya, I'm sure she believes that ! Yuk yuk...


----------



## RoMay

These are Kaoru and Jabi's TEMPORARY gallon tank/jar. Did get them a 5 gal. but it had issues and had to go back. ;_; They may not appear it but they are the same size. And you'd notice the shirt over one and the saran wrap but that's cause it's extra chilly and I have no heat. I know it is not as fancy as everyone else but I am happy with em; Despite all the cleanings.









Kaoru's tank, a little messy since her last cleaning but I find mixing things up keeps her amused. The moss ball had to go cause it was turning brown. It's perking up in the minnow tank.








Jabi's cracker jar.









Love the optical illusion. Anyone who owns this bridge knows it does not expand.








Also bettas may appear bigger then what they really are.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

hi i just got my tank set up today(1-5-13) i am going to buy a light soon. i don't have a betta yet. i will get one soon. let me no what you think of my tank. thank you


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't know why, but having it that high up always worries me.

Can you move the top shelf down a bit/put the tank there? Also, you should have a heater/thermometer in there.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

This is my 29 gallon sorority tank, at least what it looks like today lol. It currently has 9 females, a baby betta, 3 otos, and a few MTS. I'm hoping to add a school of cories and maybe some kuhli loaches at some point down the road, but want to get the plants more established. The tank has been set up and planted since 12/22.  I'm pretty excited about it, especially since my plants are actually growing!!!


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

i have a heater under my gravel. you do have a point about the shelf


----------



## Aluyasha

ilovebettafishandsuzys said:


> hi i just got my tank set up today(1-5-13) i am going to buy a light soon. i don't have a betta yet. i will get one soon. let me no what you think of my tank. thank you


 Just as a heads up for that kind of tank I have heard reveiws that the filter sucks up bettas easy. Not sure if it is true as I have never had that type of tank before but it is something to look out for I guess. 

You said in a later post you have a heater under the gravel. What type of heater is it? I did not know they made kinds that could go under the gravel.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

@ilovebettafishandsuzys: What capacity is the tank? I'm no expert, but I worry about the stability of the shelf under the weight of the tank, at least over time. I have one of my tanks on a shelf that looks similar to that, and had to put a support underneath it as over time it would bow and/or break if I left it as it was. Just a thought!


----------



## NorthernLights

*Odysseus's Shangri-La*

Here's Odysseus' cottage in the country...


----------



## SomethingWitty

This is Murphy's new remodeld tank! He's in Epson salt right now... I think that's why his water is cloudy.


----------



## MoneyFish

The tank my betta shares with his buddies(some neon tetras and a platy. Everyone gets along awesome, have been together for months with no issues). It's growing in very well with plants.


----------



## ThePearlFish

Amazing looking tank Money! Looks very natural and peaceful 

Very jealous of everyone's tanks!


----------



## Bounce

Very, very nice Money!


----------



## MoneyFish

Thank you!  It's in the living room, and half the time I just watch the tank instead of tv.


----------



## Artist with a betta

NorthernLights said:


> Here's Odysseus' cottage in the country...


I had one just like this I took the bubble maker out, so I could hook the air pump to a sponge filter plus he had plenty of extra room. I just bought a new ten gallon from a neighbor. 15 dollars for a 10 gallon with a filter and a hood along with a truckload of decorations and refills for the filter.

I'm going to put a pic up when my camera charges -_- ...


----------



## Artist with a betta

Vincent's new 10 gallon


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys

to sparrowhalk. it is a 2.6g tank and i will lower the tank later but thats the only shelf i had that was not being used. thank you


----------



## MistersMom

I love all these tanks, this and 'Betta pictures' are my 2 favorite threads.


----------



## bayhay69

*White Lightening, the Dragon Slayer*

Here's my new fella, White Lightening, the Dragon Slayer. I "rescued" him from a certain death from Walmart. I still cant believe they had such a BEAUTIFUL Betta !! He also has his 10 little "Minions" the Neons.


----------



## Silverfang

I am so wanting to steal that dragon statue! I love it!


----------



## Sixwolf

*My 5-gal*

This is my first tank as it is now. It's gone through many plant additions and placement changes, but both my betta and snail are very happy for it. c:


----------



## chardzard

hi guys i came here looking for some info on the Monster betta fish


----------



## FishyFishy89

Monster betta? Or do you mean Giants?


----------



## Pandlers

This is my new baby betta Pontus! I know the babies are hard to take care of, so I tried to choose one of the bigger ones. I have a cycled 10 gallon that previously housed my dwarf puffer Amphitrite before she passed away. u__u He's hiding in the corner behind the big ruins right now, but I'm hoping he'll get used to his new home soon and start swimming around!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My new sorority set up, as of today  hoods broken... May need fixed or replaced. Also, no girls for it yet. I am getting way to excited! Lol.


----------



## aemaki09

MoneyFish said:


> The tank my betta shares with his buddies(some neon tetras and a platy. Everyone gets along awesome, have been together for months with no issues). It's growing in very well with plants.


 I am absolutely in love with your tank!!!! I don't have near enough creativity to pull something like that off.
Time to start stocking up on more plants!!


----------



## LugiaChan

veilmist said:


> Here is my fish tank! The plant is now in the middle (just how he likes it) which you can see from my avatar. I dream of the day when he can have more room but for now he's happy in his humble home. I've been thinking about getting a little pot for him to hide in... but I'm not sure he has room . I do keep it clean in there though!


Where did you get your tank and rocks?! I LOVE Them! I wish to maybe know what brand/size if possible, it is too cool looking! (Pm me if you could do that for me, I dont know if I am emailed about new updates from a thread reply)


----------



## LugiaChan

callistra said:


> I would say ammonia is at zero, or close too... hard to tell from the photo. If there is any ammonia at all it will have a green haze to it. Pure bright yellow means no ammonia. You have to be in bright light or it can be hard to tell. You should maintain 2-4ppm ammonia during cycle. Fish food works but pure bottled ammonia (I use ACE) is a lot easier to control.


woah- those look like glow sticks! I want some of them now in every color, gosh dangit those are so pretty ^^ Aaaaaaaah~! <3


----------



## LugiaChan

*Feather the Betta.*


















Feather the Betta.


3.69 Gal Marina tank, heater and filter. Hope to find a 5 gallon version for under $30 shipped or i'll save my money. I love this tank and marbles- been my favorite.

Anyone know if any kind of glass is dangerous for fish? The bulb I have in here is from a snow globe but has been washed, rinsed and has no glue on it. But I wonder about the glass itself.

This is my favorite filter, its way too perfect for betta fish and adjustable speed, my betta likes it on the lowest setting.


----------



## angelfish11788

bayhay69 said:


> Here's my new fella, White Lightening, the Dragon Slayer. I "rescued" him from a certain death from Walmart. I still cant believe they had such a BEAUTIFUL Betta !! He also has his 10 little "Minions" the Neons.


 
omg... are those the inscence holders from wally world.. I have wanted some for my tanks.. love the dragon


----------



## bayhay69

Angelfish11788, yes they are, and they really look majorly cOOl !! My Betta loves the castle ! He sits in one of the top "windows", he's close to the surface when he does it, he sleeps there. Its soooo CUTE !!


----------



## angelfish11788

Thank you. Now I def. gotta pic one up. Actually gonna get one today. 
Thank you for the push


----------



## cdouglas93

Just set this 10 gallon up last night and planning to set up my five gallon hex. tonight. I currently have a male and female betta each in their own 1.5 gallon. I was thinking about putting the girl in the 10 gallon and making a sort of sorority/community and the male in the five gallon along with a small community. Thoughts and advice appreciated.


----------



## Juicebox

14 gal sorrority


----------



## FishyFishy89

LugiaChan said:


> Feather the Betta.
> 
> 
> 3.69 Gal Marina tank, heater and filter. Hope to find a 5 gallon version for under $30 shipped or i'll save my money. I love this tank and marbles- been my favorite.
> 
> Anyone know if any kind of glass is dangerous for fish? The bulb I have in here is from a snow globe but has been washed, rinsed and has no glue on it. But I wonder about the glass itself.
> 
> This is my favorite filter, its way too perfect for betta fish and adjustable speed, my betta likes it on the lowest setting.


I believe Petco is having a $1 per gallon sale until Jan 1st


----------



## cdouglas93

How did you get two males to be together?


----------



## Myates

One of my tanks.. this one in particular is my "rehab" tank, where males will go after a bout with an aggressive female to heal up some and rest before being placed back into their holding tanks with the others. Currently Kabuki is in there sharing it with 3 snails (not going to count the babies) and some of my live plants that I am growing out. 

Nothing fancy, may get some of the beneficial substrate to help keep it a bit cleaner since the snails are messy.. bleh.


----------



## Myates

cdouglas93 said:


> How did you get two males to be together?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## cdouglas93

I was replying to a message a LONG post ago but it didn't post where I thought it would. Just ignore it since I don't know how to delete posts. haha


----------



## Gen2387

Juicebox said:


> 14 gal sorrority
> 
> View attachment 73222


Hi, first of all, awesome tank. Very pretty and natural. What are those long floating plants called? They're pretty.


----------



## FishyFishy89




----------



## Kiyi

Whoo, finally finally posting Shane's finished tank! Got the last plants, and a new heater in the mail today. 
10g









Wish my camera still worked though, my phone takes the color out of everything.
Eight fake plants! And two hides he made great use of when i first put him in there, doesn't use them so much anymore.
It's kinda cloudy because i had just seeded the tank with the brown gravel you see there. The tall green/yellow Diandra is a bit tall, but I thought it created a nice canopy. xD


----------



## Perry the platypus

This is little Perry in her huge tank. (Well compared to her it's huge)


----------



## Viva

carbonxxkidd said:


> This is my 29 gallon sorority tank, at least what it looks like today lol. It currently has 9 females, a baby betta, 3 otos, and a few MTS. I'm hoping to add a school of cories and maybe some kuhli loaches at some point down the road, but want to get the plants more established. The tank has been set up and planted since 12/22.  I'm pretty excited about it, especially since my plants are actually growing!!!


I LOVE your sorority tank, I'm Sooo jealous


----------



## SomethingWitty

Wow, I'm so jealous of all these planted tanks! 
How hard is it to take care of the live plants? 
Don't they make the water dirty? 
Lol I have no clue, sorry.


----------



## ThePearlFish

I have never had a planted tank, but from what I researched (for a future tank), the initial setup and maintenance of one can be some work, but after a while, the maintenance becomes reasonable (pruning, fertilizing on occasion, etc). 

Plants are very beneficial to a water ecosystem. They actually haelp keep the water CLEANER! They are kinda like natural filters.


----------



## acadialover

I think it is very easy. Check out the planted tank forum discussions. Rith light, good soil, some llivestock, good ferts.... beauty !


----------



## SomethingWitty

Eventually it might be worth a try then! When I first brought home my late betta Murphy I had bought a live plant for him, but this was way before I knew anything about taking care of a betta. I didn't quarantine the plant or anything, and it seemed that within a day of putting the plant in that the water got so dirty. I'll have to look into it more aswell and see if it's something I might do in the future too.


----------



## acadialover

Plants do not cause water to be dirty in my years of fish keeping experience.


----------



## Kwomais

Unless they're rotting/dead


----------



## Kytkattin

Kwomais said:


> Unless they're rotting/dead


Same could be said for anything that is rotting/dead though. Just like you wouldn't leave a dead fish in the tank (hopefully?), dead plants should be removed. Healthy, live plants keep the water clean and the fish happy. Plus you never have to worry about a fish tearing his or her fins on a real plant!


----------



## Kytkattin

Speaking of planted tanks... Here is what I have set up for my new boy. Impatiently waiting for him to arrive. Need to change some things with this tank though. When the crypts start growing that stick with the moss will need to be put on the other side. Debating on if I should do that now or later... Decisions, decisions...










Also, my most expensive plant melted in this tank. Urgh. Debating on if I should try it again. I really love the way it looks, but $10 is a lot for a dead plant.


----------



## SomethingWitty

acadialover said:


> Plants do not cause water to be dirty in my years of fish keeping experience.


 It was a culmination of things due to my inexperience and blatant disregard of using the supplies necessary to maintain the water quality.


----------



## Stefano1235

Hi im new so how do you post a picture


----------



## Stefano1235

Stefano is in his tank


----------



## Artist with a betta

you need to get that little guy a heater


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yes, unless you're in a climate like Thailand. He NEEDS a heater


----------



## BettaPirate

This is my new Betta's home, he is happy in his little heated 2 gallon for now 










And here are my two tanks, there is a filter area between them so they can't see eachother.










i am finding more tall plants for my 3 gallon because the last one I had was falling apart.


----------



## Boostedmopar

*My 10 gallon*

This is my 10 gallon Betta tank. It is home to Korra the female CT Betta and her tank mates Bo and Luke the African Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## Boostedmopar

That is one cool aquarium.


----------



## Boostedmopar

That's a cool tank, good color contrast.


----------



## cdouglas93

Why don't you have it filled up all the way? What other tankmates do you have in there?


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

/Users/macowner/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2013/Jan 10, 2013_3/DSC01465./Users/macowner/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2013/Jan 10, 2013_3/DSC01469.JPG
My 20 gal with Gilligan and albino BN pleco..hope pics came out and not too big LOL


----------



## Phaydra

I just finished getting the 20 long ready. It's now the home of Sebastion, Jovan, and Hector. There is an empty chamber so I will have to hunt down the perfect little rescue to join them.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

did this work?? Sorry if didn't.


----------



## polo1126




----------



## BettaPirate

Phaydra said:


> I just finished getting the 20 long ready. It's now the home of Sebastion, Jovan, and Hector. There is an empty chamber so I will have to hunt down the perfect little rescue to join them.


this is my dream tank, well with a lot more decor obviously lol!


----------



## Boostedmopar

I am trying for a terrarium sort of tank. The aquarium has one Betta and two African dwarf frogs now, but will eventually have a Fiddler crab. The frogs don't ever leave the water that I've seen but the crabs leave the water to feed. I can also have plants that grow out of the water. I'm just getting the aquarium properly cycled before I go too extreme.


----------



## Viva

Boostedmopar said:


> I am trying for a terrarium sort of tank. The aquarium has one Betta and two African dwarf frogs now, but will eventually have a Fiddler crab. The frogs don't ever leave the water that I've seen but the crabs leave the water to feed. I can also have plants that grow out of the water. I'm just getting the aquarium properly cycled before I go too extreme.


Love that tank but I hope you don't plan on housing all 4 together...


----------



## Boostedmopar

The Betta and the frogs have been getting along great for 2 or three months both in this aquarium and their previous home. I'm not sure about the crab though. Now that I think about it, forget that I ever mensioned putting a crab in my tank! I mustn't have been thinking properly.


----------



## Viva

Ah, yes bettas and ADFs can get along but I think a crab would kill both the frogs and your betta...plus I think they need more brackish water than the other 2 inhabitants would like.


----------



## Boostedmopar

Thanks for the tip, I'll just focus on plants at the moment.


----------



## Boostedmopar

*29 gallon*

This aquarium is home to a female Viel Tail Betta and many other fish.


----------



## Boostedmopar

Sorry about the quality. My only camera at the moment is a scratched iPhone.


----------



## Tikibirds

Just redid this one last night - has 5 bettas, 2 clown plecos and snails


----------



## Boostedmopar

I like the zen look. My Bettas didn't get along so they have their own aquariums now. I thought that females were supposed to get along even though the males don't. Yours seem to be doing fine though, what's the secret?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Female sororities need to be properly set up and you need a minimum of four, although more is usually better. I can't wait to set mine up


----------



## Boostedmopar

That's why, I only had two. The VT was always beating up on the CT. I thought they would get used to each other but after two days I ended up separating them. She pretty much just chased the other one whenever she was in sight.


----------



## Tikibirds

Alot of decor and hiding places help break up aggression but even then, I am not sure why mine get along so well, especially considering one of the females turned out to be a very young, mislabled male. Yes, he is still in there and yes I know males/females aren't supposed to live together but thay have lived together for about a year now and never have I seen any real aggression from any of them. He flares and sometimes chases that's about it. 

Even with 4 or more females, there is no guarantee they will get along. Some are just too aggressive. I had one girl like that.


----------



## Boostedmopar

Those are some good looking fish. When I get in my new place I hope to set one up. Korra and Katara, my Bettas, will remain in their own respective aquariums though. Is it just me or are a lot of Bettas named for the Avatar cartoons? When I get a male he will be Chick Norris.


----------



## Tikibirds

I have seen a few avatar fish around here. :-D I also had an uncle Ihro, King Bumi and Katarra as well.


----------



## Phaydra

BettaPirate said:


> this is my dream tank, well with a lot more decor obviously lol!


It will have more decor but they were a complete surprise. I spend most of my money this week getting the tank and plants in for them but I am QTing the plants for a couple weeks to make sure they are healthy and as snail free as I can get them. Can't see it from the lighting that well but I already have floating plants in the tank. Next week I will order a 24" light but the 10" and 12" will have to do for now.


----------



## Ramla

New Fish means new tank set up! 


















And new fish pictures! I got him last night at walfart..he's probably an old man for how big he is, so thinking I may name him Odin









Also does anyone have any tips on helping uncurl his fins? Being in a bigger tank and healthier environment will obviously help, and I have put stress coat in there as well. But just curious if there is anything else I can do to help him. Luckily all of his fins are intact just a little curled and crinkly, had him flare for me earlier so I could check them out.


----------



## Vizja13

Odin? That is an amazing name <3 I love you


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't think there's much else you can do for curled fins, but at least curled fins won't harm him any. My CT has a cute little curled ventral fin


----------



## logisticsguy

Supermans new tank.


----------



## angelfish11788

fish at gfs house. 

first is Faust's home, did have decor all over, but he seems so much happier with it all on one side, go figure.:lol:. sponge filter on it now










Zombies home and the start of the sponge filter setup..











this tanks decor has stayed the same, but know has sponge filter and is clean...


----------



## ThePearlFish

Ramla said:


>


Where did you get that purple flower? It's silk right? It is very pretty.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

ThePearlFish said:


> Where did you get that purple flower? It's silk right? It is very pretty.


I think I have that same one from Petco. The purple is attached to the green plant, I believe. Petco has some nice colorful silk plants... all my silk plants are from there.


----------



## Ramla

Vizja13 said:


> Odin? That is an amazing name <3 I love you


Haha I know right...My last one was named Mr. Stark, so I wanted to stick with the avengers theme, and since this guy is kind of an old man probably, thought it fit well XD



AyalaCookiejar said:


> I don't think there's much else you can do for curled fins, but at least curled fins won't harm him any. My CT has a cute little curled ventral fin


Thank you! Wasn't sure if there was anything else I could do, since they were obviously curling up from being in the little container for so long. But they have uncurled a little already 



ThePearlFish said:


> Where did you get that purple flower? It's silk right? It is very pretty.


Yep it's silk and it is actually part of the green leaves in the background, it is just one big silk decoration that I got at Petco. Betta's really like them I've noticed because the broad green leaves are perfect for resting on right near the top


----------



## ThePearlFish

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I think I have that same one from Petco. The purple is attached to the green plant, I believe. Petco has some nice colorful silk plants... all my silk plants are from there.


Nice! Purple is my favorite color, so when I set up my next tank I HAVE to get one now I think!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Got a new shot of Falkor's tank. Lookin' a lot more home-like than last time I posted here! Didn't get any of the other boys' tanks for some reason, oops. >.<


----------



## FishCat13

This tank will eventually be a sorority tank.  I'm hoping to get some girls tomorrow. I was going to wait for it to cycle naturally but I'm impatient so I'm going to use something like Biospira to kick-start the cycle. Hoping to get five or six girls that are different colors.


----------



## acadialover

Hey Ramia, He is a gorgeous fish. curled and crinkly fins may be a sign of finrot, which is mostly caused by dirty water . Try some salt and clean his water often. THere are allot of posts on fin rot on this forum.


----------



## FishyFishy89

@fishcat13, unless there are some live plants in there, I'd wait to cycle your tank. Not cycling your tank can cause harm to your bettas.


----------



## Ramla

*Edit...somehow quoted wrong person XD


acadialover said:


> Hey Ramia, He is a gorgeous fish. curled and crinkly fins may be a sign of finrot, which is mostly caused by dirty water . Try some salt and clean his water often. THere are allot of posts on fin rot on this forum.


Yeah I have actually been starting to wonder a little if he has a small case of fin rot, his fins are about the same but there are a few spots on the tips that seem a bit more red than when I first got him. Though his body is starting to color up a bit more which is great! 

But curious is it alright if I just get some aq or epsom salt and put it straight into his aquarium, to treat any fin rot that may be in there. I've heard of other people doing it with quarantine tanks instead, but I wouldnt have a means of keeping that warm, and he gets spooked fairly easy I've noticed so I feel like moving him from tanks right now would cause more harm than good.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm sure you could use his cup and just secure/float his cup in his aquarium. His aquarium will continue to be heated and keep him warm while he goes through the treatment you want for him.

But IME, clean water goes a long way for fins. I've never seen fin growth or fin recovery sped up by AQ salt or any medications. Fin growth is likely going to always be slow.


----------



## Ramla

Alrighty..then I think at this point I am just going to let it go and see what happens. Cause I don't think anything is severe, and he is fine and dandy really. Probably just anything left over from being stuck in that little container


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yeah, it doesn't look severe. You can add stress coat but I don't think AQ salt is necessary as long as he has clean, warm water.


----------



## Aluyasha

Redecorated two of my tanks. 
Tiberius' tank:









Trajan's tank:


----------



## PopzTheBetta

My verry colorful tank


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I'm _loving_ the large skulls a few people here have in their tanks! They're awesome. Making me rethink the smaller ones I have with plants growing out of them, hehe!


----------



## callistra

MoneyFish said:


> The tank my betta shares with his buddies(some neon tetras and a platy. Everyone gets along awesome, have been together for months with no issues). It's growing in very well with plants.


Love that look. What's your background? I need it LOL


----------



## Fenghuang

My two bettas' shared 5 gallon. They're still small enough that it looks bigger than it is.










Don't worry, Ari isn't allowed in my room when I'm not around.


----------



## nehemiahludden

this is my whiskers he is now seeming very content with his new mansion as i call it and he more then likely thinks so himself. it is a 10 gallon aqueon tank with an aqueon heater and in a few hours it will also have an aqueon 5 gallon filter on it as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89

With the addition of new plants, the 5.5 looked quite crowded. I also put the bubbler inside the gators skull. I think the shrimpies are mad at me for it. I may need to move it again xD
I'll also be removing the filter since the bubbler creates alot of movement.


----------



## FishyFishy89

The shrimpies are happy with me now


----------



## jinxhex

FishyFishy89 said:


> With the addition of new plants, the 5.5 looked quite crowded. I also put the bubbler inside the gators skull. I think the shrimpies are mad at me for it. I may need to move it again xD
> I'll also be removing the filter since the bubbler creates alot of movement.


The alligator head looks so cool! Awesome tank :-D


----------



## Kithy

Some may know I had to do an emergency rehome of pretty much all my fish. The betta was downgraded from his 20 to a 10 and two of my goldfish found a forever home in an amazing pond. So bettas tank is a tad smaller but nearly the same setup. Added in a black background which is not pictured.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## twolovers101

Shosta's home, had a bit of an algae bloom... lol I'll be getting some amanos in February to take care of that... xD


----------



## Sparrowhawk

The boys' homes are slowly, slowly getting better, yay! Currently at a ratio of about 70% live plants, 30% silk, but the silk ones are only fillers until we can afford the massive overhaul we've got planned. ^.^


----------



## twolovers101

Sparrowhawk said:


> The boys' homes are slowly, slowly getting better, yay! Currently at a ratio of about 70% live plants, 30% silk, but the silk ones are only fillers until we can afford the massive overhaul we've got planned. ^.^


I love your tanks!  you do such a great job at making bare bottom tanks look amazing ^^ they do have a kind of simplistic appeal...


----------



## Bounce

Sparrowhawk said:


>


Weehawk!! I just love him!!! <3


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Thank you both! I do love my bare-bottom tanks, hehe.


----------



## Silverfang

TNG fan alert!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Just a teensy bit. >.<


----------



## shellieca

Here are pics. of all of my tanks.


----------



## Otterfun

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=5177&pictureid=33620
My tank


----------



## Homer16

Heres my Betta tank...well one of them

5.5 Gallon









A DIY filter flow diverter it also calms in down a bit


----------



## ThePearlFish

twolovers101 said:


> I love your tanks!  you do such a great job at making bare bottom tanks look amazing ^^ they do have a kind of simplistic appeal...


I agree with this! 

I am learning a lot about how to achieve various lookjs with this thread that I'd have never known before. 

Homer- It's great you showed a pic of your DIY filter baffle. I always am interested in simple DIY tips and tricks


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I changed the decor in his tank around. I hope it's not too barren, but I've really been wanting this exact look for a long time...(I want natural colored gravel, but I don't want to disrupt the cycle too much).


----------



## Fishybitty

This is my 10 gallon sorority


----------



## Otterfun

Fishybitty said:


> This is my 10 gallon sorority


I like it


----------



## Otterfun

my tank, still rearranging


----------



## Fishybitty

Otterfun said:


> I like it


Thanks appreciate it!


----------



## Lizdu

*Glimmer's tank*

I'm trying a new Betta and home.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are all my tanks together. 
Trajan's 3 gallon:








Claudius' 5 gallon:








Tiberius' 2.5 gallon:








Caracalla's 2 gallon:








Vespasian's 2.5 gallon:


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Newest tank! This is my rescue boy's 5.5 gallon NPT, just set up on Tuesday. He seems to love it so far, and I am really happy with it too!


----------



## Fishybitty

carbonxxkidd said:


> Newest tank! This is my rescue boy's 5.5 gallon NPT, just set up on Tuesday. He seems to love it so far, and I am really happy with it too!


 
I don't see anything, just a heads up


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Fishybitty said:


> I don't see anything, just a heads up


 
Wierd, I linked it from my albums...try this one:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

carbonxxkidd said:


> Wierd, I linked it from my albums...try this one:


I can see them both.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Dragons and Castles and Ships....Oh My!*

I moved Ace, my Male multi colored CT Betta from his 5 Gallon to a 10 Gallon tank and made it look Mystic with a Dragon, Dragons cave, Castle, old ship and a bubbling river. 

Then I moved Drake, my Slate Blue Male CT Betta from his 1 Gallon tank into Ace's old 5 gallon tank, but redid the whole thing. Drake too has a Dragon and a Castle, plus Drake has a Bridge and a Wizard.

It all started with Chester, my male Orange Dalmatian VT Betta. He used to live in a 1 Gallon tank, then I bought him a 5 Gallon LED tank and decorated it with a Castle, a Ship, a bridge and a Pink Dragon. For some reason I'm really interested in Dragons, Castles and old Ships and I'm not sure why LOL. 

So here are my mystic, magical Betta Tanks....
1st pic is Ace, then Drake 2nd and Chester in 3rd picture.


----------



## lf0210

I got a new betta fish today, and it's my first one. His tank is really empty except for the pebles and a small black rock... will this hurt him?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

lf0210 said:


> I got a new betta fish today, and it's my first one. His tank is really empty except for the pebles and a small black rock... will this hurt him?


They really need some type of cover... At least a cave and a plant (preferably silk) that will reach the water surface. You can use things like terracotta pots (these are like 99 cents) or a coffee mug for caves. You can buy mugs at walmart for a dollar (I wouldn't use one that has been drank out of and washed because it will have soap residue on it.)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I moved Ace, my Male multi colored CT Betta from his 5 Gallon to a 10 Gallon tank and made it look Mystic with a Dragon, Dragons cave, Castle, old ship and a bubbling river.
> 
> Then I moved Drake, my Slate Blue Male CT Betta from his 1 Gallon tank into Ace's old 5 gallon tank, but redid the whole thing. Drake too has a Dragon and a Castle, plus Drake has a Bridge and a Wizard.
> 
> It all started with Chester, my male Orange Dalmatian VT Betta. He used to live in a 1 Gallon tank, then I bought him a 5 Gallon LED tank and decorated it with a Castle, a Ship, a bridge and a Pink Dragon. For some reason I'm really interested in Dragons, Castles and old Ships and I'm not sure why LOL.
> 
> So here are my mystic, magical Betta Tanks....
> 1st pic is Ace, then Drake 2nd and Chester in 3rd picture.


Awe  I have always wanted an orange dalmatian! He's gorgeous  They all are!


----------



## makoisland

I moved Mako out of his 2-gallon into a 5-gallon today. I wish it wasn't shaped the way it is, I'd much rather it be rectangular, but it'll do.  The cave, plants, thermometer, heater, and some of the gravel were from his old tank, but the flower pot is a new addition. I'd like to replace the plants with some silk plants eventually, mainly because I'd like them to be taller and more natural-colored. 

The pictures are really terrible, because my camera doesn't like aquariums for some reason. :dunno:


----------



## Homer16

I re did Mickeys tank. Its now got sand as a substrate


----------



## Fishybitty

Carbon- It works now, I don't know maybe it was my PC. Looks nice though!


----------



## DoubleTail1

Just bought Tipsy some new decor! He seems to be enjoying is tall plant w/ flowers.


----------



## DoubleTail1

Just bought Tipsy some new decor! He seems to being enjoying his tall plant w/flowers.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Lol. Strange name...


----------



## BettaGirl228

My Advice about Silk Plants they will slice your bettas fins because theyre very sharp so i dont recomend them.


----------



## BettaGirl228

I had to take my silk Plants out bc the plants were tearing up his fins.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

What kind of silk plants do you have? Silk and live plants are the safest. It's the plastic ones that usually damage fins...


----------



## FishyFishy89

AyalaCookiejar said:


> What kind of silk plants do you have? Silk and live plants are the safest. It's the plastic ones that usually damage fins...


Ditto. Exactly what I was thinkn :/


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

FishyFishy89 said:


> Ditto. Exactly what I was thinkn :/


Yeah, some silk plants have plastic attachments as well but I have had no problems. I have all silk plants in my tanks as of right now.


----------



## lf0210

These are all so pretty! Mine is a small 1/2 gallon... I'm hoping to upgrade soon! Here's skittle's tank ( sorry if the photo is too big )


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

lf0210 said:


> These are all so pretty! Mine is a small 1/2 gallon... I'm hoping to upgrade soon! Here's skittle's tank ( sorry if the photo is too big )


I cannot see the picture


----------



## kngiraffe

My new little guy and his new tank/set up <3 Still has no name.

just a close up of what his plants look like. little river rocks on the bottom and then medium size river rocks are laying over top of the weight/base of the silk plants so you can't tell that the plants are fake.


----------



## Kwomais

Ooh! I love the look of those rocks in there! So natural looking


----------



## kngiraffe

Kwomais said:


> Ooh! I love the look of those rocks in there! So natural looking



Aww thank you


----------



## breeglet

Pascal's Jungle

I have my image as a link because I can't figure out how to resize it.  This was early morning when everyone was still sleeping (because otherwise with an ounce of light the aquarium just shows me instead of whats inside).


----------



## finnfinnfriend

kngiraffe said:


> My new little guy and his new tank/set up <3 Still has no name.
> 
> just a close up of what his plants look like. little river rocks on the bottom and then medium size river rocks are laying over top of the weight/base of the silk plants so you can't tell that the plants are fake.


Where did you get the green one? I like your setup!


----------



## MistersMom

*New set up for most recent impulse buy, still nameless.*

New set up for most recent impulse buy, still nameless. there is a before and after picture.  
Before







After


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

So its not that big 1.5 gallons. But Its got a filter and it stays constant room temp... Here is Lewi's home 







Yes, once again I know it is small (Money doesn't grow on trees ) But it is kept clean and Lewi seems very happy in it


----------



## MistersMom

LOL , i have 3 of those tanks, i think they are perfect!!!!!!!! LOL heres ALL of my tanks!!


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

There nice arn't they?!


----------



## MistersMom

YES! I love mine!!! and they are the perfect size!!


----------



## blu the betta

*community tank*

here is my community tank.:-D ;-)


----------



## jinxhex

Hedwig's 5.5 gallon


----------



## Roemgie

jinxhex said:


> Hedwig's 5.5 gallon



This is beautiful


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

jinxhex said:


> Hedwig's 5.5 gallon


What a gorgeous tank! What kind of plants do you have in there?


----------



## lordcactusjack

*Dorian*

Here is Dorian in his new 6.5 gal tank! More recently I added a Pleco named Plato.


----------



## MistersMom

Lol love the mask


----------



## lordcactusjack

I thought it was the coolest tank decoration I had ever seen! Got it at Petco.


----------



## MistersMom

yeah, that's pretty awesome, i love petsmart/co....


----------



## lordcactusjack

It said something on the tag about realistic replicas, so I imagine its actually is the mask.


----------



## MistersMom

Like from the movie? lol, im confused...


----------



## lordcactusjack

Yeah from the movie.


----------



## MistersMom

Oh okay lmao. Thought so!


----------



## lordcactusjack

http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/6/69676/2004802-the_mask_vs_the_infinity_gauntlet_5101.jpg

Compare the two.


----------



## MistersMom

It looks like the original with Jim carry... lol. idk, the plain wood. i think its cool though, have you caught him swimming through its eyes or mouth yet!?!?


----------



## lordcactusjack

Yes, multiple times! It's so awesome!


----------



## MistersMom

Lol, that's cute!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

lordcactusjack said:


> Here is Dorian in his new 6.5 gal tank! More recently I added a Pleco named Plato.


I got that decoration for one of my tanks because it was on sale at Petco for like $4 lol I'm cheap. The tank isn't occupied yet, though


----------



## kngiraffe

Kwomais said:


> Ooh! I love the look of those rocks in there! So natural looking





finnfinnfriend said:


> Where did you get the green one? I like your setup!


I got it at petco. Its not with the betta stuff it's with the normal fish plant decor. It's I believe A fore background plant. Thank you !!


----------



## emrp22

*My first betta!*



PHP:




I have had a lot of fish in the past, and know a fair bit about how to take care of them. Yet, I discovered that I knew little about bettas and did google searches (found I could NOT trust what I was told at my local pet shop, sadly...), and here is the result of my efforts. My three year old grandson named our new pet Nemo (he loves Nemo, the movie!). Nemo is about 8 weeks old, and about 1.25 inches long; his deep blue color is what made me fall in love with him two days before I actually bought him - I wanted to find more info and what I needed before I bought him or any other betta if he was gone. 


PHP:




http://mypdxlife2.blogspot.com/2013/01/baby-betta-update.html

Not sure if that picture showed up... 

Edited this post, but not sure it looks better - I tried to wrap the text... Oh, well, practice makes perfect!


----------



## jinxhex

AyalaCookiejar said:


> What a gorgeous tank! What kind of plants do you have in there?


4 plastic plants (left purple(petsmart), front green ones(petsmart), and the red one in the back right corner(petco))

& a silk plant I picked up at petco as well along with that wood ornament thing. lol.

Thank you!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

jinxhex said:


> 4 plastic plants (left purple(petsmart), front green ones(petsmart), and the red one in the back right corner(petco))
> 
> & a silk plant I picked up at petco as well along with that wood ornament thing. lol.
> 
> Thank you!


I recognize the silk plant. I have nearly every silk plant from Petco, haha. My 5 gallons each have 2 midground plants and 2 foreground, a midground in my 4 gallon and 9 silk plants in my sorority tank. I replaced the plastic plant in DaBaDees tank and now all of my tanks have nothing but silk plants for safety reasons (my sorority actually has no other decor besides silk plants, an abundance of them!) I soon found out I ordered too many silk plants so some of them don't have a tank yet lolololol.


----------



## jinxhex

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I recognize the silk plant. I have nearly every silk plant from Petco, haha. My 5 gallons each have 2 midground plants and 2 foreground, a midground in my 4 gallon and 9 silk plants in my sorority tank. I replaced the plastic plant in DaBaDees tank and now all of my tanks have nothing but silk plants for safety reasons (my sorority actually has no other decor besides silk plants, an abundance of them!) I soon found out I ordered too many silk plants so some of them don't have a tank yet lolololol.


loool that sounds really awesome, sometimes I'm iffy about silk plants because I'm not quite sure how they'll act in my aquarium, sometimes they droop to much, or don't bend the way I want, so I just try to do a mix-match of plastic & silk (no live plants for me - to much to worry about for now) :lol:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

With one silk plant they droop sometimes if they're taller... Most of mine are in corners and propped up with the tank walls or in my sorority there's so many plants that they don't have room to droop! Lol. I'm just too skeptical about plastic plants... But I want live plants someday for my sorority tank.


----------



## Bootsie

This is my Ruty's home. It's a simple 5 gal with a 2-3 gal heater (stays about 76-77*) a 3-5 gal whisper filer set on low flow. He shares his tank with two ghost shrimp. I'm still fairly new to Betta fish and have a lot to learn yet. I'm looking into live plants and a more finer gravel for him but all we have around here is a pet store with an infestation of snails. I've had Rusty for about a month and he seems to be quite happy. His bubble nests can get quite large. I bought a little royal blue girl today. I found her at the dreaded Walmart. She's showing signs of Dropsy so if I can save her then I'll post her girly pad.

(Sorry for the poor picture quality)


----------



## Fishybitty

emrp22 said:


> I have had a lot of fish in the past, and know a fair bit about how to take care of them. Yet, I discovered that I knew little about bettas and did google searches (found I could NOT trust what I was told at my local pet shop, sadly...), and here is the result of my efforts. My three year old grandson named our new pet Nemo (he loves Nemo, the movie!). Nemo is about 8 weeks old, and about 1.25 inches long; his deep blue color is what made me fall in love with him two days before I actually bought him - I wanted to find more info and what I needed before I bought him or any other betta if he was gone.


Beautiful tank. I'm pretty sure you have a little female


----------



## emrp22

Jinxhex, thank you for the compliment on my tank, though to my horror, today my live plants are starting to look droopy... ugh... 

If I have a female, I am OK with that. I loved the deep blue color, so I guess I will see when he/she gets older.  Either way is OK for my first betta!


----------



## Fishybitty

emrp22 said:


> Jinxhex, thank you for the compliment on my tank, though to my horror, today my live plants are starting to look droopy... ugh...
> 
> If I have a female, I am OK with that. I loved the deep blue color, so I guess I will see when he/she gets older.  Either way is OK for my first betta!


 
One of my girls looks just like yours  love my gals


----------



## Kytkattin

Growing along nicely. Pic from two weeks ago. Need to update with massive growth improvements!


----------



## Fishybitty

Kytkattin- looks very nice!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Ooh, that does look lovely. I love the mossy branch-thing!


----------



## fgradowski

Kytkattlin--I'm super jealous! I want to have a big planted tank sometime.


----------



## emrp22

Kytkattin said:


> Growing along nicely. Pic from two weeks ago. Need to update with massive growth improvements!


Kytkattin, your tank looks very nice!  Did you do the update you are talking about after taking this picture? I would love to see what the update looks like.


----------



## BettaGurl79

My Male VT Betta's home :-D


----------



## Wutwut

10G










20G Long


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wutwut said:


> 10G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20G Long


 Beautiful tanks! I wish that I had room for a ten or twenty gallon!


----------



## Fishybitty

Bettagurl- Looks very nice, love the little bridge?

Wutwut- looks beautiful


----------



## Newbettamommy13

This is his current home, it's a bit small but I'm planning on getting him a 10 gallon tank so he'll have more room to swim around and have little hiding places to go in.


----------



## Fishybitty

Newbettamommy13-Props to getting him a bigger home, I'm sure he will be real happy


----------



## tnvol

Kytkattin said:


> Growing along nicely. Pic from two weeks ago. Need to update with massive growth improvements!


Really nice looking tank. I love heavily planted tanks. Nice betta as well. I have a big male King that looks a lot like him. Great job!


----------



## strangelove

This is my new betta in his new Fluval Spec...it's the smaller of my 2 tanks but I don't have good photos of the first! Nothing super-fancy but I think sometimes simple is the best!


----------



## Fishybitty

Looks cute strangelove


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My boyfriend keeps making fun of me for having such brightly colored rocks. Whatever. Dovakiin's colors play off nicely from all the bright colors. xD


----------



## royal

This is my fish Royal swimming in his tank. Sorry that it's not an entire view of the tank!


----------



## Bounce

I like how your blue glass beads compliment royal's lovely blue color. Nice job!


----------



## royal

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bootsie

*I really need to get a better camera and not just use my phone.*

So, I've made a few adjustments to Rusty's tank. I've removed the fake log and added some driftwood I've boiled and scrubbed, added in real plants and have ordered some moss and sand to replace just gravel. He seems a bit happier. 









I've also added a new member to the family. Max, our Opaque CT. He's in a small 2 gal with Rusty's old log, but this is only temporary while the new tank cycles. It's a much better improvement from the small little plastic cup he's been living in. 









Again, I'm sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## BettaGurl79

Fishybitty said:


> Bettagurl- Looks very nice, love the little bridge?
> 
> Wutwut- looks beautiful


 
Thanks Fishybitty :-D It is a small resin bamboo bridge. Flotsom has weaved through it a few times. I am waiting on a Buddha statue that will sit in front of the two silk Bio orb plants and directly infront of the bridge. More Pictures to follow when it arrives !


----------



## TwilightNite

This is my Betta's Angel's and Marilyn's 10 gallon divides tank! It is a work in progress but it has come along way from when It first started:-D Sorry for the fuzzy picture my phone does not take very good ones!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Strangelove- I really like it! Beautiful betta, too.


----------



## OneEyedWilly

Here is my female tank, there are three of them in there even if you can only see one they are hard to spot in the tank sometimes. They seem to really like it. 


Ruby is a a veil with a black body and red fins. 

Pearl is a crown tail with a pearlescent body and purple fins. 

She Devil is a crown tail that has a light yellow/orange body with red fins


----------



## Silverfang

Redid Shellys tank. My fin biter and all around fragile finned HM (or possibly super delta). 2.5, silica sand.


----------



## strangelove

Thanks very much guys! I love seeing everyone's tanks. Very inspiring!


----------



## Aurie

I just made my 5.5 into a NPT (a diary is in the Planted tank section)


----------



## Kithy

Holy cow, I love that driftwood, Aurie! It's amazing!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Me too! Lovely setup.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Here's a better pic of my tank. I added a moss ball and Escargot (my blue mystery snail). The plants really cleared up the water!


----------



## Karebear13

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Here's a better pic of my tank. I added a moss ball and Escargot (my blue mystery snail). The plants really cleared up the water!


Jealous! Can you design my tank


----------



## eatmice2010




----------



## Juicebox

recent rescape


----------



## fgradowski

I want planted tanks soooo badly. =/


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh my goodness! I am loving all of these planted tanks!!


----------



## Fishybitty

fgradowski said:


> I want planted tanks soooo badly. =/


 
They are an investment, but if you get easy plants. It doesn't cost much to have them. I enjoy my planted tank way more then I did when it had silk plants.

Oh and new scaping and deco!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Fishybitty said:


> They are an investment, but if you get easy plants. It doesn't cost much to have them. I enjoy my planted tank way more then I did when it had silk plants.


+1

Love having live plants in my tank. You don't even have to have a "planted" tank in the NPT sense of the word, you could simply have a couple in pots and attached to driftwood, and some floaters, and it'd liven up any tank a heap.


----------



## Destinystar

This is Perseus`s 5 gallon Lost City of Atlantis home. He has some live plants, floating up at top is the Anacharis and at the bottom in the left corner is his Banana plant and over to the right is a stem with small leaves of Pennywort and a moss balls. I just put in a new Sunlight bulb 6500K so hoping my plants will do better than they have in the past. I won the Lost City of Atlantis decoration for the best Christmas tank and really love it, I think Perseus does too, he can swim though the windows which I made sure where big enough so he would not get stuck. Perseus says peek-a-boo everybody.


----------



## royal

I love your tank


----------



## Destinystar

Thanks Royal !


----------



## fgradowski

Sparrowhawk said:


> +1
> 
> Love having live plants in my tank. You don't even have to have a "planted" tank in the NPT sense of the word, you could simply have a couple in pots and attached to driftwood, and some floaters, and it'd liven up any tank a heap.


I'm got some anubias and amazon sword, but I really, really want an NPT. They look so much better! And I really think Vardaman would LOVE one sooo much! He tries to hide in the plants that he has now. I'd just like to do a NPT in bigger tanks. They are only in 3 gallons.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

fgradowski said:


> I'm got some anubias and amazon sword, but I really, really want an NPT. They look so much better! And I really think Vardaman would LOVE one sooo much! He tries to hide in the plants that he has now. I'd just like to do a NPT in bigger tanks. They are only in 3 gallons.


I've got 3.9 gallon tanks and am attempting kinda-heavily planted aquascapes. Loads of anubias and crypts and a couple of floaters, with tunnels and stuff made out of driftwood (with plants attached) so until you can upgrade, you can play around with the size you've got! Loads of inspiration can be got from searching nano aquascapes, they can be AMAZING!
:-D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Was it Aokashi? Someone had a 2.5 gallon NPT and it was BEAUTIFULLY done!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

FishyFishy89 said:


> Was it Aokashi? Someone had a 2.5 gallon NPT and it was BEAUTIFULLY done!


I'm not sure who it was... Fairly sure there have been more than a few wonderfully done small NPTs on here! Really inspirational.


----------



## fgradowski

WHOA. Totally going to go drool over some nano aquascapes now....


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Karebear13 said:


> Jealous! Can you design my tank


If you'd like, sure!  I really just grabbed whatever live plants my local pet store had that did great in gravel. the rest are faux that i ran over my hand. if it wasn't soft enough, it didn't go in the tank. :3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Perseusmom said:


> This is Perseus`s 5 gallon Lost City of Atlantis home. He has some live plants, floating up at top is the Anacharis and at the bottom in the left corner is his Banana plant and over to the right is a stem with small leaves of Pennywort and a moss balls. I just put in a new Sunlight bulb 6500K so hoping my plants will do better than they have in the past. I won the Lost City of Atlantis decoration for the best Christmas tank and really love it, I think Perseus does too, he can swim though the windows which I made sure where big enough so he would not get stuck. Perseus says peek-a-boo everybody.


roman colosseum + the name Perseus = AMAZING +1!!!!!


----------



## Karebear13

Hadoken Kitty said:


> If you'd like, sure!  I really just grabbed whatever live plants my local pet store had that did great in gravel. the rest are faux that i ran over my hand. if it wasn't soft enough, it didn't go in the tank. :3


what kind of light are you using?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Just a normal tank lid that has a built in light. fluorescent, but the plants always end up floating under the light, so it gives the entire tank a weird yellow-green tint. :3


----------



## royal

This is my new fish, romeo in his tank. He is a rescue from petsmart.:-D


----------



## Jeneddi

The top one is my 26 gallon sorority, and the bottom is my male in his 10 gallon.


----------



## Flounder33

Here's my male Flounder's 5 gallon home.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

5.5 gal for Double-O-Bubbles!


----------



## Flounder33

@Hadoken Kitty Beautiful tank!


----------



## royal

Love both of your tanks!


----------



## ao

Rescaped 1 gallon 
(water volume = 1 gallon)


























Dunno what Kuro was doing, but he was hiding behind the driftwood when I took the above photos, has a bit of a torn tail. His tail never really ever finishes healing before he tears it again


----------



## FishyFishy89

naughty tail biter. I really love his 1 gallon


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you flounder and royal! Also, that is a wicked awesome 1 gal! I've never done anything fancy with my 1gal water-changing bowl. Just rocks and a small patch of plastic grass. Lol.


----------



## Flounder33

royal said:


> Love both of your tanks!


Thanks!


----------



## royal

You are welcome!


----------



## ao

I love my small tanks  Honestly, I don't think he minds whatever size he's placed in, as long as he's got good food, a nice flow and a niche to rest in away from attention (like behind the driftwood).

when he was really little he used to zoom around the 2.5gallon, and I'd be thinking even a 10 gallon's not enough for this fellow. But Then he got older and stopped zoomin around and doing excited puppy laps in the 2.5. he'll slowly patrol his territory and usually rests somewhere behind the lava rock until I come home, then he comes out to greet me. 

So now I look at the 1 gallon and Kuro going all zen in the filter flow and think, meh, as long as he likes it.

He really doesnt bite his tail, just tears it on stuff... like the driftwood. I dont really mind him doing it. The water's clean and he's never gotten sick or had an infection, so as long as it doesnt hurt him, I just let it be.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I want to steal Kuro or at least find an exact replica of him here in Australia. He is my favourite colour and tail type combination. Can't believe how much he has grown!

Anyway, here are two of my tanks. This one is getting more IAL and hydrilla but I have eggs in there at the moment so have to wait. 










This is my favourite tank in my fish room. The hydrilla just grows in whatever light comes through my window and it all looks so natural.










This is one of the residents. My Betta uberis female. Her male has a nest or fry in the big log he has been guarding.


----------



## ao

^omg more wild betta goodness :O
I'm looking to get an imbellis pair from setsuna coming spring/summer ^___^

Kuro turned out to be a nice mutt haha. his pectorals make me think that one of his parents was an elephant ear.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha because of Setsuna I am looking at getting a male imbellis if a guy I know from another forum manages to grow his out. 

It's Kuro's big black eyes that get me. I was thinking of maybe trying to find a cheap pair of splendens his exact colour to spawn, but it is so difficult to find a clean blue with no red. Plus they have to have the dark eyes like his otherwise I find they look creepy. 

Got this photo of my Betta brownorum tank. Needs more hydrilla but they are happy enough in there. It's a 30cm/12 inch cube.


----------



## Sharktagger07

*The Tank...pre betta*

Howdy all,
I finished setting up my tank for my betta (I am to get one Wednesday). The cycles are just about leveling off considering I set the tank up few days ago, have been putting some food in it and also have the live plant (sword). The biggest hassle was the mini filter that was like a jet engine. I cross sectioned a mini sponge baffle and put it in the outtake tube as well as a chunk up the intake. Water is at a constant 74 over the past 3 days but still have a heater for emergency cold spells.


----------



## BettaGurl79

*Flotsom's Updated tank!*

My Boy loves the new setup.


----------



## royal

Love that set up! Your betta is very lucky!


----------



## Buttons000

*First tank*







just got my new fish today. he loves his tank setup


----------



## Newbettamommy13

Hey Everyone! A while back I posted Mojo's old home and mentioned he would be getting a 10 gallon probably. Well long story short I ended up with a 5.5 gallon for little Mojo cause my mom didn't think it was necessary to get a 10 gallon for 1 little fish. *sigh* :/ well here's his newer current home


----------



## royal

@buttons,I love your tank so much!
@newbettamommy my mom is the same! She only let me get a 2 gallon though


----------



## fgradowski

Buttons: I love the giant cave! That tank is awesome!


----------



## royal

Thought I would post a pic of my betta romeo in his tank.He is very happy in his new home!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

NO! Totally worth it! My grandma didn't think it was worth it either, but she loves that I've done with them!!! She's even started talking to the fish too! Anyways, Here's a pic dump of the new split tank. 

Before:









After:









Left:









Right:


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

@ Buttons000, Love your rock!! Can you tell me where you got it? It would be perfect for my plans to re-do cichlid tank


----------



## repru04

My sorority and a slight view of my barracks set up. And my picture's not sideways- the world is, lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

repru04 said:


> My sorority and a slight view of my barracks set up. And my picture's not sideways- the world is, lol.


LOL XD

I love seeing everyone's tanks! I should add some updated pictures of mine...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Some horrible phone quality pictures:









This is Bahari's tank. It hasn't changed much since he went blind.









DaBaDees tank. I removed his rusting pineapple house and replaced it with the terracotta pot. Also replaced the plastic plants with silk.









My empty four gallon that is currently cycling.









This is my ten gallon future sorority. I'm floating QT tanks in it for warmth. Each tank has a silk plant inside of it and a silk plant in between to block the view from each other a little. I made a shelf out of plastic mesh that I set on top of coffee cups (I also put it on top of all the silk plants I have in there, lol). Okami's tank was on the far left but she passed away last night  Lotus is on the left and Stella in the middle.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How cute! So many bright colors! It's as if you have Sandy Bottoms in your own room! o_o


----------



## Buttons000

@5150wicd4fish I got the rock at petsmart a few months ago for about $15.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> How cute! So many bright colors! It's as if you have Sandy Bottoms in your own room! o_o


Lol well they aren't in my room yet but I will be moving them to there soon  if you think the tanks are colorful, you should see my room


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Where are they now then?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My boyfriends basement, lol. There's a lot of room down there so that's why I put them there. He also has two long homemade shelves. I could fit like 20 tanks there if I wanted. I only have room for my current four in my room right now and I had to do a lot of rearranging and cleaning to make room.

Edit:








That is where I'm planning on putting my two five gallons, my ten gallon and my four gallon. The blue circled spots are where I am going to store my equipment and the buckets and stuff will go under the desk.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh and the tank that is there right now is my brothers. I think we're going to move it to an old computer desk that is right outside my door unless we can find something else to set it on. The black box right next to my bed is an old speaker. It's hollow so I could store stuff inside of it if I wanted. (I have so much equipment for my fish its ridiculous!)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh wow that's pretty sweet! Wish I had more room for more tanks. I have three right now, with a spot for a hospital tank. And if I need two hospital tanks, then I'll knock everything else off of my desk and make the room. xD


----------



## Fritz

This is Rufio's and my newest addition's homes. The first is a 6.5 petco bookshelf with Rufio and the other is a mini bow 5. I just got my new male yesterday so he is hiding out in his house. I don't have a name for him yet.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh wow that's pretty sweet! Wish I had more room for more tanks. I have three right now, with a spot for a hospital tank. And if I need two hospital tanks, then I'll knock everything else off of my desk and make the room. xD


Actually I just found out that I'm going to keep my brother's tank in my room, too, until he moves. He also put his mini fridge in my room, so I moved my TV on top of his mini fridge and his tank will go where the fridge was on top of our old microwave stand - it also has a storage drawer that I was able to fit all his stuff in right under the tank. xD yay!
(Excuse my excitement - I'm a very organized person, as you can tell, and I'm a bit excited about the fact that not only have I gotten everything to work well in an organized way, but that I will also have five tanks in my room and it is going to look freakin' sweet =D)

Fritz - I LOVE the set up on the first tank!


----------



## Phaydra

Update on the boys tanks since I got most of the plants in. Still looking for one last piece of driftwood just the right size though. 










From left to right
Sebastion








Dandelion








Jovan








Hector


----------



## nursethalia

Here are the current digs for my (as yet unnamed) dalmatian betta. 










I bought the extra-long plant on the left to lessen the current, and he absolutely loves hiding in it. It looks a little excessive from this angle, but if you look at it from overhead you can see he still has the entire back half of his tank to access the surface and fishy noms. He likes zipping in and out of the holes in his little stone and bark decoration, too! Luckily I was able to find it at a local pet store after seeing it online, so I was able to touch each one and pick out the smoothest to keep those little betta fins safe!

I may have to get rid of the small plant on the left, though. He likes swimming through the upper half, but I've noticed him nip the lighter bits on the tips a couple of times and don't want him to eat them and get sick


----------



## FishyFishy89

Unless the pieces are falling off, he shouldn't be able to eat them. The small plant maybe grabbing at his tail. He may appreciate it being removed.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Uhm, nurse, that tank is AMAZING!!! Also...goodness....what a beautiful fish!!!


----------



## nursethalia

Thanks, Hadoken Kitty! Do you have any pictures of your Dovahkiin? I was contemplating Skyrim names for my betta, but with his coloring, I'm thinking of naming him Wheatley (from Portal 2).


----------



## FishyFishy89

I moved Spike to a 2.5 gallon. He wad been looking quite gloomy since the baby angelfish got here. Hopefully by being in the living room with me he'll be less gloomy


----------



## royal

Cool crocodile decoration!


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Planted Fluval Spec III. Still in the works.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Lovely tanks everyone! ^.^

I know I've already posted a thread about 'em, but here's my planted tanks as of Friday 8 February:


































:-D


----------



## BabyFishie202

Sparrowhawk said:


> Lovely tanks everyone! ^.^
> 
> I know I've already posted a thread about 'em, but here's my planted tanks as of Friday 8 February:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-D


OMG That is SOOOO Beautiful!!!! :yourock::thumbsup:


----------



## royal

Agreed!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pigg and Themis's divided 10g:









Atlas and Artemis's divided 10g:


----------



## Sparrowhawk

BabyFishie202 said:


> OMG That is SOOOO Beautiful!!!! :yourock::thumbsup:





royal said:


> Agreed!


Eep! Thankie! ^.^


----------



## FishyFishy89

So the 2.5 didn't work out 
Kitty saw that Spike was in the living room and her "visits" kept stressing him out and made him take up tail biting again. So I've moved him back to the kitchen in his 5.5 gallon.


----------



## sunstar93

Elsewhere: I love your tanks! Especially the second one

Well, I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon and add some pictures..

Here is my 1 gallon hex..it looks small from the picture but it's actually bigger than it seems and my CT female in there has plenty of swimming room! (I also keep it very very clean lol).










This is my 1.5 gallon cube...it's currently empty of any decorations (aside from a heater and a small plant, and it's only filled up half way) since I (unexpectedly) took him another betta last night (a cute little double tail). But I plan on decorating it pretty much the same way and it will look very much like this!!









This is my 10 gallon tank as of today, I made the dividers last night (they go almost all the way to the top on the inside of the hood, since my betta in the middle was learning to jump O.O)- the picture doesn't do it much justice, the sections are bigger than they look. They have plenty of space to swim around and explore!
Left: Leo
Middle: Sparky
Right: Toby


----------



## MistersMom

Why is it divided like that instead of evenly?


----------



## sunstar93

I have a king betta in the middle, who is almost twice the size of the other two (a VT and a DeT). So he needs more space than the others(at least that's how I figure it). He's a big boy. And Leo and Toby (the bettas on the end) do better when housed in smaller spaces. Both of them have a tendency to tail bite/shred when they are stressed out and I've come to the conclusion (after many months of experimenting and watching them) that the stress comes from a larger, more open space.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think that's way too little space. I'd rather split it evenly or atleast attempt to give them a little more space than to just turn around in.


----------



## sunstar93

It's a lot bigger in person, much wider and longer. I don't have a real camera and my iPod takes really bad pictures. I measured out the dimensions before I began to make the dividers and I wanted to make sure my king in the middle had enough space as well (since he is very big). It took me a while to figure out how to give each one the right amount of space. Pictures don't do any of my tanks justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom

Oh, well maybe you could get a couple of 2 gallon tnaks for the 2 little dudes, or maybe a 5 gallon and divide it. @ FishyFishy89 We only see the width not the depth. they have about a 10 inches of space going backwords... still is a little space though.


----------



## sunstar93

I already have 3 tanks in my dorm. Thats honestly 2 too many and I'm pushing it! So I did the best I could. I promise that they are not in spaces that are too small for them. And the dividers are not perfectly straight- they are wider in the back than in the front


----------



## MistersMom

oh lol,i didnt know you were in a dorm. :/ they'll be fine until you graduate im sure.


----------



## sunstar93

Lol I'm doing the best I can! If it were my way they would all have 5 gallons to themselves haha.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> Oh, well maybe you could get a couple of 2 gallon tnaks for the 2 little dudes, or maybe a 5 gallon and divide it. @ FishyFishy89 We only see the width not the depth. they have about a 10 inches of space going backwords... still is a little space though.


Yes I am well aware of the depth.
It is still pretty small. It's a 10 gallon tank. Divided the way it is, the guys on the side have less than 2 gallons, possibly close to 1 gallon. Split evenly each fish would have approx 3.5 gallons. And if you still feel that is too small, I'd either purchase a 5 gallon for the king betta and split the 10 in half or put the 2 guys in 2 gal tanks.


ETA: a dorm really does limit your space. But would of been easier if you didn't try to literally squeeze them in.


----------



## sunstar93

I would but I can't afford any more tanks right now, or heaters or anything (that's why my new fish is currently in a bare tank). And I divided it like that on purpose- I will probably end up changing it anyway because I like to change my tank design often and I want to see what works best. This has only been set up since last night so by next week it may change. I also took the filter and the lights in the hood into consideration- I placed the divders so they would essentially create a barrier for anyone who tries to jump (and I have already seen a couple of attempts by my king male). But my VT stresses easily and the only time he did not bite and shred his tail into nothing was when he was in a 1 gallon QT since November. These spaces are about 1.5 gallons, give or take. They are warped in the middle and back so that they wing in towards the middle section and allow for more swimming room. I do appreciate everyone's comments though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stephenhelsel

FishyFishy89 said:


> I moved Spike to a 2.5 gallon. He wad been looking quite gloomy since the baby angelfish got here. Hopefully by being in the living room with me he'll be less gloomy


Love the gator skull


----------



## stephenhelsel

My wife named him bruce. Lives with 5 guppies, 3 cories, and 2 rams in a20 gal.


----------



## aemaki09

FishyFishy89 said:


> Yes I am well aware of the depth.
> It is still pretty small. It's a 10 gallon tank. Divided the way it is, the guys on the side have less than 2 gallons, possibly close to 1 gallon. Split evenly each fish would have approx 3.5 gallons. And if you still feel that is too small, I'd either purchase a 5 gallon for the king betta and split the 10 in half or put the 2 guys in 2 gal tanks.
> 
> 
> ETA: a dorm really does limit your space. But would of been easier if you didn't try to literally squeeze them in.


You do realize she has a king in the middle? She couldn't divide it equal if she wanted to be fair. That is the perfect amount of room for the boys on the outside they have atleast 1.5 gallons to themselves and she has learned from experience that both boys will be stressed and tail bite if given more than 2 gallons.
She is doing an amazing job. She is giving the king 7 gallons and the vt and det 1.5 each. It's recommended to have anything over 1 gallon per fish, she is giving more. RELAX.


----------



## Phaydra

aemaki09 said:


> You do realize she has a king in the middle? She couldn't divide it equal if she wanted to be fair. That is the perfect amount of room for the boys on the outside they have atleast 1.5 gallons to themselves and she has learned from experience that both boys will be stressed and tail bite if given more than 2 gallons.
> She is doing an amazing job. She is giving the king 7 gallons and the vt and det 1.5 each. It's recommended to have anything over 1 gallon per fish, she is giving more. RELAX.



That's mesh dividers? So they all technically have 10 gallons of water it's just space wise people are concerned about? If the fish are happy and they have clean water I see no issue. It may be narrow but they look like they can turn. My Bubbles had a 20 gallon tank to himself at one point but only used maybe a 2 gallon section of it. He ignored the rest of the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

aemaki09 said:


> You do realize she has a king in the middle? She couldn't divide it equal if she wanted to be fair. That is the perfect amount of room for the boys on the outside they have atleast 1.5 gallons to themselves and she has learned from experience that both boys will be stressed and tail bite if given more than 2 gallons.
> She is doing an amazing job. She is giving the king 7 gallons and the vt and det 1.5 each. It's recommended to have anything over 1 gallon per fish, she is giving more. RELAX.


So you're going to give the other fish lack of space just because there's a "king" in the middle? No. I'd like to see a level picture of the tank because those fish on the sides appear to barely have enough room to turn around.


----------



## aemaki09

FishyFishy89 said:


> So you're going to give the other fish lack of space just because there's a "king" in the middle? No. I'd like to see a level picture of the tank because those fish on the sides appear to barely have enough room to turn around.


There is more than plenty of room in there for the regular sized boys to turn. They aren't as active as the king is and don't like a lot of space, why would she want to give them more and make the king suffer in return? I don't understand why you are making such a big fuss about it. She has had these boys for a long time and knows how much space they are comfortable with and gave them that amount. 
I don't think it's fair for you to critiscise someone because you personally think that her boys don't have enough space. She knows their personalities much better than you do and knows that that is plenty of space for them. She also cares a ton about her fish and if she didn't think there was enough room for them she would have bought another small tank to put them in. But seeing as how she has put them in there I am positive there is plenty of room.


----------



## FishyFishy89

aemaki09 said:


> There is more than plenty of room in there for the regular sized boys to turn. They aren't as active as the king is and don't like a lot of space, why would she want to give them more and make the king suffer in return? I don't understand why you are making such a big fuss about it. She has had these boys for a long time and knows how much space they are comfortable with and gave them that amount.
> I don't think it's fair for you to critiscise someone because you personally think that her boys don't have enough space. She knows their personalities much better than you do and knows that that is plenty of space for them. She also cares a ton about her fish and if she didn't think there was enough room for them she would have bought another small tank to put them in. But seeing as how she has put them in there I am positive there is plenty of room.


That's good for you. But not for me. I am not making a "big fuss" about it. I would just rather give the fish the space they need that attempt to literally squeeze them in. This is my view, you have your view. You don't need to push me on it.


----------



## acadialover

Phadyra,
What a great set up...!!! LOVE Hector, he is gorgeous !
so how many gallons ? What are the white plastic things on top ? Are those all live plants ? What is your substrate ? Where did you get the dividers ?


----------



## Phaydra

acadialover said:


> Phadyra,
> What a great set up...!!! LOVE Hector, he is gorgeous !
> so how many gallons ? What are the white plastic things on top ? Are those all live plants ? What is your substrate ? Where did you get the dividers ?


Hector is my little warrior. He's got a lot of attitude for a little fish. Everyone has settled in now though and I rarely see anyone flaring at the others. 

It's a 20g long. I made the dividers with black crafting mesh and binding bars I bought from newegg. I prefer their binding bars to the ones I could get in local retail store because they are sturdier. Substrate is Fluorite Black clay. The white things at the top are just white crafting mesh I used to make them little caves light enough to suction cup to the top of the tank for night time sleeping. There is an air pocket in the back of each one and they tend to sleep in there with their little lips at the surface.


----------



## sunstar93

While I am glad everyone has taken such an interest in the way I divided my tank...I just want to say that I didn't mean to start any debates. And I don't want to add fuel to the fire but sometimes it is hurtful when others criticize my work so bluntly...I really am trying to do the best for my fish. I love them, probably too much seeing as how they are just fish, and am doing the best I can to provide them with a happy existance.

FishyFish89: I do appreciate your concern for my fish and their space, and I understand that the picture makes it seem like my boys barely have room to turn around. If you would like, I can post a better picture from upclose to show that they do in fact have plenty of room.

I have also been PMing aemaki09 for the past few months and she helped me figure out the best type of setup for my boys, based on size and personality and preference...so please don't bash her for anything. She is very knowledgable and helpful.
But my boys on the sides are much smaller. The king is a Half-Giant and is 2 times the size of my delta tail and 3 times the size of my veil tail. That's why he has the most room, because Half-Giants are obviously bigger than regular sized males and require more room.
And this is the happiest I've ever seen my VT. He has nearly died 4 times in the past 5 months and I've done my best to revive him and make him healthy again. And I can't turn down a fish in need; that's the reason why in the past month I've acquired 2 more bettas when I really don't have the space for them. So I've done the best I can, including making my own dividers (because the store ones were pieces of crap) and treating everyone with medicine when I first get them, which I don't even really have money for but have managed to scrape together.

So yes, I realize that to some this may not be an "ideal" setup...but for my 3 boys they are happy. No stress stripes, no tail biting, no fin shredding, no lethargy...nothing. And that's good enough for me. And this may sound harsh but unless someone would prefer to have all 3 of them together without any dividers at all or crammed back into the cups they came in...this is where they are living. If anyone would like to further discuss it with me...please PM me...but I'd really like to not bomb the thread anymore with arguments over a picture of a different type of tank set up.
Thanks.


----------



## Phaydra

acadialover said:


> Phadyra,
> What a great set up...!!! LOVE Hector, he is gorgeous !
> so how many gallons ? What are the white plastic things on top ? Are those all live plants ? What is your substrate ? Where did you get the dividers ?


Oh to add yes they are all live plants.


----------



## MistersMom

sunstar93 said:


> While I am glad everyone has taken such an interest in the way I divided my tank...I just want to say that I didn't mean to start any debates. And I don't want to add fuel to the fire but sometimes it is hurtful when others criticize my work so bluntly...I really am trying to do the best for my fish. I love them, probably too much seeing as how they are just fish, and am doing the best I can to provide them with a happy existance.
> 
> FishyFish89: I do appreciate your concern for my fish and their space, and I understand that the picture makes it seem like my boys barely have room to turn around. If you would like, I can post a better picture from upclose to show that they do in fact have plenty of room.
> 
> I have also been PMing aemaki09 for the past few months and she helped me figure out the best type of setup for my boys, based on size and personality and preference...so please don't bash her for anything. She is very knowledgable and helpful.
> But my boys on the sides are much smaller. The king is a Half-Giant and is 2 times the size of my delta tail and 3 times the size of my veil tail. That's why he has the most room, because Half-Giants are obviously bigger than regular sized males and require more room.
> And this is the happiest I've ever seen my VT. He has nearly died 4 times in the past 5 months and I've done my best to revive him and make him healthy again. And I can't turn down a fish in need; that's the reason why in the past month I've acquired 2 more bettas when I really don't have the space for them. So I've done the best I can, including making my own dividers (because the store ones were pieces of crap) and treating everyone with medicine when I first get them, which I don't even really have money for but have managed to scrape together.
> 
> So yes, I realize that to some this may not be an "ideal" setup...but for my 3 boys they are happy. No stress stripes, no tail biting, no fin shredding, no lethargy...nothing. And that's good enough for me. And this may sound harsh but unless someone would prefer to have all 3 of them together without any dividers at all or crammed back into the cups they came in...this is where they are living. If anyone would like to further discuss it with me...please PM me...but I'd really like to not bomb the thread anymore with arguments over a picture of a different type of tank set up.
> Thanks.


Hey, It's better than a cup! Id rather live in a single wide trailer than a small 5x5 shed yuh know what i mean? Anything is an upgrade from what they had! your doing your best, thats what counts! And on a brighter note, your tanks do look awesome! i have one of those 1.5 cubes too, actually i had 3, now just 2. Please PM me, i'd like to ask you a question.


----------



## royal

Geez, I wasn't on the forum for a day, and we have a minor uproar! @sunstar, I personally love your setup, and I am a student aswell (not college yet though) I'm glad u said that,and @ fishy fishy we all respect your opinion, but sunstar explained and she has a perfectly valid reason! Please stop criticizing her, tanks.are expensive (we all know that) she can do whatever she wants with what she has. 

Please no one take offense,I am just speaking my mind.
P.S. I love fat Amy!


----------



## Aluka

i understand that she knows her fish, but maybe she should consider giving one of the betta to a friend and divide the 10g into two, giving them all a better life.


----------



## fgradowski

Sunstar, where do you keep all of those tanks at in your dorm? Do you not have a roommate? I have two 3 gallon tanks and no more room for any more! Plus, going home kind of stinks. Having to pack my boys up into cups and what not. I couldn't imagine having to pack up that many fish!


----------



## MistersMom

royal said:


> Geez, I wasn't on the forum for a day, and we have a minor uproar! @sunstar, I personally love your setup, and I am a student aswell (not college yet though) I'm glad u said that,and @ fishy fishy we all respect your opinion, but sunstar explained and she has a perfectly valid reason! Please stop criticizing her, tanks.are expensive (we all know that) she can do whatever she wants with what she has.
> 
> Please no one take offense,I am just speaking my mind.
> P.S. I love fat Amy!


Lol thank you she's actually a dude though, when I found out I didn't want to change the name lol


----------



## sunstar93

@Mistesmom: I know the cup analogy was probably a stretch but it's better than them living in one! I actually rescued Leo (he was due to be thrown out the next day..it was sad) and I bought my girl on impulse because she was so small and skinny..I can't say no sometimes! And thanks, I try my best with my tanks..including getting stuff from friends and from home if I can! (and I love Fat Amy's name as well :-D)

@royal: yeah, being a student with a betta addiction is hard haha...but they are important to me so I try my best to make them all comfortable!

@Aluka: the only friend I know who has any interest in fish has a 0.5 gallon bowl kept under a lamp on her desk...and I don't want to rehome any of my fish to her!!

@fgradowski: I have my 10 gallon on my desk and I have my 1.5 and my 1 gallon side-by-side on my nightstand next to my bed (it's pretty wide because it has a bookshelf underneath it). I have a roommate but she only stays in the room one night a week so I have it all to myself...but she doesn't really mind them because they are all on my side of the room. Lol going home is alright, it's not as much hassle as it seems. The hardest part about going home with them for the summer at the end of semester will be breaking the news to my family that I have 5 fish! (they think i only have 2) lol


----------



## Phaydra

sunstar93 said:


> The hardest part about going home with them for the summer at the end of semester will be breaking the news to my family that I have 5 fish! (they think i only have 2) lol


 Tell them you got them wet and they multiplied.


----------



## fgradowski

Haha! My family will kill me if I bring home anymore than what I already have. My dorm doesn't really have room for fishies. Al is on my desk, and Var is on a bedside table, but it is only barely wide enough for his tank. I could fit one more on top of my bookshelf maybe.


----------



## sunstar93

Haha Phaydra, that's a good one!  I'm hoping that I can play the pity card: "but they were so sad..they needed me!!"

Lol I'm hoping they don't kill me when they find out! But it's still a few months away so I have time  I've had to make space for them, the working space on my desk is smaller since the tank has been there...but I love to sit and do my homework and look up to see the fishies watching me lol. They're so curious it's really cute. (and btw...love your avatar! I love grumpy cat haha)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

sunstar93 said:


> Haha Phaydra, that's a good one!  I'm hoping that I can play the pity card: "but they were so sad..they needed me!!"
> 
> Lol I'm hoping they don't kill me when they find out! But it's still a few months away so I have time  I've had to make space for them, the working space on my desk is smaller since the tank has been there...but I love to sit and do my homework and look up to see the fishies watching me lol. They're so curious it's really cute. (and btw...love your avatar! I love grumpy cat haha)


I just put my newest girl infront of my grandma's face and went: come on. you can't say no to this. SHE'S SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## sunstar93

Lol that's kinda like how I introduced my VT to my mom. "But Mom..he's sick. Look at him." He's her favorite of my fish (of the ones she knows about anyway lol)


----------



## acadialover

SWEET !
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## FishiFrances

I guess I'll add some of my setups for now. I have a 10 gallon with filter and heater that currently a green tiger barb, pleco, and one of my females call home. She's in the breeder net since I had her recouping from a serority gone wrong. The beneficial bacteria and perfect pH of this cycled tank is the best way to heal minor fin issues so far. Plus, my little barb absolutely loves playing hide-and-go seek with the my bettas. Silly thing. This girl seems to play right back which is pretty cool. She rarely EVER has fear stripes anymore since meeting him, and she was scared of everything before. If I wasn't so scared of them nipping each other, I'd let them in together. But, probably not gonna happen.










I want to replace all of the plants with live ones one day, but I haven't decided on which ones just yet.

This is my 'hospital tank' right now. I'm using to cure some fin rot from a bad fish-sitting experience. But it's got one live plant so far and Draco absolutely LOVES it. He keeps playing in and out of the wide leaves and hides under them from his girlfriend in the next tank. They're so cute when they tease each other by peaking around leaves and then hiding again. Luke shy little kids meeting each other. (They've been near each other for quite a while now and are not actually scared of each other, I assure you.) Neither one gets fear stripes anymore and actually look depressed when they're apart. Lol. Maybe they can breed one day. Maybe. Right now I think she's helping him stay positive while he recovers. (2.75 gallons, currently no filter cartridge in the filter, just an aerator until he's done with meds.)











And then my little girl in her 1.5 gallon vase. She used to freak out with all the space in there, but now that I have the new silk plant in there, she couldn't be happier. She hides inthe big leaves and seems to play hide-and-go seek with me when I get home. I'll walk up, she'll zip up to me, and then hide right away, peeking around the leaves at me. If I keep watching, she'll keep popping back and forth. But if I walk away, she comes up to the glass and just watches me with the droopiest, most pathetic look I've ever seen on her little body and slowly sinks down the the bottom. scared me the first couple of times, but when I come back, she'll go right back to her little game. Frickin adorable! Lol. 










And here she's following my finger. I love it when they do that!


----------



## Fenghuang

Really like the decorations you have there. Even the vase looks so nice and homely. But aren't tiger barbs schooling fish?


----------



## FishiFrances

They are. I originally had 3 to start out the cycle on my tank, calling them Larry, Curly and Mo just because of how goofy they are. 2 of the poor dears didn't make it past 2 weeks (they were much smaller and someone at Petco gave me bad information for a water dechlorinator that pretty much poisoned them). This one barb is the only one that survived my cycling process. I've been meaning to get him some new buddies but either my schedule ends up against me (have to get them on a day off since I ride the bus right now and 2 1/2 hours in the bag is NOT the best thing for them on my way home from work) or the store is out of them (happened to me twice now). I am still planning on getting a couple more soon. But for now, I've been keeping my betta in there for more company than the pleco can offer. Lol.


----------



## Crowntails

Tiger Barbs should be in at least a school of 8, 12 is must better though.

Here's the tank:






It use to be home to my Crowntail betta Kai, but he sadly passed before I got a picture.


----------



## Fenghuang

I see. Your tiger barb sounds cute, but I'm sure a large school of them would be much more interesting to watch. 

Be careful with the pleco though, the most pleco species get fairly big and require very large tanks. He could quickly outgrow your 10 gallon.


----------



## FishiFrances

I'm prepared for the pleco. The pet store that I got him from is willing to trade him out with me for a smaller one when he gets too big. And I was informed that the barbs were fine as long as there were at least 3. But I wouldn't mind having 7 or 9 of them (odd schools do better, right?). But is that too many fish for a 10gal? (Once I get my female betta out of there, of course.)

And nice tank Crowntails. I love the sprig of blue in there. I'm sorry your little one passed away! Are you planning on getting a new one soon?


----------



## Crowntails

FishiFrances said:


> I'm prepared for the pleco. The pet store that I got him from is willing to trade him out with me for a smaller one when he gets too big. And I was informed that the barbs were fine as long as there were at least 3. But I wouldn't mind having 7 or 9 of them (odd schools do better, right?). But is that too many fish for a 10gal? (Once I get my female betta out of there, of course.)
> 
> And nice tank Crowntails. I love the sprig of blue in there. I'm sorry your little one passed away! Are you planning on getting a new one soon?


Thank you! Yeah I miss my old betta. I am getting a new one soon :-D

Tiger Barbs need a minimum of a school of 7 and a 20 gallon looooong tank. 10 gallons is way to small for them and they will attack your betta.


----------



## FishiFrances

Oh, yeah. The betta is in a breeding net right now. I only had her in there to use the cycled setup for some fin healing on her. She's been healed for about a week now, but I just haven't gotten her a decent sized home for herself yet. And I called the petstore to see if they had anymore green tiger barbs in stock at the moment, and I got my fish lady. I asked her about a school of barbs, and she says that most people get them in larger quantities, but that they can be happy and content with a smaller school. I'm so confused! What makes them better in a huge group versus a handful? Is it something in their temperment? (She didn't have an explanation, just said 'experience' was how she knew.) I'm gonna do some research. Because I don't want to get rid of my little green man, but I cannot get another large tank until after we move in August. I'm scared of moving my 10gal as it is. Plus, I think the boyfriend would kill me. Lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

FishiFrances said:


> Oh, yeah. The betta is in a breeding net right now. I only had her in there to use the cycled setup for some fin healing on her. She's been healed for about a week now, but I just haven't gotten her a decent sized home for herself yet. And I called the petstore to see if they had anymore green tiger barbs in stock at the moment, and I got my fish lady. I asked her about a school of barbs, and she says that most people get them in larger quantities, but that they can be happy and content with a smaller school. I'm so confused! What makes them better in a huge group versus a handful? Is it something in their temperment? (She didn't have an explanation, just said 'experience' was how she knew.) I'm gonna do some research. Because I don't want to get rid of my little green man, but I cannot get another large tank until after we move in August. I'm scared of moving my 10gal as it is. Plus, I think the boyfriend would kill me. Lol.


What makes a larger group better if the "peaking" order isn't so strict. In a group of 3 the dominate fish only has 2 fish to pick on. In a larger group, the stress from the dominate fish is lessened and 1 fish doesn't get picked on as much as he would in a group of 3. That's just 1 reason why it's better.


----------



## Fenghuang

Schooling fish are more passive and peaceful in large groups. When there are only a few individuals, they tend to be more aggressive and prone to fin nipping. A lot of schooling fish, including the tiger barb, also set up a hierarchy within their shoal like female bettas do. So, the smaller the school, the more likely one will get picked on and beaten up.

EDIT: FishyFriend89 beat me to it.


----------



## FishiFrances

Lol. Thanks guys. Yeah, off of 3 other forums and 6 other websites, it seems the 8 to 9 consensus is at least 5 of them to keep the peace. Some people reccommended 30+gallons for them and some said 15. Two very different numbers. I know they're very active fish, and I have a fairly open tank... But will 5 do okay in my 10 gal til after August? I know that 5 together will do okay, but 10 gal be sufficient water mass? I'm in love with these fish and definitely plan on keeping some around, but I can't upgrade that far at this precise moment.


----------



## mursey

sunstar93 said:


> It's a lot bigger in person, much wider and longer. I don't have a real camera and my iPod takes really bad pictures. I measured out the dimensions before I began to make the dividers and I wanted to make sure my king in the middle had enough space as well (since he is very big). It took me a while to figure out how to give each one the right amount of space. Pictures don't do any of my tanks justice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



But everyone knows how big a 10 gallon tank is, not matter what the photo looks like.

I had mine split 3 ways once but not for long, even evenly, I thought it was pushing it.


----------



## cheb01

*my new tank*

Here is my new 10 gallon Tank for Phinneas


----------



## MistersMom

Thats a cool looking tank!


----------



## cheb01

thanks! It is my first tank, so much to learn, but loving it!


----------



## likedemapples

*This is Freddie Mercury's home*

Fluval Spec 5 Gallon with some java fern, a moss ball and some other plant I don't know the names of. Any suggestions for improvement would be welcome.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love planted tanks! It looks great  live plants are always great as long as they are thriving. I'd just make sure that the plants are able to handle the ammonia and adjust your water change schedule accordingly.


----------



## Silverfang

looks like a narrow leaf anubis in the back. Possibly a small crypt. And what looks like two stems of bacopa or moneywort.


----------



## royal

Love everyone's tanks right now! I am currently considering buying a 10 gallon tank for my bettas. I want to start a sorority, but my store doesn't have any females!!!! So I think I'll set it up, and will bring home a new betta, and also put my crowntail in it divided. Any suggestions for decorations or live plants?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Not sure if it's visible, but Odahviing has a pretty nifty bubble nest going on in that back left corner. I know it isn't super decorated, but he seems to like it based on his activity level compared to when I got him.


----------



## Batmantha

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Not sure if it's visible, but Odahviing has a pretty nifty bubble nest going on in that back left corner. I know it isn't super decorated, but he seems to like it based on his activity level compared to when I got him.


Great name!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LOL. Thanks. All of my males have/will have the Skyrim dragon names, minus Dovahkiin. xD


----------



## Batmantha

Figured while I had Gyro in a hospital tank I would redo both Betta tanks

I switched back to live plants so hopefully it goes well, I definitely do like the look of the live plants



























Gyro definately likes it better and his colour is starting to come back, not to sure what happened to him he just got lethargic and wouldn't eat and got really pale so I put him in a hospital tank with salt and he perked up but his colour has only started to come back since Friday


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I love your tanks!!!!

I can't look at the human skull anymore without automatically starting to label the bones...this anatomy class...stahp it anatomy...wut are you dooooing!? xD


----------



## Saphira101




----------



## Batmantha

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I love your tanks!!!!
> 
> I can't look at the human skull anymore without automatically starting to label the bones...this anatomy class...stahp it anatomy...wut are you dooooing!? xD



Thats alright whenever I think of your fish names the shouts come to my head  In the full character voices too lol

Now I have the urge to play skyrim again


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Batmantha said:


> Thats alright whenever I think of your fish names the shouts come to my head  In the full character voices too lol
> 
> Now I have the urge to play skyrim again


Not sure how that can have a sad smiley face.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Batmantha said:


> Figured while I had Gyro in a hospital tank I would redo both Betta tanks
> 
> I switched back to live plants so hopefully it goes well, I definitely do like the look of the live plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro definately likes it better and his colour is starting to come back, not to sure what happened to him he just got lethargic and wouldn't eat and got really pale so I put him in a hospital tank with salt and he perked up but his colour has only started to come back since Friday


Gah! Those skulls are AMAZING! Love 'em! XD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Batmantha said:


> Figured while I had Gyro in a hospital tank I would redo both Betta tanks
> 
> I switched back to live plants so hopefully it goes well, I definitely do like the look of the live plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro definately likes it better and his colour is starting to come back, not to sure what happened to him he just got lethargic and wouldn't eat and got really pale so I put him in a hospital tank with salt and he perked up but his colour has only started to come back since Friday


OMG where did you get those mustache signs lololololol xD


----------



## littlemermaid

Hey betta enthusiasts! It's been a long time but some of my boys got tank makeovers and I thought I'd share  Here are Amun Ra, Shakespeare, and Icarus' tanks.


----------



## Missbean

littlemermaid said:


> Hey betta enthusiasts! It's been a long time but some of my boys got tank makeovers and I thought I'd share  Here are Amun Ra, Shakespeare, and Icarus' tanks.


Your tanks are so neat! The lights make the castles/buildings look amazing.


----------



## Batmantha

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Not sure how that can have a sad smiley face.


Had to wait until I got home to play it, stupid work, always gets in the way of my gaming time  Putting the cd in now!


----------



## Batmantha

AyalaCookiejar said:


> OMG where did you get those mustache signs lololololol xD


They are from the scrapbook section of Spotlight I bought the lamppots and painting them black and then got moustaches and super glued it all together they are little chipboard things


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Batmantha said:


> Had to wait until I got home to play it, stupid work, always gets in the way of my gaming time  Putting the cd in now!


-highfive-


----------



## Missbean

This is Franklin's 3.5 gallon tank. The lights are so nice to have in the evening!


----------



## MistersMom

Got a couple live plants, i took the mondo grass and followed some people on heres advice and hung the leaves out of ht eback where there is a hole in the hood, and left the roots in hte water. I think when its gets warm outside im going to put my rosy red minnows and my goldfish in the pond, im trying to rehome the goldfish but she hasn't replied yet. I don't know what to do with the chinese algea eater, and glass catfish, i think im gonna ask to trade them in at a LPS and get some little tetras like these maybe about 4 or 5. they are 1.99 each so idk, and i may just turn the tank into a sorority tank.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Updated photos of the currently inhabited planted tanks:


















When the rest of the stuff I ordered for Falkor's tank arrives I'll post a picture of what will be his crazy-coloured home. ^.^


----------



## MistersMom

Dude i love your tanks!!! but don't you have a 3rd fish?


----------



## Sparrowhawk

MistersMom said:


> Dude i love your tanks!!! but don't you have a 3rd fish?


Thank you!

Yes I do, but his home looks a little drab at the moment though while I wait for the rest of the stuff I ordered to arrive. Apparently he likes it looking dull, LOL. When it's done up all nice I'll be sure to post photos.
:-D


----------



## MistersMom

Okay, awesome!


----------



## Aurie

Bills new place. Its him and 6 pygmy corys in a 10 gallon


----------



## Fishybitty

stephenhelsel said:


> My wife named him bruce. Lives with 5 guppies, 3 cories, and 2 rams in a20 gal.


 
Your tank looks beautiful! May I suggest one of those cheap glass thermometers. Those sticky ones aren't very accurate :/





Also to everyone else- It is very fun to just look through pages of different looking tanks. Everyone has their own and it is quite enjoyable to see. Thanks for sharing. They all look nice!


----------



## Karebear13

Aurie said:


> Bills new place. Its him and 6 pygmy corys in a 10 gallon


beautiful! where did you get that man face cave?


----------



## Aurie

Petco about 7 years ago. Some of the paint is flaking on it cause I used to scrub it hard to get algae off but it you can't see that.

I've looked EVERYWHERE for another one using the product # and I only found 1 reference on the whole net to it and of course it wasn't available from the seller. I love it. It's hollow and my old betta (the one that's in my NPT) used to sleep up in the "brain" and I'd think he was missing when he was up inside it.


----------



## Karebear13

aww too bad! its so cool and unique and would be perfect for my tank :/ and ha ha thats funny!


----------



## BettaGurl79

Newest tank setup. Flotsom loves his new terracotta cove. My first DIY Bottle baffle was also a success and my boy is enjoying the tank even more.


----------



## MistersMom

cute!!!^^^^ :3


----------



## jinxhex

I got my yearbook class a fish tank, and it sits on my desk. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

No fish?


----------



## Silverfang

My still unnamed boy in his redesigned tank. He doesn't bite, he doesn't nip, he's not much into flaring... He will nest like a champ, and likes to hover in one spot. Of course that is where he gets fed.

I decided to give him a planted tank. It's still fairly basic. I used some old terracotta "pots" that some live plants came in to weight down the stems. I hope to remove them shortly.


----------



## CJJoyner

*Hamlet's home*

Here is my Betta's tank!


----------



## Kytkattin

Here is an update for Makara's tank. Growing nicely I think. Though the frogbit is a little overwhelming.


----------



## MistersMom

Got more plants, no more gold fish... Tank stock is now 1 Betta, 3 rosy reds,ill get rid of eventually, achinese algae eater im also hoping to get rid of, a glass cat fish i plan on staying, and 4 tetras..... im not sure what kind ,but they love the live plants to death! ive got 7 live plants.


----------



## Jexx

all of the tanks are so beautiful!! i could look through this post all day.

These are my 2 tanks side by side. The 5 gallon bowfront is Galileo's and the 5.5 gallon rectangle is Esmeralda's.


----------



## Jexx

not nearly as fancy as some I see here, but they are very happy fish!


----------



## MistersMom

Your tanks are really nice!!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Pink Floyd's tank, I plan to add more live plants soonish, I wanna add some funky stuff too if I can find it ^^ Oh yeah and my guitar lol forgot he was there, I don't think I can tell you his name


----------



## Jexx

Esmeralda & Galileo


----------



## valen1014

Jexx said:


> not nearly as fancy as some I see here, but they are very happy fish!


I think they look great!! What do the foamy numbers in front of the tanks mean? :squint:


----------



## MistersMom

Hey Jexx there is a thread for posting pictures of your fish, i'll bet every one thered love to see your gorgeous bettas! Nice tanks by the way!


----------



## JayPe3

Hello everybody! New here, some of these tanks are insane.
I plan on upgrading the tank once I find a good deal on one locally, for now Birdee is happy in his bowl with his castle. It came with the tank I bought for my sons fish, and I love Bettas, so I adopted him.

This is Birdee, and his castle.


----------



## Jexx

i love the purple plants!!!


----------



## valen1014

CrazyDiamond said:


> Pink Floyd's tank, I plan to add more live plants soonish, I wanna add some funky stuff too if I can find it ^^ Oh yeah and my guitar lol forgot he was there, I don't think I can tell you his name


Wow I like that pink (or purple not quite sure XD)! and nice guitar ;-)


----------



## Jexx

valen1014 said:


> I think they look great!! What do the foamy numbers in front of the tanks mean? :squint:



hahahaha my kids photobombed my fish with their number magnets. they are always leaving toys for the fishies to look at. my kids are 3 and a half they love the fishies.


----------



## valen1014

Jexx said:


> hahahaha my kids photobombed my fish with their number magnets. they are always leaving toys for the fishies to look at. my kids are 3 and a half they love the fishies.


Aww that's cute! :-D


----------



## Jexx

MistersMom said:


> Hey Jexx there is a thread for posting pictures of your fish, i'll bet every one thered love to see your gorgeous bettas! Nice tanks by the way!


thanks MistersMom! Ialready posted there... Ican`t help but to show them off haha. I`m sorry though, should i delete the pics of the fish if they are taking up too much space


----------



## CrazyDiamond

valen1014 said:


> Wow I like that pink (or purple not quite sure XD)! and nice guitar ;-)


Tanks ^^


----------



## Jexx

CrazyDiamond said:


> Tanks ^^


Oh bwahaha that made me giggle! I love puns xD


----------



## DanielaMarie

MistersMom said:


> Got more plants, no more gold fish... Tank stock is now 1 Betta, 3 rosy reds,ill get rid of eventually, achinese algae eater im also hoping to get rid of, a glass cat fish i plan on staying, and 4 tetras..... im not sure what kind ,but they love the live plants to death! ive got 7 live plants.
> View attachment 77750
> 
> 
> View attachment 77751


Nice tank! If you're referring to the tetras in the second picture, they're Black Widow Tetras, also called Black Skirt Tetras.


----------



## Kels

here my 10G with my little black halfmoon, John. My son keeps naming his fish John. We also have two ghoast shrimp in there, Mako and nikki.


----------



## cheb01

nice tank...what kind of plant is hanging down from the top? Is it real?


----------



## Kels

Thanks. Thats a fake plant ,I just put upside down not sure what its called. Got it at petsmart. I plan on getting all live plants but have some more reading to do.


----------



## Kiara1125

Please excuse the fins. Firefly (right) got into a fight with Titanium (left) so their fins are a mess. Titanium is a black orchid CT, Glacier (middle), is a blue marble CT (rescued from Petsmart with fin rot, ammonia burns, and SBD so he's still recovering), and Firefly is a maroon DTHM.

Plants are myrio green, bacopa, and java moss. There's little java fern babies in there, but eh. There's also RCS and 2 platy fry in with Glacier. He never messes with them.










Here's Fire with nice fins. (The other betta was my cambodian butterfly CT Daeva. He was euthanized after fighting a bacterial infection for several months.)










Here's a better pic of Titanium.


----------



## MistersMom

Jexx said:


> thanks MistersMom! Ialready posted there... Ican`t help but to show them off haha. I`m sorry though, should i delete the pics of the fish if they are taking up too much space


NO! your fine, i was just letting you know!! lol. every one posts pictures of hteir fishies on their and i figured you;d like to, you can post them here too! lol. Sorry...


----------



## MistersMom

DanielaMarie said:


> Nice tank! If you're referring to the tetras in the second picture, they're Black Widow Tetras, also called Black Skirt Tetras.


Oh okay, thanks!!


----------



## Rigio

This is my low-tech 10G...unfortunately my Betta passed away.


----------



## MistersMom

Im sorry to hear theat, but its a lovely tank.


----------



## Kiara1125

I would LOVE to have that tank. Sorry about your betta.


----------



## royal

Ditto


----------



## Jexx

thanks for the clarification MistersMom 

Rigio that is an absolutely fantastic tank! I am sorry to hear about your betta though


----------



## KnzD

Here is my Aquarium for my Betta. It's a 2.5 gallons with filter and heater. Unfortunately the plants are fake. I am thinking of adding some live ones in the future.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

KnzD said:


> Here is my Aquarium for my Betta. It's a 2.5 gallons with filter and heater. Unfortunately the plants are fake. I am thinking of adding some live ones in the future.


I LOVE your tank and choice of plants! It looks so natural even without live plants 

But of course live plants are awesome not just because of their looks, but how they improve water quality. I can't say much because all I have are silk plants, lol.


----------



## acadialover

Oooh..... ahhhhhhh


----------



## KnzD

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I LOVE your tank and choice of plants! It looks so natural even without live plants
> 
> But of course live plants are awesome not just because of their looks, but how they improve water quality. I can't say much because all I have are silk plants, lol.


Thanks! I always try to decorate my aquarium as realistically as possible. I think it looks best that way!
My main motivation for live plants is pretty much to replicate as close as I can the natural environment of the fish. Plus they look really cool! Alas silk plants will have to do the job for us!


----------



## soady

*My new setup!*

It's a filtered, heated, 8 gallon (30 liters) aquarium with different types of gravel and two basic plants. It is divided with a piece of wood and a net spread from one bamboo to another, so the bettas (male-left, female-right) can not swim to each others sides of the tank. There are also 6 neon tetras that can swim wherever they want, since they can go through the net, but they prefer staying with the female. I also have two Ancistruses and I'm about to go get a snail. I try to keep it neat and simple.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

KnzD said:


> Thanks! I always try to decorate my aquarium as realistically as possible. I think it looks best that way!
> My main motivation for live plants is pretty much to replicate as close as I can the natural environment of the fish. Plus they look really cool! Alas silk plants will have to do the job for us!


I only use silk plants for now but I will get live plants eventually. I have a ton of silk plants for my future sorority tank that will fill the space as the plants grow in. None of them are really natural looking, lol. I was really going for utility rather than looks.

I want the sorority tank to be heavily decorated enough for the girls but I'm getting live fast growing plants to help with the water quality. I'm not really too concerned about fancy aquascaping, lol, but maybe someday I will be.

I want to go to college for photography and something to do with animals. Maybe I'll be a zookeeper at a zoo. Or a marine biologist. I don't know, ha. But maybe I could do something like the two guys on the show Tanked


----------



## MistersMom

Holy poo that picture is huge...


----------



## MistersMom

Nowthat i have read the info on that tank though it's pretty cool the smaller fish can go where they want...


----------



## Kiara1125

MistersMom said:


> Holy poo that picture is huge...


Right?! xD

Still, PLEASE teach me how to make that divider!


----------



## MistersMom

my 10 gallon. 1 female betta, 4 black skirt tetras, 3 rosey red minoows, a glass cat fish, and a chinese algae eater...


----------



## MistersMom

less cloudy picture.


----------



## Kels

mistersmom What live plants to you have in your tank, I like the floating one.


----------



## MistersMom

Dude, i don't even know. I have mondo grass and a moss ball, the rest im clueless on.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mondo grass isn't fully aquatic....you'll need part of their leaves out of the water or they'll die.


----------



## Kiara1125

MistersMom, did you get Fat Amy from Pitch Perfect?

Anyways, it looks like you have a sword in the back right corner and possibly bacopa that's floating at the top left.


----------



## MistersMom

I did indeed. and i know about the mondo grass,thanks!


----------



## Kiara1125

Still, what do you think?

Bacopa caroliniana









And amazon sword


----------



## MistersMom

Thats what ive got, the top one only floated over night and now it has roots growing out of the stem so i am afraid to plant it...


----------



## Kiara1125

Don't be afraid. My bacopa does that. It likes to root itself and sprawl all over the tank. It looks really pretty and it grows fast. The stem and leaves are sturdy enough to where they will start growing out of the tank. I LOVE bacopa!


----------



## Jennuhrrific

So after I had a bad incident with buying 2 snails and ending up with about 300, I had to throw out my fish's old tank and get everything new. Here's what I came up with. I decided to give some live plants a try on an impulse buy so we'll see what happens.


----------



## MistersMom

So is it okay to float bocopa?


----------



## soady

Kiara1125 said:


> Right?! xD
> 
> Still, PLEASE teach me how to make that divider!


Hey, if you guys were referring to my picture, it's easy to divide them like this. 

*Just get two bamboo plants (or cut one in half like I did) and envelop a suitable net around the bamboo stem.* I tied the net on one of them, and for the other, I had some extra net length so I just wrapped it around it a few times. My tank has two half inch glasses on both sides of the center of the tank in which a glass can be inserted (for completely dividing two sides). I tied my bamboo to the aquarium on top and at the bottom I just firmly stuck it into the gravel. *Just make sure that there is no space between the bamboo and the tank glass*. They try to go through the net (my male poked his nose through one whole at a time as if he would find a whole big enough to get through) After they realize that there ARE NOT any spaces through which they would go through, they will start trying and occasionally meet at the net to communicate, flare etc. 

And yeah, the neon tetras would show up randomly on each side, most times all together so they use the full tank size.

P.S. Don't forget to thread a thin stick through the top of the net to keep it secure.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm sure you didn't have to throw out your tank because it was snail invested. Just take out the decor, toss the substrate and remove what snails are still lingering in the empty tank.
Even just setting it outside for a day(empty) will get rid of your snails.


----------



## Jennuhrrific

I know I probably didn't need to get rid of everything but the fact that the water was all green and then I had nematodes, I just wouldn't be able to relax if I didn't get all new stuff. I was so disgusted by it that I didn't want to keep anything.


----------



## Kiara1125

I didn't like pond snails, now I don't mind having them. My fish are starting to eat them, so I'm always sucking shells out of the gravel during water changes. I must say, I prefer MTS and ramshorns over pond snails.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

My 5G tank for Niklaus.


----------



## Sharktagger07

*Turk and his 5 gallon*

Here we have turk and his 5 gallon. I am setting up a 10 gallon planted tank this weekend and he won't move into that for a while considering I want to manage the levels for a bit.


----------



## IndigoBetta

*Indigo (Indy) the blue crown tail*

Don't laugh at the Nemo theme, my 2 year old picked it out  We have a blue crown tail betta named Indigo aka Indy, 2 african dwarf frogs and 3 ghost shrimp.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

IndigoBetta said:


> Don't laugh at the Nemo theme, my 2 year old picked it out  We have a blue crown tail betta named Indigo aka Indy, 2 african dwarf frogs and 3 ghost shrimp.


I think the Nemo theme is adorable. Certainly 2 year old friendly.
:lol:


----------



## royal

Cool tank! Question, why is there a mixer thing in the top right hand corner of your tank? Just curious


----------



## Kiara1125

MiyuMikaelson said:


> My 5G tank for Niklaus.


Very nice! What are the plants in there?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Kiara1125 said:


> Very nice! What are the plants in there?


Mostly Silk! I tried living plants; and I do not at all have a green thumb. The only living one in there is Java Moss on a vine. 
C:

But the fake plants are: 
Bacopa, Forest Vine and Anubias.


----------



## IndigoBetta

I actually took the purple mixer thing out, it gives you the option to put larger pellets of food in and allow the fish to take small bites. The real cool thing is that part that sticks out (I call it the tower) is magnified so when the fish or frogs come up to eat you can see them up close!


----------



## royal

That is so cool!


----------



## IndigoBetta

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I think the Nemo theme is adorable. Certainly 2 year old friendly.
> :lol:


Thanks! I was looking at getting a betta and my daughter saw the tank, took it off the shelf and ran with it  There was no saying no after that!


----------



## Kiara1125

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Mostly Silk! I tried living plants; and I do not at all have a green thumb. The only living one in there is Java Moss on a vine.
> C:
> 
> But the fake plants are:
> Bacopa, Forest Vine and Anubias.


Wow! I have live bacopa and that stuff is worse then java moss when it comes to growing. xD it grows so quickly, but it's very pretty. I think I might get some love anubias, but I'm not sure what type yet ...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

setting up my 20gal. Whew, this seems to take forever! So much work with the live plants! Thank goodness I'm not doing a planted 100 gal...I think I'd cry...almost done, though! Will post pics when I finish!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Kiara1125 said:


> Wow! I have live bacopa and that stuff is worse then java moss when it comes to growing. xD it grows so quickly, but it's very pretty. I think I might get some love anubias, but I'm not sure what type yet ...


I let my friend have my living Bacopa before she left. /all my feels. It was probably the best growing plant I had. 

Wisteria wilted in my tank and so did Anacharis. *shows off my obviously not green thumb*
:lol:

Anubias in any form is super pretty, for sure I'd put it in my tank if I had the capability to grow proper plants.


----------



## Kiara1125

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I let my friend have my living Bacopa before she left. /all my feels. It was probably the best growing plant I had.
> 
> Wisteria wilted in my tank and so did Anacharis. *shows off my obviously not green thumb*
> :lol:
> 
> Anubias in any form is super pretty, for sure I'd put it in my tank if I had the capability to grow proper plants.


Have you tried swords or java fern? My goldfish ate my wisteria and green hygro. They're going after my rotala now. D: so, I put the rotala rotundifolia, half of the bacopa, and all of the myrio green in my betta 10g. Lets see how they do in there. In just glad that my goldfish don't mess with my java fern or rose sword. Dipstick Ricochet (calico lionhead) has to eat everything and the other two are starting to get ideas! D: xD


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Got the 20 gallon set up! May the pic dump commence!!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Kiara1125 said:


> Have you tried swords or java fern? My goldfish ate my wisteria and green hygro. They're going after my rotala now. D: so, I put the rotala rotundifolia, half of the bacopa, and all of the myrio green in my betta 10g. Lets see how they do in there. In just glad that my goldfish don't mess with my java fern or rose sword. Dipstick Ricochet (calico lionhead) has to eat everything and the other two are starting to get ideas! D: xD


Hahaha. Oh no. I'm sorry the goldfish are eating them.
:lol:

I haven't tried Java fern or swords. Mostly because they haven't been sold locally lately. But I think I'd be open to it! Haha.
^^;


----------



## Kiara1125

Haha, good idea.

Hadoken Kitty, your tank is AWESOME! I love the plants. The columns remind me of my boyfriend's shrimp tank. He had a RCS knock a full one over before cuz she was so big. She was reaching 3"!


----------



## Kwomais

Oh Kitty! That is gorgeous!!! I love it, simply breathtaking! Are you SURE you don't want to scape & plant a 100 gal??


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thanks guys! =D

If I got to do whatever I wanted without expense, I wouldn't mind. As long as I wasn't pressured to do it within a specific time frame, then no problem. I wish I had different rocks, but I don't have the money for it right now. Maybe at a later date.


----------



## MistersMom

Oh my chizz, Kitty!! ❤ that tank is wonderful!!! i saw that decor peice at Petsmart and thought in my head that if i had a huge tank I'd buy it!! lol but not for 40$ ಠ_ಠ lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, I think it was on sale when I got it, plus the pet perks helps a TON. I'm sure it would look better in a larger tank with more things, but eh. This works.


----------



## Kiara1125

MistersMom said:


> ಠ_ಠ


OMG dat face! xD xD *loves*


----------



## MistersMom

Lol,i love faces


----------



## royal

Hadoken kitty!!! I love your tank what/who are you putting in there?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thanks! I'll be having my sorority in there. Does it look full enough?


----------



## royal

I think so, however I have never had a sorority so maybe someone else will know better.


----------



## liz26914

ta da! my tank. 
does it look too crowded?


----------



## royal

No, I really like it infact! Where did you find that jug?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Nooo it looks awesome!!! As long as they have plenty of holes to swim in and out from, I don't think there's such thing as "too crowded".


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Thanks! I'll be having my sorority in there. Does it look full enough?


I think it looks nicely decorated. I've seen sorority tanks that were more bare. The trick to a sorority tank is to break up the line of sight. You shouldn't be able to see from one end of the tank to another. The most important thing for a sorority IMO is many medium-tall plants. There should not be caves with few openings so that girls being chased can't be trapped.

The other trick to sorority tanks is making sure the tank can handle the bio load. An established cycle or many fast growing live plants will do, or both. The girls should have some open areas for swimming and also a lot of hiding places, especially near the top of the tank.

When you add all the girls at once, you should test daily to make sure the tank is properly handling the bio-load. Parameters need to be no less than perfect. Often, having other fish in the same tank can cause a little bit of stress and the presence of ammonia or nitrites can easily cause sickness. The heavy decor should help with the stress and QTing and introducing the girls at the same time is very important.

Also, rearranging decor and cupping the girls any time a new one is added or re-added is important. Otherwise, the girls will need time after being introduced to establish a pecking order. Nipped fins sometimes occur, which also increases the need for prestine parameters.

I think live plants are super great for a sorority. Also, additives like IAL or VitaChem that boost the immune system can't hurt. Anything to make sure the girls are healthy... One sick girl can devastate the whole tank...

I don't have a sorority yet, but I have no doubt they are very fun and rewarding if they are properly done from the start.


----------



## MistersMom

AyalaCookiejar, how are you not a mod yet??


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

MistersMom said:


> AyalaCookiejar, how are you not a mod yet??


Lol, what do you mean? I only joined about three months ago. I just enjoy learning here and sharing what I have learned  I'm not an expert, though.


----------



## MistersMom

Close enough! lol. You've obviously been reading each post very carefully and writing it down on your brainards. lol


----------



## liz26914

royal said:


> No, I really like it infact! Where did you find that jug?


Petco


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

MistersMom said:


> Close enough! lol. You've obviously been reading each post very carefully and writing it down on your brainards. lol


I'm writing the word brainards on my brainards as we speak, lol. I'm gifted with being able to pick up information quickly and easily. It also just so happens that I like fish, and reading and replying to posts makes all that information stick even easier.

Plus, in many cases, people who have sick fish need quick replies so I try to learn about illnesses and such so I can have it for future reference and help those who need it quickly. I just know about sororities because I am setting one up... Lol.


----------



## MistersMom

like that word 'brainards' ? lol i made that up on spot... but you really are quite smart.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

To reply to your long post that I SOMEHOW missed. The tank has both blackwater extract and IALs in it. So, I think I have that covered. The tank is cycled, and I keep the ammonia in check with prime. There are loads of live plants growing, and I have plants scattered throughout the center of the tank as well, though they are still in their growing process (I.E. a banana plant that I bought as a bulb thing). I think my tank can do it, but like you said, I will be checking every day.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, I think you sound very prepared. I'm not the only one who did my research..


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I think I study this forum more than I'm studying for my college classes. What can I say? I like fish more!!


----------



## MistersMom

Fracking geniuses.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MistersMom said:


> Fracking geniuses.


If only. I wish I could pick up on my anatomy class as easily as I seem to with fish. While I still have a lot to learn, I could really use the boost in that department. T.T


----------



## Kwomais

Lol you'll catch on, I'm sure. However I agree... I study this forum waaaaay more than any of my nursing classes (but this is way more interesting than talking about feelings and common sense anyways! hahaha).


----------



## Riorider95

*New tank*











Here is my new 2 gallon aqueon with my new male betta.


----------



## liz26914

Riorider95 said:


> Here is my new 2 gallon aqueon with my new male betta.


i don't see the pic


----------



## majesticstorm

Decided to see what it would look like to add a lot of silk plants. I quite like it  Rain seems to like it too.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhhh I like I like!!!


----------



## royal

Nice!


----------



## majesticstorm

Thanks! ^^ Now I don't even need a betta hammock thanks to the big flat leaves


----------



## royal

You're welcome!


----------



## Riorider95

liz26914 said:


> i don't see the pic


----------



## royal

Nice tank! I like it alot!


----------



## Tabbie82

I love everyone's tanks! I have gone through this whole thread over the course of a few weeks... Yes, all 840+ pages. I was a little obsessed... Everyone has such cool tanks and it gave me great ideas. I redecorated two of my tanks because of this thread! I now want to do a NPT. My four current tanks all have live plants combined with fake. Anyway. Want to say thanks to everyone for sharing their tanks and I will hopefully be able to post my pictures here soon!


----------



## Agility4fun

Newest member Marigold and his new scaped tank.


----------



## royal

Whoah! Is marigold gold, or really bright yellow? Either way, he's a beauty! The tank is really nice too btw.


----------



## Kiara1125

royal said:


> Whoah! Is marigold gold, or really bright yellow? Either way, he's a beauty! The tank is really nice too btw.


He looks goldish with black scaling to me. My bettas tend to have the black scaling on their sides.


----------



## royal

That's what I think too, I was just curious


----------



## Agility4fun

Marigold has only been with us for 4 days, so maybe his color will brighten a bit. For now he's more a pale gold with black scales.


----------



## mursey

This is Alejandro's 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank that I took the rim off of and put in a new light yesterday. Those weird things in the back are craft mesh with moss . . hoping to make mini moss walls. (Might redo those with netting instead of plastic mesh because I'm not sure the moss will grow through). Alejandro is blind so I didn't put any rocks or driftwood .. . most things are soft in there and I hope the dwarf hairgrass will grow in after a while. I made a bunch of moss balls too, some floating and some sinking kind. Everything was just made so that is why you can still see the mesh, etc. The water I add has IALeaves soaking in it so the water is a little bit tea colored. We have amazingly hard water here in Tucson AZ so I try to soften it. There's a heater of course and I am using an Aquaclear 30 instead of the filter it came with.


----------



## aemaki09

Just re-did my 26 sorority tank. Will be re-doing it AGAIN as soon as I get some time to go to the store and prepare everything for an NPT. But heres what it looks like for now.


----------



## Kiara1125

That cambodian in the middle looks like my boyfriend's female in his 55g. She's the only one in there, but she's in with so much other stuff. She looks EXACTLY like that and is a CT.

Mursey, what happened to Alejandro to make him blind? Also, I LOVE the tank. I made a moss wall, but it ended up not filling in. I stuck it in the ground and the java moss grew out of the mesh and just planted intself in the gravel. I really wanna steal your plants though. lol :-D


----------



## mursey

I have no idea what made him blind. I posted several times asking about it here but no one seemed to have any theories except for mine, which was that my DIY shop light was too bright and blinded him. But what is weird is that only one eye turned grey a few weeks ago, and he's been clearly blind for at least months now. You can put food right in his face and he can't see it. No more reaction to me or anything except for movement. I even gave meds for possible popeye but no improvement at all  

I tried a moss wall before too and it did not work. I realized that the plastic craft mesh is probably in the way. This week I am going to take the top parts off and use finer netting instead and see what happens.


----------



## mursey

By the way I saw that someone uses unraveled shower scrubbies as netting for moss walls. I am going to get one of those and replace the thick plastic craft mesh with that and it should grow through.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

mursey said:


> I have no idea what made him blind. I posted several times asking about it here but no one seemed to have any theories except for mine, which was that my DIY shop light was too bright and blinded him. But what is weird is that only one eye turned grey a few weeks ago, and he's been clearly blind for at least months now. You can put food right in his face and he can't see it. No more reaction to me or anything except for movement. I even gave meds for possible popeye but no improvement at all
> 
> I tried a moss wall before too and it did not work. I realized that the plastic craft mesh is probably in the way. This week I am going to take the top parts off and use finer netting instead and see what happens.


My CT is blind... I believe it was genetic because he doesn't have cloudy eyes. His eyes look totally normal but he definitely can't see, lol, he went blind two months ago..

You can always ask me if you have any questions.. If his eye(s) are cloudy, it probably needs treatment.. I don't think Bahari's blindness is reversible  he definitely lost some spunk along with his eyesight.


----------



## Tabbie82

*My Boys Tanks*

Ok, so here are the tanks I currently have...


----------



## mursey

Thanks AyalaCookieJar!

I did treat him with several things. . actually Methalyne blue seemed to have turned that one eye grey. I will pm you so as not to bore everyone else here


----------



## Kiara1125

Aww ... I think it is genetics. As for the moss wall, I tried type 7 mesh. Same stuff I use to divider my 10g for my three boys. I used to have 5 males, but my favorite purple/yellow marble veiltail (the one my boyfriend gave me after having him for two years) died on Christmas and I had to euthanize my CT due to organ failure. 

Tabbie, your last betta is GOREGEOUS! And, what's the plant in the left in the third pic?


----------



## Agility4fun

I'm sure we'll see more defects popping up since there is so much breeding just for color.


----------



## mursey

It might be genetics but just in case: Here's what I did that you should probably never do-
I read some DIY websites where people use shoplights (those clip-on bright aluminum looking lights you get at a hardware store) to grow plants. This one site had a photo of 3 large lights on top of a tank. Well I used just a Target desk lamp to light his 5 gallon heavily planted tank but I think until he went blind and I really looked right into that light bulb. . I didn't realize how FREAKING bright that could be to a little fish.

So just in case guys. . . don't improvise lighting too much unless you know what you're doing :/

Agility- maybe so .. but my guy is just a little Petco guy. He seemed young too. I would prefer it wasn't my fault but . . well who knows?


----------



## Kiara1125

True ... but with those bright lights, I would've had some floating plant on top. My bettas never had trouble pushing through duckweed or amazon frogbit for air. Course, if those plants burn, then you KNOW that the light is too bright.


----------



## Tabbie82

@Kiara1125- Thank you! That's my Feng. When I saw him in the store, I knew he had to come home with me... He had been there for a long time and was tucked away in a corner. He was just too pretty to not bring home! As for the plant, I am not sure. It is a fake one that I bought at Petsmart when I set that tank up... I bought it mainly for its size.


----------



## Kiara1125

Aww ... It looked like a living beauty! xD still, your welcome! He's gorgeous. Is he a dragon? I look at bettas all the time and the ones tucked away in the corners are my favorites. That's how I found my dragon female (avatar) at Walmart. Walmart! My Walmart only carries the blue and red veiltails. Nothing else. I'm sooo happy I found her.


----------



## mursey

Kiara1125 said:


> True ... but with those bright lights, I would've had some floating plant on top. My bettas never had trouble pushing through duckweed or amazon frogbit for air. Course, if those plants burn, then you KNOW that the light is too bright.


He did have a ton of plants and hiding places. He had floating plants, little betta home to hide in , driftwood, etc. So I guess he wasn't FORCED to stare at the lights, and the floating plants didn't look abnormal . . the snails were normal. . but it just seems suspicious that he went blind some time after I started using that light.


----------



## Kiara1125

I know this is random, but I LOVE the tags. xD


----------



## Kiara1125

Hmm ... How many watts was it and what type of holder was it in? What type of light did you say it was? Was it an incandescent?


----------



## Tabbie82

@Kiara1125- Yep, he is a dragon. Your girl is a beauty! I love that deep red with light blue. You found her at Walmart?? That's amazing! I have stopped looking at the Bettas at our Walmart because they are in such horrible condition. I have complained to the manager to no avail and I have just stopped shopping there altogether after my last visit. It just breaks my heart to see them treated poorly and I want to take them all home, but I know it won't help... They'll just restock the shelves and think that they did something right since they sold all of the fish. You definitely lucked out on her, though! She's wonderful!


----------



## mursey

My Walmart seems to have stopped selling bettas, thank god. They were all so sickly looking.


----------



## mursey

Kiara1125 said:


> Hmm ... How many watts was it and what type of holder was it in? What type of light did you say it was? Was it an incandescent?


Oh I continued this topic on my old thread called Betta Blindness just so as not to overtake this thread any more. Here I talk about the conditions of how I think I blinded Alejandro :

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=122175&page=2


----------



## Kiara1125

Thank you, Tabbie! I got her and Arktik (purple/blue cambodian) and I was getting yelled at the whole time. "No more fish!" Pfft ... Never! xD I'm really glad I was able to snag her. I would love to see a close up of Feng though.


----------



## Tabbie82

I think any store that cannot properly care for the fish should not sell them. Luckily, we're all here, giving our bettas these beautiful homes and taking time to learn the correct way to treat them.


----------



## Tabbie82

@Kiara1125- You are welcome! You can never have too many fish! I think there is a close up of Feng in my photo album, if you want to check it out.


----------



## White Mage

My Betta's and Tanks! 

The First one is a 5.5g tank with Redgie and a Snail named Glow that's turning into a monster. o-o

Second is the new Betta I got yesterday named with some Birthday money in a 5g tank. His name is Denim because he's the exact color of blue jeans. Do you think his tank needs a cave?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

White Mage out tanks are very pretty!


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> This is Alejandro's 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank that I took the rim off of and put in a new light yesterday. Those weird things in the back are craft mesh with moss . . hoping to make mini moss walls. (Might redo those with netting instead of plastic mesh because I'm not sure the moss will grow through). Alejandro is blind so I didn't put any rocks or driftwood .. . most things are soft in there and I hope the dwarf hairgrass will grow in after a while. I made a bunch of moss balls too, some floating and some sinking kind. Everything was just made so that is why you can still see the mesh, etc. The water I add has IALeaves soaking in it so the water is a little bit tea colored. We have amazingly hard water here in Tucson AZ so I try to soften it. There's a heater of course and I am using an Aquaclear 30 instead of the filter it came with.


Removing the rim might not be a wise thing to do. The rim is designed to give the tank added support from the pressure the water gives. However, in a smaller tank, it might not be too bad. But I would rather not take the risk.


----------



## cheb01

what size tank is that? I love it


----------



## Kiara1125

FishyFishy89 said:


> Removing the rim might not be a wise thing to do. The rim is designed to give the tank added support from the pressure the water gives. However, in a smaller tank, it might not be too bad. But I would rather not take the risk.


Well, obviously nothing has happened so far and she's doing everything right so far. Everything seems fine. For instance, people yell at me for having my 20gL on a piece of fake wood that's less than an inch thick. I've had it set up for a year now and it once held two 10g tanks. It has three triangle brackets and can hold a total of 300lbs, so it also holds my Bose radio system. My fish like to listen to my music, it seems. Still, I'm just pointing out that you can do things to a tank and make sure that everything is ok.



cheb01 said:


> what size tank is that? I love it


She said it was a 6.6 gallon tank.


----------



## MoonShadow

I currently only have 2 tanks set up!! Lowest number I've had in years, it feels really weird to have such a small number of fish! I do plan on setting my 10 gallon back up soon and dividing it 3 ways, but that won't be for another month or so, need to save up money for all new gravel and decorations!

Here is my divided 5.5 gallon









Encore's side of the tank









and Apollo's side of the tank










and my 30 gallon sorority


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kiara1125 said:


> Well, obviously nothing has happened so far and she's doing everything right so far. Everything seems fine. For instance, people yell at me for having my 20gL on a piece of fake wood that's less than an inch thick. I've had it set up for a year now and it once held two 10g tanks. It has three triangle brackets and can hold a total of 300lbs, so it also holds my Bose radio system. My fish like to listen to my music, it seems. Still, I'm just pointing out that you can do things to a tank and make sure that everything is ok.


There's no reason to attack me like that. I offered correct and wise advice.


----------



## royal

Moon shadow, i love your setup!


----------



## soady

royal said:


> Moon shadow, i love your setup!


I love that setup too! I like it when it is all natural and wild and I love the white headed betta. I only hope that you put all your products in front of the aquarium just so we could see what you have, it wouldn't look pretty if that was their regular place.


----------



## Kiara1125

FishyFishy89 said:


> There's no reason to attack me like that. I offered correct and wise advice.


I didn't mean to come across as attacking you. My apologies.


----------



## Kels

Agility4fun said:


> Newest member Marigold and his new scaped tank.


What plants are those?


----------



## MoonShadow

soady said:


> I love that setup too! I like it when it is all natural and wild and I love the white headed betta. I only hope that you put all your products in front of the aquarium just so we could see what you have, it wouldn't look pretty if that was their regular place.


Haha yeah I just hadn't put everything away yet when I snapped that picture lol.


----------



## littlemermaid

Finally finished with what I am dubbing the "betta hotel". Repurposed my old entertainment stand into housing for a few of my bettas


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I LOVE the tank on the bottom left... It's so blue! Looks like a perfect ocean scene, ha.


----------



## royal

That's a really great idea! My favorite one is the one with blue lighting


----------



## kngiraffe

*Gibbs' 5 gallon <3*


----------



## royal

Love how you used different types of rocks /marbles for you gravel!


----------



## kngiraffe

royal said:


> Love how you used different types of rocks /marbles for you gravel!


thank you! it's one of the perks of working at Michael's Arts and Crafts.. I always know when they are $1 and when we get new mixtures


----------



## royal

Lol! I would love to work at Michaels! Too bad I live in a small town


----------



## kngiraffe

royal said:


> Lol! I would love to work at Michaels! Too bad I live in a small town


aww :\ I love it there and my co workers are wonderful. I've never worked somewhere where I got along with everyone. Wish you could experience working there.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I worked at JoAnns for a little while. HATED IT.


----------



## MistersMom

LOVE the betta hotel btw!!


----------



## nobetta

*fluval spec v*

This is my Fluval spec V, home to a nameless half moon betta.









-








-








-








-









comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


----------



## soady

nobetta said:


> This is my Fluval spec V, home to a nameless half moon betta.
> 
> comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


It looks nice, but it doesn't have any resting places near the water surface.


----------



## Kwomais

nobetta said:


> This is my Fluval spec V, home to a nameless half moon betta.
> 
> comments, concerns, questions, are welcome. Thanks for looking. :-D


I love your hardscape, looks so nice!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I like I like! but is there a heater/filter?


----------



## Kiara1125

Bettas in a larger tank sometimes don't need a filter if there's enough beneficial bacteria and oxygen/water circulation in the tank. As for this tank, it appears that there's a filter. Look at the top right corner of the first picture. It looks like they have a hood with a filter attached. There might not be a heater due to where they live. My boyfriend doesn't use heaters with his tanks because they stay in the high 70s to low-mid 80s due to where he lives. There don't have to be plants at the top of the tank. Why would there be a need for that, might I ask? My bettas have the ability to rest at the top, but the never use it. I even have different plants and it does nothing.

Also, I think a name that describes his dark color would be good. I think Luke would be good for him or something like that.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kiara1125 said:


> Bettas in a larger tank sometimes don't need a filter if there's enough beneficial bacteria and oxygen/water circulation in the tank. As for this tank, it appears that there's a filter. Look at the top right corner of the first picture. It looks like they have a hood with a filter attached. There might not be a heater due to where they live. My boyfriend doesn't use heaters with his tanks because they stay in the high 70s to low-mid 80s due to where he lives. There don't have to be plants at the top of the tank. Why would there be a need for that, might I ask? My bettas have the ability to rest at the top, but the never use it. I even have different plants and it does nothing.
> 
> Also, I think a name that describes his dark color would be good. I think Luke would be good for him or something like that.


This is good and all, but it's obvious that this tank is new without any real plants. I have plastic plants just like that; same look and everything. Besides, if they were real, I highly doubt that the grass would be the exact same height/bunches/blade count everywhere. A heater is advised to keep a stable temperature, but even so, I asked as a basic question. Stability is much more important than simply being in range. Also, I believe I see the filter now, though some tank filters are notorious for being too powerful, and owners shut them off more often than not. With this being said, BB won't be present, and a filter/heater is still needed. Also, with a tank that size, heat distribution is harder to heat without a heater. As we all know, heat rises, so I'm willing to bet that even inside of a 79* room, the water is chillier inside the tank and the lower half of the water is chiller even still.

I agree with the name thing!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, the tanks are always warm in FL. My tanks need heaters during the winter. Temperature doesn't change much. Also, you don't know that the tank is new or that the plants are fake. Someone thought that I had fake plants when they were actually real. I had several that all looked the same and were so close to looking fake. I'd say it's hard to tell about "obvious" things in a tank. People spend hours trying to get their tanks to be "perfect". They will plant plants in the way that suits them best. I think it'd be insulting to have someone call your tank new and fake if they spent a long time on it and have had it a while. Regardless, I do agree that the plants are fake. I can see the base of one in a picture and you can tell that it's all rooted together.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm pretty sure that a filter is needed to keep a tank cycled. Nit too sure about the heater, though.


----------



## Kiara1125

dramaqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure that a filter is needed to keep a tank cycled. Nit too sure about the heater, though.


No. Beneficial bacteria can live on gravel, plants, tank wall, basically anything. The only thing filters do is add more space for BB to grow on, provides water circulation and oxygenation, and it sucks up waste and other debris in the tank and traps it inside the filter as food for the bacteria.


----------



## royal

Really like your tank!


----------



## Kwomais

Kiara1125 said:


> People spend hours trying to get their tanks to be "perfect". They will plant plants in the way that suits them best. I think it'd be insulting to have someone call your tank new and fake if they spent a long time on it and have had it a while.


It's funny that you say that people who have worked hard on getting their plants to look a certain way would be offended if someone called them fake (or at least that you would); I would be thrilled! It's a compliment that the plants look prefect enough to be thought to be fake! It means you achieved your goal of perfection!

Thank being said, nice tanks everyone! I *love* keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Kiara1125

Kwomais said:


> It's funny that you say that people who have worked hard on getting their plants to look a certain way would be offended if someone called them fake (or at least that you would); I would be thrilled! It's a compliment that the plants look prefect enough to be thought to be fake! It means you achieved your goal of perfection!
> 
> Thank being said, nice tanks everyone! I *love* keeping an eye on this thread!


Well, I just don't like the way that fake plants look. My current tanks have algae on them constantly and the plants are everywhere. It looks natural and that's how I like it. I don't like using fake things in my tanks. If anything, I have a log cave and terra cotta pots. My opinion is that the natural tanks look better rather then the perfect, pristine tanks that a lot of people love. They look too shiny and artificial. I don't like it. I like the natural perfection that nature has provide d for us. A beauty that cannot be mimicked or tamed. Nature is perfect.


----------



## Kwomais

I guess I should show you my tank then lol! I agree that nature is better. My tank is an NPT with black gravel covered with a scattering of rocks that I've collected from around the world. My cave is made of some of those same rocks. I think the most artificial thing in my tank is the swim-through rock that I'm attempting to carpet with moss so that you can't see it's "natural" colours. I'm also patiently waiting for my back wall to algae up. Seems that the other ones are gaining it faster (probably because I want them clear hahaha). (Please excuse the mediocre picture)


----------



## Kiara1125

That looks beautiful! I'm obsessed with rotala rotundifolia. xD

(Breeder net was for a healing male betta so he wouldn't get in with my plakat male [by the fry])


----------



## Kwomais

Thanks, I love how GREEN your tank looks! I'm in need of some floaters to decrease the light to my hygros which are growing hair algae and starting to burn (for now, I'm making do with a cue card that has holes in it placed under the light, over the moisture guard). Love your moss, what kind is it? I like that it floats a bit.


----------



## Kiara1125

It's just java moss. It's actually got a LOT of hair algae mixed in it. xD still, thanks!  my goldfish ate my hygros and wisteria. All plants are now staying in THIS tank. xD still, I have duckweed, but I prefer my amazon frogbit. That stuff is AMAZING and I love the way it grows. My bacopa started burning so I had to put it in a different tank. I kinda killed my myrio green. It's all black and hard now. xD it's growing back in my betta tank, so it's getting there.

Betta tank.  (please excuse the ripped fins on Firefly. He got into a fight with Titanium (black orchid) and I had to rearrange the whole tank. Only, now FF has rotala on his side)


----------



## soady

Kiara1125 said:


> It's just java moss. It's actually got a LOT of hair algae mixed in it. xD still, thanks!  my goldfish ate my hygros and wisteria. All plants are now staying in THIS tank. xD still, I have duckweed, but I prefer my amazon frogbit. That stuff is AMAZING and I love the way it grows. My bacopa started burning so I had to put it in a different tank. I kinda killed my myrio green. It's all black and hard now. xD it's growing back in my betta tank, so it's getting there.
> 
> Betta tank.  (please excuse the ripped fins on Firefly. He got into a fight with Titanium (black orchid) and I had to rearrange the whole tank. Only, now FF has rotala on his side)


That tank is great. I am actually gonna go buy some bacopa, can you tell me if it would live with low lightning? I read that it can grow with low, medium, high lighting... Thanks.


----------



## Kiara1125

My ONE CFL on a 10g hood was too much for it. I moved it to my betta tank with low, incandescent lighting and it's doing great. The leaves get huge and the roots start growing from anywhere on the stem and move down to the gravel. My bettas love laying in it and my smaller fish love weaving through it. It's my second favorite plant. *is rotala rotundifolia queen* xD xD


----------



## soady

Nice! I just got an 8 watt strong neon light, I hope it will be enough. Check it out:










Should I scatter each bacopa plant singularly like on the right or should I keep it together like on the left? It is not my final setup yet, I still need to move some things around but I am waiting for my old grass to become better now, with proper lightning.


----------



## Kiara1125

Very nice! That bacopa will soon be at the top of the tank.


----------



## Kels

*heres the babys*

Heres the babies tank. My friend read about bettas and asked for one of the babies back, Sadly i got a call earlier the baby didnt make it. Heres the little girl (ithink) i have now.

it's a 5.5 gallon. with Heater and a filter for just right now to help clear up the water. The red cup is the baby getting use to the water.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love that tank, I would remove the leafs below the water line. Bamboo leafs need to be out of the water or they'll die.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love that tank, I would remove the leafs below the water line. Bamboo leafs need to be out of the water or they'll die.


that explains so much


----------



## Kiara1125

I love that baby! It looks like it might be a dalmatian.


----------



## soady

I like it that you have two giant rocks in there.


----------



## Kels

soady said:


> I like it that you have two giant rocks in there.


She is getting very pretty, She was like a pale white when i got her, with no black on her. I love the little black lips she's gotten! 

Thanks! I made a little rock cave for her. 

Thanks for the tip on the bamboo, gonna go do that right now! 

She is a cutie and the current, SHE LIKES IT! She darts through it and swims against it like her very own endless pool, lol.


SOOOOO how bad would it be, or if even possible to add another little baby in there.


----------



## jruddock

*RIP Lorne*

RIP Lorne, my original Betta friend - he had a chance to jump unnoticed, and took it. I miss him. 

He was beautiful, but a fin-biter and a rogue.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm sorry for your loss.

I lost my first Betta in elementary school when I went to camp and my parents let my cat into my room (they were supposed to be caring for my fish). My cat knocked the lid off his tank and he disappeared. We found him months later dried up stuck to the back of the bookshelf the tank was sitting on. He either jumped to his death or the cat scooped him out :/ poor guy.


----------



## jinxhex

My new guy's new home!


----------



## jruddock

*Current Bettas*

Lorne was my fist Betta, none will ever come close to the connection I had with him. However, he started me on a great adventure with fish.

My current boys are:

Bob (HMPK Big Ears, attacked by a pleco)

Samart (Giant HMPK - 3" - Loves his baby platty)

Tae (Mustard HMPK - 2 3/4" - a giant in attitude and color)

Brutus (Giant HMPK - 3 1/4" - amazing color, likes to save food for later)

Larry (Giant HMPK Mustard - apparently smaller than Brutus, but I think he is bigger now - 3 1/4+") - Hillarious fish...likes a pat on the head

Fred (TriColour HMPK - aka "twitchy" - he needs some time to settle in

All are from Thailand, I hope I've given them good homes.

They're all a little crazy, different from any LFS betta, and are definitely picky eaters.


----------



## Karebear13

wow amazing betta in your second picture!


----------



## Kiara1125

I love Bob, Samart, and Tae! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Viva

mursey said:


>


I love the 6.6 gallon! I like the lighting and plants 



MoonShadow said:


> I currently only have 2 tanks set up!! Lowest number I've had in years, it feels really weird to have such a small number of fish! I do plan on setting my 10 gallon back up soon and dividing it 3 ways, but that won't be for another month or so, need to save up money for all new gravel and decorations!
> 
> Here is my divided 5.5 gallon


I also have a 5.5g divided and a 10 gallon divided 3 ways. I love the coloration of your male on the right.



jinxhex said:


> My new guy's new home!


I love the decor in there, very colorful


----------



## MoonShadow

Divided the 10 gallon today for my 2 new rescues! Going to add some more decor soon!


----------



## nobetta

soady said:


> It looks nice, but it doesn't have any resting places near the water surface.


Yes, you have a good point. I am not exactly sure how to fix that at the moment.



Hadoken Kitty said:


> I like I like! but is there a heater/filter?


Yes, 15w heater and filter are contained in the side of the tank.

Kiara, thank you for the input! Ha, for now his name changes from day to day. I am in southern Cali so the temps are moderate and my room stays about about 70-78deg. 

:lol:
Tomorrow will be Luke.

The tank is about 2 months old and the plants are fake. This is my first tank, betta, and as much as I wanted to jump into a planted tank with all the works I thought it better to start small.

Thanks all who took a look and commented, sorry for delay. 
Keep the tanks coming, so many good ones out there.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

You can put a Betta hammock in there for a surface resting place... It's good to have one because they have to dart up to the surface for air while they sleep if they can only rest on the bottom..


----------



## dramaqueen

Well heck, if I don't need a filter to cycle then I'm going to cycle all my critter keepers.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'd post my 3 way divided 10 gallon, but my middle male is in his conditioning tank.


----------



## acaruso139

Just got this 5 gallon tank today, need to add more decor!!


----------



## soady

Kiara1125 said:


> Very nice! That bacopa will soon be at the top of the tank.


It has happened!  It's almost all the way to the surface. How do you recommend I cut it?


----------



## Kiara1125

soady said:


> It has happened!  It's almost all the way to the surface. How do you recommend I cut it?


xD nice! I would suggest cutting it in half and see what it does. The roots from the top of the stem should help to replant itself. The cut part on the top from the other half that's already planted should just continue growing, I believe.


----------



## callistra

I love that stump.. where did you find it?



CJJoyner said:


> Here is my Betta's tank!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

*"Klaus Haus"*









Had to rearrange and remove things because I found out the bottoms of my Bacopa had metal wires. (But not the tops, where I'd snipped to inspect. )


----------



## royal

Looks good!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh he'll love it!!!


----------



## liz26914

callistra said:


> I love that stump.. where did you find it?


 i have d same stump. i got mine at walmart. but d grassy plant glued to it is kinda sharp so if u get it, rip d plants off and detach d grassy part and do whatevr u want with d rest of the plant


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

A lot of those Walmart decorations actually have silk plants attached. I thought that was strange because all of the plain plants they sell are plastic. Those attached silk plants fray easily, though. I do like that stump and it has quite a few openings.


----------



## Kiara1125

callistra said:


> I love that stump.. where did you find it?


I have a stump like that. I got mine at Walmart. I cut off the fake leaves because they didn't look good amongst all my real plants. And those are my trio of goldfish along with my two (out of three) black phantom tetra fry who are just starting to display to each other and the white cloud mountain minnows in the upper right. Machete is the male orange fantail, Tanchi is the female red and white ribbontail, and Ricochet is the female calico lionhead. :3


----------



## cheb01

I love that tank with the blue and purple decorations...are those all fake plants? Or real? - I have 3 real plants and 2 silk....I am looking for ideas to make my tank more colorful


----------



## royal

Getting a ten gallon next weekend!!so excited!


----------



## paris38

royal said:


> Getting a ten gallon next weekend!!so excited!


 Make sure to post pics when you get it


----------



## DanielaMarie

royal said:


> Getting a ten gallon next weekend!!so excited!


 How are you planning on stocking it?


----------



## Kiara1125

DanielaMarie said:


> How are you planning on stocking it?


With a betta of course!


----------



## DanielaMarie

A lone betta in a 10 gallon? Lucky one!


----------



## Kithy

DanielaMarie said:


> A lone betta in a 10 gallon? Lucky one!


Very lucky!! Or you could do a split and get two


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Kithy said:


> Very lucky!! Or you could do a split and get two


I also have a 10 gallon with one betta lol he is a very happy fish ^^


----------



## Kiara1125

I would divide it into 3 sections. That's what me and my boyfriend do. It turns out great.


----------



## kyle89

Squishys home


----------



## soady

kyle89 said:


> Squishys home


I almost heard the Spongebob theme song!


----------



## LadyKeiva

5 gallon planted. Still waiting on the lovely little betta to arrive.


----------



## Tabbie82

@LadyKeiva- I love your tank. It's beautiful! That will be one lucky fish living in that tank.


----------



## LadyKeiva

Tabbie82 said:


> @LadyKeiva- I love your tank. It's beautiful! That will be one lucky fish living in that tank.


Thanks! Some how the tank I planned out the least out of all of my tanks came out the best


----------



## valen1014

@LadyKeiva 
It's beautiful! What kind of sand is that? I love the color of it, it is very natural looking.


----------



## LadyKeiva

valen1014 said:


> @LadyKeiva
> It's beautiful! What kind of sand is that? I love the color of it, it is very natural looking.


Thank you =)

The sand is by Carib Sea. It's their 'Supernaturals' line. This particular one is called 'Sunset Gold'. I've found it to be kind of hard to find the Sunset Gold one online or in stores. 

Though from what I've read it's very similar in size, texture, and color to play sand. Which is a ton cheaper, but I found that this sand is relatively easy to clean, a good repeated rinsing for about ten minutes cleans it right up. Leaving no clouding in the tank. =)


----------



## royal

@Kiara1125 that's what I'm doing! Thanks for the other suggestions though everyone!


----------



## Viva

LadyKeiva said:


> 5 gallon planted. Still waiting on the lovely little betta to arrive.


This is so pretty! I have the same sand in my 10g divided NPT. Your driftwood is very interesting, I can only find boring pieces


----------



## LadyKeiva

Viva said:


> This is so pretty! I have the same sand in my 10g divided NPT. Your driftwood is very interesting, I can only find boring pieces


It is SOOO hard to find interesting pieces of driftwood. I stop by my LFS weekly and look at what they have. At this point I just buy every cool piece I find =)


----------



## GoodMorning

very nice lady k


----------



## Bombalurina

What is your floating plant, Lady K?  I want it!


----------



## LadyKeiva

Bombalurina said:


> What is your floating plant, Lady K?  I want it!


Hrmm.. Three types in there. I had taken most of the plants in that tank from my 55 gallon in order to boost the bacteria cycle a bit. On the right side there's a small piece of Water Sprite, the circley ones around the middle ate Amazon Frogbit, and some where in there is a tiny piece of penny wort floating. The frogbit isy favorite, grows like a weed in my 55.


----------



## royal

Ooh! Can I have some? Jk!


----------



## mhunki

This is Deans tank, i do have some driftwood, and silk plants coming in though.


----------



## Kiara1125

royal said:


> @Kiara1125 that's what I'm doing! Thanks for the other suggestions though everyone!


Hehe :-D


----------



## royal

Lol


----------



## cheb01

How do you clean a tank that has all those plants in it? Just curious..I am looking for more real plants, but not sure how to clean the tank with all of them in there.


----------



## LadyKeiva

cheb01 said:


> How do you clean a tank that has all those plants in it? Just curious..I am looking for more real plants, but not sure how to clean the tank with all of them in there.


Depends on bioload really. I test my water parameters weekly. I Personally do one 40% change a week for that little one. But I have to juggle 2 other tanks and working a full time job =). I'm thinking small water changes twice a week would be good too. 

I just use a tiny tube (with a piece of pantyhose over the the end to prevent sucking up critters) and siphon anything on the bottom. Just need to be careful not to knock the plants around. Depending on the plant and how established it is, it can be pretty easy to accidentally pull one up. The Java moss can be a pain sometimes.. that get's sucked up pretty easily.


----------



## soady

LadyKeiva said:


> Depends on bioload really. I test my water parameters weekly. I Personally do one 40% change a week for that little one. But I have to juggle 2 other tanks and working a full time job =). I'm thinking small water changes twice a week would be good too.
> 
> I just use a tiny tube (with a piece of pantyhose over the the end to prevent sucking up critters) and siphon anything on the bottom. Just need to be careful not to knock the plants around. Depending on the plant and how established it is, it can be pretty easy to accidentally pull one up. The Java moss can be a pain sometimes.. that get's sucked up pretty easily.


You can easily control the suction power with your finger at the other side of the tube.


----------



## LadyKeiva

soady said:


> You can easily control the suction power with your finger at the other side of the tube.


I do =), I actually just kink the tube a bit, do the same while I'm filling as to not cause too much chaos. I just have a tendency to bump into my plants too much sometimes. I fail at the whole delicate thing at times.


----------



## JayPe3

Slowly but surely getting new decorations and play areas.


----------



## MistersMom

Very nice!!!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Tabbie82

@JayPe3- Your tank is looking good! How big is it? It looks huge!


----------



## FishyFishy89

interesting view.....now I've got some ideas!


----------



## JayPe3

Tabbie82 said:


> @JayPe3- Your tank is looking good! How big is it? It looks huge!



I believe it's a 15. I traded my 30 to a friend of mine, he told me it was a 10, but I have a 10 in my sons room and this is quite a bit larger.
He has tons of space, and I added 2 Panda Corys today, along with 2 ghost shrimp. 
Hoping to get some more play areas/decorations implemented, then getting a more "live" tank going. 
When my battery charges and I find a way to lift my tripod so it's stable (I'm new to DSLR use) I'll take a picture looking down on the tank, it's actually really cool looking.


----------



## Tabbie82

I was guessing about 15 gallons. I have a ten gallon that I keep 1 betta in and sometimes I look at him swimming around in there and wonder if he thinks he found his way into the ocean... :lol:


----------



## JayPe3

Considering he was in like a .5 gal bowl before this thing, he's ridiculously happy.
When I was prepping the tank, I stole his castle out of his bowl, and he was MAD. Literally stared at me the whole time, flared up at me, wouldn't eat his blood worms.
After I put the blue rocks in, I shoveled them out of the front corner, and used some leftover black rocks from my sons tank, and filled the void, then placed his castle in the middle, and surrounded it with the smooth stones.
When I put him in it, he went crazy, swam around his castle for a solid 10 minutes LOL.
I was pretty surprised, didn't think he'd remember/react like that. Even now since I introduced the Corys to his tank today, he's only chased them when they go near his castle.


----------



## Tabbie82

Hahahah!! Sounds that guy really loves his castle! Gotta love bettas. They certainly have unique personalities.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thats the same castle??!!!
It looks so tiny!!!! It had looked so huge in his bowl! LOL


----------



## JayPe3

FishyFishy89 said:


> Thats the same castle??!!!
> It looks so tiny!!!! It had looked so huge in his bowl! LOL



Yeah LOL
That's the same thing my girlfriend said "what happened to his castle!?" hah.
I made a thread in the pictures section (I think) regarding his fins, could you guys take a look and help me out?


----------



## Tabbie82

Just replied to your thread on his fins.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike had some algae growth. ewy
















 Mr. Grumpy Gills!!! You can see where he nipped his fins when the kitty started harassing him.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Done acclimating


----------



## SilverWolf

*Meet Fang!*

So, we're almost set up! I have more plants coming to me, so they'll get added shortly. I'm doing a NPT with a soil/sand sub. There is a chunk of Malaysian wood in there that will get covered in Java Moss too. If anyone can identify the current plants feel free to educate me! I'm running a filter with a sponge in it, and a prefilter on the intake. Right now it is just Fang in there, soon we'll add some cherry shrimps, a snail, and who know what else!

(Sorry for the crappy picture, its from my phone)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Can you get a closeup of the plant you need IDed?


----------



## SilverWolf

Here's what I have.. Sorry again for the crappy pictures, my phone sucks and my camera is down right now!


----------



## FishyFishy89

The 2nd one is Hornwort
The 3rd appears to be a melon sword. I know it's a sword plant, but I *think* its a melon sword
4th is mondo grass, mondo grass isn't fully aquatic and it'll rot underwater. If you have sunlight in that room, you COULD plant it into the top of your filter and let it grow that way.

I'm looking up the 1st one. I really like it's deep purples. Bear in mind, it may not keep it's purple, red and purple plants require high lighting to keep the color, it'll just turn green.


ETA: make sure the metal bendy thingys are off the plants, in my experience, they rot the pieces they hold together. Your and and soil should keep a good enough hold on it


----------



## FishyFishy89

Okay, from the profiles I saw
the 1st plant appears to either be Undulated Crypt, Uruguay Sword, or Wendts Red Crypt


----------



## Kithy

Went to the store today to buy some more hiding places for my pleco to try and alleviate the aggression issue before rehoming and it left me with a left over an extra large silk plant :3

So since Wednesday is my usual cleaning day for both tanks I rearranged the 20gallon and the 10gallon. Hoping the extra plant will help to give Alacrity something to amuse himself with and stop nipping his fins :|

Little worried it might be over-filled...


----------



## SilverWolf

Thanks FishyFishy89!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Betta tanks over filled? NEVER!!! I'll try to get pics of my grandma's new tank when her fish gets here. Hopefully the plants will get in the mail on the same day. I promised her plants from my 20 gallon if they didn't.....I don't want to take any out. T.T


----------



## GoodMorning

ur grandma is into bettas? cool!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my 20gL with 3 female bettas and a baby betta.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

GoodMorning said:


> ur grandma is into bettas? cool!


Well, it's kinda *our* betta. I've told her about how bettas are really smart and you can teach them tricks and such. I ordered one that I wanted online and said I'd buy it, but she can get it whatever tank she wanted. She decorated it and the fish should be here soon. The deal was that I could breed him. :3


----------



## Karebear13

where did you get the log thing?

Nice tank by the way! always wanted to do a sorority tank but I chose an Axolotl over it lol





Kiara1125 said:


> Here's my 20gL with 3 female bettas and a baby betta.


----------



## Kiara1125

Karebear13 said:


> where did you get the log thing?
> 
> Nice tank by the way! always wanted to do a sorority tank but I chose an Axolotl over it lol


Axolotls are awesome! lol still, I got the stump at Walmart. I cut off all the fake plants cuz they rot away after two or three years. There's two sizes and mine is the bigger variety.


----------



## MistersMom

He's right, you gotta cool granny. Lol  AND THAT LAST plant was indeed mondo grass, let the grassy part hang out of the top of your tank. Don't bury the roots ... just let them float there lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I have the most amazing granny ever. I know.


----------



## GoodMorning

why do girls stay up so late, Zzzzzzzzzz.....i....am.....so....tired......


----------



## Kiara1125

GoodMorning said:


> why do girls stay up so late, Zzzzzzzzzz.....i....am.....so....tired......


I haven't slept for 5 days! xD not my fault. •-•


----------



## Batmantha

Karebear13 said:


> where did you get the log thing?
> 
> Nice tank by the way! always wanted to do a sorority tank but I chose an Axolotl over it lol



Im thinking of doing that!  How do you have yours set up? What size tank and heating/cooling system do you have?


----------



## Kiyi

Fully furnished home of Shane + Rin.  (10Gal)









Made the divider myself. It looks even more crooked in real life. Lol!

Shane lives in the left side, and Rin lives in the right. Both Bettas have thier own heater. The filter is in the middle, with the intake on the right side of the divider, and the outtake on the left side. I just need to pick up another thermometer. Heh.


----------



## soady

Kiyi said:


> Fully furnished home of Shane + Rin.  (10Gal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the divider myself. It looks even more crooked in real life. Lol!
> 
> Shane lives in the left side, and Rin lives in the right. Both Bettas have thier own heater. The filter is in the middle, with the intake on the right side of the divider, and the outtake on the left side. I just need to pick up another thermometer. Heh.


Perfection!


----------



## Kiara1125

Kiyi said:


> Fully furnished home of Shane + Rin.  (10Gal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the divider myself. It looks even more crooked in real life. Lol!
> 
> Shane lives in the left side, and Rin lives in the right. Both Bettas have thier own heater. The filter is in the middle, with the intake on the right side of the divider, and the outtake on the left side. I just need to pick up another thermometer. Heh.


Awesome!


----------



## BettaKing1997

*My betta Randolph's home with a filter and air pump. Picture coming soon.*

My Betta Randolph's home comes with a modified undergravel/rock filter. Air pump for extra aeration with stone included. My filter was off. To save my filter from getting dirty so quick I turn it on only 3 times a day for 1-2 hours. Morning night and evenings. I do this every day. To make the filters last.  it keeps the water clear and my best friend healthy. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Pictures of Randolph's home.*

You can see my buddy in the picture too.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

There's no reason to use a filter if you turn in off and on. Actually, there's no reason to use one in that size of tank period. It will just create stressful water movement for him. A filter isn't really used to keep the water clear - that's what water changes are for. It cycles a tank to keep down the ammonia but its impossible to cycle that small of a tank...

I'm not trying to be rude - just saying.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*More pictures of inside bowl*

The inside of his bowl. Notice the filter. Still turned off. I will upload pictures with filter on tomorrow.


----------



## Bombalurina

Ayala is completely right in what she says - there isn't really any point having a filter if you are only going to turn it on three times a day. You may as well take it out and give him the extra room - the bowl is pretty small, so every little is going to help. 

I also noticed there doesn't appear to be a heater. If your water isn't a nice, constant 78 degrees, I strongly recommend investing in one. It will boost his immune system and keep him healthier for longer.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Thank you for letting me know. I had no idea.*

Thank you for letting me know. I wasn't aware of that. I'm a newbie at betta keeping. I'm just starting out. Thank for the wonderful notification. Now I know. Thank you. I do change the water every 1-2 weeks. I feed my friend little amounts. Of 2-3 pellets of betta food. Twice a day. Do you think that's a good meal? Let me know what you think.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Water heater. I agree.*

I will look into a water heater. Good point. Does it help if my house is a consistent temperature? And also ill take the filter out I agree on that too. How many watts for a heater do I get?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

25 watt adjustable heater.

It needs to be 78 degrees and you need 2-3 water changes a week - one 100% change and 1-2 50%s. it looks like a one gallon which is very small.

That should be good for pellets. What brand do you feed?


----------



## BettaKing1997

*My reply*

I feed him aqueon betta food pellets. Is that a good brand?


----------



## BettaKing1997

I'm willing to do what right and best for my friend. I did do the 100% 1st. Then the 50%. I just did the 2 50% yesterday. In a 1-2 week span. No more than that. So do you think he is good. For now. Or no.


----------



## Kithy

BettaKing1997 said:


> I'm willing to do what right and best for my friend. I did do the 100% 1st. Then the 50%. I just did the 2 50% yesterday. In a 1-2 week span. No more than that. So do you think he is good. For now. Or no.


If you keep up on keeping the bowl clean and don't skip water changes he should be okay but I would seriously consider at least a 2.5 or 3 gallon tank with a lid. If you have some saran wrap you should put it over the top to cover it and pole some holes in it for air. Bettas are jumpers. Mine can jump at least an inch.

Bigger tanks are much easier to manage but the minimum suggested size is like 2.5gallons. Mine lives in a 10gallon and I only have to do one 50% change in a week usually.


----------



## BettaKing1997

The water look okay. There's rarely any debris. I clean the bowl with water and a clean dry towel to dry the bowl. How much should I increase the the bowl. My betta is smaller than the picture depicts. I zoomed in on my camera. He actually. Has relatively. Some room. It's a big bowl It seems like. But on the other hand. I'm willing to increase. His space. But how much?


----------



## BettaKing1997

Bettas are jumpers? Wow. I'm going to get some Saran Wrap and do as you say. Immediately. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kithy

The more you can give him the better but there are some decent kits at pet stores or even walmart that are at least 3gallons. They usually come with under gravel filters, lights and decor. I think I saw a 3g at Walmart lastnight for $30.

The thing with fish is they basically excrete ammonia and in a small tank it can build up fast which can make your fish sick. In a week my 10gallon will have maybe .25 ammonia at the maximum, which is why I change the water, basically. So it's not as much about giving them space to swim (although that is part of it) it's about how many water changes you really have to do. The smaller the tank the more you have to do. The bigger it is the less frequently you have to change it from the ammonia/nitrite buildup.


----------



## Kithy

BettaKing1997 said:


> Bettas are jumpers? Wow. I'm going to get some Saran Wrap and do as you say. Immediately. Thanks so much.


Yep! Mine gets super excited when I go to feed him and will nearly jump out of his tank so make sure you keep it covered (don't forget the air holes though, use a pen)


----------



## Agility4fun

I lost my last Betta because he jumped through a 1" gap.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

The three gallons I've seen at Walmart are not a good shape since they are tall and skinny with little surface area. They have standard 5 and 10 gallon kits for $30. The 5 gallons have adjustable filters with a nice low flow that causes almost no water movement, but the hoods are cheap and they can't support live plants at all.


----------



## Kithy

AyalaCookiejar said:


> The three gallons I've seen at Walmart are not a good shape since they are tall and skinny with little surface area. They have standard 5 and 10 gallon kits for $30. The 5 gallons have adjustable filters with a nice low flow that causes almost no water movement, but the hoods are cheap and they can't support live plants at all.


I love how those little kits say you can have gold fish in them. Showed it to my husband yesterday and he just laughed.

Petco/Petsmart is probably a better choice for a small tank setup overall. I got my 10g at Walmart though, just the tank-no frills.


----------



## Agility4fun

I'm pretty happy with my Marina 2.65g


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Yeah, those little 3 gallons have bubblers and tbh I don't think they are good tanks for ANY fish, since they are too small for all fish but bettas and they are too tall and narrow for a Betta. I do like the low flow on walmarts 5 gallon kits' filters, but the filters themselves suck anyways (and the cartridges are a joke. Works best if you just replace them with filter sponge). They wouldn't be all that bad if the hoods weren't cheap plastic with a stupid insert for those tiny LED strips. I had to buy a new hood for my 10 gallon and it costed more than the entire 5 gallon kits do. But walmarts 5.5 and 10 gallons are standard tanks. The kits are cheap, would be okay if you didn't ever plan on having live plants. But Petco/petsmart just have a bigger variety, better heaters/food/everything else, so going to one of them is just killing two birds with one stone. Walmart only sells tetra pellets and preset heaters and they don't have the filter sponge or silk plants... Unfortunately, walmarts all I have in town so I had to order all of my accessories online. I wish there was one place that just had everything... Besides what I've got from Walmart, I've ordered things from 6 different sources online. You don't even want to know how much I spent in total on shipping alone (especially since two orders were live fish with express shipping).


----------



## Agility4fun

I have live plants in mine and everything seems to be going swimmingly.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=5575&pictureid=35791


----------



## Kwomais

Agi, I love that tank shape, what is it? (The tank, I mean)


----------



## Kiara1125

My bettas only jump when I hold my finger above the water. I train them to bite me. xD


----------



## royal

Cool! I've trained mine to flare at my finger when it is on the wall of the tank, and also to follow my finger around the tank! Love my little baby


----------



## DanielaMarie

Hey everyone! I love the tanks. I'm currently in the process of redoing my tank for a different look as well as to replace the plants. I had a bit of an algae infestation that's gradually killing my plants. So far I've switched from gravel to sand and replaced some floating anacharis and a couple of amazon swords in the back of the tank and will be replacing the remaining swords. I'm also looking at making it more heavily planted and was wondering if you all had any suggestions on additional plants. This is what it currently looks like. In terms of fish, I have one betta, 4 neon tetras, and 4 panda corries that get along great.


----------



## Tabbie82

@DanielaMarie- I love the way your tank looks now! I can't wait to see how it looks once you've made changes. How big is your tank?


----------



## Shadyr

My pride and joy, my Christmas present! The plants are filling out nicely (well, some of them, some aren't doing much but at least aren't dying)


----------



## DanielaMarie

Tabbie82 said:


> @DanielaMarie- I love the way your tank looks now! I can't wait to see how it looks once you've made changes. How big is your tank?


Thanks Tabbie! It's a 10 gallon.


----------



## Tabbie82

It looks like it is kind of square in shape? There are some nice square ones I've looked at. Is yours square and do you like it?


----------



## Bombalurina

Hi Daniela.  Your tank is extremely pretty, but also quite overstocked. I'd suggest adding a second filter or a bunch more plants, and/or doing some extra water changes. Despite the over-stockedness, I'd also add one more tetra and one more cory, or two more tetras, so that they can have a proper school.


----------



## Agility4fun

So neat DanielaMarie! Tat's a massive structure in the middle, is it a manufactured piece or wood?


----------



## Agility4fun

Shadyr...even though you have quite a few structure pieces, I really see the beautiful plants. Maybe it's the color contrast? Your tank is a stunner.


----------



## Shadyr

Agility4fun said:


> Shadyr...even though you have quite a few structure pieces, I really see the beautiful plants. Maybe it's the color contrast? Your tank is a stunner.


Thank you - it was a design by committee! I had the modern bits....the kids loved the castle and so in it went. No one actually hides in the hidey cichilid stones, but hubby really liked the way they looked, so they stayed too. And I think I have spent more on the plants than on the fish, lol. But most importantly the fish seem to be thriving (I never knew neons and glowlines could get so big!), so it was a good investment!


----------



## DanielaMarie

Tabbie82 said:


> It looks like it is kind of square in shape? There are some nice square ones I've looked at. Is yours square and do you like it?


It's the typical 12-3/4"L x 20-1/4"W x 10"H, 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Tabbie82

@DanielaMarie- Oh, ok! Thanks.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Agility4fun said:


> So neat DanielaMarie! Tat's a massive structure in the middle, is it a manufactured piece or wood?


It's a manufactured decor piece from Petco.


----------



## royal

Cool!


----------



## Karebear13

This tank is really awesome! i have that rusty cube and my betta loves it!





Shadyr said:


> My pride and joy, my Christmas present! The plants are filling out nicely (well, some of them, some aren't doing much but at least aren't dying)
> 
> View attachment 79325


----------



## Sharktagger07

*The new 10*

10 gallon with an ok mix of plants. I need some more root and some floaters.


----------



## Atena

here is an update to Guppy-Rama...

The Murano glass seahorse was his christmas gift. It goes well with the glass sword in the stone. The plants are finally doing well also.


----------



## Sugarbeet

Here is Magnus' 5 gallon. I'm on the prowl for a floating plant that a beginner can't screw up, since everything else besides the marimo is silk/smushy plastic, but he seems to like his little jungle all the same.










That mysterious black smudge in the middle is Magnus. I turned the ceiling light off to try to cut down on the glare, so he had to see what was up and check the surface of the water _just in case_. Little guy, just because you live in the kitchen doesn't mean you get food around the clock...


----------



## Kiara1125

Sugarbeet said:


> Here is Magnus' 5 gallon. I'm on the prowl for a floating plant that a beginner can't screw up, since everything else besides the marimo is silk/smushy plastic, but he seems to like his little jungle all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That mysterious black smudge in the middle is Magnus. I turned the ceiling light off to try to cut down on the glare, so he had to see what was up and check the surface of the water _just in case_. Little guy, just because you live in the kitchen doesn't mean you get food around the clock...


You should try some amazon frogbit. It's great, grows quickly, and beautiful.


----------



## royal

@sugarbeet love your tank!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I moved his plant to the other corner. We both like it more there.


----------



## Kiara1125

He's gorgeous Hadoken!


----------



## royal

Agreed! Both him and the tank!


----------



## bettaluver14

i'm currently cycling a marineland bio-wheel 10gal so i will get back to this and post when its ready :3


----------



## Lodie

Mr. Boy's 10g NPT









Cirrus & Tyrion's Divided 10g NPT









Francesco's 5g NPT









Ariel's 2.5g Half-Planted Mini-Bow (Eco-Complete)


----------



## Kiara1125

GORGEOUS Lodie! Can you PM me on how you created your NPTs?


----------



## Lodie

Kiara1125 said:


> GORGEOUS Lodie! Can you PM me on how you created your NPTs?


Thank you! And I will get you all the details... just as soon as I go finish making some dinner!


----------



## Kwomais

Lodie, I love that driftwood piece in the 5 gal, very interesting to look at.


----------



## Sugarbeet

Kiara1125 said:


> You should try some amazon frogbit. It's great, grows quickly, and beautiful.


I just googled amazon frogbit and it looks like it would be perfect, thanks for the suggestion!

@royal: Thanks! This is my first tank, so I stalked this thread to learn how to arrange things nicely. 

Lodie, those planted tanks look amazing. Very inspiring. :shock: And Hadokin Kitty's fish is so pretty he's distracting me from his tank... I like how the marimo is sort of showcased, though. I can't get enough of those things.


----------



## BettaLovee

Well here is the transformation that I have made for my Betta named Bubbles in about a week. He came home from the pet store and was placed in a one gallon "tank" then I came on here and did some research and that changed alot. As a result, you can now see that he is in his 5 gallon Marineland tank that he has all to himself. I think he is still figuring out how to get around the filter, I put it on its lowest setting but he still seems a little annoyed. All the plants are fake silk plants and I went ahead and attached the log to a suction cup so it stays in place. 

My only concern with this fish is that I never see him eat. I have three types of food that i've tried and I personally have not seen him even attempt to eat any of it yet. He sees it and goes up to it and wont eat it. Kind of stressing me out...he has had alot of adjustments this week but still.

If you guys have any suggestions for the tank or for his eating thing let me know!!


----------



## JayPe3

Practicing with my camera a bit more, I found my second lense is better for getting pictures of Birdee.


----------



## Lodie

Kwomais said:


> Lodie, I love that driftwood piece in the 5 gal, very interesting to look at.


Thanks! I really like it, too. Too bad it's a fake decoration turned on it's side! LOL! I filled the hole in the "bottom", which is on the left side, with rocks so Francesco can't swim in it and get stuck.

And, thanks, Sugarbeet!


----------



## FishyFishy89

heres a guide to a bottle baffle for your filter
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/step-step-filter-baffle-30139/

You can also get some filter floss and use a rubber band to fasten it to the filter


----------



## BettaLovee

FishyFishy89 said:


> heres a guide to a bottle baffle for your filter
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/step-step-filter-baffle-30139/
> 
> You can also get some filter floss and use a rubber band to fasten it to the filter


Thanks!!!


----------



## jinxhex

Divided 5.5 gallon









1st 3 gallon









2nd 3 gallon









3rd 3 gallon


----------



## DforDrago

*Drago's new habitat*

I have been nosing around at everyone's pics...it took me a few days to see them all and I was really inspired. Drago came home from Wal-Mart in a little plastic cup thingy and I purchased a 1-gallon tank/bowl thing. I thought I was doing something...lol. After seeing everyone's beautiful habitats, I went out and purchased a 5-gallon Marineland tank for Drago. He seems happy and he's loving all of the extra room. He doesn't seem very interested in his little hut "hidey-hole" structure, wanting to rest on the pink plant or behind the heater. I'm sure I'll be wanting to change things up again soon, but for now I really love it and him. :-D

I'll post a pic just as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## royal

U just click the go advanced button. Then you scroll down,and will see a manage attachments button. Click on it,and the Site will guide you from there. Hope I helped!
Oh and if u meant physically taking a photo, I'm not very good either.


----------



## DforDrago

*Drago's home*

Okay, here are the pics of Drago's new 5-gallon home!

And thank you Royal!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I love it! Can I admit that I cheated and tried to imagine the tank based off of your avatar?


----------



## Bombalurina

My temporary 3 gallon hospital tank. Odysseus is lurking at the bottom between the bridge and the terracotta pot.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I think that's the coolest hospital tank I've ever seen. Hah!


----------



## Bombalurina

Thanks! He's a shy little boy so he needs plenty of places to hide, and has severe fin rot so I wanted him to be able to rest on the plants. 

I've just realised how much reflection there is in that photo. Oops.


----------



## acadialover

wow... Francesco si gorgeous !


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

If it means anything, I didn't see it until you said anything.


----------



## DforDrago

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I love it! Can I admit that I cheated and tried to imagine the tank based off of your avatar?


Kitty, thank you so much! So how close was your imagination? lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

DforDrago said:


> Kitty, thank you so much! So how close was your imagination? lol


Uhmmmm.....I imagined a different pink flower, but I like yours better anyways! xD


----------



## acadialover

Very nice !! Glad you did some reading up on how to care for your new buddy.
I just went through the same thing with a new BEtta. Use pellets with an occasional frozen bloodworm if available . Mine went for 5 days without eating. Then I read the "garlic trick ' on here. I smashed a clove of garlic, and then pressed a couple of the pellets into the juice. I When the pellets were soaked in the oil, I popped them into the tank. Took him seconds to smell the garlic, came out and snarfed u p the pellets ! Good luck. should work.


----------



## royal

You're welcome drago!


----------



## catmel

my 2.5 gallon planted tank, with my crown tail betta.. just joined the family about a week ago


----------



## royal

Nice!


----------



## Karebear13

Update on Benz's tank!


----------



## royal

Wow! Nice!


----------



## Karebear13

Thanks! he looks huge in that pic! wanna update to a ten gallon hopefully this summer!


----------



## royal

I'm doing the same thing, except it will be this weekend! Yay!


----------



## Karebear13

How exciting! are you going to add any other fish?


----------



## royal

Yeah, it will be him and one other betta. Can't wait to decorate it!


----------



## JBonez423

This are their homes while they're babies. I recently ordered a 5 gallon tank with a divider that will become their permanent home as soon as it gets here. I can't wait, I'm going to decorate it all pretty- they'll love it!

These are my babies, I'm no expert but I estimate that Floyd is approaching 6 weeks while Cali might be 4 weeks. 

Floyd (he's actually a very royal blue but the camera washed him out to turquoise):









Instagram pic better shows his color:









Cali (does anyone think she might be a marble? She was the only one there with coloring like this, I'm super excited):


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Your second gal definitely looks like a marble!!!


----------



## royal

That are so cute! I agree with hadoken.


----------



## JBonez423

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Your second gal definitely looks like a marble!!!


Fabulous! I've looked this up to see what it will mean for her coloring, but it seems to be pretty mysterious. I'm excited. Does that clue me in on her type at all? I'm sure they're both Veiltails, but a girl can dream! :roll:


----------



## royal

Lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

JBonez423 said:


> Fabulous! I've looked this up to see what it will mean for her coloring, but it seems to be pretty mysterious. I'm excited. Does that clue me in on her type at all? I'm sure they're both Veiltails, but a girl can dream! :roll:


Lol, yes they both look to be VT (I think)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

JBonez423 said:


> Fabulous! I've looked this up to see what it will mean for her coloring, but it seems to be pretty mysterious. I'm excited. Does that clue me in on her type at all? I'm sure they're both Veiltails, but a girl can dream! :roll:


Marbles are fun because you really don't know what they will do. I have seen some very drastic/surprising color changes, and others not so drastic or surprising. Unfortunately I am horrible at guessing tail types on females, lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My marble girl isn't doing much. I kinda like it that way, but she's my only marble so I really wouldn't have minded! I was worried about confusing her, but since she's my only marble, I'm a little disappointed now.


----------



## JBonez423

I think she's definitely a she! After doing extensive research, she has the egg dot, so maybe! But they're both long and slim, so who knows. This is the only downside to buying babies; the suspense is torturous! lol!

I found some pictures suggesting Floyd, at least, might be a Crowntail? Here's hoping! Honestly, though, if they both grow up healthy and happy, I'll be pleased regardless!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh, sorry, I looked closer. I think you're right about the CT one. I couldn't see the rays sticking out.


----------



## JBonez423

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh, sorry, I looked closer. I think you're right about the CT one. I couldn't see the rays sticking out.


I'll keep my fingers crossed on that one! ;-)


----------



## Minnieservis

Hi everyone! I'm new here and enjoying all of the gorgeous tanks! I currently have a 2 gallon tank with an undergravel filter and air pump system, along with a tank heater. I was wondering if that was a good set up? My main concern is the bubbles, I was worried they might bother my fish? Thanks!


----------



## kaynmil

*Creamcicle and Mr. Betta's homes*

Here's creamcicles 2.5 g tank! 









and here is creamcicle!! chilling by his log!!









Here is Mr. Betta's 1 gallon!!! 










And here is Mr. Betta









sorry if pics are too big and blurry cant figure out how to change them on my work computer emailed them too myself from my phone..


----------



## Tabbie82

kaynmil- I can't see any pictures.


----------



## kaynmil

They show up on my computer 8(


----------



## JBonez423

I can't see them, either!


----------



## kaynmil

*Creamcicle and Mr. Betta's homes take 2*

lets see if it works this time im attaching pics instead of hyperlink of pic

This is Creamcicle's 2.5 gallon home 









and creamcicle!! 









and here is Mr. Betta's 1 gallon home.. I use to have Zanakard in this tank he's the betta in my avatar or profile pic. I gave him to a friend recently and moved Mr. Betta into this tank. 









and here is Mr. Betta (currently treating him for popeye for over 2 months now, poor lil man, he's as happy as can be despite his big eye which is on the other side of him on this pic you cant see it)


----------



## JBonez423

He's a beaut! =] What is popeye?


----------



## kaynmil

Thanks 8) .. It's a bacterial Infection in their eye and their eye bulges out..their eye can be 4 times bigger than what it should be..Ive never had a betta sick before and ive had betta's for 14 years..! Iv'e tried all kinds of meds nothing has worked. spent like 50 bucks in the past 2 months...luckily, hes as happy as can be and his behavoir hasnt changed his eye is just huge and he prolly can't see out of it..


----------



## Tabbie82

Very nice! I love Creamcicle's yellow color! (And his name) :-D


----------



## kaynmil

Thanks !! 8)


----------



## JBonez423

That's crazy!! I just googled it, poor fish.. Hope he gets better quick!


----------



## kaynmil

Thanks!! its Unsightly but doesnt cause pain, just loss of sight! I'm just glad he's getting the better of it and not it getting the better of him since he;s still a happy fish! I hope the new mediciation works...


----------



## White Mage

LadyKeiva said:


> 5 gallon planted. Still waiting on the lovely little betta to arrive.


OMG <3


I'm hiring you to redo all my tanks for me. 

it's beautiful! Lucky spoiled fish, lol.


----------



## JBonez423

Love it!! I definitely want to make mine really pretty and natural looking like this. Once my tank arrives, I'll be taking a PetCo trip to look at some plants!

Btw, anyone know type of scum sucker that does really well with a betta?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

JBonez423 said:


> Love it!! I definitely want to make mine really pretty and natural looking like this. Once my tank arrives, I'll be taking a PetCo trip to look at some plants!
> 
> Btw, anyone know type of scum sucker that does really well with a betta?



Bristlenose or rubberlip plecos stay small and don't bug bettas.


----------



## JBonez423

Thanks, Hadoken! =] Water changes seem to stress my guys out a bit, so I'm hoping between a scum sucker in each side and a filter plus a turkey baster for uneaten food, I can keep them to a minimum.


----------



## JayPe3

I would love to do a planted tank like that.


----------



## kaynmil

That is an awesome planted tank.:-D. I would love to do one too someday. but With a 75 gallon turtle tank and a 10 gallon turtle tank that need to be upgraded to a 150 gallon and a 75 gallon as the turtles grow Im afraid I wont have room for anything else besides the 3 small tanks I have for my bettas and one frog.. 8( I could do some live plants in the small tanks.. but i would love to have three 5 gallon planted tanks someday.. I currently have a 2.5 gallon and two 1 gallon tanks for 2 bettas and a dwarf frog....


----------



## LadyKeiva

Thank you all for the kind words =) Our newly added halfmoon, Jasper, seems to really love it. He's a fan of wiggling through the Wisteria in the back right.

I'm dying to set up another little gem of a 5 gallon. They're so much fun to plant/arrange. And all the maintenance is a complete breeze compared to the 55. The filler water change buckets for the 55 weight half as much as I do >,<.

But I already have a 55 gallon, 10 gallon and this 5 in my bedroom. Running out of outlets >,<.


----------



## acadialover

Beautiful tank !! Remember that it important to do partial water changes a couple times a week in the beginning with a NPT. Do you have snails and shrimp in the tank also ? I have followed OFL thread exactly and have had no problems. You don't want gas to build up under the sand. Water is like the air we breath. The filter dos not clean the water if I remember correctly. LEt's se aphoto of your fishy ????


----------



## acadialover

I too have run out of outlets ...


----------



## LadyKeiva

acadialover said:


> Beautiful tank !! Remember that it important to do partial water changes a couple times a week in the beginning with a NPT. Do you have snails and shrimp in the tank also ? I have followed OFL thread exactly and have had no problems. You don't want gas to build up under the sand. Water is like the air we breath. The filter dos not clean the water if I remember correctly. LEt's se aphoto of your fishy ????


I'm doing changes every three days or so. =) Not my first planted, this one is so much easier than the 55. My 55 gallon is Heavily planted.. It's like a jungle in there. 

And I do have snails and shrimp in this betta tanl. I actually brought over a couple of assassin snails from my 55 to keep the ramshorn and bladder snails at bay >,>. The assassins are always pulling my my dwarf hairgrass in the 55. Little Buggers.


----------



## JBonez423

acadialover said:


> I too have run out of outlets ...


Surge protectors are a fish owner's best friend. ;]


----------



## LadyKeiva

JBonez423 said:


> Surge protectors are a fish owner's best friend. ;]


I'm afraid I'm going to overload. I already have 2 full 6 slotters, a full 8, a half full 8, and a probably 10 other things plugged in around the room, computer, tv, lamps, etc.. >,< 

And for some reason there are 4 small bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, and a hallway all on in one section.


----------



## JBonez423

LadyKeiva said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to overload. I already have 2 full 6 slotters, a full 8, a half full 8, and a probably 10 other things plugged in around the room, computer, tv, lamps, etc.. >,<
> 
> And for some reason there are 4 small bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, and a hallway all on in one section.


LOL! Oh boy.. that is not good!


----------



## PrettyFrank

Here is my tank with its sunken city theme. At night I turn on the blue LEDs and the fluorescent colored rocks glow. :3 More plants to come!


----------



## Janan

Gorgeous!

Here my first attempt at a planted home for Leo. The water hasn't cleared yet, probably because I keep rearranging the furniture. lol

I am concerned because Leo paces back and forth on the front of the tank. He only stops when I talk to him.

Does anyone have any stories of their betta doing this and then eventually stops? I hate to think of him doing this forever. I'll go back to his round 2 gallon jug.


----------



## motherpeters

White Mage said:


> OMG <3
> 
> 
> I'm hiring you to redo all my tanks for me.
> 
> it's beautiful! Lucky spoiled fish, lol.


I love this tank as well! It's inspiring!


----------



## LadyKeiva

As requested.. Picture of my new betta =).. You can see where he nipped his fins during shipping.. Seems to be healing well though










and his new bubble nest


----------



## Kiara1125

GORGEOUS!! I LOVE his coloration!


----------



## DanielaMarie

He's Gorgeous!


----------



## Karebear13

PrettyFrank said:


> Here is my tank with its sunken city theme. At night I turn on the blue LEDs and the fluorescent colored rocks glow. :3 More plants to come!


where did you get the triton statue? 

Tank is lovely btw!


----------



## PrettyFrank

Karebear13 said:


> where did you get the triton statue?
> 
> Tank is lovely btw!


Thank you! I got it from Wal Mart. Totally unexpected, right?


----------



## acadialover

sweet !!!!!


----------



## Karebear13

PrettyFrank said:


> Thank you! I got it from Wal Mart. Totally unexpected, right?


Lol yeah! a lot of the decorations I see on this thread that I like are from Wal mart! lol so weird but cool I guess!


----------



## Agility4fun

LadyKeiva said:


> As requested.. Picture of my new betta =).. You can see where he nipped his fins during shipping.. Seems to be healing well though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and his new bubble nest


Is that pennywort hanging from the top?


----------



## LadyKeiva

Agility4fun said:


> Is that pennywort hanging from the top?


In the top left it is. The rest of it is amazon frogbit. Had chucked in a small piece from another tank of mine to add some more stem/floating to the new tank.


----------



## JBonez423

I need some tank advice for the babies. I want to do a really trippy theme when I get their 5 gallon. I'm thinkin of putting a tie dye poster in the background, black and blue or pink gravel, blue, red and green plants, etc. any design ideas?


----------



## royal

Got my 10 gallon!!! Very excited


----------



## CheuSen1

my 5 gallon tanks, no plants except a few moss balls


----------



## 1romero

heres a pic of my 5 gallon planted tank


----------



## amzingaly

Here is my 5 gallon tank (pardon my hideous blue sand/gravel mix). Somewhere in there is my halfmoon betta and 2 ghost shrimp:shock:


----------



## betta0131

My soon to be 20g sorority :-D


----------



## Karebear13

super nice! is that Java fern buried in the gravel? 
btw what kind of plant is the one that looks like grass?


----------



## betta0131

Thanks! Yes it is a java fern, The grass plant is fake, I bought it at petsmart for like 5-10 dollars.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You should tie your java fern to a pot, rock or driftwood. It'll rot if planted in substrate.


----------



## betta0131

Ok thanks. Do you know where I could get some inexpensive wood?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I bought a piece of Mopani Wood from PetsMart for $7.99 It would fit snuggly into my 5.5 gallon. They all come in different shapes and sizes tho.
It's in the reptile section, do NOT get the grapewood. I read of fish dying when using it.


----------



## JBonez423

Is it bad that I just spent 60 bucks on a 5 gallon tank and a set up, yet I'm already thinking of getting a bigger tank for my birthday..? This is what happens when you work from home and have lots of space to fill. Oi.

On another note, is it bad to take wood out of the wild? Would it contain parasites? I would boil it, of course.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I've read of several people getting driftwood from outside. It MUST be from a water source. No bark. You must lay it out to completely dry 1st. And then boil it to remove toxins and then start soaking to remove tannins(if you want those removed)


----------



## JBonez423

Thanks! =]


----------



## JBonez423

*New Tank!!!!*

Oh my gosh, you guys. The tank finally came. I leaped off my bed and ran squealing to the door in a tizzy of excitement. Just about gave Grams a heart attack! I spent an hour setting up that tank and I actually wished it took longer lol I could feel my blood pressure dropping. Love it!

This was the end result:









I took the advice of some fellow fish lovers on here and raided the Walmart craft aisle for decor. I'm super glad I did. It was so much cheaper! I grabbed a couple of trippy holographic sheets to plaster on the back of the tank, they immediately started flaring at their reflections! Both of them full out flaring! So I'm starting to really think they're males. They weren't playing around, that's for sure! 

I ended up with a single albino pleco for my clean up crew, he's one manning it right now but as soon as petco gets some red cherry shrimp, I'll be on that! He's getting along fine with Floyd; neither of them pay any attention to each other.









I had plans to only get my grandma a betta, but I came away with another baby, too. *sigh* I was kicking myself the whole time, but a voice in my head kept going, "But.. but... I want a red one." I reasoned with myself that I would have a tank free, so.. yepp. I officially have 3 bettas. But that's ok! I'm hoping this one is female. I named him/her Jagger. So now it's Floyd, Marley, and Jagger. ;]
















I got grandma a crowntail. If all else, I wanted to be sure we had one in the house! They had so many amazingly colored fish.. think they might have just gotten a shipment. Grandma said blue or red, sooo I settled on both!















 

Every so often he unfurls beautifully, but for the moment he's Mr. Grumpy Gills.

Everyone is looking great, no one seems traumatized and everyone seems to be acclimated well! Keeping my fingers crossed that it will stay that way.

^.^


----------



## JBonez423

Here's a better picture of the tank, you can see the background I put on. =]


----------



## BabyFishie202

Armani got a New Apartment. I found this little 1.5 gallon Tetra Aquarium kit at Goodwill for $7.00!!!! A STEAL:-D!! So I put it in the car and my dad cracked it by pushing it with a suitcase  !! It has a little crack on the side I had to to seal But still a Steal. I bought some sand from petco & was it out until it was crystal clear. Tell me what you guys think .


----------



## shushcat

^ It's so pretty! I love the simplicity of it, and of course the price is awesome. Were you planning on doing anything else with it?


----------



## acadialover

Hi Jbonez, love the tank did you see my private message to you ? ?


----------



## JBonez423

Thanks acadialover! No I didn't, my message box is empty.


----------



## BabyFishie202

Thank you ShushCat. I think i will add a small cave or something??? I really dont know , but the weird thing is a day after I got it i found another exactly like it at a garage sale for $12!:lol: I have them now in sync with my room ( Blue, Black, and Silver) I think i want to get a HMPK from aquabid.:-D;-)


----------



## 3k00rb

Here's my tank now - I went ahead and decided to try my hand with a live plant


----------



## shushcat

I think a cave would be awesome!


----------



## JBonez423

Nice little vase/cave! I saw those at petco but they were a little out of my price range atm lol.


----------



## BabyFishie202

DOes anybody know where I could find some decorations cheap??? I want to make my tanks ornate.


----------



## Karebear13

love the idea of putting the plants in the vase! looks awesome






3k00rb said:


> Here's my tank now - I went ahead and decided to try my hand with a live plant


----------



## JBonez423

BabyFishie202 said:


> DOes anybody know where I could find some decorations cheap??? I want to make my tanks ornate.


Check out the craft aisle at Walmart. So far, that's been the best tip I received here. Buy silk flowers, take any metal piping out, stuff them into a Styrofoam block and bury them under substrate. There's lots of small glass vases, and other decorative items you can use for your fish to swim in and out of. I also mixed decorative gravel with little glass marbles I found with the fake plants. Fake grass plants are actually wicked cheap, I got both mine on sale at PetCo for 2.00 apiece! =]


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Floyd's tank is now Floyd and Freddie's tank lol
Since my last pic I have added a reptile hide to Floyd's side (left), it is shale and all natural stone and he loves swimming in and out of it, that big silk plant is still in there as well as some big river rocks. In the back is an Amazon Sword that is still acclimating, slowly but surely and closer to the front is two sprigs of water wisteria. 
On Freddie's side is the purple plant that initially ripped up Floyd's fins before I trimmed off the parts that were causing the problem. I actually threw it away yesterday but after getting a purple fish I had to put it back in. Luckily it was in the wastebasket with a new bag, so no other trash, I still rinsed it though and it really compliments the fish's color. Freddie has the Java Fern that is growing like crazy and a sprig of wisteria in the back behind a big hunk of driftwood. I dug out the gravel under the wood and he loves to swim under it and hide. He also has a few river rocks and of course the filter, that's pantyhose on the it lol
Not sure where I will put Jim (marimo) there isn't a whole lot of room on either side anymore lol may just plop it down on that basking platform on Floyd's side.


----------



## JBonez423

Hey CrazyDiamond, one of my Berta's names is Floyd, too! From the looks of your username, yours was also named after Pink Floyd! Too freaking funny! xD


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I have seen your posts XD I was like wow I am so original LOL My moss ball was called Bob Marley until I saw you (I think it was you) had a fish named Marley and I was like okay . . . Jim Morrison it is then xD


----------



## JBonez423

LMAO that is too funny! Don't worry, I've only had Floyd for a month so I'm sure you've had yours longer than me anyway! I get on these kicks when it comes to naming animals. First it was birds after cereal, now fish after amazing bands! But at least the rock and roll will live on in our fish. ;] what's everyone's names? I know they're on your signature but my phone cuts it off. -.-" lol. 

Mine are Floyd, Marley, Jagger, Jett and Beatle. =P


----------



## Crowntails

Freddie is so beautiful! I love EEs.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

OMG you have one named Jett, AWESOME! lol
I've had Floyd for about 5 weeks so a little longer than a month. And the purple fella's name is Freddie Mercury lol and the marimo is Jim Morrison of course lol I just got Freddie today, he's so pretty!
Thank you Crowntails ^^


----------



## JBonez423

=P Ahh see I told ya! You're plenty original. Freddy is wicked pretty! I wanted an EE, saw a couple truly gorgeous ones at petco buuuut if I spend 20 bucks on a fish... Well, let's just say I can't spend $20 on a fish! xD Jett is actually a pleco, too, lol the name came to me after watching her dart around the tank.. And then I love rock and roll was stuck in my head for the rest of the day. 

Beautiful tank! Looks like everyone has a lovely home. ^.^


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Yeah he was $19.99 >.< lol I love Joan Jett she's awesome (chick crush) 
Tanks for the compliments


----------



## JBonez423

Yesss her and Janis Joplin. I was actually gunna get another pleco and name it Joplin! xD 

My pleasure!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

:O Jett and Joplin would be amazing! lol


----------



## JBonez423

So many awesome band names to use, so little fish... xD


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I know! xD Idk who I could possibly name Zeppelin, that is my favorite band, I'm thinking a black CT, maybe with some blue. Must find a worthy fish . . . and buy another tank >.<


----------



## JBonez423

Omg YES! That would be an epic name for a fish.. Either black and blue or black and red. Definitely needs to be worthy of the name! Lol who knows, you'll probably stumble across it when you go to petco/Walmart/etc for some fish food... And you'll just be like oh. My. God... I found you!

I'm like that with Queen currently. I reall want it to be male, too 
=P I also eventually want Monster, for Of Monsters and Men, because they're my current favorite band lol!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Queen would have to be a special fish too xD I love Queen.
Monsters and Men is a good band  haven't listened to them in a while though.


----------



## JBonez423

Lol I just kind of discovered them. I have a huge musical obsession and my computer is full of music, so it takes me awhile to get around to certain bands. Then once I hear them I listen to them over and over and over.


----------



## JBonez423

Of monsters and men, not queen lol queen's always been one of my favs. Dad passed his obsession onto me!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I love Queen, probably my second favorite band behind Zeppelin xD I almost named the marimo Robert Plant as a joke lol


----------



## JBonez423

LMAO! That's awesome. Totally shoulda done it! xD


----------



## CrazyDiamond

. . . could always get another XD


----------



## JBonez423

Horray for excuses to get more living things! ;D


----------



## royal

@crazydiamond is your tank anaqueon 10 gallon? Because if it is, we have the same tank! Lol, here's a pic of mine  sorry my lighting is horrible,and I haven't installed my lights yet. In my tank are 4 tall plastic plants(they passed the test,don't worry) a tetra whisper 10i filter,and a 50 watt heater.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

royal said:


> @crazydiamond is your tank anaqueon 10 gallon? Because if it is, we have the same tank! Lol, here's a pic of mine  sorry my lighting is horrible,and I haven't installed my lights yet. In my tank are 4 tall plastic plants(they passed the test,don't worry) a tetra whisper 10i filter,and a 50 watt heater.


It is actually XD


----------



## futurevet

Here is my setup! I am getting a new sponge filter and will finish cycling it before my betta goes in it. Do you guys like the red rock or no? I don't want him to feel cramped even though its a 10 gallon!


----------



## JBonez423

Love the red rock! Not cramped at all. =] it might look better In the middle though!


----------



## futurevet

JBonez423 said:


> Love the red rock! Not cramped at all. =] it might look better In the middle though!


I tried putting it in the middle, but I think I like the "openness" look in the middle more than the rock. I will probably move thins around anyway so my betta is more interested in everything!


----------



## Karebear13

Love the red rock and im sure the betta is gonna love going through it! tank is very nice! lucky betta!

and also if that is java fern planted in the gravel just a warning java fern should be tied to a rock or wood not buried in the gravel it will begin to rot. make sure the roots are not buried in substrate


----------



## futurevet

Karebear13 said:


> Love the red rock and im sure the betta is gonna love going through it! tank is very nice! lucky betta!
> 
> and also if that is java fern planted in the gravel just a warning java fern should be tied to a rock or wood not buried in the gravel it will begin to rot. make sure the roots are not buried in substrate


Oh my goodness, thank you! That wouldn't have good! Can i tie it with thread, like sewing machine thread?


----------



## Karebear13

I have been trying to figure that out myself! i don't know what to tie it with so i have it floating

anyone suggestions on what to tie plants with?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know some people use fishing line, or I believe nylon cord. Its only supposed to be temporary until the roots of the plant take hold, but I'd be worried about the fishing line harming/cutting the fish and I'm not sure on the nylon cord... I used fishing line to make a shelf for some floating QT tanks and its relatively cheap for a big roll of it.


----------



## Karebear13

Yeah i would be scared to do that with my fish in there but futurevet your betta isn't in there yet right... maybe u can tie it and the roots should take hold before you add your betta in


----------



## Bombalurina

I have used both undyed cotton and fishing line. As long as the line is tied tightly enough, it won't hurt the fish.


----------



## futurevet

Ok, thanks! I am pretty sure I have fishing line somewhere, so I will use that! And no, the betta is not in there yet.


----------



## motherpeters

I really like the black substrate with the red rock against it. Makes it really stand out!


----------



## mhunki

I rearranged the tank, and took away the bulky tree, he seems to like it a lot more. I also have marimo balls on the way that i can't wait to add.


----------



## MistersMom

My alltime data favorite thread


----------



## CrazyDiamond

mhunki said:


> I rearranged the tank, and took away the bulky tree, he seems to like it a lot more. I also have marimo balls on the way that i can't wait to add.


To avoid what happened to me and my marimo I would suggest very closely examining your marimo before adding it to the tank and possibly salt treating it for worms. I had a HUGE planarian outbreak after I put mine into the tank and had to deep clean my tank :/ it really sucked. If you quarantine I would recommend you do it for a week because the worms didn't infest the tank, bad enough for me to notice, until a week after I put the marimo in. But a salt treatment will treat the plant right away and make it safe to add to the tank much sooner.


----------



## mhunki

I plan on quarantining them for two weeks before i put them in my tank. Thank you for the warning though, i would definitely not want to clean worms out of my tank. I'm waiting for some driftwood to soak for the next two weeks so I'm learning to be patient with what i put in my tank.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

mhunki said:


> I plan on quarantining them for two weeks before i put them in my tank. Thank you for the warning though, i would definitely not want to clean worms out of my tank. I'm waiting for some driftwood to soak for the next two weeks so I'm learning to be patient with what i put in my tank.


I unfortunately was not patient at all xD and paid the price  good luck with your tank!


----------



## Karebear13

mhunki said:


> I rearranged the tank, and took away the bulky tree, he seems to like it a lot more. I also have marimo balls on the way that i can't wait to add.


Love that shark teeth cave! where did you get it?


----------



## mhunki

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...products-great-white-shark-jaws-ornament.html I fell in love with it as soon as i saw it. Plus it's entertaining to watch my betta swim through a set of jaws.


----------



## Karebear13

Yeah its awesome! looking for something cool like that for my axolotl tank!


----------



## bserrano2

Renji's home 2.5 minibow tank. (not pictured) I just placed in the heater today. I also have the filter covered by the foot of a panty hose to control the filter's current.


----------



## Karebear13

Very cute! you might want to add a cave in there to give him some security!


----------



## shushcat

This is Eris's tank. I'm planning on transferring him and the other betta to a double divided 10gal with black sand substrate in the future, but for now, this is how it is.

The plant area around the heater is a bit of a mess, and there's a lot of algae growing there. There's a mixture of fake and real amazon swords that have been doing nicely. My onion bulb is getting taller than the tank and is growing roots haha. Wisteria is growing very slowly, but it has made it's first shoot! I'd like to get some taller (real) plants after they move! (And better lighting)

Also, you would think that big log would make for a betta hideout/play area, but he never uses it :-( He'd rather just play in the plants and chillax in his betta log.


----------



## Karebear13

very cool! ha ha maybe he is afraid of it cause its so long!


----------



## Fishybitty

Shushcat- very nice, also love the big stone gravel


----------



## Alysssa440

The bottom left is one taken literally five minutes ago. Bottom right is just from like a month ago. 
Very simple. He likes his snail buddy. He loves swimming around the coral. I just wish he would 
get along with other fish so I can put him in the big tank with everyone else. I feel like he's isolated, 
all the way across the room. I didn't like how the divider worked so I moved him bak into here, which 
has been his home for over a year.​


----------



## Lvlyjuliet

*Upgrading home*

Upgrading my betta fish from a 1 gallon to a 4 gallon
Evolve 4 Tank
All live plants
No gravel just rocks 
Can't wait to see him in his new home
He is a teenage Halfmoon double tail 
Prepping new tank


----------



## shushcat

^ I love the rocks and plants! It looks so classy.

This is the divided 10 gallon for my bettas now. Having the heater and filter in the middle is wonderful, and they thankfully can't tell there's a betta on the other side. My only problem is that the divider leans a little on the left (also they're not straight  lol), but it's not enough that the Kraken could wiggle into the middle. Trying to adjust it only makes him more curious and wanting to investigate, so I just have to deal with it :lol:

I'm going to add taller plants (and rearrange things a bit) to the right and shorter decor/plants to the left. Also trying to make clearer black paths. I only bought one 5lb bag, but I really should have bought two. Sand is so messy to work with


----------



## JBonez423

That's a great idea with the filter! My boy likes his for the moment, but he's still a baby. Once his fins come in, he'll probably get tired of it real quick. =P I'll definitely have to keep this in mind for when I get a bigger tank!


----------



## bserrano2

Karebear13 said:


> Very cute! you might want to add a cave in there to give him some security!


not sure if that was intended for me.. if so thank you  

Ive been wondering if you or anyone here would know a good website where they would have nice aquarium decor such as caves and what not. I've been to my local pet store and a petco and haven't found anything I can say would fit nicely into my tank (due to its size) or seem safe enough to put in. I don't want Renji's fins to get damaged. As of right now i got him a few more plants to swim around in.


----------



## Karebear13

Yes It was intended for you  Um maybe pet mountain they have nice things and so does wal mart sometimes.. Don't get the Penn Plax brand there is so weird stuff going on with that brand there have been some issues. Do you have a petsmart they have some nice things too. I like to check the amphibian section they tend to have more natural looking things if you are going for a more natural look


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

shushcat said:


> ^ I love the rocks and plants! It looks so classy.
> 
> This is the divided 10 gallon for my bettas now. Having the heater and filter in the middle is wonderful, and they thankfully can't tell there's a betta on the other side. My only problem is that the divider leans a little on the left (also they're not straight  lol), but it's not enough that the Kraken could wiggle into the middle. Trying to adjust it only makes him more curious and wanting to investigate, so I just have to deal with it :lol:
> 
> I'm going to add taller plants (and rearrange things a bit) to the right and shorter decor/plants to the left. Also trying to make clearer black paths. I only bought one 5lb bag, but I really should have bought two. Sand is so messy to work with


Dividers lean a lot. Not a big deal. Just make sure it's stable. 

Be careful about the tall green and red plant that you have. The one on the left side of your divider. I have that same one and it ripped my DT boy's fins to shreds.


----------



## shushcat

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Be careful about the tall green and red plant that you have. The one on the left side of your divider. I have that same one and it ripped my DT boy's fins to shreds.


I was cautious about that when I first put it in the Kraken's tank when I got him, but I didn't think he would pay much attention to it. Wrong! I panicked when I found him wiggling inside of it at first and inspected his fins and scales, but he was just fine. Nothing has tore so far in the two weeks I've had him, and man he really wedges himself in there sometimes :\ It's one of his favorite things to do! :-( 

Do you remember what brand yours was? (I don't remember what this one was, but it came in a tall bag at Petsmart)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

shushcat said:


> I was cautious about that when I first put it in the Kraken's tank when I got him, but I didn't think he would pay much attention to it. Wrong! I panicked when I found him wiggling inside of it at first and inspected his fins and scales, but he was just fine. Nothing has tore so far in the two weeks I've had him, and man he really wedges himself in there sometimes :\ It's one of his favorite things to do! :-(
> 
> Do you remember what brand yours was? (I don't remember what this one was, but it came in a tall bag at Petsmart)


Mine came from Petsmart. Mine looks identical to yours, lol.


----------



## shushcat

I wonder why it ripped your betta's fins but it's been fine for mine?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Some maybe stronger


----------



## Fenghuang

I bought this tank Sunday on the whim because I got sucked up by a CT sitting in Walmart. It is a little on the small side... Only 1.5 gallons and made of some sort of cheap plastic, but it is surprising nice. I like that the lid is clear too. It sits underneath one of my bedroom window. A little bit of sunlight filters into the room in the afternoon and it brightens up the entire tank.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

FishyFishy89 said:


> Some maybe stronger


I was thinking this exact thing. I also noticed that he doesn't have many rays, so that's probably a contributing factor. I noticed that my fish that are lower in ray count, but still have a noteworthy spread, are more prone to rips and tears.


----------



## Karebear13

I really like this tank!






Fenghuang said:


> I bought this tank Sunday on the whim because I got sucked up by a CT sitting in Walmart. It is a little on the small side... Only 1.5 gallons and made of some sort of cheap plastic, but it is surprising nice. I like that the lid is clear too. It sits underneath one of my bedroom window. A little bit of sunlight filters into the room in the afternoon and it brightens up the entire tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I do too Karebear! Very natural looking. Those are real plants right?


----------



## DanielaMarie

Fenghuang, you have a very nice tank and your boy is pretty.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Yes, they're all real plants. Some java fern and one anubias nana. I want to plant it more heavily, but all we have around here are Petsmart and Petco (and a Petland, but don't even get me started on how terrible the one we have is...) and their plant selection leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I ordered my live plants from a member here in the classified section.


----------



## FishyFishy89

If they have anacharis, find out their delivery date and snatch yourself up some anacharis. Great floating plant that loves ammonia and super easy to care for.


----------



## bserrano2

Karebear13 said:


> Yes It was intended for you  Um maybe pet mountain they have nice things and so does wal mart sometimes.. Don't get the Penn Plax brand there is so weird stuff going on with that brand there have been some issues. Do you have a petsmart they have some nice things too. I like to check the amphibian section they tend to have more natural looking things if you are going for a more natural look


interesting didn't think about checking that section...thank you!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some pictures of one of my tanks. That plant grows completely without artificial light or fertilisers. It is amazing. 










One of the residents.


----------



## Bombalurina

Ah, LBF, I am so excited to make my tank look like yours. What is that crazy plant? Do the fish like it?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's hydrilla. I just use it because I like the look of it and because it grows really fast and provides some extra cover. Another option is mayaca fluviatilis, which grows really fast as well.


----------



## motherpeters

Just finished setting up my divided tank. Haven't put the betta in yet, but I have a few snails in there looking around. The "zen" approach side is just down some plants due to $$$ issues. A quick before and after of the new 10g divided tank:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

motherpeters said:


> Just finished setting up my divided tank. Haven't put the betta in yet, but I have a few snails in there looking around. The "zen" approach side is just down some plants due to $$$ issues. A quick before and after of the new 10g divided tank:


That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Crowntails

^ Add some more plants to the right side! It looks very nice


----------



## Karebear13

It looks really nice!


----------



## BettaGirl290

Hmmm, I really need to clean up my 5 gal and introduce a couple females! :-D Can't wait to see the rest of your tanks, They're all wonderful!


----------



## royal

Here's my 10 gallon tank : they are all silk plants. My store doesn't have any live ones. :-( on the right side my buddy romeo lives, and my unnamed male from lg lives on the left. Suggestions welcome. (sorry I took the pic at night and my room has horrible lighting.)


----------



## ollief9

Doesn't the tank have a light?


----------



## bettathanyou

Decided to take a picture while I was filling my tank with water after cleaning it and adding the glass gems. 

The light has 'screws' to keep it in place on the side and when I first set it up I stupidly screwed one of them too tight and realised that I'd started a crack near the top. 

Personally I like it (although I would - its my design ). The glass gems look really good, especially in the dark with the lamp on. My betta loves the java fern, but I think I like the Greek columns more than he does (I bought it on ebay and envisaged something slightly bigger that he could swim through)... :roll:

And I know, it looks really really small, but its actually 6.4 liters (1.4 gallons/1.69 US gallons)! The tank only cost me £20 too, including the basic filter and lamp!










Even though its small he seems happy enough, he swims around a lot and loves patrolling the fern!


----------



## Fishybitty

Fenghuang -I agree I like it also haha! I wonder if they make it in a 3 gallon


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Normally I have planted tanks, but as of late I've been out of money. So I haven't had the funds to buy more plants, but I had quite a few decorations. Sooo I did what I could. Yes, my fish has hiding spots. I'll show you!


----------



## shushcat

_omg_ :lol:

Did you freak out first time he went inside? I would have, lol!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

shushcat said:


> _omg_ :lol:
> 
> Did you freak out first time he went inside? I would have, lol!


Yes. It was almost right after my boyfriend told me that I didn't have any hiding spots for him, too. I almost died. I was like. Noooo he'll never get out! And then he swam out. Haha.


----------



## DreamerHorse

This is my current setup, I like changing things around.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh Can you get a pick from a front view of both tanks?


----------



## DreamerHorse

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhhh Can you get a pick from a front view of both tanks?


I would, but I'm at my dad's and I don't have any pictures of front views. But I do have some pictures of a little bit older setups. They're pretty similar.

I wish I could do better, but I just don't have access to them right now...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

No problem! Haha the sign would be so much funnier with a mini american flag.


----------



## DreamerHorse

Hadoken Kitty said:


> No problem! Haha the sign would be so much funnier with a mini american flag.


Actually, I just remembered I posted a pic of the one with the spongebob hiuse--Azure-- on facebook with the DSi. You'll have to wait an hour or two because my sisters are on the computers, but I'll get it up soon.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I'll try. My boyfriend needs to go to bed soon for work tomorrow morning, so I'll see how long I can stay up.


----------



## DreamerHorse

If worst comes to worst you can always see it tomorrow.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Not the greatest picture, but here's a panorama of my room, lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

We have all the info we need now Ayala.....MOVE OUT SQUAD! -ninjas into your room and steals your fish-

You don't wanna see a panorama of my room. xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I really want to put a 20 long on the other side of my room where the mushroom chair is (you can see it in the mirror) but I actually am moving out come August and my parents don't want to help me move five tanks.  The 10 gallon in the right is my brothers tank that he decided to leave in my room.


----------



## DreamerHorse

Here it is, the front of the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I want your room! I'm so jelly. My bedroom is a bit smaller than yours.


----------



## Bombalurina

Ayala, you don't have enough fishtanks. I can still see wall. Not good enough.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

DreamerHorse said:


> Here it is, the front of the tank.


Awwww how cute!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Bombalurina said:


> Ayala, you don't have enough fishtanks. I can still see wall. Not good enough.


LOL how funny!


----------



## Agility4fun

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Normally I have planted tanks, but as of late I've been out of money. So I haven't had the funds to buy more plants, but I had quite a few decorations. Sooo I did what I could. Yes, my fish has hiding spots. I'll show you!



OMG!!! That is amazing that he fits in there!


----------



## DreamerHorse

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Awwww how cute!!!


Thanks, little Azure loves her tank.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'd have to get rid of some crap to make room for more tanks. My Super Nintendo is on te floor between the mini fridge and the wall, and the other side of my bed is up against a wall. The place where my mushroom chair is at has a door on either side of it and the door to my room is right next to my brothers tank. I have two closets, one is where the power box to the house is located so I can't put anything in front of those doors. I want my brother to take his tank to his new house so I can move my ten gallon to there and have some more room (his tank had two loaches and a pleco and they hide 24/7 besides feeding time so it literally looks like its an empty tank). And I still don't have a fish in the tank on the left because I'm floating my plant QT tanks in there now and I was cycling the tank.

I'm just concerned about having to move all my tanks when I move out of my house. The college I'm going to doesnt allow fish in the dorms so naturally I'm getting an apartment instead despite my parents thinking its a bad idea. But that will mean more room, lol.


----------



## Batmantha

Is anyone here using sand in their tanks? Do you find it hard to clean and what sort of sand do you use?


----------



## mermaid77

OK, finally I feel OK about posting my Inuyasha's new and improved home on here...he's my first and in the short month that I've had him, he's gone from a 1,5g w/silk plant and blue glass marbles to a 5g w/silk plants, white gravel and hollow log decor to a now planted tank with black sand and Greek/Roman temple...His color really pops in there now (thanks again to the forum members who made the suggestion in my thread! ), I'm loving it and so is he!!! He's especially diggin' the darker substrate I think because he ventures to the bottom a lot more than he used to. I've caught him resting under the anubias plant a time or two, but the hammock (no worries, metal wire removed) is still his fave now that the filter is running (that used to be THE spot before I was able to baffle it enough to run it lol ).
It's not overcrowded, is it? I was thinking of maybe adding some frogbit to float around...


----------



## mermaid77

Batmantha said:


> Is anyone here using sand in their tanks? Do you find it hard to clean and what sort of sand do you use?


Hi there, I recently made the switch from gravel to sand...I was worried about the difficulty of cleaning it as well...The vacuuming isn't bad, however, I must say the initial cleaning of it is...I went with black and it requires A LOT of rinsing before it stops clouding the water...I used the Petco brand, which is essentially ground up gravel and I hated the chemically smell of it...
Another thing I don't like about it is that some will float back to the surface after a water change and needs to be knocked back down lest your fish will mistake it for pellets lol. Other than that I do love how it looks, but I dread the mess if I ever decide to switch the substrate again lol
I hear pool sand might be the better way to go...less hassle to clean and no floating back up and such...


----------



## Batmantha

mermaid77 said:


> Hi there, I recently made the switch from gravel to sand...I was worried about the difficulty of cleaning it as well...The vacuuming isn't bad, however, I must say the initial cleaning of it is...I went with black and it requires A LOT of rinsing before it stops clouding the water...I used the Petco brand, which is essentially ground up gravel and I hated the chemically smell of it...
> Another thing I don't like about it is that some will float back to the surface after a water change and needs to be knocked back down lest your fish will mistake it for pellets lol. Other than that I do love how it looks, but I dread the mess if I ever decide to switch the substrate again lol
> I hear pool sand might be the better way to go...less hassle to clean and no floating back up and such...



I do like gravel in the betta and tropical tank but I'm looking at getting an aqua one 25' horizon for an axolotl and they prefer sand but yeah I've never worked with it before and I would love to get black sand because i want to go black and green naturalish look but trying to find sand has bee alot harder than I thought


----------



## royal

Look in the reptile section of your pet store


----------



## RiceFish

5.5 Gallon Tank with driftwood, mossball, wisteria, jungle val, micosword, java fern, and pygmy chain sword


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I'm just concerned about having to move all my tanks when I move out of my house. The college I'm going to doesnt allow fish in the dorms so naturally I'm getting an apartment instead despite my parents thinking its a bad idea. But that will mean more room, lol.


Just make sure that the apartments you want allow tanks as well. I've run into a few that don't allow tanks unless they're under 5 gallons.


----------



## Batmantha

royal said:


> Look in the reptile section of your pet store


The reptile section of my locals are a little pathetic their idea of a reptile is hermit crabs nothing else but I'll have a look

Thanks


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Batmantha said:


> The reptile section of my locals are a little pathetic their idea of a reptile is hermit crabs nothing else but I'll have a look
> 
> Thanks


The betta section of my LFS is what is pathetic. My LFS has an AMAZING reptile section. I want a snake so bad, but my grandma is so afraid of them, lol.


----------



## royal

Lol


----------



## percyfyshshelley

My new 20 gal divided! I need a bigger light, I know. I'm going to add more plants and decor as well. I did the DIY thing, thank you forum! It's all cycled and I added my fish today-- trying to consolidate my tanks a bit, now that I have, um, 12 males. (I think I said in my introduction that I was stopping at 10. Sigh.) the inhabitants are Ziggy Stardust (CT moved from an 8 gal that he didn't seem to like.), Cinnabar (rose tail, split his tail a couple weeks ago. I just knew that would happen. He's flaring a bit more in the divided, but hopefully he'll settle down. He split his tail when he was alone in another tank.), Fierce (DT), and Zen (VT, who is in the part of the tank with the filter because he is obsessed with filters.).








Ziggy








Cinnabar
















Fierce








Zen








Zen bites his fins and tail. Tail has mostly grown back. I've tried two different tanks. Maybe he'll like this one and stop gnawing on himself.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I know some people have had luck with tail biters if they are in a smaller space with a little less decor. I'd get some VitaChem to add to the tank just to help his fins whenever he decides to tail bite. Plus, it boosts the immune system so it would benefit all of them.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Ok thanks, I'll try that! Less decor? I thought more would better? He has live plants and a betta log to hide in. I've had him in a 2 gal (uncle held, heated), and a ten gal (cycled and heated). I was hoping that a divided might be more stimulating for Nima d maybe he wouldn't think so much about biting his tail. In his pic he is flaring up a storm, but he had just been put in the new tank and he is more i terested in teh filter now. But maybe this will backfire and he will be more stressed. If tht happens I can move him again. I don't like moving him so much but I want something that he will be happy with. I gave him about a month in each of the oth tanks.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I do think it depends on the particular fish but a bit less decor has worked for some. Many fish tail bite because their fins are a heavy nuisance to them, and often long heavy finned males do better in smaller tanks, and less decor means less they have to navigate through and around while they're hauling all that weight.

But some tail biters seem to do better with more or less decor, being able to see another Betta or not, bigger or smaller tanks, more or less stimulation. Finding the cause or the perfect combination isn't usually easy. VitaChem is beneficial to all fish because it boosts the immune system (similar to IAL) but it will also help with damaged fins (along with stress coat). Some tail biters will tail bite no matter what. Others go through phases (like, as soon as their tail is almost completely grown back they chop it off again, lol).

Its an issue and it ruins their pretty finnage but I see it as a personality trait. I personally think that "picky" tail biters are stubborn and full of personality. They're harder to please but that just make the relationship between the fish and the owner stronger (like an annoying younger sibling ). Sometimes tail biting cannot be cured but VitaChem (and stress coat and Indian Almond Leaves) will help keep them from getting infected, though its no replacement for clean water.


I've never had a tail biter but many of my friends on this forum have (I love hearing stories, lol) and I always use VitaChem. Plus, I have a blind male so I think I've had my fair share of "special" fish.


----------



## mermaid77

WOW a 20g divided looks beautiful...gorgeous fish too  I'm currently fishsitting my brother's 20g saltwater tank while he's working on renovating his new house and I was just thinking how beautiful 4 bettas would look in a tank that size.
I just got into keeping fish myself and suddenly I'm surrounded by them...lol My how they grow on ya...


----------



## Sparrowhawk

percyfyshshelley, as Ayala said, less decor might help. Of course, it's all down to the individual fish, but we try everything to make our boys happy, haha. With my HM, Falkor, he would butcher himself no matter what I tried. I upgraded his tank, gave him hideyholes, loads of plants, then tried less plants, but kept his hideyhole and his upgrade, more light, less light... He now hasn't bitten for a month (touch wood) and the solution? An unfiltered 2gal tank that's almost completely bare, just a couple of skinny silk plants (and a heater of course) and I reckon he might be even better off without those, judging by his behaviour. Of course, he might change his mind and go at himself again, but for now he seems best in this situation. A divided tank with more entertainment might suit your boy perfectly, but it might not, just be prepared for either outcome.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Thanks guys for all the suggestions. BTW "uncle held" in the post above was supposed to say "uncylced" but whatever . he seemed to do best when I divided his 10 gal in half. I would've kept him there but I wanted to make the divider more sturdy and permenant so I have to break it down and dry it so I can silicone the divider in place. He IS a challenging fish. He is the only betta so far that has jumped. I had cupped him to clean his tank and in the split second that it took for me to turn and grab a lid for his cup, there he was, on the table, looking at me like, "what just happened?". Lesson learened, have lid in hand when cupping! He also has a strange obsession wth the filter, which is baffled. He looooovesto sit under the gentle outflow, hopefully it's relaxing him!
Oh, and IAL are on their way!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Since this is a picture thread, here's more pix of my divided 20g with better lights.
























Cinnabars awesome bubble nest!








Ziggy about to go into his hiding place.








Zen the tail biter.


----------



## motherpeters

I love your divided tank. Each fish seems to have ample room, while allowing you to maintain one tank! Are you using the Top Fin aquarium dividers, or something hand made?


----------



## TwilightNite

This is my completed divided 10 gallon  I went for the Greek-ish theme ^_^ Just now put on the tank hood, my dad found it in storage in our basement.... It was from our old neighbors who moved away probably about seven years ago. I did not even knew we had it, I knew we had a aquarium stand from them but did not know this! I was ecstatic to see it still worked! The light bulb was still working also! And it even fit my tank perfectly!! WOO! FREE TANK HOOD!  
*#1 *The tank

*#2 *Angel's Side

*#3* Opal's Side


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Thanks. The dividers are DIY, gleaned from info from this forum. Basically it's plastic report binders attached to the tank with aquarium silicone, with craft mesh used as the dividing part. Very inexpensive. I did buy a pen plax divider but I didn't like it because the divider part was clear, which made this fish go nuts, and there was a metal part that I was afraid would rust. Each fish has 5 gal. I really like it so far, and I am planning to do another as soon as petsmart has another 20g long in stock.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Twilight, pretty boys, love the Greek theme. All mine end up being Asian, thinking maybe it helps my bettas feel at home lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh i like the greek theme!


----------



## royal

I think she said they were DIY


----------



## royal

Wow, my internet is slow. Grr


----------



## crowntaillove3

I love the Greek theme! It looks very nice!


----------



## Jackson44

Here is our 10 gallon setup for our 2 year old betta Jackson.


----------



## TwilightNite

Thank You guys! I'm glad you all like it! ^_^ Little Opal and Angel are very happy to be able to see better now. XD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh sorry! Opal, yes I suppose that would generally be a girl name lol. I love her dark eyes!


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## CrazyDiamond

That is a very happy betta xD as is Jackson's lol


----------



## lilyth88

Both NPTs... Both 5 gallons.... Both have Amano Shrimp with 1 betta each.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Finished re-doing my 10 gal in my basement. New filter. Never using an under gravel again. EVER. Didn't keep anything clean, and was just a pain in my behind. 

Also, please excuse Paarthunax's ripped fins. He ripped it on a piece of decor that is no longer in there.

Going down, the pics go as follows: whole tank, left, middle, and right.

Edit: also, the reason that the Paarthurnax's side is so bare, is because he gets stressed with a lot of decor. So less is more for him. Gotta please the masses!


----------



## mermaid77

Seriously, I think I'm addicted to this thread...GORGEOUS tanks everyone!!!! ))


----------



## royal

Ikr! XD


----------



## crowntaillove3

Soooo true! I can't wait to get a good pic of my new 15 gall!


----------



## bluelightning

hi im new around here from Germany and i just bought my first Betta on Saturday, well my girlfriend bought him.

so i would like to take this time to introduce Sir Admiral Blooregard Van Den Globus or just Bloo for short
















Here is his 10L Nano Cube i had to go out and buy late saturday night because he did not get along with the Mollys in there









and on final one of our Molly tank


----------



## crowntaillove3

Cute name! Welcome to the world of betta keeping. This forum is really helpful, as I have found. I got my first fish around Christmas and I already have two, soon to be eight! If you have any questions, this forum is the place to go.


----------



## bluelightning

thanks i bought him a heater and a lamp today cause he seemed kind of sad a mopey always lying in a corner. now he is happy and swimming and a little wild man


----------



## crowntaillove3

Great! I love his colors. He kind of looks like one of my males!


----------



## mermaid77

haha Sir Admiral Blooregard Van Den Globus!!!! I LOVE IT!!! XD He's beautiful


----------



## Minnieservis

Here is my baby betta in her tank. She's getting a water change tonight so I'll probably move some things around


----------



## makoisland

Minnieservis said:


> Here is my baby betta in her tank. She's getting a water change tonight so I'll probably move some things around


How many gallons is that? I have my betta in a 5-gallon that looks exactly like it.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

bluelightning said:


> so i would like to take this time to introduce Sir Admiral Blooregard Van Den Globus or just Bloo for short


I know who Bloo is XD


----------



## Minnieservis

makoisland said:


> How many gallons is that? I have my betta in a 5-gallon that looks exactly like it.



It's a 1.7 gallon. It's not very big, but for her it's like a palace! I can't wait to upgrade her to a bigger tank once she gets bigger. I've already been shopping lol


----------



## royal

Cute little betta!


----------



## MikeJones

I've been looking for something like that driftwood piece for my tank. Where did you find it?



lilyth88 said:


>


----------



## lilyth88

MikeJones said:


> I've been looking for something like that driftwood piece for my tank. Where did you find it?


Petsmart. It is fake, but I like it. There is a hollow part at the very top, so we put a sponge in it and tied some java moss to it so Chronos and the shrimp wouldn't go down in there.


----------



## MikeJones

Cool Thanks. I didn't see that there when I got my new bettas this weekend, but they might have been out. I will keep checking. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SamJustice

These are the 3 gals my boys are currently in while Raph's 10 gal cycles and I look for a 5-10 gal for johnny.
I generally put a folder or something between the tanks, as johnny turns into a fin-biter when he see Raph for too long.


----------



## dash45

jruddock said:


> Lorne was my fist Betta, none will ever come close to the connection I had with him. However, he started me on a great adventure with fish.
> 
> My current boys are:
> 
> Bob (HMPK Big Ears, attacked by a pleco)
> 
> Samart (Giant HMPK - 3" - Loves his baby platty)
> 
> Tae (Mustard HMPK - 2 3/4" - a giant in attitude and color)
> 
> Brutus (Giant HMPK - 3 1/4" - amazing color, likes to save food for later)
> 
> Larry (Giant HMPK Mustard - apparently smaller than Brutus, but I think he is bigger now - 3 1/4+") - Hillarious fish...likes a pat on the head
> 
> Fred (TriColour HMPK - aka "twitchy" - he needs some time to settle in
> 
> All are from Thailand, I hope I've given them good homes.
> 
> They're all a little crazy, different from any LFS betta, and are definitely picky eaters.


 wow i like your tanks with the curved edges what are they called, whats the brand name?


----------



## irishcreep




----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OH MY GOSH where did you get the giant head!?


----------



## irishcreep

I was born that way.


Petco.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ugh. I wanted something like that!!! Ideally it would have been Medusa's head.  Why does PetCo have to be further from my house than three other pet stores!?


----------



## irishcreep

Poor city planning? :dunno:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Hmmm. I'll take that answer. Especially since two of the three pet stores are both PetSmart. xD


----------



## kyle89

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Not the greatest picture, but here's a panorama of my room, lol.


The tank left of the mirror looks just like mine and even has squidwars house like mine lol


----------



## irishcreep

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Hmmm. I'll take that answer. Especially since two of the three pet stores are both PetSmart. xD



First World problems :thumbsup:


----------



## kyle89

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Hmmm. I'll take that answer. Especially since two of the three pet stores are both PetSmart. xD


Rather have petsmarts than petcos. I had too many problems with petco


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I'm jealous. The only store I have in my town is Walmart -_- we used to have an Earl May way back when, but when our new Walmart was built they put pretty much every other store out of business.

Highway 81 (which goes from Argentina to Alaska) and the interstate both intersect the town that I live in. The highway went right through it up until they build a by-pass, but I've been told our McDonald's is one of the busiest in the country. You'd think with all the travelers we have, we could afford an actual pet store. But of course travelers are looking for fast food and cheap convenience, not live pets, lol.

Rant over.


----------



## bserrano2

So is Pet Smart the better store? I've only been to Petco and Petland Discounts, and i tend to get disappointed with their selections of items.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

kyle89 said:


> The tank left of the mirror looks just like mine and even has squidwars house like mine lol


Yeah I used to have a spongebob house until it rusted but I kept the squidward house in there because its his oldest decoration. I've had it and DaBaDee for over a year and he'd probably freak if I took it out. Its the only decoration he really uses often.


----------



## kyle89

My LFS has me so spoiled that Petco and pet smart are a huge let down.


----------



## kyle89

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Yeah I used to have a spongebob house until it rusted but I kept the squidward house in there because its his oldest decoration. I've had it and DaBaDee for over a year and he'd probably freak if I took it out. Its the only decoration he really uses often.


Since Walmart is the only store you have I'm guessing thats a 5 gallon led tank from Walmart


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

bserrano2 said:


> So is Pet Smart the better store? I've only been to Petco and Petland Discounts, and i tend to get disappointed with their selections of items.


I think it depends on the store. The closest town to me (which is an hour away) has two Petco's and two petsmarts, but one of the Petco's has the best selection because it is the biggest. Like, Petco has New Life Spectrum, petsmart has a better live plant selection and Flourish. I had to order NLS online from Petco and go to petsmart to get flourish. Many of their other items are the same. Petco has those cubby holes for the Betta cups which I like better than petsmarts set up, but it depends in the store if you are comparing the care of the fish. They don't train their employees obviously so if a store has employees that have taken it upon themselves to get educated, they will probably take better care of the fish than the exact same store a few blocks away.

If that makes sense, lol.

Edit: yes, the middle two are 5 gallons from Walmart. The right one is my brothers ten gallon and the left two were given to me. Most of my stuff for my new tanks I bought online from Petco. Every plant I have (besides the live plants in QT in the tank on the left) is a silk plant from Petco. I have nearly every one they have, lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

irishcreep said:


> First World problems :thumbsup:


LOL so true. I sort of feel bad now. xD



kyle89 said:


> Rather have petsmarts than petcos. I had too many problems with petco


I am openly biased for Petsmart, but not due to negative experiences; just location (I haven't been to many PetCos). The few times I have been, though, I never had an issue. Just....grrrr that location!



It always makes me sad to see Walmarts overrunning a town. We have quite a few wally-stuffs (walmarts, walgreens, sam's club, neighborhood...you get the jist), but luckily we live in a...well....I swear on my life I'm not trying to brag by any means, but....we live in a more prominent town. So I suppose that is why a lot of our small and family owned business can still function on a very successful manner. That is one thing I really enjoy about my town versus towns I've visited (like a few in Florida from where my boyfriend lived, no offense). We really appreciate the small businesses and prefer to shop there as long as they sell the things we need. Walmart has done alright here, but they definitely could be doing better. I really hope it stays that way.....I'm not the biggest Walmart fan, but I don't hate them. It just aggravates me to see them target smaller, still growing towns.

Sorry for ranting.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL so true. I sort of feel bad now. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I am openly biased for Petsmart, but not due to negative experiences; just location (I haven't been to many PetCos). The few times I have been, though, I never had an issue. Just....grrrr that location!
> 
> 
> 
> It always makes me sad to see Walmarts overrunning a town. We have quite a few wally-stuffs (walmarts, walgreens, sam's club, neighborhood...you get the jist), but luckily we live in a...well....I swear on my life I'm not trying to brag by any means, but....we live in a more prominent town. So I suppose that is why a lot of our small and family owned business can still function on a very successful manner. That is one thing I really enjoy about my town versus towns I've visited (like a few in Florida from where my boyfriend lived, no offense). We really appreciate the small businesses and prefer to shop there as long as they sell the things we need. Walmart has done alright here, but they definitely could be doing better. I really hope it stays that way.....I'm not the biggest Walmart fan, but I don't hate them. It just aggravates me to see them target smaller, still growing towns.
> 
> Sorry for ranting.


We've always had a Walmart but they upgraded to a superstore and moved out closer to the interstate. We have more fast food restaurants than any other town around here the same size because of the interstate and highway traffic, but we still don't have much of anything else. We have a Walgreens, but Pamida went out of business. There was a grocery store close to my house that went out of business along with the new Walmart. Of the two others still standing, one seems to be struggling. I never see anyone shop there.

And also I live in Nebraska and the only two towns that have a petsmart or Petco is Lincoln and Omaha, the only two metropolitan areas. Omaha is the only city with a build a bear workshop which makes me mad to this day, lol. Nebraska isn't much for selection, but I guess I should be thankful we have fast food and a Walmart because other nearby towns only have a convenience store (or less).


----------



## kyle89

I'm extremely spoiled to have a incredible LFS 20 minutes down the road. Larger than a petsmart and Petco combined!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

There's always a plus/minus to small towns. Privacy, but at the risk of being vulnerable to big businesses. 

I love my LFS as well. Like I've stated in quite a few threads: I plan on selling them some of my fry as a way to get more people to buy bettas. I still have to talk to the owner about handing out care advice, though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That sounds like a great idea!

Lincoln has a fish store but it has little in the Betta department. They only sell male VTs j: but they have an amazing selection of other fish. They even have a whole section in the back of used tanks and equipment. (Excuse my excitement, I've never been to a fish store before, lol.) I was shocked at the fact that you couldn't see anything through the front windows because of the humidity in the store.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I know!!! My local pet store has this huge array of animals. Anything you could think of. Loads of birds, kittens, dogs, ferrets, chinchillas, loads of fish, etc. They have this awesome monkey that's been there since I was a kid and a dog "mascot" that just freely walks around (sometimes he holds a sign, haha). It's so cool. They have their own NPT in the back. It's huge and it showcases BEAUTIFUL fish. The only disappointment is their lack in bettas. Though last time when I was looking at their whole twelve bettas (sarcasm), the owner asked me if I wanted one. I said no, just looking. Then he goes, "how about fifty?" and then lifts this huge bag with mini bags of bettas inside. I almost died laughing. I know they'll all be sold, though. People go in and out of there all the time and more often than not they sell out of bettas. I'll see if I can't get a pic of their NPT when I go up there next. I just need a reason to be up there, since my boyfriend hates going up there, lol.


----------



## DanielaMarie

@irishcreep very nice!


----------



## SamJustice

kyle89 said:


> I'm extremely spoiled to have a incredible LFS 20 minutes down the road. Larger than a petsmart and Petco combined!!


I've a great LFS too. It's really a LFPS, because since they're so great they've expand out a bit. But they're amazing. Though their store isn't that big, they'll order you anything. Even show quality bettas straight from breeders. They had a dragonscale a few months back, that they ordered just to see how quickly he'd sell. They kept him in his own ten gallon (all their bettas are in a ten gallon, though depending on the number they've got they'll be in those little like cages that hang on the sides) with some plants and a couple of baby bristlenoses. Well. 30 minutes after he was placed for sale (they give them a bit after they get there to acclimate first) he had been sold. I went in for some plants, walked past his tank, seen him, seen his price tag, whistled my way to the plants, chose the ones i wanted, walked back to the front past his tank, stopped and looked for him, he was gone, was amazed and a bit sad, asked about him, was told they'd order me anything i wanted, told them i'll be using that in the future.
they're awesome. They deal with saltwater and freshwater, and other animals. Like, they're so popular, my cousin used to do this thing, where he'd send to people what they had in stock, and they'd send him a list of what to get, and he'd buy it and ship it in overnight express. It was crazy. But that was a few years back, when my cousin had his salt water setup.


----------



## kyle89

Woo now that's sweet. Idk if mine can order from breeders. That would be awesome. Petco an pet smart can't compete with there prices. I get the small bottle of stress coat plus from them for 2.99 or 3.99 can't remember but Petco wants 4.99!


----------



## Janan

Here is my latest betta, Montgomery (Monty) and his home.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh Janan that betta is gorgeous!!! I mean so is the tank, but, look at HIM!


----------



## SamJustice

kyle89 said:


> Woo now that's sweet. Idk if mine can order from breeders. That would be awesome. Petco an pet smart can't compete with there prices. I get the small bottle of stress coat plus from them for 2.99 or 3.99 can't remember but Petco wants 4.99!


I know right? Mine's awesome prices.

And Janan, that's a nice set-up. And monty's gorgeous.


----------



## Janan

Well, thank you very much! 

He really is stunning. His colors are so iridescent. I can take one picture, and he looks red. Then the next one will be all blue.


----------



## Janan

This is what he looked like when I brought him home. His color and the quality of his fins have really improved. I think he's happy!


----------



## Janan

Here is my other betta, Blueberry!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Here's my betta's divided 10 gallon. 










Patriot, my veiltail boy










Tiny Tina, my plakat girl.  She doesn't like sitting still.


----------



## makoisland

Ooh, Janan, I loove your fishies!


----------



## Janan

TY Makoisland. Funny, I call them my fishes, too. lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My Walmart right now has CTs with similar coloring.


----------



## KnzD

Janan said:


> Well, thank you very much!
> 
> He really is stunning. His colors are so iridescent. I can take one picture, and he looks red. Then the next one will be all blue.


WOW! Absolutely stunning. All the colours; the fish, the gravel, the plants, it's almost like I am looking at some sort of "new-age" painting. Wonderful and beautiful fish!


----------



## BatCakes

New fish (currently unnamed) and his tank. Only a 1.5 gallon at the moment, and don't worry, it's a north facing window behind him so he doesn't get sun on him or anything. Mixture of silk and plastic plants until I can go buy more silk ones and a nicer cave for him.

Sassy little guy won't eat his pellets.

Note: Lots of bubbles due to the fact that I just cleaned his tank


----------



## Janan

Beautiful colors! Gorgeous fish.


----------



## GeminiTheBetta

Here's Gemini's bowl~ 




















He definitely needs some plants or places to hide, so I'm working on that.


----------



## Crowntails

^ He also needs a heater. I'd get a new tank, it's be easier in the long run.


----------



## ollief9

Your betta is beautiful but that bowl isn't really adequate for it. It would be much better to get a 5 gallon tank with a filter, heater and lots of plants and hiding places; your fish would thank you for it.


----------



## mermaid77

I'm in love with Monty & Blueberry!!! They're sooooooo gorgeous!!!  Great set up too!


----------



## FishyFishy89

tanks smaller than 5 gallons are perfectly fine. make sure they're heated and have decor. the fish will be happy enogh to have a heated home.


----------



## Janan

Thank you, Mermaid!


----------



## KAV 204




----------



## Viva

My three planted tanks are finally finished (for now). I had to remove the cave in the divided 10 gallon on the right because Paradise decided to get stuck inside the small hole and tore some scales off his head and body 

Here is my 10 gallon home to Cinder, a male HMDT, 4 bronze corys, 4 assassin snails and 3 Amano shrimp:


Here's my divided 10 gallon NPT, from left to right (all male): Paradise, a mustard gas delta tail; Valentine, a salamander? HMPK; and then a still unnamed CT on the right whom I just got from Chard last week: 


My divided 5.5 gallon, both home to baby bettas who are now grown (although Spark, on the left, is still teeny tiny) Prize is on the right. Both are female VT's:


----------



## mermaid77

Wow Viva, they're beautiful!


----------



## Viva

mermaid77 said:


> Wow Viva, they're beautiful!


 Thanks!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love your tanks, Viva! And your avatar!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Viva, can I just have all of your plants, please?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Hadoken can I also say I love your signature lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Hadoken can I also say I love your signature lol


Hahahaha yes!!!! xD


----------



## royal

LOL hadoken has the best signature ever!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

royal said:


> LOL hadoken has the best signature ever!


Lol thanks!!! I've had it since I joined the site. xD


----------



## royal

You're welcome!


----------



## bettafishgirl

My new 5.5 gallon tank, low on decor. Housing one halfmoon male.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

bettafishgirl said:


> My new 5.5 gallon tank, low on decor. Housing one halfmoon male.


So.....PINK!!!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## bettafishgirl

Hadoken Kitty said:


> So.....PINK!!!!!! I love it!!!


I know!!! Do you think the betta minds all the bright colors?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It's possible that they could get stressed. I'd add in some dark greens to balance things out. Should make it not as shout in your face color-like.


----------



## bettafishgirl

Okay, thanks! I'm going to be putting a little cave thing in soon, too


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It's so cute, though!!!


----------



## bettafishgirl

And it was fairly cheap! Around the ten dollar range


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

For the whole kit and caboodle!?


----------



## bettafishgirl

Mhm! Got it at my local petsmart


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Goodness. How did you get it so cheap!? O_O What size of tank IS that!?


----------



## bettafishgirl

5.5


----------



## royal

Massively jealous of that price! My ten gallon with everything for it was $205!


----------



## royal

Canadian I should add


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol, I've figured that a 20 gallon long and everything I need for it (minus decor, I'll put live plants in it and am waiting for mine to propagate) would be $190.

My 5.5 gallon kits were $30 but an extra $25 each for the heaters and who knows how much for the gravel and decor!


----------



## RowdyBetta

There's an awesome 55 gal for $50 on my craigslist! D: Too bad I don't have room. -.-


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Paid $29 for my 10g kit at PetSmart, then $15 for a $40 heater at a Pet Supermarket haha it was mislabeled and I got it for less than half price! Saw a 10g at Wally World for $12, no filter or cover but hey lol But the Pet Supermarket here I go to a lot is AWESOME just picked up some seachem tabs there for just under $6 and a big bottle of API fertilizer for less than $8, also got a 10 pound bag of crushed coral there for $7. You may burn a little gas but hunting for those extra deals can be very rewarding.

But that pink tank is AWESOME and I don't even like pink xD makes me wanna put a barbie in it or something lol


----------



## RowdyBetta

Here's my very plain 5 gal critter keeper. I forgot to buy the darn driftwood while at PetSmart. -.- The plastic plants have been removed...again

.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Just set up my ten gallon sorority. The plants are silk in the back and live in the front but I had to fill in with silk plants for now because I don't have near enough plants yet to have enough cover for the girls!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Looks like the junkyard dog of the fish world lol what a character! I like the fake plants, I can pick them up and move them whenever I want/need to but the live ones make such a mess if I have to move them -_-

Nice sorority tank too


----------



## tngirl92

This is my 2.5 gallon set-up. Glass, partially lidded, heated, a live plant, a bridge to hide under, a betta hammock, blue gravel, and Asian landscape backdrop. On the side, I have my strip thermometer and ammonia monitor. Parli loves his tank!


----------



## DanielaMarie

tngirl92 said:


> This is my 2.5 gallon set-up. Glass, partially lidded, heated, a live plant, a bridge to hide under, a betta hammock, blue gravel, and Asian landscape backdrop. On the side, I have my strip thermometer and ammonia monitor. Parli loves his tank!


Do those ammonia monitors actually work? I'd think they'd need to be in the water to be able to determine the level.


----------



## tngirl92

DanielaMarie said:


> Do those ammonia monitors actually work? I'd think they'd need to be in the water to be able to determine the level.


Quite! You probably can't see from the picture, but it actually is on the inside of the tank, below the water level. So far, it works well! For the price, it sure does beat special ammonia testing kits.


----------



## DanielaMarie

tngirl92 said:


> Quite! You probably can't see from the picture, but it actually is on the inside of the tank, below the water level. So far, it works well! For the price, it sure does beat special ammonia testing kits.


That's handy.


----------



## Batmantha

wow my 20Litre tank cost me $100 plus $30 for the heater and who knows how much for gravel, plants & skulls


----------



## DanielaMarie

@FishyFish89 I saw in one of your tanks you have your anacharis planted in the substrate. How do you keep it from breaking off at the base?


----------



## coldnose

Here is Pacific! :-D


----------



## RowdyBetta

Coldnose, I love your tank! So neat looking!


----------



## kyle89

Squirts 5 gallon with upgraded LEDs


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'm jealous of all your live plants! XD


----------



## coldnose

Thanks! I need to tie the java fern to the driftwood later tonight when done with school!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

This is my betta Sparkey tank:
It's a 5gallon .....


----------



## RowdyBetta

I just bought a piece of driftwood and am planning on getting a java fern sometime too.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Ooo! Sand! I want to get sand but I need more info. I've got a thread but not many responses yet.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DanielaMarie said:


> Do those ammonia monitors actually work? I'd think they'd need to be in the water to be able to determine the level.


They actually don't work that great. They're not as accurate as they claim to be. Liquid test kits are the most accurate. The dip test strips are even better than that monitor.


----------



## kyle89

tngirl92 said:


> Quite! You probably can't see from the picture, but it actually is on the inside of the tank, below the water level. So far, it works well! For the price, it sure does beat special ammonia testing kits.


I would rather test the water than depend on that. I know the strip thermometers don't own that well either.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DanielaMarie said:


> @FishyFish89 I saw in one of your tanks you have your anacharis planted in the substrate. How do you keep it from breaking off at the base?


That was when I 1st started plants xD
The darn thing always did break off. I ended up letting them float


----------



## tngirl92

kyle89 said:


> I would rather test the water than depend on that. I know the strip thermometers don't own that well either.


Eh, the sensor in the middle is the same material that SeaChem uses in their MultiTest kit, so I trust it. My family has been relying on SeaChem for years for aquarium products. Obviously, if you get a spike or dip in PH in a regular test, you will probably want to formally test for ammonia, too. It also causes zero panic due to false positives since it only tests for NH3 and not other types of ammonium. Maybe not the best for a large aquarium community, but does its job for my little tank.

My strip thermometer has been fairly accurate when cross-checked with a glass one. If I weren't a broke college student, I would definitely invest in top-of-the-line products for my little guy. But for now, I think it sure beats the plastic cup he came in.


----------



## DanielaMarie

FishyFishy89 said:


> That was when I 1st started plants xD
> The darn thing always did break off. I ended up letting them float


I did the same with mine, and yet they seem to thrive planted at one of the fish stores back home. Oh well


----------



## Dwarden3

*Sigmund*

Here is my 2.5 gal tank. Inside is my CT betta. His name is Sigmund. I haven't decided on a middle name yet. I've had him for about 9 months. He is very happy. I do 20% water changes every two weeks. He has a little bridge and two plants (Amazon sword and a Windelov java fern). There is also a heater in the back. I keep his temp from 76-84.


----------



## tngirl92

Dwarden3 said:


> Here is my 2.5 gal tank. Inside is my CT betta. His name is Sigmund. I haven't decided on a middle name yet. I've had him for about 9 months. He is very happy. I do 20% water changes every two weeks. He has a little bridge and two plants (Amazon sword and a Windelov java fern). There is also a heater in the back. I keep his temp from 76-84.


Hmm, looks familiar!  Nice tank you have there. Sigmund is one happy fishy!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Redecorated.


----------



## kyle89

I like that driftwood!


----------



## royal

Same here!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks! I plan to add sand and maybe a java fern soon. :3


----------



## royal

Cool I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ollief9

Here's my new tank, unfortunately it doesn't have a Betta yet!


----------



## Jupiter

Very nice!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Oh my gosh! SAND!!! XD It looks great!


----------



## royal

Love it!


----------



## RiceFish

Love the layout!


----------



## jsr2010

Well, here's my tank! It's 2.5 g.


----------



## makoisland

Looks nice


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't see it


----------



## DanielaMarie

Neither do I.


----------



## makoisland

Redecorated a bit when I cleaned Mako's 5 gal the other day. Switched the terra cotta pot out for a coffee mug and added another plant! Pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## ollief9

Completed tank with my new Betta, Altan!


----------



## shushcat

It's so pretty!! What light do you have?


----------



## ollief9

It's this LED light. I don't know if you can buy it in the US but it's basically a bar of 32 LEDs and it sits on top of the tank. It's really bright and the plants seem to be doing quite well under it.


----------



## shushcat

I keep looking at LED lights like those, so it's good to know that they look great!


----------



## Greylady

I'd love to post a pic here of my tanks but I'm afraid you'll have to look in my albums as I cant seem to get it to work here


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

When posting a pic, click the comment button. It'll take you to another page where you can type your comment. Press the paperclip icon (it is to the right of the font styles and sizes). This will bring up another window. Then press the "choose file" button and find your pic. Upload it after that (by pressing the "upload button"). After it has loaded, then you can close out the window. Lastly, submit.


----------



## RowdyBetta

It looks even better with your new betta in it, ollie!


----------



## ollief9

Thank you


----------



## motherpeters

I re-decorated a little and added another plant. Plus, since my original plants are growing quite a bit, I separated out the Wisteria so that both boys got a little. 

On an amusing side note, I had to put both thermometers where they are because the bettas lay on them. Improvised betta hammock lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol! Both of my boys hover around their thermometers but I have them slightly sticking out of the tank. My nerite snail likes to sit on the thermometer sometimes right above the water line 

I love everyone's tanks, especially the planted ones! Which one is wisteria?

I really need to find some more plant types to put into my sorority tank


----------



## MattsBettas

Really awful pic of my black PK and spike's divided 5-


----------



## Greylady

Hadoken Kitty said:


> When posting a pic, click the comment button. It'll take you to another page where you can type your comment. Press the paperclip icon (it is to the right of the font styles and sizes). This will bring up another window. Then press the "choose file" button and find your pic. Upload it after that (by pressing the "upload button"). After it has loaded, then you can close out the window. Lastly, submit.


Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## bcollins

This is my first betta, Chip's, 2 gallon home. I know it isn't as big as it should be, but I spent all my money on this guy so I will eventually save up for a bigger tank.


----------



## motherpeters

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Lol! Both of my boys hover around their thermometers but I have them slightly sticking out of the tank. My nerite snail likes to sit on the thermometer sometimes right above the water line
> 
> I love everyone's tanks, especially the planted ones! Which one is wisteria?
> 
> I really need to find some more plant types to put into my sorority tank


The Wisteria is the one on the far right in each of the divided sides. Seems to be fast growing!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

MattsBettas said:


> Really awful pic of my black PK and spike's divided 5-


Awwww but its cute!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

bcollins said:


> View attachment 92146
> 
> 
> This is my first betta, Chip's, 2 gallon home. I know it isn't as big as it should be, but I spent all my money on this guy so I will eventually save up for a bigger tank.


Oh I like the ornament!! 2 gallon is actually perfectly fine.


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's Indigo's 28 litre tank its a Aqua One AquaStart 320


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh I like!!


----------



## bcollins

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh I like the ornament!! 2 gallon is actually perfectly fine.


Is it? That's good, I just want him to be as happy as possible 
He surprised me this morning with a bubble nest, it completely made my day!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

bcollins said:


> Is it? That's good, I just want him to be as happy as possible
> He surprised me this morning with a bubble nest, it completely made my day!


Yes it's fine. I have a 2 gallon myself.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My grandma's fish will be in soon!!! I gave her a little bit of the plants from my 20 gal since everyone who keeps saying they'll send me plants hasn't done so yet (and they were meant for hers). I will make sure I stock her tank first whenever I get the plants.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Haven't posted in this thread for ages, and things have changed! Hehe. Here's the three NPTs on my dresser:


































Nobody's in the middle one yet 'cause it's meant for Saruman, who is still getting used to bright light in the bookshelf tank before going into the NPT which is brighter still.

I don't show Falkor's tank off anymore 'cause I'm a bit embarrassed by it. He's been doing so well, has been so active and isn't biting at all anymore (touch wood) but his tank doesn't have anything in it. I just don't get that boy. Tried to give him everything money could buy, but he just wants an empty 2 gallon tank... SIGH!


----------



## itzBlitz

some really great tanks guys n gals. ive been really inspired, and can spend all 
night clicking through the pages.

ive been getting my tank prepared for an update, there are a couple tweaks i
still need to make. pinkman is really enjoying it so far, exploring every nook and
cranny.


----------



## ollief9

Wow! I can't decide whether those plants are fake or real... I guess that's a good thing :lol:


----------



## MikeJones

Here is my Divided 10g tank.


----------



## Minnieservis

This is my divided 5 gallon for Absolem and Bayard, it's still a work in progress! 










Absolem 









Bayard


----------



## RowdyBetta

Sparrowhawk said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for ages, and things have changed! Hehe. Here's the three NPTs on my dresser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's in the middle one yet 'cause it's meant for Saruman, who is still getting used to bright light in the bookshelf tank before going into the NPT which is brighter still.
> 
> I don't show Falkor's tank off anymore 'cause I'm a bit embarrassed by it. He's been doing so well, has been so active and isn't biting at all anymore (touch wood) but his tank doesn't have anything in it. I just don't get that boy. Tried to give him everything money could buy, but he just wants an empty 2 gallon tank... SIGH!



What's the stuff that looks like grass? Love it!


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Oh my Gaw Elisew I am in awe of your tank!!


----------



## motherpeters

Sparrowhawk I love your tanks. The symmetry of the three tanks really calls to me! The contrast between the plain glass cubes and the well planted interiors is very nice.


----------



## Agility4fun

motherpeters said:


> Sparrowhawk I love your tanks. The symmetry of the three tanks really calls to me! The contrast between the plain glass cubes and the well planted interiors is very nice.



Yes! Ditto!


----------



## RowdyBetta

I added the sand! Hoping to add more live plants. My dwarf anubias is floating cause I'm going to tie it to the driftwood later.


----------



## royal

Nice!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks! C: Any suggestions for more plants?


----------



## Bombalurina

I reckon a java moss wall would look gorgeous in there, with a java fern in the opposite corner to the driftwood.


----------



## justmel

My sorority tank. Will be getting a larger one and looking for more females to add soon.


----------



## Batmantha

Sparrowhawk said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for ages, and things have changed! Hehe. Here's the three NPTs on my dresser:
> 
> Nobody's in the middle one yet 'cause it's meant for Saruman, who is still getting used to bright light in the bookshelf tank before going into the NPT which is brighter still.
> 
> I don't show Falkor's tank off anymore 'cause I'm a bit embarrassed by it. He's been doing so well, has been so active and isn't biting at all anymore (touch wood) but his tank doesn't have anything in it. I just don't get that boy. Tried to give him everything money could buy, but he just wants an empty 2 gallon tank... SIGH!




Wow where did you get those tanks & light, thats an incredible set up


----------



## Karebear13

justmel said:


> My sorority tank. Will be getting a larger one and looking for more females to add soon.


looks great!


----------



## Nibblez

The tanks on here look amazing, mine is pretty simple, thinking of making a second one.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

RowdyBetta said:


> What's the stuff that looks like grass? Love it!


Thanks! It's a type of dwarf hairgrass. Look for "Eleocharis Belem" (if I got the spelling right >.<) It should look a lot better once it spreads, but that's gonna take a _whiiiile_, hehe.



motherpeters said:


> Sparrowhawk I love your tanks. The symmetry of the three tanks really calls to me! The contrast between the plain glass cubes and the well planted interiors is very nice.





Agility4fun said:


> Yes! Ditto!


Thank you both! ^.^



Batmantha said:


> Wow where did you get those tanks & light, thats an incredible set up


The tanks are from Coburg Aquarium here in Melbourne, I haven't seen them available anywhere online yet, but I may be proven wrong on that one, heh. The brand is YiDing, really affordable rimless tanks that look awesome. XD
The light is a Hagen Glo T5HO thingie. Apparently they don't make them anymore (?) or at least that's what we were told at time of purchase. So much cheaper to be able to go for one 36" tube than investing in individual lighting for nano tanks, heh. 
The setup was all about getting stuff that looked awesome, but as cheap as we could do it, hahaha.


----------



## Rilly10

fish keeper 2013 said:


> One question: I looked it up and that thing has an aqueon quiet flow filter... The smallest version is rated for 100 GPH. How do you prevent it from tossing your betta around?
> 
> Nice tank by the way.
> 
> Edit: by the way, java fern can be planted, just don't bury the rhizome. Only bury the roots.


I made a few changes. I cut holes in the tube and put filter media (the blue foam stuff) btw the intake openings and the filter media that it comes with. I out 3 pieces to baffle it. I also have it o. The lowest setting. So far so good but it does make a rattling sound I can't figure out how to stop. :/


----------



## fish keeper 2013

Rilly10 said:


> I made a few changes. I cut holes in the tube and put filter media (the blue foam stuff) btw the intake openings and the filter media that it comes with. I out 3 pieces to baffle it. I also have it o. The lowest setting. So far so good but it does make a rattling sound I can't figure out how to stop. :/


My filter also occasionally rattles, and it is almost always because it is rattling against my hood. I just shift my hood and the rattling stops. Not sure if your solution would be so easy though :|.


----------



## fish keeper 2013

FishyFishy89 said:


> Java Fern is a non-substrate plant. Read the profile(click the shaded name) for more information.


Yes I know but nothing bad will necessarily happen as long as the Rhizome is not buried. Having just the roots planted is fine.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

fish keeper 2013 said:


> Yes I know but nothing bad will necessarily happen as long as the Rhizome is not buried. Having just the roots planted is fine.


I have mine planted in the substrate with just the roots in the sand/soil and it's been thriving for over two months that way


----------



## Mar

This is Solus' first tank.
A small temporary 1 gallon :c
He was in it for a couple days, but seemed really happy... It's weird, I think he liked this tank more than his current one.









This is the first try at Solus' 5 gallon. 
He was in it with three neon tetras.
Does anyone like this version better than the other two below?









This is my current version. I'm gonna add more plants.
Took out the neon tetras. I think Solus should have the 5gal
all to himself. However he did get along with them, wasn't aggressive at all,
just flares.









And in the light.
Solus flares everytime he sees me now :c is he mad about the tank change?


----------



## acadialover

Mar said:


> This is Solus' first tank.
> A small temporary 1 gallon :c
> He was in it for a couple days, but seemed really happy... It's weird, I think he liked this tank more than his current one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first try at Solus' 5 gallon.
> He was in it with three neon tetras.
> Does anyone like this version better than the other two below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current version. I'm gonna add more plants.
> Took out the neon tetras. I think Solus should have the 5gal
> all to himself. However he did get along with them, wasn't aggressive at all,
> just flares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the light.
> Solus flares everytime he sees me now :c is he mad about the tank change?


Photo ?/


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Mar said:


> And in the light.
> Solus flares everytime he sees me now :c is he mad about the tank change?


I don't see the pictures, either.

Sometimes when their surroundings change they will flare for awhile to claim their new territory.


----------



## motherpeters

Moved some things around in the tank.  Propagated the Wisteria some more. I'm hoping that it will continue to take off like it has been, and I'm planning on getting another Amazon Sword, since it's growing like a weed and I want one on each side of the divider.


----------



## Mar

Love the plants btw ^
Huh, how weird.
I'll try posting again.

first 1 gal tank:

second 5gal tank, first decoration with three tetra:


final 5gal tank to himself:


gonna add some more plants:

Hopefully now you can see.


----------



## motherpeters

Love the Fluval Chi! The dark colors you have going on the bottom work really well.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh how gorgeous!!!!! I'm in loveeee!!!


----------



## royal

Wow! I love your fluval chi!


----------



## Mar

Thanks so much ^^ :')


----------



## royal

You're welcome!


----------



## KoriC

Oh, wow, everyone has such lovely tank set ups~ 
This is my boy Pickle's tank right now, I've ordered a few smaller anubias plants for it and hope to balance it out a bit in the future. 

My other boy squishy is in the same model tank, but he has one large anubias in his because he much prefers wide open spaces or gets stressed out. Both 3 Gallon, I'll hopefully have space to upgrade them one day.










I want to get them both smaller filters too, these ones work but they're such space hogs. I haven't had any luck finding anything.


----------



## Mar

Wow, beautiful fish and tank! Looks lovely


----------



## mushumouse

ooh, i actually like the look of it right now! the blue silk plant in the back looks like it matches your fish's iridescence, lol. i think we might have the same tank, and i just switched it over to a small sized sponge filter, myself.


----------



## KoriC

Thank you c: I have the Marineland Crescent 3. The plant is actually plastic that I filed down a bit. It hasn't caused him any problems. He spends more time in his live plants and on his cave. It keeps some of my plants weighted somewhere though.

We don't have many options where I live, I can travel an hour north or south bound and probably find more options but I have a spending hangover right now, haha.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is sorority #2. Its a bare bottom 30g tank that is plantish and has 23 girls calling it home.


----------



## Rilly10

ollief9 said:


> Completed tank with my new Betta, Altan!
> View attachment 91898
> 
> View attachment 91906


Looks great! I really like the plants and sand! I wish I had done sand. If I ever am allowed another tank....


----------



## Rilly10

Love that Fluval Chi! I was thinking of getting that tank but it did not fit the space I wanted to put it well. Very nice though!

KoriC - Love yours too! I agree the silk plant really pops along with your Betta's color! He is beautiful! What is the clear ball with what looks like flecks in it?


----------



## royal

Love the sorority lg!


----------



## KoriC

I love the sorority as well~

Rilly, it's a ball that houses toys called Squinkies. I placed it in for a bit to see if it would float, or if it would gather water and sink. It floats, but my filter keeps it down. It's out of my tank now, and will be returned if I can get a reply from the manufacturer on what it's made from as it only specifies non-toxic plastic. Hopefully I'll get a response because he liked to play with it. 

The flecks are sparkles but they are firmly placed between two different layers so they can't escape.


----------



## Minnieservis

KoriC said:


> I love the sorority as well~
> 
> Rilly, it's a ball that houses toys called Squinkies. I placed it in for a bit to see if it would float, or if it would gather water and sink. It floats, but my filter keeps it down. It's out of my tank now, and will be returned if I can get a reply from the manufacturer on what it's made from as it only specifies non-toxic plastic. Hopefully I'll get a response because he liked to play with it.
> 
> The flecks are sparkles but they are firmly placed between two different layers so they can't escape.



I love your tank! If you find out about the squinkies ball, I'd love to know as well, we've got a million here and they would make a good betta toy!


----------



## KoriC

For sure c: still nothing, but I only just asked today. If I find anything else I'll post it.


----------



## bettafishgirl

Diablo


----------



## bettafishgirl

My new boy, Ferris


----------



## Starchild21

very happy with my set up


----------



## Tabbie82

@KoriC- I love your tank! Looks much bigger than a 3 gallon. I have a 3 gallon and the filter I use in it is the Hagen Elite:
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-U...8&qid=1365944287&sr=8-1&keywords=elite+filter

I've used it for over a year now and really like it. It takes up very little space. It is quiet. It has an adjustable flow, but is still too strong for my betta at the lowest setting. I tied sponge filter media to the output and it is perfect now.


----------



## nathangill

Was wondering if I could place anymore plants in Spike's tank? New to the fish care any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kupo27

Sorry for the bubbles on the front of the tank.. had just done a water change and added in some plants. I just couldn't wait to take a picture!


----------



## ollief9

Here's an update of my new Betta's tank. The ludwigia is now growing above the surface of the water! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## mushumouse

ollie9: wow, that looks beautiful! i love the natural but clean look of it. and the tank, for that matter, i don't think i've seen one like it before.

kupo27: the plants look great! what is that in the back, amazon sword or some kind of anubias? i always have trouble telling them apart, lol. though if that's anubias in the front, it looks like you've buried the rhizome? unfortunately they die if it's buried. i have the damndest time keeping mine down in the sand for that reason.


----------



## Squidlanna

*My Betta's Home*

This is my betta's 5 gallon home complete with a couple of marimo balls. I've had my betta for just over a year!


----------



## Kupo27

Mushu: the plant in the back is a lutea. I actually don't have him buried, he's kinda pinned down by the river rocks on both sides of him  The smaller green plants (one in the back and one up front) are anubias nana. The front one in this picture is buried, but I've pulled him up some since it was taken.


----------



## Destinystar

Love all the tanks very nice ! Squidlanna I have that same tank I really love it and the shape of it. Yours looks awesome some of my favorite colors are in there.


----------



## Squidlanna

Thank you, Perseusmom! Aside from him seeing his reflection with the light on more often than not, it's a great tank!


----------



## KoriC

Kupo27: I love the shape of the plant in the back, your boy is beautiful.

ollie9: Your tank is so pretty. I really would like something like this by the end of the summer after I start making some disposable income. It look so peaceful~

Squidlanna: I love how all your plants compliment your boy~


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's mine.. It's about 1 gallon. This was right after I planted, so plants have perked up a bit. 'Ike' can't swim very well so that's why he is in a small tank.


----------



## Kupo27

Thanks KoriC 
Scotty I love the color of Ike!


----------



## KoriC

Oops, I forgot. Tabbie82 Thank you for showing me this, I think that I might order two on payday c:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Kupo  I named him Ike because he reminds me of an old man for some reason lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love seeing everyone's tanks!
Off topic: the tags on this thread made my day.


----------



## ryancalif

Mar said:


> Love the plants btw ^
> Huh, how weird.
> I'll try posting again.
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/user/Marredd/media/WP_000784_zps2279a89d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1198.photobucket.com/user/Marredd/media/WP_000796_zpsfecd140f.jpg.html
> 
> gonna add some more plants:
> 
> Hopefully now you can see.


That looks fantastic. The Chi has always been a personal favorite... although I'm excited to get my Fluval Edge 12 gallon this week! :-D


----------



## Wutwut

rearranged my driftwood and replanted my plants.


----------



## dummees

Thought I'd post Silus' new big boy 10 gallon tank I got him last night. Poor fella has been switching between a 3 to a 5 and now to his 10, haha.
Anywho. This was on sale a buck a gallon at walmart so my sister picked it up for me. I pulled the LED lid from my first tank to use as temporary lighting. Unfortunately it's too dark for you to really see Silus, but I think my thrift store finds look pretty nice in there C:








(PS: Sorry for the kinda-small image, tinypic isn't agreeing with me today on sizes. >:U)


----------



## JadeAngel

I just redid all 4 tanks saturday. 

Each one is a 5 gallon tank.

the missing 2 heaters should be here by tomorrow or the day after, and Im going to get thermometers for the 2 new tanks today.

The jade slabs I made into lean-to style caves, as is more apparent in the extra photo with Soren. He actually has 2, one is small and behind the jar so it doesn't show up in the photo. He looooves his lean to caves and his jar. 

Saki (my purple betta in the purple tank) kind of ignores it all and just hangs out on the purple flower by the surface. Delilah, his ADF tank mate, has laid claim to all... the jar, jade, and pinapple :lol:

Shisu is going to get new decorations for my daughter's birthday, and that pirate ship in Shark Bate's tank will probably be replaced with something that matches the other decorations eventually


----------



## newbettaguy

*my first betta set up*

So as a brand new and first time betta owner... here is my lil guys home

A Petco 2 gal hexagon tank with filter, hood and led light, heater and thermometer, Thats a live plant in there... My guy is liking it a lot but i am currently restricting the intake on the filter to reduce the flow.










close up of temp


----------



## NozzALa

Heres my Betta Lupin, its a three gallon, he loves it as far as i can tell.

Edit: sorry about it being sideways. I wanted to post one but only have my ipod, haha. Ill get better ones soon.


----------



## Ramla

I'm very curious, what kind of plants are those in your tank?


----------



## erinbirdsong

Miles got an upgrade this weekend. He went from his little 1.5 gal cube to the 2.5 Mini Bow. He is really enjoying all the space. He is a small Betta but his old tank was so little I could not put any decor in there. Now he loves the new "wood" he gets to swim thru and hide in.


----------



## Polkadot

erinbirdsong said:


> Miles got an upgrade this weekend. He went from his little 1.5 gal cube to the 2.5 Mini Bow. He is really enjoying all the space. He is a small Betta but his old tank was so little I could not put any decor in there. Now he loves the new "wood" he gets to swim thru and hide in.


 
That looks lovely & what a pretty betta!

I just bought the same plant (as that feathery one you have at the back) for my 3 little bettas,they really love swimming through it & on it. :-D


----------



## erinbirdsong

Polkadot said:


> That looks lovely & what a pretty betta!
> 
> I just bought the same plant (as that feathery one you have at the back) for my 3 little bettas,they really love swimming through it & on it. :-D


 
Yes he loves it. He sleeps in it and has built a new bubble nest on it as well. I figure he must be happy


----------



## Wutwut




----------



## royal

How big is your tank? Very nice by the way


----------



## Wutwut

^ thank you. it's a 20 long btw


----------



## royal

Cool!


----------



## Agility4fun

nathangill said:


> Was wondering if I could place anymore plants in Spike's tank? New to the fish care any help would be much appreciated.


Yes, a bunch!

I'd do some crypts in the front, some swords on the left back corner, any anarchis, bacopa or ludwiga repens.


----------



## Karebear13

Your tanks are so cute!




JadeAngel said:


> I just redid all 4 tanks saturday.
> 
> Each one is a 5 gallon tank.
> 
> the missing 2 heaters should be here by tomorrow or the day after, and Im going to get thermometers for the 2 new tanks today.
> 
> The jade slabs I made into lean-to style caves, as is more apparent in the extra photo with Soren. He actually has 2, one is small and behind the jar so it doesn't show up in the photo. He looooves his lean to caves and his jar.
> 
> Saki (my purple betta in the purple tank) kind of ignores it all and just hangs out on the purple flower by the surface. Delilah, his ADF tank mate, has laid claim to all... the jar, jade, and pinapple :lol:
> 
> Shisu is going to get new decorations for my daughter's birthday, and that pirate ship in Shark Bate's tank will probably be replaced with something that matches the other decorations eventually


----------



## Mashiro

Haven't posted my new tanks here yet so, here I go. 










Here's my 5 gallon with my Crowntail male in it. He was given to me as a gift. I'm thinking of rehoming him soon.










Here's my fantasy-themed 2.5 gallon tank with my baby betta Merlin inside! I already love him to pieces! 










And here is the laziest fish you will ever see, Maximus, in his 10 gallon planted tank. You can see his red little head peeking out of the hole in the driftwood. That's where he likes to chill.

Aaand those are my tanks, I'm hoping to get one more 5 gallon in the future and work on my designing and decorative skills. ;-)


----------



## lmwaters

This is El Jefe in his new home!


----------



## Destinystar

That is a nice home El Jefe, I really like the blue gravel it matches the blue colors on El Jefe.
The only thing you might want to add is some sort of cave or many use just a plain jar that is brand new or never had soap is it since soap is very deadly to fish. Most fish just like a place they can hide in or explore every now and then. It doesnt have to be anything fancy and just make sure of whatever you use that the holes are big enough for him to go in and get out of without any problem. I bet he is very happy with all that room to swim in !


----------



## Jodah

Just picked up this gorgeous HM DT today from Petco. His name is Odin.






























Course, would be nice if he'd like to sit still for a pic!


----------



## DanielaMarie

Mashiro said:


> Haven't posted my new tanks here yet so, here I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 5 gallon with my Crowntail male in it. He was given to me as a gift. I'm thinking of rehoming him soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my fantasy-themed 2.5 gallon tank with my baby betta Merlin inside! I already love him to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the laziest fish you will ever see, Maximus, in his 10 gallon planted tank. You can see his red little head peeking out of the hole in the driftwood. That's where he likes to chill.
> 
> Aaand those are my tanks, I'm hoping to get one more 5 gallon in the future and work on my designing and decorative skills. ;-)


All your tanks are nice. I especially like how you've themed Merlins.


----------



## lmwaters

Jodah said:


> Just picked up this gorgeous HM DT today from Petco. His name is Odin.
> 
> Course, would be nice if he'd like to sit still for a pic!


I really like your tank. The plants are gorgeous, and of course so is Odin. (That name is great btw).


----------



## Jodah

Thank you very much Imwaters. Eventually I'd like to setup a 5.5g planted tank for Odin and all my other bettas as well. but for now the 2.5g's will have to do. Space get's tight when you have a 36g bf Saltwater setup and 3 more 2.5g's. XD


----------



## JefferyAndMilo

You all have really nice tanks!!

This is Jeffery's tank,









And this one belongs to Milo.


----------



## Kupo27

Everyone's tanks look great!!!


----------



## ryancalif

*Spoiled fish!*



My new Fluval Edge 12 gallon tank. It works surprisingly better than I thought with a betta... I was worried she was only going to hang around the top (since it's a tall tank) or in one area of the tank, but she swims all over. :-D

Ignore the decor... it's getting replaced this weekend with some plants and better rocks!


----------



## Karebear13

i like the decor!


My new Fluval Edge 12 gallon tank. It works surprisingly better than I thought with a betta... I was worried she was only going to hang around the top (since it's a tall tank) or in one area of the tank, but she swims all over. :-D

Ignore the decor... it's getting replaced this weekend with some plants and better rocks![/QUOTE]


----------



## lmwaters

I added a rock and a filter to my tank.


----------



## Bigj713281

Here's my tank I have 1 betta (sushi) 2 dwarf frogs (Lloyd and hopz)


----------



## Deanna01

Here is my spoiled crowntail, Sam, in his 12-gallon Fluval Edge. I have some bigger, better plants coming later this week and will post pics when I get them. As noted by others with this setup, my betta swims absolutely all over the tank, top to bottom. He really loves it.

(You'll notice the temp isn't coming up quite high enough. I've written Fluval about the heater--it simply isn't working quite right, though it's more likely to heat properly when placed at an angle than when placed straight up and down.)

The gravel is a rock mini mix, and the rocks themselves are green tree agate.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Your CT looks kind of like mine! I love those rocks, beautiful set up.


----------



## jasperandecho

Here is my ten gallon


----------



## Deanna01

Thank you, Carbon! He really seems to enjoy it as well.


----------



## jasperandecho

And this is my 2.5


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Haven't posted a pic of my sorority in a while, so here it is today.


----------



## Allirane

*The Aquadome and Rainbow Reef *

The Aquadome (the one with the ruins and the flaring Thyeo) is the 5.5 gallon and the smaller brighter one is my 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Mar

ryancalif said:


> That looks fantastic. The Chi has always been a personal favorite... although I'm excited to get my Fluval Edge 12 gallon this week! :-D


 thank you!! I added live plants and just more stuff to the chi  I'll post pics later 
And yeah!! I decided once my rescue Betta, Perseus, heals up, im gonna buy him a lovely fluval spec 5 gal. I really think they appreciate horizontal movement more!! Take pics once you set up your tank!!


----------



## Deanna01

Carbon, I love all those plants for your sorority! The tank looks just beautiful.


----------



## Kupo27

Carbon, my Gallifrey wanted me to let you know he's jealous  that's a beautiful tank!


----------



## Wutwut

my 10g for the crowntail


----------



## Karebear13

great tank! I like the betta in your avatar a lot 




carbonxxkidd said:


> Haven't posted a pic of my sorority in a while, so here it is today.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thanks everyone! It's a nice little jungle for my girls and the other fish I have in there (platys, corys, otos, amanos). I keep forgetting to fertilize it and still am constantly trimming and removin plants, haha. Love it. The guy in my avatar is in his own 5g NPT, I need to put an updated pic of that tank too...it's doing really well! Maybe tonight


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Carbon, I love your sorority tank! Is it an NPT? Could I ask what size it is and what plants you have? (Right now my sorority is only a 10 but I want more plants and an upgrade already, lol.)


----------



## carbonxxkidd

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Carbon, I love your sorority tank! Is it an NPT? Could I ask what size it is and what plants you have? (Right now my sorority is only a 10 but I want more plants and an upgrade already, lol.)



Thank you! It's a 29g, and it's not a NPT...I have eco-complete. I have wisteria (which is taking over), lace java ferns (which are also taking over) vallisneria spiralis, giant hygro, bacopa caroliniana, guppy grass, frogbit, duckweed, banana plant, amazon sword, marimo, and some random crypts...I think there's some subswassertang in there too somewhere, a tiny piece of it...and some bolbitis? I used to have hornwort too but I took it out. I will say I'm pretty sad I didn't make this one an NPT though, I LOVE my little 5g NPT! Plus it has sand, and I think my corys would like that a lot better than the eco...


----------



## Viva

Love how your sorority tank turned out carbon! Still can't get over how uniquely shaped the tank is...I remember reading your setup thread and I was anticipating how beautiful it would look in the end. I wasn't disappointed!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thank you Viva! I love it, I'm so glad I got it set up!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

As promised, August's 5.5g NPT. I can't help but post a before and after pic...omg. The first photo is from January, and the second one I took just now. NPT WOOOO!!!! Seriously my favorite tank, I love my sorority but this one is just perfection to me.


----------



## 10asartin

Finally got my 20 long NPT how I want it. Now I've just got to let it fill in!


----------



## Adnamac

10asartin said:


> Finally got my 20 long NPT how I want it. Now I've just got to let it fill in!


Beautiful! <3 I love how you've set it up!


----------



## Kupo27

Gorgeous!


----------



## 10asartin

Thanks! I can't wait to add my little betta in there, I just need to get a better heater first


----------



## presto

I'm new to the forum, but I've spent the last couple weeks lurking and reading this thread. (Less than 500 pages to go!) You all have such amazing tanks and beautiful fish!

I just got Hoban (my second betta) a couple weeks ago, and here's how his 3 gallon tank is coming along! There are a few more plants on their way (carnivorous aquatics), and at some point I'm going to have to swap out the mondo grass for some pygmy swords...learning as I go!


----------



## Mashiro

Oh wow, presto you have a beautiful fish too! I absolutely adore the black and blue color on Crowntails.

Nice tank as well.


----------



## presto

Thank you!  I love this coloration too...my last boy was also a black-with-blue crowntail!


----------



## 10asartin

Beautiful setup! 
I would just keep an eye on Hoban's fins as it is a possibility that the sharp edges of the rock could tear them


----------



## crowntaillove3

Nice tank! I love the setup and all of the decorations. The betta isn't half bad, either! Nice job.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love planted tanks!

I wish we could compile a thread of nothing but pictures of planted tanks (with a list of all the plants in each tank, of course). Probably include the substrate, lighting and additives in each, too.

I'm a noob with live plants and always looking for new ideas


----------



## Batmantha

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I love planted tanks!
> 
> I wish we could compile a thread of nothing but pictures of planted tanks (with a list of all the plants in each tank, of course). Probably include the substrate, lighting and additives in each, too.
> 
> I'm a noob with live plants and always looking for new ideas



+1 I'm going to be trying my hand at NPT's soon


----------



## Deanna01

Presto, your tank is gorgeous! I love rocks and live plants.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I love planted tanks!
> 
> I wish we could compile a thread of nothing but pictures of planted tanks (with a list of all the plants in each tank, of course). Probably include the substrate, lighting and additives in each, too.
> 
> I'm a noob with live plants and always looking for new ideas


 
You should start one in the planted tank section...and then get someone to sticky it!


----------



## mushumouse

there was one in there a couple weeks ago... maybe you could dig it up! i think it was more than ten pages.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

There is one but it's not just pictures, there's a lot of random comments (such as this one).

There might be ten pages but maybe only one picture on each page.


----------



## presto

I love this idea! Growing plants is one of my bigger hobbies, but as a noob to planted aquaria, seeing what kinds of plants work well and what kind of care they need would be very helpful and interesting!


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover

This is my lil' guy. He is in a nice critter keeper with aquarium marbles as the substrate and two soft plants to hide in which look like the ocean. I got this little guy as a baby and now he is a beautiful adult male. :lol:


----------



## Agent13

Here is my 5 gallon for the new Male crown tail ( can't decide on a name for him yet :-/ ) 


This is my community fish/frog tank


and I'll upload Wally's home once I dig out a pic of it


----------



## Agent13

*High five self!* I just took this photo blind! My screen is shot on my iPhone but everything works(I think) I told Siri to go to the Camara and then I pointed and guessed at where the photo button was then plugged it into my computer. Not bad haha. Anyway this is my 4yr old daughters Betta named Wally in his home. She designed the layout and I must say he does like it. I actually have a little fish envy of her fish. 


(this tank pic shows the tank but doesn't do Wally justice.. I'll have to get a good shot of him close up soon)


----------



## lissienen

My twenty-five gallon planted sorority tank. Home to seven female bettas, a bristlenose pleco and three julii cory catfish.


----------



## Mar

Really pretty tanks Liss and Agent13. The plants are so pretty, definitely trying those lmao.

My new and updated tanks.

Fluval Chi 5gal:


and my Fluval Spec 5gal:


----------



## Agent13

Thanks Mar! I love all of these tank pics. Makes me want to find more live plants. Really bored of what I find at Petco and Petsmart. 
BTW Mar... Your avatar looks just like my new guy in the Fluval Edge! I was worried about those black spots but looks like yours has them too


----------



## DanielaMarie

Very nice tanks everyone!
Mar: I like the ornament you've chosen to put in your Fluval Spec.


----------



## Mar

Thanks DanielaMaria  took forever at PETsMART to decide!! 

And agent13 I've heard the black dots are signs of finrot which is really weird cuz my Betta is super healthy, but im still gonna add a little bit of fin and scale repair though 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## knini09

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


Now I need to know where you got the signs for the fish tank... I want to put one on my tanks too...


----------



## Karebear13

I want you tank 





Mar said:


> Really pretty tanks Liss and Agent13. The plants are so pretty, definitely trying those lmao.
> 
> My new and updated tanks.
> 
> Fluval Chi 5gal:
> 
> 
> and my Fluval Spec 5gal:


----------



## Mar

Karebear13 said:


> I want you tank


Thanks!! It took me hours of water splashing and mild cursing to get it set up, but I'm happy I was "patient" lol


----------



## Adnamac

This is Leroy's current setup. Unfortunately I don't have a photo for Wrynn's or my yet unnamed new male yet. The new female is still in a bare sick tank.


----------



## Taeanna

This is Kaida's 8 liter (2 gallon) complete with it's new decor.

I am always worried he will get bored so during his weekly 100 percent change I mess with his things. usually adding a new decoration or two, in this case it was all changed (exept the leaf hammock, that always goes in the same corner so he had a base camp for exploration). I will likely keep a picture diary of the many homes of Kaida, being a relatively small desk tank I can furnish it for a few dollars, that 'log' is actually a junk store tea light holder.

This way he spends his fasting day exploring his new home instead of moping at his feeding hole.


----------



## Tabbie82

Mar- Your tanks look great! A couple of suggestions- in the second picture you posted it looks like there is an amazon sword plant just sitting on top of a decoration. It needs to have its roots planted into the substrate or it will die. But don't plant the crown, which is where the leaf stems meet and form the roots, or that will rot. 
Also, in the first picture, the red and green plants in the forefront look like some from Petsmart that are known to rust. They have a metal piece in the stem that goes down into the base. If you got those from Petsmart, keep an eye on them!


----------



## Mar

Thanks a bunch! you're totally right. The saleslady told me that the amazon sword was anubias, but I researched it after and its now planted and the Java fern is now floating on the rock 

And I did get those from petsmart... WTH metal?? PETsMART, they're plants!!
Thanks a lot )


----------



## samiam11894

Left - 10 gallon mating tank being used as Moonshine's little hospital
Kept the water low to help get treatment intensified, and because too much water was stressed him out.
Right - Brooke in a quarantine tank. _Before anybody says anything, I am aware of how tiny the tank is. Normally I would have just keep her in her temporary 1+ gallon bowl while treating her,but I was worried about the new guy's, Moonshine, health (poor guys is not taking the transition well). Her bowl wouldn't have fit next to the tank and her presence has helped to stimulate him rather than him just laying there which is what he was doing  (Tank normally only used for keeping when cleaning bowl or the tanks completely
_








10 gallon tank, home to Roosevelt(Veiltail), Hemorrhoid Harry & Ronda (Zebra Danios), and Kermit (African Dwarf Frog)
_The tank appears to be a bit barren on the left side because that is currently my mine field of seeds growing _









I apologize for how giant the pictures are, I'll be sure to shrink them next time :-D


----------



## Agent13

Just make sure Kermit has plenty plants to hold onto near the surface, ADF's are not fantastic swimmers and are air breathers. I like your tanks


----------



## samiam11894

I don't know if you can see it, but the vines that travel too the top have good sized leaves. When he isn't hiding in his castle or skull, he likes to lounge on the leaves


----------



## Agent13

Sorry, I didn't scroll all the way to the side..lol. They are fun little pets. I have 3 and any time I put a new plant in they take turns practicing their zen pose with their feet on the leaves(I always wonder if they're taking bets on who can balance on the new "toy" against the current better lmao)..It's hilarious


----------



## Mashiro

Samiam, I really like your skull decoration. Much more realistic than the ones I've seen before!

Is it a cave or just a sculpture?


----------



## samiam11894

It's a cave 
I try to make sure all my decorations are things that my fish will find useful, like a hollow skull to hide in, rather than just something that I think looks cute but only just takes up room for the fish


----------



## ollief9

Here's an update on my Betta's tank. The ludwigia is now growing out of the water :lol:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Whoa! I love how the glass curves on the corners. And you have a ton of beautiful plants!


----------



## lmwaters

Here is my updated tank. Finally got some more stuff in it.


----------



## lmwaters




----------



## presto

that cave is cool, it's like a dinosaur egg!! (I watched Jurassic Park the other night, hehe) nice tank and beautiful fish!


----------



## tsukiowns

ok let me see if i remember how to upload a picture lol

i decided to change my three way divided to a 2 way again and bought me a new 10 g tank... what y'all think? one is LED and the other is soon to be LED .... also how can i add a picture to my name i don't want to be faceless anymore hahaha


----------



## Emmalee01

lissienen said:


> My twenty-five gallon planted sorority tank. Home to seven female bettas, a bristlenose pleco and three julii cory catfish.


:shock: beautiful set up!


----------



## IvoryCrayon

Still need to get some plants! The paper towel is around the outside because he could see his reflection on the side and was always flaring.


----------



## crowntaillove3

As for making a picture next to your name, got to User CP and click "Edit Avatar". The rest is just like uploading a picture!


----------



## tsukiowns

haha thanks crowntaillove3 im not faceless any more.... I hope


----------



## crowntaillove3

Nope! You have a lovely avatar! :nicefish:


----------



## khanhny

Hi Everyone..i've been lurking on here for a few months now..but i still wasnt ready to commit to a fish yet...then i was at the pet expo over the weekend and saw they had an orange betta for $5 so i had to have him 
i think he's a veil tail? orange? i dont know..he looked orange when i got him..
i spent all weekend setting things up for him. here he is in a 2.5 Gallon, heater, no filter.

he's already responding when i wsistle...he comes out from wherever he is to see me


----------



## IvoryCrayon

Got some plants!


----------



## royal

Ivory, I. Love your tank ! The theme is so cool! It's almost like winter wonderland!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Khanhny, yes, he's a veil tail. He sounds like a friendly betta!

IvoryCrayon: I love your color scheme! The white/blue looks really nice


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I got a bunch of new live plants today and was able to remove some of my silk plants  hopefully soon ill have ALL live plants! (This is a sorority tank so I need lots of cover).


----------



## Emmalee01

Here are a few pics of my three betta bowls (heated 2.5 gal) They house my three boys Fruit punch (purple EE), Cadbury (Blue hmpk) and Grindlewald (blue/red/green VT)


----------



## Adnamac

Wrynn's tank. Not much to look at, but he seems to like it just fine.


----------



## Viva

khanhny said:


> Hi Everyone..i've been lurking on here for a few months now..but i still wasnt ready to commit to a fish yet...then i was at the pet expo over the weekend and saw they had an orange betta for $5 so i had to have him
> i think he's a veil tail? orange? i dont know..he looked orange when i got him..
> i spent all weekend setting things up for him. here he is in a 2.5 Gallon, heater, no filter.
> 
> he's already responding when i wsistle...he comes out from wherever he is to see me


Love your tank, your Orange VT is a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Viva

Wow those betta bowls look amazing, I want one now  Are those real plants in them?


----------



## Haseo

Here is my 15gal tall tank. Hoping the DHG carpets and I'm going to add more plants soon.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Emmalee01 said:


> Here are a few pics of my three betta bowls (heated 2.5 gal) They house my three boys Fruit punch (purple EE), Cadbury (Blue hmpk) and Grindlewald (blue/red/green VT)


Very nice tanks! Where did you get those? I love their shape.


----------



## Briz

Those round bowls are very attractive... and you fit a heater inside!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Haseo said:


> Here is my 15gal tall tank. Hoping the DHG carpets and I'm going to add more plants soon.


Is that the Aqueon 15 Column Deluxe? If it is, I have the same model tank as you! I don't have a betta in it, though. I love the setup!


----------



## Briz

10 gallon divided










There's tons of marimo balls in there because I'm waiting for my planted shrimp tank to be ready and need someplace wet to keep them. xD


----------



## khanhny

oh im loving the moss balls in these last few tanks.
could someone tell me if its possible to have one for a non cycled - no filer tank?
if i should post this question in another topic then please accept my appologies. im still new 

thanks


----------



## Briz

The marimo moss balls are very low maintenance. You can put them in an unfiltered, uncycled tank. As long as they have a tiny bit of light, they should do fine. Shrimp love to graze on them. Just turn them during water changes to avoid brown spots where it sits on the bottom.


----------



## mushumouse

sure, marimos are nigh impossible to kill. i've had an extra one sitting in a solo cup of tap water next to my tank for a month and it's fine.  the only thing i've heard of putting them down is algaecide, since they're actually a kind of algae.


----------



## Emmalee01

Viva said:


> Wow those betta bowls look amazing, I want one now  Are those real plants in them?


Thanks :-D Yup they are real plants- I must admit they are difficult/fiddly to plant though!


----------



## Emmalee01

DanielaMarie said:


> Very nice tanks! Where did you get those? I love their shape.


Thanks ;-)- It took me a while to find some big enough (I like different shaped tanks) These were from a shop called Briscoes. I'm not sure if it exists outside of NZ/Australia though.


----------



## Mashiro

Briz said:


> 10 gallon divided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's tons of marimo balls in there because I'm waiting for my planted shrimp tank to be ready and need someplace wet to keep them. xD



I'm loving the triple divided tank. Very pretty. I'm making one of my own soon.


----------



## Mashiro

Updated version of my 2.5g.

Here's Ciel, my Crowntail!


----------



## Haseo

crowntaillove3 said:


> Is that the Aqueon 15 Column Deluxe? If it is, I have the same model tank as you! I don't have a betta in it, though. I love the setup!


Thanks, and it is a aqueon 15. Its kinda empty right now, I have plans to put more plants towards the back around the driftwood.


----------



## NozzALa

Here's a better pic. Still from an iPad, doesn't really show his colors (purple red body and fins, blue stripes in fins), but it does the job.


----------



## Emmalee01

Mashiro said:


> Updated version of my 2.5g.
> 
> Here's Ciel, my Crowntail!


Nice tank! love the dragon/castle :-D


----------



## Elsewhere

Pigg and Atlas's tank (10g) :









The tank for baby plants that also hold the Golden Mystery Snails, Consuela and Antonio (10g) :









Themis's tank (5g) :









The sorority with 10 females and 5 Albino Cories (30g) :


----------



## shadowazure

*First Betta! What should I name him.*

I LIVE IN AUSTRALIA!! Got him today. 
I plan on putting 2 albino corys in with him. 
He is in a 30L (around 9 gallons). Is this okay setup?








Tank


----------



## Showers

*her home*


----------



## shadowazure

cool tanks guys trying to catch up to this thread is hard!!


----------



## Goodbettabest

Genghis & Butterscotch's new setups. They love it!! Going for the jungle theme lol


----------



## WaffleSire

Wow...I actually...finished reading the...entire thread!

YAAAAAY! [Jams Flag into Ground]

Awesome tanks, everybody. I love every one of them, especially the NPTs. >w<

I'm already designing a gazillion fishtanks in my head, right now. INSPIRAAATION...


----------



## crowntaillove3

Oh my goodness. All 927 pages of this thread and counting. You are crazy!  I would never have the patience to read this entire thing. Props to you! I think...


----------



## Agent13

crowntaillove3 said:


> Oh my goodness. All 927 pages of this thread and counting. You are crazy!  I would never have the patience to read this entire thing. Props to you! I think...


I tried! I made it 15ish pages :lol: 

Well here's my new tank! It divided my kitchen from my dining room. (which naturally mean I HAd to get a new betta to fill the lonely 10 gallon hahah)


----------



## BlackStripes

Madonna seems to be hiding. He doesn't like camera flash too much, but I don't like the lighting in my tank. If anyone would like to PM me with lighting possibilities for my Betta tank that would be great. I haven't really come across any topics with this information yet.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Are there tinted light covers on those lights? For live plants, fluorescent lights are usually recommended at 6500k but IMO, I like fluorescent lights better than incandescent even without live plants. It's whiter and brighter and the incandescents are usually yellowish.

I just put my fluorescent lamps next to my tanks for pictures


----------



## BlackStripes

The tank was free when I got it.
They're incandescent amber lights (the flash on my phone cancels out the amber light), which I'm planning on replacing soon.
I want to get some live plants for my tank. I was thinking of getting a flat canopy and a nice florescent lighting system, but I wasn't sure how much light would be too much for a Betta. I really like the florescent lighting on my 36 gallon, the water is so clear you'd think it was air.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

How big is the tank? A while back, I found some 10watt 6500K daylight bulbs really cheap at Walmart that worked in my hood that had incandescent bulbs. It looked just like yours. Of course then the hood broke and one of the lights didn't work so I had to replace the whole thing. My hood now has a 15watt 6500K daylight bulb in it. It's the long tube like bulb.

You want approximately 2 watts per gallon, but mine is a ten gallon so it only has 1.5 per gallon and my plants are growing. I'm a plant noob but my water sprite, java moss, java fern, Anubias and hornwort are doing well. I even have rotala indica that's growing and it's considered a higher light plant.

Plants do wonders for water quality! I just have regular gravel in my tank.


----------



## BlackStripes

We just switched the old gravel out for some sand too, lol.

It's just a ten gallon tank. The boyfriend said we need to get a new light so I might just replace the whole top and keep that one for emergencies.

For a plant noob you seem to know what you're doing, lol. Mind if I keep in touch with you for when I get my separate ten gallon for planting?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't mind at all 

Since I'm a noob, I only really know about beginner plants so if you are planning on starting with those I could help you out. If you want to go all out with a fancy lighting system, CO2 system or an NPT, there are many more experienced members here on the forum lol


----------



## Sharpchick

The senior betta is Dubya, a male crowntail. He lives in a 10 gallon tank with 3 ADFs. They supply him with constant snacks in the form of 3 or 4 day old tadpoles.









Then there are Lucky (male crowntail) and Ivan the Terrible (he was originally going to be the gorgeous halfmoon centerpiece fish in a 20 gallon peaceful community tank, until he took all the peace right out of it). They live in Aqueon Evolve 4s.
Lucky









Ivan









The newest member of the boys' club is a doubletail male my grandkids named Papa Smurf. He lives in a planted and heated 3 gallon vase (2.5 gallons of water).
Papa Smurf


----------



## hoku

Hi all! I'm new to the hobby and it didn't take me long to become quite addicted (and broke). 
10G Sorority:









Faber's 4G (Just rescued him from the smallest cup on Earth last night!) It's a bit barren, but once I can muster up some money I plan on matching it a bit more to my sorority:


----------



## Viva

Sharpchick said:


> The senior betta is Dubya, a male crowntail. He lives in a 10 gallon tank with 3 ADFs. They supply him with constant snacks in the form of 3 or 4 day old tadpoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are Lucky (male crowntail) and Ivan the Terrible (he was originally going to be the gorgeous halfmoon centerpiece fish in a 20 gallon peaceful community tank, until he took all the peace right out of it). They live in Aqueon Evolve 4s.
> Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest member of the boys' club is a doubletail male my grandkids named Papa Smurf. He lives in a planted and heated 3 gallon vase (2.5 gallons of water).
> Papa Smurf


Gorgeous tanks, love the plants and those white rocks, they're so pretty!


----------



## shinitakin

Finally got over his bloating issues and back into the tank! [2.5 Minibow]


----------



## xKodax

Here is my 5 gallon tank with my betta, Sebastian.


----------



## shadowazure

*Got my new fish*

Corys are names Moe, Larry and Curly. Yet to name my betta (anyone got any ideas). They are in a 30L for now. Betta is fortunately scared of the Corydoras.


----------



## LucidSong

:3 old set up, new stuff. Going for a more natural look and started planting my divided 10g tank.


----------



## ollief9

LucidSong I love the rugged look of your tank, it's really nice!


----------



## ryancalif

@shadow, 

Nice cories, but you should really have a sand bottom for them, not gravel. Gravel is really hard on their barbels and can cause them to wear away.

Just FYI


----------



## Sharpchick

ryancalif said:


> @shadow,
> 
> Nice cories, but you should really have a sand bottom for them, not gravel. Gravel is really hard on their barbels and can cause them to wear away.
> 
> Just FYI


That looks like really small gravel, about the size of the Eco Complete I have in my 20 long. I have 6 cories in there, and there hasn't been any damage to their barbels from the substrate.

I think if it were really sharp gravel (it looks to be smoother), there could be a problem.


----------



## WaffleSire

crowntaillove3 said:


> Oh my goodness. All 927 pages of this thread and counting. You are crazy!  I would never have the patience to read this entire thing. Props to you! I think...


Hehehe, took about a month. I never thought I could actually finish it... 

Nice cories, Shadowazure! I like the names. ^^


----------



## royal

I read the entire thread in 2 days when I joined. It was the only thing I did like all day. Now,obviously it's not, but I still can't believe I did it. Props to you waffle sire!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Shadowazure, in my 15 gallon tank the names of my three red tetras are Mo, Larry, and Curly! Lol we had the same idea.


----------



## Agent13

*my sons Bettas home!*

Finally this new kid on the block not only has a name but now has a proper home! No more living in finding Nemo tanks being prepped for his sisters daycare lol. His Name is now 드래곤 자세 (Deulaegon Jase... Dragon Stance). And here is his 5 gallon Fluval Spec. 
Does anyone here know how to baffle this filter?


----------



## copperarabian

Agent13 said:


> Finally this new kid on the block not only has a name but now has a proper home! No more living in finding Nemo tanks being prepped for his sisters daycare lol. His Name is now 드래곤 자세 (Deulaegon Jase... Dragon Stance). And here is his 5 gallong Fluval spec.
> Does anyone here know how to baffle this filter?


Wow, Love that tank!!! I want a 5g fluval spec but I don't have any room for one


----------



## shadowazure

Im getting sand today for my corys so they are more happy. Plus sand looks much more appealing than red gravel.


----------



## Agent13

shadowazure said:


> Im getting sand today for my corys so they are more happy. Plus sand looks much more appealing than red gravel.


Funny you mention that! I just bought sand today and an albino cory. It's currently sharing the 10 gallon with my purple PK Betta and on smooth gravel but I can't wait to change that tank to a sand one! And the are so cute together! Been keeping my eye on them and my PK thinks he a bottom feeder too so he just kinda swims a little behind the cory like "what'd ya find bro? Is it good??!!?..ok I'll come search with you!" lol


----------



## shadowazure

My betta (Purcey) is really scared of the coreys. But he thinks the bubble on the top of the tank are food and chases them around c:


----------



## Sharpchick

Agent13 said:


> Finally this new kid on the block not only has a name but now has a proper home! No more living in finding Nemo tanks being prepped for his sisters daycare lol. His Name is now 드래곤 자세 (Deulaegon Jase... Dragon Stance). And here is his 5 gallon Fluval Spec.
> Does anyone here know how to baffle this filter?


I can't see the outflow from your pic to see how large it is. A lot of people use the DIY soda or water bottle baffle or a baffle made with filter sponge.

I have also used a portion of the elastic top of a new knee high pantyhose, wrapped around the outflow.


----------



## Ezzie

This is mr miltons 5 gallon tank  i personally think it looks a little too green but it contrasts with his white so well  I will be on the lookout for another driftwood centrepiece though, this one isn't a shape I like.

It's half fake half live planted, still living so something must be right! Ha!


----------



## Agent13

Ezzie said:


> This is mr miltons 5 gallon tank  i personally think it looks a little too green but it contrasts with his white so well  I will be on the lookout for another driftwood centrepiece though, this one isn't a shape I like.
> 
> It's half fake half live planted, still living so something must be right! Ha!


It does show your fish quite well! And that is a gorgeous fish!!! If you don't like all the green just throw one medium sized red silk plant in there to make it pop. I found a red silk plant I put in my community and I love it( It's all silk with just soft plastic stems ..just telling you because another poster was telling someone they had metal in them but I checked)


----------



## Agent13

Sharpchick said:


> I can't see the outflow from your pic to see how large it is. A lot of people use the
> I have also used a portion of the elastic top of a new knee high pantyhose, wrapped around the outflow.


It is set on low but I think I turned it off for feeding time during this pic. It's hard for him to get to his food unless in the gravel while the pump is on. It's from a nozzle on the far right in the pic. It's weird. Maybe the panty hose trick would work.


----------



## Brownjazzy




----------



## crowntaillove3

Ummm... Brownjazzy? Your pic didn't come out...


----------



## Taeanna

I changed Kaida's decor again. Being a relatively small tank (8 liters) means in order to stave off boredom I can change it around often. He would love cleaning day if it weren't for the net and having to sit in his cup while I clean it all out, he spends hours exploring and then gets frozen bloodworms for dinner as an apology for the net.
The sleeve around the top of his heater is to prevent him spending all day yelling at it, he flares at everything and anything these days.
(I posted the red tank before but here it is again for comparisen. He has absolutely no interest in caves but I keep trying...one day he might want it)


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I could look at this thread for hours. Actually, i do! I don't think I've ever posted though. Here is Phanamus's 4 gal Aqueon Evolve.


----------



## tilli94

percyfyshshelley said:


> I could look at this thread for hours. Actually, i do! I don't think I've ever posted though. Here is Phanamus's 4 gal Aqueon Evolve.


I love the buddha statue


----------



## Agent13

So here is the twins newly decorated home. I gave my Corydoras an ocean themed home! One purple, red,blue, white PK male"Cory" and a regular albino cory ;-) lol


Bettadora..?? Corybetta?? what would he be called lol


----------



## Minnieservis

Agent13 said:


> So here is the twins newly decorated home. I gave my Corydoras an ocean themed home! One purple, red,blue, white PK male"Cory" and a regular albino cory ;-) lol
> 
> 
> Bettadora..?? Corybetta?? what would he be called lol


 I love your tank! I have that same bridge! Where did you get that pink plant? I need something like that for my little girls tank


----------



## Agent13

It's like a magenta color and I LOVE it..so does my Betta. It's a silk plant from petsmart.


----------



## Minnieservis

Agent13 said:


> It's like a magenta color and I LOVE it..so does my Betta. It's a silk plant from petsmart.


Oh I love it! My petsmart never has any nice silk plants


----------



## Agent13

Minnieservis said:


> Oh I love it! My petsmart never has any nice silk plants


If they don't have what you like dont settle for next best... because you'll regret it. Just go online an order it from their website or check amazon. Amazon may be an even better option. I love the plant because it matches my Betta...I mean my colorful Corydora ..hahaha


----------



## Sylphie

Hi,
this is my first post in this forum so hello everyone! English is not my first language, so I apologize for any errors ^^ 
Below are some photos of my 45l (about 10 gallons) planted aquarium with one betta HM female, some snails (tylomelania, ampularia, planorbarius), and red cherry shrimps.


















And betta:










I have many more photos of all the residents, but don't know where I should put them


----------



## Crowntails

^ Wow, beautiful tank! Lucky girl


----------



## Sylphie

Crowntails said:


> ^ Wow, beautiful tank! Lucky girl


Thank you very much, but this is just water and plants, nothing special ;-)


----------



## crowntaillove3

Welcome to the forum! I love your tank setup!


----------



## Mashiro

Sylphie said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post in this forum so hello everyone! English is not my first language, so I apologize for any errors ^^
> Below are some photos of my 45l (about 10 gallons) planted aquarium with one betta HM female, some snails (tylomelania, ampularia, planorbarius), and red cherry shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And betta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many more photos of all the residents, but don't know where I should put them



That.

Is a crazy nice tank!


----------



## Sharpchick

Sylphie said:


> Hi,
> this is my first post in this forum so hello everyone! English is not my first language, so I apologize for any errors ^^
> Below are some photos of my 45l (about 10 gallons) planted aquarium with one betta HM female, some snails (tylomelania, ampularia, planorbarius), and red cherry shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And betta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have many more photos of all the residents, but don't know where I should put them


Super tank!


----------



## mushumouse

i love your tank, sylphie! it has a real jungle look to it. that's some neat wood you've got.


----------



## Sylphie

Thank you guys (and girls!), I really didn't expect such an enthusiastic response to my tank.
I would gladly created somwhere on the forum topic about the whole tank and all its resident, but I don't known forum yet enough to know in which department should I put something like that.
Maybe someone can tell me?


----------



## Mashiro

Sylphie said:


> Thank you guys (and girls!), I really didn't expect such an enthusiastic response to my tank.
> I would gladly created somwhere on the forum topic about the whole tank and all its resident, but I don't known forum yet enough to know in which department should I put something like that.
> Maybe someone can tell me?


Probably put it in Planted Tanks subforum. :-D


----------



## Sylphie

Okay, thx! ;-)


----------



## amykow

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum but I've enjoyed looking at everyone's betta-home pictures for a while. This is my betta, Dalek's, 5.5 gallon tank. He has some java moss and java fern on driftwood, some marimos, and a ceramic cave. He's been very happy since I switched out the fake plants for real ones last week.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Um... amykow? Your picture didn't come out. Do you know how to upload one? (sorry if you think this question is offensive, I'm just going off of you being new to the forum) And welcome to the forum!


----------



## amykow

Hmm, first attempt to link to a flickr photo didn't work. One more try:








[/url]
IMG_0203 by amy kow, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mashiro

amykow said:


> Hmm, first attempt to link to a flickr photo didn't work. One more try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> IMG_0203 by amy kow, on Flickr[/IMG]


Very pretty!

Your fish looks like my Maximus!


----------



## crowntaillove3

It looks great! I have a marimo ball and I love it. I would've gotten more, but they were like $8 a piece.


----------



## amykow

crowntaillove3 said:


> It looks great! I have a marimo ball and I love it. I would've gotten more, but they were like $8 a piece.


I ordered two of them from bamaplants.com with the rest of the plants. They were selling them for $4.


----------



## JellOh

amykow- What's that snazzy blue and white marbled thing? Btw, I love your tank!


----------



## dacora

My boy Tully's new Marineland Crescent 5. I'm loving this tank so far, and so is he! He seemed so cramped in his half gallon, I knew he was going to love all the space!


----------



## amykow

JellOh said:


> amykow- What's that snazzy blue and white marbled thing? Btw, I love your tank!


Thanks! That's a betta cave I made when I took a ceramics class last fall.


----------



## Toaster11

Just divided my tank. I hope they like it!


----------



## KoriC

Water change day, so I figured I'd snap a picture of the boy's tanks. 

Sokka's been moved into a 5 gallon~










Zuko's been given more plants and a new ornament. He likes his wide open spaces oddly, or he gets really stressed out I've noticed.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

KoriC said:


> He likes his wide open spaces oddly


Lol some of them are so weird. Some tail biters are only happy with a small lightly decorated tank 

I love everyone's tanks. Planted tanks are so pretty!


----------



## Crowntails

Everyone's tanks are so nice! I just redid some of my tank, gotta upload it.


----------



## KoriC

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Lol some of them are so weird. Some tail biters are only happy with a small lightly decorated tank
> 
> I love everyone's tanks. Planted tanks are so pretty!


They are, aren't they? My HM get's really stressed out when he's in small tanks or cups. If I have to do very nearly 100% WC for any reason, or similar to when I was moving him from his 3 gallon to his 5 I put him in a half gallon I keep around for emergencies (tanks breaking etc.) and he actively attempts to jump out of it until I've got him in something bigger.


----------



## NoviceBettaKeeper98

Does it seem too crowded? I'm new to this, so I'm not sure... currently, this is a 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## crowntaillove3

You probably don't need that much gravel... And welcome to the forum! Other than that, you are fine.


----------



## NoviceBettaKeeper98

Thanks! Is it okay to remove some of the gravel when I do my next water change?


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yeah! Just make sure your plant (anubias, maybe?) has enough room for its roots. Unless it's fake, of course... I can't really tell.


----------



## NoviceBettaKeeper98

Great! Nope, it's real. Is there anything I have to do for the plant itself? An maintenance things to do?
Thanks!
NoviceBettaKeeper98


----------



## SpookyTooth

Hello and welcome to the forums  That's a nice aquarium, I have to say. Is it heated? I don't know if that's a heater or a filter I see but aquariums do need heaters. As for the anubias: you'll need to uncover the rhizome (where the roots and leaves sprout from) or the plant will begin to rot and die. Anubias shouldn't be planted in the substrate but anchored onto something like a piece of driftwood or an ornament.


----------



## RedFynn21

Love how creative everyone's tanks are on here! I got bored with my current set-up, so I changed it out. Removed my glass beads that I had, and replaced with black sand for the substrate, and added more Java Fern. I have plans to replace all of the artificial plants with real ones next week.


----------



## LucidSong

KoriC, my boy Febuary is like that too. Must have lots of space, a cave to sleep in (my other boys don't really like caves. They prefer the gravel XD) and a bit of a current. He is slightly un happy with me right now as I'm tring to find a sponge or something to stick in the intake of his filter as he sucked his fins up there and tore one (healed nicely and within a few days)


----------



## countyrd419

*Cobalt*

Here is Cobalt in his temporary home. I am going soon to PetSmart to upgrade to a 2.5 gallon tank which a lot of members of the BettaFish.com community have told me to do. I hope the store has what it needs. 

I would like to have some invites. I live in Oveido, FL which is a suburb of 
"The City Beautiful" aka Orlando, FL.


----------



## Spike34

*Two tanks ready for Friday Fish - Tank One*










There's a little Chinese house in my main tank as well as some biomax that will be placed in the tank upon Mr Bettas arrival. Any constructive advice welcome as I have never kept betta before


----------



## Spike34

*Two tanks ready for Friday Fish - Tank Two*









Well this is the second tank and again there's some decorative stones to go in and maybe some additional plants. The biomax is within my main tank and hopefully growing some beneficial bacteria too.


----------



## fish keeper 2013

RedFynn21 said:


> Love how creative everyone's tanks are on here! I got bored with my current set-up, so I changed it out. Removed my glass beads that I had, and replaced with black sand for the substrate, and added more Java Fern. I have plans to replace all of the artificial plants with real ones next week.


Don't bury the java fern's rhizome, it will rot.


----------



## Zleonard

Idk why its sideways but Here is princess beyonces 10 gallon tank (don't worry the heater is under the rocks)


----------



## amzingaly

My divided 5 gallon







And my 2.5 gallon


----------



## ShadyLex

*First tank!*

This is the first tank I've set up myself and I'm rather proud of it.


























Sand bottom with two Anubis plants and one Java Fern. There's no thermometer because I broke it =( Beyond that I think it looks great!


----------



## love4bettas

Wow. I feel like a horrible mommy to my boys. They are in 3 gallon tanks with plants and filter. I don't use substrate of any kind. I have backing on the tanks and my boys seem to be very happy. I'm embarrassed to post any pics.


----------



## ShadyLex

Don't be! I kinda went a bit crazy with this and all the 5 gal tanks at my Petsmart were $90-100 @[email protected] This 10 gal was just about $30 with hood and lights. Plus I bet the bare bottom makes it easier to clean.


----------



## Zleonard

love4bettas said:


> Wow. I feel like a horrible mommy to my boys. They are in 3 gallon tanks with plants and filter. I don't use substrate of any kind. I have backing on the tanks and my boys seem to be very happy. I'm embarrassed to post any pics.


Don't feel bad at all! Your actually pretty good compared to some other people who put them in bowls. Your doing everything right but a heater is much needed and gravel Is perferred. People like myself put bettas in giant tanks as a luxury for the fish, if your bettas look happy and active then they are fine! Happy Betta keeping!


----------



## RiceFish

ShadyLex said:


> This is the first tank I've set up myself and I'm rather proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand bottom with two Anubis plants and one Java Fern. There's no thermometer because I broke it =( Beyond that I think it looks great!


Like the look its very simple  
FYI the rhizomes of the java fern need to be above the substrate or it will slowly die


----------



## ShadyLex

RiceFish said:


> Like the look its very simple
> FYI the rhizomes of the java fern need to be above the substrate or it will slowly die


Ah, thank you! I just got some rocks from outside and cleaned them before attaching the Java fern to it. I actually should put the updated picture here. Did this a few hours ago.


----------



## Bettasaremykids

http://http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121578&stc=1&d=1368582266
First time trying to post a pic, can you see it? :-S
You can't see the third betta but its a 10 gallon divided into three sections, first betta is blue, red, aqua, white and black and is a halfmoon from petsmart. His name is Jace.
Second is a gray, pink, blue, red and black dragon scale from petsmart. His name is Marble.
Third is gray, pink, blue, red and black halfmoon from family owned petsmart. Got him yesterday and he's un named, don't know what to name him!
The third looks just like marble but with a halfmoon tail


----------



## love4bettas

I don't have heaters because the bettas are all in my room at a comfortable 78 degrees. I like it warm year round. So I thought I was ok there. I love not having substrate. It is a breeze to clean and my crazy fish love to eat off of the floor so I have kept it very simple. I am using Whisper 25i filters and hate them! Am looking into sponge and corner filters. The corner filters work a little differently now with airstones vs using just an airline attached to filter. Airstone is a better way to go. Still making up my mind.


----------



## RedFynn21

fish keeper 2013 said:


> Don't bury the java fern's rhizome, it will rot.


No worries... it's really not. The rhizome color just blends in with the black of the sand. It's basically just sitting on top--heavy enough to just sit. Will probably anchor to driftwood later this week. Thanks, tho! =)


----------



## DanielaMarie

@love4bettas: Your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## love4bettas

DanielaMarie said:


> @love4bettas: Your boys are gorgeous!


You have great eye site. I even had trouble finding one of my boys in one of the pics. I thank you for the compliment.


----------



## samiam11894

10 gallon sorority  








Divided 10 gallon <3
I really should get a picture of the new plants I added to this one this weekend, but I couldn't get a good shot


----------



## Kithy

samiam11894 said:


> 10 gallon sorority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divided 10 gallon <3
> I really should get a picture of the new plants I added to this one this weekend, but I couldn't get a good shot


You did the same divider I have :3 Isn't it crazy how easy and cheap that was!

Your sorority is amazing. What kind of lights do you have?


----------



## samiam11894

Kithy said:


> You did the same divider I have :3 Isn't it crazy how easy and cheap that was!
> 
> Your sorority is amazing. What kind of lights do you have?


I LOVED how cheep it was  I work almost minimum wage so I don't make a lot of money and being able to save any bit is super awesome 
Also, they were these small LED lights that came with the lid, not sure their exact name :/ Sorry


----------



## Meepoe

*My fish tank*

Hi, first time on here. I want to learn how to do planted tanks. Anyway here is my fish in his 5gal non-planted tank.


----------



## Meepoe

*My fish tank*

Getting info to learn how to do planted tanks. This is my first tank. 5 gal non-planted. Rohan looks pretty happy there. He's getting big too! He was a rescue and he's better than ever now. What do you think I should do to my tank? Still learning...


----------



## Nutt007

ShadyLex said:


> This is the first tank I've set up myself and I'm rather proud of it.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Sand bottom with two Anubis plants and one Java Fern. There's no thermometer because I broke it =( Beyond that I think it looks great!


This is probably me being nitpicky, but I think the tank is a little lacking in hiding spots. Maybe add a cave or a few more plants?

Otherwise it is a very beautiful tank.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Meepoe, I love your tank  I don't think it looks too under or over decorated. I love the gravel, too, and I like how all the plants are green. It's a very natural look


----------



## Seki

Just finished redecorating my 2.5 gallon for a new fishy friend! What do you guys think? (And pardon the mess, I had a lot of stuff out that is normally put away!)










Aaaand just for comparison's sake, the tank when it held its previous occupant (before I changed heaters... I hated that preset one!).


----------



## DreamerHorse

Valentine and Azure's tanks. Yes, there is a guppy in the 1.5 gallon. I had two others, they got sick and died. My betta Valentine seems to be immune to whatever they had, but I'm wary and that's why the guppy is in the 1.5 gallon instead of the 2.5 gallon.

I do plan on getting a 10 gallon and dividing it. I actually plan to get it at the beginning of next month with a filter. But I'll have to get plants and a bunch of other stuff to cycle it and what not, so it won't be set up right away. Not to mention I'm moving soon.


----------



## shadowazure

Just finished this thread took me so long. Great tanks guys have inspired me to get plants and some driftwood c:


----------



## crowntaillove3

Wow! Just reading this entire thread would take me a lifetime.


----------



## shadowazure

It did take awhile.


----------



## countyrd419

Good evening from The Sunshine State (Oviedo, FL). I am introducing my new male Crown-tail Betta-Fish Rusty to the BettaFish.com community. His tank is not yet complete but it just want to share him with all of you.


----------



## 10asartin

I have had my NPT set up for about 3 months now and it has finally finished cycling so I got to add my betta, Jack Sparrow. I enjoy watching him interact with the other fish and play in the plants, but every time he sees me at the tank he immediately stops and swims to the front and flutters around expecting me to feed him. So, I always have to be sneaky and make sure he doesn't see me when I want to watch him play.

Anyway, here it is (sorry about the glare)


----------



## countyrd419

I have Rusty in his recently new tank. It is almost complete. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Rana

*Jude's New Digs*

I finally got my 5g divided and the silicone cured, so here's the new tank set up! I need to find some electrical tape to hide the ugly blue divider & silicone, and get my background fitted but that is pretty much it for major changes.










The left side is empty because I decided to wait until I actually get my new betta to decorate.

Just Jude's side:









All the plants except the lucky bamboo are fake, but I'll be throwing some duckweed in to help keep the light down and water free from algae. :3


----------



## Kithy

I like the way you have the bamboo in your tank! Very clever!!


----------



## Rana

Kithy said:


> I like the way you have the bamboo in your tank! Very clever!!


Thanks! I had originally wanted to have it in the body of my old HOB filter, but that would also make it much harder to baffle and then the filter died anyway. I knew the bamboo was too short to just get stuck into the tank bottom, so I put it on the wall instead and let the leaves come out through the old filter cut-out!

It's just the bottom of an old water bottle poked full of holes and held on with a suction cup, if you wanted to do something similar. :3


----------



## royal

Love your bamboo holder! And your entire tank for that matter!


----------



## Kithy

Rana said:


> Thanks! I had originally wanted to have it in the body of my old HOB filter, but that would also make it much harder to baffle and then the filter died anyway. I knew the bamboo was too short to just get stuck into the tank bottom, so I put it on the wall instead and let the leaves come out through the old filter cut-out!
> 
> It's just the bottom of an old water bottle poked full of holes and held on with a suction cup, if you wanted to do something similar. :3


Oh yes definitely  Tankuu very much :3


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Very cool bamboo idea. I may have to try it!


----------



## jona31

Heres Celestials tank


----------



## Manisha

My spoiled fish


----------



## jlllm

Looks a little sparse now but hopefully the plants start growing and the java moss hooks on


----------



## Manisha

Your tank looks great! I love the choice of rock colors and the little glass jar looks cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jesssan2442

I've gotten some great ideas for my tanks from here!! thanks for having awesome tanks everybody!!


----------



## jlllm

Thanks. The blue is from when I had gold fish and it showed nicely against their goldness. But with blue betta the fish disappeared so I got orange gravel; but it mixed in with each cleaning lol. The dish is to feed the frogs so their food doesn't disappear into the gravel. Keeps things a little cleaner and they get to share their food. And they like to play in the coke cola glasses. Hopefully the java moss starts to "spill" out of them soon. I keep looking for new ideas...


----------



## lovemyfish99

These are my office tanks, 1 gal canisters from Walmart. Printed backgrounds taped onto the backs of the jars, glass thingys in the bottom. I get lots of comments, sometimes about how they look like specimen jars...


----------



## 10asartin

lovemyfish99 said:


> These are my office tanks, 1 gal canisters from Walmart. Printed backgrounds taped onto the backs of the jars, glass thingys in the bottom. I get lots of comments, sometimes about how they look like specimen jars...


Do you leave the lids slightly off so that air is available for the bettas to breathe?


----------



## lovemyfish99

I cut a mouse pad into pieces, double up and put on each side, raising the lid about 1/4" all around.


----------



## countyrd419

Rusty in his improved tank decor which I got today at my Petsmart in Oveido, FL.

Just wondering is there anyone from Orlando who is on this site?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

A few planted tanks  just set up this 4 gallon for a fish I will be adopting from MoonShadow!










Also cleaned up the girls' tank.










I really hate the blue gravel, lol. I got black for the first tank, mostly because he's a lighter colored betta and it will compliment him well


----------



## Bombalurina

Lovemyfish99, how are you heating those jars? 
I think the bettas would probably appreciate some things to hide in and play with, too. They are curious fish and love to explore.  A piece of java fern or anubias would do well for them, and aren't at all challenging to care for. 

This is my 23 gallon/90 litre sorority/community after it's most recent water change. It doesn't stay this pretty for long, as the kuhlis like to rip up the plants and my cories keep scattering my susswassertang.


----------



## RoranicusPondicus

countyrd419 said:


> Rusty in his improved tank decor which I got today at my Petsmart in Oveido, FL.
> 
> Just wondering is there anyone from Orlando who is on this site?


I don't live in Orlando now, but I use to live by Oveido. I was going to school to be a vet assistant. I work the Banfield in that Petsmart, it a great store.


----------



## jesssan2442

I'm gonna post pics of my 4 tanks tomorrow!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

countyrd419 said:


> Just wondering is there anyone from Orlando who is on this site?


I am in Orlando. I just noticed a new store I want to check out also, right off Orange avenue. It's called Dark Water Aquatics. Cool name...


----------



## NozzALa

Switched my four plastic plants with four silk ones today and my Betta looks real happy with the change. I like the look a lot better too, this pic doesnt show all of them, though.

Sorry about the sideways pic, did it from my iPod.


----------



## countyrd419

*NozzALa*

I like the way your plant life complements your betta fish.


----------



## countyrd419

*Orange Avenue - Aquarium Store*

Let us know where off Orange Avenue the store is located so that those of us who live in the Orlando area can see what they have to offer. Keep us informed.


----------



## keepsmiling

They have a website- dark water aquatics, Orlando. Not sure if I am allowed to post a link? It's easy enough to find.


----------



## countyrd419

*keepsmiling - website information for betta owners in Orlando, FL*

I got the website bookmarked on my computer. Thank you for this information.


----------



## Batmantha

Finished setting up my two new NPTs


















Finished them Saturday and just moved Gyro and Scopic over

Aquamanta Xanti Tanks - 26 Litres

Substrate is a mix of Onyx Sand (Seachem) and plant substrate that the aquarium place I go to has as their recommended

It has a sword, peacock & java moss, gold vine, driftwood with anubis, wisteria, I can't remember what the ground cover is called but its a stem plant so as it grows up I can cut it and replant so eventually it covers the whole floor, banana lilies (only babies) sword & thin rush lol, I think thats everything


----------



## Nibblez

That looks awesome, the water parameters in my planted tank is finally stabilised and i will be stocking it in a couple of days, will post a photo of it soon.


----------



## keepsmiling

Very nice, good luck with them. I went to the store DWA on Orange yesterday.She has a lot of hard to find fish and plants. Not many supplies. She had a planted tank with baby rams in it swimming in a school. They were like dots, so cute.


----------



## KoriC

Batmantha: Your tanks look absolutely beautiful!

I just finished rescaping my 5 gallon, added a few plants and changed out the decor. I also finished setting up my free 3 gallon for Rothko, but I have no pictures of his as of yet. 


I moved one of my unidentified stem plants from behind my Banana plant to the left front corner, but otherwise that's what I've got. I want to get a black background on it one day.


----------



## keepsmiling

That looks wonderful. Do you dose the tank at all?


----------



## KoriC

keepsmiling said:


> That looks wonderful. Do you dose the tank at all?


Thank you~

It is an NPT, but the soil's hiding in this pic. I haven't seen any need to dose it with anything, I've had it running for about 6 weeks now. My clovers came to me grown long with the few dead pieces, I've since removed them.


----------



## KoriC

Rothko was able to move in today, and of course he's trying to eat pretty much everything right now.


----------



## Atena

Lucky Rothko.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

This is one of my new Bettas. Her name is Bunny because I got her at Easter. She just moved into her new tank last week. She has 2 Cory cat friends in with her also. Bunny's white gravel, that I bought at PetSmart, glows in the dark.  As you see in the picture, Bunny likes to nibble on the Catfish wafer pellets LOL:lol:


----------



## whiskandbowl

Kitty Whiskers, have you noticed that the Ammonia Alert actually works? How accurate is it compared to using a liquid test kit?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

whiskandbowl said:


> Kitty Whiskers, have you noticed that the Ammonia Alert actually works? How accurate is it compared to using a liquid test kit?


 I believe it works pretty well, especially when new. I just have to remember to replace it when it says to for better test results and never let it dry out when I make weekly water changes. I have the ammonia test kits too, I use the ammonia alerts as a good first indicator that ammonia is getting past any safe levels. Every one of my tanks has one and I make sure to start any new tanks with one before I add any fish. They are very useful and do a great job!


----------



## countyrd419

*Ammonia Alarm Decals*

Are the Ammonia Alarms sold at PetSmart?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Kitty whiskers, Bunny is so cute! I like your dragon ornament thing, too


----------



## keepsmiling

I would suggest API test kits over an ammonia alert. Ammonia leads to Nitrite, which can harm your fish as well. Very cute tank.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

countyrd419 said:


> Are the Ammonia Alarms sold at PetSmart?


 Yes, that is where I buy mine.


----------



## LizbethDawn

Gannicus and his 2 gallon. He's in there I swaer he just hates the camera.


----------



## randi90

*Henry's 5G!*

This is Henry's 5G, there's also a couple surprise snails in there! Filter is Whisper 10i, heater is Marina mini 25W. He really enjoys hiding out in his driftwood.


----------



## fish keeper 2013

Kitty Whiskers said:


> This is one of my new Bettas. Her name is Bunny because I got her at Easter. She just moved into her new tank last week. She has 2 Cory cat friends in with her also. Bunny's white gravel, that I bought at PetSmart, glows in the dark.  As you see in the picture, Bunny likes to nibble on the Catfish wafer pellets LOL:lol:


Just a warning, I'm pretty sure cory cats need a larger group, I like your tank though!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Randi I love your tank  live plants are so beautiful! But your surprise snails will multiply, lol, especially if the tank isn't kept clean enough. They should do a good job keeping algae away but I would make sure you know ways to remove some just to keep the population under control (ignore me if you're already aware of this )


----------



## crowntaillove3

I've had two mystery snails in a 15 gallon tank for about 2 months now and nothing has happened. I've kept up with water changes (except for ONE week, I was sick and I was really busy). So it MIGHT not happen. It could, though!


----------



## randi90

Thanks! Haha yeah I'm a bit annoyed at the unwelcome guests, but I have three so far and have been doing a good job of cleaning the tank and removing the snail eggs. They seem to be staying at the three, so hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Honestly, I wish my snails would mate. Aren't they transgender?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Mystery snails aren't what comes in on plants. Those are pond snails or ramshorns which are hermaphrodites and breed prolifically.

I QTed my plants to remove the ramshorns and got a Nerite snail instead. Those are actually male or female and their eggs cannot hatch in freshwater.

Edit: I don't know much about mystery snails but I don't THINK they are hermaphrodites... If you're removing eggs and stuff then you are already practicing population control. If they suddenly multiply like crazy, it's an indicator of an unclean tank (too much algae and debris - they feed on dead plant matter and stuff).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

How do you tell a male from a female mystery snail?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Females lay eggs? Lol.

The only reason I know my Nerite is a girl is because she laid eggs in her previous owners tank  if you google it, there MIGHT be other ways to sex mystery snails...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Blah. my female just kicked the bucket. Ugh.


----------



## MistersMom

My ten gallon sorority. 6 females. ive onyl named 2 though lol. but uhm... i have 1 that looks to be born missing an eye and she is so fiesty i absolutley love her!!!  she is the reason i bought the other 3 and took the 2 from their tanks and made the sorority. i needed her lol, but i didnthave that many tanks! so i bought her and 3 other females. and then my 2 at home and started a sorority, i didnt needto buy much because i alsready had all these fake/live plants and hidey holes. but the girls share the tank with a chinese algae eater and a sinlge glass catfish. they weredoing well for several months but for some reason they recently started nipping eafhothers tails... im hoping theyll get over it, i lovehaveing bettas with prisitne fins. the big pink on int he btototm picture, notice on that side there is no eye? but she never has nips in her fins so i assume she follows around my 2 yr old betta, the big boss! lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

MistersMom, the dark girl with the split caudal fin looks like two of my girls right now, lol. They kind of look like DTs xD


----------



## MistersMom

Lol, ikr? it irks me that her fin has been nipped! lol.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

My purple girl had that nip from shipping and they just won't let it fully heal, lol, and now Daihatsu, one of my red dragons, has almost an identical nip.

It honestly doesn't bother me. If it did, I would put them all in their own separate tanks and not in a sorority. I am just glad that my parameters have all been good and there hasn't been any rot..


----------



## MistersMom

Yes, that is something to be thanful for.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I honestly see the nips as a reflection of the girls' feisty personalities. I mean, there's been no real severe harm, just little nips. I've only seen one of my girls tail-slap and I see a little bit of chasing but not much and not often. My three dragon girls are siblings and they act like siblings do. They pick on each other but at the end of the day, they have each others' backs.

Anyways, your girl's caudal looks more like a straight tear than a chunk missing like mine so it should heal up quickly, but if it doesn't, then she can just pretend to be a DT and I'm sure that's fine with her


----------



## MistersMom

lmao ill bet she wont mind pretending,


----------



## LilFins

Hi guys! First time poster here  This is my betta's planted 5 gallon that he shares with 3 ghost shrimp. It's a bit of a mess right now, but I have big plans in the works. I'm sorry for the poor picture quality by the way. My camera is down right now so I had to take this with my phone. Thanks for looking!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

LilFins, your tank looks like mine:










That's random, lol, but I got this tank used and have always been kind of curious on what the heck it is. When I measured the outer dimensions of the tank, though, mine would only hold 4 gallons if it were filled to the brim. The previous owners also ripped off whatever was covering the hole on the front.


----------



## LilFins

Yep that looks just like mine. It's the Hawkeye 5 gallon from Wal-Mart. I'll post a link in case you want to check it out. It's _suppose _to hold 5 gallons, but I wouldn't be surprised if Wal-Mart got it wrong lol
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258


----------



## RiceFish

Newly setup NPT excuse the quality I took it with my phone -_-


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

LilFins said:


> Yep that looks just like mine. It's the Hawkeye 5 gallon from Wal-Mart. I'll post a link in case you want to check it out. It's _suppose _to hold 5 gallons, but I wouldn't be surprised if Wal-Mart got it wrong lol
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258


Thanks! I went through all the trouble to figure out the area of the bottom of the tank (it's a weird shape) and took it times the height and converted it to gallons and found it holds exactly 4 gallons.. I find it strange how they can just get away with that..


----------



## Akeath

LilFins said:


> Hi guys! First time poster here  This is my betta's planted 5 gallon that he shares with 3 ghost shrimp. It's a bit of a mess right now, but I have big plans in the works. I'm sorry for the poor picture quality by the way. My camera is down right now so I had to take this with my phone. Thanks for looking!


Beautiful!


----------



## 10asartin

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Females lay eggs? Lol.
> 
> The only reason I know my Nerite is a girl is because she laid eggs in her previous owners tank  if you google it, there MIGHT be other ways to sex mystery snails...


Snails are hermaphroditic, meaning they are able to produce both types of gametes (ova/sperm). This means that a single snail has the ability to produce offspring when not in the presence of another snail as long as it has previously exchanged gametes with another snail.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I do believe not all snails are hermaphrodites as said earlier. I know for a fact that pond snails and ramshorns are, though.

Edit: I could be wrong though, and it doesn't quite matter for me since my snail is a Nerite and their eggs don't hatch in freshwater.


----------



## 10asartin

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I do believe not all snails are hermaphrodites as said earlier. I know for a fact that pond snails and ramshorns are, though.
> 
> Edit: I could be wrong though, and it doesn't quite matter for me since my snail is a Nerite and their eggs don't hatch in freshwater.


Yes, there are exceptions, like the apple and periwinkle snails. They have separate sexes, but there is still no easy way to positively i.d. males from females without examining them internally.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*my Betta Boys*

2 of my 4 Betta tanks


----------



## kateee

My divided 10 gallon with Buddy on the left and Ikea on the right!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Looks great, katee!


----------



## Krys

Cap's new tank. 20g (He's currently acclimating)











Armand's new tank. 5.5g (He's hiding in the stump.)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Krys said:


> Cap's new tank. 20g (He's currently acclimating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armand's new tank. 5.5g (He's hiding in the stump.)


Please tell me his name is Captain America!!!


----------



## Canis

My 10 gallon with Broseidon the betta and 4 guppies.


----------



## Krys

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Please tell me his name is Captain America!!!


We call him "Cap" for short. 
But yes. Captain America. Steve. Steven. Rogers. 
All of the above and not mentioned aliases. x3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Krys said:


> We call him "Cap" for short.
> But yes. Captain America. Steve. Steven. Rogers.
> All of the above and not mentioned aliases. x3


So much win!!!!! I've started a 3.5 gal as an NPT with dirt substrate....I'm just waiting for the water to finish clearing. Haha. Then pics!


----------



## Krys

Hadoken Kitty said:


> So much win!!!!! I've started a 3.5 gal as an NPT with dirt substrate....I'm just waiting for the water to finish clearing. Haha. Then pics!


I'm keeping my eyes out for a Green betta for Bruce, or a red and gold betta for Tony. I also really want a Coulson, but idk what color he'd be.

And yay! Hopefully that sand clears up soon. x3


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Krys said:


> I'm keeping my eyes out for a Green betta for Bruce, or a red and gold betta for Tony. I also really want a Coulson, but idk what color he'd be.
> 
> And yay! Hopefully that sand clears up soon. x3


Ohhhh I saw a gorgeous copper male with red on AB!!! 










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370055546


Dude.....I can see through the tank now!!!! Just need to let the water heat up.


----------



## Krys

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhhh I saw a gorgeous copper male with red on AB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1370055546
> 
> 
> Dude.....I can see through the tank now!!!! Just need to let the water heat up.


Gorgeous is right.
Wish I had 20 bucks + S&H. lol.

And woo!!!
Heat it up! HEAT. IT. UP!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I probably laughed harder than I should have at that. Lol.

These aren't the best pics that I've ever taken. I sort of just snapped and went. He's super happy with the tank, though. I didn't put a TON of plants in since I'm low on money right now. I want wayyy more eventually, though!!!


----------



## Krys

Looks good to me. 
But what happened to his pretty fins!? D:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Krys said:


> Looks good to me.
> But what happened to his pretty fins!? D:


He blew them out flaring at his neighbor. I use him to get my breeding males into a testosterone kick before showing them my female. I need to give the guy a break, though. He's a RT so I can't breed him, but when they blow their caudals they apparently get a funky spikey look.


----------



## Minnieservis

Everyone has such gorgeous tanks! I haven't posted mine in a while so here they are. Two divided five gallons, a three gallon and a two gallon. Pictures aren't the best because there's an awful glare from the windows. 

My babies tank with Kingsleigh and Nivens



















My other divided tank with Bayard and my currently unnamed new dragon scale plakat (temporarily set up on my kitchen counter)










Still working on this boys home, I'm going to my LPS this weekend for new silk plants.










Absolem in his two gallon (also on the counter, which is where he will probably stay, he seems to like the quiet less busy area since he is a major grump recovering from his illness)










And lastly little Princess Petunia in her kritter keeper


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*Update on my fish tanks*

I call them my Betta Condo's. With my new guy Thai a Twin Tail, I have 5 wonderful Betta Boys. They each have a 2.5 tank with a heater. I change 60% of their water every other day.


----------



## Krys

Canis said:


> My 10 gallon with Broseidon the betta and 4 guppies.


I thought we couldn't put guppies with bettas?


----------



## Krys

Minnieservis,
What size Kritter Keeper is that? It looks bigger than ones I've seen in my LPS's.


----------



## Minnieservis

Krys said:


> Minnieservis,
> What size Kritter Keeper is that? It looks bigger than ones I've seen in my LPS's.


It holds about three gallons  It's bigger than the ones I've seen at petsmart, this one I got at my LPS.


----------



## Krys

Minnieservis said:


> It holds about three gallons  It's bigger than the ones I've seen at petsmart, this one I got at my LPS.


Wow. How much was it?


----------



## Minnieservis

Krys said:


> Wow. How much was it?


I think it was $17 or $18.


----------



## lilyth88

Both 5 gallon NPTs.


----------



## Nutt007

No fish yet. (Still have to cycle. ), but I completely restarted with a clean slate on my ten gallon. I've always wanted to try sand and live plants.


----------



## itzBlitz

always love going through, and seeing what new. some really nice tanks guys/gals.


----------



## PersonalityUnknown

The most up to date pic i have of The Doctor's tank c:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

PersonalityUnknown said:


> The most up to date pic i have of The Doctor's tank c:


I love it!!!


----------



## Karebear13

Nice tank! 

I would pull out the java fern from the sand though cause the roots will rot they are meant to be tied or free floating not buried in substrate! just don't want your plant to rot 




Nutt007 said:


> No fish yet. (Still have to cycle. ), but I completely restarted with a clean slate on my ten gallon. I've always wanted to try sand and live plants.


----------



## Atena

Love that little fern plant, what kind is it?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Atena said:


> Love that little fern plant, what kind is it?


Its a java fern, but it shouldn't be planted like that. it either needs to be loosely tied, or free floating as the plant actually creates shoots directly from its roots.


----------



## Atena

Oh, I have a java fern and it looks much more rageddy than that. Must be a different kind.


----------



## PersonalityUnknown

Thank ypu, Hadoken! ^^

Here's tonight updated pic of my tank. Just got a piece of drift wood ^^










My blue led (for during the day when I'm at work), a new piece of drift wood!! (My ph is stupidly high, driftwood naturally lowers it right??) , ZugZug moving about and a brine shrimp dinner.  I love you Doctor!! I also made a baffle for the Doctors filter. Hopefully this does a good job and keeps his bubble nest from popping. I also got a versa top (glass top) but I'm returning it to my store... |; no point to it when it won't stay on my tank cause of my filter and wires. Sucks too.. I was so excited to get it :/ oh! And I got a real friggin thermometer so I can make sure his temp is always at 80.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Wooo! Yea, driftwood can lower PH, but your fish will be used to the PH levels as they are. Indian Almond Leaves (IAL) help as well (or blackwater extract).

Do you have a pic of your java fern?


----------



## Atena

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Do you have a pic of your java fern?


Yes I do...


----------



## Minnieservis

Atena said:


> Yes I do...


I really like the look of your tank!!


----------



## Atena

Thanks!


----------



## Lost Eventide

Here's my boy Socrates' new 5.5 gallon. I need to get more plants for it, but it's themed after Atlantis =3 The filter output is directed at the back of the tank on the lowest setting, so there's virtually no current, but you still get a cool bubble wall.

I made the background myself by laminating a print out - it's a picture of Atlantis, but I'm sort of bummed that it doesn't show up very well.

And the second pic is with the LED crystal on.

Socra is having a blast exploring.

I'm redoing Alighieri's tank as well, so I'll probably post pics of it later.


----------



## Atena

Love the jellyfish... nice touch.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Atena said:


> Yes I do...


Did you tie the java fern down?


----------



## Nutt007

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Its a java fern, but it shouldn't be planted like that. it either needs to be loosely tied, or free floating as the plant actually creates shoots directly from its roots.


Thank you for the advice! I pulled the fern out of the sand, is it okay if it sits on the surface?


----------



## Atena

There are two plants, one is tied down the other is not. I had them both tied to a pebble but one got loose, it stays at the bottom so I just let it be and took the pebble out.


----------



## Lost Eventide

Atena said:


> Love the jellyfish... nice touch.


Thanks. I saw them on a website and I just loved them xD They don't glow like they are supposed to because I don't have a black light on the tank, but they're still sweet.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Nutt007 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I pulled the fern out of the sand, is it okay if it sits on the surface?


Sitting on the surface is just fine!



Atena said:


> There are two plants, one is tied down the other is not. I had them both tied to a pebble but one got loose, it stays at the bottom so I just let it be and took the pebble out.


Oh, lol. Nice! Just make sure the roots don't get trapped under it.


----------



## a123andpoof

So today I updated a bunch of tanks, and switched fishies out and such. so first off is my 2.5g which now houses a baby betta. I saw the dragon and just had to have it...so was trying for a fantasy themed tank...needs work but I'm broke so will have to do for now. Also want a different light I don't like how yellow it looks.


Next is my 5g home to Barnabas Collins this is my new favorite tank.



Hulk and Kinzoku used to have their own tanks, but decided to save space to just give them a divided 5g. Both are king bettas and working on making it planted. Will be adding more plants as I get money.


----------



## Lost Eventide

Oh gosh, I love Barnabas' tank! Though I'm also biased in that blue and black is one of my favourite colour schemes xD


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks. I was going for a slightly gothic color scheme...originally I wanted all black and then the scull, but then decided to throw in the blues. Glad I did!


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*look great*

You are very artistic with your tank designs


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks


----------



## Atena

love the castle theme... that is what I am making for Maxima when she gets here.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Second NPT I've ever done with a dirt+sand substrate. 2gal tank for my first betta I've owned in years. He's still truckin' along, even when his tank-mates passed of various things.


----------



## Atena

Looks great, but I don't see the betta, where is he?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I hadn't put him in yet. He was still acclimating in a cup next to the tank. xD

Here he is!!!

Don't ask about his caudal...I don't even wanna talk about it. T.T


----------



## Vickytoria3112

This is Elfy's home. As you can see he can care less about his tank mates. He's in the far right corner fending off that mean reflection of his.



















My beautiful Elfy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

It took me a minute to find him. Then I laughed...hard. xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol my new boy Zenvo does the same thing. xD


----------



## Vickytoria3112

I got everything (fish, tank, decor) 4 days ago. I think since I added everybody at the same time he feels like the space is not his. The only threat is his reflection...lol. Sometimes I go to check on him and I can't even find him. I'm glad his behavior is normal. This is my first betta in almost 10 years.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think the new tank might have something to do with it. I've had some flare like crazy the first week in their tank and then calm down. They're claiming their new territory.
Some people dislike them flaring at their reflection too much, though, and put white paper over three sides of the tank to minimize reflections... That never worked for me, though, because then he'd just flare at me, lol.


----------



## countyrd419

*Flaring Betta*

Rusty my veil-tail betta does the same thing and it's usually in the same far right hand corner. I am wondering if it has to do with light glare that he thinks another fish is after his territory. Our fishes due the darnest things. This is why we love them so much.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

I'm flattered that it is normal. Elfy cost me a pretty penny. More than I would normally spend on a fish, but his beauty captivated me and drew me in. Hubby wasn't too happy that i went to buy dog food and came back with a whole new aquarium fish and all. He wasn't amused at all and as I was setting up the tank and conditioning the water, he said coldly, "Wasting my money." LOL....he got over it the 3rd day in.


----------



## Karebear13

wow love the tank its so cute and really matches his name! I lol'd too cause when I found him funny stuff! where did you get the mushroom tree at?


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*Elfy*

He is so pretty and I love the tank.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Thanks. The tank decor took me an hour to figure out which ones I was going to buy. I even grabbed an open tank and stuck all the decorations in it to make sure it fit...lol.

The mushroom rock I purchased in PetCo. I saw it online much cheaper than what the store was selling it. But I had already purchased it and decided to stay with what i had.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

How much wood can you fit into a 12 gallon long? 










Explanation is that I had the wood soaking in a bucket to use in a tank to replace this one. I needed the bucket and didn't want the wood to dry out so I found a temporary solution.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Your pretty smart...lol.

Is using wood in a tank beneficial at all for the bettas? Do they like it?


----------



## Betta Bonnie

*drift wood*

I have very high pH in my tap water, 8 is the reading right out of the tap. I have placed drift wood in my large tank and it had lowered it to about 7.6. I bought a piece of drift and cut small 1 to 2 inch pieces and placed them in each of my 6 Betta's tanks, the readings in their tanks is now also at 7.6. They each have a 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## ferdiefish22

*Hey There!*

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum and thought the best way to say hello and introduce myself would be to post a pic of my betta Ferdinand (we lovingly call him Ferdie) and his home. Ferdie's home is a 3 gal marineland tank and his roomies include a mystery snail and 3 ghost shrimp.

-Stephanie


----------



## countyrd419

*Ferdie*

I think the dragon ornament is neat. Where did you get?


----------



## ferdiefish22

Thanks Countryrd! I got it from Petsmart. I think it was about $12. It's especially fitting because Ferdie's tank sits on top of my bearded dragon enclosures.


----------



## bettagirl16

Hi this bettagirl16 I have a yellow male named rha


----------



## keepsmiling

No fish yet, patiently waiting for them to arrive.
Here's my tanks


----------



## carlos puron

This are dragon's and teofilo's houses


----------



## carlos puron

This are dragon's and teofilo's houses


----------



## carlos puron

O have seen them at petsmart i have one in my 30 gallon


----------



## countyrd419

Welcome bettagirl16. This site is just awesome for anything you need to care for Rha. The experts from the community have helped me along the way in taking care of my VT (veil-tail) betta fish Rusty.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

ferdiefish22 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to the forum and thought the best way to say hello and introduce myself would be to post a pic of my betta Ferdinand (we lovingly call him Ferdie) and his home. Ferdie's home is a 3 gal marineland tank and his roomies include a mystery snail and 3 ghost shrimp.
> 
> -Stephanie


 Love your tank set up!  I just got that dragon too from PetSmart. It was on sale for $9.00 when I bought it. I put it in my 10 Gallon tank with my Male Crown Tail Betta, Ace. He loves it.

Mine came with an air stone so the dragon's mouth bubbles which Ace loves to swim through! Does yours bubble too? I don't see any bubbles in the picture.


----------



## lissienen

My 36-gallon bowfront, which houses my betta female sorority - currently hovering at eight beautiful girls. They share their space with four juli cory catfish and an albino bristlenose pleco.


----------



## Dwarden3

*Sigmund's New 10g home.*

Here is my Betta's new tank. It is 10g. His name is Sigmund, and he is approximately 15 months old. I am looking for something to spice it up a bit more, or do you think it looks good as is? If you have suggestions, I am trying to have a underwater village theme perhaps. I am not sure yet. Also, do you think 10g will be too big for my old betta?


----------



## Sylerwin

Here's my 10 gallon. It has my male betta, and two african dwarf frogs. :-D


----------



## Sylerwin

Dwarden3 said:


> Here is my Betta's new tank. It is 10g. His name is Sigmund, and he is approximately 15 months old. I am looking for something to spice it up a bit more, or do you think it looks good as is? If you have suggestions, I am trying to have a underwater village theme perhaps. I am not sure yet. Also, do you think 10g will be too big for my old betta?


My betta is in a 10 gallon. It looks like we have the same fake plant--My betta likes to rest in that plant near the surface so he can relax and grab air without any problems. You could also get the betta leaf perch thing from petsmart and put it close to the surface if you're worried the tank is too big.


----------



## countyrd419

I too have the same pagoda temple which I bought at PetSmart for Rusty's tank.


----------



## Atena

bettagirl16 said:


> Hi this bettagirl16 I have a yellow male named rha


Welcome to the forum. Yellows are my favorite, do you have a photo?


----------



## Atena

I LOVE these! These are going o be some lucky fishes!

How big are they?

Great idea with the floating plants, but how will you protect your bettas if they jump?





keepsmiling said:


> No fish yet, patiently waiting for them to arrive.
> Here's my tanks


----------



## Sylerwin

Bought some live plants, a new buddha statue, and a large moss ball. 
I now have 1 male betta, and 3 african dwarf frogs living in this 10.


----------



## Sylerwin

Jackson44 said:


> Here is our 10 gallon setup for our 2 year old betta Jackson.


Your set up is very zen.


----------



## ferdiefish22

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Love your tank set up!  I just got that dragon too from PetSmart. It was on sale for $9.00 when I bought it. I put it in my 10 Gallon tank with my Male Crown Tail Betta, Ace. He loves it.
> 
> Mine came with an air stone so the dragon's mouth bubbles which Ace loves to swim through! Does yours bubble too? I don't see any bubbles in the picture.


Thanks Kitty Whiskers! I must have just missed that sale, DARN IT! lol.

Mine came with the airstone too but I took it out because I've never been a fan of them. I feel like all the bubbles would be stressful in such a small environment. 

Ferdie loves his dragon too. He swim sideways into the dragon's mouth all the time and pauses with his tail hanging out, so it looks like the dragon is enjoying a betta fish supper lol. I'll have to try to snag a pic when he does it :lol:


----------



## ferdiefish22

Keepsmiling, are those antique aquariums? They're really cool!


----------



## Sylerwin

Jupiter said:


> Here's my updated sorority, with the new boys! The bridge ornament will be going in the same tank as my blue/orange boy.


 nice set up


----------



## alex622

*Paco*

This is Pacos 1 gallon Fishbowl. I got him about six months ago and I'm glad I got him after hurricane sandy, we spent two weeks without heat, electricity or hot water! Damn you LIPA! Anyway, he's pretty happy and I like having him on my night stand, it's a nice pop of color. I'm thinking of upgrading to a 2.5 gallon Aqueon and giving this one to my sister.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

This is one of my 6 boys 2.5 gallon tank, He is a Halfmoon doubletail, named Chang. I have got another tank now and plan on getting #7 soon.


----------



## countyrd419

Good afternoon Alex622. Here is a picture of what the Aqueon 2.5 gallon betta fish tank looks like from Petsmart. Rusty my VT-Male Betta loves his home.


----------



## alex622

countyrd419 said:


> Good afternoon Alex622. Here is a picture of what the Aqueon 2.5 gallon betta fish tank looks like from Petsmart. Rusty my VT-Male Betta loves his home.


Very nice, my best friend has had one for about a year now! Thanks


----------



## keepsmiling

Atena said:


> I LOVE these! These are going o be some lucky fishes!
> 
> How big are they?
> 
> Great idea with the floating plants, but how will you protect your bettas if they jump?


Hi, thank you. These are a 5 gallon and 2.5 gallon. The 5 gallon is called a riparium. The water will remain low in the riparium, and the 2.5 will have a cover.



ferdiefish22 said:


> Keepsmiling, are those antique aquariums? They're really cool!


Hi ,thank you. Yes, they are Metaframe tanks from the 50's-60's.


----------



## keepsmiling

lissienen said:


> My 36-gallon bowfront, which houses my betta female sorority - currently hovering at eight beautiful girls. They share their space with four juli cory catfish and an albino bristlenose pleco.


Love this!


----------



## lissienen

keepsmiling said:


> Love this!


Thanks!


----------



## Atena

Here are my two new tanks, Willem-Alexader is in the island oasis at the top and the golden castle garden is awaiting Maxima's arrival.











they are both 5 gallons.


----------



## Atena

here is a slightly better view of the Castle Garden...


----------



## Sylerwin

Atena, you say those are 5 gallons? They look huge!


----------



## Atena

Yes, I had them made shallow and long, 20 inches long, 9 deep and 8 tall. Basically the same height at the standard 2.5 gallon.


----------



## Destinystar

I love your tanks Atena and I agree they do look huge. Great work , your Bettas are very lucky to have such awesome homes ! I just love your Castle Garden and the bubble stones on the bottom really are the prefect touch, they are so reflective, I got just got some dark blue ones I need to get in my tank soon.


----------



## carlos puron

So I just finished setting this up a 5 gal fluval chi with java moss just to make it look good now the cycling process and ill look for a beautiful betta with my friend hope she has something pretty at that moment I still missing the heater for those that are not familiar with yhe fluval chi The light is the filter some suggestions something I should add or remove??


----------



## keepsmiling

New pics


----------



## Crowntails

^ Beautiful tanks!


----------



## Graceful

Here's my 10-gallon. New gravel and castle (2 bucks at a thrift store!).









Happy tenant, Milo


----------



## keepsmiling

Milo's home looks great! Everyone puts such thought and creativity into their betta homes. Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## countyrd419

Hi Graceful. The castle is just dandy. It will give Milo and place to swim through and also hide when he wants to rest. Good job.


----------



## Viva

My first 10 gallon tank; home to Cinder, 4 cory catfish, amano shrimp and some assassin snails.


----------



## Atena

carlos puron said:


> So I just finished setting this up a 5 gal fluval chi with java moss just to make it look good now the cycling process and ill look for a beautiful betta with my friend hope she has something pretty at that moment I still missing the heater for those that are not familiar with yhe fluval chi The light is the filter some suggestions something I should add or remove??


I think it looks great, I like the contrast of the white rocks to black sand and love the title java moss trees. Great idea to put borders around the trees, you are almost missing a fireplace. LOL 

Your fish should be very happy.


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks atena i tried to do my best im planning to buy another light and the Heather this week i will post some pictures once i get them i may add a little house or something but i haven't look for it i'll keep you updated


----------



## countyrd419

Good job with all of the greenery carlos puron. If you need ornamental decorations, PetSmart has a wide assortment of decor. This is what I got a PetSmart for Rusty's tank.


----------



## carlos puron

I've seen many decorations At petsmart and petco the problem now is the lack of space the tank is only 12" by 12" so it should be something small maybe a pagoda temple like the one i have at dragon's tank i'll figure something out the theme in this one has to be asian because is close to my 30 gal wich has asian theme and it's under my katanas maybe I'll redecorate dragons tank but later thanks for the suggestions though petsmart is my closest store so I guess I'll take a look online before going to the store I want it to look good I'll keep on posting


----------



## lissienen

Keepsmiling - I totally love your tank! Especially that little decoration that looks like... well, the way I see it, it looks kind of like a seahorse. Very cute. I always wanted to try white sand, but I'm stuck on my black too much, white does look great.


----------



## carlos puron

Btw atena I love your tanks specially the onewith the castle


----------



## Atena

Thanks Carlos, I have just decided to get a second girl, so I am adding plants so the sisters can live together and have lots of places to hide. 

I am also adding more things to the boy's tank, I am not happy with the way it looks.

New photos coming soon.

Viva, what is floating at the top of your tank? 

It is beutiful, looks like an upside down grass carpet.


----------



## Viva

Thank you Atena. I bought it from aquariumplants.com as Riccia Fluitans but it doesn't really look like it from the pictures I see of it online. I think it is really duckweed. Most of the leaves are small but some that are in one of my tanks are larger, about 2 or 3 times bigger. I really like it, and it grows extremely fast. It will take over the surface of the tank really fast...it's in all my tanks. At one point it all died out in one tank, but I managed to salvage a small bunch about an inch in diameter. It took over the tank and 2 other tanks in about 2 months.


----------



## TurtleBarb

Here is my Asta's home. It's a Spec III with some mods.


----------



## Sweetea

I love it when tanks are bare bottom. Cleaning is also much easier.


----------



## TurtleBarb

I agree that tanks with bare bottoms can be very attractive (and easy to clean). I like how you decorated yours.


----------



## jesssan2442

TurtleBarb said:


> View attachment 152826
> Here is my Asta's home. It's a Spec III with some mods.


that's a cool cave!! did you make it?


----------



## carlos puron

I just came back from the petstore I didn't find the decoration I was looking for but I decided to add some more light for the java moss at the back since I didn't want to change the design of the tank I found this it is actually a bubble maker with light so I removed the buble thing those are pics with both and with the new light only what do you think?


----------



## Graceful

Added four new plants! I don't remember what they're called, but they're the grassy ones. What a difference it makes, just by adding a few plants!










Ahh, I love my little fish tank so much. <3 It makes me so happy to have something to care for.


----------



## Wynn

My langston spot. Still lacking a bit on decor but it s a start.


----------



## zelda1982

*Simon, my 1st Betta.*

Hello its my first post on here and thought i'd introduce my first ever betta. He is called Simon (my 9 yr old named him :lol He's in a 2.5 gallon aquarium which i picked up for £3 (i'm in UK) at a car boot sale with gravel and sponge filter. I will probabl upgrade to something bigger in time, i didnt really realise how many gallons it took when i bought it. Just saw a deal and bought it! I've only had him 5 days but is really active and flares (at nothing :roll. I used my sponge filter from my established 350litre community tank to cycle his tank plus added plants, java moss and wood from the big tank too so hopefully i will have no problems with parameters.

This is the day i got him, was quite pale due to the journey but coloured up within 30 mins of getting home.


This is his home which im not really finished with, not quite sure which way to go with it, i like the "zen" type tanks but prefer to have lots of plants lol.


This is him today, i love his royal blue colour.

and


----------



## Viva

Holy cow, he colored up A LOT! How pretty! I also love a lot of live plants in my tanks...to the point where they don't even look very aesthetically pleasing, but I know my fish and shrimp love it!


----------



## countyrd419

If you really want to see him flare up brighten even more vividly, put his tank light on and you will see his blue really pop. Just look at Rusty GO! GO! GO! when his tank light is on.


----------



## Sylerwin

Wynn said:


> My langston spot. Still lacking a bit on decor but it s a start.


LOL Wynn, the first thing I thought was "Oh, what a cute little rainbow." and then I thought "SWORDS! BADASS!"


----------



## sixcards

*My Bettas*

The blue one is Freedom, the blk/red-orange/green is Scud and last but not least is Bam Bam.


----------



## countyrd419

I like the variety of colors all of your betta fishes portray. :-D


----------



## Sweetea

TurtleBarb said:


> I agree that tanks with bare bottoms can be very attractive (and easy to clean). I like how you decorated yours.


Thank you. :3 I love how it's easy to spot clean before I do a water change.

@zelda1982: It's great to see what a good home can do...he looks like a totally different betta! o= What kind of plants do you have? Do they grow under low light?


----------



## Wynn

Sylerwin said:


> LOL Wynn, the first thing I thought was "Oh, what a cute little rainbow." and then I thought "SWORDS! BADASS!"


 Orginally we got the rainbow for a goldfish well yeah still did. The crazy adventure started 3 weeks ago when my mom got a carnival goldfish. no food, no supplies just a fish, so he spent his first 2 days in a vase while I looked up how to care for him. I got him a 10 gallon tank and after his first day in it he died. So we decided to get a Betta, but we wanted a piece of decor for him. He was name fliggins so we tried to look for something iris and all we could find was the rainbow. I put the rainbow in fliggins fav spot(spent most of his hours of his last day in that spot) and when on here I read the story of the rainbow bridge I thought it even more fitting.

And yeah swords are awesome, though I didn't even notice they were in my shot lol.


----------



## NozzALa

I finally got a few decent pictures of my betta and his tank:

















Kind of hard to see in the first two, he blends in so well, haha. Only thing I don't have is a heater, but I've had him for six months and he's as healthy as ever, my apartment is small and stays heated almost all the time.


----------



## zelda1982

@Sweetea Erm i think its cambomba and err? dunno lol. It does get direct light from the window for a few hours on the morning and the rest of the time its light but not direct iyswim? How does java moss do in low light? I am going to get a light for his tank when i have the funds. (will a table lamp do til then?)


----------



## Betta Bonnie

One of my 7 Betta's home, his name is Buddha


----------



## keepsmiling

A table lamp is fine forever. Just get a 13 wt CFL cool white bulb.


----------



## Betta Bonnie

Chang's home


----------



## LilFins

Upgraded my little guy to a 5.5 gal. I'm kind of diggin' the way it turned out! I just wish my camera took better pic :-?


----------



## RowdyBetta

Lilfins, your tank is beautiful! ^^ I love planted tanks; just bought a water wisteria today and may add more to my own later on.


----------



## RowdyBetta

*Cirrus's Critter Keeper*

This is Cirrus's 5 gal critter keeper, redone. Not much but I'm working on it. I REALLY want java moss xD. The new Marina i25 filter is behind the driftwood; I used the fake flowers to baffle the output.

Terrible pic from my tablet makes it cloudy but it isn't really xP


----------



## countyrd419

Is java moss good for tanks does it do anything special for the water? I have seen them being sold at the PetSmart store by me right next to the betta fishes.


----------



## carlos puron

For what I know it helps to regulate water parameters not sure that's why I'm trying with it in a tank and I'm using it as a decoration btw I think my thank is done I just have to wait for the cycling process my friend couldn't get a fully white betta and that was the intention for the tank I'm not able to post at the adoption forum due to regulations but this message is for breeders if someone has a half moon twin tale or just half moon white betta white not clear fin completely white I have a good tank for him I just added the decorations and the heater just waiting in the cycling process to get water tested in about two or three weeks so please let me know by inbox if you can please and see some pictures I'm sharing some of the tank just finished


----------



## Aurie

Thought I'd show you guys my 5 gallon that I just redid. 

It was a walstad tank and something went wrong with my setup. Very little plant growth other than my 4 leaf clover (which was slow as well) so I dumped the whole thing, replanted the plants in some petco black sand. When I dumped the soil it smelled kinda bad like eggs and I saw the occational burp of bubbles so I knew the soil went anerobic and my betta now has tail rot within a week! I knew the quality of the water was bad. Hopefully this helps Ted (the guy in my profile picture) heal up. He's an old guy and has been through SOOOO much in my learning about aquariums. He's almost 5!

Plants from Left to right (incase anyone is wondering) 
Sunset Hygro (green cept for the top leaves which are kinda pink)
Xmas moss and Anubias on driftwood.
Cryptoparva infront of sunset hygro
Rotatila Indica (green and pink) behind anubias in picture
Wisteria to the right of driftwood
4 leaf clover (Marselia quadrifolia)
Random small amazon in back corner. I have its brother in my 46 and it's ginormous. I hope this one stays small. Seems to stay the size of the aquarium oddly enough. 











PS The nerite is dead and I kept the shell. The MTS is real. I made a point to save it and a couple of it's babies. I like MTS


----------



## LaggyDucky

This is my Betta Banana's home. The silk plants are temporary while the live plants grow in another tank (the little sprigs of live plants were basically there for my snails to eat). I posted this in my introductory post. It is a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## MissMittySmoke

This is my Betta tank I set up, I don't have any plants yet but I am going out to buy one and am breaking down and getting a walmart Betta. Will post a picture of how it turns out once I buy and grow some plants. Also sorry for the poor picture quality the tank doesn't have all those water spots on it, i had taken the picture after i finished putting everything in so stuff got splashed around


----------



## countyrd419

Welcome to bettafish.com 

Your tank looks great for your new betta fish. Let us know if you need any help with naming him or her once you have posted a picture.


----------



## Mar

LilFins said:


> View attachment 153938
> Upgraded my little guy to a 5.5 gal. I'm kind of diggin' the way it turned out! I just wish my camera took better pic :-?


Love your tank!!! 



Aurie said:


> Thought I'd show you guys my 5 gallon that I just redid.
> 
> It was a walstad tank and something went wrong with my setup. Very little plant growth other than my 4 leaf clover (which was slow as well) so I dumped the whole thing, replanted the plants in some petco black sand. When I dumped the soil it smelled kinda bad like eggs and I saw the occational burp of bubbles so I knew the soil went anerobic and my betta now has tail rot within a week! I knew the quality of the water was bad. Hopefully this helps Ted (the guy in my profile picture) heal up. He's an old guy and has been through SOOOO much in my learning about aquariums. He's almost 5!
> 
> Plants from Left to right (incase anyone is wondering)
> Sunset Hygro (green cept for the top leaves which are kinda pink)
> Xmas moss and Anubias on driftwood.
> Cryptoparva infront of sunset hygro
> Rotatila Indica (green and pink) behind anubias in picture
> Wisteria to the right of driftwood
> 4 leaf clover (Marselia quadrifolia)
> Random small amazon in back corner. I have its brother in my 46 and it's ginormous. I hope this one stays small. Seems to stay the size of the aquarium oddly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS The nerite is dead and I kept the shell. The MTS is real. I made a point to save it and a couple of it's babies. I like MTS


Really really jealous of your tank lmao, beautiful healthy plants!


----------



## TheRozzy

Argh, this thread is so distracting, I'm supposed to be writing an essay! This time next week I'll be finished uni for the semester and I can start thinking about setting up my new tank 
Btw Betta Bonnie - did you name Chang after Community? If so you are my favourite person ever.


----------



## Mar

Community is the best show ever. It Chang'd my life.


----------



## TheRozzy

Amen to that!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Woo hoo!! So excited! I found java moss at one of our lps' s!!! :-D This stuff is impossible to find around here, I'm really glad I stopped by there. The man who helped me was very informative, polite and helpful. I had stopped going there before because of the rude, irritable college and high school kids that worked there.
It looked a lot better this time and the fish and other animals looked healthy.
Anyway, I got a nice bunch of java moss for $3!!! ^^ 

So here's what redone 5 gal critter keeper looks like.


----------



## KohakuRiver

Wow RowdyBetta, how do you keep the substrate so clean? I could never survive cleaning white sand.

This is my tank, a divided 10 gallon.


----------



## Mar

KohakuRiver said:


> Wow RowdyBetta, how do you keep the substrate so clean? I could never survive cleaning white sand.
> 
> This is my tank, a divided 10 gallon.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## thisismydesign

*casually drops in her 10 gallon and slinks off*


----------



## Viva

Yeah I really love that split 10 gallon..very pretty! I love natural looking tanks.


----------



## RowdyBetta

KohakuRiver said:


> Wow RowdyBetta, how do you keep the substrate so clean? I could never survive cleaning white sand.
> 
> This is my tank, a divided 10 gallon.



I just siphon  There's not really much mess and it's been easier on me than the gravel I had. XD Unless you have mystery snails aka poop machines, then it's hard.:lol: I had one but it was SUCH a pain to clean with him in there.

Your divided ten is awesome!!! Is that dwarf hairgrass in there? I thought about getting some but was hesitant because I don't know much about its care yet.


----------



## KohakuRiver

RowdyBetta said:


> Is that dwarf hairgrass in there? I thought about getting some but was hesitant because I don't know much about its care yet.


Yes it is. The dwarf hairgrass is a new addition though so I couldn't tell you much about it's care, as I'm not sure if what I'm doing is right yet. XP


----------



## RowdyBetta

I'm looking forward to how it works out for you!  Its a beautiful addition to any tank.


----------



## shellieca

*46g Bow Front*

My 46g tank as it looks now; currently home to 6 (soon to be 11) Female Bettas, 2 CAE's & various snails . . .
(sorry for the glares)


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow that's beautiful, shellieca!! 8D


----------



## Viva

Yes I LOVE THAT! So jealous


----------



## shellieca

Thank you, thank you. It's been a work in progress for almost a year now. I'm happy with it . . . for now, I'm sure I'll change it up again. :-O


----------



## Ramla

Alrighty so I recently upgraded my fish to a 5g tank, and so need to look around for some more plants to give him more hiding spots, and I've stumbled across something called moonstones for bettas, they are like little hiding holes and rather pretty.

Has anyone tried these? I wasn't sure if they would be big enough, and you do get a few in a pack.


----------



## PbFoot

*5g*

He likes it. Some of the plants don't. I might replace the mopani with something smaller and get more plants.


----------



## Mar

^ Love it!

The Mopani looks perfectly fine. That driftwood fits your spec perfectly! Good find!


----------



## BittyB

Starting it off. This tank is just a week old, hoping to get more plants this week. Maybe do some moss on the wood and add another anubia and some longer plants in the back like a java fern... Want to keep it clean and contemporary looking but love the look of real plants. Hopefully I don't kill the plants! I got LEDs and I have Seachem Excel coming in the mail. 

Excuse my bettas light rip on his tail. He had fun playing around and then tried to push his driftwood and got it caught and put a hole in it. The hole is closed up after a few days but the tear isn't healing yet.


----------



## Viva

PbFoot said:


> He likes it. Some of the plants don't. I might replace the mopani with something smaller and get more plants.


I love how your tank looks...there is a perfect balance of plants/wood/water in my opinion. Some people like to overload with plants, though (like me!). I try not to but it's just so hard...


----------



## PbFoot

Thank you Mar and Viva. I'm a noob at this so your comments are very encouraging.

I got the tank and the wood online from the same place. It's just Zoo Med Mopani so I had no idea what it would actually look like. When it arrived I thought "Holy crap, they sent me a log!". I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out but wish I had more room for background plants.


----------



## Horangi

Here is my 2.5 gallon tank home to my new betta. i have 3 real plants and one fake one in here. He loves his java moss ball the most tho.


----------



## shellieca

Here are my smaller tanks:
1) 2.5g, I just noticed something is damaging his fin, UGH! Going to have to switch the silk plants out.
2) 5.5g - Krusty, he LOVES his tank, he's all over the place
3) 5g - You can see Simon's fin hanging down inside his cave, he doesn't like water changes so he hides.
4) 10g - Sal, caught him attacking a nerite this weekend, bad boy
5) 10g - Spot, my heavy finnage boy.
And there's one more tank I forgot to get a pic of . . . darn it.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

The first one is the 6.6 Gallon bookshelf tank I set up last night. My new Betta Galaxy will live in here when it is cycled. I'll post more pics when she moves into this tank.

Next tank down is Sunshine's tank. It is a 5 gallon that used to be my Fiancé's tank that had his zebra danios in it. He no longer wanted to keep his tank or his fish so I put the Zebra Danios in my 30 Gallon tank. Now Sunshine lives in the 5 gallon 

Last picture is of Violet's tank. My only survivor left of my Female Sorority that used to be in my 30 Gallon tank. It is a 5 Gallon Hexagon tank.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Ramla said:


> Alrighty so I recently upgraded my fish to a 5g tank, and so need to look around for some more plants to give him more hiding spots, and I've stumbled across something called moonstones for bettas, they are like little hiding holes and rather pretty.
> 
> Has anyone tried these? I wasn't sure if they would be big enough, and you do get a few in a pack.



I've never heard of them, sorry! 


I think I posted this somewhere else on the forum but here's Cirrus's 5 gal rearranged. Again. XD My creative sister helped me place the plants and add a path.


----------



## Viva

@KittyWhiskers: What happened to the other girls in your sorority?

I LOVE that tank Rowdy, it definitely has an artist's touch.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, Viva! ^.^


----------



## snowflake311

This is my 7 Gal 


And my 20 gal Long It needs to be trimmed up a bit. the moss is a mess it looks better in real life. 


Just for fun my 80Gal discus community tank. 
[


----------



## jord388

*Mr Chow*

So glad I'm finally able to join in the forum! I've been a guest for months and now I can share my new tank and Betta! The tank has been set up almost a month and I've had Mr chow for 4 days. I'm just waiting on payday to get a new light and some hardy plants, thanks for viewing 
(excuse the poor quality close up, I need a camera)


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Viva said:


> @KittyWhiskers: What happened to the other girls in your sorority?
> 
> I LOVE that tank Rowdy, it definitely has an artist's touch.


 They all died of some mystery disease that no one could figure out. I had many beautiful Bettas in my sorority  I'm scared to ever try another sorority tank because I got so very close to the bettas and when they died I was so very depressed for a long time.


----------



## Mar

snowflake311 said:


> This is my 7 Gal
> 
> 
> And my 20 gal Long It needs to be trimmed up a bit. the moss is a mess it looks better in real life.
> 
> 
> Just for fun my 80Gal discus community tank.
> [


Beauty!


----------



## Viva

Kitty Whiskers said:


> They all died of some mystery disease that no one could figure out. I had many beautiful Bettas in my sorority  I'm scared to ever try another sorority tank because I got so very close to the bettas and when they died I was so very depressed for a long time.


Omg I'm so sorry, that is terrible  I am just starting my first sorority tank so now I'm kinda paranoid


----------



## RowdyBetta

Snowflake311:
I am sooo jealous of the beauty of your tanks! XD


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Welcome Jord! Pretty tank and betta! How big is it? Looks like he's got tons of room!


----------



## Seki

My ten gallon sorority~









Snowflake311 - what is that plant floating in your tank? I'd LOVE to get some!


----------



## Mar

Seki: not sure, can't speak for Snowflayke but it looks like duckweed! Really pretty!


----------



## snowflake311

Thanks guys. Yes I have duck weed I love it some people hate it. It is a weed for sure it grows like crazy. When I get too much I feed it to my silver dollars they love it.


----------



## jord388

Percyfysh: Thanks , its 51L, I originally planned on getting guppies but then I found this forum... haha


----------



## LaggyDucky

Everyone has such gorgeous tanks!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Quick redo of my Bookshelf tank*

I took out the bubbling kissing goldfish decoration so that I could use it in a different tank. I put in more mini dragons instead and I added another plant. I still need to get another plant to put in front of the heater and filter to disguise it better. 

Day view and night view  Still cycling so no fish quite yet.


----------



## Viva

I love how colorful that tank is...very nice! It has all the colors of the rainbow  I usually prefer natural looking tanks but that one is very nicely decorated. And who doesn't like DRAGONS!?


----------



## a123andpoof

I love those dragons! I have the green one. really want more.

Heres my babies 1g


----------



## Alu

Oh man, I have spent HOURS in this thread. It's very inspiring! I love it. 

I started up my tank without any intention of adding live plants. Then of course, I get some!










It's new and of course it needs a lot of work. I'm not sure what I want to do though. Now I wish I put in proper substrate for planting!


----------



## Flyby Stardancer

No fish yet because I'm in the process of cycling, but here's my main 5 gal tank, and my little 2 gal QT tank.


----------



## Sylerwin

Alu said:


> Oh man, I have spent HOURS in this thread. It's very inspiring! I love it.
> 
> I started up my tank without any intention of adding live plants. Then of course, I get some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's new and of course it needs a lot of work. I'm not sure what I want to do though. Now I wish I put in proper substrate for planting!


OMG WHERE DID YOU GET THE TARDIS? Are you sure it's aquarium safe? :shock:


----------



## Alu

Sylerwin said:


> OMG WHERE DID YOU GET THE TARDIS? Are you sure it's aquarium safe? :shock:


Well it was advertised as an aquarium ornament. They released a whole fish set (even a tank) a while ago. I found it at That Fish Place (http://www.thatpetplace.com/doctor-who-resin-ornament) but the TARDIS is out of stock now. There is one on ebay though if you want to pay twice as much. :-(

I stuffed mine with a black aquarium sponge because I don't want anybody to get stuck... it's not really bigger on the inside. XD


----------



## toughcookie

Where do you all get your awesome looking driftwood?


----------



## Nibblez

My 10 gallon planted community tank.


----------



## RockyTheBetta26

My boy Jasper's 5 gallon


----------



## Viva

Nibblez said:


> My 10 gallon planted community tank.


Looks amazing!


----------



## Mar

^ agreed.

My fully planted tanks.

Sorry for the blurriness. Had to use a cameraphone 

Fluval Chi (currently unoccupied)



Fluval Spec (4 female bettas, 10 gallon home in 2 days! Woot!)


----------



## carlos puron

Your chi looks awesome is the filter light strong enough for the plants or you had to ad something this is mine but the jungle vail has started to turn yellow


----------



## Mar

Thanks your chi looks cool too. I only have low light plants (anubias, Java fern, Christmas moss, pennywort) in there. And the front of the tank has hygrophilia which gets indirect sunlight. All in all the whole tank gets indirect sunlight.


----------



## carlos puron

Oook I have mine close ti the living room window but the curtain is always closed so I guess that may help I would open the curtain but I live in an apartment and people is always trying to look inside I guess that I hav to look for another light


----------



## keepsmiling

The 10 gal is awesome.
Here is one of mine. The other needs work right now... some new plants coming in this week.


----------



## Asira

Kai's tank (25 liter/6,6 gallon)









Baby betta growout (72 liter/19 gallon)









Community tank where Amy lives (60 liter/15,9 gallon), and 7 dario dario, 1 otocinclus, 3 corydoras habrosus, 2 khuli









10 liter/2,6 gallon vaze with lots of cherry shrimp :-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Dario dario, one of my favorites. I also love the Habrosus. Used to keep five, one big fat momma and four boys.I also find Kuhlis do best with at least 6-8. 
Very nice tanks.


----------



## DreamerHorse

My divided 10g.


----------



## Alu

toughcookie said:


> Where do you all get your awesome looking driftwood?


Me? If so, at plantedaquariumscentral.com
It was awesome and already water logged. :-D

Those moss trees are GORGEOUS!! 

Beautiful new additions!!


----------



## eboydell

*Picture of the aquarium and Fluval*

I can't get the pictures on the posts. Anyway, I have a 2.5 gallon Fluval with one male Betta (and a small catfish to clean the floor.) My other aquarium is a full size 16 gallon set up with the filter system by "Whisper" and a UV sterilizer . I have three types of tetras who get along fine. Then I have one male Betta and 19 female Bettas. Other then a few fin nips, they appear to get along. They have been this way for 8 months. Some of the females have long fins, and are very colorful. A few of them have the stress signs of horizontal stripes and lack of original color. The color comes back in most, but a couple are just nervous fish. I have lost very few. I read about the mating process, and was thinking of taking a pretty female out, and put her with the solo green male. As long as he does not kill her, I think they will mate.
What do you all think?


----------



## keepsmiling

I think you should keep your male in his own home, and monitor and make sure the females and tetras are truly getting along. It is going to compromise their health eventually, constantly living in a stressful situation. Aquariums cannot be compared to the wild, where fish are able to get away from each other.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

+1 Fish are like people: Constant stress takes a toll on their health. I would take the male out of the sorority and get him a home of his own.


----------



## lilyth88

Agreed.


----------



## Viva

My split 10 gallon tank, home to Brilliant, Dazzle, Valentine and Paradise.


----------



## redcharizard

i have a divided 10gal tank i want to replace some silk plants with live plants but petsmart and petco plants are a bit pricy for me at the moment (jobless student) is there anywhere i can get plants for 5 dollars each?


----------



## RowdyBetta

Nice tank, Viva!


----------



## Viva

redcharizard said:


> i have a divided 10gal tank i want to replace some silk plants with live plants but petsmart and petco plants are a bit pricy for me at the moment (jobless student) is there anywhere i can get plants for 5 dollars each?


I forget where I got my silk plants but I got all the plants in the tank I posted above in a pack for I think like $7 or $8 online somewhere.



RowdyBetta said:


> Nice tank, Viva!


Thanks!


----------



## redcharizard

alright thanks!!


----------



## invincible4372

Wow.. All of your tanks are so wonderfully decorated! They're all so roomy as well. I want to get my two bettas, Itchy and Scratchy, a large tank to themselves, but I still live in dorms, and I have to move around. Next year, when I get an apartment I'll get them a proper home.


----------



## Aluka

henry's new diggs!


----------



## TurtleBarb

*Asta's home makeover*

I remodeled my betta's home. I removed the gravel and some of the plants, then put little sprigs in jars of gravel. It will be interesting to see which plants do okay and which don't. It's easier to take care of without the whole bottom being covered with gravel, which I very much enjoy.


----------



## Mar

Turtlebarb, that's a really neat idea! 

And Aluka, I love your Chi. I really love the grass you got growing.
I really want to get some, but haven't found any yet! Do they sell the seeds or the grass ?


----------



## TurtleBarb

Mar said:


> Turtlebarb, that's a really neat idea!


Thanks.


----------



## Viva

Yeah that looks really great, and looks easy to clean too! I might do that with my split tank once the plants in my other tanks get too overgrown lol.


----------



## TurtleBarb

Thanks. I think that there are a limited number of plants that will be okay in a jar, even with pruning. I don't know to what degree being a jar affects gas exchange for the roots. I predict that the brazilian pennywort will be juuuuuust fine, since it's not really planted, the tip is just being held in there by a rock. And the grass and microsword look happy. For now? The amazon sword doesn't look like it's going to make it, but it was struggling before I planted it. It's an interesting experiment.


----------



## Aluka

Mar said:


> Turtlebarb, that's a really neat idea!
> 
> And Aluka, I love your Chi. I really love the grass you got growing.
> I really want to get some, but haven't found any yet! Do they sell the seeds or the grass ?


they sell the plant, its usually sold in pots or in 2x2 patches. Its call dwarf baby tears =)


----------



## Senaks

Pingu's home.


----------



## thisismydesign

*Hannibal's future home*

I have a baby betta named after Hannibal Lector from _Silence of the Lambs_ and NBC's _Hannibal_. He's currently too small to be put in the 10 gallon divided tank, but 007 is testing out his future home for him.










A proper tank for a fish named after a cannibalistic serial killer, I think.


----------



## Viva

Hehe, his tank certainly goes with his name! Hopefully he doesn't find a way into through the dividers or else there will be dead, half-eaten betta carcasses after he's through with them lol!


----------



## thisismydesign

Viva said:


> Hehe, his tank certainly goes with his name! Hopefully he doesn't find a way into through the dividers or else there will be dead, half-eaten betta carcasses after he's through with them lol!


That's why he's not in there now. He's still small enough to slip through. Once he's a bit bigger I'll put him in (with 007 in the Qt for a while) and see if he slips through.


----------



## Atena

This is the Island Oasis, home of Willem-Alexander:









and this is the updated Palace Garden, home of Rosie and Maxima









I hope you can see them.


----------



## Viva

Gorgeous! I really love the color marble idea for the water/grass.


----------



## Atena

Thanks Viva


----------



## Kithy

Okay I think I might do marbles instead of gravel. Wow!!


----------



## Tikibirds

someplace in there are 7 females, 4 apple snails, some trapdoor snails and 2 clown plecos. I do about a 50% or more water change every week and a through vaccume as I know there is a buttload of pooping going on in there


----------



## carlos puron

I found those angel decorations at a 99 cent store I've been moving everything around dragons house since he's been biting his tail I think he has stopped


----------



## Atena

Kithy said:


> Okay I think I might do marbles instead of gravel. Wow!!


I had gravel in my first tank and found it really hard to keep clean.

The marbles are so far proving much easier.

The only hard part is plants that need substrate, I used a glass soap dish and I made a planter out of knotting mesh and filled it with peat covered with gold gravel (to match the theme for the girls), the plants are doing great it it. The rest are mostly ferns that are mounted on a small piece of wood.

In the island oasis, all plants are either floating or mounted to wood. I have no planters there which limits to the kind of plants I can put in.


----------



## RowdyBetta

I took out the driftwood during today's water change because it was stinking from some kind of slime mold or something. =P I washed it and left it out in the sun today.
But now I have nowhere for my java moss! What should I do? xD There are so many ideas out there.
My water wisteria has taken off like crazy! It was starting to surface so I pruned it today.


----------



## Lynzee

Wow, what kind of snails are those Tikibirds? Apple Snails?? 
Whatever they are, they're very cool!! I've never seen anything
like them at my petstore. =[ You have awesome tanks too!! 
Love your castle Atena, and I like how you placed the marbles. 
Everyone has very lovely tanks for their Bettas/fish. =] I especially
like the planted ones. If I had anything close to a green thumb
when it comes to aquatic plants, I'd probably attempt it.
Anyway, while I'm here I guess I'll go ahead and post a picture of my tank too!

Here's Edgar's 5 gallon, heated, filtered tank.


----------



## Viva

Wow that looks AWESOME! Love the color scheme and decor.


----------



## JamieL

LOVE that, lynzee!! I want another betta, and then I can decorate the tank my way. Bubblefishy's motto is "real men wear pink"....gee, could you tell a three year old girl picked out the decor? :lol:


----------



## funaaba

Hello everyone! Forum newbie here, but this site has been a wealth of information since I got into bettas a few years ago. 

My betta died recently, but I missed having one, so I decided to start over with my five gallon (this particular thread provided some excellent inspiration, so thank you). I'm doing a right proper cycle this time, and I'm trying for a more natural look. No fish yet, and once the cycle is complete I'll be adding a few live plants, too (I just hope I can keep them alive!), but here's what I've got so far.
(please excuse the bubble lines, this was taken shortly after adding the water.)


----------



## ilykadothechacha

Here's my bettas home:


----------



## Viva

Awesome, I like how it looks almost identical on the other side. Almost like mirror images of themselves.


----------



## ilykadothechacha

Thank you! Soon there will be more plants.


----------



## loveDelphine21

Love everyones tanks! These are mine 

16 gallon with Merry and Pippin and 4 cory cats









5 gallon with Naruto









5 gallon with Cloud Strife


----------



## Graceful

Aluka said:


> henry's new diggs!


What are those plants on the bottom? I've never seen anything like them!


----------



## RedCassette

Divided 10-gallon! I added the third compartment in today. The boy on the left is brand new and they all seem to be getting along just fine.

​


----------



## Polkadot

^ WOW! That is a very pretty tank & gorgeous fishies!


----------



## RowdyBetta




----------



## Viva

Gorgeous Rowdy!


----------



## lilyth88

2 5 gallons and a 2.5 gallon RCS tank


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks Viva!

Wow those are stunning, lilyth88!


----------



## Aconyte

This is Oswynn's home  Might throw some marimo moss balls in there eventually.


----------



## IndigoChild311

*My new tank*

I finally finished decorating Mojo and Humphrey's tank. My mom loves rainbows and unicorns so I got her a rainbow decoration and Humphrey is my precious baby and gets a Camel because I think Camels are fun. All the decorations in total cost me under $25. They're not in there yet but will be shortly!


----------



## Mar

Aconyte said:


> This is Oswynn's home  Might throw some marimo moss balls in there eventually.


Really love what you did with the Spec! Nice bright colours. Looks very very nice. 



lilyth88 said:


> 2 5 gallons and a 2.5 gallon RCS tank


LOVE the top left tank. Is the tree root in the corner real or just an ornament?


----------



## Mar

Fluval Chi without flash



with flash



Pictures of my fluval spec soon


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Galaxy is home!*

I finally put Galaxy in her new bookshelf tank! She loves it! 

Here she is looking for food at the feeding door on top and her two cory catfish on the bottom.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Nester's new tank*

I put my Elephant ear Betta Nester in Ace's old 10 gallon tank with new decorations. He loves all of the room that he has to swim in now.


----------



## tlatch89

Tetra 3 gallon cube aquarium.

Have some live plants growing, once they get bigger I'll take out the plastic ones.
tank.jpg


----------



## JamieL

Here's my newly setup 10 gal. I need more decor, I'm not sure yet if a couple more silk plants or another plant and another cave


----------



## countyrd419

Is marble easier to clean than gravel? Sometimes Rusty's food pellets sink and he can catch them as they are floating down and then the pellets get stuck in the gravel.


----------



## Viva

Finally got my new order of plants yesterday for my 29 gallon sorority tank. It was looking pretty bare and boring before, but now it looks okay. Hopefully I can keep the plants alive lol. I got Micro sword, Cabomba Palaeformis which has a gorgeous purple tone underneath its green pines, Rotala Wallichii which is soooo soft and fluffy I love it (I'm hoping it doesn't die because it's probably the hardest to keep out of all of them), Brazilian pennywort, Red Rubin Sword which is GIGANTIC. All the plants came in excellent condition...go them from plantedaquariumscentral.com.


----------



## Samijo

This is my first Betta Bert in his first home. I plan on getting him a bigger one soon.


----------



## PetMania

Surf's little Amazon jungle lol


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez

*My growout tank*

Just wanted to post a pic of my growout tank. My husbands friend gave it to me, I was thinking it would be maybe a 20 gallon or so when he told me about it, but this tank is huge, It's somewhere between 40-60 gallons, I lost count when I was filling it.lol!


----------



## carlos puron

Looks like a 55 gallon try to measure it if it has 4ft long about 1 ft front to back and about 20 inches tall yes 55 this is mine I'm planning to get a betta in here with my tetras hope everything goes well


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez

Thanks Carlos, I measured it, and it fits the measurements you gave me, so it's 55 gallon. Thanks


----------



## carlos puron

No problem looks pretty cool


----------



## 10asartin

Here is my new sorority tank. I think it will be very "foresty" once the plants take off.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez

@Carlos, I love the dragon deco. Very cool.

@10asartin, I love the black rocks


----------



## jeano

*My Betta's Homes*

Here is Norman and Rico's 10 gallon home.

IMG_20130718_113911.jpg

Here is my baby Tony Stewart's 2 gallon home. He many be getting a few Amazon Swords in addition to his Anubias.

IMG_20130718_113947.jpg


----------



## 10asartin

Jennifer Vazquez said:


> @10asartin, I love the black rocks


It kind of does look like tiny rock, but it is actually aquarium sand with some random rocks thrown in. Thank you though!


----------



## JamieL

Captain hooks tank


----------



## anthonybc78

Hi, im pretty new to bettas, but this is my 3rd and smallest tank. 5 gallon chi, although im thinking of setting up a larger tank with a divider so I can have 2!


----------



## GinjaHaZ

I just moved Lucifer into the kitchen/dinning area today. Improvised on the background and used the labels from Peace Tea jugs.


----------



## anthonybc78




----------



## Elsewhere

I've redone most of my tanks, or they're changed a lot with the growing of plants, so here they are again!

Atlas and Pigg's divided 10g:








Pigg's side:








Atlas's side:









Consuela, Antonio and their many children's 10g tank:









My 30g sorority:


----------



## Atena

I love the little hobbit home, where did you get that?


----------



## DragonFish

Atena said:


> I love the little hobbit home, where did you get that?


^ I was just going to ask that! xD Its completely adorable, I want one!


----------



## plasticspaceman

Here are my boys. I had an issue with rotting driftwood causing ammonia trouble... so I ripped everything out and went minimalist instead. They seem to like it. :-D


----------



## PVTMurphy

I have had my betta, Snorkel, for a week now. He lives in a two gallon tank that I bought from Petco, with black gravel, two plastic plants, and a little rock thing. There is also a seashell and a small water heater.


----------



## Jaychlosar

*Our new boy Findlay*










This is our new addition to the family Findlay. Brought him from a cup in our local pet store. He didn't know what to do with all this space to begin with.....now loves it!


----------



## Bounce

Haven't posted in this thread in a while so I though I'd share a couple of updated pictures of my betta tank.

I tried a little experiment with my crypts. I added a root tab near the ones on the right (the clump that the betta is closer to in the second picture). After seeing what a difference it made, I added a root tab to the ones on the right today. Hopefully it won't be long until they catch up.


----------



## dompark92

Crash in his 5 gallon bow front.


----------



## Elsewhere

Atena said:


> I love the little hobbit home, where did you get that?


It's actually a hamster home, I got it from my LPS! I was wary of it at first, but I washed it down and soaked it over night and so far it's perfectly Betta safe  It was the only one and I honestly don't know where to find another!


----------



## Graceful

Bounce said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while so I though I'd share a couple of updated pictures of my betta tank.
> 
> I tried a little experiment with my crypts. I added a root tab near the ones on the right (the clump that the betta is closer to in the second picture). After seeing what a difference it made, I added a root tab to the ones on the right today. Hopefully it won't be long until they catch up.


Love your tank! How many gallons?

Also, what is a root tab?


----------



## Viva

Root tabs - they are a hard, pebble sized, round tab that you put in the substrate to give root plants like crypts and swords nutrients.


----------



## carlos puron

Well just a little update of my tanks I was able to get a betta in my community aquarium so he's sharing home with my schools of tetras it's been 4 days without any problems but I have a 3 gallon tank ready just in case


----------



## Bounce

Thanks, Graceful!  It's just a 10 gallon. 

I use the Seachem Flourish root tabs. They are just a fertilizer tablet that is pushed into the substrate near a rooted plant to provide nutrients directly to the root zone.


----------



## Sylverlilly

Everyone has such nice looking tanks. Stormy's home has no theme really, but I wanted to share anyway and just see what everyone thinks. 

his tank lit up. I don't turn the light on too much because of warm weather. his hidey hole log. playing peekaboo by his plants.


----------



## carlos puron

It looks pretty cool I like your tanks I know most of the people has such pretty amazing tanks in here but even the smallest and more simple tanks are pretty the most important thing in here is the effort that we take trying to hive our bettas a nice place to live


----------



## Sylverlilly

thanks Carlos  ya it is simple compared to some tanks lol, but he seems to like it and has enough comfy spots that I don't want change the whole thing on him.


----------



## Graceful

Update on my tank: changed lights from incandescent to fluorescent. Anacharis has pretty much tripled since I got it 3 months ago. 

Nitrates are about 25 ppm. I am aiming to lower them to 0-5 ppm. I'm doing diligent water changes, and since I've changed the lighting, my plants should begin absorbing more nitrates.


----------



## Jaychlosar

Finally got our tank all set up for Findlay. Its around 37 litres (10 gallons US) We have had huge problems getting the water right before adding him in. We have Nitrates that are through the roof. We have since added IAL, so hope that helps to add some nutrients to the water. Does anyone else have problems with their fish being little piggies. Ours always seems hungry, and makes us constantly feel guilty, giving us the evil eye anytime we are close. Also, he seems very docile and friendly and hardly ever flares. I though these guys were supposed to be agro?


----------



## Jaychlosar




----------



## Perceus123

Not a great picture, but... Unnamed female betta's home:


----------



## Polkadot

Jaychlosar said:


>


 
He's lovely! He looks like my little boy Button.Your tank is nice & colourful too.Bettas can usually be agro towards each other,not so much towards humans,lol.My 3 little boys are all very sweet & friendly too.And oh yes,they will always want food.


----------



## Elsewhere

Jaychlosar said:


> Finally got our tank all set up for Findlay. Its around 37 litres (10 gallons US) We have had huge problems getting the water right before adding him in. We have Nitrates that are through the roof. We have since added IAL, so hope that helps to add some nutrients to the water. Does anyone else have problems with their fish being little piggies. Ours always seems hungry, and makes us constantly feel guilty, giving us the evil eye anytime we are close. Also, he seems very docile and friendly and hardly ever flares. I though these guys were supposed to be agro?


Sounds just like my boys! All Bettas have different personalities- some are murderers to every other living creature, like my Pigg, but are sweet and adorable around you, and some are absolute sweethearts to everyone and everything, like my Atlas. It all depends on who they are


----------



## dompark92

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum as of yesterday. Here is my 5 gallon 
Bowfront tank with my betta I named "Crash". I have a few questions/concerns. 
I've had him for about 6 months. Some nights when I come home, 
Ill turn the light on and he seems disoriented for about 5 minutes. Bad 
enough to where he just runs into stuff. Could that just be from immediate 
light exposure? He gets natural light during the day, not direct sunloght but a good amount. Eventually he goes back to swimming normal. Also, I have a 1 1/2 inch aorater bar that is stuck to the back wall of the tank. Is that a bad idea? I will eventually turn it into a natural look but he is use to his little house for now I don't wanna change it on him. Any feed back would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Viva

Jaychlosar said:


> Finally got our tank all set up for Findlay. Its around 37 litres (10 gallons US) We have had huge problems getting the water right before adding him in. We have Nitrates that are through the roof. We have since added IAL, so hope that helps to add some nutrients to the water. Does anyone else have problems with their fish being little piggies. Ours always seems hungry, and makes us constantly feel guilty, giving us the evil eye anytime we are close. Also, he seems very docile and friendly and hardly ever flares. I though these guys were supposed to be agro?


 
Nice setup, it's very colorful! Bettas are always hungry and seem to have an insatiable appetite so don't worry. 4 - 8 pellets daily depending on their size is what they need. Some bettas are a lot more aggressive than others...they are mostly aggressive toward one another and most likely won't flare at you. Try putting a mirror up and I bet he will flare!


----------



## Mar

Updated my sorority 
Sorry, had to share


----------



## Viva

I LOVE that driftwood/ornament. Is it real wood? I've been looking for some interesting driftwood pieces but I swear it's impossible and I always settle for a small, boring piece -_-


----------



## Mar

Viva said:


> I LOVE that driftwood/ornament. Is it real wood? I've been looking for some interesting driftwood pieces but I swear it's impossible and I always settle for a small, boring piece -_-


I know exactly what you mean! There are rarely any good driftwood pieces. In the end, I'll just end up buying a piece to help soften the water, and it becomes more backgoundish. 

Hah I wish the tree root was real! I got it at PetSmart lol  I'm gonna start checking online for some good mopani/malaysian driftwood.


----------



## Viva

I find good ones sometimes but then they're like $30 - $40 for one piece. I'm like O_O


----------



## carlos puron

You can always cut the driftwood as you want that's what I do with my tanks but you have to get a big piece to give it the desired shape


----------



## Mar

That's pretty cool Carlos! Lol I suck when it comes to designing/artsy stuff. Can you show us your driftwood?


----------



## carlos puron

It does take some work but as long as you have the idea you can do a lot of things of course you'll be using sand paper drilling holes and stuff


----------



## AngelOfPhisch

This is my new 3.5 gallon Dymax IQ5 tank. 


















And this is Chuck Norris.


----------



## AngelOfPhisch

And in the dark with the blue lights on. With and without flash


----------



## carlos puron

I don't have any pic of it before I place it in the tank but I'm looking to get another one i'll post pics before and after from that one


----------



## Sylerwin

AngelOfPhisch said:


> And in the dark with the blue lights on. With and without flash


What kind of rock is that? I love the way it glows.


----------



## AngelOfPhisch

It's a large rose quartz


----------



## Tikibirds

> Wow, what kind of snails are those Tikibirds? Apple Snails??
> Whatever they are, they're very cool!! I've never seen anything


Yup they are apple snails. I won some off of aquabid during the winter but they were shipped when it was like -20F and they arrived DOA so the seller sent me like 20 replacements in magenta and ivory. They were this big when I got them---O
7 months later they are the size of golfballs but I have a supply of cucumber in there for the plecos so they always have food. 

I never seen aything like them in petshops either, if they even have snails.


----------



## Tikibirds

I dont like round/vase like tanks this works rather well for a QT or hospital tank. I do have empty kritter keepers but the shape of this glass works for the space I have it. Anything else is too long.


----------



## PVTMurphy

The image won't insert properly, so I am posting a link to Snorkel's two-gallon tank.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...0B35F91-2124-000000E6E3409123_zps96954e81.jpg


----------



## whiskandbowl

Sorry they are so big, I can't resize 

Here's my menagerie

6.6 gallon bookshelf tank with one female betta









My 2.5 gallon setups. I don't use gravel to make cleaning easier.









My (old!) entertainment center with all 3 tanks. I got a new (sturdier!) center and have changed the setup around a bit.


----------



## MistersMom

Why in Gods name are there ads on the pictures??? is it only me? its bugging me to death!


----------



## Tikibirds

I dont like the ads either nor do I want to buy a JEEP patriot


----------



## PonyJumper101

Here are my boys and their homes! I want to split a 5 gal for them but I need the money first...


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Doki Doki's new tank!! Please pardon his fins.. They're still growing back from when he shredded them a few weeks ago. It's 2.5 and filtered. I LOVE this little tank. It's perfect for my desk and gives him swimming room and hiding places. 

Sorry for the massive picture size . ^.^;


----------



## whiskandbowl

BraidedKitteness what kind of light and filter are you using? I have a few 2.5 gallon tanks that need some sprucing up and I love the look of yours.


----------



## FinntheHuman

my betta is my profile picture. i am a betta beginner and my betta lives in a 1gal bowl. wish i had the space and money to get him something better. =( his name is Ice King.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

whiskandbowl said:


> BraidedKitteness what kind of light and filter are you using? I have a few 2.5 gallon tanks that need some sprucing up and I love the look of yours.


:-D Thanks! 

Hagen Elite Mini Love this little filter. It's very powerful, but with a little modification it's perfect for my little tanks. It comes with a sponge for the inside. I bought an extra and put it over the output nozel to slow down the water stream so it doesn't bother Doki. I also bought some live carbon and clean teabags. Put a little carbon in the teabag, then put the bag under the sponge in the filter. Voila! Perfect tiny filter. It also bubbles! :lol:

11 inch LED Most expensive part of the Aquarium, and not bad at that! Its the perfect size to just sit on top of the glass like you saw in the picture. 

The only other thing I did besides the decorations was to cut the back corner of the glass lid off. Just enough to let the wire and bubble tube out of the tank. The glass cutter was $4 or so at home depo and cutting the glass was easy. 

^.^ I think that covers everything. Let me know if ya need anything else.


----------



## Samijo

My first Betta "Bert" new home.. Until I can afford to get him a bigger tank.


----------



## PVTMurphy

The lighthouse is really cute!


----------



## Sylerwin

Braided Kitteness said:


> Doki Doki's new tank!! Please pardon his fins.. They're still growing back from when he shredded them a few weeks ago. It's 2.5 and filtered. I LOVE this little tank. It's perfect for my desk and gives him swimming room and hiding places.
> 
> Sorry for the massive picture size . ^.^;


Where did you get that little cave? My frogs would love that.


----------



## JennNP

Just did some editing (Cesar's tank was getting pretty full!) And here's the end result..still a work in progress, eventually I want all real plants. Also, any advice on what to do with that Java Moss? Not sure if I like the look of random blobs on the gravel XD


----------



## Samijo

PVTMurphy Thank you :-D


----------



## Destinystar

JennNP said:


> Just did some editing (Cesar's tank was getting pretty full!) And here's the end result..still a work in progress, eventually I want all real plants. Also, any advice on what to do with that Java Moss? Not sure if I like the look of random blobs on the gravel XD




Hi Jenn that is a nice tank you have set up or Cesar. You could tie the Java Moss to the white rock with holes in that you have in his tank with some fishing line or thread. Over a period of time it should start to spread and cover some of the rock and I think the green of the Java Moss against with the white of your rock would look very nice. Java Moss from what I understand is a slow grower.

Having live plants are so nice and very healthy for your tank and fish. I just love my live plants. Best of luck and keep up the good work


----------



## JennNP

I was thinking of tying it onto the rock, but I wouldn't want it to cover the holes. There are holes all over it, and Cesar and the snail often go inside. I may play with that next water change though : ) Thanks for the idea PerseusMom!


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Sylerwin said:


> Where did you get that little cave? My frogs would love that.


Cave!!!  :-D Perfect little hidey hole. I really like the algea growing on mine. Makes it look more like it belongs.


----------



## Sylerwin

Added new plants to the betta/frog/cory tank


----------



## Braided Kitteness

wow! It looks great!


----------



## Midori

I need to add my cichlid stone his bowl it a tiny bit barren without it! but I need to boil it tonight so it is sterile before I add it.


----------



## Samijo

Midori He's very pretty


----------



## FirstBetta

Ever since I first saw your posts, I have wanted to say "If you find my mind when you are looking for yours let me know/ ROFLAOF

I don't know how this reply got here. I meant for it to appear after Drama Queen's post on another thread. SORRY!!!!!

To Moderator or Administrator please move it!!


----------



## Aluyasha

My HMPK, Jace, in his planted 2.5 gallon.


And my Marbled Crayfish, Margaret's tank:


----------



## clopez1

My tank. Had to cut my dwarf sag so hoping it'll grow and spread to make the tank more of a jungle.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful tank! Love the Cories.


----------



## clopez1

Thanks.


----------



## JamieL

I divided my 10 gallon to make room for a new friend. I haven't put in the new betta yet because I'm giving it a test run with just Captain Hook, but I think he's sulking. I guess in a day or two he'll adjust to his new space. It seems so small for him, but in the picture he looks tiny. And my other betta is in a 5.5 gallon which seems plenty big. I guess it's just perspective..the new guy is temporarily in a 2.5, which seems plenty big enough compared to the store cup, though its half the size of the 5 gallon space Captain Hook is in!

I'm going to add more decor, though before the new guy moves in.


----------



## Sylerwin

JamieL said:


> I divided my 10 gallon to make room for a new friend. I haven't put in the new betta yet because I'm giving it a test run with just Captain Hook, but I think he's sulking. I guess in a day or two he'll adjust to his new space. It seems so small for him, but in the picture he looks tiny. And my other betta is in a 5.5 gallon which seems plenty big. I guess it's just perspective..the new guy is temporarily in a 2.5, which seems plenty big enough compared to the store cup, though its half the size of the 5 gallon space Captain Hook is in!
> 
> I'm going to add more decor, though before the new guy moves in.


Yeah, I understand having reservations about lowering tank size. I've wanted another betta for a while, but whenever I think about dividing my 10 gal, I just feel so bad for my current betta.


----------



## JamieL

Sylerwin said:


> Yeah, I understand having reservations about lowering tank size. I've wanted another betta for a while, but whenever I think about dividing my 10 gal, I just feel so bad for my current betta.


He spends most of his time on the right side of the tank anyway, so I figure I'd give him that side. He seems to have relaxed a little. He'll get over it, ha ha ha.


----------



## Seki

Brand new divided 5.5 gallon. Normally I wouldn't like dividing a 5.5, but desperate times call for desperate measures and I got a betta I wasn't planning on. Regardless, I'm pleased with how it turned out. ^_^


----------



## Samijo

Bert's new 2 gallon tank


----------



## clairefish

Jippers' 10g setup. He's quite a spoiled boy


----------



## Polkadot

clairefish said:


> Jippers' 10g setup. He's quite a spoiled boy


Very nice! :shock:


----------



## jag14

My two tanks. Opal's tank is the 3 gallon with the vase decoration, Jack is in the 5 gallon with the ship decoration. I like to use wrap around backgrounds and a lot of plants. Opal frequently plays in and out of the vase. Jack is more inclined to get in the plants than his ship.


----------



## countyrd419

My Rusty with his deep red coloring swimming in his tank. He loves to hide out in his cave for a few minutes.


----------



## BettaBelle983

*Moony and his home.*

Moony resides in a 1.5 gallon Tetra WaterWonders tank with a Whisper Internal 3i filter. He currently only has one silk plant but I'm working on it. I removed the front two plants as it looks like they ripped his fins. He had a heater but it was heating to warm, working on that too.


----------



## carlos puron

My little cousin's sorority we still missing some plants and decor to add but she couldn't wait until weekend so we started with this she has 6 females bettas in there they look happy


----------



## sniggex325

*Our tank*

My daughter decorated her new fish tank. There are bubble nests already so we know he is happy. We will upgrade his tank soon and look into tank mates


----------



## cubanbetta

Hey guys owned a betta a few years ago and had him for a little over 3 years. Decided to get back into it and got my setup(1.5 gallon bowl) and betta red/blue/bronze crowntail)yesterday. What do you think?


----------



## jesssan2442

sniggex325 said:


> My daughter decorated her new fish tank. There are bubble nests already so we know he is happy. We will upgrade his tank soon and look into tank mates


Since his bowl is so small already you should fill it up!


----------



## Vizja13

My 29 community, with a female betta, 3 cobra endlers, 3 zebra danios, and an oto. Also have 6 Neon Tetras in QT at the moment. All live plants.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

That's so cute with all the action figures!


----------



## Vizja13

percyfyshshelley said:


> That's so cute with all the action figures!


Stickers, actually from PetCo. But thanks! <3


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Lol ok. It looks like they're inside the tank!


----------



## cbarger94

My double tail half moon Elvis in his 2.5 gallon betta wave tank.


----------



## ChronicAce

My new 30 gal tank


----------



## Canis

ChronicAce said:


> My new 30 gal tank


I see someone was shopping at walmart XD Nice tank!


----------



## sniggex325

jesssan2442 said:


> Since his bowl is so small already you should fill it up!


I didn't know if I should fill it to the top or not, we are new to this lol. I did just allow her to add more water though. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Graceful

Bought some new plants to replace the non-aquatic (grr) mondo grass.


----------



## jord388

*New stand and 'scape'*

Ive posted here before but ive just built a stand for my tank and moved everything about  The water is a bit cloudy because ive just filled it and everything has been disturbed, also, there is one last piece to put on the stand above the door but I need to sand it down first


----------



## carlos puron

Jord how many gallons is your tank? I really like it


----------



## jord388

Thanks  its 12 imperial gallons (14.5 us gallons)


----------



## cczx14r

*My new Fluval Spec V*

First post here. I have learned much from lurking on this site the past few weeks.
I've had this 5 gallon aquarium for almost two weeks now and wanted to make sure it had a chance to cycle properly before I buy a HM betta off ebay. It's all naturally planted and I added two small Corys a week ago and they seem to be thriving and have been eating like little pigs. I have the filter pump set on low and have a few sword plant leaves blocking the flow so that there is virtually no surface movement at the far side of the tank. Hopefully my soon to be purchased betta will like his new home.


----------



## lalala145

So I finally decided to post a picture of Ned's home









it's 3g and it's cylinder

the yogurt container used to be a small whale cave which I removed because it was making the water smell like something was rotting and it was always slimy

He seems to like the yogurt container better so it's fine, I actually found him in it


----------



## JayM

Lots of great tanks. I love planted tanks.

Batman in his 5 1/2 gallon tank.










This will be Sebastian's (CT) 23 gallon tank. Has lemon & neon tetras, clown loach & 2 peppermint BN. 










Robin, Cherri, 2 peppermints & common BN in this tank which is 23 gallon.










Jonesy, rosy tetras, 2 peppermint BN, 2 corys & this is where we're going to put the 5 females that are coming. Have a divider just in case. ;-) 35 1/2 gallons. Will be adding some more greenery too.


----------



## Graceful

Better pic of Dragon's world.









Started growing java moss on the castle! I think it looks great. 










Dragon's namesake. And java moss on a cork.


----------



## Sylerwin

JayM said:


> Lots of great tanks. I love planted tanks.
> 
> Batman in his 5 1/2 gallon tank.


Nice tanks.


----------



## Madi92

Here's my new tank , this is the biggest size my mom will let me get, and I'm so surprised she even said yes to letting me get it, I'll put a picture of my new tank with everything installed. Tomorrow. Ya my little chandler is moving into a new big home, from a current one gallon to a brand new 3 gallon.


----------



## JayM

Sylerwin said:


> Nice tanks.


Thanks.


----------



## bradleyjames77

heres pictures of my 3 betta tanks
first is my divided 10 gal that house my two HM betta "sneaux and "knight"
second is my 5.5 that house my DT betta "george" and 3 otto
last is my first attempt at a NPT which houses 10 malaysian trumpet snails 3 ghost shrimp and my HMPK betta "iron man" whose being shipped from thailand at the moment


----------



## Kithy

Using a plastic container for a cave, is that a good idea? I'd like to try it but not sure if its a good idea


----------



## LoveLee

Madi92 said:


> Here's my new tank , this is the biggest size my mom will let me get, and I'm so surprised she even said yes to letting me get it, I'll put a picture of my new tank with everything installed. Tomorrow. Ya my little chandler is moving into a new big home, from a current one gallon to a brand new 3 gallon.


I have 2 of those tanks! I love them and so do my 2 boys!


----------



## clairefish

Polkadot said:


> Very nice! :shock:


Thank you!


----------



## Madi92

Ya I fianally was able to set up chandlers 3 gallon, he came from a 1 gallon. I'm so happy and he is too. And I even was able to get a thermometer, and his tank water is fine,


----------



## Mashiro

Chandler's tank is very pretty!

Does he have a heater?


----------



## Elsewhere

So... I MAY have redone the tanks... Again... XD

Boreas's 5g:

















10g that currently holds 1 Gold Gourami, 7 Gold Barbs and 2 Golden Mystery Snails, but will soon be home to 7 female bettas:









Pigg, Atlas, and Pablo the baby Mystery Snail's 10g:









30g currently home to 7 female Bettas, 4 Otocinclus Catfish and 5 Albino Corydora Catfish, but will soon be switched out fish and snail wise with the 10g mentioned above:


----------



## Madi92

Mashiro said:


> Chandler's tank is very pretty!
> 
> Does he have a heater?




Thanks, and no acually he doesn't have a heater, because his tank is at 75 all the time, so I don't find the need for a heater, I feel if I get one the tank will get to hot, thanks agin .


----------



## Mashiro

Madi92 said:


> Thanks, and no acually he doesn't have a heater, because his tank is at 75 all the time, so I don't find the need for a heater, I feel if I get one the tank will get to hot, thanks agin .



Well, the temperature may be 75 during the day, but at night it can get very cold. The constant fluctuations of temperature will weaken your fishes immune system and he will fall ill, guaranteed.

I recommend you get an adjustable heater so you can keep the water at a constant 80 degrees. I see you have a glass thermometer, which is good. They are much more accurate than strip thermometers.


----------



## Madi92

Mashiro said:


> Well, the temperature may be 75 during the day, but at night it can get very cold. The constant fluctuations of temperature will weaken your fishes immune system and he will fall ill, guaranteed.
> 
> I recommend you get an adjustable heater so you can keep the water at a constant 80 degrees. I see you have a glass thermometer, which is good. They are much more accurate than strip thermometers.


Thanks acually you made a good point, do you have any heaters In mind, I really don't want to spend to much in a heater, ( by the way it's a 3 gallon.


----------



## sliderdkp

Any thoughts on the Fluval 2 gal desktop aquarium? I was gifted this, my betta just died. It has filter, heater, live plants. Just did a 50% water change. Plan to do a few more before getting a new betta. Temp stays around 78 degrees.


----------



## sliderdkp

How do I post a foto of Scoobs, now deceased, who was doing well before changes?


----------



## sliderdkp

Attachment?


----------



## sliderdkp

*Scooby !*


----------



## Kithy

sliderdkp said:


> Any thoughts on the Fluval 2 gal desktop aquarium? I was gifted this, my betta just died. It has filter, heater, live plants. Just did a 50% water change. Plan to do a few more before getting a new betta. Temp stays around 78 degrees.


Any idea of what your little guy passed from? That makes a difference as to whether you need to lightly clean everything to set it outside after bleaching.


----------



## bradleyjames77

i decided to do away with the miracle grow bottom and sand cap,the soil was leeching through and it was just a mess so i decided to go with a small gravel almost sand bottom,its a little cloudy still but heres "iron mans" new man cave


----------



## Sylerwin

sliderdkp said:


> Attachment?


When you hit "post reply" if you scroll down there's a button that says "manage attachments" Click that, pick your desired photo, and then hit "upload" the box will change slightly, but not disappear. Your photo will be attached, you can then close the box and "submit reply"


----------



## keepsmiling




----------



## Elsewhere

keepsmiling said:


>


My jaw dropped. FABULOUS. I LOVE THIS SO MUCH!


----------



## Sylerwin

sliderdkp said:


> View attachment 185865


what a pretty boy.


----------



## Sylerwin

Love your tanks, Keepsmiling.


----------



## Sylerwin

bradleyjames77 said:


> i decided to do away with the miracle grow bottom and sand cap,the soil was leeching through and it was just a mess so i decided to go with a small gravel almost sand bottom,its a little cloudy still but heres "iron mans" new man cave


awesome, what size is this?


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you!
There are a LOT of gorgeous tanks here.
I love to see everyone's creations.


----------



## TurtleBarb

keepsmiling said:


> Thank you!
> There are a LOT of gorgeous tanks here.
> I love to see everyone's creations.


I love your tanks, Keepsmiling! They look like old slate-bottomed ones I had decades ago. Is that what they are? I never see them like that anymore.


----------



## sliderdkp

*Current tank, no betta*


----------



## JamieL

I recently switched my ten gallon over to sand for the cories, but i need more stuff. I'd like a big piece of wood or natural looking rock


----------



## keepsmiling

TurtleBarb said:


> I love your tanks, Keepsmiling! They look like old slate-bottomed ones I had decades ago. Is that what they are? I never see them like that anymore.


Yes, they are called Metaframe and are from the 50's-60's. They do have the slate bottom. Thanks so much!


----------



## JayM

*Tanks rearranged this morning*

Robin has been moved into 23 1/2 gallon tank.









Sebastian is in the other 23 1/2 gallon tank.









Robin & the girls are now in the 35 1/2 gallon tank.


----------



## Viva

Elsewhere your tanks are so unique, I love them! They must look great as decor!


----------



## Elsewhere

Viva said:


> Elsewhere your tanks are so unique, I love them! They must look great as decor!


Thanks! I'm surprised the electricity to my room hasn't stopped working, almost all of those are in there! XD I LOVE your tanks, Viva, they're awesome!


----------



## jesssan2442

JayM said:


> Robin has been moved into 23 1/2 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian is in the other 23 1/2 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin & the girls are now in the 35 1/2 gallon tank.


I suggest removing Robin before something bad happens!


----------



## Viva

Elsewhere said:


> Thanks! I'm surprised the electricity to my room hasn't stopped working, almost all of those are in there! XD I LOVE your tanks, Viva, they're awesome!


Hahahahaha, don't go overboard and blow a circuit! And thank you!


----------



## bettabumx

I finally finished getting Samson's tank set up the way I want it. Though I'll probably end up changing it again next week. He has yet to discover that he can actually swim into his little log. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Flutteri

*Dante's 3.5 Gallon Bowl*

Home for my black Crowntail Betta called Dante. With Boyu filter, 25W heater, airpump & airstone + 11W, 6500K compact fluorescent lamp. Plants: Java Ferns, Dwarf Hygrophilas, Riccia Fluitans, Giant Marimo & "Lucky Bamboo".


----------



## bettabumx

Flutteri, I really like your entire table top set up! All the colors flow so well together, I'm sure it's a beautiful addition to the entire room.


----------



## Flutteri

bettabumx said:


> Flutteri, I really like your entire table top set up! All the colors flow so well together, I'm sure it's a beautiful addition to the entire room.


Thanks.  I like your betta tank setup as well, it's pretty and colorful!


----------



## bettafishfins

bettabumx said:


> i finally finished getting samson's tank set up the way i want it. Though i'll probably end up changing it again next week. He has yet to discover that he can actually swim into his little log. What do ya'll think?


love it!


----------



## Glory

he just got a heater this morning and some neon tetras to keep him company


----------



## bettabumx

bettafishfins said:


> love it!


:thankyou:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*20 Long Divided and Planted*

You guys are so darned creative. Love this thread.

I've posted these elsewhere but here we go again.  Sorry, I don't know how to put each one on a different line.


----------



## Mar

Love your tanks, as always Russell XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you, Mar. When I go through this thread I am always in awe at what everyone has done...even if I forget to say so.


----------



## Atena

I love Dante's bowl.


----------



## keepsmiling

They are all awesome!


----------



## Flutteri

Atena said:


> I love Dante's bowl.


Thank you!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Just finished this tonight. Plants already started coming out as I had to take out the cory since my male was being such a jerk-face. Ruined my plant design! 

Also, I forgot to turn the pics. Lulls. Sorry guys!


----------



## Mar

Love your tanks! ^
Your plants look super healthy


----------



## Zenbetta

This is Aquarius's new home. It is a 1g glass bowl. Planted with a anubias attached to a rock and a artificial tree branch with java fern attached to the ends. I made it lay down so it looks like a fallen tree branch. I just introduced Aquarius this morning and he acts like he is in heaven. Makes me happy to see him so happy.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you Mar! I'd take pics with my camera, but the batteries died in it!

Also, I love you tank for Aquarius!!!


----------



## BlueBlox

Love everyone's tanks!

This is Tenzin's new 2.5 gal tank:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh I love it!!!


----------



## BlueBlox

Thanks! I'm new so not sure how to edit my post but I have a better pic here that's taken with a better camera:


----------



## Micho

Flutteri said:


> Home for my black Crowntail Betta called Dante. With Boyu filter, 25W heater, airpump & airstone + 11W, 6500K compact fluorescent lamp. Plants: Java Ferns, Dwarf Hygrophilas, Riccia Fluitans, Giant Marimo & "Lucky Bamboo".


This is very well done, great job.


----------



## Mar

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Thank you Mar! I'd take pics with my camera, but the batteries died in it!
> 
> Also, I love you tank for Aquarius!!!


No problem 
I hate it when the batteries die lmao


----------



## Inkwell

I'm really happy with how my tanks finally coming along.  and the blue blurb is my betta, Inkwell


----------



## Flutteri

Thanks Micho! 

(The lamp I now have is actually 18W not 11W. I write this here 'cause I don't know how to edit my posts..)


----------



## Mar

The edit button is left of the "quote" button at the bottom right hand side of your post. It disappears after 20 minutes, so that's probably why you can't find it xD


----------



## Flutteri

Mar said:


> The edit button is left of the "quote" button at the bottom right hand side of your post. It disappears after 20 minutes, so that's probably why you can't find it xD


Yeah I noticed the button right after I posted that last post.


----------



## LoveLee

Here is my China inspired 3 gallon tank for Maury (Povich). If you look really close you can actually see him swimming!


----------



## Minai

This is Leviathan in his 3gal. tank. My husband calls him "Sushi"... He hates the colors red, orange and pink, and he doesn't like coffee cups either, but he does love to hide inside the ship in the bottom of his tank =)


----------



## Torla

Here's my current 10 gal. setup. No fish currently. I know it looks a little sparse right now -- more silk plants will be purchased in the next few days.


----------



## spyder221

my working progress


----------



## Mar

Though I'd update my Spec tank:



Getting my new 55G sorority tomorrow, I'll post that as well!


----------



## Flutteri

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Mar

Thank you


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Very, very nice.


----------



## Mitra

Kitty Whiskers said:


> This is one of my new Bettas. Her name is Bunny because I got her at Easter. She just moved into her new tank last week. She has 2 Cory cat friends in with her also. Bunny's white gravel, that I bought at PetSmart, glows in the dark.  As you see in the picture, Bunny likes to nibble on the Catfish wafer pellets LOL:lol:


That is the most beautiful female Betta I have ever seen.


----------



## Mar

Thanks Russell!


----------



## sarah13

1st- old 1gal
2nd-new 5gal


----------



## georga3261

This is Amazon in his tank:
(One of these codes should work)
<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=zikk9h" target="_blank"><img src="http://i42.tinypic.com/zikk9h.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## georga3261

AHHH! I'm sorry that's so huge!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Here is my boy Ditto's 3 gallon Marineland Eclipse 3 tank:
Plants are Microsword, Red Rotala, Dwarf Hairgrass, Water sprite, Anubias, Crypt Parva and one small stem of Bacopa.









Aero's 5.5 TopFin tank.
Plants: Java Moss and lots of it, Water Sprite, Bacopa, Ludwigia in the back, Elodea Densa, and Stargrass.









10 gallon split three ways; Steve, Tony and Mercury.
Plants: Water Sprite, Cabomda, Bacopa, Marimo balls, Dwarf hairgrass, Alternanthera Reineckii, Anubias Nana, Java Fern, Java Moss, and one stem of Red Rotala Oval









Rembrandt's Tetra Cube 3 gallon (although Jarvis is in there right now)
Plants: Dwarf hairgrass, dwarf saggitaria, java moss, Red Rotala oval, java fern (regular and windlov), Crypt Parva, Quillwort, Anubias Nana Petite, and Pennywort.


----------



## Inkwell

Jarvis is so so gorgeous!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Inkwell said:


> Jarvis is so so gorgeous!!


Hehe, thanks Inkwell! He is a cutie! ^_^


----------



## Mar

I love all your tanks Lil <3
Ship em to me?


----------



## Wimbsie

*My Tank*

My tanks arent very big....


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wimbsie, they don't have to be big to be beautiful! I especially love the one on the right, I tend for the more natural look so I think that is gorgeous! :-D

And Mar, unless you pry my tanks from my cold, dead fingers, You Ain't Gettin'em! lol


----------



## Wimbsie

:thankyou:

The one on the right was my first tank. I too enjoy a more natural look (that's why it's my favorite too) but I didn't want them both to look the same!

Plus, the darker one suits my cranky betta while the lighter suits my hyper child.


----------



## Wimbsie

Oh and I agree, give me all your tanks Lil.


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol! Well...I can help you guys create your own! XD But no, these tanks are staying right were they are!!! at least if I can help it haha :lol:


----------



## JamieL

Captain hooks 10 gallon he shares with some panda cories, added a few live plants today.


----------



## Sylerwin

Very nice, JamieL.


----------



## Glory

i just stalk this thread to copy peoples layout of their tanks :3


----------



## carlos puron

A provisional set up for cancerberus while I get the 75 gallon ready for him


----------



## Raging

This is my newly divided ten gallon tank 

Delfino is on the left, Commander in the middle. They're awaiting their new friend to arrive in the mail


----------



## Glory

both of your tanks are adorable


----------



## GinjaHaZ

*New 10 Gallon*

I was hoping to get my Internet set up so I could use my computer and Nikon but I'm tired of waiting. Here's my new divided 10 gallon!


----------



## Raging

Thank you Glory  I'm really glad I finally got the divided set up. 

I really love the black gravel!


----------



## Elsewhere

GinjaHaZ said:


> I was hoping to get my Internet set up so I could use my computer and Nikon but I'm tired of waiting. Here's my new divided 10 gallon!


Looks amazing! Is that the Tetra Whisper 10i filter you have? If so, I'd keep a watchful eye on it- it sucked up one of my boy's tails!


----------



## GinjaHaZ

Elsewhere said:


> Looks amazing! Is that the Tetra Whisper 10i filter you have? If so, I'd keep a watchful eye on it- it sucked up one of my boy's tails!


Oh that's horrible.. hope he's ok! And it is. I've been keeping a pretty good eye on him and he only swims near the top of it- not near the intake, but I have another filter that I may switch it out with.


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks I'll post pics once I get the new set up


----------



## Glory

Love the tanks and no problem :3


----------



## 3linaManti

*my Bloody Scrood *

look at this beautifull boy  i found him abandoned in a filthy tank in a shop where the shopkeeper didn't even know he was there


----------



## Glory

wow he is so beutiful


----------



## logisticsguy

This is our 55g sorority tank. It has 37 female betta of various tail types mostly HM. We added a big bamboo in a vase with different gravel inside. The fish seem to like swimming inside the vase. Considering I have zero creative or décor skills it turned out ok.


----------



## Torla

My completed 10 gal. tank.


----------



## falvs17

I am seeing a lot of tanks..I have my betta in a bowl, is that a bad idea? Also, is it a necessity to have a light above the bowl/tank? 

Sorry, I'm new!


----------



## Torla

I think one gallon is the recommended minimum, although that is constantly up for debate. As long as you're doing the proper amount of water changes, you're probably all right. I don't think a light is a necessity, but it is nice. Someone more experienced can probably help fill the gaps in a little more.


----------



## Namialus

Here is Plagueis' tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

falvs17 said:


> I am seeing a lot of tanks..I have my betta in a bowl, is that a bad idea? Also, is it a necessity to have a light above the bowl/tank?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new!


A bowl is totally fine! As stated, as long as you keep up with water changes your Betta will be just fine! And lights are good for keeping your Betta "regular" meaning they know when it's time for food, they know when it's time to sleep and they know when to wake up  so if he's in a brighter room he should be fine without a light but a darker room, you might want to consider a desk lamp at least :-D


----------



## carrohason

I'm very new to owning a betta (I got my first 3 days ago), so I started out with a bowl. The room it's in gets pretty warm, so it stays around 80 degrees during the day. Is that okay? From what I've read around the internet, that's pretty high.

I have a red male veil tail (age unknown) named Augustus, and I got him from a local petstore.

This is his current set up:









I check the temperature a couple times a day, and it's usually in the upper 70's or lower 80's.


----------



## carlos puron

I really like your bowl well my thanks are usually between 78 and 80 
So he should be fine my guys haven't show any problems with that remember they're tropical fish I would be worry about cold temperature if you get a chance get him a heater for cold days there's when you need it


----------



## NozzALa

Lupins new tank, Fluval Spec III, just got it delivered the other day. I have the pump set on the lowest setting because I heard it can be powerful, and it still kind of is, but his favorite activity seems to be swimming into the current and being pushed back. He won't stop doing it and seems to be having the time of his life, haha. 

He is weird, I'd heard bettas like still water, but he loved the bubbles in his old tank and loves the current now.


----------



## BatCakes

Ziggy Stardust in his 1.5 gallon. I'll be getting him either a 3 or a 5 once I move in to my dorm and see how much space I have. He's colored up a lot since I got him, and he loves his new ornament. He sits in the top hole with the light shining on his little pale head, haha. 










Nothing elaborate yet, but he'll be getting live plants next month as well~

Note: Water is a little low, just haven't topped him off yet after cleaning.


----------



## kimnoa

Just finished setting this up. This guy here will move to his new upgraded home tomorrow after the water has aged.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta




----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Sorry about the huge pic I am not quite sure how to resize them


----------



## tmh9187

Very pretty.


----------



## Boiling Point

Tanky, tank, tank.


----------



## Mashiro

This is Jaden in his 5 gallon Aqueon Mini-Bow. I got the dragon from Petsmart. Everything else is organic. ;-)


----------



## JayM

Divided 23gallon tank for Sebastian & Darth Vadar. :-D










Darth









Sebastian


----------



## Corrinafishy

Wow, everyone's tanks are so cool remodeling Sushi's 2.5 gal right now so will hopefully get some pics when done!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Your males are definitely spoiled for space JayM. Sebastian is such a little stunner of a CT.

Here is one of my tanks. It's 15 gallons and holds at least 30 fish of various ages and sizes. 










This female is mother to at least 20 of the fish in there. 










I don't like the substrate so will be swapping it out with some ADA 'Malaya' as soon as I can.


----------



## JayM

LittleBettaFish said:


> Your males are definitely spoiled for space JayM. Sebastian is such a little stunner of a CT.


Thanks Littlebettafish.  He's a marble & imported from Thailand. Hoping to get babies from his later this week.


----------



## Emmalee01

Here's some pics of my bowl- looking a bit bare at the moment...


----------



## Emmalee01

few more


----------



## Kithy

I love the bowl :O Pretty (and heated!). I'd put some saran wrap with small holes over the top though, bettas are ridiculous jumpers.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Here is Finn's new home . It is modest but it has everything he needs:


----------



## summersea

I love this thread!
It is giving me great ideas for my future (hopefully sooner rather than later) 10 gallon divided tank!

Here is my 29 gallon community tank. My VT male Fabio rules the roost of 8 harlequin rasbora, 5 rummy nose tetra, 4 julii cories, and 1 oto ... All living peacefully in my often not peaceful classroom:-D


----------



## Mashiro

Here are my two 10 gallon tanks.

This is Maximus' tank:









This is my 3-way divided tank that currently has just Pharaoh inside:


----------



## sliderdkp

*Foto*

Here is a foto of Max's new tank!


----------



## NozzALa

sliderdkp said:


> Here is a foto of Max's new tank!


Is that a Fluval Spec V? I have the III and it's an awesome tank.


----------



## kjnewcome

My 1g Hospital tank


----------



## Atena

King Willem Alexander in his Island Oasis...


----------



## Atena

Rosie, Maxima and Pepper in their Castle Garden.

Pepper is not getting along with the the twins but she likes the company so I came up with a divider for them so they can see each-other and learn to be friends.


----------



## FirstBetta

I like your approach to draining the tank for WC. Did you drill the tank or is it a beverage dispensing container?


----------



## Glory

love your tanks i think i have hounded my mom enough to let me get another betta


----------



## Graceful




----------



## JayM

Beautiful tanks Atena & Graceful.


----------



## kjnewcome

FirstBetta said:


> I like your approach to draining the tank for WC. Did you drill the tank or is it a beverage dispensing container?


It's a 1g beverage container. I got it at Wal Mart on sale for $10 and added a heater and filter. Makes a great hospital tank.


----------



## KeshiaB

This is my first ever betta, Kiedis, in his 5L tank (I hope that's not too small, I'm looking to upgrade in a year or so!)...


----------



## JayM

KeshiaB said:


> This is my first ever betta, Kiedis, in his 5L tank (I hope that's not too small, I'm looking to upgrade in a year or so!)...


It'll need a heater & filter Keshia.


----------



## Atena

thanks Jay... so many pretty tanks here, it is inspiring.


----------



## spiralsong

My 4 gal tank (you can even see a glimpse of Malachai the Unphotographable Fish.)


----------



## KeshiaB

JayM said:


> It'll need a heater & filter Keshia.


Thanks JayM, you can't tell from the pic but I'm using an under gravel heater. The tank is on the small side so I'm hesitant to cram in a filter. I have read in betta care books that filters are a personal preference in smaller tanks.


----------



## FirstBetta

*Yankee in his home*

He doesn't stay still long enough for a better picture.

I guess I don't know how to up load pictures. I'll try again.


----------



## SamCanadian

*Here's Jerry's tank! He has a couple guppies and African dwarf frogs with him *

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197465&stc=1&d=1377659148


----------



## logisticsguy

SamCanadian said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197465&stc=1&d=1377659148


 
Your tank looks really good SamCanadian


----------



## Sylerwin

SamCanadian said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197465&stc=1&d=1377659148


Very sleek look. However in my experience, dwarf frogs enjoy places to hide in. Maybe get a cave or more plants.


----------



## SamCanadian

*Here's my 10 gallon!*

This is my 10 gallon! Jerry is very happy with his new friends but always flares at the back wallpaper! He also is accompanied by 2 African dwarf frogs, 3 guppies, a gold mystery snail, and a small chill pleco


----------



## SamCanadian

*Jerry and his 10 gallon!*

This is my 10 gallon! Jerry is very happy with his new friends but always flares at the back wallpaper! He also is accompanied by 2 African dwarf frogs, 3 guppies, a gold mystery snail, and a small chill pleco 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197561&stc=1&d=1377698025


----------



## FishyFloorzack

SamCanadian said:


> This is my 10 gallon! Jerry is very happy with his new friends but always flares at the back wallpaper! He also is accompanied by 2 African dwarf frogs, 3 guppies, a gold mystery snail, and a small chill pleco
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197561&stc=1&d=1377698025


I been looking for that corkscrew plant forever! Where did you get it??


----------



## SamCanadian

It is at most pet stores! It's part of a big plant but I took it apart!


----------



## ccaqua

Here's my new betta setup; first timer here (not including a young experience). This is the initial setup, clear water (chlorine treated).

No fish yet. I am having him shipped in. This is a 5 gallon. (Fluval Spec V on sale for $63!) Trying to prep a nice new home! (The round ruins on the left have a wide sunken hiding spot)

Please contact me with any tips or suggestions.


----------



## Atena

love the roman columns. Nice!


----------



## Mashiro

I agree, the columns are a very nice touch.

Where did you find ones that would fit in the Spec V?


----------



## Torla

Agreed, I do love ancient ruin themes. Looks very nice!


----------



## ccaqua

Thanks for the praise!

And I got those at PetSmart. I actually saw them there first, went online and didn't find anything the right size that I liked better, so I went back and got them at the store. They're from their "Top Fin" line. There are some much larger pieces that match those for people with larger tanks. I will say, though, that I think they're being discontinued because most of them were on clearance and they weren't even available on Amazon. PetSmart's site still has some the last time I checked.


----------



## keepsmiling

Looks great!


----------



## carrohason

I just finished setting this tank up. My boy is going in on Wednesday.


----------



## Viva

I love the rocks!


----------



## carrohason

Thanks! I prefer bigger rocks over gravel. I just think it looks cooler.

My boyfriend helped me pick out the decorations. He has really good taste in aquarium decor, which I just discovered this afternoon.


----------



## summersea

Here is my first attempt at dividing a 10g tank. Used a DIY divider. Do you all think there are too many plants? Too crowded?

Right now each boy has one real plant and hope to replace the fake plants with real ones over time. Any suggestions to make it better for my boys are appreciated as I am still new to bettas and want my boys to be comfortable.


----------



## lilnaugrim

summersea said:


> Here is my first attempt at dividing a 10g tank. Used a DIY divider. Do you all think there are too many plants? Too crowded?
> 
> Right now each boy has one real plant and hope to replace the fake plants with real ones over time. Any suggestions to make it better for my boys are appreciated as I am still new to bettas and want my boys to be comfortable.


Does Fabio have Mondo Grass (Kyoto) for a real plant or is that fake there? If it is Mondo grass, that stuff isn't aquatic. You're Sword might feel a little crowded but if you have root tabs for it, it will be very happy! It's looking good to me! :-D


----------



## summersea

It isn't Mondo Grass (can't remember what the plant label called it but it is aquatic). And I don't have root tabs but put in some Leaf Zone. Will that do the same?


----------



## lilnaugrim

summersea said:


> It isn't Mondo Grass (can't remember what the plant label called it but it is aquatic). And I don't have root tabs but put in some Leaf Zone. Will that do the same?


Ah okay, well that's good. It might be Saggitaria or Vallisneria, can't tell from this angle. For ferts, Leaf Zone is an okay liquid fert which is good for water column feeders like most stem plants; Hornwort, Myrio, Water Wisteria and so on. Then there are plants which are root feeders which means they get most of their food from the substrate or supplements like roots tabs so the Sword is a heavy root feeder. They will like the Leaf Zone but will do MUCH better with some root tabs, I get the 10 API Root tabs for 6 dollars and that works fine. Other root feeders are Crypts, all grasses (hairgrass, vallisneria, saggitaria) and some others I forget.


----------



## summersea

Oh, okay! Next time I am at the LFS I will look for root tabs! I've neve seen them at Walmart so hoping either LFS or PetsMart have them! Thanks! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, walmart doesn't carry many API things if any at all. I'd get it at PetSmart if I were you, LFS items tend to be pricey unless you want to support them. My LFS sold them for 12 dollars and PetSmart was 6 so....yeah, you can probably tell my decision lol


----------



## cg4288

this is my first betta ever (I call him betamax). neighbors were throwing out the 5gal tank (with a working filter and everything) so i figured i should take it and adopt something. no heater for now because the water is already in the 80s. i did have to take the buddha out today because the water was cloudy when i woke up and i had heard someone complain about buddha causing water cloudiness, but it might have just been the tank cycling... He's a really active guy.


----------



## iamnita321

*~ERNEST~ 5.5 gal*

i got ernest a 5.5 gal i haven't moved him in yet but i think he will like it








i got ernest a 5.5 gal i haven't moved him in yet but i think he will like it


----------



## Sylerwin

iamnita321 said:


> i got ernest a 5.5 gal i haven't moved him in yet but i think he will like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got ernest a 5.5 gal i haven't moved him in yet but i think he will like it


very cute. Love the elephant. Be careful though, I've heard people say that the paint starts peeling off of the red "asian zen" decoration from petsmart after just a few weeks.


----------



## Ezzie

I bought Milton a new tank recently and decked it out in some random driftwood's and some assorted plants i bought.

I re-scaped it today with the new gold vine and i'm loving the tank!!

BEFORE:


AFTER:


I cant wait until the plants grow and fill in the spaces  i might buy some more small crypts just to fill in some more space but ill leave it for now :lol:


----------



## Sylerwin

Ezzie, very cool!


----------



## Mary Kathryn

Here's Kurgan in his 5.5. I want some floating plants but I'm starting to think if I add many more I'll have to take the fish out. :lol: I keep thinking if I add more cover he'll stop with the fin biting. You can see the chunks he's taken out of his once impressive tail. :roll: Water params are spot on and he shows no sign of rot but I worry. Anyway....here's his home!


----------



## Toby1985

Here is Toby's tank


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mary Kathryn said:


> Here's Kurgan in his 5.5. I want some floating plants but I'm starting to think if I add many more I'll have to take the fish out. :lol: I keep thinking if I add more cover he'll stop with the fin biting. You can see the chunks he's taken out of his once impressive tail. :roll: Water params are spot on and he shows no sign of rot but I worry. Anyway....here's his home!


It looks really good! I just want to note though, you have dwarf hairgrass which needs high lighting to grow. So if you want that stuff to grow I suggest getting a CFL (Compact fluorescent light) for your tank. It's the screw in fluorescent lights and either get 5,000 Kelvin or 6,500 K if you can find one. Home improvement stores/wal-mart generally have some nice cheap ones. But the watts don't matter, generally they're around 9-10 watts anyway but it will save you electricity and help your plants to grow! :-D


----------



## cubanbetta

Yeezus' new 4 gallon he's been in there for about a week and loves it so far.
In the tank I have 1 Dwarf lilly, 2 moss balls and a decent sized piece of mopani wood. I'm lloking to add shrimp some time this week. Since I put a few hiding spots for them I'm hoping they dont get eaten.:lol:


----------



## Torla

Ooh, that's a pretty tank, cubanbetta.


----------



## Mary Kathryn

lilnaugrim said:


> It looks really good! I just want to note though, you have dwarf hairgrass which needs high lighting to grow. So if you want that stuff to grow I suggest getting a CFL (Compact fluorescent light) for your tank. It's the screw in fluorescent lights and either get 5,000 Kelvin or 6,500 K if you can find one. Home improvement stores/wal-mart generally have some nice cheap ones. But the watts don't matter, generally they're around 9-10 watts anyway but it will save you electricity and help your plants to grow! :-D



Thank you! Yes, I want the dwarf hairgrass to go crazy so I'll be getting one of those bulbs. It adds a really neat look to a tank, I think.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Mary Kathryn said:


> Thank you! Yes, I want the dwarf hairgrass to go crazy so I'll be getting one of those bulbs. It adds a really neat look to a tank, I think.


I agree! I have it in my 3 gallon which I intend to make a grass tank basically so I'm super excited it's doing well. I use a T5 regular Fluorescent tube at 6,500K so if you can find a compact fluorescent light at 6,500K or around that, you should be set as well! I do also use SeaChem Flourish for an added fert since I just have sand  but in all it's doing super well and I think yours will too once you get the new light! It will make your tank much brighter too and look less orangy which I tend to hate since I know it does nothing for my plants haha.


----------



## blufish425

The first one is my girl Audrey's tank. Its 5 gallon, was supposed to be divided for Audrey and Athena. However, Athena has seemingly chronic SBD, so the second one is my setup for her with her special needs


----------



## JamieL

Diamond Sky and Princess Ariel the snail (my toddler names everything :lol


----------



## JamieL

Plus the latest reorganization of Captain Hook and Mr Whiskers the cories' tank


----------



## Emmalee01

I've added some new plants to Ravenclaw's fish bowl (including a piece of lucky bamboo- an idea I stole from another member) and a few more to Goblins 2.5 gallon tank.
Here's an updated pic:


----------



## Glory

wow those bowls are purdy


----------



## RainbowsHaven

I saw the bamboo in one of the tanks in this thread! It really IS a good idea, haha. 

I finally got a good picture of Gallifrey's tank!  It's not normally that bright, I moved the light over so I could take some nice pictures. Notice how he inserted himself into the picture as I was taking it. :sarcastic:










He expanded that bubble nest quite a bit while the light was on, too bad it's tank cleaning day!


----------



## NozzALa

RainbowsHaven said:


> I saw the bamboo in one of the tanks in this thread! It really IS a good idea, haha.
> 
> I finally got a good picture of Gallifrey's tank!  It's not normally that bright, I moved the light over so I could take some nice pictures. Notice how he inserted himself into the picture as I was taking it. :sarcastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He expanded that bubble nest quite a bit while the light was on, too bad it's tank cleaning day!


I used to have my betta in the same kind of tank in black. It got way too much algae buildup though so I switched. What's up with the tube/air stone arrangement?


----------



## TakingthePlunge

Here is mine! It's been about 2 weeks since I took this picture, and the plants have filled in, But Yaaaay! The Minions have Discovered the TARDIS!


----------



## Elsewhere

TakingthePlunge said:


> Here is mine! It's been about 2 weeks since I took this picture, and the plants have filled in, But Yaaaay! The Minions have Discovered the TARDIS!


This tank *Sniff, tear* is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TakingthePlunge

Thanks! I wanted a Tardis tank, and a wanted a Despicable me tank, but then I got to thinking about it, and it would be insanely hilariously wonderful/scary if the minions and the girls were to dicover and take over the Tardis! ^_^ Every time I look at it, I start imagining things about it. ^_^


----------



## IsisWings

I came on here a couple of weeks ago to get advice on my bettas new tank. I was finally able to set it up and he's currently exploring it  But I figured I would post the finished product! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## carlos puron

Pretty cool looking tank nice work


----------



## murphy44

*Mine*

3.5 gallon top fin from Petsmarts


----------



## RainbowsHaven

NozzALa said:


> I used to have my betta in the same kind of tank in black. It got way too much algae buildup though so I switched. What's up with the tube/air stone arrangement?


Yeah, Walmart sells the black ones now--this one is really old, so back when I bought it they were all white! As for the tube/air stone arrangement, it's because after the second time Gallifrey swam down the tube (despite adjustments to the 'guard' for it) and got stuck under the grating, we had to close off the tube totally. It's sealed with saran-wrap and plumber's tape. We couldn't take it out either, since it would mess with the lighting in the tank. :/ The airstone tube just hangs out in there because he actually LOVES the bubbles, so we leave it down there and turn it on for short periods of time for him to play. Sometimes we take it out, but usually we just leave it in.


----------



## Ezzie

Just a little update on the tank.

I changed some plants around / added more as well as upgraded the lighting.
Ill possibly add some other background plant to that back space that looks pretty blank.. 
Not sure whats a good low tech plant that wont over tank my tank, suggestions??



and one of its resident, Milton


----------



## Torla

Oh, Milton is stunning. I absolutely adore white bettas!


----------



## Sylerwin

TakingthePlunge said:


> Here is mine! It's been about 2 weeks since I took this picture, and the plants have filled in, But Yaaaay! The Minions have Discovered the TARDIS!


Are the minions aquarium safe? where did you get them?


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

*My New 10 Gallon!*

I have a ten gallon with three bettas in it. Queenie, a crowntail female, Whisp, who I think is a spade tail, & pip who is a baby.

Queenie's section:








Whisp's section:








Pip's section:








Whole tank:


----------



## Zleonard

anyone else ntice we reached 1000 pages??


----------



## Sylerwin

Zleonard said:


> anyone else ntice we reached 1000 pages??


I did. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Sylerwin

10gal, currently home to 1 male betta, 3 african dwarf frogs, 2 assassin snails and a ton of pest snails.

and 5.5 gal, empty right now. There's another tank behind it which is why it's hard to see.


----------



## jesssan2442

Ezzie said:


> Just a little update on the tank.
> 
> I changed some plants around / added more as well as upgraded the lighting.
> Ill possibly add some other background plant to that back space that looks pretty blank..
> Not sure whats a good low tech plant that wont over tank my tank, suggestions??
> 
> 
> 
> and one of its resident, Milton


I love the wood!!


----------



## NozzALa

Some better pictures of my Betta Lupins new tank.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Randolph in his 10 gallon aquarium brand new. it has floating plants on top*

Randolph's new habitat with an air stone and floating live plants. its a 10 gal. I love it. it was only $25.57 including the air stone and plant(s)


----------



## BettaKing1997

*Randolph in his 10 gallon aquarium brand new. Pctures*

Randolph with his new 10 gal home/aquarium with his air stone. he seems to like it.


















:-D


----------



## Sylerwin

NozzALa said:


> Some better pictures of my Betta Lupins new tank.


very pretty. Love the quilt, too lol


----------



## Sylerwin

BettaKing1997 said:


> Randolph with his new 10 gal home/aquarium with his air stone. he seems to like it.
> 
> View attachment 204138
> 
> 
> View attachment 204146
> 
> 
> 
> :-D


Might want to give him something to hide in, like a cave or a pot.


----------



## BettaKing1997

*more pics of the ten gallon with Randolph in it.*

Randolph swimming around the aquarium. what are some good inexpensive filters for ten gallons? i'll take any recommendations. 


thanks, James Robinson.


----------



## BettaKing1997

would a floating log be OK?


----------



## Bounce




----------



## TakingthePlunge

Sylerwin said:


> Are the minions aquarium safe? where did you get them?


I ordered them from amazon. They are in a multi-pack that says "toys are us only". Lol. They didn't seem to be causing any problems, by I painted over them with Krylon fusion, just in case the paint decided it wanted to start peeling. Lol. No problems so far! It's been about a month.


----------



## NorthernLights

So I got Galahad some new digs...now he's in a 3 gallon Petco branded version of the large Kritter Keeper, with a jardin mini-sponge filter. Naturally, he seems uninterested in going IN the nice hide spot I got him.


----------



## Sylerwin

NorthernLights said:


> So I got Galahad some new digs...now he's in a 3 gallon Petco branded version of the large Kritter Keeper, with a jardin mini-sponge filter. Naturally, he seems uninterested in going IN the nice hide spot I got him.
> View attachment 205658


I have the same jar/hide. My betta used to love it.


----------



## JamieL

Changed Diamond Sky's 5.5 gallon to a soil based tank, all live plants. Man, fish keeping is a great outlet for my OCD, there's constantly something I can change or reorganize :lol:


----------



## IsisWings

This is my new guy! His name is Seraphim. I don't quite have him in his tank yet as I literally JUST bought him today. I think I may be buying a couple more decorations for the tank. I'm CONSIDERING setting up a community tank but I'm pretty nervous about it. I've never taken care of more than just...well, bettas! But I'm looking into it 

Anyways, it's a10 gallon I bought from Petco. I like it a lot! Haven't baffled the filter yet, not sure if I'm going to or not.


----------



## IsisWings

JamieL said:


> Changed Diamond Sky's 5.5 gallon to a soil based tank, all live plants. Man, fish keeping is a great outlet for my OCD, there's constantly something I can change or reorganize :lol:


I love that  I've been wanting to try a soil based one but it just seems so messy. xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Some of my tanks that I changed the substrate over in. I still need more java moss and floating plants but for now the fish seem happy.


----------



## Tikibirds

His water level normally isnt so low - I loose like 2 inches of water out of in a less then 5 days


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## JustinieBeanie

What kind of tank is that, tlatch89? It's beautiful!


----------



## lilnaugrim

JustinieBeanie said:


> What kind of tank is that, tlatch89? It's beautiful!


Looks like a Tetra 3 Gallon Cube from Wal-mart ;-) I have the same tank actually and I love it! Had to replace the LED lighting but otherwise a great tank! Fits well in many different places too!


----------



## JustinieBeanie

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Tetra 3 Gallon Cube from Wal-mart ;-) I have the same tank actually and I love it! Had to replace the LED lighting but otherwise a great tank! Fits well in many different places too!


Thanks! It's a great looking little tank, IMHO.


----------



## lilnaugrim

JustinieBeanie said:


> Thanks! It's a great looking little tank, IMHO.


That it is! I have the same tank here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=22202&page=988#post2824802 it's changed from that picture but you get the idea ;-) I got mine on sale for 21 dollars since it was their last one and I guess it's discontinued at my walmart.


----------



## carlos puron

I'm still missing some details but I couldn't wait to share it this will be cancerberus home along with some other fish what do you guys think


----------



## Torla

Holy cow, that's GORGEOUS. I'm in love! I want to live there.


----------



## carlos puron

Lol thanks I still wanting some plants to make it look good


----------



## Viva

Thats gorgeous Carlos! I LOVE IT! How many gallons is it, it looks HUGE!


----------



## sbrit94

TakingthePlunge said:


> Here is mine! It's been about 2 weeks since I took this picture, and the plants have filled in, But Yaaaay! The Minions have Discovered the TARDIS!


Were.... did you get that Tardis????????!!!!!!


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks It's a 75 gal


----------



## WhitneyLin

Finally got a working heater! So now that its done being tested, I finally got Typhoon into his 2.5g. Its kind of plain, but im not one who likes clutter. 

He hasnt been acting skittish or anything. He just started swimming around and exploring right away. He went into his new log in maybe 5ish minutes. 

(Yes thats plastic wrap. Couldnt afford the big fancy tank so I got a plain one that came with a glass cover. I didnt want to use the glass one so he could get more air.)


----------



## Elsewhere

WhitneyLin, what I did with my 2.5 was turn the glass diagonal on the top with the cords out of an open space for air flow. So far so good with it  Mine isn't a permanent home, it's a QT, and I don't know if your boy is a jumper, but it could work


----------



## WhitneyLin

He hasnt jumped at all, but i'd rather not take chances. 

Shoot, I already got rid of the glass. I was just going to use some mesh over it, but the plastic wrap keeps the humid air in a lot better. Its working well so far. I went a little overkill in this pic so it really hangs down the sides. Its pulled tight over the top though so it doesnt hang at all.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh well! Whatever works, right? It's so pretty, too! I love his little plant, it's such a great colour


----------



## WhitneyLin

Yep. Its functional and not gonna break the bank. lol

Thanks! Thats actually 2 plants. Both from Petco. I had the taller one first but then noticed I didnt have anything for him to hide in at the bottom of the tank. So I found a small one that was the exact same colors. Just pushed them into the gravel next to each other.


----------



## Sylerwin

Awesome, Carlos!


----------



## carlos puron

Thank you


----------



## sillysuperdog




----------



## funaaba

Five gallon tank for a currently unnamed fish! Plants include a java fern, a moss ball, and a scarlet temple plant. 


















Oops, those turned out a lot bigger than I thought they would! Sorry about that.


----------



## Wyatt C

this are my fish's homes the blue guy is Jaws and he is so curious I walk up to his bowl and swims right up and examines me I love him. the pink crown tail is King and he is so much fun to I put my finger on the bowl and he swims up to it examines it follows it around then gets bored with it turns around and shuns me for letting him get bored I hope teach these guys some tricks and someday put a divider in my ten gallon tank and let them live there. I love how Jaws stares me down it is hilarious.


p.s. What do you guys think of my fish and their new digs? 
Attached Images


----------



## sbrit94

Where did you get those bowls??


----------



## Wyatt C

believe it or not walmart they have color changing LEDs but I just keep them on white


----------



## scoobie

*10 G Betta & Guppy Tank*


----------



## RowdyBetta

Woot! Finally upgraded from a divided 5 to a divided 10! ^^ The boys are happy and so am I. Brown hair algae took out most of my once thriving water wisteria though. ;-; I could cry.
Plans for this tank:
Soil base 
capped off with tahitian moon on one side and white on the other
more water wisteria
java fern
Attach java moss to mopani
add some shrimp and see if I can find any nerites or ramshorn snails locally
duckweed
possibly Amazon Sword
I'd love to try DHG but I'm not sure if yet


----------



## jesssan2442

RowdyBetta said:


> Woot! Finally upgraded from a divided 5 to a divided 10! ^^ The boys are happy and so am I. Brown hair algae took out most of my once thriving water wisteria though. ;-; I could cry.
> Plans for this tank:
> Soil base
> capped off with tahitian moon on one side and white on the other
> more water wisteria
> java fern
> Attach java moss to mopani
> add some shrimp and see if I can find any nerites or ramshorn snails locally
> duckweed
> possibly Amazon Sword
> I'd love to try DHG but I'm not sure if yet


I've always loved the look of your tank! How come only one boys has a floating tube?


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thank you! ^^ 
I ran out of craft mesh xD I picked up more yesterday so he'll have one of his own.


----------



## ozzysangel

So I have decided to purchase another Betta since my Ryou died  This one is a 5.5 Tetra from Walmart and is still a work in progress. I am only having one hang up that is preventing me from fully furnishing the tank and that is the smell. Would anyone know how to combat this?


----------



## Sylerwin

I keep solid lids on my tanks so it just keeps the smell in, lol


----------



## RowdyBetta

My tanks have never smelled


----------



## jaysee

The tank shouldn't smell....

Actually, tanks do have an earthy smell to them, if you put your nose right in it. It should smell bad though, and you shouldn't be able to smell unless you are right on top of it.


----------



## carlos puron

Carbon filter removes all smells from water sometimes when you but decorations even if you rinse the they give a smell to the water well that's the purpose of the activated carbon


----------



## jaysee

I obviously meant that it shouldn't smell bad in my post, not should 



carlos puron said:


> Carbon filter removes all smells from water sometimes when you but decorations even if you rinse the they give a smell to the water well that's the purpose of the activated carbon


the purpose of activated carbon is to cover up a problem in the tank?
I prefer to solve problems rather than put band-aids on them. If the tank smells, there's a reason....

Too, tanks can smell bad even with the use of carbon.


----------



## carlos puron

I think you got me wrong is not like a band aid what I'm trying to say is that if you added something new to the aquarium some times that is what makes the water smell so the carbon helps you to get rid of whatever came out of that decoration


----------



## jaysee

I've got a TON of decor (used to have 18 show tanks) and have never had it make the water smell, but I see what you are saying and agree.


----------



## carlos puron

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## carlos puron

Sometimes it happens when I added the bamboos to this aquarium and there's a sponge bob pineapple that does the same


----------



## bradleyjames77

Here's my betta sneaux and iron mans tanks


----------



## ozzysangel

I have an active carbon filter in the tank. The smell reminds me of rotten fish and bad eggs. Never had and fish in it, its a brand new tank


----------



## RowdyBetta




----------



## Betta Luver0201

How do you post pictures?


----------



## LadyKeiva

"Girls Tank" - planted 46 gallon bowfront sorority










"Grimm's Tank" - planted 5 gallon with halfmoon plakat male


----------



## sbrit94

This is the Doctors tank.. new bonsai decor and panda pot/mug


----------



## shadepixie

Louie's 5.5 gallon tank. Mondo grass, java fern, Marimo, hornwort, and Malaysian driftwood. Heated and filtered, tank mates are "Gus", a black mystery snail and "Percy", a ghost shrimp I added today. He glass surfs a lot, my Louie. It worries me. Do I have too many plants for a 5.5 gallon tank?
http://i.imgur.com/MD0ekZR.jpg


----------



## tlatch89

Kelva I like your tanks!


----------



## LuluAngelie

Nemo's world XD


----------



## Sylerwin

shadepixie said:


> Louie's 5.5 gallon tank. Mondo grass, java fern, Marimo, hornwort, and Malaysian driftwood. Heated and filtered, tank mates are "Gus", a black mystery snail and "Percy", a ghost shrimp I added today. He glass surfs a lot, my Louie. It worries me. Do I have too many plants for a 5.5 gallon tank?
> http://i.imgur.com/MD0ekZR.jpg


I think it's a wonderful amount of plants. My betta loves to spend time in the plants. Also, your shrimp will enjoy it too.


----------



## shadepixie

Sylerwin said:


> I think it's a wonderful amount of plants. My betta loves to spend time in the plants. Also, your shrimp will enjoy it too.


Thank-you! I worry that too many plants = not enough room to swim. He rests on the hornwort and hangs out with the mondo grass that is long enough that it sits on the top of the water. The ghost shrimp just hides, I think Louie picks on him.


----------



## NozzALa

Added an extra silk plant and a moss ball to his tank, plus did a water change. Still trying to figure out how to get his fins back to their glorious past.

http://i.imgur.com/V7Pwl0k.jpg


----------



## Npinja

Here is Finny in his 2.5 gallon


----------



## leaveittoweaver

WhitneyLin said:


> He hasnt jumped at all, but i'd rather not take chances.
> 
> Shoot, I already got rid of the glass. I was just going to use some mesh over it, but the plastic wrap keeps the humid air in a lot better. Its working well so far. I went a little overkill in this pic so it really hangs down the sides. Its pulled tight over the top though so it doesnt hang at all.


You could get a mesh reptile tank topper. They make them for 2.5 gallon tanks. I believe Zilla makes one.


----------



## Sylerwin

bradleyjames77 said:


> Here's my betta sneaux and iron mans tanks


what kind of plant is that on the right?


----------



## BatCakes

Ziggy's new-ish 5.5 gallon with two live plants and two ornaments. I bought two ghost shrimp today as well, but couldn't find any more plants. Oh well.


----------



## Niece

BatCakes said:


> Ziggy's new-ish 5.5 gallon with two live plants and two ornaments. I bought two ghost shrimp today as well, but couldn't find any more plants. Oh well.


 
That tree ornament is gorgeous! Can I ask where you got it? :]


----------



## BatCakes

Yeah, I got it at Petsmart! I really love the pop of color. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12196455&lmdn=Theme&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## eboydell

If you recall, I have the 20 gal. tank with about15 female bettas, and one male betta. Friday, just past, 10 of the females, who all had those vertical stripes on their side went into a "mating frenzy" which lasted for about 3 hours. However, the male was swimming among them, but not taking part. It is the oddest thing I ever saw bettas perform. What caused this?


----------



## Npinja

Can I ask where you get a hydor theo heater?


----------



## eboydell

All of my aquariums have a heater in each one. I get them at the Pet Shop, "Coral Reef" (504) 488-0264. The air conditioning is set at 70 degrees, which is way too cold.


----------



## Niece

BatCakes said:


> Yeah, I got it at Petsmart! I really love the pop of color.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12196455&lmdn=Theme&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


Thanks! I just love how it looks.


----------



## Niece

Npinja said:


> Can I ask where you get a hydor theo heater?


 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

place i'm getting mine at.


----------



## feralhound

Love the simplicity of that tank, Batcakes! 

Just updated Tarter Sauce's digs :] she's loving her new jungle and vase hideout. I really with my camera didn't wipe out the colours, it really looks stunning under the new light.


----------



## polo1126

Newly rescaped 5.5. Looking forward to having these new plants fill in a bit


----------



## carlos puron

Yesterday I re escape dragon's tank I think he liked it cause he didn't do bubble nest until now


----------



## Vikamura

Can you see this? Trying to figure out how to post images


----------



## Sylerwin

Vikamura said:


> Can you see this? Trying to figure out how to post images


no, when you reply, go advanced. at the bottom is something that says manage attachments


----------



## BatCakes

Polo, 
Just curious, what kind of plants are those floaters? I really love the look. Beautiful tank! I'm a bit envious of all the live plants.


----------



## Torla

^ Agreed, that tank is beautiful. I'm starting to maybe think that I want live plants now...


----------



## BatCakes

Note on that red tree ornament. I have had it for about 2 months and had no problems, though lately my betta has been wedging himself through some of the small leafy areas. Today I came back to my dorm and saw he had a rip in his fin and a little bit of tail missing. I'm not sure if he's stressed and tailbiting (I just put in some ghost shrimp and he isn't sure if he likes them), or if he just swam too hard into the tree, but just keep that in mind.


----------



## polo1126

BatCakes said:


> Polo,
> Just curious, what kind of plants are those floaters? I really love the look. Beautiful tank! I'm a bit envious of all the live plants.


Thanks for the compliments! The floaters are Creeping Charlie (Micromeria Brownei). They're the same as the few that are planted


----------



## Viva

RowdyBetta said:


>





LadyKeiva said:


> "Girls Tank" - planted 46 gallon bowfront sorority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Grimm's Tank" - planted 5 gallon with halfmoon plakat male





polo1126 said:


> Newly rescaped 5.5. Looking forward to having these new plants fill in a bit





Niece said:


> That tree ornament is gorgeous! Can I ask where you got it? :]


Omg I love all of these! Real plants are so awesome


----------



## LuluAngelie

*Nemo's home part deux. Newly renovated*

Just got it all spiffed up as of today. Two weeks into owning a betta <3 He seems to be loving his new home, complete with real plants and silk ones.


----------



## Fishybitty

This is my female sorority


----------



## BatCakes

I know I just posted a picture not too long ago, but I just bought more plants today, so I had to post another. Everything (but the betta hammock) is live now!

Ugh, Ziggy keeps attacking the ghost shrimp. He's killed 2 now. Great. Guess he's not as friendly as I though. 

Would a mystery snail make a better companion?


----------



## Sylerwin

BatCakes said:


> I know I just posted a picture not too long ago, but I just bought more plants today, so I had to post another. Everything (but the betta hammock) is live now!
> 
> Ugh, Ziggy keeps attacking the ghost shrimp. He's killed 2 now. Great. Guess he's not as friendly as I though.
> 
> Would a mystery snail make a better companion?


I've heard of aggressive bettas biting the antennae things of snails.


----------



## sliderdkp

I had a nice betta for 3 years that lived happily with a yellow Apple snail. The next betta harrassed the snail to death. Luck of the draw? I also am loving my live plants. !st time I've tried them. Doing OK so far. My daughter has a planted tank, and got me started. Her water parameters are amazing with all the plants in there with the fish. She has to cut them back. She has a 10 gal(?) fluval.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Is that mondo grass in the corner?


----------



## BatCakes

Yeah, I also did more research and realized snails produce a lot of waste. I'll probably have to make a thread about my questions. Anyway. Live plants are so wonderful~


----------



## BatCakes

Yeah. Another thing I found out the day after I purchased it. Petsmart sells Mondo Grass as a full aquatic and it's not. I'm looking for a replacement but I've heard it takes a couple months to go bad.


----------



## BatCakes

Ah! It won't let me edit that post, the link got broken to the photo. Sorry about all this post spam you guys...


----------



## funaaba

What a great-looking tank, Batcakes! Lovely colors on your fish, too. 

Are there any mossballs available to you? Perhaps you could use one or two of those to replace the Mondo grass. I've heard that some people flatten them down and change the shape in order to create moss beds in their tanks. At the very least, they're easy to care for. I've got one in my five gallon, and it's done wonders for my water parameters.


----------



## Helianthe

Awesome tank! Plus I like the decoration a lot! I really would like to get something for my tank as well, but no chance here in Germany :-(


----------



## shadepixie

funaaba said:


> What a great-looking tank, Batcakes! Lovely colors on your fish, too.
> 
> Are there any mossballs available to you? Perhaps you could use one or two of those to replace the Mondo grass. I've heard that some people flatten them down and change the shape in order to create moss beds in their tanks. At the very least, they're easy to care for. I've got one in my five gallon, and it's done wonders for my water parameters.



+1 on Marimo balls. And they look lovely too.


----------



## RowdyBetta

shadepixie said:


> +1 on Marimo balls. And they look lovely too.


I had a small one in one of my last tanks. I found baseball sized ones at my lps for $6. I need to go back and get one xD


----------



## WhitneyLin

Okay. Here is Ty's tank now. Its a 2.5g (till I get the money to upgrade it to a 5g...or get it as a christmas present, whichever comes first.)

Do you think its too overcrowded? I just added the treasure chest. He has a new tail biting problem. He hides in the betta log a lot but not too much by the plants, so I thought maybe getting something else to hide in along the bottom would help. 

Also ignore the haphazard Badgers cloth wrap. I'm not sure if he is seeing his reflection or not in the sides of the tank. I had the extra cloth so I thought id throw it around the tank and see if it helps.


----------



## shadepixie

Ok here is Louie's 5.5 gallon finally 'done' (for now!) 
I ended up deciding on the plain black gravel and using some larger natural stones for accents. I got the Java moss today and have started propagating some Java fern babies on a small piece of Malaysian driftwood in the front. There's hornwort, water wisteria, Mondo grass and Marimo. 
I put up two pics, on without paper in the back and one with black paper as a background. Which do you like better? Louie is flaring at the back paper so I'm not sure if I can leave it up. 
I have really enjoyed putting this tank together. My first 'real' aquarium has given me a ton of pleasure! I had NO idea I would love doing this so much. I might end up getting another tank for the bedroom.


----------



## Chachi

Looks great!


----------



## shadepixie

WhitneyLin said:


> Okay. Here is Ty's tank now. Its a 2.5g (till I get the money to upgrade it to a 5g...or get it as a christmas present, whichever comes first.)
> 
> Do you think its too overcrowded? I just added the treasure chest. He has a new tail biting problem. He hides in the betta log a lot but not too much by the plants, so I thought maybe getting something else to hide in along the bottom would help.
> 
> Also ignore the haphazard Badgers cloth wrap. I'm not sure if he is seeing his reflection or not in the sides of the tank. I had the extra cloth so I thought id throw it around the tank and see if it helps.


Not overcrowded. Lots of gravel space visible, which is more than I can say! You'll have fun with a 5g. :-D


----------



## avenueBlivi

Here's my new betta tank.
It's a gallon tank with a gravel filter ;-)
He's a dragon scale betta from Petsmart.
I was surprised on how pretty he was, and wasn't too unhealthy. 
Considering how most chain pet stores keep their bettas.
Although I saw some really cool halfmoons, but I just had to have this little guy. 

I decorated his tank with a replica of Squidward's home from Spongebob.
It provides shade from the light.
And a nice plant, that he can lay on close to the surface. 
He's pretty happy in his new home.

Feel free to add me and give me some tips.
I love reading all the different advice on here.

Anyways~
Here's my tank:


----------



## Niece

shadepixie said:


> Ok here is Louie's 5.5 gallon finally 'done' (for now!)
> I ended up deciding on the plain black gravel and using some larger natural stones for accents. I got the Java moss today and have started propagating some Java fern babies on a small piece of Malaysian driftwood in the front. There's hornwort, water wisteria, Mondo grass and Marimo.
> I put up two pics, on without paper in the back and one with black paper as a background. Which do you like better? Louie is flaring at the back paper so I'm not sure if I can leave it up.
> I have really enjoyed putting this tank together. My first 'real' aquarium has given me a ton of pleasure! I had NO idea I would love doing this so much. I might end up getting another tank for the bedroom.


 
Wow love it!


----------



## avenueBlivi

avenueBlivi said:


> Here's my new betta tank.
> It's a gallon tank with a gravel filter ;-)
> He's a dragon scale betta from Petsmart.
> I was surprised on how pretty he was, and wasn't too unhealthy.
> Considering how most chain pet stores keep their bettas.
> Although I saw some really cool halfmoons, but I just had to have this little guy.
> 
> I decorated his tank with a replica of Squidward's home from Spongebob.
> It provides shade from the light.
> And a nice plant, that he can lay on close to the surface.
> He's pretty happy in his new home.
> 
> Feel free to add me and give me some tips.
> I love reading all the different advice on here.
> 
> Anyways~
> Here's my tank:



Here's another picture :3


----------



## TheRozzy

My new tank has FINALLY cycled and received its new resident! His name is Captain Feathersword :-D
I was a little bit worried about the filter but it doesn't seem to be causing him any trouble at all.


----------



## LoveLee

I want CANDY!


----------



## sliderdkp

Looks really nice!


----------



## Helianthe

shadepixie your tank is lovely! TheRozzy yours as well!
I really love the ideo of season themed tanks! And again no decoration over here in Germany to do something like this!

I finally want to show you my 5 gallon tank.


----------



## shadepixie

Helianthe said:


> shadepixie your tank is lovely! TheRozzy yours as well!
> I really love the ideo of season themed tanks! And again no decoration over here in Germany to do something like this!
> 
> I finally want to show you my 5 gallon tank.


Helianthe, thanks for the compliment. I like your tank too. There's just something about natural, live plants. Your betta will be happy in that jungle. I made an effort to keep Louie's tank as 'naturally' decorated as possible. Real wood, live plants, live moss, natural rock. I worry about too much plastic in their water. Not that I don't think the fun-coloured tanks aren't pretty in their own way, but I like a more natural look in my tank. It must be because I'm old! Lol.


----------



## Helianthe

I also prefer a natural looking tank. I really liked your decoration. 
My plants are also growing and he likes his jungle. I also have three pygmy cories on the ground to keep it clean.


----------



## shadepixie

Helianthe said:


> I also prefer a natural looking tank. I really liked your decoration.
> My plants are also growing and he likes his jungle. I also have three pygmy cories on the ground to keep it clean.


Thank-you.  
What's your boy's name? Is he a half-moon? He's very pretty.


----------



## Helianthe

His name is Maximus and yes he is a half-moon. I really like them more than crown tails. However once you have one, it seems never enough


----------



## Gallifrey

carlos puron said:


> Yesterday I re escape dragon's tank I think he liked it cause he didn't do bubble nest until now


Beautiful! What is the name of that tree-like plant? I've been wanting one for a while. 

Anyway, here's Gally's home. I'm a bit Greek mythology obsessed, so it kind of shows through the decor. There's a little ancient ruins to the right of the tank in the shadows, and the weird rectangular blob in the upper right corner is a floating log. (Gally used to sleep in the log all the time while in his 2g. Now that he's in his 5g, I actually have to search for where he's sleeping.) And that's Gally in the back surfing the current. =^^=


----------



## carlos puron

It's just some java moss attached to a piece of driftwood as it grows would look more like a tree as I did in another five gallon I have


----------



## Sylerwin

Here's my (currently empty) 5.5 next to my 40gal axolotl tank


----------



## RowdyBetta

Have finally started my NPT! 8D My test kit should be here soon and I'm waiting for the lfs to get more wisteria in. 

Plants:
Java moss
Amazon sword
Bacopa
Cyperus Helferi
(And a baby dwarf anubias from one of my past anubia)

Livestock:
Daniel, HM male betta
1 nerite snail

Coming soon:
Water wisteria
Baseball sized moss ball 8D
Banana plant
Staurogyne repens (sp?)
Ghost shrimp (once it's cycled)

Wow everything looks yellow xD That's what I get for using my tablet camera.
I've moved Gallifrey to a planted bowl (poor baby) for now. His fins are still healing and I can keep an eye on him easier. My 5 gal quarantine broke xP. I could kick myself.
I'll tie my java moss to the driftwood asap. ^^ I can't wait for it to start filling in!


----------



## shadepixie

RowdyBetta said:


> Have finally started my NPT! 8D My test kit should be here soon and I'm waiting for the lfs to get more wisteria in.
> 
> Plants:
> Java moss
> Amazon sword
> Bacopa
> Cyperus Helferi
> (And a baby dwarf anubias from one of my past anubia)
> 
> Livestock:
> Daniel, HM male betta
> 1 nerite snail
> 
> Coming soon:
> Water wisteria
> Baseball sized moss ball 8D
> Banana plant
> Staurogyne repens (sp?)
> Ghost shrimp (once it's cycled)
> 
> Wow everything looks yellow xD That's what I get for using my tablet camera.
> I've moved Gallifrey to a planted bowl (poor baby) for now. His fins are still healing and I can keep an eye on him easier. My 5 gal quarantine broke xP. I could kick myself.
> I'll tie my java moss to the driftwood asap. ^^ I can't wait for it to start filling in!


I can't wait to see pics as it grows!


----------



## shadepixie

Sylerwin said:


> Here's my (currently empty) 5.5 next to my 40gal axolotl tank


The 5.5 looks so tiny!


----------



## Sylerwin

shadepixie said:


> The 5.5 looks so tiny!


I know, right? Haha. It's probably because I used black gravel, and it's dwarfed sitting next to the 40 gal lol


----------



## Clint

Hi All. I have a question about the suitability of my aquarium for my betta. It started out as moderately planted but once I reduce the water agitation my floating plants really took off - they multiplie and grew long tendrils that reach all the way to the bottom and grow into the substrate. I've removed a few, but I'm afraid he doesn't have enough room to navigate with his big fins. Should I take many plants out? Leave as is (it probably does need to be spruced up a little)? Any feedback would he appreciated! The tank is 20 gallons, Fluval C-3 HOB filter.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Bettas actually like densely vegetated tanks as those are the kind of areas they would inhabit in the wild. They are not really open water fish. 

I think that tank looks great for a betta and I am jealous of your floating plants! 

Unless he is actually getting caught up or tangled in the plants, I would leave it how it is.


----------



## Tree

My two three gallon tanks. =) each have two moss balls, a snail, and one betta.


----------



## tlatch89

Tree your tanks are super clean! I like them.

I just added a piece of driftwood to my betta tank, snapped a pic.


----------



## Tree

thanks! 8D 
I love your tank! I wish I could add in live plants but I do not have a green thumb. =( But I do have two Moss balls that are easy to take care of. LOKL


----------



## tlatch89

Is your betta friendly to the snail? I tried adding one a while back but my betta loved to attack it.


----------



## Tree

yup both of my betta don't seem to care about their snails. =) at first Aku (the blue one in bottom tank picked on my golden Mystery snail but after awhile he got bored of him and let him be.


----------



## Sylerwin

LittleBettaFish said:


> Bettas actually like densely vegetated tanks as those are the kind of areas they would inhabit in the wild. They are not really open water fish.
> 
> I think that tank looks great for a betta and I am jealous of your floating plants!
> 
> Unless he is actually getting caught up or tangled in the plants, I would leave it how it is.


This, also, be sure he has easy access to the surface for air.


----------



## Sylerwin

Tree said:


> My two three gallon tanks. =) each have two moss balls, a snail, and one betta.


Tree, I'd be careful of that aqueon heater. I had that and then one day it just stopped working. (barely was used, too) Because there's no light on it, it took me a while to tell. I'd recommend having a backup on hand, or replace it. :/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sylerwin said:


> Tree, I'd be careful of that aqueon heater. I had that and then one day it just stopped working. (barely was used, too) Because there's no light on it, it took me a while to tell. I'd recommend having a backup on hand, or replace it. :/


As long as there is a thermometer (which they do have) you should be able to tell when a heater stops working or malfunctions. If it's holding a nice steady temp, regardless of what that is, as long as it's in the range of 76-84 the fish will be fine. If it's wobbling around all the time or extremely low/high then yeah, there's probably something wrong.

One of a fish keepers daily rituals or even hourly rituals if you want, should be to check their thermometer to make sure their heater is working properly.

Also, I do also have that Aqueon heater and never had issues with it, but I know not all heater's are made equal. As with any heater, always watch the thermometer in case of issues, even Eheim heaters can have issues :-/


----------



## Tree

I did have one issue with that heater, one day it did just stopped working. Luckily I did have that thermometer and I saw that the temp was down and no steam on the top. I went to get it replaced. I have the recipe and the package to replace this one if it ever does it again. My other fish has a flat heater that hides under the gravel, though it seems to not get warm enough in the tank. I mean it is in the 70-74 range but I would like it to be in the near 78-80 like you said. I might get a different one and keep that heater for an emergency. good pointers the both of you. =)

http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=73121


----------



## lilnaugrim

Awesome, well not awesome the heater broke but good you've got a thermometer. But yeah pretty much any heater under 10 watt's kind of pointless because they don't really heat well as you see. But it's better than nothing


----------



## Tree

Hahaha that's ok. I understood. =) and at least I was able to get another one. oh one question though about those heaters. if you know this, can I submerge them all the way? I have is to the water level but now I am thinking that is for when you do a water change and do now go lower than that line. LOL I have been looking into it and it doesn't tell me an answer. Unless it is right under my nose.


----------



## Gallifrey

Tree said:


> Hahaha that's ok. I understood. =) and at least I was able to get another one. oh one question though about those heaters. if you know this, can I submerge them all the way? I have is to the water level but now I am thinking that is for when you do a water change and do now go lower than that line. LOL I have been looking into it and it doesn't tell me an answer. Unless it is right under my nose.


They are fully submersible. I had an issue with that same heater, though. It worked fine for a day or two, then it just didn't keep the temp the way I wanted. It might help to simply let it sit in the tank for thirty minutes or so when you first get it so it adjusts to the tank's temp, and then plug it in. Since mine stopped working, I exchanged it for Penn-Plax Cascade Heat 25w (adjustable, about $16). (My fave local pet store swears by it, compared to Hydor.) I'm testing it out in a bucket of water, and it's working fine from what I can tell. Going to test it out for a few more days before I put it in my betta's tank. (It has an on and off light, and unlike Aqueon, you can leave it plugged in all the time.)


----------



## Tree

Ooh I might have to look into that heater. =) thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

here's my tanks 

Ellis' 3 gallon nano tank with daylight and nightlight

















Igneel's 6 gallon auqastart 320


----------



## Tree

what cool tanks. =)


----------



## RowdyBetta

I love your 3g, Indigo!

10g NPT


----------



## Indigo Betta

thanks I really like how the blue light looks on my 3 gallon. 

your tanks look very nice too


----------



## carlos puron

2.5 gallon I'll get the heater tonight and I will add some plants later on once the ones on my 75 grow a little bit more I'm still looking for a betta to get in there I was looking for a white halfmoon but if see another I can adopt I'll bring him


----------



## FirstBetta

Gallifrey said:


> (It has an on and off light, and unlike Aqueon, you can leave it plugged in all the time.)


 
What Aqueon heater can't be plugged in all the time?


----------



## Emmalee01

My 7 gallon tank home to my veil tail Goblin and 5 celestial pearl danios


----------



## RowdyBetta

Oo, I love the path!


----------



## Tree

beautiful tank set up =)


----------



## Sylerwin

carlos puron said:


> 2.5 gallon I'll get the heater tonight and I will add some plants later on once the ones on my 75 grow a little bit more I'm still looking for a betta to get in there I was looking for a white halfmoon but if see another I can adopt I'll bring him


I like the way you arranged the white rocks.


----------



## Sylerwin

Emmalee01 said:


> My 7 gallon tank home to my veil tail Goblin and 5 celestial pearl danios


Love how simple and serene this is.


----------



## Gallifrey

FirstBetta said:


> What Aqueon heater can't be plugged in all the time?


The Aqueon mini heater's instructions say to unplug it when the ambient temperature reaches 78*F.


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks sylerwin I was planning to put some of the plants I have on that space that's why I put the rocks I'll post some pics once I'm done with it


----------



## SpookyTooth

Emmalee01 said:


> My 7 gallon tank home to my veil tail Goblin and 5 celestial pearl danios


This is a very lovely aquarium, thank you for sharing it. Please do be careful, however, as lucky bamboo is not a fully aquatic plant and the leaves will gradually begin to rot if kept underwater.


----------



## FirstBetta

Gallifrey said:


> The Aqueon mini heater's instructions say to unplug it when the ambient temperature reaches 78*F.


That's not the only reason for NOT buying the Aqueon heater or any nonadjustable nonthermostatic controlled heater. The heater just raises the tank temp *X* degrees above room ambient, so the tank temp varies with the room temp. Most tropical fish react badly to variation in the environment of the tank. 

Buying this type of heater is really penny wise and pound foolish when a adjustable thermostatically controlled decent quality heater is only a couple of bucks more. Most heaters of this type last a good long time and most manufacturers will replace a defective heater fairly quickly.


----------



## Hanzobanana1

/Users/hannahlamb/Desktop/FranAqu.jpg
Frannies Tank  Any advice?


----------



## Gallifrey

FirstBetta said:


> That's not the only reason for NOT buying the Aqueon heater or any nonadjustable nonthermostatic controlled heater. The heater just raises the tank temp *X* degrees above room ambient, so the tank temp varies with the room temp. Most tropical fish react badly to variation in the environment of the tank.
> 
> Buying this type of heater is really penny wise and pound foolish when a adjustable thermostatically controlled decent quality heater is only a couple of bucks more. Most heaters of this type last a good long time and most manufacturers will replace a defective heater fairly quickly.


Which is why I made the suggestion for an adjustable heater.


----------



## Emmalee01

SpookyTooth said:


> This is a very lovely aquarium, thank you for sharing it. Please do be careful, however, as lucky bamboo is not a fully aquatic plant and the leaves will gradually begin to rot if kept underwater.


thanks heaps for the advice. the leaves are all out of the water, but quite a lot of the stem is submerged. do you think it will be ok like this?


----------



## Hanzobanana1




----------



## SpookyTooth

Emmalee01 said:


> thanks heaps for the advice. the leaves are all out of the water, but quite a lot of the stem is submerged. do you think it will be ok like this?


You are most welcome! Unfortunately I'm not very well versed in keeping "lucky bamboo" however I would assume that, as long as the leaves are out of the water, it'd be all right. The species name is _Dracaena sanderiana_ if you'd like to do a bit of research into it, I've just taken a look online and can't see any problems with keeping the stem submerged like that, lots of people have done it to my recollection. The leaves are the problem and not the stem (when it comes to being submerged).


----------



## Weissritter

*New tank*

Here's my new tank. Haven't got a betta for it just yet:









I'm a bit worried that there's too many bubbles coming out of the feature for a betta, but I'm not sure yet. I might get a floating feeding circle to break up the current on the surface a bit. Or poke a hole in the pipe!

I'll get a thermometer tomorrow, too. Though being in Australia, I'm confident that the tank will be warm enough for a betta, even without a heater.

Do you think it'll need somewhere more for hiding?


----------



## Sylerwin

Weissritter, you can buy a control valve for the air to control the output so it's not as strong. They're fairly inexpensive.


----------



## carlos puron

Emmalee01 about your bamboo as long as leafs are out of water you're fine lucky bamboo provides oxygen to the air through the leafs so if you submerge them the plant will start dying you can have the bamboo all the way in the water as long as the leafs are out that's what I read when I was researching for bamboo sticks with for my aquarium


----------



## Tree

Up date on my tanks: added floating live plants and changed a few things around. =)


----------



## LugiaChan

Indigo Betta said:


> here's my tanks
> 
> Ellis' 3 gallon nano tank with daylight and nightlight
> 
> View attachment 222154
> 
> 
> View attachment 222162
> 
> 
> Igneel's 6 gallon auqastart 320


If those are the stones that are plastic with sharp edges, my betta got cut up from those before. Be careful!


----------



## LugiaChan

bettabumx said:


> I finally finished getting Samson's tank set up the way I want it. Though I'll probably end up changing it again next week. He has yet to discover that he can actually swim into his little log. What do ya'll think?


What kind of tank is that? I love it :3 might want one for myself. How big is it?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some of my wild betta tanks. Most of these need more plants but that has to wait until I have some cash to spend. 

Two 7 gallon tanks









One 3.5 gallon tank (the black sheet down the side is because the male had a nest)









One 8 gallon tank









Two 10 gallon tanks


----------



## sunshineandrainbows

Just joined the forum and couldn't wait to show off my three babies. 

This is Prometheus and his peppered cory cat's home. They live in a Marineland Crescent 5. The tank will soon be decked out in all black and white to bring out his gorgeous orange.










This is Stormy's new home, a Fluval View. He just got it a couple of days ago. I got some plant bulbs that are already sprouting! He was a very unhappy camper until I came home yesterday to a nice, big bubble nest. I'm still retraining him on where to eat. He's used to eat at the front of the tank, but the opening to this tank is at the back.










And this my little girl's temporary home. It's an Evolve 2 and I'm waiting on Aqueon to send me a new pump because the current one is too strong. I have a 20 gallon but I have to get a filter and a heater for it, and then I'm going to start up a sorority. I don't have a name for her yet. A coworker of mine suggested Demeter since I really like god/goddess names, but it hasn't stuck.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Sunshine, I like yourt tanks! I have the fluval view too, and I like it. I like how you set yours up. It took while for me to get mine set up so that it was easy to clean. I have finally managed to train Lord Grantham to go to the back of the tank to eat!


----------



## sunshineandrainbows

Thanks Percy! I can't wait for my plants to start growing so I can arrange them. How long did it take you to train Lord Grantham? Stormy almost refuses. He looked at a pellet earlier today and them swam back to the front and did his "food dance."


----------



## Tree

oh my I love those tanks Sunshine! <3


----------



## Weissritter

*Continuing from earlier*

Got some plants, added decorations and importantly - Fish!
I wanted to get some Anubias Nana and Java Moss, but nowhere local had anything.
This plant is still quite nice, but not what I was aiming for.
I also got a control valve for the bubbles - they've been turned down somewhat since these pictures.










Investigating his new digs. He was white and blue in the store, but in the new lighting at home, he suddenly turned green! I had a name in mind for white and blue, but now I don't know!
He seems to really like the broken vase.

























And here is the 'catfish' the store recommended for me. After looking around online since getting home, it looks to me like a CAE, which I'm not impressed about, but I'll keep an eye on them for now.








If I confirm it is a CAE, I might see about relocating him to a mates pond or something.

I did also make another mistake - the heater is rated for a smaller tank. I got so caught up in reading how it worked that I forgot to check! I'll get a new one tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## tenismoresonic

Since I've finally gone up to a 10 gal tank, I'll post a pic of it. :3 I just set it up, so I'm doing a fishless cycle before I put him in.


----------



## Loz

Soon to be home anyway! Still working on getting the plants and water parameters just right. Will add some floating plants too when they arrive in the mail. will be home to a half moon betta and pygmy corydoras.


----------



## carlos puron

I was waiting to add some fish that i brought today and I decide to take this pics


----------



## RiceFish

joshjpeg said:


> I don't have a pictures of my Betta fish tank yet but I my looks like this and frankly it's a nicer picture.  I got it from www.therefinedfin.com


hey there its a nice looking decoration but I believe it is far too small for a betta. Try getting at least a 1 gallon and looking through the forms for betta tank sizes


----------



## LugiaChan

joshjpeg said:


> I don't have a pictures of my Betta fish tank yet but I my looks like this and frankly it's a nicer picture.  I got it from www.therefinedfin.com


*starts to have an emotional moment* D': .................


----------



## loveaBetta

*Fu Man Chu new swims*

i got Fu 5 gallon hawkeye set up but i didnt care for the filter it came with a mini might i got my aquaclear mini out of storage been in storage for 4 yrs but its 13+ years old still going strong working doing its job 



:blueyay: HAPPY BETTAOWEEN :blueyay:


----------



## Gallifrey

joshjpeg said:


> I don't have a pictures of my Betta fish tank yet but I my looks like this and frankly it's a nicer picture.  I got it from www.therefinedfin.com


It's difficult for me to believe that you're not actually someone from that company trying to reel in some new customers, mostly considering you've only made one post.


----------



## Tony2632

joshjpeg said:


> I don't have a pictures of my Betta fish tank yet but I my looks like this and frankly it's a nicer picture.  I got it from www.therefinedfin.com


I can't keep a betta in something that small. I like my bettas to have at least a 2.5 gal space.


----------



## grammymary

Way, way too small for a betta!


----------



## Tony2632

I got 3 bettas homes I'd like to show 1st one 2.5 gal 2nd one is a 10 gal and last is a 37 gal sorority tank.


----------



## Gallifrey

Tony2632 said:


> I got 3 bettas homes I'd like to show 1st one 2.5 gal 2nd one is a 10 gal and last is a 37 gal sorority tank.


That third one is amazing! :shock: I can't stop staring at it. And the little tufts of grass in the front is too adorable, lol.


----------



## MapleFeather

Heres my little set up <3 sorry the pictures so be, any who, this is a 1 gallon triagular tank, it has what i believe is called an under gravel filter and a air pump, this set up probably inst permanent, im thinking about buying a 2-2.5 gal but only when i happen to see the right one at the right price








SO! his name is Nigiri (f you know what that is your probably snickering) I got him a couple of days ago. We have another in the house but im not going to show a pic of him till hes better, he was supposed to be my sisters fish but she wan't taking care of him so i'm nursing him back to health.


----------



## WhitneyLin

Picked up a 5g today while it was on sale! Im going to attempt to cycle it before adding my boy, so its pretty empty. I just had an extra small plant laying around and I picked up a moss ball while I was at the pet store as well. 

I already had a spare thermometer and then I just threw in my 'in case of emergency' heater. I dont think its big enough for the 5g, but its enough to keep it from being too cold. 

Hopefully I can pick up some pure ammonia soon so I can get it cycled more precisely.


----------



## Atena

*WWII Theme*

My 29 gallon grow-out tank was looking so empty, since I liked themed designs I made one to please my husband who I share our hobby room with. He collects and restores WWII items....










The background still needs changing but it is a work in progress... 

Atena


----------



## Atena

sorry, I don't know why that posted twice. :\


----------



## carlos puron

Nice tank I like the theme it's pretty original there's a thread that someone started to post themed thanks you should share it there


----------



## Elsewhere

10 gallon sorority, home to 7 female Bettas:

























Divided 10g home to 2 boys:

































5g, home to Pigg the Betta:


----------



## carlos puron

Would this work for a sorority or I still needing some more plants?


----------



## Elsewhere

carlos puron said:


> Would this work for a sorority or I still needing some more plants?


It could. I personally wouldn't put girls in there, just because my sorority preference is basically a jungle of plants, but I've seen and heard of sororities with fewer plants and decorations than that. It could work, but like most sororities, it can be a gamble.


----------



## Glory

the second i get another 10 gallon i have to make a sorority tank so freaking gorgeous


----------



## Gallifrey

carlos puron said:


> Would this work for a sorority or I still needing some more plants?


There's definitely a lot of empty space you could play around with. I personally think it'd look really awesome with more plants.


----------



## Tree

Whooo I added my driftwood today! 8D and both bettas love it! <3 <3 <3 

and carlos puron I still LOVE your tank @[email protected]


----------



## carlos puron

Elsewhere said:


> It could. I personally wouldn't put girls in there, just because my sorority preference is basically a jungle of plants, but I've seen and heard of sororities with fewer plants and decorations than that. It could work, but like most sororities, it can be a gamble.


Well I know it has to look like a jungle but I wouldn't like to cover all the decorations with plants I would get like 6 girls in there maybe 10 I was planning to add some more hygro on the back but they didn't have any at the store I'm looking to cover some more space at the back but idk maybe I just get another male in there


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## RowdyBetta

Tree said:


> Whooo I added my driftwood today! 8D and both bettas love it! <3 <3 <3
> 
> and carlos puron I still LOVE your tank @[email protected]


Really beautiful, Tree! :O


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Very nice, Tree. That driftwood really adds a lovely touch.


----------



## Tree

<3 thanks ^_^ My fish have been acting much much better too. I think they like the wood in there. I might need to get more floating plants and my tanks will be set.


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Rubin wanted to say hi!


----------



## Tree

Oh wow what an awesome tank FishyFloorzack!


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Atena

carlos puron said:


> Nice tank I like the theme it's pretty original there's a thread that someone started to post themed thanks you should share it there


I did not see that, thanks. I actually thought all tanks have a theme. They are just not always that clear, some just have a zen theme, or blue theme or purple theme... etc.

I will try to find that one, but will probably wait till it is finished before I share it there.

Atena


----------



## Atena

Love this!



tlatch89 said:


>


----------



## Glory

so pretty


----------



## Betta4

I cannot seem to get my pictures to work..


----------



## Tree

Betta4 said:


> I cannot seem to get my pictures to work..



You wanna right hand click on the picture and copy the "Image location" I always thought it was "copy image" XD than paste it on the little icon above that said insert image. Hope this helps ^u^


----------



## Emmalee01

added some plants and driftwood to my 6 gallon tank


----------



## keepsmiling

Great new tanks added to this thread!:thumbsup:


----------



## Niece

Emmalee01 said:


> added some plants and driftwood to my 6 gallon tank


You have an awesome tank!


----------



## Coda539

Gorgeous tanks here, I love seeing everyone's setup! This is Zeta's 5 gallon at the moment, and I'm starting a second soon


----------



## RowdyBetta

So cool! Love the Viking helmet!

My NPT 10G


----------



## Tree

awesome! 8D 

do you think one lucky bamboo plant would help with a 3 gallon tank? I was thinking about adding one in my tanks.


----------



## mgarch




----------



## MyRedBetta

Here's mine


----------



## Tree

update! I added lucky bamboo plants today into their tanks. And I had to clean out Mojo's tanks and changed some things around. XD


----------



## Dwarden3

*Thornwell's Tank*

I got him for a college lab project, but now I get to take him back to my dorm :-D! I think he is a little shocked cause he was just in Tupperware in the lab.


----------



## tiinykat

hey lovely tanks  

Here's my five gallon (he has a few tank mates)









I am cycling this tank (16 gallon) for a female Betta sorority + a Mystery Snails


----------



## RowdyBetta

Great tanks! (And, btw, I just HAVE to say, I love your phone!! ^^ My dad has one simikar, but it's gokd and marbled red)


----------



## Fishybitty

Always awesome to look at everyone's tanks 

so different


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Viva

I LOVE it tlatch! Planted tanks are so gorgeous.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful tanks.

Dwarden3...I bet he feels his possiblities are endless.  You at MTSU?


----------



## Tree

I changed their stand. Now they are the same level. and got a new boy in the middle.  Pictures in my Gallery.


----------



## Tabbie82

@Tree- Those are beautiful tanks! And that betta with the yellow fins looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tree

Thank you <3


----------



## Agent13

The 55g home of my male HM PK. 




More recent pic.. plants exploded!

And there he is in the back.On the bottom because he thinks he is a corydora..nobody can convince him otherwise.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha super cute pic at the bottom. =P and I love the tank. =)


----------



## Agent13

Tree said:


> Hahaha super cute pic at the bottom. =P and I love the tank. =)


He is a bottom feeder. Schools with corys. If he is hanging at the top anytime other then nighttime..then something is wrong lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Nice tank! What other fish are in with him? 

I've heard of bettas "schooling" with corydoras multiple times... It's really neat.


----------



## Agent13

MattsBettas said:


> Nice tank! What other fish are in with him?
> 
> I've heard of bettas "schooling" with corydoras multiple times... It's really neat.


a school of threadfin rainbows, an electric blue ram, Zebra loaches, yoyo loaches, and Corys..a nice sized group of bronze and albinos and another nice sized group of Juliis. It works very well. have had the main part of the group at least a year..but not a mix to do unless you're sure of your betta's temperament and a spare tank in case it ever changes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Found It! $67.00 and $72.00 Spec V*

I presume local pick-up only:

http://www.dogfoodetc.com/Fluval-Spec-V-5.6-gallon-Black-Desktop-Glass-Aquarium-Kit-10516/

PetSmart Online Special:

You get an additional $18.00 off when you go to checkout. Total (free shipping) is $71.99.

Fluval Spec 5.6 Gallon Nano Aquarium - Sale - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Coda539

tiinykat, that sorority tank is beautiful! LOVE the colors! Can't wait to see it with fish.

I posted a picture of my Eclipse a couple pages back, but I redid it with silk plants and got rid of those plastic ones  I think he likes them much better~











And my new 3g Tetra Cube. No fishies yet since I'm still waiting on the heater to get here, and I'll be adding a beta log for another hidey spot :-D


----------



## Kithy

Coda539 said:


> tiinykat, that sorority tank is beautiful! LOVE the colors! Can't wait to see it with fish.
> 
> I posted a picture of my Eclipse a couple pages back, but I redid it with silk plants and got rid of those plastic ones  I think he likes them much better~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new 3g Tetra Cube. No fishies yet since I'm still waiting on the heater to get here, and I'll be adding a beta log for another hidey spot :-D


Ohho, a fellow Final Fantasy-er! Howdy!


----------



## Tree

Oooh I love the colors in the tank by the computer Coda539. <3


----------



## Tree

Last Update with my tanks I just have been spoiling my boys left and right. Mandark now has an upgrade from a 1 gallon to a 2.6 gallon. =)


----------



## Coda539

Thank you, Tree! I've been lurking here for a while and I have to admit your tanks were good inspiration ^^ And I adore Mojo, he's gorgeous :-D


----------



## dompark

My 5 gallon bowfront tank


----------



## Tree

Awww I'm glad that I inspired you. 8D


----------



## AlixChaynne

The tank looks way better now, more plants, etc.
and I just got her, she's too cute.
And they are in separate tanks. :3


----------



## kyle89

Our new 10 gallon since our old 5 gallon had a crapy small led light hood and we love having live plants. This is my girlfriends tank so it is decorated for Halloween. I'm hopping to have the old 5 gallon set up with a more natural theme soon.


----------



## Niece

Oz's tank. I wanted a green castle ya know like the emerald city theme, but I couldn't find one so I just made it green lol. 















The new guys tank. Still haven't named him.


----------



## Niece

It's weird that the second tanks tree is blue in the pic when it's actually purple ......


----------



## Mitra

Indigo Betta said:


> thanks I really like how the blue light looks on my 3 gallon.
> 
> your tanks look very nice too


Who wants to live in blue?


----------



## NadegeT

My fish tank.


----------



## Tree

I love that tank NadegeT! 8D


----------



## carlos puron

NadegeT Wow that's a nice looking tank what brand is it I've never seen one like that


----------



## NadegeT

Thank you guys! The tank's brand is Zolux, it was sold with the silk plant and gravel. The light's brand is Zolux too


----------



## Teagsy278

*New start.*

Here is my new tank, all set up and cycling. Once it's ready I'm going to get either a couple of cherry shrimp or a couple of ghost shrimp before I get my new betta.

Oh Oh and I'm excited about my live plants so I want to tell you what I put in there! I have a potted Anubias, amd Anubias Afzel on drift wood, two Banana Lillies and potted Lilaeopsis


----------



## Sylerwin

Mitra said:


> Who wants to live in blue?


It's a night light.


----------



## carlos puron

@NadegeT another question how big is it I really liked it


----------



## Niece

NadegeT said:


> My fish tank.


 
Oh wow love it! haven't seen that kind of tank yet.


----------



## Aluyasha

It is so interesting to look back on this thread and see past bettas and how everyone's tanks have evolved.
Here are my current tanks:
Augustus and his 4 gallon Fluval View.

Julius and his 3 gallon cube tank.

And just to throw it in, my 55g fancy goldfish tank.


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Aluyasha what plant is that all the way to the right in the 4 gallon Fluval View?!?! Beautiful tanks!!


----------



## Niece

Aluyasha said:


> It is so interesting to look back on this thread and see past bettas and how everyone's tanks have evolved.
> Here are my current tanks:
> Augustus and his 4 gallon Fluval View.
> 
> Julius and his 3 gallon cube tank.
> 
> And just to throw it in, my 55g fancy goldfish tank.


 
Is the cube one you have a tetra 3 gal cube? 
I've been thinking about purchasing one and just wondering if the light could grow plants or not.


----------



## twolovers101

Most recent photos of the 10 and hex/bowfront npts


----------



## Aluyasha

FishyFloorzack said:


> Aluyasha what plant is that all the way to the right in the 4 gallon Fluval View?!?! Beautiful tanks!!


 According to my lfs it is called a Dwarf Nomaphila. Cannot seem to find much information on it though so I am not sure if that is it's real name.


----------



## Aluyasha

Niece said:


> Is the cube one you have a tetra 3 gal cube?
> I've been thinking about purchasing one and just wondering if the light could grow plants or not.


 Yeah I believe it is a Tetra. So far my plants are doing good. They have lost a few leaves and do not grow really fast but the light seems adequate enough.


----------



## Chachi

This is where my babies live.... they are right in the center of my kitchen table where I sit with my laptop so we spend lots of quality time together! And the family enjoys them at dinnertime!


----------



## Aluyasha

Love those setups! Are they the halfmoon tanks from Petco?


----------



## JDavidGraves

*New Tank*

Hey everyone! I'm new to the site, and new to keeping betta. I just set this tank up today. I'm gonna let it cycle for a few days before I get a betta for it. The tank is 5.5 Gal. Do you think a betta would be happy here? The plants are silk, and I put a sponge over the intake of the filter to stem the current. There is a heater in the tank as well, which is rated for a 5.5 Gal. tank. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Aluyasha

Looks like a great betta home ^
Cannot see much else to improve on.


----------



## Tree

Chachi, I have the same tank! though now I use it for my hospital tank. =P


----------



## Chachi

Aluyasha said:


> Love those setups! Are they the halfmoon tanks from Petco?


Yep, made by Tetra. I love that they seem like they are in the same tank but they're not! And they like to play together!


----------



## Tabbie82

@JDavidGraves- Your tank looks great and I think a betta would be very happy in there! I love the blue gravel.

My only concern would be the green and red plants on the left hand side of the tank. Those plants (from PetSmart) have caused a lot of problems for people. They have a metal piece in them that rusts and the rust leaks out of the base. 

I had one in one of my tanks and it made an awful mess. Luckily my fish was ok. I would suggest that you check the base on them whenever you clean your tank and make sure that there is no rust coming out of them if you don't want to go ahead and replace them. 

I'm not trying to tell you what to do, just giving you a heads up. I was so upset when I discovered it. There are several threads on here about those plants and I wish that I had known before I had put one in my tank.


----------



## Aluyasha

Switched some of my bettas plants.


----------



## Tree

I moved around some things and placed my action figures below my tanks. XD some figures are broken and needs to be fixed. =( Tuna is on the left, Anchovy is in the middle and Sardine is on the right.


----------



## Elsewhere

LOL, I have the same Schleich Leopard, Tree! I LOVE those tanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> I moved around some things and placed my action figures below my tanks. XD some figures are broken and needs to be fixed. =( Tuna is on the left, Anchovy is in the middle and Sardine is on the right.


OMG! Swiftkill and Bloodspill! I love your figurines!! Amazing comic as well! :-D Oh yeah, and tanks look great! haha :-D


----------



## Tree

Elsewhere said:


> LOL, I have the same Schleich Leopard, Tree! I LOVE those tanks!


Hehe I saw that leopard and wanted it for some reason. My Nephew plays with them at times but they just sit there gathering dust. And thanks! my boys love them too. <3



lilnaugrim said:


> OMG! Swiftkill and Bloodspill! I love your figurines!! Amazing comic as well! :-D Oh yeah, and tanks look great! haha :-D



Hahahaha! a fan of hers too I see. I have the first comic. but I hope she releases the next one soon. I know she has a new job that is prohibiting her to submit the pages now. if I am correct from her last journal. ^^;

LOL thanks. =)


----------



## Coda539

It looks great, Tree! I have those same toothelss figures on my desk XD

Have you had any trouble with those Aqueon heaters? I bought one a couple years ago and it quit on me after a week or so, but my (brand new!) Hydor heater died last night so I need another pretty quick. -_-


----------



## Tree

Coda539 said:


> It looks great, Tree! I have those same toothelss figures on my desk XD
> 
> Have you had any trouble with those Aqueon heaters? I bought one a couple years ago and it quit on me after a week or so, but my (brand new!) Hydor heater died last night so I need another pretty quick. -_-




Hehe they are very cute aren't they. 

I had one of them stop on me but the others are doing fine. for a desperate heater, it works for the meantime. ^^


----------



## Aluyasha

So I got a new plant and some driftwood for Augustus, and I got a new betta! His name is Vitellius. 
Augustus' new layout:

Vitellius' temporary home:


----------



## Glory

i love the bow front tanks here is a before and after:








after:









what i did:
fliped the cling around, changed gravel, divided, redecorated, made a new filter, added malibu


----------



## Sylerwin

Chachi said:


> This is where my babies live.... they are right in the center of my kitchen table where I sit with my laptop so we spend lots of quality time together! And the family enjoys them at dinnertime!


I don't see a heater--are they kept at a constant temp?


----------



## Sylerwin

TREE! Where did you get your toothless figurines? I used to have an axolotl that looked just like him and I want one for my axolotl tank


----------



## Crowntails

Here's my tank. I redid it a little bit by rearranging the plants.


----------



## shadepixie

Louie's new 10 gallon, shared with Gus the big fat pig-snail, some ghost shrimp (all named Percy), and 4 cories, who all all called Cory, obvs.


----------



## shadepixie

Aluyasha said:


> Switched some of my bettas plants.


What's that big plant in the back left? Anubias?


----------



## Aluyasha

shadepixie said:


> What's that big plant in the back left? Anubias?


 Yeah it is an anubias tied to a rock.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Update of Rembrandt's 3 gallon NPT :-D grass is growing in great! Right now I just have DHG, Crypt Parva, one sprig of Dwarf Sag., floating water sprite, water wisteria and a small java fern under the driftwood there.


----------



## BalthySaurus

This is Balthazar's home.  Supernatural theme in the back, cause that's where his namesake is from, and Sebastian the crab because the actor that plays Balthazar on the show is named Sebastian. I'm pretty proud of his set up now, he's got a heater and a glow in the dark dolphin to keep him company at night and the tank is big enough that he can strtch his fins but not so big that he's lonely or stressed.


----------



## shadepixie

I love NPT. This is gorgeous. 


lilnaugrim said:


> Update of Rembrandt's 3 gallon NPT :-D grass is growing in great! Right now I just have DHG, Crypt Parva, one sprig of Dwarf Sag., floating water sprite, water wisteria and a small java fern under the driftwood there.


----------



## lilnaugrim

shadepixie said:


> I love NPT. This is gorgeous.


Thank you! It's still got a lot of growing to do but it's coming along well!


----------



## Sylerwin

BalthySaurus said:


> This is Balthazar's home.  Supernatural theme in the back, cause that's where his namesake is from, and Sebastian the crab because the actor that plays Balthazar on the show is named Sebastian. I'm pretty proud of his set up now, he's got a heater and a glow in the dark dolphin to keep him company at night and the tank is big enough that he can strtch his fins but not so big that he's lonely or stressed.


<3 supernatural


----------



## JDavidGraves

Hello all. Based on the responses I got from the board, both public and private, I made some changes. I got rid of the PetSmart plants that have caused everyone so much trouble and purchased some real plants. I also got a real thermometer, instead of the stick-on one the tank came with. Right now my new Betta is alternating between hiding and darting around investigating everything in sight. I hope he calms down soon!










Also, after reading the opinions expressed on the board, I purchased my Betta from a local neighborhood fish shop that breeds locally, not from a chain store.


----------



## Chachi

Sylerwin said:


> I don't see a heater--are they kept at a constant temp?


There is no heater. My house is at a constant temp. I don't have heaters in any of my bettas.


----------



## Tree

Sylerwin said:


> TREE! Where did you get your toothless figurines? I used to have an axolotl that looked just like him and I want one for my axolotl tank



I got both of them at Toys R us, but you can find them online. http://www.amazon.com/How-Train-You...16&sr=8-3&keywords=how+to+train+your+dragon+2

I SO want to get a black Axolotl and name it toothless! 8D

I love all of these TANKS!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree, you have no idea how much I want to just buy that figurine! So adorbs!!!

I agree! There's actually a black axolotl at my PetCo right now, the Fish lady has been taking great care of him and he's doing super well! I'm happy to say that that PetCo does fairly well and has been doing a bit better since I've gone there a few times haha. I wish I could be able to commit for the 10-ish year's that they live! I would love to have him!


----------



## Sylerwin

lilnaugrim said:


> Tree, you have no idea how much I want to just buy that figurine! So adorbs!!!
> 
> I agree! There's actually a black axolotl at my PetCo right now, the Fish lady has been taking great care of him and he's doing super well! I'm happy to say that that PetCo does fairly well and has been doing a bit better since I've gone there a few times haha. I wish I could be able to commit for the 10-ish year's that they live! I would love to have him!


Holy cow, when did petco start selling axolotls?


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Tree, you have no idea how much I want to just buy that figurine! So adorbs!!!
> 
> I agree! There's actually a black axolotl at my PetCo right now, the Fish lady has been taking great care of him and he's doing super well! I'm happy to say that that PetCo does fairly well and has been doing a bit better since I've gone there a few times haha. I wish I could be able to commit for the 10-ish year's that they live! I would love to have him!




Do eeeet! the toothless dragons are SUPER cute and the moment I saw the movie I thought of an axolotl with those horns of his. <3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sylerwin said:


> Holy cow, when did petco start selling axolotls?


I think it's just mine, they've only had him for a few weeks now, maybe a month total? He's about 8 inches long now and I do believe it is a boy but I'm not great at sexing them yet.



Tree said:


> Do eeeet! the toothless dragons are SUPER cute and the moment I saw the movie I thought of an axolotl with those horns of his. <3


Get the figurine or the axolotl? lol


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Get the figurine or the axolotl? lol



BOTH Buahahahaha!!!! well I'm sure the figure is cheaper XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, only by ten dollars though! The axolotl in the store was 20.98 I believe! Not bad at all really, babies online usually go for 30-40 I think. I had done so research back a while but I don't remember a ton from it.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> I think it's just mine, they've only had him for a few weeks now, maybe a month total? He's about 8 inches long now and I do believe it is a boy but I'm not great at sexing them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the figurine or the axolotl? lol





lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, only by ten dollars though! The axolotl in the store was 20.98 I believe! Not bad at all really, babies online usually go for 30-40 I think. I had done so research back a while but I don't remember a ton from it.



oh wow that is a nice price for them. =)


----------



## Sylerwin

Here are my axolotls, since we randomly switched to them, haha. The black one that is being compared to toothless has passed away, which is why I want to get a toothless figurine to put on top of the tank to remember the little guy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

OMG! So adorbs! They're so beautiful too! :-D


----------



## FishyFloorzack

OMG! What animal is that!!!


----------



## Bombalurina

Gah, I want axolotls. Too cute!


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning tank! What is the large leaf brown plant up front? I have always wanted one but know not the name.


----------



## tlatch89

Thanks!

It's a dwarf lily, you can buy them at walmart.


----------



## Flutteri

*Dante's new aquarium*

It's a Europet Aqua-Terra Box, 4.5 US Gallons. With a basic desk lamp with Osram Duluxstar Mini Twist CFL, 20W, 6500K + there is a DIY reflector. The filter is an air pump powered sponge filter, heater is a basic 25W glass heater. Plants: Java Fern, Bacopa Monnieri, Marimo-moss balls (giant and baby) and Dracaena Braunii aka Lucky Bamboo. And Dante is that black phantom in the pics!

The image quality isn't the best due to the combination of my camera and that 20W bright bulb. The tank looks better in nature! hehe


----------



## carlos puron

Looks amazing


----------



## Flutteri

Thanks!


----------



## Tree

Awwwwww That will be a great memorial for him. <3 

Flutteri and tlatch89, your tanks are amazing! 8D


----------



## 2muttz

*First post*

I've been wandering around this forum for awhile, but this is my first post!

Here is Miz Bea in her 5 gallon cottage! All the plants are fake except for the moss balls - I am absolutely poop at plants :roll:









I wanted to make the tank feel like a Great Lakes shipwreck... still working at it! Kinda like the way the heater seems to be part of the rigging of the background, though....

Here is a better picture of her (excuse the camera flash!). If you look closely by the moss ball on the right you will see one of her two nerite snails! ~~ BTW, she has lots of hidey places behind the plants, driftwood ornament, etc, but the minute someone walks into the room she zooms out and stares at her feeding ring, lol... She is not shy!









And, no bettas in here, but just for giggles a pic of our 10 gallon small community ~ 5 danios in various color morphs, two ghost shrimp and 2 nerites....


----------



## carlos puron

Pretty cool looking tanks I like the community one


----------



## Flutteri

*Close-up of Dante's tank*


----------



## Tree

Oh wow! I love the ship in the background 2muttz and welcome to the forum. =D

that moss ball is HUGE and perfectly round Flutteri LOL I split mine apart and now I have many smaller ones. Some are so small that I had to take them out of the betta tanks because I keep sucking them up with the vacuum. They are in a separate tank of their own with a filter that moves them around. they are fun to watch even if they are not fish. Hehe


----------



## Flutteri

Tree said:


> Oh wow! I love the ship in the background 2muttz and welcome to the forum. =D
> 
> that moss ball is HUGE and perfectly round Flutteri LOL I split mine apart and now I have many smaller ones. Some are so small that I had to take them out of the betta tanks because I keep sucking them up with the vacuum. They are in a separate tank of their own with a filter that moves them around. they are fun to watch even if they are not fish. Hehe


Hey how do you split them? You just tear them apart..? Or do you use knife or something?


----------



## 2muttz

carlos puron said:


> Pretty cool looking tanks I like the community one


Thank you!!!


----------



## 2muttz

Tree said:


> Oh wow! I love the ship in the background 2muttz and welcome to the forum. =D
> 
> that moss ball is HUGE and perfectly round Flutteri LOL I split mine apart and now I have many smaller ones. Some are so small that I had to take them out of the betta tanks because I keep sucking them up with the vacuum. They are in a separate tank of their own with a filter that moves them around. they are fun to watch even if they are not fish. Hehe


 
Thank you for the kind complement and the welcome Tree!

And I agree that is one of the most beautiful moss balls I have ever seen Flutteri! ( and a stunning tank set up) It looks like a green globe! And is that a teeny little perfectly round baby right next to it?. My baby moss balls always look shaggy and like they just came out of a meat grinder... /:


----------



## Flutteri

2muttz said:


> Thank you for the kind complement and the welcome Tree!
> 
> And I agree that is one of the most beautiful moss balls I have ever seen Flutteri! ( and a stunning tank set up) It looks like a green globe! And is that a teeny little perfectly round baby right next to it?. My baby moss balls always look shaggy and like they just came out of a meat grinder... /:


Thanks!  I like your tanks as well! Yes, it's a baby moss ball.  I dose liquid carbon and liquid fertilizer to my plants and those moss balls seems to like fertilizers as well! They grow faster and look rounder.


----------



## Tree

You can use a knife scissors or with your fingers. But it will take a while for them to get back their round shape. three of the four large ones of mine is round and the six small ones are getting their round shape. I heard you can also flatten them out to look more natural. I might do that to one of my large ones when it grows about the size of yours. =)


----------



## Niece

Flutteri said:


>


where did you get that house?!
I've been looking for one forever and can't find any.


----------



## Flutteri

Tree said:


> You can use a knife scissors or with your fingers. But it will take a while for them to get back their round shape. three of the four large ones of mine is round and the six small ones are getting their round shape. I heard you can also flatten them out to look more natural. I might do that to one of my large ones when it grows about the size of yours. =)


OK, thanks! I might divide mine some day.


----------



## Flutteri

@ Niece
You mean the coconut shell-house? I made it myself out of a coconut.


----------



## Niece

Flutteri said:


> @ Niece
> You mean the coconut shell-house? I made it myself out of a coconut.


Yeah that's what I meant lol.
I swear I've seen them for sell somewhere but maybe I was imagining things.
Maybe i'll try making one. Thanks. :]


----------



## Tree

Niece said:


> Yeah that's what I meant lol.
> I swear I've seen them for sell somewhere but maybe I was imagining things.
> Maybe i'll try making one. Thanks. :]



nope you were not imagining things, The last time I saw one was at petsmart LONG ago over at the hermit crab stuff or the reptile or the hamster section. But yeah you can make one.. >_> <_< I bet it is even cheaper then the Petsmart ones. XD

EDIT! found it! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752437&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


----------



## Niece

Tree said:


> nope you were not imagining things, The last time I saw one was at petsmart LONG ago over at the hermit crab stuff or the reptile or the hamster section. But yeah you can make one.. >_> <_< I bet it is even cheaper then the Petsmart ones. XD
> 
> EDIT! found it! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752437&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo




thank you. :]
The price isn't that bad so I might be getting one. I wonder if it's aquarium safe though?


----------



## Tree

good question. you could buy it and soak it for a day just to make sure?


----------



## Flutteri

That Petsmart coconut looks totally aquarium safe for me. But it's a good thing to scrub/wash it before putting it into the tank.


----------



## tlatch89

edward steady chillin..


----------



## Flutteri

^ Beautiful!


----------



## tlatch89

Flutteri said:


> ^ Beautiful!


I like yours as well! I can't wait until my ferns start getting big like yours.


----------



## Flutteri

tlatch89 said:


> I like yours as well! I can't wait until my ferns start getting big like yours.


 Thanks! Do you use fertilizers or any carbon source/CO2? My Java Ferns especially like liquid carbon.


----------



## tlatch89

Flutteri said:


> Thanks! Do you use fertilizers or any carbon source/CO2? My Java Ferns especially like liquid carbon.


Yep flourish comp. and flourish excel. The ferns were part of a recent plant trade, they should start growing nicely soon


----------



## Aluyasha

Moved some stuff around and got Vitellius a new tank. 
Augustus and his 4 gallon:

Julius and his 3 gallon:

Vitellius and his 1.5 gallon:


----------



## 2muttz

Aluyasha ~ those are absolutely stunning! I particularly like the blue gravel with the natural decor.The contrast is beautiful. Looks amazing, especially with your boy's lovely colors! 

I've asked my husband for another betta tank for Christmas, and I'm spending all my time in here stealing, er, umm, formulating, some wonderful ideas....


----------



## Aluyasha

2muttz said:


> Aluyasha ~ those are absolutely stunning! I particularly like the blue gravel with the natural decor.The contrast is beautiful. Looks amazing, especially with your boy's lovely colors!
> 
> I've asked my husband for another betta tank for Christmas, and I'm spending all my time in here stealing, er, umm, formulating, some wonderful ideas....


 Thank you. 
I love the gravel too, it is a great color and the paint never seems to wear off. I got it off of someone else who did not tell me where they got it otherwise all of my tanks would have it. lol


----------



## Ramla

Finally got my tank put back together again, after the passing of Odin; developed a horrible issue with his swim bladder that eventually caught up with the strong soul RIP little dude...

But figured I would show you guys the fresh set up 









Little toad totem guards the aquarium XD










It looks a little bare right now, but I plan on getting some compacta to put in there, and I also have a little anubias nana that is attached to a rock in the back corner, and am just waiting for it to fill out a bit. Also I love the marimo balls ^^ the petco I work at finally got one in and I snatched that bugger up quick.

Also question.. I just noticed that I have acquired 2 little hitchhikers, they are tiny little snails, that are a light brown color. I tried to take a pic, but they were too small for my camera to focus on. Is anyone able to tell what kind of snails they are at this stage? And I'm not entirely sure if I should keep them or not?


----------



## Flutteri

^ Cute tank! Those snails are some sort of aquatic snails but without a pic it's hard to identify them. What shape is their shell? 

Here's few different shell-types: 
Common pond snail:
http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/uploads/newbb/14507_4f5a8cdb672c6.jpg

Trumpet snail:
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug_S98.jpg

Ram's horn snail:
http://www.fishponds.com/images/Black Rams Horn Snail web.JPG

And whatever type they are, they can be beneficial to the tank: they eat waste food, algae etc. So you can keep them.  But they can reproduce fast if there's too much stuff for them to eat.


----------



## Tree

my latest update on my tanks. I made each boy a hid out and placed them in last night. =)


----------



## Ramla

Flutteri said:


> ^ Cute tank! Those snails are some sort of aquatic snails but without a pic it's hard to identify them. What shape is their shell?
> 
> Here's few different shell-types:
> Common pond snail:
> http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/uploads/newbb/14507_4f5a8cdb672c6.jpg
> 
> Trumpet snail:
> http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug_S98.jpg
> 
> Ram's horn snail:
> http://www.fishponds.com/images/Black Rams Horn Snail web.JPG
> 
> And whatever type they are, they can be beneficial to the tank: they eat waste food, algae etc. So you can keep them.  But they can reproduce fast if there's too much stuff for them to eat.


Not entirely sure on their shape yet XD they are still pretty tiny, smaller than my pinky fingernail, though definitely not the rams horn.

I think the reproduction part is the only thing I am worried about, I'd rather not have an explosion of snails :/ Though I have heard that bettas will sometimes eat baby snails? Is that true?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yes, I did have a snail infestation but....yeah my girls completely demolished all my snails lol, didn't even leave one to grow up so you should be fine


----------



## Flutteri

Ramla said:


> Not entirely sure on their shape yet XD they are still pretty tiny, smaller than my pinky fingernail, though definitely not the rams horn.
> 
> I think the reproduction part is the only thing I am worried about, I'd rather not have an explosion of snails :/ Though I have heard that bettas will sometimes eat baby snails? Is that true?


I've heard that too that bettas eat small snails. I haven't ever seen a betta eating a snail though...

EDIT: I see lilnaugrim already answered the question...  
My bettas have always been the opposite = no interest in snails.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Flutteri said:


> My bettas have always been the opposite = no interest in snails.


Ugg, you're lucky! I can't keep any snail/invert in my tank without them killing/eating it! So....you can image I've got lots of algae....sigh


----------



## Flutteri

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg, you're lucky! I can't keep any snail/invert in my tank without them killing/eating it! So....you can image I've got lots of algae....sigh


But you can keep larger snails, like apple or zebra snails.  Although if they made babies, your bettas would probably eat them... But adults are definitely too large for bettas mouth.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Flutteri said:


> But you can keep larger snails, like apple or zebra snails.  Although if they made babies, your bettas would probably eat them... But adults are definitely too large for bettas mouth.


Oh no, they don't eat the adults they just kill them. They pick their eye's and then continue on to destroy their body once the snail is dead. I literally cannot keep any snails, I've tried all types! :-/


----------



## Flutteri

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh no, they don't eat the adults they just kill them. They pick their eye's and then continue on to destroy their body once the snail is dead. I literally cannot keep any snails, I've tried all types! :-/


WOW... You got true assassin bettas! You can't keep shrimps either..?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Flutteri said:


> WOW... You got true assassin bettas! You can't keep shrimps either..?


Assassins, Ninjas, Knights, yep got them all haha. Shimps are a huuuge no-no, they gobble them up like snacks the instant they hit the water! I've tried Amano, Ghost, and Neo's and no such luck, I've debated a Bamboo shrimp but I'm not sure I could handle a shrimp that grows up to 5 inches :shock: they kind of skeeve me out too lol I don't mind when they're in the water, just when I have to transport them or move them somewhere haha


----------



## Flutteri

lilnaugrim said:


> Assassins, Ninjas, Knights, yep got them all haha. Shimps are a huuuge no-no, they gobble them up like snacks the instant they hit the water! I've tried Amano, Ghost, and Neo's and no such luck, I've debated a Bamboo shrimp but I'm not sure I could handle a shrimp that grows up to 5 inches :shock: they kind of skeeve me out too lol I don't mind when they're in the water, just when I have to transport them or move them somewhere haha


Amazing... You may have little piranhas instead of bettas! Yeah that 5 inch shrimp sounds a bit creepy...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Flutteri said:


> Amazing... You may have little piranhas instead of bettas! Yeah that 5 inch shrimp sounds a bit creepy...


lol yeah, I'll have to look for their little sharp teeth tomorrow to confirm it! lol


----------



## Draug Isilme

Tree said:


> my latest update on my tanks. I made each boy a hid out and placed them in last night. =)


You have a very good eye for color. Your use of decorations compliment each of your bettas very well ^.^


----------



## zombieaddict

This is my new betta in his temp 2.5 gallon home:









The lighting is horrible, I'll have to get a better picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## countyrd419

I like your background. Very realistic. I tried to find some at my local Petsmart but none of them were good. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Ramla

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh yes, I did have a snail infestation but....yeah my girls completely demolished all my snails lol, didn't even leave one to grow up so you should be fine





Flutteri said:


> I've heard that too that bettas eat small snails. I haven't ever seen a betta eating a snail though...
> 
> EDIT: I see lilnaugrim already answered the question...
> My bettas have always been the opposite = no interest in snails.


Haha thanks for the input on that you two  With my previous betta I always debated on if I should get a snail, since my anubias nana liked to be the cause of some algal growth, but I guess now I guess that decision was sort of decided for me XD So here's hopin that once I get a betta he likes to snack on snails every so often

And I was wrong! They may possibly be ram's horn, I meant to say they definitely weren't the trumpet snails..got turned around I guess.

And @lilnaugrim, I feel your pain, I tried to keep ghost shrimp with my previous betta to hopefully help with the algae, since I had a smaller tank and a snail's output would have been too much. Surprisingly the smallest one lasted the longest, and that was a week before they got all gobbled


----------



## Jell156

I wish I can post a pic but for some reason it wont let me


----------



## keepsmiling




----------



## lilnaugrim

Those are beautiful tanks as always KeepSmiling!!!

Oh and on a side note: Ghost Shrimp don't actually eat algae or at least not much. They are scavenger's like Cories so they eat left over flake/pellets that the fish don't eat.


----------



## Hanzobanana1

*Dont freak out*

BEFORE YOU JUDGE; please note that this is a temporary tank. I dont have alot of money but Im saving up and Frannie will soon have a BIG tank! One with a filter and plants, etc. She does have a heater and a betta hammock though. Please no rude comments on the size, thank you.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Tree

Hanzobanana1 said:


> BEFORE YOU JUDGE; please note that this is a temporary tank. I dont have alot of money but Im saving up and Frannie will soon have a BIG tank! One with a filter and plants, etc. She does have a heater and a betta hammock though. Please no rude comments on the size, thank you.
> View attachment 245337



I think it is a nice tank. =) better than the little cups at the stores. =) I see many people have kritter keepers for betta tanks. <3


----------



## dramaqueen

I keep mine in kritter keepers.


----------



## Elsewhere

30 gallon, home to:
9 female Bettas
1 Bristlenose Pleco
2 adult Mystery Snails
Numerous baby Mystery Snails

Plants:
Amazon Sword
Water Wisteria
Anubias
Corkscrew Valisneria
Jungle Valisneria
Green Cabomba
Hornwart
Java Fern
Mystery Plant
Smaller type of Sword










10 gallon, home to:
3 male Bettas
1 baby Mystery Snail

Plants:
Hornwart
Water Wisteria
Java Fern
Amazon Sword
Green Cabomba


----------



## zombieaddict

Elsewhere, my first thought when I saw your male betta tank was "You housed three males together without a bloodbath?! I must know your secret!" and then I realized that the tank is divided. It's very pretty.


----------



## Danggo

New member here and this is my new 5 gallon tank with my betta rufus. Thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim

Updates to my Marineland 3 gallon Eclipse! I've had my plants grow in very well but mostly I've done a darn good job at growing algae lol

I use a 9 inch 6,500K Fluorescent tube and regular sand, dose regularly with SeaChem Flourish and Root tabs.

Plants:
Red Rotala
Dwarf Hairgrass
Crypt Parva
Anubias
Quillwort


----------



## Bombalurina

Rescaped my 23 gallon community yesterday after I noticed the plants rotting and a foul smell coming from the substrate and filter. Still need to fiddle around a bit, and I'd prefer to have Eco-complete or something as the substrate, but this will do for now. The fish are a bit freaked out at how bright it all is, I think.


----------



## Tree

Danggo: I love the ice cream cup~ 8D

lilnaugrim: I always wanted a live plant tank setup. One day I will but I don't wanna deal with the plants. lol I love the black gravel with the bright green plants. 

Bombalurina: I LOOOVE the setup and the white sand! 8D


----------



## Elsewhere

zombieaddict said:


> Elsewhere, my first thought when I saw your male betta tank was "You housed three males together without a bloodbath?! I must know your secret!" and then I realized that the tank is divided. It's very pretty.


LOL, I should have thought of someone thinking that! XD Thank you, I'm hoping to get some more plants tomorrow and make it a jungle for the boys


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> lilnaugrim: I always wanted a live plant tank setup. One day I will but I don't wanna deal with the plants. lol I love the black gravel with the bright green plants.


Thanks! It's actually not too high maintenance of a tank really. The only "high" maintenance plant I have in there is the dwarf hair grass and it's been doing great under my 6,500K fluorescent and just root tabs with the SeaChem flourish weekly. But if you just get some substrate like Eco-Complete or FloraMax then you don't even have to dose ferts and just have to get with the lights at 6,500K really. Not too bad ^_^ And if you get low light plants you won't have to worry at all much, like Anubias is a great one, Java Fern and Anacharis are both amazing and will grow even brighter green under higher lighting :-D


----------



## Coda539

lilnaugrim - Looks great! I have that same tank, where did you get the bulb for it? I see you switched out the filter system too..I'd love to do that eventually, it would definitely make cleaning a lot easier!

I added some DHG to Coda's 3 gallon..we'll see how it does. Even though I love the colors of the plants I'm eventually going to switch to all live plants.










This one's a little bit dark but this is the 1.75g my girl is in atm. She also has a couple of silk plants until I can transition to all live ^^


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Thanks! It's actually not too high maintenance of a tank really. The only "high" maintenance plant I have in there is the dwarf hair grass and it's been doing great under my 6,500K fluorescent and just root tabs with the SeaChem flourish weekly. But if you just get some substrate like Eco-Complete or FloraMax then you don't even have to dose ferts and just have to get with the lights at 6,500K really. Not too bad ^_^ And if you get low light plants you won't have to worry at all much, like Anubias is a great one, Java Fern and Anacharis are both amazing and will grow even brighter green under higher lighting :-D



Once I am ready for one, I will definitly get the low light plants that are easy. I don't think the Anubias I had in there in the beginning lasted because I was doing water changes almost every day for cycling the tank. =(


----------



## lilnaugrim

Coda539 said:


> lilnaugrim - Looks great! I have that same tank, where did you get the bulb for it? I see you switched out the filter system too..I'd love to do that eventually, it would definitely make cleaning a lot easier!


You mean the Marineland Eclipse? I actually got it from my mom who found it at a yard sale and it didn't have the filter in it so I just used my Tetra Whisper 3i. The fluorescent I just got off amazon, you can use any 9 inch two pin fluorescent in there  nothing special. But yeah, I've seen pictures of the original filter and I don't think I could deal with that either!


----------



## Polkadot

keepsmiling said:


>


Those tanks look really great,like true little ponds.


----------



## Bethany

*My baby betta's 10gal*

If you look close the little guy is in the bottom left corner :lol:


----------



## Glory

purdy


----------



## Bethany

:lol:Thanks


----------



## Aluyasha

Vitellius' 1.5 gallon:

Hadrian's 3 gallon:

Augustus' 4 gallon:


----------



## Boostedmopar

*Tank#1 (of 4) Betta community*

This is my complete-for-now Betta community aquarium. This family has been living peacefully together for close to a year. Plants are Fluval, heater is a Marina adjustable, and filtration was changed over to a foam filter. Lighting is LED. The wood is mopani wood.


----------



## Boostedmopar

Those are some pretty cool tanks Aluyasha.


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you, it took a lot of planning to get them right. I am sure I will rearrange them again soon though. lol


----------



## Boostedmopar

That has always been my problem. I think I'm done, but I've only just begun.


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This is my crowntail Pico's tank.


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This is Pico medical tank. We are fighting fin rot right now.:-(


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This is Pico. Hate that my file sizes are to big to fit into one post.


----------



## Tree

Awww poor Pico cannot be in his beautiful tank until he's healed. D= 

Mine is going through the same treatment. LOL and he hates the smaller tank. =P


----------



## Vergil

The set up is similar for both tanks so I don't play favorites (for now). Not too happy with both setups. The boys love the plants but it's hard to train Hiko to move in circles with so many obstacles...


----------



## MrsRowell706

this is my betta thomas Ive had him almost a year now he seems to be happy in this environment since he's doing well here should I just let him be? I never new this much about the betta's just what the pet store told me. I have 2 others also one has a swollen belly I think its from over feeding him I was never told to fast them for a day I will post pics of my other 2 as well. any advise would be great


----------



## MrsRowell706

This is Bell he is new to our home he is very happy always swimming and always greets me at the glass so far he is doing very well


----------



## MrsRowell706

this is Percy we've had him almost a year also he is the one with the swollen belly


----------



## Fenghuang

Mrs.Rowell, your bettas are beautiful and I am sure you care about them, but I would highly recommend a slightly larger setup for them. There is nothing wrong with a vase or a bowl, but yours seem a bit on the small side. 

You have three, you say? A ten gallon tank from Walmart is fairly inexpensive, and divided into three section, would be much easier to maintain. Plus, you would have much more room to decorate. 

Your fish would also benefit from a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and should ideally be kept at around 76-82 degrees. Unless you live somewhere warm, a heater would be needed to achieve that. Bettas' immune systems are weakened when they are too cold, making them more vulnerable to illness. Their metabolism also slow down, which could lead to complications like bloat.

I am confident that you would only be pleased with the changes if you choose to switch over.


----------



## Tree

Fenghuang is right. But you have VERY beautiful bettas. A divided 10 gallon with a heater would make your job easier and for the betta to grow more. =)


----------



## MrsRowell706

Thank you I am definitely going to buy them bigger bowls then maybe after the holidays I will look into the 10 gallon and a heater. right now my house stays at around 75 degrees there in the warmest part of the house


----------



## MrsRowell706

your Bettas are very beautiful also


----------



## chicagonative

I just bought my 5 year old son a betta for the first time. I've never owned one before, but the pet people at Walmart pointed out a great starter 1-gallon tank and some supplies. I used Betta Pro water since we have hard tap water and I don't want to risk killing it, and the bowl comes with a plug-in LED bulb. It's a female, sapphire blue, and we named her Saphira.


----------



## DatBetta

Yes I realize his plant is too big xD
Yes I also realize it's upside down


----------



## DatBetta

Tried to fix by flipping upside down we'll see


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol DatBetta. Tank looks good and the plant isn't too big!! He'll totally love it! Lots of plants are good because they like to swim through them and rest on them ^_^


----------



## MrsRowell706

Im going to buy a tank off a friend it is barely used its a 5.5 gallon tank how long should I let it run before putting my one betta in?


----------



## lilnaugrim

chicagonative said:


> I just bought my 5 year old son a betta for the first time. I've never owned one before, but the pet people at Walmart pointed out a great starter 1-gallon tank and some supplies. I used Betta Pro water since we have hard tap water and I don't want to risk killing it, and the bowl comes with a plug-in LED bulb. It's a female, sapphire blue, and we named her Saphira.


She's adorable! Keep an eye out with those plants. Plastic plants are notorious at ripping Betta's delicate fins! A good way to test ornaments and plants alike is to run old pantyhose over them, if the pantyhose snags then it will snag your Betta's fins as well and rip them!

Also, make sure you keep up on water changes for your little girl! With a 1 gallon she will need at least two 50% changes in one week alone to keep ammonia down (fish poop and other waste)



MrsRowell706 said:


> Im going to buy a tank off a friend it is barely used its a 5.5 gallon tank how long should I let it run before putting my one betta in?


Ideally you want to let the tank cycle; go through the Nitrogen Cycle. I suggest you read our three stickies in the Betta Care section about the Cycle! They'll be very helpful :-D

With cycling your tank with just fish food or shrimp from the grocery store it takes about a month. If you use pure ammonia drops to get your ammonia source, it takes about two-three weeks. If you're going to use your fish as the ammonia source, you put him in right away and it takes a month to cycle and can cause ammonia burns to your fish so Fish-Less cycling is recommended of course.


----------



## Tree

here is an update on my tanks. I added the hidy holes in them. Though the boys don't really use them too much. sad... and they get dirty inside really fast. not sure how long they will stay in there. XD


----------



## carlos puron

Here's where I'm starting my sorority so far I have 3 girls along with guppies tetras and 2 clown loaches im waiting on some plants and I'm getting a couple of girls from atena to give them this new house 

Don't pay too much attention to the pipe it's a project I'm trying to build an underwater waterfall


----------



## alyymarie

These are my 2 betta tanks - my male has a 10 gallon to himself (he looks so small in there lol),
and my baby betta has a 3 gallon


----------



## Danggo

Updated divided 5 gallon tank. With vanilla sky and rufus. Thanks.


----------



## beccadsl

Here are my two betta tanks: The first is a 10 gallon and the second is a 5 gallon.


----------



## Tree

Be careful with that Asian temple, one of my other bettas got stuck and died on the top hole. T^T this is what happened to him:


----------



## beccadsl

Thanks for the tip! I might have to remove it to be on the safe side...


----------



## Tree

Or what you can do is to fill in the hole and part of the inside withe aquarium safe Silicone sealant. That way you can keep it in there without your boy getting stuck. I was thinking about doing that with mine but I went with a nature look with mine. =P


----------



## Kithy

Tree said:


> Or what you can do is to fill in the hole and part of the inside withe aquarium safe Silicone sealant. That way you can keep it in there without your boy getting stuck. I was thinking about doing that with mine but I went with a nature look with mine. =P


+ a billion.

Check all the edges when you take it out as well. I had to take a metal file to my red pagoda after seeing the damage Alacrity suffered. I felt awful


----------



## MrsRowell706

My 2 babys new home cant wait to get them im there to see how they like have a big new home hope the transition goes well


----------



## kyle89

Welp the 10 gallon is coming along great


----------



## Sylerwin

chicagonative said:


> I just bought my 5 year old son a betta for the first time. I've never owned one before, but the pet people at Walmart pointed out a great starter 1-gallon tank and some supplies. I used Betta Pro water since we have hard tap water and I don't want to risk killing it, and the bowl comes with a plug-in LED bulb. It's a female, sapphire blue, and we named her Saphira.


Also make sure you have a heater for him... bettas need to be kept about 78-80F to stay healthy and happy


----------



## MrsRowell706

Sylerwin said:


> Also make sure you have a heater for him... bettas need to be kept about 78-80F to stay healthy and happy


What kind of heater would you suggest for a 1gallon I have a smaller male that I can't put in the tank with the divider he slithers right behind it so he needs his own tank


----------



## Sylerwin

MrsRowell706 said:


> What kind of heater would you suggest for a 1gallon I have a smaller male that I can't put in the tank with the divider he slithers right behind it so he needs his own tank


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11801485&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

There aren't many options for small tanks but here's two. I've personally owned the second one and I know it has a habit of breaking unexpectedly so just be sure to buy a thermometer as well and check the temp every day.


----------



## MrsRowell706

Ok thank you maybe I'll just get him a bigger one to be on the safe side


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Who's ready to get in trouble when their boyfriend gets home. I am! Please excuse the really low amount of gravel and the one with none I'm in the process of being able to finish the new tank.


----------



## tlatch89

Playing around with lights, the water is a bit cloudy due to a complete water change.


----------



## Gallifrey

tlatch89 said:


> Playing around with lights, the water is a bit cloudy due to a complete water change.


I really like these.  What tanks are those? (Brand/model)


----------



## countyrd419

*Rusty*

Here is my betta fish Rusty showing off his bright redness.


----------



## DBanana

My 20g long getting set up for fish arrival. MOAR PLANTS but it has a solid foundation now.

(Terrible photo)


----------



## Sylerwin

DBanana said:


> My 20g long getting set up for fish arrival. MOAR PLANTS but it has a solid foundation now.
> 
> (Terrible photo)


Love this setup. 
Question: Is the log with plants in the middle natural or artificial? I love that, wouldn't mind getting something like that for one of my tanks.


----------



## Sylerwin

countyrd419 said:


> Here is my betta fish Rusty showing off his bright redness.


Very pretty. The colors in the decoration really compliment the colors in the betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gallifrey said:


> I really like these.  What tanks are those? (Brand/model)


It's the same tank, different light. But They're the Tetra Cube 3 Gallon which I don't they sell in stores anymore, or at least my Wal-Mart doesn't. I got the last one on clearance for 21 dollars ^_^ But you can still get them online. They aren't using the stock light though, the LED dims quickly over just a few weeks and doesn't grow plants at all. I use a small 5.5 inch Clamp light on mine with a 6,500K CFL to grow my plants.


----------



## DBanana

Sylerwin said:


> Love this setup.
> Question: Is the log with plants in the middle natural or artificial? I love that, wouldn't mind getting something like that for one of my tanks.


Thanks! It's a natural log that I got from Big Al's. Lots of grub holes in it (which cut down on the price too, lol).


----------



## Tree

My boy Sardine got a decor change. added purple rocks and a splash of yellow to make the purple stand out. Normally I would take better pictures than this but I was too lazy to get a good shot. XD


----------



## MrsRowell706

Wow I love it


----------



## Betta4

I've been trying to load pictures of my aquariums, but it does not work here?? I was able to load in my album...?


----------



## 2muttz

That is just gorgeous ~ and the color combination complements him so well !




Tree said:


> My boy Sardine got a decor change. added purple rocks and a splash of yellow to make the purple stand out. Normally I would take better pictures than this but I was too lazy to get a good shot. XD


----------



## Gallifrey

lilnaugrim said:


> It's the same tank, different light. But They're the Tetra Cube 3 Gallon which I don't they sell in stores anymore, or at least my Wal-Mart doesn't. I got the last one on clearance for 21 dollars ^_^ But you can still get them online. They aren't using the stock light though, the LED dims quickly over just a few weeks and doesn't grow plants at all. I use a small 5.5 inch Clamp light on mine with a 6,500K CFL to grow my plants.


Thanks! I'd love to buy one of them (if it's still available) whenever I decide to invest in another betta fish. Just wish it had a top to it. D:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gallifrey said:


> Thanks! I'd love to buy one of them (if it's still available) whenever I decide to invest in another betta fish. Just wish it had a top to it. D:


It does have a top, it's an acrylic top that sits on the tank. There's space for heater cords and a filter as well as a slot for the LED light housing to sit in.


----------



## Twisted_Angel

*My 5 gallon betta tank*

Here is my 5 gallon hex tank:









And here is the tennant, a camera-shy black copper halfmoon male named serpent (the picture was taken a couple months ago, so there is less growth:









I had a couple of tiger nerites in there with him, but they didn't do well. I think my water was too soft for them. The stuff on the stone in the last pic is the remains of a high-calcium algae pellet, but they didn't do any good


----------



## Nessert

:thumbsup:*I'm trying to improve my aquarium.. if someone could give me some design ideas i would appreciate it
i can change everything except for the background bcuz it is painted in the inside*:BIGhmm:


----------



## Bounce

Haven't been on in a while and am popping in to post a quick picture of my 10 gallon tank. I threw away all the dwarf water lettuce because it was so irritating while trying to clean the gravel, sticking to my hands and the gravel vacuum, and replaced it was some anacharis.


----------



## Tree

One of my boys 3 gallon planted tank I just finished today. Right now Anchovy is in the 1 gallon Hospital tank getting treated for fin rot. so he cannot enjoy the live plants. =( He was used to fake silk plants. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> One of my boys 3 gallon planted tank I just finished today. Right now Anchovy is in the 1 gallon Hospital tank getting treated for fin rot. so he cannot enjoy the live plants. =( He was used to fake silk plants. =)


Looks good! Is that Mondo or Kyoto grass? Also are the Anacharis still in bundles?


----------



## Tree

thanks =)

it's Mondo, I heard that they rot when fully submerged though. thinking of a way to have them still in the tank without rotting on me. =/ 

you mean the plants in back? My local fish store said they are Hornwort. but I'm pretty sure they look alike. XD and yeah they are in a bundle. but some are floaters.


----------



## Gallifrey

So, I wasn't planning on getting another betta today. All I was planning to do was go to the UPS Store to drop something off, but then there was an aquarium store right next door, so I had to go in! The store was having a special: buy the filter and the tank together for only $20. So I bought them. (I may replace the filter later on, as well as a new heater because I don't like using the current heater in the tank for winter. I also plopped a floating log in there after taking this photo.) Over $100 later... Here is the new set up for my new boy! I found him at Petco. He and his new home are in the family room. The tank is Cambodia themed.  He's been swimming around and hiding a lot. Whenever I can't see him, I'm pretty sure he's hiding inside of that giant silk plant in the back. xD I'm also debating whether or not to attach a light at the top, but I most likely will not. The family gets plenty of natural light during the day.

P.S. I'm taking suggestions for a name!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> thanks =)
> 
> it's Mondo, I heard that they rot when fully submerged though. thinking of a way to have them still in the tank without rotting on me. =/
> 
> you mean the plants in back? My local fish store said they are Hornwort. but I'm pretty sure they look alike. XD and yeah they are in a bundle. but some are floaters.


Yeah that's not Hornwort, definitely Anacharis. Well for them to grow properly you need to unbundle them and plant them that way. Some of them can float, Anacharis loves to float


----------



## Sally M

*My 3 tanks*

I just started out with a Fluval 2g, then a NPT Fluval 5.6g, and then an AquaTop 14.5g. I'm going to start a journal for them all soon with more pics and info on the residents.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Had some spare java fern floating around in an empty tank so figured why not put it to use.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah that's not Hornwort, definitely Anacharis. Well for them to grow properly you need to unbundle them and plant them that way. Some of them can float, Anacharis loves to float



So will the Anacharis stay put in the gravel if I unbundle it when I have to do a 30% water change? What other good plant would be an easy and low light plant to be in the gravel? 

I kinda want one more plant in the tank, or do you think it would be too much for the small 3 gallon tank?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> So will the Anacharis stay put in the gravel if I unbundle it when I have to do a 30% water change? What other good plant would be an easy and low light plant to be in the gravel?
> 
> I kinda want one more plant in the tank, or do you think it would be too much for the small 3 gallon tank?


Yes, just shove it down in the gravel and use your hand to push some more gravel around it to keep it anchored and after a while it will grow roots ^_^ But plants usually grow better when given a little space to breath from each stem 

Psssh, my 3 gallon is like a jungle lol Well here's an update on my 3 gallon anyway just so you can see. Hard to see but I also have Ancharis floating ^_^



Other great plants are: Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Dwarf Lily, Tiger Lily(just trim the pads and it will stay low and bushy), Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, any Hygrophila plant basically, Green Rotala or Ludwigia, floating Pennywort or Moneywort. There are a lot of plants you could get


----------



## MrsRowell706

this is Bells new home a 10g all to his self for now


----------



## MrsRowell706

This is Thomas's 20g tank I had a divider in there but he's very territorial and some how was getting over so now he has the whole tank to him self


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, just shove it down in the gravel and use your hand to push some more gravel around it to keep it anchored and after a while it will grow roots ^_^ But plants usually grow better when given a little space to breath from each stem
> 
> Psssh, my 3 gallon is like a jungle lol Well here's an update on my 3 gallon anyway just so you can see. Hard to see but I also have Ancharis floating ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Other great plants are: Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, Dwarf Lily, Tiger Lily(just trim the pads and it will stay low and bushy), Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, any Hygrophila plant basically, Green Rotala or Ludwigia, floating Pennywort or Moneywort. There are a lot of plants you could get



Oooh cool setup! I think I wanna get some Water Wisteria! some of the other plants I read that you mentioned needs more light and co2 boost and fertilizer.


----------



## carlos puron

*my tanks*

So just decided to share my tanks my 3 boys leviatan and dragon in a 5 gal each one and then logan in his 2.5 gal then my grow plants set up with the girl i have for adoption at this moment I'm growing salvinia minima and red root floaters to add to my last tank my 75 gal sorority housing 6 girls 8 guppies 8 tetras and my big boys two clown loaches  

The light at the bottom doesn't stay on all nigth just a couple of hours after main lights go off


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> Oooh cool setup! I think I wanna get some Water Wisteria! some of the other plants I read that you mentioned needs more light and co2 boost and fertilizer.


Such as? I've had all those plants in low light set up's and they did fine.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Such as? I've had all those plants in low light set up's and they did fine.



The Dwarf Lily, Tiger Lily and the Water Sprite were the only three I looked up that needed a little more care. I would not chance those with me I just don't want to kill it. I used to have a green thumb but now... not so much. ^^;

But I will stick with the java moss and the Wisteria. Those are easy to get at Petsmart anyway.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Water Sprite is one of the least needing plants of all lol. I've had it all sorts of tanks and it's always done well, it likes to float more though.

The Dwarf Lily and the Tiger Lily are the same, low light plants that don't really need a lot of care. Yes liquid ferts always help but my Dwarf Lily has done amazing without anything extra!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Water Sprite is one of the least needing plants of all lol. I've had it all sorts of tanks and it's always done well, it likes to float more though.
> 
> The Dwarf Lily and the Tiger Lily are the same, low light plants that don't really need a lot of care. Yes liquid ferts always help but my Dwarf Lily has done amazing without anything extra!



Hmmm do you know where I could buy some of those plants for future ref? I would REALLY love to get a tiger lily <3 8D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> Hmmm do you know where I could buy some of those plants for future ref? I would REALLY love to get a tiger lily <3 8D


I get most of my plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com, she has amazing plants and usually gives you a little extra if she's got it ^_^ very pleasant to work with! And if you enter BETTAFISH for a coupon you get a little discount, it's not much but every penny counts!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> I get most of my plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com, she has amazing plants and usually gives you a little extra if she's got it ^_^ very pleasant to work with! And if you enter BETTAFISH for a coupon you get a little discount, it's not much but every penny counts!



sweet! I will book mark that site! Thanks =D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> sweet! I will book mark that site! Thanks =D


Very welcome! Occasionally I'll order from Liveaquaria or ThatPetPlace but planted aquariums central usually beats them all with the best prices and best looking plants too ^_^


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Very welcome! Occasionally I'll order from Liveaquaria or ThatPetPlace but planted aquariums central usually beats them all with the best prices and best looking plants too ^_^



yeah it looks like she has really good prices! 8D


----------



## Justeller

Here is the two year old, "Fishy"








And the knew guy I got three days ago, yet to be named


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Very welcome! Occasionally I'll order from Liveaquaria or ThatPetPlace but planted aquariums central usually beats them all with the best prices and best looking plants too ^_^



I do have a question for ya though, how much do you do Water changes for your 3 gallon planted tank? I don't wanna do a 30% and kill the plants.


----------



## carlos puron

I want a dwaft lily  thanks for share lilnangurim

Tree about water changes one of my tanks is full of java moss and I don't do water changes that often one every two weeks 25% in a 5 gal


----------



## Tree

Oooh sweet. so about the dead leaves, what do you do with the floaters? do you take them out right away?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> I do have a question for ya though, how much do you do Water changes for your 3 gallon planted tank? I don't wanna do a 30% and kill the plants.





Tree said:


> Oooh sweet. so about the dead leaves, what do you do with the floaters? do you take them out right away?


It's actually an NPT so I only do changes around once a month. I've been doing them more often though to help get rid of algae in there. I have a snail and an Oto (not her permanent home) so they take care of the dead leaves for me and they're working on the algae right now. But I generally do around a 60-70% change when I do it and then top off through the week. Water changes won't kill your plants  at least not that I've ever seen!


----------



## carlos puron

You shouldn't have dead leafs if they start turning yellow and melting something is going wrong could be lighthing floaters come out on water change but tgey don't die very often they keep on reproducing the salvinia I have I started with two handfuls that I bought from afishpond a member in here and they cover all my 75 gallon now


----------



## lilnaugrim

carlos puron said:


> You shouldn't have dead leafs if they start turning yellow and melting something is going wrong could be lighthing floaters come out on water change but tgey don't die very often they keep on reproducing the salvinia I have I started with two handfuls that I bought from afishpond a member in here and they cover all my 75 gallon now


Well as plants grow they tend to block out the light of the lower portion which does result in dead leaves, it's very normal but usually snails, oto's and cory's will clean that up a little. You can suck them out with a turkey baster too.


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> You shouldn't have dead leafs if they start turning yellow and melting something is going wrong could be lighthing floaters come out on water change but tgey don't die very often they keep on reproducing the salvinia I have I started with two handfuls that I bought from afishpond a member in here and they cover all my 75 gallon now


The leaves are not dead per-say but when I was placing them into the tank and rearranging them, some of the green leaves fell off. should I do a large water change to get most of the leaves out?




lilnaugrim said:


> It's actually an NPT so I only do changes around once a month. I've been doing them more often though to help get rid of algae in there. I have a snail and an Oto (not her permanent home) so they take care of the dead leaves for me and they're working on the algae right now. But I generally do around a 60-70% change when I do it and then top off through the week. Water changes won't kill your plants  at least not that I've ever seen!


ok good and of course... PETSMART told me that I don't need to do a water change once a month (without a planted tank at the time) and she asked me how my one plant survived doing so many water changes. I am not taking any advice to the fish care people at that place again. I asked if a Peacock fern is a good aquarium plant for a betta and she said yes. I read after buying it that is it NOT a aquarium plant. x_x


----------



## carlos puron

I guess my boys have been doing a good work but I get some floaters out sonetimes to keep light coming in


----------



## carlos puron

Oo when I move stuff around I just take the leafs out those that I see if I find sone more later I take them out


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> ok good and of course... PETSMART told me that I don't need to do a water change once a month (without a planted tank at the time) and she asked me how my one plant survived doing so many water changes. I am not taking any advice to the fish care people at that place again. I asked if a Peacock fern is a good aquarium plant for a betta and she said yes. I read after buying it that is it NOT a aquarium plant. x_x


Oh lol, yeah they can be funny sometimes >.< all my non-NPT but still planted tanks get their weekly changes of around 50% depending on the tank. I dose weekly SeaChem Flourish and use API root tabs and they do just fine. I did notice in my 33 though since I wasn't doing water changes on it because it was being medicated that the plants did flourish more after not doing water changes for more than a month. But one of my other 3 gallon's didn't do much growing after not being changed for a month, it's super heavily planted and I do test regularly. But idk, the 33 is the only one I've noticed that benefited from not being changed as much, the rest of them didn't seem to matter to me.

Perhaps other's have differing experiences and it would be nice to hear them!

And yeah, Mondo Grass/Kyoto Grass and Peacock Fern's are the worst offender's of being sold as aquatic >.< then lucky bamboo which is fine if the root portion is submerged but not the entire shoot, which not everyone knows.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh lol, yeah they can be funny sometimes >.< all my non-NPT but still planted tanks get their weekly changes of around 50% depending on the tank. I dose weekly SeaChem Flourish and use API root tabs and they do just fine. I did notice in my 33 though since I wasn't doing water changes on it because it was being medicated that the plants did flourish more after not doing water changes for more than a month. But one of my other 3 gallon's didn't do much growing after not being changed for a month, it's super heavily planted and I do test regularly. But idk, the 33 is the only one I've noticed that benefited from not being changed as much, the rest of them didn't seem to matter to me.
> 
> Perhaps other's have differing experiences and it would be nice to hear them!
> 
> And yeah, Mondo Grass/Kyoto Grass and Peacock Fern's are the worst offender's of being sold as aquatic >.< then lucky bamboo which is fine if the root portion is submerged but not the entire shoot, which not everyone knows.


How many plants do you have in your 3 gallon? Yeah I knew the lucky bamboo needs the leaves sticking. The other ones I bought, like the Mondo grass and peacock fern I had no idea until I asked and read about them. I still have my Mondo in the tanks. I will wait until they start to change brown to take them out. 



carlos puron said:


> Oo when I move stuff around I just take the leafs out those that I see if I find sone more later I take them out


I think I stir up the water to get the junk out of the water tomorrow. =) for right now I caused enough commotion in the tanks. My bettas are getting mad. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> How many plants do you have in your 3 gallon? Yeah I knew the lucky bamboo needs the leaves sticking. The other ones I bought, like the Mondo grass and peacock fern I had no idea until I asked and read about them. I still have my Mondo in the tanks. I will wait until they start to change brown to take them out.


That's fine ^_^

And depends on which 3 gallon you're talking about, I have the Tetra Cube which I showed last page and then the other three gallon I was talking about that's not NPT but is still planted is my Eclipse 3 Marineland one. The Eclipse has a 6,500K 9 inch Fluorsecent tube (Bi-pin) and I dose that twice weekly with 3 drops of Flourish each time and has root tabs. Plants I have: dwarf hair grass mostly, Red Rotala, Quillwort, Water Sprite, Crypt Parva, 1 stem of Bacopa Carolina and two Anubias.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> That's fine ^_^
> 
> And depends on which 3 gallon you're talking about, I have the Tetra Cube which I showed last page and then the other three gallon I was talking about that's not NPT but is still planted is my Eclipse 3 Marineland one. The Eclipse has a 6,500K 9 inch Fluorsecent tube (Bi-pin) and I dose that twice weekly with 3 drops of Flourish each time and has root tabs. Plants I have: dwarf hair grass mostly, Red Rotala, Quillwort, Water Sprite, Crypt Parva, 1 stem of Bacopa Carolina and two Anubias.



Hahaha cool! I love the dwarf hair grass! but I am sure that needs fert to grow? or can that live in gravel?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah DHG likes it's root tab's and ferts. It will survive just fine without them but it won't grow lol. I had some that was just sitting in an empty tank that was nice and green but just never grew, ever lol. This one is doing well though despite the large amounts of algae >.< In my 3 gallon NPT Cube it's doing a lot better so yes, just like all sword's it's a heavy root feeder and will do best with some soil or enhanced substrate.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah DHG likes it's root tab's and ferts. It will survive just fine without them but it won't grow lol. I had some that was just sitting in an empty tank that was nice and green but just never grew, ever lol. This one is doing well though despite the large amounts of algae >.< In my 3 gallon NPT Cube it's doing a lot better so yes, just like all sword's it's a heavy root feeder and will do best with some soil or enhanced substrate.



Aww darn, 

Buuuut, I went to that website you told me about hehe and I bought two plants! this one: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ROTALA-SP-NANJENSHAN-Unique-plant_p_21.html and this one: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Dwarf-Lily-Plant-Nymphaea-stellata-_p_47.html I hope the lily plant will stay that color! it would look awesome in Sardine's tank of purple and yellow. <3


----------



## lilnaugrim

Good plants! Fair warning, when the rotala acclimates to your tank it will most likely shed it's needles for a while lol so just pick them out when you see them is all. This pic is from a few weeks ago in one of my non-NPT planted tanks. It's much more red this week but this is what it looks like normally. With the lily's if you want them to stay short and bushy, trim the pads off so just the leave's grow and then trim off the biggest leaves when they come up so they don't block the light for the little ones  This lily is under medium light so if it's closer to a good light source it will turn more reddish-purple.


----------



## Sabina88

I finally got around to taking a picture of my 2.5 tank. Its currently being used as a temporary home/hospital tank for my crown tail betta, Mars. Sorry the photos arn't great, I just took them and its night time and I had to use the flash, hope they come out ok.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Good plants! Fair warning, when the rotala acclimates to your tank it will most likely shed it's needles for a while lol so just pick them out when you see them is all. This pic is from a few weeks ago in one of my non-NPT planted tanks. It's much more red this week but this is what it looks like normally. With the lily's if you want them to stay short and bushy, trim the pads off so just the leave's grow and then trim off the biggest leaves when they come up so they don't block the light for the little ones  This lily is under medium light so if it's closer to a good light source it will turn more reddish-purple.



Oooh cool! thanks for the tip! 

also, I have bad news. my boy Anchovy might have cotton mouth! I see a white cloud inside and around his lips. D= I bought some plants at petsmart that HAD SNAILS! GAHHHH! I thought I cleaned off the pants good enough but Now I am thinking he got the fungus from either the snails or the one of the plants. I put him in QT to treat him with salt, but I may have to you fungus cure yet again if that did not do the trick. 

I am hoping that I don't have to throw away ALL of my plants in that tank now. x_x what do you think? is there anything out there that I can add in the tank to kill off any fungus but to not kill the plants and the one nitrite snail in the tank?


----------



## carlos puron

I like those lilies and now I want one too bad I can't figure where to put them but I would like to have one on each tank would they work with led? 

Tree about the snails petco has something to kill them they offered it to me but I would kill my shrimp too so maybe you can ask and for the plants I've heard that people quarantine them in a small tank I've never tried it I hope someone can help you more with that


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> I like those lilies and now I want one too bad I can't figure where to put them but I would like to have one on each tank would they work with led?
> 
> Tree about the snails petco has something to kill them they offered it to me but I would kill my shrimp too so maybe you can ask and for the plants I've heard that people quarantine them in a small tank I've never tried it I hope someone can help you more with that



they are pretty aren't they? I cannot wait for mine to come in the mail tomorrow or friday! I hope the cold wont shock the plants. I live in MN. =O 

I took out the four snails, I only seen four at least. the one snails died as my betta tried to eat it and the other snails are in my QT for now, maybe I will let them grow up and see what kind they are. They look like they have horn shells. =D


----------



## carlos puron

Yes they look pretty cool they wouldn't have problems in my big tank but I also want them in my 5 gal 

Well it has happened to me I bought some plants that came with snails but they were pond snails I just saw two on that moment and got them out nnext week they were like 40 I got as much as I could but they kept on coming I didn't used what they offered me at petco cause of my shrimps so I was getting them out as I could I didn't know but when I bought my two clown loaches they disappeared my big boys had a great lunch for about two days


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> Yes they look pretty cool they wouldn't have problems in my big tank but I also want them in my 5 gal
> 
> Well it has happened to me I bought some plants that came with snails but they were pond snails I just saw two on that moment and got them out nnext week they were like 40 I got as much as I could but they kept on coming I didn't used what they offered me at petco cause of my shrimps so I was getting them out as I could I didn't know but when I bought my two clown loaches they disappeared my big boys had a great lunch for about two days



Aw man! sucks! D= I will watch for any signs of more snails in the tank. maybe they are the tiny ones. I did have to take out the gravel to clean it so I am sure they "might" be all gone...might. x_x I sure hope so.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Check your filter too if you have one, they like to hide and eat in the filter.

I'm sorry about your boy though :-(

So I went home yesterday and my lily has nearly quadrupled in size :shock: I've had it for a while now but for some reason all my plants are bursting with growth right now and I haven't even done anything to them lol. I'll see if I can get a picture when I get out of class today. And the weather shouldn't shock your plants Tree, she packs them super well in news paper and then in some soft insulation, and usually the newspaper plants are in a bag as well so she knows how to pack her plants :-D


----------



## ChassidyH

Hi there! I'm new to the site, just wanted to show off the little dudes new 5gal. Sadly, I've only recently been educated on the whole tank situation, so he was living in less than a gallon for the first 3 months I had him. He's very active though, and seems to be healthy, minus his little bit of fin rot he has but I'm hoping the new set up and weekly water changes with AQ salt and stress coat will help that.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Check your filter too if you have one, they like to hide and eat in the filter.
> 
> I'm sorry about your boy though :-(
> 
> So I went home yesterday and my lily has nearly quadrupled in size :shock: I've had it for a while now but for some reason all my plants are bursting with growth right now and I haven't even done anything to them lol. I'll see if I can get a picture when I get out of class today. And the weather shouldn't shock your plants Tree, she packs them super well in news paper and then in some soft insulation, and usually the newspaper plants are in a bag as well so she knows how to pack her plants :-D


Ooh good point with the filter. :shock: I cleaned that up as well. I was lucky enough to have my tank still cycled after all of that cleaning. I checked everything and it seems to be still normal. Oh and I am treating him now, he acts normal and eats like a PIG so I think he will be alright. ^^ 

OMG! I am so excited then for my plant to come and bloom like mad Hahaha! that's good to hear about how she cares for the plants! :-D


ChassidyH: amazing tank and beautiful Betta! <3 I love your layout.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> Ooh good point with the filter. :shock: I cleaned that up as well. I was lucky enough to have my tank still cycled after all of that cleaning.


Oh! And just another note for everyone. When cleaning your filter, ALWAYS use conditioned water to clean your filter media and everything so that your bacteria can stay alive and continue your cycle. You cycle crashing would be the last thing you want to happen! :-D


----------



## Tanya1983

*Barnaby's Digs*

Barnaby recently upgraded to a 1.5 gallon cube. He shares spacious apartment with a pair of nerite snails.
I plan on adding some live plants in the next few weeks. Just haven't decided. Thinking of some wisteria.


----------



## Tree

WHOOO! My plants came in the mail today! but first I have to accumulate the plants first cause of the cold. I will post pictures of the two tanks that will have the new plants in them. =)


----------



## Tree

my three planted tanks. =) Now I play the waiting game to watch them grow. XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Congrats Tree! They look great!! :-D Remember there will be melting in the first two weeks or so. Anacharis specifically will pretty much die off but new shoots will grow right out of the dead plant, giving you more plants too so that's pretty awesome! Depending on how different the parameter's are, you may not have much melting at all and they'll just keep growing! ^_^


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Congrats Tree! They look great!! :-D Remember there will be melting in the first two weeks or so. Anacharis specifically will pretty much die off but new shoots will grow right out of the dead plant, giving you more plants too so that's pretty awesome! Depending on how different the parameter's are, you may not have much melting at all and they'll just keep growing! ^_^



Note taken. =) My sister is changing her betta tank into a live planted tank and that will be awesome to have some in her tank as well. =D


----------



## LittleAzul

Here is my betta Azul when we first got him. He currently lives in a 1 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow with a fake silk plant and rock. He shares it with 1 snail. I know it doesnt look like much yet.

Im hoping to upgrade him to a 3-5 gallon with more plants and a heater. I cant afford it now, but hopefully I get one for Christmas, if he can live that long since hes sick.


----------



## lilnaugrim

LittleAzul said:


> Here is my betta Azul when we first got him. He currently lives in a 1 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow with a fake silk plant and rock. He shares it with 1 snail. I know it doesnt look like much yet.
> 
> Im hoping to upgrade him to a 3-5 gallon with more plants and a heater. I cant afford it now, but hopefully I get one for Christmas, if he can live that long since hes sick.


What's he sick with? Looks healthy to me


----------



## Betta Nut

So sorry for the terrible quality, but I can only take pictures from my laptop webcam. Here is Remy Lebeau in his 3 gallon Marineland Crescent. I have caught the live plant bug bigtime! been trying to figgure out what the plant is I have floating. Petco had no clue (shocker)

and one more


----------



## NozzALa

Finally completed my mostly planted setup. Still have one silk plant, but the other three are live. Crypto, Anubias, and Amazon Sword. Love the look. Also picked up a Betta leaf hammock because he keeps trying to lay on the water pump spout. When I took the picture he was hiding in his little cave. He still is because of the disturbance of me moving things around, but he'll be out and about at some point.


----------



## LittleAzul

lilnaugrim said:


> What's he sick with? Looks healthy to me


He has a bloated stomach right now. That pic was from when I first got him.


----------



## MrsRowell706

this is the newest addition to our family his name is Stewie he's in his own 10g filtered and heated tank :-D


----------



## zombieaddict

I upgraded Absolem and his community from their 20 gallon to a shiny new 30 gallon and they couldn't be happier! I was worried that Absolem, 13 tetras, five bronze cories, and the two bolivian rams Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum were a little crowded in the twenty but they're much happier with their upgrade and enjoying all the new space. The Tweedles and about a third of the tetras are going to be moving next door soon though, as I'm setting up a 20 gallon as a birthday present for my neighbor's little girl.

Anyway! Right now I have java fern, java moss, anacharis, water wisteria, and hornwort in the tank but I'll be adding a variety of anubias plants at some point over the next few days.

And now, this is the tank!


----------



## geekjello

Here's my 20 gallon tank. All plants are silk (not ready to take on anything real yet). Nothing too fancy - a couple logs (one floating, one sunken) for hiding. A stone bridge and an octopus (his favorite) for playing. Lots and lots of plants for hiding and snoozing. Faux moss ball that's supposed to help clean the water; not sure how well it works, but it's cute. 

Edited to add: There actually is a living creature in all that mess  Ryuk the CT betta is hanging around in the bottom right behind his favorite blue plants. 

Day time lighting:









Night time lighting:


----------



## Gallifrey

carlos puron said:


> So just decided to share my tanks my 3 boys leviatan and dragon in a 5 gal each one and then logan in his 2.5 gal then my grow plants set up with the girl i have for adoption at this moment I'm growing salvinia minima and red root floaters to add to my last tank my 75 gal sorority housing 6 girls 8 guppies 8 tetras and my big boys two clown loaches
> 
> The light at the bottom doesn't stay on all nigth just a couple of hours after main lights go off


I really love the very first one! I showed it to my bestie, and we both agree it has an eerie/surreal feel to it. (It also reminds us of Dr. Who!) Where did you happen to buy the angel from?


----------



## carlos puron

Dollar store lol


----------



## carlos puron

And thanks I'm always moving stuff around and loking for something to re escape or ad


----------



## carlos puron

It seems like someone likes it better without filter's currents


----------



## finsNhooves

this my aqueon evolve 4 gallon tank for my betta felix. he loves his orange tower.

working on his bubblenest 
























and i realize that this thread is for tanks but i just want to show off my boy


----------



## Polkadot

hee hee! I love that close up of Felix flaring,so cute! Nice tank too.


----------



## finsNhooves

Thanks


----------



## Aluyasha

Moved some things around in Augustus' tank:


----------



## carlos puron

Is that a fluval view ?


----------



## lilnaugrim

My new 5.5 for Aero. Excuse the Bio-Max bag back there lol, it's currently cycling ^_^ and Aero is hiding.


And updates on Rembrandt's 3 gallon Tetra Cube tank. It's not cloudy, just lots of algae which is why I have a Mystery Snail and 3 tiny Otocinclus in there too >.< I trimmed the Water Wisteria today.


----------



## Aluyasha

carlos puron said:


> Is that a fluval view ?


 Yes it is. I got it and Augustus plus some live plants for only $20.


----------



## carlos puron

Wow I saw the boxes the other day at petsmart but I thought the light wasn't strong enough for plant as it happened with the fluval chi I have so I didn't buy it and it was on sale :,( I knew I should have bought it


----------



## Aluyasha

carlos puron said:


> Wow I saw the boxes the other day at petsmart but I thought the light wasn't strong enough for plant as it happened with the fluval chi I have so I didn't buy it and it was on sale :,( I knew I should have bought it


The light is actually pretty strong. My plants are doing great (a few growing faster than I would like. lol). Personally I love this tank. It has ruined me for other tanks. Now the only betta tanks I want are Fluval Views. lol


----------



## carlos puron

I guess I'll be hunting next special sale gf wanted one for her office but she also wants live plants in there I was thinking on get her the fluval spec but this little tank looks cool and it I guess I would look better in her office


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## AAquarist

This is my bettas 10 gallon. I will be adding more plants soon


----------



## rawxy

I just recently finished setting up my very first 5.5 gallon aquarium a few days ago and am pleased with the results. It's not in the picture but I added some live plants in the back today. Oh and Azure is saying "Hi!"


----------



## Danggo

Nice tank, But why is your water level higher than the lip of your filter. Is that ok cause we have the same filter and I was wondering if it will not get damage. Thanks.

?


rawxy said:


> I just recently finished setting up my very first 5.5 gallon aquarium a few days ago and am pleased with the results. It's not in the picture but I added some live plants in the back today. Oh and Azure is saying "Hi!"


----------



## PlainJane

*Jack's upgrade*

My deltatail, Jack, was living in a 1.5 gallon unfiltered bowl for the last 1.5 years -- terrible I know, but I did my best to make it comfortable (ridiculously frequent part water changes, heater, silk plant and hiding place). He seemed happy -- bubble nesting, long healthy fins, active and responsive to me. But then he started getting some fin rot. Ultimately I realized that the pad heater I had for him was no longer working efficiently, and it eventually totally died. Finally an excuse to shell out for a proper setup! He's now in a 3gal (I know I know 5 is better but it's tight quarters here) with a filter (baffled and wrapped in a stocking to reduce current/keep fins safe), better heater and thermometer than I was able to use in his old bowl, a jungle gym to play in, various live plants, and for now his old silk plant (which will go when I get the live plants better established). He seems to be back to his own swimmy self again in the steady-temp 80deg water! He's in the bottom right corner of this photo -- he's all black/silver so he blends in.


----------



## Tymbal

This is Moriarty and Moby's divided 10gal. They've got some wisteria and anacharis, as well as some refugee anubis and a mystery bulb whose tank is getting remodeled.


----------



## Tymbal

And this is new addition Olaf in his brand new 2.5gal. 'Cuz when you go shop for meds, you should definitely "just look" at the pretty bettas...


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Thought I would update everyone on my tank, it is officially a year old! Since losing my first fish I have undivided it, forgot how beautiful it was before I divided it! My plants are growing more and more every day and I have been replanting them so it's going really well, took out a silk plant today too, once the Amazon Sword gets a little bigger I will take out the other one. My wisteria went nuts overnight and sprouted like 10 new roots I have to figure out what to do with it now lol Freddie and his snail friend, Chips, seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## rawxy

Danggo said:


> Nice tank, But why is your water level higher than the lip of your filter. Is that ok cause we have the same filter and I was wondering if it will not get damage. Thanks.
> 
> ?


thank you and honestly i have no idea...my brother set up my filter..so far nothing is going wrong......i don't know where the manual is so i can't see if it's correct or not


----------



## lilnaugrim

Danggo said:


> Nice tank, But why is your water level higher than the lip of your filter. Is that ok cause we have the same filter and I was wondering if it will not get damage. Thanks.
> 
> ?





rawxy said:


> thank you and honestly i have no idea...my brother set up my filter..so far nothing is going wrong......i don't know where the manual is so i can't see if it's correct or not


It's totally fine for the waterline to be above the lip of the filter, it won't do anything to hurt it. Kind of weird since this is the third time today I've seen this mentioned, is there like a big poster somewhere that say's you cant? lol


----------



## CrazyDiamond

lilnaugrim said:


> It's totally fine for the waterline to be above the lip of the filter, it won't do anything to hurt it. Kind of weird since this is the third time today I've seen this mentioned, is there like a big poster somewhere that say's you cant? lol


When setting up my filter the instructions on the manual specifically told me not to. I haven't heard of anything bad ever happening otherwise so I assume it's okay but always assumed there was a reason why the manual told me not to do it, so I don't do it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hmm I looked up the instructions and I do see where it says it but I think it's more about the filter creating aeration rather than harming it. If it were to harm it, it would be in the safety section as well. I've owned many internal and external filters and many different water lines have been had with each filter and it's never damaged the filter in any sort of way, they are made to be like that so you can chose how you want it to be. But it's your filter and you do with it what you will


----------



## Katbuff

*Waldo's home*

This is Waldo (my halfmoon tail betta)! Water wisteria is our favorite. 5 gallon kept at approx. 78 degrees! Happy happy happy, complete with a hammock!


----------



## Gallifrey

CrazyDiamond said:


> Thought I would update everyone on my tank, it is officially a year old! Since losing my first fish I have undivided it, forgot how beautiful it was before I divided it! My plants are growing more and more every day and I have been replanting them so it's going really well, took out a silk plant today too, once the Amazon Sword gets a little bigger I will take out the other one. My wisteria went nuts overnight and sprouted like 10 new roots I have to figure out what to do with it now lol Freddie and his snail friend, Chips, seem to be enjoying it.


Absolutely beautiful tank, and a beautiful fish. ^^


----------



## meyern

*Merp's Home*

This is my purple veiltail, Merp, in his 0.5 gallon bowl. I'm hoping for an aquarium for Christmas!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Gallifrey said:


> Absolutely beautiful tank, and a beautiful fish. ^^


Tanks!


----------



## SomeFormOFhuman

Hey everyone!  After looking through the entire thread, everyone's tank gave me inspirations! Anyway, thought I'd like to share my tank setup! It's a 6.7G / 25 litre tank. His name is Vengeance. :twisted:





































Thanks and let me know what you think!


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow those are some amazing photos!


----------



## Polkadot

SomeFormOFhuman said:


> Hey everyone!  After looking through the entire thread, everyone's tank gave me inspirations! Anyway, thought I'd like to share my tank setup! It's a 6.7G / 25 litre tank. His name is Vengeance. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and let me know what you think!


:shock: That looks stunning!


----------



## MrsRowell706

Wow that's an amazing tank beautiful great job


----------



## Betta Nut

SomeFormOFhuman said:


> Hey everyone!  After looking through the entire thread, everyone's tank gave me inspirations! Anyway, thought I'd like to share my tank setup! It's a 6.7G / 25 litre tank. His name is Vengeance. :twisted:


Stunning tank you have... The plants are so healthy, they don't even look real! very nice.


----------



## AAquarist

SomeFormOFhuman said:


> Hey everyone!  After looking through the entire thread, everyone's tank gave me inspirations! Anyway, thought I'd like to share my tank setup! It's a 6.7G / 25 litre tank. His name is Vengeance. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and let me know what you think!


That's like my dream tank, your Betta is in heavan :shock:


----------



## bettafishfins

I rearrange it every other day with his water change to discourage his fin biting habit.


----------



## bettafishfins

meyern said:


> This is my purple veiltail, Merp, in his 0.5 gallon bowl. I'm hoping for an aquarium for Christmas!


I hope you get it!


----------



## Gallifrey

SomeFormOFhuman said:


> Hey everyone!  After looking through the entire thread, everyone's tank gave me inspirations! Anyway, thought I'd like to share my tank setup! It's a 6.7G / 25 litre tank. His name is Vengeance. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and let me know what you think!


Oh so pretty!


----------



## Tanya1983

This is my Biorb Life. Picked it up last December on clearance for 25 dollars. I was amazed at the price and snatched it up. It's quite easy to manage compared to other aquariums I have/had.


----------



## Anne Dyari

Not the best picture, but best I could do at the moment.
Just added the mopani wood to attach my anubias and java ferns. 









My 10 gallon divided mustard gas tank!


----------



## FishyFloorzack

Pryzmats not in here, i just cleaned it! I been trying so hard to get my plants to like me but i'm not a water green thumb :thumbsup: I added a few things to see how i like it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Atena

I haven't been here in a while, had a lot of catching up to do. All your tanks are so pretty. You are so creative.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover

A 10 gal with 1 betta. Going to get some tank mates for him and then another betta to fill my empty tank. Yippee.


----------



## Betta Nut

keepsmiling said:


> New pics


 This is from 6 months ago in this thread (I've been working hard to get through the whole thing!) But before I forget where it was and lose it, does anyone know of a company who makes tanks similar to these? These particular ones are antiques, but I am hoping maybe someone knows of a current producer of such beautiful products like this?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Betta Nut said:


> This is from 6 months ago in this thread (I've been working hard to get through the whole thing!) But before I forget where it was and lose it, does anyone know of a company who makes tanks similar to these? These particular ones are antiques, but I am hoping maybe someone knows of a current producer of such beautiful products like this?


Well keepsmiling must know since they are their tanks. They're still around so you can PM them to ask. They've posted some new and updated pics of those tanks as well but it will be a while before you get to them I think lol if you're going in chronological order!


----------



## Betta Nut

Yeah, but they are antiques  would be kinda hard to find some *just* like it, hah... I'd just love some glass carved wood frame aquarium like that. I'll do some investigating.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Betta Nut said:


> Yeah, but they are antiques  would be kinda hard to find some *just* like it, hah... I'd just love some glass carved wood frame aquarium like that. I'll do some investigating.


Well yeah of course. I did see some being sold at an online store, of course I don't remember where it was. But check on Craigslist and stuff to see if anything is there as well. Occasionally I see some pop up on Ebay as well.


----------



## frankiefire

Here's a pic of my fluval chi. All live plants.


----------



## LittleAzul

My betta is in his new 10 gallon home that is heated and filtered... he loves it!

I havent seen him be so constantly active in quite a long time. Hes loves the rock cave and the new plants, hes just a happy little boy now. I havent seen him flare up either since he got sick with bloating a month ago. Hes still not better but heres hoping he will with his new home.

It has two rock caves and about 5 plants, all silk or plastic. Im hoping to move to live plants and maybe even some of sand to make it look more natural. But right now, this will do.


----------



## elleabee

On the left is Smaug and on the right is Pinkman. They are in their new 10 gallon home, split into 2 and hidden from eachother by a barrage of plants 

Smaug has never flared that I have seen- but the seashells on his side... cannot get enough! The sign in front says:
You are unrepeatable. There is a uniqueness about you that is all your own.

Fitting for my little critters!


----------



## Tree

My Tank setup update =D a MUCH better stand for my boys.  the stand has doors so they can have their privacy. 

And my Dragon up top is guarding them. hehe


----------



## TikPandora

Heh. Well, let's try this. Here is a pic of my betta, Suijin, in his brand new home. It is a 2 gallon glass Penn-Plax Paralell tank,
heated and filtered. I know it's a bit tiny, but it was all I could afford. x3


----------



## Tree

TikPandora said:


> Heh. Well, let's try this. Here is a pic of my betta, Suijin, in his brand new home. It is a 2 gallon glass Penn-Plax Paralell tank,
> heated and filtered. I know it's a bit tiny, but it was all I could afford. x3



as long as you have the proper care for him, I believe is does not matter if its a 2 gallon tank. =) I have two 2.6 gallons and my two boys are happy in there. But my other boy likes more room so I have him a 3 gallon.


----------



## TikPandora

He used to be in a 1 gallon tank, for the first month I had him. Heated but not filtered. Now that he is in the new tank, he barely even knows what to do.

He was dying in a pet store, and I had the one gallon at home, so I decided to rescue him and when I had enough to afford a better home, I got him one!


----------



## ynahanson

*temp home*

Irvy in his temporary home until I manage to find a good deal for a second hand 10 gallon


----------



## BatCakes

Ziggy's tank as of yesterday. Many of my plants died when I moved home from my dorm, so I got a few replacements and a new filter (other one was having issues). Algae problem too, hopefully the new Nerite snail can handle it.


----------



## carlos puron

TikPandora said:


> Heh. Well, let's try this. Here is a pic of my betta, Suijin, in his brand new home. It is a 2 gallon glass Penn-Plax Paralell tank,
> heated and filtered. I know it's a bit tiny, but it was all I could afford. x3



I used to apply a rule of 5 gal minimum for a Betta but I found out that as long as their water is heated and clean they're happy in that space I have two 2.5 gal where I keep Logan (a rescue that I just couldn't left I felt like I had to do something) and an unnamed girl in the other they both live happy in there  nice set up btw


----------



## 2muttz

carlos puron said:


> I used to apply a rule of 5 gal minimum for a Betta but I found out that as long as their water is heated and clean they're happy in that space I have two 2.5 gal where I keep Logan (a rescue that I just couldn't left I felt like I had to do something) and an unnamed girl in the other they both live happy in there  nice set up btw


Totally agree!!! He looks completely happy in there. The colors of your plants really complement him. Thanks for saving him!!!


----------



## TikPandora

Here's a better picture taken with a better camera.


----------



## carlos puron

That's one pretty tank congratulations


----------



## Kithy

So after one of my boys teleported to the other side of his 10g to kick his tank mate's butt (literally teleported. No evidence of how he got over there) I've been on edge. Finally my husband agreed it was time they get their own tanks and do away with the 10g.

It's not perfect and I don't really have good lighting for them :\ Gonna buy two desk lamps probably in the future unless someone else can suggest a good way to light both tanks with one light that is somewhat inexpensive.

Anyway. On the left is Bartholomew II (CT) and the right Goldeen (EEHM). The set up looks just awful but at this point it's for safety than beauty. I'll definitely be refining soon :X


----------



## carlos puron

Kithy said:


> So after one of my boys teleported to the other side of his 10g to kick his tank mate's butt (literally teleported. No evidence of how he got over there) I've been on edge. Finally my husband agreed it was time they get their own tanks and do away with the 10g.
> 
> It's not perfect and I don't really have good lighting for them :\ Gonna buy two desk lamps probably in the future unless someone else can suggest a good way to light both tanks with one light that is somewhat inexpensive.
> 
> Anyway. On the left is Bartholomew II (CT) and the right Goldeen (EEHM). The set up looks just awful but at this point it's for safety than beauty. I'll definitely be refining soon :X


If you're not keeping living plants this is a good time to check at home depot or even Wal-Mart the have led stripes or undercabinet lights sometimes for around 10 dlls I used to have one of those on top of Logan's tank but I changed it for a fluorescent light to be able to grow plants


----------



## carlos puron

This is the light and the set up it is a 2.5 gal and I got that light for 8 dollars at home depot I think 6 months ago I changed it for a fluorescent if you would be In Houston I would give it you I don't have any other use for it


----------



## copperarabian

set up a fluval spec yesterday, I still need to find a nice piece of driftwood


----------



## nemo number2

Here is my mod'ed tank. Hose out of pump to defuse water and stop fish being thrown around.

The house also helps aerate the water.


----------



## isntanything

Nothing fancy, but I thought I would share anyway . . . 

Here is Pablo's Spec V










Here is a close-up of his ridiculous bubble nest . . .










And here is Pablo himself . . .


----------



## eboydell

Last week I replaced most of the Bettas which I lost to "dropsy". The male is very pretty, and the female are very colorful, and would look better if they stopped picking at each other. They literally have a ton of thick seaweed (fake) and caves with statues with 4 and 5 exits, which they play in all day. The male picked out his favorite...a little pink female. I have 4 more on order, as the pet shop does not keep females in stock.


----------



## mommabear1




----------



## Zleonard

i rescued my poor baby from walmart about a month ago, she had untreated ich and was close to death! i bought her and put her in a hospital tank for 2 weeks to treat her illness and now she swims happily in a cycled 10 gal aquarium with a delicious freeze dried shrimp diet! (my room is kept at a steady 75 degress and i keep her tank temp in check so dont worry.)


----------



## Kithy

carlos puron, that is a fantastic idea,thank you! Yes, I cannot grow plants no matter how hard I try lol Zero luck.

I'm definitely going to look into that!! The boys definitely seem more depressed after their switch from bright light to nearly none.


----------



## bettaqb9

Tetra4life said:


> Here's my betta, Data, in his 10 gal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this works...


nice tank!


----------



## bettaqb9

i will when i get one in a few days!!


----------



## carlos puron

Kithy said:


> carlos puron, that is a fantastic idea,thank you! Yes, I cannot grow plants no matter how hard I try lol Zero luck.
> 
> I'm definitely going to look into that!! The boys definitely seem more depressed after their switch from bright light to nearly none.


It's pretty much the cheapest option I've found good luck and keep us updated on what you found


----------



## ynahanson

Irvy and Valentine


----------



## bettaqb9

i can't wait im getting my betta very soon! when i get it i'll take a pic!


----------



## Betta Nut

2 pics, one updated 3 gallon, crypts have about tripled in size in one month with only cheap LED light that came with my tank, and changed substrate and added a few rocks and plants, 2nd one is my new betta Igavon's new home. he's half the size of Remy, so 1 gallon bowl seems fine for now. It's blurry, but can anyone tell in the first picture, lower left by the mossball, if that's a mystery snail? Pet store emplyee said it was probably a pest snail and didn't know. He seems to only cruise over my plants and not eat them. He kinda just looks like a rock in the pic


----------



## carlos puron

Seems like a blue mystery snail for me but it's kind of blurry maybe a closer pic may help


----------



## Betta Nut

OK, had to take the poor thing out cause he wasn't being photogenic  Still blurry, but bigger anyway. I thought blue mystery too, but he's kinda olive, and I think mysteries have more rings? Probably really is a generic pest snail, just wanted to identify so I knew how to take care of him.


----------



## carlos puron

Seems like a mystery snail of it would be a pond snail it would be larger instead of high but maybe someone has different opinion


----------



## PonyJumper101

Re-doing my 2.5 gallon. Added two new decorations!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pond snails are much smaller, definitely a Mystery. Could possibly be an Apple, you'll know if your plants start to disappear lol but looks like a regular Blue Mystery to me, cross between Blue and Ivory really but color doesn't make a difference, a Mystery is a Mystery ;-)


----------



## bettaqb9

*My betas tank*

This is my betas bowl he likes that bowl! 







. :-D


----------



## carlos puron

Sorry to tell you this but you're missing a heater in that bowl


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> Sorry to tell you this but you're missing a heater in that bowl



Though that depends on if they live in a warmer climate right? though I do agree needing heater. =)


----------



## isntanything

Darwin, Australia is pretty hot. I hope the lid isn't air-tight though.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha I didn't look to see where the location was. XD


----------



## dakoko25

Here ya go


----------



## tcallahan06

Here is my boy Poseidon in the Fluval Spec V.


----------



## david508

tcallahan06 said:


> Here is my boy Poseidon in the Fluval Spec V.


Very nice! It appears that you created two worlds in one, I couple long plants in the works would finish it. Great job! Is that a 55gl tank?


----------



## LugiaChan

bettaqb9 said:


> This is my betas bowl he likes that bowl!
> 
> View attachment 268273
> . :-D


Even in a warm climate, betta fish are much happier with a heater that keeps the temperature at a consistent level. Any room in just about any location will fluctuate in temperature, causing less immunity and worse health than a fish with a heater to stabilize the temperature.


----------



## david508

*My kids bettas*

Here is my daughter's betta, "Lava" who was living in a 1gal. bowl only, water changed once a week. Upgrade, with filter and NOW a heater.













This was my son but now a family fish, "Blue" was in a 1gal. bowl as well, with an uprade and NOW a heater. I may change that nozzle into a long down tube perhaps, he either likes playing against it or finds it annoying.


----------



## CaidenT

My betta sushi in his 5 gal tank.


----------



## NozzALa

http://i.imgur.com/CQNjSqb.jpg

My betta Teddy's latest setup. Experimented with live plants but I found that, at least for now, I prefer the simplicity of silk plants. He likes his place I think.


----------



## david508

NozzALa said:


> http://i.imgur.com/CQNjSqb.jpg
> 
> My betta Teddy's latest setup. Experimented with live plants but I found that, at least for now, I prefer the simplicity of silk plants. He likes his place I think.


you have the same exact tank as I do for one of my bettas. Question for you, what is that thing you have in the far corner where the nozzle is located? I'm not sure if my fish likes the pressure of that, even at the lowest setting on the pump, it still creates current no matter where you aim it at. I'm thinking of adding a homemade tube to alleviate that single pressure coming out. It also happens to be in the same area for the feeding hole.


----------



## Tree

my update on my tanks. =) my new 1 gallon on the top left that has a girl name Perch. top right is Anchovy, bottom right is Sardine and bottom left is Tuna.


----------



## cairnexus

tcallahan06 said:


> Here is my boy Poseidon in the Fluval Spec V.


I liked the multiple "levels" looks real sleek and simple bravo!


----------



## NozzALa

david508 said:


> you have the same exact tank as I do for one of my bettas. Question for you, what is that thing you have in the far corner where the nozzle is located? I'm not sure if my fish likes the pressure of that, even at the lowest setting on the pump, it still creates current no matter where you aim it at. I'm thinking of adding a homemade tube to alleviate that single pressure coming out. It also happens to be in the same area for the feeding hole.



Not sure what you mean, it's just the nozzle there, my thermometer is on the other side but that's it. I've had two bettas in this tank, and neither have really minded the pressure. I aim mine as far up as possible, so it only really agitates the surface directly, so he can still swim around the nozzle without it pushing him. You can always get one of those fluval edge sponges to stick on there, I know a couple people have done that, it's a bit big but it does the job.


----------



## GuiltySparc

david508 said:


> Here is my daughter's betta, "Lava" who was living in a 1gal. bowl only, water changed once a week. Upgrade, with filter and NOW a heater.


I love the pineapple under the sea.


----------



## GuiltySparc

My fluval spec v, home to a betta (Claws) and two nerites (Stripe and Spot).


----------



## Lavaheaduk

*Modified Fluval Spec 10 Ltr*

Improved lighting system & a DIY CO2 system = 1 very happy Super Delta.


----------



## greyko

Right. Ember's little home.

Going to have to do some gardening I think.


----------



## Tree

they all look so lovely! <3 

there is one of my tanks, one of my 2.6 gallons and my dwarf lily is growing like CRAZY!


----------



## GuiltySparc

i think i need some taller plants, lol. Maybe a couple of my anubias will grow taller.


----------



## DreamerHorse

My two tanks.  The ten gallon has a bunch of sword plants in it.


----------



## Tree

GuiltySparc said:


> i think i need some taller plants, lol. Maybe a couple of my anubias will grow taller.


oh I'm sure they will. my anubias in my the tank I posted is covering most of my driftwood and the filter behind it. 



DreamerHorse said:


> My two tanks.  The ten gallon has a bunch of sword plants in it.



beautiful <3


----------



## gracierat

All such lovely tanks! Tree I have that same 2.6 gal top fin tank, and I just love it! I also have a 5 gal, and a 2 gallon and the top fin 2,6 is my absolute favorite


----------



## erinbirdsong

Thai's Tru Aqua 6.6 Gallon Cube


----------



## aquagreen

Tree said:


> they all look so lovely! <3
> 
> there is one of my tanks, one of my 2.6 gallons and my dwarf lily is growing like CRAZY!


OMG beautiful! Same tank I have! So it's great to know what will grow in it. So far I just got a water wisteria.

Here's my version of the same tank (have since removed that ugly sticker in the upper left):









It looks like you did a sponge filter, Tree, which I've been considering, and it looks SO much better than the filter this tank comes with...can I ask where you got that one??? And whether you find the flow to be much gentler?


----------



## Tree

gracierat said:


> All such lovely tanks! Tree I have that same 2.6 gal top fin tank, and I just love it! I also have a 5 gal, and a 2 gallon and the top fin 2,6 is my absolute favorite



I agree! I love the 2.6 tanks <3


----------



## carlos puron

My boy's houses leviatan and dragon 

Tree those plants grow real fast they've been in my tanks for about 2 weeks and they're big now


----------



## carlos puron

Forgot to upload dragon's


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> OMG beautiful! Same tank I have! So it's great to know what will grow in it. So far I just got a water wisteria.
> 
> Here's my version of the same tank (have since removed that ugly sticker in the upper left):
> 
> View attachment 272650
> 
> 
> It looks like you did a sponge filter, Tree, which I've been considering, and it looks SO much better than the filter this tank comes with...can I ask where you got that one??? And whether you find the flow to be much gentler?


thanks =) My water has tannis in it right now from the IALs so it looks dark. =P for some reason his tank does not need much of water changes ad my other three tanks. do you know why that is? my others are a 3 gallon and the came 2.6 gallon. I know the reason why my 1 gallon needs to be changed more often

What a cool set up! I love where the plants are set up. <3 and as for the sponge filter, yes it's a lot better for bettas and if you have a control valve you can set the flow of the bubbles. My little girl in my 1 gallon does not seem to be bothered by the little sponge filter I have for her. Here is the filter I use: 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquatop-weighted-sponge-filter-up-to-10-gal

I bought mine at my LFS. 




carlos puron said:


> My boy's houses leviatan and dragon
> 
> Tree those plants grow real fast they've been in my tanks for about 2 weeks and they're big now


I trimmed mine twice in the past two weeks as well. I might have to trim it again. my sister wants a clipping for her betta tank. XD


----------



## gracierat

I have the same sponge filters as Tree, and I got mine on-line here:http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-10.html


----------



## aquagreen

Thanks Tree and gracierat for advice on the filter. Very helpful...I think I'll definitely switch to that little one for my 2.6. Much less of an eyesore than the one that came with it, too.



> My water has tannis in it right now from the IALs so it looks dark. =P for some reason his tank does not need much of water changes ad my other three tanks. do you know why that is?


Maybe because it's pretty well-planted? That makes you have to change the water a little less, I think. Those are all real plants, right? What did you put in? (Erm, I don't know what IAL is, sorry.) Not sure how your other tanks are set up and if they're planted as heavily.



> What a cool set up! I love where the plants are set up. <3


Thank you! I have an idea of how I'm going to rearrange things once the wisteria is better established...if it grows. I already don't think I have the right kind of substrate. *Sigh.* I have a real black thumb so putting a real plant in a tank is risky for me and didn't work out in my five gallon my other betta is in. However, I didn't do enough research on that one. I just don't like how fake plants look...hard to find good quality ones. I bought a couple I sort of liked from Amazon and I swear they made my betta go blind. I'd put them in and after a couple of days he wouldn't be able to see his food when I dropped it in, then I would remove the plants and do a water change and within 24 hours he'd be able to see again. I tried it several times to make sure it was the plants, then threw them out for good.


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> Thanks Tree and gracierat for advice on the filter. Very helpful...I think I'll definitely switch to that little one for my 2.6. Much less of an eyesore than the one that came with it, too.
> 
> Maybe because it's pretty well-planted? That makes you have to change the water a little less, I think. Those are all real plants, right? What did you put in? (Erm, I don't know what IAL is, sorry.) Not sure how your other tanks are set up and if they're planted as heavily.
> 
> Thank you! I have an idea of how I'm going to rearrange things once the wisteria is better established...if it grows. I already don't think I have the right kind of substrate. *Sigh.* I have a real black thumb so putting a real plant in a tank is risky for me and didn't work out in my five gallon my other betta is in. However, I didn't do enough research on that one. I just don't like how fake plants look...hard to find good quality ones. I bought a couple I sort of liked from Amazon and I swear they made my betta go blind. I'd put them in and after a couple of days he wouldn't be able to see his food when I dropped it in, then I would remove the plants and do a water change and within 24 hours he'd be able to see again. I tried it several times to make sure it was the plants, then threw them out for good.


yeah all of the plants are real. and I have a dwarf lily, Anubias, Rotala Sp, and a Bacopa Carolina plants. and IALs are Indian almond leaves you can put in the tank. it creates a natural enviornment for the bettas. 

Yeah the fake ones I put in my tank before getting real plants never really satisfied me. though the purple plant did make my yellow boy stand out well. I wanted something more in my thank than just a betta. And since I have a black thumb for indoor plants (having my cat chew on them as well) I thought having a underwater garden would work better for me. =) I use gravel for all of my plants and they are doing just fine. I tend to get the beginner plants or the low light plants. they tend be fine with the low LED lighting and the gravel. =)


----------



## Tikibirds

Sluggles in his 5G. He is getting pretty old these days









And moved Nishiki into this tank, till he outgrows it.


----------



## aquagreen

> yeah all of the plants are real. and I have a dwarf lily, Anubias, Rotala Sp, and a Bacopa Carolina plants. and IALs are Indian almond leaves you can put in the tank. it creates a natural enviornment for the bettas.


Endless thanks.  Final question...do you use any sort of fertilizer, like a liquid additive in the tank? I have a bottle of "plant food" but I'm not sure how effective it is.


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> Endless thanks.  Final question...do you use any sort of fertilizer, like a liquid additive in the tank? I have a bottle of "plant food" but I'm not sure how effective it is.



at first I didn't use any fertilizer, but when I saw that one of my plants were not growing I bought this: seachrm


----------



## aquagreen

> at first I didn't use any fertilizer, but when I saw that one of my plants were not growing I bought this: seachrm


Thank you! <3


----------



## bamboo2494

My 5.5 gallon tank. There are windelov javar fern, water wisteria, anubias afzelii, dwarf hairgrass, javar moss. I will add more two cories, soon! Alvin needs some friends to play with!


----------



## carlos puron

Originally this tank was purchased to grow plants in it and add them to the big house well this girl or boy not sure yet I've seen different opinions wasn't able to be in a sorority I was trying to find her a home but no one seems to be interested so I re scape her house

Sorry for the bubbles I just added the water


----------



## clairefish

I just redid Adonis's tank tonight  he is glaring all of the newly arranged rocks into submission!


----------



## Morguex

Reapers new 10 gallon and his new buddy Brutus :-D


----------



## Tree

Sorry guys, I was cleaning up my Photobucket and all of my images are not coming up now. but here are my tanks again and the plants grew the last two days Hehe


----------



## gracierat

Nice tanks everyone! I have dwarf lily's as well and two of them have sent up leaves that float on the top of the water on long stems! I wondered if I am supposed to cut them off or leave them alone?


----------



## carlos puron

One of mine has one too I'm gonna leave it I loke how it looks


----------



## Tree

The dwarf lily in the last tank has one that will reach the surface and I will leave that one for my boy to rest on but some of the other leaves I might clip due to it blocking some of the light from my other plant. =) I have pruned that plant four times already and it looks like I have not even messed with it.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Been a while since I posted an updated pic of my tank...been a while since I've been on this forum, really. Sorority tank still going strong!









This tank is empty as of 3 days ago when August somehow got out of his tank and passed away. Hoping to go to the Betta Shop in St. Paul in the next couple weeks to pick out a new handsome plakat boy to enjoy this tank.


----------



## Drache

So, here are my tanks now:

60er Cube. It is separated, so I can keep two bettas in it. This pic is about 4 weeks old. It looks slightly different today.










and my 30er Cube. There is still time left before a new Betta can move in. The plants aren't grown yet as high as I would like them to be, and there are still some plants missing. I want a few more in it.


----------



## gracierat

Ok thanks guys, good to know! I think I will leave mine as well  kind of a floating plant too! I have frog bit but it doesn't do very well in two of my tanks, the roots are doing great, but the leaves are turning brown, in my 2 gallon the frog bit has beautiful roots AND leaves!


----------



## gracierat

Carbonxxkidd and Drache, your tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## Tree

carbonxxkidd said:


> Been a while since I posted an updated pic of my tank...been a while since I've been on this forum, really. Sorority tank still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank is empty as of 3 days ago when August somehow got out of his tank and passed away. Hoping to go to the Betta Shop in St. Paul in the next couple weeks to pick out a new handsome plakat boy to enjoy this tank.



OMG I love that top tank! 

and awww T^T RIP August. and Oooh you live in MN too? 8D I love that betta shop. <3


----------



## R0MPaige

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol!
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


Elvis is a nice looking fish, I like his sign too ! :-D


----------



## ynahanson

*3 10 gallon*

Have room for more! Lol


----------



## clairefish

Wow, there are some very lucky bettas here!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Tree said:


> OMG I love that top tank!
> 
> and awww T^T RIP August. and Oooh you live in MN too? 8D I love that betta shop. <3



Thank you! I've never been there before but I think it's time now that I have an empty tank!


----------



## Tree

carbonxxkidd said:


> Thank you! I've never been there before but I think it's time now that I have an empty tank!



you're welcome. they take GREAT care of their bettas and the place is SUPER warm. =) They also have Indian Almond leaves there that I buy from them.


----------



## carlos puron

Even though I don't really like to have their water brown I use the Indian almond leaves specially for my tail bitter Dragon when his water gets clear he never does a buble nest unless I re escape tank today I came home and found this


----------



## carlos puron

Btw does anyone knows what kind of plant is that on the left corner of the aquarium it just appeared there I think it came with the red root floaters


----------



## Tree

Hmm I'm not sure carlos puron maybe look up a Needle leaf Ludwigia. It kinda looks like the plant I have in my tank. not sure if it is a floater or not though.


----------



## carlos puron

A Better pic


----------



## carlos puron

It's bbeen growing floating there in both of my 5 gallons


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like riccia fluitans Carlos.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

*Doki Doki Updated Tank*

Hi Everyone! It's been a while since I posted. I had to gut Doki's old plants and scrub down everything this past fall thanks to an outbreak of Cyano. I got him some new plants (I forget what they are, this is about two months into growing.) and everything seems to be doing well! *Dances* So yes. I just wanted to show everyone what his tank is looking like now.  (2.5 Gal, Elite Mini, 11" LED)









PS: I'm planning on replacing Pink's current 2.5 with the same set up as Doki. Just going to do him with an ocean theme since he is blue and pink.


----------



## GuiltySparc

carlos puron said:


> Even though I don't really like to have their water brown I use the Indian almond leaves specially for my tail bitter Dragon when his water gets clear he never does a buble nest unless I re escape tank today I came home and found this


what are these floating plants? i like them!


----------



## carlos puron

red root floater (phyllanthus fluitans)

I really love how the root look in this little tanks With a stronger light the leaves turn red too


----------



## carlos puron

A pic of the roots


----------



## Tree

I am loving those red root plants too. I might want some =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love the red root floaters and had just ordered some but the guy shipped it in all water which meant that they arrived mushy and dead :-( I tried to save them but I couldn't, out of an entire cup I couldn't save one :-( but they are an amazing plant, they grow super fast as well, especially under good lighting and with ferts.


----------



## carlos puron

I got mines from ebay it wasn't that much but it started to reproduce something that I've noticed in this plant is that it doesn't like water agitation I have them in my 75 gallons as well but I doesn't grow that fast in there cause it's always moving I'm waiting to cover all my tanks so I can start sharing some


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I had bought off AquaBid, the seller had great reviews and it was a cup full whereas others were selling only like five little ones, figured I got a better deal. Which I would have if they had lived lol, but alas they hadn't. Can't wait for yours to take over so you can send a few my way ;-) lol


----------



## carlos puron

I'll do it for sure i add the ones from the 5 gallons to the big one when they're blocking all light just let me cover my last 2.5 gal and I can send you some


----------



## carlos puron

Yes I bought 5 the first time they died I was using led in my big tank but they weren't strong enough so I bought other 5 and add them to dragon's house there's where they started to reproduce so I started adding them to the other tank  they're not cheap I paid like 16 for those 5 a and shipping


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh wow, 16?? I only paid 10.99 for the cup full, granted they were still DOA but wow. What seller did you buy them from so I can avoid them? lol j/k. Most of them I see on AB right now, like the 5 are only 3.79 or something like that.

And an update on my 10 gallon. Sorry for the colors, overexposed and on the wrong setting lol.
1 female Betta (Kit-Kat)
3 Male Guppy siblings
3 Otocinlcus

Water Wisteria, Dwarf Hairgrass, Hygrophila Coryambosa, Java Fern (normal and Windlov variety), floating Water Sprite. Regular gravel but under the DHG I mixed in some Laterite to hopefully help along natural growth. 6,500K mini CFL 9 Watts in each lamp. Dosed a dash of SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive daily/every other day.


----------



## carlos puron

I know it was waaaay too expensive but I didn't know about aquabid on those days


----------



## amphirion

here's my current sorority tank, the females are somewhere in there...


----------



## Ashthemutt

My double tail betta's Home


----------



## Ashthemutt

britnyjackson said:


> So here are my babies from left to right.
> Tyrian, Rosie, Halo, and Ajax


I love your tank! How big is the one with the dividers?


----------



## Graceful

This is my new betta's home! He's still not very sure about it... staying mostly in the top corner. I want to add a few leaf hammocks for him.

The betta, who is still unnamed - I'd love some help coming up with names!










And his home:


----------



## Betta Nut

Amphirion... just, wow! beautiful tank!
Ashthemutt.. not seeing the pictures 
Graceful... pretty new boy, he looks like a Rufus!


----------



## BatCakes

Sorry about the glare on the tank in the picture, but I added some new plants today, and got some Amano shrimp (which are still alive, so that's good...)


----------



## Spectacled

I just got Kaz on January 16 so we're still getting used to each other. He's a swell little guy, though. And he's also very convenient because I work wonky hours (4 p.m.-11 p.m.) and he prefers darkness anyways. Whenever I have a light on, he hides and gets very cranky.
This is my first fish, tank.. well.. everything! I've got a mixture of live and fake plants in there (for now). I just picked up a siphon today so I can do regular water changes/gravel cleanings. The water is about 79-82 degrees and he's got a filter with one of the baffles as recommended by the DIY thread. He loves the crowded-ness of the tank. He's been super happy and active since I added these plants and he can swim and hide. He was playing hide and seek with me earlier today! This is a dangerous addiction and I'm totally fine with it.
If you see anything I can change, let me know!


----------



## Betta Nut

Batcakes... Gorgeous aquascaping you have!

Spectacled... You've done a great job for a first timer, and Kaz obviously agrees!
And I love your sig, heh.


----------



## PixieDee

This is my tank so far. I need a new filter, heater, another silk plant, and a stone engraver to make runes that'll be safe for my fish. I'm going with a pop culture viking-ish theme.


----------



## BatCakes

Thanks Betta Nut! I'm always in doubt of my tank-scaping abilities because of looking at all the other gorgeous tanks, haha.


----------



## Mashiro

PixieDee said:


> This is my tank so far. I need a new filter, heater, another silk plant, and a stone engraver to make runes that'll be safe for my fish. I'm going with a pop culture viking-ish theme.



I love the mask! It reminds me of the movie. haha


----------



## CmwVII

*New here*

Hello my name is Chris and I just set up my new tank. Once I get some photos updated I will post them. I just wanted to list what I am running for my first time tank. I had a few goldfish tanks growing up with my mother and with her passing on the 10th I wanted to do a tank on my own in honor of her. So, here is what I am running....

Tank: Fluval Spec III
Filter: Fluval Spec III filter, Fluval Edge pre filter on Fluval Spec III outlet
Media: Fluval Spec Carbon pack, Fluval Spec Bio Max pack, Sea Chem Purigen 100mg
UV Sterilization: AA-Aquariums bubbler sterilizer
Air Pump: Marina 50, check valve
Oxygenation: AA-Aquariums bubbler sterilizer 
Heater: Marineland 25w adjustable heater
Lighting: Fluval Spec III stock led lamp
Lighting Timer: ZooMed timer
Substrate: FloraMax
Plants: 2 Anubius planted in substrate, 1 Anubius on a lava rock, 2 Anubius Nana planted in substrate, 1 Marimo Moss Ball
Decor: 1 Small Pagoda, ZooMed floating betta log
Treatments: API Tap Water Conditioner, API Quick Start, API Co2 Booster, API Leaf Zone, API Acuu-Clear, API Stress Zyme, API Stress Coat
Occupants: Halfmoon Betta, mystery snail, 5 ghost shrimp 

I may be missing some things, but that should get me going on here. Any comments, good or bad, will be accepted with the idea if all ideas can help my new friends live a happy and healthy life.


----------



## Mashiro

My 10 gallon divided tank. From left to right, Sammael, Solomon, and Dovah.









My 10 gallon tank with Maximus, who is 2 years old.


----------



## Rana

My Ruth's new tank, a ~1.7g Critter Keeper. No filter yet, but she's got her heater and I've added two craft mesh tunnels since taking this photo. Probably going to add one or two plant to completely reach the surface, since she has SBD and needs help staying down :3


----------



## Ashthemutt

I LOVE that tank Rana. You did a great job!


----------



## Tree

what a pretty tank Rana! 8D


----------



## PixieDee

Mashiro said:


> I love the mask! It reminds me of the movie. haha



Living La Vida Loki'd  Cant wait to get my other stuff for it!


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Everyone's tanks are so pretty!


----------



## Perryjulia

*Here's my baby's home*

Two of my boys happy at home


----------



## ohjustchillin

Charles Wallace in his new 2.6 gallon tank:
(He really loves that log down there! He'll go and chill in there in there a lot, when he's not swimming around the rest of the tank, that is.)


----------



## Tree

ohjustchillin said:


> Charles Wallace in his new 2.6 gallon tank:
> (He really loves that log down there! He'll go and chill in there in there a lot, when he's not swimming around the rest of the tank, that is.)



I love that topfin tank. I have two of them <3 nice tank setup.


----------



## ohjustchillin

Tree said:


> I love that topfin tank. I have two of them <3 nice tank setup.


They're so pretty! And for 2.6 gallons, they really don't that up that much space at all. It's nice. I took off the light it came with, though. Just way too bright. I can't imagine that's very comfortable for Chuck, either.


----------



## Tree

ohjustchillin said:


> They're so pretty! And for 2.6 gallons, they really don't that up that much space at all. It's nice. I took off the light it came with, though. Just way too bright. I can't imagine that's very comfortable for Chuck, either.



What light did you end up going with? I have the light it came with and the algae is growing like crazy. I might have to lessen the time the light is on. =/


----------



## ohjustchillin

Tree said:


> What light did you end up going with? I have the light it came with and the algae is growing like crazy. I might have to lessen the time the light is on. =/


I actually happen to have a lamp on the dresser right next to the tank! X'D lucky coincidence, I suppose. I don't mind not having the tank itself lit up, because Chuck is still getting his light.


----------



## darren6882

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=16658&pictureid=104954


----------



## Tree

ohjustchillin said:


> I actually happen to have a lamp on the dresser right next to the tank! X'D lucky coincidence, I suppose. I don't mind not having the tank itself lit up, because Chuck is still getting his light.



that's very true. =) and you don't have to deal with live plants.


----------



## ohjustchillin

Tree said:


> that's very true. =) and you don't have to deal with live plants.


Yeah  I'd like to make sure I'm doing everything right to take care of my fish before I try to care for plants, too. I _am_ toying around with the idea of a moss ball, though. But I don't really know too much about them, and they were expensive at Petsmart when I went yesterday to get Chuck.


----------



## chuckd92

Betta and a snail.. 3 months now!!!


----------



## carlos puron

ohjustchillin said:


> Yeah  I'd like to make sure I'm doing everything right to take care of my fish before I try to care for plants, too. I _am_ toying around with the idea of a moss ball, though. But I don't really know too much about them, and they were expensive at Petsmart when I went yesterday to get Chuck.


Some plants like those moss balls can help you with your water parameters by absorbing some stuff like ammonia and use it as their food that's what I know maybe someone has more info about them


----------



## ohjustchillin

carlos puron said:


> Some plants like those moss balls can help you with your water parameters by absorbing some stuff like ammonia and use it as their food that's what I know maybe someone has more info about them


Oh, really? That would be awesome. Do they need a lot of sunlight? Or do they dirty up the tank in any way?


----------



## carlos puron

will grow in tap water at room temperature as long as the water is changed every one or two weeks.
The growth rate of Marimo is about 5 mm per year.they grow particularly large, up to 20–30 cm (8–12 inches).

All they need is normal household lighting for them to make food, otherwise, indirect sunlight is fine.
You should turn them over once in a while for them to keep their round shape.
Marimo's are actually VERY easy to take care of, probably one of the easiest plants that live in water.
you just have to change the water once a week and your done!" make sure NOT to have age killer in the water!!!!"
{ UNKNOWN FACTS ABOUT MARIMO}
1* They do not float unless the water is squeezed out of them.
2* They are NOT moss, they are a very unique type of ALGAE.
3* They DO NOT DIE when frozen.

This is what I read about them a few months ago


----------



## ohjustchillin

Thanks! I'll probably end up buying one eventually. You know, when I have money again. (I kind of spent most of it buying Chuck and all the supplies to care for him X'D) 
Do they continue to float after you've squeezed the water out? Or do they just start soaking up more water and sink again?


----------



## carlos puron

They will soak they don't usually float


----------



## clairefish

These are all of my tanks (I have four now... being told adamantly that this is the limit, haha).

This is Jippers' 10 gallon (he's in the Ball jar). He was my first fish that I got December of 2012.










Here's Adonis' 5 gallon (the only one I've really "aquascaped" to look like anything specific, supposed to be a path in the woods).










This is my new guy, Aristotle, and his 3g 360 tank, I had it already or I would have gotten him something bigger.










And bonus, not bettas, but this is my 55g goldfish tank with Jupiter (big calico), Mars (gold) and Pluto (little gray calico).


----------



## Tree

yeah moss balls are fun to have. I have two little ones in my 2.6 gallon with Sardine along with live plants. <3

on the very bottom right:


----------



## carlos puron

Claire fish I love that 55 gallons nice work there


----------



## tcallahan06

didnt plan on having 2 tanks... my local petco had a fluval chi for $35.. had a few scratches on the back panel.... could not help myself. 

So......... here is Mr. Bubbles in his fluval Chi 5gal.


----------



## carlos puron

tcallahan06 said:


> didnt plan on having 2 tanks... my local petco had a fluval chi for $35.. had a few scratches on the back panel.... could not help myself.
> 
> So......... here is Mr. Bubbles in his fluval Chi 5gal.



Those are nice looking tanks I have two of them but i didn't like the light that comes with the filter it couldn't keep my plants alive so I changed them they still looking good though


----------



## ohjustchillin

Well, then next time I go to the pet store I'll probably end up buying a mossball!


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## tcallahan06

tcallahan06 said:


> didnt plan on having 2 tanks... my local petco had a fluval chi for $35.. had a few scratches on the back panel.... could not help myself.
> 
> So......... here is Mr. Bubbles in his fluval Chi 5gal.


so light upgrades are going to be done on the chi and the spec 5 gallon.... PM me if you have any suggestions!!!!

Here is a picture of the setup I have in my room... they look really good together...


----------



## keepsmiling

Gorgeous tank Amphirion


----------



## keepsmiling

Here are some update pics of my tanks


















New Green Boy due in February
he will go in the riparium tank


----------



## Galaxy

Here's Galaxy's tank after I set it up in college. It's 5.5G, with silk plants. I'd like to get some real plants at some point. I'll probably wish for some for my birthday (along with a couple of ghost shrimp)


----------



## Spectacled

Keepsmiling, your tanks are gorgeous. I love the accent on the outside. And your new boy is such a looker! Love him.


Galaxy, I looooove that purple! Such a great pop of color and compliment to the stones.


----------



## Galaxy

Keepsmiling- Your planted tanks are gorgeouuuus~ Awesome job!  And that new green betta is beautiful! How lucky he is to have such a lovely future home.

Spectacled- Thank you! :* I like the purple too, since Galaxy sort of goes along with it color wise. I think it's her favorite plant.  (She's swimming in front of the plant in the photo, but it's hard to see her).


----------



## Tree

Keepsmiling, what size is the larger tank? I REALLY wanna add plants out of the tank but I only have a 3 gallon tank and two 2.6 gallons.


----------



## NarniaHero

Ro's Tank! He is in the lower left corner blending in with his plant. 5 gallon tank with 50 Watt heater, thermometer has read 79 F steady since I got the tank but I still check it obsessively. He seems like a pretty happy little guy, and loves the brackish water that Rooibos tea provides!


----------



## countyrd419

Good afternoon, NarniaHero

I have piece of IAL in Rusty's water too. I know it is beneficial for our pets.


----------



## lilnaugrim

NarniaHero said:


> Ro's Tank! He is in the lower left corner blending in with his plant. 5 gallon tank with 50 Watt heater, thermometer has read 79 F steady since I got the tank but I still check it obsessively. He seems like a pretty happy little guy, and loves the brackish water that Rooibos tea provides!


good looking tank and Betta! Just wanted to correct your term, brackish water is a mixture of salt and freshwater. The term you're looking for is tannin-stained water, it's still freshwater but with tannins in it from the tea/driftwood/IAL (Indian Almond Leaf) or Oak leaf!


----------



## NarniaHero

lilnaugrim said:


> good looking tank and Betta! Just wanted to correct your term, brackish water is a mixture of salt and freshwater. The term you're looking for is tannin-stained water, it's still freshwater but with tannins in it from the tea/driftwood/IAL (Indian Almond Leaf) or Oak leaf!


 Ooop! Thanks! Still a newbie!


----------



## lilnaugrim

NarniaHero said:


> Ooop! Thanks! Still a newbie!


No worries! ;-)


----------



## Setangha

Just upgraded Colonel Fishsticks' home from an unsustainable 1gal to a decked out 10gal! Woo! 

He seems to be having some trouble adjusting -(), but I'm hoping he'll get used to the filter and the extra space soon. Check out the new digs! :-D















First time going into the betta log. :-D
















I think he likes the log, at least!


----------



## Kariokey83

My first betta fish, Findley.


----------



## Sabina88

keepsmiling said:


> Here are some update pics of my tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Green Boy due in February
> he will go in the riparium tank


What pretty tanks, very lucky bettas


----------



## peeptoad

*Jedi's 3.5-gal cube* (btw the temp is normally ~77-78, but I just did a 50% water change):


----------



## dollshyne

*BB's new home*

Here is the 10 gallon tank I set up about a week ago. My baby beta & 4 ghost shrimp live together with a few live plants. They are doing great together so far!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

still a work in progress. no fish in it yet (fish-less cycle)


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love it relaxedcrazyman! I'm super partial to black sand too so it looks really nice! Love the mangrove root too, is that the one from PetSmart?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

yes it is, and it looks FANTASTIC and i love it. it just goes great with the live plants and the black sand


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree! I've been eyeing that since I got into the hobby and maybe one day I'll break down and get it lol :-D


----------



## Gallifrey

relaxedcrazyman said:


> still a work in progress. no fish in it yet (fish-less cycle)


Loving it. I bet it'd look awesome with a layer of white sand over that black gravel.


----------



## Gallifrey

tlatch89 said:


>


What tank is this?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Gallifrey said:


> Loving it. I bet it'd look awesome with a layer of white sand over that black gravel.


good idea, but i LOVE the black sand  maybe a portion of it with white sand on top... hmmm...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gallifrey said:


> What tank is this?


That's a Tetra Cube 3 Gallon, a different light on it though.


----------



## carlos puron

Hi guys a little update on my tanks leviatan's house 
















And dragon's house those lilies are growing fast and providing some good hiding spots


----------



## Tree

carlos puron, I love the lily for that fact, it grows fast. XD Also is that Giant Duckweed in your tanks? I have a few of the larger ones and I hope they grow that large. 8D

here are my updated tanks. added more plants.... I'd say being addicted to live plants is better than Bettas. XD


----------



## carlos puron

@Tree No those are red root floaters and some salvinia minima


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> @Tree No those are red root floaters and some salvinia minima



Ahh those were the plants I wanted to buy from a seller near by but he was all out. x_x oh well. XD I love your tanks! <3


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks your tanks look great too I mostly like the one where sardine (if I'm not wrong) is, the one with the lily  about floaters I just want to fill my 75 gallons tank once I'm done I can share you some if you want to
(And if Texas doesn't get all picky with this plants too)


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> Thanks your tanks look great too I mostly like the one where sardine (if I'm not wrong) is, the one with the lily  about floaters I just want to fill my 75 gallons tank once I'm done I can share you some if you want to
> (And if Texas doesn't get all picky with this plants too)



thank you. ^^ and yup Sardine. =P I love his tank the best too. I have Perch and Anchovy have the same lily so I hope they grow just as well.

Ooooh I will have to take your offer. though maybe wait until the spring once it gets warmer? It's bitter cold here in MN. **shivers* *


----------



## jenniferfabian

Cheech (formerly ChiChi when I thought he was a she lol) lives on my computer desk where I spend most of my time  He loves watching minions in LoL.


----------



## Dimirs mommy

*Dimir's tank*

Here is Dimir's tank !!!


----------



## Spectacled

Kaz's tank got a little redecorating. 

Do you think my java fern is okay in the holes in the bridge? It's not in the substrate, but I didn't like it just floating.


----------



## keepsmiling

Spectacled said:


> Keepsmiling, your tanks are gorgeous. I love the accent on the outside. And your new boy is such a looker! Love him.





Galaxy said:


> Keepsmiling- Your planted tanks are gorgeouuuus~ Awesome job!  And that new green betta is beautiful! How lucky he is to have such a lovely future home.


Thank you for the nice compliments.



Tree said:


> Keepsmiling, what size is the larger tank? I REALLY wanna add plants out of the tank but I only have a 3 gallon tank and two 2.6 gallons.


Hello, the largest one is 5 gallons. You can add them to smaller tanks. I had one pot in Sultan's 2.5. Let me see if I can find a pic.



Sabina88 said:


> What pretty tanks, very lucky bettas


Thank you.


----------



## keepsmiling

Here you go Tree


----------



## keepsmiling

Everyone's tanks and bettas are awesome! It's great to see all the different styles together in one place. Great thread.


----------



## Drache

@ Tree: Your tanks a beautiful and beautiful!!

@ all: If i see all of your tanks, I sometimes miss plants! Is there any reason, why some of you don't have a (single) plant in your tanks? I thought our Bettas need al lot of them to hide and feel secure.

That's why mine looks more like a underwater jungle than a aquascaping landscape. I'm just curious


----------



## lilnaugrim

Drache said:


> @ all: If i see all of your tanks, I sometimes miss plants! Is there any reason, why some of you don't have a (single) plant in your tanks? I thought our Bettas need al lot of them to hide and feel secure.
> 
> That's why mine looks more like a underwater jungle than a aquascaping landscape. I'm just curious


This is true, just not everyone realizes it yet


----------



## isntanything

Although I 100% agree that bettas need plenty of plants/cover, I ended up taking some of them out of my betta's tank.

This is because he never seemed to like using it. He only swims where he is in full view and has never once used a cave or decoration to my knowledge. He seems to prefer patrolling around the free space of his 5g tank. There's still hiding places for him if he wants but . . . he doesn't.

I wonder if this is because he was in a large, bare tank at the LFS where I got him? I'm guessing that most bettas are bred and grown out in bare tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

isntanything said:


> Although I 100% agree that bettas need plenty of plants/cover, I ended up taking some of them out of my betta's tank.
> 
> This is because he never seemed to like using it. He only swims where he is in full view and has never once used a cave or decoration to my knowledge. He seems to prefer patrolling around the free space of his 5g tank. There's still hiding places for him if he wants but . . . he doesn't.
> 
> I wonder if this is because he was in a large, bare tank at the LFS where I got him? I'm guessing that most bettas are bred and grown out in bare tanks.


It's not that you'll never see him use it, it just makes him more comfortable.


----------



## isntanything

lilnaugrim said:


> It's not that you'll never see him use it, it just makes him more comfortable.


I don't really know how to tell how comfortable a betta is. He's healthy, active, eats well and is very interactive with humans. He's not skittish and doesn't startle.

He seems to prefer having long, uninterrupted swimming lines, if that makes sense. I'm not saying that heavily planted isn't good, because it obviously is, just that they aren't necessaily stressed out if they don't have it.


----------



## carlos puron

Well I have 2 different cases they both have the same tank 5 gallons fluval chi they both have the same plants java moss lilies and red root floaters one likes To spent time under the lilies leaves he only comes out to greet me for food and when we have visitors 

In the other hand Leviatán he's always patrolling the top of the tank only one time I've seen him under a leaf he's there looking at people all the time he seems to prefer his tank with more space to swim

So I guess it depends on the betta's personality


----------



## Spectacled

Drache said:


> @ all: If i see all of your tanks, I sometimes miss plants! Is there any reason, why some of you don't have a (single) plant in your tanks? I thought our Bettas need al lot of them to hide and feel secure.
> 
> That's why mine looks more like a underwater jungle than a aquascaping landscape. I'm just curious


I have a few plants, but as Kaz has gotten more comfortable with me and his home, he really likes space to swim. He's very picky about his layout in his tank and plants interfered with his fun. He's got enough to hang out in/on, but not too many as to make him grumpy.


----------



## iFish22

This is Dumbo and his Fluval Spec V
Dumbo is new to bettafish.com so he is please to meet you!


----------



## gracierat

WOW!! he is beautiful! I love ee's and I plan to have one after our move.


----------



## Spectacled

Eeep! I just got a 30 gallon! I'm so excited to get it set up. I've been stalking this thread to get ideas. It probably won't be a NPT because I have a black thumb when it comes to plants. I'm lucky to have kept my java fern alive so far. But I'm definitely going to get silk plants. I'm so excited to get it cycled and ready for a new friend!


----------



## gracierat

*Tanks*

I added some more plants to my tanks. The first one is my 5.5 









this one is my 2.5








this is my 2.6


----------



## Tree

keepsmiling said:


> Everyone's tanks and bettas are awesome! It's great to see all the different styles together in one place. Great thread.


Thanks! oh wow I love your 2.5 set up 8D I will have to do that in the future when my cats stop chewing on the plants. LOL 



Drache said:


> @ Tree: Your tanks a beautiful and beautiful!!
> 
> @ all: If i see all of your tanks, I sometimes miss plants! Is there any reason, why some of you don't have a (single) plant in your tanks? I thought our Bettas need al lot of them to hide and feel secure.
> 
> That's why mine looks more like a underwater jungle than a aquascaping landscape. I'm just curious



thank you <3


----------



## Drache

:wave: Thanks for your opinion!

I really think it can depend on the personality of our Bettas. Thats why I tried to give them space to swim and space to hide...and they love most the swimmings plants!

In my (!) opinion, a betta tank should be planted, if the Bettas use these plants to hide or not depends on the character of the fish. But at least there is a choice.

And now, I'm looking forwards to see more pics! :-D


----------



## iFish22

gracierat said:


> WOW!! he is beautiful! I love ee's and I plan to have one after our move.


Thank you. Sadly his fins have been slightly damaged due to the filter intake.  Dumbo is blushing from your compliment


----------



## Sunshine42

*Sunny's Bachelor Pad*

Hey everyone! This is Sunshine's new five gallon  He loves swimming back and forth between/behind/around/through his plants. Normally I don't go for the more...ostentatiously coloured plants, but I needed fillers and they actually don't look too bad IMO!! (No, he doesn't eat tropical fish flakes, but they came with the tank haha)


----------



## PSRBetta

Here is my 3 gallon tank, Its got like a blue theme cause my room is blue. the green plant in middle is a real plant don't know what its called and there is 2 moss balls too. My betta loves his tank. I have 25w mini heater as you can see and if anyone is wondering the filter is a spray bar one I got it off ebay its not too strong for him and my light is LED one just clip one plug in the wall kinda one.


----------



## Betta Nut

I commented in your other thread how I loved your tank. Nice balance of natural and color. You may want to put some saran wrap over the top though... It'd be a tragedy if he jumped out


----------



## PSRBetta

@Betta Nut 

The tank has a lid, I was feeding him after taken these photos that's why I have the lid removed. Otherwise I have a clear plastic lid that fits perfectly around the light and over the filter and Thank you for the nice comments about my tank in the other thread


----------



## lilnaugrim

PSRBetta said:


> the green plant in middle is a real plant don't know what its called and there is 2 moss balls too.


Looks like a Corkscrew Valisneria to me! ^_^


----------



## Rollo

Brutus in his tank. There is some duckweed starting to multiply on the top and I need to get a background for it.


----------



## jenniferfabian

Drache said:


> @ Tree: Your tanks a beautiful and beautiful!!
> 
> @ all: If i see all of your tanks, I sometimes miss plants! Is there any reason, why some of you don't have a (single) plant in your tanks? I thought our Bettas need al lot of them to hide and feel secure.
> 
> That's why mine looks more like a underwater jungle than a aquascaping landscape. I'm just curious


My betta had a plant once and rather liked it but I was too inexperience and unknowledgeable to handle a live plant. It went brown in a week and I had to toss it.  maybe i'll try again in the future after reading up on how to care for them properly. It was also a tiiiiny bit too tall for my tank. I just need to learn more but don't have the time, unfortunately.


----------



## PSRBetta

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Corkscrew Valisneria to me! ^_^


Oh is it? Thanks for letting me know :-D I did want some cabomba but petshop didn't have any.


----------



## PSRBetta

So I thought I'd do a little video of my new layout, So people can see it better 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=940_SLzIAUU


----------



## keepsmiling

carlos puron said:


> Hi guys a little update on my tanks leviatan's house
> View attachment 281762
> 
> View attachment 281770
> 
> 
> 
> And dragon's house those lilies are growing fast and providing some good hiding spots
> View attachment 281786
> 
> View attachment 281794


Love the angel.


----------



## keepsmiling

Betta Nut said:


> I commented in your other thread how I loved your tank. Nice balance of natural and color. You may want to put some saran wrap over the top though... It'd be a tragedy if he jumped out


Better to tell people to use eggcrate{ceiling diffuser. You never want to enclose a tank completely like saran wrap would do. It eliminates the ability for gas exchange, can effect the PH, and can harm your fish.



lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Corkscrew Valisneria to me! ^_^


Good guess, that's correct.



PSRBetta said:


> Oh is it? Thanks for letting me know :-D I did want some cabomba but petshop didn't have any.


 Cabomba is a tough plant to keep. It really needs proper ferts, lighting, and will make a mess as it starts to deteriorate and falls apart. You are better off with the vals...much easier to keep.


----------



## keepsmiling

Love all the new tanks posted. Keep the pics and updates coming everyone!


----------



## carlos puron

keepsmiling said:


> Love the angel.


Thank you


----------



## PSRBetta

So many beautiful tanks! I love this thread.


----------



## anothernewbetta

My betta (ridiculously named Sir Lady Miss Harrington) in his 5.5 g, which I couldn't have set up without members of this forum! I'll be converting the 2g I originally kept him in into a red cherry shrimp tank! 

This is my first (but undoubtedly not last!) fish.


Giving me the fish side-eye.








His poor fins are still growing out (or so I hope) after a bout of either fin biting or fin rot.








Action shot!


----------



## gracierat

Hahaha! love his name anothernewbetta!  He is very beautiful!
Everyone's tanks are just lovely! always such awesome ideas!


----------



## Mashiro

It's empty right now, but will soon hold my sorority! I was kinda going for the enchanted forest look.

10 gallon (future) sorority:


----------



## aquagreen

Mashiro said:


> It's empty right now, but will soon hold my sorority! I was kinda going for the enchanted forest look.
> 
> 10 gallon (future) sorority:


Super cute. I have that same cave.


----------



## Mashiro

Thanks!


----------



## WhitneyLin

Love the theme Mashiro! ...can I ask where you guys got that cave? I've been trying to find a good "natural"ish looking one for my next tank.


----------



## aquagreen

WhitneyLin said:


> Love the theme Mashiro! ...can I ask where you guys got that cave? I've been trying to find a good "natural"ish looking one for my next tank.


It's here:
http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Decor-...&qid=1391311805&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+cave

It comes in different sizes. A word of caution, though...well, two: the first is that when I first filled my tank with water, even though I had rinsed the cave off first it filled the tank with tiny little hairs of the polyresin it's made of. After that it was no longer a problem...once I changed the water that was no longer an issue, so if you do get this I'd give it a good long soak in some hot water just to be sure. Also, the leaves on the side of the cave are actually pretty sharp and I am definitely not a fan of them for delicate betta fins. (The leaves are STIFF, too, like plastic knives. I'd never put this in with my EE boy.) I've ordered some silk plants and I'm hoping I'll be able to pull some leaves off them and put them on the cave instead.


----------



## WhitneyLin

okay. I normally soak everything for a few days so thats no big. But the leaves. Ugh. Thats why I have such a hard time finding things. All the good hides like that have the hard fake plastic plants on them. *sigh* are they easy to get off?


----------



## aquagreen

WhitneyLin said:


> okay. I normally soak everything for a few days so thats no big. But the leaves. Ugh. Thats why I have such a hard time finding things. All the good hides like that have the hard fake plastic plants on them. *sigh* are they easy to get off?


They detach very easily, yes, but leave behind the "plugs" that are common with fake plants...if you know what I mean. Like a stalk? So I'm thinking maybe I can insert some leaves from some silk plants over those.


----------



## simonella

i have a 60 litres tank! (well 54 litres because of everything in it) i don't know how many galons that is , sorry for that. There are 5 otocinclus in there , 1 betta and next week i'll add around 10 rasbora galaxy's


----------



## PSRBetta

Really liking your tank @simonella


----------



## Laki

Love the tanks everybody! Here's my current tank with Fix the Fern Back (my VTxDelta mutt) He's a small boy compared to some males I have seen, I had FTFB since he was 3-4 months old. 

This tank has been running for over 2 years and has had many occupants in that time. Now it's all real plants, IAL, malaysian driftwood, a couple male RCS (got rid of my ladies bc I wanted a controlled population) and a 2 year old tiger nerite named Milly. 

(plant list: anacharis stems, dwarf anubias, java fern, java moss, asian ambulia and hornwort) my plan is to get some floaters with long roots or a slow grower for the back corner where the light barely reaches it.


----------



## PSRBetta

@Laki I love your tank! Looks so natural good work


----------



## simonella

@PSRBetta

Thank you :-D


----------



## Laki

Thanks PSR! It's my desk zen


----------



## WhitneyLin

aquagreen said:


> They detach very easily, yes, but leave behind the "plugs" that are common with fake plants...if you know what I mean. Like a stalk? So I'm thinking maybe I can insert some leaves from some silk plants over those.


Yeah, that would be nice. Otherwise I wonder if they would be hard to cut off... Cut the stalk down as much as possible and then sand off the rest maybe. I've sanded some rough edges off decor before but im not sure how it would work on that kind of plastic.


----------



## aquagreen

WhitneyLin said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. Otherwise I wonder if they would be hard to cut off... Cut the stalk down as much as possible and then sand off the rest maybe. I've sanded some rough edges off decor before but im not sure how it would work on that kind of plastic.


There is glue at the very base of where the stalks go into the plastic, and I know the stalks do go through the other side of the cave, so there's a hole there somewhere...I'm not sure how big it is because of the glue though.

All in all it isn't a bad cave...just those darn leaves. I don't get why people make such sharp stuff for fish.


----------



## WhitneyLin

hmm ..guess i'll just have to see for myself if I get one. Wont be for a while yet though, since im waiting for the tank I want to go on sale.

Yeah I just dont understand that. I've seen many things that i've liked, but they just werent worth the effort to try to modify. Lots of them have hard plastic plants. And I spend so much time down the decor aisle in the store. Im always feeling the plants and all the edges on the hides. Very rarely do I find anything acceptable to bring home (im pretty picky).. though I do get a lot of odd looks.


----------



## carlos puron

This tank was supposed to be just grow plants but I had to adopt this girl cause she was aggressive in my cousin's sorority so in mine so now that's her house


----------



## lilnaugrim

carlos puron said:


> This tank was supposed to be just grow plants but I had to adopt this girl cause she was aggressive in my cousin's sorority so in mine so now that's her house


Most likely because she looks like a young he lol. If you give me a profile view I can tell you if she is actually a he but those fins and face make me think he. The tank is nice though


----------



## carlos puron

People still saying is a he some others a she I see the white spot under her never seen a bubble nest in her tank and This is the pic


----------



## Stefi

Being not even 24 hours new to this board, I have to say I'm LOVING all your photos and the information. You all have some spectacular betta homes  

Here's BlueFish's home. I have 2 live plans - one Amazon Sword and one Melon Sword (taller one at the back) and 2 ornaments. The taller ornament to the left serves as a bit of a "filter" filter … the legs of the ornament keep BlueFish from swimming up to the filter intake and the top of it pokes out of the water just a bit, and through the stream from the filter (which is very mild anyway) to help offset the flow … he's had no issues with it so far and actually seems to like swimming in it a bit. The little ornament to the right was meant to be a spot for him to spend some private time, but he has yet to swim into it. 
The design on the back I painted myself (on the exterior of the aquarium) - couldn't find anything out there that I liked and I wanted an orchid pattern anyway to go with the 11 orchids I have on a table next to the aquarium. 

He enjoys hanging out in the plants, but uses the whole tank … so far so good!










Of course, feedback is more than welcome!


----------



## lilnaugrim

carlos puron said:


> People still saying is a he some others a she I see the white spot under her never seen a bubble nest in her tank and This is the pic



Hmm, it is difficult to say. The body shape screams male to me but ventrals say female. I've known some males to have short ventrals though, all depends on breeding so I'm not terribly sure, I would need a clearer pic, preferably just after he/she has eaten a good meal to see if there are any ovaries behind the stomach to be seen the shape of.

The white spot/egg spot/ovipositer can be a fake one, males will have fake ones to try to fool other fish and whatnot and to confuse us of course. Some lose them after maturity while others keep them through their life. Sometimes also males won't be prompted to make nests if they don't care much for breeding, I had one male who turned out to be sort of gay but I loved him. He did make a huge bubble nest when he first came home but after that he didn't care to make one even if he was situated next to a male or a female, he didn't care lol.

So what I'm saying is it's all up in the air until I find those ovaries ;-)



Stefi said:


> Being not even 24 hours new to this board, I have to say I'm LOVING all your photos and the information. You all have some spectacular betta homes
> 
> Here's BlueFish's home. I have 2 live plans - one Amazon Sword and one Melon Sword (taller one at the back) and 2 ornaments. The taller ornament to the left serves as a bit of a "filter" filter … the legs of the ornament keep BlueFish from swimming up to the filter intake and the top of it pokes out of the water just a bit, and through the stream from the filter (which is very mild anyway) to help offset the flow … he's had no issues with it so far and actually seems to like swimming in it a bit. The little ornament to the right was meant to be a spot for him to spend some private time, but he has yet to swim into it.
> The design on the back I painted myself (on the exterior of the aquarium) - couldn't find anything out there that I liked and I wanted an orchid pattern anyway to go with the 11 orchids I have on a table next to the aquarium.
> 
> He enjoys hanging out in the plants, but uses the whole tank … so far so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, feedback is more than welcome!


Hello and officially welcome to the board! The tank looks great and I adore your background! I just wanted to note that the Amazon Swords get up to and over a foot (12 inches) tall, just a fair warning haha. The Melon Sword should stay relatively small, maybe getting half the size of the Amazon.


----------



## Stefi

lilnaugrim - Thank you! I'm glad you like it and thank you for the tip on the Amazon Sword! If I were to keep cutting off the taller leaves, assuming there were smaller leaves coming up, how would the plant react?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Stefi said:


> lilnaugrim - Thank you! I'm glad you like it and thank you for the tip on the Amazon Sword! If I were to keep cutting off the taller leaves, assuming there were smaller leaves coming up, how would the plant react?


Np! You would have to break the whole leaf off from the crown (part where the leaves grow out from) and it will grow a new one from the middle in its stead. Swords are funny in the sense that they cannot regenerate their leaves like some species of plants can do, like healing their leaves. So once a Swords leaf is damaged, you mind as well pluck it because the plant will continue to try to grow and not focus on new leaves so it's best to actually pluck it so it can focus on new leaves.

Here is a great page on growing Swords: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Decor Amazon Sword.htm


----------



## dollshyne

*BB's improved home*

After getting not perfect water test results, I decided to get a filter for BB's 10 gallon tank. I also added 2 nerite snails (which are far more amusing than I anticipated)! BB is really intrigued by the snails & by the bubbles from the filter. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## unicornturds18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYqiAeeoLY
heres mine


----------



## JDragon

*New Tank Cycling*

This is the tank I set up that is cycling for my boy coming from Thailand. I love how it came out. Excuse the snails and the crushed shells.


----------



## lovee1795

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
....
Sparky the Betta Fish!

This is Spark's new tank. He's still busy exploring it. I have another silk plant coming in the mail for the other side of his pineapple, and unfortunately I had to unplug the filter because the current was too strong for him.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

lovee1795 said:


> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> ....
> Sparky the Betta Fish!
> 
> This is Spark's new tank. He's still busy exploring it. I have another silk plant coming in the mail for the other side of his pineapple, and unfortunately I had to unplug the filter because the current was too strong for him.


Same tank, same pineapple 

I would recommend a sponge filter, took out my HOB filter cuz it was too strong for Hades. Also, make sure to sand down the inside of the windows of the pineapple, the sharp edges can cause cuts/tears. (what happened to the center "plant" part of the pineapple?)

Is Sparky okay? looks like his tail is kinda shredded?


----------



## lovee1795

relaxedcrazyman said:


> Same tank, same pineapple
> 
> I would recommend a sponge filter, took out my HOB filter cuz it was too strong for Hades. Also, make sure to sand down the inside of the windows of the pineapple, the sharp edges can cause cuts/tears. (what happened to the center "plant" part of the pineapple?)
> 
> Is Sparky okay? looks like his tail is kinda shredded?


I'll have to find one of those filters. And it broke... or. well. More like disintegrated. Seriously, I was pulling it out of his old tank so I could clean it, and it just. Fell apart. I've been trying to find a new one, but they don't seem to make them the same way. The only ones I could find had super tiny windows. So when I can get to a store next I'm going to look for a new house for him. I made it sure it wasn't sharp. And yeah he's fine, he had a bit of a tail biting spell but it's starting to grow back now.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

lovee1795 said:


> I'll have to find one of those filters. And it broke... or. well. More like disintegrated. Seriously, I was pulling it out of his old tank so I could clean it, and it just. Fell apart. I've been trying to find a new one, but they don't seem to make them the same way. The only ones I could find had super tiny windows. So when I can get to a store next I'm going to look for a new house for him. I made it sure it wasn't sharp. And yeah he's fine, he had a bit of a tail biting spell but it's starting to grow back now.


this is the sponge filter i use: Amazon.com: Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge Water Filter, Black: Pet Supplies

with this pump: Amazon.com: Tetra 77851 Whisper Air Pump, 10 Gallon: Pet Supplies

and this pineapple looks like it has the bigger windows? Amazon.com: Spongebob Squarepants Big Bikini Bottom Aquarium Decoration: Pet Supplies

good luck


----------



## rylovesriska

This is my girl, Luna's tank  I want to add one if these anyone have experience with them?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004I...f=mp_s_a_1_6&qid=1391303916&sr=8-6&precache=1


----------



## AndyUK

*Aoki's Home*

Here's Aoki's home, its a 23l Edge, he loves hiding and swimming through the lace java fern.


----------



## Drache

Hi Andy! 
Nice tank...but why so empty? I love this kind of tanks and it looks bigger than it seems to be. Beautiful Betta, is it a DT? :nicefish:


----------



## summersea

Here is Nero's home. It is a Marineland 5g Hex Biowheel tank. He has a mix of fake and live plants. Live plants include anubias, cabomba, wisteria, and Pygmy chain sword. Hoping to switch to all live plants soon (except for maybe his log as he loves his fake log  )


----------



## AndyUK

Drache said:


> Hi Andy!
> Nice tank...but why so empty? I love this kind of tanks and it looks bigger than it seems to be. Beautiful Betta, is it a DT? :nicefish:


The edge i personally think is a nice tank, the only problem i have with it is the opening could have been a bit bigger, yeah it is kind of empty but the driftwood with the fern is actually quite wide when you look from the top.

Aoki is a HM  what does DT stand for?


----------



## AndyUK

Here's my other tank with a old Male VT which you can see sitting on the pump/filter and 2 females, also in the tank are neon's, molly's, tiger barb, plec and loaches.


----------



## Drache

Hi Andy,

I saw that he is a HM, but on one of the pics I first of all thought it is a Bette with a*D*ouble *T*ail.


----------



## lilnaugrim

AndyUK said:


> Here's my other tank with a old Male VT which you can see sitting on the pump/filter and 2 females, also in the tank are neon's, molly's, tiger barb, plec and loaches.


Is that a 20 US gallon tank? I do want to note before everyone jumps on you that you are 1) over stocked and 2) you should never put male and female Bettas together unless you are intentionally breeding.

Even if you don't see any agression, they may not show it to the way we see but the way they swim and look at each other is enough to stress each other out in a closed environment. You may end up with either one dead male soon (most likely) or very stressed out fishes which will end up diseased.

Also Mollys grow up to 5 inches large and tend to prefer brackish water (salty water), they do okay in Freshwater but will live longer and better in brackish water which your other fish CANNOT handle. Also Tiger Barbs are extremely aggressive and very nippy, they are never recommended with slower fish and especially Betta fish because of their long fins and aggressive nature. Neons are fine, and depends on the type of the Pleco and Loaches. If you have a common Pleco you're looking at a fish that will get up to around 14-18 inches or thereabout. Also Loaches need larger groups, depending on the kind you have.


----------



## AndyUK

Drache said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I saw that he is a HM, but on one of the pics I first of all thought it is a Bette with a*D*ouble *T*ail.


ahh yeah i see what you mean 



lilnaugrim said:


> Is that a 20 US gallon tank? I do want to note before everyone jumps on you that you are 1) over stocked and 2) you should never put male and female Bettas together unless you are intentionally breeding.
> 
> Even if you don't see any agression, they may not show it to the way we see but the way they swim and look at each other is enough to stress each other out in a closed environment. You may end up with either one dead male soon i(most likely) or very stressed out fishes which will end up diseased.
> 
> Also Mollys grow up to 5 inches large and tend to prefer brackish water (salty water), they do okay in Freshwater but will live longer and better in brackish water which your other fish CANNOT handle. Also Tiger Barbs are extremely aggressive and very nippy, they are never recommended with slower fish and especially Betta fish because of their long fins and aggressive nature. Neons are fine, and depends on the type of the Pleco and Loaches. If you have a common Pleco you're looking at a fish that will get up to around 14-18 inches or thereabout. Also Loaches need larger groups, depending on the kind you have.


Its 64 litre (14 gallon), I understand totally on what you have said, but as said in my post in "meet the betta keepers" section these fish were already in the tank when i got it and to be fair out of observation the tank looks calm. I also know about the pleco and will be keeping a eye on his size.


----------



## lilnaugrim

AndyUK said:


> Its 64 litre (14 gallon), I understand totally on what you have said, but as said in my post in "meet the betta keepers" section these fish were already in the tank when i got it and to be fair out of observation the tank looks calm. I also know about the pleco and will be keeping a eye on his size.


Oh yikes, even more overstocked. Sorry, I know you said it came like that but I would seriously find homes for half of these fish so they don't either die from each other and a shortened lifespan from growth stunting as the mollies and pleco will do.

I would especially take out the females and split them up, I'm not saying this because you did it or anything but from experience and pooled knowledge, males and females will not survive together long together. There are very extremely rare cases but trust us, it's not going to last long and if you do value the fish, I would remove them and rehouse the larger ones. You can keep the Neons for sure but the Tiger Barbs especially and Mollies should go. Barbs are extremely aggressive, regarless of what you may or may not see and Mollies as I said, get up to 5 inches. That's waaaaayyy too big for that tank.


----------



## AndyUK

Just to clarify:

1xmale VT
2xfemale bettas
1xdalmation Molly
1xballoon Molly
1xpleco
2xloaches
9xneons
1xtiger barb

I just wanted to put the numbers and right fish in so you can see what I have because the tank looks big enough in my eyes, the pleco I know about and when the time comes it will be sorted that he goes to a new home.


----------



## mart

Nice looking tank. Lots of hiding places.
They say 1 inch of fish for every gal. But, if it's doing fine, it's doing fine. It's up to you and no one else. Just watch your ammonia level.


----------



## lilnaugrim

And to lay this out for you, take a look at this: http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple

I even inserted a 15 gallon rather than a 14 gallon that you have. It's not just about space but the fact that these fish are just not compatible at all. ESPECIALLY male and female Bettas together.


----------



## mart

Frankly I have never liked Barbs or Molly's. They are trouble makers.


----------



## Batmantha

mart said:


> Nice looking tank. Lots of hiding places.
> They say 1 inch of fish for every gal. But, if it's doing fine, it's doing fine. It's up to you and no one else. Just watch your ammonia level.


Exactly, I have 2 bettas, one by himself with 3 Ottos and then one in a big tropical tank with 2 Angels, Gouramis, Clouds and Cories and he absolutely loves it, I tried separating him but he stressed and starting tail biting so he is back in the big tank and happy as can be

Different bettas= different personalities


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well I also want to comment on the "1 inch per gallon", that's completely wrong in most cases. The normal Betta is usually around 1.5-2 inches (not including tail of course) and yet people keep them in 1 gallon tanks and smaller....Goldfish on the other hand get around 5-7 inches but you wouldn't keep it in a 10 gallon fish tank. Why? Because Goldfish are extreme poopers basically, they poop like there is no tomorrow and it's not just because they poop but their ammonia is actually very toxic which means it can kill itself with it's own poop. This is why most people who put goldfish in anything smaller than 20 gallons per fish, the fish ends up dead before it's actual time and then they wonder why their fish dies.

Each type of fish has it's own bio-load (how much ammonia it puts out) and so the 1 inch per gallon "rule" is null and void and should not be used IMHO. It's a nice little thing for starting off but it promotes the wrong idea.

Again, I'm not trying to berate anyone but trying to inform and educate. I wish the best for everyone's fish and their tanks and some things should just not be done. Not because I say so but because years and years of fish keeping have come up with these things for us to use.


----------



## AndyUK

lilnaugrim said:


> And to lay this out for you, take a look at this: http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple
> 
> I even inserted a 15 gallon rather than a 14 gallon that you have. It's not just about space but the fact that these fish are just not compatible at all. ESPECIALLY male and female Bettas together.


That's a great website for information, thanks. I'm not keen on the tiger barb or the molly's, when they go they wont be replaced. I do appreciate all the information you have given mate, Thanks 



mart said:


> Nice looking tank. Lots of hiding places.
> They say 1 inch of fish for every gal. But, if it's doing fine, it's doing fine. It's up to you and no one else. Just watch your ammonia level.


Thanks Mart, Well in the 2 years we have had the tank the community haven't been a problem, apart from the red tipped shark which was real aggressive :evil: he soon went to the local aquatic shop for re-homing.


----------



## mart

lilnaugrim said:


> Well I also want to comment on the "1 inch per gallon", that's completely wrong in most cases. The normal Betta is usually around 1.5-2 inches (not including tail of course) and yet people keep them in 1 gallon tanks and smaller....Goldfish on the other hand get around 5-7 inches but you wouldn't keep it in a 10 gallon fish tank. Why? Because Goldfish are extreme poopers basically, they poop like there is no tomorrow and it's not just because they poop but their ammonia is actually very toxic which means it can kill itself with it's own poop. This is why most people who put goldfish in anything smaller than 20 gallons per fish, the fish ends up dead before it's actual time and then they wonder why their fish dies.
> 
> Each type of fish has it's own bio-load (how much ammonia it puts out) and so the 1 inch per gallon "rule" is null and void and should not be used IMHO. It's a nice little thing for starting off but it promotes the wrong idea.
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to berate anyone but trying to inform and educate. I wish the best for everyone's fish and their tanks and some things should just not be done. Not because I say so but because years and years of fish keeping have come up with these things for us to use.


If you read it, I said, "They Say" 
I usually don't put more than 5 fish in a 10 gal tank. But the 1 fish, or 1 inch per gal has always been the standard when asking about it, doesn't mean I do it.


----------



## mart

Thanks Mart, Well in the 2 years we have had the tank the community haven't been a problem, apart from the red tipped shark which was real aggressive :evil: he soon went to the local aquatic shop for re-homing.[/QUOTE]

Well if it's been 2 years, I think you have a handle on it all. Continued Good Luck!


----------



## Joey Fish

How do you attach Pictures?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Joey Fish said:


> How do you attach Pictures?


There are a few different ways; you can upload to an image hosting site like photobucket, flickr, or imageshack and they have a forum option that you copy and paste into the text box here.

OR

you can click "go advanced" and there is a little paper clip icon on the top of your text box next the smiley face there. You click that and it brings up a pop up window where you can browse your folders for the picture you want, upload it and it immediately attaches it at the end of your post. If you want to put it in the middle of your post, after you upload it you go back to the paper clip icon and click the down arrow, click on your image name and it will post it into the text box.


----------



## rawxy




----------



## carlos puron

rawxy said:


>


I love that tank looks awesome nice work


----------



## carlos puron

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmm, it is difficult to say. The body shape screams male to me but ventrals say female. I've known some males to have short ventrals though, all depends on breeding so I'm not terribly sure, I would need a clearer pic, preferably just after he/she has eaten a good meal to see if there are any ovaries behind the stomach to be seen the shape of.
> 
> The white spot/egg spot/ovipositer can be a fake one, males will have fake ones to try to fool other fish and whatnot and to confuse us of course. Some lose them after maturity while others keep them through their life. Sometimes also males won't be prompted to make nests if they don't care much for breeding, I had one male who turned out to be sort of gay but I loved him. He did make a huge bubble nest when he first came home but after that he didn't care to make one even if he was situated next to a male or a female, he didn't care lol.
> 
> So what I'm saying is it's all up in the air until I find those ovaries .


Hey i got a couple of extra pics just after dinner hoping it helps and I'm uploading a video to see if that helps she doesn't stay still when im trying to get a pic I'll post the link once it's loaded


----------



## carlos puron

Couldn't upload the other sorry


----------



## rawxy

carlos puron said:


> I love that tank looks awesome nice work


Thank you! My baby betta loves it


----------



## carlos puron

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb6uuon7JXU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ok here's the video


----------



## eatmice2010

AndyUK said:


> Here's my other tank with a old Male VT which you can see sitting on the pump/filter and 2 females, also in the tank are neon's, molly's, tiger barb, plec and loaches.


I love your tank it's a cute set up. It's the perfect place to play hide and seek. xD


----------



## eatmice2010

Also lets clerify..... The 1 inch to 1 gallon rule! 
That rule dates back far before there was somany types of fish there is today. The rule was mostly ment for fish that stayed small.

Yes the tank may be over stalked to you and some others, but I believe the rule dont ruin a good thing. If they lasted this long, then there must be something good going on. Also taking a fish from an ammonia level that it is used to and introduce it to a lower or higher level can put the fish in shock and kill them. 

Gold fish defy the inch-gallon rule because there size can very and high ammonia will not kill a gold fish.

Betta fish together thaaaats a little different. I myself have done it till my male died of old age then I split females up, so the change of him missing didn't make them go killer. That said it's your tank so do what you want, just keep eyes out for tail nipping.


----------



## eatmice2010

AndyUK said:


> Here's Aoki's home, its a 23l Edge, he loves hiding and swimming through the lace java fern.


Ahhhh I love his tank!!!


----------



## eatmice2010

rawxy said:


>


I love your tank, especially the color scheme, I'm a sucker for purple XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

eatmice2010 said:


> Also lets clerify..... The 1 inch to 1 gallon rule!
> That rule dates back far before there was somany types of fish there is today. The rule was mostly ment for fish that stayed small.
> 
> Yes the tank may be over stalked to you and some others, but I believe the rule dont ruin a good thing. If they lasted this long, then there must be something good going on. Also taking a fish from an ammonia level that it is used to and introduce it to a lower or higher level can put the fish in shock and kill them.
> 
> Gold fish defy the inch-gallon rule because there size can very and high ammonia will not kill a gold fish.
> 
> Betta fish together thaaaats a little different. I myself have done it till my male died of old age then I split females up, so the change of him missing didn't make them go killer. That said it's your tank so do what you want, just keep eyes out for tail nipping.


Yes it's overstocked but I'm more concerned about the compatibility issues they've got going on.


----------



## eatmice2010

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes it's overstocked but I'm more concerned about the compatibility issues they've got going on.


Besides the male and female situation, the fish I don't like in there is that tiger barb.


----------



## lilnaugrim

eatmice2010 said:


> Besides the male and female situation, the fish I don't like in there is that tiger barb.


Agreed, Mollies also get up to 5 inches....while it would be fine in a 14 gallon, not with all those fish. it will most likely be stunted in growth and die a premature death along with the pleco.


----------



## BettaVet

Sorry for the out of focus...our boys are seemingly camera shy


----------



## Rollo

Great thread, there really are some beautiful tanks here. I am work on setting another tank up. I plan on using ceramic tile for the floor. The plan is to also use some potted plants. I was thinking of some fairly big ones on the "tables" on either side and some thing formal like a Buddha statue or such in the middle or a pagoda or such that has nooks and crannies for him to hide in. Would have smaller potted plants in the forground and of course has to have a moss ball or three.


----------



## Mashiro

Rollo said:


> Great thread, there really are some beautiful tanks here. I am work on setting another tank up. I plan on using ceramic tile for the floor. The plan is to also use some potted plants. I was thinking of some fairly big ones on the "tables" on either side and some thing formal like a Buddha statue or such in the middle or a pagoda or such that has nooks and crannies for him to hide in. Would have smaller potted plants in the forground and of course has to have a moss ball or three.



I really like the idea! What size tank is that?


----------



## Rollo

It's a regular ten gallon. I am hoping with the tile it both looks good and will be easy or easier to keep clean.


----------



## eatmice2010

I love this tank idea 

I have so many ideas now from your tank XD


----------



## LugiaChan

Rollo said:


> Great thread, there really are some beautiful tanks here. I am work on setting another tank up. I plan on using ceramic tile for the floor. The plan is to also use some potted plants. I was thinking of some fairly big ones on the "tables" on either side and some thing formal like a Buddha statue or such in the middle or a pagoda or such that has nooks and crannies for him to hide in. Would have smaller potted plants in the forground and of course has to have a moss ball or three.


OMG PLEASE send me a PM showing a photo or video when the tank is done! I would love to see how it looks in water/with light/with fish in it.... It's amazing!!! I hope to never miss seeing this


----------



## Rollo

I will promise. I hope to get it set up with some plants over the weekend.


----------



## PSRBetta

Some little update photo's of my tank 3 gal tank


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

psrbetta, i love the blue! your little guy has the same color scheme as my guy Hades. I love the dark red, black, and dark blue.

P.S. Crowntails rule!


----------



## aquagreen

PSRBetta said:


> Some little update photo's of my tank 3 gal tank


Those spiky blue plants are silicone, right? I've read different things about how that holds up in a tank. Would be curious to know how they do for you over time because I LOVE the way they look.


----------



## PSRBetta

@relaxedcrazyman 
Thank you! yes I love my crowntail!

@aquagreen 
I think there silicone am not 100% sure I got them over a year ago and there still going the tank my betta is now was my guppy fry tank for over a year so they have lasted


----------



## Tree

I love the idea of the tile. =) 

here are mine:


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow i love the bamboo in yours. That tile tank is such a great idea, it opens up a whole new world of ideas. Please tell us how it turns out!


----------



## Rollo

Just filled it up it's a little cloudy but figured better post a picture cause that might be the best these plants ever look. lol. If I had of planned a little better I would have gotten pots before I bought the plants, so ended up just planting them in stuff I had around the house. I like how the pot/plant on the far left turned out, but will probably end up changing the others to more "zenish" pots. Definitely needs some moss balls. The hood still has the incandescent lights that came with it, going to change them out to compact fluorescent. One thing to watch out for on the tile is there is a mesh that holds the little individual tiles in place on some tiles this is a water soluble paste. For the gaps between the tiles I did silicon between them so no gunk could get in there. I ended up just using my finger to smooth the silicon down into the gap but kinda ended up with a layer of silicon on the tiles. I have about 2-3 hours into scraping off that excess silicon with a razor, so kind of tedious lol
No Betta yet, I have dosed the water with that liquid carbon stuff and some fetilizer, I think gonna let the tank find it's balance and let me get a feel for the water in a planted tank. Then put a fish in.


----------



## DBanana

Posted this in the planted tanks section but I'm kind of really happy with this baby. 5g kit I picked up on sale and switched out the comes-with bulb for a better one. Told myself I wasn't going to get any plants; was going to use grow offs from the other plants I already have but then ended getting tonnes because they were so cute. Water parameters are already good but the tank still has a while to cycle before it's fully ready. 

It's going to be the home for my yet unnamed white female I ordered off of Aquabid.


----------



## Joey Fish

How many gallons is the tile tank? It looks amazing. What plants did you use? It looks like dwarf hairgrass, amazon sword, what else? I really like the glass container for the plants, it lets you see the gravel and the pebbles still give a stable surface for good bacteria to grow on,so zenlike and calm, maybe some bamboo would work well, plus moss balls! keep us posted with pics. It looks soooooo cool, and my next tank will probably steal your idea.


----------



## Joey Fish

What substrate did you use for the plants?


----------



## Rollo

Joey Fish said:


> How many gallons is the tile tank? It looks amazing. What plants did you use? It looks like dwarf hairgrass, amazon sword, what else? I really like the glass container for the plants, it lets you see the gravel and the pebbles still give a stable surface for good bacteria to grow on,so zenlike and calm, maybe some bamboo would work well, plus moss balls! keep us posted with pics. It looks soooooo cool, and my next tank will probably steal your idea.


Thank you! Yes it's three swords and dwarf hairgrass, wanted to start off with what is hopefully some easy keepers. They're planted in fluorite. I like the bamboo idea.


----------



## Tree

Joey Fish said:


> Wow i love the bamboo in yours. That tile tank is such a great idea, it opens up a whole new world of ideas. Please tell us how it turns out!



thanks. =) I had to cut the leaves off of the lucky bamboo though because the cats ate them. LOL but they are growing back nicely.


----------



## Joey Fish

Where is the fluorite from? It looks great and I plan on getting some.


----------



## Rollo

It's Seachem flourite, from the LFS. It comes in a couple of different colors textures.


----------



## mart

Had to re-do my tank due to the last Zen Buddah I had in it I found out would bubble. So took it out and this is the best I could find. Apparently most all TopFin painted decorations bubble.
Added a few plants. Just want it peaceful.
First pic is the new setup. Second is the new setup and my weird fish. He lays down sideways on the plants when he rests. He's a strange little boy.


----------



## carlos puron

I've never seen a fish doing that but it seems that he likes the plant to rest for a little


----------



## mart

Yeah, he isn't right in the head. He rests under the plants too. Just a strange little boy. Nothing wrong with him, I mean he isn't sick, just weird.


----------



## carlos puron

Lol remember that they have personality that's pretty much what makes them different from other fish I have two boys in the same kind of tank same plants same heater basically what makes the difference is thatthe tanks are on each side of the couch one likes to spend time under the leaves the other one is always on top so it's just depends on what they like


----------



## mart

Yeah they do have unique personalities. My other one will hook his tail on a plant and hang upside down like a bat. :lol:


----------



## carlos puron

Man you have some weird fish I would like to see a pic of your "batfish"


----------



## mart

I'll try and get a pic of him next time he does it and post it. :lol:


----------



## gracierat

Beautiful tanks everyone! always a joy to come here and check everyone's tanks out


----------



## Meade

*Coho's Tank*

here is Coho's new tank. 

we have some LED light strips over his tank put on the lowest setting and we can manually change the colour, he loves it so far~

Purple:









White:


----------



## Tree

My whole fish tank setup. =) I changed some lights around and got a new LED light for my 3 gallon.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Hi everyone! I finally got everything for Pinks new setup. It was going to be a nice blue ocean scene, but my fiancé insisted on it being orange... So here it is. Not as awesome as Doki's tank but pretty good for an orange


----------



## Braided Kitteness

And the night glow... Cuz why not?!


----------



## Tree

OMG I love his tank!!!!! I love that egg dome <3 <3 <3


----------



## carlos puron

Nice work I really like the night glow


----------



## carlos puron

I just did some trimming in the lily in dragon's house I love the floating leaves but they were covering the whole surface so the final work


----------



## eatmice2010

Very nice setups


----------



## Mercury

That little egg dome is glorious, Braided. :-D


----------



## Braided Kitteness

:thankyou:Thanks guys! It was hard trying to find one that would be small enough for his tank, and fit an "orange theme." :-D I wish I had found one like Doki's in orange, but this is close! I woke up this morning to the night glow, and fell in love with the set up all over again.


----------



## Drache

I few moments ago I tried to take a pic of my 30 (ltr.) Nano Cube. I have to apologize for the bad quality, again. 










Tha plants are still very small and I hope they will grow in the next 4-6 weeks, so that I have another underwater jungle.


----------



## Mercury

My new 7 gallon tank! I have more plants to add, but I think it looks ok for now!


----------



## Joey Fish

Ok!? It looks great! I love the driftwood and moneywort.


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Just upgraded Gallifrey! I'm so happy with the new tank--he was in it for a few days before we added the driftwood and was fine, but did some tailbiting when we weren't looking after I got home this evening. We decided to finish up the "renovations" anyways though, since if anything, the tannins from the driftwood might calm him a bit. 










I love it so much!  It looks so peaceful.


----------



## eatmice2010

Very nice, I love it too.

Outta curiosity how much did your filters and setup cost?


----------



## Polkadot

RainbowsHaven said:


> Just upgraded Gallifrey! I'm so happy with the new tank--he was in it for a few days before we added the driftwood and was fine, but did some tailbiting when we weren't looking after I got home this evening. We decided to finish up the "renovations" anyways though, since if anything, the tannins from the driftwood might calm him a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much!  It looks so peaceful.


VERY pretty & the cave looks terrific.


----------



## RainbowsHaven

@Eatmice - The tank, light, and filter were all around $15 each. I had the heater already, but I think it was around $17 when I got it. So all together around $62 (Sounds like a lot more than it felt like while I was buying it... ) 

I got most of the main setup (except the tank) off of Amazon, so if you'd like more specifics PM me and I can give you links.  I bought it all pretty recently.


----------



## eatmice2010

Thank you, I ask because I love your filter.


----------



## annalizd

This is Dr. Dre and Redman. Dre is in a 1.5 gal tank for now and Redman is in a 3 gal cube. Dre has been with me for 2 weeks now, he's adjusting really well. In the near future I'm thinking I'll get another 3 gal.cube, but for now he's in a little home.


----------



## sanjiandfriends

This is my Fluval Spec V. Just waiting for my driftwood to completely sink and I will be getting a Anubias to put on it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

annalizd said:


> This is Dr. Dre and Redman. Dre is in a 1.5 gal tank for now and Redman is in a 3 gal cube. Dre has been with me for 2 weeks now, he's adjusting really well. In the near future I'm thinking I'll get another 3 gal.cube, but for now he's in a little home.


I can't seem to see the pictures! Try a different host site perhaps?



sanjiandfriends said:


> This is my Fluval Spec V. Just waiting for my driftwood to completely sink and I will be getting a Anubias to put on it.


I don't know if you know already or not but those are Amazon Swords which means they will be growing up over a foot tall, some even larger if they are given the right circumstances. For some this isn't an issue of course, just wanted to let you know is all ^_^ I actually like the driftwood how it is in the picture! Quite unique :-D


----------



## sanjiandfriends

Yes I am aware of what plant that is, thanks. I'm looking forward to some growth on them. When they get a bit taller they will be going in my 20g cichlid tank. But for now this was all I could get. In my country we can't get all the plants that are available to America due to Gov restriction.


----------



## lilnaugrim

sanjiandfriends said:


> Yes I am aware of what plant that is. I'm looking forward to some growth on them. When they get a bit taller they will be going in my 20g cichlid tank. But for now this was all I could get. In my country we can't get all the plants that are available to America due to Gov restriction.


Okay great! Just wanted to make sure and all ^_^


----------



## Valentino14

akjadestar said:


> That happened to my betta a few days ago as well . My dad broke open the pot with some pliars. My betta was laying in a sort of coma for a couple days but today he got up and he's better. Yes, plug the holes or make the gravel over top of it . Believe me, I had thought about the holes too but I thought it was a long shot, and I regret it, my betta has missing scales now..
> 
> anyhoww I'll upload some pictures later. maybe after I rearrange the tank tomorrow. also the photo uploader isn't working


 THANK YOU!!!!! I just got both of my boys a pot... i'm doing a water change tomorrow so i'll plug the holes then.


----------



## jdr613

*my fishys as of 02/16/2014*

They are a pretty happy bunch


----------



## rylovesriska

Here is my baby betta's, Sully's, home. He is in a 10 gallon cube aquarium not filled completely up for approx 7 gallons


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## jackieemily

*Benny*

He is hard to take a picture of because he hasn't learned to trust me yet. I can already see a 5 gallon tank in his future....Just need to sweet talk my husband into spending the money. What will I do with the smaller aquarium? Hate to waste it....any suggestions?


----------



## sanjiandfriends

Shrimp tanks are always a good idea


----------



## thendeathsaid

My planted tank's been fully functional for three weeks or so but I haven't had a chance to take pics till now. Click for full size!


----------



## Mercury

^ That is awesome! What plants do you have in there?


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thank you :3 It has anubias, java fern, java moss, marimo balls, philippine fern, frogbit, hornwort, anacharis, water wisteria, dwarf hairgrass, and a one more which I'm not sure of (it's sort of like hornwort but much smaller and finer).


----------



## Valentino14

This is Valentino's home...


And this is little Zeus's!


----------



## PonyJumper101

tlatch89 said:


>


What tank is this?


----------



## lilnaugrim

PonyJumper101 said:


> What tank is this?


A Tetra Cube 3 Gallon although the light has been replaced, looks like the light is a Finnex brand? Could be wrong about that though.


----------



## Micherie

Love the black rocks!!


----------



## Faye

The home of my betta Fineas (mcfin) and some endlers, amano shrimp and nerite snails.


----------



## rylovesriska

Faye said:


> The home of my betta Fineas (mcfin) and some endlers, amano shrimp and nerite snails.


May I ask how big your tank is? It's GORGEOUS!!! LOVE the driftwood! Where did you get the driftwood?


----------



## Polkadot

@Faye.

Stunning!


----------



## Faye

Thank you guys!
my tank is 60x30x30 cm so that would be about 23 inches wide and 12 inches high, and 12 inches deep. It hold around 14 gallons.

I got the driftwood at my local pet store. I had been looking for a nice piece for ages and then I stumbled across this piece, all covered in dust and shoved to the back of the bins with driftwood. I really like it, there's also space underneath the driftwood for my shrimps to hide in, but my betta also likes to go underneath the wood. This side of the driftwood is sort of the inside, the otherside is smoother and a bit lighter in color (where the bark was), I don't know the exact species though.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Faye said:


> Thank you guys!
> my tank is 60x30x30 cm so that would be about 23 inches wide and 12 inches high, and 12 inches deep. It hold around 14 gallons.
> 
> I got the driftwood at my local pet store. I had been looking for a nice piece for ages and then I stumbled across this piece, all covered in dust and shoved to the back of the bins with driftwood. I really like it, there's also space underneath the driftwood for my shrimps to hide in, but my betta also likes to go underneath the wood. This side of the driftwood is sort of the inside, the otherside is smoother and a bit lighter in color (where the bark was), I don't know the exact species though.


Well it _looks_ like it could be Malaysian driftwood, just has the right texture and curvature to the wood but could be wrong. The two tone makes me think of Mopani though, you would know if it's Mopani, muuuuuch heavier than other driftwoods and generally more gnarly on the surface.


----------



## Faye

lilnaugrim said:


> Well it _looks_ like it could be Malaysian driftwood, just has the right texture and curvature to the wood but could be wrong. The two tone makes me think of Mopani though, you would know if it's Mopani, muuuuuch heavier than other driftwoods and generally more gnarly on the surface.


I think you're right about Mopani, it's pretty heavy for such a small piece of wood and looking at pictures is looks a lot like it. it sunk right away and I didn't have a problem with the wood floating.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Faye said:


> I think you're right about Mopani, it's pretty heavy for such a small piece of wood and looking at pictures is looks a lot like it. it sunk right away and I didn't have a problem with the wood floating.


Awesome! Mopani is one of my favorite types for sure since it just has great weight to it and you can pretty much do anything with it. Malaysian is sort of light, it depends on the piece but it can be pretty heavy as well and will normally sink right away too. I find that Malaysian has more of a velvety look to it like it is softer where Mopani is burly and gnarled looking, Malaysian also tends to be straighter pieces; well...the ones I've owned have been more straight. I'm sure it's possible for Malaysian to be just as bendy and curvy as Mopani, it's just from my experience is all ^_^

Either way, your tank looks fantastic!


----------



## MarcyAngela

My betta, Finn, in his 10 gallon tank


----------



## Aconyte

So I recently took in a half dead veil tail from a co-worker who didn't know that bettas shouldn't be kept in small vases with plastic flowers. Nursed him back to health and now he's happy as ever in the Fluval Chi I set up for him


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow thats a big improvement from a vase.


----------



## Micherie

Very nice!!


----------



## anothernewbetta

jackieemily said:


> I can already see a 5 gallon tank in his future....Just need to sweet talk my husband into spending the money. What will I do with the smaller aquarium? Hate to waste it....any suggestions?


I was there a month ago.  Had my betta in a 2 gallon and now he is in a cycled five gallon. I turned my 2 gallon (which is actually an aquaponic tank and now I can actually use it as such) into a low-light aquascaped shrimp garden. Check it out. Your fish will be happier with more room and you can do some cool stuff with your little tank. The moss carpet on the stone is growing out! 

Sorry about the light.


----------



## gracierat

I'm loving all the beautiful tank pictures! Here is my plakat Dude and his new 2.6 gal Top Fin I set up last night


----------



## Polkadot

@gracierat - Gorgeous!


----------



## mart

gracierat said:


> I'm loving all the beautiful tank pictures! Here is my plakat Dude and his new 2.6 gal Top Fin I set up last night


I need rock for my new tank. Where did you get the rocks? I'm having so much trouble finding anything of size. I don't want the little ones, I want an assortment of about the size you have.
I have Quartz rock in my yard, but not sure if there is any metal in it, so not too keen on using it.


----------



## gracierat

Thanks polkadot! Dude seems much happier in this tank! hopefully he won't glass surf in this tank...so far so good! Mart, I got the rocks at petsmart, I really love the rock and it wasn't too expensive, 3.27 each for the larger rocks in the back that the cave is made of, and the smaller rock in the foreground came in a pack of 3 for 1.99. I too don't feel comfortable using rock from my yard, so I figured this was the way to go.


----------



## ngoll598

*Betta tank*

This is my setup. I just got this guy a few days ago and had him in a 1 gallon. Needless to say I felt I should spoil my fish and $130 later I was satisfied. I had betta fish when I was younger but always had them in vases. They were happy but not nearly as happy as this guy was when he got his new home. I still need a filter and I'm debating whether to do a diy sponge filter or just buy one because this tanks filter that came with was too powerful. Also I'm so excited to get back into this hobby and want to make a planted tank when summer comes around and I can dig fertile soil out of the swamp in my woods and also want to try growing some local plants in my tank just to see how it goes. I'm just so excited over everything and I'm glad to jump back in and glad to be part of this community.


----------



## NozzALa

Just redid my Fluval Spec, it really needed an overhaul. Cleaned it thoroughly, went to black sand which is much better looking, and got a new ornament. I'm liking the look so far.

http://i.imgur.com/cNvuD9I.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/KadvWcb.jpg


----------



## Faye

@ngoll598: your tank looks like a betta's dream. does he have any tankmates? amano shrimp (the big females spefically) make good tank mates and are fun to watch.

@nozzala: your tank looks so chic! gorgeous faux plants!


----------



## ngoll598

No, no tank mates yet. I want to get a filter before that. And yeah he likes it but every type of food I try giving him he chews a little and spits out. Idk what they were feeding him at petco but it must have been way better than everything I've tried so far lol


----------



## Neecy

*Sebastians Home*


----------



## Scubakrat

This is my new baby boy, Scuba Steve, in his 10 gallon!


----------



## Tree

my tank update: the plants are growing great! =D


----------



## Cerulean

It looks like mopani wood to me as well and I had a bunch of it in my 55 gallon. When you put it in did it leave the water slightly stained for quite a while? It lessons after a while as it leaches out but is quite evident at first. As you mentioned also it is usually quite dense and has more round edges and is more branch like than a straighter lighter piece of driftwood. Mopani wood is good for that as it puts out natural tannins (dark circles in water, specifically desired by brackish fish) which coincidentally a betta would love. 

Very nice setup. I am jealous though it is probably the size (or I just have a really cranky betta who doesn't want to share his house) but my Cerulean did not tolerate his tank mates. He is on a 2.5g and I got him a ghost shrimp and a golden snail. Well the shrimp was in 3 pieces, one of which was his head in the morning (so gross) and the snail was tortured continuously for about week and knocked around so much he was never able to come out of his shell and one day just never came out again. :-( so the conclusion was he likes being a bachelor. I am not sure about my other boy Calypso and whether I should even bother trying, I think the tank is too small and they get very attached to all of it and especially the hiding places in the logs and under stuff where shrimp also like to hide. Thoughts?


----------



## Rollo

Blondie in his new home


----------



## Faye

Cerulean said:


> It looks like mopani wood to me as well and I had a bunch of it in my 55 gallon. When you put it in did it leave the water slightly stained for quite a while? It lessons after a while as it leaches out but is quite evident at first. As you mentioned also it is usually quite dense and has more round edges and is more branch like than a straighter lighter piece of driftwood. Mopani wood is good for that as it puts out natural tannins (dark circles in water, specifically desired by brackish fish) which coincidentally a betta would love.
> 
> Very nice setup. I am jealous though it is probably the size (or I just have a really cranky betta who doesn't want to share his house) but my Cerulean did not tolerate his tank mates. He is on a 2.5g and I got him a ghost shrimp and a golden snail. Well the shrimp was in 3 pieces, one of which was his head in the morning (so gross) and the snail was tortured continuously for about week and knocked around so much he was never able to come out of his shell and one day just never came out again. :-( so the conclusion was he likes being a bachelor. I am not sure about my other boy Calypso and whether I should even bother trying, I think the tank is too small and they get very attached to all of it and especially the hiding places in the logs and under stuff where shrimp also like to hide. Thoughts?


the wood in my tank did stain the water. Because of that I always let my wood soak in hot water for two days (dunk it in a bucket, at hot water and when the water is cold and stained replace it) to get rid of worst staining. I know betta's like darker water which is exactly why I want wood in my betta tank.

I think in a bigger tank with lots of plants your betta will leave the other animals alone. I got a shrimphouse specifically for the shrimp so they can hide from the betta if they need to. My betta also grew in a community tank so that really helped too. But I've been lately gotten the feeling that my betta gets stressed out by my endler guppies. I set up a new tank (a smaller 7 gallon) to see if he is happier alone or not. If you got your betta in a cup I think he might prefer to be alone, but a 2.5 gallon isn't much, so I think if you'd get a bigger tank (a 10 gallon) you would be able to keep other fish or shrimp with him.


----------



## gracierat

Tree, your tanks are looking great! Rollo, I love your plants in pots! I never though of doing that! looks great, and your fish is beautiful as well!


----------



## kphillips0899

*Alpha the Betta Fish*

here is his home, 10gallon - semi planted

almost finished cycling, but have been doing 50% water changes daily, dosing with Prime and NitroMax (every other day)


----------



## kphillips0899

prime everyday* and nitro max every other.


----------



## gracierat

kphillips0899, looks very nice! I love the rock cave!


----------



## kphillips0899

thank you  he loves it lol i catch him sunbathing on the top rock lol


----------



## Spectacled

Impala's new home! (Excuse the messy fridge top  )

No real theme, just lots of hiding places!


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow kphillips that tank looks great, love the anybias and the rocky cave its really cool.


----------



## TacoZA

Hey guys! new to the site and to Bettas. Have learnt a lot on this site over the last month and a half or so. Got my first betta about 2 months ago. Thought i would add some pics. (Apologies for quality).

The first pic is my first ever betta's home (just under 4g) Taco.










Second is a tank i picked up today that somebody wanted to get rid of (6.5g). Decided to take it and start a fishless cycle so i can get a second boy soon 










Not much in the ways of fish stuff in my local pet store. So going on Thurs on my day off to an aquarium store to get goodies for the new tank (especially a new filter, that thing has seen better days i reckon.)


----------



## PSRBetta

Here's blaze's 5 gallon


----------



## Joey Fish

Id that planted or silk? It looks nice


----------



## Goodbettabest

This is the tank i've set up for my sorority. Just waiting for it to finish cycling. There isn't too much structure to it....kind of a jungle really, but i wanted it to have lots of cover & hiding places & i quite like the chaos of it all


----------



## PSRBetta

Joey Fish said:


> Id that planted or silk? It looks nice


Thank you, And yes its "planted" the only silk plant is the one that's on the "wood" cause the woods fake and came with that plant on it but the rest of the plants our real.


----------



## shyanne

Old picture of when I was setting up the tank for my female betta, ill post a new pic later.


----------



## shyanne

OK looks like the picture isnt working lol.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12975059504/


----------



## shyanne

Heres the updated picture I just took. :-D


----------



## knottymare

Hi. I've been lurking for quite a while but I'd love to post pix of my two tanks. Here is my little 2.5 gallon with a mix of live and silk plants. It has some Betta babies in it...










And here is my Fluval Spec V that has live plants, some driftwood and 1 male betta, Skye


----------



## lilnaugrim

knottymare said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for quite a while but I'd love to post pix of my two tanks. Here is my little 2.5 gallon with a mix of live and silk plants. It has some Betta babies in it...


Some...as in multiple babies? You do realize that is not good and they will most likely end up hurting each other or killing each other very soon, especially if they get close to sexual maturity...


----------



## knottymare

lilnaugrim said:


> Some...as in multiple babies? You do realize that is not good and they will most likely end up hurting each other or killing each other very soon, especially if they get close to sexual maturity...


Babies will be fine until they are ready to be separated...


----------



## lilnaugrim

knottymare said:


> Babies will be fine until they are ready to be separated...


Those babies are quite large already and will soon need to be separated unless by some miracle they are extremely passive babies.


----------



## knottymare

lilnaugrim said:


> Those babies are quite large already and will soon need to be separated unless by some miracle they are extremely passive babies.


Not the warmest welcome to the forum 

FYI I have over 40 years experience with fish. I have a separate 5 gallon set up but not quite cycled that will house 1 of the two babies...


----------



## lilnaugrim

knottymare said:


> Not the warmest welcome to the forum
> 
> FYI I have over 40 years experience with fish. I have a separate 5 gallon set up but not quite cycled that will house 1 of the two babies...


I'm sorry, I did not intend to offend you. A lot of people come on here doing something similar without prior knowledge. I'm glad you know what you are doing honestly and I won't bother you about it. How was I to know that you have experience? It is difficult to tell some times and so I try to inform, again, sorry if I offended you or sounded harsh; it wasn't my intention.


----------



## knottymare

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm sorry, I did not intend to offend you. A lot of people come on here doing something similar without prior knowledge. I'm glad you know what you are doing honestly and I won't bother you about it. How was I to know that you have experience? It is difficult to tell some times and so I try to inform, again, sorry if I offended you or sounded harsh; it wasn't my intention.


No worries. Sorry if I have a thin skin LOL. It is apparent that you have a lot of experience with Bettas. I look forward to learning from you.


----------



## lilnaugrim

knottymare said:


> No worries. Sorry if I have a thin skin LOL. It is apparent that you have a lot of experience with Bettas. I look forward to learning from you.


That's alright! Sometimes it's needed on the internet  I know it is difficult to relay emotions and feelings with just words and no sound. I'm just glad it didn't turn into something more than offending a person >.< the forum has been a little tense lately, although, could just be me as well lol.

In any case though, welcome to the forum! You're tanks do look fantastic though!


----------



## knottymare

lilnaugrim said:


> That's alright! Sometimes it's needed on the internet  I know it is difficult to relay emotions and feelings with just words and no sound. I'm just glad it didn't turn into something more than offending a person >.< the forum has been a little tense lately, although, could just be me as well lol.
> 
> In any case though, welcome to the forum! You're tanks do look fantastic though!


Well, I have a lot to learn about keeping such small tanks and for doing a good job with my Bettas. I have kept saltwater tanks and really large freshwater tanks (Lake Tanganyika specific African Cichlids) but am learning about keeping the small planted tanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

knottymare said:


> Well, I have a lot to learn about keeping such small tanks and for doing a good job with my Bettas. I have kept saltwater tanks and really large freshwater tanks (Lake Tanganyika specific African Cichlids) but am learning about keeping the small planted tanks.


Definitely! I would say "It's a whole new world!" *Starts to sing* lol.

I mean, the basics are all the same, still have the Nitrogen Cycle, still doing water changes although you would do more depending on your tank being planted or not and all that jazz. So you really don't have MUCH more to learn which is always fantastic! But yeah, we're pretty helpful around here if I do say so myself! So ask all the questions you need! If you ever wanted to PM me, feel free! I may not know /all/ the answers but I do know a thing or two ;-)


----------



## knottymare

lilnaugrim said:


> Definitely! I would say "It's a whole new world!" *Starts to sing* lol.
> 
> I mean, the basics are all the same, still have the Nitrogen Cycle, still doing water changes although you would do more depending on your tank being planted or not and all that jazz. So you really don't have MUCH more to learn which is always fantastic! But yeah, we're pretty helpful around here if I do say so myself! So ask all the questions you need! If you ever wanted to PM me, feel free! I may not know /all/ the answers but I do know a thing or two ;-)


Good to have mentors!


----------



## Tree

Here's one of my tanks that is growing in nicely. =)


----------



## shyanne

Tree said:


> Here's one of my tanks that is growing in nicely. =)


Tree, I really like your tank! Its very appealing!


----------



## Valentino14

She is simply informing you about the information... you'll find that many people here have the best interest of the fish in mind, and sometimes over message communication words can be taken more harshly than regularly intended.
I agree, babies should NOT be housed together. But as long as you have another tank ready, you sound like you know what you are doing!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Valentino14 said:


> She is simply informing you about the information... you'll find that many people here have the best interest of the fish in mind, and sometimes over message communication words can be taken more harshly than regularly intended.
> I agree, babies should NOT be housed together. But as long as you have another tank ready, you sound like you know what you are doing!


You should quote people if you are talking to them, it helps to know who you are talking to if people come into the thread lol ^_^ but all is well, no need to continue the conversation since it was dealt and done with but thanks Val ;-)


----------



## Meagz91

Tank setup i got today  hope you all like it. Ps, he killed that guy in there :lol:


----------



## Polkadot

^ That looks cute! I saw those jellyfish decorations just this week in one of the display tanks at my local petshop & all the Angel fish were playing under it.Your Betta is beautiful too.


----------



## Meagz91

Thanks polka! Yeah i seen them too in a tank i thougt they were real at first! Haha they look amazing i bought the small ones, he likes to swim around their tentcles lol, thanks! I seen him and just had to buy him! Ive never seen a white one before, are they not very common? I got him at my local pet shop they only had 4 fish


----------



## gracierat

He's a pretty boy! nice tank as well! what tank is that? I like the top! does it slide on/off?


----------



## Meagz91

Thank you  its a aqua one tank inot sure on its size roughly 15litres? And it comes with a piece of glass so you can devide it diagonal, the top is actually ment to sit flush but because of my light and heater i have to put it on sideways


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

My boys seem to like their new space... I'm finally satisfied with Blaziken's and the Beast's home


----------



## Tree

thanks shyanne =)


----------



## Morgyn

*Dexter's current tank*

Dexter's current tank.


----------



## Polkadot

Meagz91 said:


> Thanks polka! Yeah i seen them too in a tank i thougt they were real at first! Haha they look amazing i bought the small ones, he likes to swim around their tentcles lol, thanks! I seen him and just had to buy him! Ive never seen a white one before, are they not very common? I got him at my local pet shop they only had 4 fish


Oh he's lovely,I've only ever seen a couple of pure white bettas at my local pet shop over the years,but not as pretty as your boy.So yeah,he's definitely a great find.


----------



## Meagz91

BettaBabyBoo said:


> My boys seem to like their new space... I'm finally satisfied with Blaziken's and the Beast's home


Oh i love this set up! What do you use to seperate them?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Meagz91 said:


> Oh i love this set up! What do you use to seperate them?


I made my own divider with plastic mesh and report binder clips!


----------



## Morgyn

Tree- great tank! What kind of plants are those please? I'll be switching tanks in a few weeks and looking into aquascaping. Love how the back/side is covered in yours. Also is the dark bottom layer of substrate dirt? 

Many thanks,
Morgyn


----------



## endobabee

NorthernLights said:


> So I got Galahad some new digs...now he's in a 3 gallon Petco branded version of the large Kritter Keeper, with a jardin mini-sponge filter. Naturally, he seems uninterested in going IN the nice hide spot I got him.
> View attachment 205658


Can you please tell me where you got the hideout. I really want to get one for happy but can't find it. =]


----------



## Wiggyl

My new 20G setup is almost complete! I've got 3 made-myself sponge filters, 3 live plant species, and 3 sprouting bulbs. 

Tomorrow I start a cycle with SafeStart, after that I will be adding my betta, Sly, a couple of mystery/nerite snails, and some ghost shrimp.

I'm really excited!


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## dash45

Rip maverick. I still have blu though he's the one in my profile picture.


----------



## DenaTaggart

*Our 2 Finned Friend's*

Here are my 6 year old son's 2 finned friends. There names are Shark Boy & Lava Girl


----------



## DenaTaggart

Is this the place where I should place my post regarding betta adoption's? Thx


----------



## JonWonder4Life

PSRBetta said:


> Here's blaze's 5 gallon


Nice setup!


----------



## Valentino14

DenaTaggart said:


> Is this the place where I should place my post regarding betta adoption's? Thx


If you have bettas you are trying to adopt to other people, you can make a post in the "classifieds" section! 
If you have bettas you adopted yourself, then this is a fine place, or anywhere under the betta care forum


----------



## knottymare

Meagz91 said:


> Tank setup i got today  hope you all like it. Ps, he killed that guy in there :lol:


HAHAHAHA... Fierce guy! Love your set up. Your fish is really beautiful. I haven't seen the jellyfish but I really like how it looks. My guess is that the fish really likes them!


----------



## IXOYE

*Pic of Larry*

This is my Larry Guerry. I've had him since October, recently upgraded from 2.5 gal jar to a 5 gal tank with hood/light, with no substrate.

I love this size of tank for him, which is heated with a Tetra submersible, unadjustable heater. Frequently check or match new water temp using his own (kitchen type) digital thermometer- very handy. 

Am doing VERY frequent and huge water changes 2x wk and bare bottom of tank is frequently checked and/or cleaned with a turkey baster-4xdaily; BUT I am expecting a mini filter (TOM 45 gph) to arrive soon, thus less dramatic weekly water change is expected, eventually. However, I do not mind changing out his water. Not yet, anyways! He never seems too stressed- or to be freaking out- about the water change. I make sure he is acclimated properly. I think he is use to our routine.

I LOVE the bare bottom but could possibly add substrate soon, I have PLENTY of white aquarium rocks, should this be 2 inches, right? Do you think this would be important? He has (soft) plastic plants and 3 Marimo Moss Balls, and homemade silk leaf hammocks- made with air hose line and aquarium sealant. 

I'm resarching and would like to add an African Dwarf Frog or two- at some point, but not for awhile, probably.

Larry Guerry LOVES Omega One Betta Buffet flakes (yay!). I feed him @ 3 small pieces twice a day, plus one or two little freeze dried blood worm pcs 1 or 2 X week. 

I use Jungle Start Right with Aloe for treating/dechlorinating tap water. I'm thinking about using silk leaves and/or colored jems to decorate his PVC cave. The back of tank is just showing a towel, I need to find something better. Will post pic again if/when that happens.

Am loving all the pics and information on this Forum, learning so much! Thanks to everyone here!


----------



## TacoZA

Managed to get some time to get some decorations for that empty tank i have. Think i need a few more plants and a decent hide but i'm liking this so far. (excuse watermarks on top of tank  got too excited to take a pic) :-D :lol:


----------



## PoissonsMom

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmm I looked up the instructions and I do see where it says it but I think it's more about the filter creating aeration rather than harming it. If it were to harm it, it would be in the safety section as well. I've owned many internal and external filters and many different water lines have been had with each filter and it's never damaged the filter in any sort of way, they are made to be like that so you can chose how you want it to be. But it's your filter and you do with it what you will


Lol.... The submerged whisper filter in Poisson's tank is also below the water level. I tried reducing the water, but realized the lip of filter is lower than the waterline on his heater, so.... I added back the water I had removed & it's worked fine ever since


----------



## PoissonsMom

endobabee said:


> Can you please tell me where you got the hideout. I really want to get one for happy but can't find it. =]


I bought simple "moon rocks" from Walmart as hiding spots 4 Poisson's tank... It took him a few weeks 2 start using them, but he now goes in & out of them quite easily


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

My boy's favorite set up, Falkor and Blaziken love their tank


----------



## PoissonsMom

BettaBabyBoo said:


> My boy's favorite set up, Falkor and Blaziken love their tank


I luv ur divided tank setup... what size, 3.5g? Where might I find one like it? Sorry 4 so many questions, but my LFS doesn't even carry tank dividers, and 3 of my boys r living in 1g bowls atm (I'm not happy bout their cramped homes, either). I really need to upgrade, but the only divided tank they carry is an over-priced, 1.5g betta bow, and I feel that's just 2 small 4 two boys! It would just b a waste of money 4 me in the long run....


----------



## JDragon

The 55 gallon sorority drwshly planted. :-D
(With my EE boy in his critter keeper on top  )


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

PoissonsMom said:


> I luv ur divided tank setup... what size, 3.5g? Where might I find one like it? Sorry 4 so many questions, but my LFS doesn't even carry tank dividers, and 3 of my boys r living in 1g bowls atm (I'm not happy bout their cramped homes, either). I really need to upgrade, but the only divided tank they carry is an over-priced, 1.5g betta bow, and I feel that's just 2 small 4 two boys! It would just b a waste of money 4 me in the long run....


5 gal  they each have 2.5 gal. I bought it on sale on amazon! And made the divider myself


----------



## tcallahan06

*Fluval Chi 5 Gal & Fluval Spec V*

Hey everyone,

Here is my fluval chi and the blue blur is Mr. Bubbles. My man hates to stay still for to long.:lol:

And on the bottom of the 2nd pic is Poseidon in his Fluval Spec V.

All real plants a few neon tetras and 2 ghost shrimp make up both the tanks.

I forgot the name of the plants in the back but they said they would grow between 12-20 inches tall...so once they grow in it should look even better!

Enjoy!


*Sorry for the bad quality... Will be getting the Galaxy S5 so hopefully that takes better pics. Ill update then!


----------



## Lefitte

I finally got around to planting my 10gal today! I got in my shipment of plants today and had a go at it. 

I used Flora-Max substrate and was going to top it with black aquarium sand but realized I really liked this look instead. I've only ever had one amazon compacta and my little marimo moss balls before so I'm hoping my planting, placing, and care work well!

If you're wondering, yes that is a bowl inside the tank. I needed something to put the amazon compacta in when I removed it from my sick betta's tank and since this one was bare bottom, I did this. And he loves it. I was told several times by my family that I will make him very upset if I get rid of his condo so there it is, all nice and implemented in the planted design. 
[And that heater may not stay like it is but now with substrate, it's a little too tall to fit vertically and I need to figure out where I want it.]

Unfortunately, the change stressed/excited him too much and he took to chomping his tail for a short while. He's also getting diamond/dragon eye so I don't think he liked the fact he was getting touched by all this new stuff.


----------



## givemethatfish

*My 3 tanks*

I finally remembered to take pictures!

#1 Is my original betta, Elise (my daughter named him after herself...). He's an elephant ear, no idea the tail type. It's gigantic though. My daughter also picked the decor. He has 2 mystery snail pals - Turbo and Ariel. This is just your standard 10G tank.

#2 Is my newest betta, Roland. My attempt at a natural look tank. The substrate is black Floramax, and he has a lot of live plants as well as 2 tiny baby ramshorn snails that hitched a ride on a plant. They will be relocated when they're bigger, as I am pretty sure they are plant eaters. This is just your standard 10G tank, but I upgraded the lighting for the plants.

#3 Is my work betta, Jetta (I work at Volkswagen). He has his friends Frodo and Daryl there watching him. He's an obsessive glass-surfer, so I stage different friends around his tank to entertain him. His tank is a 4G Fluval View, and he has a nerite pal, Ghia.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## HuntFishRepeat

Popcorn and his home! All artificial for now, but hoping to get some live plants...

Vaseline was used to attach the background! I love the way it turned out!! :lol:


----------



## 17eddyd

Here i have my new nameless fish(he doesn't have a name yet) i just got him yesterday from Meijers, the first picture is of him(obviously) and the second is his new home, a 1.8 gallon filtered tank. I plan on getting a Fuval spec iii for my birthday soon.


----------



## bettafishfins

Barbara's new setup. I'm going to get more plants and a mesh tube for the top. Not sure if I'm ready for a planted tank


----------



## RockChalk

*Gomez*

I welcomed Gomez to my desk at work last Monday. I'm not sure how old he is but he's probably fairly young. The local fish store had him in a tetra tank and he isn't skittish and knows when I'm feeding him, so feeding time goes very smoothly. 

The tank is an Aqueon Evolve2 that was specially priced at our local fish store. A live java fern and anubias should do just fine with these LED lights. I use DI water since I have an endless supply at work and supplement it with aquarium salt and Neutral Regulator. I might check into getting some betta-specific trace elements if anyone has a suggestion. I think I'll also rearrange the rocks to make a cave, but so far he doesn't seem interested in hiding. In the morning I usually see him stirring under the java fern.

I really like this little tank and they have improved the pump so the flow isn't too much for a betta if you turn it to the lowest setting. I'll be ordering a mini heater this week but I've been warned on Amazon to watch it because mini heaters don't have internal thermostats. So it'll probably go on a timer.


----------



## Aconyte

Just updated my spec V with some driftwood and java fern. I've tied some xmas moss to the driftwood, but not too sure if it'll revive. None of my LFS carry it so I had to order online D:


----------



## Tree

here is my 3 gallon tank NPT. =) 












Morgyn said:


> Tree- great tank! What kind of plants are those please? I'll be switching tanks in a few weeks and looking into aquascaping. Love how the back/side is covered in yours. Also is the dark bottom layer of substrate dirt?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Morgyn


sorry for the late reply. The bottom substrate is organic soil and the the plant in that tank is a Hornwort


----------



## summersea

Here is my new HMEE Dusty's lovely abode! When I first brought him home he would jump and freak out every time he touched a leaf or stem. Now he bobs and weaves through the jungle with the best of them! I now have 3 other tanks I just started with plants that I hope eventually turn into a jungle like this tank!


----------



## knottymare

RockChalk said:


> I welcomed Gomez to my desk at work last Monday. I'm not sure how old he is but he's probably fairly young. The local fish store had him in a tetra tank and he isn't skittish and knows when I'm feeding him, so feeding time goes very smoothly.
> 
> The tank is an Aqueon Evolve2 that was specially priced at our local fish store. A live java fern and anubias should do just fine with these LED lights. I use DI water since I have an endless supply at work and supplement it with aquarium salt and Neutral Regulator. I might check into getting some betta-specific trace elements if anyone has a suggestion. I think I'll also rearrange the rocks to make a cave, but so far he doesn't seem interested in hiding. In the morning I usually see him stirring under the java fern.
> 
> I really like this little tank and they have improved the pump so the flow isn't too much for a betta if you turn it to the lowest setting. I'll be ordering a mini heater this week but I've been warned on Amazon to watch it because mini heaters don't have internal thermostats. So it'll probably go on a timer.


Isn't it great being able to have a tank at work? I totally LOVE mine. Yours is really nice. I've got a LFS that has all three of these tanks on a pretty good price. I've thought of getting the 4 for my desk. I've currently got an older Eclipse 3 on my desk and really love it but prefer the look of the clear topped tanks.


----------



## bre23

My current setups for my two boys, a 5.5 gallon and a 2.5 gallon. I'm currently waiting on a bunch of fake, silk plants plus a betta log for the 5.5 gallon which I ordered over the weekend. I would love to do real plants for these guys, but I'm limited both by money and by practicality. I live in a dorm and travel back and forth from school for breaks every month or so, so live plants would simply cause too much hassle to keep alive through drainings and refillings and such. 

But the little fishies seem happy in their homes. Little Kaiju lives in the 5.5 gallon and he's very active and darts around all the time. Michael lives in the 2.5 gallon and is a lot more laidback likes to just rest on his plant most days. He's got some pretty extensive finnage (pretty sure he's a halfmoon rosetail), so it's a bit harder for him to get around.


----------



## RockChalk

knottymare said:


> Isn't it great being able to have a tank at work? I totally LOVE mine. Yours is really nice. I've got a LFS that has all three of these tanks on a pretty good price. I've thought of getting the 4 for my desk. I've currently got an older Eclipse 3 on my desk and really love it but prefer the look of the clear topped tanks.


Thanks. I'm thinking of getting a 3rd plant, but probably a small one. He's a very active swimmer and I want to be sure he's got plenty of room. The LFS sells red fluorite in bulk so I'll probably add a couple of handfuls for the plants.

I LOVE having him at work. I get to see him more than I would at home and since I work in a lab, DI water is free and water changes are a snap.

Our LFS says their Aqueon rep is awesome. He prices the tanks lower than at the big stores for them, and it works - I myself shopped around and got it for $10 less than they had it marked at PetCo. Amazon was the most expensive of the 3.


----------



## Roki Ziro

Here's Bruce's home: a 3 gallon Aqua Culture 360 view tank.
It gets the job done, but I personally wouldn't recommend this tank to to anyone. The LED light dies one color at a time and gets very dim after a few months, and it's impossible to get a replacement if you have your mail delivered to a P.O. box like I do.

Anyways, I'm going to be renovating the whole thing in a few days with new decor, so I'll post updated pictures then.


----------



## Polkadot

@RockChalk - I like how nice & simple that tank looks,it's very pretty.Gorgeous looking Betta too.


----------



## RockChalk

Polkadot said:


> @RockChalk - I like how nice & simple that tank looks,it's very pretty.Gorgeous looking Betta too.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure the LFS orders their bettas from a nearby breeder. I know the owner so I should ask him.

I'm a little worried I've found a new addiction. If I hadn't thrown my back out yesterday, I'd be at the LFS buying another plant. I just ordered Hikari bloodworms, a heater (I went with a 25W with a thermostat), and 2 different thermometers from Amazon from the comfort of my couch.


----------



## TacoZA

Brought a new boy home today and managed to get him a nice hide. just some more plants to be added. I think he is pretty awesome. Settled in quite nicely.

Here is his new home









And couldn't resist showing you all Ranger :-D


----------



## Polkadot

@TacoZA Your tank & Betta are both stunning. :shock:





RockChalk said:


> I'm a little worried I've found a new addiction.


Oh you're in for it now no question. :lol:


----------



## TacoZA

Polkadot said:


> @TacoZA Your tank & Betta are both stunning. :shock:


Thank you! im liking the tank right now. :-D :lol:


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful little boys in their ponds!* :mrgreen:

*Peanut!*









*Button!*









*Piglet!*









*Mako!*


----------



## TacoZA

Wow Polkadot! very nice tanks!!!


----------



## Polkadot

Awww thank you TacoZA! :-D


----------



## Roki Ziro

I stopped by Petco on my big shopping outing yesterday to pick up some river pebbles and silk plants for Bruce, but also ended up getting a 3 gallon pet keeper on clearance for $6.50! Lucky spoiled rotten betta got new plants, new rocks, _and _a whole new house!

Top picture is his previous tank, bottom is his new one~ :-D


----------



## bre23

Tank update!

Kaiju's 5.5 gallon has more silk plants and a 50w Hydor Theo heater. =D I'm still waiting on a betta log and a lid for the top which are in the mail. He's much happier than he was in his 1 gallon or his tiny Petsmart cup.

Michael's 2.5 gallon tank has a new plant which he's still upset about and now uses Kaiju's 25w Hydor Theo heater. It's still unfiltered but his new Jardin mini filter is in the mail. He's a very neurotic fish and looks at me like I'm terrible and abusive everytime I change anything in his tank.


----------



## Tree

so I added a new plant to Tuna's tank. something was off about his tank so I got him a sword plant. =) the Hornwort plants kept floating to the top. I still have them in there but off to the sides. 

before: 










After:


----------



## ChristopherNZ

*New Revamp*

This is my boy Sylvester (a year and a half in now) in his long narrow 10gallon. Living with a group of tetras.


----------



## LurkerMom

ChristopherNZ said:


> This is my boy Sylvester (a year and a half in now) in his long narrow 10gallon. Living with a group of tetras.


Love the tank, what kind is it?! i'm looking for something like that for my next tank (aka, my son's tank )


----------



## ChristopherNZ

LurkerMom said:


> Love the tank, what kind is it?! i'm looking for something like that for my next tank (aka, my son's tank )


It was called 'betta trio', a national pet store chain (in new zealand) had them built over christmas by aqua one. It originally had three in built dividers in but I removed them with some careful DIY to turn it into what I consider to be quite a slick looking design. Back third of the tank is all sump and filtration so the water remains pretty good quality.

Sadly, I don't think you will be able to find it in the US.


----------



## gracierat

Love everyone's tanks and upgrades! They all look great!


----------



## LurkerMom

ChristopherNZ said:


> It was called 'betta trio', a national pet store chain (in new zealand) had them built over christmas by aqua one. It originally had three in built dividers in but I removed them with some careful DIY to turn it into what I consider to be quite a slick looking design. Back third of the tank is all sump and filtration so the water remains pretty good quality.
> 
> Sadly, I don't think you will be able to find it in the US.



ahah good thing i'm in Canada then 

but seriously, doubt I'll find it here, but its really sleek!


----------



## Flutteri

*Dante's 4.5 Gallon - New Looks*

New plants: Hygrophila Polysperma "Rosanervig", Echinodorus "Aquartica", Monosolenium tenerum aka Pellia


----------



## Tree

Flutteri said:


> New plants: Hygrophila Polysperma "Rosanervig", Echinodorus "Aquartica", Monosolenium tenerum aka Pellia



is that a kritter keeper? if so you made it look SO GOOD! 8D I love this!


----------



## Flutteri

Thanks, yeah it's a kritter keeper.  I don't know why but I like kritter keepers!


----------



## carlos puron

This eill be housing my current bettas while I re escape their tanks for now I have 3 of my sorority girls


----------



## RockChalk

I love how that looks like a tree!


----------



## thekinetic

Wow, so many nice tanks.....no....words....beautiful! O.O


----------



## Tree

Flutteri said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a kritter keeper.  I don't know why but I like kritter keepers!


you're welcome. =)


----------



## Tree

ok so I got bored and I really wanted my two tanks back in the living room. (they were in my bedroom.) So now here's the new area where they will be staying. My other two tanks are in my room still.


----------



## Ghostie

nice natural tanks! I love tanks will real wood and stone. I don't like castles, or colorful decorations, they aren't natural and distract from the fish IMO.


----------



## Tikibirds

Nice, i like those two :-D


----------



## carlos puron

Ghostie said:


> nice natural tanks! I love tanks will real wood and stone. I don't like castles, or colorful decorations, they aren't natural and distract from the fish IMO.


I'm agree with that but it also depends on how you arrange your decorations in my 75 I have some colorful decorations and at the same time you wont get distracted from the fish or plants see:








Ok you just need to get closer to see them that's my betta sorority


----------



## BeornBettaFish

*New Betta Owner*










My tank is 2.5 gallons, I have 2 anubis plants, a moss ball, I treat my water with Kordon Amquel and Novaqua. Also I'll be getting a heater for the tank shortly. I am still doing my research on anubis plant care so any advice for this or anything else is welcomed!

(I cleaned the Aquarium yesterday (the marks in the picture are from my camera))


----------



## LurkerMom

Vhagar's tank, thats my eternal WIP


----------



## clairefish

Adonis' water sprite grew unexpectedly huge... not to fear, he will soon be in a divided 20g with plenty of room to swim, but I had no idea these plants got so large


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, water sprite will just keep growing and growing! My mother plant got up around 3 and a half feet long lol


----------



## KlutzyGal

Apologies for the bubbles on the walls as I just cleaned their homes today; these are my two current setups! 

There's Pippin my DeT on the left who I _just_ upgraded from a 0.5 gal bowl to a 2.5 gal tank with a heater about an hour ago. Blurry as he was cruising along and exploring his new, larger abode. 

And then on the right is Loki, my VT and my first Beta who I've had almost two months now (will be 2 months on the 7th). He resides in a 1.5 gal bowl.


----------



## knottymare

Loving everyone's tanks! Thanks for sharing!

I had to overhaul one of mine... had a catastrophe that I think happened from my driftwood  tank now has a fake wood stump and a real piece of Mopani, new plants and different sand.


----------



## RockChalk

*New plants!*

I added a moss ball and red Cryptocoryne (with a tiny bit of java moss hitchhiking - we'll see where that goes). I also made a little cave out of his rocks. The heater is up and running and holding at 80 degrees.

It's really hard to get a good picture of a happy fish.


----------



## stixx

angel (pearl white/pink doubletail male) chillin in his cave.


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> Loving everyone's tanks! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I had to overhaul one of mine... had a catastrophe that I think happened from my driftwood  tank now has a fake wood stump and a real piece of Mopani, new plants and different sand.



I LOVE that mushroom decoration! 8D awesome tank!


Here are my four tanks. two in the living room and two in my bedroom.


----------



## DenaTaggart

*My new 10 gallon planed tank*

So excited about my new tank. 10 gallon, planted tank and I think I will make it a community tank for females.


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> I LOVE that mushroom decoration! 8D awesome tank!
> 
> 
> Here are my four tanks. two in the living room and two in my bedroom.


Love the displays! Very nice!

The mushroom trunk is from Petsmart. I got it on clearance for $5! It is hollow and has a lot of places to hide in it. I attached a piece of Mopani to it that looks like it is part of it. So far, I really like it!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT

*Grumpy chops 10L home*



























He is now happy he has his heater, but still very picky with his food.


----------



## bitterfishies

My guys tank a 2 gallon Fluval spec(I wanted to go bigger, but that's the max size my apartment complex will allow). It's a current work in progress, I'm trying to find the perfect balance of cover/things to play with and open swimming room. 

And my little guy Mor, it means peacock in Hindi(if I translated it right...) He's my first betta and I'm trying to spoil him rotten


----------



## BettaThanEva

*Club Bubs*

Bubs' New Condo.


----------



## knottymare

bitterfishies said:


> My guys tank a 2 gallon Fluval spec(I wanted to go bigger, but that's the max size my apartment complex will allow). It's a current work in progress, I'm trying to find the perfect balance of cover/things to play with and open swimming room.
> 
> And my little guy Mor, it means peacock in Hindi(if I translated it right...) He's my first betta and I'm trying to spoil him rotten


He's really beautiful! I love your little tank. I'm just learning how to work with the small tanks... it's a challenge and won that will teach you and I a lot!


----------



## knottymare

BettaThanEva said:


> Bubs' New Condo.


LOVE the name Club Bubs!


----------



## BettaThanEva

lol thanks. Got a Kickstart pound of gravel and water from a friend. The tank has cleared up and is rock solid so far. Lil Bubs has never had so much room to move i think hes lovin his new freedom.


----------



## bitterfishies

knottymare said:


> He's really beautiful! I love your little tank. I'm just learning how to work with the small tanks... it's a challenge and won that will teach you and I a lot!


Thank you  I had another Betta picked out, but I saw Mor and knew he had to come home with me! I'm used to working with larger tanks for fancy goldfish. This little tank business forces one to prioritize!


----------



## GBS

After the passing of my last guy, I thought a new tank (new everything, really) was in order. I upgraded to a 5 gallon tank. Here it is prior to Mica's arrival:


----------



## Kiley320




----------



## AlgarveblueVT

*new look betta bowl home*

so just done a 100% water change:
water temp 25c/ 77F
Ammonia= 0.25ppm
PH= 7.6

Its nice clean and ready.
heres some pics


----------



## mtlister




----------



## RockChalk

I updated the filter for my Aqueon Evolve2. I purchased the AquaClear BioMax and Foam (both in the 20 size). I put the BioMax bag on the back of the filter chamber with a foam in front of it. I cut the foam in half depth-wise because it was too thick. Plus, doing that doubles the number of foams I have when I need them. It didn't go all the way across so I cut a portion of the 2nd halved foam off to complete the width. 

Doing this should substantially increase my bioload. Although the filter cartridge the Evolve2 comes with would work, they are wafer thin and only contain a few pieces of charcoal that would cash out in a week anyway. Since I use DI water from my lab at work (I'm a biochemist), I don't have the normal chemicals that the charcoal is meant for, so I'm not big on worrying about the chemical filtration stage for my water.


----------



## lilnaugrim

RockChalk said:


> I updated the filter for my Aqueon Evolve2. I purchased the AquaClear BioMax and Foam (both in the 20 size). I put the BioMax bag on the back of the filter chamber with a foam in front of it. I cut the foam in half depth-wise because it was too thick. Plus, doing that doubles the number of foams I have when I need them. It didn't go all the way across so I cut a portion of the 2nd halved foam off to complete the width.
> 
> Doing this should substantially increase my bioload. Although the filter cartridge the Evolve2 comes with would work, they are wafer thin and only contain a few pieces of charcoal that would cash out in a week anyway. Since I use DI water from my lab at work (I'm a biochemist), I don't have the normal chemicals that the charcoal is meant for, so I'm not big on worrying about the chemical filtration stage for my water.


Very nice, I do this with all of my HOBs as well too!

Although it doesn't increase your bioload but the amount of bioload your filter can handle, at least in the dissolved section. There are still other factors that can limit your tank stocking ability such as how much o2 is in the water or being generated, how much water flow in general there is, still needed to do regular water changes to get rid of non-dissolved organic compounds of course. But otherwise, it is a nice little upgrade to your filter!


----------



## Dimirs mommy

*Dimirs updated tank and shin's tank*

10 gallon Dimir's tank 







3 gallon Shin's tank ( Getting him a 5 gallon tomorrow and may come home with another betta I saw yesterday he was a real sweetie.


----------



## RockChalk

Sorry, to clarify: by "bioload" I mean the actual number of bacterial cells in my filtration system, not the livestock in the tank (which numbers only one). Probably the wrong word.


----------



## abettalady

Rogue's 8 gallon tank. I just upgraded him from a 3 gallon so he's enjoying all the extra room! :-D


----------



## myexplodingcat

I just have one little guy in a 1.7 gal desktop tank. I got him a few days ago! He likes hiding behind the filter and under the java fern! I don't know where he is in this picture, actually. He's somewhere in there.

His name is tentatively Felix, and he's supposed to be a mustard gas half-moon, but if he is a HM, I think he used to bite his tail at the pet store. We'll see if he keeps doing it. Maybe his tail will grow to be as fluffy as his fins! :-D


----------



## Scubakrat

Scubakrat said:


> This is my new baby boy, Scuba Steve, in his 10 gallon!


*
UPDATE:*

I've had Scuba for 3 months now and his tank has gotten a makeover! 
He seems to like it very much! :-D









(There he is, scoping me out near the bottom like a creeper!) xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

RockChalk said:


> Sorry, to clarify: by "bioload" I mean the actual number of bacterial cells in my filtration system, not the livestock in the tank (which numbers only one). Probably the wrong word.


Right, bioload refers to the ammonia that is released by the fish/plants/rotting food rather than how many beneficial bacteria will be living in the filter system and along other surfaces. So you're just increasing the area that the BB can live I think is the terms you are looking for  However the BB will only increase to however much bioload is in the tank so if it's only a small amount of bioload (one betta fish and maybe some plants or leftover food) then your BB will only compensate for that but of course it's always great to have more surface area for your BB to colonize on if you so chose to add more bioload later on.


----------



## Tree

I added a cool rock type decoration to Sardines tank. Do you think it is too much?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Not at all Tree! I think it looks fantastic! Where did you find that?


----------



## Tree

Thanks 8D 
found it at my Local fish store. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Super cool, what's it made out of do you know?


----------



## Tree

It felt like a type of ceramic or clay. Some of them were glazed but the one I bought was not. I am trying to find them online but I can't seem to find them. =/ some of them at the LFS had smaller holes that the fish could get stuck in but this one was perfect.


----------



## wisker




----------



## Kasablanca

Here is Spot's newly designed tank. When I got him 2 weeks ago he was in a 3gal kritter keeper with a hiding spot and 2 plants. Now he has a 5.5gal tank filled with plants. He hasn't stopped exploring all the new decorations.










This is my 20gal community tank. I've had this tank for almost 2 years now. I have 4 platys, 6 danios and Violet my female betta. All of them are at the top because I just feed them some blood worms and they were going crazy lol they love that treat.


----------



## Polkadot

@ Kasablanca - They are just beautiful!


----------



## Kasablanca

@ Polkadot - Thank you ^_^


----------



## freemike

Haven't been here in awhile. I had to give my bettas away due to work and school. But here is my boy nova that I just got and his 10 gallon tank that he shares with 3 African dwarf frogs.


----------



## asears86

Kasablanca - 
Your tanks are beautiful !! Where did you find those Monstera looking leaves that you have in both??


----------



## keepsmiling




----------



## asears86

*Kasablanca*



Kasablanca said:


> Here is Spot's newly designed tank. When I got him 2 weeks ago he was in a 3gal kritter keeper with a hiding spot and 2 plants. Now he has a 5.5gal tank filled with plants. He hasn't stopped exploring all the new decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 20gal community tank. I've had this tank for almost 2 years now. I have 4 platys, 6 danios and Violet my female betta. All of them are at the top because I just feed them some blood worms and they were going crazy lol they love that treat.


 
Kasablanca - 
Your tanks are beautiful !! Where did you find those Monstera looking leaves that you have in both??


----------



## BlueLacee

keepsmiling said:


>


Gosh, I love ll your tanks. It is now my goal to make mine look like that in she future


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you!


----------



## shyanne

:shock: Ok, freemike and keepsmiling do y'all want to come decorate my tanks lol?! Your tanks are *AMAZING*! :-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you Shyanne.


----------



## Dragon41214

I was gifted a new Fluval Edge 6g tank last week so I finally decided to get a Betta again. I am thinking eventually I would like to change it over to a planted tank.


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> Thanks 8D
> found it at my Local fish store. =)


I Really like it. If you ever wanted to change things up, you could grow moss on it!


----------



## NozzALa

keepsmiling said:


>


Wow, where did you get those bettas? They're awesome. Looks like some top Aquabid level stuff.


----------



## keepsmiling

NozzALa said:


> Wow, where did you get those bettas? They're awesome. Looks like some top Aquabid level stuff.


 The one on the left is from aquastar71 on ab. The one on the right came from my little LFS down the street. Thank you.


----------



## BlueLacee

jackieemily said:


> He is hard to take a picture of because he hasn't learned to trust me yet. I can already see a 5 gallon tank in his future....Just need to sweet talk my husband into spending the money. What will I do with the smaller aquarium? Hate to waste it....any suggestions?


Umm.... We all know how addicting it is so, betta fish?


----------



## keepsmiling

Cherry shrimp are fun too.


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> I Really like it. If you ever wanted to change things up, you could grow moss on it!



I was SO thinking about doing that 8D


----------



## knottymare

keepsmiling said:


> Cherry shrimp are fun too.


I haven't had any luck with Cherry shrimp... I have a betta in each of my tanks and each one thinks CS are snacks! :roll:

Ghost and Amano shrimp are fine as are dwarf rasboras. I added some Chili Rasbora to a tank today and the betta didn't even look at them!


----------



## Darius359au

Hi my names Richard and I'm a new member of the Betta owner's club ,I bought a tank ,(Blue Planet Classic 20 Litre),and was going to get a small group of Dwarf Cory's But I saw Bernard and my plans changed,(occupational hazard from what I've read about Betta ownership:lol.

Bernard's Tank



Quick shot of Bernard ,(bit of a whimsical mood when I bought him so i gave him a silly show dog type name "Lord Bernard Humpledink the First ,Bernard for short:-D"


----------



## keepsmiling

knottymare said:


> I haven't had any luck with Cherry shrimp... I have a betta in each of my tanks and each one thinks CS are snacks! :roll:
> 
> Ghost and Amano shrimp are fine as are dwarf rasboras. I added some Chili Rasbora to a tank today and the betta didn't even look at them!


I thought the idea was to upgrade the betta to a bigger tank, which left the smaller tank with the question of what to do with it? That is why I suggested making it a shrimp_ only_ tank.


----------



## knottymare

keepsmiling said:


> I thought the idea was to upgrade the betta to a bigger tank, which left the smaller tank with the question of what to do with it? That is why I suggested making it a shrimp_ only_ tank.



I can never have an "only" tank LOL... but one of these days, a shrimp only tank... with lots of plants of course, would be fun. I see ads in Craigslist all the time from a guy locally who has really beautiful Cherry Shrimp. SUPER red... and a LFS has about 10 different types of shrimp - yellow, blue, banded, zebra... so it is likely to happen.


----------



## knottymare

Darius359au said:


> Hi my names Richard and I'm a new member of the Betta owner's club ,I bought a tank ,(Blue Planet Classic 20 Litre),and was going to get a small group of Dwarf Cory's But I saw Bernard and my plans changed,(occupational hazard from what I've read about Betta ownership:lol.
> 
> Bernard's Tank
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of Bernard ,(bit of a whimsical mood when I bought him so i gave him a silly show dog type name "Lord Bernard Humpledink the First ,Bernard for short:-D"



LOVE Bernard! You made him a very nice home!


----------



## knottymare

Here are some pix of my new Spec V set up...










The heater laying there is actually just there cooling down. I put a new Hydor 50watt in the pump area and didn't want to pull out the old heater till it was cooled down.


----------



## bitterfishies

Darius359au and knottymare your tanks are amazing! I had to do a major rehaul on my guys tank. He did not like the cave I had gotten him(which is good because I think it's the reason his fins are so tattered) and the new plants I bought never took root and rotted away! :'( So I bought more plants at petsmart and replaced his cave with a tea cup I had laying around. He loves the teacup, he keeps swimming in it and resting by it!
IMAG1084 by bitterfishies, on Flickr
IMAG1085 by bitterfishies, on Flickr


----------



## mtlister

Another shot of my divided 10 gallon and new Fluval Spec V.


----------



## AndreDecasa

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....871_389428804532970_8504947392502721501_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....729_389428877866296_3244788558161137578_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....823_389429027866281_3792384904760625224_n.jpg

Here is my Betta fish, Singe.
In his 7.5gallon tank.


----------



## Tikibirds

There is more then just a giant snail in there, I swear!









Look - here they are


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Dragon41214 said:


> I was gifted a new Fluval Edge 6g tank last week so I finally decided to get a Betta again. I am thinking eventually I would like to change it over to a planted tank.


Wow that is so adorable!!! I love the little path you made and everything!!! So Zen, so peaceful, so perfect!!


----------



## Tree

I made my own lid for my little girls tank: 










and here is her tank:


----------



## knottymare

Tree, is that acrylic? Nice job!

Way to go, Tiki! Love that snail!


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> Tree, is that acrylic? Nice job!
> 
> Way to go, Tiki! Love that snail!


it sure is! it's a pain to cut with just a snap blade and a ruler. XD


----------



## shyanne

Tikibirds - That snail is huge! Is it a Mystery Snail?


----------



## ihatemynameheather22

Everyone else has a way cooler tank than me… but whatever haha


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

ihatemynameheather22 said:


> Everyone else has a way cooler tank than me… but whatever haha


well at least you have the box set of the god father, that is a big plus :-D


----------



## Betta Nut

Redid the sorority to change substrates, and remodled it a bit.. Now it's the dark forest  My snail thought some eggs would look nice on the front of the tank :roll:















The gloomy half light, half dark tank my girls love. There are some low light plants on the dark side, which of course, can't be seen in a pic


----------



## IXOYE

Larry Guerry's new 20 gal, he seems to really enjoy and appreciate his new space. I'm loving it as it is MUCH easier to maintain. Going on week 3 now... I just need some plants for the left- filter- corner- now.... Funny, he LOVES to ride the filter current, enjoys the space, maybe I should just "leave it be"......
This is filtered and heated, heater is well hidden (?)....


----------



## countyrd419

*Rusty's Updated Photo*

Here is an updated photo of Rusty with his new sandy substrate which I bought at Petsmart this past week.


----------



## amandapond

I'll post a new picture of my 10 gal divided soon! there are some amazing tanks out there!!


----------



## TacoZA

So this is my 7 1/2gallon that is waiting for Taco when he recovers (hopefully) from his fin rot in his 3 gallon hospital tabk. Need to go get some more plants this week! Nearly pay day for me! Woohoo

Oh and that airstone will either be removed/ flow decreased when he moves in. Don't think he will enjoy it too much the way that it is haha


----------



## pfenty

IMG_0170.jpeg


----------



## shyanne

pfenty said:


> IMG_0170.jpeg


Your picture didn't post. 
If you need help on how to post it you can ask me! :-D


----------



## shyanne

Here's a updated picture of my 5.5g:








Here is my progress on my 10g i'm setting up, I should get all my items I ordered by Thursday. I will post a picture once it's fully set up. :


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

This is where Squishy is now homed


----------



## TacoZA

REALLY Awesome tank relaxedcrazyman! LOVE IT!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

TacoZA said:


> REALLY Awesome tank relaxedcrazyman! LOVE IT!


Thanks! A lot of effort and love has gone into that tank :-D

Dealing with a hair algae problem right now... :roll:


----------



## AndreDecasa

Im jelly


----------



## ihatemynameheather22

relaxedcrazyman said:


> This is where Squishy is now homed


Wow what an awesome setup


----------



## keepsmiling

Gorgeous!


----------



## knottymare

relaxedcrazyman said:


> This is where Squishy is now homed


Looks amazing!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

thanks everyone! i really appreciate the positive feedback


----------



## shyanne

relaxedcrazyman said:


> This is where Squishy is now homed


Squishy must be very happy! Great setup!


----------



## Polkadot

relaxedcrazyman said:


> this is where squishy is now homed


wow!


----------



## kphillips0899

relaxedcrazyman said:


> Thanks! A lot of effort and love has gone into that tank :-D
> 
> Dealing with a hair algae problem right now... :roll:


10 gallon?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

yes, it is a 10g tank.


----------



## nightpacer

Are those two males in one tank??


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

nightpacer said:


> Are those two males in one tank??


absolutely not. left pic is a close up, the right pic is him in his home as a whole.


----------



## kphillips0899

relaxedcrazyman said:


> yes, it is a 10g tank.


c02 or Excel or both? love the black substrate, my new set up will have the Seachem Black Sand  sorry for my sparatic questions, planted betta tanks are something im horribly obsessed with. :redyay:


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

kphillips0899 said:


> c02 or Excel or both? love the black substrate, my new set up will have the Seachem Black Sand  sorry for my sparatic questions, planted betta tanks are something im horribly obsessed with. :redyay:


i love planted tanks as well 

to get to this point i was only using excel, dosing about 1mL / day. and one pump of: Green Brighty STEP 2 (my friend just randomly had it and said i should dose it.

i stopped using it after about a month. and i bought PPS-Pro, but have since stopped that as well since i had a hair algae problem. 

i use fert sticks for the root feeders.

once i get the algae under control i am going to try dosing the PPS-Pro again to see how it goes.


----------



## kphillips0899

relaxedcrazyman said:


> i love planted tanks as well
> 
> to get to this point i was only using excel, dosing about 1mL / day. and one pump of: Green Brighty STEP 2 (my friend just randomly had it and said i should dose it.
> 
> i stopped using it after about a month. and i bought PPS-Pro, but have since stopped that as well since i had a hair algae problem.
> 
> i use fert sticks for the root feeders.
> 
> once i get the algae under control i am going to try dosing the PPS-Pro again to see how it goes.



AWESOME. thanks for the feed back, have you tried spot treating your algae spots with excel?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

kphillips0899 said:


> AWESOME. thanks for the feed back, have you tried spot treating your algae spots with excel?


i did a tandem spot treating and a lights out. i had about 3 straight days of lights out (cheated a little and had the lights on for an hour here and an hour there) but blacked out for the most part. and i would spot dose excel daily. i dont know which worked, but the hair algae does seem to have gone down a lot. but there is still some. so still trying to figure things out.


----------



## Roki Ziro

Here's Thor's home! I change it up for him every week by moving things around and taking away/adding things so he doesn't get bored.  This week, I took out a big purple silk plant, added a couple of big rocks, and gave him a clear glass coffee cup to play in.


----------



## shyanne

Roki Ziro said:


> Here's Thor's home! I change it up for him every week by moving things around and taking away/adding things so he doesn't get bored.  This week, I took out a big purple silk plant, added a couple of big rocks, and gave him a clear glass coffee cup to play in.


How big is that tank? I like it :-D!


----------



## SaltForYourWounds

5 gallon desktop:



















10 gallon divided (currently cycling):


----------



## maybi

Chuck and Florence's shared 10 gallon tank! just added two snails, Leonidas and Melvin!


----------



## kphillips0899

maybi said:


> Chuck and Florence's shared 10 gallon tank! just added two snails, Leonidas and Melvin!


what are those logs on the top of ur tank? And where do I get them? Lol do ur bettas like em?


----------



## Roki Ziro

shyanne said:


> How big is that tank? I like it :-D!


Thanks! :-D It's a 3 gallon. Somewhat small, but it's the biggest I can afford at the moment, being a college student and all, haha.


----------



## maybi

kphillips0899 said:


> what are those logs on the top of ur tank? And where do I get them? Lol do ur bettas like em?



They are floating logs, I got them at petsmart. Chuck loves his a lot, Florence likes hers but she has a lot of energy so she's never in it for long but I highly recommend them!


----------



## shyanne

Roki Ziro said:


> Thanks! :-D It's a 3 gallon. Somewhat small, but it's the biggest I can afford at the moment, being a college student and all, haha.


That's a perfect size! Much better than a 1 gallon! :lol:


----------



## kphillips0899

maybi said:


> They are floating logs, I got them at petsmart. Chuck loves his a lot, Florence likes hers but she has a lot of energy so she's never in it for long but I highly recommend them!



cool thanks! 

also, i noticed you have an El Nino Fern in there if im not mistaken? Hows that holdin up for you? i had one in my tank for about a month or 2 and it started to get real nasty and black around the edge, then again this was before i was using excel and flourish..so they may have just been more demanding.


----------



## shyanne

Here's my updated 10g:








My new betta, Kaida, isn't in there yet. But this is what he looks like:








:-D :-D


----------



## maybi

kphillips0899 said:


> cool thanks!
> 
> also, i noticed you have an El Nino Fern in there if im not mistaken? Hows that holdin up for you? i had one in my tank for about a month or 2 and it started to get real nasty and black around the edge, then again this was before i was using excel and flourish..so they may have just been more demanding.



The plant is okay, It' not my favorite for the tank but it seems to be flourishing, the betta fish like the other plants more though.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Kaida is so adorable!!! Where did you get him??  I love his home too!!!!


----------



## shyanne

Fawnleaf said:


> Kaida is so adorable!!! Where did you get him??  I love his home too!!!!


I got him from my local Petsmart, and thank you!:-D


----------



## ErickaC17

*My Mr. Betta's new 5.5 gallon home with some new plants and a new snail friend. *


----------



## Tree

My new 5 gallon home of a MGCT betta and two Nerite snails. =)


----------



## Tree

So my old stand kinda started to have issues from the weight of the tanks. so I changed their stand and put everyone back into my room. I missed them in there. =) Now they are right under my TV. now I can watch them and TV. LOL I hope this stand is ok for the tanks. ^^;


----------



## lilnaugrim

Does that stand have a weight limit on it anywhere? Usually they say on there somewhere. I know the're plastic but they can be hardy, I would just watch for any initial bowing of the shelves and of the columns themselves. I love how the tanks look though! They all look fantastic Tree!


----------



## Kithy

That's a really neat way to display your tanks!!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Does that stand have a weight limit on it anywhere? Usually they say on there somewhere. I know the're plastic but they can be hardy, I would just watch for any initial bowing of the shelves and of the columns themselves. I love how the tanks look though! They all look fantastic Tree!


Hmm I will have to check. Or maybe look it up online. =) I will watch for any signs that's for sure.
thanks!



Kithy said:


> That's a really neat way to display your tanks!!


thanks =)


----------



## Tree

Well I found a similar stand: LINK it can hold up to 50 lbs =) Do you think my 5 gallon is over 50 lbs? =O the others should be safe.

EDIT: I looked it up and a 5 gallon is about 62 lbs.


----------



## Fishster

A gallon of water weighs 8.33 lbs. Also take into account the gravel weight.


----------



## imAndrew

Sure why not....
Here's also a picture of my peaceful sorority
these are beautiful girls.... 
3 of them are being conditioned to breed right now.


----------



## Tree

Fishster said:


> A gallon of water weighs 8.33 lbs. Also take into account the gravel weight.



Oh ok, so it will be 41.65 gallons of water in a 5 gallon tank, add in the dirt and gravel weight. Hmm about 50 lbs maybe a little more? LOL my math skills suck. =P


----------



## picgirl5590

*My fish Luster*

So this is my first fish, that I bought as an early birthday present for me. I'm really getting into taking care of Luster. :-D The first picture is his current tank and the bottom was his starter. I'll use that one for cleaning out his main tank.


----------



## shyanne

picgirl5590 said:


> So this is my first fish, that I bought as an early birthday present for me. I'm really getting into taking care of Luster. :-D The first picture is his current tank and the bottom was his starter. I'll use that one for cleaning out his main tank.


It's great that you switched him to a bigger tank! I bet he loves it! He's very pretty too! 
And BTW, bettas are very addicting. You might get more. :-D :lol:


----------



## Kithy

shyanne said:


> It's great that you switched him to a bigger tank! I bet he loves it! He's very pretty too!
> And BTW, bettas are very addicting. You might get more. :-D :lol:


That's almost a 100% certainty of getting more. It's easy to say "Oh, just one" then one become "just one more". 20 fish later you're scouting aquabid.

It's a very rewarding hobby though.


----------



## shyanne

Kithy, I would love to have more, but my mom probably won't let me have more though :-( . Maybe in a few years when I move out lol.
They are very cool fish. I love seeing their different personalities and colors.


----------



## Sylerwin

Roki Ziro said:


> Here's Thor's home! I change it up for him every week by moving things around and taking away/adding things so he doesn't get bored.  This week, I took out a big purple silk plant, added a couple of big rocks, and gave him a clear glass coffee cup to play in.


Those baby moss balls are adorable.


----------



## TacoZA

So I went on a little Decor Spree yesterday (I should not be allowed into a pet store or LFS on my own) bought a bunch of things for my two tanks and some puppy stuff. As i got home the bag slipped out of my hand and dropped onto the floor, broke 2 of the ornaments     Such an idiot. Will Post pics with the changes later. Just needed to get that out there as people don't seem to care this side. haha


----------



## rylovesriska

Just set up my new boy's home  with him in it! I love my driftwood!


----------



## Fishster

RainbowsHaven said:


> Just upgraded Gallifrey! I'm so happy with the new tank--he was in it for a few days before we added the driftwood and was fine, but did some tailbiting when we weren't looking after I got home this evening. We decided to finish up the "renovations" anyways though, since if anything, the tannins from the driftwood might calm him a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much!  It looks so peaceful.


Did you make the background or buy it already made? Love how it looks.


----------



## Tree

rylovesriska said:


> Just set up my new boy's home  with him in it! I love my driftwood!



I am loving that driftwood! 8D I love to see tanks grow into a large green forest. I will be excited when yours does. =) 

here is my newly planted tank:


----------



## shyanne

Tree said:


> I am loving that driftwood! 8D I love to see tanks grow into a large green forest. I will be excited when yours does. =)


Tree, why do your tanks have to be soo pretty?? You need to come decorate mine lol :lol: ;-) .


----------



## Tree

shyanne said:


> Tree, why do your tanks have to be soo pretty?? You need to come decorate mine lol :lol: ;-) .



Awww, thanks. =) maybe its the artist in me? not sure. 
What I did for my tanks, is to draw out a quick sketch of what my tank will look like with different plants and their placement in the tank. I was looking for a driftwood like the one I found too. I just had to cut the darn thing down. it was to large for the tank. lol


----------



## rylovesriska

Tree said:


> I am loving that driftwood! 8D I love to see tanks grow into a large green forest. I will be excited when yours does. =)
> 
> here is my newly planted tank:


Thank you!  I can't wait for it too either! Your tank looks really neat too!


----------



## Tree

thanks as well! my boy is loving the space. =)


----------



## CindyLouWho

Here are my two tanks. Cindy Lou is in a 1gal, and we do 100% water changes a few times a week(sometimes 1 if its clean looking and she's eaten all her food, sometimes 3 if its a dirty week LOL), and Horton is in aprox, 1.5-2gal of water in a plastic tub as a temporary/hospital tank. We do every-other-day water changes in it. He's got ripped fins and he bit a good portion off in his stupid tiny cup at the petstore. So no substrate, one soft plastic plant, his hammock and now his clay pot.

They are both getting 10 gal tanks this weekend and I'll post pictures of before/after because planting will be an on-going task.





I hate the hospital tank so much :-( I feel like its no better then his cup. But its more room, warmer and safer. So its a start.


----------



## Polkadot

*Introduced my new little boy ELF to his tank today! He is a very beautiful little orange & white Veiltail with little flecks of black on his fins & big black eyes! He has a 30 L (8 gallon) heated & filtered tank with black gravel,silk plants,silk leaf hammock,log cave & an IAL.He has fit in right away & ate all his pellets at his first feeding time.LOVE HIM !!!! YAY Elf !!!! *


----------



## amandapond

10gal divided with two happy bbys


----------



## kphillips0899

just got my Aqueon Evolve 8 this weekend  cant wait to make a planted betta paradise. will post pics when i get home.


----------



## TacoZA

So came home to a nip in Rangers tail. Not good as im busy fighting a long battle with Taco's tailbiting. So I immediately moved some stuff around and added in another piece of driftwood to give him some change. Also added a backround that was lying around. He just flares at it whenever the light is on. He'll just have to get used to it i guess. Let me know if i've gone a bit overboard haha. Need to find some mesh to make him a tube too


----------



## Kithy

Until the fish can't move there is no overboard!

Honestly though, it looks lovely  I really love how natural it looks, TacoZA.


----------



## TacoZA

Thanks Kithy.


----------



## kphillips0899

TacoZA said:


> So came home to a nip in Rangers tail. Not good as im busy fighting a long battle with Taco's tailbiting. So I immediately moved some stuff around and added in another piece of driftwood to give him some change. Also added a backround that was lying around. He just flares at it whenever the light is on. He'll just have to get used to it i guess. Let me know if i've gone a bit overboard haha. Need to find some mesh to make him a tube too


ive had nothing but bad experiences with tank backgrounds other than flat black. Stressed my boy out beyond belief i watched one time and he was flared for a solid 25-30 mins no break, then slept for a day when i took it down lol other than that it looks good. Maybe he caught it on something rather than bit it?


----------



## kphillips0899

those bristly plants same deal w me, (the green one pictured in ur tank) if im not mistaken the bristles themselves are soft but the almost metal like poles there attached to are pretty hard and sharp in some spots. maybe im being over critical lol but just my 2 cents


----------



## kphillips0899

rearranged Odin's Palace, got rid of the airstone. he LOVES his cave


----------



## TacoZA

Hey kphillips. I thought it might be the filter intake as i had rearranged the tank about 3 weeks ago and moved the skull which limits his movements close to the intake, but i'm gonna keep an eye on him. He seemed fine this morning with the backround. Will have another look when i am home from work. At least the new wood has already added some tannins to add to his 2 rooibos bags haha and temp is up to around 82. paranoid much? :lol:

Odins place looks awesome! my next tank is gonna be my first attempt at a planted tank


----------



## kphillips0899

TacoZA said:


> Hey kphillips. I thought it might be the filter intake as i had rearranged the tank about 3 weeks ago and moved the skull which limits his movements close to the intake, but i'm gonna keep an eye on him. He seemed fine this morning with the backround. Will have another look when i am home from work. At least the new wood has already added some tannins to add to his 2 rooibos bags haha and temp is up to around 82. paranoid much? :lol:
> 
> Odins place looks awesome! my next tank is gonna be my first attempt at a planted tank


yea i would just keep an eye on him, a lot of times it is just worrying lol but we all do it. 

thanks! that was actually my first tank ever lol addicted now. Got a 8 gallon w flourite black substrate, gunna go for med/high light plants with Seachem Flourish and excel. :cheers:

just gotta find someone on here that can sell me some nano tank DW


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just an update on my 29, although I sort of wrecked it Sunday catching fish so I'll need to reset it. But you get the gist. 29 gallons, PetCo Black sand and Black FloraMax combined, 30" Finnex FugeRay Planted+, Excel dosed daily, Flourish biweekly.


And my divided 20 long, doesn't really look like much though. 20 Gallon Long NPT soil based with Miracle Gro Organics Choice, PetCo black sand cap. Dosed Excel daily, Flourish weekly. 30" Finnex FugeRay Planted+ LED lights.


----------



## TacoZA

Awesome kphillips. Amped to see pics.

So got home and doesn't seem to be anymore nips and he built a little nest. First one in a while. So I'm hoping all is well for now. Hasn't been flaring at the backround either.


----------



## TacoZA

Awesome tanks lilnaugrim! I hope to have such an awesome planted tank one day.


----------



## Tree

YES! I got my background in the mail today and placed it in back of my 5 gallon. here is my finished tank!


----------



## Kithy

:O Looks great! It fits perfectly with the decor.


----------



## Tree

thanks! 8D


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

poor Squishy was tearing his fins on the ornament, so i had to take it out today 

rearranged some of the plants, still feels barren and empty...
at least the plants will grow out in time, but util then :roll:

and i dont know what to do with my huge clump of java moss...


----------



## Tree

relaxedcrazyman said:


> poor Squishy was tearing his fins on the ornament, so i had to take it out today
> 
> rearranged some of the plants, still feels barren and empty...
> at least the plants will grow out in time, but util then :roll:
> 
> and i dont know what to do with my huge clump of java moss...



how about finding a nice large rock and cover it with the moss? I have been trying to do that with some rocks but I don't think I put enough java moss on it. XD


----------



## MameJenny

Don't think I've posted in this thread yet...

Here's Opalo's 3 gallon Picotope. Miracle grow/gravel substrate, high light, CO2, fertilizer dosing...100% live plants.









And Mr. Gold's 2.5 gallon. Same as the other tank, but with a smaller filter and no CO2 yet. Doesn't look like much yet, but I think it'll look nice once the plants grow and I put in some driftwood.


----------



## lilnaugrim

TacoZA said:


> Awesome tanks lilnaugrim! I hope to have such an awesome planted tank one day.


Thank you!! I'll be rescaping it today and doing a major trim since it's about time! I also got new plants in the mail so I'm hoping to plant them today as well!



relaxedcrazyman said:


> and i dont know what to do with my huge clump of java moss...


Make a lovely moss wall with it!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

lilnaugrim said:


> Thank you!! I'll be rescaping it today and doing a major trim since it's about time! I also got new plants in the mail so I'm hoping to plant them today as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Make a lovely moss wall with it!


great idea, where do i start? lol


----------



## NozzALa

My two Bettas, Teddy the crowntail and Albus the halfmoon. Teddys still recovering from a bad bout of fin rot. I plan on getting another Aquatop for him, because while I like the Spec, I didnt think to mod the filter and his fins got shredded against the grate, which I think kickstarted the fin rot. Overall I like the Aquatops filter system better.


----------



## lilnaugrim

relaxedcrazyman said:


> great idea, where do i start? lol


There's a few different ways, you can use two pieces of craft mesh; cut them to fit the back of your tank snug and then lay the moss between them so it covers all of it; it's okay if there are a few spots left open as it will grow in with time. Don't pile it on too thickly in one spot though, try to make it as even as possible. Then place the second mesh on top and sew the ends together with some regular needle and thread; doesn't have to be too tight but tight enough it will stay of course! And then install in the tank! :-D

You can use other mesh things too like there is some stainless steel mesh you could buy that is of course thinner so the moss will be able to "breathe" better but the craft mesh should work fine as well. It's all up to you!


----------



## kphillips0899

relaxedcrazyman said:


> poor Squishy was tearing his fins on the ornament, so i had to take it out today
> 
> rearranged some of the plants, still feels barren and empty...
> at least the plants will grow out in time, but util then :roll:
> 
> and i dont know what to do with my huge clump of java moss...


i can take that off your hands :brow:


----------



## knottymare

kphillips0899 said:


> i can take that off your hands :brow:


Exactly what I was going to say! :twisted:


----------



## SeaKnight

Ozzie (Halfmoon Rosetail): 29g community 

Rookie (Crowntail): 5.5 gallon 

Mister B (Delta): 5.5 gallon


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

kphillips0899 said:


> i can take that off your hands :brow:





knottymare said:


> Exactly what I was going to say! :twisted:


lets see how this moss wall goes first, then if not, might just go as a ROAK...


----------



## kphillips0899

relaxedcrazyman said:


> lets see how this moss wall goes first, then if not, might just go as a ROAK...


Lol can't blame a guy for trying. Gunna get some for my dw on my new mid tech fully planted 8g I'm workin on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheNoona

Following the death of Waldrop and the arrival of my heater I've re-done the tank! 

Also finally measured it and only came up to 5L :\ feel bad that it's so full of stuff.


----------



## Polkadot

*Updated photos of some of my little boys tanks.:mrgreen:

Mako in his 50L 
Button in his 30L 
Elf in his 30L 

*


----------



## lilnaugrim

TheNoona said:


> Following the death of Waldrop and the arrival of my heater I've re-done the tank!
> 
> Also finally measured it and only came up to 5L :\ feel bad that it's so full of stuff.


Sorry to hear about your boy! Looks good in there, 5L isn't too bad! That's roughly 1.5 gallons for those who wish to know! Careful with that heater though since it's rated 50 watts, make sure it's at it's lowest setting so you don't over heat the water. Also be sure to add a thermometer...I don't see one, but 50Watts is really high for anything under 8 gallons IMO, 25W is what you want for 8 (27L) gallons and under.


----------



## TheNoona

Thanks, I felt so bad about it being small I went and found a good second hand 15L whoops :roll: I don't even have a fish!

There is a thermometer in the handle of the tea cup, so keeping an eye on it, heater is adjustable and seems to be working well.


----------



## lilnaugrim

TheNoona said:


> Thanks, I felt so bad about it being small I went and found a good second hand 15L whoops :roll: I don't even have a fish!
> 
> There is a thermometer in the handle of the tea cup, so keeping an eye on it, heater is adjustable and seems to be working well.


Oh yes! I see it now! Fantastic! And hey, a bigger tank is better! It will be easier for you AND your eventual fish haha. You could use the smaller tank as a quarantine tank if the fish ever gets sick, this way it makes it easier on you to dose the medications ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim

Trimmed and rescaped my 29....don't mind the breeder net and box there :roll:
Home to:
5 Wild type Honey Gouramis
7 Gelius Barbs
15 Ember Tetras
12 Cordoras Habrosus
3 Otocinclus Vestitus
5 Juvie Rabbit Snails
Unknown number of pest Bladder Snails


----------



## kphillips0899

nice!


----------



## Islandgaliam

I just redid all 4 from gravel to sand and got some new plants:

Prince Hendrix 









Marshawn









Bubblo









Peechee


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> I just redid all 4 from gravel to sand and got some new plants:
> 
> Prince Hendrix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubblo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peechee


Did you put the sand over the gravel? lol no worries if you did, just thought it was funny.

Be warned that your Dwarf Hairgrass has been grown emersed and so it may melt while it acclimated to being fully submerged. And are those Dwarf Baby Tears?


----------



## Islandgaliam

lilnaugrim said:


> Did you put the sand over the gravel? lol no worries if you did, just thought it was funny.
> 
> Be warned that your Dwarf Hairgrass has been grown emersed and so it may melt while it acclimated to being fully submerged. And are those Dwarf Baby Tears?


lol...no, I took the gravel out and was totally horrified by the stuff accumulated in there. The stuff on the bottom is fluorite. Yes, I am attempting the Dwarf Baby Tears...will see what happens..:-? I love to grow...must be why I work for a farm - lol. My next hobby will be a 10 gallon tank that I can just grow plants in..so much to learn first and it will have to wait for winter; spring has sprung here and I have approximately 70 pots I grow vegetables, herbs and flowers in.

And, lol, I am using my accumulation of no longer needed gravel to build a small frog pond outside.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> lol...no, I took the gravel out and was totally horrified by the stuff accumulated in there. The stuff on the bottom is fluorite. Yes, I am attempting the Dwarf Baby Tears...will see what happens..:-? I love to grow...must be why I work for a farm - lol. My next hobby will be a 10 gallon tank that I can just grow plants in..so much to learn first and it will have to wait for winter; spring has sprung here and I have approximately 70 pots I grow vegetables, herbs and flowers in.
> 
> And, lol, I am using my accumulation of no longer needed gravel to build a small frog pond outside.


Nice! Just so you know though DBT absolutely needs co2 and high lighting otherwise they won't grow. Regular Baby Tears can use high lighting and not so much co2.


----------



## Islandgaliam

lilnaugrim said:


> Nice! Just so you know though DBT absolutely needs co2 and high lighting otherwise they won't grow. Regular Baby Tears can use high lighting and not so much co2.


I have the high light (6400K Daylight) and Seachem Flourish Excel...will that do it? I am starting to research the co2 tanks and stuff...any recommendations???


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> I have the high light (6400K Daylight) and Seachem Flourish Excel...will that do it? I am starting to research the co2 tanks and stuff...any recommendations???


It might do, I don't think Excel is as comparable to normal co2 but I'm not quite an expert on co2 but if you ask amphirion, she knows her stuff!!


----------



## kphillips0899

Islandgaliam said:


> I have the high light (6400K Daylight) and Seachem Flourish Excel...will that do it? I am starting to research the co2 tanks and stuff...any recommendations???


what size tank? IMO anything under 10 gallons can yield excellent results with excel and Flourish (maybe trace elements if needed) but if its in a smaller tank you will need to dose accordingly, which will also make a 250ml bottle last a life time, or what seems like it. Especially if you are growing low-med light plants with a good substrate (Eco/Flourite/ADA/ etc)


----------



## Islandgaliam

kphillips0899 said:


> what size tank? IMO anything under 10 gallons can yield excellent results with excel and Flourish (maybe trace elements if needed) but if its in a smaller tank you will need to dose accordingly, which will also make a 250ml bottle last a life time, or what seems like it. Especially if you are growing low-med light plants with a good substrate (Eco/Flourite/ADA/ etc)


The tanks are 4-gal and 8-gal. I got to find something I can measure this stuff correctly with. I think I am going to take the dwarf baby tears out but the rest should be ok. I have fluorite on the bottom and sand substrate on the top.


----------



## kphillips0899

Islandgaliam said:


> The tanks are 4-gal and 8-gal. I got to find something I can measure this stuff correctly with. I think I am going to take the dwarf baby tears out but the rest should be ok. I have fluorite on the bottom and sand substrate on the top.


they have plenty of options online  a 1ml dropper should do the trick.
other than that you should be good


----------



## Islandgaliam

kphillips0899 said:


> they have plenty of options online  a 1ml dropper should do the trick.
> other than that you should be good


Any recommendations for a good online plant store? So far I have used, Liveaquaria and That Fish Place.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> Any recommendations for a good online plant store? So far I have used, Liveaquaria and That Fish Place.


plantedaquariumscentral.com is practically all I use ^_^ she always sends a little extra! And then Ebay and AquaBid of course.


----------



## kphillips0899

Islandgaliam said:


> Any recommendations for a good online plant store? So far I have used, Liveaquaria and That Fish Place.


liveaquaria and http://www.aquariumplants.com/ are good from what i hear. But i usually go to my LFS http://www.aquatouch.com/freshwater.html they are the best!!!!!!


----------



## ihatemynameheather22

I upgraded my tanks  check them out


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Islandgaliam said:


> Any recommendations for a good online plant store? So far I have used, Liveaquaria and That Fish Place.


Planted Aquariums Central - Live Aquarium Plants, Aquarium Driftwood, Buy Live Aquarium Plants


----------



## Islandgaliam

kphillips0899 said:


> liveaquaria and http://www.aquariumplants.com/ are good from what i hear. But i usually go to my LFS http://www.aquatouch.com/freshwater.html they are the best!!!!!!


I could go totally crazy on this plant thing! Good thing my son just got a job so he can eat - lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

+1 www.plantedaquariumscentral.com 

I use a syringe to dose Seachem Excel, Fluorish and Trace Elements. I have found Excel and Fluorish three times a week and the Trace Elements once a week works quite well. To keep it straight, I do Trace Elements in the middle of the week on Wednesday. 

My lights are 10k and 67k fluorescent.


----------



## LavenderLush

Introducing my delta tail betta and his home! I plan on upgrading from this 3 gallon tank to a 10 gallon in about a month. I bought this little guy yesterday. So hard to see them in those tiny cups and not want to take them all home with you. 

Given my love of Star Wars, I named him Padawan. He's very active and seems to love his new tank.


----------



## Morello




----------



## BlueLacee

I just finished planting my tank, as I started yesterday. My baby is coming home on Tuesday, and I still have to go find some rocks to put in, but I couldn't find any good big ones. Yes I know it's upside down, but I cannot fix that, I've tried.

Also, the floating plants are always floating towards the filter output. Should I turn the filter down?


----------



## Islandgaliam

knottymare said:


> Loving everyone's tanks! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I had to overhaul one of mine... had a catastrophe that I think happened from my driftwood  tank now has a fake wood stump and a real piece of Mopani, new plants and different sand.


where did you find that mushroom looking piece..I must have one lol


----------



## SHRUB

Hey all,

Just joined recently and I figured I would post some pics of one of my betta tanks up. The tank is a Zoo Med "Betta House" 2 gallon hex tank. I'm using a Cobalt Aquatics 25 watt Neo-Therm heater, a Zoo Med Betta Light for illumination, and I just installed an Aquatop PFE-1 mini HOB which isn't pictured.

My main motivation behind this tank was it's looks, and the fact that it was on clearance for half the regular price. The tank looks gorgeous and it seems to be sufficient room for Finn right now but I am hoping to upgrade to something larger at the end of the summer.










My other Betta fish, Duke, is in the 1 gallon version of this tank (I originally used it to house my first betta Finn but wanted to upgrade when I found out that they had a larger version). Duke's home is currently filterless and decorationless, but has a Cobalt Aquatics 5-watt heater to keep him warm. I'm a little worried about Duke as I only got him yesterday and while he is eating and has had his colour return he seems very lethargic and is not nearly as active as my other betta, Finn...


----------



## kphillips0899

SHRUB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just joined recently and I figured I would post some pics of one of my betta tanks up. The tank is a Zoo Med "Betta House" 2 gallon hex tank. I'm using a Cobalt Aquatics 25 watt Neo-Therm heater, a Zoo Med Betta Light for illumination, and I just installed an Aquatop PFE-1 mini HOB which isn't pictured.
> 
> My main motivation behind this tank was it's looks, and the fact that it was on clearance for half the regular price. The tank looks gorgeous and it seems to be sufficient room for Finn right now but I am hoping to upgrade to something larger at the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Betta fish, Duke, is in the 1 gallon version of this tank (I originally used it to house my first betta Finn but wanted to upgrade when I found out that they had a larger version). Duke's home is currently filterless and decorationless, but has a Cobalt Aquatics 5-watt heater to keep him warm. I'm a little worried about Duke as I only got him yesterday and while he is eating and has had his colour return he seems very lethargic and is not nearly as active as my other betta, Finn...


how often are you performing water changes? and are you using water conditioner(s)?


----------



## SHRUB

^^ I am doing 50% changes on both of them every other day. I only got Duke yesterday so I am going to wait until tomorrow to change his water out. I always use water conditioner. Now that Finn has a filter I may bump him to every 3 days but Duke will continue to get the 2-day water change...


----------



## kphillips0899

SHRUB said:


> ^^ I am doing 50% changes on both of them every other day. I only got Duke yesterday so I am going to wait until tomorrow to change his water out. I always use water conditioner. Now that Finn has a filter I may bump him to every 3 days but Duke will continue to get the 2-day water change...


read the sticky here re cycling ur tank if u haven't already so fin will benifet from a nice stable water parameter. If u just got duke he may still be adjusting to his new digs, I wouldn't stress as long as he is eating and swimming straight. Water changes ur making are good  ur off to the right start! Often times we project our paranoia onto our little guys when they just need time to adjust  keep up the good work, and feel free to always ask questions, none are dumb


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Newly set up, waiting to get a fishy


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Pic 2


----------



## LugiaChan

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Pic 2


I'm just letting you know, those see-through 'diamonds' have ripped apart my bettas fins in the past with 2-3 different betta i've tried them with. Just a forewarning.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Those plastic things? I believe it but they're left over from my last one who liked to push them around with his nose


----------



## LugiaChan

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Those plastic things? I believe it but they're left over from my last one who liked to push them around with his nose


Yes. I had a TON of problems with those ripping up my fish fins.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Yikes,I have't had any issues yet but I'll keep an eye out then.


----------



## SHRUB

kphillips0899 said:


> read the sticky here re cycling ur tank if u haven't already so fin will benifet from a nice stable water parameter. If u just got duke he may still be adjusting to his new digs, I wouldn't stress as long as he is eating and swimming straight. Water changes ur making are good  ur off to the right start! Often times we project our paranoia onto our little guys when they just need time to adjust  keep up the good work, and feel free to always ask questions, none are dumb


Thanks for the kind words kphillips  I am having some trouble keeping both finn and duke‘s ammonium levels in check but I am doing half water changes whenever i see the ammonium go above 1ppm. I think that Finns tank is still in the early stages of cycling and that I will simply need to keep a close eye on Duke since his tank is so small. 

I also think you are right about the paranoia. Duke is much more energetic today and seems to be adjusting well :-D


----------



## Pony

Here's my boy Karvel's 3-gallon cube tank









And this is my new 10-gallon, nobody lives here yet but it's ultimately going to be divided for two bettas and eventually some shrimp, once it's cycled.








It's yellow because I put some mopani wood in there without reading the reviews to find out that it needed to be soaked first (which is why it's missing here) and I worked too hard to get the ammonia level just right with fish food to change the water now, so it'll have to wait. I'm pretty new to planted tanks so I'm still trying to figure out why my plants aren't looking too happy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pony said:


> Here's my boy Karvel's 3-gallon cube tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new 10-gallon, nobody lives here yet but it's ultimately going to be divided for two bettas and eventually some shrimp, once it's cycled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yellow because I put some mopani wood in there without reading the reviews to find out that it needed to be soaked first (which is why it's missing here) and I worked too hard to get the ammonia level just right with fish food to change the water now, so it'll have to wait. I'm pretty new to planted tanks so I'm still trying to figure out why my plants aren't looking too happy.


You don't need to soak your mopani. I personally love the look of tannins, they are antimicrobial and help soften the water for your Bettas which they love! But some people don't like the look of tanned water which is fine too in which case yes, you can soak it prior to putting it in the tank. Just wanted to let you know it's totally fine to leave it in the tank if you don't mind tanned water ^_^


----------



## Pony

Thanks lilnaugrim! Yeah I had read that it's okay to leave it that way but personally I hated the look lol
I just totally wasn't expecting the tannin leak, initially I thought something was terribly wrong with my tank, haha
Fortunately my water is already soft though, so at least there's that! I'm actually almost done soaking them, too, which I'm excited about because the tank just looks so naked without them!


----------



## kphillips0899

Pony said:


> Here's my boy Karvel's 3-gallon cube tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new 10-gallon, nobody lives here yet but it's ultimately going to be divided for two bettas and eventually some shrimp, once it's cycled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yellow because I put some mopani wood in there without reading the reviews to find out that it needed to be soaked first (which is why it's missing here) and I worked too hard to get the ammonia level just right with fish food to change the water now, so it'll have to wait. I'm pretty new to planted tanks so I'm still trying to figure out why my plants aren't looking too happy.


nice!


----------



## kphillips0899

SHRUB said:


> Thanks for the kind words kphillips  I am having some trouble keeping both finn and duke‘s ammonium levels in check but I am doing half water changes whenever i see the ammonium go above 1ppm. I think that Finns tank is still in the early stages of cycling and that I will simply need to keep a close eye on Duke since his tank is so small.
> 
> I also think you are right about the paranoia. Duke is much more energetic today and seems to be adjusting well :-D


anytime  you will want to keep the amonia levels at .25ppm at most, to avoid harming your betta. if you can make it to a petsmart or petco and can afford $5-$8 grab a bottle of Seachem PRIME. it will dechlorinate your water AND temporarily nullify the harmful effects of ammonia until you can do a water change, you can use it every day to  and i do the same thing every with my betta lol worry worry worry


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

kphillips0899 said:


> anytime  you will want to keep the amonia levels at .25ppm at most, to avoid harming your betta. if you can make it to a petsmart or petco and can afford $5-$8 grab a bottle of Seachem PRIME. it will dechlorinate your water AND temporarily nullify the harmful effects of ammonia until you can do a water change, you can use it every day to  and i do the same thing every with my betta lol worry worry worry


+10000000 

Seachem Prime will detoxify ammonia for 24-48 hours. Best to add 1 drop per gallon per day to keep your fish safe


----------



## kphillips0899

went to the LFS this weekend  annnnd im broke...again lol but its totally worth it  got Odin some frogbit which he has already starting nesting in lol 




















also got my DW and rocks for my new 6 gallon planted  inspiration is a Lord of the Rings Forest  plants to follow and more pics, still finalizing the layout but i kind of like it now, there are a bunch of hidden passages


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice tanks kphillips! I miss my frog-bit now! lol
---------------------------------------------------------------

Here is an updated photo of my Marineland Eclipse 3. Going for a Dutch aquascape as soon as everything grows in. I've got Myrio, Parrots Feather and Red Myrio in the middle there with Glosso up front.


My 20 divided needs a serious trim today....mostly Myrio Mattengrossene that is taking over along with a ton of Parrots Feather.


Here was my 29 a week or two ago. Don't mind the breeder box/nets


And here it is as of yesterday!


All my tanks went KABOOM with growth! lol


----------



## ShikaDeer

Murphy's new tank as of this morning! Upgraded him from a 2.5.
I'd love to add more as far as plants and decor go, but for now I'm pretty pleased with it and it seems like he is as well. c:


----------



## carlos puron

Those are nice tanks lilnaugrim heres my 75gallons sorority


----------



## TheBlur

Pictures incoming!

3 gallon bowls (Blur and Sashimi)








1 gallon "rehab" tank (Opal)








.75ish gallon PetCo Fry Rescue Bowl (Unnamed Female)








10 gallon community tank (Mickey Mouse Platy and Peppered CoryCats...future home of female betta maybe)


----------



## kphillips0899

just got done redoing Odins 10 gallon, idea was cave on the mountain with his forest below (more plants to come in the flourite ares, and one nice big shade plant in the front right to come. but he is not to happy about his temporary digs lol


----------



## kphillips0899

lilnaugrim said:


> Nice tanks kphillips! I miss my frog-bit now! lol
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here is an updated photo of my Marineland Eclipse 3. Going for a Dutch aquascape as soon as everything grows in. I've got Myrio, Parrots Feather and Red Myrio in the middle there with Glosso up front.
> 
> 
> My 20 divided needs a serious trim today....mostly Myrio Mattengrossene that is taking over along with a ton of Parrots Feather.
> 
> 
> Here was my 29 a week or two ago. Don't mind the breeder box/nets
> 
> 
> And here it is as of yesterday!
> 
> 
> All my tanks went KABOOM with growth! lol



nice!!!! cant wait till i get my Finnex planted + next pay check lol hoepfully i get the same boom


----------



## lilnaugrim

I also use Excel daily and Flourish Comprehensive twice a week so that helps lol.


----------



## kphillips0899

lilnaugrim said:


> I also use Excel daily and Flourish Comprehensive twice a week so that helps lol.


perfect, that is exactly what i have as well, sooooo if i dont get the same results im blaming you  lol jk jk


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha! Yeah, you can do that if you want XD


----------



## Islandgaliam

Bubblo's new digs...not quite what I had visioned, but it's a start..again - lol.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## T2woman

*My new Beta Fred Fynn*

I am new to this forum. I had a betta years ago that lived in a vase with a peace Lilly on my desk at work. He lived almost 5 years. Everyone in the nursing home where I worked loved to come and visit him. This is one I picked up at Walmart for my birthday. I purchased him a 1.5 gal aquarium. He is a crown tail. I am so like a now mom with him. He is just an inch or so big.


----------



## Mr B

This is my new 25 litre bowfront tank set up, haven't bought my betta yet as I'm currently cycling the tank. Haven't got the guts to grow live plants straight away (honest I once killed a cactus by not watering it). 










Tank has a 25w heater, fan filter (muffled and the water surface is still) and silk plants.

Never owned a betta but always loved the look of them and thought the house could do with another tank  

Currently have a 40 litre cold water tank with a shoal of minnows and a few platys (its my kids tank)

And an 80 litre community tank with neons, guppies, swordtails and Cory's.

Been reading this forum for a month now and really looking forward to catching the betta bug in the next few weeks. 

Looking to get a bright red VT. May have to call him charmander


----------



## Islandgaliam

Mr B said:


> This is my new 25 litre bowfront tank set up, haven't bought my betta yet as I'm currently cycling the tank. Haven't got the guts to grow live plants straight away (honest I once killed a cactus by not watering it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank has a 25w heater, fan filter (muffled and the water surface is still) and silk plants.
> 
> Never owned a betta but always loved the look of them and thought the house could do with another tank
> 
> Currently have a 40 litre cold water tank with a shoal of minnows and a few platys (its my kids tank)
> 
> And an 80 litre community tank with neons, guppies, swordtails and Cory's.
> 
> Been reading this forum for a month now and really looking forward to catching the betta bug in the next few weeks.
> 
> Looking to get a bright red VT. May have to call him charmander


The best part of growing plants in an aquarium is that you don't have to remember to water them! lol


----------



## Mr B

Islandgaliam said:


> The best part of growing plants in an aquarium is that you don't have to remember to water them! lol


well there is that lol. i may buy one hardy beginners plant and start from there.


----------



## Pony

Anubias are awesome. I have one sitting in my 3-gallon with a cheap dim LED and it's super happy in there.


----------



## kphillips0899

Mr B said:


> well there is that lol. i may buy one hardy beginners plant and start from there.


here are some good beginner / low light plants

any anubias (nana is a good one)
java ferns (lace or regular) 
java moss 
water sprite 
wystheria (spelled wrong im sure) 
sword plants

there are a TON more just go to aquariumplants.com and look up beginner/ low light plants  believe it or not they are insultingly easy to grow lol


----------



## myexplodingcat

kphillips0899 said:


> here are some good beginner / low light plants
> 
> any anubias (nana is a good one)
> java ferns (lace or regular)
> java moss
> water sprite
> wystheria (spelled wrong im sure)
> sword plants
> 
> there are a TON more just go to aquariumplants.com and look up beginner/ low light plants  believe it or not they are insultingly easy to grow lol


I got a $4 java fern from Petsmart and stuck it in my little 1.4 gallon tank with my fish. I planted it in the sand and did absolutely jack else for it. I do half water changes every three days, nothing excessive, and there's a filter. That's all.

I now have about a dozen baby java ferns in addition to the big one, which is growing new leaves of its own as well. They're ridiculously difficult to keep planted--they keep flying up out of the sand at the slightest provocation--but my betta loves them.

I don't know about any other aquarium plants, but that one reproduces like it thinks it's gonna go extinct.


----------



## Mr B

Thanks guys. Defo been given some food for thought. 

I'll finish the cycling of the tank and keep an eye on my LFS for the perfect red betta.

While I'm at it I'll start replacing plant by plant.


----------



## pfenty

Carol's Home.


----------



## taquitos

All these tanks put mine to shame!

More plants + decorations will be added soon but this is how it looks currently:


----------



## TacoZA

pfenty said:


> Carol's Home.


So awesome pfenty!! Beautiful


----------



## Rimbaum

Ahti's 1.5 gallon tank


----------



## Islandgaliam

taquitos said:


> All these tanks put mine to shame!
> 
> More plants + decorations will be added soon but this is how it looks currently:


It's nice! What kind of tank/size is that?


----------



## ricepattyfish5

SmaugDragon said:


> Here's a picture of Smaug's tank with his new live plants and tubes by ricepattyfish5. He made a bubbble nest on the other side of his floating tube now known as the tunnel of love.


Awe this is so cute and it looks awesome!!!! Haha!! Tunnel of love!! Too cute and thank you so much for the picture!!!


----------



## TacoZA

So here is my new rescues crib. Haven't got a name for him as I have only had him 2 days. You can follow our story here if it interests you at all.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4502338#post4502338

More cover and goodies will be bought on the weekend. He was an unanticipated arrival :-D


----------



## kphillips0899

so call me crazy, 

but im getting this thin green / golden algae on my DW and to be honest i actually like it lol it looks like a mountain with a forest on it or something idk, but i like the colors  ignore the camera hog at the bottom left lol


----------



## SeaKnight

Ozzie's new 4 galllon:
Not quite how I want it, still need a heater and a few more decorations, but it will do for now.


----------



## Mr Nick

*Moved "Khan" to a new tank!*

Hello everyone,

I got Khan back in January, and he came to me in a Mr Coffee pot. I got him into an Aquabow 2.5 gallon, where he was quite happy for the past five months. I wanted him to have a bit more swimmin' room so I got the Fluval V five gallon. I seeded the tank, did a fishless cycle, and moved him in a week ago. He seems quite happy, and built his first bubble next over the past few days (which I accidentally wrecked doing a water change today).

Anyhow, here's his new tank. It has a couple pieces of mopani, three moss balls, a stick of bamboo, and the rest of the plants are silk. Pics didn't turn out too great. :/


----------



## Mr Nick

*New tank part 2*

Here's anther pic. I can't figure out how to do more then one in a post?


----------



## Mr Nick

*New tank part 3*

One more.


----------



## carlos puron

Well this is a temporary set up that I did for a boy yhat was sold to me as girl


----------



## taquitos

Islandgaliam said:


> It's nice! What kind of tank/size is that?


It's a 10 gallon Marina Starter Kit tank. Got it used for $40 including heater, hood, light and filter!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*20 Long Densely-Planted*

It needs a trim and the glass needs cleaning, but here's my 20 long tank. Could not have Dario (only about .5") or the inverts in anything less planted and have them thrive in a tank with the Betta. The Dario have spawned in the floating Java moss (upper left corner of tank).

Residents: Dario hysginon, Scarlet Badis, Neon Tetras, Pygmy and Hasbrosus Cories, Ember Tetras, two Vampire Shrimp, Fire Red Shrimp, Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO), two ADFs (Clayton and Esmeralda), male Tuxedo Guppy/Endler crosses and one male Betta.

Plants: Numerous Anubias species, Red, Purple and Green Cabomba, Java Moss, Subwassertang, Crypt petchii (foreground), Crypt Wendtii, Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Hornwort (soft kind from Peachii), Tiger Lotus, Red Flame Swords, Dwarf Sag, Red Root Floaters, Scarlet Temple, Ludwigia arcuata, xingus Sword, Hygro kompacta (or compacta), Ludwigia peruensis, Limno, Najas grass, Marimo Moss Balls, Banana plants.

Decor: Cholla roots and sticks; 2.5" Akro Agate flower pots, Akro Agate cullet. Fish uses flower pots as hides and Cories love to rest on the cullet. 

First photo: Far left is Subwassertang attached to Cholla. Second photo: Anubias nana 'petite' attached to Cholla stick to the left of the Cholla "tree" with a Tiget Lotus weighted on top.


----------



## Pony

Wow RussellTheShihTzu, it's like a jungle lol! I only hope mine will be nice and full one day!


----------



## taquitos

RussellTheShihtzu, how long did it take for your plants to grow in like that??? It looks great!

Water change and moved the decor + plants around a bit!!! Can't wait 'til I go get some more plants in a few days


----------



## Gen2387

OMG!!!!!! Where did you get the TARDIS??? I want one so bad! 
Pretty tank and fish by the way. 



taquitos said:


> RussellTheShihtzu, how long did it take for your plants to grow in like that??? It looks great!
> 
> Water change and moved the decor + plants around a bit!!! Can't wait 'til I go get some more plants in a few days


----------



## Gen2387

Where did you get those cube like decorations. They are really very pretty!



Pony said:


> Here's my boy Karvel's 3-gallon cube tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new 10-gallon, nobody lives here yet but it's ultimately going to be divided for two bettas and eventually some shrimp, once it's cycled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's yellow because I put some mopani wood in there without reading the reviews to find out that it needed to be soaked first (which is why it's missing here) and I worked too hard to get the ammonia level just right with fish food to change the water now, so it'll have to wait. I'm pretty new to planted tanks so I'm still trying to figure out why my plants aren't looking too happy.


----------



## IloveRazor

Here's razor new 5 gallon tank. I'll be getting new live plants for it soon. ^-^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

taquitos said:


> RussellTheShihtzu, how long did it take for your plants to grow in like that??? It looks great!
> 
> Water change and moved the decor + plants around a bit!!! Can't wait 'til I go get some more plants in a few days


Thank you and Pony for the compliments. I like a cleaner look, too. But with the tiny fish I keep the jungle is necessary.

Didn't take too long. I trim once every couple of weeks or the bunch plants block the light to the bottom. Trimming this weekend.


----------



## IntrovertEJL

I just cleaned the tank today, so I figured I'd post a picture.

On a somewhat related note, does anyone know where to find taquitos' awesome TARDIS ornament?


----------



## Polkadot

*Mako,Elf & Button !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## lilnaugrim

IntrovertEJL said:


> I just cleaned the tank today, so I figured I'd post a picture.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, does anyone know where to find taquitos' awesome TARDIS ornament?


Nice! You can buy the TARDIS ornament on amazon.com or maybe ebay if anyone is selling it.


----------



## Mr B

*let's play spot the betta*










Swear my other tanks haven't cost me this much. Was in my LFS today picking up some bloodworms for Rojo. Ended up leaving with an awesome piece of bogwood (love the arch in it) 2xAnubias nana, 1xPogostemen erectus and 6xneon tetras. 

I did get the bloodworms though 

With regards to the anubias, I have them tied to a rock at the bottom of the bogwood, how tight should they be? One is flat against the rock and the other is holding but able to move.


----------



## Mr B

Does that PIC show for anyone else? Haven't quite worked the site out yet and shows as a blank box for me hmm

*** scratch that. Fixed the link


----------



## bettaconfused

*Jack-O's Tank*

This is my son's fish, Jack-O. Can you guess what my son's favorite color is?


----------



## kphillips0899

Mr B said:


> Swear my other tanks haven't cost me this much. Was in my LFS today picking up some bloodworms for Rojo. Ended up leaving with an awesome piece of bogwood (love the arch in it) 2xAnubias nana, 1xPogostemen erectus and 6xneon tetras.
> 
> I did get the bloodworms though
> 
> With regards to the anubias, I have them tied to a rock at the bottom of the bogwood, how tight should they be? One is flat against the rock and the other is holding but able to move.


just tight enough to keep it from floating away, the roots will work some magic anchoring themselves in time as well. VT is on the bottom left


----------



## lilnaugrim

New scape to my 29, sorry for the awkward-ish angle lol. Waiting for everything to grow back in again to look better!


----------



## Pony

Beautiful, lilnaugrim! I've been noticing tanks with branches coming from up top like in yours, how do you secure it like that?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I didn't lol, the branch has a notch at the top where I broke off another small branch coming off it so it acts sort of like a hook. But mostly it's just sort of resting on the plants and against the rim of the tank :dunno: I just kind of stuck it in there lol. But thanks!


----------



## taquitos

IntrovertEJL said:


> I just cleaned the tank today, so I figured I'd post a picture.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, does anyone know where to find taquitos' awesome TARDIS ornament?


My boyfriend purchased the ornament on Amazon.ca. I think you can purchase it either on eBay or Amazon.com


----------



## Roki Ziro

My mom wanted Thor to have something pink in his tank, so she picked out a plastic waterlily at Petsmart for him. Here's his house with his new manly pink flower! :lol:


----------



## Graceful

Here is Shiloh's 5.5 as of late. 

His little hut broke in half, so I stuck a rock in the hole while I make a new cave out of river rocks and silicone. >_>


----------



## InStitches

pretty o.o what plants do you have in there? (aside from the marimo)


----------



## Graceful

InStitches said:


> pretty o.o what plants do you have in there? (aside from the marimo)


L->R I have water sprite, brazilian pennywort (the reaching one), baby dwarf hairgrass, and the marimo. I also have some strands of moss that hitchhiked in on a plant I bought.


----------



## MistersMom

i love this thread.


----------



## Mercury

Hi guys, 

here is Freddie's new 10 gallon tank that I put him in last week. I'm sorry for the blurry picture! I don't have a very good camera, lol. I'm not really good at placing plants in tanks to make them look good, so I wanted to have one end of the tank bare, and one end where he'd have a little forest of sorts. I can't wait for the plants to grow and reach the surface!


----------



## MistersMom

My favorite thing in the world is garage and yard sales that have fish stuff! I love all these tanks so darn much!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Update on my 3 gallon Marineland Eclipse NPT


----------



## taquitos




----------



## taquitos

Graceful said:


> Here is Shiloh's 5.5 as of late.
> 
> His little hut broke in half, so I stuck a rock in the hole while I make a new cave out of river rocks and silicone. >_>


Gorgeous tank!! I love how simple and modern it looks


----------



## SHRUB

Posted this in my journal but I figured I might as well post here too.

I just planted Finn and Duke's tanks with some Flora today! Duke I still waiting for his tank to cycle but Finn is already enjoying his new green friend!

Duke's tank:









Finn's tank:


----------



## Kithy

Ohh, I like that tank shape. Really neat!


----------



## MistersMom

Saw that dumbo at petsmart today, beautiful!!! but here's my new tank and set up. i suggest you don't buy it!! tank it way toooooo small and expensive! once i can afford it, i will be buying something else! see video here.


----------



## MistersMom

Okay, so i didnt like that tank, and i took it back... and bought another fish and got tanks  what have I done... :/


----------



## Kithy

It is REALLY hard to stop. Seriously D:

I have two spare tanks atm not counting the 55g outside that I really should reseal and make into a sorority/community.


----------



## MistersMom

Kithy said:


> It is REALLY hard to stop. Seriously D:
> 
> I have two spare tanks atm not counting the 55g outside that I really should reseal and make into a sorority/community.


I know. I'm no newbie to these cuties and i feel the addiction starting up again...


----------



## Kithy

MistersMom said:


> I know. I'm no newbie to these cuties and i feel the addiction starting up again...


Don't resist


----------



## MistersMom

Kithy said:


> Don't resist


I have to though because I'm going off to college this fall. :/ i'll have to hide them in my dorm....


----------



## Darius359au

I've decided to change Bernard's décor and remove a couple of decorations and add plants - His tank started spiking ammonia about 2 weeks ago BUT no change to nitrite's or nitrates,(Ammonia has been hitting 6-8ppm but zero for nitrite or nitrates:shock,been hitting his tank with API amolock and almost a full bottle of quickstart,(5ml a day for the last week),with no results so I've decided to put some plants in to hopefully fix the issues.

Got an Anubis on driftwood and a small sword plant in a pot to start and going to order a couple of Moss Balls as well ,(found an aquatic plant store here in Australia that has them and I think they look pretty cool;-):-D)

]









it's a work in progress ,going to add a small terracotta pot or urn as a little cave for Bernard as well ,with maybe another anubis attached.


----------



## DforDrago

This is my, as yet, empty 5 gallon. I'm in the process of cycling it before I even think of purchasing a betta boy to put in it. Do y'all think it's crowded? I like it but I've gotten a few family members who've made that statement when looking at it.


----------



## Kone Killer

Welp, no fish yet, but I worked through the night getting the tank all set up.


----------



## MistersMom

I love fish tanks


----------



## logisticsguy

This is not one of my betta tanks but we set up this 10g tank for 8 juvi Axolotl.


----------



## MistersMom

I LOVE THAT TANK!!!!! i love the rock stairs thingies. it's amazing!!!


----------



## MistersMom

Here are my 2, bought some stuff today and did some decorating. they look alot better in person....


----------



## Kone Killer

Those look nice!


----------



## logisticsguy

Very nice MistersMom!


----------



## MistersMom

thanks!


----------



## TacoZA

DforDrago said:


> This is my, as yet, empty 5 gallon. I'm in the process of cycling it before I even think of purchasing a betta boy to put in it. Do y'all think it's crowded? I like it but I've gotten a few family members who've made that statement when looking at it.



I dont think it is too crowded. I also thought that about my 8 gallon but the lovely people on here assured me that the more hiding space the better


----------



## DforDrago

TacoZA said:


> I dont think it is too crowded. I also thought that about my 8 gallon but the lovely people on here assured me that the more hiding space the better


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## solphilos

Hi guys, loving this site already!
Ive only had this guy for a month, having fun putting this habitat together. Im an avid gardener so having a planted tank is most satisfying! I also added a HOB with soapdish baffle today, much thanks for whom came up with that idea!


----------



## MistersMom

DforDrago said:


> This is my, as yet, empty 5 gallon. I'm in the process of cycling it before I even think of purchasing a betta boy to put in it. Do y'all think it's crowded? I like it but I've gotten a few family members who've made that statement when looking at it.


NO! OH GOD NO! that is NOT too crowded, that's a beautiful tank!!!


----------



## MistersMom

solphilos said:


> Hi guys, loving this site already!
> Ive only had this guy for a month, having fun putting this habitat together. Im an avid gardener so having a planted tank is most satisfying! I also added a HOB with soapdish baffle today, much thanks for whom came up with that idea!
> View attachment 369066



That's a very nice tank! I'm glad you take the Betta thing as serious as the rest of us!!! haha.


----------



## solphilos

MistersMom said:


> That's a very nice tank! I'm glad you take the Betta thing as serious as the rest of us!!! haha.


Thanks! Happy fish is serious business! Lol.


----------



## MistersMom

solphilos said:


> Thanks! Happy fish is serious business! Lol.


I totally agree! haha.


----------



## queenjane555

MistersMom said:


> Okay, so i didnt like that tank, and i took it back... and bought another fish and got tanks  what have I done... :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367946


i love the look of those tanks, what kind are they and how many gallons?

katherine


----------



## MistersMom

queenjane555 said:


> i love the look of those tanks, what kind are they and how many gallons?
> 
> katherine


Tetra, 1.5 gallons.They are my favorite tanks.
you can get them at walmart, they are pretty cheap, but they are also decent haha.


----------



## Tree

Here are my tank up grades =) 

5 gallon NPT 









My 3 gallon with the new lighting:









and my two 2.6 gallons with their new lighting. I hope to get the plants healthier with it.


----------



## Kithy

Looks awesome, Tree!! Wish I had a green thumb like that.


----------



## solphilos

Beautiful tanks. Im becoming more and more intrigued by the NPT set-up. What are those long lobed leaf plants in your 5 gallon?


----------



## TacoZA

Tanks always look amazing Tree! ALWAYS!

solphilos - what and incredible looking tank! compliments your boy so much!


----------



## TacoZA

My 3rd tank. Moving soon. After the move I am gonna attempt my first planted tank.


----------



## Tree

Kithy said:


> Looks awesome, Tree!! Wish I had a green thumb like that.


thanks =D though some of the plants are dieing in the back on my 5 gallon XD



solphilos said:


> Beautiful tanks. Im becoming more and more intrigued by the NPT set-up. What are those long lobed leaf plants in your 5 gallon?



which ones? the one by the drift wood or the one behind the circle rock in the far left? the one by the drift wood is a type of sword plant I think, and the grass type in the back is a Micro Sword. =) hope this helps


----------



## DforDrago

MistersMom said:


> NO! OH GOD NO! that is NOT too crowded, that's a beautiful tank!!!


Thank you MistersMom!


----------



## TacoZA

Woops pic didn't post


----------



## iElBeau

Gorgeous tank TacoZA! I love the "edgeless" look of it, and your decor goes nicely with it


----------



## Islandgaliam

Bubblo and Marshawn in their new 20 gallon divided...looks like I may have to do a 2nd divider so Marshawn will go off his flare...he knows Bubblo's over there...he also took a good chunk out of his tail today  time for Lights out.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

What I'm working on


----------



## Atena

I love how creative these all are. I am always lurking in this thread. LOL


----------



## PixieDee

So, I got Blitz a new tank and decided to try the natural planted method. Found some hardy plants and got new decor. I have a nice over lamp I turn on during the most intense part of the day for the plants so they get enough lighting. My friend is sending me a Marimo and piece of drift wood as well and I am going to anchor a black background to it. 

He likes to push his new acrylic gems around.


----------



## alyssasmile

So this is Loki in his (temporary) 1 gallon bowl! I know, I know, but I didn't know any better at the time and this is all I can afford for another couple weeks. He should be out of it by the middle of July.


----------



## TacoZA

PixieDee! i love the mask!!


----------



## MistersMom

that bowl isn't all that bad looking, it looks like your put effort into his comfort.


----------



## alyssasmile

MistersMom said:


> that bowl isn't all that bad looking, it looks like your put effort into his comfort.


Thanks! He seems to be okay with it at the moment, but I'm excited to put him in something bigger. He's really active and likes exploring, so I worry about him getting bored.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

this is what squishy's tank now looks like


----------



## jonnidzik

Bullseye's recently remodeled home  went up from a 1.5 gal to a 3 gal and added a snail  

































still has /some/ work. I want to eventually get live plants and a new cave. I also need to baffle my filter. he was previously filterless, but his new tank came with a filter so I figure why not?


----------



## bunnysaur

I changed the substrate in Drogon's tank (again, the poor little guy must hate me). I started out with regular gravel, then changed to play sand, and then I ordered some white sand for a new setup and I had WAY too much so he got some of the leftovers  I can't wait for the plants to grow in a bit more so he has more hidey places!


----------



## Mr B

*No longer a Betta tank *










picked up a 20gallon tank for £40 on gumtree, IMO an absolute steal as it came with a filter, heater, 2x T8 lighting and natural gravel.
I moved my Veil tail Rojo in and picked up a shoal of 6 neon tetras after reading on this site that they are usually a good mix, well lets just say that after fishing 3 neons out missing 90% of their body in 3 days and rehoming the other 3 with missing tails. Rojo isn't a community betta, i've moved him back to his 5 gallon tank and plan on trying my hand at some Honey Gourami and cherry barbs. (i've put some of my platys and 6 of my golden WCMM in the tank for the time being to keep the cycle going).


----------



## Roki Ziro

Redecorated again, this time with a lot of silk plants. (5 out of the 6 I own, to be more specific.) :lol:
I really want to upgrade to a 10 gallon, but I ended up spending the money I had set aside for that on getting a fox pelt tanned... Time to start saving again.


----------



## HandsomesMom

My new sorority tank(16 gallon). Was supposed to be the new home of my male9 Handsome) but when I added him after being in QT he attacked all the cory cats so I had to put him back in the 3 gallon. He will be upgrading to a 10 gallon in the next month or so 
The sorority currently has 2 females, Carmen and Blanca, and 7 cory cats. 
Handsome is enjoying his new mini bubbler in his tank and has been "eating" the bubbles for the last hour or so.


----------



## kphillips0899

odie's 10g tank. Tall plant(s) on the front left are new, dont know what they are but it was $3 at my LFS


----------



## Mr B

kphillips0899 said:


> odie's 10g tank. Tall plant(s) on the front left are new, dont know what they are but it was $3 at my LFS


Looks like some sort of sword in the corner and a variation of bacopa next to it. 

Lovely tank BTW.


----------



## kphillips0899

Mr B said:


> Looks like some sort of sword in the corner and a variation of bacopa next to it.
> 
> Lovely tank BTW.


thats what i was thinking (bacopa) the one on the far left is a anubias variation. 
and thank you  i try to make enriching environments for my bettas


----------



## Mr B

kphillips0899 said:


> thats what i was thinking (bacopa) the one on the far left is a anubias variation.
> and thank you  i try to make enriching environments for my bettas


I have bacopa caroliniana in my 5g betta tank and 20 gallon community tank (no betta's) it grows like mad and reaches the surface in weeks. Easily split and spread out though and the fish love IG.


----------



## Galaxy

*Galaxy's Tank*

Here's Galaxy's 5.5 Gallon tank.  I recently rearranged and cleaned it. (Sorry it's a bit blurry. I took it with my phone camera).










I also bought her a new yellow submarine toy today. It has a lot of holes to swim in and out of. There a few rough edges around the entrances (90% of the fish decor they sell at stores does have rough edges. D:<) I'm going to file the couple of rough spots and put it in later. ^_^

She loves swimming through things, so I'm hoping she really likes this submarine. She doesn't really like the acorn already in her tank. I'm thinking she would like it if there wasn't just one exit/entrance. :/

I think she may be a tail biter? I'm not sure why, since she's always had plenty of decor. She's so active though, maybe it's due to boredom? Although, I change her tank around about once a week.

Well, I'm going to see how it goes. :/ Hopefully her tail heals back.


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful creamy white & pink HMPK boy Flynn enjoying his pond! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Roki Ziro

Thor in his brand spankin' new 10 gallon! :-D It's filterless at the moment, but I plan on getting a Tetra Whisper 2-10i Power Filter soon and putting a chunk of a friend's filter media in it to insta-cycle.


----------



## Karthix

My new filter. Going to put a new betta in it in the near future  What do you guys think?


----------



## Kone Killer

Looks good!!


----------



## Mercury

Looks like a wonderful home for a betta, Karthix.


----------



## 2muttz

Minnow's 5 gallon Fluval Spec V (Minnow is new to our family. She "replaces" our beloved Miz Bea who recently passed away ....) She likes to hide in the diving helmet and sleeps on top of the jellyfish! She shares her space with one mystery snail and 2 tiny nerites. ( I tried to design this little tank to remind me of long ago childhood visits to the shipwreck aquarium at the Hialeah Park Race track....)


----------



## 2muttz

Thelma went all Tiki in her digs!!! 6.6 gallon cube that she shares with one large ( and growing by the day) mystery snail and one nerite...

I start out with the best of intentions on having a beautiful, completely natural looking tank and then I get all caught up in these silly theme ideas and can't control myself....


----------



## BlueArwen

*Here is my first attempt to share my Betta pictures*

So I have this old style bar in my house, that always had stuff piled high on it. I figured, why not put something fun there? This is the result (so far)

The second picture is me finding out how hard it is to photograph a healthy happy Betta - fully as bad as trying to take dog or little kid pictures.

I guess the water is nice and clear since you can see one of my kids watching tv through it, huh? :lol:


----------



## candacerose

i definitely need to step it up after seeing all these beautiful tanks lol... but it's my first time having a betta, so i think that says it all lol... any tips?


----------



## candacerose

NadegeT said:


> My fish tank.


absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BlueArwen

Beautiful clean minimalist tank. I love it!


----------



## Atena

One of my 29 gallon tanks, currently with only two fish and a bung of apple snails. This is one of my grow out tanks for the baby bettas.


----------



## mart

Atena said:


> One of my 29 gallon tanks, currently with only two fish and a bung of apple snails. This is one of my grow out tanks for the baby bettas.


Very nice looking tank.


----------



## MistersMom

Went to petsmart. upgraded now have 2 2.6 gallons. here is a sucky video!


----------



## MameJenny

Atena said:


> One of my 29 gallon tanks, currently with only two fish and a bung of apple snails. This is one of my grow out tanks for the baby bettas.


Pretty! I love the feeling of depth that the background gives it! Where did you get the background?


----------



## MameJenny

Islandgaliam said:


> Bubblo and Marshawn in their new 20 gallon divided...looks like I may have to do a 2nd divider so Marshawn will go off his flare...he knows Bubblo's over there...he also took a good chunk out of his tail today  time for Lights out.


Gorgeous! I love the plants in the middle. It looks like it's one plant that goes through the divider.


----------



## Atena

MameJenny, I had it custom printed on paper and stuck it to the back of the tank with scotch tape.


----------



## Mr B

Atena said:


> One of my 29 gallon tanks, currently with only two fish and a bung of apple snails. This is one of my grow out tanks for the baby bettas.


Stunning tank.


----------



## beehoney378

*My Lovely Blue Betta*

My Betta fish in 1 gallon tank i am a starter Planning a 10 gallon tank


----------



## BettaAngel13

Dragon and his Kingdom (10 gallon tank with filter and heater) 
And the story behind the piece missing from his tail, I bought him from Store because they were going to "dispose" of him, because nobody wants an ugly fish. He lost it to fin rot but Im treating him for it now.


----------



## abettalady

Here's my new boy, General Scales, in his 3 gallon tank:









And here's Rogue in his 10 gallon.


----------



## taquitos

My boyfriend spoils me...


----------



## Islandgaliam

yay you! I need to find a bf like that...aquarium supplies are more expensive than dinner!


----------



## MameJenny

taquitos said:


> My boyfriend spoils me...


I need one of those. Where can I get one? (Aquarium-friendly boyfriends, that is. ;-))

Gorgeous tank. It's prettier every time you post a new photo.


----------



## queenjane555

is that a TARDIS??where did you get it??? :shock:


----------



## MistersMom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGNOWuVa2Zw&feature=youtu.be 
My tanks!!


----------



## taquitos

Islandgaliam said:


> yay you! I need to find a bf like that...aquarium supplies are more expensive than dinner!


haha yeah I lucked out with him 



MameJenny said:


> I need one of those. Where can I get one? (Aquarium-friendly boyfriends, that is. ;-))
> 
> Gorgeous tank. It's prettier every time you post a new photo.


Hehe thank you! I never though I would enjoy planted tanks/decorating tanks this much 



queenjane555 said:


> is that a TARDIS??where did you get it??? :shock:


Another gift by my boyfriend, purchased off of Amazon  It is by Penn Plax


----------



## tntristan12

Well I've finally done it! Over the last couple of weeks I have been building my fish home, and I'm glad to say I've done it. The water quality is maintained at where I want it, with a nice pleasant 80 degrees temperature, the decorations are all installed and keep my fish happy and entertained, and above all my beautiful betta babies are thriving!

Yes, I have two. Meet Professor X and Magneto - They live on opposite sides of a 2.5 gallon betta bow, with their roommates Nightcrawler and Quicksilver - a pair of eager mystery snails. I know that's a lot of bioload for a 2.5, but I change out the water on a regular basis, keep it closely monitored, and maintain the biofilter with a cocktail of seachem prime and stability. I had a problem with runaway ammonia and new tank syndrome when I had an extra pair of snails in there, but I quickly learned my lesson.










So as you will see from the picture above, my tank is heavily modified from the stock version you'd pick up in a store. For one thing I discarded the filter that came with the tank. It took up way too much room, its outflow was too strong, and what's more it just plain didn't work! I replaced it with a Whisper 3i and haven't looked back. My fish also enjoy the bubbles it makes!

And as far as water temperature goes, I learned my lesson that 10 watts is way too much for a 2.5 gallon. I replaced it with a 7.5 watt heater, and replaced the 15 watt incandescent bulb with a 10 watt fluorescent (not only does the fluorescent use less energy and output more light with a much more pleasing color, but it generates less waste heat as well - why do we even use incandescents anymore?). I can leave the tank lights on all day, with the heater running, and when I get back home from work I find the water temperature holding steady at 80 degrees. If I turn the AC in my room off, it may go up to 84, which is a bit high but my fish don't seem to mind.

Another thing you'll notice is that I have plants zip-tied to the barrier. This is to make it harder for the bettas to see one another, and then discourage them from getting in each others' face through the barrier. It isn't foolproof, but it's been very effective at keeping my fish from being stressed out in each others' company. When they do spot one another now, encounters are brief and they are soon off fishing about and doing their own thing.

Oh, and Professor X loves his barrels! He swims in and out of them all day long.


----------



## kadz

*Named after the women in the bible*

Rahab (blue Crowntail) the friendliest and loves to be cradled and pet the most
Rachel (biggest red Veiltail) Rahab's frenemy and the center of attention
Esther (medium red Veiltail) the wanna-be friends with Rahab and Rachel but mostly gets ignored. 
Mary (smallest red Veiltail) the loner. Sometimes she hangs with the 3 but mostly does her own thing. 

I intentionally have the volcano on because these fishes eat a lot and needed the exercise coz they're getting fat. They eat "the Pharisees" (neon tetras) food and these Pharisees also eat their bloodworms so everyone needs the exercise. Lol! 

All four I pet and when at first those Pharisees are scared of my hand, now they play with me as well. Just wanna share... Good night y'all!


----------



## kadz

beehoney378 said:


> My Betta fish in 1 gallon tank i am a starter Planning a 10 gallon tank


That's one good looking fish.👍


----------



## amandapond

*Darwin's Place*

Still a work in progress but I'm pleased for now.


----------



## TacoZA

amandapond said:


> Still a work in progress but I'm pleased for now.
> View attachment 379162


WOW Amandapond!! BEAUTIFUL. Feel like im in the jungle.


----------



## Tree

I bought a 5 gallon for 13 bucks at my Local fish store, had everything else. and split it for my two boys. =) lets hope the plants grow in fast. <3


----------



## tntristan12

Here's a better picture of my guys' tank!


----------



## logisticsguy

New axolotl tank. We used Crayola Play sand for the substrate.


----------



## Jonthefish

Good idea with the crayola sand !!! Very pretty !
And dawwww to axolotls !


----------



## Pony

Here's my 20G L as of today with new substrate, new hairgrass, and some new plants. Sorry it's still a tad cloudy, that Seachem Fluorite black sand is some dusty stuff!! I originally had put just that in but after I couldn't see an inch into the tank after rinsing it like crazy before installation and giving it 24 hours to settle, I pulled the water back out and capped it with a layer of Petco black sand...but still accidentally stirred up a little bit of the fluorite sand when I planted.


----------



## latentimage

I am new here, and I thought I would share a photo of my current tank setup in this section. It's very plain compared to some, but I like to think it is a calm and serene place for my Betta Rex.


----------



## taquitos

Pony said:


> Here's my 20G L as of today with new substrate, new hairgrass, and some new plants. Sorry it's still a tad cloudy, that Seachem Fluorite black sand is some dusty stuff!! I originally had put just that in but after I couldn't see an inch into the tank after rinsing it like crazy before installation and giving it 24 hours to settle, I pulled the water back out and capped it with a layer of Petco black sand...but still accidentally stirred up a little bit of the fluorite sand when I planted.


Nice!!

It took weeks for my stupid Fluorite cloudiness to settle  I hope yours clears up faster than mine did!


----------



## CNDBETTAS

*My 3 year olds tank*

So heres a picture of my 3 year old sons Tank. His momma and I obviously set it up for him but we went for more of the cartoonish look. He LOVES it tho and his Betta that he named "Fish" is quite happy as well! Its a 5.5 gal. Heated and Filtered. We have the AquaTech 5-15 filter and using one of the threads I saw on this site, I made a Baffle out of a soda bottle to help slow down the current that the little AquaTech made. It put out quite a bit of current for such a small filter. Anyways, here is "Fish's" home!!


----------



## Jennalyn

Pony said:


> Here's my 20G L as of today with new substrate, new hairgrass, and some new plants. Sorry it's still a tad cloudy, that Seachem Fluorite black sand is some dusty stuff!! I originally had put just that in but after I couldn't see an inch into the tank after rinsing it like crazy before installation and giving it 24 hours to settle, I pulled the water back out and capped it with a layer of Petco black sand...but still accidentally stirred up a little bit of the fluorite sand when I planted.


I actually kind of love how the cloudiness of the water looks with your decorative cubes. It's like some kind of ghostly ruin of an ancient/alien civilization.


----------



## Tree

LOL I made my own handle for my home made cover for my tank: 










And the rest of my fish got their own Indian Almond leaf hammock. =D


----------



## Polkadot

copy cat with the IAL leaf hammocks. :lol:


----------



## 2muttz

amandapond said:


> Still a work in progress but I'm pleased for now.
> View attachment 379162


Wow, just beautiful. Like being in a tropical rainforest.


----------



## Tree

Polkadot said:


> copy cat with the IAL leaf hammocks. :lol:



Hahahaha not sure if it was you that gave me this idea or someone else. =P how do you make your hammocks? I have to hot glue them to a suction cup.


----------



## CNDBETTAS

*New Betta "Rocco's" home.*

5.5 gal. Heated/filtered tank. I tried to make it a little more Natural looking than my Sons HalfMoon tank.


----------



## Polkadot

Tree said:


> Hahahaha not sure if it was you that gave me this idea or someone else. =P how do you make your hammocks? I have to hot glue them to a suction cup.




Hot glue really? Looking at your photos (they look great btw) I thought you had somehow put the stalky part of the IAL in the suction cup.What I do is I have that little clip part left on the suction cup,and when I add a new IAL I break a little bit of the leaf at the end & double it over so the little clip on the suction cup holds it nice and firm.It works really well. 

How are your little ones liking their hammocks? Mine love them,they like swimming over them & sitting on them and if you position them a little higher they will build their bubblenests under them.Cute!


----------



## Pony

taquitos said:


> Nice!!
> 
> It took weeks for my stupid Fluorite cloudiness to settle  I hope yours clears up faster than mine did!


Lol thanks! It was actually pretty much clear by the next day. The Petco sand helped a ton!


----------



## Koffinkat1313

My 10 gal girl tank


----------



## Tree

Polkadot said:


> Hot glue really? Looking at your photos (they look great btw) I thought you had somehow put the stalky part of the IAL in the suction cup.What I do is I have that little clip part left on the suction cup,and when I add a new IAL I break a little bit of the leaf at the end & double it over so the little clip on the suction cup holds it nice and firm.It works really well.
> 
> How are your little ones liking their hammocks? Mine love them,they like swimming over them & sitting on them and if you position them a little higher they will build their bubblenests under them.Cute!


Hahaha yeah, but two of the hammocks fell down today so I might have to try your method. =) 

They love them! I see them use it all the time. <3


----------



## BettaLover1999

Walmart


----------



## Pony

Here's my tank now that it's nice and clear!


----------



## Polkadot

@ Pony - that looks wonderful! I like those cube decorations.




Tree said:


> They love them! I see them use it all the time. <3


Sweet!


----------



## Jonthefish

Pony , that tank is soooo cool ! It looks like an abandoned factory filled with ghosts x)


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd

Here is Floyd's new 10 gallon tank:








And here he is:








So far I think he's liking it.


----------



## Islandgaliam

The name prettyinpink floyd is totally far out - lol...fish is very pretty too!


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd

Islandgaliam said:


> The name prettyinpink floyd is totally far out - lol...fish is very pretty too!


Thank you! (By the way your avatar betta is beautiful!)


----------



## Roki Ziro

Thor's redecorated 10 gallon. I really want to go for a natural jungle-ish look, but I can't afford any new plants, so he literally has every single aquarium plant I own in there, both silk and plastic!

And don't mind the brown color on a lot of the silk leaves... Diatoms have decided to take over and I just can't seem to get rid of 'em.


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd

Thor's tank looks awesome! (And Thor is an awesome name. My mom had a betta named Thor.) I love all of the plants!


----------



## Ocky07

*Phantoms Tank*

Hi this is Phantom (purple in colour) :lol:

He was the second betta I bought. He is in a heated, filtered Aqua Splash 14L Tank. He loves is and is always zooming around.

This is the first of 3 betta tanks I have I will upload a photo of each


----------



## Ocky07

*Big Blues Tank*

This Big Blue

His Tank is UNDER CONSTRUCTION! I want to turn it into a Sponge Bob themed tank but lack of Money has meant he has to wait. He was in a tiny tank when I first got him and I manage to Find this one and another one for sale on my local classifieds and I got both for $20

Big Blue had a run in with my 2yr old in the first 24hrs but is now going along strong and growing his fin back beautifully.


----------



## Ocky07

*My New Half Moon Doug*

This is my new boy Doug (named as a Joke) you will see why (ie things in his Tank)

I got him this morning from my Local pet store. I have been setting up his Tank for a while and haven't been able to find the right fish.

This is the other tank I got in the $20 lot.

I just love the construction theme and so does my family.


----------



## MissEden

Here's two of my 10 gallons!


----------



## Pony

Rescaped Karvel's tank...I'm not sure if the wisteria is gonna be okay in there but it's worth a shot, I'm absolutely loving the effect it has with his new driftwood!!


----------



## Ezzie

This is the hard scape for my 2.5 gallon fully live planted tank.
Im planning on removing some of the soil (since i wont have many, or none- still havnt decided, planted plants) instead im planning on covering most of the wood in some kind of moss species & maybe a small anubias tied on somewhere.
Sometimes, more simple looks better in my opinion!


----------



## William Zhong

what's matter with his fin tntristan12?


----------



## Mr B

Changed things up a bit on my boy Rojo's tank and added some live plants. (Anubias, Anacharis, Hornwot and Vallisneriaspiralis) had to leave the red plant in there as he refuses to sleep on anything else. 









Rojo









and my 20 gallon community tank, far too many plants to list but there's platys, guppy's, White cloud minnows and my female betta, who is near impossible to take a picture of as she is constantly darting around the tank.










Princess Sparkle Pants (the wife named her ::roll


----------



## cindygao0217

Love all of the tank


----------



## Jennalyn

So I have my awesome planted tank in progress to sit on my desk (freshly planted with lots of melting and growing to do):










And then... I had THE COOLEST (to me) idea for a tank-scape and I decided, with a little enabling from this forum, to go ahead and make myself a non-planted tank in lieu of a bedside lamp.

I am so pleased with this. You have no idea. o__o It'll photograph a lot better at night, though.


----------



## MameJenny

Jennalyn said:


>


I LOVE this tank. :shock: I normally don't like artificial looking tanks, but this one is very well done. It looks like some sort of alien/dream landscape...very nice!


----------



## Pony

I agree, I'm in love with that space tank. Great job!!!


----------



## BettaStarter24

My VT Jasper's 2.5 gallon Aqueon Minibow Desktop Aquarium set up










and my new DT Castiel's 1.5 gallon tetra LED aquarium set up


----------



## carlos puron

It's been a long time since the last update on my tanks heres my 75 gallons sorority


----------



## Polkadot

@ carlos puron - WOW! :shock:


----------



## carlos puron

Lol thanks


----------



## Umineko

Here is my new Betta's tank. Same 1.5g tank I used for my last one but new decoration and stuff. Any reccomendations or anything you think I should change? He loves swimming in and out of the cave and he loves hiding behind the filter.

[Sorry for the big picture.]


----------



## InStitches

I like that bridge!

This is the Creepy Baby Tank where Mele, here frogs, and Lemon live  It's still a work in progress.























(creepy babies are actually mermaid babies haha)


----------



## Ein86

There are a lot of posts in this thread!  I'd like to add my photo too. This is Voldemort's home! I have him in a 2.5 gallon. I really want to upgrade to a 5 gallon but he really seems to be liking his 2.5 so far. I added a third plant and a larger cave structure so he can hide more easily if he wants to. I've only had him for two days so far but he's already greeting me when I get home from work now and swimming in and out and around the objects in his tank! :-D


----------



## InStitches

Voldemort is a cutie! If he likes to swim around he would definitely love a 5 gallon  I like your decor


----------



## Ein86

InStitches said:


> Voldemort is a cutie! If he likes to swim around he would definitely love a 5 gallon  I like your decor


Thank you! I have to run the 5 gallon idea by my boyfriend first. He doesn't know I've gotten Voldemort yet. He's been gone over the weekend.


----------



## InStitches

My 14 gallon arrived today! I'm not as impressed by the quality of it as I was with the 8 gallon I purchased from TruAqua, but for the price it's still a steal.

I am glad I didn't get a larger tank. It's only half-filled for the leak test and I'm exhausted already (probably doesn't help that I pulled an all-nighter).









Look how much more room Kanoa and his buddies get  And the tank takes up the same amount of room on the counter!









I'm so excited to see how this tank works out. If I end up hating the light fixture in the hood, I can either remove the hood entirely to replace with an LED fixture, of I can modify the hood to house LED strips.

I've got the fish, I've got the driftwood... thinking, filter upgrade, substrate to grow plants in, DesignsByNature background, lots of plants with super tall ones in the back. So excited!

Kanoa has been so much happier in a community tank with lots of room to swim -- he was always stressed living on his own in a divided tank. His fins are growing back and he looks sturdier now 

In other news, I present the first baby snail in what I pray is not an invasion:









It doesn't even look like a Japanese Trapdoor, the only snail type I have! I've left the snail alone for now, but I'm not sure if I'll keep it.


----------



## BettaAngel13

Here is my newly divided ten gallon, Dragón my dragón scale delta tail, will be places on the far right. I used CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate and so far after dice minutes cycling the live plants look healthier. The filter I am using is a Aqueon QuietFlow 10,Dragón loves to swim into the current so I ve decides not to put a baffle on it.
Hopefully I will be getting two new males tomorrow. The pictures below are Of the tank 30 minutes after being cleaned out and everything replaced.


----------



## bettabubbles6475

My phone won't let me show it but my betta fish "sunset" lives in a ten gallon fishtank!


----------



## JamieL

Here's diamond sky's 20 gallon planted community tank, which I think I sadly have to remove him from because after a year of behaving he has suddenly become aggressive towards his tank mates (panda cories) and it's no longer safe for them. I have a 2.5 gallon but I'm feeling extreme guilt about moving him into it from a 20


----------



## TCas0318

This is my VT Francesco's 6 gallon


----------



## Ein86

TCas0318 said:


> This is my VT Francesco's 6 gallon


I like it! Much more green than mine! I did buy a 5.5 gallon but I have to wait until we move next spring to be able to move Voldemort over to it. Love your tank though!


----------



## TCas0318

Thank you so much Ein!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

TCas0318 said:


> This is my VT Francesco's 6 gallon


What is that beautiful colorful thing in the middle, is it real?


----------



## TCas0318

That is just an old silk plant I've had for about a million years lol! Ok, not that long but about 8 years. I hardly ever used it except a bit in one tank years ago and thought it really brightened up this one. I've actually been trying to find another one like it but I've been unsuccessful this far.


----------



## dompark

My 5 gallon with one male Betta.


----------



## dompark

And my 20 gallon tank. Only have a couple Angel fish, one Rainbow Shark and two Blue Rams in there.


----------



## mart

dompark said:


> And my 20 gallon tank. Only have a couple Angel fish, one Rainbow Shark and two Blue Rams in there.


dompark,
Your tanks are just beautiful!


----------



## dompark

mart said:


> dompark,
> Your tanks are just beautiful!


Thank you!! 👍


----------



## SirFloppyFish

dompark said:


> My 5 gallon with one male Betta.


I love his little house! Really nice tank :-D


----------



## dompark

SirFloppyFish said:


> I love his little house! Really nice tank :-D


Thanks! He loves going through it and hanging out on the porch haha


----------



## Polkadot

*Flynn,Button & Mako !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Betaphototramp

Harry's home remodeled From this 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=391730&stc=1&d=1405258648

To This. 
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=391722&stc=1&d=1405258648


----------



## Patong

My only betta tank right now is a 5 gal with a Petco 'king' betta in it. It needs more live plants and better floating cover


----------



## Islandgaliam

My tanks today
Marshawn








Bubblo








Darla








Betta with no name yet


----------



## manami

Here is my Betta's home!

You can't see him but he is in front of the filter "plastic baffle".
Oh, and the single leaf that is standing vertical on the ground doesn't work anymore when I want to push it to the glass so my betta can sleep on it. I have to buy a new soon since the one i have is more than two years old. =/


----------



## Philnominal

Tusko's Tank


----------



## deenis

Hi all! I'm new here so figured it'd be a good place to start to show one of my tanks. I have two bettas; Rocky and Rocky II (My daughter wanted to name the second fish 'Rocky, too' and it amused me because, well, fighters.  Anyway, here's Rocky's tank - a 5.5g work in progress at this point, still doing the plants bit by bit. Going to thicken it up on the left side and add another anubias on the driftwood. Rocky II's tank needs cleaned before I put up pictures.


----------



## Alaura123

Here is Rocket in his new 2.5 gallon, I'm glad I was able to switch him to a much bigger tank with a filter


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Good on you alaura!


----------



## Alaura123

Thanks, it was very worth it ;-)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Alaura123 said:


> Here is Rocket in his new 2.5 gallon, I'm glad I was able to switch him to a much bigger tank with a filter


Wow! Rocket sure is a stunner O___o go check your tank I think he's gone >


;___; don't look at me I'm innocent 'whistles'


----------



## Mercury

Here is Comet's newly planted tank:


----------



## mart

deenis said:


> Hi all! I'm new here so figured it'd be a good place to start to show one of my tanks. I have two bettas; Rocky and Rocky II (My daughter wanted to name the second fish 'Rocky, too' and it amused me because, well, fighters.  Anyway, here's Rocky's tank - a 5.5g work in progress at this point, still doing the plants bit by bit. Going to thicken it up on the left side and add another anubias on the driftwood. Rocky II's tank needs cleaned before I put up pictures.


deenis, 
Welcome!
Your tank is just beautiful. Good job!


----------



## Tree

deenis said:


> Hi all! I'm new here so figured it'd be a good place to start to show one of my tanks. I have two bettas; Rocky and Rocky II (My daughter wanted to name the second fish 'Rocky, too' and it amused me because, well, fighters.  Anyway, here's Rocky's tank - a 5.5g work in progress at this point, still doing the plants bit by bit. Going to thicken it up on the left side and add another anubias on the driftwood. Rocky II's tank needs cleaned before I put up pictures.


I LOVE that Drift wood! 8D


----------



## Tree

upgrade on my tanks,


----------



## deenis

Thank you for the compliments! The driftwood was a real stand-out at my LFS among all the other pieces - a weird one, but it's worked out so great. Lots of holes to start java fern and it is open underneath except for a couple 'feet' - so the shrimp can go in and out and have a safe place. Rocky likes sleeping under the outcropping, too.


----------



## ALynK73

This is Rufio's new 10 gallon. He is on the left side next to the filter and Pip (one of 3 African Dwarf Frogs) is on the gravel in the middle.


----------



## hgual22

This is my Bettas home. Its a 5.5gallon. He has live and fake plants, a couple hiding places, and his tank mates include a mystery snail and 3 ghost shrimp.

*The white thing in the picture, by the filter is a piece of cucumber for the snail


----------



## wingsofsound

Ah, all these tanks look so incredible compared to mine. >w< I just recently got my Betta after not owning them for about 5 years now. His name is James and the mossball is peach. So it's James and the Giant Peach, hurhurhur.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

wingsofsound said:


> Ah, all these tanks look so incredible compared to mine. >w< I just recently got my Betta after not owning them for about 5 years now. His name is James and the mossball is peach. So it's James and the Giant Peach, hurhurhur.


I am so wishing you had a giant peach ornament in there right now

Also I love your tank, and it love the rock substrate (I prefer rocks to gravel)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Both boys will be getting upgrades to a 10g divided, archy is in a 3G filtered and Mesmer is in a 2.5g unfiltered


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Arcnologia


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Mesmer


----------



## wingsofsound

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I am so wishing you had a giant peach ornament in there right now
> 
> Also I love your tank, and it love the rock substrate (I prefer rocks to gravel)


I wish I could find a peach ornament! I would definitely put it in there. 

I also prefer rock substrate I find gravel too much of a hassle and it makes me paranoid when I see a Betta try and eat a piece of gravel.


----------



## ALynK73

wingsofsound said:


> Ah, all these tanks look so incredible compared to mine. >w< I just recently got my Betta after not owning them for about 5 years now. His name is James and the mossball is peach. So it's James and the Giant Peach, hurhurhur.


Your tank looks great. I'm sure James wil love playing with his "peach" :lol:


----------



## Cinder

My 50 gallon aquarium with my 5-betta sorority, some platies, mollies, cory cats and a pleco. (and baby snails)


----------



## zilphy

Fin's 2.7 Gallon Fluval Spec. I hope to upgrade him to an 8-10 gal tank.


----------



## MameJenny

Cinder said:


> My 50 gallon aquarium with my 5-betta sorority, some platies, mollies, cory cats and a pleco. (and baby snails)


You have a lot of snails. :shock:


----------



## Cinder

MameJenny said:


> You have a lot of snails. :shock:


I know............. I'm getting rid of them, little by little by giving them away to people who have aquariums. I don't know if pet stores would be willing to take any. (and I wouldn't want them sitting in tiny dirty cups like they sometimes display them in)


----------



## Sabina88

This is my betta Hale's 2 gallon tank. I eventually want to get at least 1 banana plant for his tank when they finally have some in stock at petco 

Heres what it looked like back in February 2014








And this is what it looks like now, after I planted it back in April


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks really good Sabina! :-D


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you very much Lil


----------



## Banshee1013

Hi all, new to betta ownership and the forum. I inherited Max (get it? Beta..Max ) from a coworker who was leaving the company and didn't want to move him, so I have a bunch of stuff I'm still figuring out what it does, etc. For instance, I know there's a heater but I don't know where it is! I think it must be a flat thing that sits on the bottom of the tank - I guess I'll figure it all out when I do my first full water change next week!

Anyway, here's the tank and Max


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

dompark said:


> And my 20 gallon tank. Only have a couple Angel fish, one Rainbow Shark and two Blue Rams in there.


Where di you get that large log piece on the left?! I love it!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

carlos puron said:


> It's been a long time since the last update on my tanks heres my 75 gallons sorority


WOW! The layout of your tank is nice! Those are all real plants? How often are you trimming @carlospuron?


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

SHRUB said:


> Posted this in my journal but I figured I might as well post here too.
> 
> I just planted Finn and Duke's tanks with some Flora today! Duke I still waiting for his tank to cycle but Finn is already enjoying his new green friend!
> 
> Duke's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's tank:


Wholly crap! Finn's tank is awesome! Very unique.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Zen, though I appreciate your enthusiasm, the quotes you've been posting are rather old at this point, just so you know. The original posters to that post most likely won't/aren't around anymore lol. It's fine if you want to just quote them still, just wanted to let you know  same thing on the AquaBid page that you asked for the links of those gold bettas; those bettas are long gone off AB.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

lilnaugrim said:


> Zen, though I appreciate your enthusiasm, the quotes you've been posting are rather old at this point, just so you know. The original posters to that post most likely won't/aren't around anymore lol. It's fine if you want to just quote them still, just wanted to let you know  same thing on the AquaBid page that you asked for the links of those gold bettas; those bettas are long gone off AB.


Lilnaugrim,

While you may think you are being helpful that actually really hurt my feelings which is why I was hesitant to join a forum to begin with. I have had bad experiences in the past and was worried someone would say something rude to me about the fact that I am new and discovering things for the first time on the forum. I did not realize at the time that that fish I asked about on AB was an old post. I just now realized it so I apologize. Obviously it is long gone. 

As far as the tanks go I don't care that they are old posts. They are still cool and I like commenting about them. Maybe someone new like me will enjoy seeing them as well. If those members never respond then it is what it is.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm sorry Zen, I didn't mean that as rude at all. I just didn't know if you knew they were old posts or not! I did not, in any way, mean to be rude. I know it's difficult to portray feelings through simple texts and it's one of the most difficult things to do over the internet but trust me, I did not mean to offend you or anything.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm sorry Zen, I didn't mean that as rude at all. I just didn't know if you knew they were old posts or not! I did not, in any way, mean to be rude. I know it's difficult to portray feelings through simple texts and it's one of the most difficult things to do over the internet but trust me, I did not mean to offend you or anything.


It is ok. I really do like the forum so far. I feel like everyone has been helpful. I am a little quick to jump the gun when I feel like someone isn't being nice because I have had issues in the past and I do not want to feel like someone is trying to get me off a forum because I don't do things the way they think I should. I am not saying you are but I have had this happen. No biggie. All is well.


----------



## Rainella

I'm very new to these forums (just joined earlier today - I've kept bettas before though and I currently have 2 boys) and I've been lurking on this thread all day, I started on page 1000 and I've almost reached the end. Oops.

Everyone's tanks are so gorgeous and it makes me so excited for when I go back up to college in a few weeks (August 12th to be exact) and I can set up my divided 5.5 gallon! I have the idea already (my plan is a secret!)

Also



MistersMom said:


> I have to though because I'm going off to college this fall. :/ i'll have to hide them in my dorm....


You might not have to hide them at all! I think most colleges allow underwater pets. I know my college allows them with a max tank of 10 gallons (which really surprised me! I thought it'd be smaller). I'm not even sure if they have a limit on the amount of tanks or if you can only have tanks adding up to 10 gallons or what because the statement in the housing handbook is unclear about that. I guess they haven't had any afFISHianados (sorry, couldn't help it!) with crazy amounts of tanks to make them set stricter limits. (I go to a state school in NY for reference). 
But even if you have to hide them it'd be super easy 'cause they don't make noise and you could just temporarily cover their homes with a piece of clothing during room checks.


----------



## Mr B

Haven't posted an updated version of my tanks in a while, 

Here's my first proper go at a planted tank. Currently house my 7 Females, 4 Platys, 5 WCM Minnows, 2 Guppys and 4 Bronze Corys. 










The platys and guppys will be moved to a 15 G in the next few weeks


----------



## Lokadottir7808

These are Blindi's (blue betta) and Freya's (pink betta) tanks.

There are about half that many rocks in Freya's tank, though. I put too many in there that time.


----------



## mamulzer

5 Gallon tank with water sprite, pennywort, Amazon sword plant, and a ceramic log with 6 different holes for hiding. He's not shy at all and hasn't hidden in it yet! It's so cute when Kingsley nestles in the water sprite plant when he's sleeping <3


----------



## TeeAndToby

Hi, I'm new here after bringing home my first ever betta Toby last Sunday  I had him in a one gallon bowl for this past week, and I just upgraded him to this 2 gallon bowl today. He loves to hide in the hollow log~










I'm hoping to one day upgrade even further to a 2.5 gallon tank but that has to wait until my next payday (and after my move to a new apartment). And then hopefully I'll be able to get a heater as well, but for now I'm thanking the fact that my apartment stays pretty warm.


----------



## SkyDye

*TyeDye's home, an Aqueon Mini bow 5 Gallon, 2 large silk plants, a half ornament half silk plant, a snail ornament for company, betta hammock, petco flowerball cave in pink, Thermometer, Hydor Theo 25 watt heater, and a Jardin Mini Aquarium Sponge filter  He is one spoiled little fish <3 And he is my spoiled little fish  *


----------



## Polkadot

@SkyDye

Very pretty & he matches the decor well.


----------



## Betaphototramp

Harry's Jungle. 4 gallon Marineland classic LED

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400650&stc=1&d=1406464180


----------



## Polkadot

@ Betaphototramp

Veeery nice & Harry's a beauty.


----------



## TeeAndToby

I caved today out of a desire to be good to my fish and upgraded him to a 2.5 gallon tank from the 2 gallon bowl, and bought him some more decorations because he's on the shy side, and here it is, the new set up!


----------



## Rienne81

*Tony's new home*

Tony's new 2.5 gallon tank. His hidey place is coming soon!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Betaphototramp said:


> Harry's Jungle. 4 gallon Marineland classic LED
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400650&stc=1&d=1406464180


Love this tank! I am thinking of upgrading to a 10 gallon and splitting it so I can get another betta and have a nice planted tank like you but I am going to wait and see how Zen does. I have only had him for a little over a week and he seems to be doing good.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jasper's 









Oliver's 









Castiel's


----------



## Atena

He is so cute, and a beautiful home too... I have boy similar to Toby, I named him Legolas. 




TeeAndToby said:


> Hi, I'm new here after bringing home my first ever betta Toby last Sunday  I had him in a one gallon bowl for this past week, and I just upgraded him to this 2 gallon bowl today. He loves to hide in the hollow log~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to one day upgrade even further to a 2.5 gallon tank but that has to wait until my next payday (and after my move to a new apartment). And then hopefully I'll be able to get a heater as well, but for now I'm thanking the fact that my apartment stays pretty warm.


----------



## Jennalyn

My Deep Blue tank, a little more settled with the plants that survived their melt. I'm looking forward to buying more plants after settling into my new place!


----------



## SheCaMo

Diabolos 1.5 Gallon 



Louies 3 Gallon



Dories 1.5 Gallon


and the 29 gallon i bought last Sunday. I did set it up, decided not to like it and will take everything out tomorrow and turn it into a planted/natural tank with Neon Tetras, Cory's and a Betta ( not sure what we are going to get)


----------



## hottestwinter

30 gallon home made tank divider


----------



## Cacique

Lots of beautiful tanks. Here's mine, all though I still feel like it needs something else. I was really hoping to try and grow a green tiger lotus in there, not sure if that would work. I'll need to upgrade lights which I need to do anyways.

He's got a small java fern, an anubias in the back and a PVC U stuck in the gravel as a cave. I couldn't find anything I was comfortable buying at the store so I decided to DIY, I'll be siliconing some black gravel or something onto it in the future.


----------



## Baconator

This is my new tank that I set up tonight! 8 gallons should be enough space for a tiny female betta to explore lol!










Here is my betta!


----------



## bardlover

I have a 4 gallon take by Marineland I recently got to upgrade my betta from much smaller space. I can't tell if my betta Mercutio hates the filter or if it is too strong. When I turn it on, he swims vigorously away from it and it seems like he may be getting jerked around by the currents. I currently I have the filter off. Also, he can see his reflection in the glass. He looks at the reflection, but has not tried to bite himself or flared at it. Is there a way to make a filter more gentle and do I need to worry about the reflection? Is there a way to reduce reflection?


----------



## Cacique

For the filter, you could try baffling it. If you goolgle it or I think at the top of this forum section is a guide. You could also just put filter floss in the filter to slow the flow of the water. I did the latter and it worked quite well. For the glare I'm not sure. Is your tank square or rounded?

If you could put something like black construction paper on the sides if it's square that might help keep the reflection from showing up. I think I read that having brighter lights than the tank helps, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BlueInkFish

This is my marineland 4 gallon led tank  with my newest edition (not including her soon to be mate!) my blue butterfly hm female!!!


----------



## bardlover

Cacique said:


> For the filter, you could try baffling it. If you goolgle it or I think at the top of this forum section is a guide. You could also just put filter floss in the filter to slow the flow of the water. I did the latter and it worked quite well. For the glare I'm not sure. Is your tank square or rounded?
> 
> If you could put something like black construction paper on the sides if it's square that might help keep the reflection from showing up. I think I read that having brighter lights than the tank helps, but I'm not sure.


The lights and filter are electrically together, so maybe once I get the filter comfortable for Mercutio, the lights in the tank will keep it from reflecting. My tank actually looks just like the one above this post. It's a 4 gallon square tank.


----------



## Kim

litelboyblu said:


> This is my marineland 4 gallon led tank  with my newest edition (not including her soon to be mate!) my blue butterfly hm female!!!


She is gorgeous and what an amazing piece of driftwood!!:-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kim said:


> She is gorgeous and what an amazing piece of driftwood!!:-D


Thank you and thank you. !!  it took me literally 30 min just decide to pick this driftwood or another XD


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, some really beautiful tanks here.

I got my first Betta, and she is living in a 2.5 gallon betta tank- with a small filter, heater and a LED light in the lid. Got the tank on special. 

As I said, this is my first betta. Before, I had some bristle nose catfish and wild caught guppy.


----------



## Cacique

Beautiful tanks and betas, everyone. Great looking driftwood Litelboyblu, are the plants on it real? Looks maybe like java fern?

Bardlover I'm not sure if the reflection would be an issue. I think my beta notices himself sometimes but he usually seems to just patrol and swim circles around his heater and airstone. His heater is a bit of a reflective one made of glass and I'm pretty sure he's noticed himself on it, but maybe can't tell it's his reflection, because he doesn't flare or anything like he does to a mirror.


----------



## lflaviii

Here's my 29g. Currently home to Lawrence Flavian IV (Betta), about a dozen feeder guppies and ghost shrimp, an ADF, four Panda Corys, and a few random snails.


----------



## TeeAndToby

I redecorated a bit  And the exterior of the tank is just as important as the interior at this point, because I think Toby was getting bored. So now he has plenty to look at. And the books are there to hopefully mask his reflection


----------



## Pointclickbamm

My Fluval Spec V 
Home to 1 female betta and 6 red cherry shrimp


----------



## Tuigirl

Very beautiful tank, Pointclickbamm!
I wish I could get some moss balls here.....


----------



## tcallahan06

Global Spec 2.6 gal a. My elephant 👂ear boy..Cotton


----------



## Aeon

*my divided tank set up & new boys*

http://instagram.com/p/rS3jscActX/ my Houdini black orchid
http://instagram.com/p/rS3l8ogcta/ Vegas Silk my dumbo 
http://instagram.com/p/rS3nnKActc/ my divided tank


----------



## Kaynbred

Aeon said:


> http://instagram.com/p/rS3jscActX/ my Houdini black orchid
> http://instagram.com/p/rS3l8ogcta/ Vegas Silk my dumbo
> http://instagram.com/p/rS3nnKActc/ my divided tank


DAMN! Those are some gorgeous fish O_O :shock:


----------



## Aeon

ty I need to find my bulbs for the actual tank to get better pixs I have an led on them right now -- that tank took me forever to come up for the divider


----------



## Aeon

http://instagram.com/p/rS5qTdgcg9/
http://instagram.com/p/rS5y12gchJ/ <--- a lil better color photo of Vegas


----------



## Kaynbred

Your guys all have gorgeous fins! I love em, Aeon.


----------



## Aeon

Kaynbred said:


> Your guys all have gorgeous fins! I love em, Aeon.


thanks Kaynbred -- I drove over an hr away to get them ... had my last dumbo die on me suddendly looked like my dumbo now but not as blue -- they are def loving the new tank and all the plants I made and the divider I made from petco rustic 4 inch high swim through -- cut the in half diganoally and sealed em to plexi.

I would like real plants but I never had them b4 and not sure i want to walk down that road


----------



## Bettalove2

My 'neon themed' 20 gallon. Home to my female betta named Andromeda, some zebra dianos, gold barbs, and white clouds. Oh and currently baby platys. (My iPad camera isn't the best, sorry)


----------



## Bettalove2

It also has the new LED color changing mushroom


----------



## SheCaMo

Louis new 5 Gallon.. He loves it


----------



## EyeOfTheTiger




----------



## Bettalove2

Just set up the new tank. (I ordered a filter for it online) and I will soon add a betta
Does it look too crowded?


----------



## Aeon

tank looks fine


----------



## Tuigirl

Bettalove- I like the tank, the ornament is great. I think you have a very similar tank to mine....


----------



## Bettalove2

Tuigirl said:


> Bettalove- I like the tank, the ornament is great. I think you have a very similar tank to mine....


Thank you. I just installed the filter, gonna get a new betta this weekend


----------



## bardlover

Cacique said:


> Beautiful tanks and betas, everyone. Great looking driftwood Litelboyblu, are the plants on it real? Looks maybe like java fern?
> 
> Bardlover I'm not sure if the reflection would be an issue. I think my beta notices himself sometimes but he usually seems to just patrol and swim circles around his heater and airstone. His heater is a bit of a reflective one made of glass and I'm pretty sure he's noticed himself on it, but maybe can't tell it's his reflection, because he doesn't flare or anything like he does to a mirror.


Thanks. I've been watching Mercutio carefully to watch for him flaring at his reflection or for nips in the tail. I haven't noticed any tail biting and he never flares at his reflection.

I tried filter floss, but he still hated the filter. Flared at the filter actually. I think I get the point. I'm just doing more frequent water changes since he is anti-filter. I just wish the filter and LED lights weren't wired together in my tank. Since the filter is unplugged, I can't turn the lights on.


----------



## Mr B

My 20 gallon divided 15 x 5. Betta sorority on the left male on the right.


----------



## TCas0318

Love your tank Mr. B!


----------



## Mr B

TCas0318 said:


> Love your tank Mr. B!


Thank you. I'm really pleased with it. Although I nw have nothing to tinker with. Gonna have to redo the livebearer tank lol


----------



## Tuigirl

Nice tank!


----------



## Bettalove2

Got my new betta settled into his tank. So far he likes exploring it


----------



## Tuigirl

Looking good Bettalove!


----------



## Fionn

Hi


----------



## Roki Ziro

Finally made it to a Petco (the nearest one to me is about 100 miles away) and got some new silk plants for Thor's tank! The packaging recommended 0 of the large/background plants for a 10 gallon, but I like big plants and Thor likes big plants, so everybody's happy.


----------



## Aeon

Holy heck y not just order them


----------



## Aeon

this is Houdini my Black Orchard - he has a hint of blue but I cant get any better pixs.



















Vegas Silk my Dumbo


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^ I also have a black orchid and a purple/blue/brown dumbo.... 
I love that (wood?) in Vegas's tank, can you order it online?


----------



## Aeon

Biker actually got it at petsmart it had hard plastic cherry blossoms on it so I pulled them off as like 20 bucks


----------



## Islandgaliam

Marshawn's new 10gallon


----------



## Reccka

Finally got some plants and a background for my tank. My little guy loves the plants so far. It makes me happy to see him so happy. :-D

It's a small tank compared to all these huge ones here though. So many nice set ups!


----------



## jessriggy

These are my 5 gallon and 2.5 gallon planted  Though pretty basically planted, im still learning how to take care of them


----------



## TikPandora

This is my 2.5 G. It's not planted, but I think the result is nice. I took it all apart and thoroughly cleaned it today, so it has changed quite a bit since my last post.


----------



## tropicalkass

I've got many other smaller tanks I'm setting up as we speak, So I'll attach them later. No bettas in them yet though.


----------



## Pointclickbamm

My fluval spec III 
Home to a female crowtail betta and a ghost shrimp


----------



## Polkadot

@Pointclickbamm

That is very pretty,just simple and very nice looking.


----------



## Atena

I like how neat and clean that looks. beautiful.


----------



## Pointclickbamm

Polkadot said:


> @Pointclickbamm
> 
> That is very pretty,just simple and very nice looking.


Thank you, just added the driftwood and live plants about a month ago. Loving how the banana plant has taken root to the drift wood, and I'm really wanting to upgrade the stock light eventually so I can add some medium/high light plants


----------



## InStitches

What a great spec III!

My 14.5 g today, with Kanoa rushing around as usual. (ADHD fish for ADD momma, it works!)










Next is planting  Fake plants are so ugly.


----------



## MistersMom

Me and beausmommys tanks


----------



## 2muttz

TikPandora said:


> This is my 2.5 G. It's not planted, but I think the result is nice. I took it all apart and thoroughly cleaned it today, so it has changed quite a bit since my last post.


I *love* your tank. It feels like Halloween night ~ my favorite holiday!


----------



## sparrow317

Reccka said:


> Finally got some plants and a background for my tank. My little guy loves the plants so far. It makes me happy to see him so happy. :-D
> 
> It's a small tank compared to all these huge ones here though. So many nice set ups!


That stone you have in the middle looks so cool! It's like it's glowing. Is it lit from the inside or is it just the lighting of your tank?


----------



## sparrow317

InStitches said:


> What a great spec III!
> 
> My 14.5 g today, with Kanoa rushing around as usual. (ADHD fish for ADD momma, it works!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is planting  Fake plants are so ugly.



Kanoa is such a pretty name! What does it mean? Also, beautiful tank!


----------



## InStitches

sparrow317 said:


> Kanoa is such a pretty name! What does it mean? Also, beautiful tank!


Thank you  Kanoa means "free one" in Hawaian. It took me forever to name him :shock:


----------



## Reccka

sparrow317 said:


> That stone you have in the middle looks so cool! It's like it's glowing. Is it lit from the inside or is it just the lighting of your tank?


I actually have no idea what kind of stone it is, but it actually just naturally does that in water with light! :-D


----------



## Anne713

Reccka said:


> I actually have no idea what kind of stone it is, but it actually just naturally does that in water with light! :-D


Did you just stumble across it somewhere? It's so pretty. Sort of looks like moonstone. Love it!


----------



## Reccka

Anne713 said:


> Did you just stumble across it somewhere? It's so pretty. Sort of looks like moonstone. Love it!


I bought it at a psychic fair from a booth with lots of stones and crystals. I'm sure they told me what it was and what it was for back then, but I've long since forgotten!

This doesn't really give more info, but at least now I know what they're called! Thanks, google lol

http://flamblogger.blogspot.com/2010/02/flamblogger-e-is-for-eggs.html

It seems they're specially made glass. Which is good since that typically means it's safe for a tank. It hasn't been affecting my water, but I did worry sometimes after reading that some stones can change the parameters.

Sorry for all the edits, here's a better link in case you were interested further. 

http://www.observationsblog.com/odds-n-ends/opalescent-glass-eggs


----------



## Anne713

Reccka said:


> I bought it at a psychic fair from a booth with lots of stones and crystals. I'm sure they told me what it was and what it was for back then, but I've long since forgotten!
> 
> This doesn't really give more info, but at least now I know what they're called! Thanks, google lol
> 
> http://flamblogger.blogspot.com/2010/02/flamblogger-e-is-for-eggs.html
> 
> It seems they're specially made glass. Which is good since that typically means it's safe for a tank. It hasn't been affecting my water, but I did worry sometimes after reading that some stones can change the parameters.
> 
> Sorry for all the edits, here's a better link in case you were interested further.
> 
> http://www.observationsblog.com/odds-n-ends/opalescent-glass-eggs


Awesome! Thank you. I may have to look into these. I actually have stretched ears and have some opalite plugs that made me think of the stone lol


----------



## Reccka

If it helps any, my boy certainly loves this egg! It's very smooth once it gets that slime coat layer on it. He likes to perch himself on it or next to it. Whether it truly brings positivity, I'll never know for sure, but it definitely brings some into my tank lol! They're fun to look at in different lighting in the water.  After finding out what it is, I might get a second one.


----------



## sparrow317

InStitches said:


> Thank you  Kanoa means "free one" in Hawaian. It took me forever to name him :shock:


That's great, I love names with some sort of meaning.


----------



## sparrow317

Reccka said:


> If it helps any, my boy certainly loves this egg! It's very smooth once it gets that slime coat layer on it. He likes to perch himself on it or next to it. Whether it truly brings positivity, I'll never know for sure, but it definitely brings some into my tank lol! They're fun to look at in different lighting in the water.  After finding out what it is, I might get a second one.


It certainly is beautiful! I'm going to look around for one, it's gorgeous to look at.


----------



## sparrow317

MistersMom said:


> Me and beausmommys tanks
> View attachment 416058


Your tanks are so beautiful! What kind are they?


----------



## MistersMom

sparrow317 said:


> Your tanks are so beautiful! What kind are they?


they are the 2.6 or 2.8 by top-fin. i like them alot!


----------



## sparrow317

MistersMom said:


> they are the 2.6 or 2.8 by top-fin. i like them alot!


I am already looking to get a second tank lol. I'll check them out, where did you buy them?


----------



## MistersMom

sparrow317 said:


> I am already looking to get a second tank lol. I'll check them out, where did you buy them?


petsmart!


----------



## MistersMom

here


----------



## carlos puron

Just a little update after rescaping the sorority


----------



## sparrow317

carlos puron said:


> Just a little update after rescaping the sorority


Wow I love the level of foliage in there! How many species of plant do you have?


----------



## carlos puron

sparrow317 said:


> Wow I love the level of foliage in there! How many species of plant do you have?


As far as I remember

1cambomba
2red cambomba
3African green hygro
4Limnophilia 
5Amazon sword
6red melon sword
7dwarf lily
8water sprite 
9rotala rotundifolia
10Amazon frogbit
11red root floaters
12duckweed
there are 3 different plants that I can't remember their names now but they're about 15 species in there


----------



## Deadflwr

carlos puron said:


> Just a little update after rescaping the sorority


What a great sorority. I bet they love all the hiding places.


----------



## carlos puron

They're everywhere in the tank


----------



## sparrow317

MistersMom said:


> here


Thanks! They're not even that expensive! I have one set up already but I'm itching to get another betta  This decently priced tank is just more incentive


----------



## sparrow317

carlos puron said:


> As far as I remember
> 
> 1cambomba
> 2red cambomba
> 3African green hygro
> 4Limnophilia
> 5Amazon sword
> 6red melon sword
> 7dwarf lily
> 8water sprite
> 9rotala rotundifolia
> 10Amazon frogbit
> 11red root floaters
> 12duckweed
> there are 3 different plants that I can't remember their names now but they're about 15 species in there


Where did you get your amazon swords? Also, what kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## carlos puron

sparrow317 said:


> Where did you get your amazon swords? Also, what kind of lighting do you use?



The small plants are coming from the big one you see behind the Buddha that plant came from a friend tank cause he didn't want it where did he get it not sure for light I use fluorescent t 5 bulbs


----------



## sparrow317

carlos puron said:


> The small plants are coming from the big one you see behind the Buddha that plant came from a friend tank cause he didn't want it where did he get it not sure for light I use fluorescent t 5 bulbs


Okay, thanks!


----------



## carlos puron

No problem


----------



## starlight910

Suki's current home (the first picture & it's 4 gallons)


----------



## starlight910

And Valentino's current home (also 4 gallons)


----------



## Kithy

I love deep clean day on this tank because I get to change up the look of the tank.


----------



## Tree

My 5 gallon tanks. =) 


























and my little 2.6 gallon


----------



## Tuigirl

Tree- great tanks! I especially like 5g number 3 with the Cambodian Betta in it!
Very beautiful and natural looking!


----------



## Jayda97

This is my betta tank. Its still got air bubbles because i just did a 100% water change but i think Bowie is happy with it. Not a clue why my pictures upload sideways but heres a front and a side view


----------



## Tree

Tuigirl said:


> Tree- great tanks! I especially like 5g number 3 with the Cambodian Betta in it!
> Very beautiful and natural looking!



thanks =) They still have a lot of growing to do. at times I get more stoked on the plants growing larger for my bettas to hide in than the bettas trying to get my attention. LOL

Jayda97, I love the colors you added in your tank. =D


----------



## Jayda97

Thank you Tree!  I was hoping the bright plants would contrast with the black gravel


----------



## InStitches

Jayda97 said:


> This is my betta tank. Its still got air bubbles because i just did a 100% water change but i think Bowie is happy with it. Not a clue why my pictures upload sideways but heres a front and a side view



very cute & bright!


----------



## GreenEnvy

I picked up a new tank for Oliver today! I've hated his cheap Walmart tank ever since I bought it last year, so I'm thrilled! The top is more covered, so I won't have to worry about cat hair getting in there, or him jumping out. It's a Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 and he seems to enjoy it so far, and it fits so much better on my nightstand.


----------



## Jayda97

Also here is what it looks like with the light on at night and my view of it from my bed. Im happy with how it turned out and he seems to like having more places to swim through and explore and hide from the kitty cats


----------



## sparrow317

I went for it and set up two tanks at once. First is occupied by Aragorn while the other waits for a betta adopted through the forum.


----------



## FishyFloorzack

My 10 gallon with Bub!


----------



## TeeAndToby

First pic is my first attempt at live plants and a more natural look for Toby's tank - a brand new five gallon! Second is my 2.5 gallon tank, re-decorated and waiting for the temp to come back down to a reasonable number before I acclimate Jess to it. Mostly silk plants, with two plastic ones that surprisingly pass the nylon test despite looking like they wouldn't.


----------



## valencia

Stunning tanks TeeandToby! I love the natural look myself


----------



## spaceyJC

Here is my divided 9.5 gallon that I set up today. I have a female betta (Misty) living on the left side and a male betta (Norbert) on the right side.


----------



## Kithy

spaceyJC said:


> Here is my divided 9.5 gallon that I set up today. I have a female betta (Misty) living on the left side and a male betta (Norbert) on the right side.


That's super cute


----------



## Mr B

So I rehomed my sorority yesterday, just didn't have the time (work and baby number 3 on the way). Sad to see them go. 
Plus side, rojo now has a twenty gallon to himself with a few nerites


----------



## sarbucks24

*Tank*

Here's a photo straight after a tank clean.

Robin is hanging out near his leaf hammock.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Xerxes' 7g cube (going to re-scape next weekend.. was going to today but something came up x.x (pardon the lettuce, its for the otos)




20g long Riparium (use to house Arti'oto' RIP) may add another betta soon if I find one I like. Current residents are 3 otos, 12 cherry barbs (4m, 8f), and a rescued baby angelfish my husbnad named CarmelYumYum (Grand Duchesses of Finnly(my contribution)). Angel will be moved to a 55g soon, probably cherries too. Again pardon the lettuce.. oto noms..



3g bubble bowl and 2g cookie jar I'm strongly considering turning into betta tanks (currently house a few old (apparently not interested in breeding) cherry shrimp, and misc. snails)). Would rearrange moss jar to give more room.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Holy plants aqua! Nice job! 

Archy's divided 8g and mesmer's (possibly permanent) 1.5g QT tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Holy plants aqua! Nice job!


Thanks, I love planted tanks, feels more natural + extra filtration! Main down side: costs a lot more for needed lights, ferts, plants.. and patience to learn how to balancing everything


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

You may see I have a teeny bit of water wisteria, that's about all I can manage but I managed to do a really fast fish-in cycle because of them, had a bacterial bloom the second day and by the 4th day (every day ammonia tested 0) I had nitrates so that was nice and painless. Definitely considering more plants, but the java moss carpet hasn't grown at all....


----------



## BlueInkFish

I love that 3G bowl aqua!!!! Are those dwarf sag?


----------



## niQ

@Aqua Aurora- beautiful 7g! Are those 4 leaf clovers? I really like the whole scape & your betta looks handsome


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> You may see I have a teeny bit of water wisteria, that's about all I can manage but I managed to do a really fast fish-in cycle because of them, had a bacterial bloom the second day and by the 4th day (every day ammonia tested 0) I had nitrates so that was nice and painless. Definitely considering more plants, but the java moss carpet hasn't grown at all....


Wisteria is a great hardy fast grower, eats up ammonia and helps keep algae at bay that form from excess nutrients (like nitrate).



litelboyblu said:


> I love that 3G bowl aqua!!!! Are those dwarf sag?


Thank you! No actually the sag looking plant is pygmy chain sword (echinodorus tenellus), it grows like a freaking weed because of the MGOPM base in the bowl (no added firsts just snail/shrimp poo). Started out with 4 pygmys easily have 20-25 now, and their leaves are starting to get long..



niQ said:


> @Aqua Aurora- beautiful 7g! Are those 4 leaf clovers? I really like the whole scape & your betta looks handsome


The four leaf clover looking plant is actually hydro japan (hydrocortyle tripartia sp japan). There are a few species of 'clover' plants that look like this above water, but usually turn into 1 leaf plant once under water (don't keep the 3-4 leaf look). This stuff is pretty hardy and grows fast. If you trim or keep pushing it down into the substrate you can get a lovely lush carpet. Since I plan to rescape this tank soon I've not tamed down the hydro in a while ^^''
And thank you!


----------



## ZZK

My updated 5 gallon tank. I'm a plant person (loooove them) and was inspired by the pics in this thread to ditch my plastic plants and upgrade to a natural tank. It's empty right now, but it will be inhabited once I find the right betta.


----------



## Deadflwr

ZZK said:


> My updated 5 gallon tank. I'm a plant person (loooove them) and was inspired by the pics in this thread to ditch my plastic plants and upgrade to a natural tank. It's empty right now, but it will be inhabited once I find the right betta.


Your tank looks very nice. Your going to have one happy Betta.


----------



## starkissed

My Fluval Spec III pre-fish. 










The new tenant


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful starkissed!! And not too mention your betta is too! 

Aqua, I forgot to ask something ! Wht are those tall lookin plants in your hmpk tank? Rotala of some sort ? I'm not goo with naming plants !

Btw do you use co2 for any of your tanks? Their very beautiful what lighting do you use? Haha so many questions!! I'll just keep throwing them at you XD!!


----------



## carlos puron

A little update on some of my tanks one of my 5 gallons chi ( had to rescape de to poor water quality it used to get my water black hours after my water change) my ten gallons plant grower and my favorite my sorority


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> Aqua, I forgot to ask something ! Wht are those tall lookin plants in your hmpk tank? Rotala of some sort ? I'm not goo with naming plants !
> 
> Btw do you use co2 for any of your tanks? Their very beautiful what lighting do you use? Haha so many questions!! I'll just keep throwing them at you XD!!


Its fine, yes its Rotala Rotundifolia actually, great stuff, grows fast, shows nitrate deficiency easy in new leaves staying small). No CO2 on any tanks, but the 7g and 20g get Seachem Excel (sort of a liquid carbon substitute), but the 2g and 3g don't get anything. 
All of them use 13 watt 6500k cfl bulbs (got at home depot in a 4 pack for real cheap). 1 bulb for the 7g, 2g, 3g, and 3 for the 20g. 7g and 20g use home depots clamp on lamp reflectors (hung from chains). 3g has a desk lamp, and 2g is using an old lamp my husband had on that bookshelf the two small tanks are both on.
No worries, I'll answer the best I can.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha thank you so much aqua! So the bulbs you use, are they good for any high lighting plants ? What is the amount of watts and etc. Do I need too maintain a high to med planted tank haha! Sorry I'm still a noob to lighting when it comes to plants


----------



## Aqua Aurora

litelboyblu said:


> Haha thank you so much aqua! So the bulbs you use, are they good for any high lighting plants ? What is the amount of watts and etc. Do I need too maintain a high to med planted tank haha! Sorry I'm still a noob to lighting when it comes to plants


13 watt clf, in a shallow tank (not like a 20g high or any tall tanks) will probably give you high light. If you have a taller tank maybe a 23 watt bulb would work. I've not tried high light though because you will get algae with high light and need co2 to keep it down, medium light you can kinda get away without co2 and sometimes no algae (I have algae but I'm fighting it).

These graphs might help understand light intensity and distance of light from substrate to get high light and medium light:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=837592&postcount=21
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 (near bottom of first post for this one, graph for cfl bulbs from home depot)
"Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants
Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR - CO2 may be needed to avoid too many nuisance algae problems
High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems" (quote from last link to help understand its graph)


----------



## SabastiansMom

Okay here are my babies. 

[/URL

And these are my tetras

[URL=http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/WildlifePainter/media/imagejpg2-3.jpg.html]


----------



## dropped

Here is my wee guy, working on putting some real plants in there for him to hide in.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> 13 watt clf, in a shallow tank (not like a 20g high or any tall tanks) will probably give you high light. If you have a taller tank maybe a 23 watt bulb would work. I've not tried high light though because you will get algae with high light and need co2 to keep it down, medium light you can kinda get away without co2 and sometimes no algae (I have algae but I'm fighting it).
> 
> These graphs might help understand light intensity and distance of light from substrate to get high light and medium light:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=837592&postcount=21
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 (near bottom of first post for this one, graph for cfl bulbs from home depot)
> "Low light - 15-30 micromols of PAR - CO2 is not needed, but is helpful to the plants
> Medium light - 35-50 micromols of PAR - CO2 may be needed to avoid too many nuisance algae problems
> High light - more than 50 micromols of PAR - pressurized CO2 is essential to avoid major algae problems" (quote from last link to help understand its graph)



thank you Aqua for showing this to us! makes more since. =)

I am having issues with Algae BGA to be precise. x_x I have tried H2O2 and have manually taken it out myself. I might have to use Co2 in my 5 gal. tanks. they each have 18 watts and they stay on for 9 hours a day.


----------



## Laki

http://i.imgur.com/uZPLEYf.jpg This is the latest pic I have of my 20g.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> thank you Aqua for showing this to us! makes more since. =)
> 
> I am having issues with Algae BGA to be precise. x_x I have tried H2O2 and have manually taken it out myself. I might have to use Co2 in my 5 gal. tanks. they each have 18 watts and they stay on for 9 hours a day.


I've fortunately not had issues with that algae type yet, so can't offer any tips on battling it. Fought hair algae, green spot algae, black beard algae, and green water.


----------



## stephndsz

*My Betta fish Home*

So before y'all start criticising about the size of the bowl. I know it and I am considering getting a tank for my Betta but this is what it is for now. Its the largest fish bowl they had. he seems happy

My Betta named Spica (he is a male)

artificial plant in the centre got off Ebay.

White Sand at the bottom

Blue pebbles on top of that

LED light with a blue paper on it (love the blue color)

Boyu BT 06 thermometer




any suggestions?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Your bowl looks fine stephndsz! As long as you keep up with at least twice weekly water changes, you should be all fine! Although be careful with those plants is all, plastic is notorious for cutting Betta fins so if you notice tears in his tail or other fins then it's probably the plants unfortunately >.<


----------



## stephndsz

lilnaugrim said:


> Your bowl looks fine stephndsz! As long as you keep up with at least twice weekly water changes, you should be all fine! Although be careful with those plants is all, plastic is notorious for cutting Betta fins so if you notice tears in his tail or other fins then it's probably the plants unfortunately >.<


thanks @lilnaugrim


----------



## JohnyFishIsHungry

*10L 2.7g planted filtered tank*

What do you think about it?
crypt lutea
tiny crypt wendti braun (hope it´ll grow)
java moss
moss ball
Can anyone tell my what tail and color type my betta is? Delta..? Thanks


----------



## anitsirk92

These are my babies' tanks. I just put my first ever live plant in their tanks!


----------



## Tuigirl

Anitsirk- I like your tanks! Especially the Asia themed one with purple gravel. I wish I could get moss balls over here....


----------



## anitsirk92

Tuigirl said:


> Anitsirk- I like your tanks! Especially the Asia themed one with purple gravel. I wish I could get moss balls over here....


Thanks! I actually bought my moss balls on ebay. I was a little nervous to buy them online but they were great! I have 7 big ones in each tank and 6 little ones. Out of all of them only one was a little brown but that's easily fixed with a little extra light. So I would definitely recommend them! :lol:


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Here's Chief's new 3-gallon natural planted tank. Had a floating log for him, but took it out. Now he has to actually work for his dinner.


----------



## Tree

SunnyCydUp said:


> Here's Chief's new 3-gallon natural planted tank. Had a floating log for him, but took it out. Now he has to actually work for his dinner.




Beautiful! 8D great work


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^thank you very much!


----------



## Tuigirl

Very awesome indeed!


----------



## yligail

This is Triton enjoying his new 5g tank


----------



## Fawnleaf

So cute guys!! All of your tanks look gorgeous! I particularly love the natural looking ones! All your fish seem to really enjoy all the space they have!!


----------



## BettaBeau

Here is my betta Infra Red, and her tank, a Marineland Crescent 3 gallon.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Cuteness overload with that pic!


----------



## BettaBeau

Thank you, Sayla!


----------



## Tikibirds

Mizuki's 10G


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Nice wood but you may want to remove the betta cup, he could catch his fins on the edges of the plastic, also not a good idea to let a sticker go in a tank (the adhesive is not fish friendly). With that much wood make sure you check your pH in the tank and compare it to what your water source for water changes, the tank already looks a bit tea-colored from the wood releasing tannins which will bring down pH.
That said, if you got a plant growing light (full spectrum bulb daylight or something at or close to 6500kelvin range) and some anubias or java fern to attach to the wood that would look awesome (but then I'm partial to those plants so its a biased suggestion ^^').


----------



## JHatchett

The "fish condo"









5.5 gal topfin. Home to one "King Betta" Plakat, Leviathan.









2 gal, petco hex tank. Home to female PK, Sassy.









2.5 gal, Aqueon mini-bow. Home to CT female, River.









2 gal, Petco branded Aquaveiw. Home to CT male, Typon.









1 gal, Wal-Mart corner aquarium. Empty. Currently being used to test and cycle DIY filter.


----------



## Demeterra

*Shoshanah and Gary enjoying the new filter system.*

(Shoshanah is the betta, before I knew she was a he).


----------



## Crateria

This is a picture of my new tank! 

I'm thinking of getting some live plants in there. My betta is currently not in the tank because he's quarantined while it's cycling.


----------



## daydreamer311

So here is my bettas home. If anyone has read my previous thread about all the issues I have had to deal with they would know how far I have come lol. I had another plant in there, but I removed it. All the plants in my tank are real. Bohannon is loving it in there. He is really thriving and im happy for him


----------



## solian2002

Wow you guy's fish tanks are amazing. Hopefully mine is too crowded. Blue was always trying to hide and was very aggressive and after adding extra decor he calmed down and is less aggressive and spends time weaving and waving and sometimes plays games with his tank mates (a single snail and a single african dwarf frog)


----------



## BettaBeau

JHatchett, I like those craft mesh taco shaped hammocks you have there, did you make them yourself?


----------



## Koi no Betta

I just got my betta last week. I was using a 1 gallon bowl 








but then decided to upgrade.


----------



## anitsirk92

Wow Koi your tank is beautifully set up. Amazing job!


----------



## daydreamer311

Love your setup koi


----------



## Tuigirl

Koi, this is amazing!


----------



## 2muttz

Wow, just beautiful. Love the way you used the glass stones against the gravel and the bamboo forest!!!!



Koi no Betta said:


> I just got my betta last week. I was using a 1 gallon bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then decided to upgrade.


----------



## Tuigirl

This really inspires me....
I think I might try something similar in Lulu's tank.
Thanks for the great design idea!


----------



## niQ

Cute tank Koi no Betta!  looks tranquil


----------



## Koi no Betta

Thank you everyone for the feedback. This was the first time i've decorated a fish tank before.


----------



## Rain0

Hi. This is Sapphire's tank. Had him for a few weeks now. It's about 10 gallons.


----------



## starlight910

*Update on my tanks (redecorated)*


----------



## starlight910

Suki's tank


----------



## Tuigirl

Koi no Betta-
I decided to re-decorate my tank using your idea (hope you don't mind).
My tank is quite small and I am not as creative, so this is what I came up with....
"Shady Pond"


----------



## Crateria

I got some plants today! 3 Anacharis & 1 Water Sprite.









& I got Tyrannosaurus a tank mate named Pete! 









Hopefully they get along.


----------



## Tuigirl

Looks nice Crateria!


----------



## Crateria

Tuigirl said:


> Looks nice Crateria!


Thank you!! :-D


----------



## farmgirl82

Starlight910 I love your tank with that cute feeding area. Its adorable & a perfect betta hangout. What brand is it & where did you find it?


----------



## yogosans14

Just got this for my latest betta Grumpy!

Can't wait to add more decor this weekend


----------



## SabastiansMom

Beautiful yogo!


----------



## cujiine

Here's Nebuchadnezzar's new five gallon home!

It's 90+ degrees here in SoCal so I've got his hood propped open and a fan just off camera blowing air across the top to help keep him cool.


----------



## legine95

I have new silk plants to help his fins (which I am currently treating). But here's Rouge's home!


----------



## solian2002

Legine, your tank is amazing! It's so cute.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If those are Anubias they shouldn't be planted as the rhizome may rot. Let float or tie to something and they will do better.



yogosans14 said:


> Just got this for my latest betta Grumpy!
> 
> Can't wait to add more decor this weekend


----------



## legine95

Thank you so much, that made my day!


----------



## legine95

solian2002 said:


> Legine, your tank is amazing! It's so cute.


Thank you so much, that made my day!


----------



## littlenim

Here's Hannibal II in his 2.5 gallon C:
being a big fan of the NBC show as well as an art student meant i went a little overboard drawing him a backdrop...



















euhhhh, so much glare from these windows...


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Henry's tank is still going thru its "growing pains," but should be cleared up by tomorrow. Here's a sneak peek: 










Specs: Petco preferred Arc 6.25g tank. Plants: wisteria, water sprite, banana plant, cabomba, crypt, bacoba, java palm, dwarf water lettuce, ludwiga, and a couple of unidentified plants ("plant on coconut mat" and dwarf rotala (?))


----------



## Siee

*My first Betta *

I've been on this website getting advice from people about my little guy for the past 3 days straight. I came across this post and let's just say scrolling through some of the pics of other people's tanks has actually given me a much needed destressing break. I thought while I was here I'd go ahead and add a pic of mine as well. Its my first Betta tank ever. Hope everyone likes it as much as my new fishy ( Ghost Fishy is his name....Ghosty for short) seems too! Who knows, maybe one day someone else who needs to destress will come across this post and it'll make them feel better like it did me


----------



## Versa

this is "Little Finger's" home... I have more moss balls coming and Im pondering adding some more short plants on the right?

Im going to swap the plant pots for coconuts in a month to see which he likes best

Im not sure about a back drop though?

ETA its a 6 Gallon Tank


----------



## Versa

littlenim said:


> Here's Hannibal II in his 2.5 gallon C:
> being a big fan of the NBC show as well as an art student meant i went a little overboard drawing him a backdrop...


Love the backdrop <3


----------



## aquagreen

Versa--I think coconuts would look gorgeous in that tank.

You could leave it with or without a backdrop. At least you don't have a ton of wires back there, so it looks okay either way.


----------



## Versa

yes I agree Aquagreen, coconuts with some moss on I think  

and Im not sure about more plants? I'd like one corner to be quite green and then some nice open areas for Little Finger too... Im not terribly good at planning ahead lol

Im quite chaotic tend to be very messy so I really want Little Fingers tank to be a calmer sort of tank if I can achieve that, I think the terracotta is a but RED for my plans for the tank!


----------



## Taeanna

This is kaida's new big house! A 90L

He will eventually be sharing with his brother (if the poor boy can pull through his illness) But for now he is king of the castle!


----------



## JHatchett

BettaBeau said:


> JHatchett, I like those craft mesh taco shaped hammocks you have there, did you make them yourself?


I did, you can buy circle craft mesh at Wal-Mart or the craft store. And the it's just a zip tie and a suction cup.


And on a less related note, my 5.5 gal got a makeover.


















The grumpy fish approves.


----------



## ScarletBetta94

*Old Nelson's Tank*

this is Nelson's 15 gallon tank. I plan with my next betta to decorate more and really put effort into it. Aquarium building is truly an art form.


----------



## starlight910

farmgirl82 said:


> Starlight910 I love your tank with that cute feeding area. Its adorable & a perfect betta hangout. What brand is it & where did you find it?


Thanks and sorry for the late reply. I think one is called the penn plax big-eye nemo aquarium and the other is called the penn plax spongebob at home tank.(they come with themed decor/backgrounds and a filter.) I got the nemo one at petco and the other through Amazon.com.If you need more info feel free to pm me


----------



## Dovakeet

I have one more little thing to add, but that grass has to go, too. It's not sharp, I just don't like it.:| The little piece of java fern was a pain to separate from the bigger piece of java fern... but the silk plant all the way on the left looks better than I thought (even sitting next that real sword plant).

The sand needs to settle, too. I added a little more sand, and I thought the rinse water was clear... apparently I didn't rinse well enough.


----------



## wibeke

tango used to be king of his 10 gal, but I took him with me to college and we're only allowed to have a 3 gallon or smaller tank. I ended up getting a 2 gallon drink dispenser to use as a betta tak.
I had to silicone around the edges of the spigot to keep it from leaking and the shape of it makes it a bit hard to access the inside of the tank, but otherwise Tango and I are both pretty pleased with it!









It also makes for the easiest water changes I've ever done! =D


----------



## Tree

wibeke said:


> tango used to be king of his 10 gal, but I took him with me to college and we're only allowed to have a 3 gallon or smaller tank. I ended up getting a 2 gallon drink dispenser to use as a betta tak.
> I had to silicone around the edges of the spigot to keep it from leaking and the shape of it makes it a bit hard to access the inside of the tank, but otherwise Tango and I are both pretty pleased with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also makes for the easiest water changes I've ever done! =D


I HAVE to see more of your boy! I love Mustard gas's <3


----------



## WildKat

*Romeo and Chomps*

Romeo's side on the left, Chomps's on the right.









And this was the tank before we got Romeo. I really love the buddah and I hope we can still incorporate it in a tank somewhere in the future.


----------



## Sylerwin

I'm away at school right now, and had to leave all my tanks at home for my parents to care for. I brought some spare supplies with me though, and set up this little 2.5 gal. I'm still waiting for the sponge filter to arrive in the mail. Anyway, here's "Waxillium" my new betta!


----------



## Sylerwin

sparrow317 said:


> I went for it and set up two tanks at once. First is occupied by Aragorn while the other waits for a betta adopted through the forum.


Love the ruins, Sparrow!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

it will be divided


----------



## yogosans14

Grumpys 5 gallon


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

I have just placed the male i had in the smallest of the 2 tank in the 10g by himself until he gets a new neighbor when i get the divider and more plants are added


----------



## Roki Ziro

Thor's 10 gallon's current look~!
(And a bonus picture in case anyone is curious about that paw on top of the tank! The paw's owner's name is Trouble, and she's one of my poseable soft sculpture taxidermy mounts~) ;-)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Oh I was so excited I thought you had a pet fox!


----------



## gigogoomba

*New betta fish*

My boyfriend and I adopted our first betta fish 3 weeks ago. We are researching and improving their homes, buying larger tanks, etc. All plants in photos are silk. For now, here is what we have:

SSJ Goku (2.5 gallon aqueon, he loves that little leafy hammock)









Chi-Chi. Just got her today and set up this larger tank. My bf wants to put a divider in the middle and put the two males in there so they have a little more space. Then we'd move Chi-Chi to a different tank, of course. 









Krillin (He's sleeping. Going to add more plants in here this week.)


----------



## solian2002

Got rid of a Penn Plax Finding Nemo ornament that was bubbling and the backdrop. All plants are real, the log is an ornament. The filter is behind the bubble part of the tank which is why you can't see it.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Roki Ziro said:


> Thor's 10 gallon's current look~!
> (And a bonus picture in case anyone is curious about that paw on top of the tank! The paw's owner's name is Trouble, and she's one of my poseable soft sculpture taxidermy mounts~) ;-)


:shock: That thing would scare the crap out of my fish!


----------



## lilnaugrim

solian2002 said:


> Got rid of a Penn Plax Finding Nemo ornament that was bubbling and the backdrop. All plants are real, the log is an ornament. The filter is behind the bubble part of the tank which is why you can't see it.


hmm, those look like Mondo Grass (aka Kyoto Grass), is that what they were labeled? If so, they are not fully aquatic plants so they might last for a little bit but will eventually start rotting in which you need to remove the plants. They do okay if their leaves are fully exposed but they function better as an outdoor plant as they were meant to be! PetCo and PetSmart sell many non-aquatic plants and try to pass them as fully aquatic. Though my PetSmart actually labels the partially-aquatic plants like the Dracaena and the Mondo Grass unlike my PetCo.


----------



## Tony2632

If you like the look of mondo grass. You can all ways try dwarf sag with some root tabs. It's a extremely easy mid to foreground plant.


----------



## solian2002

lilnaugrim said:


> hmm, those look like Mondo Grass (aka Kyoto Grass), is that what they were labeled? If so, they are not fully aquatic plants so they might last for a little bit but will eventually start rotting in which you need to remove the plants. They do okay if their leaves are fully exposed but they function better as an outdoor plant as they were meant to be! PetCo and PetSmart sell many non-aquatic plants and try to pass them as fully aquatic. Though my PetSmart actually labels the partially-aquatic plants like the Dracaena and the Mondo Grass unlike my PetCo.


I went to the easy to care for aquatic freshwater plant section at Petco and thought Blue would love this because he loves swimming around. It wasn't labelled for any name, no clue what it is. Taking it out then. I just want tall plants the provide hiding spaces for my fish that are low maintenance. :/ Is that too much to ask? lol. Thank you, had no clue what is was, just knew Blue would like it.


----------



## afirose333

I'm new here. Hi everybody! :-D
After months of deliberation I decided to commit to getting a betta. Here is my 5 gallon set up. I am currently doing a fishless cycle. So no betta yet.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

I like your substrate! I love when people, use rocks instead of gravel! You have the tank set up awesomely


----------



## trichter

*Beni & Otto in their updated planted tank*

I just redid Beni's 4 Gal tank with some new plants and added and Otto. So far they are doing really good together. You can see Otto on the moss ball in the lower part of the photo.


----------



## Roki Ziro

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Oh I was so excited I thought you had a pet fox!


I wish I had a pet fox! Though they're super high-maintenance and they smell absolutely awful, so stuffed is probably as close as I'm gonna get!



SunnyCydUp said:


> :shock: That thing would scare the crap out of my fish!


I don't doubt it, haha! I'm lucky Thor's a pretty chill fish when it comes to big fluffy things hanging around his tank. Many thanks to my cat for liking to sleep right up against it all day! :lol:


----------



## afirose333

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I like your substrate! I love when people, use rocks instead of gravel! You have the tank set up awesomely


Thank you so much! I wanted a smooth, but natural, look. Glass beads are wonderfully smooth, but not earthy. So when I came across these pebbles it was kismet. My ocd got the better of me though. I ended up sorting out all the broken pebbles, so I had only smooth whole rocks for the tank. Hahaha :lol:


----------



## LadyNightraven

Here's Rakki's 5g home.


----------



## BettaBeau

Hi Afirose, I have the three gallon version of that tank and I love it! I made a door for the front feeding hole out of the plastic cover of a pastry box. Bettas are jumpers and that hole is too big.


----------



## BettaBeau

Here are some pictures, I couldn't add them to my last post.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Night time


----------



## afirose333

BettaBeau said:


> Hi Afirose, I have the three gallon version of that tank and I love it! I made a door for the front feeding hole out of the plastic cover of a pastry box. Bettas are jumpers and that hole is too big.


Brilliant! Thank you so much for the images too, very helpful. I have been reading up on these forums and I do see that bettas are jumpers. I was trying to figure out what to about that feeding hole. Everything I could think of would have made the aquarium look horrid. Your idea is very streamline, don't even notice it! I will definitely adjust my set up before I get my little guy in there.


----------



## BettaBeau

You are welcome! I was originally going to leave the front feeding door somewhat rectangular (the picture before I attached the door) but in order to tape it on I had to cut the door further, to follow the curve of the contour of the cover. I just used clear scotch tape to attach the door. It works very well. I also covered up the back hole where the filter would be, because I am not using the filter.


----------



## Sylerwin

New decor


----------



## ScarletBetta94

*How is that hiding spot working!*



LadyNightraven said:


> Here's Rakki's 5g home.


I saw that at petco, and I was wondering if you like it? I was weary about getting it because it felt like the edges were sharp...have you had any issues with it? :-D


----------



## LadyNightraven

ScarletBetta94 said:


> I saw that at petco, and I was wondering if you like it? I was weary about getting it because it felt like the edges were sharp...have you had any issues with it? :-D


I assume you're asking about the jug hide, right? We haven't had any issues with it so far. Rakki has only been in it once that I know of, but he's not much of one for hides other than his floating tube.


----------



## solian2002

ScarletBetta94 said:


> I saw that at petco, and I was wondering if you like it? I was weary about getting it because it felt like the edges were sharp...have you had any issues with it? :-D


I'm going to bring a new pair (yes, really) of nylons into Petco with me and test it out. Planning on getting that too because the frog in my tank is upset there isn't enough places to hide. I will find one that meets my liking and passes the test.


----------



## stephndsz

*Got live plants for my Betta!*

Finally!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

stephndsz said:


> Finally!


I'd advise that you get a heater and filter for your betta too.. also maybe some floating plants to let him have a little shade from that light.


----------



## stephndsz

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'd advise that you get a heater and filter for your betta too.. also maybe some floating plants to let him have a little shade from that light.


hey. i;m from India the water temp right now is 28* C and its like that most of the time.. between 27-29C


----------



## backslide

My custom "tank" which is really just a 2 gallon jug I bought from Walmart for $20. No, the spigot doesn't work. I plugged it up and sealed it shut. Makes slightly more difficult water changes but it was pretty loose and I didn't want to accidentally open the spigot and have water all over my apartment carpet.

With all the money I spent putting this together with the heater, light, and under gravel filter with the air pump and ball valve to regulate the airflow, I could have probably just bought the Fluval Spec V which was the aquarium that I really wanted but thought it was too expensive at the time.

First picture is the setup on the first day I got everything. As you can tell, I wound up not using the cork top and Tully hasn't jumped out ... yet. I'll have to get some craft mesh from Michael's eventually. If anything, the daylight white light is a little bright and it might help to break up that light a little.

The green plastic plant hasn't bothered him and the red silk plant he's pretty indifferent towards.

Second picture is the completed tank and third is obviously with the night light.


----------



## hestersu

Very creative! You've got the basics. I really like it!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

the new Henhouse ... Can you find the 7 girls?


----------



## Tuigirl

Fantastic!
Is there a light in the cave?


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Thanks Tui  There's a strip fluorescent light behind the tank.


----------



## Tuigirl

That is cool, t looks like a magic cave!


----------



## starlight910

SunnyCydUp your aquarium is beautiful. Your bettas must love to explore it!


----------



## LadyNightraven

SunnyCydUp said:


> the new Henhouse ... Can you find the 7 girls?


I am in love with your tank! So enchanting! I bet your girls love it!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Tuigirl said:


> That is cool, t looks like a magic cave!





starlight910 said:


> SunnyCydUp your aquarium is beautiful. Your bettas must love to explore it!





LadyNightraven said:


> I am in love with your tank! So enchanting! I bet your girls love it!


Thank you so much!! It was fun putting this one together. The girls seem to be really happy. Hope they stay that way, for a while anyway.


----------



## nympxzie

My betta's little home  Replacing the bamboo asap.


----------



## jjchiddick

my betta died in late august lasted 10 mounths


----------



## SplashyBetta

SunnyCydUp - Gorgeous tank! I could only find six girls... :-?

nympxzie - Cute little tank! What size is it?

Soon as I clean the algae off the sides (snail, why aren't you doing your job!?) I'll get up some pics of the 10g :-D


----------



## nympxzie

SplashyBetta said:


> nympxzie - Cute little tank! What size is it?


He's in a 2g, I meant to buy a 3g but the in store versus online price were the same for the different sizes so I didn't notice what I had gotten until I was home.


----------



## CopperBell

The home of two of my boys; Schmendrick The Magician(Right) and Skyline(Left). I sadly couldn't get a good picture with them in it very well but the tank isn't too blurry in these at least. The camera I've got isn't great. 

You can kind of see both of them in there if you look closely. It's a Naturally Planted 10g. The two sides have different lights because I got them from someone else and they haven't gone out yet. They seem to work though.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Yurei's brand new 5g home.


----------



## carlos puron

Rescaping time


----------



## ScarletBetta94

*new 5.5 gallon!*

This is my new 5.5 gallon! I just got it yesterday, so it's still cycling. But it's awesome! I might choose a different center plant, and I'll be adding some mini grass.


----------



## Schmoo

The boys' new tank. :3






​


----------



## FairyLove

*Oberon and Puck's home*

(Puck is a snail, fyi. He's hiding in the shipwreck, hence the reason you can't see him.) Sorry about the glare!
Before I get scolded, yes - the plants are plastic. I plan to upgrade to real ones as soon as possible, but they're still sitting in a giant cup by themselves. As much as I love Puck, I don't need snails eeeeeverywhere.  I kind of love this 5 gallon setup, though. Also, do any of you have suggestions for plants that have a little color to them? I'm probably going to find myself bored with greens. Thanks!


----------



## solian2002

I know some of you are going to be weary of the bamboo but its leaves are sticking out of the tank completely and several inches of the stem. This is Blue's planted tank, hopefully the moss ball likes it. The ball was 10 dollars at petsmart! (Petco didn't sell them without molded from plastic.) 

Also, I swear the blue light isn't that bright and that the grow lights next to the tank is way brighter. Blue, however, isn't fond of the photo behind his tank, or so I believe. Guess Bettas don't like Octonauts.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

solian2002 said:


> I know some of you are going to be weary of the bamboo but its leaves are sticking out of the tank completely and several inches of the stem. This is Blue's planted tank, hopefully the moss ball likes it. The ball was 10 dollars at petsmart! (Petco didn't sell them without molded from plastic.)
> 
> Also, I swear the blue light isn't that bright and that the grow lights next to the tank is way brighter. Blue, however, isn't fond of the photo behind his tank, or so I believe. Guess Bettas don't like Octonauts.


Just so you know the 'moss ball' you bought at petsmart, is marimo, and actually not a moss but a specialized form of hair algae that grows very slowly and needs very little light to live. It fairly durable butdoesn't like too warm of a water (cold is better as they come from cold waters.. in fact you can keep it in a cup of water in the fridge as long as you give it a bit of time in the light), and should be rotated occasionally so the bottom/dark side gets some light or the underside will turn brown. It will never form roots unlike mosses, and tends to be a sediment magnet with its fine 'hairs'. But its easy enough to clean by dunking in tap water, swooshing it around, and giving ti a squeeze. you can reform its round shape by rotating it in your hand after ringing it out in the cleaning water.


----------



## solian2002

Does my fish bouncing it around with his nose and running it over the frog count as rotating it? He does that daily so far. The algae part I know. That's why if I ever get algae on the sides of my tanks I scrap it off and not use the kill algae tabs like petco did and killed all their moss balls.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

solian2002 said:


> Does my fish bouncing it around with his nose and running it over the frog count as rotating it? He does that daily so far. The algae part I know. That's why if I ever get algae on the sides of my tanks I scrap it off and not use the kill algae tabs like petco did and killed all their moss balls.


That works fine ^^ cute that he moves it around for you, and glad you know ('cause knowing is half the battle! ok sorry had to throw that in). Funny about the Petco.. those people can be so dumb...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Mesmer's permanent quarantine, wish in could put him in the big tank T.T at least this looks like a more permanent home now (and even with decor holds 1.5g)


----------



## petlover

(k) they are very cute aquariums


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

I finally got 20's tank decked out enough for a photo session! 








His tank is on my desk. It's 5 gallon, tall, with a curved front. You can't really tell but there is a bubble wall along the back wall. :-D It's getting there.
If he looks pissed it's because he is. lol. He's like a grump old man.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

Just wanted to add he doesn't have clamped fins. My phone has burst shot. The pic above came out of a 5 picture "burst" as he was shimming across the tank.


----------



## Danno

This is my kids and I's first adventure into fish tanks. We went out and found all the decorations (cured and readied them), bought a few live plants and put this tank together for their Betta and 2 African Dwarf Frogs.









The Betta, which they haven't given a name.


----------



## Bessie




----------



## appleandpebble

Danno said:


> This is my kids and I's first adventure into fish tanks. We went out and found all the decorations (cured and readied them), bought a few live plants and put this tank together for their Betta and 2 African Dwarf Frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Betta, which they haven't given a name.


really clear water and beautiful plants and betta!  I wonder how do you keep the water so crystal clear ?!


----------



## Danno

appleandpebble said:


> really clear water and beautiful plants and betta!  I wonder how do you keep the water so crystal clear ?!


Thanks! I wish I could tell you, but I am very, very new at this. And this is just a few days after moving everything over...so maybe that's why it looks so clear?

We did just lose one of the African Dwarf Frogs this morning though, it has been floating at the top of the tank for 10 days now, but still living until this morning.

The tank also isn't clear anymore because of my newness to all this. Bought some activated carbon to replace what is in the filter but didn't rinse it so the tank turned very cloudy (I assume it's dust from not rinsing the carbon?). Did a 1/3 water change and rinsed the carbon and filter out good so hopefully that clears things up in a day or two.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Danno said:


> This is my kids and I's first adventure into fish tanks. We went out and found all the decorations (cured and readied them), bought a few live plants and put this tank together for their Betta and 2 African Dwarf Frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Betta, which they haven't given a name.


Fantastic pictures and beautiful tank. And of course, the fish is, too!!!!


----------



## Lergannn

Here is my boy Pacifics tank. He is in a 1.5 gallon vase currently. I've had him in a filtered 2 gallon but he bit part of his tail off.. he's the strange betta that likes smaller tanks :lol: but he is happy in here, making bubble nests. As long as I change the water weekly. :-D


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

^he looks happy enough but you shpuld be changing it at least once every 3 days and he needs a heater


----------



## Lergannn

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> ^he looks happy enough but you shpuld be changing it at least once every 3 days and he needs a heater


I keep my room at 77 with a plug in heater, and water temperature is sitting between 76/77 when i check them. If I notice any issues, I will change water more often but levels seem fine when tested even after a week.


----------



## JessikaSky

This is my boy Bills tanks, I did the same for my other guy Bens tank but he has red rocks instead of purple  

I had to screen shot the photos from my phone since I sent them through the facebook camera and they didn't save to my phone >.<

- I'd like to point out that my thermometer says 14.6F, it's incorrect I have 3 other thermometers, two of which you can see, I have more thermometers then fish >.< I was being 100% sure, I've got two inside my tank and two on the outside, and usually 3 have roughly the same temp except the stupid one at the front which use to be in degrees Celsius and decided to revert itself to Fahrenheit.


----------



## Polkadot

*This is my beautiful Giant HMPK boy Boss in his tank! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Schmoo

I love the purple gravel, Jessika!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Got a free tank. Guy across the hall was called to clean his girlfriends roommates fish tank since he likes to study sharks, well the poor red halfmoon she bought mid august had never gotten a water change (maybe even not fed) and was white and finless (dead anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks) by the time he found it. She wants the tank back but "it must have gotten stolen from when he left it in the laundry room to dry" (aka nobody thinks she deserves a second fish)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Got a free tank. Guy across the hall was called to clean his girlfriends roommates fish tank since he likes to study sharks, well the poor red halfmoon she bought mid august had never gotten a water change (maybe even not fed) and was white and finless (dead anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks) by the time he found it. She wants the tank back but "it must have gotten stolen from when he left it in the laundry room to dry" (aka nobody thinks she deserves a second fish)


Glad people will just say "..no, no fish for you" though maybe not right to the persons face. 
I notice you have a heater but no filter in there, do you plan to get one?

Looks like Petco's back to roots aquafarm betta tank.
Most people complain how it doesn't work. Since I've done aquaponics on a larger scale I can see the flaws in this design. Aquaponics is basically gardening but using tank water to feed plants (they consume the nitrates, the inert usually clay media used for the plants grows the beneficial bacteria that helps convert ammonia~>nitrite~>nitrate then plants take it and fish gets clean water, and people get large tasty plants (we got very good flavorful and tender lettuce from ours).
The issue using this on a betta tank (ignoring the argument abut room for the betta and lack of heater at the moment) is that bettas simply don't produce enough waste on their own to feed the plants they give with this tank to make them properly grow. So the plants die which adds to waste in the tank 9rotted plant matter) and jacks up the unhealthy levels of ammonia or nitrate, and then you end up with a dead fish.
Lot of customers who tried this complained of dead plants or the pump failing.
Most people who do aquaponics do it $ and keep large groups of fish (tilapia and catfish begin common) or even crayfish, in what would be considered grossly overstocked tanks by aquarist standers (they don't gt much for swim room but they're food not pets). The plants also get extra nutrients from the un-eaten food given to fish (to get for example iron and potassium) but sometimes ferts still need to be added. Those in the aquarium hobby that use aquaponics to help their tanks usually have goldfish or cichlid community tanks which produce a ton of nitrates compared to a single betta. That said you could probably grow something, but I'd do some research first, don't expect flowering or 'fruiting' plants to be successful, they need more nutrients than the betta gives. Maybe try chives or a simple herb if you want to grow anything. The tank will need t be in a window with good light or get a 6500kelvin light if in a darker area of the house (if growing plants on top).
.. Wow sorry didn't realized I rambled so much ^^''


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Aqua Aurora said:


> Glad people will just say "..no, no fish for you" though maybe not right to the persons face.
> I notice you have a heater but no filter in there, do you plan to get one?
> 
> Looks like Petco's back to roots aquafarm betta tank.
> Most people complain how it doesn't work. Since I've done aquaponics on a larger scale I can see the flaws in this design. Aquaponics is basically gardening but using tank water to feed plants (they consume the nitrates, the inert usually clay media used for the plants grows the beneficial bacteria that helps convert ammonia~>nitrite~>nitrate then plants take it and fish gets clean water, and people get large tasty plants (we got very good flavorful and tender lettuce from ours).
> The issue using this on a betta tank (ignoring the argument abut room for the betta and lack of heater at the moment) is that bettas simply don't produce enough waste on their own to feed the plants they give with this tank to make them properly grow. So the plants die which adds to waste in the tank 9rotted plant matter) and jacks up the unhealthy levels of ammonia or nitrate, and then you end up with a dead fish.
> Lot of customers who tried this complained of dead plants or the pump failing.
> Most people who do aquaponics do it $ and keep large groups of fish (tilapia and catfish begin common) or even crayfish, in what would be considered grossly overstocked tanks by aquarist standers (they don't gt much for swim room but they're food not pets). The plants also get extra nutrients from the un-eaten food given to fish (to get for example iron and potassium) but sometimes ferts still need to be added. Those in the aquarium hobby that use aquaponics to help their tanks usually have goldfish or cichlid community tanks which produce a ton of nitrates compared to a single betta. That said you could probably grow something, but I'd do some research first, don't expect flowering or 'fruiting' plants to be successful, they need more nutrients than the betta gives. Maybe try chives or a simple herb if you want to grow anything. The tank will need t be in a window with good light or get a 6500kelvin light if in a darker area of the house (if growing plants on top).
> .. Wow sorry didn't realized I rambled so much ^^''



You're not rambling at all! It is a back to the roots one, I had to take out the pump system since I couldn't get the smell of rotten betta off of it. I don't plan to get a filter only because this is actually a permanent QT tank, since late July Mesmer has had 5 fungal infections, velvet, fin rot, and 4 cases of popeye, so I'm constantly medicating the tank and doing enough water changes to crash a cycle. I shouldn't have bought such a sick fish.

I agree that the fish wouldn't be able to support plants on it's own, IF I were to use it properly with the setup I would have to find a way to have the plants on top in some sort of dirt with a fish safe fertilizer, which kinda makes the tank kinda pointless. The old owner didn't have any plants growing, she just got the tank on sale somehow. I also found out that she never actually ran the pump (even though she bought a scuba diver airstone) because of the noise, so it was basically being used as a big deathbowl. *sigh

Edit: in case you don't know by any other post I bought him with a fungal infection, he was in a 1.5g with bi-daily 100% water changes, now he gets a 100% change every 3 days)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> You're not rambling at all! It is a back to the roots one, I had to take out the pump system since I couldn't get the smell of rotten betta off of it. I don't plan to get a filter only because this is actually a permanent QT tank, since late July Mesmer has had 5 fungal infections, velvet, fin rot, and 4 cases of popeye, so I'm constantly medicating the tank and doing enough water changes to crash a cycle. I shouldn't have bought such a sick fish.
> 
> I agree that the fish wouldn't be able to support plants on it's own, IF I were to use it properly with the setup I would have to find a way to have the plants on top in some sort of dirt with a fish safe fertilizer, which kinda makes the tank kinda pointless. The old owner didn't have any plants growing, she just got the tank on sale somehow. I also found out that she never actually ran the pump (even though she bought a scuba diver airstone) because of the noise, so it was basically being used as a big deathbowl. *sigh
> 
> Edit: in case you don't know by any other post I bought him with a fungal infection, he was in a 1.5g with bi-daily 100% water changes, now he gets a 100% change every 3 days)


I hope your guy pulls through and finally gets healthy! Its nice that you saved him from otherwise very soon death in the store. 
As for media to use to grow plants in the top area -if you do plan to- look into expanded clay media. Its inert and porous, good for beneficial bacteria to grow on. Some people also use lava rock (safe because not in tank to shred fins) but I think the clay can be found for cheaper. I have a bag of PLANT!T clay media but I hahd to buy online (got in 'off season' of growing) so not sure if you can find it or simular locally. Hydroton use to be the major clay media but the company stopped producing it, some people are still selling off old stock though. 
Yeh you'd probably need ferts depending on the plant (like aquatic plants some terrestrial ones have lower demands than others but usually less demanding=slower grower=takes less nitrates, I can't list any off the top of my head though) but good news: same ferts used for aquatic plants can also feed terrestrial plants grown with roots in tank water. 
Though budget may be a problem I'd recommended a larger tank for quarantine. Even with frequent water changes, a larger tank means it takes longer for ammonia to start showing/rising as there's more water volume to dilute it. Also recommend Seachem Prime to safely bind ammonia and nitrite for up to 48 hours (in up to 5x dose) since there is no filter, its also a dechlorinator.
Anyways good luck!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Aqua Aurora said:


> I hope your guy pulls through and finally gets healthy! Its nice that you saved him from otherwise very soon death in the store.
> Though budget may be a problem I'd recommended a larger tank for quarantine. Even with frequent water changes, a larger tank means it takes longer for ammonia to start showing/rising as there's more water volume to dilute it. Also recommend Seachem Prime to safely bind ammonia and nitrite for up to 48 hours (in up to 5x dose) since there is no filter, its also a dechlorinator.
> Anyways good luck!


Yeah, that's why I wanted the 3G instead of the 1.5. I do dose with prime and test pretty often


----------



## SplashyBetta

Watermelon's 10g:


----------



## loveaBetta

*3 tanks later*

i started out with my Betta in a 1.5 cube then a 5 gallon hawkeye now my Betta in a 10 gallon i got used and it was loaded with snails so took a month to get ready and get rid of snails its been set up now 2 weeks and NO SNAILS when Fu Ma Chu passed i got a female her name is Lela now housed with 6 neons and 2 pepper corys

i also upgrated my ADF tank was in the 1.5 cube now in a 2.5 gallon Zen & Pen, stowaway snail


----------



## Lergannn

I know many people on this forum are against WalMart due to their betta care. I got my bettas home at WalMart, and get my betta from Petco. I went into WalMart today with my friend to help her pick out a 3 gallon tank, heater, plants, a cave, and gravel. I looked at the betta fish and there was at least 50! They started using larger cups, they seem to be around 1 quart now, all the water was clean, and zero bettas were sick. Each one was bouncing around. I was impressed. So, look at WalMart for betta homes, I've noticed 3 of my local WalMarts (Boise Idaho area) have increased care for their betta fish. Though I'd share my experience! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lergannn, I don't think this is a place to start that discussion, you can make a new thread about it in the "Betta Care" section and it will get more views there ^_^


----------



## NTexasBetta14

So many beautiful homes for bettas. I am looking for a unique way to display my boys in the living room.


----------



## Reccka

I decided to have picture day today! I still want so many more plants, but I like how it's going so far.
I keep a lot of my stones in here too so I can see them and my bettas! I looked them up beforehand and it seems that quartz. flourite, and goldstone are safe. My water tests are all normal too, so I'm not really concerned yet.


----------



## loveaBetta

Fu Man Chu him from petco , Lela she was from petsmart they didnt have any males just 3 female


----------



## afirose333

I finally finished cycling my tank and got my first betta. Here is Mori!










http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PennyCubed

Here is Penny's 13 gallon! She keeps me company nine hours a day at work... in fact, she is watching me now!


----------



## JessikaSky

PennyCubed said:


> Here is Penny's 13 gallon! She keeps me company nine hours a day at work... in fact, she is watching me now!


Naww too cute! Wish I could have a tank on my desk at work, I'm a receptionist surely I could squeeze one somewhere.. hmmmmm


----------



## Polkadot

@PennyCubed - VERY nice!


----------



## Bessie

An update of mine, approx 18g. :grin:


----------



## PennyCubed

@ Bessie, this is just lovely!


----------



## PennyCubed

@JessikaSky and @Polkadot: Thanks, guys! I think everyone should have one at work! Makes coming in each morning MUCH more fun!


----------



## SabastiansMom

Okay here is my boy!


----------



## Kalandert

Here's 3 out of the 4 tanks I have for my guys. In order the 1st is Schuldig's tank, 2nd is Firefly's, and 3rd is Poseidon's tank. 

I normally would include a photo of Snowflake's tank but since I have him in quarantine at the moment trying to work on his lympth, I'm taking the opportunity to redo and upgrade his tank while he recovers. Poseidon's tank is still a work in progress, I've never liked that gravel and once I get Snow back home, Poseidon's up next for his redo.


----------



## Smooglez

Danno said:


> This is my kids and I's first adventure into fish tanks. We went out and found all the decorations (cured and readied them), bought a few live plants and put this tank together for their Betta and 2 African Dwarf Frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Betta, which they haven't given a name.


:0 Woah, nice looking tank. What size is it? And what is the substrate? :3 It's so clear too haha.


----------



## HazelHammyOfficial

These are my betta's tanks! At the end yuo can see my other pet's cages as well! 
In fact I just switched up the bettas a second ago!









This is Purble's Tank! 









This is Aspen's Tank!









This is Blue Moon's Tank! 









This is Finley's tank! (I just added water, so it is blurry.) He is that little spot in the middle (Thats his head)









This is my hamsters, Nano and Bear's tanks! It is only temporary, but I decided to still decorate it. 









This is my Guinea Pig, Guinea's cage! 

I hope you liked the pictures! This is only my 2nd post... I'm new here. Feel free to bring up any concerns.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

My bettas tank


----------



## kjg1029

cute! hes so pretty! maybe he would like a silk plant to rest on though, the red one looks like one i had before that caused some fin ripping issues so it got tossed.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

kjg1029 said:


> cute! hes so pretty! maybe he would like a silk plant to rest on though, the red one looks like one i had before that caused some fin ripping issues so it got tossed.


I tried they were just way too big or small i did the the damage test tho it passed


----------



## kjg1029

oh okay awsome!, and its okay if the plant fills up most of the tank, my bettas LOVE heavily planted tanks


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

kjg1029 said:


> oh okay awsome!, and its okay if the plant fills up most of the tank, my bettas LOVE heavily planted tanks


True but he needs room to swim lol


----------



## kjg1029

they just weave in and out to swim around lolxD and they love using the leaves as beds


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

kjg1029 said:


> they just weave in and out to swim around lolxD and they love using the leaves as beds


Awh cute lol first time i added the plant he was scared lol


----------



## kjg1029

*lol*! thats hilarious !


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

kjg1029 said:


> *lol*! thats hilarious !


Yea he didnt know what to make of it lol till he realized he can go though it and rest on it lol


----------



## kjg1029

i bet its cuz its all bright colored lolxD


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's nice Ilovebettasbk11. Betta's are one of those fish that are streamlined so they're actually built for swimming in and out of plants, unlike a big Goldfish, they don't need lots of open space to swim so adding plants generally makes the fish feel more comfortable ^_^

It's cool to look at their natural habitat in Thailand, it's like plants galore! Can you tell I love plants? haha!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

lilnaugrim said:


> That's nice Ilovebettasbk11. Betta's are one of those fish that are streamlined so they're actually built for swimming in and out of plants, unlike a big Goldfish, they don't need lots of open space to swim so adding plants generally makes the fish feel more comfortable ^_^
> 
> It's cool to look at their natural habitat in Thailand, it's like plants galore! Can you tell I love plants? haha!


Oh ok understandable lol but the plant i had bought was not made for 1 gal lol way too big even lid wont close hehe


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Oh ok understandable lol but the plant i had bought was not made for 1 gal lol way too big even lid wont close hehe


Oh lol! Yeah...that could be an issue haha. I think Petco (or at least mine does) has some real nice small silk plants, I want to get a few myself for the small quarantine tanks I have :-D


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11

lilnaugrim said:


> Oh lol! Yeah...that could be an issue haha. I think Petco (or at least mine does) has some real nice small silk plants, I want to get a few myself for the small quarantine tanks I have :-D


Neat lol all i want to get now is some holliday decor a santa and a pumpkin lol


----------



## Polkadot

*Added another big leafy plant in his tank for my beautiful Giant HMPK boy Boss!:mrgreen: He likes it! *


----------



## FishBaby

:wave: Hello! Here are mine. They are relatively small...


----------



## Reccka

Shion recently had to be downgraded since it seems like something was stressing him out. He seems to be doing better in my 2.5 gallon that got a total redesign. I like how it turned out. I want to maybe get another anubias and some wisteria for this tank soon.


----------



## Danno

Smooglez said:


> :0 Woah, nice looking tank. What size is it? And what is the substrate? :3 It's so clear too haha.


Thanks! It's a 10 gallon with a white sand substrate from Petco.


----------



## carlos puron

Updated pics on my 3 favorite tanks


----------



## Mashiro




----------



## Schmoo

Not sure if I ever posted a picture of Mace's Kritter Keeper...






​


----------



## Sylerwin

New tank, waiting for it to cycle. It's PETCO's "Livingston" which is their 6.6 gal bookshelf aquarium. Very affordable, so far I really like it. Using a sponge filter instead of the filter it came with. I think I'll do a betta and two frogs.  Fake plants this round, tired of plant waste.


----------



## Sylerwin

PennyCubed said:


> Here is Penny's 13 gallon! She keeps me company nine hours a day at work... in fact, she is watching me now!


Love this quaint little set up.


----------



## MaeLily

Gosh, everyone's tanks are so beautiful. Lucky little bettas 

Here is Wally's tank. It's soaking up some rooibos right now:


----------



## kjg1029

this is my 5.5 gallon tank it just has my betta Kush in it, and some random snails lol.


----------



## JohnWS

This is Finn in my 5.5g Top Fin tank. I bought him at Petco on Oct. 30. I have been really happy with him. He is not shy. The only issue I had was he spit out the Omega Pellets the first feeding, but has eaten most pellets since. I thought the digital flash would spook him. Quite the opposite, he comes to the front when the flash appears. In the second photo is in the near upper left. I have an airstone under the gravel at that end. He loves it. He has not used the leaf hammock yet. All plants are silk. The filter is the AquaClear 20. The heater is a Hydor 25W. The air pump is a Whisper 10.


----------



## FishBaby

This is my new tank  I slowly accumulate more fish.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Mochi's one gallon:








I'm upgrading her to a ten gallon soon :-D


----------



## zuc

meant to edit this but it just made another post


----------



## zuc

29g with anubias, indian almond leaves, driftwood, and river rocks. Wanted to keep it simple - hope you like it


----------



## Anne713

Here is Lincolns 2.6 gal tank. I originally had gravel but decided I really liked the look of sand ... so over the weekend, he went from this...



to this...



I hope my lily plant will make it. Its very sad looking right now. Also, if anyone can tell me what the two front corner plants are, I would greatly appreciate it. They look like this when not cut down. Not really sure if they like being cut...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

zuc said:


> 29g with anubias, indian almond leaves, driftwood, and river rocks. Wanted to keep it simple - hope you like it


I'm generally not a fan of minimalist spaces but that's pretty nice.. would add some tall plants behind the driftwood though.



Anne713 said:


> Here is Lincolns 2.6 gal tank. I originally had gravel but decided I really liked the look of sand ... so over the weekend, he went from this...
> 
> to this...
> 
> I hope my lily plant will make it. Its very sad looking right now. Also, if anyone can tell me what the two front corner plants are, I would greatly appreciate it. They look like this when not cut down. Not really sure if they like being cut...



If the two plants continue to grow the cut leaves its a val of some sort (possibly Italian val) if those leaves brown and die its a sag (probably dwarf sag). make sure your anubias rhizome (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) is NOT in the substrate, it will rot and kill the plant. I suggest tieing it to something like the log instead.


----------



## zuc

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm generally not a fan of minimalist spaces but that's pretty nice.. would add some tall plants behind the driftwood though.


Thanks! I recognize you from plantedtank haha. Any suggestions for tall plants? My light is extremely weak- 10 hours of LED light with no fertilizers or algae.


----------



## Anne713

Aqua Aurora said:


> If the two plants continue to grow the cut leaves its a val of some sort (possibly Italian val) if those leaves brown and die its a sag (probably dwarf sag). make sure your anubias rhizome (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) is NOT in the substrate, it will rot and kill the plant. I suggest tieing it to something like the log instead.


It continues to grow after I cut it, just at a slower pace so maybe that's what it is. It came in the bulb pack from Petsmart and the box said lilys, aponogeton and onion grass but it doesn't look like onion grass to me. Could it be some type of aponogeton? The anubias simply has a rock covering the roots, sort of just to hold it down, the rhizome is laying on the top of the sand. I plan on getting a small chuck of driftwood to attach it to once it grows a bit more.


----------



## kjg1029

wow that looks way better with the sand!! nice job! your bettas so cute!


----------



## Anne713

kjg1029 said:


> wow that looks way better with the sand!! nice job! your bettas so cute!



Thank you! I think so too! Lincoln doesn't really seem to care wither way.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

zuc said:


> Thanks! I recognize you from plantedtank haha. Any suggestions for tall plants? My light is extremely weak- 10 hours of LED light with no fertilizers or algae.


Hmm low light tall plants first to come to mind are Java fern or Philipine Java fern (looks same as regular but can get to about 16" tall. Italian vals work but they will want a root tab, they can be cut to edited bight but grow to 2-3' range if left uncut. Corkscrew Vals stay shorter not sure if the leaf shape is to your liking. I'm not sure how sagittaria would do in your tank but it's another option. If you want more anubias there's several larger species: afazi, angustifolia (aka lanceolata), caladiifolia, glands (aka minima), gilletii, gracilis, hastifolia, and heterophylla (aka congensis)..



Anne713 said:


> It continues to grow after I cut it, just at a slower pace so maybe that's what it is. It came in the bulb pack from Petsmart and the box said lilys, aponogeton and onion grass but it doesn't look like onion grass to me. Could it be some type of aponogeton? The anubias simply has a rock covering the roots, sort of just to hold it down, the rhizome is laying on the top of the sand. I plan on getting a small chuck of driftwood to attach it to once it grows a bit more.


It's not any of the bulb plants you listed, they have very distinkicve different leaves.


----------



## bettabrittney

This is Norbert's tank! It's a 2.5 gallon with a Whisper 10i filter baffled with aquarium sponge and a 7.5 watt Hydor heater. Around Christmas time I'll be getting a 5 gallon tank which I plan on decorating a bit differently, but for now this does fine.


----------



## Anne713

Aqua Aurora said:


> It's not any of the bulb plants you listed, they have very distinkicve different leaves.


It can just remain my mystery plant then lol


----------



## Zhylis

Anne713 said:


> It can just remain my mystery plant then lol


The leaves actually remind me of Aponogeton crispus? It's the hardiest of the aponogeton and can be grown from a bulb. Your leaves aren't quite as wavy, but the lance-shaped leaves with straight columns of rectangles is typical of aponos. Just another guess! :roll:


----------



## Danno

After some horrible luck lately we've decided to try one more Betta, this guy looked lively and happy so hopefully my run of misfortune doesn't continue. We posted earlier in this thread with a different Betta, but I figure I would update since I took the rotting piece of driftwood out.

My kids little 10 gallon









Sir Alexander Blueberry III


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Anne713 said:


> It can just remain my mystery plant then lol





Zhylis said:


> The leaves actually remind me of Aponogeton crispus? It's the hardiest of the aponogeton and can be grown from a bulb. Your leaves aren't quite as wavy, but the lance-shaped leaves with straight columns of rectangles is typical of aponos. Just another guess! :roll:


Wait are we talking about the last photo or the cut plants in the front?


----------



## Zhylis

I think Anne said before she cut them, they looked like the last photo. It was in a sneaky comment hiding between two of the photos. =)


----------



## Anne713

Zhylis said:


> I think Anne said before she cut them, they looked like the last photo. It was in a sneaky comment hiding between two of the photos. =)


Yeah! The last was before I cut it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Anne713 said:


> Yeah! The last was before I cut it.





Zhylis said:


> I think Anne said before she cut them, they looked like the last photo. It was in a sneaky comment hiding between two of the photos. =)


Ooooo I misread sorry if that's the leaves of the plants in front they are indeed a aponogeton, I can't say which exact one is it though.. also very surprised cut leaves would grow, didn't think that plant would do that. I don't know that species of plant very well, but the few different plants I've read about tend to get very long leaves that would take over your tank (16-24" depending on which type).


----------



## Schmoo

Grievous' filtered, heated 3 gallon Kritter Keeper


----------



## Zhylis

I smacked myself when my very first thought was "That d20... is HUGE!"

I love that hidey hole vase in there, Schmoo. Great betta cave!


----------



## Sarenbella

Sushi in a 3 gallon Marineland Crescent, his first heated/filtered tank. :-D


----------



## touchofgreen

This is Sid's place. I am tempted to name it Hotel Chelsea but that might be a little morbid. (Back story there, I had a dwarf puffer in the tank and the husband brought Sid home to me as a 'gift' and dumped him into the tank while I was out. Sid sort of killed the dwarf puffer...and if any of you know who Sid and Nancy were, you'd get my morbid joke.)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

touchofgreen said:


> This is Sid's place. I am tempted to name it Hotel Chelsea but that might be a little morbid. (Back story there, I had a dwarf puffer in the tank and the husband brought Sid home to me as a 'gift' and dumped him into the tank while I was out. Sid sort of killed the dwarf puffer...and if any of you know who Sid and Nancy were, you'd get my morbid joke.)


Lovely tank! Surprised the betta was vicious enough to whoop a dwarf puffers, those little things tend to be the mean ones in 'communities" and do better as dwarf puffer only tanks.
My only concern with your tank is the rock in the back right side looks very rough for betta fins, may want to do the nylon stocking test on it to see if it snags or rips (if so.. will shred betta fins).


----------



## touchofgreen

Aqua Aurora said:


> Lovely tank! Surprised the betta was vicious enough to whoop a dwarf puffers, those little things tend to be the mean ones in 'communities" and do better as dwarf puffer only tanks.
> My only concern with your tank is the rock in the back right side looks very rough for betta fins, may want to do the nylon stocking test on it to see if it snags or rips (if so.. will shred betta fins).


I was shocked when I found her dead too. I didn't expect a betta to win that fight...at least expected them to go to their respective corners and sulk. The Hubby didn't know that the tank was only meant for the puffer, needless to say he knows now that a betta is an only-tank fish with a few select maybe type fish. He's an ornery thing though, goes after the black worms with a vengeance. So after knowing him for the last few days, I don't think the puffer stood a chance. Needless to say, his name fits!

As for the rock, it looks rough but it isn't. I dumped it into a silk panty hose to make sure, as I know about the stocking test and there were no rips. Didn't want his beautiful fins to get snagged and ripped up.


----------



## Kisiel

Whoa, so many gorgeous tanks and fish! Here's my tanks and their inhabitants  I have zero creative skills especially when it comes to decorating tanks, but I try. Everything is filtered and heated.

3 gallon with Narrow Leaf Java Fern and Ludwigia Repens. I'm not sure why that one stem is so long, I think it needs trimming haha. 
Here resides Lucifer, my grumpy Delta Tail boy. I've had him since August and he's my first betta. He's friendly towards me but doesn't tolerate other people or animals, especially not my boyfriend who always gets flared at haha. He's not very skilled when it comes to making bubble nests (you can see near the thermometer) and usually his bubbles are scattered all over the tank, but that's okay, it's kinda cute. He hates the green net and his favourite great is frozen bloodworms. 











5 gallon with a moss ball, Anubias Nana, regular Java Fern, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Murdannia Keisak, Ludwigia Repens and some other unknown plants. I will probably add some more plants to this setup. 
Here lives Medusa, my baby betta girl. I've had her for almost a week and there's not much to say about her other than the fact that even though she's very curious of everything, she gets scared easily. She chases the tweezers when it's feeding time and goes crazy for frozen brine shrimp. It's really difficult to take a good photo of her because she doesn't stay still and is so small, so please excuse the blurry picture.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT

Heres my state on this thread


----------



## Sylerwin

Here's my new betta. It's his first day here with me, checking out his 6.6gal tank with two little dwarf frogs


----------



## battynatty2003

52 gallons


----------



## regenfliege

Here's Fred's home. I gave my other tank to my little brother for his birthday. I got the kritter keeper from a friend (who was keeping a 3in turtle in it! :shock. The turtle is mine now and has a much bigger tank, so I decided to use this for a betta.


----------



## Remi

My tank is still under decorating construction. But this was it with the first few plants. Still needs some hidey holes and plants.


----------



## Smaugy

*Smaugy's home*

Hi everyone, 

here's little Smaugy, I've had him for only three weeks. 2.6G planted. For some reason he likes to dive head down into the sword, perhaps he thinks he's a leaf...:roll:


----------



## saor

Here are my first three go's at scaping.










Custom tank from Thailand, somewhere around 4 gallons.










*









*My lava tank, 4+ gallons



















Gargoyle bridge tank, also 4+ gallons.

Fish haven't been added yet, letting them cycle with the plants. I have one more that isn't finished. All of them have filters and heaters. The decorations in the tanks are the filters. Watched how to do it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIrQ_RWGRKI


----------



## owagner2501

Here we have a 6.6 gallon Bookshelf Tank with "Angel Boy", few RCS and Celestial Pearl Danios...








Next a 5 Gallon tank with my pride and joy "Chippy"...He also lives with a few RCS and CPDs...














3 Gallon Cube with Thomas and few RCS - Ultimately Thomas is going back into a community tank..I put him in here to slim him down a bit...








10 Gallon Community tank with "Pretty Boy", Cory Catfish, CPDs and RCS ...


----------



## lilnaugrim

saor said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My lava tank, 4+ gallons


Be careful, you have a plant in there called an Aluminum Plant, it's not actually aquatic and will eventually rot. It's the one with broad green leafs and the white spots on it. Everything else looks great though!


----------



## saor

lilnaugrim said:


> Be careful, you have a plant in there called an Aluminum Plant, it's not actually aquatic and will eventually rot. It's the one with broad green leafs and the white spots on it. Everything else looks great though!


Thanks for that, still trying to learn about all the different plants that stores will sell as "aquatic." Things are a lot different now....


----------



## lilnaugrim

saor said:


> Thanks for that, still trying to learn about all the different plants that stores will sell as "aquatic." Things are a lot different now....


Np! It happens, unfortunately more frequently now though. That plant will make a really great house plant though if you pot it ^_^


----------



## saor

lilnaugrim said:


> Np! It happens, unfortunately more frequently now though. That plant will make a really great house plant though if you pot it ^_^


Good idea, now I'm going to have to find something else to do the jungle theme with in that back corner


----------



## lilnaugrim

saor said:


> Good idea, now I'm going to have to find something else to do the jungle theme with in that back corner


You could use Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis), that has relatively broad leaves. That or Giant Hygrophila (Hygrophila Compacta (Kompacta is the same thing)). Or Ludwigia Repens (Broadleaf Ludwigia)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Np! It happens, unfortunately more frequently now though. That plant will make a really great house plant though if you pot it ^_^


Aluminum plant also does great in ripariums (roots in water and leaves above water). If you have an HOB you can take off the lid, move the foam to the to and stuff the base of the aluminum plant in there.


----------



## saor

Aqua Aurora said:


> Aluminum plant also does great in ripariums (roots in water and leaves above water). If you have an HOB you can take off the lid, move the foam to the to and stuff the base of the aluminum plant in there.


In that tank the filter is the volcano...

may incorporate this idea http://homeony.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/3897154.jpg, and just hang the neck through the top. My project for the night is making lids for the tanks.


----------



## redheadlja

Sylerwin said:


> Here's my new betta. It's his first day here with me, checking out his 6.6gal tank with two little dwarf frogs


I LOVE your tank! It's beautiful!:-D


----------



## redheadlja

afirose333 said:


> I finally finished cycling my tank and got my first betta. Here is Mori!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I love the way your tank looks! Mori is beautiful!


----------



## Polkadot

@owagner2501 - Very nice tanks! I wish they sold those bookshelf tanks here.


----------



## Sylerwin

Owagner, I have the same bookshelf tank. What light are you using?


----------



## Betta Ray

Gonna get an upgrade, found a deal on a 10 gallon rig


----------



## owagner2501

Sylerwin... This is just an LED Desk lamp that I got from Lowes...It's just a temporary solution until I find something else... I found that the light that came with the tank was killing my frogbit (floating plant)...I think it was too close to the surface...


----------



## Remi

So aside from the fact that I will be trashing the old green plant for a new one soon, probably this weekend, Quints tank I think is set. I knew he wanted more cover so I dug up some old stuff for him and he is in love with his hallow tree. 











Now I need to go shopping for Sharpie. His tank is so empty and boring but I have nothing for it at the moment.


----------



## yogosans14

Lizzies home


----------



## AngelFins

RAINBOW DASH! lol Love it!!


----------



## yogosans14

My halfmoons grump and my brand NEW double tail Betta without a mame right now going in the 10g divided tank.

Does it look safe? I don't want to wake up with one Betta on the same side as the other >. <


----------



## AngelFins

Samurai's current layout. Pretty good picture for such a crappy camera XD


----------



## Remi

yogosans14 said:


> My halfmoons grump and my brand NEW double tail Betta without a mame right now going in the 10g divided tank.
> 
> Does it look safe? I don't want to wake up with one Betta on the same side as the other >. <


Are those rocks all that are supporting the bottom of the divider? I would not be comfortable with that at all. 
I have gravel in my tank but it's a good inch/inch and a half up from the bottom of each divider for stability.


----------



## yogosans14

Remi said:


> Are those rocks all that are supporting the bottom of the divider? I would not be comfortable with that at all.
> I have gravel in my tank but it's a good inch/inch and a half up from the bottom of each divider for stability.


No, its just for extra precautions.


----------



## Kithy

Honestly you can never tell unless you use sealant and basically glue it to the tank. I thought my was secure and woke up to a fish fight. No idea how he got over, couldn't find a gap anywhere.


----------



## Akai Ika




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum!

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Remi

yogosans14 said:


> No, its just for extra precautions.


Then I don't see why it wouldn't be safe. 
I have mine divided into three sections and right now the middle is empty. So if one did escape his side they'd still be apart. 
I'd just go with the keep an eye on it method. All you can do to know for sure.


Kithy said:


> Honestly you can never tell unless you use sealant and basically glue it to the tank. I thought my was secure and woke up to a fish fight. No idea how he got over, couldn't find a gap anywhere.


They're smart little guys. Could he maybe have jumped? That was my main concern when I cut mine. It's nearly flush with the lid. 
But when Quint was in his side all alone he would swim up and down the dividers like he was looking for a way around. Must have thought the gravel was greener on the other side.


----------



## Boshia




----------



## Polkadot

@ Boshia - Just wow!


----------



## Kim

Gorgeous tank Boshia!! I love all the color


----------



## AngelFins

@Boshia
I showed my little sister that picture and she thought it was a painting! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Boshia

Thanks guys . I'm having a lot of fun with this tank, I like watching Blitz navigate his way around!


----------



## bradleyjames77

My ten gallon


----------



## Danno

A bit of an update on my first 10 gallon tank, buying plants can become addicting lol.


----------



## Schmoo

Wow, Danno...your tank is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Polkadot

@bradleyjames & @Danno - gorgeous tanks!


----------



## Danno

Schmoo said:


> Wow, Danno...your tank is GORGEOUS!





Polkadot said:


> @bradleyjames & @Danno - gorgeous tanks!


Thanks, my youngest daughter and I have had a wonderful time (minus the mistakes and lost fish) setting up our first tank.


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert

Sorry for the large pictures/page stretch!
Here's some pics of my 10-gallon bowl. It has filtering rocks, an air pump, a sponge filter, and a light. I keep the temp between 76 and 78 degrees. The plants are plastic and silk.
Fish: Betta, Guppy, Molly, Platy (One of each) This is Herbert's current residence.


----------



## yogosans14

Where do you guys get all your plants from? At petsmart they are to expensive


----------



## Krys

Gabe and Jazz's homes!


----------



## Krys

[deleted]

(Double posted on accident! >.<)


----------



## yogosans14

Awsome tanks Krys


----------



## hgual22

This is my 10 gallon, home of Olive the honey gourami and 6 endlers, tho this pic was taken last week, so the endlers were still in quarantine. All are in now! A huge blue mystery snail and about a dozen pond and ramshorn snails.









Here is my 5.5, home of my betta Atlas and 2 nertite snails.









And my other 5.5, home of my betta Sushi, a nerite snail and a ghost shrimp.









And here is my moms betta, George. He was in a small 1gal unheated,unfiltered tank for the longest time, and my mom didnt want anything bigger or a 'noisey filter' and if I said anything about a heater she told me george liked the cold. Finally I convinced her otherwise and he is now happy with my spare tank, filter and heater. George is in the kitchen, all other tanks are in my room.


----------



## Jazzy79

wow these are all great tanks giving me some great ideas on how to set up mines


----------



## BlackMoon

I've had this ten gallon tank for eleven years. Hasn't changed much. It's pretty low maintenance. It houses two Kuhli loaches(Seven or Eight years old years old), a Golden loach (Nine or Ten years old), two Corey catfish(Five years old) and my new Betta that replaced my last one which lived Four years.
I had just took out about half of the plants and all of the Java Moss on the driftwood before I discovered this forum and took these pics.
[URL="[/URL]
Here is a pic of Four of the Five at feeding time.The Golden loach I only see twice a year when i lift the driftwood out to clean under it. I try to feed the Betta first so he won't eat the other's shrimp pellets, but it never works.
[URL="[/URL]
Here is a little better shot of the Beta.
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## AngelFins

@blackmoon
Your betta is gorgeous! Mine tries to eat the shrimp pellets too but he doesn't like them much and spits it out lol does yours do that???


----------



## BlackMoon

AngelFins said:


> @blackmoon
> Your betta is gorgeous! Mine tries to eat the shrimp pellets too but he doesn't like them much and spits it out lol does yours do that???


Thank you. My beta will actually eat the shrimp pellets after they are in there a while and soften up.


----------



## afirose333

redheadlja said:


> I love the way your tank looks! Mori is beautiful!


Thank you so much!

*An update since then: Sadly after that picture was taken I found my little guy was biting his tail. I assumed from stressed from lack of privacy, since the front of the tank was pretty sparse (though I worried it may have been a couple of the plants snagging it too).

So I high tailed it to Petco and Petsmart and got him a couple softer plants, as well as a full (over-sized) fern for coverage. I pulled his favorite plant forward (the yellow/orange wide leaf), to help him feel more comfortable at the front of the tank and lined the front sides of the tank with the new soft plants for corner privacy (reflection issues). Leaving the over-sized purple fern wrapped around the heater in the back.

A week later I added a floating lotus flower for coverage (he really hates the overhead lamp due to reflection issues, I've had to work him up to having it on for a few hours a day without stressing him too much), as well as a feeding ring to make meal time less messy. I also plucked one of the stems from the purple fern to thin it out, because it was just too much smushed in the back of the tank. lol

His tail is now growing back, thank goodness! And he loves to sleep on the purple fern leaf directly under the lotus flower, cradled against the warm heater. So adorable! ^_^*
http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yogosans14

New un named betta in her 2.5 gallon national geographic tank


----------



## yogosans14

Better quality picture


----------



## Betta Ray

Here's my new Double tail's home!










Gotta add some more gravel, but a nice roomy enviorment


----------



## Nautilus splendens

Hello! Thought I would post a picture of my first betta in his tank. He is a marbled butterfly plankat; not quite a halfmoon I believe, and his name is Haku!
He currently resides in about a 2 gallon gumball machine turned aquarium. Unfortunately I succumbed to the "betta's are best in a small bowl" myth when I first put his tank together, and after being on this forum for only a little while, soon realized the errors of my ways! 

in a few days he will be in a big ole 10 gallon aquascaped tank with a few neon tetra buddies perhaps. for now, here he is in all his beauty. 
ps, i hope the picture worked because i have no idea what im doing!


----------



## Kim

Nautilus splendens said:


> Hello! Thought I would post a picture of my first betta in his tank. He is a marbled butterfly plankat; not quite a halfmoon I believe, and his name is Haku!
> He currently resides in about a 2 gallon gumball machine turned aquarium. Unfortunately I succumbed to the "betta's are best in a small bowl" myth when I first put his tank together, and after being on this forum for only a little while, soon realized the errors of my ways!
> 
> in a few days he will be in a big ole 10 gallon aquascaped tank with a few neon tetra buddies perhaps. for now, here he is in all his beauty.
> ps, i hope the picture worked because i have no idea what im doing!


I can't see the pic, but I just wanted to say that it's great you are upgrading him to a 10 gallon! He will love all the swimming space :-D.


----------



## Nautilus splendens

Hope it worked this time!


----------



## Kithy

Glad you were able to curb the biting ^_^ It's always awesome to figure out what you can do to stop it.

Tank looks lovely as well :B


----------



## Remi

So Quint had to get his own tank again. He did not do well with having a neighbor. Poor guy got so stressed and obsessive with the neighbor that he bit his own tail. In two years he's never done that. I'm pretty sure he thought it was the other guy and snapped at it. :-(

So here he is back in his own home.


----------



## pokephish

My bettas
Satoshi Nakamoto in a Spec V


----------



## pokephish

Murray Rothbard in a SpecIII


----------



## MaeLily

Pokephish - I really love the plants in their own containers within the tank. Do you have them planted in soil or right into the stones? Such a clean, sharp look to it!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Make sure the java fern (far left in 'vase' in tank) does not have its rhizome covered by the rocks/gravel, it needs to be exposed to the water column, if buried it will rot and the plant will die.
What is the one in the 'vase' on the far right? a sword of some kind? If so I hope thee is a hole at the bottom of the vase/jar for its roots to grow out and down into the substrate below. Swords get huge root systems (btw shove a rot tab way down in there is if is a sword, they are big root feeders, and major iron hogs).


----------



## Betta Ray

Aurora, are you some kind of wizard?

As N.K.O.T.B., some of the things you say are just wow. Like i know how you know, but have really done that much with fishes?

Friend request coming soon :lol:


----------



## yogosans14

Just got this tamk today on sale at petsmart 

Bubbles on the left side and my new no named CT on the right.


----------



## Betta Ray

How do you make your tank stick to the wall like that?;-)


----------



## yogosans14

Want that reply to me or someone else?


----------



## Betta Ray

yogosans14 said:


> Want that reply to me or someone else?


LOL j/k, the album uploader made all my pictures flipped too. The marble countertop looked like wall for a second! Love the tank setup by the way!!!

I wanna start planting some aquatic plants, what's a good one that wont wreak havok :evil: on the water? I rather stay fake then make a mess of things you know?:roll:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Xerxes' 7.1g AquaTop cube


Aristocoles 6.1 Aquatop bow front



Both on my Desk



Magnu's 2-3g Bubble bowl and Alastors' 2g Anchor cookie jar + >0.5 planted vase (no fish)... I need to get individual close ups of these tanks again.*







Betta Ray said:


> LOL j/k, the album uploader made all my pictures flipped too. The marble countertop looked like wall for a second! Love the tank setup by the way!!!
> 
> I wanna start planting some aquatic plants, what's a good one that wont wreak havok :evil: on the water? I rather stay fake then make a mess of things you know?:roll:


The only plant that "wreaks havoc" I'd say is duckweed, but only because once its in a tank its very hard to get rid of (1 tiny leaf hidden somewhere will turn into a full covered at the water surface in a few weeks), it sticks to your arms/hands when you dip them in the tank, and if you have a HOB they can clog it when pushed under water by the outflow then sucked into the intake.. That said though as a fast grower duckweed is good for helping absorb nitrates. But live plants -as long as their needs are met (lighting, nutrients, co2, temp)- do not "make a mess". Java fern, anubias, and mosses are common starter plants. None of them need any special ferts and also should not be shoved into the substrate (better to tie them to decor), however they are low light slow growers so they won't absorb nitrates as fast as some plants, and if you leave lights (should be 6500Kelvin bulbs if you can find them or 6200-6700K works) on too long/have too high a wattage (for CFLs 9-14 will give low to medium light depending on distance from substrate)/lights are too close to substrate you will end up with hair algae. Some faster growing starters are hygrofilia, anacharis, hornwort.. these are all stem plants that can be floated or put in the substrate. Along with duckweed other (less invasive) floaters include salvia minimia, frogbit, and dwarf water lettuce (don't get the non dwarf.. those buggers get HUGE).


----------



## Betta Ray

Thanks! Off to research


----------



## Schmoo

Mace and Grievous have a new home... c:






​


----------



## Aqua Aurora

HAH mustache straw? awesome!


----------



## bubblesaurus

Captain America's tank as of today. In the process of changing it to a patriotic theme. Red, white, and blue gravel with the usual logo for Captain America as the back ground.


----------



## Schmoo

Aqua Aurora said:


> HAH mustache straw? awesome!


Yes. x3 I love mustaches~


----------



## countyrd419

I already posted this but I will share it again. Here is Patriot's tank decked out for the holidays.


----------



## sanjiandfriends

This is my new setup for my betta Sanji. He is in a Fluval Spec V. He is about 11 months old. I got him in February so I am going to assume he is almost a year old.


----------



## kjg1029

beautiful tanks everybody! I love being able to see every one elses ideas!...i might even have to steal a fewxD lol!


----------



## Betta Ray

I recently added a sponge filter /water ride lol and some black stone henge things I saw in the DIY thread, i'll post a video when I can. 

Also getting a pen plaxx 2.7 tank kit for aku, cause he seems happy , but the bowl just isnt clean looking


----------



## HomerJay

Hi, I am new to the site. This is my 40G sorority setup. I need to get some height added with some taller plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim

HomerJay said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. This is my 40G sorority setup. I need to get some height added with some taller plants.


Love the minimalistic look with the lilies and anubias! Are the girls in there right now? Or are you waiting?

EDIT: Also, may I suggest some Myriophyllum Mattogrosense for the back for tall plants? They grow pretty fast and make wonderful cover!


----------



## HomerJay

Thanks. I put 6 in last night. I may add a few more tonight. The tank was my old goldfish setup, so it has been running for about a year and a half. They were in there for the pic, but they are pretty small and were exploring the plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim

HomerJay said:


> Thanks. I put 6 in last night. I may add a few more tonight. The tank was my old goldfish setup, so it has been running for about a year and a half. They were in there for the pic, but they are pretty small and were exploring the plants.


You're certainly all six are females? I only ask because I see organized bubbles up there, I realize you have an airstone/sponge filter or something, but just wanted to make sure before you get in trouble with some breeding or some terrorizing


----------



## HomerJay

lilnaugrim said:


> You're certainly all six are females? I only ask because I see organized bubbles up there, I realize you have an airstone/sponge filter or something, but just wanted to make sure before you get in trouble with some breeding or some terrorizing


The bubbles are from Prazipro. I added it since they are all new and I figure it won't hurt to treat them. I hope they are all females. I got them from my LFS which is usually pretty good with their identifying stock.

The airstone is in there in the back of the Buddha to keep the water from stagnating inside of him. When you add Prazi to a tank, it changes the bubbles to a much finer size bubble, which results in those bubble collections on the surface.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahh gotcha, yeah, that will create bubbles for sure. If you want you can send me well lit pictures of them through PM (you'd have to upload to somewhere like Photobucket since you can't put attachments on PMs) and I can just help make sure they're females if there are some you are uncertain of. You don't have to though if you don't want to ^_^ just offering!


----------



## HomerJay

lilnaugrim said:


> Ahh gotcha, yeah, that will create bubbles for sure. If you want you can send me well lit pictures of them through PM (you'd have to upload to somewhere like Photobucket since you can't put attachments on PMs) and I can just help make sure they're females if there are some you are uncertain of. You don't have to though if you don't want to ^_^ just offering!


I'll see how things progress, and if I have suspicions, I will definitely ask. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lovely 40g breeder tank! How long have you have the anubias? I see a lot of nitrate deprived nans or barterie -coffefolia has a tanner/browner underside to their leaves and I see green under yours.
Is your lighting "low" or "medium"? You can try some sword plants, there are several variety and sizes. I think ozelot sword would compliment your lilies.


----------



## HomerJay

Aqua Aurora said:


> Lovely 40g breeder tank! How long have you have the anubias? I see a lot of nitrate deprived nans or barterie -coffefolia has a tanner/browner underside to their leaves and I see green under yours.
> Is your lighting "low" or "medium"? You can try some sword plants, there are several variety and sizes. I think ozelot sword would compliment your lilies.


Thanks. The anubias are probably between 1 and 2 years old. I have split them a few times. I did a lot of big water changes with my goldfish to keep nitrates as low as possible, and don't really fertilize or feed them. I would classify my lighting as low. it's a Beamworks 36" led fixture. I think I would have a problem with swords as they are heavy root feeders and my sand is less than an inch thick. I am not sure it would support a sword.


----------



## MaeLily

Hello everyone! Beautiful tanks, as usual! I did a little updating to Wally's 5 gallon yesterday. Changed out his gravel for black sand and added some dwarf water lettuce purchased from Lilnaugrim! Thanks again for answering all my questions Lilnaugrim ^^ Wally went to work last night building nests around his new top cover 



There is rooibos in his tank, not horridly dirty water


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looking really good Mae! I'm glad Wally liked it already!! :-D


----------



## carlos puron

Some updated pics of my favorite tanks


----------



## Jaclynn

Here is Fizz's new home! A 5 gallon tank with some new plants put in after his water change. 

Bigger photo here!


----------



## castorag

I know that a lot of folks hate the smaller tanks, but Guido, my office buddy, gets his water changed every day (it's one of those 2L pour-in-fresh-and-the-old-comes-siphoning-out-the-spout tanks) and he must be happy about it because he makes me bubble nests all the time. He's been in my office now for eight months and is healthy and happy as a clam as far as I can tell. Live plant, grows, needs a little pruning now and then. Low-budget teeny stick heater on an intermittent timer, thermometer probe to check on things, consistently 75-81 degrees F. No lights other than when I'm in the office and what comes in the window. Oddly, the cats completely ignore him.


----------



## lilnaugrim

castorag said:


> I know that a lot of folks hate the smaller tanks, but Guido, my office buddy, gets his water changed every day (it's one of those 2L pour-in-fresh-and-the-old-comes-siphoning-out-the-spout tanks) and he must be happy about it because he makes me bubble nests all the time. He's been in my office now for eight months and is healthy and happy as a clam as far as I can tell. Live plant, grows, needs a little pruning now and then. Low-budget teeny stick heater on an intermittent timer, thermometer probe to check on things, consistently 75-81 degrees F.


Actually, if he makes a nest, it's not because he's happy (betta's don't feel emotion the same way we do) but it's because the other two out of three basic needs have been met; shelter, and food, so the last is reproducing and bubblenests are a part of that. But it doesn't mean he's happy, even a sick betta could make a nest.

Most of here really don't mind smaller tanks if they're kept up proper is all  I do want to suggest though, do you ever do 100% changes or anything? Those siphon thingies were proven not to clean out all the waste so he could still be sitting in some nasty stuff at the bottom :-/

I assume that is him in your avatar? He's beautiful and huge too! Gosh!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Jaclynn said:


> Here is Fizz's new home! A 5 gallon tank with some new plants put in after his water change.
> 
> Bigger photo here!




Wow! Beautiful! Fizz is stunning!!!

Where's his shark ?


----------



## castorag

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, if he makes a nest, it's not because he's happy (betta's don't feel emotion the same way we do) but it's because the other two out of three basic needs have been met; shelter, and food, so the last is reproducing and bubblenests are a part of that. But it doesn't mean he's happy, even a sick betta could make a nest.
> 
> Most of here really don't mind smaller tanks if they're kept up proper is all  I do want to suggest though, do you ever do 100% changes or anything? Those siphon thingies were proven not to clean out all the waste so he could still be sitting in some nasty stuff at the bottom :-/
> 
> I assume that is him in your avatar? He's beautiful and huge too! Gosh!


He's my first betta so I don't have a lot of comparison. Holding the ruler up against the tank he looks to be about 1.75 inches from nose to base of tail. He's a beautiful red/orange/black, which doesn't show up much in the picture either.

Every morning when I go to the office downstairs, I flip the lid and give him some food, and go to the kitchen to make my own breakfast and get a 2L container of tap water at about 78degF with the right amount of water treatment added (for those of you who took chemistry and algebra, it's easy to figure out how much that is if the bottle says 5cc/38L, LOL-- I use a 1cc syringe to measure out 0.26cc). 

I bring my breakfast back to the office, he's done with his, and I pour in 2L of treated water and the siphon pours out 2L of yesterday's water. I can see the bottom of the tank easily; if there is any residual stuff that doesn't come out, about 2x/week, I put the turkey baster nozzle right down to the bottom corner and agitate the "trough" floor while I pour in the clean water. Any lost food pellets or other mung floats right out and up the siphon. 

I did replace the little glass aquarium "rocks" with bigger polished rocks after about a month, because the mung was hanging up in the small ones and not falling down to the open space below the rocks at the bottom of the tank. Bigger rocks > bigger gaps (but not big enough for him to get into) > better flush.

I don't see what the big deal is about a 100% flush every day. With this set-up, it takes me no more than three minutes, including filling up the "In" jug and pouring the "Out" jug into my plants-- free fish fertilizer! And Guido (you know, "sleeps with the fishes...") looks great.


----------



## Kithy

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Fizz is stunning!!!
> 
> Where's his shark ?


Shaaaaark!! 

Course, I like it when Gnar says it :B If we're talking about the same thing.


----------



## Jaclynn

litelboyblu said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Fizz is stunning!!!
> 
> Where's his shark ?


Thank you! I need to get hime a shark, don't I! Would only make sense. 



Kithy said:


> Shaaaaark!!
> 
> Course, I like it when Gnar says it :B If we're talking about the same thing.


So cute when Gnar says it!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Kithy said:


> Shaaaaark!!
> 
> Course, I like it when Gnar says it :B If we're talking about the same thing.


 I think we are! :lol:


----------



## Creativemind243

Here's Frederick's new 10 gallon I just got set up for him today  (Yes, I'm getting him acclimated in the picture lol)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Awesome set up! The skull adds a nice touch to the tank


----------



## Betta Ray

Aku's little villa lol


----------



## yogosans14

Starting ky sorioty!!! Just bought a crap Load of real and silk plants..does this look like enough cover?


----------



## Creativemind243

litelboyblu said:


> Awesome set up! The skull adds a nice touch to the tank


Oh, thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks good crativemind, add a few more silk plants and it will be really nice for him  Betta's love their silk ;-) haha


----------



## Polkadot

*My gorgeous new little HMPK boy Arrow in his 30L tank with black quartz gravel,silk plants,leaf hammock,log cave & IAL.He is so cute! *:mrgreen:


----------



## Roxy




----------



## BlueInkFish

Roxy said:


>


Oh my! Simple and unique! An outstanding presentation with an elegant betta!

Btw, I really like your signature !


----------



## ZO5A2

*Eddie's Tank*

When I got Eddie, I purchased a 2.5 gallon tank. It came with a filter but the current was quite strong. I had a difficult time baffling it so I removed it all together.

l know that from the various angles, the tank looks jammed back, but really he seems to have quite a bit of room. After the new year, I plan to upgrade him to a larger tank, possibly 10 gallon. I'll have to do some more research on cycling, etc.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Eddie looks like a happy camper. 

Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Here is Poseidon's 5.5 gallon tank  It may look dirty, but I assure you it's not! The dirty look is due to a combination of tannins in the water and bad lighting. Poseidon doesn't seem to mind the tannins and I think the dark water is helping the half dozen guppy fry survive. I let a female guppy give birth in there and now there are a bunch of babies. They'll be moved out of there and into bigger tanks once they're full grown.


----------



## katydidmischief

Recently upgraded the 10 to a 20L, and while I miss my well-planted 10, I think the 20L is coming along nicely.


----------



## SplashyBetta

katydidmischief said:


> Recently upgraded the 10 to a 20L, and while I miss my well-planted 10, I think the 20L is coming along nicely.


Gorgeous tank! Love the plants! Looks really big... Are you sure that's 20L :shock: LOL


----------



## SplashyBetta

Never mind, I just realized you probably mean 20 long not 20 liters! Oops.


----------



## katydidmischief

Yup, 20 Long. :-D And thank you!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Is it bad that I started reading through the entire thread from page 1 yesterday and now I'm on page 733?  I'm not reading all the text posts, but I am looking at each and every picture! I have no life. LOL ;-)


----------



## clopez1

Here's Samson 10 gallon home. He shares it with a platy.


----------



## katydidmischief

SplashyBetta said:


> Is it bad that I started reading through the entire thread from page 1 yesterday and now I'm on page 733?  I'm not reading all the text posts, but I am looking at each and every picture! I have no life. LOL ;-)


Nope! I've been gone from this forum for some time and I'm doing the same! :-D


----------



## Kvnsu

Heres mine  (5.5 gallon tank) Housing, 1 betta, 2 ghost shrimp, 5 galaxy rasbora (Celestial Danios) and a nerite snail. All has been going well so far.


----------



## kjg1029

nice tank!!!


----------



## Kvnsu

kjg1029 said:


> nice tank!!!


Thanks !!:-D


----------



## Roxy

litelboyblu said:


> Oh my! Simple and unique! An outstanding presentation with an elegant betta!
> 
> Btw, I really like your signature !


Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## lukesadler

Hi I have just taken some pics of my new trio tank  The one of the left is Sparky, Middle is Fantail and Right is Sonic


----------



## VictoriaS

*Jonah's Tank*

Here's Jonah in his little 2.5 gal. He keeps me company next to my computer as I work.  
At the top you can see a baffle I made from a plastic produce box. The top of the filter is also a light switch that you tap to turn on, so I had to get creative to work around that.
He seems to like playing around the glass jar.


----------



## bones221286

Here's a picture of my 20g Betta tank. It has 5 bleeding heart tetra's 3 Cory catfish (2 emerald green 1 panda) 2 clown pleco's and a Delta Tail Betta


----------



## mhmcandii

*Clem's home*

New to the betta experience. My boyfriend and I love our new little friend.

Here is our 5 gallon set up. Clem seems to love it.


----------



## Sadist

10 gallon tank -- I'm a little concerned that Mr. Fish likes to swim between the thermometer and aquarium. I'm trying to heal his fins up after his experience in the pet store. The second heater is because our house is in the 50's and 60's in the winter, and even a 100 watt heater couldn't keep the tank warm.


----------



## Veloran

This is what it looked like when I first set it up, don't like the plant placement but I'm not tearing up that tank, lol.


----------



## LadyNightraven

mhmcandii said:


> New to the betta experience. My boyfriend and I love our new little friend.
> 
> Here is our 5 gallon set up. Clem seems to love it.


Lovely setup! Where did you get the little rock cave? I'd love to get something like it for one of my boys.


----------



## mhmcandii

LadyNightraven said:


> Lovely setup! Where did you get the little rock cave? I'd love to get something like it for one of my boys.


It was about 15 dollars from Petsmart.


----------



## charliegill110

here is my 10gal


----------



## shooter

So many different threads of tank pics. I am so excited for my first fish in many years that I couldn't help myself, I just posted in a few of them! All set up and just waiting for Bruce to arrive from Thailand in a few days!

2.8 gallon fluval spec









The mod I did to reduce the flow strength:









And the surface skimmer to reduce bio-film and also discourage Bruce from resting against the intake grate:


And last but not least - Bruce...


----------



## Fishgirl9

Aww you have a Data too!! Here is Data's tank cycling without him. New Photo of him in his new home soon!


----------



## clairefish

I love all the tanks in this thread, I have spent quite a bit of time looking at and enjoying everyone's creativity, so I'll post my own updates. Live and learn as an aquarium owner... had Aristotle's 10g fixture break, so decided on using a grow-bulb as replacement until I can get another hood. Big mistake, had an explosion of water sprite growth. Send help.










So I unloaded some into Temari's 10g tank of course.  (Just cleaned)










And my pride and joy 55 gallon tank, which sadly cannot be transported to my apartment and resides at my parents' house.


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful Giant HMPK boy Boss in his tank!* :mrgreen:


----------



## rushdoggie

> And last but not least - Bruce...


_Swoon_...Bruce is stunning!


----------



## Reccka

Shion's swaggin' new 5 gallon. I can't really take credit for much of the decorating though. I mostly just copied the box the tank came in(It came with the gravel and decorations) 

But I couldn't leave out Shion's plants and his favorite glass jar cave.


----------



## Minty1612

This is my new Betta's tank. His name is Tael. I've bought (more) plants today so will take a photo in a bit with them in. It's looking a bit tatty - need to scrape the loose leaves off the top lol.


----------



## Roxy

My betta in his new tank ( aquatop zen nano 3g )










New gravel too.

I returned the previous tank he was in. ( fluval spec 3 ) >_<


----------



## Tree

all of my tanks so far =)


----------



## Roxy

Roxy said:


> My betta in his new tank ( aquatop zen nano 3g )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New gravel too.
> 
> I returned the previous tank he was in. ( fluval spec 3 ) >_<


Update: I do not recommend aquatop zen nano 3g/4g/5g. The pump was silent on the first day but it started buzzing pretty loud on the second day. I will be returning that tank and a new one is coming my way. ( I'm not going to purchase all-in-one tank ever again. ) 

I ordered 3.5g landen rimless low iron tank ( my friend said that the quality and workmanship is comparable to an ada tank ), zoomed nano 10 canister filter, and wave point clamp light. I'll post picture(s) whenever I'm done setting it up. ( it just got shipped today )


----------



## Nikki86

*Pretty boys home*

2.5 gallon bow front


----------



## Nikki86

*2.5*

2.5 gallon bow front with internal filter and heater


----------



## kjg1029

I would be careful with thoose plastic plants.....they could tear your bettas beautiful fins!!


----------



## Nikki86

*Plastic plants*

Thank you for the info I have already swapped them out for silk plants


----------



## kjg1029

that's absolutely great to hear!


----------



## Schmoo

A few weeks ago I bought a new plant for Grievous (left side of the tank). I'm pretty satisfied with how it all looks now. :3


----------



## Sadist

I'm in the middle of a water change, so there's a bit of water mess, but here's my tiny 2.5 gallon. There's a filter and a heater in there, too.

Do you think the plants are a bit much? I bought a pack of "middle ground plants" which all go to the top and make lots of hiding spots for her.


----------



## rushdoggie

Here is Ghosty in his 2.5 mini bow. He has a heater, and a buddy apple snail who is ancient but still kicking. I hung an old calendar picture on the back of the tank as a "backdrop" because, well, it was there. 

This photo makes the tank look dense, but its sort of an illusion. There are lots of places to swim around and he seems to love swimming into and through his various plants. He has recovered fully from his getting stuck in the filter episode and his fins look healed. He seems very happy and active.


----------



## Sadist

He looks very happy and healthy!


----------



## Nikki86

*New 10 gallon divided betta tank*

I just bought 2 new boys tonight and I can't wait to see them in their new home .


----------



## Sadist

How are they doing? I bet they're happy with all that space!


----------



## Nikki86

*New boys*

They seem to be happy this morning! Last night when I put them in the tank it seemed to freak them out lol


----------



## Marvelfan8

*Jarvis' tank!*

Hi! I'm new here, so please bear with me 

This is my male crowntail betta, Jarvis' new home! It is a 1.1 gallon Tetra Halfmoon Betta Tank  I put mixed-colored stones in the bottom, 2 green silk plants on both sides, an orange and yellow silk plant "ball", and a leaf hammock. I only bought Jarvis yesterday but he has been in his tank for about 18 hours and seems to love it!

The tank also has a movable LED light that can be placed on the top of the tank or underneath it. Apologies for the air bubbles, these were taken within an hour or two of putting the water into the tank.


----------



## Sadist

Nikki86 said:


> They seem to be happy this morning! Last night when I put them in the tank it seemed to freak them out lol


I'm glad they're doing better!

@Marvelfan8 I love crowntails! I hope he's happy in there! He might like a little heater, too.


----------



## Remi

So I brought this guy home yesterday. My old guy was four years old and finally passed about two weeks ago so this tank was empty.
Went out and bought two more plants for this guy tank. 

I want some really small ones or rocks to fill the bottom in more but I haven't seen anything that I like. I want to make him a cave.


----------



## katydidmischief

So the cory cats and the pleco have been doing some redecorating :roll: (aka unrooting some of the plants) so my 20 is currently in need of some work:









I just ordered some anchors off of Amazon and hopefully I can at least get them to stay on the bottom of the tank if not in the gravel.


----------



## fis

Here is my 50 litre aquarium, the red stone will be removed when the Redmoor wood stops floating   . Inside there are 40-50 RCS and an assassin snail, I'm planning to get some Celestial Danios too.










and here is "his highness" chilling in the shade


----------



## katydidmischief

That is a gorgeous tank, fis.


----------



## fis

Thanks @katydidmischief, the tank is newly planted (4 days) but with the light and the fertilizers I add I hope the plants will do well (plus all of them are not demanding plants), I can already see some growing.


----------



## Sadist

What an awesome tank, and your fish is beautiful, too!


----------



## bettabrittney

This is Norbert's home. It's the LED Aqueon 5.0 (5 gallons). It's newly planted (about 6 days now) with four java ferns attached to small rocks, two anubias barteris also attached to small rocks, 3 marimo balls, and an Indian Almond leaf floating on top for some tannins.


----------



## serartic

I loved seeing people's tanks and their bettas so much I wanted to contribute!
I don't have a fully decided name for my betta yet  so here is my betta and his current home.
He is fairly new, I went to petco on New Years Eve at Petco, as soon as he caught my eye, I immediately knew I would be walking out with him because he is a exactly what I wanted in a betta  









My 2.5 gallon tank which I have placed on my desk.









A close up of my betta, He came with torn fins but other than that seems to be in good health, a fixable cosmetic issue is no biggie


----------



## Nikki86

*Wow*

@fis. I love your betta he is simply gorgeous!


----------



## fis

Thanks Nikki


----------



## Drache

I posted a pic of my betta tank month ago but from time to time you need to change it a little bit. ;-)

So here is my 30ltr. Cube:










The new plants have to grow a little bit, of course...but it looks much more better than before.


----------



## Abhinand

My x gallon tank. Dunno how much gallon it is


----------



## BBfishy3

Love the hideout! What is it called and/or where did you get it?


----------



## Roxy

Roxy said:


> Update: I do not recommend aquatop zen nano 3g/4g/5g. The pump was silent on the first day but it started buzzing pretty loud on the second day. I will be returning that tank and a new one is coming my way. ( I'm not going to purchase all-in-one tank ever again. )
> 
> I ordered 3.5g landen rimless low iron tank ( my friend said that the quality and workmanship is comparable to an ada tank ), zoomed nano 10 canister filter, and wave point clamp light. I'll post picture(s) whenever I'm done setting it up. ( it just got shipped today )


*Update:*





























In my opinion, landen is not as ' flawless ' as ada tank, but it's better than do!aqua.  

Overall, I'm really satisfied. ^_^


----------



## bettabrittney

I really just couldn't deal with the live plants. I'm not a gardener by any means, and I missed the cool colors you could get with silk plants. 

Therefore, I rescaped the tank. 



And of course, Norbert in his newly furnished home


----------



## Sadist

Awesome tanks!


----------



## BBfishy3

Are those almond leaves?


----------



## Roxy

BBfishy3 said:


> Are those almond leaves?


The leaves in my tank? if so, yes it is.


----------



## lumiina

This is my 5-gallon tank.



















(He's yawning in this pic. I didn't notice (^_^))

It's starting to feel a little bit more homey with the addition of the marimo. I really like the left side and how the water sprite roots have worked themselves out. Alexander likes to rest in between the roots and the bamboo trunk at night, in addition to resting on the bamboo leaf in the tank and throughout the water sprite.

Sometimes he swims underneath the bamboo's root at the bottom there. The marimo is a new addition, but I have seen him resting on the marimo once too.

Just need something on the right side. I was originally thinking a tank ornament, but now I'm thinking I'd like to keep it natural and get another live plant someday.


----------



## owagner2501

Here are couple of my Community Betta Tanks:

#1. 20 Gallon Long with Betta Boy, Cory Cats, Von Rios and Blue Rams


















#2. 10 Gallon with Mr Crown with White Clouds and couple Endlers


----------



## Nikki86

*Divided 10 gallon*

New white rocks for Camo and moss balls for both my boys )


----------



## Nikki86

*Camo's side*

:-D


----------



## AAquarist

I would still like to call this a work in progress but I like it better than any tank I've had! I have so many more plants than I've ever had


----------



## HomerJay

My divided 10:



Rearranged the sorority and added driftwood:


----------



## katydidmischief

I'm such a plant addict! In a month the plant went from pretty bare to nicely filled and growing:


----------



## charliegill110

rearranged after cleaning, sorry for the water spots..


----------



## KitDewStein

This is my betta tank. The seashell is he hiding place since the company forgot to put a plant in my box.


----------



## Roxy

KitDewStein said:


> This is my betta tank. The seashell is he hiding place since the company forgot to put a plant in my box.


* Fixed the link.

By the way, your tank looks pretty small... how many gallon is that? we usually recommend 2.5 gallon and up... but of course, the bigger the better.

Also - it doesn't seem like you have heater for your tank. Betta's thrive in tropical temp ( 78-82F ) so it's best if you get one asap ^^
I googled north carolina temperature and it's about 50F-60F where you live... that's too cold for betta's.


----------



## Roxy

I can't edit my original post... but

After some research, I found out that the tank you have is the aqueon betta bowl starting kit ( http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...-catid-300013?var_id=36-16695&_t=pfm=category )

Yeah... that's way too small for a betta since it's only 0.5 gallon...


----------



## PixieDee

This is my betta's new home. I've upgraded it since last I logged on. 

I hope to get more live plants and drift wood soon. But, the silk ones work for now.


----------



## hannat

I always enjoy looking at other people's tanks. Here's one of my boys, Pavlov, in his 3 gallon. He came to me free of charge, as a rescue of sorts from a psychology study my school does. Teacher seemed happy to give him to me (he made sure all his boys got re-homed) and I'm certainly happy to give this quirky little fish a home!


----------



## Willyfats

Newest home. Just put it together, 2 weeks old and still no betta. Waiting for him to arrive from the breeder. Got word today he will not be shipped. Someone needs to claim this place. 23 gallons. Combination silk and real plants. There is a lonely otto making his rounds.


----------



## serartic

Willyfats said:


> Newest home. Just put it together, 2 weeks old and still no betta. Waiting for him to arrive from the breeder. Got word today he will not be shipped. Someone needs to claim this place. 23 gallons. Combination silk and real plants. There is a lonely otto making his rounds.


such a gorgeous tank, :C its such a shame to hear about the betta though..


----------



## Willyfats

Thanks. Was pretty bummed.


----------



## serartic

Willyfats said:


> Thanks. Was pretty bummed.


I don't blame you, but i guess this means another betta will catch your eye


----------



## Willyfats

So many out there. I love the dumbos


----------



## Willyfats

NA


----------



## LaRougeRaven

I just changed from a 1.2 gallon to a 10 gallon. Originally was going to go to a 5 gallon, but I found the 10 gallon with accessories and 2 filters for the same price. 
Did have plants but found that they were actually harming Poseidon's fins. There is a lot that will soon be added.


----------



## Simba4life

*Simba - new part of the family*

I got him today along with his bowl. I'm buying his hiding places as well as a new thermometer just for him. I wanted to know if the size of the bowl is fine? This is all I can get but its very wide and deep so I just need to decorate. Please reply honestly


----------



## LaRougeRaven

PixieDee said:


> This is my betta's new home. I've upgraded it since last I logged on.
> 
> I hope to get more live plants and drift wood soon. But, the silk ones work for now.


Is that the Mask from THE MASK?!


----------



## serartic

Simba4life said:


> I got him today along with his bowl. I'm buying his hiding places as well as a new thermometer just for him. I wanted to know if the size of the bowl is fine? This is all I can get but its very wide and deep so I just need to decorate. Please reply honestly


There is a whole thread dedicated to betta owners who keep their bettas in 1 -2 gallons, you should check it out, despite the small space, some of these betta owners really put alot of effort into it and made it amazing. 
In my opinion, I don't think that bowl is a gallon, i could be wrong, However, if you are struggling budget wise.. What about the kritter keeper? One of those plastic tanks with colored plastic lids at the top? I know alot of people here use that as homes for their bettas, and the larger ones are also fairly inexpensive. Please do keep in mind though.. a heater and filtration system are pretty necessary for a healthy betta. As long as the water temperature is around 72-80 degrees, it will be okay and you can go without a heater, but any colder may result in a couch potato betta with a slow system. As for the filtration system, if you opt out for the filter, youll have to put in more work and do daily water changes to make sure the water is ideal for your betta: making sure amonia levels aren't too high. 
and lastly; decorations, Its highly advised that there is enough decorations to give hiding places for your betta, but also not too much where the betta will struggle to have room to swim.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Actually, as I was just saying to someone else, Betta's come from highly vegetated areas and their bodies are made for slipping in and out of plants very efficiently (of course long fins are selectively bred by humans and wouldn't survive in the wild because they're slow but all the same) so having more plants in the tank (silk or live, NEVER plastic) will result in a happier and more confident Betta. What happens is that he has so many plants he can hide in that he knows if he's threatened; he can hide at any time and any point so he thus becomes more confident and will be out and about more often. So stuff those tanks with plants and you'll have a happy Betta fish! ;-)


----------



## serartic

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually, as I was just saying to someone else, Betta's come from highly vegetated areas and their bodies are made for slipping in and out of plants very efficiently (of course long fins are selectively bred by humans and wouldn't survive in the wild because they're slow but all the same) so having more plants in the tank (silk or live, NEVER plastic) will result in a happier and more confident Betta. What happens is that he has so many plants he can hide in that he knows if he's threatened; he can hide at any time and any point so he thus becomes more confident and will be out and about more often. So stuff those tanks with plants and you'll have a happy Betta fish! ;-)


That is a good point. ;; I should have clarified; by decorations i meant more of like.. solid.. fish tank decorations, ie: things that are more for our viewing than the benefit of the fish


----------



## PixieDee

LaRougeRaven said:


> Is that the Mask from THE MASK?!


Yes, kind of! It was at Petco and I bought it specifically for that reason!


----------



## Midorisu

My betta Vlad in his 5 gallon I rearranged yesterday :-D


----------



## LaRougeRaven

PixieDee said:


> Yes, kind of! It was at Petco and I bought it specifically for that reason!


That's too awesome.


----------



## Simba4life

serartic said:


> There is a whole thread dedicated to betta owners who keep their bettas in 1 -2 gallons, you should check it out, despite the small space, some of these betta owners really put alot of effort into it and made it amazing.
> In my opinion, I don't think that bowl is a gallon, i could be wrong, However, if you are struggling budget wise.. What about the kritter keeper? One of those plastic tanks with colored plastic lids at the top? I know alot of people here use that as homes for their bettas, and the larger ones are also fairly inexpensive. Please do keep in mind though.. a heater and filtration system are pretty necessary for a healthy betta. As long as the water temperature is around 72-80 degrees, it will be okay and you can go without a heater, but any colder may result in a couch potato betta with a slow system. As for the filtration system, if you opt out for the filter, youll have to put in more work and do daily water changes to make sure the water is ideal for your betta: making sure amonia levels aren't too high.
> and lastly; decorations, Its highly advised that there is enough decorations to give hiding places for your betta, but also not too much where the betta will struggle to have room to swim.


It is a gallon, I had the guy at the store check since I had read a little about them before I bought Simba. I'm buying his heater in about two weeks. His filter won't be about to be bought until maybe a month. I have been making sure his food pellets don't get soggy or spend too much time inside his bowl and I got drops so that his ammonia levels aren't too high. For his hiding places I got 3 small plants and a small tiki. For now he seems pretty happy, he's swimming around, exploring his bowl. However, he's only eating about 4 pellets per day. I read that it may be the change of environment so I'm hoping his hiding places come soon so he can feel more at home and at ease.


----------



## MissMissie

Hey everyone I'm pretty new here as a member, been reading a few of the threads for info, just thought I'd contribute to the betta homes page! 


This is my Betta Bastion's home 5.5 Gal


This is Spyro's home, it's not much now but he will be getting upgraded to a 5 gal once its donated to me


----------



## IntrovertEJL

This is Edmond's home-in-progress. I just got some new plants for the tank today, and I'm deciding what plants I want to buy to fill in the back corners of the tank. I'm also thinking I'll move the anubias into the back center of the tank, and move the crypts to the corner where the anubias is now. Other than that, I haven't decided much.


----------



## rushdoggie

Edmund is a stunner!


----------



## katydidmischief

Gorgeous!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Just got a Topfin glass 2.6 gallon tank. I don't like internal filters so I used an old hob filter I've had for about 5 years (Red Sea Nano Filter, absolutely awesome) and added a baffle. Also has a 10W heater and has been sitting at 78F. Moose is a very happy Betta.


----------



## Danno

Been having some pesky algae issues that I can't seem to stop.


----------



## swampdiamonds

This is my 3 gallon. We play a lot of "where's the betta?" 

Do I have too much stuff in there? He's constantly all over the place, hiding and exploring, so he seems to like it.


----------



## rushdoggie

I think it looks great! Bettas like a lot of plants.


----------



## Roxy

Re-arranged + added decor... and removed the previous driftwood that I had in my tank. ( to protect my betta from getting injured since I found sharp edges )


----------



## LaRougeRaven

This is Poseidon's new home, I just was able to get him a heater today, and bought a soft plant for him to play around. His light is in the mail.
And if Funkos were waterproof/Aquarium proof, and not my collectables, they would be in the tank too.


----------



## Bryan829

Got a new 5gal a couple days ago


----------



## 2muttz

Bryan829 said:


> Got a new 5gal a couple days ago
> 
> View attachment 498290


Wow that is just beautiful!! Perfect backdrop for that gorgeous betta!


----------



## Bryan829

2muttz said:


> Wow that is just beautiful!! Perfect backdrop for that gorgeous betta!


Thanks! I like to think of him as a little ghost in a haunted tank lol


----------



## RicaLynn

Bryan I've been looking at one of those decorations on the right, do your boys enjoy it?


----------



## 2muttz

Bryan829 said:


> Thanks! I like to think of him as a little ghost in a haunted tank lol


Yes, it's like Halloween night..... magical!


----------



## Bryan829

RicaLynn said:


> Bryan I've been looking at one of those decorations on the right, do your boys enjoy it?


Yes! He loves it! He's always in and out


----------



## James15

Love the black tank with the skull in it!


----------



## Fishgirl9

Guess who got a new home this week? Data the Betta.

I'm trying to find a USS Enterprise so it looks like it's landed on an Alien World! (Complete with a Blue Snail). It's in quarantine for two weeks so the plants can grown and I can make sure everything is fine before Data goes "Where no Fish Gone Before". I am SUPER happy with the plant placement and the Moon statue.


----------



## Magickarp05

Fishgirl9 said:


> Guess who got a new home this week? Data the Betta.
> 
> I'm trying to find a USS Enterprise so it looks like it's landed on an Alien World! (Complete with a Blue Snail). It's in quarantine for two weeks so the plants can grown and I can make sure everything is fine before Data goes "Where no Fish Gone Before". I am SUPER happy with the plant placement and the Moon statue.


You. Are. AWESOME. 
Always good to see a fellow Trekkie and TnG is my favorite incarnation in the franchise. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Willyfats

*New tanks:*

My 2 new tanks:

24 and 16 gallon. 1 lonely betta. 5 more to come. He will be joined by a sorority, and a white halfmoon dumbo will claimed the 16.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful tanks, everyone!

Danno: To combat algae you could try 1) leaving lights on for no more than eight hours and 2) adding some floaters like Dwarf Water Lettuce (see Lilnaugrim's Classified).

Willyfats:

Are you planning on having your boy in the same tank as the sorority? If so, you might want to do a bit more research as that combination usually winds up tragically. Either the male is killed or he dies from a weakened immune system caused by stress.


----------



## Willyfats

Russeltheshihtzu:

I am planning on putting them together in the bigger tank along with a few cories and otto's once the tank cycles. I have researched and spoken to a couple of people who have succesfully achieved this for advice. It will, of course, be a trial and under supervision. If I see the girls picking on him or any of the fish being over stressed, I will change the setup. Thanks for thr concern. Little guys will be well treated. Hopefully I'm not setting up 6 tanks.


----------



## Fourthwind

*First "real" betta tank*

I am pretty happy with this tank. Mods done, plants done, and my kids are happy with their beta's home. This is a modified Petco arc 6.25 tank.


----------



## Sadist

Beautiful!


----------



## MarcosD

Not complete but it's getting there! Filtered and heated 10 Gallon tank with a Betta.


----------



## JHatchett

My betta complex.


----------



## InStitches

o.o betta city! lucky.


----------



## Fishgirl9

Thank you!
We just changed the nak around so I wanted to share.


----------



## Johnny579

This is radar and the 20 gallon community tank he calls home.


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Currently waiting to get a new betta for my community tank....


----------



## dieselthedemon

Haru's new set up. Matchingdragon included.


----------



## Nikki86

*Divided 10 gallon*

Bought a new hood/light, background, and some new plants  I super happy with the way it turned out


----------



## Elbee111

My new tank! A 2.5 gallon with a built in filter and LED light. An added heater and thermometer. My two boys seem to like their new home! :-D


----------



## katldog

*male betta 3.5 gallon tank*


----------



## JessikaSky

Nikki86 said:


> Bought a new hood/light, background, and some new plants  I super happy with the way it turned out


I actually love how there is like a "middle" bit for what I am assuming is the bubbler and then the thermometer that is such a cleaver and cute idea, did you make it yourself? :-D


----------



## Nikki86

JessikaSky said:


> I actually love how there is like a "middle" bit for what I am assuming is the bubbler and then the thermometer that is such a cleaver and cute idea, did you make it yourself? :-D


Thank you! Yes I did make it with needle point mesh and report sliders  the filter is between the dividers too


----------



## UrufuDragon

*Helix home*

This is Helix's tank before I realized the plastic was cutting his fins (I am a new to the hobby and hopefully quickly learning what not to do) he has now silk plants and I will post an updated picture once I decide what the best looking set up is.


----------



## UrufuDragon

*3 gallon Helix home*

Here is Helix's previous 3 gallon home before his 20 gallon upgrade. No longer using his sky loft due to living in California and worrying about earthquakes.


----------



## dieselthedemon

wow that skyloft looks awesome  Wish i could do something like that for Diesel


----------



## UrufuDragon

Thanks dieselthedemon! It is fairly easy to make (I did it DIY) with something stable for the base (I used a hidey box thing from my LFS) a tall glass cylinder or outher rectangle or square shape if you wish (I got from the flower department in the arts and crafts store) and some aquarium safe sealant to safely and securely bind the parts (can be purchased at the hardware store) I have seen outhers bind it to the side of the tank but I have not tried this method still worried about earthquakes. Once you have built it and let the sealant cure fully then stick it in your tank and with the lip of the glass considerably under water use a tube to suck out the air to create a vacuum witch will raise the water level past that of the general water surface.


----------



## Magickarp05

Finished aquascaping Alpha's 10 gallon tank last night. I added some more plants and 14" LED bubble wand. I went with all silk plants because Alpha camouflages so well with them, I think it makes him feel safe. It may not look it in this pic, but he has so much plant coverage now that one of my cats is convinced he's gone missing because she can never find him swimming around.


----------



## rushdoggie

UrufuDragon said:


> Thanks dieselthedemon! It is fairly easy to make (I did it DIY) with something stable for the base (I used a hidey box thing from my LFS) a tall glass cylinder or outher rectangle or square shape if you wish (I got from the flower department in the arts and crafts store) and some aquarium safe sealant to safely and securely bind the parts (can be purchased at the hardware store) I have seen outhers bind it to the side of the tank but I have not tried this method still worried about earthquakes. Once you have built it and let the sealant cure fully then stick it in your tank and with the lip of the glass considerably under water use a tube to suck out the air to create a vacuum witch will raise the water level past that of the general water surface.



I am making one of these on a larger scale for my small outdoor fish pond...very cool!


----------



## Aeon

Knave(of hearts) new wonderland .... thats a top fin 10 internal filter back there no spray bar right now, my nerite(potter), there is an octo in there somewhere and the dragon skull in there is my jaberwockey remains


----------



## JessikaSky

Upgraded Bill from purple and black pebbles to sand and gave him a rock cave, I think he likes it :3
- also yes, I have three thermometers lol I like to be sure the water temp is right, two are in fahrenheit and one is in degrees celsius which is what I work with being in Australia and all :lol:


----------



## Veloran

UrufuDragon said:


> This is Helix's tank before I realized the plastic was cutting his fins (I am a new to the hobby and hopefully quickly learning what not to do) he has now silk plants and I will post an updated picture once I decide what the best looking set up is.


I love those little tubes with moss on them in the tank. What are those, Marimo around a mesh tube?


----------



## UrufuDragon

Nope that was just a pre made decoration I got from my LFS but Helix tried to get into the small hole between the 3 tubes and really scraped up the top of his head so it is no longer in his tank. My Helix is so delicate.


----------



## Abhinand

UrufuDragon cannu tell me how to make the skyloft


----------



## UrufuDragon

hi Abhinand the DIY instructions should already be there as long as I did it right..... look at my post directly after the pictures. it is easy just make shure to be patient and let the aquarium sealant cure fully before putting it in your tank.


----------



## Abhinand

How do i make a vacuum in it?


----------



## UrufuDragon

Run a tube to the top of the sky loft and stick the outher end of the tube in your mouth suck in without releasing air back into the sky loft clamp the tube if you need to take a breath keep sucking the air out untill you just have a small pocket of air at the top then with the tube clamped pull it out of the sky loft and there you have it. If this explanation is confusing look up open bottom tank and you should find demonstration videos.


----------



## Abhinand

Thanks. How do i make it stand on water like u did?


----------



## UrufuDragon

It is not standing on water it is attached to a stable block with aquarium sealant and the block has holes that allow the fish to swim up.


----------



## Fourthwind

*Diamonds new tank.*

Father in law picked up this tank (minus the decorations) for free and gave it to us. Had to do some serious vinegar soaks and wash outs to get the hardened debris out, but it has turned out pretty nice for the new arrival.


----------



## kittywolf13

Fourthwind said:


> Father in law picked up this tank (minus the decorations) for free and gave it to us. Had to do some serious vinegar soaks and wash outs to get the hardened debris out, but it has turned out pretty nice for the new arrival.


thats a great tank! and your betta stands out so well in it.


----------



## MissMicki

So I know it is small but he loves it! Absolutely loves it. Its 1.5 gallon filtered tank with LED lights. I have the filter mellowed by placing the Squidward house under the filter current. After I did that he has gone in his house so much more! He loves it. He still does not flare at himself much.


----------



## Danno

Upgraded my 10 gallon betta tank. Added an Aquaclear 20 filter, new light, got fertilizer coming early next week. Hope to get my betta back in his tank very soon (he's been in a 1 gallon hospital tank for a month).


----------



## Moirica

This is my tank at the moment. It might be changing pretty soon though as the plants seem to be cutting up Fred's fins. I wish I knew which one was the culprit. I'm pretty sure it's one of the big ones cause those are the ones he seems to like the most.


----------



## rushdoggie

Danno said:


> Upgraded my 10 gallon betta tank. Added an Aquaclear 20 filter, new light, got fertilizer coming early next week. Hope to get my betta back in his tank very soon (he's been in a 1 gallon hospital tank for a month).


gorgeous! If I was your betta I would want to be in that asap!


----------



## summersea

Here is my most recent edition to my betta tanks (I've got 6 now and looking to make it 7...its official...I'm an addict).

It is a soil based naturally planted tank. Besides my HM boy O'Neal (who didn't want to make an appearance tonight) I also have 7 cherry shrimp, 1 nerite snail, and lord only knows how many ramshorn snails


----------



## summersea

Danno said:


> Upgraded my 10 gallon betta tank. Added an Aquaclear 20 filter, new light, got fertilizer coming early next week. Hope to get my betta back in his tank very soon (he's been in a 1 gallon hospital tank for a month).


Oooo I love your tank! I'm jealous of your light!!:shock: ;-)


----------



## Polkadot

*My cute little gold HMPK boy TIKE in his tank. :-D*


----------



## Danno

rushdoggie said:


> gorgeous! If I was your betta I would want to be in that asap!


He's in there now. Took him out because he was ill and there was some water parameter issues. But after a month, he's doing better and the tank is stable again.


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful Giant Plakat boy Shiloh exploring his tank. :mrgreen:*


----------



## InStitches

summersea said:


> Oooo I love your tank! I'm jealous of your light!!:shock: ;-)


what light is that?  such a beautiful tank


----------



## Checkmark

Chill in his 5.5 gallon tank ... 












And Dart in his 5.5 gallon tank ...


----------



## starstryder

Just joining in on the chance to share 

15 tall Aqueon (cycled)
- Fred the Eater of Neons (and shrimp, and... yeah)
- 3 long skirt white tetras
- 2 Rams (young)
- 6 (temporary) young(!) scissor tall rasboras
- 4 julli corys

(There is a 75 gallon in the works, thus scissor tails in a 15g)










5gal spec V (cycled)
Marley the Calm
4 unbelievably tiny bushy nosed pleco for 4 future tanks once bigger
3 oto
3 emerald Cory


----------



## ZeroChan

It's been just over a month since receiving pork chop as a present
Thank god he survived the cycle ^_^ My cousin and I didn't know about cycling at all and noone at the pet store told us.
The plants are probably what helped him survive.









He spends most of his time chilling on any leaf/branch that supports him.
Occasionally he uses the hammock


----------



## HomerJay

*My 40G Sorority*


----------



## Polkadot

@HomerJay - STUNNING!


----------



## HomerJay

Thanks!! :-D


----------



## eventHorizon

I finally had time to set up my new turtle tank (she is healthy enough to be moved to a larger tank!). Freddie got her old 10 gallon and he is loving it!  This weekend I'll be heading out to get another real plant.


----------



## Darius359au

I've just had to rework and replant Bernard's tank ,tank light died over xmas and couldn't get new globe till start of February - unfortunately I couldn't get enough light to the plants so they've ended up rather sickly even with ferts etc ,so I've pulled them and replaced with new plants,(got the old ones outside though in water ,if i'm lucky they'll do better outside and I'll be able to use them in another tank:-D)

Anyways got a new annubas on a terracotta pot ,(think its Nana but not sure), and some green pennywort ,added bonus is there's fontinalis moss on the pot to so hopefully that takes off.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome tanks!

I've been redoing Mr. Fish's tank when I save enough for more stuff. It's a combination of live and silk plants. I'm really excited that the live plants are doing well! Mr Fish is hiding from the camera. He peeked out at it for a few seconds.


----------



## Strawberry12

My turn! 

3 gal tetra cube, I just set it up so Pudge isn't in there yet, but here it is- 

It's not even close to how I want it yet, but i'll get there eventually


----------



## Supernoodle

:-D Just put in some anacharis for Tiberius's tank! 
He is already exploring it!

t


----------



## dieselthedemon

Puppy's half of the ten gallon


----------



## pasoindy

This is Betta Fett and his Eheim Aquastyle 6 gallon.


----------



## greenfishfl

this is lord Farquuad's 5 gal. 


This one is Lord Voldemort's 2.5gal.


----------



## nicolejayne

This is my boy Cuddles' tank! Recently redecorated with new pebbles and ornaments, still setting up my new boys tank but ill share a picture of his tank when it's all done


----------



## Sadist

I love those sea anemonies! Keep an eye on them -- I think someone's had problems with that substance in their tanks before. I think they look awesome!


----------



## TahneeJenkins

*Cobalts Bowl*

One gallon unfiltered, heated bowl.


----------



## LadyPenrhyn

Billy's home, 65L (smidge under 20G), live Anubias on driftwood, Lava Rock and some silk plants. Also 5 Peppered Cory's are in their (I think you can just see one on top of the Lava Rock). Next week he's getting an upgrade. Fully scaped tank...yay! (oh my poor bank account! lol!)

And an obligatory picture of Billy. His tail has grown back, it's just yet to regain it's full colour.


----------



## Axeria

Here is my Trevor's tank!

8Gallon Aquatic Nature cocoon6. 










I am already debating buying something bigger as I think it looks kinda small...


----------



## TuiAndLa

Finally got my new 5 gallons done up! Still roughly finished, have more to do, and will look better when the pothos cuttings on the left grow out more, or I may take longer cuttings from my main plant and/or add arrowhead cuttings.

I like the idea that I have extra room for another fishy in case I ever see one that I MUST ABSOLUTELY HAVE OR I'LL DIE. xD

From left to right, that's Anduin, Aros, and Galvorn. Would have done the bg's and sand ALL in black, but obviously, Galvorn being a black fish, you can't see him on a dark bg unless he's right up front. lol So I decided on a yin-yang sort of thing.


----------



## alfazozo

10 gallon, December 31-March 24
Fluval stratum, gravel, sand, osmocote+, flourish, excel, 26w 6500k CFL


















20 gallon long, 2 weeks
Dirt tank - potting mix, sand, osmocote+, iron clay, finnex stingray led


----------



## Ninjakat

Peter parkers five gallon. Upgrading to 10 g planted soon


----------



## LolaQuigs

Nice tank. Peter Parker is beautiful!


----------



## Starburst44

Divided 10 gallon home to Crick, Bohr, and Nobel








2.5 gallon MiniBow home to Watson


----------



## Islandgaliam

This is Darla's home...she's just a cute lil betta









And, previous betta tanks turned to other fish....
10g








20g


----------



## AngelFins

Starburst44 said:


> Divided 10 gallon home to Crick, Bohr, and Nobel
> View attachment 532602
> 
> 
> 2.5 gallon MiniBow home to Watson
> View attachment 532610


I have to ask what you used to make these hammocks!!


----------



## alfazozo

@Islandgaliam LOVE all of your plants <3


----------



## Polkadot

*My gorgeous big new boy Captain in his tank. He is SO sweet! :mrgreen:*


----------



## mrldragon

Here are my two five gallon tanks, one in the office and one at home. The home tank is new, so still looks a little sparse. And I don't know why they're sideways!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome tanks, everyone!


----------



## Starburst44

AngelFins said:


> I have to ask what you used to make these hammocks!!


Craft mesh and some twisty ties. Easy as pie.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Islandgaliam said:


> 20g


co2 or excel?


----------



## Bettaobsession

This is Merlin's 10g tank


----------



## Bettaobsession

So many beautiful tanks!


----------



## Islandgaliam

Aqua Aurora said:


> co2 or excel?


C02 is getting hooked up tomorrow (should have done this way sooner..got a lil algae but not bad). I got a GLA regulator that will do 2 tanks...and I ordered a Build My Led MC Dutch Planted 6300...I am so excited :blueyay:


----------



## violettec

Pardon the rubber bands (threads don't work well for me). Still working on adding more plants, too.











I'm battling some brown algae in this one and started lowering the amount of time my lights are kept on. I just wipe it off periodically.










Both are 5 gallons.


----------



## Strawberry12

I updated Pudge's tank! (oh and all of those teeny holes in the mushroom house are siliconed over so he can't get stuck, you just can't see it in the picture). I tried to take that silly house out and replace it with driftwood, but he pouted, so I put it back.


----------



## Graceful

Been a loooong time since I've posted in here!

Here's the divided 20 Long. Middle section is the buffer zone; if one hops the divider he'll end up in the middle and not in the other guy's place.










It's currently uninhabited, I'm waiting for all the plants to settle in before adding betta. Also I've been testing the pH to see if the broken/sanded porcelain/terracotta will alter anything. 

Here is Xerxes' 5.5.


----------



## BettaObsessed

Here is my 60 gallon divided tank with acrylic dividers. There is only my little boy Poseidon I got from a petstore. My aquabid boys will be coming shortly.


----------



## torbettrichard

Hey guys I have a question, I've had my beta since Sept. And he has a nice size tanK. I believe it's 10 gal. But it has a heater and a live plant filter waterfall. I recently added an airline to the volcano in the tank and now my little guy will jump out of the water at me when I'm feeding him. Is this because of the new addition? He has never jumped out of the water before this..


----------



## lilnaugrim

torbettrichard said:


> Hey guys I have a question, I've had my beta since Sept. And he has a nice size tanK. I believe it's 10 gal. But it has a heater and a live plant filter waterfall. I recently added an airline to the volcano in the tank and now my little guy will jump out of the water at me when I'm feeding him. Is this because of the new addition? He has never jumped out of the water before this..


That's normal Betta behavior, he's just really excited for the food. It's a coincidence that it happened at the same time


----------



## HomerJay

My 10's


----------



## torbettrichard

Awesome. Thank you. Was a little worried he was maybe getting stressed or something.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Everyone has gorgeous tanks! Here is Dangerous' tank. Just redone, with some new gravel. Nice and bright!








This is Chili's tank!








I'll get one of Angel's tank soon. I'm going to upgrade sometime soon!


----------



## Polkadot

Great tanks HomerJay & Dangerous Angel!

Both sets so different and very pretty looking.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you Polkadot! I like having my tanks looking pretty!


----------



## Pumpkin

HomerJay said:


> My 10's


What are those really tall plants?


----------



## HomerJay

Pumpkin said:


> What are those really tall plants?


They are Elodea, also called Anacharis. Very easy to grow. You can plant them or float them.


----------



## HomerJay

Polkadot said:


> Great tanks HomerJay & Dangerous Angel!
> 
> Both sets so different and very pretty looking.


Thanks you very much :thumbsup:


----------



## charliegill110

UrufuDragon said:


> Thanks dieselthedemon! It is fairly easy to make (I did it DIY) with something stable for the base (I used a hidey box thing from my LFS) a tall glass cylinder or outher rectangle or square shape if you wish (I got from the flower department in the arts and crafts store) and some aquarium safe sealant to safely and securely bind the parts (can be purchased at the hardware store) I have seen outhers bind it to the side of the tank but I have not tried this method still worried about earthquakes. Once you have built it and let the sealant cure fully then stick it in your tank and with the lip of the glass considerably under water use a tube to suck out the air to create a vacuum witch will raise the water level past that of the general water surface.


omg i really want to do this! what is aquarium safe sealant?


----------



## Gandalf15

*My betta tank in the making!*

My 60 litre. I thought that I would make an oriental garden, as they are Siamese fighters! Still doing up filter and buying lights and plants today. Also adding plants from their old aquarium. Any tips on moving fish to larger aquarium? Thanks :-D


----------



## Gandalf15

I've nearly finished! Just letting the water warm up, then soon I'm adding the fish. Fingers crossed!  :lol:


----------



## Ninjakat

Don't mind the algea.. I just got some algea fighters today so its still fuzzy but heres my Bettas new home


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gorgeous tanks guys!!
Here is Dangerous' tank again and Angel's new 2.5! I put Dangerous' old sponge filter in the new tank and it's working great!! But I need a heater. Anyone have any good suggestions for heaters for a 2.5?


----------



## FinnDublynn

This is Finn's Tank!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's so nice!! I'm really loving the pots that you guys put in the tanks! What do you have to do to it before adding? Like rinse it really good? Anything special? I might try it!


----------



## Gandalf15

DangerousAngel said:


> That's so nice!! I'm really loving the pots that you guys put in the tanks! What do you have to do to it before adding? Like rinse it really good? Anything special? I might try it!


Hi :-D
I had a pot in my old aquarium, all I did was wash the outside thoroughly, with hot water. I then boiled a kettle and filled the pot, left it for 10 minutes then dried it thoroughly. On the next water change, I put it in and Gandalf loved it!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Hi!
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Bertram and his tank.


----------



## legine95

*I just adopted this little one*

He's a delta tail. I have lots of silk plants for him, a temple, and a floating log. Does anyone know of any other decor that floats? The log seems to have paint that sheds off.


----------



## NightStars

legine95 said:


> He's a delta tail. I have lots of silk plants for him, a temple, and a floating log. Does anyone know of any other decor that floats? The log seems to have paint that sheds off.


For mine, I made a diy hammock. It's easy to do and he loves it.

Here's the link of the blog where I found the instructions. http://crazyforbettas.blogspot.com/2013/06/how-to-make-craft-mesh-betta-hammock.html


----------



## susquehannadriftwood

A Few Pics Of Some "Susquehanna Driftwood's" Custom Built Betta Tanks With Leds


----------



## Athra

I'm still working on cycling my tank, so no betta currently in the tank, but I think I finally have it set up well!


----------



## Graceful

LOVE the color bursts!


----------



## IncessantRain91

Hello :] I'm new. This is Smaug's 5 gallon tank. ^^


----------



## Tree

my fishies tanks =D


----------



## FinnyNina

Here's my current betta's home:


----------



## Poseidon28

can anyone tell me how to post a picture? I am new here .


----------



## mrldragon

Poseidon28 said:


> can anyone tell me how to post a picture? I am new here .


Sure! When you click Post Reply, you will be able to scroll down to Manage Attachments and upload a picture from your computer.

Click Manage Attachments. Then click Choose File and select your picture, and click Upload. Simple!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My AquaTop SC380. Holds eight gallons. Fluorescent lighting. Tank comes with an undergravel filter but they don't work with sand substrate so I am using an AquaTop IFS-10. Tank has been up and running since last Summer. Anubias, Crypts, Subwassertang (floating and on the Cholla), Kleiner Bar Sword. Betta, Chili and Phoenix Rasbora, Sundadanio axelrodi, Dario Dario, Otos, Pygmy Cories and Red Sakura Shrimp. Will post more photos when Pie comes out of the plants and I have the camera close by.


----------



## Anne713

This is Lincolns current dwelling. TopFin 2.7 gallon. Just ordered a new 7.5 gallon tank yesterday so I can't for it to get here. I also plan on getting quite a few more plants and planting them in pots so I can move them freely. I'm kind of OCD when cleaning and rearranging things.

The anubias and moss ball are real, the other two are fake. Already checked for rough edges. The terra cotta does have a hole but I promise, its much smaller than it looks. 

"you coming to feed me again?!"


Hiding from the camera LOL


----------



## Sweetblueeyes88

Gilbert's home


----------



## Sweetblueeyes88

Squirts home


----------



## DangerousAngel

ooohh Ilove the look of that! The colors work with his colors!! Very nice!!


----------



## Sweetblueeyes88

Thanks &#55357;&#56842; eventually would like to buy them five gallon tanks as these are only 2.5 gallons but they are happy nonetheless !


----------



## Sweetblueeyes88

Oops meant to write smiley face lol


----------



## TahneeJenkins

*One Gallon Unfiltered Heated Bowl*

Small I know, upgrading to a 3 gallon when my husband lets me  Saving to move out of state right now, so new Betta bowl isn't exactly on the top of the to do list :tongue: Thanks for looking


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww I love it! Make sure to keep the water clean and I think he'll do just fine! I can't wait to see the upgrade!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Cute bowl! Does it have a lid? Don't want your little guy jumping! As long as you keep on top of daily water changes he should be fine for now


----------



## katldog

very attractive for a small bowl. You will love when you upgrade as I have a 3 gallon tank due to limitations too. I do have to keep up on water changes as it gets to be very telling if I miss a week!


----------



## Schmoo

I upgraded and re-did Carth's tank last night. He now has a 5 gallon all to himself. 











The ruins on the left are a bubbler, and he seems to really like it. I put a slight kink in the airline so that the bubble stream wasn't too intense for him.


----------



## carlos puron

I haven't post in a looooooong time so here are skme updated pics of my 5 gallons tanks


----------



## katldog

Carlos - are those all live plants?


----------



## carlos puron

Yes


----------



## carlos puron

This are my favorite but I have never seen them all get that red color jus a few stems and they always grow on the back maybe one day


----------



## TahneeJenkins

Thank you  I do a daily water change  I want a healthy happy fishy!



DangerousAngel said:


> Aww I love it! Make sure to keep the water clean and I think he'll do just fine! I can't wait to see the upgrade!


----------



## TahneeJenkins

Love the top one! Is that an angel statue? Really digging your style. Classy tanks my friend, I'm a tad jelly of your beutiful white betta. My next one I want a white plakat. (hope I spelled that right?)



carlos puron said:


> I haven't post in a looooooong time so here are skme updated pics of my 5 gallons tanks


----------



## TahneeJenkins

Thank you =D It does not have a lid. I was worried about that as well at first. I closely watched him and he has never jumped. We get those tiny ants that like to crawl on his bowl, he will desperately try to catch them while they are on the rim, but never tries to jump at them. Happily gobbles them up if the fall in the water though lol. Daily water changer yes  I like happy pets!



SplashyBetta said:


> Cute bowl! Does it have a lid? Don't want your little guy jumping! As long as you keep on top of daily water changes he should be fine for now


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks it is an angel statue bought it at a dollar store. Plakats are cool but I really like long fined fish I hope to see some pics if you get one


----------



## TahneeJenkins

Thank you! I tried really hard to give it some depth, and to hide the heater cord lol. Right now i have been doing daily changes. Was doing like once every 3 days, but he didn't seem very happy. He has a lot more spunk now!



katldog said:


> very attractive for a small bowl. You will love when you upgrade as I have a 3 gallon tank due to limitations too. I do have to keep up on water changes as it gets to be very telling if I miss a week!


----------



## TahneeJenkins

Style and thrifty lol. I want a rose tail too, but the cooler ones are kinda heafty on the price tag . Idk why, I just really like the aesthetics of the plakats. What kind is your white one? Im new to this so don't know many names, or at least can recognize them yet by fins.



carlos puron said:


> Thanks it is an angel statue bought it at a dollar store. Plakats are cool but I really like long fined fish I hope to see some pics if you get one


----------



## carlos puron

Its a halfmoon double tail and yeah they're usually more expensive but sometimes it worth it


----------



## historygeek402

I spent $40 on this 5g tank and all she does is sit in the corner.

Decor is a "princess" theme, picked out by my 4 year old as this is technically her betta (whose name is Elsa named after Elsa from the movie Frozen)


----------



## historygeek402

Here's Casimir with his underwater England themed 5g tank (there's a sunken 16th century-looking cottage, plus a 1940's era scuba hat and a British telephone booth lol) That's the best pic I could get. Sorry about the glare. The blinds were open and the stupid stick to shut them is missing and I'm not tall enough to close the blinds without the stick.


----------



## corycam

*Lola's home*

Love this thread, here is a pic of my betta Lola in her 20 gallon community tank with 2 corydoras and 1 kribensis. Krib is very shy cant get pic of her.


----------



## Sadist

I love everyone's tanks!


----------



## katldog

love the avatar - almost crystaline fins on your fish!


----------



## FrostPixie

*My tank set up*

Here are my tank set ups - they're all AquaOne betta tanks, 2 duo's and 2 mono's - approx 11L each with full fitration and heater, plus light. My last tank isn't part of the panorama cause he is my newest addition and I ran out of room on that table :|


----------



## katldog

so is that 11 liters?? Is that 2-3 gallons? Are the plants live? I am looking for live plants for a small 3.5 gallon tank and the ones I can find at the local store are all for much larger tanks


----------



## takumi4

Here's my sister tank set up. It's about 10 gallons and currently houses 3 Platys (not pictured) to help with the cycling process. All Bettas still being quarantined until they are ready to be released... hopefully by the coming weekend.


----------



## FrostPixie

katldog said:


> so is that 11 liters?? Is that 2-3 gallons? Are the plants live? I am looking for live plants for a small 3.5 gallon tank and the ones I can find at the local store are all for much larger tanks


Hi!

Yes, 11L is approx 3 US gallons. The plants I have in all of my tanks are either silk plants or plastic plants - I've never had any luck with live plants. I'm not sure what pet stores are in the US, but I used to visit Big Al's Aquariums and they had lots of great items for small tanks. You can check out: https://www.bigalspets.com/ if that helps  You can also try google AquaOne - I believe they have silk plants that fit small tanks :-D Some times even dollar shops have plastic plants and you can cut them down to size


----------



## FrostPixie

takumi4 said:


> Here's my sister tank set up. It's about 10 gallons and currently houses 3 Platys (not pictured) to help with the cycling process. All Bettas still being quarantined until they are ready to be released... hopefully by the coming weekend.


Whoa! Love the tank set up! Wish I had more room for a larger tank! Truthfully, I only intended on having 1 betta.... but you know how things go, you visit the pet store to buy some food and end up with 6... or at least, that's how my story goes :-D


----------



## ZeroChan

porkchops tank is growing out slowly ^^ hope that the anacharis will grow enough to cover the background


----------



## takumi4

FrostPixie said:


> Whoa! Love the tank set up! Wish I had more room for a larger tank! Truthfully, I only intended on having 1 betta.... but you know how things go, you visit the pet store to buy some food and end up with 6... or at least, that's how my story goes :-D


Thanks  Your set up looks great as well. I was waiting on a 55 gallon tank which I gave away a while back. It is no longer in use by the person but I feel bad hurrying him to give it back. So decided to go with this set up instead. It's plastic so it's not as posh but it should do fine


----------



## FrostPixie

takumi4 said:


> Thanks  Your set up looks great as well. I was waiting on a 55 gallon tank which I gave away a while back. It is no longer in use by the person but I feel bad hurrying him to give it back. So decided to go with this set up instead. It's plastic so it's not as posh but it should do fine


Well it's definitely neat looking! If I were a fish, I'd think it'd be a pretty nifty home  Lots of room to explore and no shortage of places to hide if I wanted to just get away.


----------



## smacdona

*Wynn's Grecian inspired 5 Gallon Tank*









I started my new betta in a 1 gallon vase (too small!), then upgraded to a 1.7 hex... which after filter, heater and decor was too cramped. I then upgrade to a five gallon tank and recently added some Grecian inspired decor; a small arch, a medium arch with hidden cave behind, a bridge to hide under, and I have some betta friendly fake plants, the ones near the bridge and medium arch are plastic and the large leafy plant is fabric. I have a low flow filter, heater, thermometer too. He's been enjoying the tank space, swimming under the bridge, on the leaves but his favorite spot annoyingly is behind the heater >.<


----------



## katldog

thanks not a lot of local stores except the big pet supply places. Have talked to others who purchased plants at the local one and 3 of them complained of ending up with snails in their tanks afterwards from the live plants I have kept away from plastic as so many places say they will cut the fins on Bettas???


----------



## Anne713

This was my boy Lincolns previous home. A 2.6 gal Top Fin tank.



I decided to upgrade him to a 10 gal.



After a little over a week, he made a tiny bubble nest.



I found out we have a pretty good LFS in the next town that I plan to visit this friday since I ge out of work early. All I have in there now are anubias and minima salvia. I'm thinking some hornwort and ... I guess whatever else I find! Plus a snail. A nerite. As bright red as I can find.


----------



## siberian hamster

This is my 5G work in progress, Garfield is too quick for the camera.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

7g Aquatop cube



6g Aquatop bowfront


2-3g Bubble bowl


2g Anchro Cookie Jar


----------



## FrostPixie

katldog said:


> thanks not a lot of local stores except the big pet supply places. Have talked to others who purchased plants at the local one and 3 of them complained of ending up with snails in their tanks afterwards from the live plants I have kept away from plastic as so many places say they will cut the fins on Bettas???


I use plastic, but before I put it into the tank, I feel each part of it to make sure it's not sharp. Another thing you could do is also use stockings/pantyhose to run against the plants... if there are sharp bits, it'll catch on the stocking.


----------



## FrostPixie

Aqua Aurora said:


> 7g Aquatop cube
> 
> 
> 
> 6g Aquatop bowfront
> 
> 
> 2-3g Bubble bowl
> 
> 
> 2g Anchro Cookie Jar


Nice @aqua aurora! They're so lush! :-D


----------



## yogosans14

This is my new 2.6 gallon top fin tank I got at pet smart on sale today. I love it!its the best looking tank Ive gotten design wise. Anyways one of my girls is in there for now but I plan on getting a elephant ear betta to put in there.

I couldn't buy many plants and decorations but can you guys tell me what can I do I improve it and what you think of it so far?


----------



## amcoffeegirl

Anne713 said:


> This was my boy Lincolns previous home. A 2.6 gal Top Fin tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to upgrade him to a 10 gal.
> 
> 
> 
> After a little over a week, he made a tiny bubble nest.
> 
> 
> 
> I found out we have a pretty good LFS in the next town that I plan to visit this friday since I ge out of work early. All I have in there now are anubias and minima salvia. I'm thinking some hornwort and ... I guess whatever else I find! Plus a snail. A nerite. As bright red as I can find.


How do you make that tube? Do they play or sleep in it?
I think mine would just lay on top. Is it tied together with thread?
I want one.
Where do you buy the plastic mesh?


----------



## Anne713

@amcoffeegirl - I bought my tubes from here. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=355170


----------



## Polkadot

Upgraded my beautiful big giant boy Captain to a bigger tank.He loves it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FrostPixie said:


> Nice @aqua aurora! They're so lush! :-D


Thank you ^^


----------



## Nikki86

*I'm in love with this tank*

This is my first planted tank and I'll be honest I expected to to tank (hehe) but surprisingly it's done great ) and my EE boy Aries seems to love his home :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's stunning! Great work! I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## yogosans14

Nikki86 said:


> This is my first planted tank and I'll be honest I expected to to tank (hehe) but surprisingly it's done great ) and my EE boy Aries seems to love his home :-D


Omg your betta is gorgeous!where did you get him from?


----------



## Nikki86

yogosans14 said:


> Omg your betta is gorgeous!where did you get him from?


I actually found him at Petco


----------



## FrostPixie

He's so pretty!  Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## Nikki86

DangerousAngel said:


> That's stunning! Great work! I'm sure he loves it.


Thank you! He loves it until I leave work for the weekend lol hes not really happy with me come Monday


----------



## Nikki86

FrostPixie said:


> He's so pretty!  Congrats on your newest addition!


Thank you


----------



## yogosans14

Just got this new National Geographic Waterfall Tank from pet smart on Sale for 43.99. Its a 5 gallon tank.

Its brand new I think it was just released to stores r ecently. Its so pleasing to the eye especially the waterfall effect. Im going to put my female Betta in here and cycle this beauty


----------



## yogosans14

It has a glass cover so no worries about the fish jumping out


----------



## superpookiejr

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=28210&pictureid=178290

trixi's home....


----------



## superpookiejr

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=28202&pictureid=178242

Finnagan's home


----------



## FrostPixie

*8 homes in 4 tanks*

I recently purchased 2 more betta's this weekend and a larger tank/table to house all of them. Here are pictures of their individual homes. If you want to see what my boys look like, please click the link in my signature.
Tank size is 11L (approx. 3 US gallons)


----------



## Zippy2014

Everyone has such amazing tanks for their fish ! 

These are Leo's, then Omar's and finally Ember's tank in that order. I bought a new tank for Ember ( 2.5 gal ) but what I should have done was move Leo to the 5 gal and I could have mover Ember into Leo's tank. Ember is so little still...she gets lost in the 2.5 gal among the plants lol
Plus it would have saved me buying another tank.

Leo the biggest...I likely move him sometime soon to the 5 gal anyway.


----------



## Pinkieswear

My boys in their 5, 10, 2.5 and 20L The first 3 still need names. And I need better photography skills.


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd

Here is my new betta, Sergeant's 5 gallon tank:


----------



## bekbekbek

This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*


----------



## FrostPixie

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*


Wow, he's a gorgeous boy! What a nice tank setup too! I thought about a Fluval tank... I love the look of them! They're super expensive in Aus though... especially since I'd want to buy a bunch for all of my boys :-(


----------



## WaterBuffalo

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*


Your betta is stunning. Where'd you get him? I'm pretty jealous. Beautiful tank too!


----------



## katldog

very nice lovely Betta and nice set-up


----------



## bekbekbek

Thanks! @katldog 

@frostpixie it wasn't too expensive, bought it from my lfs in Melbourne. Have more plants on order too - just large leaf Anubia bateris. 

And @effingwaterbuffalo he's from a breeder in Thailand, was sent to Australia for a show and then put up for auction for charity. They do the shows and auctions a fair bit! The fish can't go back once they've gone through importing and quarantine.


----------



## bekbekbek

Anubia barteri* - autocorrect. 

This is the Facebook group and a lot of fish are also listed by the only Australian transhipper. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/254487271381271/
http://www.allthingsbetta.com


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

Here's my current 10g setup. I'm going to be changing the lighting and adding some floating plants soon. (Due to its position, very difficult to get a pic without reflections!)


----------



## AccaliaJay

Finally got Blaze moved into his 5 gallon. Hes so cool looking.


----------



## SplashyBetta

AccaliaJay said:


> Finally got Blaze moved into his 5 gallon. Hes so cool looking.


Very nice! I recommend raising the water level. Blaze will appreciate every bit of space :-D


----------



## yogosans14

My new EE in his new home. I decided to get the regular 2.5 over the Aqueon mini now and I'm much happier. I want to add more plants to it!any suggestions?


----------



## Zippy2014

*Introducing... Leo's new home*

I am very excited to say Leo is very happy and exploring his newly decorated 5 gallon tank. I like to watch them play in the filter current lol
I spent a lot of time cleaning my Aquaclear filters unit from storage, getting the tank, filters and water ready for him. |My old cover was broken so I had to find one to fit this tank. Luckly I found one at Big Al's.
It's perfect timing since he would have needed a water change tomorrow anyway. I added some of the existing tank water to help with the transition to the new tank. He even has a new heater which we don't really need right now but it's there and set up if the temperatures fluctuate. 

All the accessories are the same....just a little more space. Making him happy makes me soooo happy.:-D Little Ember is happy since she's in her 2.5 gal. Now if I can just figure out what to do about Omar's illness.:-?

Oh, one of the staff in Petsmart tried to suggest a little thing that holds 3 betta in these little display cups. I told her...I won't put my betta in anything that small, it's too small. People really don't get it huh. I think working there they get all the wrong information.


----------



## Pinkieswear

yogosans14 said:


> My new EE in his new home. I decided to get the regular 2.5 over the Aqueon mini now and I'm much happier. I want to add more plants to it!any suggestions?


What is that plant in there? I like how it looks.


----------



## IncessantRain91

:]


----------



## yogosans14

My new Fluval spec


----------



## Macaw

whoops


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd

I'm finally happy with my tanks. The boys decided to photobomb as well, which I was very happy about.

Sergeant's 5 Gallon:








Marv's 10 Gallon:


----------



## Alesanwe

HI! I'm new here, and so is my betta Hadrian. This is the setup that I had for him during college until now!


----------



## yogosans14

My 10 gallon


----------



## GamesAndFish

Here's my 5gals. Heated, filtered, and with live plants.


----------



## wongawonga

*my 10g planted tank *

Before Simon moved in


----------



## Sleepykitty

This is from a few weeks ago since there is currently an algae bloom going on so it doesn't look as nice. I've planted the Bacopa which Ra was initially very upset about but he's finally starting to learn that he can actually sit on leaves of planted plants! He was shocked when he first discovered this so now he actually spends time not sitting at the surface! =O


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Here's Gabriel's non-planted tank-in-progress (is a moss ball considered a plant?). Before everyone freaks out over the yellow plastic plant, YES it is plastic but NO it cannot hurt him. It is extremely soft plastic...I tried very hard and could not even inflict upon myself the slightest "scratchy feeling" because of it. Besides, I'm keeping a very close eye on his fins just in case. At the first sign of a tear it'll come out. Hee hee...I just went into a long plastic plant speech when this was supposed to be a "short caption." Oh well. Here's the tank.


----------



## SplashyBetta

^^To test plastic plants, run a pair of pantyhose over them and if it catches/tears, it isn't safe.


----------



## slickz

*My Betta setup*

Been a few years since last tank (110gl) and decided to start again with a Betta nano set up. Fluval Spec V, fully modified and planted. All cycled and shrimp should be here this week. Going to let them set up home for about a month before adding a Betta. Seen a few killer looking Betta's, but tank wasn't ready "cycled". Will post additional pics when time comes.


----------



## yogosans14

wongawonga said:


> Before Simon moved in


Where did you buy that fish tank at?It looks awesome!


----------



## Polkadot

@sleepykitty - That tank is so beautiful & so is your betta.


----------



## Fishgirl9

Hello everyone! I've updated Fermi's tank with new pants and a new hiding hole. Sadly we lost fib the snail last month, but we just replaced him. The new black mystery snail hasn't been named yet. The BF found that cool goddess statue at Pet Smart for 4.99 USD. The Moon I got at Pet Supermarket for 2.99 USD. There is some Sword Plants and Anubuis plants (I think on both). I'm in love with this 5 gal tank I made.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fishgirl9 said:


> ... There is some Sword Plants and Anubuis plants (I think on both). I'm in love with this 5 gal tank I made.


Sorry but your plants are not sword and anubias, its java fern and what looks like Hygrophila corymbosa (aka giant hygro) but might be another hygro sp.
Your java ferns (mid left and far right plants).. are the rhizomes (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) under the substrate? If so PULL THEM UP! Rhizome based plants like anubias and java fern will* rot and die when the rhizome is buried*. Its best to either tie them to an object in the tank or tie an anchor to them and bury the anchor (such as lead free plant weights.. glass beads also work).
Btw hygro is a huge potassium hog, it will start getting holes in its leaves if potassium deficient, do you have any form of aquatic fertilizer? omocote+ root tab, or liquid/gel/dry ferts made for aquatic use?


----------



## Sleepykitty

Polkadot said:


> @sleepykitty - That tank is so beautiful & so is your betta.


Thank you so much! Ra is very pleased with this praise. =)


----------



## Fishgirl9

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sorry but your plants are not sword and anubias, its java fern and what looks like Hygrophila corymbosa (aka giant hygro) but might be another hygro sp.
> Your java ferns (mid left and far right plants).. are the rhizomes (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) under the substrate? If so PULL THEM UP! Rhizome based plants like anubias and java fern will* rot and die when the rhizome is buried*. Its best to either tie them to an object in the tank or tie an anchor to them and bury the anchor (such as lead free plant weights.. glass beads also work).
> Btw hygro is a huge potassium hog, it will start getting holes in its leaves if potassium deficient, do you have any form of aquatic fertilizer? omocote+ root tab, or liquid/gel/dry ferts made for aquatic use?


Thank you!!
I do have fert that I add once a month, a liquid form. Funny you mentioned the holes. I did not know that but when I bought the plant they were many plants in the bundle. They all died minus that one after getting those holes. The fert I did add seemed to go directly to the one plan in the photo as it grew and grew towards the light.
The other plans were in another tank but we lost that fish. The Rhizome flourished in the other tank, but it was all glass beads. We lost that fish in a cleaning accident so I moved them into this tank. I will pull them up and place stones around them. Thanks for the help.
Does my snail look ok? This is my second one and we miss the original one.


----------



## Graceful

Hello!

Here is my 20L divided tank. Middle section is reserved for plants, snails, and the heater/filter output. Plants too of course. 










Henrietta's side.


----------



## TeddyTheFish

5.5 gallon home of my EE HMPK boy, Theodore.  (sorry for such bad picture quality, took this on my phone!)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fishgirl9 said:


> Thank you!!
> I do have fert that I add once a month, a liquid form. Funny you mentioned the holes. I did not know that but when I bought the plant they were many plants in the bundle. They all died minus that one after getting those holes. The fert I did add seemed to go directly to the one plan in the photo as it grew and grew towards the light.
> The other plans were in another tank but we lost that fish. The Rhizome flourished in the other tank, but it was all glass beads. We lost that fish in a cleaning accident so I moved them into this tank. I will pull them up and place stones around them. Thanks for the help.
> Does my snail look ok? This is my second one and we miss the original one.


I'm no expert on that sp. of snail, but before you last one died was it's shell chipped with visible white in the indentations? If so it may be a calcium deficiency issue, they need calcium to build up their shells and if kept in waters without calcium the shell with break down, which can ultimately expose innards of the snail and lead to death (by fish noming or other invaders getting in there). If "no" then calcium should be the issue.. have you let the tank algae and grow a decent bit of brown algae aka diatoms for the snail to eat? do you have algae wafers or veggies you can blanch and feed it periodically as algae/leftover fish food in the tank is lacking? I'm not 100% sure if that sp. eats algae wafers.. nerites typically will not but the commoner smaller 'pest' snails do.


----------



## themamaj

great to see everyone's tanks! Love getting new ideas. keep posting


----------



## Polkadot

Sleepykitty said:


> Thank you so much! Ra is very pleased with this praise. =)


Ra is a cutie! :-D


----------



## Fishgirl9

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'm no expert on that sp. of snail, but before you last one died was it's shell chipped with visible white in the indentations? If so it may be a calcium deficiency issue, they need calcium to build up their shells and if kept in waters without calcium the shell with break down, which can ultimately expose innards of the snail and lead to death (by fish noming or other invaders getting in there). If "no" then calcium should be the issue.. have you let the tank algae and grow a decent bit of brown algae aka diatoms for the snail to eat? do you have algae wafers or veggies you can blanch and feed it periodically as algae/leftover fish food in the tank is lacking? I'm not 100% sure if that sp. eats algae wafers.. nerites typically will not but the commoner smaller 'pest' snails do.


I have added boiled lettuce to the tank. Gasty is a black Mystery snail, his predecessor was a blue mystery snail and you are correct there was a white crack. I'll message you for details. Thanks!


----------



## BettaBoy11

Pi's 3.5 gallon tank with leaf hammock, silk plant, and log.


----------



## BettaObsessed

Here is my divided tank, except that I have removed the evil pots and am adding craft mesh to the dividers. And I baffled the filter.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Why are the pots evil? Did you block up the holes? You can bury the bottoms more to block the holes so the fish don't get stuck in them


----------



## DangerousAngel

I adore the divided one! When you first set it up and got your boys in, was there lots of flaring? Did it eventually stop after they got used to having another Betta beside them?


----------



## beccadsl

Here are Sprite and Stanley's tanks.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Here is a link to my betta's house.  It's a bit sparse right now, I want to get him some live plants but need to wait till I get paid.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Graceful said:


>


Those pots are so neat! Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

smaugthefishy said:


> Here is a link to my betta's house.  It's a bit sparse right now, I want to get him some live plants but need to wait till I get paid.


I would recommend cutting a filter foam 'sock' for the intake instead of using pantyhose-it lets debris get sucked into the filter but not fins, and won't clog as quickly as pantyhose will. Pretty boy btw.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Aqua Aurora said:


> I would recommend cutting a filter foam 'sock' for the intake instead of using pantyhose-it lets debris get sucked into the filter but not fins, and won't clog as quickly as pantyhose will. Pretty boy btw.


I ordered a foam cover, because Petco didn't have any filter foam (at least not where the employee knew where it was) and I wasn't sure where else to find it. The pantyhose (and hopefully the very ratchet water bottle fix) is just temporary till it gets here. :-D


----------



## Crossroads

Rex and Louk's:








The community:








The rest of my tanks look rather poor right now. Mind the gunk in Louk and Rex's tank, that was right after a rescape and before a good vacuum. Rescaping stirred up the sand and everything else


----------



## Fishybitty

This would be Midnight's 5.5 gallon


----------



## yogosans14

Finally finished aquascaping my Fluval Spec


----------



## taquitos

Well it's been like forever since I've posted on this forum, but I've made some changes. All 3 of my crown tail boys are now in a split 15 gallon, and my only EE delta tail is in his 4 gallon cube by himself in the kitchen. They're both dirted.

Here are some photos!

I'm hoping Maderno's tail will grow back now that there's no filter in his area. He was in a 4 gallon with the Azoo Mignon 60 at the lowest setting, but his fins just kept melting and I think it may have been due to the current... I hope he can grow them back to their magnificent glory in this new tank!









The 4 gallon cube. Renoir has been thriving in this tank. No filter, but tons of plants. I've tested the water extensively and with weekly water changes we have not had any ammonia or nitrite spikes. I think it's because of all the plants in the tank.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Those are gorgeous set ups! I love the divided one!


----------



## intelijentperzon

*Swedish fish's home*

5.5 gallon tank for my tiny Swedish Fish (swed for short). Just redecorated 1 hour ago


----------



## burn84

Just started back having a Betta. Needs more plants, maybe a Java Fern or some Nanas. Currently, Walternate (the name of my betta) has a Malaysian Trumpet Snail with him. He is in a spare 8 Gal i had lying around with a Pothos Ivy (roots submerged in the water,he loves to sleep in between them).


----------



## themamaj

Fishybitty I love Midnight's bridge. I looked at that same bridge yesterday but was trying to imagine what it would look like in tank with plants. I'll be headed back to petstore now haha. Does Midnight swim under the bridge?


----------



## Arrielle

This is the room of my Oberon


----------



## totalnoob

Nanashi is the EE betta in the Spec V, Sonic is (I believe) a HM in the 10g, and Banner in Rome


----------



## Rizu

*Cloud's home*

Just got Cloud 2 days ago. New Betta fish owner  Here is his 2.5 gallon Aqueon Betta bow. He seems to like his environment a lot!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Arrielle said:


> This is the room of my Oberon


You really should get him a heater at least if not also a filter.. Or you can take the pink polka dot plant (Hypoestes Phyllostachya) next to the tank, thoroughly rinse the roots free of soil and place it so the roots are in water but the leaves/stem are above water. That is a plant that does well in riparium style environments (wet roots dry leaves) and can absorb some of the ammonia generated by the fish. Note: adding this plant *does not* negate the need for water changes. But please get him a a heater.


----------



## BettaBoy11

+1 Aqua


----------



## Arrielle

Aqua Aurora said:


> You really should get him a heater at least if not also a filter.. Or you can take the pink polka dot plant (Hypoestes Phyllostachya) next to the tank, thoroughly rinse the roots free of soil and place it so the roots are in water but the leaves/stem are above water. That is a plant that does well in riparium style environments (wet roots dry leaves) and can absorb some of the ammonia generated by the fish. Note: adding this plant *does not* negate the need for water changes. But please get him a a heater.


Thanks Aurora. He has a heater - I just took it out over the summer because it is hot in here. There is 75 degrees constant temperature of the water. I did not buy a filter so far because I change his water entirely once in two weeks and 1 gallon once in three days. When you have to be at your desk all day long writing a thesis, changing the fish's water is one of the most exciting and expected things throughout the week.


----------



## Arrielle

Aqua Aurora said:


> You really should get him a heater at least if not also a filter.. . But please get him a a heater.


One thing that concerns me is that in the past 3 days he has been sitting at the bottom of the tank most of the time, which he has never done before. I have him since March 1. 
When I "call him" he does come to the surface but when he sees that there is no food, he goes back at the bottom sitting on those pebbles. 
You have not idea how much he worries me when I see him doing this  as he plays a very important role in my life right now


----------



## Tara5555

*Sorority tank*

I'm new here, so I hope I'm posting in the right spot. Here is my 30 gallon betta sorority.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Wow! I want to start a sorority when I have time! I have that little log in Pi's tank!


----------



## natashahickey

Here is Fishoos's habitat... (ok before i get to that, i will explain the name.. we have a cat named Missy, as pictured below eating her mommy, who I've nicknamed Misoos or 'le Soos', so yeah.... Fishoos)

Wait... where was I? Oh yes, Fishoos. The plants are real, don't remember what they are called (regretting that now, if anyone recognizes them please tell meh!) three snails (unnamed ATM), and my cute lil Fishoos. 
Love how he kind of looks like a goldfish betta. 
As you may notice, I don't have a heater yet, I know, I know!! I feel terrible, but I had to order one online because the fish store didn't have one small enough for my tank, but for now he still appears to be warm and happy. 
I am buying more gravel to put on top of the substrate, because whenever I try to clean it, all of the water in my tank becomes muddy and doesn't settle for a few days, which vexes me to no end. I will lose the natural look, but at least I will be able to clean more efficiently, and also my plants will be more anchored. Any comments about that in particular? 
Hoping to get a before and after picture comparison as well :-D 
hope y'all like! 
oh.. You may notice the plastic clip, I invented a new way to help ease the flow of filters, I am actually working on a youtube tutorial, that I will post onto the forum when done.
I want to get a few shrimp as well. 
okay... that's it :greenyay:
With Love!
Hickey


----------



## themamaj

Great sorority tank!


----------



## FrostPixie

*My two newest betta homes*

Here is Monet & Loki's homes. They're both AquaOne Animates Cube 15's. 

Monet has a large red silk plant which he frequently uses to hide in and rest on. Loki's tank has a suspended glass orb (usually used for succulents).


----------



## totalnoob

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*


Omg he is like the twin of my boy Sashimi (who is in a hospital tank which is why I didn't list him)... Your tank is amazing!!


----------



## themamaj

Beautiful tanks and fish!


----------



## natashahickey

Wow, beautiful! I hope my lil guy grows up to have luscious fins like those do!


----------



## burn84

Update: Walternate's newly refurbished tank. Couldnt help myself and I got two java ferns couple of days ago.


----------



## themamaj

totalnoob said:


> Omg he is like the twin of my boy Sashimi (who is in a hospital tank which is why I didn't list him)... Your tank is amazing!!





bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Your Karlito is so beautiful! Is he a marble or grizzle? This is a fish I was looking at. Wondered what he was and if he might have similar looking body to your boy though prob more red tint fins


----------



## lilnaugrim

@themamaj, he's a multicolor, as is that boy you linked  Not enough white with the blue to make the salt and pepper look of Grizzle. The boy you linked is more Grizzle but with those red fins, he becomes a multicolor.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Arrielle said:


> One thing that concerns me is that in the past 3 days he has been sitting at the bottom of the tank most of the time, which he has never done before. I have him since March 1.
> When I "call him" he does come to the surface but when he sees that there is no food, he goes back at the bottom sitting on those pebbles.
> You have not idea how much he worries me when I see him doing this  as he plays a very important role in my life right now


Late to the party but you should put his heater back in. Heaters are to keep the aquariums stable as well as to heat. 75 is cold for a Tropical fish and can cause the lethargy you are describing.


----------



## themamaj

lilnaugrim said:


> @themamaj, he's a multicolor, as is that boy you linked  Not enough white with the blue to make the salt and pepper look of Grizzle. The boy you linked is more Grizzle but with those red fins, he becomes a multicolor.


Thank you!


----------



## Arrielle

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Late to the party but you should put his heater back in. Heaters are to keep the aquariums stable as well as to heat. 75 is cold for a Tropical fish and can cause the lethargy you are describing.


He has always had 75 degrees with the heater. Now he is even more sick. Attached is a picture. I am so worried. What should I do?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Arrielle said:


> He has always had 75 degrees with the heater. Now he is even more sick. Attached is a picture. I am so worried. What should I do?


I would suggest posting a new thread on the Diseases and Emergencies section dedicated to this issue. You can fill out the questions on the sticky and post some pictures. You'll get more help there. I'm sorry to hear about him.


----------



## natashahickey

gotta say, lil fishoos is lookin luscious these days!
Hickey


----------



## ThatDangCat

Hey guys! I'm new here and I just got Van here a couple days ago!
His setup isn't very... flashy yet. His plan bulbs just started growing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ThatDangCat said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here and I just got Van here a couple days ago!
> His setup isn't very... flashy yet. His plan bulbs just started growing.


Did you plug up the dragon's mouth with something? I think I've read of a betta getting stuck in one before (or wiggled down into the throat/stomach and was stuck)... pretty sure it was tat decor, might have been a different oriental dragon decor item though?

BTW cute fish like the faint colors in his fins.


----------



## ThatDangCat

Aqua Aurora said:


> Did you plug up the dragon's mouth with something? I think I've read of a betta getting stuck in one before (or wiggled down into the throat/stomach and was stuck)... pretty sure it was tat decor, might have been a different oriental dragon decor item though?
> 
> BTW cute fish like the faint colors in his fins.


That is actually a dragon bubbler. He hasn't tried to get in it yet but he has played in the bubbles quite a bit. I think they keep him out of the dark hole. xD But yeah, it might be a different one. I seen a couple different ones when I got that one though they weren't bubblers. I wasn't to sure with them so I went with this one. I've been keeping a close eye on it though since that has crossed my mind, him trying to get in it. But it's been almost a week now so I think he's fine. o3o

I honestly think hes a marble, the store says hes a rose petal too but I'm thinking hes a butterfly instead? Unless they are the same but with different names. lol I can't wait to see what colors he'll be!


----------



## lilnaugrim

ThatDangCat said:


> I honestly think hes a marble, the store says hes a rose petal too but I'm thinking hes a butterfly instead? Unless they are the same but with different names. lol I can't wait to see what colors he'll be!


Marble and Butterfly are coloration types. Butterfly is a thick band of any color around the fins, so like white band around the fins but the rest of the fins are blue and body is blue, that's called a Butterfly. Marble is a fish that will change color, generally they'll have splotches of color and from that we've derived the Koi betta color. Still a marble coloration though.

"Rose Petal" isn't a real thing. It refers to his tail type though, it's actually called just Rosetail, it means that there are so many branches in the tail that it looks ruffly and like a rose.

He is in fact, a Double Tail though, Double Tail Halfmoon (since he gets up to 180 degree's spread) if you want to be specific. It's abbreviated as DTHM. Occasionally it's referred to as a "Fullmoon" by some breeders, just another fancy name


----------



## nixie

*Morpheus tabk redo*

5 gallon heated and filtered going to get more plants and a new ornament or 2


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

nixie said:


> 5 gallon heated and filtered going to get more plants and a new ornament or 2


Your plan for future ornaments and plants sounds good. I like what you've got so far! :-D


----------



## nixie

Thanks


----------



## Emma77

Grandson Grandmother project! He chose the fish and decor.


----------



## nixie

both are very beautiful


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous tank! Grandson/Grandmother projects are the best  where did you find those beautiful rocks? Is it more of a sand substrate? Beautiful fish!


----------



## Emma77

It's a grey melange sand substrate, yes - with natural slate.


----------



## CatsRocks

Kinda simple setup but I'm going to try to grow a planted tank in the future...hopefully by then i'll have a bigger tank :-D


----------



## nixie

I think its nice


----------



## totalnoob

Emma77 said:


> Grandson Grandmother project! He chose the fish and decor.


I love those stones! Where did you get them/what are they?

Edit: JK I just saw where you said it was slate. It looks awesome!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

CatsRocks said:


> Kinda simple setup but I'm going to try to grow a planted tank in the future...hopefully by then i'll have a bigger tank :-D


You should remove the plants from the rock wool and spread the stems out slightly, when bunched together the base gets no light and leaves down there die.


----------



## CatsRocks

Aqua Aurora said:


> You should remove the plants from the rock wool and spread the stems out slightly, when bunched together the base gets no light and leaves down there die.


So after I remove them, do I directly plant them in the sand or do i leave them in the cups?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

CatsRocks said:


> So after I remove them, do I directly plant them in the sand or do i leave them in the cups?


You do not need the cups, plant them in sand.


----------



## CatsRocks

Aqua Aurora said:


> You do not need the cups, plant them in sand.


So I don't need soil or anything? The "sand" I have in there is actually more like gravel though.


----------



## themamaj

How do you vacuum or clean tank with real plants?


----------



## Emma77

*New tanks all round*

Two new tanks with their occupants!


----------



## nixie

Love them your tanks and boys are gorgeous


----------



## InStitches

beautiful tanks


----------



## Emma77

Thanks! I vacuum with a siphon hovering above the gravel once a week and with a gravel vacuum once a week too. If plants get loose I just replant them afterwards.


----------



## InStitches

what kind of wood do you use? it's so cool


----------



## Emma77

Heavily soaked rose roots


----------



## InStitches

rose roots? interesting


----------



## nixie

Ok so o fpund some of my Asian theme stuff and put it in the tank. Not sure how it looks probably stupid be he really seems to like it


----------



## Emma77

My fish both love anything they can swim through and rest on. I am sure your boy loves the bridge and temple too! If you do some low growing moss or dwarf grass on pads it would look like a Japanese garden!


----------



## nixie

Cool but im not so good with live plants lol but I just might give it a go


----------



## Emma77

Believe me, I focus on those that have "easy" in the description. I use low tech CO2 - makes a huge difference. It's the kind where you fill up a little reservoir inside the tank with a pressurised can.


----------



## nixie

Ah ok


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

I like that bamboo stuff...you could get some more of those to make a bamboo jungle! Plastic plants are easy to care for.  The moss Emma77 suggested would look great too. You could take the rocks you have scattered around and make a little winding path through your "garden." Just some ideas if you're brainstorming aquascaping.


----------



## nixie

Sounds like some cool ideas


----------



## Aqua Aurora

CatsRocks said:


> So I don't need soil or anything? The "sand" I have in there is actually more like gravel though.


You plants should grow if given proper lighting, they are not too demanding, soil is not a mandatory part of planted tanks.


----------



## CatsRocks

Aqua Aurora said:


> You plants should grow if given proper lighting, they are not too demanding, soil is not a mandatory part of planted tanks.




Really? Oh okay then, I'll make sure I have better lighting then. Thanks!


----------



## Tree

All four of my tanks got a cleaning and I changed some plants around. =) Enjoy,
Tree


----------



## nixie

Very nice and beautiful fish


----------



## themamaj

Really beautiful tanks! Lucky fish


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Oh wow, I love those tanks. Beautiful.


----------



## Tree

nixie said:


> Very nice and beautiful fish





themamaj said:


> Really beautiful tanks! Lucky fish





Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Oh wow, I love those tanks. Beautiful.




thanks =D


----------



## Lonely

I'm only 14, my parents would absolutely NOT buy me anything larger than this, I am so depressed because i'm probably going to get a lot of backlash at how small it is.


----------



## Soriel

*Snowy's Deco O 20litres Tank*

Snowy & I are loving our new Deco O 20 litres tank! So beautiful isn't it! :lol: This is my first big tank, and my 2nd betta.. getting sooooo addicted to this new hobby!


----------



## nixie

Love the tanks


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Lonely said:


> I'm only 14, my parents would absolutely NOT buy me anything larger than this, I am so depressed because i'm probably going to get a lot of backlash at how small it is.


As long as you keep up with the ammonia levels with frequent water changes, smaller tank sizes are okay. Obviously the more room the better, and the more water the easier for you, but with lots of water changes your fishy should be okay. How many gallons is it?


----------



## Lonely

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> As long as you keep up with the ammonia levels with frequent water changes, smaller tank sizes are okay. Obviously the more room the better, and the more water the easier for you, but with lots of water changes your fishy should be okay. How many gallons is it?


It's I think one gallon, I do plan to clean it every three days and use water conditioners. I don't have a fish yet, i'm gonna get a small heater and some food. + the fish in about a week.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Lonely said:


> It's I think one gallon, I do plan to clean it every three days and use water conditioners. I don't have a fish yet, i'm gonna get a small heater and some food. + the fish in about a week.


Sounds good! May I suggest some things?

For one, a good water conditioner to use is Seachem Prime. It detoxifies ammonia and nitrites for 24 hours after use, as well as removing chlorine and chlorimines.

If you can, try to get an adjustable heater...the kind that shuts off when it reaches the temperature you've set it for. There might not be any adjustable ones for your size of tank though...

For food, most people on this forum recommend Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets or New Life Spectrum Pellets. You can also supplement with frozen (not freeze-dried) bloodworms if you want.

In a one gallon, I'd probably do a water change once a day...every other day at minimum.

Hope this helps!!! Good luck picking out your fish!


----------



## Lonely

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> Sounds good! May I suggest some things?
> 
> For one, a good water conditioner to use is Seachem Prime. It detoxifies ammonia and nitrites for 24 hours after use, as well as removing chlorine and chlorimines.
> 
> If you can, try to get an adjustable heater...the kind that shuts off when it reaches the temperature you've set it for. There might not be any adjustable ones for your size of tank though...
> 
> For food, most people on this forum recommend Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets or New Life Spectrum Pellets. You can also supplement with frozen (not freeze-dried) bloodworms if you want.
> 
> In a one gallon, I'd probably do a water change once a day...every other day at minimum.
> 
> Hope this helps!!! Good luck picking out your fish!


Thanks! It really does. And for a person who isn't busy like me, doing that is easy! I'll keep on the lookout for those items!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Lonely said:


> Thanks! It really does. And for a person who isn't busy like me, doing that is easy! I'll keep on the lookout for those items!


No problem! I'm happy to help.


----------



## lilnaugrim

If you don't feed the fish as much he won't produce as much ammonia, you can do just two changes a week on a 1 gallon; one 50% and one 100%. If you're overfeeding your fish, then yeah, daily water changes is best. He's not going to starve if you feed him every other day though, it actually can be better for them as well.

You could get a small AquaTop Sponge Filter for his tank to get some sort of cycle established. That will help with the ammonia in the long run. It isn't easy, but it's doable. But that filter is probably the smallest sponge filter I've seen, it will still take up some space in that tank though.


----------



## Tree

1 gallon is much better than a .5 gallon I always say. =) oh and don't forget the heater, unless you live in a warm environment and keep him/her somewhere warm in the house that should be fine. unless I am wrong. lol

if you want him/her to have more room, lessen the gravel you put in there. oh and that tank would look super cool with live plants in there! like anubias or java ferns. <3 but one step at a time yes? hehe since your mom wanted a smaller tank I am sure she will not allow any more decor with it. ^_^


----------



## Lonely

Thank you guys for the tips! I am going to lessen the gravel because it is a little too thick. The only plants I have are the yellow silk plant, but that's better than a plastic one right?


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Lonely said:


> Thank you guys for the tips! I am going to lessen the gravel because it is a little too thick. The only plants I have are the yellow silk plant, but that's better than a plastic one right?


Yep, right! Silk is the best alternative to live. Plastic plants are generally a big no unless they're REALLY REALLY SOFT (cue rubbing pantyhose over them to see if it catches).


----------



## Lonely

Just be happy I didn't get 'lee's round betta bowl" the people at petco said was perfect for bettas. Yeah an atrociously small tank with a spiky plastic plant is perfect!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Ugh yes. "Sure, he'll be so happy in a bowl so small he can barely turn around. Can't you tell by how spunky and contented the fish are in these minuscule cups?"

Here's a thread you might be interested in: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=356394


----------



## Lonely

I was screaming on the inside when I went to go buy my tank. There was a woman getting her little girl a GOLDFISH and a HALF GALLON tank. I was in shock.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

It's bad enough for a betta but a GOLDFISH?

Have you ever seen those half-gallon DIVIDED "betta" tanks?


----------



## Lonely

Oh gosh, those are horrible! Imagine living in such a small space like that? My cousin has one of those, she keeps a female on one side, and a male on the other. She said "One day I will remove so they can have babies!" I'm like, do you not know how hard and complex it is to breed bettas?


----------



## GuineaPig

Hello! This is my first post.

First, a bit about me. I live in Western Australia, own 3 guinea pigs and one blue betta fish. I have just started school holidays, so I figured now would be a good time to change my fish’s habitat up.

I have had my betta for a while now, and want to improve his life, as I have now realised that I am doing lots of things wrong and would like to put them right. I am sorry to say I did the impulse buy thing, and bought exactly what the shop assistant said to do (tiny tank, spiky plant which I am going to take out now).

I have a few questions, please help!

1. His fins have been tattered since the first time I did a full clean on his tank; could anyone please help me with this? After I had had him for a little while and had done a few partial cleans, I did a nearly full water change as his aquarium was looking dirty. I let the new water sit in a jug for a day or so, and put the cleaning drops we got from the pet shop in. Within about a week in his new water, his poor fins seemed to fall to bits, and now they are tiny and ragged. Can anyone help? Should I clean him out more often, less often, with no drops, more drops or different drops? 

2. My Mum and I just bought a new container vase thing from Ikea to use as a bigger tank, and I was wondering if it would be okay to use, and if cylindrical aquariums are a problem. It is the "CYLINDER Vase/Bowl, set of 3” - http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/80175213/ . If it is not suitable, I can probably return it and get a bigger one somewhere else.

There is a small one, a bigger version of the small one and a wide shallow-ish one. The bigger one is 5.089 litres in volume, while the shallow one is 3.421 litres and the smaller one is 2.309 litres. I’m guessing it would be better to use the bigger one with less surface area than the smaller shallow one with more surface area? (I read that they need a certain amount of surface area for breathing)

3. What about plants? I have only got a plastic one at the moment; would a real one be better? If so, how do I go about this? (do I use sand, stones over soil, just stones, or what? And what kind of plant?). Or should I buy a silk one to start with, then maybe get a real one later? I now know I also need to get him a house to hide in.

4. What about filtration? I already have a heater, but do I need a filter? What kind of filters do they need/what are the best to buy? I read that they don’t like strong currents or bubbles.

That’s all I can think of for now. I am REALLY sorry for all these questions, but I really want to improve his (currently terrible) care. After figuring out what I need, I can ask my Mum to take me shopping to buy it if I need to. If there is anything else I have missed, please let me know. I can’t wait to be able make him happier!

(Hopefully) attached is a picture of the biggest vase, with my hand for a size reference.

Thanks so much in advance for any responses, and sorry for the huge post!


----------



## Lonely

Bettas don't really need filters, but you can get a filter and put it on low settings.
Silk plants or real plants are fine, I have a silk plant because I have no idea how to care for real plants.
And if you're going to use those things for a tank, I reccomend cleaning the tank very often.


----------



## GuineaPig

Thanks so much for the super quick reply!  

So I should return it and get something else? I want it to be small enough that I can carry it over to the sink easily.


----------



## Lonely

Oh gosh, it's larger than I expected! It's around 1.5 gallons , which according to some people is the super trooper duper kabooper kashloomer mimoomer minimum for a Betta. Silk plants, natural gravel, heater, good water, often water changes, and your betta will hopefully live a happy life! Though, getting a lid is a good Idea (one with holes or something) because Bettas are jumpers.


----------



## GuineaPig

I just used this super-helpful converter ‘widget’ I just found on my mac to convert it to gallons, and it is apparently 1.343 gallons. How often would I need to clean it, and will those cleans be full cleans, 1/2 cleans or what? I am planning on maybe getting a glass plate for a lid, or maybe I will find some plastic the right size. I will try to get it running soon, and buy some silk plants too. What could I do about his fins do you think?


----------



## Lonely

Put some aquarium salt in his tank, but if it's very extreme you could look up ways to cure it. And probably clean it every 2-3 days. And for the lid, make sure it has some hole or opening to let air in, you wouldn't want to suffocate your new fish.


----------



## GuineaPig

Thanks again! Should I clean ALL the water each time, or only half, or what?


----------



## Lonely

Half one day, full the other day.


----------



## GuineaPig

Thanks SOOOOO much for all your help!! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Lonely

You're welcome!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

GuineaPig said:


> Hello! This is my first post.
> 
> First, a bit about me. I live in Western Australia, own 3 guinea pigs and one blue betta fish. I have just started school holidays, so I figured now would be a good time to change my fish’s habitat up.
> 
> I have had my betta for a while now, and want to improve his life, as I have now realized that I am doing lots of things wrong and would like to put them right. I am sorry to say I did the impulse buy thing, and bought exactly what the shop assistant said to do (tiny tank, spiky plant which I am going to take out now).
> 
> I have a few questions, please help!
> 
> 1. His fins have been tattered since the first time I did a full clean on his tank; could anyone please help me with this? After I had had him for a little while and had done a few partial cleans, I did a nearly full water change as his aquarium was looking dirty. I let the new water sit in a jug for a day or so, and put the cleaning drops we got from the pet shop in. Within about a week in his new water, his poor fins seemed to fall to bits, and now they are tiny and ragged. Can anyone help? Should I clean him out more often, less often, with no drops, more drops or different drops?
> 
> 2. My Mum and I just bought a new container vase thing from Ikea to use as a bigger tank, and I was wondering if it would be okay to use, and if cylindrical aquariums are a problem. It is the "CYLINDER Vase/Bowl, set of 3” - http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/80175213/ . If it is not suitable, I can probably return it and get a bigger one somewhere else.
> 
> There is a small one, a bigger version of the small one and a wide shallow-ish one. The bigger one is 5.089 litres in volume, while the shallow one is 3.421 litres and the smaller one is 2.309 litres. I’m guessing it would be better to use the bigger one with less surface area than the smaller shallow one with more surface area? (I read that they need a certain amount of surface area for breathing)
> 
> 3. What about plants? I have only got a plastic one at the moment; would a real one be better? If so, how do I go about this? (do I use sand, stones over soil, just stones, or what? And what kind of plant?). Or should I buy a silk one to start with, then maybe get a real one later? I now know I also need to get him a house to hide in.
> 
> 4. What about filtration? I already have a heater, but do I need a filter? What kind of filters do they need/what are the best to buy? I read that they don’t like strong currents or bubbles.
> 
> That’s all I can think of for now. I am REALLY sorry for all these questions, but I really want to improve his (currently terrible) care. After figuring out what I need, I can ask my Mum to take me shopping to buy it if I need to. If there is anything else I have missed, please let me know. I can’t wait to be able make him happier!
> 
> (Hopefully) attached is a picture of the biggest vase, with my hand for a size reference.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any responses, and sorry for the huge post!


Hello and welcome to the forums!!

Your betta's fins may be tattered from poor water quality or not properly conditioned water. DO you have a dechlorinator? If not I'd recommend buying Seachem Prime its a very good dechlorinator and also binds ammonia and nitrite for up to 48 hours (though many recommend dosing every 24 hours if its being sued for ammonia/nitrite binding). Daily water changes and warm water help greatly in curing this and letting the fins heal.

You betta should love the large space. I'd personally use the largest container as more water volume means more stable pH, temperature, and more water to dilute ammonia.

Don't use plastic plants-these can and will shred betta fins. its best to get true silk plants or live plants. Lots of live plant options, easiest low light plants for beginners include: 
*marimo ball*-actually a specialized form of slow growing hair algae. Do not use algaesicides on it 9seachem excel, bleach, peroxide or any sort of 'algae-be-gone' product) it can kill the marimo. It grows very slowly and will not make any noticeable impact in nitrate absorption but its easy to keep. Roate the ball once ever week or 2 so the bottom gets light. It tends to collect small particles in its hairs so periodically ringing it out in removed tank water (at a water change) helps clean it off. You can alternatively rinse it under cold/cool tap water, ring it, put it in some dechlorinated water for a few minutes and then back into the tank. It lives with very little light, if you put a bright light on the tank move the marimo into a shaded area of the tank.
*Anacharis and horwort*- these may be illegal in your area as they can be very invasive. They are fast growing low light stem plants tat help with nitrates. Anacharis dos not tolerate Seachem Excel and will die from it. Otherwise no real care needed for these guys. If you buy them as a tied bundle/bunch untie them and spread the stems out a little so the bottoms of the stems gt light. Stems can be floated or stuffed into the substrate.
*Anubias and Java fern*-Slow growing low light rhizome based plants. The rhizome is a horizontal part of teh plant that both roots and the stems grow from. DO NOT BURY THE RHIZOME IN THE SUBSTRATE! This will kill the plant. It is ok to bury roots if the rhizome is fully exposed to the water column, but most commonly these plants are tied to decor/rock/wood. Think of the rhizome like your arm, don't tie it too tight that it constricts, just enough that it stays in place. Eventually roots will attach the plant to the item it is tied to. Another alternative is to tie the plant t lead free plant weights (or glass beads). Common material for tying is low poundage clear fishing line, 100% acrylic thread (these 2 never break down), or cotton or nylon thread (will break down in the tank).
*Moss*-lot of moss options, undemanding plant needs tied down to something (again not too tightly). Faily slow growing in low light.
*Crypts*-a root based plant to stuff in the substrate, several species, its prone to "melting" when moved so don't freak out (this species simply hates being moved/uprooted) just remove dissolved leaves and let the plant be, new leave will grow within a month or less.

I always recommend a filter, though bettas can _survive _without one they're much more comfortable in a cycled tank. For filtration of a curved bowl I'd recommend getting an air pump run sponge filter. I use them in all my vases/jars/bowls. I'm not sure what is available to you band or site shipping wise, I use Jardin mini cylinder sponge filters with Tetra whisper air pump (for up to 10g (30L i think) tank), and airline tubing. This method of filtration is safe for the betta and very easy. Once the sponge is soaked through it will sink and stay down (rinse in sink water the dunk in a bucket of dechlorinated water and squeeze all the bubbles out, after that quickly move it to the betta tank, it should sink no problem), it doesn't generate enough water movement to push the fish around and gives a good simple filtration.. If the air pump is loud use a rag/towel/blanket/shirt whatever to wrap it in to muffle the vibration sound.


----------



## FrostPixie

GuineaPig said:


> Hello! This is my first post.
> 
> First, a bit about me. I live in Western Australia, own 3 guinea pigs and one blue betta fish. I have just started school holidays, so I figured now would be a good time to change my fish’s habitat up.
> 
> I have had my betta for a while now, and want to improve his life, as I have now realised that I am doing lots of things wrong and would like to put them right. I am sorry to say I did the impulse buy thing, and bought exactly what the shop assistant said to do (tiny tank, spiky plant which I am going to take out now).
> 
> I have a few questions, please help!
> 
> 1. His fins have been tattered since the first time I did a full clean on his tank; could anyone please help me with this? After I had had him for a little while and had done a few partial cleans, I did a nearly full water change as his aquarium was looking dirty. I let the new water sit in a jug for a day or so, and put the cleaning drops we got from the pet shop in. Within about a week in his new water, his poor fins seemed to fall to bits, and now they are tiny and ragged. Can anyone help? Should I clean him out more often, less often, with no drops, more drops or different drops?
> 
> 2. My Mum and I just bought a new container vase thing from Ikea to use as a bigger tank, and I was wondering if it would be okay to use, and if cylindrical aquariums are a problem. It is the "CYLINDER Vase/Bowl, set of 3” - http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/80175213/ . If it is not suitable, I can probably return it and get a bigger one somewhere else.
> 
> There is a small one, a bigger version of the small one and a wide shallow-ish one. The bigger one is 5.089 litres in volume, while the shallow one is 3.421 litres and the smaller one is 2.309 litres. I’m guessing it would be better to use the bigger one with less surface area than the smaller shallow one with more surface area? (I read that they need a certain amount of surface area for breathing)
> 
> 3. What about plants? I have only got a plastic one at the moment; would a real one be better? If so, how do I go about this? (do I use sand, stones over soil, just stones, or what? And what kind of plant?). Or should I buy a silk one to start with, then maybe get a real one later? I now know I also need to get him a house to hide in.
> 
> 4. What about filtration? I already have a heater, but do I need a filter? What kind of filters do they need/what are the best to buy? I read that they don’t like strong currents or bubbles.
> 
> That’s all I can think of for now. I am REALLY sorry for all these questions, but I really want to improve his (currently terrible) care. After figuring out what I need, I can ask my Mum to take me shopping to buy it if I need to. If there is anything else I have missed, please let me know. I can’t wait to be able make him happier!
> 
> (Hopefully) attached is a picture of the biggest vase, with my hand for a size reference.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any responses, and sorry for the huge post!


Welcome to the forum! 

I too live in WA and if you're looking for a decent sized tank you can get a whole "kit" at KMart! I saw that they had a tank, gravel, filter etc for i believe $30. It might be better than getting a large jar/bowl from IKEA... just a thought. If not then PetBarn or City Farmers have those starter aquariums for about $40. If you want to spend a little more money I'd suggest investing in an AquaOne Betta mono as it comes complete with a filter, heater and light (just get it on sale at PetBarn or City Farmers). Id be happy to chat with you about it if you're interested :-D

Can't wait to see a pic of your adorable little blue fish!


----------



## Lonely

My new friend is here! . His name is Akikoroid, and that's him in his tank.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover

Lonely said:


> My new friend is here! . His name is Akikoroid, and that's him in his tank.


SO PRETTY! So he's a DT! I love DTs.


----------



## Lonely

Thanks! I love him, he's so active! He's always swimming around and his colors got brighter! I was going to get a marble, before I noticed he had fin rot.


----------



## Tree

what a pretty fish Lonely! =D


----------



## Lonely

Thanks! You have no idea how hard it was to get a clear image of his full body, but his head is still dark, I will be updating with better pictures.


----------



## Lonely

Here are some "betta" pictures. Get it? HAHAHAHAH, I should stop.


----------



## nixie

He is beautiful.


----------



## Lonely

Thanks!


----------



## nixie

Welcome


----------



## Tree

Oooh the second picture really brings out the blue on the rim of his double tail!


----------



## Lonely

Thanks, he's really happy in his new home, swimming around, and his fins are big and bright!


----------



## toast49

*my new Betta*

female betta


----------



## Lonely

Look at all dat r00m.


----------



## nixie

Awe she's so cute


----------



## FrostPixie

Lonely said:


> Here are some "betta" pictures. Get it? HAHAHAHAH, I should stop.


very lovely!!


----------



## burn84

Update: My Divided 8Gal Tank


----------



## burn84

GuineaPig said:


> Hello! This is my first post.
> 
> First, a bit about me. I live in Western Australia, own 3 guinea pigs and one blue betta fish. I have just started school holidays, so I figured now would be a good time to change my fish’s habitat up.
> 
> I have had my betta for a while now, and want to improve his life, as I have now realised that I am doing lots of things wrong and would like to put them right. I am sorry to say I did the impulse buy thing, and bought exactly what the shop assistant said to do (tiny tank, spiky plant which I am going to take out now).
> 
> I have a few questions, please help!
> 
> 1. His fins have been tattered since the first time I did a full clean on his tank; could anyone please help me with this? After I had had him for a little while and had done a few partial cleans, I did a nearly full water change as his aquarium was looking dirty. I let the new water sit in a jug for a day or so, and put the cleaning drops we got from the pet shop in. Within about a week in his new water, his poor fins seemed to fall to bits, and now they are tiny and ragged. Can anyone help? Should I clean him out more often, less often, with no drops, more drops or different drops?
> 
> 2. My Mum and I just bought a new container vase thing from Ikea to use as a bigger tank, and I was wondering if it would be okay to use, and if cylindrical aquariums are a problem. It is the "CYLINDER Vase/Bowl, set of 3” - http://www.ikea.com/aa/en/catalog/products/80175213/ . If it is not suitable, I can probably return it and get a bigger one somewhere else.
> 
> There is a small one, a bigger version of the small one and a wide shallow-ish one. The bigger one is 5.089 litres in volume, while the shallow one is 3.421 litres and the smaller one is 2.309 litres. I’m guessing it would be better to use the bigger one with less surface area than the smaller shallow one with more surface area? (I read that they need a certain amount of surface area for breathing)
> 
> 3. What about plants? I have only got a plastic one at the moment; would a real one be better? If so, how do I go about this? (do I use sand, stones over soil, just stones, or what? And what kind of plant?). Or should I buy a silk one to start with, then maybe get a real one later? I now know I also need to get him a house to hide in.
> 
> 4. What about filtration? I already have a heater, but do I need a filter? What kind of filters do they need/what are the best to buy? I read that they don’t like strong currents or bubbles.
> 
> That’s all I can think of for now. I am REALLY sorry for all these questions, but I really want to improve his (currently terrible) care. After figuring out what I need, I can ask my Mum to take me shopping to buy it if I need to. If there is anything else I have missed, please let me know. I can’t wait to be able make him happier!
> 
> (Hopefully) attached is a picture of the biggest vase, with my hand for a size reference.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any responses, and sorry for the huge post!


I used to have a very similar bowl for my betta long time ago . I had a tiny sponge filter inside and just to break the current, I bought a Pothos Ivy from a local nursery and rinse the roots out completely of soil, and let the roots be in the water. It really thrived and it grew really fast as it is very low maintenance indoor plant that doesn't require lighting, just as long as it gets some light coming through a window it should do fine. Plus the roots, submerged in water, totally helps with stopping any form of current that the sponge filter gives off and helps with keeping the water clean as it will consume the waste given off by your Betta. 

Since you are in Western Australia, I am guessing dried Banana Leaves, Indian Almond Leaves or Oak Leaves shouldn't be hard to come by. Just drop them in and it should sink to the bottom of the bowl within a few days. These dried leaves will release some natural remedies for the fish as it has anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties. They also promote fast fin growth and helps with healing torn/ripped fins. I personally like dried banana leaves as they willl secrete this slimy substance that has a lot of beneficial properties. I have seen my cories and shrimp go crazy over this slimy stuff.


----------



## GuineaPig

Thanks so much for the replies everyone! My Mum and I have decided to get a bigger one, and we chose the “Aqua One Betta Trio” from PetBarn (cheaper than it was at City Farmers by about $20): 









My brother and sister each have a Betta as well, so we are putting one in each compartment. It is 36 litres, or 9.5 gallons, which is a huge amount better than the 1 gallon one. It has an in-built filter, and comes with a heater and a light.

So far, we have got the gravel, but nothing else. My sister and I spent about 2 hours rinsing the stones, which are now spread out in the divided tank. 

However, I am unsure what to do next. We are considering using real plants in the tank, is this a good idea, and what plants do you recommend? I read that Riccia and Java moss were good choices.
Should we wait to get the plants before adding water? Or add them after the tank has cycled? 

Also, should I wait until my fish is better before putting him in the big tank, so that whatever he has doesn’t get transferred to my siblings’ fish? (I would put him in the smaller, 1.3 gallon Ikea one)

I am really confused as to what to do next, could someone please advise me on the next few steps?

Thanks so much, I really appreciate the time everyone took to respond 

ETA: I just read that we need some water conditioner for setting up the good bacteria. What is the best type available in Perth, WA? Also, there were about a million different bottles of chemicals available in the pet shops; which is the right aquarium salt? This was the one I saw in the shop: 








Is it any good, or should I look for others? Are there any other chemicals I need?

The chemicals we currently have are:
Stress Coat (API brand)
Stress Zyme (API brand)
Melafix (API brand)
BettaSafe Water Conditioner (Tetra brand) - “Makes tap water safe for Bettas; Complete formula, works in seconds”. We have been using this to treat our tap water when doing tank cleans.

Please tell me if I have forgotten anything, and thanks again for all the previous replies!


----------



## burn84

That's a really nice tank! You can immediately add the plants, probably easiest would be to get some Java Ferns (I prefer Java Ferns as when the leaves reach the top of the water line, it makes a natural resting/sleeping area for the Bettas) that are already tied on to the driftwood and are very easy to maintain. Java Moss is nice too, also low maintenance, will look really nice once you tie it down onto some driftwood and watch it grow. As for the quarantine period, I would follow this method using the Melafix you already have (in their current setup) before adding them all to the main tank just to be on the safe side.

Also when your Java Fern is nice and healthy, you will realize that at the underside tips of the leaves, brown tiny furry roots will start forming like this. This will probably take about 1 month or so, as they are low light/slow growing plants. I generally let it come off by themselves and just gently insert it back into the base main plant. 

To speed up the cycling process I dose my tanks with ISTA Photosynthetic Bacteria. Very handy chemical to have on hand. I also use some Hexa Flora Spring Liquid Fertilizer just to give my Java Ferns a bit of a boost in nutrients. There are many types of fertilizers out there but I find that this particular brand is helping my Java Ferns pretty well. And not to forget your Anti-Chlorine solutions, which I think you already have.

Till my Java Ferns are nice and tall enough to reach the water surface, I made my own Betta hammock with aquarium divider suctions and fold some dried up banana leaves like this:


----------



## Lonely

*Has small 1 gallon tank with only decorative rocks and 1 silk plant*


----------



## nixie

just set up a 3-4 gallon tank with my diy filter for my new betta thats coming will add more stuff to it later


----------



## FrostPixie

GuineaPig said:


> Thanks so much for the replies everyone! My Mum and I have decided to get a bigger one, and we chose the “Aqua One Betta Trio” from PetBarn (cheaper than it was at City Farmers by about $20):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and sister each have a Betta as well, so we are putting one in each compartment. It is 36 litres, or 9.5 gallons, which is a huge amount better than the 1 gallon one. It has an in-built filter, and comes with a heater and a light.
> 
> So far, we have got the gravel, but nothing else. My sister and I spent about 2 hours rinsing the stones, which are now spread out in the divided tank.
> 
> However, I am unsure what to do next. We are considering using real plants in the tank, is this a good idea, and what plants do you recommend? I read that Riccia and Java moss were good choices.
> Should we wait to get the plants before adding water? Or add them after the tank has cycled?
> 
> Also, should I wait until my fish is better before putting him in the big tank, so that whatever he has doesn’t get transferred to my siblings’ fish? (I would put him in the smaller, 1.3 gallon Ikea one)
> 
> I am really confused as to what to do next, could someone please advise me on the next few steps?
> 
> Thanks so much, I really appreciate the time everyone took to respond
> 
> ETA: I just read that we need some water conditioner for setting up the good bacteria. What is the best type available in Perth, WA? Also, there were about a million different bottles of chemicals available in the pet shops; which is the right aquarium salt? This was the one I saw in the shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any good, or should I look for others? Are there any other chemicals I need?
> 
> The chemicals we currently have are:
> Stress Coat (API brand)
> Stress Zyme (API brand)
> Melafix (API brand)
> BettaSafe Water Conditioner (Tetra brand) - “Makes tap water safe for Bettas; Complete formula, works in seconds”. We have been using this to treat our tap water when doing tank cleans.
> 
> Please tell me if I have forgotten anything, and thanks again for all the previous replies!


You can get Seachem Prime which is a great water conditioner and a lot of the members on here recommend it. 

Also, if you visit a Pet City grab New Life Spectrum betta formula... its a lot better than Hikari betta gold.

Have a click on the links in my signature... they might give you some ideas for things to buy 😊


----------



## Anne713

Just a little bit of a change to Lincolns 10 gallon. I made the little mesh house on the bottom and let his little tunnels float. Added the big red and green plant on the left for him which he seems to like. He's been swimming abound In that side quite a bit. I need more live plants but right now, I'm on a budget. I recently got engaged and have been working in planning. Blah. My little man will have to be happy with what he has for now. I may go buy some betta bulbs though.


----------



## nixie

Looks really good


----------



## GuineaPig

Thanks so much for the link!

What is the Rooibos Tea for? I mean, I know it puts Tannins in the water, but what are Tannins and do I need them?

We hope to get the plants tomorrow, however I don’t know which would be best for our conditions. The aquarium gets a very low amount of natural light, however it has a very bright white LED light. I have attached a picture of our actual aquarium (the other pic I uploaded was just from Google) We would prefer tiny, slower growing plants, as my siblings and I each want 1 or 2 plants for our own section. 

We only have a gravel substrate, so I’m guessing we will need 'Root Tabs’ for some of them (it would be helpful to know which will need this if anyone can tell me ).

I have found some plants that I think may be suitable; please tell me if they would work and if there are any other plants I could try to find, and which are the best beginners plants ;-). Also, I have no idea if there are different varieties/species of each, and which is best... 

- riccia
- java moss
- java fern
- anubias
- anacharis
- duckweed (probably won’t use this as it is likely to clog up the filter)
- microsword (would like more info on this if possible please)
- hairgrass (would like more info on this if possible please)
- frog bit (would like more info on this if possible please)
- water lettuce (would like more info on this if possible please)
- marimo 

OOPS! I actually wrote this post last night, but forgot to actually post it! Anyway, here it is now.


----------



## FrostPixie

GuineaPig said:


> Thanks so much for the link!
> 
> What is the Rooibos Tea for? I mean, I know it puts Tannins in the water, but what are Tannins and do I need them?


Rooibos tea helps with pH in your tank... it also makes the water darker so its good as a stress reliver for your fish. The colour makes for a more natural environment. 

You can use indian almond leaves too or banana leaves. I have some IAL but like the tea better. If you want to get the IAL or banana leaves in a store in WA then visit Aquotix. If you wanna grab the tea just visit Coles or Woolies. 

Ill attach a photo with some of the things i find are essentials that i use on a frequent basis with my fish. If you wanna know about where to get anything that a lot of the members talk about on the forum... just let me know... i visit a lot of the pet stores/aquarium stores in WA lol just browsing for random items. 

Otherwise you can order online.

Sorry I'm not that knowledgable about plants... i have silk plants cause my tanks are placed away from direct sunlight


----------



## burn84

_- riccia -_ IME they are quite demanding species, I wouldn't say that these are for beginners as they require proper lighting, CO2 management and fertilization to properly flourish
_- java moss -_ Best for Beginners. Doesn't need CO2 or bright lighting or fertilization per se but if given, they grow faster.
_- java fern -_ Best for Beginners. Doesn't need CO2 or bright lighting or fertilization per se but if given, they grow faster.
_- anubias -_ Best for Beginners. Doesn't need CO2 or bright lighting or fertilization per se but if given, they grow faster.
_- anacharis -_ Best for Beginners, but they are really easy to grow and are considered an invasive species, because with the right conditions, they can really take over the tank. I also find that they don't compete for nutrients when placed with other plants but they do help at keeping algae at bay. 
_- duckweed -_ (probably won’t use this as it is likely to clog up the filter) +1 on this. The name suits this plant real well...a weed... it happened to me a few times, so I just gave it to my neighbor who has a pond with some koi and it disappeared in no time.
_- micro sword -_ same as riccia. never again lol
_- hair grass -_ same as riccia and micro swords
_- frog bit -_ same as duckweed
_- water lettuce -_ also had these before and i realize they also another nutrient hogger, with other plants in your aquarium, without fertilization, your other plants will suffer
_- marimo -_ Fairly easy to maintain, i used to have them at the office but they are kind of expensive here, I dont see why though. If cared for properly they tend to sink and if not they go brown and tend to float. Not in a rush to getting any of these again hehe.

I personally like Indian Almond Leaves and Banana Leaves in my tanks. They release their nutrients and tannins into the water naturally and after a week or two, the water starts to become clear again. I just let them disintegrate naturally as I have some MTS in my tank and I like the look of the leaves. Gives my tank a natural feel to it.


----------



## themamaj

Anne713 said:


> Just a little bit of a change to Lincolns 10 gallon. I made the little mesh house on the bottom and let his little tunnels float. Added the big red and green plant on the left for him which he seems to like. He's been swimming abound In that side quite a bit. I need more live plants but right now, I'm on a budget. I recently got engaged and have been working in planning. Blah. My little man will have to be happy with what he has for now. I may go buy some betta bulbs though.


Gorgeous tank great job! Where did you get the little floating tunnels? So cute? My Crimson would love those because he is quite the acrobat lol


----------



## themamaj

I love love that 3 divided tank! All the good stuff is in Australia!!! Beautiful tanks cutest decor. You are doing a great job picking out things for your betta. Lucky boys! And if you ever talk to an Aqua One dealer tell them we need them to sell it in Tennessee


----------



## Arrielle

Overprotective Fish Lover said:


> I would suggest posting a new thread on the Diseases and Emergencies section dedicated to this issue. You can fill out the questions on the sticky and post some pictures. You'll get more help there. I'm sorry to hear about him.


This is incredible but he got well. He is perfectly fine now. I have never seen a fish coming back to life. What I did, I changed his water every other day and I did not feed him for a week.


----------



## GuineaPig

themamaj, the picture of the tank with the white background is not our actual tank, it is just off the internet  Sorry if that was confusing! 

FrostPixie, where did you get the Seachem Prime? Did you order it online, or what? It wasn’t in City Farmers, though they had about a million other bottles. I will have a look for the food next time we go to a Pet City. Does your food tub say “New Life Spectrum - Betta Formula”? Or is it “Ultra Formula”? I can’t quite see due to the glare on the tub in your photo...

Also, I see you have a specific betta water conditioner (the one in the blue bottle). I couldn’t find that exact one, although there are lots of other ones...

We are going to the Perth Aquarium Centre today (hopefully), to get some plants, and maybe the seachem prime. These are the plants we will try to find:
- java moss
- java fern
- anubias
- anacharis
- vallisneria (is this too big?)
- amazon frogbit
- crypt wendtii
- vesicularia 
We will only choose a few from what we can find, if we can find any of them!

Is there anything else you suggest we look for at the Aquarium centre?

Thanks!


----------



## FrostPixie

GuineaPig said:


> FrostPixie, where did you get the Seachem Prime? Did you order it online, or what? It wasn’t in City Farmers, though they had about a million other bottles. I will have a look for the food next time we go to a Pet City. Does your food tub say “New Life Spectrum - Betta Formula”? Or is it “Ultra Formula”? I can’t quite see due to the glare on the tub in your photo...
> 
> Also, I see you have a specific betta water conditioner (the one in the blue bottle). I couldn’t find that exact one, although there are lots of other ones...
> 
> We are going to the Perth Aquarium Centre today (hopefully), to get some plants, and maybe the seachem prime. These are the plants we will try to find:
> - java moss
> - java fern
> - anubias
> - anacharis
> - vallisneria (is this too big?)
> - amazon frogbit
> - crypt wendtii
> - vesicularia
> We will only choose a few from what we can find, if we can find any of them!
> 
> Is there anything else you suggest we look for at the Aquarium centre?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I got this late! I got mine from Petbarn and I think it depends on which City Farmers you go to, but some of them have it. Though they do stock a lot of Seachem products.

My New Life Spectrum is the Betta Formula... i got it for about $15.99 from Pet City as I'm a member. I know for sure it's at the Bentley location.

The betta water conditioner I picked up in the betta section at Pet Barn Myaree.... if you look at City Farmers, quite often than not, they are out... no idea why *lol* though once you get Seachem Prime, you won't really need to use any other water conditioner as it works quite well to lock ammonia and make the water safe for your little guys.

to be honest... I quite frequently visit Petbarn, City Farmers, Pet City and almost any fish/pet/aquarium store I can find *lol* that in itself is part of the adventure of owning many betta's! Petbarn & City Farmers are actually owned by the same parent company, so pricing between the store is pretty much the same (most of the time - also they price match)


----------



## nixie

3.5 gallon betta tank. With my new ct Chappi


----------



## Bedhead

This is Treasures tank, he shares it with Goldie and Saphire the horned nerites (Goldie is hanging out on the leaf at the back)


----------



## nixie

your tank is so cool and your fish is beautiful


----------



## Tree

my update of my tanks!


----------



## nixie

Beautiful


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful black copper giant HMPK boy Captain enjoying his place.* :mrgreen:


----------



## nixie

cite tank and your fish is gorgeous


----------



## kateausten

Here is a picture of Flair's tank I just got her new rocks but it's not time to change her bowl yet.


----------



## nixie

Love the Hawaii look


----------



## Polkadot

nixie said:


> cite tank and your fish is gorgeous


Thanks nixie!


----------



## nixie

Ur welcome


----------



## bettaposeidon

Poseidon in his new 5g.


----------



## ThatDangCat

I had to do a big upgrade to the current tank. The real plants began to die and rot so replaced them with a few big silk plants. :3
My bettas are hiding...


----------



## nixie

That is so cute


----------



## bekbekbek

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He guards his Fluval Edge (6 gallon/23L with HOB filter) tank 24/7 and you better watch out if you put your hand in! *Enguard*


****************************

Karlito got a plant upgrade! More large leaf anubias for him to lounge on/hide in/guard. Haha! :lol:


----------



## totalnoob

bekbekbek said:


> ****************************
> 
> Karlito got a plant upgrade! More large leaf anubias for him to lounge on/hide in/guard. Haha! :lol:


It's so funny that you did that, I upgraded Sashimi today (he looks just like Karlito!). Your tank looks WAY better than Sashimi's though!


----------



## bekbekbek

Haha really! Where did you get him? Maybe they're related!


----------



## totalnoob

bekbekbek said:


> Haha really! Where did you get him? Maybe they're related!


I got him at Petco, lol. Here is a picture (of him and of his new digs - though I have since added two more silk plants. I hate those decorations, but he LOVES that barrel decoration, so I just decided to go with the theme and colors, lol. He is currently sleeping in the pirate ship ):


----------



## bekbekbek

totalnoob said:


> Omg he is like the twin of my boy Sashimi (who is in a hospital tank which is why I didn't list him)... Your tank is amazing!!



Just saw this! Maybe they are distant cousins! :lol:

And thanks! It's really not hard, just have to make sure they're all low light plants since my tank is only a fluval edge. They are going bonkers and I have to keep trimming them though! It's a jungle in there!


----------



## bekbekbek

totalnoob said:


> I got him at Petco, lol. Here is a picture (of him and of his new digs - though I have since added two more silk plants. I hate those decorations, but he LOVES that stupid barrel decoration, so I just decided to go with the theme and colors, lol):


Tell me about it - all the plants and hiding spots in the world and karlito seems to like to lounge on the extension cord from the heater at the moment. Why I don't know haha.


----------



## totalnoob

bekbekbek said:


> Tell me about it - all the plants and hiding spots in the world and karlito seems to like to lounge on the extension cord from the heater at the moment. Why I don't know haha.


Sashimi likes to sleep @$$ up with his face down in the barrels. Like...what, fish? You have that lovely betta hammock and you sleep face down in the barrels?????

I am trying my hand at low light plants, but the only things I can keep from dying on me are java fern and some marimo balls (I still kill some others <_<). My anubias plant in a different tank is growing the blue green algae, apparently from too much light?? T________T Planted tanks are hard for me, for some reason.


----------



## nixie

Wow gorgeous tank and gorgeous fish. I've never seen pink like that.


----------



## bekbekbek

totalnoob said:


> Sashimi likes to sleep @$$ up with his face down in the barrels. Like...what, fish? You have that lovely betta hammock and you sleep face down in the barrels?????
> 
> I am trying my hand at low light plants, but the only things I can keep from dying on me are java fern and some marimo balls (I still kill some others <_<). My anubias plant in a different tank is growing the blue green algae, apparently from too much light?? T________T Planted tanks are hard for me, for some reason.



Hahaha. They have minds of their own that is for sure. So far Karlito just has large leaf anubias (at the back), small leafed ones (front and middle), java moss, weeping moss (I think it was called) crypts and that's it. Is your tank in direct sun?


----------



## bekbekbek

nixie said:


> Wow gorgeous tank and gorgeous fish. I've never seen pink like that.


Thanks! Neither had I! People are always amazed when they see him in real life. He was from a breeder in Thailand, and shipped to Australia for a charity show auction. When I saw him I knew I had to win him! :shock:


----------



## totalnoob

bekbekbek said:


> Hahaha. They have minds of their own that is for sure. So far Karlito just has large leaf anubias (at the back), small leafed ones (front and middle), java moss, weeping moss (I think it was called) crypts and that's it. Is your tank in direct sun?


Because of the layout of my office and the tank's location, it does get morning sunlight through the window. I have orchids in the window, so I can't put the blinds down or close them. I try not to use the actual light for the tank because of that. ^^;


----------



## sparrow317




----------



## nixie

my hood broke to day I thought I would have to put him in the one gallon bowl but I found a temp way.


----------



## SplashyBetta

kateausten said:


> Here is a picture of Flair's tank I just got her new rocks but it's not time to change her bowl yet.


Very cute and colourful! What size is the tank?


----------



## nixie

5.5 gallon


----------



## SondersVeil

Not a permanent decoration style; I'm going to put substrate in the bottom and fill it with live plants once I get money. His name's Sonder; I just brought him home today from the pet store. It's a ten gallon tank, brand new!


----------



## nixie

He is a beauty, cute tank


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

*His New Home*

My 2nd betta in his new home. He been there for at least 1 month.


----------



## nixie

Gorgeous


----------



## kschill83

*Blasto's Tank*

Here's my older crowntail betta's tank! It's a 2.5 filter tank from Aqueon. :-D He loves it :lol:


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

kschill83 said:


> Here's my older crowntail betta's tank! It's a 2.5 filter tank from Aqueon. :-D He loves it :lol:


That is beautiful! 
We have the same aquarium!


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

sparrow317 said:


>




I saw how beautiful your aquarium was and I just wanted to know the model.


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

kschill83 said:


> Here's my older crowntail betta's tank! It's a 2.5 filter tank from Aqueon. :-D He loves it :lol:



We also have the same fish (Crowntails) xD


----------



## Tree

that is a spec V 5.5 gallon. I have one and they rock! there is a thread somewhere on the tank forum of others having that tank. let me find it...

EDIT! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=128565 there are some PRETTY tanks in here.


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

Tree said:


> that is a spec V 5.5 gallon. I have one and they rock! there is a thread somewhere on the tank forum of others having that tank. let me find it...




Thanks for tha help 
I have a Fluval Spec for my 3rd betta (They're like kids demanding yet cute!)
But the light model intrigue me. It seemed very bright and did not look like the one on mine.


----------



## Tree

oh the light on top in that picture? It's a different light fixture. I shimmied my lights to be able to grow medium plants in mine.


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

Tree said:


> oh the light on top in that picture? It's a different light fixture. I shimmied my lights to be able to grow medium plants in mine.


Wow, just wow. It's obvious that you are a amazing Owner!
I only have 4 aquariums xD


----------



## Tree

aww thanks ^u^

I used to have four aquariums... that was until...cough cough... Aquabid.. >_> 

But if you ever want to upgrade the light there are many options. Either go with a stronger LED light or, like I did, I bought an 18 inch light from Menards and made legs for it. haha!


----------



## SplashyBetta

Gorgeous tanks, Tree! Lovin' the tannins. I really need to get photos of ALL my betta tanks (all 12 lol) one of these days.


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

Tree said:


> aww thanks ^u^
> 
> I used to have four aquariums... that was until...cough cough... Aquabid.. >_>
> 
> But if you ever want to upgrade the light there are many options. Either go with a stronger LED light or, like I did, I bought an 18 inch light from Menards and made legs for it. haha!



Thanks for the help. Have a good night.


----------



## Tree

@ SplashyBetta: thanks! I just added the IALs in today. so they all should be happy for awhile. oh my all 12? you will have to connect the pictures then. Haha

@TheNewestFishOwner and no problem, you too.


----------



## nixie

I have to say everyone here ive seen has some beautiful tanks and gorgeous fish


----------



## kschill83

That's awesome!! Same tank and fish types!  I think Crowntails might be my favorite :3 Have you posted a picture of your tank set up? I'd love to see it ^_^


----------



## kschill83

Thanks! ^_^ That's awesome! How's your tank set up? I love seeing how other's set up this type of tank.


----------



## nixie

this is my take im changing the decoration just have to wait for my order to come in.


----------



## kschill83

Whoa! I love it! What kind of change are you planning?


----------



## Tree

nixie said:


> I have to say everyone here ive seen has some beautiful tanks and gorgeous fish


Thanks, This is why I love this site and this thread. Gives many people great ideas. =D


----------



## savagebeautymnl

TheNewestFishOwner said:


> My 2nd betta in his new home. He been there for at least 1 month.


Cute neon bits on your black substrate. And the fern should be gorgeous once it fills in.  Nice to see the variety of tanks and set ups here! 

My only prior experience with fish keeping was a few mollies in a 3 gal when I was 9 years old. Bettas are something else, though... in the 5 months since I got my first betta, my set up has grown to this monstrosity:
- Six 2.5 gal for the males & conditioning females
- 15 gal sorority tank
- 2.5 gal QT
- Ten (so far) containers for larger fries - still looking for better housing
- Three 3gal breeders/plant QT, only one currently in use as a grow-out for the smaller fries
- And a 4 gal retirement home for Moldy, who ives with my boyfriend


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

savagebeautymnl said:


> Cute neon bits on your black substrate. And the fern should be gorgeous once it fills in.  Nice to see the variety of tanks and set ups here!
> 
> My only prior experience with fish keeping was a few mollies in a 3 gal when I was 9 years old. Bettas are something else, though... in the 5 months since I got my first betta, my set up has grown to this monstrosity:
> - Six 2.5 gal for the males & conditioning females
> - 15 gal sorority tank
> - 2.5 gal QT
> - Ten (so far) containers for larger fries - still looking for better housing
> - Three 3gal breeders/plant QT, only one currently in use as a grow-out for the smaller fries
> - And a 4 gal retirement home for Moldy, who ives with my boyfriend


Wow, if only I can have that many aquariums, but atlas I'm just a college kid doing his job. Keep up the great work.


----------



## nixie

kschill83 said:


> Whoa! I love it! What kind of change are you planning?


a different cave and some more plants


----------



## nixie

kschill83 said:


> Whoa! I love it! What kind of change are you planning?


Ok since I've been getting nothing but complements with this set up I have decided to keep it but will add more plants


----------



## Tree

savagebeautymnl said:


> Cute neon bits on your black substrate. And the fern should be gorgeous once it fills in.  Nice to see the variety of tanks and set ups here!
> 
> My only prior experience with fish keeping was a few mollies in a 3 gal when I was 9 years old. Bettas are something else, though... in the 5 months since I got my first betta, my set up has grown to this monstrosity:
> - Six 2.5 gal for the males & conditioning females
> - 15 gal sorority tank
> - 2.5 gal QT
> - Ten (so far) containers for larger fries - still looking for better housing
> - Three 3gal breeders/plant QT, only one currently in use as a grow-out for the smaller fries
> - And a 4 gal retirement home for Moldy, who ives with my boyfriend



Wowie! look at all of those plants. Haha! 



nixie said:


> Ok since I've been getting nothing but complements with this set up I have decided to keep it but will add more plants


YES! this tank will look spectacular with more plants indeed.


----------



## nixie

Only thing is the paint is chipping off the ornament


----------



## Tree

oh no D= that's not good. Hmmm I wonder if there is a way to coat it with something that is safe for fish for it to not chip?


----------



## nixie

I'm looking into it but for now I took it out. And more plants are on the way just shipped out today


----------



## Tree

yeah, smart choice to do that just in case. ^^ I really love that decor though and I hope there is something that can be done about the paint.


----------



## nixie

Me too,but if I can't I'm thinking of replacing it with one of these


----------



## Axeria

*New setup!*

I have done my best to accommodate for Trev and his tankmates with this new layout  not much is changed really, just moved the driftwood, glass jar and some plants and various decor. Then I added a shrimp shelter, feeding dish with a calcium block in and a mossdome maker. yesterday I also added some duckweed along with some neocaridina 'Blue Jelly' shrimp and assassin snails.

Yes, it is slightly crowded in there decoration wise but I really want to give my shrimp plenty of places to hide and feel secure so they will breed. They are actually using their shrimpcubes and stars _alot_ ^_^ 

Peekaboo!


----------



## nixie

I think it look good


----------



## Axeria

nixie said:


> I think it look good


Awww! Thank you! ^_^


----------



## nixie

Your welcome


----------



## Axeria

Yours look awesome too!


----------



## nixie

Thanks


----------



## Tree

nixie said:


> Me too,but if I can't I'm thinking of replacing it with one of these


Ooh that will work nicely too. =) 



Axeria said:


> I have done my best to accommodate for Trev and his tankmates with this new layout  not much is changed really, just moved the driftwood, glass jar and some plants and various decor. Then I added a shrimp shelter, feeding dish with a calcium block in and a mossdome maker. yesterday I also added some duckweed along with some neocaridina 'Blue Jelly' shrimp and assassin snails.
> 
> Yes, it is slightly crowded in there decoration wise but I really want to give my shrimp plenty of places to hide and feel secure so they will breed. They are actually using their shrimpcubes and stars _alot_ ^_^
> 
> Peekaboo!



CUTE! the more places to hide, the happier the shrimp will be. =B


----------



## Axeria

Thanks  That was my thinking aswell


----------



## 123playcard

Rescued Half Moon "Chelsea" from Petsmart


----------



## nixie

He's beautiful, and I just love your tank


----------



## LittleWanda

*Fox Moulder in his tank*

I just bought everything today  1st time planted tank betta owner here. I already want to get more plants to fill in the background but not sure if they can be close to the heater and the filter?


----------



## nixie

Two thumbs up, and I love the color of your betta


----------



## LittleWanda

Thanks! He's a pretty greenish blue on his body and his fins are a gold color. Here's a better picture of him:


----------



## nixie

He's beautiful XD


----------



## InStitches

gorgeous  he reminds me of my Lemon. I just adore that bright color combo


----------



## audie

*new home new betta*

 pictures of my bettas home and i think one of him full fin showing and color!


----------



## Onyx2015

Here is my tank. This is my first tank. I was kinda inspired by the aqua landscapes I seen on youtube so I tried to recreate that with my artificial plants with a dash of color. =)


----------



## Tree

oh wow that is petty Onyx2015! very nice work.


----------



## Emma77

*My kitchen....*

What can I say?


----------



## nixie

It's a nice kitchen


----------



## themamaj

Emma77 said:


> What can I say?


Now that is a kitchen I might actually cook in its so beautiful! haha What type of tanks are they?


----------



## Emma77

These are Aquanano tanks made by Aqua One. They're 5.5 gallons or so.


----------



## LittleRose

Planted 10 gal









My new 5 gal, all these plants started as clippings from my 10


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Lovely jungle tanks, LittleRose! You've got some lucky fish. What substrate and fertilisers are you using, if any?


----------



## Onyx2015

Tree said:


> oh wow that is petty Onyx2015! very nice work.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Polkadot

WOW these last 3 lots of tank pics are wonderful!


----------



## themamaj

No wonder i liked them also brand of FrostPixie. Sigh need to live in UK or Australia.


----------



## LittleRose

savagebeautymnl said:


> Lovely jungle tanks, LittleRose! You've got some lucky fish. What substrate and fertilisers are you using, if any?


Thanks! No fancy substrates- just plain black sand and black gravel. I do dose Flourish Comprehensive, API Leaf Zone, and Flourish Excel. Oh and also root tabs, but only under the crypt.


----------



## themamaj

What brand is your 5 ga?. I am very new to planted tank. How do you know how and what to prune. Is the sand easier to maintain than dirt?


----------



## Onyx2015

LittleRose said:


> Planted 10 gal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new 5 gal, all these plants started as clippings from my 10


How do you keep your water so clear???


----------



## LittleRed

Really enjoyed looking at the variety of Betta tanks everyone has.
I prefer the more natural looking tank set ups, I always go for the more natural coloured ornaments. But, I there are some really nice looking set ups that are full of colour out there 

Here are our two set ups.
My Daughters Betta, Fredrick, is in a Marina Betta kit tank, in the kitchen. He has a target toy and a live siamensis plant, which he adores.

And Glade is in a mix and match set up. His tank is actually on my work desk.
I wanted his tank to be as natural as possible. It is filled with stones and a wide piece of driftwood which he can shelter under to hide from the light.
He also has a siamensis live plant, as well as an Anubias and Echinodorus.
The football toy is in there because lets face it, what body of water is ever without a stray football??? 

I am a total novice, so I am winging it at the moment.


----------



## Tree

Anchovy's tank so far. not done with it yet. Still want more plants in the tank and above the tank.


----------



## nixie

a little foggy abd still waiting for the plants to come in. But I changed the gravel. And used my imagination and got this


----------



## LoveMyBettas

This is just the beginning of the 20gal setup I'm putting together to give breeding a go. I know I have to remove some water. I just wanted to be sure the tank is secure (no leaks - it didn't before but hey! ya never know. Just letting it sit at the moment. It's empty right now, but I have a filter/heater/therm for it when I get further along. I'll be putting some live plants in, a couple hiding things, etc.


----------



## nixie

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Thank you! I am excited! It will be my 1st breeding adventure .... I have loved/had bettas for a long time. I purchased the ones I'll be breeding online


----------



## nixie

Cool


----------



## InStitches

Tree said:


> Anchovy's tank so far. not done with it yet. Still want more plants in the tank and above the tank.


wow  love it.


----------



## Tree

thanks! I can't wait to get my plants in the mail. :3


----------



## LittleRose

themamaj said:


> What brand is your 5 ga?. I am very new to planted tank. How do you know how and what to prune. Is the sand easier to maintain than dirt?


Its the Tetra Crescent 5. Some people prune their plants to keep an orderly layout and specific look to their aquascape. I tend to let mine go as I like the jungle look. I usually only snip off any dying leaves as needed. How to prune will depend on what type of plant you are working with. I usually just do a quick google search or forum search before I start hacking away if my goal is to save and replant the clippings. 

I've never kept a dirted tank so I cannot speak from experience but I'm pretty sure sand is about the same to maintain but definitely much easier to set up than dirt.



Onyx2015 said:


> How do you keep your water so clear???


I don't really do anything super specific...just keeping up with regular water changes and substrate vacuuming. I also like to keep the glass super clear by scrubbing insides with algae pad and washing outsides with windex (be super careful not to get any into the tank!) regularly.


----------



## KellyC

*New tank*

Hi! I just got a 10gallon tank so it still needs some tweaking. It's been a week so far. I didn't use a dirt substrate (but I wish I had) so I potted some real plants today and I will plant them properly once they grow. The tank was used and came with some artificial plants and the 'brick'. I added the driftwood, pineapple (my daughters as it's her fish) and river rocks. I didn't like the background it came with as it was too busy so I just put some blue paper to cover up the cords and see if I want a background or not. George is very happy and making bubble nests! He's not the prettiest betta but he has a great personality and comes out to say Hi and flare anytime anyone goes into the kitchen. Don't tell my husband but I want another tank!! 😜


----------



## MissLibby

Wow! I love the little potted plant, KellyC.


----------



## Garant26

Hello, new here, I just got a betta for the first time! Since I would prefer him to be healty and happy, rather than have a miserable life in a tiny bowl I put some effort into designing a good home for Admiral Yi. I tought about asking here if my habitat was proper, and im open to some pro tips to improve it! 










(sorry if the image format is big)

Im very satisfied of the look of it, but I have a few concerns some experts here may give tips:
- the large rock on the left is nice but have an abrasive surface (and may be a bit sharp). Should I remove/replace it?
- the sponge filter generate a bit of current, not much, but sometimes poor Yi seems to struggle against it. Any tips on how to reduce it?
- natural plants: im happy with their look and the fish seems to enjoy them too. Should I get more?
- is this tank big enough (6 galons) to introduce a few friends (of other species ) at some point?
-heater: how necessary it is? I do not have one at the moment.


----------



## Tree

*Im very satisfied of the look of it, but I have a few concerns some experts here may give tips:
- the large rock on the left is nice but have an abrasive surface (and may be a bit sharp). Should I remove it?
- the sponge filter generate a bit of current, not much, but sometimes poor Yi seems to struggle against it. Any tips on how to reduce it?
- natural plants: im happy with their look and the fish seems to enjoy them too. Should I get more?
- is this tank big enough (6 galons) to introduce a few friends (of other species ) at some point?
-heater: how necessary it is? I do not have one at the moment.*

1: if it is sharp I would. try to find a nice rounded rock with color. =)
2: place a sponge or craft mesh over it to reduce the current
3: yes! lots and lots of plants will make your betta happy. 
4: plenty big just get more hiding places for your little betta. I would not add anymore fish in a 6 gallon tank unless you are going to divide the tank.
5: very necessary, bettas need heat. the tank should be about 78 to 80 degrees at all time or else the betta will go in shock from the temp being to low and will not be as active.


----------



## Garant26

Tree said:


> *
> 
> 1: if it is sharp I would. try to find a nice rounded rock with color. =)
> 2: place a sponge or craft mesh over it to reduce the current
> 3: yes! lots and lots of plants will make your betta happy.
> 4: plenty big just get more hiding places for your little betta. I would not add anymore fish in a 6 gallon tank unless you are going to divide the tank.
> 5: very necessary, bettas need heat. the tank should be about 78 to 80 degrees at all time or else the betta will go in shock from the temp being to low and will not be as active.*


*


Thank you for your advice! 

I removed the big stone;
Turned off the filter for the night so the fish could rest more easily. Any picture/link to threads here on how to arrange such a sponge?
Will buy more plants, however the tank is not very tall so not everything fits;
If I add more hidding space and plants, maybe instead of fishs I could go with something else? Any suggestions? (I will look at the other threads for this I guess)
Right now the water is at 71 degrees, I hope it will decent for the fish until I get a heater within the next few days.

Will post a picture of the updated setup some day. Lot of interesting ideas here!*


----------



## Tree

this thread shows Do it yourself everyday items people use. It's SUPER fun to look through! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289

and here is the page for baffling your filter: #338
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289&page=34

for ideas on plants: this is a VERY fun idea: #188
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289&page=19

71 is really low do you have a small heater to heat up a room for the mean time? I used to use a small electric heater and it really did the job in a small room when my heater broke.


----------



## Gariana

A home for my very first betta (a white plakat boy), who has been with me for a day now 

8 gallon cube, Dennerle Nano internal filter, JBL ProTemp S adjustable heater, BeamsWork LED light (with day/moonlight/off settings). Coarse sand bottom, holey sandstone rocks and regular red/white rocks, ceramic log hanging on the back wall. For plants: three different java ferns, anubias micro, red tiger lotus and a few floaters that for some reason refuse to grow. And some blackwater extract and a half an IAL.








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

If your tank has a lid the floaters may refuse to grow because some species (frogbit) don't like condensation dripping on the top of its leaves. Salvinia minima is much more tolerant to a lidded tank but has shorter roots.


----------



## Gariana

That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## dannifluff

I thought I'd post pictures of my two tanks. Sorry it's not very crystal clear, my phone camera is a bit useless but it's all I have!

Here is Arthur's tank. It's a bit of a WIP because he only quite recently had a change of tank. It's a 28lt/7.4g Aqua One AquaStart 320:









There is a third anubia currently in quarantine which will go in there to fill out the middle. I'm also currently cycling a Dennerle Nano corner filter, so the sponge filter which is now quite well established will eventually come out, thank goodness (it's a good filter but kind of ugly looking). I plan also to add a small airstone at the back when the sponge filter comes out, because Arthur likes bubbles. The elodea (and some bacopa) at the top look kind of crazy, but Arthur loves it. It's like his Betta jungle gym/swinging hammock. Some of the new java moss has recently been through a bit of a 'die back' phase but I've been fluffing it up once a week and it is beginning to green up again. I use Seachem Flourish and Planta Gainer 'Macro Green'. You can see it better in the picture below, complete with nosy fish:









This is my second tank, currently doing a fishless cycle (I have a betta coming in September from Thailand so I thought I might as well go ahead and get the tank all ready):









It's pretty much planted however I do have some red cabomba on the way to try out in there, which I think I will weight down so it floats at the back. In this tank I use Seachem Flourish, Planta Gainer 'Macro Red' and Easy Life Easy-Carbo. The lighting is a little low for these plants however they seem to be doing quite well floating up top there, a teeny bit of leaf melt on the rotala indica but it also has quite a bit of new growth. This also has the Dennerle Nano Filter with a filter extension, which I've added extra bio-granules in and eventually I will do the same for Arthur's. As you can see, the java moss in here has also been through a die back phase, it came through the post with the moss in the other tank and I did salt-dip it all so I'm not surprised it's suffered, however everything is beginning to green back up again. On the surface of the water of both tanks I have little pockets of salvinia minima.

The heaters in both tanks are Delta Therm 25W, perhaps a little on the small side for 7.4 gallons but the temperature stays nice and steady at 79F so I'll just keep them in there until I see any signs of issues.

And that's about it! The really nice thing about having the plants floating up top is the way the light in each tank is filtered a slightly different colour. The green really makes Arthur's red fins pop, and my new betta will be blue and white so I'm hoping he'll look great against the pinks!


----------



## Tree

Gariana said:


> A home for my very first betta (a white plakat boy), who has been with me for a day now
> 
> 8 gallon cube, Dennerle Nano internal filter, JBL ProTemp S adjustable heater, BeamsWork LED light (with day/moonlight/off settings). Coarse sand bottom, holey sandstone rocks and regular red/white rocks, ceramic log hanging on the back wall. For plants: three different java ferns, anubias micro, red tiger lotus and a few floaters that for some reason refuse to grow. And some blackwater extract and a half an IAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


where did you get those red rocks Gariana? I am LOVING THEM!


----------



## Gariana

Tree said:


> where did you get those red rocks Gariana? I am LOVING THEM!


I actually found them at a local garden center - went there to get something else and noticed they had an awesome selection of different rocks. So I picked a few. They don't look as red when they are dry, but get them wet and their colors really pop.


----------



## Tree

I wonder if I can find some as well. I have a red and back rock I found in my back yard that looks very nice in my tank but that white makes the red pop out so well.


----------



## Polkadot

Aqua Aurora said:


> If your tank has a lid the floaters may refuse to grow because some species (frogbit) don't like condensation dripping on the top of its leaves.
> .


Ahhh,that must be why my one and only foray into live plants didn't work out,lol. :-?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Be careful with unknown rocks, some can be potentially dangerous to the water system. Some can contain iron (which can cause a nice red color) but can be harmful to fish and inverts. If possible, check all rocks and know what they are before placing into the aquarium. Here is a good list to help guide you on your rock hunt! Rocks and Minerals in the Home Aquaria


----------



## nixie

I finally got my plants in to finish my remodeling on morpheus's tank


----------



## marmalade24601

wow guys!! all your tanks are amazing! glad to find people who love and look after their little fishes as much as i do!! i cant work out how to post my tank pics? (I'm on a laptop if it makes a difference!!)


----------



## Polkadot

That looks cute nixie.

I just noticed he has a friend down the bottom there too.


----------



## LoveMyBettas

I love seeing everyone's tanks)))


----------



## InStitches

I did find some red rocks at Petco that are aquarium safe and are very similar  $5/each, not bad. Though I like the grey ones. I also like lava rock but can't risk betta fins


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*2g Cookie Jar


2g Lantern Vase


2-3g Bubble Bowl


5g Standard De-rimmed


6g Bowfront


7g cube *(due for a cleaning)


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Great homes)))


----------



## ckool

Hi ! new member here! just set up Tuffy's new home!! thought i would share it.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

That's a nice, lush home.  Well done, giving Tuffy all that green to swim through!


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Aqua Aurora said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]*


*

I'm totally crushing on your Red Tiger Lotus. ;p*


----------



## FrostPixie

Sherlock & Orion (my two newest aqua babies) and their homes. Sherlock is white and Orion is koi; both are plakats


----------



## ckool

savagebeautymnl said:


> That's a nice, lush home.  Well done, giving Tuffy all that green to swim through!


Thank you for the kind comment 😀


----------



## Tree

wow everyone! nice tanks!


----------



## Gariana

This is, without a doubt, one of my favorite threads on this site :-D I especially love all the lush planted tanks, so nice...


----------



## LadyNightraven

Here's Yurei's tank nowadays. I still want to add another shorter silk plant or two to the right side of the tank, but otherwise I think I'm happy with it for the moment.


----------



## Cinderwolf

Here's my recently set up 5.5 gal. It's all silk plants cept the anubias in the left corner and the java fern in the center ( I'll slowly add more of both species as I find good specimens at work) 

Here it is with the kit LED light ( just 3 cool white diodes in the center)










And here it is with my soon to be DIY warm light LED set up










Here's a look at the lighting rig I'm hooking up ( they are waterproofed ikea LED lights, 3 watts per stripe , 12 in total. I just need to figure out HOW to attach them ( the duct tape was just for the sake of testing how bright it is I promise LOL)










Andddd for good measure, my boy <3 

Dunno a name yet, but I'm a bit hung up on Oberon, Rothko and maybe some others.


----------



## Tree

wow Cinderwolf, I had to take a double take on the plants. thought they were all live. lol


----------



## Cinderwolf

Tree said:


> wow Cinderwolf, I had to take a double take on the plants. thought they were all live. lol


 Lol , I promise you they are not nearly as convincing in person! I'll try to swap them all out for live ones eventually, but slowly cause even with my discount its expensive ( specially those darn anubias )


----------



## Tree

Hahaha the way the light shines makes them look read I guess. It will look amazing with live plants as well. =)


----------



## Cinderwolf

Tree said:


> Hahaha the way the light shines makes them look read I guess. It will look amazing with live plants as well. =)



Yea haha, probably helps that i took the photo with my ipod so not the best deifnition. 

Yea it will look great with more plants, I'll keep an eye out for good specimens when we get out new stock at work. 

Also I just notice the little bugger bit a chunk of his taill off! guess I might need more plants than I though : P


----------



## hannat

Here's my humble beauties. The only one not pictured is Sherlock, as he's currently in a bare bottom 2.5 undergoing treatment for mild popeye.

My five gallon with Star Lord (EEHMPK multicolor- only one pectoral displays the phenotype.)









My three gallon housing Moriarty (black HMPK)









My other three gallon containing Hamish (formerly butterfly now royal blue DT- beginning to fin bite but with that finnage who can blame him?)









My 2.5 gallon with Watson (Mustard Gas DT with Armageddon spots- chronic biter but with a long anal fin)









And my other 2.5 housing the lovely Irene Adler (Female CT)









As soon as Sherlock is over the bout of popeye and back with a tank that has substrate, I'll add his set-up to the list. He was my first properly kept betta and is quite dear to me. He humbly calls a 2.5 gallon home but he seems to be happy.


----------



## Tree

amazing tanks hannat! I love the first one's color. 

My small 2.5 Anubias planted tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

savagebeautymnl said:


> I'm totally crushing on your Red Tiger Lotus. ;p


That's dwarf lily plants, not tiger lotus but dosing iron helps get it nice and red.


----------



## hannat

Tree said:


> amazing tanks hannat! I love the first one's color.
> 
> My small 2.5 Anubias planted tank.


Thanks very much Tree! Coming from you that means a lot! Amazing tank, as always. I have yet to attempt the NPT but I hope to one day!


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. and thanks. Anubias is the way to go for first timers. They are so strong and they look so cool on driftwood and rocks. Mine are all on small pieces of wood.


----------



## SondersVeil

This is Cinder's 10 gallon  it has three live plants, I'm not sure what they're called, and he shares it with some tetras, an otocinclus (gonna get more ottos), and a few ghost shrimp. He plays with the tetras by chasing them around and swimming with them, but he never attacks them, even when he has the perfect opportunity to; no matter how much he flares at them, beard and all!


----------



## Cinderwolf

SondersVeil said:


> This is Cinder's 10 gallon  it has three live plants, I'm not sure what they're called, and he shares it with some tetras, an otocinclus (gonna get more ottos), and a few ghost shrimp. He plays with the tetras by chasing them around and swimming with them, but he never attacks them, even when he has the perfect opportunity to; no matter how much he flares at them, beard and all!


Love the name  Also your tank looks great I bet he loves it!


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera

My five gallon:


----------



## LittleRose

I re-scaped my 10. I liked it better before  I'm seriously considering putting it back more like it was. I was trying to make the driftwood more noticeable but I don't like how that one anubias looks right there and how bare that side of the tank is. 
DSC_2803-2 by ☆Jenni_Feathers, on Flickr


----------



## meowrisa

My boys new homes, still under construction.


----------



## JigaGummy

i have a 4 gal for my betta with a filter , the filter has a pipe to baffle the flow and as well to filter the water better.


----------



## Cinderwolf

LittleRose said:


> I re-scaped my 10. I liked it better before  I'm seriously considering putting it back more like it was. I was trying to make the driftwood more noticeable but I don't like how that one anubias looks right there and how bare that side of the tank is.
> DSC_2803-2 by ☆Jenni_Feathers, on Flickr


Ahhh I cant get enough of that bright green colour live plants have. This is lovely!


----------



## meowrisa

JigaGummy said:


> i have a 4 gal for my betta with a filter , the filter has a pipe to baffle the flow and as well to filter the water better.


do the large critter keeper hold well with that much water or are they pretty fragile?


----------



## JigaGummy

meowrisa said:


> do the large critter keeper hold well with that much water or are they pretty fragile?


I Have heard they are pretty fragile , but it does matter how much decorations are in the tank , the large one is 3.27 gal , you can try to fill it up a little lower then normal and try to take less heavy decorations , because heavy decorations can raise the water level up , overall its a nice tank , but i am using the Geo extra large , very nice tank , recommend it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

For the larger keepers, you don't want to go toting it around very much, if it's stationary, you can use it like a regular tank with substrate, rocks, plants, light, filter and all. They can scratch easy but they aren't super chinsey if you aren't throwing it around all the time ;-)


----------



## carlos puron

My 3 tanks one of the small ones is waiting for a new betta


----------



## dannifluff

Wowee on the last tank, Carlos, I'm jealous as all heck right now!


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks it took me a lot ofntime to get it like this


----------



## mgdolly86

The new family member is called ''Percy'' as in Percy Jackson son of Poseidon...


----------



## valerynnxo

One of my boys 5 gallon tanks 😚
I want more Plants in but he doesn't seem to like them and gets spooked if I add anything in more then what he has -.- Difficult fish haha.


----------



## Cinderwolf

added some plants to oberon's tank and finally got the new lights installed! They are a bit red for my liking, but i'll probably get used to them ( might also experiment with blue cellophane over half the strands to get a more even colouring.) 

For now i love it! More silk plants are soaking right now and will be added in a few days.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

My new 2.85 gal  small but nice for my dorm desk. I just put in my new male dragon HM RT. Still no name but he's loving his new home


----------



## Gariana

Oskar guarding his pot and rocks in the only plantless nook of the tank...










Eeek! Sorry about the glass - forgot to wipe it down after today's water change...http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tree

Gah I love those rocks! =D awesome shot


----------



## Meeklymaggie

I'm kinda new here. This is Subee's 3 gallon tank. Subee is my 1.5 year old red veil tail. He spent the first year of his life in a 1 gallon bowl with no heater or filter. He is much happier and healthier now! :-D So glad I found these forums!


----------



## bettaposeidon

Poseidon's 5.5g after being moved to my college apartment.

































Poseidon approves of his home here.


----------



## charliegill110

before








after


----------



## SmokeyNYY

Hey. What are those floating cylinders called? They look really cool?


----------



## Nova betta

DYI betta hammmocks, they are made out of craft mesh that is tied into a tube.


----------



## charliegill110

SmokeyNYY said:


> Hey. What are those floating cylinders called? They look really cool?


thanks! i made them myself. super easy. i bought craft mesh, and used 100% acrylic yarn to sew it into a tube. bettas love them.


----------



## speckledsky

Gals.


----------



## anjei

This is my betta's home. its a 5 gallon tank, not completely done yet. it has a 50w heater and a filter. I want it to look natural , but i cant resist getting those pink and purple to add life and color. especially fall is coming and winter. Happy colors!
my betta is a super delta according to pet store. When he is under the light his fin shows some orangy yellowish tinge.

















​


----------



## anjei

tHIS IS so pretty.. the colors blended well. good job!



bettaposeidon said:


> Poseidon's 5.5g after being moved to my college apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poseidon approves of his home here.


----------



## noaveragebetta

Mr Pontiac's 2.5 tank- He was in a 1/2 or 1 gallon before I found this forum and realized it was too small. I'm currently looking for a 5g-10g tank. I like to rearrange his tank when I do water changes. (like rearranging furniture in your house) He loves it! He loves swimming through his plants and making bubble nests in them.


----------



## IrishWhisky

Hi everyone, I wasn't planning on getting a betta just yet, but I was at a local Petco and looking at the fish sections and saw this boy. His water was soooo clouded and he has been biting his fins badly. So I bought him and rushed home, completing forgetting I haven't gotten my tank yet. Luckily, I had a huge vase and cleaned it up for him. This is a temporary home for him. Haven't named him yet.


----------



## tiffanylucky

I've only picked one betta out, the rest chose me. When I'm looking for a betta I like to get the saddest looking one and spoil them with love and care. My avatar was small and giving me this sad puppy dog face, I had to bring him home.


----------



## Johnson1905

Caspers 5 gallon


----------



## Johnson1905

Sunkiss 2.5 gallon


----------



## ittybit

*My tanks*

Right now I only have two tanks..we will see how long that lasts lol


----------



## ittybit

*My second tank*

Here's the second one.


----------



## Fishybitty

Oh wow lovely


----------



## Sadist

This was a month ago. Some of the plants have grown much larger. I need to get a light for the right side so I can put more plants there. Right now, it's too shadowy for much to grow.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Johnson1905 said:


> Caspers 5 gallon


We have the same tank ^-^


----------



## Johnson1905

tiffanylucky said:


> We have the same tank ^-^


I really love it  I wish they made the kit in a 10 gallon size. A lot of people told me I would have some trouble growing plants with the lighting. But I am having a lot of success with even a highlight plant. I've had to trim already and I hadn't even planted them a month


----------



## Mousie

I haven't moved Mal over to this new setup yet (JBJ 6G Nano Cube). He's currently still in his original home (Current 5 G Solo - hate it). I have to reorder different lights again since the ones that just came in were 1" too long... ugg.


----------



## tiffanylucky

It would be awesome if they made a 10 gallon version. This is what my tank looks like. My sassy female tiffy moved at the last second when I toke the picture, so she is the random red circle.


----------



## tiffanylucky

I love how you decorated your five gallon mousie, now your making me think about re decorating on of my five gallon tanks.


----------



## dannifluff

Mousie, I love it! It looks like a wee neat little garden, so cute! I can't wait to see it when the plants all start to fluff out


----------



## micheemak

I'm jealous of all of you who can visualize what your tank looks before you do anything with it, and then set it up the way you envision in your head. :lol:

I am more of a 'is there room for one more plant?' person. No rhyme or reason to anything.

Here are (left to right) Sesshomaru, Rollo and Betta Ray Bill's new tank setups










Peppermint and Musashi's 10g split:










Algernon and Smudge's 10g split:










Horus' tank w/his new wood:










Mr. Cellophane's 3.5g acrylic:










My 20g long sorority tank (I've added more plants since this one was taken):










I don't have good pictures of Pip, Nix or Sheng's tanks. Will try to get some.

Love seeing everyone else's tanks - thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## tiffanylucky

I'm the same way, I just swap and rearrange caves and plants. I need to get a second squidward's house because it's my two bettas favorite cave.


----------



## Sadist

I'm the same way. Now, the plants are so jam packed in there that I've been moving them from one tank to another to get rid of the other tank's silk plants, too.


----------



## meowrisa

zilphy said:


> Fin's 2.7 Gallon Fluval Spec. I hope to upgrade him to an 8-10 gal tank.
> 
> View attachment 396698


ahhh i love that little baby toy so creative! i bet your betta loves it lol


----------



## tiffanylucky

I just went to petco and walked out with a tall plant, a second squidword's house and aquarium sand. one of my five gallon tanks. My arm hurts because the bags heavy.


----------



## micheemak

what type of plant, tiffanylucky? I've really developed a fondness for Vallis lately - my bettas seem to love it - but the main tank with the vallis in it seems to be having a mini-melt, which is making me crazy.


----------



## tiffanylucky

The new plant is a Rosetta Sword witch tiffy loves. here is a picture of the tank after I redecorated it (I toke tiffy out of the tank and put her in the hospital tank so I could add the sand and stuff).


----------



## tiffanylucky

I also am waiting on a few more plants to arrive as well as a few trumpet snails, I bought from Aqua Aurora.


----------



## Mousie

All of you guys have such lovely tanks!!


----------



## micheemak

Looks very nice! I'm jealous about the trumpet snails - I've been looking for them for my tanks, and also really want nerites, but haven't had any luck so far. I don't *think* they can be shipped cross-border, and I'm in Canada, so that sorta sucks.

The guy at the Big Al's in my area is on the hunt for me, so we will see.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Actually, they inspired me to redecorate one of my five gallons. Tiffy has never seen sand before, so she has been inspecting it. When everything arrives and quarantined, the tanks will look so cool. I ordered some floating plants for bubble nests.


----------



## tiffanylucky

Ask Aqua Aurora, each snail costs $0.10. Or maybe she knows someone who can deliver trumpet snails to you.


----------



## annebonny

I have never owned a fish before so I'm very new to this.. After lots of reading online, I hope this tank will be okay for my new friend. It is 5.5 gallons, with a heater, and a live plant. The thing that worries me is the filter. The current seems a bit strong and I was hoping for some tips on how to remedy that ... Also I haven't put him in the tank yet, I'm hoping tomorrow night I can do so.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I think I have the same tank as you. I use a baffle on the filter and it helps a lot! THere is a sticky in the habitat forum to help make one. Another thing I woudl do is raise the water level! The water falling thaat far will make it seem much stronger. Raise the water to jsut below the black rim, plus it will giv emore swimming space : ) Looks great tho!


----------



## annebonny

Thank you! I used a fluval sponge to cover the filter and it worked great. Should I be concerned about the intake on the filter pulling on him? Im thinking of doing the panty hose method but not sure if necessary or not.


----------



## mattchha

Sorry for the reflection on some of these! 

First one's my girl Daphne's 5.5 tank, planning on adding more plants when I get the funds. Her substrate is my favorite and she loves hiding in her little stump :3

Next is my boys' split 10 tank, which I plan on planting someday, when I get the funds  Akira, my marble DT HM is on the left, and on the right is a baby boy who I haven't named yet.

Then there's Spicy, another baby's 2.5 betta minibow on my desk. He's the best little guy to be there with me - very happy and cute little bugger. 

Polydeuces' 5.5 tank is on the other side of my desk. It's probably the densest tank, but unfortunately I couldn't get a good picture of it.

Next is my failed sorority now divided 10 gal, with Fiore on the right and Dulce on the left. horrible quality, and I hate that ugly blue divider.

Lastly is Lorenzo's 10 tank, complete with a castle. He loves all the plants. I must say, I like the tank but none of the colors go together. It obviously wasn't a planned out tank, more like I had to keep buying the cheapest plants I could find so he'd stop tail biting.


----------



## Shadoekels

My betta tank set up! He's getting a cleaning today, and while I like the kind of natural look of incandescent lighting , I would like to move back to LED lighting soon...mostly due to heat and algae reasons. 

Lots of things I'd still like to do with it, like another plant or structure....still lots of studying I need to do!

I've had this tank for less than a year, after moving up from an Aqueon minibow 2.5. I wanted my guy to have more room, and he really loves it!


----------



## Tree

my 5.5SpecV added a dragon statue. =)


----------



## Soriel

Gorgeous tanks, everyone!! Made me wanna post too! 

@Tree, I love the dragon! I'm curious if it scares your betta even a little with its aggressive look :lol:.

Here's Snowy's tank in the beginning when I just got him, and the transformation til date! 

1. Removed his jug as he never hides
2. Noticed that his white tail is mostly purple now! 
3. The amazon sword has grown quite abit, and the tree-lookalike plant has turned red.
4. He has a huge Almond Leaf bed to sleep in. ;-)


----------



## Princette

Soriel said:


> Here's Snowy's tank in the beginning when I just got him, and the transformation til date!
> 
> 1. Removed his jug as he never hides
> 2. Noticed that his white tail is mostly purple now!
> 3. The amazon sword has grown quite abit, and the tree-lookalike plant has turned red.
> 4. He has a huge Almond Leaf bed to sleep in. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 632265
> View attachment 632273


What a nice tank! how many gallons is that??


----------



## Soriel

Thanks Princette! :-D It's 5 gallons ;-)


----------



## tiffanylucky

Try drawing on snowys tank with dry erase markers, my sassy female tiffy throws flaring fits when I draw on her tank. Also use different colors, tiffy hates the color red.


----------



## speckledsky

*Tank*

Betta Boy's Tank.


----------



## HayleyJ333

Hi all! I am new to fish keeping and just picked up my beautiful bi-colour betta boy, Orifiel (he is still in his horrible betta cup, receiving daily water changes). I ripped the piece of plastic plant out of his cup and gave him a piece of hornwort (I think its hornwort). I have a 90 litre (+- 24 US gallon) tank that I am cycling that he will be released into with in the next few days (horrid betta cup will be kept as a hospital tank). I have a heater and a filter on my 90L, with black gravel and some silk plants. I am planning on moving over to live plants, but finding the ones that I want really hard to come by.

My questions are:

1. Are dwarf amazon swords, moss balls, hornwort and dwarf hair grass good to keep in a 90L?
2. Can I put a small school of cories in with my betta?
3. What other fish can I put in with my betta and corries (if I get cories)?
4. How hard are African Dwarf Frogs to care for?

Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Here is my beautiful boy, Orifiel (I think he is a VT, but think he might still be very young, as he is tiny and has smallish fins):


----------



## bettaposeidon

This is my second setup for my newest betta, Rocky Nox. 5.5g










And a picture of the cutie.


----------



## cfaye3char

*My Betta home*








my home for now, I think I will get a 5 gallon critter keeper everyone has wonderful larger tanks this will be my first try with a Betta and he has made a bubble nest all ready. I have had him one week....I also did a lot of research


----------



## stellenternet

Rosie's new tank:


----------



## Sadist

Hi, and welcome to fish keeping! You may get more answers if you make a new thread. 

1. Those plants should do okay in your size of tank, but it depends on what lighting you have. I have all easy, low light plants, so I don't have any more info on that. The planted tanks area of the forum has a lot of info about plants and lighting if you have time to read through it. You could also make your own thread there, and people can help you figure out what lighting you have and what plants work best with it.

My tanks are small with limited room for tank mates. You can try the compatibility forum to get ideas about the frogs and what fish are most compatible with bettas. I know there are several threads on ADF's, so you can search and read and make your own thread with specific questions.

Good luck!




HayleyJ333 said:


> Hi all! I am new to fish keeping and just picked up my beautiful bi-colour betta boy, Orifiel (he is still in his horrible betta cup, receiving daily water changes). I ripped the piece of plastic plant out of his cup and gave him a piece of hornwort (I think its hornwort). I have a 90 litre (+- 24 US gallon) tank that I am cycling that he will be released into with in the next few days (horrid betta cup will be kept as a hospital tank). I have a heater and a filter on my 90L, with black gravel and some silk plants. I am planning on moving over to live plants, but finding the ones that I want really hard to come by.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Are dwarf amazon swords, moss balls, hornwort and dwarf hair grass good to keep in a 90L?
> 2. Can I put a small school of cories in with my betta?
> 3. What other fish can I put in with my betta and corries (if I get cories)?
> 4. How hard are African Dwarf Frogs to care for?
> 
> Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Here is my beautiful boy, Orifiel (I think he is a VT, but think he might still be very young, as he is tiny and has smallish fins):


----------



## solian2002

It's been a while since I posted Blue's photo here. He is in a 10 gallon tank with only one other tank mate, Shark, an otto of the smallest kind. Blue doesn't bug him and rather ignores him unless he lays in the middle of the tank where he then rolls the mass ball over him... Yes it's a 10 gallon tank, he's just a little big for a viel tail which is why I got the 10 gallon tank.










Ramsay choose the Halloween theme. The decor after a year started to look shabby so I got new decor. The plants are all real. Any recommendation for more plants that are extremely easy care will be appreciated as you can never have too many plants...


----------



## Polkadot

bettagerl said:


> Rosie's new tank:


Very cute!


----------



## Renegadesx

This photo is older, but not much has changed since it was taken (plants were moved around and she no longer has a filter since it was too strong). 








Sorry for the glare and large picture size!


----------



## stellenternet

Renegadesx said:


> This photo is older, but not much has changed since it was taken (plants were moved around and she no longer has a filter since it was too strong).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the glare and large picture size!


I used to have that tree! Rosie loved it!


----------



## AffectedRyan

*Pet store lady said all I needed was a bowl and food. Hmmm. I ordered more!*

Any other ideas to help Kiddo grow and be happy?









I decided to order these.


----------



## Cunawatit

Little Bluey has a new home 










22 litres and he's loving it.


----------



## Aquastar

That bowl is tiny! Maybe tell her you decided to upgrade him so she doesn't think he was happy in his bowl? I hear that tank isn't of the best quality, but it should work just fine! Nice fish!


----------



## Cunawatit

AffectedRyan, I've not had much luck with those flat fixed heaters. 

What is the rock? Got a link? Looks beautiful!


----------



## SplashyBetta

cfaye3char said:


> my home for now, I think I will get a 5 gallon critter keeper everyone has wonderful larger tanks this will be my first try with a Betta and he has made a bubble nest all ready. I have had him one week....I also did a lot of research


Through your research did you learn that bettas are tropical fish and need heated water? And that a bowl of that size will have rapid ammonia build-up, needing daily water changes?


----------



## sutharsany




----------



## NickAu

Here's mine 2 foot 70 litre.


----------



## cfaye3char

For right now I am changing the water about every three days, partial, full, partial. This is a 2 gallon tank. I have a room thermometer and now a tank thermometer...temp. is 78 degrees in tank. Room is about 80 degrees. AS the weather gets colder or should the room get colder I will add the heater.....thanks for your concern....right now I am getting a room heater and will balance the temps. I have had him about 2 and 1/2 weeks he seems to be ok. I do not use tap water, I use conditioned spring water. I will be getting a water test kit soon. Concern is always welcome.


----------



## Polkadot

WOW NickAu that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## cfaye3char

It is beautiful, I hope to have a planted tank like that one day. Could you tell me what plants you used. Are you using aquarium soil for your 
plants ?


----------



## Sadist

Pardon the algae on the little tank. I haven't figured out a good light schedule for that one yet! 

I have the 2.5 gallon partially planted tank. I'm slowly switching out silk plants for live ones. My little piggy, Mrs. Fish, showed up for the picture.

The new 5 gallon set up. I can't wait until the plantlets grow up and fluff out. I might get some mini marimos for it, too. Mr. Fish was starting to explore it in the picture, and I hadn't gotten the tannins in there yet. The water is nice and dark, now.

The 10 gallon with just plants and otos. They've gotten really active now that Mr. Fish has been banished to the 5 gallon tank.


----------



## NickAu

Hi and thanks.

Plants are, _Riccia_ fluitans _water sprite_ (Ceratopteris thalictroides) and Duckweed( Floating ) 

Lots of Anubias tied to wood and rocks this also provides cover for my Kuhli Loaches, And a bunch of _Vallisneria_, just randomly stuck in Gravel.

PS.

There is a single female Betta in there some place.


----------



## cfaye3char

Lol thanks for the info, I enjoy looking at your tank. So relaxing, just what I needed. Thanks again.


----------



## aqua hero

awesome tanks guys


----------



## jelrod330

I upgraded Zoomer's tank (and added a new tank/fish!)

Zoomer upgraded from his 2.5Minibow to a 5.5 gallon.

Jericho (new guy) also got his own 5.5 gallon.

Tanks are set up pretty much the same, just some difference in colors/plants.









Zoomer's tank









Jericho's tank


----------



## themamaj

Nick Beautiful tank! Great job


----------



## aqua hero

Cool tank setup. check out my journal for my tank 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=609762


----------



## twohuskies

jelrod330 said:


> I upgraded Zoomer's tank (and added a new tank/fish!)
> 
> Zoomer upgraded from his 2.5Minibow to a 5.5 gallon.
> 
> Jericho (new guy) also got his own 5.5 gallon.
> 
> Tanks are set up pretty much the same, just some difference in colors/plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomer's tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho's tank


I love your tanks!!! Where did you find those beautiful round flower caves??? They are just beautiful!


----------



## jelrod330

twohuskies said:


> I love your tanks!!! Where did you find those beautiful round flower caves??? They are just beautiful!


Petco! They typically have pink, blue, purple, and orange.


----------



## Tree

meep! I love my dragon statue. and my plants have been going crazy in this tank now. =D


----------



## twohuskies

Awesome, Jamie -thanks!


----------



## NickAu

Oh I do like that Tree


----------



## InStitches

Spud lives here currently, but I may have Pup live here instead since he's so big.


----------



## Polkadot

Lovely InStitches.


----------



## Tree

NickAu said:


> Oh I do like that Tree


thanks ^^



InStitches said:


> View attachment 639834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spud lives here currently, but I may have Pup live here instead since he's so big.



what a cute setup!


----------



## queenamira

jelrod330 said:


> I upgraded Zoomer's tank (and added a new tank/fish!)
> 
> Zoomer upgraded from his 2.5Minibow to a 5.5 gallon.
> 
> Jericho (new guy) also got his own 5.5 gallon.
> 
> Tanks are set up pretty much the same, just some difference in colors/plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomer's tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho's tank


These are absolutely gorgeous! Amazing job!!


----------



## jelrod330

queenamira said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous! Amazing job!!



Thanks!


----------



## IsaiahKey

I decided to decorate the tank for Halloween! And it's finally put together enough to show off.










I have a mixture of super soft plastic (tested for tearing on hose), silk, and live plants. The live plants are all low tech, so they've been rubberbanded to a piece of driftwood to try and encourage growth onto them. Silk plants on the left help to baffle the water further from the filter (it's got a water bottle on it too, with the edges smoothed), while plants on the right help break up where Roanoke most often flares at his reflection. The little black and white sculpture I didn't make, but it's passed all my tests for a safe tank decoration. Same with the rock hide (former is Petsmart, apparently one of those horrid betta cube decorations, latter is WalMart). 

I did make the skull. I've heard too many bad things about skull decorations and run an etsy store where I pour a lot of platinum cure silicone for body safe stress relievers, fidget toys, and mature items. That skull actually has raw pigment in the top, so I coated it in more silicone to seal it in.

Tank inhabitants: Roanoke, the super delta betta. He's from Aquabid, sold as a half moon, but I noticed when he flares, his tail fin doesn't quite go 180. He's a beggy fellow and will flare at me if I approach after a few hours. He also flares a lot at his reflection, or tries to wriggle into spaces where leaves are pressed against the glass. It seems all my pets do this, as my dog will wedge himself in tight spaces too.

Houdini, the magically disappearing zebra nerite. He was going to be named Aubie after my alma mater's school mascot, but I thought he had escaped a sealed, doubled up bag while I was holding it! He likes to ignore the shrimp pellets I give him, play dead, and hide under the filter. I also found out that Roanoke is not a fish to fast as he usually doesn't care about Houdini but on the one day I tried to fast him, he went to Houdini on the rock hide and knocked him onto his back. The next morning I found him on his back again, so I am just not going to fast grumpy gills entirely, just lower his food intake once a week.

Finally, we have Horny the horned nerite. He's teeny and disappeared immediately since he's the same color as the gravel. Roanoke swam around him for a few minutes before leaving him alone. I guess the horns scared him off!

And the tank's been decorated for Halloween using mirror clings. Roanoke was curious but he didn't seem to mind them so much.


----------



## Polkadot

*My lovely little HMPK boy Dandy in his pond.He is such a cutie & such a show off.Love him! :thumbsup:*


----------



## twohuskies

Polkadot, I've got a boy with almost the exact same coloring as your Dandy. Mine has the dark red coloring on his mouth as well, so I call him "hotlips"!


----------



## Polkadot

twohuskies said:


> Polkadot, I've got a boy with almost the exact same coloring as your Dandy. Mine has the dark red coloring on his mouth as well, so I call him "hotlips"!


hee hee,hotlips is a terrific name. :-D


----------



## bettaposeidon

Rocky Nox the King Plakat got an upgrade from his 5.5g to a 10g. Newly rescaped to add more cover.









Poseidon went into Rocky's old 5.5g because it had a better lid. He also went onto Rocky's old stand and now lives next to my roommate's desk instead of on my dresser.


----------



## elijahfeathers

Maguro's new setup, just got it running today cB


----------



## drvonocto

Meet Simon. I just got him today and he's accumulating fantastically to his new home.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Here's Momo's new setup!


----------



## bandit1994

here r my boys tanks


----------



## queenamira

Starting to add natural plants for Athena :-D


----------



## Sadist

I see lots and lots of gorgeous tanks and fish!


----------



## IsaiahKey

Three tanks now, and Roanoke's got rearranged. 










Roanoke










Frat tank of guppies. One of them has fin rot but I can't isolate him. So 2x water changes a day and pretty soon they're gonna get a sponge filter.










Smaug's tank. Petsmart "rescue" that my friend picked out, not me! It's a bit bare bones, but we're gonna add more over time.










Bonus Smaug. He has very mild fin rot.


----------



## pixiemods

Milo's tank is flourishing, trust me it's not as busy as it looks when you look down into the tank


----------



## elijahfeathers

Maguro and Sashimi are making my desk a more interesting place to sit. No more tanks for the desk though, it has a 100ish pound limit and I don't want to play games with all that glass. :'D


----------



## hannat

Since moving back into school I've re-scaped a few of my tanks and moved some of the boys around. The only tank not pictured is Gallifrey's three gallon because quite frankly it's not how I want it yet.
Irene's tank got a bit of a makeover









Moriarty got moved to the 2.5 gallon because he was beginning to not like the bright light of the 3 gallon. He has since perked up quite a bit.









Star Lord was demoted to the 3 gallon because he was picking on the snail I added to the 5 gallon









My newest boy Desi got Hamish's old 3 gallon









Hoarfrost is now king of the 5 gallon









And Hamish and Watson now share a divided 5.5 gallon. 









Apologies for the algae. It seems to really like my tanks lately. Also for the picture quality.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I got my new 2.5 set up! No fish yet and planning on adding an anubias and a few vals in the background But for now I LOVE it


----------



## Sadist

I finally upgraded Mrs. Fish to a 5.5 tank, up from the 2.5 gallon. I plan to fill it up with more plants as time goes by.


----------



## hannat

Cinderwolf said:


> I got my new 2.5 set up! No fish yet and planning on adding an anubias and a few vals in the background But for now I LOVE it



Where on earth did you find driftwood that looks like THAT to fit in the 2.5? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tree

that is an amazing driftwood for sure!


----------



## Cinderwolf

hannat said:


> Where on earth did you find driftwood that looks like THAT to fit in the 2.5? It's gorgeous!


I literally looked eveywhere for a hardscape for this tiny tank and no one even carried driftwood but eventually I went to this little LFS that a customer had told em about at some point and it was the creepy run down little hole in the wall but they had everything! Their whole basement was full of fish and they had a huge literal pileof hundreds of perfect nano sized driftwoods! It was only 15 bucks but the others were slightly larger for 25 bucks. new fav fish store for sure! I am SOOOO happy with that piece of wood!


----------



## nixie

i love all your beautiful tanks and fish , makes me want to get another betta ^^, and i think i just might


----------



## Sadist

I'm resisting the urge to get a young betta for my hospital tank >.<


----------



## Tree

Sadist said:


> I'm resisting the urge to get a young betta for my hospital tank >.<


I hate it when we have spare tanks. if we have a spare....welp time to get another betta. Haha 

I just bought another little baby girl at petco the other day. My sisters betta had passed and she told me I could do whatever I wanted with the tank she gave me. Weeeeellll I had it sitting there doing nothing and decided, "Hey I have all the fixings, plants, gravel, rocks, heater, filter, light.... why not get a 3 dollar betta!? so I did. and here is her new tank along with her cute little lipstick face. She has a spoon head but I hope with the right conditions she will grow out of that. 

















Her colors are hard to see in certain pictures but this is the best shot of her true colors:


----------



## twohuskies

Sadist said:


> I'm resisting the urge to get a young betta for my hospital tank >.<


Resistance is futile, Sadist.:lol:


----------



## Sadist

I need it for extra guppy fry, though. It wouldn't be fair to a betta to have guppy fry constantly coming in and out of his or her home!

I love that little cambodian girl!


----------



## Tree

You have a point there. how large is the tank? 

and thanks!


----------



## tiffanylucky

Tree, it looks like your new girl has velvet


----------



## nixie

she's so cute


----------



## Sadist

Tree said:


> You have a point there. how large is the tank?
> 
> and thanks!


The main guppy tank is a 10 gallon, and the hospital tank is 2.5 gallon until they're big enough to sex and put in the 10 gallon or sold. I plan on getting another fry tank once my females are mature and dropping large litters.


----------



## lilnaugrim

tiffanylucky said:


> Tree, it looks like your new girl has velvet


She doesn't, that's her natural iridescence. Velvet doesn't shimmer like that, it's more like a matte yellow.


----------



## Tree

What Liln said.
I never dealt with velvet though but I have seen many pictures.


----------



## Endowarrior2009

This is soon to be Jax's home the filter is temporary I just ordered a aquatop internal.


----------



## Gariana

Random cellphone pic from tonight 








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what a gorgeous tank!


----------



## Gariana

Thank you  I tried to create as many different levels as possible, so he would have plenty of things to swim through: bushy plants, driftwood, holey rocks, tunnels, arches etc. I love suction cup decorations, since these allow me to put plants at different heights. And the red tiger lotus and red-white rocks give a nice splash of color.


----------



## leaena14

*Hello!!*

Hey! So I'm new, but I've been lurking a bit when I was researching bettas! I got my betta, Daryl (as in Daryl Dixon), a halfmoon, about 2 months ago. My mom got him for me from Pet Supplies Plus! He was originally in a 1 gal bowl, but now he's in a 5.5 gal with a Aqua tech 5-15, and a tetra submersible (pre-set to 78 F, does a really good job for the price). I always wanted to get him a bigger tank, just because I like doting on my pets, and the bowl just seemed small, but after research it became a priority. I had wanted to build up my savings some, but the cold weather hit. We're on oil, and I'm the only one who hangs out upstairs (other than bedtime) so the heat it kept on 60. His bowl was getting down to 68, so I went out the next day and got everything. Was going to get one of those special betta tanks, but this walmart kit was the same price, but bigger tank (although the filter sucked, so I got the aqua tech). I would like a 10 gal someday, although my mom is nervous with anything over 5 because I'm upstairs (worried about tank cracking and ruining the ceiling), but she's coming around  I do want the aquaclear 5-20, even if I stay with the 5, I like the design of it!


I'm heading out to Pet Supplies tomorrow and may come home with some ghost shrimp or maybe some celestial danios if they have any, but leaning towards shrimp. I want to get some live plants, or at least nicer silk ones, and maybe some cherry red shrimp, depending on how Daryl does with the ghosts, but I'm stuck with Pet Supplies and Walmart for now. There is a Petco and Petsmart near by, as well as some specialized fish stores, but those are in busier areas that I'm not familiar with, and I'm anew driver (got my license in June at 20 years old, if that's any indication on how driving is not my forte). My mom is planning on setting up a 20 gal long community (she has had aquariums before) and I'm hoping I can tag along when she eventually goes out to get supplies.

So yeah, kinda got carried away, but Hi!


----------



## Krys

You guys all have such pretty tanks! 

Here's what I have so far. Jazz is in a 2g drumbowl and Punchy is in a 5g tank.


----------



## VeryFern

Poseidon's new 5 gallon! (Fluval Spec V, manually modified so the filter flow isn't too strong)








I plan to slowly convert my silk plants to live plants, and then eventually add an assassin snail!


----------



## Changy

*My boys home*

Hi guys!

Everyone have such beautiful tank. I'm so jealous with you guys. Here are my boy homes. Center (rosetail) recently has to share room with Pair (elephant ear) because his tank got leak. I'm ordering another tank for him and should be here soon. 




Air (doubletail) and Another (crowntail) have their own 5 gallon tanks with heat and filter, there are some plant and cave in the tank for them


----------



## dgskydive

*My Betta Tank*

10 Gallon tank. Has a Albino Bushy Nose Plecos in their also. I tried a 5 shrimp before I put the Plecos in. That didn't turn out to well for the Shrimp. Actually two of them are still alive, but he hunts them day and night. Especially in the morning. The shrimp where definitely a failed experiment.


----------



## NickAu

dgskydive said:


> 10 Gallon tank. Has a Albino Bushy Nose Plecos in their also. I tried a 5 shrimp before I put the Plecos in. That didn't turn out to well for the Shrimp. Actually two of them are still alive, but he hunts them day and night. Especially in the morning. The shrimp where definitely a failed experiment.


Hate to say this but a 10 gal is way to small for a pleco


----------



## leaena14

*Update!*

Went to Pet Supplies Plus, no shrimp, but they had some silk plants on clearance! Got $60 worth of plants for $18! His little stump is still in there, just hidden behind a plant!


----------



## dgskydive

I agree. My plan is to get a 29 gallon next for him. I will probably end up placing some Cory Cats in this tank. I wanted to let the plants get rooted before I put them in though. Getting my 29 gallon next friday and will start to cycle it and move the Plecos over when its ready. This is, at least from what the LFS told me, is a Dwarf Albino Plecos. They dont get more the 4.5 to 5 inches. The 29 Gallon should be more then enough for him


----------



## Sadist

dgskydive said:


> I agree. My plan is to get a 29 gallon next for him. I will probably end up placing some Cory Cats in this tank. I wanted to let the plants get rooted before I put them in though. Getting my 29 gallon next friday and will start to cycle it and move the Plecos over when its ready. This is, at least from what the LFS told me, is a Dwarf Albino Plecos. They dont get more the 4.5 to 5 inches. The 29 Gallon should be more then enough for him


I love the look of your tank!



leaena14 said:


> Went to Pet Supplies Plus, no shrimp, but they had some silk plants on clearance! Got $60 worth of plants for $18! His little stump is still in there, just hidden behind a plant!


What a find! I bet your fish is happier with the extra cover.


----------



## NickAu

> I will probably end up placing some Cory Cats in this tank.


That substrate is not suitable for corys in my opinion they should have a sand substrate.


----------



## dgskydive

NickAu said:


> That substrate is not suitable for corys in my opinion they should have a sand substrate.


Every where I have talked about them. People say either way. I appreciate your opinion though. This hobby has so many opinions it gets hard to know which ones to listen too. I expect there is truth to them all. I had people tell me that the Betta would attack the Pleco. I had people tell me I should or shouldn't add a filter. Some said use all kinds of chemicals to cycle. Some said fishless cycling, some said with fish. I try to take it all in and get a conscientious.


----------



## NickAu

A smooth sand or gravel substrate is needed because of the easily damaged barbels. They enjoy being in numbers, so a small school of six or more is ideal for these cats.


----------



## leaena14

Sadist said:


> What a find! I bet your fish is happier with the extra cover.



He is!! And it also hides the filter and heater pretty well!


----------



## dgskydive

Thanks


----------



## Kanddora

*John Cena's tank <3*

Just got my first Betta ever about a month ago! Love him so much


----------



## Kanddora

*My fishy*

PS- This is John


----------



## NickAu

Kanddora

That betta hammock should be near the top. Also regarding that 
*PRODUCT WARNING: Betta Hammock - Betta Fish and Betta Fi*


----------



## Kanddora

*Whoops*



NickAu said:


> Kanddora
> 
> That betta hammock should be near the top. Also regarding that
> *PRODUCT WARNING: Betta Hammock - Betta Fish and Betta Fi*


Oh really? Didn't know that! I just bought it today, gonna go move it now  Thanks!


----------



## NickAu

Heres how to set it up.

Image NOT my work


----------



## Kanddora

NickAu said:


> Heres how to set it up.
> 
> Image NOT my work


Cool, I just moved mine like that


----------



## SheCaMo

Tootless 10 gallon planted.

Its just him and a few Ramshorn Snails


----------



## SheCaMo

Hercules 10g . he shares it with 1 Nerite and 3 female, 1 male Guppy


----------



## SheCaMo

75g for Clyde with, Tetras, Platies, Guppys, Mollys and 4 African Dwarf Frogs


----------



## Fin2you

Hello, I've been MIA for a bit from the forums just b/c of life, but i've kept up with tanks, usually a 5 or 10gal betta community & then the big 30gal goldfish tank! But earlier this mth I finally had to accept our goldfish had outgrown the biggest tank we can have in our living room. It was hard b/c we had had the fish for 6years! But that gave me the chance to do what I have always wanted to do. A big Planted community betta tank with my new betta as the "key fish". I will update my signature to show what I've got in here


----------



## Sadist

SheCaMo said:


> 75g for Clyde with, Tetras, Platies, Guppys, Mollys and 4 African Dwarf Frogs


I like everyone's tanks, but this is my dream tank!


----------



## nixie

So this is the tank setup for my new boy loki


----------



## leaena14

nixie said:


> So this is the tank setup for my new boy loki



Love the name!!


----------



## nixie

Thanks


----------



## princesspbelieve3

These are pictures of my little girl betta fish and her habitat. Her name is Crazy. She is named after a new song that is being released by one of my fav bands next year; the Newsboys.


----------



## nixie

Awww so cute


----------



## princesspbelieve3

*In reply to Nixie*



nixie said:


> Awww so cute


Thank You! :-D


----------



## nixie

Ur welcome ☺


----------



## Sadist

I love Crazy's speckles!


----------



## princesspbelieve3

Sadist said:


> I love Crazy's speckles!


Thanks so much!:-D When I picked her out at the store, I just picked the fish that seemed to fit most. I got attached to her a lil right away.:-D


----------



## hellobird

I've been lurking in this forum for a while now, but figured its time I signed up and started sharing! This place has so much knowledge and info I literally waste days reading through threads haha h a h a
Anyway this is Spooky in his new 6.6g/25L tank, I've only had him for a little over a week but I can safely say this little guy has sparked a huge interest in betta-keeping for me. Seeing his fins grow in is so encouraging and he has so much personality! ANYWAY~
The vallis is really just temporary until I can get my hands on some anubias or other smaller low-light plants. At least Spooky doesn't seem bothered by the bright leds in the mean time.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what an awesome color combo!


----------



## Gariana

Sadist said:


> Wow, what an awesome color combo!


I agree, gorgeous color. And the tank is lovely too. Nice!


----------



## princesspbelieve3

Spooky's blue highlights are cool.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

hellobird said:


> I've been lurking in this forum for a while now, but figured its time I signed up and started sharing! This place has so much knowledge and info I literally waste days reading through threads haha h a h a
> Anyway this is Spooky in his new 6.6g/25L tank, I've only had him for a little over a week but I can safely say this little guy has sparked a huge interest in betta-keeping for me. Seeing his fins grow in is so encouraging and he has so much personality! ANYWAY~
> The vallis is really just temporary until I can get my hands on some anubias or other smaller low-light plants. At least Spooky doesn't seem bothered by the bright leds in the mean time.


Love the 2nd photo with the mouth open, always amuses me when bettas do that, mine never let me get an in focus shot of the act though >.<. Whats up with he floating (fake?) rocks in the back? Are they suction cupped to the back wall?
Btw vals are a great low Bligh plant for betas, they grow fast once established=faster nitrates consumption than slow growing plants. Their long leaves can be trimmed like lawn grass and still grow, but I like to let them grow over the surface to provide shade/a place for a betta to rest at night by the surface. I'd put 1 root tab under the val bunch (stuff it deep into the substrate under or very near the val-the roots will grow towards it), add a new 1 every 6-9 months (you can get osmocote + root tabs for real cheap on ebay). Vals don't like Seachem Excel (a co2 substitute) and will melt even with a 1/10th dose put in. I've only seen Excel successfully used in a tank with vals if its insanely over planted with other very fast growing species that absorb the excel quickly before it can effect the vals.


----------



## hellobird

Spooky's colours are definitely what caught my eye at the shop, and his little "" face marking (he reminded me of a ghost, hence the name ;-) )
Thanks everyone!



Aqua Aurora said:


> Love the 2nd photo with the mouth open, always amuses me when bettas do that, mine never let me get an in focus shot of the act though >.<. Whats up with he floating (fake?) rocks in the back? Are they suction cupped to the back wall?
> Btw vals are a great low Bligh plant for betas, they grow fast once established=faster nitrates consumption than slow growing plants. Their long leaves can be trimmed like lawn grass and still grow, but I like to let them grow over the surface to provide shade/a place for a betta to rest at night by the surface. I'd put 1 root tab under the val bunch (stuff it deep into the substrate under or very near the val-the roots will grow towards it), add a new 1 every 6-9 months (you can get osmocote + root tabs for real cheap on ebay). Vals don't like Seachem Excel (a co2 substitute) and will melt even with a 1/10th dose put in. I've only seen Excel successfully used in a tank with vals if its insanely over planted with other very fast growing species that absorb the excel quickly before it can effect the vals.


I was so lucky to get that shot haha, usually he swims over to the glass and wiggles at me for food as soon as I bring the camera over.
The rocks are suction cupped to the bottom of the tank and held in place with a nylon string I think. They look very out of place but Spooky loves sitting on them so I'm hesitant to move them out, maybe after I get some more plants. 
And that's so good to know about the Vals! I definitely need something that can provide some more shade. I'll look into getting some tabs, thanks so much!


----------



## princesspbelieve3

You are welcome, and I think he is a cool fish!  :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, we can get those rocks at my LFS now! Pumice usually on some fishing wire with suction cups ^_^ There are some that suction at the bottom and some that suction to the side, they're pretty neat looking! I think the small ones like that are about 6.99 each for one rock. But you can attach moss to it and make a floating island essentially!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Well I pulled the 5.5 down to disinfect and decided what better time for a complete re-scape. Now its up and running and ready for a new inhabitant when one catches my eye.


----------



## banana0217

Eponine's 3 gallon, and Noir and Cosette's divided 5.5 gallon. I just upgraded from Noir's 2.5 gallon today so I don't have all the plants I want yet, but soon it will be a jungle like Eponine's!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome tanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Cinderwolf said:


> Well I pulled the 5.5 down to disinfect and decided what better time for a complete re-scape. Now its up and running and ready for a new inhabitant when one catches my eye.


I'd recommend you grab a nylon stocking and some wet-dry sand paper and got at that driftwood, looks very nub-y (easy to rip fins on). Rub nylon over it at every angle, if the nylon snags slightly or full blown rips it will shred betta fins. Go at those areas with the sand paper (wet-dry sandpaper works greats, you don't have to dry the wood out before sanding, and while sanding you can rinse off the wet-dry sand paper to unclog it of wood dust then keep going). Repeat until nylon does not snag at all. Also be careful with those plastic fake grasses, they can rip betta fins too (nylon test).


----------



## Kobey

Just finished the final tests and looks like my girls will be getting 2-boys tomorrow 

6.5 year olds tank


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kobey said:


> Just finished the final tests and looks like my girls will be getting 2-boys tomorrow
> 
> 6.5 year olds tank and 8 year olds.


The males will be living separately....yes? Just making sure!

Also, more silk plants! (Plastic cut Betta fins!) They'll really appreciate that, let your kids know that it helps keep the fish safe in case they question why they need more plants. Betta's prefer plants over hides because it's just in their nature, some fish use hides and Bettas do occasionally of course but they'll feel much more safe if you give them a forest of plants ^_^ It's funny, like I explain all the time; the more plants you have, the more your fish will actually be in the open (unless it's new/sick) because they know they have a safe place to hide in in case something scary comes along! :-D


----------



## Kobey

Ack cannot figure out how to post 2-photos in the same post. Lol. This is my 8-year olds. 

And yes i wish i had know about silk plants...I'm not at all pleased with my pet shop experience. 

They do have their own private 10g tanks though and i think the filter is slow enough so i hope they are happy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh okay, I see them now ^_^ and that's okay, we all kind of start that way; buying unnecessary things because our LFS's tell us we need it :dunno: But at least you found us! We can coach you on things to buy or just completely pass over ;-)

And if you're on mobile, I think you can only post one pic at a time. If you're on a laptop/desktop then you can add more.


----------



## Kobey

Yep on my phone...was being lazy and ended up taking 10x longer. 

LFS ... Upsets me. I dont know what i needed and ended up getting talked into things because i thought they knew. I already replaced 2-filters. Removed 2-plants cause they were sharp for me toughing them. Bought a Nutrifin Cycle product i was told i needed only to find out that was wrong 

Ah well live and learn...least my water tests and cycle seem to be set so fingers crossed.


----------



## fatesmishap

Adonis and Valdis' 10 gal tanks :-D








​


----------



## Kobey

Sweet!...i was slowly dying as my kids picked out the stuff the guy at the LFS said was appropriate. Ignoring the silk plant issue never ever never ever ask a 6.5 year old to pick colors for stuff. 

I was telling my spouse i needed my own tank now so it could be done in an adult fashion to set an example.


----------



## Hawaiian

Hello fatesmishap, 
Thank is a very cool tank your Betta must
really be happy.


----------



## Sadist

Kobey said:


> Sweet!...i was slowly dying as my kids picked out the stuff the guy at the LFS said was appropriate. Ignoring the silk plant issue never ever never ever ask a 6.5 year old to pick colors for stuff.
> 
> I was telling my spouse i needed my own tank now so it could be done in an adult fashion to set an example.


Our first tank had green and pink gravel that glows under black light (even though we didn't have a black light) because that's what the kiddo picked out! Funny kids.


----------



## Leotah

How long did it take your anubias to grow roots and stay on driftwood without string? Just put mine in Zen's tank and the string is driving me crazy! Haha


----------



## Hahaha789

*Barry's Tank*

I have to say that I like it a lot and I thought he liked it too.


----------



## banana0217

I may have gone a little overboard with the silk plants...


----------



## Sadist

There's no such thing as overboard with plants unless they're so crowded they die. You don't have to worry about that with silk


----------



## banana0217

Sadist said:


> There's no such thing as overboard with plants unless they're so crowded they die. You don't have to worry about that with silk


Awesome  the silk is temporary because I really prefer NPT, but I kind of like how it looks under the blue light. Hopefully the girls will like it too!


----------



## leaena14

Hahaha789 said:


> I have to say that I like it a lot and I thought he liked it too.


Is that tank from the Walmart kits? The lid is the exact same as mine!


----------



## OmegaTheBetta

*This my 5.5gal tank for my male betta fish Omega -Ω*


----------



## NickAu

OmegaTheBetta

In my opinion that is way too much light for the betta, I see you are using an air stone good, Might i suggest you go 1 better and use one of these











> An Aquarium Sponge filter is a very simple filter consisting of a plastic tube, base, and a sponge. A airline tube and air stone is lowered into the tube to the bottom of the base. Air is pushed out through the top of the tube causing suction through the sponge. This suction is what draws debris into the sponge filtering particles out of your aquarium water.


Having a cycled sponge filter is a great emergency back up if your filter pump fails or if you need to set up a qtank for what ever reason.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Leotah said:


> How long did it take your anubias to grow roots and stay on driftwood without string? Just put mine in Zen's tank and the string is driving me crazy! Haha


It depends on the Anubias species. My Frazeri species grew within a week! But hasn't grown new leaves in like....almost a year now >.> It's so slow with leaf growth! But the roots are all over the place lol. My Nana var. petite grew a little slower, seemed to focus more on leaves than roots (might just be me and the different fert levels in the tank though). But usually within a month for Anubias, they're attached well and you can take the string off.

Java Fern is a whole different story though :roll: it will attach but it's still delicate unfortunately. I have a two and a half year old huge lot of java fern that is sitting on some driftwood, I still have the thread on it because it comes off so darn easy even though it's been attached two years! Crazy lol.



Hahaha789 said:


> I have to say that I like it a lot and I thought he liked it too.


Careful with those plastic plants! Though they may not feel sharp and hard to you, they're crazy good at ripping Betta fins!! I recommend taking them out and replacing them with silk when you can!



banana0217 said:


> I may have gone a little overboard with the silk plants...


Psshhhh! Nnnaaahhhh lol



OmegaTheBetta said:


> View attachment 665130


It's not that it's too much light as Nick suggested, but you just need more decor in his tank! :-D Adding some tall and short silk plants will really look nice and your fish will be healthier since he won't be stressed out then! Betta's need lots of silk (or live) plants to hide in when they feel threatened, the more plants you have, the more he'll be out and about feeling safe! :-D It's a great start though! Keep it up! :-D


----------



## OmegaTheBetta

NickAu said:


> OmegaTheBetta
> 
> In my opinion that is way too much light for the betta, I see you are using an air stone good, Might i suggest you go 1 better and use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a cycled sponge filter is a great emergency back up if your filter pump fails or if you need to set up a qtank for what ever reason.


Thanks, i will decently get one soon. I went to my local fish store and bought him blood worms and 6 ghost shrimps as a tank mate. I have also put a split on my pump to lower the power of the filter and I took out the bubble stone and replaced it with a air hose and a sponge with string and it works like a charm. -Ω


----------



## bekbekbek

Hey Guys!

I just got a new fancy metallic butterfly halfmoon (his name is Louboutin!), just wondering if the claims that UV filters are needed for white fins are true? He's in a completely cycled 6 gallon tank so I don't see why he would have any trouble. Thanks! :-D

Video also here if anyone is interested!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIDYO30p3t0


----------



## Hawaiian

*Betta home*

Hello all, Hope you all have a great thanksgiving
there are some really great Betta owners out there
very nice Betta homes thank you for sharring
My Betta Sgt. Hammer is in a five gallon tank
with one live plant and three silk plants he has
a tank filter but not tank heater. He seems to
be happy in his surroundings. well thanks for 
reading my response and looking at my basic
tank set up.


----------



## lilnaugrim

bekbekbek said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just got a new fancy metallic butterfly halfmoon (his name is Louboutin!), just wondering if the claims that UV filters are needed for white fins are true? He's in a completely cycled 6 gallon tank so I don't see why he would have any trouble. Thanks! :-D


Never heard of that claim before your posts. UV light only sterilizes bacteria in the water and get's rid of green-water (algae). Butterflies are part of the Marble gene and will often marble out especially if it's a Blue/White BF because Blue is so dominant. Your guy may keep his white for a little bit but likely it will change out to be all blue. He may continue to change over his life or he may just stay Turquoise Metallic, it's all a gamble with these guys


----------



## bekbekbek

Thanks! Heard back from a trusted breeder (so I thought I'd post her answer here too). She said in a completely cycled bachelor tank there's no need, as long as you keep up with regular, regular water changes - otherwise the tail will disintegrate. Hope it helps some other people out there too!

And yep I've read up on marbles, he wasn't sold to me as one, but if he does then I'm not worried. He's originally from a breeder in Thailand and was sent to Australia, I won him in an auction! He was too cool to pass up. His butterfly pattern looks pretty stable and he's 5 months old now but who knows


----------



## stellenternet

I have a 10 gallon that I'm working on making look like a magical forest hehe


----------



## fishkeeping

So this is my 30 gallon long tank that houses my new male dumbo ear betta. He has no name yet, but I'm working on it. It's a fully planted tank, but has a few more space for even more plants c:


----------



## lilnaugrim

bekbekbek said:


> Thanks! Heard back from a trusted breeder (so I thought I'd post her answer here too). She said in a completely cycled bachelor tank there's no need, as long as you keep up with regular, regular water changes - otherwise the tail will disintegrate. Hope it helps some other people out there too!
> 
> And yep I've read up on marbles, he wasn't sold to me as one, but if he does then I'm not worried. He's originally from a breeder in Thailand and was sent to Australia, I won him in an auction! He was too cool to pass up. His butterfly pattern looks pretty stable and he's 5 months old now but who knows


Tail's don't just...disintegrate. There is possibilities of a fish biting it's own fins but that's due to stress, not always because of a non-cycled tank either. Most of the time it's due to not enough plants or too much/bright light.

A Betta doesn't have to be labeled a Marble in sale to be a Marble. Marble gene's are usually very unpredictable except for Butterflies. I can pretty much guarantee that your boy will turn into all Turquoise blue with red wash. Most Butterfly patterns that are white or cellophane bands are not stable at all. Black band's are usually stable like in the Mustard Gas coloration.


----------



## poppieann

*New Live Planted Aquariums*

Hello, 
I am new to this forum and wanted to share a few pictures of my Live Planted Aquariums.
The betta tank is a 5 gallon, hex front (although I like the hex at the back of the tank) with one male crown tail and one ghost shrimp. For plants I have a java fern (microsorum pteropus), several marimo moss balls, rosette sword ( echinodorus parviflorus), temple plant (hygrophila corymbosa), cyperus grass (cyperus helferi) and staurogyne repens. The substrate is strictly gravel for now, but I plan to redo the tank using soil sometime in the future.

The second tank is a 20 gallon tank that I used a soil based sub-strate with a sand cap an then aquarium gravel and sand. Right now there are two snails, but I plan to put some shrimp in within the week. For plants I have marimo moss balls, staurogyne repens (a carpet plant), cryptocoryne wendtii, cryptocoryne undulata, cyperus helferi (cyperus grass), anubias nana, windelov java fern (microsoruim pteropus) and temple plant (hygrophila corymbosa) and water wisteria (hygrophila difformis). 
I also have some cardinal plant (lobelia cardinalis) on its way and I want to procure some java moss as well. This will be a community tank, I am thinking cardinal tetras, some red or blue shrimp and the snails.
I am not new to aquariums, but I am new to live planted and soil based aquariums. Thank you everyone for sharing your knowledge and experience.


----------



## banana0217

fishkeeping said:


> View attachment 670145
> 
> View attachment 670153
> 
> 
> So this is my 30 gallon long tank that houses my new male dumbo ear betta. He has no name yet, but I'm working on it. It's a fully planted tank, but has a few more space for even more plants c:


Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## nightfury3

*New Fish Tank*

I got my betta Sendak a few months ago, thinking I'd keep him in a 1 gallon tank. But then I started researching more and decided on an upgrade. This is my first time owning a fish tank. The first picture is from when I first set it up a couple weeks ago, and the second is what it looks like currently. It's a 10 gallon, and still pretty bare but I'm hoping to add a lot more plant life.


----------



## Glory

my 5 gallon: 1 betta and 2 ghost shrimp 









and my AquaFarm also with 1 betta and 2 ghost shrimp:









sorry its sideways :///


----------



## nixie

Beautiful tanks and fish.


----------



## banana0217

Planted half of the 5.5 gal and released Enjolras from QT


----------



## Atomsk

My 5.5 gallon. Still need the heater and backdrop, but I soon hope to have a happy Betta housed in it.


----------



## nixie

I love that mermaid where did you get her


----------



## Atomsk

Petsmart, she was about $7.


----------



## nixie

Awesome


----------



## Sadist

I love all those plants!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Here are my tanks! Both are 5.5 gal.


----------



## nixie

Both are very beautiful


----------



## Bettanewby

i need help with something concerning betta fish. can anyone help me please


----------



## lilnaugrim

Bettanewby said:


> i need help with something concerning betta fish. can anyone help me please


Make your own thread. Go to the main page of BettaFish.com and scroll to find which subforum the question will fit into. If he's sick, go to the Emergency and Disease section and we'll try to help you there. Make sure you fill out the form at the top sticky so we can better analyze what's going on.


----------



## Novadi

okay so I just got this tank I found in our school's storage room and one of the teachers told me it was okay if I'd take it home (yay!). So I just bought a filter yesterday and some pebbles earlier, and I'm thinking of adding some plants later on 

btw it's pretty bare at the moment


----------



## nixie

Looks good so far and your betta is pretty can't wait to see it with the plants


----------



## Nessert

Everyone have gorgeous tanks  <3


----------



## Nessert

My 4.1 Gallon Tank :bluelaugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

I love your tank, and your little double tail guy is adorable!


----------



## woodlandelf

Here are my betta's hangouts  The left is my female and the male (obviously) is on the right. This is a temporary placement though, getting a new desk tomorrow and they will each be on opposite sides of my computer monitor. I just got the female yesterday; even though they are a few inches apart, they haven't seemed to notice each other at all. 
Each has a live plant and a heater. The female's tank also has a filter with a buffer, the male does not--I found that even in a tank with a good buffer on the filter, he had a hard time swimming due to the current. His big tail was like dragging a parachute behind him, poor guy. 

Anyway, both are happy now  sorry for the rambling! 








​


----------



## nixie

Both your fish and tanks look great


----------



## nightpacer

My divided king tank with Renegade (left) and Titan (right).


----------



## trilobite

Heres my almost blind guys house


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Aqua Aurora

nightpacer said:


> My divided king tank with Renegade (left) and Titan (right).


Where did you buy the marimo wrapped tubes?


trilobite said:


> Heres my almost blind guys house


Just a suggestion: If he's nearly blind you may want to remove the ahrdscape(wood) so he doesn't crash into it and hurt himself. I have a enarly blind (from diamond eye) betta too. His tank only has (lots of) live plants, filter intake and outflow, and thermometer. No decor, rock, or wood.
Also way too tiny of a tank for oto(s). Otos to best in a shoal (group of 6 or more) and a 20g or larger tank for the group.


----------



## nixie

Awww such a beautiful betta and love the tank setup


----------



## Olivia27

Aqua Aurora said:


> Where did you buy the marimo wrapped tubes?


That's not real Marimo, it's a decor sold by Petco  

http://www.petco.com/product/122082/Penn-Plax-Hideaway-Pipes-Aquarium-Ornament.aspx

EDIT: aaand while we're at the topic, here's my new tank. A lightly planted NatGeo 2.5gal. Can't wait to get it fully-cycled in a couple weeks


----------



## Leotah

Okay... After moving both plants and fish around, I finally have the two tanks complete. (or so I'd like to think) Now it's the waiting game, hopefully these plants grow for me. The water wisteria and ludwigia in my fluval tank really took off. The new crypts in the divided tank had a little die off but nothing scary.


----------



## nixie

It looks great good luck with the plants


----------



## jess32247

trilobite said:


> Heres my almost blind guys house


what a gorgeous tank and boy! i love everything about it, i bet he's very happy.

i was wondering where you got the wood? i'd love to find a piece like that, but most of the stuff i see in pet stores are very thick and don't have much character to them.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Seren27 said:


> That's not real Marimo, it's a decor sold by Petco


Aw darn.


----------



## Changy

*My sorority home *

15 gallon long tank and housing 5 female betta and some shrimp and snail :-D


----------



## gentaro

*Stunning beauty*

I am new to Bettas but when I saw a picture a Malay friend sent to me I felt for this breed.
Now I have 6 males plus 2 females already hahaha

This betta was auctioned for Thb 23.500 (approx USD 650) 2 days ago. ..


----------



## Changy

gentaro said:


> I am new to Bettas but when I saw a picture a Malay friend sent to me I felt for this breed.
> Now I have 6 males plus 2 females already hahaha
> 
> This betta was auctioned for Thb 23.500 (approx USD 650) 2 days ago. ..


 I saw some post about this fish on Facebook lately and many people said this is photoshop fish. The bid was suddenly ended and the person who purchase is never have any fish before. Idk if that are real or not but still a unique and beautiful one


----------



## gentaro

Changy said:


> I saw some post about this fish on Facebook lately and many people said this is photoshop fish. The bid was suddenly ended and the person who purchase is never have any fish before. Idk if that are real or not but still a unique and beautiful one


Not sure Changy, I followed the auction and it came to a dispute between 2 bidders with regard to time of last price. My impression is that it is a real deal. But one never knows hahaha


----------



## lilnaugrim

That fish likely wasn't photoshopped unless someone had some real time to put into it. I see no evidence of being shopped at all.


----------



## JennyS

My new male is having issues with my filter as well. What's the filter buffer in your other tank?


----------



## Pyrotemis

I decided to throw a little holiday spirit into my tank today!

Divided 10 gal with my little lady Willoughby on the left, and old man Houdini on the right.


----------



## nixie

Awww so cute all ready for the holidays


----------



## magpie

I love the look of the 15-gallon long! Hmmm.... Maybe I need a 15 long vs. 10.
Once those plants grow out more it will be even cooler. Keep posting as they do!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

magpie said:


> I love the look of the 15-gallon long! Hmmm.... Maybe I need a 15 long vs. 10.
> Once those plants grow out more it will be even cooler. Keep posting as they do!


tangent: is your avatar a Pseudomugil furcatus?


----------



## magpie

Aqua Aurora said:


> tangent: is your avatar a Pseudomugil furcatus?


No, it's actually Oryzias Woworae (Daisy's ricefish) but good guess. I've had the Pseudomugil Gertrudae before.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

magpie said:


> No, it's actually Oryzias Woworae (Daisy's ricefish) but good guess. I've had the Pseudomugil Gertrudae before.


Ah, the yellow in the fins fooled me, in your avatar photo the fins look more yellow than the red-orange I see from googling that species. 
I have gertrudae now, nice lil' fish ^^


----------



## magpie

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ah, the yellow in the fins fooled me, in your avatar photo the fins look more yellow than the red-orange I see from googling that species.
> I have gertrudae now, nice lil' fish ^^


Yeah, it was several years ago when they weren't as common, and mine were definitely more yellow then the ones you see more commonly now. Might have been a different subspecies or something? This photo was probably even more yellow looking with the lighting, though. And I think face-on it exaggerated the colors even more.

Here's a more accurate pic of their color. Still pretty yellow/orange but less so.









Here's what I cropped to get the avatar.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

magpie said:


> Yeah, it was several years ago when they weren't as common, and mine were definitely more yellow then the ones you see more commonly now. Might have been a different subspecies or something? This photo was probably even more yellow looking with the lighting, though. And I think face-on it exaggerated the colors even more.
> 
> Here's a more accurate pic of their color. Still pretty yellow/orange but less so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I cropped to get the avatar.


Nice, thanks for sharing the photos ^^


----------



## WarriorSingh

this goes too 1278 pages thats ay too far


----------



## Aquastar

Post some pictures of your tank once its set up Warrior Singh. 1278 is a bit, but after a few years of thousands of betta keepers showing off their tanks, 1278 isn't really surprising.

I should contribute a picture: my 10gal before I added my girls to it, it's full of cabomba right now until the wisteria grows taller.


----------



## WarriorSingh

Your right and I will post a picture of my bettas home


----------



## nixie

Looks great


----------



## LifewithLouie

*Mr. Louie Lewis Splendens' fish tank*

Such beautiful homes and fishies in this thread!

Today I brought home my new Betta Half-moon male, after my first Betta passed away a couple of weeks ago, I decided to get me a new one.. I certainly missed the curiousness and pretty fins in my tank.

So here is a photo of my 3.5 gallon tank, I've put a filmy sticker on the back of the tank to ease the settlement of the Betta in his new environment so he will not see his reflection as much:









And here is the newbie! Meet Mr. Louie Lewis Splendens:









Only his true colors are so hard to catch in pictures, I've only been able to make a shot of his tail:


----------



## banana0217

This tank is finally fully planted  I'm done buying plants for a good long while. From now on I'll just be propogating the ones I have to fill in any spaces.


----------



## Sadist

I'm off to buy more plants with Christmas present gift cards, but here are some tanks in the meantime:


----------



## Fishybiz

Sadist said:


> I'm off to buy more plants with Christmas present gift cards, but here are some tanks in the meantime:


That snail really wants attention :lol:


----------



## Ambfaith




----------



## Sadist

Fishybiz said:


> That snail really wants attention :lol:


She really is an attention magnet! "Look how much I cleaned the tank today!"

I managed to see once that the body inside the shell is also striped. How awesome is that!


----------



## themamaj

Sadist said:


> I'm off to buy more plants with Christmas present gift cards, but here are some tanks in the meantime:


Love the tank pictures!!! especially with cutie little nerite


----------



## chocolateturtle

Finally completed 2/3 of my tanks so far!









Tank 1- Jack's 4.3G tank, going to reposition the wood and rock once the wood has settled:









Tank 2 - Sushi's 4.3G tank, I really need to do a water change for this tank since the previous rock that was in this tank made it cloudy:









Tank 3 - Waiting on my friend's 2.5 gallon tank! Will update later.


----------



## InStitches

what lights are those, chocolate turtle?

working on three tanks right now :shock: no wait. 5 tanks. I'm working on 5 tanks... not all of them for bettas though.

I picked up a plastic octagon-shaped tank with substrate and driftwood at a local auction for $10, hardscaped but no plants yet, I'll get photos soon. Buying plants this weekend.

This one needs work still. Not nearly enough plants but the crypts and stems are slowly filling in. Also have some pathetic repens in there, it's probably getting tossed soon.









Love this one  Not sure if it's "done" but the moss and anubias are growing will and I like it. Mojo loves it, builds big nests.









Adam gave me his 6 gallon rimless tank because he upgraded to 20 gallons :lol: So Poutabout will have a new tank soon.

And also cleaning up an old 55 I was given, but that's not for Bettas...


----------



## chocolateturtle

they're eheim power led light


----------



## trilobite

I found some pics of my old betta tanks in nz



And I really liked making this one, I just went on a walk one day and filled a bag up with rocks and moss that I found and then put it together. I was a little bit proud that I managed to make a waterfall though. After making it I got really excited about making a bigger scaled, better functioning one...but for some reason I never did...


----------



## InStitches

I love those


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I still can't believe the eheim aquastyles (chocolateturtle's tanks) don't come with a heater! Eheim makes a great heater but they don't include it with their 'all in one' setup. What's worse is their lid doesn't have a gap to allow the extra heater cable in so you have to make a new cut, get a new lid, let the lid set loosely over/pushed partially off the top, or go lidless.
If it didn't cost so much (and had a heater) I think I'd buy one.. probably the 4 or 6g, but not the 9.. you'd need an extra light on the 9 for medium light and they charge a lot for the added light.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Aqua Aurora said:


> I still can't believe the eheim aquastyles (chocolateturtle's tanks) don't come with a heater! Eheim makes a great heater but they don't include it with their 'all in one' setup. What's worse is their lid doesn't have a gap to allow the extra heater cable in so you have to make a new cut, get a new lid, let the lid set loosely over/pushed partially off the top, or go lidless.
> If it didn't cost so much (and had a heater) I think I'd buy one.. probably the 4 or 6g, but not the 9.. you'd need an extra light on the 9 for medium light and they charge a lot for the added light.


Eheim's tanks are pricey, but you're paying for pretty good led light ($55 alone) and filter+biological media, and the glass tank itself. I just bought the eheim heaters separately, and I heard they're the most reliable without overheating/underheating the tanks, they're about $22 on amazon. 

I was able to get my eheim 4G tanks for $90/each on craigslist. I know some stores online are selling them for $140 including shipping+tax. The glass lid is a bummer because it doesn't accommodate the heater, but i don't mind too much, I just the keep lid a little bit forward.


----------



## SammyTheFish

LifewithLouie said:


> Such beautiful homes and fishies in this thread!
> 
> Today I brought home my new Betta Half-moon male, after my first Betta passed away a couple of weeks ago, I decided to get me a new one.. I certainly missed the curiousness and pretty fins in my tank.
> 
> So here is a photo of my 3.5 gallon tank, I've put a filmy sticker on the back of the tank to ease the settlement of the Betta in his new environment so he will not see his reflection as much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the newbie! Meet Mr. Louie Lewis Splendens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only his true colors are so hard to catch in pictures, I've only been able to make a shot of his tail:


How do your little tetras do with male bettas? I was going to try to put three in a 5 gal tank with my halfmoon, but he passed away a few hours ago):


----------



## NickAu




----------



## InStitches

NickAu said:


>


spoiled fishy ;-)


----------



## RMKelly

So many beautiful tanks and fish! 

This is Kaname's home:


----------



## NickAu

RM that tank needs way more plants, Bettas also need floating plants. With no cover that fish must be stressed.


----------



## trilobite

Not necessarily, most of my bettas have bare, empty tanks and own them confidently. One of my boys was in 80 litres of just water. 

I agree though that this fish doesnt look very impressed and needs some hiding space


----------



## Sadist

My quarantine tank. It's a little bare in the middle, but the floating plants really help keep the parameters under control.


----------



## RMKelly

NickAu said:


> RM that tank needs way more plants, Bettas also need floating plants. With no cover that fish must be stressed.





trilobite said:


> Not necessarily, most of my bettas have bare, empty tanks and own them confidently. One of my boys was in 80 litres of just water.
> 
> I agree though that this fish doesnt look very impressed and needs some hiding space


He has a tree ordainment in there now which he seems to love. I've only had him for about a week and I know I still have a lot to do to the tank. 

He was also asleep when I took the picture, he sleeps with his fins closed. When he woke up, he fanned them out again. He also just went from a smaller tank and into this one so I can understand that he would be stressed. I had him in a smaller tank because this one was being cycled.


----------



## NickAu

@ RM
At least get him some of these
*Aquarium Plants for Plastic Tank Silk COMBO A(3)*


Do you need help setting up the tank? If you do start a new post and we can guide you. 

The first thing I would do is get some floating plants they will help with water conditions and will also provide your fish with some place to sleep. Water sprite and Riccia are good.


The top of my tank looks like this.


----------



## JaymesBirne

Here's my 2.5 for my half-moon marble boy, Eisenhauer (yes, spelled that way on purpose).  I've since added another fern, and the betta himself, of course. There's also some java moss on the larger piece of wood I'm hoping will grow in. Oh, and I picked up something called a "betta bed", because I wanted to make sure he has a secure place to rest away from the filter's currents. I'll post another photo once I'm home again.


----------



## MistersMom

This is my 55gallon tank, I haven't got the chance to really decorate how I want to yet.... Still need sand as well.


----------



## zumzum5150




----------



## hellobird

Love the contrast in your tank, Zum!


----------



## Talaitha

This is Soturi's home that he shares with 5 amano shrimp and 3 species of snails. It is a 6 gallon long.


----------



## trilobite

Talaitha said:


> This is Soturi's home that he shares with 5 amano shrimp and 3 species of snails. It is a 6 gallon long.


Awesome tank!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Here are our tanks. We are going to go with natural planted tanks after seeing some of the beautiful planted tanks. The small tank is a temporary set up, we were not expecting to separate the girls, so its sparsely decorated.


----------



## Polkadot

NickAu said:


>


Beautiful tank! Betta paradise.


----------



## jdlundberg

*20g Community Tank*

I finally put the finishing touches (the background wallpaper) on my aquarium, so it's ready for public viewing:










It's a community tank with my male Crowntail Betta, 5 Green Corydoras, and 3 Golden Mystery Snails (two adults and one tiny baby - you can see him riding on the shell of the adult in the background).

I had just introduced the Betta before I took the above picture, so he was really timid and was hiding, but he came out after a while for this nice photo-op:










I haven't named any of them yet. The cories will be difficult to name, since they all look exactly the same. But, I'm open to any name suggestions! :-D


----------



## trahana

My baby betta, Shimmer's tank is a 2.5 gallon. I'm in the middle of setting up a 40gallon and after that is cycled and ready Shimmer will probably get a ten gallon. Or I'll buy another betta for the ten gallon. You probably know how that is, the empty tank syndrome. Just one more...


----------



## BettaNard

This is Callisto in his 2.5G tank, what do you guys think? 
He loves it so far and is so active.

I'll be getting him 5.5 Gallon tank next week, can't wait to see how more active he can be!


----------



## Alyssanne

I just love the colors of my tank. I'm upgrading to a 5gal tank. Getting a larger and smaller version of the silk plant I already have and adding in lavender gravel with the colors I already have. I also have (not pictured) a gorgeous white clamshell with lavender, teal and pink pearls spilling out of it. 

Unfortunately, Jedi passed today so I'll be on the lookout for a new BFFF (Best Fish Friend Forever) tomorrow while I have some free time.


----------



## RJChris

I would love to post in this thread, but I cannot figure out how to post a photo. I have a Mac. When I right click, there is no insert. When I drag a photo, it goes no where. Help?


----------



## twohuskies

RJChris said:


> I would love to post in this thread, but I cannot figure out how to post a photo. I have a Mac. When I right click, there is no insert. When I drag a photo, it goes no where. Help?


You have to upload your picture to a hosting site like Photobucket, etc., copy the "img" link, and then "go advanced" here to add to your post.

Hope that makes sense and helps!


----------



## JaymesBirne

RJChris said:


> I would love to post in this thread, but I cannot figure out how to post a photo. I have a Mac. When I right click, there is no insert. When I drag a photo, it goes no where. Help?





twohuskies said:


> You have to upload your picture to a hosting site like Photobucket, etc., copy the "img" link, and then "go advanced" here to add to your post.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps!


I'm on a make as well. I don't have to use Photobucket, or anything. 

Just hit "Add New Reply". Then, click on the paperclip next to the happy face. Click "Choose File", select the right photo, then hit "Upload". Add whichever photos you want and then hit "Close this Window". When you click the paperclip again, there should be an option like "Import". Thats how you can move the photos around and put text in between them.


----------



## Tree

My 10 gallon tank home with 4 soon to be 5 females. =) My other tanks need some help though. Will be working on them more.


----------



## lilnaugrim

2.5 gallon
1 Betta, 5 Ghost Shrimp, lots of plants


----------



## VanessaPinTN

ETA: there's even more plants in the tanks now, these were taken over the weekend, had new plants come in on Monday.

Ollie's 5g tank










Khanstantine's 3g tank


----------



## RJChris

I did it!! Thanks! Well, I sort of did it. I don't know why the photo is sideways. It wasn't like that on my computer. LOL


----------



## VeeDubs

RJChris said:


> View attachment 710602
> 
> 
> I did it!! Thanks! Well, I sort of did it. I don't know why the photo is sideways. It wasn't like that on my computer. LOL


Check your pics in the photo app, not preview. Make sure the rotation is correct, then save. Not sure if preview will save the rotation. Next time attach the saved version.


----------



## lunargale

Marcos 3gal petco tank.


----------



## Mashiro




----------



## NickAu

Memo to self " must trim plants in the next few months."


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Atlas's tank is on the left. I think it's around 2 gallons. Maverick's tank is on the right and it's around 3.5 gallons. I'm just going to let the crypts, java moss, and anubias _slowly_ fill in.


----------



## BettaNard

Callisto in his upgraded 7.3G tank


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaNard said:


> Callisto in his upgraded 7.3G tank


What is that small pale fish under your male betta?


----------



## BettaNard

Aqua Aurora said:


> What is that small pale fish under your male betta?


A rummy nose, I have two in the tank (from my dads larger tank) at the moment to see how my betta reacts because I'm interested in some tanks mates, he seems to be very docile


----------



## Aquastar

Just one rummy nose will probably get eaten. You'll need more if you want to get a proper reaction.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

BettaNard said:


> A rummy nose, I have two in the tank (from my dads larger tank) at the moment to see how my betta reacts because I'm interested in some tanks mates, he seems to be very docile


I hope you plan to move the rummy nose back, its extremely stressed.. or possibly getting sick(as you can see its red nose is very plae-bad sign), they really need to be in proepr schools of 6 or more and 10g or larger tank for swim room.


----------



## BettaNard

I have put them back this morning, it was just to test out my bettas personality. Usually the rummy noses we have tend to lose colour at night when lights are out, when morning comes they're noses are bright red again!


----------



## Alyssanne

Here is mine! 
I plan to eventually pick out all the black gravel I foolishly added in and replace it with more of the Nautical Star colored ones (white/blue/navy/teal mixture). This will also tone down the lavender a bit. I might go today and pick up another of the large size plants shown here and a lavender petco flower ball for him. You might not be able to see it, but he has a leaf hammock and isn't fond of it. He's been with me a week and a half and doing great! Already hopping up a bit to eat from my finger and coming up to the front to show off whenever he sees me. I love him! Still not 100% on a name, but Apollo has stuck with me thus far. Open to suggestions!

Also, I really need a black background...


----------



## stellenternet

I love that gravel Alyssanne!


----------



## Aquastar

That's really stunning fake gravel... Can you get it at PetSmart or something?


----------



## toobizy

*Three 2.5g betta tanks*


----------



## Aqua Aurora

toobizy said:


> View attachment 717922


What LED is that? Its likely to be rather strong lighting for such shallow tanks, you may get hair algae. I'd recommend getting floating plants as bettas don't like such bright light, they need some shade as they cannot squint or put on sunglasses like us. Floating plants will also reduce light getting down into the tank to reduce hair algae issues.
Some floating plants:
riccia
duckweed
salvinia minima
fogbit
anacharis (floating stem)


----------



## toobizy

Thanks for the comment.
The regular light for these tanks is in the housing that you can see and its a single fluorescent tube.
I only added the extra LED strip at the back to take this photo.
Getting the lighting right on Betta fish isn't easy. And their colours really shine through when they are well lit.
I do like your idea of Betta fish sunglasses. Now if only they had ears to hook them onto to............... Maybe that's why we have Dumbo Bettas!


----------



## Ladyraistlin18

Here is my set up for my betta Perseus! I had to do a lot of extra plants in the background since he was flaring at his reflection in the black plastic back, but I like how it turned out! :-D


----------



## Niece

Ladyraistlin18 said:


> Here is my set up for my betta Perseus! I had to do a lot of extra plants in the background since he was flaring at his reflection in the black plastic back, but I like how it turned out! :-D



That's awesome! I love the mermaid. Do you have live plants in there also? Because the green in the back looks real.


----------



## Ladyraistlin18

Niece said:


> That's awesome! I love the mermaid. Do you have live plants in there also? Because the green in the back looks real.


Thank you! Unfortunately I only have one live plant at the moment and it is an Anubius floating at the top. I've never done live plants before so I'm starting slowly  All the rest are silk and plastic (soon to be only silk!)


----------



## Alyssanne

Ladyraistlin18 said:


> Here is my set up for my betta Perseus! I had to do a lot of extra plants in the background since he was flaring at his reflection in the black plastic back, but I like how it turned out! :-D



Where is that mermaid from? I'm loving it so much!!!


----------



## eatmice2010

This is my new setup.


----------



## eatmice2010

Sorry here is a Better picture of my new tank.


----------



## JCE

Ok here is Nutmeg's 5gal home. I read that some folks don't think the leaf on a suction cup called a "Betta hammock" is anything to bother with. I must say that Nutmeg loves his. He rests on it and even more he swims over and over it in a circle. It's great fun to see. 
His hides hole is on the right, he eats on the left and has a large clear place to swim fast, which he does. That's my tank.


----------



## chocolateturtle

two Eheim 4 gallon tanks, one 3 gallon Mr. Aqua bookshelf tank, one 2.5 gallon tank, and one .5 gallon tank. All tanks are in working progress with their aquascaping but can't do much with adding plants right now since I'll be moving within the next few months.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

chocolateturtle said:


> two Eheim 4 gallon tanks, one 3 gallon Mr. Aqua bookshelf tank, one 2.5 gallon tank, and one .5 gallon tank. All tanks are in working progress with their aquascaping but can't do much with adding plants right now since I'll be moving within the next few months.


Plants are fairly easy to move (unless you are leaving the country).
If you are moving by car there are several options like bagging them in paper towel (towel gets wet from plants being removed from water) in seal-able zip style bags. If you have a lot/larger plants (not likely with your tank sizes) a 3g or 5g bucket from lowes or home depot filled with tank water and all plants put in then lid secured works well. Or you can just drain the tank, bag fish and filter media, and put paper towels over substrate and plants then seal to keep wet (remove hardscape/decor that could break tank from shifting or pack it in with wet towels or a lot of paper towels).
If you're going by plain/train you can mail the plants (and fish) to your new house.


----------



## Anemonee

Recently renovated both of mine! Here's my 1.5 with my baby Wade.








And my 5 with Furiosa and Toothless (plus a few ghost shrimp). This one I've tried to style to look like some of the Elven Ruins from Dragon Age Inquisition (Background is actually a screencap from the game!)


----------



## NightStars




----------



## Ladyraistlin18

Alyssanne said:


> Where is that mermaid from? I'm loving it so much!!!


I found it on eBay


----------



## Alyssanne

Ladyraistlin18 said:


> I found it on eBay


If you have any other info, like what it was called or the seller, please let me know. I've searched just about every phrase I can think of. Thanks : )


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alyssanne said:


> If you have any other info, like what it was called or the seller, please let me know. I've searched just about every phrase I can think of. Thanks : )


Right here: Mermaid Tealight Candle Holder


----------



## Alyssanne

lilnaugrim said:


> Right here: Mermaid Tealight Candle Holder


I cannot thank you enough. I'm mermaid obsessed and when I saw your post, I'm sure my eyes went cartoon-heart-shape hahaha!


----------



## Ladyraistlin18

Sorry I didn't give more info! I'm glad someone posted the link for you! :-D


----------



## BettaNard

Here's Calisto's updated home


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Peyton's Tank









Siam's Tank


----------



## Sadist

I love them all! I really love Calisto's coloring, too.


----------



## Yanqui

relatively new. Ill take any suggestion about plants decoration.  thank you


----------



## spartycookie

My betta fish, Cookie's, five gallon dorm home


----------



## Npinja

My new 60 gallon! It's kind of bare right now and I still need to add a background . Still cycling so no fish yet.


----------



## SondersVeil

I've decided to name him Discord! He was about to be in the picture, but then he swam around the bend at the last second, the little bugger.


----------



## BettaNard

Sadist said:


> I love them all! I really love Calisto's coloring, too.


Hehe, thank you Sadist.

Thought I'd post an updated version of his home,
Added to the tank: Dwarf Blyxa and Broad Leaf Ludwigia


----------



## NickAu

That is a nice set up.


----------



## MistersMom

My tank after some sand and a background today


----------



## brittneybanana

my 10 gallon Betta home!


----------



## Alyssanne

Thanks to the 2 that helped me locate this mermaid. It's perfect and I love the area that holds a Marimo ball  

I've been working on this day by day and piece by piece and my new fish (needs a name!) just finally got to go in it a few hours ago. 

The gravel choices are to match the Little Mermaid's tail and shell bikini top color. And there is a leaf hammock on the top not really showing. Also, I love the decorative stones so much! The plants passed the fin-safe test and he loves darting between them already.


----------



## MistersMom

Now that my tank has settled.


----------



## RMKelly

Kirito's home! I attempted to make a moss tree out of gold vine drift wood and java moss. Kirito wasn't too sure about the moss, he thought it was food but quickly realized it wasn't lol He's also got a new smaller filter which he loves because it's not blasting him all over the place and I'm not constantly adjusting it. I also have two new plants arriving in a few days.


----------



## Kyradoll

*First Betta*

My friend rescued a betta from a cabinet at her friends house. She asked me if I wanted it. I said yes. My 2 year old calls it fish so that's it's name.  So here goes I know nothing about bettas and I am looking for help. I want Fish to have a good life since Fish's life has been pretty rough. Anyways I think this is a one gallon tank my friend purchased. It has a filter and an aerator.
So here are my questions
1. Is this tank okay? I will upgrade it, but for now will it work?
2. How often should I clean it?
I heard 25% every week and whole tank once a month. I have a conditioner for it and will more than likely purchase a small heater.
3. Are the bubbles from the aerator okay? I currently have it set on the lowest settings.
Willing to take any advice honestly. Just looking to make Fish's life a good life. 
Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## brittneybanana

Hi Kyradoll! I do recommend you upgrade his tank as soon as possible. You will need at least a 3-5 gallon tank. For right now I would probably turn the filter off because it is most likely too strong for a betta, and get a thermometer and heater for right now. But make sure that the tank you have doesn't over heat because the small nonadjustable heaters are tricky! Overall it is easier and better for your fish to have a bigger tank. You can message me if you have any questions. I am sure there are other people willing to help as well, who have more expertise. But for now those are my suggestions.


----------



## brittneybanana

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160

This is a very helpful link! It will tell you all you need to know! Just keep reading and researching. That's what I did and now my betta is happy as ever!


----------



## brittneybanana

And also, I wouldn't waste my money on a heater for the small tank. You should just buy a 5 gallon starter kit and an adjustable heater as soon as you can. There is also instructions for baffling a filter on this website.


----------



## Chirag

That's our Red's home. I know it's criminally tiny but we are going to upgrade very very soon.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Some people are firm that 2.5 gallon is minimum. However, it is a matter of opinion. I personally think that a one gallon is fine with water changes 3 or 4 times a week, however others may disagree. 
However, as a general rule, the bigger the better, and upgrading might be a good idea down the road.
Do you have a heater? If not, a heater is an essential part of betta keeping, and we all here strongly recommend it. It also is easier to safely heat a larger tank, so you may want to upgrade.
Again, this is my opinion, and I know not everyone agrees. I also think it depends on the fish. One fish may love a 10 gallon, while another could bite his fins off in anything larger than a one gallon. Yes, I would recommend a bigger tank, and the sooner the better, but it is not crazy urgent; however the fish may be happier in a bigger tank. 
As to the bubble question, it depends. Some bettas like strong currents, some not. It depends on the fish.


----------



## JaymesBirne

I've posted these elsewhere on the site, but I figured I should stick 'em here, too!

Cricklet, posing for the photo in his new five gallon.








And Ike, zooming around, happy to have his 2.5 back to himself.


----------



## Kyradoll

*New Tank*

Thanks for the help guys. Got a new 4 gallon tank and my 2 year old picked out some new decore. Fish looks very pleased now.


----------



## JCE

*Nutmeg at home.*

Here's my Nutmeg, in his 5 gal. home, he loves his hammock. Twirls around it and sits like a king on his throne


----------



## JCE

*Nutmeg at home 2.*

I'll add a better one of the tank. Filter, heater and thermometer. I do 25% water change about twice a week and have good readings. He is a healthy eater and so far no problems.


----------



## darcyismyfish

*Darcys homeee*

Here's a few shots of my 3 gallon home for Darcy! The plant changes sides I know haha, I changed it one day to calm his hatred of the heater.


----------



## Chirag

Unveiling our Red's new home :-D


----------



## JCE

Wow that's some color. He looks happy in his sub. JC


----------



## Chirag

JCE said:


> He looks happy in his sub. JC


Yes, he seems to be in love with the sub  spent almost entire time inside it yesterday (was probably too overwhelmed of suddenly being moved to a big tank after spending almost 2 months in half gallon).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Chirag said:


> Yes, he seems to be in love with the sub  spent almost entire time inside it yesterday (was probably too overwhelmed of suddenly being moved to a big tank after spending almost 2 months in half gallon).


It's likely! Remember that Betta's adore plants more than they like hides (it's the only reason he's in the sub at the moment and not out of it, because there's nothing else for him right now). I know you just upgraded and good on you! When you get the chance and some money, definitely get him some nice silk plants to hide in since Betta's are top dwelling species! He'll really love it then! Just make sure they aren't plastic ones, those can rip his poor fins very easily!


----------



## KrystalBetta

*Red's Tank*

This is my Betta Red's 10 gallon tank. It looks insanely white right now. I moved the plants around earlier today, and I stirred up a bunch of stuff doing it.


----------



## BettaOfInterest

*Pam's house!*

New member - showing off Pam's house 

She spends her days exploring and sleeping in her "bedroom plant" that she picked as a baby. (Light green one on the left, has two leaves arranged in a bunk bed like setup) I literally found her curled up in between the leaves one morning fast asleep like a little puppy. She's still less than a year old and loves her silk plants.


----------



## BettaOfInterest

*pam part 2*

Here's another view with a better view of her little bedroom on the top left.


----------



## JCE

Oh what a pretty baby and a lovely nursery. Looks great JC


----------



## RMKelly

Kirito had his first 90% water change + clean today. He also got a fancy new black background.


----------



## AnakinBetta

Anakin in a 10g


----------



## JCE

Gee Anakin has a palace, really great. JCE


----------



## Forcey

I have a 20 long tank divided into 3 sections. Currently in end stages of fishless cycle 









Right section. 








Middle section.


----------



## RMKelly

Sasuke's new 20L tank


----------



## brittneybanana

Gypsum's redecorated 10 gallon home!


----------



## RMKelly

My boys got themselves some Lace Fern (water sprite) today and Sasuke got his very own Anubias and a new filter! They're not too sure what to do with the sprite, they're so cute when they get something new!


----------



## darcyismyfish

RMKelly your tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## RMKelly

darcyismyfish said:


> RMKelly your tanks are gorgeous!


Thank you! It's taken a while and there's still more plants I have to get them, probably two more each lol


----------



## kforkelsey

Finally got his new tank and it all set up. 

HE LOVES that anemone! Silicone so it wiggles and doesn't hurt him!


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne

I know it should have more plants and a cave which I will probably add soon...but I wanted something sleek, modern and minimalist. 4 gallon rimless mr Aqua tank. Fluval edge wall ornament. Rose Quartz


----------



## RedFynn21

Jealous of all the pretty tanks on here! Haven't posted a pic of any of my betta tanks in forever, so thought might as well. My Petco 3.7 cube tank housing a yet-to-be-named red veil tail. (And yes, there is a heater, it's just not visible from the angle I took the pic).


----------



## Rennie Sky

Here is Admiral and his Spec V, 5.5g. I had a black backdrop that I loved, but he was flaring at it as soon as I put it up. Maybe he'd get over it, but I didn't want to stress him since he'd already put up with me rearranging everything during his water change.

Everyone's planted tanks are so stunning! I may have to try someday, but I'm fairly happy with what he's got right now.

ETA: Why is it that my tanks just never look as cool in pictures as in real life?


----------



## OrchidxBetta

Hattori in his Fluval Spec V with Fluval Eco Brightlighting. (I'd like to upgrade the lights to the 2.0 Full Spectrum LED; however, I have yet to read 5-star reviews).


----------



## Rennie Sky

Got to love those Spec V's! Very pretty tank Hattori! It's cool to see how different the same tank can look with just differing substrate, decor and plants.


----------



## RMKelly

So I had two bags of the colourful gravel that usually comes with the Starter Tank Kits you get for kids and I decided to take out all the black ones and put them in Kirito and Sasuke's tanks just to changed it up a bit. Sasuke flared at the new gravel but now he likes to rub himself against it. Kirito couldn't care less, to him it was like, "oh, new gravel...awesome." :lol:


----------



## BettaNard

@RMKelly, that bottom picture, the salt and peppery looking cave rock thingy (haha sorry don't know what to call it). I've seen that in Petbarn here in Melb. Been planing on getting like 3 and stacking them on top of each other so my Pygmy corys and Castor can hide in them. 

How is it so far? I was scared of bits of grain coming off them and also Castor scratching himself against it cause it feels a bit rough.


----------



## RMKelly

BettaNard said:


> @RMKelly, that bottom picture, the salt and peppery looking cave rock thingy (haha sorry don't know what to call it). I've seen that in Petbarn here in Melb. Been planing on getting like 3 and stacking them on top of each other so my Pygmy corys and Castor can hide in them.
> 
> How is it so far? I was scared of bits of grain coming off them and also Castor scratching himself against it cause it feels a bit rough.


I think Aqua One just calls it a rock cave? lol I found it at a local pet store and Sasuke loves it, haven't had any problems with it yet and it's been in there for about a week or two now.


----------



## erocpop

Scrambles' new tank setup after three days in his hospital tank. He's being very exploratory c:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

erocpop said:


> Scrambles' new tank setup after three days in his hospital tank. He's being very exploratory c:


Is the green and white plant (next to log) fake or live plant, I can't quite tell? If it is a live plant, that is a *non *aquatic Dracaena species, you should pull it up and stick leaves out of water with roots in water (riparium style).


----------



## stellenternet

Working on a sorority. So I can't wait to post a picture of it when it's finished! Everyone has such nice tanks. I'm so jealous!


----------



## erocpop

Aqua Aurora said:


> Is the green and white plant (next to log) fake or live plant, I can't quite tell? If it is a live plant, that is a *non *aquatic Dracaena species, you should pull it up and stick leaves out of water with roots in water (riparium style).


It's a fake nylon plant, but thanks for the heads up anyway. That's a pretty neat idea for when I have the room to upgrade my tank size.


----------



## Sadist

I've been replanting the 10 gallon. Whatever was eating the old plants doesn't like java ferns so much. Every week, I've been buying up all the tube java ferns in Petsmart!

I have the live version of the riparium plant; it's the stem at the top with orange roots.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Sadist said:


> I've been replanting the 10 gallon. Whatever was eating the old plants doesn't like java ferns so much. Every week, I've been buying up all the tube java ferns in Petsmart!
> 
> I have the live version of the riparium plant; it's the stem at the top with orange roots.


Ooh, it looks like a little forest! I love it. What fish do you have in there?


----------



## Sadist

SplashyBetta said:


> Ooh, it looks like a little forest! I love it. What fish do you have in there?


Thanks! I want to continue to add more plants.

Right now, I have 2 dwarf crayfish, 1 king betta, 2 guppies, 4 otocinclus and a colony of gammarus shrimp. One of the guppies is the only one to survive my breeding attempt, and I bought the other to give him a buddy. He's much less stressed out just having the 1 buddy. I used to have 7 otos, but 3 recently disappeared. They haven't had healthy otos or guppies at the store lately, so I'm leaving things as they are. I might rehome the otos, still deciding about that.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Horatio (top left), Journey (right) and Draco (bottom left) got new tanks this week! I love them, so do they, except not sure how Draco feels about his air stone so I may have to lighten the flow of bubbles or take that out, but the rest is perfect


----------



## RMKelly

Beginnings of Sasuke's Greek/Atlantis themed tank


----------



## jmparsley

This is Frankie, he's on his second home. I'm upgrading his tank and decor as time goes by because I'm on a budget but he is a happy little fish!


----------



## pagesshoes

This is Cake's new tank! Cake is a special kind of Betta who no matter HOW careful I am when I'm getting her tank set up, she'll always find a place to get stuck. It's a constant challenge. Gotta keep an eye on her.


----------



## Rennie Sky

Ruger's new/old tank! I've had this 5 gal hex forever, but just got it set up for my new boy.


----------



## Euro

The re-done 10 gallon










And Quellek's rescaped tank :3 Just completed.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Euro said:


> And Quellek's rescaped tank :3 Just completed.


Is that live mondo grass in the back of Quellek tank? If so mondo grass is *NON *aquatic. Pull it up so only roots are in water, leaves in air and it will grow well. Sadly its one of many terrestrial plants mis-sold as aquatic, simply because it does not break down as fast as other terrestrial plants when submerged. but that does not mean is but live underwater.


----------



## Euro

Probably, it was unlabled when I bought it. But its been moved to my vivarium now 8u


----------



## NickAu

_







_


----------



## SimplyXt

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> Horatio (top left), Journey (right) and Draco (bottom left) got new tanks this week! I love them, so do they, except not sure how Draco feels about his air stone so I may have to lighten the flow of bubbles or take that out, but the rest is perfect


Your tanks are beautifully done up - love all the colours!


----------



## NickAu




----------



## BettaNard

Stunning Nick. Are most of the plants in there Anubias? I think I see some crypts on the back right?


----------



## NickAu

Yes Anubias and Crypt.

I have decided to pull down the 2 foot, Now I can get a second cube and set it up.


----------



## RMKelly

After their monthly 90% water change. Not sure if I'm happy with their new set up...


----------



## AngelicScars

I do a bare bottom tank. Here is our 2.5 gallon.
No idea why the pic is sideways.


----------



## NickAu




----------



## lululemons88

I have been checking out all the beautiful tanks and Bettas and finally made it to the end  1st time posting. Hope it works. Not the best pic but this is Charlie in his temporary home. He has a 3 gallon he will be moving to as soon as it is ready for him.


----------



## NickAu

> After their monthly 90% water change.


Monthly?


----------



## RMKelly

NickAu said:


> Monthly?


I do 50% weekly, and 90% monthly


----------



## nixie

The first one is my king betta Xerxes in his ten gal with fake plants 
Next is Xander in his 2gallon with some anubias at least i think it is.
And Sunny in his 1-1.5 gal with some java fern


----------



## appleandpebble

my planted tank 




fish currently living: 
1 female betta
4 spotted blue eyes
10 zebra danios
100+ cherry shrimp
4-5 japonica XL shrimp


----------



## thehayfield

what a beautiful planted tank!


----------



## TankAddict

25 liters, or 6 US gallons/ 5 UK gallons.


----------



## DragonPenguin

This is my 10 gallon set up, currently housing my female crowntail, Widow. c:


----------



## StephLove

3 gallon for the vt


1 gallon (temp) for the sd


----------



## jpollock

My twin tail halfmoon male's 5.5. He has two berried ghost shrimp as tankmates. I have lucky bamboo in the back and silk plants in the front, but I'm hoping to get more live plants soon!


----------



## RMKelly

Sasuke's home with his new black gravel. First time having black gravel with black background.


----------



## NickAu

looking good rm, did you paint the glass?


----------



## RMKelly

NickAu said:


> looking good rm, did you paint the glass?


Thanks, I used black paper-card for his and Kirito's backgrounds.


----------



## Veganswithbettas

Please no comments on how small my tank is. I got this little guy 4 days ago (only 3 full days) so yes his tank is small. I will be upgrading tomorrow. The reason I waited is because I wanted to get this little guy in some heater water with more room before he died because he's the one I wanted. My old tank is at my dads house. This one is obviously way too small even for a baby. It's less than a gallon. His new setup will be 3 gallons although my dad wasn't sure about the size and thought it may be 5 gallons. The other tank has a filter so my Betta will have a larger filtered tank tomorrow. I also currently have a marimo ball, a hammock, little cave, and plant but the new tank will have more plants and possibly a small piece of driftwood. 
Please, again no mean comments on the size. I've had fish when I was little and despite my dad being a fish guy (mainly guppies, cichlids, discus, angelfish, and goldfish) neither of us have had a baby recently ( I did about 10 years ago at age 8). I work at a petstore and fish have become my obsession.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Just a few of the tanks
My desk


Windowsill tank (its not really that dark, camera don't capture it the way your eyes see it)


----------



## Hallyx

Vegans,

Your tank is fine. You know what you're doing and you know what you need. Love to see your new set-up when it's done. 

A couple drops of Prime every day until you get a cycled tank running.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NickAu

Tank size is fine Vegans all you need is a few live plants, Can I please see a close up photo of the fish?-


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## SimplyXt

Aqua Aurora said:


> Just a few of the tanks
> My desk
> 
> 
> Windowsill tank (its not really that dark, camera don't capture it the way your eyes see it)


 I love all of it!! Your work space is amazing.


----------



## Mykas

*Betta trio tank*

My planted Betta trio tank. Middle will just house shrimp. Only one Betta in at the mo.


----------



## Mykas

*Betta trio*

Cube 2


----------



## Mykas

*Betta trio*

Last one


----------



## Mykas

Not sure why they are wrong way round


----------



## TeaDino

Woww! I'm lovin' everyone's tanks so far ^^

Here's my 5.5 with my DT male Vino! (I don't know his tail type yet since he's still healing from fin rot)










It's right above my desk so I peer up from my Tablet Monitor when I'm not drawing to see him 


















His colors are slowly coming back!

Also yep those are 3 amazon swords and a babby amazon sword in my tank.. I'm going to move those to the back and get rid of the weakest one so it doesn't get overflooded with swords haha. I bought that plant when I was super newbie at buying live plants @[email protected] Also gotta get iron supplements for them since they're lookin a bit glassy.


----------



## mannyguillen

this is my very first set up. its 5.5 gallons filtered and heated and i have two java ferns right now


----------



## giogiog

*Stupid brown algae!*

Hi! I'm not sure if this the right section to ask about this, but i seem to be having issues with this brown algae... any ideas on how to rid of it?

Here is my tanks inhabitants:
1 male betta (Jukes)
4 ghost shrimp
2 nerite snails 
1 amazon sword (I worried about getting taken over by the algae)
~4 anacharis plant


----------



## lunathemarble

*luna's pad*


----------



## MrsCS5

Hope I'm posting this right. Here is my Bettas home.


----------



## BettaNard

Just began carpeting my tank


----------



## Nova betta

BettaNard said:


> Just began carpeting my tank


Your tanks are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lifewithpets

*My 20 gallon female/community tank.*


----------



## Nova betta

here is my work in progress!


----------



## Gariana

Did a makeover for my boys 8 gallon cube. Now it has a huge natural stone "boulder" with at least a dozen swim through holes - he keeps zipping in and out of them :-D This picture doesn't really do it justice. And the plants need to grow in again...








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mannyguillen

here is my before and after from today. and mr betta hanging out peacefully with his new shrimp buddies. there is a nerite snail in there somewhere too. would i be over stocking if i got a dwarf frog or two? this is a 5.5 gallon


----------



## BettaNard

Nova betta said:


> Your tanks are absolutely stunning!




Thanks nova!  yours looks amazing too!! Looks very natural and rainforest-y


----------



## Polkadot

Gariana said:


> Did a makeover for my boys 8 gallon cube. Now it has a huge natural stone "boulder" with at least a dozen swim through holes - he keeps zipping in and out of them :-D This picture doesn't really do it justice. And the plants need to grow in again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Wow that looks great! Love that rock.


----------



## sindorei

So i moved everything from my 6.5 to my new shiny 10, and this is what im working with. so plain. i need wood and more plants :C


----------



## BettaNard

My recently aquascaped 2.5 nano cube. In preparation for my new betta.










Altair will be arriving via express post tomorrow  Lucky for him, I already have his home set up!


----------



## mannyguillen

wow that is a beautiful home for a beautiful fish


----------



## 206Betta

Nice nano, think your new fish will like it. Seems to be plenty of spots where it could hide and play.


----------



## sindorei

work in progress. does anyone know what those floating things are called? got them at petsmart and forgot the name. theyre doing poorly and i need to figure out why and how i can save them


----------



## Crossroads

sindorei said:


> work in progress. does anyone know what those floating things are called? got them at petsmart and forgot the name. theyre doing poorly and i need to figure out why and how i can save them


Looks like Myrio to me but without a closer look I can't be certain. Myriophyllum or perhaps water sprite?










40 gallon community, home to Lillian.









3.7 cube, home to my newest boy.









The work-in-progress divided 10, home to Merida and Malarkey. Most of the plants decided to melt so it's been a slow and expensive process of putting it and the 40 back together.


----------



## Mykas

*Dragon rock*

Dragon rock my work in progress.


----------



## Mykas

*Betta Tanks*

better pics of previously uploaded now they are growing in nicely.


----------



## Amberjp

Here's my 5.5 gallon tank housing my male veil tail betta, I have added more plants than what is shown in the picture


----------



## RMKelly

Kirito, Saskue and Zelda's tanks. They're actually a lot more darker than the pictures show.


----------



## mannyguillen

ooooh! i love the middle one especially!


----------



## trumpredmr

*First planted tank*

Getting more and more jealous of everyone's awesome planted tanks. I got my plants from Petsmart and maybe I just got small ones....I dunno. The one at the front right is actually growing but the others (anubias) i think havn't yet. 

Anyway, here is the newer model of the Fluval Spec in case anyone is wondering. 

Any ideas on how what I could do? Add? Take out? Thanks!


----------



## StephLove

Just set up today, only has the one in it at the moment.


----------



## 206Betta

trumpredmr said:


> Getting more and more jealous of everyone's awesome planted tanks. I got my plants from Petsmart and maybe I just got small ones....I dunno. The one at the front right is actually growing but the others (anubias) i think havn't yet.
> 
> Anyway, here is the newer model of the Fluval Spec in case anyone is wondering.
> 
> Any ideas on how what I could do? Add? Take out? Thanks!


Very nice, almost wished I had waited for the newer models. The light seems to be the biggest upgrade. Seems really bright from what I notice which will allow you use a variety of plants in your tank.

Anyways, depends on the look that you want for it. I could suggest a ton of stuff but, in the end your the one that's gotta live with it.
Noticed that you have already baffled the filter. So, that's a great start. Although, you should check your ornaments VERY closely.


----------



## NickAu

> Any ideas on how what I could do? Add? Take out? Thanks!


Yes get some floating plants Water sprite or Riccia are great.


----------



## dcline007

this is my boy blue's tank! 3.5 gallons


----------



## Synnipuff

My 10g w/ one lonely neon & my big bad boy crowntail fringe Eclipse.


----------



## trumpredmr

Thanks Nick! Is that a LFS thing (havn't seen any) or do you know of a good online place?


----------



## RMKelly

Zelda's new 20 Liter (5 Gallon) home, Sasuke and Kirito's tanks. I have to fix up their backgrounds so just ignore the DVDs and games lol


----------



## cmxrcella

wow, those are some pretty darn amazing tanks


----------



## mannyguillen

here is Nemo Washingtons new home  still need fill it in with more plants


----------



## Poly106

This is my betta Sherman and his home. 5 Gallon fluval spec v tank.


----------



## Poly106

RMKelly said:


> Zelda's new 20 Liter (5 Gallon) home, Sasuke and Kirito's tanks. I have to fix up their backgrounds so just ignore the DVDs and games lol


Very nice tanks! What's the red thing in the corner of the first picture?


----------



## Polkadot

Poly106 said:


> This is my betta Sherman and his home. 5 Gallon fluval spec v tank.


That looks really pretty.Love that rock cave. Lovely betta too,reminds me of my sweet little VT blue boys.


----------



## RMKelly

Poly106 said:


> Very nice tanks! What's the red thing in the corner of the first picture?


Thanks! It's a little plastic ball plant thing, it's feels a little rough but Zelda loves it...well she did, she has a new plant now, live plant, that she favors so I've taken the plastic thing out lol 

---------------

The progress of Zelda's tank...she's gotten Ludwigia Inclinata, also trying to start up a Moss wall with craft mesh and Java moss...and trying to work out something with her floating water sprite.


----------



## Autumncrossing

Here we go!!! Just waiting for the dwarf hair grass to fill in now and I'm going to get some floaty plants. All ready and cycled for when my betta gets here next week ! I'm so excited!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossroads

Lillian's domain:








Ky's domain:








And the shared home of Merida and Malarkey


----------



## NickAu

trumpredmr said:


> Thanks Nick! Is that a LFS thing (havn't seen any) or do you know of a good online place?


Hi 
*Hygrophila difformis Wisteria Water Sprite - Live Aquarium Plants BUY2GET1FREE**



*4 oz. Riccia Fluitans*


----------



## Autumncrossing

Crossroads said:


> Lillian's domain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky's domain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shared home of Merida and Malarkey




What substrate is that in the second picture? It looks great!


----------



## Crossroads

Autumncrossing said:


> What substrate is that in the second picture? It looks great!


One 18 lb bag of petco black Sand to one 4 lb bag of petco white sand, mix in a separate bucket and enjoy c: I also use it in my community, though the community had more white sand at the bottom so it's kind of diluted from me replanting so much.


----------



## Aluyasha

10 gallon planted.


----------



## RMKelly

Kirito's Japan...complete!


----------



## Giles

I've just done my betta's home out, and got him in his own tank again. I tried him with tankmates but I don't think he was that happy with it. 

He is much happier now and his colours are looking great.


----------



## Poly106

Updated Sherman's tank. Got rid of a lot of the plastic plants, he has one silk plant. Went with live plants and he really seems to love them. Also got him a floating betta log. It's hard to see but it's behind the ammonia sensor.


----------



## Hookem7879

Apollo peeking out of his helmet in his 10 gallon...


----------



## RMKelly

Cleaned and rescaped :grin2:

Zelda (She got Kirito's Anubias)


Kirito


Acheron(formally known as Sasuke)


----------



## Poly106

Added more live plants and driftwood.


----------



## Gariana

Fresh look at Ossu's home. Tiny anubias really seems to grow well in this tank.


----------



## Aluyasha

Burly's 38g planted, needs more plants and some driftwood.

Giovanni's 5g Fluval planted.

Weatherby's 10g planted,


----------



## Nova betta

here is juniors 5 gallon fluval chi. I replaced the light and filter.


----------



## yifineguo

5 gallon betta home.


----------



## Polkadot

My beautiful (HUGE) giant hmpk boy Baron enjoying his tank and plants.He makes everything in there look small. :smile2:


----------



## SeemsFishy

Finn's incredibly vanilla 10 gallon. Driftwood is on the way and new (live) plants to be installed thereafter. I also made him a DIY hammock from one of my unused silk plants and a supremely ugly plastic betta log that may not be permanent. I wanted stuff at the surface for him since he's kind of just bobbing around up there atm, poor little dude!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I love seeing so many planted betta tanks in here! Seems live plants are out competing fakes in this thread recently ^^





Gariana said:


> Fresh look at Ossu's home. Tiny anubias really seems to grow well in this tank.


I love the little sun used to hide the suction cup.. Also that tiger lotus! Why do I have such a hard time finding that species around here? Grrrr want one!!!


----------



## pinkfish800

This is my 1 gallon that has nothing in it yet lol.
I want to buy one female betta as soon as it is done cycling!
It's heated and filtered, also has a good bubbler.
I'm thinking I maybe need another plant?
Should I get a moss ball?
Don't worry about the size, I'm planning to buy a bigger one sometime this summer when I save up some money to go to Petsmart and get one. My Walmart has no variety when it comes to tanks!


----------



## pinkfish800

Here's the photo. :smile2:


----------



## Aluyasha

Updated:


----------



## halleyana

Upgraded Arlequin (white) to the same tank Swim Shady (blue) has, and did some redecorating in both tanks. They like their pots, but I would like to find something a little bit smaller. Waiting for my anacharis to grow so I can replace the plastic plants.


----------



## cmxrcella

*New Betta*

Hey! So I am new to this hobby, second time ever keeping fish. (First time was when I was little and they died straight away, literally poked them to death.) I am extremely excited and motivated to care for this fish, Vendetta. As I save up more money, the better the upgrades for Vendetta such as; plastic plants > real plants, log > driftwood, gravel > sand. I understand that plastic plants can rip their tails which is why I am keeping a constant eye on him. This also goes for the log, but the log is mainly used by the two mystery snails I have. Vendetta loves to rest and snoop around the leaves :3​








He is currently kept in a 5.5 cycled, gallon tank.
The water was reduced greatly when I acclimated the betta and snails.








I bought this veiltail just yesterday. 
*Also*, the caudal fin has a black tip, is this _fin rot_?


----------



## Aluyasha

cmxrcella said:


> Hey! So I am new to this hobby, second time ever keeping fish. (First time was when I was little and they died straight away, literally poked them to death.) I am extremely excited and motivated to care for this fish, Vendetta. As I save up more money, the better the upgrades for Vendetta such as; plastic plants > real plants, log > driftwood, gravel > sand. I understand that plastic plants can rip their tails which is why I am keeping a constant eye on him. This also goes for the log, but the log is mainly used by the two mystery snails I have. Vendetta loves to rest and snoop around the leaves :3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is currently kept in a 5.5 cycled, gallon tank.
> The water was reduced greatly when I acclimated the betta and snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this veiltail just yesterday.
> *Also*, the caudal fin has a black tip, is this _fin rot_?


Great setup so far! Interested in seeing the transformation as you slowly add more. 
Might be fin rot, but it looks very minor. Some clean warm water should do the trick.


----------



## cmxrcella

Aluyasha said:


> Great setup so far! Interested in seeing the transformation as you slowly add more.
> Might be fin rot, but it looks very minor. Some clean warm water should do the trick.


Thank you  I'll post a picture of him a month from now 😊 I did a weekly 50% water change yesterday as a lot of water was lost due to acclimating and evaporation. I poured a little bit of prime as it's concentrated, hopefully it takes away any harmful ammonia or nitrite that might be burning away at the fins!


----------



## Tree

my tanks 


























my pea puffer fish tank;


----------



## RMKelly

New plants! The phone is making the tanks look brighter than they actually are...I think it's from the bedroom light


----------



## Gariana

6.6 gallon tank for my new boy (phone cam makes it look bright, it's actually very dark):










And this what Manfred looked like just a week ago: http://www.bettafish.com/100-betta-pictures/701865-manfred-von-maserati.htmlSave​


----------



## MissBlueHen

This is my tank for my fish Cobalt. I'm looking into getting a floating plant to help block the light a little. All the ones the store had when I went looked pretty pathetic.


----------



## NickAu

> (phone cam makes it look bright, it's actually very dark):


Yes, My tanks are way darker than they appear.


----------



## Wildsho

This is my new 38 litre tank (10 gallon) so far.


----------



## Madtex

About to change the big one a lot, but right now, this is what they look like...


----------



## kanped

Made a few adjustments based on some advice on the forums. Going to add a little tunnel. Couldn't get any floating plants locally, so I'm planning on floating a tunnel with a fishing float and sinking another one. Maybe put some java moss in there to keep the natural look. 

I'm pretty happy with how it's going so far, though. Tong Po seems less impressed; he just hangs about at the front looking at me, presumably hoping for more food (I think he'd go through a whole packet of pellets if I let him). He seems happy and healthy generally, though, even if he's not exploring so much. He even sleeps at the front top of the tank.


----------



## castorag

*Home sweet home*

These folks are coming out with a 2-gallon easy-clean tank in November. We can't wait! However, before you crank on me, please know that my li'l buddy Fredo here is almost 2 years old and happy and healthy, with a full tank change every day (includes chlorine-heavy metal removal conditioner). He gets good betta food with fresh fruit flies and mosquitoes every now and then and is very active.
So.... what's the life expectancy for your basic PetSmart two-dollar spoonfaced nice little guy?


----------



## Amberjp

Pretty sure I never posted on this thread, My bettas 5.5 gallon tank, going to become a hospital tank once I move him into his new tank & will add live plants to the 5.5 and his new home once they arrive + aquarium sand to the 5.5


----------



## AngelOfPhisch

This is my new boy Maximus


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful purple & pink giant hmpk boy Lotus,enjoying his new Fluval curve tank. :smile2: My first tank with LED lights.*


----------



## Mercury

Here's Emi's home after a little rescape.


----------



## Kriptikos

I can't seem to get my picture to post, and now can't delete this post, lol😝


----------



## Platy lover

My Bettas tanks.


----------



## astrummortis

So many bettas, so many tanks. They all seem REALLY happy in theirs, though; now we just have to fill them all with more green scaping. 

The big blue delta tail, Archimedes', wizard lair: 









The baby double tail male, Guang Ci's, dragon nest:









The king male, Botros', mountain palace:









And finally, the plakat koi, Tora's, river paradise:









It is only just begun!


----------



## afmaxwell95

Henry's planted 10 gallon! I have sooo many new baby leaves coming on my java ferns now! I'd also love to get a few more moss balls


----------



## jaedreaming

My Walmart rescue Betta, Charlie, lives in my 10 gallon tank shown.


----------



## Shortnsweet

Just added new stuff to Sir Arthur's Tank! It is a 2.5 Gallon Aqueon Minibow... filtered and heated with fake plants except for the marimo moss. I saw him peering into his new terracotta pot cave earlier


----------



## rockstar26

Wow I Love your tank!!


----------



## themamaj

Very pretty colors. Terra cotta pots are great hides!


----------



## BlackMoon

This tank has looked pretty much the same for Twelve years. About every Five months I'll thin the vegetation (which I just done before this pic), but that's it as far as it changes. The second betta to live in it recently died. I think it's due for an overhaul or maybe I'll switch to a 20L and divide it in half, add some fert and C02 and try to do a scaped tank.


----------



## BlackMoon

My new tank I'm cycling. It's pretty bare right now. I'm trying to find the perfect piece of driftwood for it.


----------



## Nova betta

Here is one of my nano tanks! This is the only tank I have that is not live planted. I really like the fake look on this one though. The plants are all silk, there are also a few moss balls.


----------



## RMKelly

Since I've had to restart their tanks since moving back in with my mother...here's their "new" homes. Yuki and Zelda have black "Galaxy" sand and they seem to absolutely love it! Yuki rolled in it ans tried to bury himself when he discovered it.


----------



## hsarah

20 gallon long divided. Left side is New Guys and the right side is Jackals. Just bought a piece of driftwood to attach the java fern to but haven't added it yet...(first live plants are the java moss and java fern which is just kind of floating right now).


----------



## Ervvv

Meet poutine!


----------



## TheMisfitToys

I had a 2.5 set up for Austin, but the LED lights blew out tonight. So I just got this set up a few hours ago. It's a 5 gallon. So he'll have more room. It's not complete yet, but will be soon.








And this is Ten's 5.5 gallon.


----------



## Strawberry and Anuhea

strawberry is the red one in the yellow and blue tank and Anuhea in the blue vase on my profile


----------



## Strawberry and Anuhea

red fish is strawberry and blue and red is anuhea


----------



## RMKelly

Acheron and Lucifer became tank buddies today


----------



## Tuigirl

My new tank for my new fish, Archie. It is a 5 gallon/ 20 litre.


----------



## LeanneM

*My new Betta's home*

My 5.5 gallon home to Tom, my new Halfmoon, 2 ADFs and some ghost shrimp! Tom is brand new and seems quite timid but likes hanging out near the surface to escape the erratic ADFs so I suspended a mini pot at the top but he has no interest in it, so its likely coming down tomorrow! A bit of an eye sore!


----------



## SSue

New tank. Fluval Spec V. 5.6gal. 
Debating on a rock for the back right to add height?


----------



## porkister

Too much vegetation?


----------



## porkister

porkister said:


> Too much vegetation?


. And that hygrophila is still growing


----------



## TribalElephant

Nova betta said:


> Here is one of my nano tanks! This is the only tank I have that is not live planted. I really like the fake look on this one though. The plants are all silk, there are also a few moss balls.


What type of tank is that? It's beautiful! Is it filtered?


----------



## TribalElephant

Here is Rex's cozy 2.5 gallon. It's not completely done yet but it's getting there. I love all the live plants. He also shares his home with ghost shrimp and a zebra nerite snail! It's so wonderful to look at.


----------



## sharkbaithoohah

Here are all of my betta tanks, all unintentional rescues to my husbands dismay. He did get to name all of them but one 
The divided one is a 20 gallon long tank home to Shadow and Galavant. All others are 10 gallons home to Magnus and Lapis Lazuli.


----------



## hardyhar

Hey there , here are my two betta tanks ... On the left is " Pie " ... the grumpy old male betta  ... in his small 2.6 gallon house ... on the right ... a 13 gallon home for my other two male bettas ( phantom and strawberry ) who share the tank for a couple of months now and having no problem with it ...


----------



## DanaeLeigh

I'm not sure why my photos keep coming in sideways; however, these are three of my tanks. The first two are in my dorm room (we aren't allowed to have tanks over 2 gallons), and the gumball tank is my fish Disko's at home. I will have to get a picture of Hamilfin's when I take them home on break.


----------



## simoneythepony

excuse my algae wall & overpopulation of snails (algae wall is a WIP w/ CO2 control)

fluval edge 6g w/ live plants & driftwood. betta featured is Bali, my current only betta


----------



## AquaticGhosts

Hi! This is Kai's 3.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Betta Max

Hey everyone. New to the site. I found this thread and figured where better to start posting then the tank thread. 

When I first got my guy he had a 1 gallon bowl. I did water changes once a week. I was at Walmart the other day and I found this 1 gallon filtered tank and decided to get it, figuring it was an upgrade to the bowl. Then I read about how one should have a 2.5g tank. Well, with my hubby, I will have to stick with this one for now. LOL He wasn't to thrilled that I added yet another pet. LOL I do have an idea for a bigger 'free' tank, but will cover that in another thread. 

Here is Max in his 1g tank. 




Sorry for such large pics, will try to figure out how to shrink them before i share next time. This is just how photo bucket uploads them.


----------



## AquaticGhosts

He's beautiful!


----------



## ThatFishThough

hardyhar said:


> Hey there , here are my two betta tanks ... On the left is " Pie " ... the grumpy old male betta  ... in his small 2.6 gallon house ... on the right ... a 13 gallon home for my other two male bettas ( phantom and strawberry ) who share the tank for a couple of months now and having no problem with it ...



Uh, I honestly don't know how to respond to this. You know what they will kill each other, right?

I think I'm in such shock that I can't even be angry.


----------



## hardyhar

ThatFishThough said:


> Uh, I honestly don't know how to respond to this. You know what they will kill each other, right?
> 
> I think I'm in such shock that I can't even be angry.





They get along without any fighting , fin nipping , they just ignore each other .


----------



## ThatFishThough

IMHO, they will kill each other. I've never heard of anyone try to do this, because most people are smart and know that "Siamese Fighting Fish" can not live with each other, permanently.


----------



## Collie

This is Jeremiah.


----------



## Buster

My first post here. First time beta owner. Just got my 5.5 gal last week and is now home to "Fishy" (4 yr old son's fish!). Need to add more plants for added cover. Put a good LED fixture on, and to leave the top of the tank open, I cut some lighting "egg crate" to make a cover. Tank is doing well so far!


----------



## hardyhar

ThatFishThough said:


> IMHO, they will kill each other. I've never heard of anyone try to do this, because most people are smart and know that "Siamese Fighting Fish" can not live with each other, permanently.



 , look , these two are from the same litter ... they are the only ones in that litter that managed to get along with out any problems , they have been living this way for almost a year now and guess what .. i'm smart enough to know that they will choose safe places in the tank and just live alongside each other ... Have a good day sir .


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

hardyhar said:


> , look , these two are from the same litter ... they are the only ones in that litter that managed to get along with out any problems , they have been living this way for almost a year now and guess what .. i'm smart enough to know that they will choose safe places in the tank and just live alongside each other ... Have a good day sir .


It's "spawn;" not litter. ;-) 

While you may currently have no problems with your boys I'm sure you know that with such sparse cover/planting and the unpredictable nature of Betta yours is a fight waiting to happen. I would never risk my Betta by forcing them into an unnatural situation; however, they are your Betta and it's your decision on whether or not to gamble with their lives.

Do know, and this is from my experience, that one Betta does not always retreat to a safe place. A majority of the time they will fight to the death. They die right away or will eventually succumb to internal injuries.


----------



## ThatFishThough

hardyhar said:


> , look , these two are from the same litter ... they are the only ones in that litter that managed to get along with out any problems , they have been living this way for almost a year now and guess what .. i'm smart enough to know that they will choose safe places in the tank and just live alongside each other ... Have a good day sir .


I don't mean to be rude, "sir", but I am not a "sir". And, as Russel said, they will fight whether they are now or not.


----------



## Nova betta

TribalElephant said:


> What type of tank is that? It's beautiful! Is it filtered?


Hey! Sorry I didn't reply earlier. Its the petco brand 3.7 gallon desktop cube and yes it has a internal filter built in. The filter is also adjustable so I haven't had to modify it!


----------



## Betta Max

Here is a rough set up of my jar turned into fish tank. 




I did a rough set up just to see if I would like it or not. Still having my doubts but I think I may go for it for now. I will probably try to find a better heater for it because I don't think the small bottom of the bowl heater is doing to good in the 1g tank. Any suggestions on heaters would be great, but keep in mind, the opening is going to be crowded with the filter and a heater, so something small or submersible would be great.  

Good news is, hubby has said that we can look at yard sales for a bigger "normal" tank. So I will probably do the jar till summer when yard sales are in full affect.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Shoot, I was going to give you a brand of heater, but now I can't remember it! LOL!

I love the set-up so far.


----------



## Betta Max

ThatFishThough said:


> Shoot, I was going to give you a brand of heater, but now I can't remember it! LOL!
> 
> I love the set-up so far.


Well if you think about it, let me know. I will probably do the transfer on Friday. So will be getting a heater Wednesday or Friday. 

Got rid of some bubbles and also getting light from the led light mounted on the 1g tank above it. I think it will work out fine.


----------



## Betta Max

ThatFishThough, I found a heater. LOL I was reading some other forum and this one was suggested. I decided to for it because of the Amazon price and also that I can put it all the way in the tank. It will keep the tank at 78 degrees. It will also be good for up to 10g so I can use it if I find a bigger tank later down the road.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Did you buy it? If not, don't do it.

ETA: If you want cheap, get the 50W Aqueon Adjsutable heater. I'll do a quick google to find the other brand.

ETA2: @Betta Max! It's a Hydor Theo!

https://www.chewy.com/hydor-theo-aq...k6mpvhwdDXcKZFi2a07E0aAiMf8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Betta Max

ThatFishThough said:


> Did you buy it? If not, don't do it.
> 
> ETA: If you want cheap, get the 50W Aqueon Adjsutable heater. I'll do a quick google to find the other brand.


Yah, I bought it. I really wanted something I could submerse in the tank do to the small opening of the jar. For 10 bucks I will give it a try with the jar and if it doesn't work out I will get an adjustable one. I plan on eventually putting him in a 5 gallon tank. I will for sure get an adjustable one then.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Betta Max said:


> Yah, I bought it. I really wanted something I could submerse in the tank do to the small opening of the jar. For 10 bucks I will give it a try with the jar and if it doesn't work out I will get an adjustable one. I plan on eventually putting him in a 5 gallon tank. I will for sure get an adjustable one then.



I edited the above post before you saw it. ;-; TBH, anything from Tetra is a piece of crap. The brand I was looking for was the Hydor Theo. https://www.chewy.com/hydor-theo-aq...k6mpvhwdDXcKZFi2a07E0aAiMf8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Betta Max

ThatFishThough said:


> I edited the above post before you saw it. ;-; TBH, anything from Tetra is a piece of crap. The brand I was looking for was the Hydor Theo. https://www.chewy.com/hydor-theo-aq...k6mpvhwdDXcKZFi2a07E0aAiMf8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds



Ok, I bookmarked that one. I am always in a hurry LOL. Can't just wait to get an answer. I will get my tank set up with the Tetra one for now then later on get the Hydro one.  At least 10 bucks isn't a huge loss.  Ive been know to do worse. LOL


----------



## Nova betta

Betta Max said:


> Ok, I bookmarked that one. I am always in a hurry LOL. Can't just wait to get an answer. I will get my tank set up with the Tetra one for now then later on get the Hydro one.  At least 10 bucks isn't a huge loss.  Ive been know to do worse. LOL


I use some of these heaters in my smaller tanks. I haven't ever had a problem. Of course I prefer a hydor or a better brand but tetra gets the job done. I wouldn't worry about getting a new one unless you actually start having problems with it.


----------



## DanaeLeigh

I posted pictures previously of my small tanks, but I just finished putting this together today. Each side has 5 gallons, and I followed a DIY instruction to create my own divider. I absolutely love it, and so do my babies.


----------



## Gariana

This is what Ossu's home looks right now; my little desk buddy:


----------



## Betta Max

Well after a trip to Walmart, I decided not to use the jar! LOL I bought Max a 5 gallon tank. 



I didn't like the light on the hood so I went to a plastic shop and had a piece of clear plastic cut to fit. Then had hubby cut the holes. Now I can use the light from the old tank.



Here's a shot of it with the blue light. It isn't exactly the way it looks but I like how the pic came out.


----------



## AquaticGhosts

It's beautiful!


----------



## emerlyking

Scarlet is red. Electra is Blue. Tank is 5 gallons.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

emerlyking said:


> Scarlet is red. Electra is Blue. Tank is 5 gallons.


Are you absolutely sure Electra is a male?


----------



## emerlyking

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Are you absolutely sure Electra is a male?


See, electras making bubbles... and scarlet is dancing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

emerlyking said:


> See, electras making bubbles... and scarlet is dancing.


That doesn't mean anything; it's physical features. If you want to know definitely and to avoid hijacking this one start your own thread in "Pictures" with a clear photo of Electra.


----------



## MadameRed

I moved Bowie, my elephant ear (and my favourite, shh, don't tell the others) into the 5.5 gallon that Mercury was in. Mercury is a HM and didn't seem very happy in the 5.5. I never saw him; he was always hiding behind the filter and his fins were always shredded for whatever reason. I've got extra filter media cut to shape and rubber banded to the filter to staunch the output flow and also to act as a house for more beneficial bacteria. I added some live plants, as well. Sometimes at work (I work at PetSmart), when the live plants start to die, my coworker or I take them and put them in our little snail tank in the back. They revive in a few weeks, but we can't resell them after we've torn up the packaging. So I just pull from there every so often. The dead looking clump behind the log is some random plant that was going to be thrown out, but I took it home. I also have dwarf rotala and java fern over in the corner where Bowie is hanging out. He _really_ loves it. He's super active, very happy, and always swims up to greet me. He was just moved in yesterday, but he's already explored the whole tank. When I put the artificial log in there, he immediately went over to it and swam through it multiple times. He's so inquisitive, I love it! I'm really happy with how the tank looks, and I can't wait till the plants start to grow.


----------



## BlackMoon

hardyhar said:


> They get along without any fighting , fin nipping , they just ignore each other .




The fish in the bottom right corner of the 13 gallon tank is almost dead. His fins are almost gone and when they are he won't be able to swim.


----------



## Darius359au

MadameRed said:


> I moved Bowie, my elephant ear (and my favourite, shh, don't tell the others) into the 5.5 gallon that Mercury was in. Mercury is a HM and didn't seem very happy in the 5.5. I never saw him; he was always hiding behind the filter and his fins were always shredded for whatever reason. I've got extra filter media cut to shape and rubber banded to the filter to staunch the output flow and also to act as a house for more beneficial bacteria. I added some live plants, as well. Sometimes at work (I work at PetSmart), when the live plants start to die, my coworker or I take them and put them in our little snail tank in the back. They revive in a few weeks, but we can't resell them after we've torn up the packaging. So I just pull from there every so often. The dead looking clump behind the log is some random plant that was going to be thrown out, but I took it home. I also have dwarf rotala and java fern over in the corner where Bowie is hanging out. He _really_ loves it. He's super active, very happy, and always swims up to greet me. He was just moved in yesterday, but he's already explored the whole tank. When I put the artificial log in there, he immediately went over to it and swam through it multiple times. He's so inquisitive, I love it! I'm really happy with how the tank looks, and I can't wait till the plants start to grow.


Wow Bowie looks like my Elephant Ear Ziggy he's got the same colouring http://www.bettafish.com/100-betta-pictures/715154-ziggy.html


----------



## ldeneweth

I just finished dividing my old 20 gallon long tank into 4 compartments for my fish. I absolutely love it. Just wanted to share. I need to find another one of those logs to add to the fourth compartment, but I bought them years ago and I don't know if they still sell them. The water isn't actually green, the wall behind the tank is a soft green color which distorts the water color. My blue and white guy bites his tail and the little veil tail was a fish I felt sorry for and he's slowly putting on weight.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Redid the tanks. 20 on the left, 5.5 on the right.


----------



## dennythebetta

Here's some pictures of my sweetheart, Denny.


----------



## Tree

its been a loooong while since I posted on this website. I figured I update my tanks. ^^


----------



## AquaticGhosts

Those are really nice tanks!


----------



## klar10

This is my starter for my betta. I'm hoping I can have a green thumb and get these plants to grow up nice.


----------



## war10ck

Home of my Dumbo Halfmoon plakat Betta(Bambi) 🙂









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Erolas

Blue's 2.5 gal. Tank. (He will get an upgrade when we move to new apartment in Sept.)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

A few of the (too many) betta tanks.


----------



## Roxy




----------



## countyrd419

*Teal's Tank*

I have not been on the bettafish.com for quite awhile. Here is a new picture of Teal's tank.

Teal has lost a lot of his half-moon shaped tail. He is at least over two years old [don't know if age has anything to do with this].


----------



## Oreo4me

I cant find my camera


----------



## Oreo4me

countyrd419 said:


> I have not been on the bettafish.com for quite awhile. Here is a new picture of Teal's tank.
> 
> Teal has lost a lot of his half-moon shaped tail. He is at least over two years old [don't know if age has anything to do with this].


I like your tank


----------



## felidae

*New setup*

It's been about 17 years since I've kept any fish at home as pets/decoration - so I'm getting back into it. I caught a 5 gal setup on sale yesterday at the local petco. Right now I'm running everything for a few days to make sure it's all good for the tank introduction. I'll probably get one male. Haven't decided the type as of yet. I'll create a diary post etc when I get rolling. Water is cycling, then I'll test ph and NH3 and then I'll pick out a fishy. <3


----------



## countyrd419

Please share with us what type of betta fish you get. 
Take care and have a good weekend.


----------



## Alynine

I recently redid both of my tanks. Last two before photos. I'm still not done with the 10g. I'm waiting on some manzanita branches and I'm going to be moving some plants around.


----------



## IzumiBetta

*Japan Inspired Tank*

This is my 5.5 gallon tank for my male Betta, Izumi. I used to have a gravel substrate but it was a pain to keep clean. I ended up spray painting the bottom of the tank (on the OUTSIDE) black for a more sleek and zen look. It's so easy to go in with the siphon and get all the particles off the bottom. I also put a painting behind the tank. My Betta flairs at the filter so I found if I put the painting between the filter and the tank, he stays calm. He's so silly! I like to draw, so I may even do a custom background for him! 
He lives with 2 ivory mystery snails named Gary and Yoshi. I just recently added moss balls. They're a nice touch and it's cute to watch the snails climb all over them. 
He has a filter and a heater in his tank. I'm hoping clean water and a better environment will help his beautiful Veiltail grow back.


----------



## Tree

so I changed a lot with my tanks and kept four 5 gallon tanks. got rid of one 5 gallon and two 2.5 gallons. I only have one betta now and working one other types of fish! 

here are the tanks and their setups and what they have in them: 

my 10 gallon tank up top, live plants with chili and galaxy rasporas: the tank below is a 5 gallon with snails and shrimp:









My 5 gallon tank in my living room with my pea puffer: <3









My 5 gallon Betta tank: 










and my newest tank I got from a friend, 20 gallon breeder long. nothing is in it so far but getting it set up for a figure 8 puffer. <3


----------



## karavash

Just redid the tanks:

Akrilla's & Ghost's










Noldor's










Bowes's


----------



## KcDawn

Everyone has such lovely tanks  

I've been nursing Steeb back to health after rescuing him from a friend. He's doing really well in his 5 gallon. It's definitely a lot more overgrown than this at the moment. I have to do some maintenance.


----------



## MapleNeko

KcDawn said:


> -snip-


That tank is friggen amazing! i love the overgrown jungley look! 

heres my betta trios current setup


----------



## captainpixie

WoW, some amazing tanks 

Here's Hex's tank, he live's with 3 Endler guppies and five red cherry shrimp.
33 Liter tank (Gallons are so confusing, do you go U.S. or Imperial, not that I understand a darn thing)

Interesting thing, I bought the ceramic tubes for the shrimp to hide in, guess who likes swimming in and out of the lower tube's? yeah, Hex, he love's them and the little barrel too


----------



## Veloran

Saffron (pictured) was an impulse buy so I decided to experiment with bare bottom and artificial plants I had laying around.
While it's easy to clean, I'm missing having the live plants. Thinking some floaters from the 10g since it's getting over-run and a moss wall along the right side.


----------



## Emmalee01

My new Betta Maui's 5 gallon bowl. Work in progress!


----------



## HKLuterman

A work in progress 5 gal, but I'm super stoked that I'm seeing noticeable growth! One of the wisteria is starting to change it's leaf shape, and that's really neat. Unsure if I like the dwarf hairgrass, will have to see how well it grows.


----------



## czygyny

I like these glass vases because they are more vertical in shape to fit under my kitchen cabinets. They have to be cleaned too often, though.

I want to learn to make acrylic tanks so that I can make partitioned living spaces that are connected to a filter, all in one. I have the instructions, just need to get my shop straightened out and wait for it to get a bit warmer. Can't use power equipment if your fingers are frozen.


----------



## MrEd01

This is my first betta tank. I did a 5 gal nano: Marineland Portfolio. One pic is before I added the log for Malibu. I think we are enjoying this here at home, and I'm getting fired up to do another tank in another room


----------



## CatsNFish

*Drogo's tank*

Here is my betta, Drogo. He's the first betta I picked out as an adult, though my dad used to have bettas when I was a kid. I have him housed in a 10gal tank with 3 peppered and 3 albino cory cats. So far, all is well!


----------



## KendraPM

Still a work in progress and taken on my not so great camera phone, but here's Loki's 5 gallon home.


----------



## Gariana

Sparky just celebrated his one year anniversary with me, so I gave his 12 gallon tank a small makeover.


----------



## Queina

Gariana said:


> Sparky just celebrated his one year anniversary with me, so I gave his 12 gallon tank a small makeover.


Looks great ! 

Here is Niran's home (1 foot cube) 

















And Narong's home (same size tank)


----------



## dennythebetta

Asteria and Glenn's tanks. Asteria's is badly infected with Algae, there is a pic with the algae and one before it started growing.


----------



## silverwolf83

Here's my bettas tank. its a bit overgrown now.


----------



## bluejae07

My Betta, LeLoyd 3 gallon tank. It's very basic with the fake plants. All of yours look amazing.


----------



## PenelopeVonBlak

This is Klaus.


----------



## BettaBudgie

My betta Beep, and his friends Timbit the mystery snail and Sheldon the pond snail (temporary and yes he was quarantined)😊 message me for advice please


----------



## BettaBudgie

https://youtu.be/vRhZedpVNQc idk if I can post links I'm so sorry if I can't


----------



## AetherTheBetta

Here's my new boy. He's a delta tail. Need to name him lol


----------



## cloveflower

*Clove's "Big Boy" Tank*

_When I got Clove I gave him a few bottle caps as a joke with my roommates and now he looks at them and constantly checks that his collection is outside his tank lol. I even hang my art up for him once I finish a small piece!
I just recently switched Clove to a 2 gallon (after isolating him in his 1 gallon due to constipation)! I have never owned a tank larger than 1 gallon for my previous bettas.
Clove has a moss ball since I'm not sure how filters/bubblers work yet. But once I'm in a permanent home (I'm currently in a dorm so I'm constantly traveling with Clove) I hope to learn more and get him a bigger tank! He does have a heater which I try to keep around 76.

I'm open to comments or suggestions to help make Clove happier!_


----------



## cloveflower

AetherTheBetta

Does he have a name yet?
I think a nice name for him could be Saffron or Cayenne! 


(i didn't quote reply, my apologies)


----------



## Adramelech

would a floating log be OK?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Adramelech said:


> would a floating log be OK?


Yes. When I used them I would spray with clear Krylon Fusion and let them dry for three or four days. This seals and prevents flaking.

And, Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Mehran

My Betta’s


----------



## Lunatic

I keep my bettas three bettas in a five gallon, and a couple two gallon tanks.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehran

My Betta


----------



## Mehran

My Betta resting on his favourite hammock.


----------



## Nikkih1288

I'm new here and enjoyed looking at all of your tanks! I thought I would share my baby Odin's tank.


----------



## Nikkih1288

@Mehran have you had any issues with rust and the betta hammock?


----------



## Nikkih1288

Kittles said:


> I fill my 10 gallon until I can't see the waterline.


I always thought we needed to leave an inch or so at the top so the betta could breathe.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I would search the Forum for information on Betta Hammocks or start a new thread.

And, no, you do not need to leave room for the Betta to use its labyrinth organ. Their gills are their primary breathing apparatus. In my filtered, well-oxygenated tanks I never see them go to the surface to breathe.....only to build bubble nests. 

An aside: If a member's post is older and you have a question check when the member was last active in their About Me page. Kittles, for example, hasn't been on the Forum in four years. Took me a while to learn this.


----------



## Mehran

@Nikkih1288: no sir.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My bad: I forgot to tell you how lovely your boy is!

I found this thread for you. Says the wire problem was fixed years ago. Thread is from 2017.

https://www.bettafish.com/101-betta...cessories/749402-metal-wire-leaf-hammock.html


----------



## Nikkih1288

Thank you. I just found your journal and am enjoying reading it and learning a lot. Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## surferdwb

*Barry's House*

30L Aqua One UFO corner tank.
Soil base with Lava substrate cap.
Planted with Java Fern, Crypt, Val, Anubias and Ludwigia (If I remember correctly)
Driftwood and some lava rock for hardscape.


----------



## Emilioepo

Here's my boy Dexter's crib a 3g marineland my first aquarium. soon to be working on a 20g divided. Also posted links because i dont know how to fix images so that they come out straight

https://postimg.cc/Cn5kfGzz
https://postimg.cc/Xpc4yR6B
https://postimg.cc/DWmTHmJ1

enjoyed looking at everyone's tank! yup i went through all 13,143 post :grin2::grin2: lol....


----------



## Veloran

Work in progress but I finally got around to converting Saffron's tank to live plants.
It's a 5 gallon, bare bottom tank which makes cleaning so much easier. The black garbage bag on the bottom (which I really need to trim) helps with reflections.
The towel provides a little shaded alcove in the back where he can hang out and hide when the lights are on.
I have three artificial plants that need to be replaced with the live ones in quarantine. I may leave the larger one or the two smaller ones since the back is shaded a lot especially with the IAL. Chocking live plants in there with so many shaded areas is tough.
I also have some moss to wrap his mesh tube but I may change that out entirely with one of the floating betta logs as I think the moss might burn being so close to the light.
I'm also thinking of replacing the air stone with a small internal pump for more water movement.

If you look a the top right corner, you can see the little blue one resting on his IAL.


----------



## Old Dog 59

Here is Cal's 10 gallon home. he shares this tank with 24 other small fish But he is the king of this castle.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966628&stc=1&d=1572281773

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=966630&stc=1&d=1572281773


----------



## nebux

this is my betta no name yet. Fluval spec 5 gal, 16 cherry shrimp, 2 amano, 2 nerite, 9 very small chilli rasboras ( they were 10 until few minutes ago, he didn't care about eating shrimps, but those chilli were so tasty).


----------



## crossthefishowner

*10 gallon for female betta*

I am thinking about adding more plants next week, any suggestions?


----------



## grumpyfish

crossthefishowner said:


> I am thinking about adding more plants next week, any suggestions?


I love your tank, that's beautiful! I would keel it the way it is, or maybe just add a plant or 2 of the same kind that you already have to make it a bit fuller.


----------



## grumpyfish

Here are my tanks a 3.4 gallon with just java fern for my HM male (who would have beautiful fins if didn't chomp on them), and a 2.5 gallon with java fern and anubias for my HM double tail. He has so much trouble swimming with his fins being so large and so heavy in comparison to his shorter body. Poor guy. That's why he has ans will only ever have just 2ish gallons to swim in. I try to give him a good life...


----------



## Veloran

crossthefishowner said:


> I am thinking about adding more plants next week, any suggestions?


Are those Vals on the left?
Just a thought, move the vals back behind the driftwood (of move the driftwood infront of the vals).
Get a larger broad leaf anubias on the left side infront of the driftwood and a smaller anubias more center and front of the driftwood.
A moss ball at the front, slightly off center and if you're feeling adventurous, a tie a couple of java ferns to the driftwood.


----------



## crossthefishowner

Veloran said:


> Are those Vals on the left?
> Just a thought, move the vals back behind the driftwood (of move the driftwood infront of the vals).
> Get a larger broad leaf anubias on the left side infront of the driftwood and a smaller anubias more center and front of the driftwood.
> A moss ball at the front, slightly off center and if you're feeling adventurous, a tie a couple of java ferns to the driftwood.


I love it! Thank you! I am going to try that! Those are vals, and im pretty sure I can find everything except a mossball at my local pet store. Maybe they'll order one for me if I ask them about it! They are a local pet shop, super friendly, knowledgable and cares for animals above all else


----------



## crossthefishowner

*20 Gallon "Betta and Friends" Community Tank*

They are all getting along well! My betta even likes to school with the tetras :smile2: I have a variety of plants but cannot identify them (nor could the salesperson at the shop), so please let me know if you recognize any! I know there are jungle Vals. I have have a piece of mopani wood and a castle in there 0

Do you guys think I could fit a few more tetras in the tank?


----------



## Rana

Just upgraded my baby Polaris to a 10g tank, which means it's picture time!










Hopefully the fake plants will be replaced with real ones in a couple of months when I can afford it. Undecided whether I'll keep the skulls or change to something more... natural.


And this is actually a couple of days old- but Orion's planted tank! Also 10g, it has Anubias, Java Fern, an Amazon Sword, one tiny remnant of Anacharis and some floating bits of a "mystery plant" that I can't identify.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Rana said:


> Just upgraded my baby Polaris to a 10g tank, which means it's picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the fake plants will be replaced with real ones in a couple of months when I can afford it. Undecided whether I'll keep the skulls or change to something more... natural.
> 
> 
> And this is actually a couple of days old- but Orion's planted tank! Also 10g, it has Anubias, Java Fern, an Amazon Sword, one tiny remnant of Anacharis and some floating bits of a "mystery plant" that I can't identify.


Love the skulls in Polaris's tank! And I love the natural look of Orion's tank! :nicefish:


----------



## CosmicSyringe

crossthefishowner said:


> They are all getting along well! My betta even likes to school with the tetras :smile2: I have a variety of plants but cannot identify them (nor could the salesperson at the shop), so please let me know if you recognize any! I know there are jungle Vals. I have have a piece of mopani wood and a castle in there 0
> 
> Do you guys think I could fit a few more tetras in the tank?


Love the look of your tank and your golden dojo loach is SO awesome! :nicefish:


----------



## CosmicSyringe

Here's Mrs. Fowl(aka Flitter) and Artemis Fowl Sr.'s divided 15 gallon tank, they are currently in spawning tank though.
Everything was moved from my 20 gallon long which will be used as a grow out tank for fry IF I am lucky enough for the Fowl's to spawn.


----------



## crossthefishowner

CosmicSyringe said:


> Here's Mrs. Fowl(aka Flitter) and Artemis Fowl Sr.'s divided 15 gallon tank, they are currently in spawning tank though.
> Everything was moved from my 20 gallon long which will be used as a grow out tank for fry IF I am lucky enough for the Fowl's to spawn.


Love the setup! And the snails are so cute! Did you find them at a pet store near you? I've been trying to find some, but my store doesn't carry them purposefully.


----------



## CosmicSyringe

crossthefishowner said:


> Love the setup! And the snails are so cute! Did you find them at a pet store near you? I've been trying to find some, but my store doesn't carry them purposefully.


I've gotten all my snails from Petco :smile2: thanks!


----------



## Marla Goffin

Home to my female betta and danio (gender unknown)


----------



## crossthefishowner

I love the colors in your tank! <3


----------



## crossthefishowner

Marla Goffin said:


> Home to my female betta and danio (gender unknown)


Love the colors in your tank! <3


----------



## Mr Grumpy




----------



## BettaBoii




----------



## BettaBoii

Going to add a background tomorrow. Sadly the betta in that picture died last week due to dropsy. I went wild with deep cleaning all the gravel, water, and decor today. Getting a new betta in a few weeks. I have some harlequin rasbora at the moment.


----------



## Mr Grumpy

Use a black background.

I made a few changes,


----------



## BettaBoii

anastasiavixen said:


> I got some more plants; I hope I didn't go overboard (did I?). I put up a sponge to block some of the flow from the filter, and toned down the air bubbles some, to slow any current. And I let the fish out of the bag  Fighty is checking out his new tank, but mostly flaring in the one corner (the corner near the thermometer, but not at the thermometer). I put up a piece of paper, and he still flared. I colored random squiggles on it, and he still flared. I opened the curtains in the room, and he stopped for a little while, and went back to that corner and is still flaring. Any suggestions? Or do you think he's just still getting used to the new digs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a link to the larger photo, for anyone who is interested:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6c2mPP


Wow, it looks great with the new plants


----------



## X skully X

Hello! I’m new here, nice to meet cha 😄
Here are a few of my tanks.
20g pinks
10g Pete 
5g Duke


----------



## BettaBoii

New background


----------



## BettaBoii




----------



## HannahJo93

My betta live in my 72G community!








Recently added what I'm calling "Fry town" in the left corner for some more coverage and hidey spots. Everybody seems to enjoy it!


----------



## 3bettas2020

This is my 10 gallon betta tank. It houses 3 male bettas (I made homemade dividers). 
My favorite betta is Mitch, who has his own picture at the bottom. The other two are Sam and Arnie.


----------



## HannahJo93

Mitch is sooooo cool! Love his colors


----------



## frickinastick

Hi!

I want to introduce my betta, Sephiroth, to you guys. I also added some neon tetras, named “The Turks” to accompany him.

(If you’re a fan of Final Fantasy, you might’ve heard the names)










And this is Sephiroth‘s home! It’s a little bit cluttered right now (the plants grow like crazy!) Need to learn a lot more about aquascaping. But he seems to really love it!


----------



## war10ck

Meet Bao  He's in a 3.5G black Water Tank. This was previously home of my dumbo Hmpk who sadly passed away  . Also this is my first attempt of setting up a black water tank hopefully giving him a much better and longer life.























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlescallop33

Here’s my boy Sylvester’s tank!  It’s a little sparse for plants right now which I’m still trying to improve, but I don’t do the best with keeping plants alive... 🤥 The plant in the bottom left corner is some moss I is an experiment on to grow underwater, and so far it’s is doing pretty good!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

littlescallop33 said:


> Here’s my boy Sylvester’s tank!  It’s a little sparse for plants right now which I’m still trying to improve, but I don’t do the best with keeping plants alive... 🤥 The plant in the bottom left corner is some moss I is an experiment on to grow underwater, and so far it’s is doing pretty good!
> View attachment 1019004
> View attachment 1019005


The thing with plants is those in the substrate need root and Iron tabs in addition to liquid fertilizers. Also, how they are planted can make a difference. You don't want to plant the crown and you only want to plant the roots of those that are rhizomatous like Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## Sergeant Betta

My babies! They are now two weeks old.


----------



## Kbrick95

littlescallop33 said:


> Here’s my boy Sylvester’s tank!  It’s a little sparse for plants right now which I’m still trying to improve, but I don’t do the best with keeping plants alive... 🤥 The plant in the bottom left corner is some moss I is an experiment on to grow underwater, and so far it’s is doing pretty good!
> View attachment 1019004
> View attachment 1019005


Wow he’s gorgeous!


----------



## Kbrick95

Here’s my man’s tank.


----------



## littlescallop33

Kbrick95 love the tank!! Is your Betta grey with red fins?


----------



## Kbrick95

littlescallop33 said:


> Kbrick95 love the tank!! Is your Betta grey with red fins?


He sure is. According to many people n this site he’s a multi color. His color changes in n the light( irredentist, red, grey, blue). But he generally is what I would consider Red Whit and blue. The pics don’t do him justice.


----------



## littlescallop33

Awesome, my Bettas also is iridescent, changing color in the light and getting some pink, purple, and blue tones. Your Betta looks beautiful 🙂💙


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Kbrick95 said:


> Here’s my man’s tank.


Looking good!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Kbrick95 said:


> He sure is. According to many people n this site he’s a multi color. His color changes in n the light( irredentist, red, grey, blue). But he generally is what I would consider Red Whit and blue. The pics don’t do him justice.


He would also be considered a "Grizzle" because of his body. My first non-Veiltail was a grizzle. Yours is a really nice one.

Oh, and I forgot to say how much I love Sylvester?


----------



## CosmicSyringe

@*frickinastick 
Sephiroth mwuahaha thats awesome! I really want to name a betta kadaj now ❤ *


----------



## FAQbetta

Hi there. i'm new here. I'm from Indonesia. Nice to know You all...


----------



## Sergeant Betta

Nice,
Nice,
Nice!


----------



## AndreaPond

Now THIS is how I want my aquarium to look!


----------



## littlescallop33

Oh, thank you RusselTheShihTsu, I forgot to say thank you before!!


----------



## Camandtwinkles

anastasiavixen said:


> I was actually kind of worried that he might get stuck in the cave... I mean, the opening is plenty big enough for him to swim through, and the inside is hollowed out, so he should be able to get back out again with no problems. It's just that it's dark in there, and I don't want him to freak out and not be able to find his way out or something... Do you think I need to worry about that?
> 
> Oh, and I was also wondering, I'm posting links to my photos that are on Flickr. Are the photos too big? Should I make them smaller? I don't want to annoy anyone with big pics, but I like to show the detail  Just let me know if they are, and I will make them smaller.


Same here! I'm so scared to buy a cave and I still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Camandtwinkles

Kbrick95 said:


> He sure is. According to many people n this site he’s a multi color. His color changes in n the light( irredentist, red, grey, blue). But he generally is what I would consider Red Whit and blue. The pics don’t do him justice.


Is he a marble betta?


----------



## the joker

Going to get my bettas some real plants today


----------



## the joker

Is my background to bright on the one


----------



## Sergeant Betta

Cool! And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## the joker

got some moss balls, live plants , and some balbs. My bettas where so happy they made some bubble nests.


----------



## blair




----------



## Anisa.corp

Here's my tank


----------



## NaturallyScaped

I have 1 fancy HMPK Galaxy B. Splendens, 5 Copper B.Smaragdina, 4 (2 pairs) B. Hendra (plus fry) and a pair of B. Coccina (plus fry).

I'll post some more pics/ vids soon.

HMPK Galaxy home vid link

Betta Hendra female










B. Coccina home


----------



## NaturallyScaped

B. Hendra home




























B. Coccina home


----------



## Sergeant Betta

Oh WOW! 😮


----------



## NaturallyScaped

Sergeant Betta said:


> Oh WOW! 😮


Ha ha! Thanks. I like wood and plants! 😉


----------



## NaturallyScaped

A few more. I have 6 months or more of videos to edit and load on to my YT and BrandNewTube channels coming soon. 

B. Splendens HMPK Galaxy
(Excuse the smeared glass)


















B. Smaragdina home
This is a community tank with 3F and 1M, Cory. Pygmaes, Ottocinclus and 3 juvenile CPDs. My other M is in a temp bare bottom tank atm, so no photos...


----------



## NaturallyScaped

B. Hendra pair 2 home


----------



## Kbrick95

Camandtwinkles said:


> Is he a marble betta?


I would like to think so. But it was never confirmed 😇.


----------



## Kbrick95

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He would also be considered a "Grizzle" because of his body. My first non-Veiltail was a grizzle. Yours is a really nice one.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to say how much I love Sylvester?


I was told he actually isn’t grizzle because the color/pattern doesn’t extend into the fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Kbrick95 said:


> I was told he actually isn’t grizzle because the color/pattern doesn’t extend into the fins.


Yep. You are correct. I forgot about that little detail.


----------



## FrankiesMom

veganchick said:


> Ok, so I'm sure everyone would love to see the variety of betta tanks/bowls that we have, so post pics of yours here!:-D I have to find my camera, and then I'll get pics of my tanks


Here is Frankie's tank these days!


----------



## Prodigal6




----------



## Sergeant Betta

Cool! If any of you want to post pictures of your Bettas on my contest click hear! ➡ Hey Look! A new Betta contest! Moderator approved!


----------



## Sergeant Betta

cool tank!


----------



## war10ck

These would be my last tank and Bettas 























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AvoRamo

Here is my king betta. 20 gallon tank. He seems to be loving it l.


----------



## rescuemom

Hope this works AnnLeighs 5g Fluval


----------



## i_Eristyl3

* This is my planted 10G (java fern/marimo balls/anubias species) with seiryu stone and (spiderwood/malaysian) driftwood—stocked with a koi male plakat (Kori), and four ADFS (3 males/1 female) Riptide (Tide), Tobini (Tobi), Tidbit Nugget (Nugget), and Panda Remmi *


----------



## Viktor Lesiv

This is my attempt to make my betta happy after learning everything in one week. He likes the floating log but I haven't yet seen him going to his "man cave"


----------



## fishowner550

Ive had issues with that same cave having sharp insides that tear betta fins, just thought that I would let you know.


----------



## tianikki

20 gal. I gotta snail in there and two glo tetras (or so they're labeled, but I think they're danios). Im horrible at scaping.


----------



## i_Eristyl3

fishowner550 said:


> Ive had issues with that same cave having sharp insides that tear betta fins, just thought that I would let you know.


I had the same problem with that decor—honestly just get a piece of cheapo sandpaper and it does the job nicely


----------



## Asbofish

9 US / 7 Imp gal with built in filter behind the back wall with the heater hidden in the back compartment too. Live plants. Crystals are presoaked quartz.
(Not complete, will mix in better substrate for the plants next month, and will eventually have a small handful of shrimp after I put in more plants and hiding places. Had to stagger out the budget between 2 paydays.)


----------



## tianikki

@Asbofish i like the 1/3 positioning of the plants all in one corner. The foliage will look great. Cant wait to see the finished result.


----------



## Asbofish

Update: new month new payday so I got some more crypts, the rotala is having some teething issues so I trimmed the leaves.
Going gently gently with the stocking and added 3 cherry shrimp (hiding in this pic), more cherries and some floating frogbit to come either next week or next fortnight depending on what the water parameters do.
Not stocking any further afterwards except a single assassin and nerite but not unless/until pest snails or surface algae develops.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

TBO, I've never cared for multi-colored substrate. Your tanks makes me change my mind. Not only is the 'scaping good but the substrate sets it all off very nicely against the black background.


----------



## Asbofish

Thanks. Tbh I underestimated the contrast in that fine gravel, it looked a lot darker in the bag when I bought it but I'm glad it came out that way in the end as it ties in nicely with the large quartz stones though I expect them to go green the way they catch the light since they've got more texture unlike the crystals in the forground.
*_*
Edit: I'll just put this in for comparisson (it's my 1st betta tank 7us/5imp gal cube) from a few years ago. As I recall that filter was precycled because I had full swing multiple tank syndrome so I always had a 2nd filter running in the main tank waiting for the next one.


----------



## ksjuer




----------



## sylo




----------



## Veloran

Tore down the 10g and rebuilt it with the extra plants I had laying around (except the swords that are new). I also just noticed that the filter is cocked to the side, that's going to drive me nuts.


----------



## AndreaPond

Once you see it you can't unsee it 😉


----------



## tianikki

My boy having an awesome day in this rather modest tank. Design is minimal as he is usually sick. I got the red gravel to match his tail, but I feel I ahould have done a finer neutral substrate so he can stand out more and a more natural environment when I add live plants later.

I have a tetra 50 watt, keeping water steady at 78.8. A topfin Betta Whisper filter (currently turned off. LH hates this thing). There's also a topfin digital thermometer (abt $10 at petsmart, I find that fairly priced).
Anyone aware of a compatible filter for this 2.5 Aqueon Minibow?


----------



## AndreaPond

Providing more plants and coverage would very likely help him considerably. He's pretty exposed the way he is.


----------



## tianikki

AndreaPond said:


> Providing more plants and coverage would very likely help him considerably. He's pretty exposed the way he is.


Hi!! I can understand how he might not like being bare. He hides behind the heater a lot as a result. So I appreciate this feedback! 

I'm currently only limited to fake plant ATM as I'm not confident enough for the real thing. Should I get some extra long ones so they float up top? I feel really limited to this size but its the best I can do right now because he gets sick a lot. Fake plant scape inspo is hard to find.


----------



## AndreaPond

Tell me about it! I was nervous about live plants, but believe me they're easier to care for than artificial. They don't get dirty! Buy an Anubias. As RussellTheShihTzu once said, they're bomb proof. Float it in the tank and your Betta will love it. Tons of leaves for coverage along with places to rest upon. And your tank will look fabulous, not to mention will have healthier water.


----------



## tianikki

Thanks so much! I have some java fern in a cup I can add too. 
Im going to look into some more filter less tanks as an alternative if I can't find a good replacement. I think a flourish of plants around that heart _would _look super cute with some sand.


----------



## tianikki

Hi there. Updated it this way for now.
I soaked the plants in some super hot water.










I bought a tetra whisper for 1-4gal. I'll load it up when I clean the tank so I can run but through the water for a while.

Edit: I took out the plant that is front and center and perched the leaf on top of one of the plants up top so he can rest on it. Its a bit easier to swim through now.


----------



## Asbofish

Updated.


----------



## Tuigirl

Asbofish said:


> Updated.
> View attachment 1022814


Wow, this is a really pretty tank!
I love the multicoloured gravel.
And this is a very handsome little boy, too.


----------



## AndreaPond

Asbo, I LOVE your tank. Well done!


----------



## Asbofish

Aw thank you both.


----------



## tianikki

Finished cleaning. Added smaller plants for more hiding spaces.


----------



## Viktor Lesiv

I love those Indian almond leaves and how they help to provide a look of more natural habitat for my Flick. And he loves it too, sometimes swims onto the leaf, lies and rests there on the surface


----------



## Viktor Lesiv

Another photo


----------



## Rana

Recently upgraded my mom's betta Leia to a 5.5g with a mix of real & fake plants:









And my pride & joy, 10g with all live plants for my boy Orion:

















I know the watersprite floating up top is unruly, but I just love the way it makes the tank look! Luckily, Orion seems to like it too.


----------



## JDaaze

Starting to plant my bettas new 10 gallon scape with seiryu stone! Going to be putting in some Anubias nana petite, dwarf hair grass and Java moss. Will post the end product as soon as I’m done!


----------



## tianikki

2.5 gal complete. Uninhabited. Not sure what to put.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

@Rana I think tanks look more natural with stem plants floating over the surface. I and my fish prefer tanks that don't have wide open surfaces.


----------



## Kita Kan

This is my 10 gallon community with 2 male betta, 1 female, and 5 guppies. Before you say anything yes I know they're not supposed to be house together cause they are aggressive, but the thing is they are doing absolutely perfect. I've had them together for more than a month with no bad behavior. One male has short fins from a bullying incident a while back in a previous community setup, and the other male may flare on the rare occasion for a second and then swim away going about his business. The female was a bully in my sorority so I introduced her and nothing happened. They know each other, and ignore everything except food. But just on the safe side I check everyone everyday for damage just in case.








I was also wanting to know if anyone else has done this before. Because honestly, I'm still stumped on how I managed it.


----------



## tianikki

JDaaze said:


> Starting to plant my bettas new 10 gallon scape with seiryu stone! Going to be putting in some Anubias nana petite, dwarf hair grass and Java moss. Will post the end product as soon as I’m done!
> View attachment 1023710


Updates on this bad boy you're putting together? I'm curious to see how it turns out.

@Kita Kan while I've never done this myself, but I do know that a larger tank could work for multiple betta as they will have more room for their own territory. These many betta together in a small tank sounds risky, especially when its breeding time. You should start a separate thread about this. You will get a much wider and educated response.


----------



## tianikki

I've changed up LongHa's tank since the previous photo was taken. Due to the small size, its hard to get a pretty scape without compromising swim room. I removed some of the plants that weren't growing any and uprooting themselves with _every friggen _water change and returned one of his first tank decor. Now that his bladder issues are controlled, he likes to duck and hide every so often. Plus, he looks so stinking cute in it. 

Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## Kita Kan

tianikki said:


> Updates on this bad boy you're putting together? I'm curious to see how it turns out.
> 
> @Kita Kan while I've never done this myself, but I do know that a larger tank could work for multiple betta as they will have more room for their own territory. These many betta together in a small tank sounds risky, especially when its breeding time. You should start a separate thread about this. You will get a much wider and educated response.




Thank you, this has crossed my mind and I would like to eventually get them their own tanks or get a larger one for the whole community, and there's already a thread, I found it after posting this.


----------



## PrettyGirlBettaSu

veganchick said:


> Ok, so I'm sure everyone would love to see the variety of betta tanks/bowls that we have, so post pics of yours here!:-D I have to find my camera, and then I'll get pics of my tanks


Hello everyone I’m new here but wanted to share my 10 gallon that I just redesigned for my two year old female Betta, Sushi (Su). I finally made the switch from sand to gravel and I have to say I love it! I also highly recommend putting Golden Pothos vine roots in your tank! It’s great for nitrates. I rescued Su from Petco when she was a tiny pink fry. She deserves nothing but the best!


----------



## JDaaze

tianikki said:


> Updates on this bad boy you're putting together? I'm curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## darkredtiger

Thought I would share my betta tank set ups and one community tank that houses one of my bettas. 

This is my 3 way divided 20 gallon long. I have a heater in the middle and each section has a sponge filter. I do plan on redoing the sections and add more plants to them. Each section gives each betta roughly 6.5 gallons. 









This is my divided 10 gallon tank, sponge filter on each side and heater on one side. 









This is my 40 breeder, it’s mainly my angel community but I do a have a betta in this tank. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sylo

My betta likes to hang out in his Pennywort jungle which has taken over his 10 gallon tank. If you look closely, you can barely see him in the top right corner.


----------



## Bettamama94

my male betta Guy has the blue tank and my female Odette has the pink tank


----------



## Alegretto

Got my 5 gallon tank in its most basic setup (for now!) mix of real and silk plants— gonna let it cycle and things settle in a bit before acquiring the betta.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Here is Fawke’s 2.5 Mini Betta Bow!


----------



## Feanor

Alegretto said:


> Got my 5 gallon tank in its most basic setup (for now!) mix of real and silk plants— gonna let it cycle and things settle in a bit before acquiring the betta.
> 
> View attachment 1028671


I remember the substrate ”discussion“😆!
So finally you‘ve set up a tank and it will grow in nicely. Be sure to give the plants some nutrition (fertilizer) as they have almost zero without live stock. 
And - if you don‘t want to wait as long as some plants reach the top: get at least 1 big and smooth (silk)plant to serve as a surface hide for your Betta-to-be☺.


----------



## Alegretto

Feanor said:


> I remember the substrate ”discussion“😆!
> So finally you‘ve set up a tank and it will grow in nicely. Be sure to give the plants some nutrition (fertilizer) as they have almost zero without live stock.
> And - if you don‘t want to wait as long as some plants reach the top: get at least 1 big and smooth (silk)plant to serve as a surface hide for your Betta-to-be☺.


Haha, that’s the plan! The pet store had a very limited selection, so I aim to hop on over to the other one near by later this week to see what they have. I did put root tabs under the substrate! Hopefully my bad plant luck is over and done with. I like these lil ones that I got


----------



## sylo

Alegretto said:


> Got my 5 gallon tank in its most basic setup (for now!) mix of real and silk plants— gonna let it cycle and things settle in a bit before acquiring the betta.


Looks nice! Is that the Silver Pearl substrate? I do love the smaller size of the Pisces USA gravel.


----------



## Alegretto

sylo said:


> Looks nice! Is that the Silver Pearl substrate? I do love the smaller size of the Pisces USA gravel.


It is indeed! I figured with the black background of the tank a lighter substrate would be best. I’m with you on the size! Its absolutely perfect— thank you once again for your help!


----------



## sylo

After much back and forth on whether I wanted to switch out my black substrate to a lighter one, I finally broke down and did it. I think I like this better (for now). My betta seems to be enjoying the change of scenery too as he is swimming around more than before, although that could be due to me taking out a huge amount of pennywort that was floating at the surface and taking up half of the tank. Please excuse the little crypt stumps in the front. They're new and melted back to just stubby stems.


----------



## Capt0nRedBeard

My little 2.5 gallon planted aquarium! After finally adding the red root floaters, frogbit, and dwarf water lettuce it’s finally done!


----------



## Feanor

Hello and welcome!
You created a very pretty and comfortable tank for your lovely Betta I think! He will surely feel well inside with those nice resting places and the floating plants. I‘m curious how the red floaters will be doing as I want to try them aswell in the future.


----------



## Capt0nRedBeard

Feanor said:


> Hello and welcome!
> You created a very pretty and comfortable tank for your lovely Betta I think! He will surely feel well inside with those nice resting places and the floating plants. I‘m curious how the red floaters will be doing as I want to try them aswell in the future.


I have always had great luck with them, they are just temperamental with high current and or getting water on top of the leaves, but in a betta tank they grow like crazy, it’s ideal conditions. I also dose the water with liquid fertilizer as well which helps.


----------



## Eyezik

*Uppy's Home*​


----------



## Feanor

Rainy Sunday...the dog looks like the weather...so I upgraded Pinchas‘ airstone into a piece of Cholla Wood . 3 minutes DIY from scraps.

Not overly creative but maybe it‘ll look nice once the little Anubias and Lobelia have grown in. He came immediately for inspection and playing of course .


----------



## sylo

I love it! I think it's very creative, and quite brilliant in fact! I was always hesitant to add an airstone simply because I didn't like seeing the tubing inside the tank. 
Pretty sure I'm gonna have to steal this idea! 😊


----------



## Feanor

You may😆! And as far as I know you you‘ll wrap something around the tubing so to blend it out completely?!


----------



## sylo

More redecorating today. I removed a piece of driftwood and replaced it with a little slate cave I made. Fish swam through it once and now ignores it.


----------



## Alegretto

Bobbert’s tank has been slowly getting upgraded! Once I was afraid of having live plants... now all that Bobbert has are live plants! Now I just hope I haven’t gone too wild with my collection...


----------



## 321269

My White Platinum HM, Ghost, has a wall bowl...complete with filter and heater.


----------



## Samantha732

Meet Beef! this took 6 months of planning and gathering all of the supplies and decor but 
it was well worth it. Plus a pic of my saltwater tank that is in progress underneath


----------



## Beckyls68

Here’s Tatsu!


----------



## Maxwedge




----------



## Feanor

A pretty and effective set up! The floating and emerged growing plant is called "Sumatra fern" in Germany. Is it the same in the U.S.?


----------



## Maxwedge

I know it as Water Sprite. I've also used "broad leaf water sprite" but I prefer this standard type. It grows well planted or floating. Mine in the pics is planted in the rear corner of the tank, and the bubbles/current from the sponge filter direct it up and across the surface.

The fish, shrimp and small snails all like it. It gets a haircut about once per month.


----------



## Sunshine 1968

Jim Bob will be getting a bigger tank next week, hopefully, if all goes well. And, the rocks will still be girly because his blue looks awesome next to the pink...😆. He'll get more plant life too!


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta

Here are my two tanks!









(10 gallon, home to halfmoon male named Amadeus.)









(10 gallon, home to Newt, a female halfmoon betta.)


----------



## Feanor

Pretty & wild😀! I love how the Java fern (?) grows down from the wood! I have to copy that for sure if I may😁…


----------



## Charleen1211

Just two out of many of our tanks ❤


----------



## Mcostas

Just found this forum! Hopefully this will keep me off the streets. Lol J/K 

Anyway, I've only recently got a Betta, I've had them and other species in the past. Betta are my favorite, there weren't as many types when I had them before. 

I like live plants so I have some of those. There is Casper the betta, Brunswick the snail, and 6 tetras in this 10 gallon. I'm not planning on replacing the tetras although everyone is getting along at the moment.


----------



## jrcspeak

Samantha732 said:


> Meet Beef! this took 6 months of planning and gathering all of the supplies and decor but
> it was well worth it. Plus a pic of my saltwater tank that is in progress underneath
> View attachment 1032436


A beauty !


----------



## jrcspeak

My Betta home


----------



## jennasBettaHobby

jrcspeak said:


> My Betta home


So beautiful


----------



## jrcspeak

JennaBettaWorld said:


> So beautiful


Yes they are lovely fish , make every hardscape beautiful !


----------



## Rose of sharon

Not a great pic, but here is Flash in his 5 gallon. Sorry the camera is really bad!


----------



## jrcspeak

Rose of sharon said:


> Not a great pic, but here is Flash in his 5 gallon. Sorry the camera is really bad!
> 
> View attachment 1035745


Oh he is a big boy ! “Flash” love his name ☺


----------



## FishandBirdLover

This was my boy, Neptune's tank. He just recently passed away.


----------



## Rose of sharon

jrcspeak said:


> Oh he is a big boy ! “Flash” love his name ☺


LOL! He is a bit "chonky" but in all fairness, I had just changed his water and fed him, and I was right on top of him when I took the pic!

And my hubby named him...after the comic book character. Some guys never grow up!


----------



## jrcspeak

FishandBirdLover said:


> This was my boy, Neptune's tank. He just recently passed away.


Awww 🥲


----------



## Emma_x

jrcspeak said:


> Awww 🥲


My tank


----------



## NoodleTheMysteryBetta

My tanks have have changed a little, here is the 14 gallon cube:









And one of the 10’s:









(Sorry if the photos aren’t great, my tanks get the worst glare so taking photos can be tricky)


----------



## srina

Zuko's home with all his friends!


----------



## JenjiK

Wow, all these tanks are amazing!
Here are my two smallest tanks… I have 4.
Hide and Shinshi


----------



## jrcspeak

NoodleTheMysteryBetta said:


> My tanks have have changed a little, here is the 14 gallon cube:
> View attachment 1035877
> 
> 
> And one of the 10’s:
> View attachment 1035875
> 
> 
> (Sorry if the photos aren’t great, my tanks get the worst glare so taking photos can be tricky)


k 
Plants are looking great !


----------



## GLA$$




----------



## jrcspeak

Wonderland … looks very peaceful for the little one 😊👍


----------



## Cosmodure

This is my tank! All live plants and I've been working on it for a while!


----------



## jrcspeak

Cosmodure said:


> This is my tank! All live plants and I've been working on it for a while!
> View attachment 1036581


Lovely 🥰


----------



## tubourur

veganchick said:


> Ok, so I'm sure everyone would love to see the variety of betta tanks/bowls that we have, so post pics of yours here!:-D I have to find my camera, and then I'll get pics of my tanks


my betta Pheonix


----------



## jrcspeak

How beautiful 😻


----------



## heySkippy

A long time ago - 20 plus years - I used to build acrylic aquarium tanks that fit inside the original Apple Macintosh computer from the 80s. It was kind of a thing on the internet in the 90s and I made this one for myself in 1999 and it has been in storage since 2003-ish until just recently. 

I pulled it out, cleaned it up, and filled it with water and it's still as good a new. The tank holds about 3 1/2 gallons. I've got an old school under gravel filter and a cheap LED light low behind the front bezel. The aquarium needs to live outdoors on my lanai, so I needed a fish that could take warm water. I filled the tank and watched the temperature for several days and it looks like low to mid 80s will be the summer water temp. 

A betta seemed like the logical choice for this tank. I had one or two way back when but I don't know much about them. Got this guy at the local pet store.


----------



## kellymhill

Hi everyone I'm working on a 20 gallon hexagon female sorority tank. I will have 4 girls in it but right now there's only 2...so far the 2 in it are getting along great they even swim together peacefully....i think it because they were in a 5 gallon divided tank for few months and got to know each other with the divider as a shield. The other 2 are way smaller and I'm tad worried to introduce them to rhe 2 way bigger ones. Anyways here my set up: drawf hair grass, anubis drawf, Java fern, sword plant, dragon rock (I think) Java moss on a driftwood stick, 4 leaf clover plans and 2 unknow plants


----------



## kellymhill

One more of the bottom of tank....water cloudy because of the substrate. If it's moved it does that but it's harmless.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

kellymhill said:


> Hi everyone I'm working on a 20 gallon hexagon female sorority tank. I will have 4 girls in it but right now there's only 2...so far the 2 in it are getting along great they even swim together peacefully....i think it because they were in a 5 gallon divided tank for few months and got to know each other with the divider as a shield. The other 2 are way smaller and I'm tad worried to introduce them to rhe 2 way bigger ones. Anyways here my set up: drawf hair grass, anubis drawf, Java fern, sword plant, dragon rock (I think) Java moss on a driftwood stick, 4 leaf clover plans and 2 unknow plants
> View attachment 1043332



I'd suggest some floating plants on the top of the tank and add more plants.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Everyone's tanks are beautiful! I love the computer one, @heySkippy.


----------



## clopez1

Back after a while, set up a new tank. It's a fluval spec v


----------



## RHabil

Here is my set up for my single female betta, Fink.

A 3 Gallon Top Fin Tank with LED Lid from PetSmart with an included Preset Thermostat, Glass Thermometer, & Filter.

All plants are currently artificial—1 x leaf hammock with a log cover for the suction cup, 2 x 4” leafy plant, 1 x soft plastic grass square, & 1 x soft plastic clover square floating upside down


----------



## Zencat

veganchick said:


> Ok, so I'm sure everyone would love to see the variety of betta tanks/bowls that we have, so post pics of yours here!:-D I have to find my camera, and then I'll get pics of my tanks


----------



## fitcaxlifestyle

fishyinpa said:


> Yay piccie time lol! ?? Whats a Substrate??  Is that gravel??
> 
> Here is Elvis tank before his plant fell over lol. I got him a bridge like Morados,when i do his wc i gonna put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishys 10 gallon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess i didnt take any new pics of Morados tank since i added substrate...ill work on it!!


----------



## kellymhill

My 6 girls live in a 20 gallon tall hexagon aquarium that I hope they think is paradise. They have driftwood, rock and plenty of plants to hide and occupied them. Some of the plants are: tiger lotus, brucellosis, anubias, Indian Lilly, 4 leaf clover, Java fern, very red ludwigia, water lettuce, dwarf hairgrass and baby tears. The last 2 I'm unsure if I can keep alive but only time will tell.... they also have other species of fish in with them as a distraction: cories, neons, rummynoses, blue eye lemon pleco, dwarf gouramsi (if any of the gourami become too aggressive the pet store will take it back), bamboo shrimp (it scared me today thought I had dead fish but it was his/her molted skin) and kuhli loaches.


----------



## kellymhill




----------



## kellymhill




----------



## kellymhill




----------



## The Fish expert

So here is my betta fish Boomer. He doesn't look as good as the profile picture Bc of the lights.
(planted 29 gallon aquarium)


----------

